# June bugs 2012! 6x Boys 12x Girls 8x Team Yellow :)



## Gemini85

Hiya,

Just got a BFP at 10DPO following a MC in August, had a look and cant locate a June babies due thread, so thought i'd start one! 
My due date from first day of LMP will be 3rd June, Which is my bday too! 
Look forward to hearing from some more! xx :Happydance:

26th May
abic77 :pink:

27th May
Emzywemzy :pink:

28th May
dt1234565

30th May
Struth :angel: 
Harri :blue:

31st May
Gemini85 :pink:
Cliqmo :pink:
emma1985 :yellow:

1st June
broodybelle :yellow:
Jelly tots :yellow:
TrAybaby :pink:

2nd June


3rd June
BabyBoyLove12 :blue:


4th June
razra :yellow:

5th June
gemgem77 :pink: 
cricket in VA :yellow: 

6th June

7th June
Mrs.craig :blue: :angel:

8th June
KEslinger :pink:

9th June

10th June
FirstBean :pink:
pink23 :yellow:
CaliGinger :yellow:

11th June

12th June

13th June

14th June

15th June
RedRose19 :pink:

16th June
Lilbynon :pink:

17th June
MegnJoe :pink:

18th June
katerina :pink:
babyd0310 :blue:
LegoHouse :blue:

19th June

24th June
Euronova :blue:

22nd June

27th June
Hi I'm Louise :yellow:

28th June
SnowGal :yellow:


----------



## emma1985

Just got a BFP too also @ 10DPO following a MC in August,

My due date will be 1st June.


----------



## Gemini85

CONGRATS!!! ill start a list of our EDD's once there is a few more of us!!! looks like trying again straight away worked for us! hoping soooo much for a sticky bean! xx


----------



## Gemini85

Have you been testing to see if they are getting darker?! I can't seem to help myself! X


----------



## katebatty

Hi All Thanks for the invite Laura!!
How exciting, I had a M/C in August also, and am pregnant again now YAY!!
I did another test today just to see if my test line was getting darker...and it is SOOO dark like WAY darker than my control line...
I just feel so good about this time really confident and relaxed and so so happy!!

Yay to all of us girls who are about to embark on this amazing journey together!!


----------



## emma1985

Laura Power said:


> Have you been testing to see if they are getting darker?! I can't seem to help myself! X

No, I just did one, it was a obvious :bfp: im not going to put myself through repeat testing.

x


----------



## Gemini85

I will relax once I've seen a 3+ on a clear blue digital, as I knew something was wrong last time as it wouldnt shift from 1-2! It did once, then went down again! Was horrendous! We are very lucky to have all fallen so quickly! How many dpo are you now katebatty? You need to get yourself a ticker! Lol x


----------



## struth

Morning ladies - thanks for the invite Laura. 

I just got my bfp after a mmc in August too. I was 9w2d and had to have medical management on the 12th August. It seems so far away now. 

Anyway, I just got my bfp this morning - lines on ICs and a 1-2 weeks on a digi too. I'm excited but scared sh*tless! Especially so as I thought that I had my AF at the weekend. I bled heavily for 2/3 days and then I had a temp rise which made me test. I'm in shock.

Oh - and I have a confession. FF days my due date would be 30th May. Can I still be in the Junebugs?! There is a possibility I could have O'd a couple of days later!! It just seems that we have so much in common - does a couple of days matter?


----------



## emma1985

struth said:


> Morning ladies - thanks for the invite Laura.
> 
> I just got my bfp after a mmc in August too. I was 9w2d and had to have medical management on the 12th August. It seems so far away now.
> 
> Anyway, I just got my bfp this morning - lines on ICs and a 1-2 weeks on a digi too. I'm excited but scared sh*tless! Especially so as I thought that I had my AF at the weekend. I bled heavily for 2/3 days and then I had a temp rise which made me test. I'm in shock.
> 
> Oh - and I have a confession. FF days my due date would be 30th May. Can I still be in the Junebugs?! There is a possibility I could have O'd a couple of days later!! It just seems that we have so much in common - does a couple of days matter?

Im either May 31st or June 1st. Please join us. x


----------



## struth

Thanks Emma - how coincidental that we have had similar histories! I think I will be getting some digis to check progression, I don't know - I'll see how it goes. I got a progression last time but it still went wrong :cry: 

Is anyone else completely scared and in shock?


----------



## emma1985

struth said:


> Thanks Emma - how coincidental that we have had similar histories! I think I will be getting some digis to check progression, I don't know - I'll see how it goes. I got a progression last time but it still went wrong :cry:
> 
> Is anyone else completely scared and in shock?

Me im petrified, I am not going to do any more tests


----------



## struth

:hugs: I hope that your bean is super sticky Emma :hugs:

I can understand you not wanting to test any more - I think it is a individual thing isn't it? I'm still spotting and am scared but excited. What will be will be...


----------



## emma1985

I am leaving all testing to doctors, they are going to test my bloods today and every 48hours to make sure they are doubling.

Thanks
Emma


----------



## struth

I've been wondering whether to ask them to do that for me too - what with the spotting and the mmc last cycle but I think, for now, I will see how it goes and see if the spotting stops. I hope it does.


----------



## emma1985

struth said:


> I've been wondering whether to ask them to do that for me too - what with the spotting and the mmc last cycle but I think, for now, I will see how it goes and see if the spotting stops. I hope it does.

Good luck. x


----------



## firsttimer1

Congrats to all you Junebugs from the Mid March Mamas! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## struth

Thanks firsttimer (again!!!)!!!


----------



## hodbert

Hey girls! I took a digi on Monday eve and got 2-3 weeks posi from clearblue! Considering my daughter is only 9 months it was a shock, but a nce surprise! It took us 4 years to get her so we figured it would take ages again, boy were we wrong! My last AF was July 22nd though and am very irregular so no idea on my DD but it may be early June, just wondering if I could join u? My name is Lisa and my daughter is holly.


----------



## emma1985

emma1985 said:


> Laura Power said:
> 
> 
> Have you been testing to see if they are getting darker?! I can't seem to help myself! X
> 
> No, I just did one, it was a obvious :bfp: im not going to put myself through repeat testing.
> 
> xClick to expand...

okay I lied! I walked past the chemist, bought a digital! Pregnant 1-2 popped up! - but my mind at rest a little.


----------



## emma1985

hodbert said:


> Hey girls! I took a digi on Monday eve and got 2-3 weeks posi from clearblue! Considering my daughter is only 9 months it was a shock, but a nce surprise! It took us 4 years to get her so we figured it would take ages again, boy were we wrong! My last AF was July 22nd though and am very irregular so no idea on my DD but it may be early June, just wondering if I could join u? My name is Lisa and my daughter is holly.

Welcome Lisa. x


----------



## struth

hodbert said:


> Hey girls! I took a digi on Monday eve and got 2-3 weeks posi from clearblue! Considering my daughter is only 9 months it was a shock, but a nce surprise! It took us 4 years to get her so we figured it would take ages again, boy were we wrong! My last AF was July 22nd though and am very irregular so no idea on my DD but it may be early June, just wondering if I could join u? My name is Lisa and my daughter is holly.

Welcome Lisa and congratulations!! I wonder if you might be a bit earlier than that? I got 1-2 weeks on a digi today and I know from my ovulation date that my due date is the end of May (but these kind ladies let me join Junebugs anyway!!). I reckon you could be due the end of May too! Hey I guess you will find out more at your scan x



emma1985 said:


> emma1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura Power said:
> 
> 
> Have you been testing to see if they are getting darker?! I can't seem to help myself! X
> 
> No, I just did one, it was a obvious :bfp: im not going to put myself through repeat testing.
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> okay I lied! I walked past the chemist, bought a digital! Pregnant 1-2 popped up! - but my mind at rest a little.Click to expand...

Love it!! It is so tempting isn't it! Glad to hear you got 1-2 weeks! Great news. When are you having your bloods done?


----------



## emma1985

struth said:


> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls! I took a digi on Monday eve and got 2-3 weeks posi from clearblue! Considering my daughter is only 9 months it was a shock, but a nce surprise! It took us 4 years to get her so we figured it would take ages again, boy were we wrong! My last AF was July 22nd though and am very irregular so no idea on my DD but it may be early June, just wondering if I could join u? My name is Lisa and my daughter is holly.
> 
> Welcome Lisa and congratulations!! I wonder if you might be a bit earlier than that? I got 1-2 weeks on a digi today and I know from my ovulation date that my due date is the end of May (but these kind ladies let me join Junebugs anyway!!). I reckon you could be due the end of May too! Hey I guess you will find out more at your scan x
> 
> 
> 
> emma1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emma1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura Power said:
> 
> 
> Have you been testing to see if they are getting darker?! I can't seem to help myself! XClick to expand...
> 
> No, I just did one, it was a obvious :bfp: im not going to put myself through repeat testing.
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> okay I lied! I walked past the chemist, bought a digital! Pregnant 1-2 popped up! - but my mind at rest a little.Click to expand...
> 
> Love it!! It is so tempting isn't it! Glad to hear you got 1-2 weeks! Great news. When are you having your bloods done?Click to expand...

Had 1st bloods today, back again on Friday and next week too, they said when my levels get to 1500 they will send me for a scan. x


----------



## struth

emma1985 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hodbert said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls! I took a digi on Monday eve and got 2-3 weeks posi from clearblue! Considering my daughter is only 9 months it was a shock, but a nce surprise! It took us 4 years to get her so we figured it would take ages again, boy were we wrong! My last AF was July 22nd though and am very irregular so no idea on my DD but it may be early June, just wondering if I could join u? My name is Lisa and my daughter is holly.
> 
> Welcome Lisa and congratulations!! I wonder if you might be a bit earlier than that? I got 1-2 weeks on a digi today and I know from my ovulation date that my due date is the end of May (but these kind ladies let me join Junebugs anyway!!). I reckon you could be due the end of May too! Hey I guess you will find out more at your scan x
> 
> 
> 
> emma1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emma1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura Power said:
> 
> 
> Have you been testing to see if they are getting darker?! I can't seem to help myself! XClick to expand...
> 
> No, I just did one, it was a obvious :bfp: im not going to put myself through repeat testing.
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> okay I lied! I walked past the chemist, bought a digital! Pregnant 1-2 popped up! - but my mind at rest a little.Click to expand...
> 
> Love it!! It is so tempting isn't it! Glad to hear you got 1-2 weeks! Great news. When are you having your bloods done?Click to expand...
> 
> Had 1st bloods today, back again on Friday and next week too, they said when my levels get to 1500 they will send me for a scan. xClick to expand...

Wow - that is good. Is this with the GP or the EPAU? And is it because of your previous loss? When I had mine they said that I would get an early scan but they didn't offer the blood monitoring. I think I might just see how I go and if I spot again (like I did last time) then I will go to the drs.


----------



## emma1985

Yeah its through my GP, they rang the EPAU and thats what they suggested.


----------



## Gemini85

emma1985 said:


> emma1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura Power said:
> 
> 
> Have you been testing to see if they are getting darker?! I can't seem to help myself! X
> 
> No, I just did one, it was a obvious :bfp: im not going to put myself through repeat testing.
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> okay I lied! I walked past the chemist, bought a digital! Pregnant 1-2 popped up! - but my mind at rest a little.Click to expand...

See! I swear it's worse than heroin!!! 

All late may ladies more than welcome! Nice to meet you all! :happydance:
Struth, I'm also terrified, but I have a much better feeling this time FX.
especially as last month I didn't get BFP until AF was due, this month got it at 9DPO! x


----------



## Gemini85

Oh, and my docs are basically refusing to do bloods.....they'll do one to confirm I'm pregnant. Which tells me bugger all! X


----------



## struth

It sucks how it varies so much doesn't it? I don't think they would do bloods for me either so I'm just going to keep testing and hope the lines get darker! I've also ordered some digis and will test at the weekend/maybe Monday to check that I get 2-3 weeks and then later again to get 3+. 

I am going to book in for an early scan though. The EPAU promised me one (it was my second mc) and so, should I get that far, I'm going to take them up on that offer! 

I am scared but at the same time quite relaxed. The mmc last month was awful and wouldn't wish it on anyone - but, we came through it. We were chatting last night and were saying that if it were to happen again we would just have to survive it again - and we would.

Let's hope that it doesn't happen though - and that this bean is super sticky!

How are we all this morning?


----------



## Gemini85

my EPAU offered me that same...annoyingly, Ive lost their direct number they gave me! grrrr! Im good this morning. Had a bawl last night, and i mean BAWL, like a 5 year old, then DH asked what was wrong, and i wailed "i dont knowwwwwwwwwwwwwww" lolol, Only looking mildly nutty there eh? haha! oh, and he decided to eat a banana in the car that made me want to puke this morning. i made him throw it out of the window! x


----------



## struth

Ah ha - I have my uses. Try here: https://www.earlypregnancy.org.uk/whoarewe.asp 

Also - I know the symptoms aren't pleasant but they are a good sign! I have been an emotional mare - well mainly last week. I was last pregnancy too so that got me thinking. There has been lots of 'stuff' happening these last weeks (family stuff, stressful stuff) but I got to the point that I couldn't cope with anything else. That is NOT like me - so I started getting suspicious.


----------



## Gemini85

oh thats great thanks!!! do you know at what date they will do an early scan? Just rang my doctors "could you please call back tomorrow, our computers have crashed..." WTH?!?! useless! x


----------



## struth

D'oh :dohh:!!!

I think that they said 8 weeks to me, although they can do them from earlier than that. The heartbeat develops in about week 5 so they can do them at 6 weeks +. I guess they like to leave it until 8 weeks to be on the safe side. I read something that if you have a viable heartbeat at 8 weeks the chance of a successful pregnancy are 98%, at 6 weeks it is 78% so I guess they like to wait as long as possible.


----------



## Gemini85

Im considering going for a private scan at babybond. they seem good. will do them from 7 weeks. Do you have to be referred to the AEPU by docs or can you get a scan just by calling them? just went mental at the docs and now they have agreed to do blood tests 48hrs apart for me. took 6 phone calls however!!! x


----------



## emma1985

I found this online:

ability to identify an early gestational sac will depend on many factors, including the capabilities of the ultrasound equipment, your approach (vaginal or abdominal), your experience, the orientation of the uterus (generally it is easier to see if the uterus is anteflexed or retroflexed), and the presence of such complicating factors as fibroid tumors of the uterus. *While a gestational sac is sometimes seen as early as during the 4th week of gestation, it may not be seen until the end of the 5th week, when the serum HCG levels have risen to 1000-1500 mIU.*


----------



## emma1985

found this too

the ultrasound scan is good only for gestation of at least 5 weeks old, when you'll have at least 1,500 mIU/mL hCG in your blood. Any gestation period earlier than 5 weeks will render an ultrasound scan quite useless. 

So it looks like if all is okay I should get a 5/6 week scan?


----------



## Gemini85

great info thanks, ive just booked a private scan for saturday 15th october. at least i feel proactive this way. and it will put my mind at ease, Plus being on a sat is handy as work dont pay me for time off for appointments and i have to commute 1.5 hours to my local hospital clinic! x


----------



## emma1985

Laura Power said:


> great info thanks, ive just booked a private scan for saturday 15th october. at least i feel proactive this way. and it will put my mind at ease, Plus being on a sat is handy as work dont pay me for time off for appointments and i have to commute 1.5 hours to my local hospital clinic! x

I agree its a nightmare, our hospital is an hour from my work too!


----------



## struth

Laura Power said:


> Im considering going for a private scan at babybond. they seem good. will do them from 7 weeks. Do you have to be referred to the AEPU by docs or can you get a scan just by calling them? just went mental at the docs and now they have agreed to do blood tests 48hrs apart for me. took 6 phone calls however!!! x

I think each one is different. At mine, I had to be referred by the drs (which can be the difficult part!) some will accept patients directly. I rang them to find out as I wasn't sure. In the end I got referred by the out of hours dr at the hospital as I was bleeding on an evening. 



emma1985 said:


> found this too
> 
> the ultrasound scan is good only for gestation of at least 5 weeks old, when you'll have at least 1,500 mIU/mL hCG in your blood. Any gestation period earlier than 5 weeks will render an ultrasound scan quite useless.
> 
> So it looks like if all is okay I should get a 5/6 week scan?

In theory but I would wait longer if possible. During my last pregnancy they wouldn't scan me that early on (I was spotting) as there is a chance of seeing nothing which can be even more distressing than waiting. I would wait until about 7 weeks to be on the safe side. 



Laura Power said:


> great info thanks, ive just booked a private scan for saturday 15th october. at least i feel proactive this way. and it will put my mind at ease, Plus being on a sat is handy as work dont pay me for time off for appointments and i have to commute 1.5 hours to my local hospital clinic! x

How far does this make you then? About 7 weeks? I think that is about right. I would be worried that anything earlier wouldn't show much. I guess I'm just thinking back to my experience - I saw a sac, yolk sac, and foetal pole but with a very slow hb. I was supposed to be 7w5d - at this stage we knew that the heartbeat should have been stronger and so we knew something was wrong. The following week the hb had stopped. If I had gone earlier I wouldn't have known whether the hb was weak or whether it was just developing. I just think that things can be a bit ambiguous if you go too early.


----------



## Gemini85

i will be 7+2. another question for you both, i miscarried naturally, but only bled for 3 days, and passed one very small clot. did you guys experience long bleeds? x


----------



## emma1985

No mine was the same, 4 days bleed, x


----------



## struth

I was similar - but I had medical management. I went in on Friday and then bled for 4 days. I had spotting after that for a few days but only pinky CM. Why do you ask?


----------



## Gemini85

oh that puts my mind at rest...soooooo..... i just did a digi. afternoon pee. prob been about 3 times today.... and it says 2-3 weeks, which im CHUFFED with, as i only got to see it briefly before, after AF was due, then they started going back down, only thing is, my AF isnt even due til Saturday! i KNOW i O'd on the 11th.... so i concieved 11 days ago.... but getting a 2-3 weeks?!?!? im thinking twins....anyone? x


----------



## Gemini85

struth said:


> I was similar - but I had medical management. I went in on Friday and then bled for 4 days. I had spotting after that for a few days but only pinky CM. Why do you ask?

was asking cos i was worried that if i had too much tissue left "behind" then it could hinder this preg? x


----------



## struth

Laura Power said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> I was similar - but I had medical management. I went in on Friday and then bled for 4 days. I had spotting after that for a few days but only pinky CM. Why do you ask?
> 
> was asking cos i was worried that if i had too much tissue left "behind" then it could hinder this preg? xClick to expand...

Oh I see - no mine wasn't long at all. I'm sure you are fine x

As for the digi - wow!!! I have been thinking about doing another digi at the weekend. I really don't want to see 1-2 again so I'm going to wait a few more days. I think that they can be a bit unpredictable. If you know your dates I would go with them - if you are sure about your ovulation then that is more likely to be accurate than the digi. Or...it could be twins!!


----------



## Gemini85

dont...my nan had identical twins.... AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! i can see me selling my shoe collection as i type... *sob* x


----------



## struth

Ok - lets go with a dodgy test then! :haha:


----------



## Gemini85

i got a two pack, when would you do the other? im not very patient... lol x


----------



## emma1985

OMG - I would love twins!


----------



## Gemini85

I LOVE the idea, but the reality its scary! i just cant imagine! cant see how id be able to work again! i need to calm down.... i wont know until i go for this private scan.... you can see sacks at 5 weeks though cant you? maybe i should try and get in at the EPAU before then?!?! x


----------



## emma1985

Anyone else scare about getting through the weekend? My period was due today, 28 after my first bleed after last months :bfp: 

Last month, I started my bleed the day after my period was due, so Im sooo nervous about this weekend.


----------



## struth

I'm nervous as hell this morning Emma. I'm not sure why - I've been quite calm the last two days. I woke up and took another IC test and was sure that it would be negative. I then did another digi too - they are both positive but I'm still scared. 

My AF was due last weekend so I've already been through that stage - I can understand your concern. My concern at the moment is that I don't understand how a little bean could have clung on through the bleed I did have last weekend. I keep thinking that this must be residual hcg from before the bleed and that it will disappear over the next few days. I know that this theory is stupid though as I took a digi the day before my bleed and it was negative, as was the IC on Monday. It CAN'T be residual hcg then as it would have shown on both those tests but it still doesn't stop me thinking it.

:wacko::dohh::wacko:


----------



## Gemini85

Im confident you'll be fine Emma. my AF would be due tomorrow, i think last time growth stopped shortly after this, but didnt get bleed until 6+2. 
Trying to be positive, but its hard, i think i will feel better after the scan i have booked. until then, im going to keep wasting money on tests! i find if i take photos of them, looking at them can fight off the craving to POAS for a few hours!!! x


----------



## struth

Laura Power said:


> until then, im going to keep wasting money on tests! i find if i take photos of them, looking at them can fight off the craving to POAS for a few hours!!! x

:rofl: I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## emma1985

struth said:


> Laura Power said:
> 
> 
> until then, im going to keep wasting money on tests! i find if i take photos of them, looking at them can fight off the craving to POAS for a few hours!!! x
> 
> :rofl: I know exactly what you mean!Click to expand...

Im skint now till pay day, but might just buy 2 more digitals to keep me going over the weekend!


----------



## struth

Emma - talk about an about a U turn!!! From not going to test to getting extra digis to last the weekend. It does become addictive doesn't it?

Hey - I think if it makes you feel better - go for it! I am a complete POAS addict and it makes me feel better to do it - everyone is different so whatever is good for you, go with it.

You won't have them for the weekend but if you plan to keep peeing on digis - this place are a good price https://www.homehealth-uk.com/ You get two digis with 2 ICs for £7.95. I ordered some on Wednesday and they arrived yesterday - I paid the extra 50p for first class postage though. Hmmm... I guess they might be there tomorrow if you ordered them now...


----------



## emma1985

struth said:


> Emma - talk about an about a U turn!!! From not going to test to getting extra digis to last the weekend. It does become addictive doesn't it?
> 
> Hey - I think if it makes you feel better - go for it! I am a complete POAS addict and it makes me feel better to do it - everyone is different so whatever is good for you, go with it.
> 
> You won't have them for the weekend but if you plan to keep peeing on digis - this place are a good price https://www.homehealth-uk.com/ You get two digis with 2 ICs for £7.95. I ordered some on Wednesday and they arrived yesterday - I paid the extra 50p for first class postage though. Hmmm... I guess they might be there tomorrow if you ordered them now...

Last month my digital went to Not Pregnant the day after I got my BFP so im scared it will do the same, but in the same breath it will put my mind at rest if its still ready positive at the weekend. Super Scared to see a "Not Pregnant"


----------



## Gemini85

We are all in it with you!!! 
I literally just did another digi, it was calling me from the car....
2-3 weeks again, which im happy with, keep telling myself ill stop at 3+....cos i didnt get to see it last time! my other half is getting annoyed at the expense, so i may well order those! x


----------



## struth

I know the feeling both of you - I was certain that it was going to say not pregnant this morning. I woke up terrified. I have had some lovely messages from some ladies on my journal and have given myself a bit of a talking to and I'm feeling better. 

We are very lucky ladies to have fallen pregnant so quickly after our last pregnancies. I am going to try and take hope from that, remain positive, and enjoy these next few days. There is nothing we can do to change the outcome of these pregnancies so we should just try and enjoy every minute. If things do go wrong (which I hope with all my heart they don't) we have been there before, we coped, came out the other side and gave it another try. We could do that again... (but let's hope we don't have to!) x


----------



## Gemini85

That lifted my spirits! :) also i just found this 
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJM199906103402304
i find this interesting as i didnt get my very faint BFP until day AF was due, this time i got it at 9DPO, 5 days before AF due, that article talks about the link between late implantation and MC. Im confident this is what went wrong before, dont know bout you guys, but it made me feel a little better! x


----------



## struth

Glad it made you feel better hon!

Do I've just rang the EPAU and spoke to a lovely lady about the possibility of an early scan. I told her of my history and the bleed last weekend and she said that I would definitely be seen by them. She said it would be at about 7 weeks. I asked how I should date that as I haven't had a period since my medical management and that was 6 weeks ago today. She said I would need my bloods done and so advised that I make an appointment with my GP. 

So I have an appointment on Monday at 3.30pm - they will do my bloods to check my hcg levels. I know from ovulation that I am about 4w2d but they will check that and then book me in for an early scan at the EPAU when appropriate. 

I feel so much better - I'm sure with all these milestones (Dr, bloods, early scan, booking appointment) that the next 8 weeks will seem to go quicker somehow... Let's hope so anyway x


----------



## struth

Oh - and interesting article Laura!


----------



## dt1234565

Laura Power said:


> oh that puts my mind at rest...soooooo..... i just did a digi. afternoon pee. prob been about 3 times today.... and it says 2-3 weeks, which im CHUFFED with, as i only got to see it briefly before, after AF was due, then they started going back down, only thing is, my AF isnt even due til Saturday! i KNOW i O'd on the 11th.... so i concieved 11 days ago.... but getting a 2-3 weeks?!?!? im thinking twins....anyone? x

Hello!!!! 

Can i join too?

I got 2-3 on a digi on Wednesday as well, at 3+4, guess its normal!

xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hello!

Can I join too? I am Emma and due 1st June! I already have a 13 month old, so will have 2 under 2 for a short while. Eek! 

I just got a 2-3 on a digi as well, but that's about right as I am 4 weeks today :)

I wonder if I will actually have the baby in May, as Holly was meant to be a September baby but was born early in August :)


----------



## struth

Welcome to the new ladies! Congrats!

Sorry to read about your losses dt1234565 - some of the ladies on here have been through similar (I had a mmc last month at 9w2d) so we understand how you may be feeling at the moment. 

And Emzywemzy - a friend of mine had her second when her first was 18months. The sisters have a lovely relationship. She says its been hard but worth it!

HMmm... Should I be worried that I am 4+2 and only getting 1-2 on a digi....?!! I'll be so glad when I get a couple more weeks under my belt x


----------



## Gemini85

Welcome peeps! i wouldnt be worried Struth, have you been using FMU? mines rubbish, i get weaker results in the morning than i do at 5pm!!! how long ago did you get yoour BFP? Everyone let me know your estimated due dates,(be them late May or early June) ill start making a list of them on page 1 under the first post! xx


----------



## emma1985

Emzywemzy said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can I join too? I am Emma and due 1st June! I already have a 13 month old, so will have 2 under 2 for a short while. Eek!
> 
> I just got a 2-3 on a digi as well, but that's about right as I am 4 weeks today :)
> 
> I wonder if I will actually have the baby in May, as Holly was meant to be a September baby but was born early in August :)

I am Emma too and due 1st June too! - I was bad (after saying no more testing) and got my 2-3 on a digi as well,


----------



## Gemini85

i seem to be the only plonker on BnB who didnt come up with a username? im sure i didnt see the option, i swear, i didnt see it!


----------



## struth

Oh crap now I really am worried! Everyone has 2-3 on their digis. I used FMU this morning and only got 1-2. I'm also supposed to be due before you guys?!! :shrug:

Have just checked my journal from my previous pregnancy and I got my 2-3 on 18dpo and 1-2 at 15dpo last time. I guess that my 2-3 is still a couple of days away for me. I'm 16dpo today. I guess I might just have implanted late (but then I hope not having read the article you posted earlier Laura....!). 

I'm also a bit worried as my temps are lower than last time too....

Oops - am beginning to worry again. Must remember that PMA.... "I'm pregnant and everything is going to be fine..."!! :dohh:


----------



## struth

Oh - and I got my bfp on Weds... 

Due date is 30th May (ish)...


----------



## emma1985

struth said:


> Oh crap now I really am worried! Everyone has 2-3 on their digis. I used FMU this morning and only got 1-2. I'm also supposed to be due before you guys?!! :shrug:
> 
> Have just checked my journal from my previous pregnancy and I got my 2-3 on 18dpo and 1-2 at 15dpo last time. I guess that my 2-3 is still a couple of days away for me. I'm 16dpo today. I guess I might just have implanted late (but then I hope not having read the article you posted earlier Laura....!).
> 
> I'm also a bit worried as my temps are lower than last time too....
> 
> Oops - am beginning to worry again. Must remember that PMA.... "I'm pregnant and everything is going to be fine..."!! :dohh:

I thinki it all depends when you ovulated, dont worry last night I got 1-2 and this afternoon 2-3, I really wouldnt worry. :hugs:


----------



## Gemini85

yikes, sorry didnt mean to make you worry! when are you going in to have your bloods done? if the docs see them goig up, youve nothing to worry about, and way more reliable, urine concentrations can vary soooo much! x


----------



## Gemini85

Started listing our due dates on the first page, let me know your dates if you arent on there ladies! x


----------



## dt1234565

Dunno when my due date is :shrug: Going for 1st of June for now.

This will be my 3rd June baby, my husbands birthday presents to himself (his birthdays September! lol!)

xxx


----------



## emma1985

*4 Week Preggo - Info*
By the end of this week the round and pointy ends of your pear-baby will become more defined leaving them looking something like a miniature manatee.

Despite your baby looking like a sea creature without any eyes, ears or mouth, the earliest forms of what will become the larynx, internal ear, and eye lens are already present, although you'd have to be a trained expert to recognize them for what they're going to be in the future.

At the same time, tiny bumps are forming on your little embryo which will eventually become arms, elbows, fingers, legs, knees and toes - in all their miniaturized perfection.

Lastly, your magical sea creature will be sprouting a tiny tail by the end of this week! Don't worry, it's just the end of their developing spinal cord that'll eventually recede into their lower back. 

A microscopic photo would reveal what seems to be their vertebrae filling out the spine and tail. Although they aren't bones yet, but rather, the "bone seeds" that will give rise to your baby's vertebrae, ribs and sternum.


----------



## emma1985

More Info
*And how's mom doing?*Who's tired & cranky? Just look in the mirror! To be perfectly fair, most women are just beginning to cue into the fact that they're pregnant, but that's where you're heading if you're not there yet!some doctors theorize that this sensitivity is potentially the whole reason for morning sickness: to clear your system of any toxic food by-products which&#8212;although fine for your adult stomach, could cause considerable harm to your baby&#8217;s newly forming digestive tract
In fact, the earliest symptoms of morning sickness may set in for some women at this time. The not-so-lovely symptoms are nausea and vomiting. Although this typically occurs in the morning and resolves itself by midday, morning sickness can come at any time, day or night, so&#8212;for an unlucky minority, you&#8217;ll be visiting puke-town throughout the day.

In general, most pregnant women don&#8217;t experience morning sickness until their sixth week, but it never hurts to know what vomit-y fate may be awaiting you.

https://pregnancy.baby-gaga.com/calendar/week5

Morning sickness is due to several changes that are taking place in your body. First, you are now pumping out significantly larger amounts of estrogen and progesterone than you're used to, which slows digestion waaaaay down in order to maximize nutrient absorption into your blood stream. Based on what sort of food you're eating, this slowed digestion can result in vomit-inducing nausea.

Also, your stomach is much more sensitive and some doctors theorize that this sensitivity is potentially the whole reason for morning sickness: to clear your system of any toxic food by-products which&#8212;although fine for your adult stomach, could cause considerable harm to your baby&#8217;s newly forming digestive tract and other body systems . If it helps, you could always think of the morning sickness as a baby-facilitated body cleanse.


----------



## dt1234565

Ahhh thats so sweet xxx


----------



## Gemini85

cleanse? surely that would mean if you have MS then you are trying to eat something harmful to bean? oh god, this is going to be the most anxious winter EVER! lol x


----------



## struth

Laura Power said:


> yikes, sorry didnt mean to make you worry! when are you going in to have your bloods done? if the docs see them goig up, youve nothing to worry about, and way more reliable, urine concentrations can vary soooo much! x

Don't worry honey - I'm just a big old worry head today! I'm going on Monday to see the dr. Whether he will do bloods there and then I don't know. I'm not sure whether I will have repeat one though - I think they were just talking about doing one to check my levels to see how far I am and to work out when I need to have my scan. Would be good if they did repeat ones...we'll just have to see x


----------



## dt1234565

For all of us with losses I want to try and spread some PMA, this is my story:

With both my blighted ovum and my missed miscarriage I found out at our 12 week nuchal scan, and was totally devasted as you would expect. I never thought anything was wrong, why would I?

With my missed miscarriage the lady said she was sorry and asked if I would like to see what she is seeing, i said yes please. I asked the lady to show me the screen. She turned it round and i saw my lovely baby for the first time, it was about 9 weeks old. I kissed the image i saw on the screen, told it I loved it, and said goodbye. But I still saw my beautiful baby who looked absolutely prefect, even if it was just the once.

I have decided to press on like everything is fine and i have a baby on the way. I want to enjoy every minute. If it doesnt work out then so be it, but if it does then i want to treasure every moment of this pregnancy.

There is no reason why this beanie will not be joining our family.

So ladies, lets press on and enjoy these specials times and be positive so we can look back the the whole of our 9 months and be glad we enjoyed them all. :thumbup: :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## Gemini85

demand them, i have, they listened eventually, just explain that you are feeling very anxious? mine are Tuesday and Thur next week. xx


----------



## struth

Laura Power said:


> cleanse? surely that would mean if you have MS then you are trying to eat something harmful to bean? oh god, this is going to be the most anxious winter EVER! lol x

I think most ms is due to the increase in hormones - as long as you don't have anything that is on the 'black' list (and even most of the black list can be fine too), so to speak, I'm sure you and your baby will be fine x


----------



## Gemini85

dt1234565 said:


> For all of us with losses I want to try and spread some PMA, this is my story:
> 
> With both my blighted ovum and my missed miscarriage I found out at our 12 week nuchal scan, and was totally devasted as you would expect. I never thought anything was wrong, why would I?
> 
> With my missed miscarriage the lady said she was sorry and asked if I would like to see what she is seeing, i said yes please. I asked the lady to show me the screen. She turned it round and i saw my lovely baby for the first time, it was about 9 weeks old. I kissed the image i saw on the screen, told it I loved it, and said goodbye. But I still saw my beautiful baby who looked absolutely prefect, even if it was just the once.
> 
> I have decided to press on like everything is fine and i have a baby on the way. I want to enjoy every minute. If it doesnt work out then so be it, but if it does then i want to treasure every moment of this pregnancy.
> 
> There is no reason why this beanie will not be joining our family.
> 
> So ladies, lets press on and enjoy these specials times and be positive so we can look back the the whole of our 9 months and be glad we enjoyed them all. :thumbup: :hugs:
> 
> xxxxx

Indeed you are right, your way of coping is admirable, and i cant imagine how hard that must have been. xxxx


----------



## struth

dt1234565 said:


> For all of us with losses I want to try and spread some PMA, this is my story:
> 
> With both my blighted ovum and my missed miscarriage I found out at our 12 week nuchal scan, and was totally devasted as you would expect. I never thought anything was wrong, why would I?
> 
> With my missed miscarriage the lady said she was sorry and asked if I would like to see what she is seeing, i said yes please. I asked the lady to show me the screen. She turned it round and i saw my lovely baby for the first time, it was about 9 weeks old. I kissed the image i saw on the screen, told it I loved it, and said goodbye. But I still saw my beautiful baby who looked absolutely prefect, even if it was just the once.
> 
> I have decided to press on like everything is fine and i have a baby on the way. I want to enjoy every minute. If it doesnt work out then so be it, but if it does then i want to treasure every moment of this pregnancy.
> 
> There is no reason why this beanie will not be joining our family.
> 
> So ladies, lets press on and enjoy these specials times and be positive so we can look back the the whole of our 9 months and be glad we enjoyed them all. :thumbup: :hugs:
> 
> xxxxx

So well said x

I had a similar experience - I saw my baby at 9 weeks but s/he had no heartbeat. I chose to look too as I wanted to see him/her and be able to remember.

It really does scare me that it might happen again and I think I am trying to cope by not getting so attached this time round. I have to remember that there is no reason to suspect anything bad will happen and keep telling myself that. I just can't get it in my head that I am so lucky to have this happening again so soon - I really am though. I'm sure as they days go by my head will adjust. In the meantime, I will just try and stop worrying and start enjoying x

Thanks for sharing your story x


----------



## dt1234565

No reason at all for it to happen again, and i cant spend the next two months thinking that way.

Onwards and Upwards ladies!!!!!!!!! This is a time to celebrate xxxxxxxxx


----------



## emma1985

Just a though
we will all be about 16 weeks at Christmas!


----------



## struth

dt1234565 said:


> No reason at all for it to happen again, and i cant spend the next two months thinking that way.
> 
> Onwards and Upwards ladies!!!!!!!!! This is a time to celebrate xxxxxxxxx

:hugs: I love your attitude. Thank you - you have helped me today x


----------



## dt1234565

Cant wait!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## dt1234565

struth said:


> dt1234565 said:
> 
> 
> No reason at all for it to happen again, and i cant spend the next two months thinking that way.
> 
> Onwards and Upwards ladies!!!!!!!!! This is a time to celebrate xxxxxxxxx
> 
> :hugs: I love your attitude. Thank you - you have helped me today xClick to expand...

Thank you, thats a lovely thing to say xxxx


----------



## Gemini85

ooooh 16 weeks at xmas! will we have bumps then? sorry, 1st timer mum2b! x


----------



## dt1234565

Yea, you will have a tiny one and i will have a massive one! 4th timer!

xxxxxxx


----------



## struth

Bumps galore!!! They should be just about popping out by then... 2nd/3rd/4th-timers tend to pop out sooner than 1st timers. 

Do you mind me asking how old everyone is? I'm 35..... (an oldie!) and this will be my first baby.


----------



## dt1234565

struth said:


> Bumps galore!!! They should be just about popping out by then... 2nd/3rd/4th-timers tend to pop out sooner than 1st timers.
> 
> Do you mind me asking how old everyone is? I'm 35..... (an oldie!) and this will be my first baby.

Your a baby! I am 41 (yikes!) I got an IB on CD19, thought I was starting the menopause lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## struth

:rofl: Really? You didn't did you?! How wrong could you be!


----------



## Gemini85

dt1234565 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Bumps galore!!! They should be just about popping out by then... 2nd/3rd/4th-timers tend to pop out sooner than 1st timers.
> 
> Do you mind me asking how old everyone is? I'm 35..... (an oldie!) and this will be my first baby.
> 
> Your a baby! I am 41 (yikes!) I got an IB on CD19, thought I was starting the menopause lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

:haha: that made me chuckle! bless you! im 26 btw, my first :) x


----------



## dt1234565

I did - honest! I even googled "symptoms of the menopause!" LOL!!!


----------



## struth

dt1234565 said:


> I did - honest! I even googled "symptoms of the menopause!" LOL!!!

:rofl: Doesn't TTC send you crazy? What do we become :shrug: According to google I've had all sorts of ailments!


----------



## Gemini85

makes me nuts! there have been times where ive wished i never looked into it, ive got friends who are preg, and ill say AF or BFP and theyre like"what the hell does that mean" i envy that in a way, just seeing how many lovely ladies have struggled, adds a huge element of stress before you even start trying! must be nice to not know what could go wrong is what im trying to say i guess....


----------



## dt1234565

I know! I joined BnB when TTC No.3.

Before that i would take 1 pregnancy test and find out I am pregnant.

Now I need to take about 20 to see if I am or I am not! :rofl:


----------



## struth

:rofl: So true....!


----------



## emma1985

Im 26. x


----------



## Gemini85

I assumed so from your username! Is this your first Emma? X


----------



## emma1985

Laura Power said:


> I assumed so from your username! Is this your first Emma? X


hahaha oh yeah!! yes my 1st (4th pregnancy, 3 angels)
Married for almost 3 years, hubby is 46, he has 3 children, so I'm a step Mum.
They are all 18+ now though. x


----------



## Gemini85

My fiancé has a two year old from a previous relationship, it's her 2nd bday this weekend, she lives in Devon, so we are headed down the M4 as I type! Ive two angels, one was a fair few years ago. X


----------



## emma1985

Laura Power said:


> My fiancé has a two year old from a previous relationship, it's her 2nd bday this weekend, she lives in Devon, so we are headed down the M4 as I type! Ive two angels, one was a fair few years ago. X

awww, hope you have a safe journey


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'm 28! And this is my second baby, I have a 1 year old too, she'll be 21 months when this Lo arrives, so I will have my hands full!!

As for bumps, I didn't get a noticeable one til about 21 weeks with Holly! Wonder if I'll pop earlier with this one?! I've already got the first tri bloat!!

How are you all feeling? I feel very very tired already and a bit sick already too. Had horrendous ms last time, praying I don't get it that bad again!!


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Ladies can i join??

Just found out last night I'm pregnant with my 1st and I am soooooo excited!! Got up this morning and did a cb digi and got 1-2weeks!! Really prepared myself for not pregnant because I heard their not as sensitive and I'm only 11dpo. 
My edd is 5th June so really pleased I found this thread :D


----------



## emma1985

Yay. Welcome Gem - congrats x


----------



## struth

Welcome Gemgem - I saw your announcement yesterday on the testing thread! Congrat honey!!! Glad that you got your 1-2! Is this your first baby?

Emzywemzy - you LO is so cute in that photo. I have bouts of nausea but then wonder if I am imagining it! I had that last time but it never developed into ms but that may have been because the pregnancy was not viable? :shrug: This morning my heavy/sore boobs have kicked in - this was my most obvious pregnancy sign last time so I'm pleased that I now have it again. I have also had a temp rise (I might stop temping now) and really strong lines on ICs :happydance:

You'll be glad to know that I'm feeling more positive today ladies! Yesterday I was a bit of a nightmare - I was sure that I was not pregnant and worried about everything. Today, however, I feel completely different and am determined to enjoy this pregnancy. I'm looking forward to going through it and sharing news of your pregnancies too :hugs:


----------



## Gemini85

Weve swooped struth! I had a very acute stabbing pain in my uterus before bed last night, now really worried it was something bad happening!!! :( hello to our new ladies! X


----------



## struth

Laura Power said:


> Weve swooped struth! I had a very acute stabbing pain in my uterus before bed last night, now really worried it was something bad happening!!! :( hello to our new ladies! X

Oh honey - it is probably just your uterus stretching to accommodate your LO. Try not to worry (easier said that done I know). Has it stopped? If so, I would just try and rest as much as possible over the weekend :hugs:


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Emma, Laura and Struth!
This is my first and I am very excited!! The only thing to put a bit of a damper is the ic I did this morning after my clearblue digi. The line is there but so faint, I suppose that's to be expected it's early days should I stop worrying?


----------



## struth

Yes - please do stop worrying. I had the same over the last few days - I was worried that my ICs were faint and not getting any darker. They just ARE faint. Please don't worry. I got my bfp on Weds and it is only today that I see that my ICs have got darker. 

You are pregnant - enjoy!


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks so much for the reassurance! Honestly we spend all that time worrying about why we're not getting pregnant then it happens we're happy for q minute and then start worrying about something else lol x


----------



## struth

So true :rofl: and, you know, I don't think it will ever stop from now on in...! Bring it on...! I'm really excited today x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Congrats GemGem and don't worry about the ICs, mine are still faint too. I think they are just crap! lol

And thank you Struth, she is very cute if I do say so myself! Although I am slightly nervous about coping with 2 little ones!

I really hope I don't get bad ms this time! I never started with nausea with Holly, full blown morning sickness hit me like a train at about 6 weeks and continued all day every day til 14 weeks! I'm hoping the nausea means it'll stay at just that!

I agree with you all about the PMA and trying to enjoy your pregnancies. I spent the whole of the first tri last time worrying, but everything obviously turned out to be fine. Welcome to the world of parenthood, everything is a worry from here on out! From now on you will constantly worried about something or other and my Mum informs me that that continues for ever and ever! lol But I am determined to enjoy this one and not worry so much. Whatever will be, will be :) It's great to have a group like this to chat to and support each other. I am in the September Stars 2010 group and we have stayed together from 1st Tri until now and I really count them all as my friends :) So lets stick together and spread the PMA!!

I'm going out for my friends birthday tonight and will obviously not be drinking, which will be weird! I have already told my friend about my BFP as she is also TTC! Anyone doing anything good this weekend?


----------



## Emzywemzy

ps we need a little June Bugs logo- like my September Stars one in my siggy... although I have no idea where that came from and who made it?! lol


----------



## dt1234565

Yes we do need a siggy! xxxxxxx


----------



## struth

Emzywemzy said:


> I really hope I don't get bad ms this time! I never started with nausea with Holly, full blown morning sickness hit me like a train at about 6 weeks and continued all day every day til 14 weeks! I'm hoping the nausea means it'll stay at just that!

I hope you have an easier ride this time!! I know I might end up regretting saying this but I would quite like some ms. My last pregnancy I had none to speak of and, as it didn't end well, it would be good to have a different symptom. Am I mad?!!!



Emzywemzy said:


> It's great to have a group like this to chat to and support each other. I am in the September Stars 2010 group and we have stayed together from 1st Tri until now and I really count them all as my friends :) So lets stick together and spread the PMA!!

I agree completely - I was a member of the Mid March Mamas. They are such a lovely group and I was really sad to have to leave them. I still pop back now and again to see how they are getting on and they are so supportive. It would be good to have a similar thing going here. Lets stick together, share our worries, celebrations, purchases, scan pics, birth plans and so on! :happydance:



Emzywemzy said:


> I'm going out for my friends birthday tonight and will obviously not be drinking, which will be weird! I have already told my friend about my BFP as she is also TTC! Anyone doing anything good this weekend?

Oooh have fun tonight! I'm seeing my sister later (we haven't told anyone yet so she doesn't know) and then tomorrow we're having a quiet one - a but of cleaning and so on but generally chilling out.


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'll try and find out where the September Stars one came from and see if we can get a June Bugs one :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

I have put a request in the Logos/Signatures/Graphics forum, so we'll see if anyone can make us a logo!


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Emzywemzy, still trying to believe it!!!
I am soooo glad I have found this thread and would love to share everything as we go along!!!


----------



## struth

gemgem77 said:


> Thanks Emzywemzy, still trying to believe it!!!
> I am soooo glad I have found this thread and would love to share everything as we go along!!!

Yippeee!!!:friends::headspin::yipee:


----------



## Gemini85

Hey ladies! Hello newbies and congrats!!! I've just done a FResponse, and the test line was darker than the control, so feel a little calmer. Can't wait to get these bloods done so I can relax! 
Don't forget to let me know your EDDs so I can update the first page xx


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Laura,

My edd is 5th June! When do you get bloods done? I rang up this morning and was told I don't need to see the doctor just need to make an appointment to see the midwife, do they do it? x


----------



## Gemini85

Not sure, I'm classed at high risk due to prev mc, so they are doing bloods tuesday and Thursday, to make sure levels of HCG go up. Not sure bout midwives, at mydocs you just fill in a midwife form and then they come and do a booking in appt when you're 10 weeks Ish...but from what I've read each surgery differs! Congrats, my EDD is also my bday, June is a great birthday month! X


----------



## gemgem77

Oh I see so I prob won't see anyone untill 10 weeks. I should get a call back soon to let me know. How lovely your edd is your birthday. Mine is 12days before my grans 100th birthday so fx'd it all goes to plan would be amazing!


----------



## Gemini85

So I just did my SECOND test of the day, a CBdigi, and got 3+......AF was only due today! Really starting to wonder if there's more than one bean in there?!?! OH is panicking and saying I must've had my dates wrong, but I know they aren't! BFP was the faintest of faint on Monday at 9dpo, wasn't even sure til Tuesday, is it possible to get to 3+ that quick?! X


----------



## gemgem77

Wow that does seem strange, do twins run in your family?


----------



## Gemini85

My nan lost a twin, but not sure what Type of twin they were....that's the only case I know of! X


----------



## dt1234565

Laura Power said:


> So I just did my SECOND test of the day, a CBdigi, and got 3+......AF was only due today! Really starting to wonder if there's more than one bean in there?!?! OH is panicking and saying I must've had my dates wrong, but I know they aren't! BFP was the faintest of faint on Monday at 9dpo, wasn't even sure til Tuesday, is it possible to get to 3+ that quick?! X

How many weeks are you? Your tempting me to do another! Lol! X


----------



## dt1234565

I did it, I got 2-3 again. You may be having twins!!! Yikes!!!!

How interesting we will all have to wait and see Laura!! :oneofeach:


----------



## Gemini85

Beginning of bleed was 25th august, positive OPK was afternoon of Saturday the 10th, cycle day 17. Same as my 31 day cycles normally, meaning AF wouldve been due today!!! Just seems to be very strong for 4weeks! (based on Lmp) less than that based on conception date!!! I may well have a heart attack if it is...lol x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Lol well maybe you're in for twins then!! X


----------



## emma1985

Morning girls. Were up early and going for a swim (we go every sunday with friends) - boobs now getting sore and I feel slightly sick - although better now I have had my cereals! Went out last night, felt weird seeing friends and them not knowing I'm pregnant!! - luckily I don't drink anyway so ot didn't look obvious. If fact people were still asking if I'm okay after last months m\c saying "you will be a great mum when the time is right" and other comments that secretly made me think "if only you knew!" The couple we go swimming with are our very best friends, we were going to tell them this morning but simons dad is really poorly (dying) and only carole is coming, so don't want to tell her and not him. Feel it would be insensitive, and he is my hubbys best friend from almost birth so jim wants him to know first. I was bad though - secretly told my parents, feel bad, they are going to keep it a secret till we "offically" tell them.


----------



## struth

Morning :wave:

Oooh - Sunday morning swim sounds lovely - and you will be able to carry on through pregnancy. I love swimming - I have a membership at my local pool and intend to go lots during pregnancy seeing as I will have to stop my other sports in the coming weeks. 

Well, this morning I am still getting 1-2 on the conception indicator. I'm telling myself that I have just got my dates wrong or implanted late or something but I can't deny that I am back in 'worry-land'! The good news, though, is that my temps have gone up to where they were last pregnancy - really high - so I feel reassured by that. I'm having my bloods done tomorrow so I think I will settle down once they are back. When do you girls get your bloods back? How long do you have to wait?

Well - yesterday I was shattered. My sister and I own a flat that we rent out. Our tenant moved out a month ago and we have been doing some renovations to the flat to make it look prettier! Anyway, we were over there all day again (the last three weekends have been taken up with this). We were painting, plumbing in washing machines, cleaning, etc. etc..... I probably did too much really. The problem is that I don't want to tell anyone yet and if I suddenly started shirking all responsibility, it would be odd. The work needs doing and there is only me and my sister to do it! Anyway, we didn't finish yesterday so we are back over there today to finish off. No doubt I will be shattered again tonight - oh, well, at least it keeps me busy and my mind off my worries!

Right, I'll stop rambling now...! Hope you ladies are well x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Morning!

Hope you're all ok today. Emma I went out last night too, for a friends birthday. 2 close friends were there and they would have noticed that I wasn't drinking, but I have told them already! I have told a couple of close friends that I see regularly and my parents, but won't be telling anyone else til 12 weeks. The people I have told are the people I would want to tell if something went wrong anyway. 

It's really funny second time around, I keep forgetting I'm pregnant! lol People are a bit more underwhelmed when you tell them as well, my parents were a bit like "already?!" lol 

Any plans for today? I'm planning on doing not much, I'm shattered! The nausea is increasing a bit as well and I was sick before bed last night. Uh oh, here we go! As sick as I was last time, I'm kinda looking forward to it as it's a reassuring symptom. Last time I kept telling myself it's a good sign as it means the hormones are increasing well. 

x


----------



## Emzywemzy

We have our logo!

https://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n519/xamour3/JuneBugs.jpg

What do you think?


----------



## Emzywemzy

If you would like the logo for your siggy, use this code

https://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n519/xamour3/JuneBugs.jpg[/IMG

and put a ] on the end! 

Laura could you maybe add these instructions to your first post on the front page so that new members can add it to their siggy?


----------



## struth

That is great Emzywemzy! I had added it! :wohoo:


----------



## Gemini85

Great logo!!! I have the taste of blood in my mouth today, can't shake it!! Got halfway through a pizza last night and heaved. Very annoyed, pizza is my treat and I was still hungry but couldn't get it down!! Oh, and fell asleep at 3pm, didn't wake up till 7! Not like me to day nap! Xx


----------



## dt1234565

Laura Power said:


> Beginning of bleed was 25th august, positive OPK was afternoon of Saturday the 10th, cycle day 17. Same as my 31 day cycles normally, meaning AF wouldve been due today!!! Just seems to be very strong for 4weeks! (based on Lmp) less than that based on conception date!!! I may well have a heart attack if it is...lol x


In that case I would say dont panic! It could be twins, but I cant really remember my AF start date and have done my maximum as i had a little bleed on 26 August but nothing on 27 and really started on the 28th and i have 28 day cycles normally. I have no idea of my o date as i wasnt TTC as i didnt want to face another loss.

I cant do another digi as i havent got one!

Only time will tell!!!

xxx


----------



## dt1234565

struth said:


> Morning :wave:
> 
> The good news, though, is that my temps have gone up to where they were last pregnancy - really high - so I feel reassured by that. I'm having my bloods done tomorrow so I think I will settle down once they are back. When do you girls get your bloods back? How long do you have to wait?

I dont think they will do bloods for me, and previous miscarriages do not class me as high risk here either, neither does my age!!!

I have Drs on Tuesday morning so will let you know more then.

and STOP temping!!! Temps can be erratic when your pregnant and dont mean anything much really.

xxxx


----------



## emma1985

Emzywemzy said:


> We have our logo!
> 
> https://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n519/xamour3/JuneBugs.jpg
> 
> What do you think?

LOVE IT!:happydance: :wohoo: :baby: :winkwink: :dance:


----------



## emma1985

dt1234565 - where did you get your sig - the black one with baby delvelopment pic?


----------



## dt1234565

emma1985 said:


> dt1234565 - where did you get your sig - the black one with baby delvelopment pic?

You got it! Lol x x x


----------



## Emzywemzy

How we all doing? Nausea hit me like a train this afternoon, was almost sick in town! Uh oh, I was hoping to avoid it this time, but no such luck it would seem!

What's everyone got planned this week? Taking Holly to toddler group in the morning and then working in the evening. Then got my docs appointment on Tuesday!


----------



## struth

Evening Emzywemzy (can I call you Em or Emzy?!) - I am knackered! My sister and I own a flat that we rent out. It has been empty for about a month and we decided to do some work on it so we've spent the last two days there painting, cleaning, sorting things out and so on. Soooo tired now and a little bit nauseous - just the odd wave or two, nothing as major as you :hugs:

This week - well I am mostly working! I have my drs appointment tomorrow at 3.30 but other than that I'm at work :shrug:

Well, I've just been to the loo and found that I am spotting again :-( Not good. I had this all through my last pregnancy (the mmc) and I am a spotter generally (a week before AF). I know it could be nothing but I was hoping for no spotting this time round. It is pink CM rather than blood - I guess I will mention it at the drs tomorrow although I know that there is nothing they can do at this stage (I went at 4w5d last time and he just told me to keep an eye on it). Perhaps I will ask if he could test my progesterone levels seeing as they are doing bloods? I have a feeling they may be low. 

Right - I'm off for a shower, PJs, duvet and then catch up on journals...

Hope you lovely ladies are all well?


----------



## Emzywemzy

Of course you can, most people call me Emzy on here :) 

Try not to worry about the spotting, as you said it could be nothing and lots of people get it in early pregnancy. I know it's easier said than done though, this not worrying lark! 

I'm just getting sooo much clear CM, I don't remember having this much with Holly!


----------



## emma1985

I'm getting loads of clear cm too, I'm off my food, only had some toast and a wispa all day. Off to force some soup down my neck. Try not to worry anout the mc. I'm off to cinema with a friend after work tomorrow night. To see the sjp film, not sure what its called! x


----------



## emma1985

Hi Girls

I love my food, I eat healthy though and before TTC lost 2 stone and got back into my size 10 (uk) jeans! yay!! 

BUT

Im just not hunry, I dont feel ill really just dont fancy eating.
All I have eaten today is 2 slices of toast a banana and my hubby bought me a wispa so I ate that but didnt enjoy it. 

Going to force some minstrone soup down my neck as tummy rumbling! 

ALSO

My boobs have really started to hurt! 

Im really chuffed as I see it as a good sign that my hormones are doing what they should!! 

Anyone else off their food?


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'm not off my food yet, but I was totally off food for my whole 1st tri with my 1st baby! x


----------



## struth

To be honest - I'm the opposite! I am comfort eating - having said that I haven't ate a lot in the day as I have been busy but I have been making up for it in the evening. I need to reign it back in tomorrow.


----------



## kary322

Hello!!! I am due on June 5, 20011!!!!! Got my bfp on 9/23 at 10dpo.. Had a natural miscarriage in August 14 at 4 weeks. My symptoms are huge headache and mild cramps that comes and goes..


----------



## Lilyfire

Hi ladies, can I join? I found out on Thursday that I'm Pregnant! I can't believe it, this is my first pregnancy on my first round of clomid and I can't believe I've been so lucky! I'm so very excited, but like you ladies, I get really scared too. I've read all the previous posts and the study about early implantation helped a bit as I got my BFP on 9dpo. A quick question: I've been testing every day since my BFP, the lines have got darker each time and I had a CB digi say 'pregnant' yesterday (it's not the one with the week numbers) should I keep testing to see if they stay dark? I was just doing it to use up all the tests I had! I'm off to my OB/GYN tomorrow for a blood test, I've never done this so should I ask for something in particular, or just a confirmation? I'm feeling ok symptom-wise, very tired today and my bbs are very sore, but fine otherwise. I had a big scare last night- intense sharp pain in my abdomen, I freaked out... it turned out to be gas!


----------



## Lilyfire

Ooops, pressed 'send' too soon! Anyway, I'm due June 3rd and would love to be part of this group! :-D


----------



## emma1985

The more the merrier! Welcome and congrats.xx


----------



## gemgem77

Morning ladies, sorry I wasn't on yesterday had a busy day with the inlaws!!!

How is everyone feeling? I am looking forward to tomorrow being over with so at least I will have missed af! Getting really tired in the evenings is that normal this early?
Hi *Lilyfire* really glad you found this thread it's great!! I had the same question about tests and I think it's probably best to not keep testing. I tried calling the midwife over the weekend to make an appointment but no answer. Will try her again to see if she will see me soon.
Hi *kary322 * that's my due date too!! Welcome to a great thread x


----------



## struth

Hello to the new ladies and congratulations!!! :wave:

Lilyfire - I have been testing still to use up my tests but I think I will stop now! I'm having my bloods done today so I'm hoping that they will reassure me so that I don't have to test any more. I think it comes down to personal preference though - do what makes you feel best! Not sure what to ask for in relation to your bloods but let us know how you get on.

Kary322 - congrats, there are a few of us on here in a similar position (having lost other pregnancies recently). I really hope that this is a stick one for you (and us all) x

AFM - I put the thermometer away!!! No temping this morning. It has been banished to downstairs so that if I was tempted by the time I got to it my temp would not be valid!! :haha: I'm off the drs today - still spotting but not a great deal, just pink CM still. I'm really hoping that it stops today x

Have a lovely day all of you x


----------



## Gemini85

Hey peeps! I'm calmer now ive had my 3+ and on my second day pastAF due day! Woop! I'm sooooo tired! All I can do is sleep! Also keep getting nosebleeds, anyone heard of this? Welcome newbies, back in work today so I'll update the front page with our due dates! Xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Morning everyone!

Laura, yes nosebleeds are very common in pregnancy because of increased blood flow, as are bleeding gums. I got a few in my last pregnancy and I never get them normally!

Lilyfire I also had a massive cramp last night and it turned out to be trapped wind lol I forgot how scary first trimester is, all this knicker checking and over analysing every tiny pain! I'm trying so hard to relax but it's hard.

As for testing, I used up my last test this morning! Nice dark line on an IC :) That's it now, no more testing for me!

x


----------



## gemgem77

Emzy it is really stressful isn't it, I keep expecting the worst to happen it's ridiculous how quickly the excitement makes way for worry!!
I did an ic yesterday and it was still faint, I know that's normal as early as I am. I may have to buy a frer just to see a decent line!! But then if the line isn't as dark as I want I'll probably worry about that :haha:


----------



## Gemini85

Im freaking out for the opposite reason, i cant find ANYONE who got a 3+ the day AF was due (13dpo)!!?!?! that means my betas must be over 2000 to get the 3+, looking at betabase, its freaking me out! worried it could be molar? seems to be the only other erason for such a high result? anyone know much about molars? x


----------



## Gemini85

struth said:


> Hello to the new ladies and congratulations!!! :wave:
> 
> Lilyfire - I have been testing still to use up my tests but I think I will stop now! I'm having my bloods done today so I'm hoping that they will reassure me so that I don't have to test any more. I think it comes down to personal preference though - do what makes you feel best! Not sure what to ask for in relation to your bloods but let us know how you get on.
> 
> Kary322 - congrats, there are a few of us on here in a similar position (having lost other pregnancies recently). I really hope that this is a stick one for you (and us all) x
> 
> AFM - I put the thermometer away!!! No temping this morning. It has been banished to downstairs so that if I was tempted by the time I got to it my temp would not be valid!! :haha: I'm off the drs today - still spotting but not a great deal, just pink CM still. I'm really hoping that it stops today x
> 
> Have a lovely day all of you x

Struth - how did you get on at the DRs? x


----------



## dt1234565

Laura Power said:


> Im freaking out for the opposite reason, i cant find ANYONE who got a 3+ the day AF was due (13dpo)!!?!?! that means my betas must be over 2000 to get the 3+, looking at betabase, its freaking me out! worried it could be molar? seems to be the only other erason for such a high result? anyone know much about molars? x


I really wouldnt worry about your 3+, stacey3690 had just got hers a week after her 1-2bfp, so I think its normal, I cant do another till tomorrow as thats when my new ones are arriving but I will still be early if I get a 3+ tomorrow.

And please dont worry about a Molar, you will go nuts!!!!!!!!!!!

You may have implanted really quickly thats all.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dt1234565

Laura Power said:


> Hey peeps! I'm calmer now ive had my 3+ and on my second day pastAF due day! Woop! I'm sooooo tired! All I can do is sleep! Also keep getting nosebleeds, anyone heard of this? Welcome newbies, back in work today so I'll update the front page with our due dates! Xx

You were happy about this earlier!!!! :thumbup:


Pregnancy head!!!

xxx


----------



## dt1234565

Lilyfire said:


> Hi ladies, can I join? I found out on Thursday that I'm Pregnant! I can't believe it, this is my first pregnancy on my first round of clomid and I can't believe I've been so lucky! I'm so very excited, but like you ladies, I get really scared too. I've read all the previous posts and the study about early implantation helped a bit as I got my BFP on 9dpo. A quick question: I've been testing every day since my BFP, the lines have got darker each time and I had a CB digi say 'pregnant' yesterday (it's not the one with the week numbers) should I keep testing to see if they stay dark? I was just doing it to use up all the tests I had! I'm off to my OB/GYN tomorrow for a blood test, I've never done this so should I ask for something in particular, or just a confirmation? I'm feeling ok symptom-wise, very tired today and my bbs are very sore, but fine otherwise. I had a big scare last night- intense sharp pain in my abdomen, I freaked out... it turned out to be gas!


LOL! i have had the gas scare too!!!

I dont think there is any need to keep testing, I am doing another digi but thats it.

I have had line progression and a 3+ on a digi, that let to a lovely baby and also that let to a miscarriage, so line progression probably lets us know we can avoid a chemical but doesnt make anything else more or less certain.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gemini85

lol, you are right, i was calmer! DAMN YOU GOOGLE AND YOUR YEARS OF ARCHIVED ANXIETIES!!!! sorry, better now. :) 
Bloods tomorrow so that should help! i wouldnt recommend the anxiety/fear testing to ANYONE who didnt feel the need to do it, just to get through the day! X


----------



## dt1234565

Yes Laura, and remember - Google told me I was starting the menopause!!!! :rofl:

xxxx


----------



## emma1985

Bloods back from Friday 

Wednesday = 60
Friday - 188!!! (14dpo)


----------



## struth

Loving the chatting today ladies!



gemgem77 said:


> Emzy it is really stressful isn't it, I keep expecting the worst to happen it's ridiculous how quickly the excitement makes way for worry!!
> I did an ic yesterday and it was still faint, I know that's normal as early as I am. I may have to buy a frer just to see a decent line!! But then if the line isn't as dark as I want I'll probably worry about that :haha:

I had the same conversation with myself yesterday - I have been freaking out about not getting 2-3 yet and whether lines are getting darker. I have reached the conclusion that what will be will be. I have done enough tests to know that I AM pregnant and I am having my bloods done and an earlier scan. All the testing in the world cannot change what will happen so I'm going to relax and enjoy this pregnancy. No temping, no testing!



Laura Power said:


> Im freaking out for the opposite reason, i cant find ANYONE who got a 3+ the day AF was due (13dpo)!!?!?! that means my betas must be over 2000 to get the 3+, looking at betabase, its freaking me out! worried it could be molar? seems to be the only other erason
> for such a high result? anyone know much about molars? x

Nothing I'm afraid - but you've had your bloods done haven't you? When are these back? You probably did just implant early and/or are having multiples!!



Laura Power said:


> Struth - how did you get on at the DRs? x

My appointment isn't until 3.30pm :paper:



dt1234565 said:


> I have had line progression and a 3+ on a digi, that let to a lovely baby and also that let to a miscarriage, so line progression probably lets us know we can avoid a chemical but doesnt make anything else more or less certain.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxx

This chimes with me - I had perfect progression last time and that didn't end well so I'm going to stop stressing and just see what happens x

PS Please remind me of this in a couple of days when I'm moaning about my FRER or digi :haha:


----------



## Gemini85

bloods are being done tomorrow and Thursday, so by friday (FX) i should have both values back.... Emma thats great news on yours! you having more or just the two taken? 
Google told me i was having the menopause....hahaha! that sounds like one of the things you see printed on the front of take a break!!! x


----------



## dt1234565

emma1985 said:


> Bloods back from Friday
> 
> Wednesday = 60
> Friday - 188!!! (14dpo)

Yay for bloods!!!!!!


----------



## dt1234565

Laura Power said:


> Google told me i was having the menopause....hahaha! that sounds like one of the things you see printed on the front of take a break!!! x

:rofl:


----------



## dt1234565

struth said:

> PS Please remind me of this in a couple of days when I'm moaning about my FRER or digi :haha:

I WILL!!!!!!! Lol xx


----------



## Gemini85

gotta be right up there with "i didnt know i was pregnant....until they fell into the toilet, happy and healthy!" 
ive read so many of those, i mean seriously, REALLY?! surely that doesnt happen.... x


----------



## struth

dt1234565 said:


> Yes Laura, and remember - Google told me I was starting the menopause!!!! :rofl:
> 
> xxxx

:rofl: Dr Google should be struck off!



emma1985 said:


> Bloods back from Friday
> 
> Wednesday = 60
> Friday - 188!!! (14dpo)

Woo hoo :wohoo: That is great - tripling rather than doubling!! 



Laura Power said:


> bloods are being done tomorrow and Thursday, so by friday (FX) i should have both values back.... Emma thats great news on yours! you having more or just the two taken?
> Google told me i was having the menopause....hahaha! that sounds like one of the things you see printed on the front of take a break!!! x

Excellent - I hope they check for doubling with me too. And I hope they can do them today rather than wait for a nurses slot? It would be great to have some news by Thurs.


----------



## struth

Laura Power said:


> gotta be right up there with "i didnt know i was pregnant....until they fell into the toilet, happy and healthy!"
> ive read so many of those, i mean seriously, REALLY?! surely that doesnt happen.... x

:haha: How can they not know!! I never understood...


----------



## struth

dt1234565 said:


> struth said:
> 
> PS Please remind me of this in a couple of days when I'm moaning about my FRER or digi :haha:
> 
> I WILL!!!!!!! Lol xxClick to expand...

:haha: Thanks hon x :thumbup:


----------



## gemgem77

Emma so pleased for you :happydance:

I am soooo worried about something happening, but like you said Struth what will be will be and no amount of testing or worrying will change that. All we can do is be there for each other and be positive that everything will be fine :hugs:


----------



## Lilyfire

I'm a bit more worried after reading this thread- like I said this is all new to me, I assumed after the clomid and OPKs and mucinex and pre-seed etc that if I was lucky to get a BFP then all I had to worry about was getting through the first 12 weeks... I didn't know much about tests getting darker, hormones doubling.... And it's a new thing to worry about. I'm going for my blood test today, so I'm pleased about that! But as far as my HPTs go, is this good:
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m609/mistylux/2e42373b.jpg
From top down:
9dpo am (faint line)
9dpo pm
10dpo
11dpo
12dpo Digi
13dpo (today)

Does that look good? I hope all you ladies are doing well? I had a bit of nausea this morning and although it's horrible, it reassures me a bit! Yeah, weird I know!


----------



## Gemini85

looking good to me hun! nothing to worry about there! x


----------



## gemgem77

OMG L ilyfire I feel the same!!! I haven't bought anymore tests though yours look great! What will be will be and try not to stress yourself out, you can't change anything and you will be fine :hugs:
Now shoud I go get some more tests :haha:


----------



## Gemini85

NOOOOOO! cos then ill have to.... lol x


----------



## gemgem77

Ha ha ha what are we like!!!

Right from now on we have to all be positive on this thread pleeeeease, because I can't cope with all these worries for 9months :wacko:


----------



## Gemini85

Yup, i agree! so ladies, plans for telling peeps, you waiting for 12 weeks? x


----------



## gemgem77

Noooo!!! I am so naive with this. I have told my family and close friends because I figure they are the ones that would no if anything went wrong anyway! What about you? x


----------



## emma1985

Ive told my closest friends, work and a few family members, waiting till my 12 week scan to tel, grandparents etc.


----------



## gemgem77

I don't know if I should tell work or not I'm in a real quandry with that one x


----------



## Gemini85

ive told parents and OH parents, and my best mate, but OH doesnt want to say anything publicly until the 12 weeks... :( borrring. 
Im worried to tell work, my boss got "got rid of" last week, as the team werent making enoough money, im pretty sure they are waiting for a month of bad figures from the rest of us, and we will be gone too! 
Would they still be able to do thaat if they knew i was preggers? keep expecting to be dragged into an office, and grabbing someone as a witness and saying "im pregnant" so they cant sack me too! haah! x


----------



## gemgem77

No I don't think they can if they know!!! Something to keep under your belt if needed :haha:


----------



## Gemini85

indeed! just had a mental image of being dragged into the office by my arms with me screeching..."you caaaaantttt....im pregnantttttt!" hahaha! x


----------



## gemgem77

That would be hilarious :rofl:


----------



## Lilyfire

Laura Power said:


> ive told parents and OH parents, and my best mate, but OH doesnt want to say anything publicly until the 12 weeks... :( borrring.
> Im worried to tell work, my boss got "got rid of" last week, as the team werent making enoough money, im pretty sure they are waiting for a month of bad figures from the rest of us, and we will be gone too!
> Would they still be able to do thaat if they knew i was preggers? keep expecting to be dragged into an office, and grabbing someone as a witness and saying "im pregnant" so they cant sack me too! haah! x

My DH is the opposite, he's going crazy because he wants to tell everyone! I've told nobody yet, skyping my mum to tell her tonight and I CAN'T WAIT! (I'm British but live in NYC so it'll have to be a phonecall!) we are telling DH's parents at the weekend as they are older and won't be awake by the time we get home from work because of the time difference. I can't wait! My mum knows we were trying as I was having fertility problems and she did too so I went to her for advice. She's going to be so excited, it will be her first grandchild, same for DH's parents! And yes Gemgem, I agree, let's make this the positive thread! :-D


----------



## gemgem77

Ahh how exciting for you. Good luck tonight, she'll be over the moon! :happydance:
It is so exciting telling people, I can't wait ti have the scan pics and then I can tell everyone!!!


----------



## gemgem77

Where did you live in the UK before you moved to NY?


----------



## Lilyfire

We are both Welsh, then moved to Manchester for university, then we moved to NYC 3 years ago. I'm slightly overwhelmed by the whole 'choose a Dr and birth pkan' thing over here!!!


----------



## Lilyfire

gemgem77 said:


> Ahh how exciting for you. Good luck tonight, she'll be over the moon! :happydance:
> It is so exciting telling people, I can't wait ti have the scan pics and then I can tell everyone!!!

And yeah, there will definitely be some over-the-phone screaming going on!!!


----------



## struth

Hey ladies - just back from the drs and he has booked me in for my bloods on Weds. They will just tell them how far I am so that they know when to book me in for my scan. He's not going to check the doubling thing but that is fine - just some indication of hcg levels will be good.

As for telling people, we have not told anyone at all and won't until later I don't think. We told a couple of friends last time but we're going to hold off until at least the early scan, maybe the 12 week one to tell anyone. My parents and OH's mum are all fussers and worriers and to be honest I would rather have a peaceful few weeks where I don't have to be concerned about them worry and fussing me! That sounds bad doesn't it?!!! I'm sure you know what I mean though.


----------



## Gemini85

i know what you mean! there was a little argument at the bday party we went to sunday, and OH and his mum jumped infront of me like bodyguards! was very strange... lol x


----------



## struth

Laura Power said:


> i know what you mean! there was a little argument at the bday party we went to sunday, and OH and his mum jumped infront of me like bodyguards! was very strange... lol x

Ah - that is quite sweet!! Mine would be happy I'm sure but I just remember when my sister told us all some years back that she was expecting. My Mum used to ring me all the time telling me how worried she was. I just wouldn't be able to cope with that right now - it would be me looking after her if you know what I mean? So I think it is best to tell them when all is safe and well :thumbup:


----------



## kary322

Thank you girls! I been having terrible headache hope it goes away soon!!!! Wishing luck to everyone!!!!!!


----------



## kary322

How do u upload a photo in here?


----------



## struth

kary322 said:


> Thank you girls! I been having terrible headache hope it goes away soon!!!! Wishing luck to everyone!!!!!!

Me too - I have had headaches off and on all week! Am hoping it is a good symptom!


----------



## struth

kary322 said:


> How do u upload a photo in here?

If you click on Go advanced. Above the text box are a number of buttons. Click the one with the paper clip on and then it brings up a box where you can upload your photo too.

Hope this makes sense...


----------



## Emzywemzy

Evening ladies

How are we all? I'm just on my way home from work. Been having cramps this evening, I'm trying not to worry though as I had the same at 5 weeks with Holly and everything was fine. I have my docs appt in the morning so maybe I'll mention it then. With holly they sent me to epu to have bloods and a scan just to be on safe side, wonder if theyll do the same again... ill see how they are in morning x


----------



## Lilyfire

Good evening ladies! I'm a bit bummed, hubby got caught up at the estate agents (we are moving next month) so it's too late to call my mum in the UK, rar. Will have to wait until tomorrow to tell her. Meh! Went for my blood test today, will get the results tomorrow- exciting! Not had many symptoms today, not much cramping, a little nausea but peeing ALL THE TIME!!! And I'm pretty sure I'm going to need bigger bras very soon! How are you ladies doing?


----------



## Lilyfire

Emzywemzy said:


> Evening ladies
> 
> How are we all? I'm just on my way home from work. Been having cramps this evening, I'm trying not to worry though as I had the same at 5 weeks with Holly and everything was fine. I have my docs appt in the morning so maybe I'll mention it then. With holly they sent me to epu to have bloods and a scan just to be on safe side, wonder if theyll do the same again... ill see how they are in morning x

I hope your cramps get better, good luck tomorrow!


----------



## katebatty

Hey everyone, soory I have not posted in a while...Things are going great with me...I am having an early ultrasound on friday which I am so excited about!!
How is everyone going??


----------



## Lilyfire

After the let down of not being able to tell my mum until tomorrow, I cheered myself up by going out and buying myself two pregnancy books! Tee hee! ;-)


----------



## struth

Emzywemzy said:


> Evening ladies
> 
> How are we all? I'm just on my way home from work. Been having cramps this evening, I'm trying not to worry though as I had the same at 5 weeks with Holly and everything was fine. I have my docs appt in the morning so maybe I'll mention it then. With holly they sent me to epu to have bloods and a scan just to be on safe side, wonder if theyll do the same again... ill see how they are in morning x

:hugs: I am sure that this is all normal. Probably your uterus stretching to accommodate the little bean growing there! I had some twinges yesterday and decided to put them down to that! Hope the drs goes well - keep us posted honey x



Lilyfire said:
 

> Good evening ladies! I'm a bit bummed, hubby got caught up at the estate agents (we are moving next month) so it's too late to call my mum in the UK, rar. Will have to wait until tomorrow to tell her. Meh! Went for my blood test today, will get the results tomorrow- exciting! Not had many symptoms today, not much cramping, a little nausea but peeing ALL THE TIME!!! And I'm pretty sure I'm going to need bigger bras very soon! How are you ladies doing?

Oh no! Oh well - there is always today! I hate that though - when you are all geared up for something and then you can't do it :wacko: I'm peeing all the time too and my boobs have also started to hurt yipee:)

AFM - well, all seems good here. Just waiting for tomorrow for my bloods. After a couple of really bad nights sleep I had a great one last night! A solid 8 hours. I feel sooooo much better. Hmmmmmm..... I'd better not get too used to that, hey?!


----------



## struth

katebatty said:


> Hey everyone, soory I have not posted in a while...Things are going great with me...I am having an early ultrasound on friday which I am so excited about!!
> How is everyone going??

Hey Kate - how far gone will you be then? They won't scan me until 7-8 weeks :wacko:


----------



## dt1234565

Hey laura, I got this last night, so please try not to worry about the 3+, its progression and thats marvellous!!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1911.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dt1234565

And I am NOT telling my Mum the she doesnt even know i had a MC in June, because with the March one she told the kids I was pregnant and we then had to explain the baby had gone to live in the stars.

Something we wouldnt of had to tell them if she hadnt spilt the beans!!! She also doenst think I should have anymore kids so were not telling her. Shes a great Mum, she just thinks I have enough children and am too old for anymore.

xxx


----------



## struth

dt1234565 said:


> And I am NOT telling my Mum the she doesnt even know i had a MC in June, because with the March one she told the kids I was pregnant and we then had to explain the baby had gone to live in the stars.
> 
> Something we wouldnt of had to tell them if she hadnt spilt the beans!!! She also doenst think I should have anymore kids so were not telling her. Shes a great Mum, she just thinks I have enough children and am too old for anymore.
> 
> xxx

She told your children without checking with you? Oh my - I would have been furious! I think it is probably a wise decision to keep it to yourself for now then. You and your OH know what is best for you - you are not too old at all. If it is what you want and it feels right, then it IS right x


----------



## struth

dt1234565 said:


> Hey laura, I got this last night, so please try not to worry about the 3+, its progression and thats marvellous!!!!!!!!!!!

:yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## Gemini85

dt1234565 said:


> Hey laura, I got this last night, so please try not to worry about the 3+, its progression and thats marvellous!!!!!!!!!!!

Ooooh yay! My FR looks like that too! Just got back from having first lot of bloods done, should have an idea of doubling rate by Friday! :happydance:

I've not noticed the peeing more thing, I've got a retroverted uterus so maybe that's why?! Still taking baby aspirin, but want to find out when I should stop? Hope you're all having a good day, looks like this Indian summer might be making an appearance eh? Trust me to be wearing cashmere!!!! :dohh: x


----------



## jelly tots

Hey girls!

thanks for the message Laura x


----------



## impatientmumm

Hey Laura 

Thanks for pointing me in the direction of this thread - I just got my bfp yesterday at 11dpo. I'm slightly nervous with it being an early bfp but so so excited for my little June Bug - EDD 8th June 2012

xxxxx


----------



## struth

I know - I couldn't choose between winter boots and summer sandals this morning. I went with boots as it was freezing earlier. I think I might regret it!

Inspired by your tests I have just ordered a couple of digis (Yes - feel free to repeat to me what I said the other day about testing....:dohh:). They should arrive tomorrow and so I will use one on Thursday. Oh what a great marketing ploy those things are!


----------



## struth

impatientmumm said:


> Hey Laura
> 
> Thanks for pointing me in the direction of this thread - I just got my bfp yesterday at 11dpo. I'm slightly nervous with it being an early bfp but so so excited for my little June Bug - EDD 8th June 2012
> 
> xxxxx

Congrat impatientmumm!!! Welcome to the thread. I think we are all a bit nervous to be honest - it is completely natural to feel that way. I hope that your bean is a sticky one :happydance:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girls

I've just got back from the docs and I'm so worried now :( I told him about my positive HPTs last week and about the cramps I've been having. He did a pregnancy test there and it came up with a very faint line... he said it should be darker by now, so he's ordered a blood test for tomorrow to confirm :( With regards to the cramps, he is ringing the EPU to see if they want to see me and will ring me later today to let me know. They did with my first and I had bloods and scans and everything was fine. So I came out of the docs and felt like crying, like something was wrong as the line was so faint, so I went and bought ANOTHER test, just another Sainsbury's blue dye to see if it was darker than last week. And it is! I don't understand... how can the doctors one be so faint when I got LOADS of darker lines last week, a 2-3 on a digi on Friday and now a darker line on a Sainsbury's test??

First pic- Friday's 14dpo test
Second pic- Today's 18dpo test

Do you think I should be worried? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







Friday HPT.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 4









Tuesday HPT.jpg
File size: 5.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## gemgem77

Oh Emzy I can't begin to imagine how you must be feeling. I am sure the blood test will come back and you will be fine. I have heard the docs use the tests similar to one step which are not very sensitive and those tests you've got are definitely positive :hugs:


----------



## gemgem77

How is everyone feeling this morning?

I felt so tired last night I had to go and have a nap before dinner and then could hardly eat anything. Is this normal for 4 weeks? I think dh thinks I'm playing on it lol

As everyone seems to be doing tests if I was to do a Clearblue digi and I'm 4 weeks today what should it come up with?


----------



## dt1234565

Emzywemzy said:


> Hi girls
> 
> I've just got back from the docs and I'm so worried now :( I told him about my positive HPTs last week and about the cramps I've been having. He did a pregnancy test there and it came up with a very faint line... he said it should be darker by now, so he's ordered a blood test for tomorrow to confirm :( With regards to the cramps, he is ringing the EPU to see if they want to see me and will ring me later today to let me know. They did with my first and I had bloods and scans and everything was fine. So I came out of the docs and felt like crying, like something was wrong as the line was so faint, so I went and bought ANOTHER test, just another Sainsbury's blue dye to see if it was darker than last week. And it is! I don't understand... how can the doctors one be so faint when I got LOADS of darker lines last week, a 2-3 on a digi on Friday and now a darker line on a Sainsbury's test??
> 
> First pic- Friday's 14dpo test
> Second pic- Today's 18dpo test
> 
> Do you think I should be worried? :shrug:

We all know Drs tests arent very sensitive, and the line may hve got darker if he looked at it a little longer, plus you dont know how long your bean took to implant.

I dont think you should be worried (easier said than done). Sounds like your Dr is really looking after you.

xxx


----------



## dt1234565

gemgem77 said:


> How is everyone feeling this morning?
> 
> I felt so tired last night I had to go and have a nap before dinner and then could hardly eat anything. Is this normal for 4 weeks? I think dh thinks I'm playing on it lol
> 
> As everyone seems to be doing tests if I was to do a Clearblue digi and I'm 4 weeks today what should it come up with?

Probably a 2-3, possibly a 1-2 depends when implantation was, and yes I think its normal, i skipped dinner last night too.

I did that with Sonny nearly all the way through, i had breakfast and lunch but was feeling full by dinner, after I gave birth I had lost 1/2 a stone on my pre-pregnancy weight! Marvellous! xxx


----------



## jelly tots

ooo good question gemgem, i have a cb digi coming tomorrow hopefully (good old ebay express delivery as car failed mot so cant drive to shops this week)
and was wondering what i *should* be on there.


----------



## Gemini85

WE HAVE GONE TEST CRAAAAAAAAAAAZY!!! lol
It could differ gemgem77. depends if you know your conception date as thats what it goes on? but it cant be too accurate as i KNOW when i concieved, and it thinks it was earlier! 

Emzy, i REALLY dont think you should worry just yet, those doctors tests arent very sensitive. bloods will give you a better idea, but id preassure them to do a quantative test, where they do another 48hrs later to check levels are rising. 
Its good that the EPAU will se you, but they cant see anything on US until levels are 2000 or more anyways, (thats what they tiold me when i had Mc) 

Welcome Jelly Tots and Impatientmumm and your beans! :happydance: 
It seems we are having anxiety day today.... lol x


----------



## dt1234565

struth said:


> dt1234565 said:
> 
> 
> And I am NOT telling my Mum the she doesnt even know i had a MC in June, because with the March one she told the kids I was pregnant and we then had to explain the baby had gone to live in the stars.
> 
> Something we wouldnt of had to tell them if she hadnt spilt the beans!!! She also doenst think I should have anymore kids so were not telling her. Shes a great Mum, she just thinks I have enough children and am too old for anymore.
> 
> xxx
> 
> She told your children without checking with you? Oh my - I would have been furious! I think it is probably a wise decision to keep it to yourself for now then. You and your OH know what is best for you - you are not too old at all. If it is what you want and it feels right, then it IS right xClick to expand...

I was, I was livid! Especially when we lost the baby and she said I should tell the kids I made a mistake and wasnt really pregnant!

I love my Mum and she does try to do the right thing but she speaks first and thinks later, she even said when we were on holiday I must be glad I lost the baby! I was having another miscarriage as she was saying it!!!! Although she didnt know that was happening to me! She drives me nuts but I lover her!

xx


----------



## struth

Emzywemzy said:


> Hi girls
> 
> I've just got back from the docs and I'm so worried now :( I told him about my positive HPTs last week and about the cramps I've been having. He did a pregnancy test there and it came up with a very faint line... he said it should be darker by now, so he's ordered a blood test for tomorrow to confirm :( With regards to the cramps, he is ringing the EPU to see if they want to see me and will ring me later today to let me know. They did with my first and I had bloods and scans and everything was fine. So I came out of the docs and felt like crying, like something was wrong as the line was so faint, so I went and bought ANOTHER test, just another Sainsbury's blue dye to see if it was darker than last week. And it is! I don't understand... how can the doctors one be so faint when I got LOADS of darker lines last week, a 2-3 on a digi on Friday and now a darker line on a Sainsbury's test??
> 
> First pic- Friday's 14dpo test
> Second pic- Today's 18dpo test
> 
> Do you think I should be worried? :shrug:

A line is a line is a line. I'm so annoyed at that dr. The strength of the line can vary due to so many different things. Had you drank lots, had the test got less dye in, how long did the dr leave the test etc? My tests are really faint at first and it take a good 5-6 minutes for them to develop into a nice line. He shouldn't worry you like that.

I'm sure the blood test will be fine and if the EPAU want to see you I'm sure you will be reassured like last time. It sounds as if cramping in early pregnancy is just something that you do - everyone is different (I seem to spot really lightly, you cramp). 

Your test has got darker, you are pregnant, and that dr should not have worried you like that x


----------



## dt1234565

I had my Drs appointment this morning, she was lovely.

She did my blood pressure and weighed me, gave me the number to ring for my midwife appointment and is arranging an early scan for me.

xxx


----------



## struth

dt1234565 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dt1234565 said:
> 
> 
> And I am NOT telling my Mum the she doesnt even know i had a MC in June, because with the March one she told the kids I was pregnant and we then had to explain the baby had gone to live in the stars.
> 
> Something we wouldnt of had to tell them if she hadnt spilt the beans!!! She also doenst think I should have anymore kids so were not telling her. Shes a great Mum, she just thinks I have enough children and am too old for anymore.
> 
> xxx
> 
> She told your children without checking with you? Oh my - I would have been furious! I think it is probably a wise decision to keep it to yourself for now then. You and your OH know what is best for you - you are not too old at all. If it is what you want and it feels right, then it IS right xClick to expand...
> 
> I was, I was livid! Especially when we lost the baby and she said I should tell the kids I made a mistake and wasnt really pregnant!
> 
> I love my Mum and she does try to do the right thing but she speaks first and thinks later, she even said when we were on holiday I must be glad I lost the baby! I was having another miscarriage as she was saying it!!!! Although she didnt know that was happening to me! She drives me nuts but I lover her!
> 
> xxClick to expand...


:grr: It does sound like she means well but.....:grr:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thank you everyone :hugs:

I'm trying really hard not to worry, but it's hard not to! With my first pregnancy, I had these same cramps and went to EPU at 5.5 weeks. They did an US but could only see the sac, which was measuring correctly. They then did quantative blood tests that day and 48 hours later and they doubled, so they were happy. Then I had to go back at 7.5 weeks for another scan and this time, they could see the baby and heartbeat :cloud9: So I know what to expect if I end up at the EPU... the quantative tests would really put my mind at rest. 

I have heard that docs tests are not very sensitive before... I just thought at about 18dpo it would have been darker than it was! Argh I hate early pregnancy!!!

Gemgem you should either get a 1-2 or 2-3 on a digi. I did one on Friday at 14dpo and got a 2-3 (which is another reason I can't understand the bloody doctors faint line!!!)


----------



## Emzywemzy

struth said:


> Emzywemzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls
> 
> I've just got back from the docs and I'm so worried now :( I told him about my positive HPTs last week and about the cramps I've been having. He did a pregnancy test there and it came up with a very faint line... he said it should be darker by now, so he's ordered a blood test for tomorrow to confirm :( With regards to the cramps, he is ringing the EPU to see if they want to see me and will ring me later today to let me know. They did with my first and I had bloods and scans and everything was fine. So I came out of the docs and felt like crying, like something was wrong as the line was so faint, so I went and bought ANOTHER test, just another Sainsbury's blue dye to see if it was darker than last week. And it is! I don't understand... how can the doctors one be so faint when I got LOADS of darker lines last week, a 2-3 on a digi on Friday and now a darker line on a Sainsbury's test??
> 
> First pic- Friday's 14dpo test
> Second pic- Today's 18dpo test
> 
> Do you think I should be worried? :shrug:
> 
> A line is a line is a line. I'm so annoyed at that dr. The strength of the line can vary due to so many different things. Had you drank lots, had the test got less dye in, how long did the dr leave the test etc? My tests are really faint at first and it take a good 5-6 minutes for them to develop into a nice line. He shouldn't worry you like that.
> 
> I'm sure the blood test will be fine and if the EPAU want to see you I'm sure you will be reassured like last time. It sounds as if cramping in early pregnancy is just something that you do - everyone is different (I seem to spot really lightly, you cramp).
> 
> Your test has got darker, you are pregnant, and that dr should not have worried you like that xClick to expand...

Thank you :flower: He did say it was positive but really worried me by saying it should be darker by now. But he didn't leave it very long before looking at it. I never had a doctors test with Holly, as they just took my word for it, so I have no idea if that would have been faint too!

Anyone any idea how long it takes for the blood test to come back normally? I'm going tomorrow morning x


----------



## dt1234565

struth said:


> dt1234565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dt1234565 said:
> 
> 
> And I am NOT telling my Mum the she doesnt even know i had a MC in June, because with the March one she told the kids I was pregnant and we then had to explain the baby had gone to live in the stars.
> 
> Something we wouldnt of had to tell them if she hadnt spilt the beans!!! She also doenst think I should have anymore kids so were not telling her. Shes a great Mum, she just thinks I have enough children and am too old for anymore.
> 
> xxx
> 
> She told your children without checking with you? Oh my - I would have been furious! I think it is probably a wise decision to keep it to yourself for now then. You and your OH know what is best for you - you are not too old at all. If it is what you want and it feels right, then it IS right xClick to expand...
> 
> I was, I was livid! Especially when we lost the baby and she said I should tell the kids I made a mistake and wasnt really pregnant!
> 
> I love my Mum and she does try to do the right thing but she speaks first and thinks later, she even said when we were on holiday I must be glad I lost the baby! I was having another miscarriage as she was saying it!!!! Although she didnt know that was happening to me! She drives me nuts but I lover her!
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :grr: It does sound like she means well but.....:grr:Click to expand...

Yes I could clobber her almost everyday!!! xx


----------



## Gemini85

but the fact i got a 3+ day AF due means you really could get any result! (cant believe i have to wait until the 15th for private scan to see if theres more than one - OH keeps calling me "the pod" haha!) x


----------



## dt1234565

Emzywemzy said:


> Thank you everyone :hugs:
> 
> I'm trying really hard not to worry, but it's hard not to! With my first pregnancy, I had these same cramps and went to EPU at 5.5 weeks. They did an US but could only see the sac, which was measuring correctly. They then did quantative blood tests that day and 48 hours later and they doubled, so they were happy. Then I had to go back at 7.5 weeks for another scan and this time, they could see the baby and heartbeat :cloud9: So I know what to expect if I end up at the EPU... the quantative tests would really put my mind at rest.
> 
> I have heard that docs tests are not very sensitive before... I just thought at about 18dpo it would have been darker than it was! Argh I hate early pregnancy!!!
> 
> Gemgem you should either get a 1-2 or 2-3 on a digi. I did one on Friday at 14dpo and got a 2-3 (which is another reason I can't understand the bloody doctors faint line!!!)

Forget about the Drs test, your progressing and YOU know it!!! xxx :hugs:


----------



## Gemini85

Emzywemzy said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emzywemzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls
> 
> I've just got back from the docs and I'm so worried now :( I told him about my positive HPTs last week and about the cramps I've been having. He did a pregnancy test there and it came up with a very faint line... he said it should be darker by now, so he's ordered a blood test for tomorrow to confirm :( With regards to the cramps, he is ringing the EPU to see if they want to see me and will ring me later today to let me know. They did with my first and I had bloods and scans and everything was fine. So I came out of the docs and felt like crying, like something was wrong as the line was so faint, so I went and bought ANOTHER test, just another Sainsbury's blue dye to see if it was darker than last week. And it is! I don't understand... how can the doctors one be so faint when I got LOADS of darker lines last week, a 2-3 on a digi on Friday and now a darker line on a Sainsbury's test??
> 
> First pic- Friday's 14dpo test
> Second pic- Today's 18dpo test
> 
> Do you think I should be worried? :shrug:
> 
> A line is a line is a line. I'm so annoyed at that dr. The strength of the line can vary due to so many different things. Had you drank lots, had the test got less dye in, how long did the dr leave the test etc? My tests are really faint at first and it take a good 5-6 minutes for them to develop into a nice line. He shouldn't worry you like that.
> 
> I'm sure the blood test will be fine and if the EPAU want to see you I'm sure you will be reassured like last time. It sounds as if cramping in early pregnancy is just something that you do - everyone is different (I seem to spot really lightly, you cramp).
> 
> Your test has got darker, you are pregnant, and that dr should not have worried you like that xClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you :flower: He did say it was positive but really worried me by saying it should be darker by now. But he didn't leave it very long before looking at it. I never had a doctors test with Holly, as they just took my word for it, so I have no idea if that would have been faint too!
> 
> Anyone any idea how long it takes for the blood test to come back normally? I'm going tomorrow morning xClick to expand...

Varies from each surgery, mine comes back afternoon of the follwing day usually, but getting the miserable lazy mares on reception to look the results up when they come in is a 5 hour battle for me! :growlmad: x


----------



## struth

Right ladies - a word on digis..... I was scared the other day as I was still showing 1-2 weeks when I thought I should be showing 2-3. I did a LOT of research and it seems that they are not always accurate. And when you think about it, it makes sense. These are the range of hcg we can expect:

week 3 (one week from conception) - 0-5
week 4 - 5-430
week 5 - 180-7400

(and to be honest the levels we can expect differ a lot depending on which website you look at).

But... the point is - look at how much they overlap. Someone could have a hcg level of 250 and be either 4 weeks or 5 weeks. As such, they could get anything from 1-2 to 3+. The digis are set up using averages but not every woman follows the average. 

So.... I guess what I am saying is - if you are getting digi results that you do not expect, please, please, please do not worry. The likelihood is that the test is wrong but baby is fine. The main thing is that it comes back 'pregnant'. We should take reassurance from that and not worry about the label the test prescribes.

PS - As with before, please remind me of this post when I pee on my digi and don't get what I expect (!)


----------



## struth

Emzywemzy said:


> I have heard that docs tests are not very sensitive before... I just thought at about 18dpo it would have been darker than it was! Argh I hate early pregnancy!!!

My test on a one step test at 18dpo was really faint. I was worried but this mornings was much, much darker. It is okay to be worried but it might help to try and think of the big picture - you are pregnant and everything is going the same as last time. And look what you have to show for last time :hugs: 

I would push for the quantative if I were you as that would be reassuring. I'm staying away from scans until at least 7 weeks as I don't want a scan which is ambiguous - but each woman feels differently. Let us know what the EPAU say x


----------



## Gemini85

LOL Struth you are funny! 
What youve said is very true however, my connection with the digis is that they were the reason i knew something wasnt right last time, so now they are my reassurance if you like....have a look at www.betabase.info the ranges are HUGE, really, the only thing they are useful for, are telling you if your levels are going down, or up. otherthan that, they are a pain in the butt. 
I curse the day i ever touched one! xx


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks everyone!! It does look like we're all having an anxiety day!!! :wacko:
I conceived on either the 12th or 14th of September


----------



## cricket in VA

Hi ladies!

I'm trying to read through everything and catch up...I'm due June 5, and found out super early this time! I'm still in the nervous pre-5 weeks phase. I have my first appt set up for Oct. 12, so I'm really, really, really nervous until then! I've just had the one m/c, but one was enough! And it took 6 months to get pg again. Hoping this goes well. Due on my DH's birthday at this point! I hope it's ok to hop in :)


----------



## Gemini85

WELCOME!!! xxx


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Cricket glad you found the thread!! We are due on the same day :happydance:
How have you been with retesting since you found out?


----------



## struth

Laura Power said:


> LOL Struth you are funny!
> What youve said is very true however, my connection with the digis is that they were the reason i knew something wasnt right last time, so now they are my reassurance if you like....have a look at www.betabase.info the ranges are HUGE, really, the only thing they are useful for, are telling you if your levels are going down, or up. otherthan that, they are a pain in the butt.
> I curse the day i ever touched one! xx

They are a blessing and a pain in the butt all in one, are't they?! I had beautiful progression last time but I think my hcg must have been slow to get going this time or something. Anyway, there are soooo many people on the web reporting weird things resulting in perfect babies. 

I think they can be useful indicators and beaurtiful to see but we shouldn't rely too much on them :wacko:


----------



## struth

cricket in VA said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm trying to read through everything and catch up...I'm due June 5, and found out super early this time! I'm still in the nervous pre-5 weeks phase. I have my first appt set up for Oct. 12, so I'm really, really, really nervous until then! I've just had the one m/c, but one was enough! And it took 6 months to get pg again. Hoping this goes well. Due on my DH's birthday at this point! I hope it's ok to hop in :)

Welcome and congrats!!! I hope that this one is super sticky for you x


----------



## gemgem77

Struth if you were wanting the reassurance of some progression would you buy a digi or a frer?


----------



## struth

Oh and I booked my booking appointment with the mw. It is on the 17th October. I think I will be 7w5d by then which is a little early as they don't usually want to see you until 8 weeks. I guess if my beta comes back low then I might move it to the following week. I'm just glad it is in the diary!


----------



## Gemini85

i have to fill in a form and just WAIT for the MW to call me! last itme she called day after MC, as my docs felt it wasnt their job to notify her of my loss!
gemgem77, i prefer the FRER now ive seen 3+, as i can see the lines get physically darker, test line is wayyyy darker than control line now! :happydance: x


----------



## struth

gemgem77 said:


> Struth if you were wanting the reassurance of some progression would you buy a digi or a frer?

I'm not sure. Up to a few days ago I would have said a digi but all my worry has stemmed from my digi being 1-2 rather than 2-3! I guess I would still say digi (in fact I have ordered some :haha:). However, both tests measure the concentration of hcg in urine and the problem is that there are so many factors that can alter that (how much you have drank, how much you have peed, etc). I guess I am just trying to talk myself (more than anything) into not relying on them toooo much if they don't come back as I expect them to.

Most people do seem to get progression on them - they just might not give you the exact result you are expecting on an exact day (does that makes sense)?


----------



## struth

Laura Power said:


> i have to fill in a form and just WAIT for the MW to call me! last itme she called day after MC, as my docs felt it wasnt their job to notify her of my loss!
> gemgem77, i prefer the FRER now ive seen 3+, as i can see the lines get physically darker, test line is wayyyy darker than control line now! :happydance: x

:wacko::cry: Not good about the mw. It is funny how the systems differ so much. At our practice the mw does booking appointment every Monday. I guess it is probably a big practice and so it makes sense. Does she come to you?


----------



## HLC2109

Hi ladies! can I join? got my BFP today at 11DPO and will be due June 8th. Still cant believe it!


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Laura, looks like I will have to buy both then as I want to see that on a digi too :haha:
I spoke to my mw yesterday and she has asked me along to an early bird session next week which is basically group sessions with the midwife. Then I have my first meeting on the 31st when I will around 9 weeks and then hopefully scan not long after that :happydance:


----------



## gemgem77

Welcome HLC2109, it is so exciting isn't it x


----------



## struth

HLC2109 said:


> Hi ladies! can I join? got my BFP today at 11DPO and will be due June 8th. Still cant believe it!

:wohoo: Congrats honey and welcome!


----------



## struth

gemgem77 said:


> Thanks Laura, looks like I will have to buy both then as I want to see that on a digi too :haha:
> I spoke to my mw yesterday and she has asked me along to an early bird session next week which is basically group sessions with the midwife. Then I have my first meeting on the 31st when I will around 9 weeks and then hopefully scan not long after that :happydance:

:rofl:

Groups sessions - a good idea! You will have to let us know what she says!


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks for the advice Struth, looks like I will armed with a lot of tests this afternoon!! :wacko:


----------



## impatientmumm

HLC2109 said:


> Hi ladies! can I join? got my BFP today at 11DPO and will be due June 8th. Still cant believe it!

arghhh due date buddies!! both found on the same day too - Congratulations h&h 9 months to you xxxxx


----------



## Gemini85

i dread to think how much ive spent you know.... lol. weclome HLC2109. Im updating from page with our EDDS now. Today is a busy BFP day!!! x


----------



## gemgem77

Great thread Laura!! I will log back on after I have been to Boots :)


----------



## Gemini85

FX for you! enjoy! hahahaha! x


----------



## struth

:blush:


gemgem77 said:


> Great thread Laura!! I will log back on after I have been to Boots :)

Oh gosh - I hope I haven't made you spend a fortune :blush:


----------



## gemgem77

Well I went to Boots and decided not to buy anymore tests. I have a shed load of ic's at home and did one this morning and there was a line there, faint but a line! I can't put myself through the stress of something coming up that I'm not looking for. I will let this ride out and what will be will be :flower:


----------



## HLC2109

impatientmumm said:


> HLC2109 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! can I join? got my BFP today at 11DPO and will be due June 8th. Still cant believe it!
> 
> arghhh due date buddies!! both found on the same day too - Congratulations h&h 9 months to you xxxxxClick to expand...

Yay! can't believe you found out on the same day too!!:happydance:
Hope you have a H&H 9 months too!:flower:


----------



## Gemini85

gemgem77 said:


> Well I went to Boots and decided not to buy anymore tests. I have a shed load of ic's at home and did one this morning and there was a line there, faint but a line! I can't put myself through the stress of something coming up that I'm not looking for. I will let this ride out and what will be will be :flower:

Good for you. even at 3+ on clearblue my ICs were still faint! so if they are darkening, you got better ones than me! im all out now. so going to try and be a good girl... lol x


----------



## struth

gemgem77 said:


> Well I went to Boots and decided not to buy anymore tests. I have a shed load of ic's at home and did one this morning and there was a line there, faint but a line! I can't put myself through the stress of something coming up that I'm not looking for. I will let this ride out and what will be will be :flower:

You are one strong woman!!


----------



## gemgem77

Laura when I say the line on the ic is faint I mean faint!! But a line is a line right?! And seeing it makes me feel better. Plus I spoke to my mum on the way there and she said Gemma your tired and feeling nauseous why would you need to spend more money on tests to tell you what you already know......your pregnant :haha: And she's right I am at work and would have done it as soon as I got back to the office and then would have worried if it wasn't as dark as I expected!!! 
I may not be as strong next week Struth :wacko:


----------



## Gemini85

yeah, mine never got darker particularly. a little, but not much, not nearly as dark as the control line. your mum is right, im one of those people that doesnt like not knowing anything, i find it hard to live by the "what will be will be" motto. I feel that as long as im aware something isnt as it should be, then i will be able to protect myself more should the worst happen.
I REFUSE to spend the next 9 months worrying so much, i cant get any work done! lol
As soon as this scan is out the way, i will relax, and i hope we all will. So we can start to enjoy this, and spend our time talking about the positive things to come, rather than potentially scaring each other into bankrupcy! haah! x


----------



## gemgem77

Ha ha ha!!! I wish I was having a scan earlier, I have to wait until 10-12weeks :shrug:


----------



## Gemini85

only cos im paying for it! company called babybond, they have branches all over. 99 quid tho! but i think they give you a pic too....
x


----------



## gemgem77

Ooh really?? I'm gonna have a look for them now and see if one in my area. Will have to see if dh will go for it though x


----------



## Gemini85

i ahd one booked before when i had MC. have to put £30 deposit down, but they refunded it once i told them what had happened, they were really lovely about it on the phone x


----------



## gemgem77

Ahh that was nice of them. I just had a look and there is a clini very near to me so I will see how I get on.
Is anyone else feeling ridiculously tired?? :sleep:


----------



## jelly tots

yep feeling very tired, cant wait to go home tonight and just sleep.
although trying to revise for my exam i have in the morning but cant concentrate at all. not been able to all day in fact


----------



## gemgem77

It's ridiculous isn't it!! I feel like I shouldn't be feeling like this as I'm only 4 weeks but can't help it! 
Can't concentrate on work at all, early night for all of us lol


----------



## Lilyfire

I'm getting nervous now with all this progression talk! I ran out of FRERs yesterday after seeing a lovely dark line progression and getting a 'Pregnant' on a digi. I was going to leave it at that as it seemed all good, now you guys have me thinking I should run out and buy more!?!? I did as much reading as possible yesterday and most sites said that the darkness of the line is so dependent on things such as concentration of pee, if you've had caffeine or the amount of dye in the tests. Is it really necessary for me to keep testing or be happy that my line yesterday was the darkest yet?? I'm waiting for my blood results from my dr.... HURRY UP!!!!! Then I'll speak to them about the next steps, yey!!!


----------



## gemgem77

NO don't take anymore tests!!!! I am exactly the same as you and I really don't think you need to spen anymore money on tests. Like you say there are so many variables around how dark the line is. Your pregnant and that's all you need to know x


----------



## Lilyfire

And yeah, I'm constantly tired too- urgh!!!


----------



## gemgem77

Don't they say this is the baby preparing you for no sleep when their born :haha:


----------



## Lilyfire

gemgem77 said:


> NO don't take anymore tests!!!! I am exactly the same as you and I really don't think you need to spen anymore money on tests. Like you say there are so many variables around how dark the line is. Your pregnant and that's all you need to know x

Thanks, that makes me feel better! :-D


----------



## jelly tots

maybe lol, my best friend just had her baby last week and is already suffering with no sleep at all with archie being up every hour for a feed.

as with progression testing, im only using the last of my ic's up and not buying anymore, once my digi gets here and i get the desired result i'll be happy and leave it be.


----------



## Lilyfire

Haha, also- when I got my blood taken yesterday I had to go during work time so they need a note just to say I was there....
Yeah, judging by my Drs logo I'll be lucky if my work don't suspect something....:dohh:
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m609/mistylux/65568623.jpg


----------



## Gemini85

oh no! lol, how ridiculous is that!!! x


----------



## dt1234565

Blimey! I can hardly keep up this thread! Its well fast paced!!!

I was wondering is anyone on here posting on first tri? 

I avoid that section as i find it quite sad really, but with all the care and advice and on here I just wondered if anyone is posting in first tri too? This threads so great I dont feel the need to go anywhere else! 

Well done for starting it Laura!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Gemini85

:) thanks! 
No im not on any there. This one is enough for me! lol 
i was a member on an April Hatchlings one before my MC, and even now i look in to see how they are getting on, i think the support of people going through it at the same time is fantastic, so when i got my early BFP and couldnt find a june EDD thread, seemed the obvious thing to do! xx


----------



## gemgem77

I have the odd scroll through to see whats going on but not on any other threads xx


----------



## dt1234565

The exclusive June Bugs thread!!!!!!!

I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jelly tots

dt1234565 said:


> The exclusive June Bugs thread!!!!!!!
> 
> I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!

yep indeedy :D x


----------



## Gemini85

Can someone post the link for the June bugs image again? x


----------



## Lilyfire

Yeeeeeey, just got the call from the Dr- yes I'm pregnant and my numbers are good! Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeey! :-D
And no, I'm not posting on the first tri board either.


----------



## Gemini85

Great news!!! x


----------



## jelly tots

yippee lilyfire!!!!!! knew you would be okay chick :D


----------



## wantanerd

Can I join? According to the internet I should be due June 3rd. I just found out yesterday via blood test! So Excited!!!


----------



## Gemini85

Same as me! woop! congrats! and welcome! x


----------



## gemgem77

Welcome Wantanerd :hi:This is a great thread x


----------



## dt1234565

Laura Power said:


> Can someone post the link for the June bugs image again? x


https://i739.photobucket.com/albums/xx38/dt1234565/JuneBugs-2.jpg


----------



## dt1234565

Oh dear it just came up as the image! Copy the image and save on photobucket, then put the URL in your siggy xxx


----------



## gemgem77

Really pleased for you Lilyfire :happydance: I wish they took blood early in the UK. I'm worried now about waiting untill 31st October :wacko:


----------



## kary322

My POAS ADDICTION PICTURE!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Gemini85

kary322 said:


> My POAS ADDICTION PICTURE!

great progression! Well done you! NO MORE! lol xxx:happydance:


----------



## kary322

Ok girls so far headache are getting better, little nausea, no sore bb's so far, but super sleepy I am super excited and praying for everyone and each of us.


----------



## Lilyfire

gemgem77 said:


> Really pleased for you Lilyfire :happydance: I wish they took blood early in the UK. I'm worried now about waiting untill 31st October :wacko:

Don't worry about it, you'll be great! I have my first prenatal appointment on the 20th Oct when they'll give me a scan :-D but until then, I'm unmonitored now.... eeeeeek! Will be on here A LOT in that time! I'm slightly less scared at the moment... I just can't wait for that scan! At least you have the midwife groups to look forward too, wish I had that!


----------



## struth

Wantanerd - congrats and welcome!!

Lilyfire - great news hon! You should be able to relax a bit more now.

AFM - I have just got home to find my pregnancy relaxation CD waiting for me. Put it on straight away and it is great!! If you are in to that sort of things then I can really recommend it. They are pricey (£13) but I got mine off ebay for £6. I'm going to listen to it 2-3 times a week and chill out!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girls

At the hospital. Sonographer thinks eptopic, doctor thinks maybe not. Don't know what to think :cry: waiting for bloods back before they decide what to do x


----------



## struth

Emzywemzy said:


> Hi girls
> 
> At the hospital. Sonographer thinks eptopic, doctor thinks maybe not. Don't know what to think :cry: waiting for bloods back before they decide what to do x

Oh Emzy - sorry you are going through all this worry. Let's hope that the sonographer is wrong and that all is fine. Keep us posted honey. I'll be thinking of you x


----------



## Gemini85

Emzywemzy said:


> Hi girls
> 
> At the hospital. Sonographer thinks eptopic, doctor thinks maybe not. Don't know what to think :cry: waiting for bloods back before they decide what to do x

Dont give up hope hold in there Emzy xxx


----------



## Gemini85

I am starting to see what my OH means about it getting a little too much! :haha::shrug:
 



Attached Files:







PROGRESSION.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 9


----------



## struth

Laura Power said:


> I am starting to see what my OH means about it getting a little too much! :haha::shrug:

:haha: Fab lines though hon x


----------



## dt1234565

Emzywemzy said:


> Hi girls
> 
> At the hospital. Sonographer thinks eptopic, doctor thinks maybe not. Don't know what to think :cry: waiting for bloods back before they decide what to do x

Oh "@&£ I hope everythings alright. Thinking of you :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## Gemini85

Anyone else sat here refreshing and refreshing for news from emzywemzy? I feel sick with worry :( x


----------



## struth

Yup - I'm F5-ing every few minutes....


----------



## jelly tots

yeah me too, i hope everything is okay with her x


----------



## Gemini85

lets distract ourselves. what do you do for a living girls? im a recruitment consultant, i recruit for engineers, i hate it, with a passion. OH has recently got back from iraq where he was doing close protection, previous to that he was an army commando. he now works in london, protecting someone special, lol, i also work in london, we have decided to move closer, as his work requires him to, plus we hate commuting so far, i currently sit on the M25 for an hour and a half every morning! c'mon, whos turn is it now? x


----------



## jelly tots

I'm an mod civil servant doing accounts for the raf at the moment, hubster is an officer in the raf, he was an sac(t) for 9 years but went for his commission and graduated cranwell in march. he has just been posted after finishing his trade training so i am now looking for new jobs near our new base. we moved into our new house last week, so currently have not a lot of furniture til i up sticks and put this house on the market.
i live just up the road from my current job so not far to travel, and not too bad a road as in lovely rural lincolnshire.


----------



## Gemini85

oooh where will you be moving to? x


----------



## cricket in VA

Wow...I can't keep up! You all are posting machines! I just read through the all. Hope Emzy is ok! 

Gem, I'm holding out from testing now...I did an IC on Sunday and have decided that's the last one. Partially it helps that I haven't seen your digis that tell you the weeks...mine just say pregnant or not, and that's been confirmed!

Laura, I work in a non-profit running mentoring programs for gang involved and high risk youth. DH does computer programming.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi everyone

Thank you all so much for your well wishes. I had 2 doctors look at my scans and they said whilst they can't rule out eptopic, they don't think it is. They think its most likely a normal pregnancy and too early to see anything, so took hcg bloods and will take again in 48 hours, then having another scan in 2 weeks. The pain seems to be caused by a cyst on my overy, which is what the sonographer thought was an eptopic pregnancy. They said its harmless. The sonographer really frightened me, ran out of the room shouting positive eptopic and got me a wheelchair saying they'd need to operate :cry: I'm so annoyed with her as she was wrong and I was so scared!!

Anyway so whilst we don't really know, we are to assume everything is fine until proven otherwise by bloods or scan. It's going to be a long couple of weeks x


----------



## Gemini85

wow your job sounds very interesting, and rewarding! i used to work for a council, helping disadvantaged families and teenage pregnancies. rewarding, but often heartbreaking as well! x


----------



## Gemini85

Emzywemzy said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Thank you all so much for your well wishes. I had 2 doctors look at my scans and they said whilst they can't rule out eptopic, they don't think it is. They think its most likely a normal pregnancy and too early to see anything, so took hcg bloods and will take again in 48 hours, then having another scan in 2 weeks. The pain seems to be caused by a cyst on my overy, which is what the sonographer thought was an eptopic pregnancy. They said its harmless. The sonographer really frightened me, ran out of the room shouting positive eptopic and got me a wheelchair saying they'd need to operate :cry: I'm so annoyed with her as she was wrong and I was so scared!!
> 
> Anyway so whilst we don't really know, we are to assume everything is fine until proven otherwise by bloods or scan. It's going to be a long couple of weeks x

What a relief, and how HORRENDOUS that you were put through that!!! i hope you are all ok, ive every faith you will be! rest up, try to distract yourself x x x


----------



## jelly tots

glad everything seems okay emzywemzy, what a way to frighten you though, very insensitive way of dealing with it.
hope you are afeeling a lot better and we can distract you until you get your next scan and bloods results.x

laura, i will be moving near birmingham


----------



## struth

Emzywemzy said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Thank you all so much for your well wishes. I had 2 doctors look at my scans and they said whilst they can't rule out eptopic, they don't think it is. They think its most likely a normal pregnancy and too early to see anything, so took hcg bloods and will take again in 48 hours, then having another scan in 2 weeks. The pain seems to be caused by a cyst on my overy, which is what the sonographer thought was an eptopic pregnancy. They said its harmless. The sonographer really frightened me, ran out of the room shouting positive eptopic and got me a wheelchair saying they'd need to operate :cry: I'm so annoyed with her as she was wrong and I was so scared!!
> 
> Anyway so whilst we don't really know, we are to assume everything is fine until proven otherwise by bloods or scan. It's going to be a long couple of weeks x

:hugs: I bet everything is fine - there is a good chance that nothing can be seen at your stage of gestation and if what the sonographer thought was an ectopic was a cyst then it sounds like everything is fine. Those sonographers can have it soooo wrong, you know. I had a scan to check for PCOS and was told I had a chocolate cyst (i.e. endo) on my right ovary. It turned out (after about two months of worry) that it was actually my follicle about to burst for ovulation. 

Let's hope that your bloods are fine and then you can relax a little bit x


----------



## usamom

Hello ladies!! I'm feeling over the moon today with my BFP and would like to join your thread.. My due date will be June 10th. Got my BFP today and have a beta tomorrow, Friday and next Monday.. Congrats to all!! :happydance:


----------



## Lilyfire

Emzywemzy said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Thank you all so much for your well wishes. I had 2 doctors look at my scans and they said whilst they can't rule out eptopic, they don't think it is. They think its most likely a normal pregnancy and too early to see anything, so took hcg bloods and will take again in 48 hours, then having another scan in 2 weeks. The pain seems to be caused by a cyst on my overy, which is what the sonographer thought was an eptopic pregnancy. They said its harmless. The sonographer really frightened me, ran out of the room shouting positive eptopic and got me a wheelchair saying they'd need to operate :cry: I'm so annoyed with her as she was wrong and I was so scared!!
> 
> Anyway so whilst we don't really know, we are to assume everything is fine until proven otherwise by bloods or scan. It's going to be a long couple of weeks x

I'm so glad it seems like good news for you, tho I can't imagine how scared you must have been. I have my fingers and toes crossed for a healthy and happy pregnancy for you 

I also work for a non-profit, I work with youth with disabilities and help them acquire work skills and find jobs. I have a love/hate relationship with it: I love the work, don't really like the 'system'. 

Just waiting for DH to get home then we can FINALLY call my mum and tell her the good news! :-D


----------



## Lilyfire

Welcome usamom, congrats on your BFP! :-D


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thank you everyone :)

On the subject of jobs, I work for the tax man (booooo I hear you say! ha ha!) I do admin part time and look after my daughter the rest of the time x


----------



## Gemini85

congrats usamom!!! great news! Emzy, someones gotta do it! hahahahaha! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yep!! But it's not that bad, as [part of my job is actually processing tax refunds ;)


----------



## struth

Welcome USAmom - congrats!!

Lilyfire - tell us all about how your parents took the news! Exciting!!!

AFM - I work as a lecturer at a university. It is a busy time of year - what with all the students returning. Sooo much to do :-(


----------



## HLC2109

Congrats on your BFP usamom! I'm currently having my first bout of nausea - in the back of the car surrounded by furniture on the way back from ikea, not the most comfortable place to be right now, I just wanna go to bed! 

So I'll tell you about my job - and thi is where I'm told to leave and don't come back! I'm a collections specialist for a UK banking group on bank accounts and loans. Not exactly the most fun job in the world but I am hoping not to be there much longer as I am also a trainee driving instructor, I started the course a couple of months back, it's what I've wanted to do for years but have never been able to so I'm really excited about the prospect of being in my dream job and choosing when and where I work.


----------



## Greens25

Hi everyone! My name is Lindsay and I am over excited to say I tested this morning at 13DPO and got my BFP! My due date is June 7th (our anniversary!)


----------



## cricket in VA

So, I have to share. I was driving to visit a client feeling a bit tense about my crampy belly (probably just stretching, but still...) and wishing I could just know everything would be alright when I looked ahead and saw an amazingly clear and bright rainbow. Then I looked at the car in front of me, and the license plate said BTHNKFL. Ok, ok! I will :)


----------



## cricket in VA

Struth - I meant to ask, what do you lecture about?


----------



## Mrs.Craig

I have been looking for one of these threads since my BFP on Sunday! I will be due on 6/7/12. but i would like to have him or her on 6/9/12. its my mom's birthday she passed away when i was just nine and that would be an awesome way to remember her. :) OHH! and im Team Yellow...i hope.


----------



## cricket in VA

Mrs.Craig said:


> I have been looking for one of these threads since my BFP on Sunday! I will be due on 6/7/12. but i would like to have him or her on 6/9/12. its my mom's birthday she passed away when i was just nine and that would be an awesome way to remember her. :) OHH! and im Team Yellow...i hope.

Might be a stupid question, but what's Team Yellow?


----------



## Mrs.Craig

Greens25 said:


> Hi everyone! My name is Lindsay and I am over excited to say I tested this morning at 13DPO and got my BFP! My due date is June 7th (our anniversary!)

my due date is the same day!! :)


----------



## Mrs.Craig

cricket in VA said:


> Mrs.Craig said:
> 
> 
> I have been looking for one of these threads since my BFP on Sunday! I will be due on 6/7/12. but i would like to have him or her on 6/9/12. its my mom's birthday she passed away when i was just nine and that would be an awesome way to remember her. :) OHH! and im Team Yellow...i hope.
> 
> Might be a stupid question, but what's Team Yellow?Click to expand...



not a stupid question at all. I learned about it today. ha. its you dont wanna know the sex of your baby. itll be a surprise!


----------



## cricket in VA

BTW - in response to the early questions I didn't get a chance to jump in on, I'm 33, this is #1, and my name's Erin. Sorry if I'm delayed in posting - I feel funny having this forum up on my computer at work - we have a cube farm and there are heaps of people walking by who could see the tickers and dancing smileys from a mile away...not to mention the giant BABY AND BUMP at the top! Still keeping this under wraps at work. (unless the m/s hits hard after 6 weeks and I just can't hide it...) I'm debating telling my mom - DH doesn't want to tell anyone until 12 weeks, but we all know that's not going to happen! I told her last time as soon as I found out - this time I'm a bit more cautious, but I'll probably still tell her soon.


----------



## cricket in VA

Mrs.Craig said:


> cricket in VA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.Craig said:
> 
> 
> I have been looking for one of these threads since my BFP on Sunday! I will be due on 6/7/12. but i would like to have him or her on 6/9/12. its my mom's birthday she passed away when i was just nine and that would be an awesome way to remember her. :) OHH! and im Team Yellow...i hope.
> 
> Might be a stupid question, but what's Team Yellow?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not a stupid question at all. I learned about it today. ha. its you dont wanna know the sex of your baby. itll be a surprise!Click to expand...

OOh! I'm team yellow too then! Definitely don't want to know.


----------



## Mrs.Craig

haha. youre cute. and Im Chantelle. Im only 20. but ill be 21 next month! this is number one.


----------



## cricket in VA

Mrs.Craig said:


> haha. youre cute. and Im Chantelle. Im only 20. but ill be 21 next month! this is number one.

Congrats and welcome to the June Bugs!


----------



## cricket in VA

Lilyfire said:


> Emzywemzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Thank you all so much for your well wishes. I had 2 doctors look at my scans and they said whilst they can't rule out eptopic, they don't think it is. They think its most likely a normal pregnancy and too early to see anything, so took hcg bloods and will take again in 48 hours, then having another scan in 2 weeks. The pain seems to be caused by a cyst on my overy, which is what the sonographer thought was an eptopic pregnancy. They said its harmless. The sonographer really frightened me, ran out of the room shouting positive eptopic and got me a wheelchair saying they'd need to operate :cry: I'm so annoyed with her as she was wrong and I was so scared!!
> 
> Anyway so whilst we don't really know, we are to assume everything is fine until proven otherwise by bloods or scan. It's going to be a long couple of weeks x
> 
> I'm so glad it seems like good news for you, tho I can't imagine how scared you must have been. I have my fingers and toes crossed for a healthy and happy pregnancy for you
> 
> I also work for a non-profit, I work with youth with disabilities and help them acquire work skills and find jobs. I have a love/hate relationship with it: I love the work, don't really like the 'system'.
> 
> Just waiting for DH to get home then we can FINALLY call my mum and tell her the good news! :-DClick to expand...

Hey Lilyfire - sounds are in kind of the same field. I haven't worked with that specific population, but 10 years in youth development! Totally agree with your comment on 'the system' - can be crazy frustrating! And exhausting!


----------



## Mrs.Craig

cricket in VA said:


> Mrs.Craig said:
> 
> 
> haha. youre cute. and Im Chantelle. Im only 20. but ill be 21 next month! this is number one.
> 
> Congrats and welcome to the June Bugs!Click to expand...

thank you!

congrats to you too!


----------



## Lilyfire

struth said:


> Welcome USAmom - congrats!!
> 
> Lilyfire - tell us all about how your parents took the news! Exciting!!!
> 
> AFM - I work as a lecturer at a university. It is a busy time of year - what with all the students returning. Sooo much to do :-(

Well told my mum (my dad passed away 11 years ago) and she was ECSTATIC!!! We told her about our new apartment first as I was too overwhelmed to tell her straight away! It was amazing giving her the news! Also, I asked her when the fear of something bad happening goes away and she told me to stay happy, think positive thoughts, listen to music and relax. This is a woman who had 4 miscarriages and a stillbirth before I and my 2 siblings were born, so I'm guessing she knows a thing or two- I'm going to listen to the advice. 
So it's Positive Mental Attitude for me here on out! (tho I totally reserve the right to stress to you ladies, should the need arise :winkwink:)


----------



## Lilyfire

PS- as I lie here in bed (at 9:11pm... rock and roll) DH is next to me and about 1/3 through one of the pregnancy books I bought. He keeps asking me things like "are you sure you're taking enough folic acid?" (yes!) and "oooh, I found an exercise you can do to strengthen your abdominal muscles" and "OH MY GOD, that's how big our mini is" (mini=our word for baby...not sure how that started actually!) He's adorable! :-D


----------



## cricket in VA

Lilyfire - that is so cute! My DH is doing the same - yes, it's OK to run. Yes, I'm taking vitamins. Yes, I know I should go to bed now. I got him a daddy book to tell him this time (The Baby Owner's Manual - he's an engineering/computer science sort, and this is written for just that sort of person -it's on Amazon if you're interested), and he's been reading it each night before bed. It's more geared towards third tri and after - he just informed me that as of the third trimester we can't have the car with less than half a tank of gas or an empty pantry - must be prepared! We call it 'babby' (pronounced like tabby) due to some viral video he saw a long time ago about "how to make babby". I'm loving that he's excited too!


----------



## cricket in VA

Sorry to be posting so much tonight, but I have to ask...does anyone else feel like they have sore muscles in their abdomen? Like you did a hardcore ab workout? I'm hoping this is just stretching!


----------



## Lilyfire

cricket in VA said:


> Sorry to be posting so much tonight, but I have to ask...does anyone else feel like they have sore muscles in their abdomen? Like you did a hardcore ab workout?

Yes! I feel like it's hard to use the muscles too, eg: to sit up from lying down. I can do it, but I found myself doing the old-man-getting-out-of-a-chair style grunt at the same time. Nice.

Anyone else gassy? (warning, really classy story coming...) I had intense pains in my abdomen a couple of days ago and freaked out, later on I found out it was gas. By now I've actually (don't ask for details...it just happened) learned to recognise gas twinges from normal twinges. Kinda gross but informative and de-stressing!

Also, I sleep on my tummy and can't now as my bbs are so sore. 

And I like how this is such an active thread, so post away! Your DH seems sweet, I'm glad he's excited too!


----------



## KEslinger

I'd love to join... got my BFP this evening!!! Due date according to online calculators, LMP and ovulation date is June 8, 2012!


----------



## Lilyfire

Many congratulations KEslinger! :-D


----------



## cricket in VA

I'm a stomach sleeper too! Having a hard time adjusting since it's just not comfortable (already?!). Unfortunately, I am somewhat of an expert at the gas feelings...I used to work internationally and have had many parasites. Which caused a lot of unpleasantness. I'll leave it at that. Glad you figured that out, and hope you're getting some relief! I'm super gassy too, and have had some awkward moments at work where one snuck out much louder than I anticipated. I imagine these awkward moments just increase quickly as pregnancies go on!


----------



## gemgem77

Wow I don't log on for 1 evening and I have loads to catch up on!!! 
Emzy I am so pleased to hear that everything seems okay, I can't believe what that woman put you through :hugs:
Hi to all the new ladies :hi: this is a lovely thread where you can say what you want!
Cricket my stomach feels the same! It's a weird sensation but I just keep thinking it's the baby getting comfy :haha:
I was due af yesterday and was really pleased to get the day over with. It's strange even though you know your pregnant your so used to having a period every month you don't believe it won't not come. Or is it just me?!!!
How is everyone feeling today? :flower:


----------



## mnjhowell

I would love to join also. I got my BFP this morning and confirmed with a beta. My due date is June 7th.


----------



## jelly tots

Welcome and contests to all the new joiners to our lovely group!

Well that wasn't a good nights sleep at all, went to bed at ten, fell asleep straight away but then woke up at half 4 wide awake and took til nearly 6 to drift off again. I somehow managed to end up on my tummy so think that could be why. Boobs really hurting this morning and not looking forward to being stuck in an exam for 3 hours this morning. Still get twinges which is kinda reassuring as I know it still in there. Had to do another strip just to make sure and is a lot darker than yesterday's :) hope my digi comes today I just need to see it in words now.

Hope you are all doing fabulously. Loads to catch up on later nutcant do now as awkward on my


----------



## jelly tots

On my iPhone and has just had a hissy fit lol.
Laters guys! x. (damn autocorrect!)


----------



## gigglesems

Hey Ladies - hoping I can join you. Congrats on all of the BFPs!!!

I am 29 and this will be bubs #3 - I have DS who is 4 and DD who is 2. This BFP came after a miscarriage in August. I came off implanon on 22 June and fell pregnant straight away which ended in a loss - then this pregnancy came straight after that so I am pretty nervous. I will be due around 3rd June:thumbup:!

I had some spotting last week for four days and had hcg levels monitored which increased well but due to the mc I should hopefully be having an early u/s to put my mind at rest in a couple of weeks.

FX'd for everyone for healthy and happy pregnancy! xxx


----------



## struth

Wow ladies - you have been busy whilst I slept! I am trying to catch up! First - welcome to all the new ladies. This IS a lovely thread - I'm looking forward to spending the next 8/9 months with you all x



cricket in VA said:


> So, I have to share. I was driving to visit a client feeling a bit tense about my crampy belly (probably just stretching, but still...) and wishing I could just know everything would be alright when I looked ahead and saw an amazingly clear and bright rainbow. Then I looked at the car in front of me, and the license plate said BTHNKFL. Ok, ok! I will :)

That is a lovely thing - hopefully a great sign to you x



cricket in VA said:


> Struth - I meant to ask, what do you lecture about?

I lecture in psychology - mainly to postgraduates 



Lilyfire said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Welcome USAmom - congrats!!
> 
> Lilyfire - tell us all about how your parents took the news! Exciting!!!
> 
> AFM - I work as a lecturer at a university. It is a busy time of year - what with all the students returning. Sooo much to do :-(
> 
> Well told my mum (my dad passed away 11 years ago) and she was ECSTATIC!!! We told her about our new apartment first as I was too overwhelmed to tell her straight away! It was amazing giving her the news! Also, I asked her when the fear of something bad happening goes away and she told me to stay happy, think positive thoughts, listen to music and relax. This is a woman who had 4 miscarriages and a stillbirth before I and my 2 siblings were born, so I'm guessing she knows a thing or two- I'm going to listen to the advice.
> So it's Positive Mental Attitude for me here on out! (tho I totally reserve the right to stress to you ladies, should the need arise :winkwink:)Click to expand...

Ahhhh - love it. Glad that she was soooo pleased for you. And what great advice. The music/relax thing - I really believe in. I find classical music really relaxing at night and I just got my pregnancy CD yesterday which is lovely. Really recommend it!



gemgem77 said:


> Wow I don't log on for 1 evening and I have loads to catch up on!!!
> Emzy I am so pleased to hear that everything seems okay, I can't believe what that woman put you through :hugs:
> Hi to all the new ladies :hi: this is a lovely thread where you can say what you want!
> Cricket my stomach feels the same! It's a weird sensation but I just keep thinking it's the baby getting comfy :haha:
> I was due af yesterday and was really pleased to get the day over with. It's strange even though you know your pregnant your so used to having a period every month you don't believe it won't not come. Or is it just me?!!!
> How is everyone feeling today? :flower:

Glad to hear that you got your AF due date out of the way!! 



gigglesems said:


> Hey Ladies - hoping I can join you. Congrats on all of the BFPs!!!
> 
> I am 29 and this will be bubs #3 - I have DS who is 4 and DD who is 2. This BFP came after a miscarriage in August. I came off implanon on 22 June and fell pregnant straight away which ended in a loss - then this pregnancy came straight after that so I am pretty nervous. I will be due around 3rd June:thumbup:!
> 
> I had some spotting last week for four days and had hcg levels monitored which increased well but due to the mc I should hopefully be having an early u/s to put my mind at rest in a couple of weeks.
> 
> FX'd for everyone for healthy and happy pregnancy! xxx

Hey gigglesems - quite a few of us on here have had mc and a few of us had them in August so we understand completely what you are going through. I had a mmc with medical management on the 12th August and got my bfp on the 12th Sept so I'm off to the drs this morning for bloods so they can date it. I'm then having an early scan too - you should push for it (if you want it, that is).

Right ladies - I'm off the the drs.... Catch up later x

PS Emzy - how are you today x


----------



## Gemini85

Hi All!

I had a strange night, got into bed and OH would NOT come near me! he said i was BOILING! lol my BBs especially were burning hot! 
Got shoved to the otherside of the bed! -Then, i had the "miscarriage" dream, dreamt that my betas were going down, woke up prodding my BBs to chexk they still hurt! haha! Welcome Newbies, and Emzy, how you doing today hun? xx


----------



## dt1234565

Emzy: I am so please, when I read at first I thought surely its too early to tell? Thank goodness, but yes you are in for a long two weeks, I am sure it will be ok :hugs:

Laura: Sooo many tests! You nutter!!

Me!: I used to work in Canary Wharf as a Trading Systems analyst, I dont work anymore, we couldnt afford the childcare for all our kids!

xxxx


----------



## dt1234565

Talking of dreams, how many dreams are we all having! Its amazing how many dreams I have had and they are all so vivid!

Last night I dreamt my daughter had her hair all back combed with loads of glitter in it and was wearing loads of make up and tight dresses and snogging boys. Shes only 6! I was going nuts in my dream! Then woke up to find her already awake in her bed reading her school book with a big smile for me and a massive cuddle. xxxx


----------



## Gemini85

awwwww... hahahahaha! x


----------



## struth

Urgh - I hate the mc dreams. They are the sort when you wake up and they are so vivid in your mind. I have been dreaming a lot but I can't remember what they are!! :haha: Don't you hate that when you wake, remember a dream and then forget it instantly! 

Well - I am 5 weeks today ladies... :happydance:


----------



## Gemini85

Woop! go Struth! yeah i forget them usually! only remember because i woke up prodding my boobs! it hurt! lol x


----------



## dt1234565

Yay!

How did the Drs go? You got your digis yet?


----------



## struth

Drs was fine - she just took my blood and said to ring on Monday (?!!?!!). Hmmm... I think I will be ringing tomorrow afternoon! She said that the dr will look over the results and then book me in for a scan. Whether he will contact me to let me know how far he thinks I am or not I don't know. I might just get the scan appointment in the post. 

I'm pretty sure I'm 5 weeks - I was temping - my chart is below (O was a bit ambiguous but I think FF has it about right) so it will be interesting to see what my beta results are to see if they match up. Here's hoping for a scan within the next three weeks.


----------



## struth

Oh - and the post hadn't been before I left so I think tomorrow will be digi day!! 

Or... I might do one later. I don't know how brave I am... I might wait for tomorrow's FMU....


----------



## dt1234565

I want you to do one now! poas addict that i am!

I found this on week by week scans xx

https://www.baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html#week6


----------



## Gemini85

not sure if i mentioned it before, but my FMU is rubbish! lol, 3rd lot is usually the best! strongest so far seems to be at 5pm! very odd! 
my test free day yestrday was very hard! i even looked behind tyhe sink and toilet to try and spot a stray IC i didnt know about! haha! x


----------



## dt1234565

i've done that! i do have more tests though!!!


----------



## Gemini85

dt1234565 said:


> I want you to do one now! poas addict that i am!
> 
> I found this on week by week scans xx
> 
> https://www.baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html#week6

Great Link! xx


----------



## struth

I'm an addict too! I might do one when I get home then IF they have arrived. We'll see. I'm just a teeny bit scared to see 1-2 again. It really should be 2-3 at a minimum, possibily even 3+ (as I'm 5 weeks today) but when I did one on Sunday it was still 1-2. I don't know what I would do if it was STILL 1-2....


----------



## dt1234565

I think you will get your 2-3 at least. Digis are only based on average readings so its not 100% accurate.

You will be fine chick xxx


----------



## Gemini85

Thats the trouble Struth, i personally would rather know, im the sort that likes to prepare, and give me the chance to push for the NHS to step in and try to help! 
x


----------



## struth

I'm with you on that Laura - I am a 'like to know' girl.

Even though I have done loads of research on digi and know how crap they can be, it would still make me worry as it could be that the digi would say 1-2 and be right because my hcg isn't increasing. Blimey, I need to stop worrying about what the digi _might _say and just test as soon as possible :haha:


----------



## Gemini85

yeah, at least then you know what you are dealing with.
i only briefly saw 2-3 last month, then went back down, meant that i knew it was time to go to a and e saying i was spotting (i wasnt) just so they would do a scan, as soon as i was being proactive i felt better. i dont do waiting.... lol x


----------



## struth

Oh ladies - I have just been to the loo and am STILL spotting. I thought it might have stopped as nothing had reached my liner this morning yet. But I just wiped and there was a big (sorry - TMI alert) brown blob - kind of creamy CM but it was all brown. 

Why can't I have a straightforward pregnancy? I know the first 12 weeks are really worrying but it would be less so if I wasn't spotting all the time. Urghh...


----------



## Gemini85

What are the docs saying about it? x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi everyone!

Thank you for all the well wishes, hoping everything will be ok :hugs: PMA PMA!!! I'm feeling ok today, the pains aren't so bad and I keep just telling myself it's that damn cyst causing the pain and nothing else. If anything I'm just still a bit shell shocked after yesterday, I still can't believe that sonographer did that to me!!

Welcome to all the newbies! And congrats on your BFPs :)

Lilyfire, glad your mum was so happy :D

Loving all the stories about the sweet other halves reading pregnancy books :) Mine was the same first time around. In fact he was so excited he wrote a blog about becoming a daddy! If any of you are interested in having a read the link is here https://www.thenewdaddyblog.blogspot.com/

On the right hand side a bit further down the page, you can choose to view earlier posts. If you click on 2010 you can read the posts from when I was pregnant with Holly. He wrote all about my labour and birth in August too if you're interested in a male perspective in pregnancy and childbirth!

cricket, the stretching feeling is completely normal, it's just your ligaments stretching ready to accommodate your growing womb :)

As for the stomach sleeping, I used to be also but there comes a time when your bump gets too big that you can't physically do it anymore anyway, so don't worry! lol

I will be (hopefully) finding out the sex. I found out with Holly :pink: but she wouldn't play ball at the 20 week scan, so I got a private one at 22 weeks then ended up having a 4d scan at 28 weeks! Will do the same this time if this little one doesn't give us a peek at the 20 week scan. OH has a feeling it's team blue :blue: this time, but I think team pink :pink: again :) Either way I'd be over the moon!

Struth I did a Psychology course at uni a couple of year back, loved it! And Happy 5 weeks!!!

Thanks for the link dt1234565! Here is a pic of my 7.5 week scan with Holly :) At the 5.5 week they could only see the sac and no baby as it was too early. At the 7.5 we saw a little flicking heartbeat :) At my next scan I will be 6.5 weeks, so I'm really hoping to see a heartbeat.

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/313522_10150789767185473_743965472_20536403_5218134_n.jpg

Laura my FMU is also rubbish! Evening seems better randomly!

Aw struth, I'm sorry about the spotting. Are you getting your bloods/scan done already? (I know a few are) If not, then maybe go to the GP to put your mind at rest. Try not to worry though, lots of people spot at the beginning of pregnancy and the fact that it's brown is a good thing :hugs:

x


----------



## beckyb1486

hey all im dude june 3rd im currently 4 weeks 3 days would be lovely to share syptoms to try to stop the worrying xxx


----------



## struth

Laura Power said:


> What are the docs saying about it? x

Nothing. I told him that I was spotting and he just shrugged. He was rubbish. Do you think I should ring the EPAU for some reassurance? The thing is I know they can't do anything other than check my bloods. I guess they could do a second test (to follow up on today's). Oh - I just don't know if I am overreacting....


----------



## struth

Emzywemzy said:


> Aw struth, I'm sorry about the spotting. Are you getting your bloods/scan done already? (I know a few are) If not, then maybe go to the GP to put your mind at rest. Try not to worry though, lots of people spot at the beginning of pregnancy and the fact that it's brown is a good thing :hugs:
> 
> x

I had my bloods done today so they can date me for an early scan (because of the mc last month). I told the GP on Monday I was spotting and he was really dismissive. To be honest - he was awful, made me feel like I was bothering him or something. I think it is because I had rang the EPAU and told him what they had said to do. 

Not sure whether to ring the EPAU again...


----------



## Emzywemzy

I would chick, just to put your mind at rest x


----------



## struth

Okay - thanks Emzy! You gave me the courage to ring. I just spoke with them and a lovely lady said that I should go back to my GP and push for a scan. She said that is can be nothing (I know that) but it is best to have it checked out. I pointed out that this happened last time too and she said that if it continues for more than a few days then it is best to get it checked out. I told her that it has been since Sunday and she said that she would be happy to scan me given that. 

She said that they don't have any slots available until Monday now - and that the longer I leave going to see the dr, the longer the wait for the scan will be. I could probably get to see the dr later this afternoon (they do an emergency slot) and so could be booked in for next week.

The dilemma, however, is that if I go for a scan now they won't scan be at 7-8 weeks. I was hoping for a 7-8 week scan as the statistics are really good if you see a heartbeat at 8 weeks. If I went on Monday I would be 5w5d by my calculations. Urghh... I don't know what to do. Perhaps I should book in and then if the spotting stops I could cancel that one and go at 7-8 weeks instead?


----------



## emma1985

Morning all. My work have just cut my hours by half! looks like im getting more and more time at home! secretly pleased although will be hard on less money.


----------



## gigglesems

beckyb1486 said:


> hey all im dude june 3rd im currently 4 weeks 3 days would be lovely to share syptoms to try to stop the worrying xxx

Hey welcome - just joined this board myself...looks like we have the same due date :D

I had painful boobs on and off, indegestion with ever-so-slight nausea and REALLY nagging headaches. Oh also had spotting last week and cramps every now and then. And ABSOLUTE EXHAUSTION! I am so tired Im having nana naps most days.

Anyone else having headaches - they are really getting to me and I dont really like taking anything for them! :shrug:


----------



## struth

Yup - I have headaches. I read somewhere that it is the increase in progesterone. Not sure if that is true or not though. I just drink lots of water in case it is dehydration but that means that I'm always on the loo....!


----------



## gigglesems

struth said:


> Yup - I have headaches. I read somewhere that it is the increase in progesterone. Not sure if that is true or not though. I just drink lots of water in case it is dehydration but that means that I'm always on the loo....!

Thanks Struth - come to think about it it could be dehydration as I dont drink much but it could also be a little caffiene withdrawal too - stopped drinking litres of tea lol! x


----------



## Gemini85

Struth, could you afford private scan at 8 weeks? Mines costing 
£100 quid x


----------



## struth

That could be an option - were you thinking go now for the early scan and then pay for one later?


----------



## Gemini85

I don't have an option for early scan!! Paying for it to curb my anxiety, otherwise have to wait until 12 weeks!!!! X


----------



## gemgem77

Morning Ladies,

Struth if I was you I would do the early scan now and then pay for one later it will put your mind at rest.
I am feeling really tired and nauseous today and boobs are starting to feel a bit more sensitive! I like all these symptoms though as it makes me feel pregnant! 
Keep us posted Struth on what you decide to do x


----------



## Gemini85

No sickness for me yet! on another note, i remember a few days ago some of you saying you were getting clear watery CM? mines still white creamy, anyone else got this? keep getting a "wet" feeling today.... x


----------



## gemgem77

I had that yesterday, kept running to the loo to check!!!


----------



## Gemini85

Is yours still white gem? x


----------



## gemgem77

Yes, your not worrying are you?!! x


----------



## Lliena

Hey ladies can I join you here? Got my bfp on sat the day af was due and confirmed by a digi on mon so early days but I'm excited. Little bit about me I'm called Emma I'm 28 married and have 2 daughters already Fi who is 7 and Avalon who was born last year in Aug. So this bean will be my third :D looking forward to getting to know you all more! Oh my due date is 2nd June x


----------



## dt1234565

Struth, if you get any early scan at 5.5 weeks they will probably need to see you again anyway as the heartbeat my not be visable that early. I would definately go to the Doctors and try to arrange it to put my mind at rest if I were you.

Also my baby measured 9 weeks on my missed miscarriage so even an 8 week scan would not of made any difference to the baby being ok, perhaps they would of spotted something wrong, maybe with the heartbeat or something, but it wouldnt of made any difference.

EMZY: I LOVE your 7.5 week scan pic!!!!!!!!

EVERYBODY: I think we will all worry all the way along, I know you feel better after 12 weeks, but I look at the celebs who lose babies at 5 and 6 months gone and cannot imagine how dreadful that must be.

We need to learn to accept what will be will be and to try to ENJOY our pregnancies. Lets dwell on the good and not the bad xxx

On a lighter note, if anyone needs directions to anywhere, just ask me! My (.)(.)'s look like a road map today!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## mnjhowell

I went to the restroom multiple times yesterday because the increase in CM made me think I was bleeding!! No sickness but extremely tired and a slight headache. I don't know how I am going to handle a 12 hour shift on Friday without needing a nap LOL. My blood test came back with an HCG of 33 and my progesterone was 12.2 and OB said everything looked great. We will have a scan when we get back from Las Vegas!! I am so excited!!


----------



## Lilyfire

Hey ladies, quick question (I'm typing this on my way to work!) firstly: I'm still getting creamy and slightly 'globby' cm... is that ok? Second: I never had regular periods (between 28-56 days apart) and this was my first round of clomid, I'm 15 DPO today, when can I start to feel like I've made it past the AF mark??? Will catch up with you all properly on my lunch break! :-D


----------



## wantanerd

The bloating and gas have started already along with times of crazy heartburn. I am drinking my usual amount of 64ounces of water but I have to pee even more. I haven't been able to sleep a full night since I found out due to bloating and excitedness. 

But I welcome the symptoms as they make this whole thing more real to me. Bloodwork today and Friday and then I will start setting up the first ultrasound.


----------



## dt1234565

:thumbup:


----------



## Emzywemzy

dt is right, 12 weeks will come and go then we will all have something else to worry about! It'll be can't feel the baby moving, etc then! And it doesn't change after they're born- this is it girls, worry for the rest of our lives LOL! Dt is also right, try and enjoy your pregnancy as once you've had the baby and look back, it seems like it's flown by and you will REALLY miss being pregnant! I really did.

My CM is still creamy Laura and lots of it! Was the same last time all the way through, invested in a lot of pantyliners!

There are a lot of Emma's on this thread!!


----------



## Gemini85

Welcome Lliena! another Emma! we have lots! lol
Gem, just thought id check as was worried it should be clear like the others! x


----------



## Lilyfire

gemgem77 said:


> I had that yesterday, kept running to the loo to check!!!

Me too!!!


----------



## dt1234565

Lilyfire said:


> Hey ladies, quick question (I'm typing this on my way to work!) firstly: I'm still getting creamy and slightly 'globby' cm... is that ok? Second: I never had regular periods (between 28-56 days apart) and this was my first round of clomid, I'm 15 DPO today, when can I start to feel like I've made it past the AF mark??? Will catch up with you all properly on my lunch break! :-D

I think now!

Even if you have irregular cycles, most people ovulate 14 days before AF, so I reckon your there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats on the Clomid!!!

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Lily mine is globby as well, lol good way of describing it!


----------



## Gemini85

Lilyfire said:


> Hey ladies, quick question (I'm typing this on my way to work!) firstly: I'm still getting creamy and slightly 'globby' cm... is that ok? Second: I never had regular periods (between 28-56 days apart) and this was my first round of clomid, I'm 15 DPO today, when can I start to feel like I've made it past the AF mark??? Will catch up with you all properly on my lunch break! :-D

i believe 0 day to AF is always 14 days pretty much? so id say celebrate! :happydance:


----------



## gemgem77

Ahh I was only messing Laura! It worried me too, I was just going to message you to say TMI.... i just went to the toilet and there was a bit of white cm so from what Emzy says it is completely normal and we are all in the same boat. xx


----------



## Gemini85

lolololol oh well thats good! i cant post quick enough, as soon as i do, 4 more new posts are there! haha! can tell its lunch! :pizza:
Everyone enjoying the unseasonably warm day? x


----------



## dt1234565

Me too some of my answers are 3 posts away from the original!!!

Yes its BOILING!!!!!!!!!!!! We will all be feeling it in May 2012!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gemini85

EEEK! at least we get the best months at home! i love that my bday is in june, means i only ever have 6 months to wait until more presents between bday and xmas! LOL X


----------



## Greens25

KEslinger said:


> I'd love to join... got my BFP this evening!!! Due date according to online calculators, LMP and ovulation date is June 8, 2012!

CONGRATS and welcome! I only found out yesterday morning too!:happydance:


----------



## Greens25

omg I'm BOILING too! I am usually FREEZINg, even in July! Even my hands are sweating! 

Woke up this morning to even more sore boobs than yesterday......no enjoying that part!


----------



## emma1985

struth said:


> Yup - I have headaches. I read somewhere that it is the increase in progesterone. Not sure if that is true or not though. I just drink lots of water in case it is dehydration but that means that I'm always on the loo....!

I have the headaches too. ouch! drinking loos, and always running to the loo!


----------



## struth

dt1234565 said:


> Struth, if you get any early scan at 5.5 weeks they will probably need to see you again anyway as the heartbeat my not be visable that early. I would definately go to the Doctors and try to arrange it to put my mind at rest if I were you.
> 
> Also my baby measured 9 weeks on my missed miscarriage so even an 8 week scan would not of made any difference to the baby being ok, perhaps they would of spotted something wrong, maybe with the heartbeat or something, but it wouldnt of made any difference.
> 
> EMZY: I LOVE your 7.5 week scan pic!!!!!!!!
> 
> EVERYBODY: I think we will all worry all the way along, I know you feel better after 12 weeks, but I look at the celebs who lose babies at 5 and 6 months gone and cannot imagine how dreadful that must be.
> 
> We need to learn to accept what will be will be and to try to ENJOY our pregnancies. Lets dwell on the good and not the bad xxx
> 
> On a lighter note, if anyone needs directions to anywhere, just ask me! My (.)(.)'s look like a road map today!!!!!!!!!
> 
> xxx

Thanks hon - I have just rang and spoken to my GP. He has booked me in for a repeat blood test on Friday so I can see if my levels are increasing. If they are I will relax, if not they will scan me. I feel quite relieved just by having a plan of action.



Emzywemzy said:


> dt is right, 12 weeks will come and go then we will all have something else to worry about! It'll be can't feel the baby moving, etc then! And it doesn't change after they're born- this is it girls, worry for the rest of our lives LOL! Dt is also right, try and enjoy your pregnancy as once you've had the baby and look back, it seems like it's flown by and you will REALLY miss being pregnant! I really did.
> 
> My CM is still creamy Laura and lots of it! Was the same last time all the way through, invested in a lot of pantyliners!
> 
> There are a lot of Emma's on this thread!!

You are completely right - there is always something to worry about. If I wasn't spotting though I don't think I would be half as worried as I am. It just feels a bit like groundhog day at the moment as it is all so similar to my last pregnancy. Still - I am having the bloods done so I hope that gives me some reassurance. 



Laura Power said:


> EEEK! at least we get the best months at home! i love that my bday is in june, means i only ever have 6 months to wait until more presents between bday and xmas! LOL X

My birthday is in June too and I love it - usually good weather and nicely spaced with Xmas - perfect!


----------



## jelly tots

Just got back from the doctors, now have to wait for the midwife to send me a letter at around 8/9 weeks for my booking in appointment.
So now just to sit back and relax and try not to worry until then.
She dated me as due 2nd June so 5 days earlier than what internet calculator says, but at least its 5 days less to wait :D


----------



## Lliena

I'm due 2nd june too :) or 31st may if I go by fertility friend but my babies always come late so I know it'l be June whatever happens. My birthday is June too lots of us with similar names and bdays in here :D


----------



## dt1234565

Laura Power said:


> EEEK! at least we get the best months at home! i love that my bday is in june, means i only ever have 6 months to wait until more presents between bday and xmas! LOL X

Both my boys are June Birthdays, the 14th and 16th, looks like i'll be having another party to organise too!

My Daughter is December, Summer birthdays are much better! We had to call her party off last year cause of the snow!

xx


----------



## dt1234565

struth said:


> dt1234565 said:
> 
> 
> Struth, if you get any early scan at 5.5 weeks they will probably need to see you again anyway as the heartbeat my not be visable that early. I would definately go to the Doctors and try to arrange it to put my mind at rest if I were you.
> 
> Also my baby measured 9 weeks on my missed miscarriage so even an 8 week scan would not of made any difference to the baby being ok, perhaps they would of spotted something wrong, maybe with the heartbeat or something, but it wouldnt of made any difference.
> 
> Thanks hon - I have just rang and spoken to my GP. He has booked me in for a repeat blood test on Friday so I can see if my levels are increasing. If they are I will relax, if not they will scan me. I feel quite relieved just by having a plan of action.Click to expand...

I totally understand honey, you need to know whats going on :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Gemini85

Ok ladies, TTC HELP AND ADVICE NEEDED! 
Just got call from the docs (after asking 3times) to tell me the first beta result. She started off telling me that "not to worry too much with just one, as the second will be needed to confirm they were going down" so after me advising her on her job by telling her I'm pregnant AGAIN, not just waiting for hcg to go back to 0, she then started banging on about how she doesn't agree with quantative hcg level tests to prove everything's ok, she believes "what will be, will be" (so glad I'm moving soon and can move surgeries) 
So, I had my MC bleed 25th august and it lasted 3days. Four days before bleeding started, beta hcg was 60 ish at A&E. 
Took hpt after bleed stopped and it was negative. From this point on I did an OPK (digital ones) every day up until afternoon of sat 10th sept when I got a smiley face. This led to me assuming I conceived on the Sunday 11th sept. Based on my usual 31 day cycle, AF WOULD have been due sat 24th sept (14DPO) got my BFP on Monday 19th sept (9DPO) first beta was taken yesterday, 17DPO, and the beta was 1618!!!! WTH?!? advice? Anyone? Pleeeease? That seems TOO high! Xxxx


----------



## struth

I wouldn't worry honey - best to see it alongside the repeat one. This resources is helpful though - https://www.betabase.info/ It shows that the median for 16dpo (which I think you were yesterday at the 12th would be 1dpo if the 11th was O day) is 208 but it can range from 4 to 9000. You are well within this range so it could just be that your hcg increases quickly. 

I'm having the opposite problem. Just did another digi at 5 weeks and still getting 1-2 :cry:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Really don't worry about the digis hun, I remember first time around reading lots of posts in 1st tri of people worried as they were only getting 1-2 weeks on a digi but they were much further on. They are not an exact thing and far from perfect x


----------



## Gemini85

:( when are your bloods being taken? That resource is clever, shows that you could well have no reason to worry as well! Crazy how people can differ!? X


----------



## struth

I had my first bloods taken this morning and have begged the dr today to do some second ones on Friday. So....I should know more by Monday. 

You are right though ladies - I have read sooooo many posts from ladies who are worried through using them. I am being silly even beginning to worry about the result. I will patiently (!) wait for my blood results and hope that all is ok.

I promise that I will stop going on and on once I have my blood results!


----------



## dt1234565

Ladies the variations in HCG are HUGE!!! Please dont worry xxx



Weeks of pregnancy 
after last menstrual period Days after conception Approx hCG levels single baby
pregnancy (mIU/ml)
Week 3 7 0 to 5
Week 4 14 (next period due) 5 to 430
Week 5 21 180 to 7400
Week 6 28 1,100 to 56,500
Weeks 7 to 8 35 to 42 7,600 to 230,000
Weeks 9 to 12 49 to 70 25,300 to 290,000
Weeks 13 to 16 77 to 100 14,000 to 243,000
Weeks 17 to 24 4,000 to 165,000
Weeks 25 to birth of baby 3,200 to 90,000
4 to 6 weeks after birth Less than 5


----------



## dt1234565

Sorry that chart was crap!

This may help better and is weeks after conception, NOT weeks pregnant so show how wrong a digi can be:

Weeks after conception and hCG levels:
0-1 week: 0-50 IU/L
1-2 weeks: 40 - 300
3-4 weeks: 500 - 6,000
1-2 months: 5,000 - 200,000
2-3 months: 10,000 - 100,000
2nd trimester: 3,000 - 50,000
3rd trimester: 1,000 - 50,000


----------



## dt1234565

struth said:


> I had my first bloods taken this morning and have begged the dr today to do some second ones on Friday. So....I should know more by Monday.
> 
> You are right though ladies - I have read sooooo many posts from ladies who are worried through using them. I am being silly even beginning to worry about the result. I will patiently (!) wait for my blood results and hope that all is ok.
> 
> I promise that I will stop going on and on once I have my blood results!

DONT stop going on as you put it and you are NOT being silly :hugs: we all want to see that digi progression and I would want to know more in your position too xxx


----------



## dt1234565

As you can see, there is great variation in hCG levels. It isn't the absolute value that matters in these results, but the change in values. In a viable embryo, doubling generally takes place every 36 hours.


----------



## struth

dt1234565 said:


> As you can see, there is great variation in hCG levels. It isn't the absolute value that matters in these results, but the change in values. In a viable embryo, doubling generally takes place every 36 hours.

Exactly - I'm going to stop worrying about the digis :dohh: and will look forward to the results of my blood test :happydance:


----------



## cricket in VA

You all are totally right that although numbers are an indicator, they are really only useful when compared one day to another. The differences in all of our bodies is too vast!

Right now I'm just super jealous that you all know your numbers! I have my first appt on October 12th, and until then I'm just waiting and watching each wipe. Since I've only had one m/c and it was super early I guess I just have to wait...but at least they are seeing me at 6 weeks, so I can't really complain ;)


----------



## struth

We'll get each other there...! I'm sure when we all get to 12 weeks we will look back at our early posts and think about how silly we were! 

We're pregnant ladies!!! Sometimes with all the obsessing and worrying I lose perspective as to what it is I'm worrying about - I have to tell myself that I'm pregnant and have a baby growing inside me! Has it sunk in yet?


----------



## cricket in VA

Hasn't sunk in for me! Well, it has, but I'm still kind of nervous and am scared to commit fully to the idea in case something happens. Although with my bloat, I did commit to 3 new shirts! They were in the maternity section, but super cute and I can wear them now even without attracting attention - they'll be nice for the "fourth trimester" too! Kind of exciting looking at the maternity clothes and imagining a bump!


----------



## jelly tots

im super super excited, just spent most of the evening joining every mother and baby club going, hubster is not going to be impressed at the amount of mail we will be receiving in the next 4 weeks oopps!!!!

everything will be fine girls, im sure of it. i dont know my hgc numbers or anything and happy that it just registered on a digi at all and feeling all of these little cramps etc after all the heartache the last few months.
keep positive girls!!!


----------



## Gemini85

lol, i got caught on the mothercare website looking at travel systems last night, OH looked close to a pulmonary....however that couldve been the prices.... x


----------



## usamom

Question for you ladies.. After all this worry and heartache about "getting" pregnant- we're finally here.. Now- when are you planning to share your news with folks (not counting immediate family like spouses, siblings and parents)??


----------



## jelly tots

we are telling hubsters parents this weekend, i dont speak to my family anymore after they refused to show up to my wedding. plan to send a scan pic to my grandparents when i know everything is okay


----------



## Gemini85

you mean friends etc not family? close family know, but holding out till 12 weeks for the rest of the world. lol. JUST to be safe :) x


----------



## jelly tots

sorry misread it, on 4 different web pages at the moment lol.
i plan to tell my close girlfriends in a few weeks, they will be able to tell easily anyways as i will be 'driving' etc which isnt normally like me.
keeping it away from work and facebook and all other friends until the scan date


----------



## JennyJelly

Hi Can I join? I'm due on the 1st June, got my bfp last Thursday. I see you've all been to the doctors - I haven't even phoned them yet!!!


----------



## JennyJelly

Also, stupid question - how do you get one of that little things that say how far gone you as a signature? I don't know how to put it on my profile...


----------



## cricket in VA

I'm probably going to tell my mom soon. DH wants to wait until 12 weeks to tell anyone. I told him that wasn't going to happen! I did actually already tell one of my besties who has an incompetent cervix and lost her DD at 5 or 6 mos, and then had two super complicated pregnancies after to ask how she stayed calm and relaxed while pregnant given her medical history. (She said she had a positive mantra she repeated every time she felt the panic coming and it calmed her down. Also CDs each night with pregnancy music - I think like Struth's). The best news is that we'll be 12 weeks by Thanksgiving holiday, so I won't have to come up with some random reason I'm not drinking! Already went through that last weekend with DH's cousins...pretended I ate some bad sushi and wasn't up for it, but pretty sure that only works once! Probably will tell family by 6-8 weeks, and three best friends around then too, but for the average Joe, 12 weeks. This is all assuming my bloatation device doesn't give it all away before then! My pants don't fit. 

On another note...I had m/s the first couple days after I got the BFP, but feeling OK since then (which makes me nervous). Bbs are still HUGE and sore, tummy bloated, and getting dizzy spells. It's Ok to not have all the symptoms all the time, right? Things are still going OK? I'm super sensitive to hormones - I used to get nauseated to the point of getting sick if I took my BC pills within 12 hours of each other. Hoping I'm not experiencing a slow down of hormone production since I'm not getting m/s as much!


----------



## Gemini85

Hi Jennyjelly! i just click on someones, should then take you to the place you make them (tickers they are called) then you copy and paste the code you get at the end into your "edit my signature" under user control panel... x


----------



## cricket in VA

JennyJelly said:


> Also, stupid question - how do you get one of that little things that say how far gone you as a signature? I don't know how to put it on my profile...

Go to whatever website you want a ticker from (click on one you like to see where it's from), and then create a ticker on that website. It will give you code - use the option that is for websites that don't allow HTML. Put at the beginning, then paste the code, then at the end. Once you've saved it you can delete the so they don't show up. That's how I did it - might be an easier way though!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi Jennyjelly!

Nice to see you over here! Find someones ticker that you like, click on it and it'll take you to the site to make your own. It'll give you a code, copy it. Then click on your profile, click customize profile then edit signature and paste your ticker code in there and press save x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oops didn't see everyone else's replies!!


----------



## JennyJelly

Haha, thanks for all the help lasses! I think I've got it up and running now! I'm so crap at computers...


----------



## usamom

Thanks, ladies! You're all so much better than me at keeping this quiet.. I told my mom, sister, and a few friends who know I was TTC (I'm a single person who went through the IUI stuff alone). But it's soooooo hard to keep it quiet! I just want to tell the world! As soon as we get a heartbeat at a scan- I will probably tell more people. Holding off at work for as long as I possibly can...


----------



## cricket in VA

I am SO excited. Just remembered I have a pair of pants in a larger size that will be more comfortable for work! It's the little things...


----------



## jelly tots

if you are in the uk, you can get a free polar bear if you register on aptamil webiste and you can get a free cow on the cow & gate site if you register.
if you register on the asda baby club you get a free beginner pack of nappies and wipes etc


----------



## struth

Congrats and welcome Jennyjelly! 

As for telling people - we are going to hold out as long as possible. We haven't told anyone yet and won't until we know that everything is okay. So I guess we might tell close friends and my sister at 9 weeks or so but will not even tell parents until 12 weeks (they are worriers and it ends up that I have to look after their worry so best to wait until things are more or less certain!).


----------



## Emzywemzy

We got the cow and polar bear last time. They actually started off a small animal collection in Hollys cot, she now has about 10 small animals that she plays with when she wakes up in the morning!


----------



## struth

Cute.... !


----------



## struth

Do any of you think that you are feeling nauseous but then wonder if you are imagining it? :haha:


----------



## Emzywemzy

As for telling people, I've told mum and sister and 3.close friends. May tell s few more friends we see s lot if we get to see a heartbeat at the next scan. Everyone else can wait til we know everythings ok at 12 week scan x


----------



## Emzywemzy

ssorry about the crapness of my posts, I'm on my phone!

And yes I do feel sick and then think I'm making it up! I'm actually stressing as I don't feel very sick and I really did last preg. but I have to keep reminding myself that I wasn't feeling sick til 6 weeks!!


----------



## Lilyfire

cricket in VA said:


> I'm probably going to tell my mom soon. DH wants to wait until 12 weeks to tell anyone. I told him that wasn't going to happen! I did actually already tell one of my besties who has an incompetent cervix and lost her DD at 5 or 6 mos, and then had two super complicated pregnancies after to ask how she stayed calm and relaxed while pregnant given her medical history. (She said she had a positive mantra she repeated every time she felt the panic coming and it calmed her down. Also CDs each night with pregnancy music - I think like Struth's). The best news is that we'll be 12 weeks by Thanksgiving holiday, so I won't have to come up with some random reason I'm not drinking! Already went through that last weekend with DH's cousins...pretended I ate some bad sushi and wasn't up for it, but pretty sure that only works once! Probably will tell family by 6-8 weeks, and three best friends around then too, but for the average Joe, 12 weeks. This is all assuming my bloatation device doesn't give it all away before then! My pants don't fit.
> 
> On another note...I had m/s the first couple days after I got the BFP, but feeling OK since then (which makes me nervous). Bbs are still HUGE and sore, tummy bloated, and getting dizzy spells. It's Ok to not have all the symptoms all the time, right? Things are still going OK? I'm super sensitive to hormones - I used to get nauseated to the point of getting sick if I took my BC pills within 12 hours of each other. Hoping I'm not experiencing a slow down of hormone production since I'm not getting m/s as much!


My mum knows, we are telling hubby's parents at the weekend, then I'm waiting until the scan to tell close friends then 12 weeks for everyone else. My birthday falls on Thanksgiving this year so the 12 week mark will be an amazing present 
I'm feeling fewer symptoms today, although one of those is the crampiness, so I'm hoping that's ok? I'm an VERY tired tho, just got home from work and I'm already in my pyjamas!!! I've looked it up and it seems normal for symptoms to come and go. I WAS going to get yet another FRER to check the lines, then I told myself to stop being crazy, everything is fine!
And yeah, I'm getting a bloat too- luckily I'm a dress girl so it's easier to hide!


----------



## Lilyfire

struth said:


> Do any of you think that you are feeling nauseous but then wonder if you are imagining it? :haha:

Oh my goodness, yes! I keep wondering if I'm giving myself symptoms psychosomatically sometimes!!


----------



## Lilyfire

PS- sorry, I know this has been asked before but I can't find it (this is already a monster of a thread!) but how to I get a 'June Bugs' image?? Thanks


----------



## struth

Insert this: https://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n519/xamour3/JuneBugs.jpg[/IMG into your signature but add a ] at the end of it so it ends IMG]


----------



## jelly tots

there is a link for the image a few pages back, thats where i got it from and copied the code into my signature.

ive started to feel a bit nauseous the last few days, boobs are starting to hurt now and had the weird crampy feeling for the last week or so. sometimes i think its in my head but you can get it from anytime really from what ive seen.


----------



## cricket in VA

Lilyfire said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you think that you are feeling nauseous but then wonder if you are imagining it? :haha:
> 
> Oh my goodness, yes! I keep wondering if I'm giving myself symptoms psychosomatically sometimes!!Click to expand...

Me too! Especially the nausea - the doctor last time told me it would be a good sign if I felt sick, so I think I desperately wanted/want to feel sick all the time! The last few days of feeling OK are making me nervous...


----------



## Lilyfire

cricket in VA said:


> Lilyfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you think that you are feeling nauseous but then wonder if you are imagining it? :haha:
> 
> Oh my goodness, yes! I keep wondering if I'm giving myself symptoms psychosomatically sometimes!!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! Especially the nausea - the doctor last time told me it would be a good sign if I felt sick, so I think I desperately wanted/want to feel sick all the time! The last few days of feeling OK are making me nervous...Click to expand...

I felt ok today, just VERY tired. I'm getting nervous now too.... although I'm in bed I'm actually thinking of getting up again to go get some FRERs. Am I crazy?


----------



## cricket in VA

Lilyfire said:


> cricket in VA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilyfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you think that you are feeling nauseous but then wonder if you are imagining it? :haha:
> 
> Oh my goodness, yes! I keep wondering if I'm giving myself symptoms psychosomatically sometimes!!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! Especially the nausea - the doctor last time told me it would be a good sign if I felt sick, so I think I desperately wanted/want to feel sick all the time! The last few days of feeling OK are making me nervous...Click to expand...
> 
> I felt ok today, just VERY tired. I'm getting nervous now too.... although I'm in bed I'm actually thinking of getting up again to go get some FRERs. Am I crazy?Click to expand...


A little bit ;) But no more than the rest of us!! I'm sure we're all still pregnant...it's just scary.


----------



## cricket in VA

P.S. If you test, go with an IC...save yourself some money. I think the FRERs will be good for the next baby in a few years! (or do they expire? in that case...test away!)


----------



## cricket in VA

P.P.S. Spoke too soon about symptoms going away. Having hot flashes and just had a meltdown because the printer wouldn't work and I just want to go to bed.


----------



## Lilyfire

cricket in VA said:


> Lilyfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cricket in VA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilyfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you think that you are feeling nauseous but then wonder if you are imagining it? :haha:
> 
> Oh my goodness, yes! I keep wondering if I'm giving myself symptoms psychosomatically sometimes!!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! Especially the nausea - the doctor last time told me it would be a good sign if I felt sick, so I think I desperately wanted/want to feel sick all the time! The last few days of feeling OK are making me nervous...Click to expand...
> 
> I felt ok today, just VERY tired. I'm getting nervous now too.... although I'm in bed I'm actually thinking of getting up again to go get some FRERs. Am I crazy?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A little bit ;) But no more than the rest of us!! I'm sure we're all still pregnant...it's just scary.Click to expand...

OK, so I got FRERs but not used one. I did some research and found TONS of threads about pregnancy symptoms coming and going, and guess what? ITS ALL COMPLETELY NORMAL! Like I said, I got pages of this stuff. I feel better now. I *might* POAS if I get too worried or want reassurance or something, but for now the FRERs have been put away. Let's all relax and be happy now! (I'm talking more to myself here!)


----------



## Lilyfire

cricket in VA said:


> P.P.S. Spoke too soon about symptoms going away. Having hot flashes and just had a meltdown because the printer wouldn't work and I just want to go to bed.

Hehe, Im glad (and I mean that in the nicest way!!) I felt a little sick on my way back from the shop and DH has just reminded me that when he came home at 6pm I was in bed... that's NOT normal for me, I'm usually a night owl. So yeah, I think we ha e established that this is all perfectly ok! :thumbup:


----------



## wantanerd

I had more bloodwork today and my hcg levels doubled! Another round of bloodwork Friday and then I can find out when the ultrasound will be


----------



## hakunamatata

Hello everyone! Due June 10 apparently.

Congrats to everyone!!


----------



## hakunamatata

struth said:


> Do any of you think that you are feeling nauseous but then wonder if you are imagining it? :haha:

I puked the other day! Seemed a tad early but then i got my BFP!


----------



## hakunamatata

wantanerd said:


> I had more bloodwork today and my hcg levels doubled! Another round of bloodwork Friday and then I can find out when the ultrasound will be

Yay for doubled hcg levels, sounds very promising!!


----------



## gigglesems

Lilyfire said:


> OK, so I got FRERs but not used one. I did some research and found TONS of threads about pregnancy symptoms coming and going, and guess what? ITS ALL COMPLETELY NORMAL! Like I said, I got pages of this stuff. I feel better now. I *might* POAS if I get too worried or want reassurance or something, but for now the FRERs have been put away. Let's all relax and be happy now! (I'm talking more to myself here!)

I am so pleased you did research that - my boobs havent been hurting half as much today as they have been! With my first two they didnt hurt at all and although they are only young, I cant for the life of me remember whether I felt symptoms everyday lol :wacko:

I have 4 ICs left in the bathroom and that will be my lot, gonna do one each Friday just to 'check' but being a full-time student and losing my part-time job, I cant justify anymore $!!! :nope:



wantanerd said:


> I had more bloodwork today and my hcg levels doubled! Another round of bloodwork Friday and then I can find out when the ultrasound will be

Thats great news - I know when I saw my numbers doubling it started to ease my mind a little x


Anyone else in Australia? I am originally from England but emigrated here a few years ago!


----------



## Gemini85

I just did a FRER....oooops. Lol but line still much much darker than the control line. Feel like I may have had a jump in levels overnight, feeling a little sick this morning! Also getting a pulling sensation near left ovary, but nothing major. We have speed bumps through my village, I have officially got to the point where I have to hold the girls down as I go over the bumps! Haha! Going docs at 9.50 for second blood draw, can't WAIT til I see what they are doing levels wise! X


----------



## gemgem77

Ahh Laura that's great news! Keep us posted on your levels :flower:
I have been doing an ic daily and that is getting nice and dark too! I bought about 50 the week before I found out :dohh:


----------



## jelly tots

i did the same with ic's last week thinking it wouldnt be my month, although at the moment i have been doing 2/3 a day to watch them get darker so thats getting rid of them, its such a lovely feeling watching it.

got the coach from the camp in the village to work this morning and can totally appreciate the whole speed bump issue, ouch! is not the word.

so pleased your tests are getting darker laura, told you all would be fine chickadee :)

hiya there hakunamatata, congrats!!


----------



## Gemini85

Lolol I think we must be control freaks! Gives me a sense of control over something I suppose!!! Lol how're you feeling today? X


----------



## emma1985

gigglesems said:


> Lilyfire said:
> 
> 
> OK, so I got FRERs but not used one. I did some research and found TONS of threads about pregnancy symptoms coming and going, and guess what? ITS ALL COMPLETELY NORMAL! Like I said, I got pages of this stuff. I feel better now. I *might* POAS if I get too worried or want reassurance or something, but for now the FRERs have been put away. Let's all relax and be happy now! (I'm talking more to myself here!)
> 
> I am so pleased you did research that - my boobs havent been hurting half as much today as they have been! With my first two they didnt hurt at all and although they are only young, I cant for the life of me remember whether I felt symptoms everyday lol :wacko:
> 
> I have 4 ICs left in the bathroom and that will be my lot, gonna do one each Friday just to 'check' but being a full-time student and losing my part-time job, I cant justify anymore $!!! :nope:
> 
> 
> 
> wantanerd said:
> 
> 
> I had more bloodwork today and my hcg levels doubled! Another round of bloodwork Friday and then I can find out when the ultrasound will beClick to expand...
> 
> Thats great news - I know when I saw my numbers doubling it started to ease my mind a little x
> 
> 
> Anyone else in Australia? I am originally from England but emigrated here a few years ago!Click to expand...


My boobs are also less sore today but I feel more sick!
Going for more bloods on Monday to see if I can have an early scan sometime next week. It does put your mind at ease when you get good results doesnt it! 

I wish I was in Australia, i hate cold weather, dreading winter!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Morning girls!

I keep freaking out as my symptoms come and go, but it is completely normal and I KNOW that lol I remember last time I'd have a day of symptoms then 2 days of nothing. I remember my doctor saying it's because your body gets used to the hormones quickly, then they increase. 

All the same, I am still worrying!! I have my 2nd lot of bloods this afternoon. I really really hope they have doubled, I'm so scared. I wonder how long it'll take before the results come back?


----------



## gemgem77

Emzy your bloods will be fine :hugs: I would hope they would get you the results asap or at least before the weekend x


----------



## Gemini85

I've literally just been drained of some more, will be back torrow before 6pm! 
I was wondering if anyone here was a smoker? I'm having a very hard time resisting the evil things, docs said they won't give me any cessation aids like patches cos I'm pregnant. Surely they can't be as bad as cigarettes themselves?! X


----------



## Emzywemzy

I gave up smoking when I found out I was pregnant with Holly. You know what I did to help? I looked up statistics of problems related to smoking whilst pregnant, so like you are so many % more likely to miscarry/have a stillbirth and wrote them on post it notes and stuck them all over my house. That really, really helped and made me not want to smoke!

Good luck for your results Laura. I bet they keep me waiting over the weekend. In fact, if I remember correctly they did that last time. Told me to ring 5pm Friday and when I rang the department had gone home and the other team didn't have access to my results! Grr


----------



## emma1985

Emzywemzy said:


> Morning girls!
> 
> I keep freaking out as my symptoms come and go, but it is completely normal and I KNOW that lol I remember last time I'd have a day of symptoms then 2 days of nothing. I remember my doctor saying it's because your body gets used to the hormones quickly, then they increase.
> 
> All the same, I am still worrying!! I have my 2nd lot of bloods this afternoon. I really really hope they have doubled, I'm so scared. I wonder how long it'll take before the results come back?

My bloods come back the next day, so I hope you get yours tomorrow.
My sickness is loads more today, boobs not as bad, but im sure your right and our bodies are just getting used to all the different hormones.

Last night I had loads of energy, this morning im shattered again.

Been to loo for first time in days (TMI) so dont feel as bloated now, I cannot wait to get my bump! x


----------



## emma1985

Emzywemzy said:


> I gave up smoking when I found out I was pregnant with Holly. You know what I did to help? I looked up statistics of problems related to smoking whilst pregnant, so like you are so many % more likely to miscarry/have a stillbirth and wrote them on post it notes and stuck them all over my house. That really, really helped and made me not want to smoke!
> 
> Good luck for your results Laura. I bet they keep me waiting over the weekend. In fact, if I remember correctly they did that last time. Told me to ring 5pm Friday and when I rang the department had gone home and the other team didn't have access to my results! Grr

and Em, you will be fine! Im sure xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aw Emma I loved my bump and can't wait to get another!! I didn't get a noticable bump til about 20 weeks with Holly. Here is my first bump picture at 21 weeks:

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/23987_10150187422975473_743965472_12141260_7991561_n.jpg

And here is me at 37 weeks. I had her 1 week after this photo was taken!

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/40341_10150258579320473_743965472_14095228_4331124_n.jpg


----------



## Gemini85

AWWW YOU LOOK AMAZING! I WANT MINE NOWWWWW! lolololol. thanks for the advice, any idea whewre you found those smoking statistics? x


----------



## gemgem77

You do look amazing. I want mine Noooooow too!!! lol Laura i really feel for you giving up smoking. Were you smoking a lot before you got pregnant?


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thank you! I want mine now too! Lol 

I can't remember, I think I just Googled it and found a site full of them. The one that got me was that you're 50% more likely to have a stillborn if you smoke. Wow that's a lot!


----------



## Gemini85

about 15 a day Gem...and 50%!!!! my goodness! thats horrific! x


----------



## Lilyfire

OK, so I caved and wanted to check on things- I did a FRER and the test line dwarfed the control line in colour! Yup, I'm still very much pregnant! Now I can really tell myself to calm down, the symptoms will come and go, everything's fine. Enjoy it! 
Emma- aaaah, I want a bump now too!


----------



## Gemini85

HOORAY!!! thats great news! well done you! NO MORE! lol, mind you, i did one this morning. lol, but only cos it was there! nice and dark, very pale control line! :)


----------



## cricket in VA

So cute, Emzy!! I feel like I already have my bump! It goes down a bit overnight, but after breakfast it's back in action. I've heard the first weeks are like PMS on steroids, and I always bloat, so I guess I'm not shocked. It'll be nice when i can straight up wear maternity clothes though and not try to hide my gut!

Laura - you can do it! I gave up caffeine after my m/c, which was not easy (although probably easier) - took me 3.5 weeks to even feel moderately normal! But I was so nervous that might have played a role it made it worthwhile. Just think about your baby every time you get a craving and go from there. One craving to the next. Good luck!!


----------



## emma1985

cricket in VA said:


> So cute, Emzy!! I feel like I already have my bump! It goes down a bit overnight, but after breakfast it's back in action. I've heard the first weeks are like PMS on steroids, and I always bloat, so I guess I'm not shocked. It'll be nice when i can straight up wear maternity clothes though and not try to hide my gut!
> 
> Laura - you can do it! I gave up caffeine after my m/c, which was not easy (although probably easier) - took me 3.5 weeks to even feel moderately normal! But I was so nervous that might have played a role it made it worthwhile. Just think about your baby every time you get a craving and go from there. One craving to the next. Good luck!!

I have given up caffine too! was hard to start with but easy and healthy now, Im drinking loads of cordial and juice.

You can do it Laura. x


----------



## emma1985

Emzy - Your daughter looks soooo much like you! xx


----------



## gemgem77

I've given up caffeine too, don't actually miss it at all!! 
God your doing well then Laura if you've gone cold turkey. Did the midwife tell you to just stop? x


----------



## Gemini85

yeah, said i couldnt use anything! im not doing perfectly, im struggling majorly in the mornings, evenings not so much, to be honest, ill welcome morning sickness to hopefully put a stop entirely. i hate that my body and my mind wont work together for the same thing. Cravings to me are a weakness. i hate it! OH has always hated me smoking, people that dont understand the physical effects just say "you just dont do it, easy as" but im sat here with the shakes, stuffing my face to try and stop thinking about it!!! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Laura its awful but you are doing so so well. In a couple of weeks, you won't even think about it anymore x


----------



## usamom

It's so reassuring to see you ladies posting that your symptoms come and go! My IC still are not registering anything for me- I'm convinced that they are worthless! The FRER still shows a good line for me- and it's super early for me still (AF wasn't due until tomorrow or Saturday). Still- it's hard when you wake up feeling nauseated and all one day- then the next- you totally don't feel pregnant..


----------



## struth

Afternoon ladies - how are we all?

I have had more nausea today - not proper nausea though, kind of that feeling in the mouth that you might salivate soon and then bring up your breakfast!!! Do you know what I mean? Just delicate I guess. I hope that is a good sign. 

My boobs aren't really sore tbh. Last time they were and when they stopped being sore I knew I had to worry! I wish they were sore now - I think it would reassure me!


----------



## emma1985

Struth

your now an apple seed, I will catch you up soon, excited about being an appleseed. Am i sad? the lack of caffine and sleep is getting to me.

Emma


----------



## emma1985

Laura Power said:


> yeah, said i couldnt use anything! im not doing perfectly, im struggling majorly in the mornings, evenings not so much, to be honest, ill welcome morning sickness to hopefully put a stop entirely. i hate that my body and my mind wont work together for the same thing. Cravings to me are a weakness. i hate it! OH has always hated me smoking, people that dont understand the physical effects just say "you just dont do it, easy as" but im sat here with the shakes, stuffing my face to try and stop thinking about it!!! x

Hugs x


----------



## struth

emma1985 said:


> Struth
> 
> your now an apple seed, I will catch you up soon, excited about being an appleseed. Am i sad? the lack of caffine and sleep is getting to me.
> 
> Emma

Not sad at all honey! I always want to be the next fruit/veg along!!! Bring on the blueberry (I think that is next, not sure...!).


----------



## struth

Ah - no it is a sweetpea!


----------



## Gemini85

lol, you sound like a bunch of nutters with your seed/fruit measuring HAHA! gave me a good old laugh that run of comments!!! Struth, i felt like that this morning, what i like to refer to as "wet mouth" lol. HAPPY 5 WEEKS TO MEEEEE!x


----------



## Mrs.Craig

Emzywemzy said:


> I gave up smoking when I found out I was pregnant with Holly. You know what I did to help? I looked up statistics of problems related to smoking whilst pregnant, so like you are so many % more likely to miscarry/have a stillbirth and wrote them on post it notes and stuck them all over my house. That really, really helped and made me not want to smoke!

Ahh! i quit smoking on Sunday when i found out. this is my first! I am so proud of you! and myself. i know how hard it must have been for you. its not to bad now but my husband is having a hard time. :(


----------



## struth

GL to the ladies that have quite smoking - that is an amazing thing to do for your baby. I know how hard it is as I used to smoke but gave up some years ago. You can do it - did you see the programme that follows people who smoke, eat rubbish and drink through pregnancy and try to get them to change. Can't remember what it is called? Anyway, on there they talk about how each time you have a cigarette it is like someone has gotten hold of the cord from the placenta and squeezed it so that baby cannot get enough oxygen. Perhaps if you think of that it will help when you are craving?

:hugs:


----------



## gemgem77

I think it's great you have given up too, great willpower. And it's like Emzy said in a few weeks you won't even think about it.
I want to move up to the next thing on the fruits list lol I want to be an appleseed lol


----------



## gemgem77

Struth how is the spotting now? x


----------



## Gemini85

i need to get me a fruit ticker... feel all left out.... lol x


----------



## gemgem77

Do it do it lol lol x


----------



## Gemini85

ta daaaaaa! :) im in team appleseed! woop! x


----------



## gemgem77

I wanna be an appleseed lol x


----------



## struth

gemgem77 said:


> Struth how is the spotting now? x

Stil there :cry: I honestly thought that I was properly bleeding earlier but went to the loo and I'm still just spotting. I have a heavy feeling in my belly today - kind of like the day before AF comes - and then I felt 'some movement' down below and honestly thought I was bleeding. Just waiting for my bloods tomorrow. :coffee:



Laura Power said:


> i need to get me a fruit ticker... feel all left out.... lol x

Ooh - get one. Then we can see how far along you are as well as how far you have to go!

Ladies - do you think I should ring to see if I can get my blood results. I know they don't tell me much on their own. I don't know whether it will make me worry more or not :wacko:


----------



## struth

Laura Power said:


> ta daaaaaa! :) im in team appleseed! woop! x

that's better!


----------



## struth

Not long to go gemgem!


----------



## Gemini85

im loviing the attention to detail in the arrangement of yours Struth! how on earth you managed that i dont know! x


----------



## struth

Sad, aren't I?!


----------



## struth

Hmmm.... just plucked up the courage to ring to see if I blood results are back and the answerphone says that the surgery is shut? Odd. It is supposed to be open until 6pm!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Had my blood test, should have result by 7pm. Fingers crossed! Levels at 4wk 4days were 862... is that good? X


----------



## jelly tots

struth, lines could just be shut for staff training, my drs do that every wednesday afternoon although appointments still go ahead.

lol loving all the fruit talk, i became an apple seed today, even had to text hubster to let him know :)

how on earth did you get to line yours up all nicely struth? been trying to organise mine for months but wont let me do it.

well done those girlies for giving up smoking, i appreciate how hard it is to do. big pat on the back.

had a can of diet coke this afternoon to perk me up a bit, naughty i know but i dont often have it. feeling really bad today, could only eat half of my pasta salad for lunch today before i felt sick. so that totals me to a berocca with a glass of water and a cereal bar this morning, a muller rice mid morning, half a pasta salad and a can of diet coke plus 1.5litres of water. just dont feel hungry which is well strange as i normally eat like a horse.
been feeling quite dizzy the last few hours too but cant bear to eat my banana :/


----------



## Lilyfire

Laura Power said:


> lol, you sound like a bunch of nutters with your seed/fruit measuring HAHA! gave me a good old laugh that run of comments!!! Struth, i felt like that this morning, what i like to refer to as "wet mouth" lol. HAPPY 5 WEEKS TO MEEEEE!x

Hahaha, this morning I was saying to DH "look look, I've gone up a picture on my ticker!" I'm not an Appleseed yet but I'm up one on the baby gaga ticker, hurrah!!


----------



## struth

I think it is good - these are the results from betabase for 18dpo - median = 417, minimum = 9, maximum = 10529.

Yours are above the median.


----------



## struth

jelly tots said:


> struth, lines could just be shut for staff training, my drs do that every wednesday afternoon although appointments still go ahead.
> 
> lol loving all the fruit talk, i became an apple seed today, even had to text hubster to let him know :)
> 
> how on earth did you get to line yours up all nicely struth? been trying to organise mine for months but wont let me do it.
> 
> well done those girlies for giving up smoking, i appreciate how hard it is to do. big pat on the back.
> 
> had a can of diet coke this afternoon to perk me up a bit, naughty i know but i dont often have it. feeling really bad today, could only eat half of my pasta salad for lunch today before i felt sick. so that totals me to a berocca with a glass of water and a cereal bar this morning, a muller rice mid morning, half a pasta salad and a can of diet coke plus 1.5litres of water. just dont feel hungry which is well strange as i normally eat like a horse.
> been feeling quite dizzy the last few hours too but cant bear to eat my banana :/

If you select everything in the sig box and click on the centre button it should line it all up nicely! 

I've been off my food last night and today too. I don't think the heat is helping either - I just don't feel hungry at all. I just had a bowl of cereal and a piece of bread for tea last night!


----------



## jelly tots

ah cool thanks for that, will give it a go.

thats fab news with your levels emzywemzy :D


----------



## Lilyfire

PS- I also have 2 countdown apps on my iPhone: one counting down to my scan (21 days) and one counting to the official start of the second trimester (60 days) Helps to see the time tick by!


----------



## hakunamatata

gemgem77 said:


> Ahh Laura that's great news! Keep us posted on your levels :flower:
> I have been doing an ic daily and that is getting nice and dark too! I bought about 50 the week before I found out :dohh:

My lines are still light but slowly getting darker, so exciting! Can't wait to get a super dark line!


----------



## hakunamatata

Lilyfire said:


> PS- I also have 2 countdown apps on my iPhone: one counting down to my scan (21 days) and one counting to the official start of the second trimester (60 days) Helps to see the time tick by!

I have a couple pregnancy apps on my phone too :haha:


----------



## Gemini85

if its any consolation, i had a clippo for dinner, yes, the ice lolly. that was it. lol x


----------



## hakunamatata

What's a clippo?


----------



## Lilyfire

usamom said:


> It's so reassuring to see you ladies posting that your symptoms come and go! My IC still are not registering anything for me- I'm convinced that they are worthless! The FRER still shows a good line for me- and it's super early for me still (AF wasn't due until tomorrow or Saturday). Still- it's hard when you wake up feeling nauseated and all one day- then the next- you totally don't feel pregnant..

Plus, don't forget than plenty of women would only just be suspecting they might be pregnant at this point, it's ok to not want to vomit all the time. :thumbup:


----------



## jelly tots

i have 6 pregnancy apps and the 24 series style countdown clock thing i've set up too lol.
they all say slightly different things for each day/week which is nice as solves the boring coach journey to work between camps.


----------



## Gemini85

i have 12 iphone preg apps. basically all the ones there are. and they all do the same. lol. hang on hakunamatata, ill find a pic! x


----------



## Gemini85

didnt help that i spelt it wrong!
 



Attached Files:







ice.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## struth

Hold on - I'm confused! Jelly tots - your due date is the 7th June? And you are 5 weeks? How come?

My due date is the 30th June and I am only one day ahead of you! How have you worked out your due date?


----------



## hakunamatata

Oooh it looks yummy!

The app I have is the What to Expect app. I have a few others but I haven't launched them yet because at the time they required a due date which I didn't have until now.

Anyone have a favorite app???


----------



## struth

And Laura - you are 5 weeks too but you are due on the 3rd June... 

I'm confused :wacko:

How have you worked your due dates out?


----------



## hakunamatata

The due date thing confuses me too but when you do the ticker, you put in the first day of your last AF. Mine comes out to June 10th. It says that I'm 3 weeks 4 days pregnant even though I hadn't even ovulated yet, which doesn't seem right to me, but I've been asking around and it's normal for it to be "off" like that.


----------



## jelly tots

struth said:


> Hold on - I'm confused! Jelly tots - your due date is the 7th June? And you are 5 weeks? How come?
> 
> My due date is the 30th June and I am only one day ahead of you! How have you worked out your due date?

my due date has changed since went to doctors yesterday, dr reckons 2nd june but i think its more like 31st may going on my dates. she used a card wheel thing and im sure i saw it move when she put it down and picked it up again

i used the nhs calculator and a few others that all came up with the same date as my tickers


----------



## struth

hakunamatata said:


> The due date thing confuses me too but when you do the ticker, you put in the first day of your last AF. Mine comes out to June 10th. It says that I'm 3 weeks 4 days pregnant even though I hadn't even ovulated yet, which doesn't seem right to me, but I've been asking around and it's normal for it to be "off" like that.

When did you ovulate? The tickers assume that you have 28 day cycle and that you ovulated on cd14. If you know when you ovulated, you can then count 14 days back and put that in as the date of your last AF. That would be more reliable. My last AF was the 12th August which would make me nearly 7 weeks!



jelly tots said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Hold on - I'm confused! Jelly tots - your due date is the 7th June? And you are 5 weeks? How come?
> 
> My due date is the 30th June and I am only one day ahead of you! How have you worked out your due date?
> 
> my due date has changed since went to doctors yesterday, dr reckons 2nd june but i think its more like 31st may going on my dates. she used a card wheel thing and im sure i saw it move when she put it down and picked it up againClick to expand...

As above....!


----------



## Gemini85

well i have always had 31 day cycles, not the standard 28, so although im 5 weeks today since LMP, my due date is 3rd, on a 28 day cycle, itd be the 31st, but you add on however many days your cycle is more than 28, or less to due date. that make sense? if i go online, you can find a calc that works it out from conception, not LMP, that tells me the 3rd x


----------



## jelly tots

hakunamatata said:


> Oooh it looks yummy!
> 
> The app I have is the What to Expect app. I have a few others but I haven't launched them yet because at the time they required a due date which I didn't have until now.
> 
> Anyone have a favorite app???

i cant tell you what my favourite ones are at moment as cant have my mobile switched on in work but will have a look when i get home


----------



## Gemini85

i dont think youll know until your scan struth as your cycles are so long!! what CD did you o? x


----------



## struth

Laura Power said:


> well i have always had 31 day cycles, not the standard 28, so although im 5 weeks today since LMP, my due date is 3rd, on a 28 day cycle, itd be the 31st, but you add on however many days your cycle is more than 28, or less to due date. that make sense? if i go online, you can find a calc that works it out from conception, not LMP, that tells me the 3rd x

Ahh - I see! You have done your ticker from LMP but your due date from ovulation? That explains why they didn't match up - my poor little baby brain was confused!! :wacko::shrug:

I adjusted the ticker so that it is from ovulation rather than putting in the date of my LMP (as above) otherwise my ticker would have me as 6w5d which I am so not!


----------



## dt1234565

STRUTH if your due date was 30 June you wouldnt even be pregnant for 2 more weeks! How have you worked your dates out? xxx


----------



## jelly tots

struth said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> The due date thing confuses me too but when you do the ticker, you put in the first day of your last AF. Mine comes out to June 10th. It says that I'm 3 weeks 4 days pregnant even though I hadn't even ovulated yet, which doesn't seem right to me, but I've been asking around and it's normal for it to be "off" like that.
> 
> When did you ovulate? The tickers assume that you have 28 day cycle and that you ovulated on cd14. If you know when you ovulated, you can then count 14 days back and put that in as the date of your last AF. That would be more reliable. My last AF was the 12th August which would make me nearly 7 weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> Hold on - I'm confused! Jelly tots - your due date is the 7th June? And you are 5 weeks? How come?
> 
> My due date is the 30th June and I am only one day ahead of you! How have you worked out your due date?Click to expand...
> 
> my due date has changed since went to doctors yesterday, dr reckons 2nd june but i think its more like 31st may going on my dates. she used a card wheel thing and im sure i saw it move when she put it down and picked it up againClick to expand...
> 
> As above....!Click to expand...

i ov'd on cd14 this cycle, a week earlier than normal, otherwise it would have been later. my lmp was 25th August, ov'd 7/8th sept. my cycles have varied in length the last two years since coming off the pill but have progressivley got shorter each time, i used to have 28 day cycle before i went on the pill so i assume it finally went back to that.


----------



## struth

Laura Power said:


> i dont think youll know until your scan struth as your cycles are so long!! what CD did you o? x

I O'd on the 7th September so that makes me 5w1d. I have calculated my due date and my tickers from ovulation rather than LMP so that they match up.


----------



## struth

dt1234565 said:


> STRUTH if your due date was 30 June you wouldnt even be pregnant for 2 more weeks! How have you worked your dates out? xxx

Oops - I meant May 30th!


----------



## struth

jelly tots said:


> i ov'd on cd14 this cycle, a week earlier than normal, otherwise it would have been later. my lmp was 25th August, ov'd 7/8th sept. my cycles have varied in length the last two years since coming off the pill but have progressivley got shorter each time, i used to have 28 day cycle before i went on the pill so i assume it finally went back to that.

So your ticker is right (5 weeks) but your due date on page 1 is wrong? Surely it should be the 31st May?


----------



## Gemini85

lol, id stick with that, how many DPO did you get your BFP again? x


----------



## jelly tots

struth said:


> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> i ov'd on cd14 this cycle, a week earlier than normal, otherwise it would have been later. my lmp was 25th August, ov'd 7/8th sept. my cycles have varied in length the last two years since coming off the pill but have progressivley got shorter each time, i used to have 28 day cycle before i went on the pill so i assume it finally went back to that.
> 
> So your ticker is right (5 weeks) but your due date on page 1 is wrong? Surely it should be the 31st May?Click to expand...

yeah it needs changing now, the 7th was just a guess as wasnt too sure on dates at the time. all new to me. but as ive gone on more sites etc ive worked it out now :)


----------



## hakunamatata

struth said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> The due date thing confuses me too but when you do the ticker, you put in the first day of your last AF. Mine comes out to June 10th. It says that I'm 3 weeks 4 days pregnant even though I hadn't even ovulated yet, which doesn't seem right to me, but I've been asking around and it's normal for it to be "off" like that.
> 
> When did you ovulate? The tickers assume that you have 28 day cycle and that you ovulated on cd14. If you know when you ovulated, you can then count 14 days back and put that in as the date of your last AF. That would be more reliable. My last AF was the 12th August which would make me nearly 7 weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> Hold on - I'm confused! Jelly tots - your due date is the 7th June? And you are 5 weeks? How come?
> 
> My due date is the 30th June and I am only one day ahead of you! How have you worked out your due date?Click to expand...
> 
> my due date has changed since went to doctors yesterday, dr reckons 2nd june but i think its more like 31st may going on my dates. she used a card wheel thing and im sure i saw it move when she put it down and picked it up againClick to expand...
> 
> As above....!Click to expand...

I actually did Ov on cd14, had a positive OPK right around then.

So based on that... I have a due date of June 9th... which is pretty close to my ticker, only off by a day.


----------



## struth

Laura Power said:


> lol, id stick with that, how many DPO did you get your BFP again? x

I O'd on the 7th September, got my bfp at 14dpo.

I wasn't so confused with my own dates but other peoples - some of the tickers do not add up with the dates (if you see what I mean). You and Jellytots are the same number of weeks by your tickers but you are down as having different due dates! 

If you are both 5 weeks then your due date would be the 31st May.


----------



## hakunamatata

This link give you the option of calculating either way


----------



## struth

jelly tots said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> i ov'd on cd14 this cycle, a week earlier than normal, otherwise it would have been later. my lmp was 25th August, ov'd 7/8th sept. my cycles have varied in length the last two years since coming off the pill but have progressivley got shorter each time, i used to have 28 day cycle before i went on the pill so i assume it finally went back to that.
> 
> So your ticker is right (5 weeks) but your due date on page 1 is wrong? Surely it should be the 31st May?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah it needs changing now, the 7th was just a guess as wasnt too sure on dates at the time. all new to me. but as ive gone on more sites etc ive worked it out now :)Click to expand...

Ah I see - so you are only one day behind me :wohoo:


----------



## jelly tots

struth said:


> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> i ov'd on cd14 this cycle, a week earlier than normal, otherwise it would have been later. my lmp was 25th August, ov'd 7/8th sept. my cycles have varied in length the last two years since coming off the pill but have progressivley got shorter each time, i used to have 28 day cycle before i went on the pill so i assume it finally went back to that.
> 
> So your ticker is right (5 weeks) but your due date on page 1 is wrong? Surely it should be the 31st May?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah it needs changing now, the 7th was just a guess as wasnt too sure on dates at the time. all new to me. but as ive gone on more sites etc ive worked it out now :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ah I see - so you are only one day behind me :wohoo:Click to expand...

yep :happydance: so even closer to due date than before


----------



## struth

hakunamatata said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> The due date thing confuses me too but when you do the ticker, you put in the first day of your last AF. Mine comes out to June 10th. It says that I'm 3 weeks 4 days pregnant even though I hadn't even ovulated yet, which doesn't seem right to me, but I've been asking around and it's normal for it to be "off" like that.
> 
> When did you ovulate? The tickers assume that you have 28 day cycle and that you ovulated on cd14. If you know when you ovulated, you can then count 14 days back and put that in as the date of your last AF. That would be more reliable. My last AF was the 12th August which would make me nearly 7 weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> Hold on - I'm confused! Jelly tots - your due date is the 7th June? And you are 5 weeks? How come?
> 
> My due date is the 30th June and I am only one day ahead of you! How have you worked out your due date?Click to expand...
> 
> my due date has changed since went to doctors yesterday, dr reckons 2nd june but i think its more like 31st may going on my dates. she used a card wheel thing and im sure i saw it move when she put it down and picked it up againClick to expand...
> 
> As above....!Click to expand...
> 
> I actually did Ov on cd14, had a positive OPK right around then.
> 
> So based on that... I have a due date of June 9th... which is pretty close to my ticker, only off by a day.Click to expand...

Cool - your dates seem to match up then! 

The thing about being pregnant before you ovulated is right as before we could easily test for ovulation the only thing that had to go on to count from was the LMP. However, when we began to measure ovulation, we were able to see that people do not all ovulate at the same time and so two people who both had their LMP on the same day could differ in actual gestation due to when they O'd.

However, as most people still don't measure O and hence can't count from there they still use LMP as where they count from hence it seems like we were pregnant before we O'd.

Did that make any sense? It did in my head?! :wacko:


----------



## struth

jelly tots said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> i ov'd on cd14 this cycle, a week earlier than normal, otherwise it would have been later. my lmp was 25th August, ov'd 7/8th sept. my cycles have varied in length the last two years since coming off the pill but have progressivley got shorter each time, i used to have 28 day cycle before i went on the pill so i assume it finally went back to that.
> 
> So your ticker is right (5 weeks) but your due date on page 1 is wrong? Surely it should be the 31st May?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah it needs changing now, the 7th was just a guess as wasnt too sure on dates at the time. all new to me. but as ive gone on more sites etc ive worked it out now :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ah I see - so you are only one day behind me :wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> yep :happydance: so even closer to due date than beforeClick to expand...

:happydance::wohoo:


----------



## jelly tots

oh wow i just had the most awful dizzy spell, thought i was going to faint. forced down my banana and hoping that helps me feel better. good job im not driving home today, oh well only another 30mins to go and i can go have a nap before slimming world later.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thanks struth! I do hope the result is good tonight! Then I can relax a bit until my next scan.

As for due dates, I have a good old 28 day cycle and always have so it was easy to work out mine. However don't get too hung up on the date as it'll more than likely change by a few days at your dating scan and even then it's only an estimate! Baby will arrive whenever it wants! lol My LMP due date last time was 2nd September. At my early scan I was measuring slightly behind and they changed it to 4th September. Then at my 12 week dating scan they changed it to 28th August and she actually arrived 2 weeks earlier on 14th! So I'm wondering if this LO will make it's appearance in May!

Does anyone have feelings on the sex yet?

x


----------



## jelly tots

nope no feelings on the sex yet, i would absolutely love a girl though


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'm not sure. Hubby thinks boy this time. I think girl again. I'd be over the moon either way- it'd be lovely to have one of each and a boy would be a new experience but I LOVE having a girl so would love another. We've already been talking about names we like, we kind of knew from talking about it last time, and we like Eva/Evie for a girl and Thomas/James for a boy x


----------



## jelly tots

we've got all our names chosen too, just choosing between them now, middle names will change to suit as some dont go with others but using mainly family members names for those.
girls : darcey, sophie, olivia, charlotte, paige and heidi
boys : william, oliver, noah, george and henry


----------



## emma1985

Okay personal question for you girls.

Is anyone having sex? or refraining? Will it hurt the baby this early?

Emma


----------



## emma1985

Emzywemzy said:


> I'm not sure. Hubby thinks boy this time. I think girl again. I'd be over the moon either way- it'd be lovely to have one of each and a boy would be a new experience but I LOVE having a girl so would love another. We've already been talking about names we like, we kind of knew from talking about it last time, and we like Eva/Evie for a girl and Thomas/James for a boy x

Evie is on my list, and James as a middle name for boy - my hubby is James (jim)


----------



## dt1234565

I cant keep up with these pages!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jelly tots

emma1985 said:


> Okay personal question for you girls.
> 
> Is anyone having sex? or refraining? Will it hurt the baby this early?
> 
> Emma

ive been dtd up to sunday as i didnt know til monday, so if hasnt hurt anything so far then i see know problems. will probs go a bit gentler than normal though iykwim, but im not planning on stopping completely
hubster is away during the week so tends to be a weekend thing anyway lol


----------



## kary322

Hello ladies I am been experiencing clear watery discharge, ligh lower back pain kind of like AF pain, breast are a little bit sore, no nausea, but super tired and sleepy all the time. Every time I feel wet my heart start beating like crazy thinking is blood or something I am very nervous because I already miscarriage last month but I have faith this one sticks. Praying for everyones baby and congrats to all the new BFP. I am only 4 weeks...
 



Attached Files:







kc.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hakunamatata

emma1985 said:


> Okay personal question for you girls.
> 
> Is anyone having sex? or refraining? Will it hurt the baby this early?
> 
> Emma

I was reading online last night that sex during pregnancy does not hurt the baby. The baby is protected by amniotic fluid. Unless you have some type of condition that your doctor specifically advises you shouldn't have sex, I haven't read anywhere that you can't have sex.


----------



## jelly tots

nope its perfectly fine to have sex throughout, doesnt harm anything


----------



## Emzywemzy

Congrats Kary, lovely lines!!

Emma I haven't had sex yet, because of the worries with this one, but I did with my first and the midwife said it was fine. Unless you are given a reason not to, eg been bleeding or something, then go ahead!


----------



## jelly tots

kary322 said:


> Hello ladies I am been experiencing clear watery discharge, ligh lower back pain kind of like AF pain, breast are a little bit sore, no nausea, but super tired and sleepy all the time. Every time I feel wet my heart start beating like crazy thinking is blood or something I am very nervous because I already miscarriage last month but I have faith this one sticks. Praying for everyones baby and congrats to all the new BFP. I am only 4 weeks...

fantastic lines :)
all your symptoms sound completely normal to me, fx all stays well and sure it will with the strength of your last lines :)


----------



## hakunamatata

jelly tots said:


> oh wow i just had the most awful dizzy spell, thought i was going to faint. forced down my banana and hoping that helps me feel better. good job im not driving home today, oh well only another 30mins to go and i can go have a nap before slimming world later.

Hope you're feeling better!



Emzywemzy said:


> Thanks struth! I do hope the result is good tonight! Then I can relax a bit until my next scan.
> 
> As for due dates, I have a good old 28 day cycle and always have so it was easy to work out mine. However don't get too hung up on the date as it'll more than likely change by a few days at your dating scan and even then it's only an estimate! Baby will arrive whenever it wants! lol My LMP due date last time was 2nd September. At my early scan I was measuring slightly behind and they changed it to 4th September. Then at my 12 week dating scan they changed it to 28th August and she actually arrived 2 weeks earlier on 14th! So I'm wondering if this LO will make it's appearance in May!
> 
> Does anyone have feelings on the sex yet?
> 
> x

I have this odd sense that it's a boy!


----------



## dt1234565

I had 2 tests left a digi and a FRER so I have just done them and thats it NO MORE testing! Ahhh what a relief!!! But then again i think i'm gonna miss it.

I peed on both at the same time lol! I know I got my 3+ on Tuesday but this time, I finished peeing, turned the tap on to wash my hand and it said pregnant 3+ already, it took about 8 seconds to decide!!!! WHOOP WHOOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Heres my last tests!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1917.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hakunamatata

Yay!!

Great lines everyone!!


----------



## cricket in VA

emma1985 said:


> Okay personal question for you girls.
> 
> Is anyone having sex? or refraining? Will it hurt the baby this early?
> 
> Emma

As everyone else has said, it's hypothetically ok, but I'm still super nervous about it! We DTD two nights ago for the first time since I found out, and I seriously spent the entire night and next day watching for (and dreading!) spotting! But nothing...so maybe I'll be able to relax and enjoy it more next time, hahaha...


----------



## cricket in VA

We're having a hard time with names...I've had more than 40 babies born to friends and family in the last 3 years, so a lot of the names we like are 'taken'.


----------



## dt1234565

So far my husband is set on Darcie Belle.

I like for a girl

Alena
Darcie 
Dolcie
Elodie

And for a boy

Carter
Jaxon
Jude
Braydon


----------



## gemgem77

I haven't even started thinking about names yet. Iver the months we have been through loads that we like for a week and then go off lol


----------



## dt1234565

We often get set on a name in the beginning and change our mind at 8 and half months!!! xxx


----------



## gemgem77

dt1234565 said:


> We often get set on a name in the beginning and change our mind at 8 and half months!!! xxx

Lol!!!


----------



## Lilyfire

Hehe, we started thinking about names last night! We like:
Girl: Ava, Erin, Saphire, Eden
Boy: Oscar... that's it so far!
We both feel it's a girl, tho my mum thinks boy! I'm happy either way obviously!
And yeah, I've been too scared to have sex, hubby is the same, tho it's driving us both a bit crazy! Im sure it's fine, but we're both nervous, which isn't really great for setting the mood! Lol!


----------



## dt1234565

Me and DH are BOTH to scared to have sex!!!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Gemini85

lilyfire! thats my boy name too! oscar for boy, possibly spelt oskar, and Lydia for a girl! :) 
On the BD thing, ive done it twice since O, but for some reason i didnt enjoy it? odd cos i was very up for it last month b4 MC! feels like my bits arent attached to me? hard to explain! x


----------



## Gemini85

and i still have a feeling ive got two peas in the pod....only time will tell! x


----------



## Lilyfire

Laura Power said:


> and i still have a feeling ive got two peas in the pod....only time will tell! x

I've been thinking the same: there are twins in my wider family and this is my first roun with clomid.


----------



## Gemini85

oooh, i NEARLY took that unprescribed, ive got a load of it, figured id wait for 1st AF after MC, but of course it never came! My nan lost a twin, thats all i know, but my beta on tues was high for 16DPO, like, real high, so shall see tomorrow afternoon once i get the 48 hour repect back! have you had bloods done? x


----------



## Lilyfire

Laura Power said:


> oooh, i NEARLY took that unprescribed, ive got a load of it, figured id wait for 1st AF after MC, but of course it never came! My nan lost a twin, thats all i know, but my beta on tues was high for 16DPO, like, real high, so shall see tomorrow afternoon once i get the 48 hour repect back! have you had bloods done? x

Yeah, I had blood at 13dpo. It was just a pregnancy confirmation tho, my OBGYN called next day and said that I was pregnant and that my levels look good. I'm kinda glad they didn't go into the levels with me, I dont really know much about it and it would be one more thing for me to obsess and worry about. I'm just going to be happy I'm pregnant, happy that my "levels look good" and happy that it is way more likely than not that I, and all of us, will be having healthy babies in 8 months! :-D


----------



## dt1234565

^^^^^^^^^ 

Nice xxxxxx


----------



## Gemini85

Were you ovulating at all before the clomid? X


----------



## Lilyfire

Laura Power said:


> Were you ovulating at all before the clomid? X

I honestly don't know. I never had Ov pains, which I definitely did with the clomid. My periods were 28-56 days apart and I was sent to an RE who said I had a rare but mild form of NCAH, but the clomid should work for me. Why do you ask?

On an unrelated note; I conceived on the 13th, which is going to be very lucky!:winkwink:


----------



## Gemini85

It sure is! Just wondered as you'd have more chance of two if your body was throwing out eggs already! X


----------



## JennyJelly

Laura Power said:


> yeah, said i couldnt use anything! im not doing perfectly, im struggling majorly in the mornings, evenings not so much, to be honest, ill welcome morning sickness to hopefully put a stop entirely. i hate that my body and my mind wont work together for the same thing. Cravings to me are a weakness. i hate it! OH has always hated me smoking, people that dont understand the physical effects just say "you just dont do it, easy as" but im sat here with the shakes, stuffing my face to try and stop thinking about it!!! x

Laura don't worry, I'm struggling to quit too! I was 20 a day now down to 8 and i'll just work it down and down... hating the thought of my first smoke free day! I really hope I get sick so I can't smoke!


----------



## cricket in VA

Twins run in my family, and all growing up I had sets of best friends who were twins...always felt I was being prepared! I have a feeling too! My DH is dead set on no more than 2 kids, so I keep telling him he better be careful what he's adamant about or we'll end up with twins second go-round!


----------



## Gemini85

Haha! Good point! 
So glad it's not just me Jenny. Ive resorted to patches today. They say you shouldn't but I KNOW I can't do it without! Even that doesn't seem to help and I've given up using them before!!! Grrr! X


----------



## dt1234565

Laura Power said:


> Haha! Good point!
> So glad it's not just me Jenny. Ive resorted to patches today. They say you shouldn't but I KNOW I can't do it without! Even that doesn't seem to help and I've given up using them before!!! Grrr! X

The spray looks good and the inhaler worked for me x x


----------



## Gemini85

im trying that too, but all it seems to do is burn my throat! anyways, enough about my dirty habit! lol
anyone else feel like they are running a fever? i dont feel hot in myself, my my skin (boobs ESPECIALLY) feel burning hot to touch? x


----------



## Gemini85

im getting baby brain already, been sat here 40 mins and just remembered i put a wax strip in my bra to warm up! hhaa! was only writing that msg that reminded me! lololol x


----------



## dt1234565

Ha ha ha :rofl: pmsl x x


----------



## Gemini85

Could have been highly amusing for OH to watch me get ready for bed if i hadnt remembered that! especially as it was to remove the rather odd trail thats developing towards my belly button!!! haha! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Got my results. My numbers went from 802 (not 862 like the nurse said!) to 1471! So an 88% increase, so they are happy :happydance: They are going to scan me in another week to check that the pregnancy is in the right place :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Great news!!!


----------



## cricket in VA

Great news, Emzy! I wish I knew my numbers...does it make sense to call and request tests if there's no sign of potential issues right now?


----------



## Gemini85

GO Emzy! looks like that worrying was for nothing! x


----------



## kary322

Emzywemzy said:


> Got my results. My numbers went from 802 (not 862 like the nurse said!) to 1471! So an 88% increase, so they are happy :happydance: They are going to scan me in another week to check that the pregnancy is in the right place :)

so happy for u congrats! how many dpo were u when u got ur hcg check?:dohh:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thank you all so much! I am so relieved! I know they won't see much in a week at the scan. At 5.5 weeks with Holly they only saw the sac and I had to go back 2 weeks after.

I was roughly 18dpo on Tuesday and was 802 and 20dpo today and was 1471 x


----------



## struth

Great news Emzy! Those numbers look fab! And it sounds like you will get a scan next week and then another to reassure you at 7-8 weeks! Fab!

I've just listened to my pregnancy relaxation CD again - it makes me feel so much more positive :happydance:

Having my second bloods taken tomorrow...


----------



## Emzywemzy

I hope so struth, I really hope they do one next week then another the following week! x


----------



## Mrs.Craig

Laura Power said:


> and i still have a feeling ive got two peas in the pod....only time will tell! x


same here!!


----------



## struth

Emzywemzy said:


> I hope so struth, I really hope they do one next week then another the following week! x

Surely they would have to follow you through until you see the bh?


----------



## Emzywemzy

I would have thought so too. They did with holly, saw just a sac measuring right at 5.5 wks then saw a baby and hb at 7.5 wks :cloud9: that was one of the best days of my life, when I saw that little flickering heartbeat. The only thing that beats it was actually meeting her :)


----------



## Lilyfire

Laura Power said:


> im getting baby brain already, been sat here 40 mins and just remembered i put a wax strip in my bra to warm up! hhaa! was only writing that msg that reminded me! lololol x

Symptoms are back: nearly threw up on the subway, then tried to pay for groceries with my house keys!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Gemini85

Haha! Brilliant!!! X


----------



## Emzywemzy

lol!!


----------



## hakunamatata

So you're all going to the doctor right away? I'm not seeing one til next month for an exam I had scheduled a while ago. Should I be going sooner?


----------



## Lilyfire

hakunamatata said:


> So you're all going to the doctor right away? I'm not seeing one til next month for an exam I had scheduled a while ago. Should I be going sooner?

Don't worry, mine appointment was just to see the nurse to get a blood test to confirm pregnancy. And I didnt get any info from her, for example when I asked what the next step after the blood test was, the reply started with the words "well, if you want to keep it..." so she obviously hadn't read any of my notes. My first prenatal appointment is in 21 days with my lovely OBGYN, can't wait!


----------



## Lilyfire

hakunamatata said:


> So you're all going to the doctor right away? I'm not seeing one til next month for an exam I had scheduled a while ago. Should I be going sooner?

....I would go for confirmation bloodwork tho. If even just to hear a Dr tell you that you really are pregnant!


----------



## Mrs.Craig

hakunamatata said:


> So you're all going to the doctor right away? I'm not seeing one til next month for an exam I had scheduled a while ago. Should I be going sooner?

I dont go til the 17th and that was suppose to be my pre-conception visit! haha. my doctor told me that the confirmation tests they do are the same as an HPT so they told me it was confirmed although i wouldve loved to do a blood test. feels way more secure. haha. atleast ill be able to see whats going on in there for the first appointment! :)


----------



## cricket in VA

struth said:


> Laura Power said:
> 
> 
> until then, im going to keep wasting money on tests! i find if i take photos of them, looking at them can fight off the craving to POAS for a few hours!!! x
> 
> :rofl: I know exactly what you mean!Click to expand...




Lilyfire said:


> Laura Power said:
> 
> 
> im getting baby brain already, been sat here 40 mins and just remembered i put a wax strip in my bra to warm up! hhaa! was only writing that msg that reminded me! lololol x
> 
> Symptoms are back: nearly threw up on the subway, then tried to pay for groceries with my house keys!!!! :dohh:Click to expand...

Hahaha...I was just woken up by DH and told to go to bed. Logged in to say my symptoms are back! All day I kept saying sentencescthat made sense in my head only to be told different words came out of my mouth. Nausea back...barely finished lunch. Fatigue hit hard. Yay!! Makes me feel things are going well. Also, dreading week six a bit. Was just reading what to expect, and it said women who are susceptible ti motion sickness have severe m/s and vomiting. Well, that's me! Can't even sit in the front half of the movie theater because I get motion sick. Guess I should enjoy the mild nausea while it lasts!


----------



## cricket in VA

I have a visit with the nurse practitioner on the 12th (6 weeks) because of my m/c. Usually they wait until 8-10. But it'll just be a general check and bloods, I think. No scans or anything exciting!


----------



## impatientmumm

hakunamatata said:


> So you're all going to the doctor right away? I'm not seeing one til next month for an exam I had scheduled a while ago. Should I be going sooner?

I already had a doctora appointment booked for next month too so I'll be almost 7 weeks by the time I see my doctor - I dont think it matters much to be honest it all depends on howe you feel about waiting.

xxxxx


----------



## abic77

Hey ladies!!!

How do I join Junebugs 2012???? I really want the funky little junebugs2012 icon thing too....can you tell I'm a technophobe??? I have no idea how to do anything on here BUT i have just figured out how to add photo's recently! 

I got my BFP 5 days ago at 16DPO and I am 5 weeks pregnant today (I felt implantation actually happen and same day as my temp dip!!) 

Apparently due around 31st May (but it'll probably be late if it's anything like it's mum so it will be a June bug!!)

Here's my HPT from 18DPO......


:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Image.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Emzywemzy

Sorry selfish post... happy 5 weeks me! :happydance:


----------



## gemgem77

This thread is so fast you don't log on for 1 evening lol!!!!
Welcome to the new ladies and congrats :happydance:
I have group midwife sessions starting next week and my booking in appointment is the 31st October. I just can't wait for my scan! 
Happy 5weeks Emzy x


----------



## Gemini85

Welcome abic77! congrats! not sure how to get the June Bugs pic, hence why i dont have it! i think you just copy the image into photobucket or something?!? lol x


----------



## emma1985

Emzywemzy said:


> Sorry selfish post... happy 5 weeks me! :happydance:

Me too! :happydance: yay for us! :happydance:


----------



## emma1985

emma1985 said:


> Emzywemzy said:
> 
> 
> Sorry selfish post... happy 5 weeks me! :happydance:
> 
> Me too! :happydance: yay for us! :happydance:Click to expand...

Im eating an apple and looking at the seeds and saying to myself, my baby is big as that seed! x


----------



## Gemini85

oh for goodness sake..... FRUIT NUTTERS! haha! x


----------



## emma1985

Laura Power said:


> oh for goodness sake..... FRUIT NUTTERS! haha! x

haha!


----------



## jelly tots

Ive been doing the same emma lol.


well i got a total of 3 hours sleep last night, boobs hurt like never before and still do this morning although the crampy feelings have subsided a bit although think there are more digestive related. contemplating popping into town at lunch to get a few sports type bras to sleep in, was also soo soo hot, couldnt get comfy and then had an attack of the runs after an hours initial sleep.
is it normal to get a dicky tummy like that? baby obviously doesnt like curry im guessing otherwise. still feel a bit bleurgh this morning and the aftertaste of my lamb badami is making me feel sick, no matter how many times ive brushed my teeth or had mints/chewing gum. shame as that is my most favourite in the restaurant.


----------



## emma1985

jelly tots said:


> Ive been doing the same emma lol.
> 
> 
> well i got a total of 3 hours sleep last night, boobs hurt like never before and still do this morning although the crampy feelings have subsided a bit although think there are more digestive related. contemplating popping into town at lunch to get a few sports type bras to sleep in, was also soo soo hot, couldnt get comfy and then had an attack of the runs after an hours initial sleep.
> is it normal to get a dicky tummy like that? baby obviously doesnt like curry im guessing otherwise. still feel a bit bleurgh this morning and the aftertaste of my lamb badami is making me feel sick, no matter how many times ive brushed my teeth or had mints/chewing gum. shame as that is my most favourite in the restaurant.

Oh no, the runs, poor you. Its horrible isnt it when your mouth feels yuck.
My nipples are not as painful as they were, I still have the "wet" feeling.


Emma


----------



## Gemini85

i had th runs a short while ago, after being choked up for a f3ew days! i do have Irritable Bowel Syndrome tho, had a chicago town pizza last night, (pizza is my FAVE food) but tomato seems to be a trigger for me, so couldve just been that. i continuously rasied temp can cause them as well cant it? x


----------



## Gemini85

soprry for typos. stupid acrylic nails are driving me nuts. "i like nice nails" says the OH.... like to see how hed cope with them on! see how he gets on trying to pick a penny off the damn kitchen floor!!! x


----------



## emma1985

Laura Power said:


> soprry for typos. stupid acrylic nails are driving me nuts. "i like nice nails" says the OH.... like to see how hed cope with them on! see how he gets on trying to pick a penny off the damn kitchen floor!!! x

I took mine off as I couldnt do anything with them. x


----------



## jelly tots

I have gel overlays instead of acrylics so all my natural nail length (plus adds strength and in pretty sparkly colours), easier to file inbetween appointments aswell. used to bite my nails so thought i'd treat myself every 3 weeks and it's worked.


----------



## jelly tots

oh also just thought i have been pretty bunged up the last few days so maybe it was because of that


----------



## Gemini85

mine are gels, but with the nail bit on, as mine just DONT GROW! lol. 
I cant stand them, deffo wont be keeping them after june! lol.
OK peeps, very early i know, and a strange question, but what on earth do you do with your "downstairs" (hair wise) before giving birth? ive always wondered! lol soz x


----------



## jelly tots

lol, my friend got her husband to give her a 'haircut' before she went in for her induction.
i plan to get my hubby to do the same when i cant no longer, as gets too itchy if left to go normal length. he said he doesnt mind and cant be as embarrasing as when i got a tampon stuck cos the string came out.


----------



## Gemini85

haha! classic! you poor thing! my OH hasnt yet gotten over seeing the insertion of a softcup! im not really the waxing type, last time i was in tears! i dunno, i guess i worry, even when i go for a smear, i think if i shave theyll think im a hussy and secretly run a load of STD tests in case, and that if i dont theyll think im dirty! 
A friend told me yesterday if its too long theyll trim it before birth anyway!!! now that i wouldnt like! lol x


----------



## jelly tots

just trim with scissors or one of those wilkinson bikini line trimmers, thats what i use, i dont really bother with pretty lines etc, just shorten it so looks neater. sorry i probably sound like a right scruff lol.


----------



## Gemini85

lol, no you dont, its the one thing i do miss about my OH working in iraq and only vbweing back 4 months of the year! lol, i rarely had to worry! x


----------



## jelly tots

it was great when my hubby was ooa, didnt have to do my legs either lol


----------



## Gemini85

Hairy bliss! haha! Wheres everyione else today? HELLOOOO? lol, any new symptoms? feeling fine myself, whens the usual start of MS? x


----------



## jelly tots

well my tummy is feeling better now, managing to drink my berocca okay and eat my granola bar. banana at 11am so will see how that goes down. not sure what to venture to have for lunch, may stick with cup a soup and crisps. what are you having?

cant wait for hubby to come home tonight, very much looking forward to moving into our sfa as soon as i get a job over there too.

so what does your hubby do?


----------



## Gemini85

Hes an ex commando, now he does close protection in london for a high risk client. 
He is only in his 3rd week and incredibly stressed! not helping me out much which is causing some rows! 
Ive not had much, had a nauseous wave yesterday bout 10am, nothing since tho. 
other than that, just feeling stroppy, struggling without cigarettes, could murder a night on the town! lol. x


----------



## gemgem77

Morning girls!!

I have sore nipples this morning which I am very excited about that as never get that!! One boob feels fuller than the other which is weird though lol


----------



## jelly tots

gemgem77 said:


> Morning girls!!
> 
> I have sore nipples this morning which I am very excited about that as never get that!! One boob feels fuller than the other which is weird though lol

i have that too, my right one is far more sensitive and bigger than the left


----------



## jelly tots

Laura Power said:


> Hes an ex commando, now he does close protection in london for a high risk client.
> He is only in his 3rd week and incredibly stressed! not helping me out much which is causing some rows!
> Ive not had much, had a nauseous wave yesterday bout 10am, nothing since tho.
> other than that, just feeling stroppy, struggling without cigarettes, could murder a night on the town! lol. x

oh yes i remember you saying now.
a friend of mine who was in the army does that kind of thing too.
hope you manage to work it out easily, i supoose only being in the job for 3 weeks will be stressful with getting to know his job role etc never mind everything else going on out there. then not to mention limited contact not helping either. i used to write an ebluey every day and a long hand written one with his parcel every weekend which helped him understand more how i was feeling too.


----------



## Gemini85

im so used to speaking to him over skype everynight, now i have him in the same room, we talk less! lol, just adjusting i suppose! 

Not sure if you girls felt ovulation, but the boob on the side i ovulated on is heavier, more sore and darker! lol x


----------



## jelly tots

i ovulated the right side this month too, so yeah very weird its the same


----------



## gemgem77

I hear ya!!! How strange is that I hope it doesn't keep getting bigger how funny we will all look!!!!
Another thing which mya sound a bit strange I have a white line running from my belly button down. I know it's new because I went on honeymoon in July and still have colour down there, what the hell is it?!


----------



## jelly tots

gemgem77 said:


> I hear ya!!! How strange is that I hope it doesn't keep getting bigger how funny we will all look!!!!
> Another thing which mya sound a bit strange I have a white line running from my belly button down. I know it's new because I went on honeymoon in July and still have colour down there, what the hell is it?!

is it from where the ligaments and muscles are stretching? ive not really looked but will do once my office is empty or i go to the loo lol.


----------



## Gemini85

dunno, but ive develpoed hair in that place that wasnt there before! ill have a check too x


----------



## Gemini85

nope, i have however developed a damn urine infection!!!! felt it a little this morning, now it REALLY hurts. goddammit.... x


----------



## jelly tots

ive developed more hair between belly button and down there which defo wasnt there last week, yuk! no line for me though but i already have stretch marks from where i put weight on a few years ago and lost it quickly.

oh no, hope it goes away quickly laura


----------



## gemgem77

Well that is strange then lol
Hope your infection clears up I got a touch of thrush a few days ago but that has cleared up, I think it's the rush in hormones x


----------



## Gemini85

yeah ive hair thats appeared there! hence the wax strip last night! lol glad its not just me! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Afternoon!

Been at toddler group this morning! Poor Holly has got a bad bad nappy rash, so off to the docs this afternoon to get something for it.

As for what you do with downstairs before labour, I got DH to give me a trim about a week before I had her. He also had to shave my legs and clip my toenails as I couldn't reach by then!! How glamorous being pregnant it!! Honestly, I don't think they really care what you look like down there at the time, it's all stretched out of all proportion anyway!

Not much new happening symptoms wise, apart from being a bit stroppy. I had horrendous mood swings all the way through last time! My MS with Holly kicked in at 6 weeks to the day. And it was horrendous until 14 weeks. Wondering if I'm going to be so luck as to escape it this time?! Oh and my boobs are bigger, bulging out of my bra, so I've dug out my old maternity bras. My nipples are darker than usual too.

Laura keep it with with the cigs, you're doing a brilliant, brilliant thing for your baby. Quitting was the best thing I ever did, not just whilst I was pregnant but Holly hasn't had to ever see me smoking and won't grow up around it like I did.

Gemgem the white line could be the start of a linea nigra which is usually a dark line that some women get during pregnancy. I never got one but I did get a nice hairy strip from my belly button downwards and it never went away!!

Laura get that urine infection seen to right away, they can be dangerous for baby x

x


----------



## Gemini85

youre great for info! im a useless first timer! lol. 
ill give docs a call then, didnt know it could be problematic! can you not just take the usual treatments? x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yes, there are antibiotics that are safe to take when pregnant. I only know as I had about a million UTIs when I was pregnant!! That's why they like to test your urine at every midwife appointment, as they are common in pregnancy and if left, they can be dangerous for baby x


----------



## Gemini85

Surgery opens at half past so ill give them a shout. 
been getting shooting pains in my left nipple, very strange! 
i also stupidly looked at BBC newswebiste when eating my lunch and stumbled on a story about beetles that liked to try and mate with brown beer bottles! had to really concentrate not to be sick, and im not usually like that! lol was horrible! (soz if you are eating lunch...) lol. x


----------



## jelly tots

that made me laugh, sorry. i keep to the local online papers at lunch to avoid stuff like that, aswell as being on here :)

managed to so far eat today my granola bar, banana, cup a soup thing (those new heinz ones that you mix a paste with water) and im about to break into my packet of fruit fingers (had a sneaky trip to tesco at lunch) so going to see how much melon, pineapple and mango i can eat before feeling yukky


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Emzy I will keep an eye on it to see if it gets any darker, no hair growing there yet lol
Boobs are getting heavier throuout the day and I have small boobs so this is a first :haha:


----------



## Greens25

Sounds like you and I are in the same baby boat. My boobs have been hurting like mad since about thursday (one of the many reasons I knew I was pregnant before I tested), have been feeling nausea, indigestion and lack of sleep for a week now. 

I like the idea of sleeping in a bra....I have a few sports bras I will try tonight! I literally take of my bra at night and have to hold them until I lay down!

I have also had an upset tummy for about 4 days now..... not fun at all!

Let me know if anything works out for you!



jelly tots said:


> Ive been doing the same emma lol.
> 
> 
> well i got a total of 3 hours sleep last night, boobs hurt like never before and still do this morning although the crampy feelings have subsided a bit although think there are more digestive related. contemplating popping into town at lunch to get a few sports type bras to sleep in, was also soo soo hot, couldnt get comfy and then had an attack of the runs after an hours initial sleep.
> is it normal to get a dicky tummy like that? baby obviously doesnt like curry im guessing otherwise. still feel a bit bleurgh this morning and the aftertaste of my lamb badami is making me feel sick, no matter how many times ive brushed my teeth or had mints/chewing gum. shame as that is my most favourite in the restaurant.


----------



## Greens25

How is everyone today? I still feel the same as I have for the last week. Sore boobs, crampy, nausea, TIRED..... I hope this all passes soon because it is not fun so far!

how is everyone?


----------



## jelly tots

hey chick, ive just had the sore boobs and bad tummy the last few days.
had a few bouts of feeling very lethargic and nauseous and lots of lack of sleep.
nothing else yet though but im sure in the upcoming weeks the list will increase.
should pass after about week 9/10 though according to other people on these forums.

i think im defo going to recommend the sports bra route, plan to get a couple of cheap ones from primark as dont want to ruin my decent running ones as they cost a small fortune.


----------



## struth

Afternoon ladies! Loving the chat on here boobs, hair, bikini lines!! So funny.

Well I deposited my second lots of blood at the drs this morning and they should be back on Monday. My level from Weds was 143 which is a bt concerning. I know that they are in the range for 20dpo on betabase but it is still worrying as they are quite low. I worked out that from my bfp at 13dpo (when my level must have been 25 to show on a digi) to 20dpo my hcg have doubled every 67 hours or so. I know this is within the limit of 48 to 72 but it could be that they rose quickly and then slowed down. Who knows? I shall just have to wait until Monday :paper:


----------



## struth

Oh and as for symptoms - I have felt so sick this morning. I went to the hairdressers and just sat there feeling off. I'm knackered too. 

As for bras for bed - you can buy 'sleep bras' from Mothercare...


----------



## Gemini85

im starting to get extrememly anxious that my second beats wont be told to me til monday, if this happens, i feel sorry for the receptionist that will have to break the news.... LOL


----------



## jelly tots

they can vary in how quickly they rise i think, sometimes you can go for a day or two without one and then get a huge one on the third day or something.
fx they come back good but sounds promising


----------



## struth

Here they are: https://www.mothercare.com/Pack-Mat...041&pf_rd_p=231490867&pf_rd_s=related-tab-3-5


----------



## Gemini85

betas....SODDING NAILS!!!! ARGH!


----------



## jelly tots

thanks for that struth, will have a look in town tomorrow

fx for you laura


----------



## struth

Laura Power said:


> im starting to get extrememly anxious that my second beats wont be told to me til monday, if this happens, i feel sorry for the receptionist that will have to break the news.... LOL

Oh no - when were you told that you would get them? Are they going to ring you?

Prompted by your post I just rang the surgery to ask when my results from this morning will be back (as I didn't ask this morning and just assumed it would be Monday). The receptionist checked what tests I had had and said that they usually ring them through in the afternoon. She said she would call me later either way to let me know.

Looks like I might have some news before the weekend after all.


----------



## cricket in VA

I have no hair or white line on my belly! Trying not to panic :) I've heard M/S hits hard as of the 6th week typically, but some can experience it earlier. Jellytots - I had runs (well, not runny, but super soft and loads of it...sorry, tmi) all week last week. It would build up for a day, and then the next day I'd spend the whole day on the john.


----------



## emma1985

my boobs are not sore today, is it normal for them to be sore sometimes and not all the time? Im worried.


----------



## Gemini85

I hope so Struth, FX.
I just called mine again "well the good news is they are in, but a doctor hasnt looked at them so you wont know until Monday..." 
not impressed, told them i want a triage call from the doctor as i have a Urine infection, and to make sure the doctor has the results when she calls to discuiss that, i swear, they are on another planet in that place!!!! *mental breakdown at desk...* x


----------



## Gemini85

emma1985 said:


> my boobs are not sore today, is it normal for them to be sore sometimes and not all the time? Im worried.

very normal! your boobs hurt from the hormones, get used to it, then hormones jump and they start again xx


----------



## Gemini85

ok ladies, advice please! 
Levels are in. 
16DPO 10am 1618
18DPO 10am 4006....

ive just been on https://www.babymed.com/tools/hcg-calculator
and on that chart, mine come up way above average? HELP! x


----------



## gemgem77

Greens25 said:


> How is everyone today? I still feel the same as I have for the last week. Sore boobs, crampy, nausea, TIRED..... I hope this all passes soon because it is not fun so far!
> 
> how is everyone?

Greens I feel the same as you, my boobs don't feel like mine at the moment lol and I am sooooooooo tired!!! Crampy at times too which I have been told is normal but still worries me x


----------



## struth

Laura Power said:


> ok ladies, advice please!
> Levels are in.
> 16DPO 10am 1618
> 18DPO 10am 4006....
> 
> ive just been on https://www.babymed.com/tools/hcg-calculator
> and on that chart, mine come up way above average? HELP! x

Betabase is based on real life hcg numbers collected from loads of women. Their ranges for 16 and 18 dpo are: 4-9000 and 9-10529. Your ranges are well with that. It could just be that your bean is producing lots of hcg (I wish it would teach mine a thing or two!). 

Are you sure about dates?


----------



## Gemini85

Yup. Positive OPK sat 10th. So first one would be 16DPO As was taken tuesday x


----------



## Gemini85

Just rang EPU saying that my docs won't refer me for a scan, they booked me in without a referral 9.30 next Friday! Over the moon with that! Xx


----------



## dt1234565

Yay! I have mine at 12.30 on Monday 10th October Dr has requested early consultants appointment to but that will be at the 12 week scan x x


----------



## dt1234565

Laura seems to me your numbers are doubling not trebling so that's normal x x


----------



## Lilyfire

Laura Power said:


> emma1985 said:
> 
> 
> my boobs are not sore today, is it normal for them to be sore sometimes and not all the time? Im worried.
> 
> very normal! your boobs hurt from the hormones, get used to it, then hormones jump and they start again xxClick to expand...

All of my symptoms have been like that- swapping around, stopping for a while, coming back. I've googled the hell out of it and it seems fine for it to happen. Yesterday I was worried as I didn't feel pregnant at all, then nausea hit on the way home from work, this morning I noticed my boobs didn't hurt as much and was prodding them to assess if they hurt less! Then I got a 'twinge' in one a few mins ago. I honestly think this is normal for everything I've read, but this is my first pregnancy so I have no frame of reference. Anyone able to shed more light?
I also have a bit of hair on my tummy... time to break out the Jolen cream!!


----------



## KEslinger

My tickers are based off LMP (9/2) but based on O date I'm 1-2 days further along than the tickers say. I get my bloodwork done starting Sunday and then again on Tuesday. Hopefully everything is rising like it should. I've had some scanty spotting which the Dr said to ignore. It's not red and isn't enough to stain panties. I had this spotting at around 4-5dpo. There were a few things that made me test. I had a VERY emotional day5dpo. EVERYTHING made me cry. EVERYTHING. All day. Then my spotting would only really be in the morning, a brighter pink color and it would go away by early afternoon. We dtd on 9/25 to try and bring on AF since I have short cycles, that usually works. I spotted a little after and then NOTHING. I had a negative pregnancy test that day (about 10dpo). Later that night (TMI alert) I passed this weird clump of mucus. It was sticky, dry, and had dark blood streaked in it. (I passed a smaller one the next day, and the following day even smaller.) I got curious so I put it in water and over a few hours the blood soaked out of it and it ended up just being a clump of cloudy CM. At 12dpo, 9/27, I got my BFP in the evening. Still a little anxious waiting on having my blood drawn but I have a lot of hope. I was diagnosed with PCOS in June. They told me how hard it would be to conceive on my own and that was a bit discouraging... but here we are. 12 cycles in and only 6 ovulatory cycles and we're pregnant! Happy and Healthy 9 to you all!!!


----------



## Gemini85

KEslinger said:


> My tickers are based off LMP (9/2) but based on O date I'm 1-2 days further along than the tickers say. I get my bloodwork done starting Sunday and then again on Tuesday. Hopefully everything is rising like it should. I've had some scanty spotting which the Dr said to ignore. It's not red and isn't enough to stain panties. I had this spotting at around 4-5dpo. There were a few things that made me test. I had a VERY emotional day5dpo. EVERYTHING made me cry. EVERYTHING. All day. Then my spotting would only really be in the morning, a brighter pink color and it would go away by early afternoon. We dtd on 9/25 to try and bring on AF since I have short cycles, that usually works. I spotted a little after and then NOTHING. I had a negative pregnancy test that day (about 10dpo). Later that night (TMI alert) I passed this weird clump of mucus. It was sticky, dry, and had dark blood streaked in it. (I passed a smaller one the next day, and the following day even smaller.) I got curious so I put it in water and over a few hours the blood soaked out of it and it ended up just being a clump of cloudy CM. At 12dpo, 9/27, I got my BFP in the evening. Still a little anxious waiting on having my blood drawn but I have a lot of hope. I was diagnosed with PCOS in June. They told me how hard it would be to conceive on my own and that was a bit discouraging... but here we are. 12 cycles in and only 6 ovulatory cycles and we're pregnant! Happy and Healthy 9 to you all!!!

Great news! Good luck with the bloods, i feel like a pin cushion with bruises on both arms! haha! 
I got my BFp at 8DPO, the only thing that made me test was cloudy EWCM glob type thing! usually i just get creamy white all the way to AF, which i had, and still have, but that glob got me thinking! Sounds to me like that was only implantation bleeding, can sometimes be on and off for a few days! 

xx


----------



## struth

Ahhh - had forgotten that you had got your bfp so early Laura. Perhaps you just implanted super early and since the bean starts producing hcg from implantation you have had a few more days to get those numbers up?


----------



## struth

KEslinger said:


> My tickers are based off LMP (9/2) but based on O date I'm 1-2 days further along than the tickers say. I get my bloodwork done starting Sunday and then again on Tuesday. Hopefully everything is rising like it should. I've had some scanty spotting which the Dr said to ignore. It's not red and isn't enough to stain panties. I had this spotting at around 4-5dpo. There were a few things that made me test. I had a VERY emotional day5dpo. EVERYTHING made me cry. EVERYTHING. All day. Then my spotting would only really be in the morning, a brighter pink color and it would go away by early afternoon. We dtd on 9/25 to try and bring on AF since I have short cycles, that usually works. I spotted a little after and then NOTHING. I had a negative pregnancy test that day (about 10dpo). Later that night (TMI alert) I passed this weird clump of mucus. It was sticky, dry, and had dark blood streaked in it. (I passed a smaller one the next day, and the following day even smaller.) I got curious so I put it in water and over a few hours the blood soaked out of it and it ended up just being a clump of cloudy CM. At 12dpo, 9/27, I got my BFP in the evening. Still a little anxious waiting on having my blood drawn but I have a lot of hope. I was diagnosed with PCOS in June. They told me how hard it would be to conceive on my own and that was a bit discouraging... but here we are. 12 cycles in and only 6 ovulatory cycles and we're pregnant! Happy and Healthy 9 to you all!!!

Congrats! I hope that your bloods come back perfectly and that you have a happy and health nine months x

Oh and I with you on the emotions - I had a period prior to my bfp but after O when I was an emotional wreck! I had this when I conceived previously too. It is amazing what hormones do to us x


----------



## KEslinger

Laura Power said:


> KEslinger said:
> 
> 
> My tickers are based off LMP (9/2) but based on O date I'm 1-2 days further along than the tickers say. I get my bloodwork done starting Sunday and then again on Tuesday. Hopefully everything is rising like it should. I've had some scanty spotting which the Dr said to ignore. It's not red and isn't enough to stain panties. I had this spotting at around 4-5dpo. There were a few things that made me test. I had a VERY emotional day5dpo. EVERYTHING made me cry. EVERYTHING. All day. Then my spotting would only really be in the morning, a brighter pink color and it would go away by early afternoon. We dtd on 9/25 to try and bring on AF since I have short cycles, that usually works. I spotted a little after and then NOTHING. I had a negative pregnancy test that day (about 10dpo). Later that night (TMI alert) I passed this weird clump of mucus. It was sticky, dry, and had dark blood streaked in it. (I passed a smaller one the next day, and the following day even smaller.) I got curious so I put it in water and over a few hours the blood soaked out of it and it ended up just being a clump of cloudy CM. At 12dpo, 9/27, I got my BFP in the evening. Still a little anxious waiting on having my blood drawn but I have a lot of hope. I was diagnosed with PCOS in June. They told me how hard it would be to conceive on my own and that was a bit discouraging... but here we are. 12 cycles in and only 6 ovulatory cycles and we're pregnant! Happy and Healthy 9 to you all!!!
> 
> Great news! Good luck with the bloods, i feel like a pin cushion with bruises on both arms! haha!
> I got my BFp at 8DPO, the only thing that made me test was cloudy EWCM glob type thing! usually i just get creamy white all the way to AF, which i had, and still have, but that glob got me thinking! Sounds to me like that was only implantation bleeding, can sometimes be on and off for a few days!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I still have scanty spotting now. Not as much the last 2 days, but I spotted for 9, yes NINE, days! I'm glad someone else got that glob. OH kept calling it a "booger" and for some reason I was getting super pissed off about it. :shrug: What can I say... hormones?! LOL, yeah, we'll blame it on the hormones! Everyone has told me that scanty spotting like that is normal in first trimester, as long as it's not paired with cramping/pain/more bleeding then it's not too bad. I can't say that I've had cramps but I've definitely had some pressure down there. I'm a lot more relaxed about things now but totally want to see my normal labs for reassurance. :cloud9: So, exciting. I had planned all of these "cute" ways to tell OH about the pregnancy. Haha, that all went out the window. I had gotten home from work (and bought pregnancy tests on my lunch hour), went to the bathroom and used an IC hcg and it had a faint line! So, I used the First Response Gold (digital) and it was said YES+! So, I stick it in my pocket, walk to the living room and say "Babe, how much do you love me?" He replied with "A lot, why?" I showed him the test and he kept saying "What does that mean?" My hands were a little shakey and all I could do was hug him. He told him mom and I told a few close friends, we don't want to tell anyone until after we get a heartbeat on ultrasound (the end of October). How do you guys plan on telling your families? For my dad we're going to get a shirt... he's already a grandpa to his wifes grandkids. I do feel a little bad, my sister has been trying for so long. I know that at first she'll be a little hurt but she had said before that she would get over it quickly and be happy for me. For my grandma (it'll be her first great-grand-baby, we're going to frame the ultrasound picture for her. My sister will probably get a bib, and the rest of the family will probably get cards mailed to them with the early ultrasound photo and a cute saying. We'll see. This is the shirt we're getting for my dad..
https://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/incrediblegifts_2173_354857427


:cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Gemini85

thats true, my numbers seem more suited to 20dpo really! x


----------



## Gemini85

dt1234565 said:


> Laura seems to me your numbers are doubling not trebling so that's normal x x

Done some maths and i work the increase out to be 247.5% increase, so halfway between doubliung and trebling. what does it indicate if numbers treble? x


----------



## struth

Just thought I'd let you know that I have just had my second lots of hcg levels from the drs and they have gone down from 134 to 113. 

It looks like I'm going to mc again. That will be twice in two months :cry:

So sad :-(


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh struth I am so, so sorry :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ladies, the symptoms coming and going is completely normal, its just your body getting used to hormones then they go up again. I remember in my last preg I'd have 1 day of mega symptoms, then 2 days of nothing all the way up to 14 weeks!

I can also recommend the mothercare sleep bras, they are fab, i had them last time and used them all the way through x


----------



## KEslinger

struth said:


> Just thought I'd let you know that I have just had my second lots of hcg levels from the drs and they have gone down from 134 to 113.
> 
> It looks like I'm going to mc again. That will be twice in two months :cry:
> 
> So sad :-(

I'm so sorry, hun. Take care of yourself!


----------



## Gemini85

Struth, I've been sat here with a massive lump in my throat trying to work out what to say, I rang OH and asked him, and he replied "what would you have wanted someone to say last month" and the answer is nothing. I only wanted someone to say, hey, it's ok, I can fix this. I'm not gonna start banging on about vanishing twin, at least you can fall etc, youve read it all before as have I. 
Please let us know what's happening, and don't leave us. Your knowledge and support has been tremendous! Xxxxx


----------



## struth

Laura Power said:


> Struth, I've been sat here with a massive lump in my throat trying to work out what to say, I rang OH and asked him, and he replied "what would you have wanted someone to say last month" and the answer is nothing. I only wanted someone to say, hey, it's ok, I can fix this. I'm not gonna start banging on about vanishing twin, at least you can fall etc, youve read it all before as have I.
> Please let us know what's happening, and don't leave us. Your knowledge and support has been tremendous! Xxxxx

:hugs: Bless you hon - that is so true isn't it? There is nothing that can be said really. It's just enough to know that people care :hugs:


----------



## Gemini85

I care :cry: I feel heartbroken for you. X


----------



## Gemini85

I hope this doesn't upset anyone, there are quite a few of us here with angels already, and even now I am pregnant again, I still think of mine, and get sad. 
Someone sent me this poem when I MC last month, and I found it really helped me, I'm sure there is something we can all take from it, and I'm not religious....xxx



What Makes a Mother? 


I thought of you and closed my eyes 
And prayed to God today 
I asked "What makes a Mother?" 
And I know I heard Him say. 

"A Mother has a baby" 
This we know is true 
"But God can you be a Mother, 
When your baby's not with you?" 

"Yes, you can," He replied 
With confidence in His voice 
"I give many women babies, 
When they leave is not their choice. 

Some I send for a lifetime, 
And others for the day. 
And some I send to feel your womb, 
But there's no need to stay." 

"I just don't understand this God 
I want my baby to be here." 
He took a deep breath and cleared His throat, 
And then I saw the tear. 

"I wish I could show you, 
What your child is doing today. 
If you could see your child's smile, 
With all the other children and say... 

'We go to Earth to learn our lessons, 
Of love and life and fear. 
My Mommy loved me oh so much, 
I got to come strait here. 

I feel so lucky to have a Mom, 
Who had so much love for me. 
I learned my lessons very quickly, 
My Mommy set me free. 

I miss my Mommy oh so much, 
But I visit her every day. 
When she goes to sleep, 
On her pillow's where I lay 

I stroke her hair and kiss her cheek, 
And whisper in her ear. 
Mommy don't be sad today, 
I'm your baby and I'm here.' 

"So you see my dear sweet ones, 
your children are okay. 
Your babies are born here in My home, 
And this is where they'll stay. 

They'll wait for you with Me, 
Until your lesson's through. 
And on the day that you come home 
they'll be at the gates for you. 

So now you see what makes a Mother, 
It's the feeling in your heart 
it's the love you had so much of 
Right from the very start 

Though some on earth may not realize, 
you are a Mother. 
Until their time is done. 
They'll be up here with Me one day 
and know that you are the best one!


----------



## kary322

struth said:


> Just thought I'd let you know that I have just had my second lots of hcg levels from the drs and they have gone down from 134 to 113.
> 
> It looks like I'm going to mc again. That will be twice in two months :cry:
> 
> So sad :-(

They are no words that will make u feel better but I am here if u need to talk. I misscarriage last month and is the worst pain ever nothing seems to make u feel better. Take care!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gemgem77

Struth I care and am so sorry :hugs: Laura that has just made me cry, what a beautiful poem xx


----------



## dt1234565

Struth I am so very sorry. The baby I lost in March was due the day I got my BFP this time around.

Your forever baby will come to you.

I send you a big cuddle through this screen. My thoughts are with you. I am so sorry. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emma1985

struth said:


> Just thought I'd let you know that I have just had my second lots of hcg levels from the drs and they have gone down from 134 to 113.
> 
> It looks like I'm going to mc again. That will be twice in two months :cry:
> 
> So sad :-(

Heartbroken for you xx


----------



## emma1985

Emzywemzy said:


> Ladies, the symptoms coming and going is completely normal, its just your body getting used to hormones then they go up again. I remember in my last preg I'd have 1 day of mega symptoms, then 2 days of nothing all the way up to 14 weeks!
> 
> I can also recommend the mothercare sleep bras, they are fab, i had them last time and used them all the way through x

Hey sweetie, thanks so much, my lack or sore boobs today has got me worried. x


----------



## jelly tots

oh struth i am so very sorry to hear this, totally gutted for you. i have no idea what else to say but we are all here to help you through this. mahoosive hugs to you and oh i cant imagine how you are feeling.
do take care and keep in touch as i, as im sure everyone else has too, have very much valued all of your advice, support and laughs over the last week.xx


----------



## emma1985

got myseld soo upset as my boobs are not hurting. I have a tiny bit of cramp too. No spotting or anything and have to wai till mon/tue for my blood test and results.


----------



## Gemini85

Fx everything is fine for you xx


----------



## JennyJelly

emma1985 said:


> Emzywemzy said:
> 
> 
> Sorry selfish post... happy 5 weeks me! :happydance:
> 
> Me too! :happydance: yay for us! :happydance:Click to expand...

Mee too!! :)


----------



## cricket in VA

Struth, I am so, so sorry. I echo what's been said...nothing I can say makes it better, but I definitely feel for you! I'm about a week away from when I m/c last time, so I'm still super nervous. And it took 6 mos to get pg again. It's never easy, and the hormones don't help! Massive hug, and I hope you're doing ok!


----------



## Lilyfire

Struth I am so very sorry for your loss, I don't know what to say. Devastated for you. Lots of hugs to you and your Mr. X


----------



## cricket in VA

emma1985 said:


> got myseld soo upset as my boobs are not hurting. I have a tiny bit of cramp too. No spotting or anything and have to wai till mon/tue for my blood test and results.

I also have less soreness today and a bit of cramping...but nothing really close to painful yet, so hoping they are all healthy, growing cramps! I have to wait until the 12th for my appt! Really tempted to request bloods sooner just to be sure all is ok.


----------



## JennyJelly

Struth, I only read your post now. I'm sorry, I hope you're doing as good as you can be, look after yourself x


----------



## JennyJelly

I see everyone seems to be going to the doctor etc. I haven't even told my doctor yet! I was going to wait till 10 weeks. That's ok?


----------



## emma1985

cricket in VA said:


> emma1985 said:
> 
> 
> got myseld soo upset as my boobs are not hurting. I have a tiny bit of cramp too. No spotting or anything and have to wai till mon/tue for my blood test and results.
> 
> I also have less soreness today and a bit of cramping...but nothing really close to painful yet, so hoping they are all healthy, growing cramps! I have to wait until the 12th for my appt! Really tempted to request bloods sooner just to be sure all is ok.Click to expand...

Thanks. I'm just over emotional today, hormones I guess. I'm just sooo scared.
I am staying positive though, bloods on monday results tuesday and hopefull a scan
Before the end of next week. My last blood tests were last friday, they had gone
Up from 60 to 188. Fingers crossed for us all. X


----------



## Gemini85

JennyJelly said:


> I see everyone seems to be going to the doctor etc. I haven't even told my doctor yet! I was going to wait till 10 weeks. That's ok?

It's recommended to let your GP know straight away, otherwise you might not get a midwife appt when you need one around 11/12 weeks x


----------



## Nimzbaby

I have started up reading, but gotta go to sleep now, so I just wanted to post quickly. 
I am Naomi, and my wonderful husband and I have been TTC for 4 months since our wedding. We are soo lucky to have been given our BFP last night. Used a digi this evening and its reading Pregnant 2-3. According to my LMP I am due 5th June. 
I really am hoping and praying that everything is OK for all of us, and we have a H & H 8 months :). 
Cant wait to share this magical journey with all of you xxxx


----------



## cricket in VA

emma1985 said:


> cricket in VA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emma1985 said:
> 
> 
> got myseld soo upset as my boobs are not hurting. I have a tiny bit of cramp too. No spotting or anything and have to wai till mon/tue for my blood test and results.
> 
> I also have less soreness today and a bit of cramping...but nothing really close to painful yet, so hoping they are all healthy, growing cramps! I have to wait until the 12th for my appt! Really tempted to request bloods sooner just to be sure all is ok.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I'm just over emotional today, hormones I guess. I'm just sooo scared.
> I am staying positive though, bloods on monday results tuesday and hopefull a scan
> Before the end of next week. My last blood tests were last friday, they had gone
> Up from 60 to 188. Fingers crossed for us all. XClick to expand...

Totally understandable!! With everything you've been through it's hard not to be nervous! It's sounding really positive though, so just keep that in mind. 

On another note, I ordered a onesie (had to get it for my gaseous OH) that says "don't look at me...that smell is coming from my dad". It came today, and I definitely cried when I opened it and realized in not too long our little one would wearing it. Christmas present number one - check!


----------



## cricket in VA

Nimzbaby said:


> I have started up reading, but gotta go to sleep now, so I just wanted to post quickly.
> I am Naomi, and my wonderful husband and I have been TTC for 4 months since our wedding. We are soo lucky to have been given our BFP last night. Used a digi this evening and its reading Pregnant 2-3. According to my LMP I am due 5th June.
> I really am hoping and praying that everything is OK for all of us, and we have a H & H 8 months :).
> Cant wait to share this magical journey with all of you xxxx

Welcome, Noemi! I'm due June 5th too! Good luck keeping up with this thread...it's out of control (in a good way) :)


----------



## cricket in VA

JennyJelly said:


> I see everyone seems to be going to the doctor etc. I haven't even told my doctor yet! I was going to wait till 10 weeks. That's ok?

All the doctors I've talked to see people between 6 and 10 weeks for the first time (State-side...not sure where you are), so I'd recommend calling so you can get in for an appointment!


----------



## KEslinger

I wish I could find something that actually tastes good to eat. Things just don't taste right/good. My appetite has totally gone down... I'm hungry but after a few bites, I'm full. And, with nothing tasting good it's kinda hard. =\ Bloodwork Sunday... hopefully that'll put my mind at ease with this spotting. Reading about it being normal, and hearing that other people have gone through it really doesn't seem to help. I have What To Expect and that didn't really settle my mind either. I want to see doubling hcgs!


----------



## wantanerd

second round of bloodwork then one more round on Tuesday before I get an ultrasound at the end of next week to check the position of the baby then hopefully 1-2 weeks later the ultrasound for the heartbeat.


----------



## abic77

Hi everyone!

Just wondered if I should be going to see my Dr? There seems to be a lot of people getting HCG levels checked and bloodwork done and not sure if i should be asking for this too?

I went to see the Dr the other day as needed advise about my anti-depressant and about whether i'm allowed to run my marathon in 2 weeks (apparently he wouldnt do it if he was me so i will just run/walk the whole way and as long as i don't break a sweat i should be fine!!)

Anyway I asked him whats next re midwife and what do i need to do and he just told me to go back and see him for another review of a/d's in 3-4 weeks and that Drs don't do ante-natal care anymore. When i asked him about what do i need to know (diet etc) he told me to go on the nhs website and it has everything i need on there?

No mention of midwife....does he assume i will just book in with him/her myself?

....and should i be asking for hcg tests??

Any advise appreciated x


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Abi, what an unhelpful doctor. Are you in the uk?


----------



## abic77

Hi GemGem,

yes i am in the UK....he was really helpful with my a/d's but just seemed very casual about the whole what to do next thing.

Oh and he got my due date wrong....i told him when my last period was and he told me i was over 6 weeks preggers! daft bat! To be fair i have had terrible terrible Drs in the past and this is a great one in comparison....i think he was maybe having an off day!


----------



## abic77

PS should i be asking for hcg test etc?

SInce i found out i was pregnant i have cut right down on my a/d and caffeine and i literally cant stay awake, have blurry vision and feel totally detathed from the world.....anyone else feeling like this? I think these symptoms are as a result of me cutting down a/d's and caffeine but hey who knows.....

....and why with only one cup of tea a day do i still wake up at 5.30 in the morning?? is this natures way of getting me used to being up so early?

I really don't think i am ready for sleepless nights.....i do NOT do well with a little bit of sleep...........


----------



## abic77

GEmGEm are you 34 too? Just guessing/summising from your username u were born in 77? Is this your first?

Can you tell I'm home alone and thinking too much..........

PS how do i get the "juneBugs 2012" icon in my signature?


----------



## KatieAG

Hello all, mind if I join? I got my BFP on Wednesday after trying for the best part of a year. It's lovely to read all your happy news. I think I'm due on the 4th June so long as everything goes according to plan.


----------



## abic77

KatieAG said:


> Hello all, mind if I join? I got my BFP on Wednesday after trying for the best part of a year. It's lovely to read all your happy news. I think I'm due on the 4th June so long as everything goes according to plan.


Hey Katie!!

Congratulations hun and welcome to the group (I am new and just invited myself a couple of days ago!)

Can't wait for us to all share our experiences together....x

:flower:


----------



## abic77

OMG of ALLLL the people in this thread I have just noticed i am the only one actually on here at the minute......


**LONELY SAD SULKY FACE**
:sulk:


----------



## gemgem77

Sorry girls I was out walking the dogs, I woke up at 7.30 this morning grrrr!!! Abi I know exactly what you mean about tiredness I am a mess by the afternoon lol
Yes you need to get the number for the midwife from your docs and arrange a booking in appointment, which is usually around the 8-10 weeks mark I think. They take your blood and urine and check all your family history. I'm lucky my midwifes offer early bird sessions which are group sessions so starting that on Weds.
Welcome Katie :hi: Wow after a year what fantastic news!
Abi I am 34 and I want more than 1 baby so need to get cracking lol
I will try and find the link for the June Bugs give me 2 secs xx


----------



## gemgem77

https://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n519/xamour3/JuneBugs.jpg

Try pasting this in your signature xx


----------



## gemgem77

Damn sorry girls it didn't work!!!


----------



## gemgem77

Go to page 14 of this thread and the link is on there x


----------



## KatieAG

abic77 said:


> KatieAG said:
> 
> 
> Hello all, mind if I join? I got my BFP on Wednesday after trying for the best part of a year. It's lovely to read all your happy news. I think I'm due on the 4th June so long as everything goes according to plan.
> 
> 
> Hey Katie!!
> 
> Congratulations hun and welcome to the group (I am new and just invited myself a couple of days ago!)
> 
> Can't wait for us to all share our experiences together....x
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

Hi Abi,

Thanks so much, it's all so exciting but so stressful. Can't sleep properly so feeling shattered which doesn't help with the early pregnancy neurosis!

Downloaded this in the early hours when I couldn't sleep. It's quite entertaining and reminds you that you're not going insane.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Taboo-Secr...r_1_26?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1317456799&sr=1-26 

I'm goingto attempt a really long walk to try to knock me out tonight. Looking forward to hearing all your updates. Xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Morning all!

Laura could you maybe add the June Bugs link and instructions from page 14 to your first post on the front page so that the new members can easily find it so they can add it to their siggy? :flower:

Abic what a rubbish doctor! He should really refer to you a midwife and you should see them at about 8-12 weeks for your booking in appointment. You may have to self refer in your area though. As for HCG levels, you only need to have those checked if you are concerned ie if you've had previous losses or if you have any reason to think that the pregnancy isn't progressing properly, for example bleeding or pain. Otherwise, you don't need to worry! I imagine the detached feeling is coming from stepping down on the ADs- I know when I came off them a few years back that's exactly how I felt! That can also account for the early waking, although I know a lot of people have sleep trouble in the first tri! Last time I had a couple of weeks of waking in the middle of the night and not being able to get back to sleep.

Welcome newbies and congrats! :flower:

The nausea has stepped up a notch today, keep feeling like I need to be sick but haven't yet!

Anyone up to anything good this weekend? x


----------



## Gemini85

In off to mothercare.....need me one of those sleep bras....Ouchie! X


----------



## gemgem77

LOL Laura!! x


----------



## dt1234565

Lol! We are off to the beach today!!! 30 degrees in October whoop whoop!!!

XxxxX


----------



## JennyJelly

I have no plans for the weekend - boring!!
Can't enjoy a lie in because my back gets sore :(
Ps - welcome to all the new ones!!


----------



## JennyJelly

dt1234565 said:


> Lol! We are off to the beach today!!! 30 degrees in October whoop whoop!!!
> 
> XxxxX

I am SO jealous - Scotland, raining and 12 degrees.


----------



## dt1234565

JennyJelly said:


> dt1234565 said:
> 
> 
> Lol! We are off to the beach today!!! 30 degrees in October whoop whoop!!!
> 
> XxxxX
> 
> I am SO jealous - Scotland, raining and 12 degrees.Click to expand...

Ha ha! We are going with the in laws who are down from Scotland for the weekend!!! X


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ooh dt have a lovely time! Where in Essex are you?

It's another lovely day here as well. I can't believe it's October!


----------



## dt1234565

We are in Upminster x x


----------



## Emzywemzy

I am from down south originally, from Dartford in Kent. 

The MS has officially arrived. I've thrown up a few times this last hour. I was reaaallly hoping to avoid it this time... but I am also pleased as it's a good sign!!! I hope I don't get it as bad as last time, I couldn't do anything last time!!


----------



## dt1234565

I don't like to brag but I've never had it!!!! X


----------



## disneybelle25

Hey ladies!! Got my :bfp: on Tuesday night at 9pdo so according to my ticker I'm due 10th June!
Had an mc in July so v v nervous about it all going wrong again but have to say already feeling a little nauseous and definitely got the mood swings!!


----------



## gemgem77

Welcone to a great thread Disneybelle and congrats on your bfp :hugs:


----------



## gemgem77

Welcome even lol


----------



## cricket in VA

Welcome to the new ladies! I'm getting ready for an all day training to become a court appointed special advocate for chiren who have been victims of abuse or neglect....almost as exciting as you all going to the beach and visiting people!


----------



## Lilyfire

dt1234565 said:


> Lol! We are off to the beach today!!! 30 degrees in October whoop whoop!!!
> 
> XxxxX

We are getting ready for a skype with hubby's parents in 1/2 hour, we are going to tell them the news! Can't wait!! Welcome to the new ladies and congrats on your BFPs! :-D


----------



## Lilyfire

PS- random info: indulged my poas habit this morning by using one of the digi ovulation sticks I have left to see if it would turn positive like people sometimes say happens with pregnant women... I got a smiley face!


----------



## hakunamatata

Haha nice!! I've been POAS still too just to make sure :haha:


----------



## Mrs.Craig

i POAS'd last night and both lines were really dark. 

ive been nervous as this is my first.


----------



## ESpacey

Hey everyone! I'm new here, I'm cautiously excited about my :bfp:

I should be due June 10th! Anyone else due around that time too?

How is everyone feeling??


----------



## disneybelle25

Espacey thats the same day as me!!! Exciting isnt it, although have to say im very nervous


----------



## Lilyfire

ESPACEY!!!!! So great to see you here! How are you feeling today? :-D


----------



## ESpacey

I feel fine, my temps are staying high and my boobs are HUGE. haha

How about you Lilyfire? When are you due Lilyfire?

Disney, THAT'S awesome! It's very exciting! My birthday is June 22, it would be the best gift in the world to have my baby in time for that, and FATHERS day, how awesome. I love it.


----------



## Lilyfire

I'm due June 3rd! I'm getting less and less nervous as the days go by. I'm counting down to 6 weeks, then 12.... I even have countdowns on my iPhone! Today I feel a bit nauseous, couldn't finish my yogurt. My boobs are still big and sore, but I'm feeling great! Yey! :-D


----------



## wantanerd

I am due either June 3rd or June 5th depending if they want to go by LMP or ovulation.


----------



## ESpacey

That's great Lilyfire! I love the countdown idea! How is your OH doing with everything?


----------



## Lilyfire

ESpacey said:


> That's great Lilyfire! I love the countdown idea! How is your OH doing with everything?

He's soooooooo excited! He texts me all day from work! Yesterday he came home with a huge bunch of flowers and a card saying that he's looking forward to the next chapter in our lives and that he thinks I'll make a great mother.... I burst out crying! I STILL cant believe it! Just counting down those days now. Are you still waiting to tell your Mr? I hope you're doing ok? :hugs:


----------



## ESpacey

Lilyfire said:


> ESpacey said:
> 
> 
> That's great Lilyfire! I love the countdown idea! How is your OH doing with everything?
> 
> He's soooooooo excited! He texts me all day from work! Yesterday he came home with a huge bunch of flowers and a card saying that he's looking forward to the next chapter in our lives and that he thinks I'll make a great mother.... I burst out crying! I STILL cant believe it! Just counting down those days now. Are you still waiting to tell your Mr? I hope you're doing ok? :hugs:Click to expand...


You're soooo lucky! That's amazing!!! I'm soooooo happy for you guys! I still laugh thinking about the excited faces you were giving each other when your friend was in town! haha

I told him yesterday because I knew I wouldn't be able to hide my sadness if I lost the baby. I didn't want him to be wondering why I didn't tell him in the first place. He's the same as me, nervous etc. He says he hopes it sticks, but if it doesn't we still need to take a break from TTC for a while :cry:.. He can be negative, so I'm trying to just avoid the whole thing with him until I know what's going on. It causes more worry, and right now I'm actually feeling calm. I'll be a nervous wreck come Monday after the blood test waiting for the results!!


----------



## Lilyfire

Your Dr sounds AMAZING and im glad they're looking after you and checking things for you. Plus you said you have symptoms and your temps are high, all GREAT signs :-D I'm sure your DH will be much more positive as time goes by, it must be difficult after a loss to get that fear out of your mind. I really think things will be great on Monday and you guys can celebrate properly


----------



## ESpacey

Lilyfire said:


> Your Dr sounds AMAZING and im glad they're looking after you and checking things for you. Plus you said you have symptoms and your temps are high, all GREAT signs :-D I'm sure your DH will be much more positive as time goes by, it must be difficult after a loss to get that fear out of your mind. I really think things will be great on Monday and you guys can celebrate properly


Thanks! I hope so!! We had a missed miscarriage last time. We thought I was like 10 weeks along but ended up only being 6 weeks with no heartbeat. Its going to be nice now to get monitored right away so I will be able to know if things are wrong right away without waiting until 10 weeks! I think we are both going to be a little cautiously optimistic until we see a heartbeat...

My doctors are truly amazing, I'm so lucky they are close to me, but even if they weren't I'd commute to them! 

Are you seeing an RE?


----------



## EJPerkins

Hey ladies.. Can I join all ya?? Hope everyone is doin great and congrats to everyone on here!! This is so awesome that we have each other on here. I'm due around june 1st. Had a lil spotting this morning so I'm just takin it easy today. Tryin to stay calm and positive. Goin to the doc on tuesday so hope is all good. Gl ladies! :)


----------



## cricket in VA

Lilyfire said:


> PS- random info: indulged my poas habit this morning by using one of the digi ovulation sticks I have left to see if it would turn positive like people sometimes say happens with pregnant women... I got a smiley face!

Glad you and Hakuna have gotten good results! I might indulge my POAS urges soon - I haven't since Tuesday! That was the day AF was due - got a nice, strong line on my IC. I'm trying to be good about drinking water now, so I feel like I'll be super diluted if I POAS now, although there should still be a nice line...trying to be patient! 11 days until my doctors appointment. Counting down!


----------



## cricket in VA

I just caved to peer pressure and POAS...the test line is just as dark as the control line. I am definitively still pregnant. I am now going to drop the tests and back away slowly...


----------



## cricket in VA

EJPerkins said:


> Hey ladies.. Can I join all ya?? Hope everyone is doin great and congrats to everyone on here!! This is so awesome that we have each other on here. I'm due around june 1st. Had a lil spotting this morning so I'm just takin it easy today. Tryin to stay calm and positive. Goin to the doc on tuesday so hope is all good. Gl ladies! :)

EJ - I hope everything goes well! Definitely rest up and tell your little bean to hang on tight!


----------



## Gemini85

Hey ladies! Had a whole 3 pages to read thru! Lol I've had awfully painful tummy muscles today, can't even get myself of the sofa! Good sign of stretching?
Welcome newbies! I'll update front page with your EDDS tomorrow, and emzywemzy, good idea about the junebugs image link, I shall do that too! 
Mothercare was sold out of the sleep bras I wanted. Humph.
Did get a gorgeous pregnancy journal to fill in so I've something to look back on which I'm glad I got, and a Dorling Kindersley pregnancy book. So been reading that! 
Been breaking out but on my scalp?! Odd... 
Oh, and I've been an emotional b1tch from hell! I'm surprised my OH hasn't left me after the day we have had! Xx


----------



## ESpacey

cricket in VA said:


> I just caved to peer pressure and POAS...the test line is just as dark as the control line. I am definitively still pregnant. I am now going to drop the tests and back away slowly...


I love it! Drop the tests and back away! :rofl:

I think we have all felt that way at some point (or still do!)


----------



## Lilyfire

ESpacey said:


> Lilyfire said:
> 
> 
> Your Dr sounds AMAZING and im glad they're looking after you and checking things for you. Plus you said you have symptoms and your temps are high, all GREAT signs :-D I'm sure your DH will be much more positive as time goes by, it must be difficult after a loss to get that fear out of your mind. I really think things will be great on Monday and you guys can celebrate properly
> 
> 
> Thanks! I hope so!! We had a missed miscarriage last time. We thought I was like 10 weeks along but ended up only being 6 weeks with no heartbeat. Its going to be nice now to get monitored right away so I will be able to know if things are wrong right away without waiting until 10 weeks! I think we are both going to be a little cautiously optimistic until we see a heartbeat...
> 
> My doctors are truly amazing, I'm so lucky they are close to me, but even if they weren't I'd commute to them!
> 
> Are you seeing an RE?Click to expand...

My OBGYN sent me to an RE because I had a slight rise in hydroxyprogesterone, they found I had a mild form of NCAH. I went back to my OBGYN and they said that clomid should work for me... and it did! I had mild cramping today but it's died down now, it may have just been gas, that happened last week and scared me. Been quite nauseous today, it's horrible but reassures me. Urgh, I wish I could fastforward to 12 weeks and stop worrying. How are you?


----------



## Lilyfire

cricket in VA said:


> I just caved to peer pressure and POAS...the test line is just as dark as the control line. I am definitively still pregnant. I am now going to drop the tests and back away slowly...

Is made me burst out laughing in the supermarket before!!! Hahahaha!


----------



## ESpacey

Lilyfire said:


> ESpacey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilyfire said:
> 
> 
> Your Dr sounds AMAZING and im glad they're looking after you and checking things for you. Plus you said you have symptoms and your temps are high, all GREAT signs :-D I'm sure your DH will be much more positive as time goes by, it must be difficult after a loss to get that fear out of your mind. I really think things will be great on Monday and you guys can celebrate properly
> 
> 
> Thanks! I hope so!! We had a missed miscarriage last time. We thought I was like 10 weeks along but ended up only being 6 weeks with no heartbeat. Its going to be nice now to get monitored right away so I will be able to know if things are wrong right away without waiting until 10 weeks! I think we are both going to be a little cautiously optimistic until we see a heartbeat...
> 
> My doctors are truly amazing, I'm so lucky they are close to me, but even if they weren't I'd commute to them!
> 
> Are you seeing an RE?Click to expand...
> 
> My OBGYN sent me to an RE because I had a slight rise in hydroxyprogesterone, they found I had a mild form of NCAH. I went back to my OBGYN and they said that clomid should work for me... and it did! I had mild cramping today but it's died down now, it may have just been gas, that happened last week and scared me. Been quite nauseous today, it's horrible but reassures me. Urgh, I wish I could fastforward to 12 weeks and stop worrying. How are you?Click to expand...

I know!!! I feel the same way! I can't wait to feel sick all the time, for that exact reason!!

Are you still seeing your RE or has he released you back to your OB?


----------



## Lilyfire

They diagnosed what I had and sent my results back to my OBGYN recommending clomid. I'm just seeing the OBGYN now, she's really lovely! 

Ladies, a quick question: has anyone ever heard of miscarriages running in families? My mum had 4 and a stillbirth before me and my 2 siblings, and was never given a reason. Am I just going overboard with the worrying now? I just need some reassurance I suppose.


----------



## ESpacey

Personally, I have never heard of them being hereditary. Even most of the things you find online will say the same.


----------



## usamom

ESpacey said:


> Hey everyone! I'm new here, I'm cautiously excited about my :bfp:
> 
> I should be due June 10th! Anyone else due around that time too?
> 
> How is everyone feeling??

Me too!! Due June 10!


----------



## cricket in VA

I'm watching my cousin's 5 month old tonight. Just rocked him to sleep thinking about how this time next year I'll be rocking my baby! Lovely thought.


----------



## Lilyfire

cricket in VA said:


> I'm watching my cousin's 5 month old tonight. Just rocked him to sleep thinking about how this time next year I'll be rocking my baby! Lovely thought.

That's lovely! :-D


----------



## Lilyfire

I was browsing Netflix and decided to watch Raising Hope, partly because I'm in the mood for comedy, partly because there's a baby in it!!! Dear, dear... :|


----------



## ESpacey

usamom said:


> ESpacey said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! I'm new here, I'm cautiously excited about my :bfp:
> 
> I should be due June 10th! Anyone else due around that time too?
> 
> How is everyone feeling??
> 
> Me too!! Due June 10!Click to expand...

Yay! So many June babies!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lilyfire

:happydance: Woooo, 5 weeks! I'm an Appleseed!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## gemgem77

Happy 5 weeks Lilyfire!! xx


----------



## gemgem77

Welcome by the way Espacey :hi:


----------



## Gemini85

OFFICIALLY feel like an old lady. Can't sit up, cough, sit down. My stomach muscles and back ache are HORRENDOUS! Normal?! X


----------



## abic77

Morning ladies,

Laura....I'm sure it's all normal...there's so many weird and wonderful things going on not just physically but emotionally and psychologically too that i think all of what you have mentioned is normal! If you were getting real bad stabbing pains (enough to make you crease over) combined with bleeding i shouldn't worry but the fact that it all sounds muscle related sounds positive! I'm no Dr tho so if you're worried or concerned about any of this stuff go see ur GP.

I am having more phychological issues that physical ones at the moment.

My head feels f**ked and i can't get my head round lots of things. I have totally given up caffeine (used to drink a LOT of coffee) and I have halved my dose of my anti-depressant and i generally just feel awful from a mental state point of view. Not depressed just really just out of sorts. Not good and i hate it.

The only way i can describe it is that i'm constantly in a dream-like state and like i am watching my life pass by from through a window. I feel detached from reality and even if my OH and I have a cuddle or something i can't actually connect with him as if he's not really there. I am so stuck in my own head and can't "see" the world as i am trapped inside. Viewing things feels weird coz there's a slight blur on things again as if i'm looking through a window.
It was like this a few months ago and really got me down so hence i ended up on anti-d's but am now weaning myself off and those feelings and sensations are back.

So sorry girls for ranting but i just needed to get that off my chest. I feel like at times i will go insane! I'm obviously excited and pleased about WHY i have had to wean myself off the meds but at the same time i can't wait to get back on them......

Hope everyone has fun plans for today...gonna be a hot one again today (although looking out the window it's a bit wet at the moment!)

big hugs and kisses to you all and if anyone can relate in ANY way to how i have described above please let me know....


----------



## ESpacey

Hey! I'm so glad Lilyfire showed me this thread! I'm very excited to have the support of all you wonderful ladies during this journey!!


----------



## gigglesems

abic77 said:


> .....
> 
> So sorry girls for ranting but i just needed to get that off my chest. I feel like at times i will go insane! I'm obviously excited and pleased about WHY i have had to wean myself off the meds but at the same time i can't wait to get back on them......
> 
> big hugs and kisses to you all and if anyone can relate in ANY way to how i have described above please let me know....

Hey abic77 - I can relate and have had those exact feelings. It wont feel like much comfort but the mixture of coming of the anti-d's and the rise in pregnancy hormones is bound to make you feel messed up! It will ease but in the meantime maybe it best you revisit the docs? It might be that the withdrawal from the meds is too fast or that there is something more they can do to help. I know it sounds cheesy but maybe something like hypnotherapy could help (even just via CD) - breathing techniques can work wonders, I know they have for me! Make sure you are eating healthy and getting plenty of rest - if you find it hard explaining to your OH how you feel or that when you do, they dont 'get it' it can also help to write stuff down. When we talk we often blabber and I think taking your time and writing your feelings makes even you understand them better. I am sure you will feel a bit better soon and in the meantime, you have all of the lovely ladies on this board to help you! If you need a chat please PM me xxx

To those that have joined after MC there are a few of us on here that have suffered the same (myself just last month along with a few other ladies on here) and we all appreciatte and understand the concerns! Its fantastic that we are all there for each other x

I have been keeping up with your posts ladies and glad to see things are going well. Happy 5 weeks to me today. Had mild nausea every now and then, total exhaustion and cramping bloated feeling in uterus but fx'd things are good! :thumbup:


----------



## HLC2109

Hi Ladies! :hi: Not been here in a few days, had lots to do. It's taken a while for me to catch up! Been having AF like cramps for the last couple of days, is this normal? keep checking to make sure the :witch: hasn't arrived! Like many of you I have had MC previously so EVERYTHING is a worry.


----------



## disneybelle25

HLC2109 said:


> Hi Ladies! :hi: Not been here in a few days, had lots to do. It's taken a while for me to catch up! Been having AF like cramps for the last couple of days, is this normal? keep checking to make sure the :witch: hasn't arrived! Like many of you I have had MC previously so EVERYTHING is a worry.

I'm experiencing something very similar to you and around the same point in pregnancy too! I also suffered an mc in July so over paranoid! The ladies on this site have been great and told me that unless its accompanied by bleeding, cramps are completely normal, its lo settling in. Mine sometimes feel like af but mostly like trapped wind and are quite painful at times, I'm trying to see it as a good thing as long as I don't start bleeding and taking courage that noodle is tucking itself in and my body is stretching to cope with that


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girls

Sorry I've been awol, what I thought was morning sickness starting yesterday turned out to be gastroenteritis and I've been either in the bathroom or in bed this last day. To make it worse, Holly was sick all over her cot last night too and now DH has it! Not nice.

Abic :hugs: I remember those feelings when I came off anti Ds a few years ago, it's awful. If it doesn't improve within a day or 2, I would be going back to the doctor as it sounds like you might need to step down more gradually. Not only that but you've only just found out you are having a baby and those hormones don't help! 

x


----------



## HLC2109

disneybelle25 said:


> HLC2109 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! :hi: Not been here in a few days, had lots to do. It's taken a while for me to catch up! Been having AF like cramps for the last couple of days, is this normal? keep checking to make sure the :witch: hasn't arrived! Like many of you I have had MC previously so EVERYTHING is a worry.
> 
> I'm experiencing something very similar to you and around the same point in pregnancy too! I also suffered an mc in July so over paranoid! The ladies on this site have been great and told me that unless its accompanied by bleeding, cramps are completely normal, its lo settling in. Mine sometimes feel like af but mostly like trapped wind and are quite painful at times, I'm trying to see it as a good thing as long as I don't start bleeding and taking courage that noodle is tucking itself in and my body is stretching to cope with thatClick to expand...

I know it's not a great thing to say but I'm glad someone else is in the same boat! I had no nausea/cramps or anything before my MC so a bit of nausea is always reassuring!


----------



## Mei190

I am very nervous writing on here as I do have cramps however they are normal right? 
I have so little faith I havent even done a ticker again. Once I know everything is fine, I will. 

Got my BFP yesterday after having a chemical pregnancy last month. I put myself at about 4 weeks 3 days and am trying not to completely stress out.


----------



## zabka78

Hello Ladies ;) I'm Mom of 2 boys (10y& 7y) and now expecting my 3rd. baby -June 3rd. 2012 :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Gemini85

Welcome newbies! Congrats! Looks like everyone's having a struggle of a weekend!! Lol had a pain in what felt like my left ovary earlier, which had me on google for an hour searching "ectopic" lol off to mums in a bit for a BBQ, anyone else making themost of the weather? Xxx


----------



## hwimmer

Hi everyone! Mind if I join you? I just got my BFP yesterday :cloud9: and I believe I will be due around June 8th!


----------



## cricket in VA

Laura, I wish the weather here were nice! It's the coldest it's been since spring and raining for 3 days now! Yuck. 

Cramping ladies...totally normal. As you said, no blood, no severe pain, you're good. just sit back and enjoy your stomach growing!


----------



## cricket in VA

Lilyfire said:


> :happydance: Woooo, 5 weeks! I'm an Appleseed!!!!! :happydance:

Yay! Happy 5 weeks, Appleseed!


----------



## Lilyfire

Good morning ladies and welcome to the newbies, this is such a great thread! Well I'm 5 weeks today and I feel really great and positive! It seems to gave finally sunk in, IM PREGNANT! I don't know if it's hormones or what but I can't stop grinning today! I hope everyone is doing well? :D


----------



## gemgem77

Hi newbies and congrats! 
Laura I have just been chilling out in the garden today, will take the dogs out in a bit once it's cooled down.
Lilyfire I feel the same and have a real contented feeling all the time. Major bloating which I've had since I found out but everyone has that don't they? x


----------



## jelly tots

evening everyone, welcome to all of the new ladies!

ive had a fabolous weekend, hubster came home friday with a gorgeous bunch of roses and a card with him writing woop woop in it lol.
been spoiled and was allowed to go clothes shopping yesterday :) since being bloated this week nothing fits comfortably so got a few tunics and dresses in the sales. also went to primark and just got some bigger non wired bras to wear at night, makes a huge difference. walking down the stairs quickly proves painful still though lol.
hope you guys are all doing fine.
just ordered a lovely pregnancy journal off ebay so looking forward to that coming in a few days :)
mine and hubbys 2nd anniversary tomorrow so been out for a lovely dinner and going to watch a film tonight with dessert.
have a fabulous sunday and will be back tomorrow no doubt.x


----------



## Mrs.Craig

theres sooo much going on in this thread! ahhh. haha. i dont remember where i left off. im too afraid to write because im afraid ill miss a response? and advice?! haha.


----------



## duckytwins

hi everyone! mind if i come in to play? i just got my :bfp: this morning, so i'm due ~june 10!!

congrats on all the :bfp:s! how exciting!! h&h 9 months to you all!!


----------



## Gemini85

Congrats duckytwins!!! This is a very quick thread. Lol I just had a look at the april hatchlings site I was a member of before MC in Aug, and we have nearly caught them up on page numbers! 
Duckytwins, did you ever have your HCG betas taken with your twins? Xx


----------



## emma1985

gemgem77 said:


> Hi newbies and congrats!
> Laura I have just been chilling out in the garden today, will take the dogs out in a bit once it's cooled down.
> Lilyfire I feel the same and have a real contented feeling all the time. Major bloating which I've had since I found out but everyone has that don't they? x

I have a massive bloat, im only thin (ish) and already "look" pregnant. :haha:


----------



## duckytwins

thanks laura! no, i never had those numbers done. sorry


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh I have the bloat bump as well! I look about 16 weeks pregnant already and it's allll bloat! Gonna have to get the maternity trousers out sooner rather than later I think. I was in them at 11 weeks last time!

Got more crampy feelings again tonight. Although I know it's nothing to worry about, it's so hard not to! Arrghh I hate first tri, can't be doing with all this knicker checking!!! x


----------



## Lilyfire

emma1985 said:


> gemgem77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi newbies and congrats!
> Laura I have just been chilling out in the garden today, will take the dogs out in a bit once it's cooled down.
> Lilyfire I feel the same and have a real contented feeling all the time. Major bloating which I've had since I found out but everyone has that don't they? x
> 
> I have a massive bloat, im only thin (ish) and already "look" pregnant. :haha:Click to expand...

Yup, I got a bloat which I put down to the clomid... It's still here. I think I could pass for 3 months pregnant! Also, hubby's eyes popped out of his head while I was getting dressed this morning, in his words: "hahaha, OH MY GOD, your boobs are MASSIVE!" I think I'm going to have to get my hands on one of these sleep bras!


----------



## EJPerkins

well once again I am m/cing..:cry: i dont want to bring anyone of u girls down on here, just wanted to let u all know..
wish nothing but the best for all of u :hugs:

i will come back a visit and c how everyone is doin!


----------



## Mrs.Craig

EJPerkins said:


> well once again I am m/cing..:cry: i dont want to bring anyone of u girls down on here, just wanted to let u all know..
> wish nothing but the best for all of u :hugs:
> 
> i will come back a visit and c how everyone is doin!

oh no! im sooo sorry :(( i will be praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## Lilyfire

Oh EJ, I am so very very sorry. :cry: I wish you all the luck and babydust in the world for your next cycle:hugs: XxX


----------



## gigglesems

I am sorry to hear that EJ :hugs: - keeping my FX'd for you and sending you:hug:!


----------



## hakunamatata

EJPerkins said:


> well once again I am m/cing..:cry: i dont want to bring anyone of u girls down on here, just wanted to let u all know..
> wish nothing but the best for all of u :hugs:
> 
> i will come back a visit and c how everyone is doin!

I'm so sorry hon!

:hugs:


----------



## ESpacey

EJ, I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## ESpacey

I have the biggest knot in my stomach. Tomorrow will be my second HCG blood drawl. First came back with HCG 13.5, but my progesterone was over 20! I'm so nervous. I hope my numbers went up, but I know even if they do I'll still be all worried! I can't wait to get out of the first 12 weeks!


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Hello everyone! 
I got my :bfp: on the 22nd and already feel like I've been pregnant forever! :wacko: Reason is that I'm waiting for my 7 week scan and I'm not the most patient person; I've also had two losses, so you can imagine I'm anxious to see my little one. Only two more weeks of waiting to go! I'm hoping I'll be able to relax and enjoy this a bit more once I see a bubs and a heartbeat. 
Anyone else getting an early scan?
My symptoms so far have been pretty minimal: cramps early on, now just a bit of tugging; sensitive boobs but nothing crazy; low on energy and going to bed before 10; emotional highs and lows; super thirsty and, subsequently, peeing like crazy! :loo:
My EDD is June 2nd. I'm so excited! 
My husband (common-law) and I have been TTC since March 2010. I'm 32 and he's 34.
Looking forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## Anna Purna

EJ: :hugs: So sorry, hun.

ESpacey: Best of luck with your blood tests tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## cricket in VA

So sorry, EJ! It's so hard. Keep us posted on how you're doing! Big hug!


----------



## cricket in VA

I need to go get some maternity pants too...definitely not fitting comfortably in my pants! I typically have what I call my "bloatation device" with AF, and it's fully deployed right now! Pretty happy...my symptoms are back in full force today. Got a bear hug from a friend and my BBs hurt SO badly. Nausea. But I'll take it! :)


----------



## KEslinger

Lilyfire said:


> PS- random info: indulged my poas habit this morning by using one of the digi ovulation sticks I have left to see if it would turn positive like people sometimes say happens with pregnant women... I got a smiley face!

I've never considered myself a POAS addict but since I've gotten pregnant I think I am. I tested at 10dpo and got a negative on an IC hcg. At 12dpo I tried another IC hcg, saw a faint line, then tested (same urine) on a first response gold digital (positive). Next morning, I did an Answer (2 pink lines) test, positive. Because I've been spotting I had done another one. For the hell of it (now I'm just using up sticks to use them!!!) I did another digital when the other one went off the screen after 3 days. In conclusion: After seeing this post I immediately went into the bathroom, I can't hold my pee for any more than an hour atm, and used my clearblue digital ov sticks to see what would happen. Within about a minute I had a smiley face. When I ejected the stick (I know this doesn't mean much at all) I saw the 2 darkest blue lines EVER. At the same time that the ov test was running I did another IC hcg and got darker lines than before. I've heard that the wondfo ones don't get super dark but the line was a lot darker than it was on 9/27. YAY! I'm so anxious about my bloodwork it's unbelievable! I can't wait for the results, but then I go in again and do the waiting game all over again...

:cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## wantanerd

Glad to know I am not the only one who can't fit comfortably into their pants! This bloating is crazy but it lets me know all is going well. My 4th HCG blood draw will be tuesday and then friday i will get to see my little blob to check the position of it. Hoping all goes well!


----------



## gemgem77

Lilyfire said:


> emma1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemgem77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi newbies and congrats!
> Laura I have just been chilling out in the garden today, will take the dogs out in a bit once it's cooled down.
> Lilyfire I feel the same and have a real contented feeling all the time. Major bloating which I've had since I found out but everyone has that don't they? x
> 
> I have a massive bloat, im only thin (ish) and already "look" pregnant. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, I got a bloat which I put down to the clomid... It's still here. I think I could pass for 3 months pregnant! Also, hubby's eyes popped out of his head while I was getting dressed this morning, in his words: "hahaha, OH MY GOD, your boobs are MASSIVE!" I think I'm going to have to get my hands on one of these sleep bras!Click to expand...


:rofl:
My boobs are very small to start with so not at that stage yet although getting quite tender. Went round a friends Sat night and she hugged me really tight and I had to ask to be released as it was very painful lol

EJ I am so very sorry hun :hugs:
Welcome to the new ladies since I last posted!!! xxx


----------



## HLC2109

I'm so sorry EJ :hugs::flower:


----------



## jelly tots

I'm so sorry EJ :hugs:

Those nonwired bras i got the other day are a godsend, been soo comfy at night now. had the best nights sleep last night that i actually bounced out of bed this morning when normally its very hard for me to get up.

really cant be bothered today, plan to finish work as early as i can though as its our 2nd anniversary today. hubby is making me a nice dinner before he has to go back to camp tomorrow so be nice to spend this evening together.

i've got major bloat going on the last few days too, had to resort to wearing a tunic and leggings to work today as trousers just arent comfy at the moment.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ej I'm so sorry hun :hugs: thinking of you x


----------



## gemgem77

Can I ask a question. I know this is probably ridiculous but I am still using up my ic and poas, stupid I know! The test line is dark, but not as dark as the control line should I be concerned?


----------



## jelly tots

gemgem77 said:


> Can I ask a question. I know this is probably ridiculous but I am still using up my ic and poas, stupid I know! The test line is dark, but not as dark as the control line should I be concerned?

from mine and my firends experience ic's are quite hard to get really really dark lines on so i wouldnt worry too much, i was doing them last week to use them up and for my poas addiction, and didnt get a line darker than the control on them althoug it was fairly dark, i did on a frer though.


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Jelly tots I can't stop worrying! x


----------



## Gemini85

If youre worried, id say do and FRER, ive heard that the ICs dont get very dark too. 
Emma1985, any news on bloods yet? xx


----------



## gemgem77

Yeah I am going to get one today for sure I hope it will put my mind at rest xx


----------



## Gemini85

i might get one today too. lol, just to feed the addiction! 
Getting crampy type feelings today and stomach muscles awfully sore, if i cough i feel like something will tear! cant wait until friday to get this scan done, going out of my mind! lol x


----------



## jelly tots

ive got crampy feelings now and again but have been advised by all manner of people that it is just normal stretching pains. been quite lucky as not been too bad the last day or so apart from last night before going to sleep i had a few awkward feeling ones, boobs hurt loads though instead.



edit: well spoke too soon, here they come for this morning lol


----------



## gemgem77

I have just spent £20 on FRER's and Clearblue digis I hope they show me what I want to see! x


----------



## jelly tots

im sure they will all be lovely dark lines :)


----------



## gemgem77

God I hope so! Will let you all know when I get the chance to do them at work x


----------



## gemgem77

I am SO happy right now!!!! I have just managed to get to the toilet and do a FRER and a Clearblue Digi, the FRER line is so dark it's possibly darker than the control line and the digi came up in half a min with 3+, I am grinning from ear to ear!! Thanks girls for the advice xxx


----------



## jelly tots

see told you would all be okay :D x


----------



## Gemini85

gemgem77 said:


> I am SO happy right now!!!! I have just managed to get to the toilet and do a FRER and a Clearblue Digi, the FRER line is so dark it's possibly darker than the control line and the digi came up in half a min with 3+, I am grinning from ear to ear!! Thanks girls for the advice xxx

woop! will grab mine when i go out at lunch, getting all excited about it! lol x


----------



## gemgem77

It's wierd how it's so reassuring isn't it lol I bought twin packs of both in case I get the urge again lol x


----------



## jelly tots

lol, you two are bad influences! im tempted to go get some after work now x


----------



## Gemini85

well this is mine! 
Sorry for encouraging! just nice as a reminder that we are i suppose, ive not got too much else telling me i am! other than the sore boobs! lol x
 



Attached Files:







6.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jelly tots

lovely dark line :)


----------



## gemgem77

Ha ha Jellytots ahave we made you buy some now lol We're all as bad as each other. Lovely line Laura, reassuring isn't it! I feel the same not many symptoms apart from slightly tender breasts and tiredness! We will all be struck down with ms soon you watch lol x


----------



## Gemini85

im dreading it! last few days ive had like a half hour each morning about 10ish, where i feel a lil queasy, but thats all! 
Still worried about these muscle type aches in abdomen, they seem worse on the left side, and come and go?!?! cant wait til scan so i can find out if theres anything wrong!! knackered now, just had noodles and brought me out in a vile hot sweat. now i just want to sleeeeeeeeepppp! lol x


----------



## Lilyfire

Laura Power said:


> gemgem77 said:
> 
> 
> I am SO happy right now!!!! I have just managed to get to the toilet and do a FRER and a Clearblue Digi, the FRER line is so dark it's possibly darker than the control line and the digi came up in half a min with 3+, I am grinning from ear to ear!! Thanks girls for the advice xxx
> 
> woop! will grab mine when i go out at lunch, getting all excited about it! lol xClick to expand...

I've been using up my leftover OPKs just to see two nice dark lines! Urgh, damn hormones, I woke up feeling really blue today, which is not like me. I hope I cheer up as the day goes on, meh. Good luck to all those getting bloodwork back today :flower:


----------



## jelly tots

i wouldnt worry about the cramps, mine seem localised on the right hand side more than all over sometimes. putting it down to my right boob being bigger and more painful than the left lol.
just had a massive slice of carrot cake and now feel so full and nauseous, was fine at the time. think i may have to wait until after half 1 before i venture and have my soup.
dont feel too tired today but have spread my lunch out throughout the day so think that is helping me. although when i get home tonight i may have to have a nap while hubster cooks tea. although i bet you im speaking too soon and give it half hour i will be counting down to when i can clock off early.
nah i think im going to stay away from testing more, i know im pregnant and its not going to show anything different to what i already got last week, will just ave to be patient and wait for the scan in 6 weeks time.


----------



## gemgem77

Jellytots is your scan already booked in? 
Good on you for not testing again your right as well lol 
My stomach cramps are right in the middle and can make me feel slightly nauseous at times. That's where I usually get my af cramps, do you usually get your cramps where you have them now? xx


----------



## Gemini85

mine dont feel like AF cramps, feels like ive pulled muscles doing too many sit ups? then with a dull ache on left ovary, thing is, for a few months in a row i knew i Od from the left as i got ovulation pains, this time, i didnt, was convinced i was out because of it, so now im thinking that i did o from left, but didnt feel O pain as my body wasnt pushing the eggy along my tube, and the pain i now have is ectopic! HELP! IM LOSING THE PLOT! x


----------



## jelly tots

gemgem77 said:


> Jellytots is your scan already booked in?
> Good on you for not testing again your right as well lol
> My stomach cramps are right in the middle and can make me feel slightly nauseous at times. That's where I usually get my af cramps, do you usually get your cramps where you have them now? xx

it's not booked yet, but i have a fair idea of when it will be as my friend is a midwife at the same hospital so she had a quick look at the diary for me.
ive been having cramps all over like when i have af so in no fixed place, but do now and again have a few just on the right but im thinking its just me not picking up on any others when im busy etc.



Laura Power said:


> mine dont feel like AF cramps, feels like ive pulled muscles doing too many sit ups? then with a dull ache on left ovary, thing is, for a few months in a row i knew i Od from the left as i got ovulation pains, this time, i didnt, was convinced i was out because of it, so now im thinking that i did o from left, but didnt feel O pain as my body wasnt pushing the eggy along my tube, and the pain i now have is ectopic! HELP! IM LOSING THE PLOT! x

im sure everything is fine, try not to read too much into anything. getting yourself worked up about something like that isnt good for you or baby. 
ive been reading some other threads and a feelings like you have done too many sit ups is what everyone else is feeling too, so is completely normal. try to relax and enjoy it all.


----------



## duckytwins

morning ladies! does anyone else have bbs that hurt soooo bad you want to take them off? it's pretty much my only major symptom and it's driving me nuts! 

i'll be calling my dr's office today to let them know i got my :bfp: yesterday!!


----------



## duckytwins

gemini is right, this thread does move quickly. ej, i'm so sorry about your m/c. is this something that's been happening often?


----------



## jelly tots

duckytwins said:


> morning ladies! does anyone else have bbs that hurt soooo bad you want to take them off? it's pretty much my only major symptom and it's driving me nuts!
> 
> i'll be calling my dr's office today to let them know i got my :bfp: yesterday!!

yep, had it all week, going down stairs quickly blimmin hurts. i recommend getting a sleep bra from mothercare or just some plain non-wired ones from primark or somewhere to sleep in. it helps loads ive found


----------



## Bernadette87

Congratulations to all June expecting mummys. I've got an EDD of 2nd June currently, may I join your group? X


----------



## jelly tots

Bernadette87 said:


> Congratulations to all June expecting mummys. I've got an EDD of 2nd June currently, may I join your group? X

course you can chick. hello and congratulations!!!


----------



## Gemini85

for those that have been here a while, i am still Laura Power, lol, but changed my username as i stupidly used my real name, which meant people (dont ask why) were googling my name, and even knew i was pg cos of it?!? dont ask, ive no idea! but its still me! lol x


----------



## Gemini85

duckytwins said:


> gemini is right, this thread does move quickly. ej, i'm so sorry about your m/c. is this something that's been happening often?

We have had two on the group so far, they have little angels by the names on first page. 
Its very sad, the april group i was a member of before i MCd now has about 10, makes me very sad to see! 

And YES i want to take mine off! worst bit is at the ned of the day, when you forget, take your bra off, meaning the drop some :haha: and OH MY GOD! it hurts! lol x


----------



## hakunamatata

Of course you can join.

I definitely have a hard time keeping up with this thread, but I'm hoping to get to know people better eventually :flower:


----------



## Lilyfire

Gemini85 said:


> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> gemini is right, this thread does move quickly. ej, i'm so sorry about your m/c. is this something that's been happening often?
> 
> We have had two on the group so far, they have little angels by the names on first page.
> Its very sad, the april group i was a member of before i MCd now has about 10, makes me very sad to see!
> 
> And YES i want to take mine off! worst bit is at the ned of the day, when you forget, take your bra off, meaning the drop some :haha: and OH MY GOD! it hurts! lol xClick to expand...

That's terrible. 10?? Just as I was feeling positive, this puts TERROR in my heart again.


----------



## Emzywemzy

I was wondering about the name Gemini LOL!

I'm not testing again. I did about 15 when I first got my BFP... NO MORE!!

We're just about over the sickness bug now and that's making way for good ol' pregnancy nausea here. I made the mistake of eating some Fajita flavoured pringles Blurggghhhh!

Excited but very apprehensive for my scan on Thursday. I really really hope everything is ok. Not feeling much symptom wise, but then it's hard to tell as I've been ill. Feeling sick and tired, but don't know how much of that is the bug still. My boobs aren't really hurting at all this time around, whereas they really did last time. I just keep telling myself that all pregnancies are different and it won't be exactly the same this time around! The only thing I do have is LOADS of creamy CM, which is sometimes yellow ish and globby!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Lilyfire said:


> Gemini85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> gemini is right, this thread does move quickly. ej, i'm so sorry about your m/c. is this something that's been happening often?
> 
> We have had two on the group so far, they have little angels by the names on first page.
> Its very sad, the april group i was a member of before i MCd now has about 10, makes me very sad to see!
> 
> And YES i want to take mine off! worst bit is at the ned of the day, when you forget, take your bra off, meaning the drop some :haha: and OH MY GOD! it hurts! lol xClick to expand...
> 
> That's terrible. 10?? Just as I was feeling positive, this puts TERROR in my heart again.Click to expand...

I bet there were a lot of members in the thread though hun. You do read about MC a lot on this forum and it's frightening, but a lot of people come to this forum for support because they have had an MC or have had MCs in the past so I think we hear about them a lot more than we usually would. Please try not to worry :hugs: I've just dug out the first trimester thread for my September Stars group. By the end of the first tri, there were 254 members (not all posted regularly!) and there were 11 MCs out of all those people. That's less than 5% of all people. Please don't worry :kiss:


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm also trying not to worry. But I also think I'll feel slightly relieved when I hit the 12 week mark. Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## Gemini85

massively, cant WAIT to get to 12 weeks! 
And yes there were ALOT of members! sorry, didnt mean to panic you! we do seem to mention it alot on here, mainly cos we were impatient and didnt want to wait to try again, which makes us more anxious than most i think! 
Gemini is my starsign, and will be bubbas, so seemed appropriate¬! x


----------



## gemgem77

I cannot wait to get to 12weeks either, feels like it's ages away though!
Just been for lunch with one of my best mates and was saying about the tests I had done etc and she started saying I have to relax as rates are really high for miscarriage with your 1st? That's not true is it, she has put the fear of god into me now for sure just as I was feeling positive!


----------



## hakunamatata

Gemini85 said:


> for those that have been here a while, i am still Laura Power, lol, but changed my username as i stupidly used my real name, which meant people (dont ask why) were googling my name, and even knew i was pg cos of it?!? dont ask, ive no idea! but its still me! lol x

Yikes that's kind of creepy!!


----------



## hakunamatata

gemgem77 said:


> I cannot wait to get to 12weeks either, feels like it's ages away though!
> Just been for lunch with one of my best mates and was saying about the tests I had done etc and she started saying I have to relax as rates are really high for miscarriage with your 1st? That's not true is it, she has put the fear of god into me now for sure just as I was feeling positive!

I don't know if that's true or not but either way that's kind of a rotten thing to say, IMO.

Don't let it bring you down! :hugs:


----------



## Gemini85

THATS RUBBISH!!! what a load of poo. Lets face it, there would not be a programme called "16 and pregnant" if that were true!!! that would be equal to saying most of those 16 year olds had already had a mc?!?!?! teenage preg rates wouldnt be high, nor abortion rates, if that was the case, slap her upside the head....fool! x


----------



## Lilyfire

Emzy and Gemini: thanks so much for the reassurance. I'm a worrier and this is my first pregnancy so I'm a little scared. I found this a week or so ago: https://www.pregnancycharts.org/miscarriage.php and I'm counting down the days to six weeks. Can't wait to hit 12 tho, especially as it's the week of my 29th birthday! :D
Deep breaths, and back to positivity now! :D


----------



## hakunamatata

Just checked that chart, that statistic seems pretty low.

I don't think any of us should be worrying. Plus it's not good for our health.


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks guys, I was kind of surprised that she was saying it and I went very quiet. I don't think people that haven't been pregnant can appreciate how that sort of thing feels. I am already so protective of what's growing in me it made we just want to get out of there fast and stop listening to what she was saying! xx


----------



## Lilyfire

Gemini85 said:


> THATS RUBBISH!!! what a load of poo. Lets face it, there would not be a programme called "16 and pregnant" if that were true!!! that would be equal to saying most of those 16 year olds had already had a mc?!?!?! teenage preg rates wouldnt be high, nor abortion rates, if that was the case, slap her upside the head....fool! x

Normally this would scare me cos, as you know, this is my first too- but even I think this rubbish. Relax and let's get back to the positivity! :D


----------



## gemgem77

I know and sorry for posting on here because I know everyone is worried enough but I was so shocked and upset by it. 
Do you think she didn't even realise how what she was saying was coming across? x


----------



## hakunamatata

She probably didn't mean to be hurtful. 

Is she hoping to have a baby? Maybe she's a tad jealous?


----------



## gemgem77

No she's single as well so maybe, you don't like to think of friends being like that though do you? She kept saying "well that's the problem when you find out so early" and I said well when your trying you do find out early?? 
Maybe I should just let it go


----------



## Gemini85

women arent the best at thinking before speaking, ive been guilty of it many times! and DONT feel bad for posting here, if anything, i appreciate it as i then know its not just me having the worries, if you lot were constantly posting about how chilled and unconcerned you were, id be going out of my mind!!! x


----------



## Gemini85

If you want to mention it to her, id explain how it came across, and that youd rather not be given more worry for no reason. WHY the hell do all women turn into OB GYN specialists the minute you fall pregnant? its always worse from the ones with no children!!! x


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Laura, I really appreciate being able to talk about it on here. I know crazy isn't it I should have said at the time I didn't want to hear things like that. I just won't mention the pregnancy to her again and see what happens x


----------



## Gemini85

dont know about you lot, but maybe those who are first timers will agree....
Whenever a friend or something fell pregnant before i was trying, even if i only sae it on fb, i was always thinking, why the minute women get preggers, do they only seem to be able to talk about being pregnant!?!?! always swore to my best mate i wouldnt be like that, yet every morning at work i get an email asking how i am and its SO DAMN HARD not to mention something pregnancy related already! dont think ill have anyone but you guys to talk to by the time i hit 2nd Tri! x


----------



## gemgem77

Ha ha I am exactly the same!!!! I have always loved talking about it even before I fell anyway. I used to make my mate go over the whole story of how she went into labour and then bringing the baby home whenever I saw her lol
Has anyone else already started touching their tummys a lot? I can't stop it feels right lol


----------



## hakunamatata

It never really bothered me. I always asked my pregnant friend how she was doing and fully expected to get some report on a doctor's visit or a pic of a scan.


----------



## cricket in VA

Yeah - those who aren't TTC have no clue what you're going through. I certainly didn't before I started! I probably said some very inconsiderate things too...although def not about mc! I had several friends go through them (all with healthy babies shortly thereafter), so I knew it was a touchy subject. I think many people who are drawn to these sorts of forums tend to be those who have experienced loss, which makes it seem like there are a VERY high percentage of mc. All that being said, I can't wait until next week either! One more day to the 5 week mark, Gem! Here's hoping the next 7 days fly by spotting free :)


----------



## cricket in VA

Oh, and I'm totally touching my tummy all the time. Mostly to unbutton my pants!


----------



## Gemini85

cricket in VA said:


> Yeah - those who aren't TTC have no clue what you're going through. I certainly didn't before I started! I probably said some very inconsiderate things too...although def not about mc! I had several friends go through them (all with healthy babies shortly thereafter), so I knew it was a touchy subject. I think many people who are drawn to these sorts of forums tend to be those who have experienced loss, which makes it seem like there are a VERY high percentage of mc. All that being said, I can't wait until next week either! One more day to the 5 week mark, Gem! Here's hoping the next 7 days fly by spotting free :)

VERY good point that those who have suffered MC are more likely to come on a forum! :happydance:


----------



## Bernadette87

gemgem77 said:


> Ha ha I am exactly the same!!!! I have always loved talking about it even before I fell anyway. I used to make my mate go over the whole story of how she went into labour and then bringing the baby home whenever I saw her lol
> Has anyone else already started touching their tummys a lot? I can't stop it feels right lol

I can't seem to keep my hand of my belly for more than a minute! I've begun to relax a bit as I say them words "pregnant" on my digital. How is everyone feeling today? 

I've had a bit of an emotional few days as I haven't felt preggers (even though I've POAS sooooo many times and seen my BFP appear!) but since my digital I've felt so happy! Last night I begun to feel pulling in my pelvis and hips; still got it today as well. Must be my body preparing for my bump! I've also got slightly sensitive BBs, not sore, but just enough to notice them when I come down the stairs:haha:

Just a little intro about me I'm 24 and this is our first child, I've been trying to read through all the old posts to catch up might take me a while though!


----------



## gemgem77

Cricket I forgot we're due on the same day so your 5 weeks tomorrow too yay!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

How insensitive of your friend! And its rubbish as well. I think sometimes people think they are being helpful and protective by saying things like that but they have no idea!

And yes, my non pregnant/non parent friends on fb must be sick of my posting pics of holly by now. O posted scan pics and bump pics all the way through my pregnancy as well!


----------



## Gemini85

i had a row with OH on sat as he said he doesnt want me putting an scan or baby pics on fb?!?! which he seems to think i should do just because his Ex who he had a child with doesnt. PPSH. not happy, only reason she doesnt is becuase he always made every decision for her!


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Emzy, the funny thing is I think your right and she thought she was being protective but no they have no idea!
Laura my hubby hates facebook and I reckon he will be the same to be honest, but when have I ever done what he said lol


----------



## Mei190

Oh my goodness! Let's have some positive talk in here!

I took another CB Digital today, as last time I did it didn't move. 
However this month's one has moved from 1-2 to 2-3! I am so happy I was shaking with happiness! 

My OH is so eager to put scan pictures up on FB. And to be honest, I don't really mind. He probably will ask me like he did last time. As long as he asks first, everything is fine.


----------



## Gemini85

HOORAY FOR 2-3!!! well done you! great news! 
emma1985, where are you? how were the bloods?!?! xxx


----------



## jelly tots

my hubster doesnt mind what i put on facebook, as for other people expressing opinions i have found the older people at work with kids, but live their whole lives through their kids very annoying.
for the last few years they have always been like, oh it will be like this and like that, you wont be able to do this and that. im like come on, you can still run your normal life to a degree, obviously just cant be as last minute and irresponsible as you could in the single days. i plan to not tell them until i really have to as i really cant be doing with their non-helpful advice.


----------



## Gemini85

Mei190, whens your due date? xx


----------



## jelly tots

thats fab for progression on the digi mei190 :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

You'll never guess what I've done... just gone and left for work an hour early!! I got to the train station, bought my ticket, got to the platform and thought hang on... I get the train at 525 not 425! I could have sworn it was 5pm when I left!! Matt being home today really threw me. Baby brain or what?!

Jellytot its very annoying. I got absolutely sick of people saying "ooh wait til babys here, then you'll know what tired is/busy is/skint is/stressed is etc". Yes your life changes and yes sometimes these people were right with what they said, but its just unhelpful and they should just leave people to experience things by themselves! It's so annoying. I really try not to do it now I have holly. Sometimes its hard as you might really want to give someone advice, but I only try and do it if It's helpful. I remember when I was in 3rd tri with holly, I said o was tired and someone laughed and said "ha you think you're tired now?! Wait til babys here" I was like "YES actually! Very tired and VERY hormonal so shut up!!!" Lol


----------



## Gemini85

im just jealous you do a job where you can leave an hour early without anyone noticing! haha!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Nooo, I don't! I'm on my way to work! I work evenings 6-10pm as I have holly in the day. I usually get the train to work at 525 but I got there for the 425 lol


----------



## gemgem77

Oh Emzy how annoying!!! x


----------



## Gemini85

epic fail there then.... lol you poor thing! xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Defo epic fail!! It was alright though as I got to sit in a cafe having a brew and an hour to myself which is rare!!


----------



## jelly tots

lol, ive been a bit like that, managed to get off and hour and a half early though today.
had finished all my work so though would use my flexi, also i did get in for half 7 this morning when normally 8. i keep waking up early for the loo and cant get back to sleep, so get up and go to work instead. how sad am i lol.

i just proper sneezed and the whole way across my lower tummy hurt like never before. is this normal? ive been getting cramps but nothing this painful, was only for a few seconds after the sneeze and doesnt still hurt.


----------



## jelly tots

ooops double post


----------



## Gemini85

thats what ive been having! if you are stood up, and lean back slightly can you feel a pulling sensation all the way down to the top of your bits almost? x


----------



## jelly tots

yeah it does, weird, must be normal if we both have it then so no need to worry :)


----------



## emma1985

I have just been made redundant! :(


----------



## Mei190

Gemini85 said:


> Mei190, whens your due date? xx

June 8th for me :winkwink:

And emma1985, sorry to hear that :hugs: Hope things are still ok for you.


----------



## jelly tots

emma1985 said:


> I have just been made redundant! :(

oh no, thats awful. have you got a backup plan of what to do next?
massive hugs chick :hugs:


----------



## emma1985

Lilyfire said:


> Emzy and Gemini: thanks so much for the reassurance. I'm a worrier and this is my first pregnancy so I'm a little scared. I found this a week or so ago: https://www.pregnancycharts.org/miscarriage.php and I'm counting down the days to six weeks. Can't wait to hit 12 tho, especially as it's the week of my 29th birthday! :D
> Deep breaths, and back to positivity now! :D

Im about 5+3 today. Not long to get to 6 weeks! 

I had blood and flu jab today, find out tomorrow if my bloods are still going up, started feeling sick last night and boobs hurting again.

Hopefully I will get a scan this week, might help me stop worrying!


----------



## emma1985

Gemini85 said:


> HOORAY FOR 2-3!!! well done you! great news!
> emma1985, where are you? how were the bloods?!?! xxx

Hello

Nightmare, got made redundant today :( and been busy this weekend.
Boobs and sickness hit again (although not been sick yet)
I had blood this am and will get the results tomorrow.

how are you?


----------



## emma1985

jelly tots said:


> emma1985 said:
> 
> 
> I have just been made redundant! :(
> 
> oh no, thats awful. have you got a backup plan of what to do next?
> massive hugs chick :hugs:Click to expand...

See if I can get a temorary job, I make jewellry so going to buy loads of things from the wholesalers and sell jewellery supplies online. x

Thanks x


----------



## jelly tots

emma1985 said:


> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emma1985 said:
> 
> 
> I have just been made redundant! :(
> 
> oh no, thats awful. have you got a backup plan of what to do next?
> massive hugs chick :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> See if I can get a temorary job, I make jewellry so going to buy loads of things from the wholesalers and sell jewellery supplies online. x
> 
> Thanks xClick to expand...

fx you manage to find one quickly. at least you do have something else as a backup, especially with xmas round the corner, everyone loves handmade jewellery as presents.


----------



## hakunamatata

Good luck with the job search Emma :hugs:


----------



## Mei190

Good luck Emma I am sure everything will be just fine!


----------



## Gemini85

What a nightmare Emma! Would they've been able to do thar if you had told them you were pregnant already!!! What work were you doing?! X


----------



## gemgem77

Sorry to hear that Emma. FX'd you get something else asap x


----------



## dt1234565

Lilyfire said:


> Emzy and Gemini: thanks so much for the reassurance. I'm a worrier and this is my first pregnancy so I'm a little scared. I found this a week or so ago: https://www.pregnancycharts.org/miscarriage.php and I'm counting down the days to six weeks. Can't wait to hit 12 tho, especially as it's the week of my 29th birthday! :D
> Deep breaths, and back to positivity now! :D

That's well scary my chances are 60% :cry:


----------



## emma1985

They did know. The company has gone bust, all lost our jobs. I worked for a small design company at pa to the owner.



Gemini85 said:


> What a nightmare Emma! Would they've been able to do thar if you had told them you were pregnant already!!! What work were you doing?! X


----------



## Greens25

I think about it all the time and worry....but dont stress, as we all know how mad that is. Each day I wake up is one day closer to that 12 week mark! 



gemgem77 said:


> No she's single as well so maybe, you don't like to think of friends being like that though do you? She kept saying "well that's the problem when you find out so early" and I said well when your trying you do find out early??
> Maybe I should just let it go


----------



## KEslinger

At 4w2 or 3 days, 17dpo my hcg was 81. Waiting on the second one tomorrow


----------



## emma1985

They did know. The company has gone bust, all lost our jobs. I worked for a small design company at pa to the owner.



Gemini85 said:


> What a nightmare Emma! Would they've been able to do thar if you had told them you were pregnant already!!! What work were you doing?! X


----------



## dt1234565

Emma, I'm sorry about your job. When read that I thought you may be in for dome money but I guess that's not the case as they've gone bust. It's nice you have another option x x

Laura, you need to change your name on the front page!!!!

Those with losses, there are no words x x x

My bloat, loads of people have guessed I am pregnant as my figure has changed so much already. So we have not been able to keep it a secret as planned but it's lovely to talk about it though.

All those with scans this week, Soooooo exciting!!! I can't wait to hear how you all get on! X


----------



## dt1234565

Sorry for typos - bloody iPhone! X


----------



## Gemini85

Haha! Oh yes! Well spotted!! Can't wait, mines Friday morning now, haven't changed ticker! I will be 6+1 from LMP by then, but going on EDD by ovulation, I'll be 5+6, anyone know if I'm likely to see the HB? xx


----------



## dt1234565

Tricky depends which date is right!!! Just don't worry if you don't they will book you another appt x x x


----------



## Gemini85

Hoping I will be further along as my hcg levels were high! X


----------



## dt1234565

Fx

xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'll be 5+6 at mine on thurs. Had one at 5+4 with holly and all they saw was sac.2 weeks later healthy bub with hb :cloud9:


----------



## hakunamatata

dt1234565 said:


> My bloat, loads of people have guessed I am pregnant as my figure has changed so much already. So we have not been able to keep it a secret as planned but it's lovely to talk about it though.

I'm already super bloated too!


----------



## emma1985

dt1234565 said:


> Lilyfire said:
> 
> 
> Emzy and Gemini: thanks so much for the reassurance. I'm a worrier and this is my first pregnancy so I'm a little scared. I found this a week or so ago: https://www.pregnancycharts.org/miscarriage.php and I'm counting down the days to six weeks. Can't wait to hit 12 tho, especially as it's the week of my 29th birthday! :D
> Deep breaths, and back to positivity now! :D
> 
> That's well scary my chances are 60% :cry:Click to expand...

Try not to worry about figures, just take each day as it comes xx


----------



## Anna Purna

Wow! This thread sure moves fast!
Phew. Glad to see I'm not the only one still POAS - I just did another one this afternoon! :dohh: I think next time I'm temped to get a (f%*king expensive) HPT, I'll just buy myself a delicious treat instead, or put the $ in my child's college fund :haha:.
(p.s. The test gave a nice, dark :bfp: Phew!)

dt1234545: Don't worry about the statistics, hon. And step away from Google! [-X You know it'll only make you worry more. I'm in the same boat as you - I've had two losses - but this time around I'm really working at keeping a PMA (positive mental attitude) instead of a SMA. This WILL happen for both of us! 

Emma: Sorry you were laid off. Hopefully you find a new job soon! 

Good luck to everyone with an early scan this week! At 6 weeks I think it's possible to see a heartbeat, but you also might only see the fetal pole, in which case you'll be scheduled to go back in at week 7 or 8. At least, that's how it is in Canada. Just wondering - are you guys going private or are you getting the scan done at the hospital?

So, are we going to start a list of thread members on page 1? Like, user name, date of :bfp:, EDD, scan info, etc? 
Also, it would be nice to know where everyone's from, what they do and how old they are.
(I'm 32 and from Montreal, Canada and I'm an ESL teacher.:hi:)

EDIT: Oh, I just looked at page 1 and there's already a list. Oops! :blush:


----------



## Mei190

Anna Purna said:


> Also, it would be nice to know where everyone's from, what they do and how old they are.
> (I'm 32 and from Montreal, Canada and I'm an ESL teacher.:hi:)

As I haven't said yet. I'm the baby of the group! 
I'm 21 from Cheshire, England and a full time mum to a 10 month old. :thumbup:
Let's all be as positive as possible! I am have already decided this after my chemical last month, EVERYTHING WILL BE FINE :happydance:


----------



## Lilyfire

Oh Emma, I'm sorry about your job. Loads of good luck with the jewelry though! :D

A quick question, I'd rather ask you ladies than google. Today ive had a pain on one side (the left) I suppose the best way to describe it would be niggling pain. Not bad or anything. And now, being the worry head that I am, I'm jumping to the notion it could be ectopic. Please please will someone let me know if this is normal in pregnancy? No bleeding or anything and my symptoms of sore boobs and slight nausea are still there. Thanks so much ladies :D


----------



## ESpacey

I got my second blood results back! Went from 13.5 to 85!!


----------



## Lilyfire

ESpacey said:


> I got my second blood results back! Went from 13.5 to 85!!

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY!:hugs::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Anna Purna

Lilyfire: I've had an ectopic before, and I can tell you this: you'd KNOW it if you had it. It's not just a niggling, but a pain that makes you double over. 
I think that it's normal to have more pain on one side than the other, and is indicative of which side you ovulated from/which side the corpus luteum is located on. Also, you're probably just experiencing growing pains as your uterus expands to make room for your cute little baby. :baby:
Please, don't worry! 
And STEP AWAY FROM GOOGLE! It is your enemy and cannot be trusted! :muaha:

ESpacey: Yay! :happydance:

Mei: nice to meet you! :hi:


----------



## Anna Purna

Hakunamatata: I was CRAZY bloated today! I kept trying to suck it in but I still looked about 6 months along. :mamafy:


----------



## cricket in VA

Haha...after unbuttoning my pants any chance I got today I stopped by the mall and got two pairs of maternity pants...who doesn't love a stretchy waist anyway?!

Anna...if you scroll back through earlier pages, many of us have already introduced...not sure what pages the info is on, and I know this thread is a beast, but do it at your leisure :) 

Lilyfire, from what I've heard an ectopic feels like you might die and/or need an appendix that has burst removed. Sounds like normal pains!

Gem...tomorrow we celebrate, and in a week we really celebrate!

Emma, so sorry to hear - I hope your side business can tide you over! Btw, I make jewelry too...had an etsy page until I got too busy to make new stuff (wedding, bought a house, etc). Very fun though! I'd love to see your stuff!


----------



## duckytwins

wow, you girls move so fast! lol

it will take me a few days to catch up because i worked today, had ds's voilin lesson then my moms of multiples meeting, then work again tomorrow. but i wanted to stop in and ask... does anyone else have morning sickness at night? it seems every night i feel so vile. mornings are fine, it's the nights i can't handle... thinking about packing it in early just to avoid throwing up tonight. :sick:


----------



## ESpacey

I know I'm not out of the woods yet, but my doctor said earlier that we need to hope for a 26 or so.. and I got an 85! I'm THRILLED!


----------



## Lilyfire

Anna Purna said:


> Lilyfire: I've had an ectopic before, and I can tell you this: you'd KNOW it if you had it. It's not just a niggling, but a pain that makes you double over.
> I think that it's normal to have more pain on one side than the other, and is indicative of which side you ovulated from/which side the corpus luteum is located on. Also, you're probably just experiencing growing pains as your uterus expands to make room for your cute little baby. :baby:
> Please, don't worry!
> And STEP AWAY FROM GOOGLE! It is your enemy and cannot be trusted! :muaha:
> 
> ESpacey: Yay! :happydance:
> 
> Mei: nice to meet you! :hi:

Thanks so much, I feel a little silly for asking now. I'm sorry you went through that :hugs: I did google but for Once it made me feel better- I know it's very early but it sounds EXACTLY like round ligament pain. The type of pain and the placement are exactly what I'm feeling. I hear some women get then very early, perhaps that's me? Anyway, many thanks for your answer, I'm so glad I have this thread :)


----------



## Lilyfire

duckytwins said:


> wow, you girls move so fast! lol
> 
> it will take me a few days to catch up because i worked today, had ds's voilin lesson then my moms of multiples meeting, then work again tomorrow. but i wanted to stop in and ask... does anyone else have morning sickness at night? it seems every night i feel so vile. mornings are fine, it's the nights i can't handle... thinking about packing it in early just to avoid throwing up tonight. :sick:

I've not actually vomitted yet (thankfully!) but I get quite nauseous around 4-6pm. I suppose it's different for everyone! I hope it passes quickly for you :)


----------



## cricket in VA

I also feel most nauseated from 3-5 pm, and then the last couple nights around 11 pm. No vomiting - just upset stomach and blech feeling. Guessing the rougher stuff will hit in about a week!


----------



## Lilyfire

Seriously, with this being my first pregnancy and all my very close friends and my family being 3000 miles away back in the UK- it's really comforting to have this thread! You ladies are amazing! It may be the hormones talking but I wish I could buy you all a cake!!!:flower:


----------



## ESpacey

Lilyfire said:


> Seriously, with this being my first pregnancy and all my very close friends and my family being 3000 miles away back in the UK- it's really comforting to have this thread! You ladies are amazing! It may be the hormones talking but I wish I could buy you all a cake!!!:flower:


I have a feeling NONE of us would turn down some CAKKKEEE!! Yum! :cake:

There's an emoticon for everything :haha:


----------



## cricket in VA

Lily - you're in NYC? I'm just down the road from you in the DC area! I come up there to visit friends every couple months. Maybe we can meet up some time when we're both bulging:) 

On another note, not amused by my usually darling OH's humor...he finds it quite amusing to keep talking about how we shouldn't tell people, rather we should let them wonder why I'm so fat. (not yet...when I get to that stage) I gave him the what-for tonight...hopefully that puts an end to that "hilarity"!


----------



## cricket in VA

Does anyone else have Hakuna Matata stuck in their head?


----------



## ESpacey

cricket in VA said:


> Does anyone else have Hakuna Matata stuck in their head?

I DO NOW!!!! :haha:


----------



## wantanerd

Am I the only one whose DH will not leave them alone. My hubby is pouncing on me every chance he gets! I haven't had this much sex since we were first married! I never thought of this nice side effect of getting pregnant but I am enjoying it when I am not too bloated =)


----------



## cricket in VA

Wantanerd - sadly, not an issue for me! He's been working crazy long hours, and I think until we pass the 6th week we're both still a little tentative (for no reason, I know). But I'm a bit jealous! Enjoy :)


----------



## KEslinger

I guess I'm totally worried for nothing. We already started telling people (I know, BAD!) but we can't help it!
I got these positive tests on 9/27 (12dpo) 

I had taken one between then and now (well, more than one! lol) but this one is by far the darkest... I took this one tonight, I had only held my pee for about 45 minutes. I'm 18dpo now and I think that line looks GREAT, more so for a Wondfo!


I've been freaking out about whether or not my levels are rising properly, and, while only bloodwork can tell (I get it done tomorrow and should have the results by Wednesday) seeing a line get progressively darker like that helps put my mind at ease. I need to keep in mind that it isn't the number, it's more so the doubling of the hcg. I wish I had taken a picture of the wondfo for a day or 2 ago, the difference really is HUGE. :happydance:


----------



## ESpacey

KEslinger said:


> I guess I'm totally worried for nothing. We already started telling people (I know, BAD!) but we can't help it!
> I got these positive tests on 9/27 (12dpo)
> View attachment 274667
> 
> I had taken one between then and now (well, more than one! lol) but this one is by far the darkest... I took this one tonight, I had only held my pee for about 45 minutes. I'm 18dpo now and I think that line looks GREAT, more so for a Wondfo!
> View attachment 274668
> 
> 
> I've been freaking out about whether or not my levels are rising properly, and, while only bloodwork can tell (I get it done tomorrow and should have the results by Wednesday) seeing a line get progressively darker like that helps put my mind at ease. I need to keep in mind that it isn't the number, it's more so the doubling of the hcg. I wish I had taken a picture of the wondfo for a day or 2 ago, the difference really is HUGE. :happydance:


It's so hard to keep in mind about the doubling! When they told me my number was 13.5 at 12dpo.. my heart sunk into my stomach, I panicked for 3 days, then this morning went and got my results back, my hcg went up to 85! My doctor said he would have been happy with 26, so 85 feels great! Although If I got 85 today and that was my first drawl, I would be freaking out because it would seem so low!! 

Good luck! xx :hugs:


----------



## Gemini85

I LOVE waking up and reading the thread in the morning from the other side of the globe! Had a good few giggles! My OH keeps pestering me too, did it just now at 6.20am! Got seen right off! Haha! Bless him! X


----------



## gemgem77

Morning!!

I love reading it too. I am tending not to log on too much in the evenings aas dh said he never saw me so loads to catch up on!!
Cricket happy 5 weeks to us, we are now appleseeds lol
I haven't really had any major nausea and feel quite fine, now that will worry me lol xx


----------



## gemgem77

Oh and dh is really pestering me but I am too worried as heard of loads of women spotting after and I could without the worry even if it is completely normal! x


----------



## jelly tots

moring everyone (well is for me in sunny lincolnshire)

ive had to keep battering hubster off too, just dont feel like it at the moment. although this morning i felt like i had been in a car crash, went swimming last night and think with all my muscles etc stretching it didnt help too much by working them a bit more.

not been feeling too bad with ms the last few days, although in the car on the way to work this morning i felt a bit bleurgh so have had a few crackers to make me feel a bit better. think i might have to start having breakfast before i set out, normally i cant stomach anything til ive been up at least an hour or two.

definitely have hakuna matata stuck in my head too


----------



## emma1985

UPDATE on Bloods

My bloods have gone from 

21st September 60
23rd September 188
3rd October *9640*

My doctor will now book me in for an early scan, I am sooooo excited.

Emma


----------



## Emzywemzy

Morning!

Defo not too early for round ligament pain, I had it early on last time. Unfortunately it developed into spd at end of 2nd tri! Bloody awful and I'm likely to get it again, great!!

:sex: what's that?! Not any of that going on here!! Lol

Loving the meet talk already. With my September stars we are still together now in a parenting group and earlier this year we all met up with the babies! Was brilliant! Be great if we can do the same :) there are a lot more from the states on this thread though! 

Is there anyone near Manchester? 

Ms has well and truly started. Woke up feeling sick at 4am and threw up this morning.

Emma sorry about your job hun. I had to get a temp job when I was pregnant with holly and then went on maternity allowance, so if you need any advice about applying for that just ask. I'll be doing the same this time ad my job is fixed term til April so I will just finish when my contract does and go straight on mat allowance. I'll be 30 weeks so slightly earlier than I went on maternity last time, I went at 33 weeks and boy was I ready!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Emma fab news!! :happydance:


----------



## emma1985

Emzywemzy said:


> Morning!
> 
> Defo not too early for round ligament pain, I had it early on last time. Unfortunately it developed into spd at end of 2nd tri! Bloody awful and I'm likely to get it again, great!!
> 
> :sex: what's that?! Not any of that going on here!! Lol
> 
> Loving the meet talk already. With my September stars we are still together now in a parenting group and earlier this year we all met up with the babies! Was brilliant! Be great if we can do the same :) there are a lot more from the states on this thread though!
> 
> Is there anyone near Manchester?
> 
> Ms has well and truly started. Woke up feeling sick at 4am and threw up this morning.
> 
> Emma sorry about your job hun. I had to get a temp job when I was pregnant with holly and then went on maternity allowance, so if you need any advice about applying for that just ask. I'll be doing the same this time ad my job is fixed term til April so I will just finish when my contract does and go straight on mat allowance. I'll be 30 weeks so slightly earlier than I went on maternity last time, I went at 33 weeks and boy was I ready!!


1) I live in Yorkshire so about 1 hour from Manchester.
2) I am slightly worried about the job but not too much
3) My sickness has kicked in too! 
4) Sex :blush: had it for the 1st time since we found out last night, I was nervous so didnt enjoy it too much. poor hubby :cry
5) I like lists!! haha


----------



## Gemini85

Great results Emma! I just got a call from midwife! Fri 4th November for my booking in appt, she also said she is referring me for an early scan at 8wks due to what happened last month! I neglected to tell her that the preg unit is already seeing me Friday! I figure at least this way if I don't see HB on Friday, I'll see it then! Cant wait! X


----------



## jelly tots

emma1985 said:


> UPDATE on Bloods
> 
> My bloods have gone from
> 
> 21st September 60
> 23rd September 188
> 3rd October *9640*
> 
> My doctor will now book me in for an early scan, I am sooooo excited.
> 
> Emma

thats fabulous :D 



Emzywemzy said:


> Morning!
> 
> Defo not too early for round ligament pain, I had it early on last time. Unfortunately it developed into spd at end of 2nd tri! Bloody awful and I'm likely to get it again, great!!
> 
> :sex: what's that?! Not any of that going on here!! Lol
> 
> Loving the meet talk already. With my September stars we are still together now in a parenting group and earlier this year we all met up with the babies! Was brilliant! Be great if we can do the same :) there are a lot more from the states on this thread though!
> 
> Is there anyone near Manchester?
> 
> Ms has well and truly started. Woke up feeling sick at 4am and threw up this morning.
> 
> Emma sorry about your job hun. I had to get a temp job when I was pregnant with holly and then went on maternity allowance, so if you need any advice about applying for that just ask. I'll be doing the same this time ad my job is fixed term til April so I will just finish when my contract does and go straight on mat allowance. I'll be 30 weeks so slightly earlier than I went on maternity last time, I went at 33 weeks and boy was I ready!!

i will be moving to birmingham way just before christmas so will be a bit nearer to manchester. defo liking the idea of a meet.

what is spd??

thats great you can give advice re:mat allowance, i may need your help. when i move i might not be able to transfer to a job, so will go into redeployment pool, and then if no jobs come up i can get first dibs on i will be made redundant form the service. yet to find out if i get a payout on that, but will then be jobless. obviously i will be looking for work on civvy street but im hoping i wont be showing then as places will be less likely to want to offer an already pregnant lady a job :/ quite worried about it all as not sure what will happen and if i can afford to stay in redeployment with no pay. luckily i will be in service housing so at least no mortgage to worry about. aarrrgghh! all negative stuff, will try not to think about it anymore as i have no idea what will happen until the time comes. just fx i get a job offer from the 3 ive just applied for. anyways, now for lovely nice positive thoughts.......


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aw it will all be fine :hugs: I was in a similar position and ended up looking for a job at 17 weeks pregnant. To claim maternity allowance you have to have worked in 26 weeks of the 66 weeks before your baby is due (they don't have to be in a row or with same co) and it gets very confusing! I had to work at least another 9 weeks to make it to 26 weeks so was frantically looking for a temp job, which isn't easy to do when preggers! I finally found one at 24 weeks and worked until 33 weeks so I could qualify for mat allowance! I was Soooo ready to finish as had horrendous spd...

Spd is Symphysis Pubis Dysfunction. It's where the pressure of the baby affects your pelvis. It's Soooo painful and I ended up having physio for it at the end. That and pelvic girdle pain can be quite common, especially in the last trimester x


----------



## emma1985

I heard this on radio, made me cry!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIYsjIm3zqU


----------



## jelly tots

oh thats good if it includes the 24 odd weeks before getting pregnant as got that easily covered. im thinking i can always get temp work after xmas if i need to with an agency. im aat qualified so shouldnt find it too hard. see now im calmer im think more rationally :)
thanks for your help chick


----------



## jelly tots

emma1985 said:


> I heard this on radio, made me cry!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIYsjIm3zqU

cant watch it at work as site is blocked but will check it out later.
what is it???


----------



## Mei190

wow, it seems like all of you girlies have gone to the docs already. Am I the only one who hasn't?? After my chemical last month I don't really want the embaressment of going in again, if that makes sense. 

I was going to wait a few weeks till going, but all of you girlies going is getting me excited. Maybe I should go.


----------



## jelly tots

Mei190 said:


> wow, it seems like all of you girlies have gone to the docs already. Am I the only one who hasn't?? After my chemical last month I don't really want the embaressment of going in again, if that makes sense.
> 
> I was going to wait a few weeks till going, but all of you girlies going is getting me excited. Maybe I should go.

i went as it's my first pregnancy and wasnt sure how it all worked. but found out i have to of gone so they can refer my notes to the midwife. yet to get a letter for my booking in appointment. i wont be getting any early scans or blood tests.


----------



## Sunshine12

Could I please join in? I only found out that Im pregnant last night (5 weeks pregnant based on my dates) so due 6th June or thereabouts and still in shock. Im 38 and this is my first. Nice to meet you all. Still working my way through the thread! x


----------



## jelly tots

Sunshine12 said:


> Could I please join in? I only found out that Im pregnant last night (5 weeks pregnant based on my dates) so due 6th June or thereabouts and still in shock. Im 38 and this is my first. Nice to meet you all. Still working my way through the thread! x

hello and congrats!!
welcome to the june bugs thread.x


----------



## Mei190

Sunshine12 said:


> Could I please join in? I only found out that Im pregnant last night (5 weeks pregnant based on my dates) so due 6th June or thereabouts and still in shock. Im 38 and this is my first. Nice to meet you all. Still working my way through the thread! x

Congratulations and welcome! xx

EDIT: Think I might get a doc appointment. It can't do me any harm at least.


----------



## Sunshine12

thanks v. much for the welcome and congrats to you all. ive been reading the thread about bloods and lots of numbers that are supposed to go up but have no clue what thats all about as I only just starting trying so havent read up on anything about pregnancy at all. will the doctor take blood when I go later this week? x


----------



## jelly tots

it wont do any harm at all chick, and if it helps put your mind at ease that you know you have ben referred to the midwife etc then all good :)


----------



## jelly tots

Sunshine12 said:


> thanks v. much for the welcome and congrats to you all. ive been reading the thread about bloods and lots of numbers that are supposed to go up but have no clue what thats all about as I only just starting trying so havent read up on anything about pregnancy at all. will the doctor take blood when I go later this week? x

the doctor didnt for me as she took all of my +ve tests results ive done at home as they are. ive got no further tests or scans until booking in and then the 12 week scan.
i think they only do tests etc if you arent sure if you are pregnant or not or if you have previously had problems.


----------



## Gemini85

Quite a few of is have had miscarriages in the last few months hun, so we get the blood checks and early scans! There are quite a few that aren't in that position so don't worry! X


----------



## jelly tots

eeek! gemini85 - not long til we go up to the next fruit!!!!!


----------



## gemgem77

Emma really pleased to hear your great news on your bloods!!!

How is everyone feeling today? Looks like a few bouts of ms?

I called the midwife this morning for some reassurance and she was great and feel much better now. She did say they don't scan in the uk untill 12-14weeks and it's usually the 14weeks which I was a bit gutted about but she did say I could have a private scan if I wanted to put my mind at rest si may join you in that Laura.


----------



## FirstBean

Hi Ladies Can I join? I got my BFP yesterday and due 12th June this will be my 2nd. No massive symptoms yet just always hungry which I was with Ollie aswell.


----------



## gemgem77

Welcome to the June Bugs Firstbean :hi:


----------



## Mei190

I think that there is going to be a bit of a problem with scans. It is going to be in December pretty much isn't it. That might be the little problem.

And welcome to Junebugs FirstBean! xx


----------



## gemgem77

Girls can I ask a question. I have a works conference in Birmingham in October and they are saying they need people to share rooms. I will be 8weeks by then and really do not want to share with anyone especially as they will more than likely be drinking. They have said they are going to just pair people up if no one comes forward, can they do that? :shrug:


----------



## Gemini85

We had a trip to oktober fest recently and they did the same...I know legally they can't make you share with someone of the opposite sex, I'd tell them that you dont wish to share? Perhaps offer to pay half the room if you can and they get funny about it? X


----------



## jelly tots

welcome firstbean, congrats!!



Mei190 said:


> I think that there is going to be a bit of a problem with scans. It is going to be in December pretty much isn't it. That might be the little problem.
> 
> And welcome to Junebugs FirstBean! xx

it depends, although at lastest will be beginning of december. mine should be around the 15th november ish.



gemgem77 said:


> Girls can I ask a question. I have a works conference in Birmingham in October and they are saying they need people to share rooms. I will be 8weeks by then and really do not want to share with anyone especially as they will more than likely be drinking. They have said they are going to just pair people up if no one comes forward, can they do that? :shrug:

im not sure where you stand with that if you havent told your work yet.
although in the raf they have to pair up with the same sex and rank, anything else doesnt come in to it.
depends on what your company policy is.


----------



## Gemini85

two days til fruit upgrade! lol, whats the next one? x


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks girls, I have emailed to say I have reasons why I don't wish to share and will see how I get on!


----------



## gemgem77

Your sweet pea next Laura x


----------



## Gemini85

oooooh yay! i have no idea what one of those looks like.... LOL just ordered a dominos in for lunch...naughty! ate two slices and cant stomach any more! it seems ive gone off pepperoni!....


----------



## jelly tots

i think it just looks like a pea but maybe a bit smaller, like a petit pois :)

ooo dominos, could murder for one of those right now with a double decadence base, yummy!!!


----------



## Gemini85

haha! now THAt bad boy is dangerous! but amazing! i cant even take it home...been moaning at OH about wasting money on food for ages! haha! oopsie! anyone looking forward to MS? lol, i know i shouldnt, but i cant help it! (feel free to remind me of this should it start properly...) xx


----------



## jelly tots

i am looking forward to ms too, might stop me eating everything in sight.
although i am the same, please remind me when i am moaning about it later.

had a very productive lunchtime though, picked out which travel system i like the best.
now just to try and persuade the in-laws they like it too :) they have said they will pay towards it, arent we lucky :)


----------



## gemgem77

I want ms too lol what is wrong with us :dohh:

My mum has said she will buy all the nursery furniture and I just need to persuade the in laws to buy the pram!!! What one are you going for Jelly tots?


----------



## Lilyfire

cricket in VA said:


> Lily - you're in NYC? I'm just down the road from you in the DC area! I come up there to visit friends every couple months. Maybe we can meet up some time when we're both bulging:)
> 
> On another note, not amused by my usually darling OH's humor...he finds it quite amusing to keep talking about how we shouldn't tell people, rather we should let them wonder why I'm so fat. (not yet...when I get to that stage) I gave him the what-for tonight...hopefully that puts an end to that "hilarity"!

YES! That would be awesome!! :D


----------



## Lilyfire

gemgem77 said:


> Oh and dh is really pestering me but I am too worried as heard of loads of women spotting after and I could without the worry even if it is completely normal! x

We haven't since we found out I was pregnant. It's driving us kinda crazy but yeah, with so many women spotting after sex we are both nervous. I know if I see any blood I will freak the hell out! Hmmmm, time to get imaginative I think! :winkwink:


----------



## jelly tots

i like this one...
https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Travel-and-Pushchairs/Travel-Systems-and-Pushchairs/Pushchairs-and-Strollers/Silver-Cross-3D-Pram-Travel-System-in-Charcoal(0069639)
with this...
https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-Us/Travel-and-Pushchairs/Car-Seats-and-Boosters/Group-0/Silver-Cross-Ventura-Car-Seat-in-Charcoal(0069655)

we may be lucky to get other big things put towards aswell, but as we only jus announced it to the in-laws at the weekend they are still getting used to the news lol.


----------



## Gemini85

I've chosen my pram. The iCandy peach jogger that comes out at Xmas. I
in love with it...lol mum says she will buy car seat whilst I'm in labour!! Haha! Something about bad luck or something silly! Want that pram soooo bad though! I've stipulated to OH, it's the only thing want knew, other than that, bring on the hand me downs! X


----------



## Gemini85

Want knew even...stupid nails with stupid iPhone!!!

https://www.icandyuk.com/products_detail.php?id=peach_jogger

that one! lol!


----------



## gemgem77

Jelly tots that is a lovely pram. It is a major expense isn't it and the in laws haven't offered anything so will just have to wait and see lol.
Laura I LOVE the icandy peach jogger, do you know how much it will be?


----------



## gemgem77

Oh and by the way absolutely nothing wrong with hand me downs you can get some great stuff at half the price.


----------



## jelly tots

very nice laura.
ive got a lot of friends with babies and they all tend to pass things around so no doubt once i announce i will get offered things which is great.
will be hunting on ebay too for a few bits and pieces.


----------



## Gemini85

gemgem77 said:


> Jelly tots that is a lovely pram. It is a major expense isn't it and the in laws haven't offered anything so will just have to wait and see lol.
> Laura I LOVE the icandy peach jogger, do you know how much it will be?

depends what bits you want, its not a cheap one! there are second hand Icandys on ebay for 500 ish... lol

I like the fact that they lay down bassinet can be used for sleep, so dont need a moses! 

i want to buy stuff now! but dont want to jinx myself! lol. i will deffo be going to the kiddicare store at some point, even though i live nowhere near it! haha! x


----------



## gemgem77

I want to buy things now too but hubby has said absolutely no way not yet!! He's right, I think I will wait untill I have had my scan at 12-14weeks and then will go mad lol


----------



## dt1234565

Prams already!!! Lol! I dunno what to get as I will need to accommodate Sonny who will be almost 2 by then. I think it will be a double Maclaren. Ideally I'd like baby facing me but the iCandy seats wouldn't last a 2 year old five minutes! 

I had a Bugaboo Bee for Sonny cannot praise it highly enough and it folds down in one so doesn't fill up all your boot space x x


----------



## Greens25

Don't mention cake mid work day to a forum full of pregnant women! hahah:winkwink:



Lilyfire said:


> Seriously, with this being my first pregnancy and all my very close friends and my family being 3000 miles away back in the UK- it's really comforting to have this thread! You ladies are amazing! It may be the hormones talking but I wish I could buy you all a cake!!!:flower:


----------



## jelly tots

Greens25 said:


> Don't mention cake mid work day to a forum full of pregnant women! hahah:winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> Lilyfire said:
> 
> 
> Seriously, with this being my first pregnancy and all my very close friends and my family being 3000 miles away back in the UK- it's really comforting to have this thread! You ladies are amazing! It may be the hormones talking but I wish I could buy you all a cake!!!:flower:Click to expand...

ooo i had a lovely big slice of carrot cake today, was the big brew up coffee morning at work, made me very happy :D


----------



## Greens25

I'm scared too....I know it SAYS it is safe but I worry.... but also dont think I can hold out for another 7 weeks.....



Lilyfire said:


> gemgem77 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and dh is really pestering me but I am too worried as heard of loads of women spotting after and I could without the worry even if it is completely normal! x
> 
> We haven't since we found out I was pregnant. It's driving us kinda crazy but yeah, with so many women spotting after sex we are both nervous. I know if I see any blood I will freak the hell out! Hmmmm, time to get imaginative I think! :winkwink:Click to expand...


----------



## Greens25

blood work again today ladies! I went last week and my HCG was low because I was SO newly pregnant that my doc wants me to go again JUST TO MAKE SURE my levels are going up! I will let everyone know it a few days when the results come back!

Big HIGH number!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi firstbean! Nice to see a fellow september star over here :D

Ooh Prams now we're talking! I loovvee prams! Laura, loving the Peach Jogger! 
I have the icandy Cherry for Holly and I LOVE it 

https://www.icandyuk.com/products_detail.php?id=cherry_stroller

I wanted to stick with iCandy and get a double -like a Peach Blossom 

https://www.icandyuk.com/products_detail.php?id=peach_blossom 

or a Pear

https://www.icandyuk.com/products_detail.php?id=pear_stroller

But like dt said, I'm not sure on the seat size for Holly?


----------



## Gemini85

FX for u! 
Ladies, dont worry too much about doing it, i have found it a little uncomfortable, but i have a retroverted uterus, and my cervix has positioned itself for a beating just now! its horrible, feels like the pain men describe when theyre hit in the nuts! lol
Just give it a go, if you feel uncomfortable, or get worried, stop. x


----------



## Gemini85

Emzywemzy said:


> Hi firstbean! Nice to see a fellow september star over here :D
> 
> Ooh Prams now we're talking! I loovvee prams! Laura, loving the Peach Jogger! I have the icandy Cherry for Holly and I LOVE it https://www.icandyuk.com/products_detail.php?id=cherry_stroller
> 
> I wanted to stick with iCandy and get a double -like a Peach Blossom https://www.icandyuk.com/products_detail.php?id=peach_blossom But like dt said, I'm not sure on the seat size for Holly?

HMMM, good point, the blossoms look cool! maybe head to john lewis and have a look at the seat size for holly? 
You can buy the blossom adapters etc on ebay fairly cheap...? x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yeah I think I will. That's where I went to buy my Cherry, so I think I'll go have a look at some point. I won't be able to afford to get one new though, even if I sell my cherry! The Peach Blossoms are over £1000 with everything you need! :wacko:


----------



## cricket in VA

Good morning ladies! (well - morning for me) I woke up in a bit of a bad mood today...feels like my bbs aren't as massive as they were yesterday. I'm probably just freaking myself out, but I know disappearing signs are bad! I think I'm just getting nervous because I'm 5 days away from when I m/c last time. I don't have any spotting or anything though, so I'm probably just being paranoid.

In better news, I'm an appleseed today!


----------



## jelly tots

im sure everything will be fine hun, try not to worry. as for symptoms they do come and go so that is all normal.

yey! for appleseeds!!


----------



## gemgem77

Cricket don't worry yourself :hugs: 
Can I ask everyone with sore boobs are you naturally big busted anyway? I am an A cup and my nipples are sore when pushed but nothing major and just wondered?


----------



## jelly tots

im normally a c but have gone up to a d the last week.
they arent too bad today but last week were really sore when going downstairs quickly and still hurt when i get dressed/undressed.

actually went to get something from under my desk, that hurt this morning.


----------



## emma1985

cricket in VA said:


> Good morning ladies! (well - morning for me) I woke up in a bit of a bad mood today...feels like my bbs aren't as massive as they were yesterday. I'm probably just freaking myself out, but I know disappearing signs are bad! I think I'm just getting nervous because I'm 5 days away from when I m/c last time. I don't have any spotting or anything though, so I'm probably just being paranoid.
> 
> In better news, I'm an appleseed today!

Dont panic mine stopped hurting at 5 weeks and my bloods are still on the up!


----------



## hwimmer

jelly tots said:


> im normally an a but have gone up to a d the last week.

OMG! Is that a typo? A to D, wow! I didn't even know that was possible! 

My boobs are *very* sore and I'm a C-cup.


----------



## jelly tots

hwimmer said:


> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> im normally an a but have gone up to a d the last week.
> 
> OMG! Is that a typo? A to D, wow! I didn't even know that was possible!
> 
> My boobs are *very* sore and I'm a C-cup.Click to expand...

its a typo, should be c lol, will correct it now :)


----------



## emma1985

I just worked out that I will be

12 Weeks on 19th November
and
20 Weeks on 14th January.

With Christmas in between (and my birthday 8th Jan) the time should fly past.


----------



## hwimmer

jelly tots said:


> hwimmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> im normally an a but have gone up to a d the last week.
> 
> OMG! Is that a typo? A to D, wow! I didn't even know that was possible!
> 
> My boobs are *very* sore and I'm a C-cup.Click to expand...
> 
> its a typo, should be c lol, will correct it now :)Click to expand...

:rofl: My boobs were hurting just thinking about that!


----------



## hwimmer

I can't wait to join you all in the appleseed club :cloud9:


----------



## jelly tots

lol, i think anyones would hurt at that prospect.

yey! not long to go, nearly everyone will be an appleseed then i think :)


----------



## Gemini85

hwimmer said:


> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> im normally an a but have gone up to a d the last week.
> 
> OMG! Is that a typo? A to D, wow! I didn't even know that was possible!
> 
> My boobs are *very* sore and I'm a C-cup.Click to expand...

yopu think thats bad? ive gone from a 34B to a 34DD...im not even exaggerating! thats getting small now as well, starting to get the good old 4 boobs look going on! lol x


----------



## jelly tots

oh bless you chick, im starting to get there with the whole 4 look, may have to go underwear shopping for daywear now this weekend.
might have a look in the good old next sale and littlewoods (got accounts so can abuse them a bit without hubster knowing), may even get some nice comfy trousers too.


----------



## ESpacey

hwimmer said:


> I can't wait to join you all in the appleseed club :cloud9:

I want to be an appleseed too! :wohoo:


----------



## Gemini85

is anyone else breaking out yet? ive not got hundreds, but i usually have very good skin, now iver got a few really really deep spots, ya know? the ones that hurt to even touch, but that dont seem to surface fully? x


----------



## dt1234565

I always get blemishes not spots exactly on my chest. I noticed they are in all my photos of every pregnancy that went to term and yes I have them now. Fx that's a good sign!!! XxX


----------



## ESpacey

Gemini85 said:


> is anyone else breaking out yet? ive not got hundreds, but i usually have very good skin, now iver got a few really really deep spots, ya know? the ones that hurt to even touch, but that dont seem to surface fully? x

I broke out like NEVER before in my TWW, I went to a dermatologist and he gave me a gel that was okay during pregnancy. It worked like a charm, my face is clearing up. It's not back to normal, so I can only imagine what it would have looked like without the gel!


----------



## emma1985

I have loads of sots too, bought some facewash that dried my skin out really badly. yuck!


----------



## hakunamatata

Me too!


----------



## Emzywemzy

I got some horrible spots during the 2ww but they've calmed down now. 

As for boobs, mine are a lttle bigger but not too bad yet. Last time they went from 36c to 38e during the pregnancy and only went down to a 38dd which is what I am now. Hopefully they'll not get much bigger than that! They're not too sore this time either, just sensitive nipples. Last time my boobs felt like they were going to fall off!!


----------



## jelly tots

yep, defo had the skin from hell the last few weeks. thank god for clinique is all i can say.

just having a look in the next sale online. is it worth getting a few maternity bits now for when i have a bump? a lot of the items are less than half price.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Defo that's what I did, picked bits up in the sales. You're not in them for long so if you can get them in the sale then go for it!


----------



## Sunshine12

Im a D cup at the moment and my boobeedoos are really tender. I dread to think how big they are gonna get!! Ive only just started taking folic acid tablets this week which is worrying me a bit. Should I get Vit D as well and is there anything else I should buy too? sorry for all the questions! x


----------



## FirstBean

My boobs are no bigger. But I had no symptoms at all with Ollie only the hunger then after eatin feelin sick which I am the same now.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh my word, smells are making me feel sick! The smell of the chippy nearly made me sick then the smell of someone's breath on the bus just made me gag! Blurgh!

At least I left at the right time for work today! Lol although I have no idea how I'm gonna stay awake through this shift!


----------



## jelly tots

Emzywemzy said:


> Defo that's what I did, picked bits up in the sales. You're not in them for long so if you can get them in the sale then go for it!

cool i will do then, i can always pass them on or ebay them if not worn them much. some lovely tops and things on there for about £6.
already put an order in for some work trousers as with the bloat mine are getting rather uncomfortable. they have a small stretchy waistband and the reviews say that they are good for early pregnancy so thought would be a good investment for keeping looking professional at work.


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,

Congrats to all of you lovely ladies also due in June. :thumbup:

I will be joining you girls since I think I got my BFP!!! 

Here is a link to my testing thread if you want to take a look at my tests. My latest test is on page 15, but I have a bunch of positive IC's on pg4 and pg 6etc.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...12-new-midstream-test-pg-15-10-04-bfp-15.html

I will be due on June 11, 2012 with my first baby. :happydance:

So a little about my background. My DH had a vasectomy reversal in October 2009, and has a low :spermy: count after as a result. His vasectomy was 14 years old before he got the VR. This month (October) is two years since the reversal!!! DH had a sperm count of 5 million and motility of 36%, so overall pretty low numbers. It is truly a blessing and a miracle that we have managed to do it this month.I pray this is really it and this is a sticky bean!!!!..:winkwink:

It's funny, even after getting positive tests I am still in disbelief and shock, after trying for 2 years, I just didnt even think this was possible and we were getting ready to do infertiliy testing for me once AF came and do another SA for DH to get ready to do IUI...but it looks like we hopefully wont have to!!! I will feel better once AF is for sure late, which will be this coming Friday, and i will be retesting this coming weekend. 
It is lovely to meet all of you ladies!!!


----------



## dt1234565

Congrats again honey and welcome!!!!!


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks for the boob answer girls I think you are all bigger than me and I never get sore boobs with af so will not worry too much that mine don't really look much bigger, although saying that they do feel fuller if you know what I mean lol
Bad spots was the first symptom I got in the tww. They were really bad deep ones not like anything I've had before. Started getting them again now glad it's not just me and I will take it as a sign that things are going well lol x


----------



## gemgem77

Welcome Wannabeprego, gonna have a look at your tests now!! x


----------



## KEslinger

Waiting for my second beta results to come in! They should be in later today or tomorrow. I had a grea phlebotomist this time (I went in there and said that I have tiny veins and they're always fishing...). He used 2 (yes, TWO) tourniquets and got the same amount of blood that the girl had gotten, except he got it in about 5 seconds, and the other one went drop by drop for MINUTES. Love it. LOL, Oh, and 2 tourniquets, I didn't even feel the poke. I went in a couple hours earlier than my last test was but I don't think it should fudge it too much. =)
Beta 1 @ 17dpo = 81, Beta 2 better be doubled! LOL


----------



## KEslinger

gemgem77 said:


> Welcome Wannabeprego, gonna have a look at your tests now!! x

Yeahhh, what she said! I've got your thread open in another window. =)


----------



## dt1234565

Just before dinner my dd put her ear on my belly for about a minute and then said "I can hear a baby in there, and it's hungry" "I hope it's a baby girl!" we are not telling the kids till I have a twelve week scan. How strange is that?

XxxX


----------



## wannabeprego

Thank you for the warm welcome girls!!! :flower:

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/AnimatedCatsthankyou.gif

@Keslinger, I am glad your numbers are looking good!! :thumbup:

@DT123, that is so funny and cute that your DD already knows about the baby before you have even told her... she probably just senses it...:winkwink:


----------



## Gemini85

So I was in tesco, went to the loo with that wet feeling and there's some blood. On the tissue, do I investigated further and couldn't find any near my cervix....panicking now. What should I do?


----------



## jelly tots

wannabeprego said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Congrats to all of you lovely ladies also due in June. :thumbup:
> 
> I will be joining you girls since I think I got my BFP!!!
> 
> Here is a link to my testing thread if you want to take a look at my tests. My latest test is on page 15, but I have a bunch of positive IC's on pg4 and pg 6etc.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...12-new-midstream-test-pg-15-10-04-bfp-15.html
> 
> I will be due on June 11, 2012 with my first baby. :happydance:
> 
> So a little about my background. My DH had a vasectomy reversal in October 2009, and has a low :spermy: count after as a result. His vasectomy was 14 years old before he got the VR. This month (October) is two years since the reversal!!! DH had a sperm count of 5 million and motility of 36%, so overall pretty low numbers. It is truly a blessing and a miracle that we have managed to do it this month.I pray this is really it and this is a sticky bean!!!!..:winkwink:
> 
> It's funny, even after getting positive tests I am still in disbelief and shock, after trying for 2 years, I just didnt even think this was possible and we were getting ready to do infertiliy testing for me once AF came and do another SA for DH to get ready to do IUI...but it looks like we hopefully wont have to!!! I will feel better once AF is for sure late, which will be this coming Friday, and i will be retesting this coming weekend.
> It is lovely to meet all of you ladies!!!

just had a look and i can defo see lines, congrats hun!! and welcome to the thread.x



dt1234565 said:


> Just before dinner my dd put her ear on my belly for about a minute and then said "I can hear a baby in there, and it's hungry" "I hope it's a baby girl!" we are not telling the kids till I have a twelve week scan. How strange is that?
> 
> XxxX

aww bless, its weird how things like that happen to people. the kids must have some sort of sixth sense or something


----------



## jelly tots

Gemini85 said:


> So I was in tesco, went to the loo with that wet feeling and there's some blood. On the tissue, do I investigated further and couldn't find any near my cervix....panicking now. What should I do?

if you strained on the loo it could be just one of your blood vessels as they become quite full and very near to the surface down there and can easily happen from what ive read etc.
if you are really worried go see your doctor/midwife or to a&e to put your mind at rest.


----------



## gemgem77

I agree with Jelly tots if your worried get to a&e unless your docs or midwife are still open. xx


----------



## Gemini85

I didn't strain at any point recently :( terrified! I'm in the EPAU anyway, doubt they'd scan me before then anyway? X


----------



## wannabeprego

@Gemini85, I agree with the other girls and think you should get checked out to put your mind at ease. I hope that everything is going to be alright....:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## cricket in VA

jelly tots said:


> yep, defo had the skin from hell the last few weeks. thank god for clinique is all i can say.
> 
> just having a look in the next sale online. is it worth getting a few maternity bits now for when i have a bump? a lot of the items are less than half price.

I'm wearing maternity pants today! All I can say is I LOVE elastic. I'm so much more comfortable than any other day this week. My bloat is just out of control. They are Gap (I need long inseams, couldn't find them elsewhere), and look super cute. They are just a demi-band, so I can wear them even when I'm just having a fat day :)


----------



## KEslinger

Gemini85 said:


> So I was in tesco, went to the loo with that wet feeling and there's some blood. On the tissue, do I investigated further and couldn't find any near my cervix....panicking now. What should I do?

First thing to do is: RELAX. I know it's almost impossible to do (which is why I've been a freak about wanting to see my numbers double...)

I spotted at 3dpo. Didn't spot on 4dpo. Then spotted all the way through 9/30. I got my BFP on 9/27 at 12dpo, and at 10dpo a BFN. I emailed my Dr. asking if I should be concerned about the spotting and she said No. To ignore it for now. If you have pain/cramping or are soaking a pad in an hour that is something to contact them about, something to be concerned about. My spotting was weird and was always there in the morning and would taper off over the day. The 27th, 28th, 29th I passed these clumps of CM that were blood tinged. Scary. I soaked them in water and as the blood went away they turned into cloudy CM. No tissue or anything. Yesterday at work I spotted once. I tried to see if there was more and nothing else was tinged with blood. I had a TINY clot, seriously a millimeter or so. I POAS last night (check out the pictures on page 94 or 95) on an IC and the line is SO much darker than it was before. 

Spotting in the first trimester, while not "normal", is very common. It can happen after you have sex or anything like that as your cervix is a lot more irritable. Even straining on the toilet can leave you with some spotting. Mine happens for no reason, or so I think. Another reason for spotting is a fluctuation in hormones which pregnancy definitely is.

My spotting was always pink... sometimes bright pink, sometimes salmon color. Or a brownish color. Yesterday is was pink, but I think the spotting was actually blood tinged CM from that clot. 

I'll be back later. Electrical company had a planned outage for a few hours while they fix underground stuff, I'm on someone else's internet and my battery is dying. 

Keep your head up Gemini... and, contact your health care provider, while it can be nothing, they should still know!


----------



## Bernadette87

Gemini85 said:


> So I was in tesco, went to the loo with that wet feeling and there's some blood. On the tissue, do I investigated further and couldn't find any near my cervix....panicking now. What should I do?

Try not to worry about it too much, especially if it was just a one off. But if your worried then why don't you call the NHS Direct, and speak to one of their nurses, even if it is just to put your mind at ease :hugs:


----------



## cricket in VA

Laura - I agree with everyone else. It's super scary, so just get it checked out so you can relax. 

My face looks like a war zone.


----------



## gemgem77

Laura did you say you had sex recently? x


----------



## KEslinger

I still freak out when I see anything blood related when I wipe even though I was told to ignore it. Its hard to ignore. I think thats why I keep poas. :shrug:


----------



## Gemini85

gemgem77 said:


> Laura did you say you had sex recently? x

There was a brief attempt this morning before I really woke up!? Lol 
Thanks for the advice...think I'm gonna give it a couple of hours and see if any more appears? Last month at A&E they put an IV line in and I was there 8 hours, in truth all they can do is take bloods and book me for a scan, but I'm in on Friday anyway.....plus, I don't like to take up time of A&E for something that is fairly inevitable, ya know? It's not like they can stop it if it's gonna happen? Xx


----------



## dt1234565

Gemini85 said:


> So I was in tesco, went to the loo with that wet feeling and there's some blood. On the tissue, do I investigated further and couldn't find any near my cervix....panicking now. What should I do?

Oh Laura, I would panic to I have to admit, i sm scared everytime i wipe. All you can really do is monitor it hopefully you won't get anymore, for some this thing is normal in pregnancy for some it's not. Can you ring the epau and see what they say? xxxxx


----------



## Gemini85

I think they're shut! I can call in the morning! X


----------



## gemgem77

Gemini85 said:


> gemgem77 said:
> 
> 
> Laura did you say you had sex recently? x
> 
> There was a brief attempt this morning before I really woke up!? Lol
> Thanks for the advice...think I'm gonna give it a couple of hours and see if any more appears? Last month at A&E they put an IV line in and I was there 8 hours, in truth all they can do is take bloods and book me for a scan, but I'm in on Friday anyway.....plus, I don't like to take up time of A&E for something that is fairly inevitable, ya know? It's not like they can stop it if it's gonna happen? XxClick to expand...

The only reason I ask is that I have on here about loads of women that spot after sex so could just be that? xx


----------



## dt1234565

I guess thats all you can do then, your hcg etc is fantastic so I am sure your just fine. Has there been anymore blood? 

X


----------



## Gemini85

No, and I've had a fair old dig about! Did another frer (only thing I did manage to get before running out of tesco in tears I kid you not, I think OH is secretly pleased he has to order Chinese...) and the test line is still stronger than the control. 
I'm just going to have to sit it out, only thing that's stopping me going for help is that last month when my numbers meant I KNEW I was going to miscarry, I didn't start bleeding without cramps first... Gonna be a long two days.
Thank you all so so much for calming me down. Best friends I never knew I had <3 x


----------



## dt1234565

Big hugs honey x x x


----------



## jelly tots

im sure everything will be fine and is just one of those episodes like others have got on here. your frer was super dark so thats all good. do try not to worry as getting stressed wont do you any good chick. x


----------



## Mei190

Well I have also started spotting which is what happened last month's MC. I am being sent for blood test on friday to see how far along I am, but am completely distraught crying at the fact I am probably MCing again. Life just doesn't seem to be fair recently to me girlies. Spotting was pink, just like last time.


----------



## dt1234565

I hope its not honey x x


----------



## jelly tots

really hope it isnt that hun x


----------



## Gemini85

What an awful evening for the junebugs! Try to stay calm Hun. I'm tidying the house to death in an attempt to distract myself. like the girls said, it does happen and mean nothing, I've read it before, we all have. PMA is all we can to until we know otherwise xxx


----------



## Mei190

I am begging it to not be as well. Roll on Friday for the blood test. I have a rough idea of how far along I am, now I need to see if the blood test coincides with it or not. I have to wait till next week for the results anyway. The pink discharge was just once, I hope that is okay. I am praying so much for it to be okay xx


----------



## usamom

Hi ladies- I haven't posted much in the past few days- but I've been stalking the site and being reassured from all your posts.. Just wanted to send some positive thoughts to Mei and Gemini... Hope that the spotting is nothing!!


----------



## KEslinger

Well, I'm spotting again a little bit... after I used the bathroom. But, that's ok! Just got my 2nd beta... 199 from 81 in 46 hours!


----------



## Mei190

KEslinger said:


> Well, I'm spotting again a little bit... after I used the bathroom. But, that's ok! Just got my 2nd beta... 199 from 81 in 46 hours!

Wow that's great news for you! :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Can I join? I'm due June 15th! I got pregnant through ICSI so am still waiting to see if there is 1 or 2 in me :) My scan will be Oct 31!


----------



## wannabeprego

Mei190 said:


> Well I have also started spotting which is what happened last month's MC. I am being sent for blood test on friday to see how far along I am, but am completely distraught crying at the fact I am probably MCing again. Life just doesn't seem to be fair recently to me girlies. Spotting was pink, just like last time.

:hugs::hugs: I hope that everything is going to be alright with you and that this is a sticky bean.....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

KEslinger said:


> Well, I'm spotting again a little bit... after I used the bathroom. But, that's ok! Just got my 2nd beta... 199 from 81 in 46 hours!

Great news on your betas!!:thumbup:


----------



## wannabeprego

Kelly9 said:


> Can I join? I'm due June 15th! I got pregnant through ICSI so am still waiting to see if there is 1 or 2 in me :) My scan will be Oct 31!

Congrats, Welcome to the thread!!! H&H 9 months to you!!:flower:


----------



## Gemini85

I'm in A&E, called the docs out of hours and they arranged appt. It SEEMS this could be a urinary infection, caused by the fact my OH used a shower gel im allergic to....if it turns out that's what it is, I may club him to death....


----------



## hwimmer

hey june bugs - quick question... i'm still trying to *schedule* my first appt with my DR. i called them 3 days ago to get it scheduled and they said someone would call me back. i called again yesterday to see what's up and they just took my information again and again told someone would call me back!? their offices close in 1 hr and still no call! should it really be taking this long to just get an appt on the calendar?! 

i was already considering switching DRs because the last time i saw her, i had some questions that she gave completely underwhelming answers to... :wacko: now, it might be official!


----------



## Sunshine12

Huge congrats Wannabepreggo and Kelly - yay!!

Mei, fingers crossed everything is ok. Im sure it will be.

Gemini, hope you get it sorted out. At least you are getting seen now which is great or you would spend the whole night worrying. 

Hwimmer - things might be different in US but my doctors surgery told me today that as I had done a test myself there wasnt any need to see a doctor and I should just make an app with the midwife for when I was around 10 weeks!! I obviously said no and that i wanted an appointment!


----------



## Mei190

Well it was only once, and it hasn't happened again yet in the past couple of hours so fingers crossed!

Gemini good luck! Hope everything is sorted out!

No advice on doctors, they can truely be useless sometimes


----------



## Kelly9

wannabepreggo huge congrats! I've seen you around and am totally excited you're pregnant!

Hi back to everyone else!


----------



## Gemini85

I've got an amoxicillin prescription. He's scared me shitless by saying that it could greatly increase my risk of MC?! have any of you heard of this? It's pretty bad now, loads of fresh blood when wiping after a pee :( x


----------



## Kelly9

Maybe if you left it untreated? But you should see a difference within a few days so I woudln't worry


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hun I took antibiotics for urine infection whilst pregnant, but I can't remember what they were? Anyhow the doc said the ones he gave me were safe in preg so surely he should have done the same? If the blood is when you pee then is it coming from your pee hole? Sorry tmi but that's what happened to me x


----------



## Emzywemzy

but yes if left untreated utis can cause mc, that's why they test pee every mw appointment x


----------



## Iamblessed

I am also a june bug due june 11!! Congrats wannabeprego!!


----------



## Mei190

Have no advice but hope everything is okay for you, I really do xx


----------



## Sunshine12

Gemini, amoxicillin is one of the safest you can have whilst pregnant. x


----------



## Emzywemzy

There you go hun, sunshine knows. I think the doc prob meant if left untreated then can cause mc. So take your tablets and that'll get rid and bubs will be fine x


----------



## gigglesems

Welcome to all of the newbies and :hugs: to those that are spotting - you are in my thoughts and keeping fx'd for you all!

You girls are so busy on here when I am in bed and asleep!!!

Emzy - just wanted to let you know a little positive of SPD. I had it REALLY bad with my first, to the point that I was in crutches from 30 weeks and had to use a wheelchair to go anywhere after 35 weeks...I got so fat lying on the couch watching DVD's and eating crap lol. When I had my second I was TERRIFIED of getting it again. I did get it but no where near as bad - I knew from the beginning of the pregnancy that I needed to take it a little easier and prevent heavy lifting etc. So try not to worry too much and make sure to take it easy especially when picking up DD! :hugs:

Gemgem - your boob question from a few pages back. When I had number one I was an A, I had no aching or anything. I went upto a D/E by the end and then after bubs was born went down to a B. Bubs number two had I no pain, went upto an E/F and after bubs was born went down to a C/D. This time I have had some aching for the first time (dont even ache for AF normally) and started off as a C so dunno where they are gonna end up this time lol :shrug:!

Had some nausea here and there and praying I dont get MS this time around [-o&lt;


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thank you!! That is so good to hear! I really really hope I'm like you and don't get it badly this time! X


----------



## wannabeprego

Iamblessed said:


> I am also a june bug due june 11!! Congrats wannabeprego!!

Thanks and Congrats to you too!! :flower:I got your email...I would love to be bump buddies!!!:winkwink:


----------



## duckytwins

hi ladies! i tried, tried tried to catch up. i'm not sure if i did fully... 

lily and cricket, i'm in CT, which is close by as well! YAY! 

gemini, i'm so sorry to hear you are having troubles. i don't know if this helps, but if you are having trouble getting in to see a doctor, i found if you tell them you are pregnant and you just fell, they want to see you immediately! when i was pg with my boys, i fell down the stairs and called the office and they had me come in right away! i don't know how comfortble you feel about saying you fell if you didn't, but it's a surefire way to be seen... 

congrats to all the new :bfp:s

i also am having breakouts like a teenager! it looks like my face got caught in a blender!! my bbs still hurt sooo much! i've been wearing a sportsbra to bed because i can't stand the pain! 

i was just turned off to my first smell last night. i had to have my carpets cleaned in my car because some little boy (who shall remain nameless) spilled chocolate milk in mommy's car and it started to grow new things... the chemical the guy used to clean the carpets is making me nauseous!!! 

i've been dying for japanese hibachi for two days now, so dh got it for me tonight... :sick: totally not what i wanted! lol... oops! :blush: sorry hunny!


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh cool! I'm in MA so I'm close to some of you too.


----------



## cricket in VA

Gemini and Mei - hoping it all turns out OK for both of you! 

Hakuna and Ducky - nice! Maybe we can have a reunion in NYC in Feb or March (March is warmer!). That will mean I have to confess to DH that I'm on this site...but I think it'll be worth it!

So, I got a flu shot today and feel like a$$. Low grade fever, achy, awful. Not happy about it. I had a full day today plus training for a new volunteer thing I'm doing, full day tomorrow, and Thurs is another full day followed by training. I'm exhausted, and thinking about all that's coming up makes me want to cry! (well, that plus hormones...)


----------



## gigglesems

So just got back from the docs and my bloods show my vitamin D and calcium levels are a bit low but the rest look fine. Had another test to check HCG (as it seems like the last time they 'forgot' to test it?!?!) - doc said it should be well into the thousands now and it should put my mind at rest that things are progressing normally. 

So at 15dpo HCG was 230 - should todays be around at 24dpo 5500+? :shrug: 

I get the results on friday afternoon so keeping fx'd till then. He also prescribed metochlopramide incase I need it again for nausea as I needed meds in the last pregnancy - that was a bit of a relief. 

When I was at the clinic, the receptionist was eating her lunch and the smell was making me want to spew eurgh! As soon as I left I was starving so had a Happy Meal lol!!!!! :thumbup: Then came the burps with aftertaste EURGH AGAIN lol!!! Many people getting MS yet?


----------



## dt1234565

Gemini85 said:


> I've got an amoxicillin prescription. He's scared me shitless by saying that it could greatly increase my risk of MC?! have any of you heard of this? It's pretty bad now, loads of fresh blood when wiping after a pee :( x

Oh Laura, is it the pee that's bloody or is it coming from within? If it's the pee it may be the urine infection? X X X


----------



## jelly tots

hope your uti clears up very soon with your antibiotics laura. bet that was blimmin scary, but at least it isnt what you thought it was.

how is everyone today?

i woke up at stupid o'clock to go to the loo this morning and then couldnt go back to sleep. not had any pains or cramps anywhere yet, not even my boobs so looks like a good day for me unless ms is going to suddenly appear when i am least expecting it. speaking too soon i actually feel pretty good.


----------



## Sunshine12

Morning Jellytots. I didnt get to sleep till early hours cause Im still in shock about being pregnant, woke up at 7am and that was that. By 11am Ill be exhausted again and need to go back to bed for a nap! Good to hear you not getting any cramps etc. My boobs feel like they are going to explode!x


----------



## Kelly9

My boobs aren't sore yet. First time around I went from a c to an f and am now barely a c so I lost a little after I am hoping they'll get nice and big again soon!


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Sunshine12 :hi: welcome to the thread!

Did you have a pic of you and dh on your wedding day before? I'm sure I saw you around the ttc section!! Congrats on your bfp! x


----------



## Sunshine12

gemgem77 said:


> Hi Sunshine12 :hi: welcome to the thread!
> 
> Did you have a pic of you and dh on your wedding day before? I'm sure I saw you around the ttc section!! Congrats on your bfp! x

Hi Gem Gem,

Thanks! You too! No that wasnt me Im afraid. I think there is another Sunshine on the TTC forum. I havent posted for ages as we were going to TTC a year or so ago then I decided against it so I only just started posting again the other day when I got my BFP. I have been lurking in the background though, just not posting! xx


----------



## gemgem77

Ha ha well a massive congrats anyway lol. Nice dark lines you got there. So was it a complete surprise? x


----------



## Sunshine12

gemgem77 said:


> Ha ha well a massive congrats anyway lol. Nice dark lines you got there. So was it a complete surprise? x

We only started trying this past month and had sex once in total so a surprise is probably an understatement! lol. Massive congrats to you too. Is this your first too? ....and when do our ticker appleseeds change to something bigger!!


----------



## Gemini85

oh no, NOT THE FRUIT! lolololol. after each full week sunshine! Kelly9, whens your EDD? x


----------



## Sunshine12

Thanks Gemini! How are you feeling? x


----------



## jelly tots

morning sunshine, wow you were very lucky this month. hopefully you wont get too tired today. i was like that at first with not being able to sleep with excitement, cant get enough of it now.


----------



## gemgem77

Sunshine12 said:


> gemgem77 said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha well a massive congrats anyway lol. Nice dark lines you got there. So was it a complete surprise? x
> 
> We only started trying this past month and had sex once in total so a surprise is probably an understatement! lol. Massive congrats to you too. Is this your first too? ....and when do our ticker appleseeds change to something bigger!!Click to expand...

You were lucky lol!! Yes this is my first and I cannot wait!!! xx


----------



## Kelly9

June 15! I got my bfp at 10 dpo.


----------



## Mei190

Hope everyone is okay today! (I have no symptoms at all which would be the same as with my son so nothing unusual there) 

And I am still hanging in here! Spotting has stopped this morning so am praying the bloods will come back okay next week. I took another preg. test this morning (oopsie) and it still said 2-3 so I am holding out all my hope. 

People are getting other June dates now! Congrats girlies and welcome to Junebugs! I am excited to have a June baby, June 19th is my birthday :D


----------



## jelly tots

i definitely spoke too soon, heartburn with a vengence now.


----------



## Mei190

jelly tots said:


> i definitely spoke too soon, heartburn with a vengence now.

Ouch I had that at only the end of my last pregnancy and it was a complete killer :wacko:


----------



## FirstBean

I had heartburn with Ollie its awful isnt it. I am starting to feel a little bit sick which I never did with Ollie.


----------



## jelly tots

yep not pleasant, will i have it all the way through if im getting it now?

also just having my mid morning snack of carrot sticks and all i can taste is metal. yukky but i need to eat them


----------



## HLC2109

Wow I can't believe how quickly this thread is moving! So much to catch up on again! The only real symptom I have had up until now is cramps but now I have the lot; I have nausea, heartburn, headaches, my BBs feel like they are about to explode and now my fingers have swelled so much that I have had to take my rings off as they are digging in. Has anyone else has swelling this early on?


----------



## jelly tots

my feet seem to have a little as was a little bit tight putting my heels on this morning, unless my feet were just hot.


----------



## HLC2109

I usually swell a little when hot but it certainly cant be that as its currently blowing a gale through my house while the locksmith fixes my conservatory lock - im freezing!! wish he would hurry up!


----------



## Kelly9

I have no symptoms really I guess nothing concrete anyway just a slightly stuffy nose and the odd wave of nausea. Also have lots of abdominal bloating but that's from he fertility treatment. I look 4 months pregnant but it will go down in a week or two.


----------



## Mei190

Wow everyone has loads of symptoms! I don't have any! Not worried about that as I didn't get any symptoms until the last tri with Nathaniel. 

Jelly tots: I have heard it is not likely to continue past first trimester, but I don't know for certain as I haven't experienced it. (Heartburn)


----------



## gemgem77

This threads really quiet today lol

Can I ask everyone a question sorry if it's tmi but....you know we said about checking our knickers every time we go to loo. Has everyone else always got fresh clear discharge? Sorry but really wanted to know if it's the norm and know we can all talk about anything on here lol x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yes gemgem and loads of it! Mines actually yellow tinged. And don't worry, nothing is tmi on here lol
I've got heartburn already too, had it bad last time. It's meant to mean you're having a hairy baby and it was true for me, hollys had loads of hair! Had hb all the way through last time and it got worse, I lived on gavisgon! You can get it on prescroption from Dr or mw by the way so its free!

Still getting waves of nausea esp from smells and was sick before bed last night. And my feet are also swollen already. I seem to be getting symptoms I had later on last time earlier this time! I'm also moody and cranky!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Gemini how you doing today love? X


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Emzy!
I am sooooo blaoted I look about 6months pregnant lol Will it go back down soon as I know it is just bloat!!! 
Yes Laura how are you doing today? xx


----------



## gemgem77

Sorry Emzy the bloat question was supposed to have a question mark after it! x


----------



## jelly tots

yep loads of clearish cm, keep thinking its something else so kept going to check it, i know its not now and just to live with it lol.

oh no i hope i dont have it all the way through, plus if i have a hairy baby that means it wont be blonde haired and blue eyed like me but dark hair and hazel eyes like hubster :(
as all of the ones i have ever heard of are dark.


----------



## Sunshine12

gemgem77 said:


> This threads really quiet today lol
> 
> Can I ask everyone a question sorry if it's tmi but....you know we said about checking our knickers every time we go to loo. Has everyone else always got fresh clear discharge? Sorry but really wanted to know if it's the norm and know we can all talk about anything on here lol x

I started getting that yesterday. Im not getting loads but I am getting some. I am scared every time I "wipe" just incase I see anything thats not supposed to be there! Im also really bloated. If I dont hold my tummy in its huge! Feel like I have no waist and I dont like it!


----------



## gemgem77

Good glad it's not just me lol 
Jelly tots are you excited about becoming a sweet pea tomorrow?! x


----------



## Lilyfire

gemgem77 said:


> This threads really quiet today lol
> 
> Can I ask everyone a question sorry if it's tmi but....you know we said about checking our knickers every time we go to loo. Has everyone else always got fresh clear discharge? Sorry but really wanted to know if it's the norm and know we can all talk about anything on here lol x

I've still got slightly 'clumpy' white bits of CM, I hope that's normal too??! 
Gemini: I hope you're ok today and your uti clears up :hugs:
Well today I woke up feeling nauseous, it usually kicks in in the late afternoon, urgh. I may have to tell my co-worker as we both work out in the field together. I don't know yet! 
How is everyone else today?
I did a FRER today because it was there, looking at me funny and I'm mental! Well, the test line was DARK, but the control was sooooo light. I looked it up and it's apparently because the test line steals all the dye from the control line. I was just wondering if any of you ladies had this happen? (I trust you guys more than google!!!) :flower:
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m609/mistylux/dbd476a0.jpg


----------



## jelly tots

gemgem77 said:


> Good glad it's not just me lol
> Jelly tots are you excited about becoming a sweet pea tomorrow?! x

im very excited :happydance:


----------



## gemgem77

I just googled discharge and apparently it's very normal so we can all relax about that lol
Ooh I have never seen that happen on a frer Lilyfire. The one I did the other day the test line was slightly darker than the control but that was still dark? Will do some research lol x


----------



## jelly tots

the contro line will get lighter if the test line uses up all of the dye, normally happens further on in pregnancy due to higher levels of hormones, but with us all normally testing early we dont often come across it.


----------



## duckytwins

i love my dh, i love my dh, i love my dh... maybe if i keep saying it over and over... lol 

he hasn't cleaned the cat box in a few days and OMG it's making me sooooo nauseous! he decided last night to throw some deodorizer on it and boom, that'll take care of it! what is he thinking??? i can't even walk by the bathroom without needing to throw up!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yes lots of discharge totally normal so don't worry. Watery, creamy, clear, clumpy, you name it! As long as it doesn't smell bad or isn't green as that means infection. 

Last time I bloated at 5 weeks just like this time and it didn't go down, just got gradually replaced with a bump! By 11 weeks I was so bloated was in maternity trousers but didn't have a noticable bump til much later x


----------



## Lilyfire

jelly tots said:


> the contro line will get lighter if the test line uses up all of the dye, normally happens further on in pregnancy due to higher levels of hormones, but with us all normally testing early we dont often come across it.

Thanks! So it's ok then? Or even a good thing?


----------



## jelly tots

Lilyfire said:


> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> the contro line will get lighter if the test line uses up all of the dye, normally happens further on in pregnancy due to higher levels of hormones, but with us all normally testing early we dont often come across it.
> 
> Thanks! So it's ok then? Or even a good thing?Click to expand...

its a very good thing


----------



## gemgem77

Oh so maybe I won't be able to hide it for much longer!!! 
Oh no now I'm worrying about why my Frer at just under 5 weeks didn't have a really light line lol What am I like. You will get to know what a worrier I am girls lol


----------



## jelly tots

gemgem there is no need to worry about anything at all, apart from making sure you are eating, drinking, sleeping and taking your vitamins! 


urghs, ive totally gone off having my soup for lunch now its a bit later, fancying something sweet though. went out to the next down the road at lunch to get a cute little outfit for my friend who im going to see tonight. her little boy archie is only two weeks old. cant wait to have cuddles and break the news to her about me :D


----------



## Sunshine12

OK sorry for being dumb but whats a frer? I keep seeing that word and have no clue what it is. Also what does beta relate to? :blush:


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Jelly tots! I honestly never realised how everything would be a worry once I got pregnant, all I was focused on was getting pregnant!!
Ahh you lucky thing getting a cuddle with a baby. I have been browsing baby clothes but it's too early to buy anything I think, I don't want to joinx anything. But there little clothes are adorable!! x


----------



## Gemini85

Its a first response test sunshine.

well my kidney infection is causing me alot of pain, there is more blood now that yesterday, loads on the internet about them causing MCs. im about to go home, ive booked tomorrow off as holiday, i cant be here, i feel on the verge of tears all the time! 
Just want to get this scan on friday, and for them to tell me everything is ok :(


----------



## gemgem77

Oh gemini I really don't know what to say. I really wouldn't do anymore googling though. Have you called your midwife to speak to her? xx


----------



## Lilyfire

Gemini85 said:


> Its a first response test sunshine.
> 
> well my kidney infection is causing me alot of pain, there is more blood now that yesterday, loads on the internet about them causing MCs. im about to go home, ive booked tomorrow off as holiday, i cant be here, i feel on the verge of tears all the time!
> Just want to get this scan on friday, and for them to tell me everything is ok :(

You're getting it treated and taking sone time to recover and take care of yourself, so that's all positive. Plus you didn't wait to seek medical help, so hopefully you caught it early. I have EVERYTHING crossed for you sweetie. :hugs: XxX


----------



## Gemini85

i called the early preg unit, they just said the same, any type of infection can increase MC risk, and that they can tell me more friday hopefully..... did another FRER, but although still dark, its not really any darker than a few i did a few days back, which they should be by now surely? i thought it should look like the pic just posted, as we are due same day, but its not quite like that, and my beta levels were huge when they were taken! x


----------



## jelly tots

yeah defo speak to your midwife.
they always say there is a risk with all things like that, but im sure everything will be okay. big hugs chick x


----------



## Gemini85

thought it should be darker, i had ones that looked like this last week! x
 



Attached Files:







photo89.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## gemgem77

Laura I may be wrong but I am sure everyones tests come out slightly differently and the fact yours isn't as dark as someone due the same time as you isn't necessarily something bad.
I had a quick look and there are loads of women that get kidney infections when pregnant and go on to have normal pregnancy and baby is fine. Just maker sure your drinking loads of water xx


----------



## Greens25

Yes. I am a DD and they are very sore. Not so much BIGGER just super sore!



gemgem77 said:


> Cricket don't worry yourself :hugs:
> Can I ask everyone with sore boobs are you naturally big busted anyway? I am an A cup and my nipples are sore when pushed but nothing major and just wondered?


----------



## Gemini85

sorry im being negative, just feel a little hopeless right now...


----------



## Greens25

Pregnancy really is a miracle! CONGRATS and welcome!



wannabeprego said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Congrats to all of you lovely ladies also due in June. :thumbup:
> 
> I will be joining you girls since I think I got my BFP!!!
> 
> Here is a link to my testing thread if you want to take a look at my tests. My latest test is on page 15, but I have a bunch of positive IC's on pg4 and pg 6etc.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...12-new-midstream-test-pg-15-10-04-bfp-15.html
> 
> I will be due on June 11, 2012 with my first baby. :happydance:
> 
> So a little about my background. My DH had a vasectomy reversal in October 2009, and has a low :spermy: count after as a result. His vasectomy was 14 years old before he got the VR. This month (October) is two years since the reversal!!! DH had a sperm count of 5 million and motility of 36%, so overall pretty low numbers. It is truly a blessing and a miracle that we have managed to do it this month.I pray this is really it and this is a sticky bean!!!!..:winkwink:
> 
> It's funny, even after getting positive tests I am still in disbelief and shock, after trying for 2 years, I just didnt even think this was possible and we were getting ready to do infertiliy testing for me once AF came and do another SA for DH to get ready to do IUI...but it looks like we hopefully wont have to!!! I will feel better once AF is for sure late, which will be this coming Friday, and i will be retesting this coming weekend.
> It is lovely to meet all of you ladies!!!


----------



## Greens25

WHY?



Gemini85 said:


> sorry im being negative, just feel a little hopeless right now...


----------



## Gemini85

because i know my body, and i dont have a good feeling.


----------



## gemgem77

Laura we all completely understand how you must be feeling but as long as you take your medicine, rest and drink plenty of water I am sure all will be fine. Like I said loads of women have kidney infections when pregnant and have had healthy babies. :hugs: xxx


----------



## Lilyfire

Gemini: I had a UTI at the very beginning of my TWW, there was even a little blood. I was put on pregnancy safe antibiotics and everything is fine. The MC risk is apparently much higher before implantation and I did just fine. The Dr even said that if I was pregnant I may get another uti at some point as they are fairly common in pregnancy. I think they just have to say that as ANY infection can be dangerous. I honestly think with rest and plenty of fluids you'll be good :hugs:


----------



## Greens25

Not a good feeling..... try to stay positive.....less stress the better!

:hugs:



Gemini85 said:


> because i know my body, and i dont have a good feeling.


----------



## FirstBean

I know its hard but try to stay positive as the other ladies have said rest and drink lots of water.


----------



## jelly tots

yep just relax, take your antibiotics and drink plenty of water. aim for 2 litres a day to help flush your system out. try to avoid fizzy drinks and too much caffiene and that should help.


----------



## duckytwins

gemini, have you tried cranberry?


----------



## jelly tots

Gemini85 said:


> 7th June
> Jelly Tots

can you change my date on the front page to 31st may pls. also you still need to change yours on the list chick


----------



## Lilyfire

Gemini85 said:


> thought it should be darker, i had ones that looked like this last week! x

This was with mega strong pee tho. I fell asleep early yesterday and used fmu. It could even be the amount of dye in the tests. I didn't mean to worry anyone, I'd just never heard of a faint control line. I hope you start to feel more positive soon :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the warm welcome girls, But I am sad to say that the :witch: got me today....:cry: I was sure that this was it this month, so I either got fooled by a batch of faulty tests or I had a chemical pregnancy...I just dont know..Well now I am going to move onto testing for the month of October for DH and me for future IUI..wish me luck...

Can I please be removed from the first page of this thread...thanks so much..

H&H 9 months to all of you lovely ladies... :flower:


----------



## mommyof_4

Hi everyone! Just want to join, but first of all...so sorry wannabepreggo! Hopefully u will be back as a July mommy!!

I am due with #6 beginning of June. June 8(ish) I have a ultrasound booked in 2 weeks, to date my pregnancy!! I am feeling sick already, just woke up this morning feeling fine! Of corse I am not liking it! It seems we complain when we are feeling sick, and feel scared when we are not! Haha

Is anyone feeling sick yet? Or peeing all the time?


----------



## dt1234565

Gemini85 said:


> Its a first response test sunshine.
> 
> well my kidney infection is causing me alot of pain, there is more blood now that yesterday, loads on the internet about them causing MCs. im about to go home, ive booked tomorrow off as holiday, i cant be here, i feel on the verge of tears all the time!
> Just want to get this scan on friday, and for them to tell me everything is ok :(

Oh laura, I am not sure about the FRER lines, I think the amount of dye in them varies a little.

Is your bleeding just coming from your pee?


----------



## ESpacey

wannabeprego said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome girls, But I am sad to say that the :witch: got me today....:cry: I was sure that this was it this month, so I either got fooled by a batch of faulty tests or I had a chemical pregnancy...I just dont know..Well now I am going to move onto testing for the month of October for DH and me for future IUI..wish me luck...
> 
> Can I please be removed from the first page of this thread...thanks so much..
> 
> H&H 9 months to all of you lovely ladies... :flower:

Good luck to you :hugs: 

Lots of :dust:


----------



## ESpacey

Sometimes the first response control lines will be faint because you have a lot of HCG in your system. This happened to me with my MMC and I called the company. That's what they told me..


----------



## dt1234565

mommyof_4 said:


> Hi everyone! Just want to join, but first of all...so sorry wannabepreggo! Hopefully u will be back as a July mommy!!
> 
> I am due with #6 beginning of June. June 8(ish) I have a ultrasound booked in 2 weeks, to date my pregnancy!! I am feeling sick already, just woke up this morning feeling fine! Of corse I am not liking it! It seems we complain when we are feeling sick, and feel scared when we are not! Haha
> 
> Is anyone feeling sick yet? Or peeing all the time?


No6!! WOW! Congratulations xxxxxxxxxxx

Not feeling sick, never do though, but peeing, OH YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## dt1234565

FOR ALL THOSE WHO STILL WANT TO TEST 

FRER ARE BUY ONE GET ONE FREE IN SUPERDRUG!

xxx


----------



## ESpacey

dt1234565 said:


> FOR ALL THOSE WHO STILL WANT TO TEST
> 
> FRER ARE BUY ONE GET ONE FREE IN SUPERDRUG!
> 
> xxx


I WISH WE HAD A SUPERDRUG HERE!!!! AHHHH! :brat:


----------



## Sunshine12

wannabeprego said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome girls, But I am sad to say that the :witch: got me today....:cry: I was sure that this was it this month, so I either got fooled by a batch of faulty tests or I had a chemical pregnancy...I just dont know..Well now I am going to move onto testing for the month of October for DH and me for future IUI..wish me luck...
> 
> Can I please be removed from the first page of this thread...thanks so much..
> 
> H&H 9 months to all of you lovely ladies... :flower:


Oh Im so sorry to hear that wannabeprego. Wish you all the luck in the world and hope you get a BFP soon. Take care. xxx


----------



## Sunshine12

mommyof_4 said:


> Hi everyone! Just want to join, but first of all...so sorry wannabepreggo! Hopefully u will be back as a July mommy!!
> 
> I am due with #6 beginning of June. June 8(ish) I have a ultrasound booked in 2 weeks, to date my pregnancy!! I am feeling sick already, just woke up this morning feeling fine! Of corse I am not liking it! It seems we complain when we are feeling sick, and feel scared when we are not! Haha
> 
> Is anyone feeling sick yet? Or peeing all the time?

Congratulations! #6 - wow!! Im peeing all the time. Every hour!


----------



## hwimmer

Wow! This thread moves quick!



mommyof_4 said:


> Hi everyone! Just want to join, but first of all...so sorry wannabepreggo! Hopefully u will be back as a July mommy!!
> 
> I am due with #6 beginning of June. June 8(ish) I have a ultrasound booked in 2 weeks, to date my pregnancy!! I am feeling sick already, just woke up this morning feeling fine! Of corse I am not liking it! It seems we complain when we are feeling sick, and feel scared when we are not! Haha
> 
> Is anyone feeling sick yet? Or peeing all the time?

I am not quite peeing all the time, but definitely not making it through the night anymore. And I JUST started getting waves of nausea... I've got my bucket next to me, just in case, but I haven't had to use it yet! :haha:


----------



## hwimmer

hwimmer said:


> Wow! This thread moves quick!
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof_4 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Just want to join, but first of all...so sorry wannabepreggo! Hopefully u will be back as a July mommy!!
> 
> I am due with #6 beginning of June. June 8(ish) I have a ultrasound booked in 2 weeks, to date my pregnancy!! I am feeling sick already, just woke up this morning feeling fine! Of corse I am not liking it! It seems we complain when we are feeling sick, and feel scared when we are not! Haha
> 
> Is anyone feeling sick yet? Or peeing all the time?
> 
> I am not quite peeing all the time, but definitely not making it through the night anymore. And I JUST started getting waves of nausea... I've got my bucket next to me, just in case, but I haven't had to use it yet! :haha:Click to expand...

Oh! And congrats on #6! Wowee that's awesome!

I'm due around June 8th as well - baby #1 for me!


----------



## FirstBean

So sorry wannabeprego. Hopefully next month you will get your :bfp:
And wow #6 Congratualtions.
I am weeing loads aswell.


----------



## dt1234565

ESpacey said:


> dt1234565 said:
> 
> 
> FOR ALL THOSE WHO STILL WANT TO TEST
> 
> FRER ARE BUY ONE GET ONE FREE IN SUPERDRUG!
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> I WISH WE HAD A SUPERDRUG HERE!!!! AHHHH! :brat:Click to expand...

LOL! They always do a BOGOF when I am pregnant!!! Never when TTC!

xxx


----------



## Lilyfire

wannabeprego said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome girls, But I am sad to say that the :witch: got me today....:cry: I was sure that this was it this month, so I either got fooled by a batch of faulty tests or I had a chemical pregnancy...I just dont know..Well now I am going to move onto testing for the month of October for DH and me for future IUI..wish me luck...
> 
> Can I please be removed from the first page of this thread...thanks so much..
> 
> H&H 9 months to all of you lovely ladies... :flower:

I'm sorry to hear this, I wish you all the luck in the world for your next attempt. X :hugs:


----------



## cricket in VA

Wannabe - so sorry, love! I hope you're OK and that October is your month!

DT - Don't encourage people to test!! It makes us crazy! :) But in all seriousness, Laura, you really shouldn't compare yourself and your body/symptoms to anyone else. Every single person's pregnancy is different. It doesn't mean anything that your test line didn't steal the dye from your control line - you are still pregnant! You still have high levels, and you still need to drink 2 litres of water per day to flush out your system! Give yourself a big hug, look in the mirror and tell yourself that you are growing a baby and you need to get over your infection, that doctors love to say things without thinking about how it's going to affect you but they are often wrong about their dire predictions, and take a deep breath. You're growing a baby! It's an emotional, scary time. But you're going to be fine.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Laura hun I had 4 utis when pregnant last time, one of which landed me in hospital, and look what I have to show for it! I rather noisy, happy smiley toddler! Please don't worry. Take your meds, drink plenty, cranberry juice is good and rest. And stop worrying!!


----------



## Lilyfire

cricket in VA said:


> Wannabe - so sorry, love! I hope you're OK and that October is your month!
> 
> DT - Don't encourage people to test!! It makes us crazy! :) But in all seriousness, Laura, you really shouldn't compare yourself and your body/symptoms to anyone else. Every single person's pregnancy is different. It doesn't mean anything that your test line didn't steal the dye from your control line - you are still pregnant! You still have high levels, and you still need to drink 2 litres of water per day to flush out your system! Give yourself a big hug, look in the mirror and tell yourself that you are growing a baby and you need to get over your infection, that doctors love to say things without thinking about how it's going to affect you but they are often wrong about their dire predictions, and take a deep breath. You're growing a baby! It's an emotional, scary time. But you're going to be fine.


Everything cricket said! :hugs:


----------



## Emzywemzy

And cricket is right, don't compare tests! If that was a valid way to check on pregnancy progress it would be used in hospital!! But its not. Everyone is different and every pregnancy is different. My test lines this time are much lighter than last time. But that's just because every pregnancy is different x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Is anyone else constipated??


----------



## dt1234565

I find it difficult cause I am scared of pushing to hard!!! LOL!!!!!! But no not really.

When i took pregnacare it really played up with my No2's so I use Sanatageon now.

Are you taking any prenatals?


----------



## dt1234565

*MORNING SICKNESS TIPS!*

I dont suffer but know a lot of you do, I came across something today that said Bananas help to ease it (if you like Bananas?), and also taking prenatal vitamins in the evening rather than the morning.

Not sure if it works but must be worth a shot.

xxx


----------



## Vixx

Hello Ladies!

Congratulations to you all on your bfp's!!
Found out last week that I'm cooking number 1! 
Trying to remain sensible and not get too excited (health issue mean I'm at a slightly higher risk of miscarriage), but still :happydance:

Having quite a few symptoms so far; nausea, sore bbs, constipation, loads of twinges and soooo tired!

I look forward to chatting and a H&H 9mths everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hmm yes I'm taking pregnacare, so maybe its that? I know, you don't wanna push do you, feels waaay too familiar ha ha!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Agree with taking vits at night, that helped me last time. Also getting up slowly in the morning, having a little biscuit or something before getting up helped too and not allowing myself to get over full or hungry x


----------



## Emzywemzy

welcome newbies! X

Sorry I'm taking over the thread here!!


----------



## Sunshine12

Congrats Vixx!

Im only taking folic acid. Should I be taking something else as well like Vit D or are those pregnacare packs the best? x


----------



## dt1234565

Emzywemzy said:


> Hmm yes I'm taking pregnacare, so maybe its that? I know, you don't wanna push do you, feels waaay too familiar ha ha!!


I think its the pregnacare! I hated it!

Change your prenatals id say! xx


----------



## dt1234565

Sunshine12 said:


> Congrats Vixx!
> 
> Im only taking folic acid. Should I be taking something else as well like Vit D or are those pregnacare packs the best? x

Folic acid on its own is fine, its up to you, I dont recommend pregnacare for the reasons stated above! Plays havoc with your Number two's!!!!!!!! I am fine on Sanatogeon xx


----------



## Sunshine12

Thanks DT. I dont "go" very regularly anyway (TMI) so Ill stay away from Pregnacare! x


----------



## broodybelle

Hi ladies, 

I'm due 9th June by my calculations. Can I join you all?

H&H 9 months to us all.
xx


----------



## broodybelle

Oh and also wanted to say how nice it is to find somewhere positive to spend my time on here, as don't know about anyone else but First Trimester forum scares me senseless!
xx


----------



## emma1985

broodybelle said:


> Oh and also wanted to say how nice it is to find somewhere positive to spend my time on here, as don't know about anyone else but First Trimester forum scares me senseless!
> xx

I agree! x


----------



## dt1234565

I agree!!! and Welcome BroodyBelle!


----------



## emma1985

dt1234565 said:


> FOR ALL THOSE WHO STILL WANT TO TEST
> 
> FRER ARE BUY ONE GET ONE FREE IN SUPERDRUG!
> 
> xxx

Dont encourage more testing!! x


----------



## dt1234565

Sunshine12 said:


> Thanks DT. I dont "go" very regularly anyway (TMI) so Ill stay away from Pregnacare! x

Your welcome! xxx


----------



## Vixx

broodybelle said:


> Oh and also wanted to say how nice it is to find somewhere positive to spend my time on here, as don't know about anyone else but First Trimester forum scares me senseless!
> xx

Me too! 

My DH keeps bugging me to stay away from it. Thankfully we've found this one :thumbup:


----------



## broodybelle

Excited that I shall graduate to apple seed on my ticker tomorrow (by the looks of it!)- seems so much bigger than poppyseed (although the nickname has kind of stuck).

Really happy to meet everyone and share such an exciting time.
x


----------



## cdj1

Hi can you add me please??? I am due 11 June! Thanks!


----------



## emma1985

I think I just messed up.

I got made redundant and my old boss has offered me a few hours to cover lunch shifts in his cafe. I told him I am pregnant as I didnt think it was fair to start a new job without him knowing.

BUT

I forgot that he is abit of a gossip and forgot to tell him to keep it a secret.

I lve in a very very small town and im afraid he will tell people.
I have tried to phone his work and he isnt there tonight and I dont know his mobile number.

What should I do?


----------



## emma1985

emma1985 said:


> I think I just messed up.
> 
> I got made redundant and my old boss has offered me a few hours to cover lunch shifts in his cafe. I told him I am pregnant as I didnt think it was fair to start a new job without him knowing.
> 
> BUT
> 
> I forgot that he is abit of a gossip and forgot to tell him to keep it a secret.
> 
> I lve in a very very small town and im afraid he will tell people.
> I have tried to phone his work and he isnt there tonight and I dont know his mobile number.
> 
> What should I do?

Just got hold of him, he says he wont tell anyone.

I Hope he doesnt say anything :(


----------



## cricket in VA

Emma - can you e-mail him? Leave a message on his work phone just saying you're sure he knows that your lunch conversation was confidential, but wanted to remind him?

*oops - I see you already talked to him - ignore:)

Welcome to the new people! I'd list you all, but I'm having a hard time keeping track! We do keep it positive on here - some occasional panics or whining allowed, but those moments pass quickly once you realize you're not the only one going through it!


----------



## emma1985

cricket in VA said:


> Emma - can you e-mail him? Leave a message on his work phone just saying you're sure he knows that your lunch conversation was confidential, but wanted to remind him?

Got hold of him - he was fine, he always sounds confused on the phone, he isnt english so I hope he understood me and hasnt told anyone already.


----------



## gemgem77

Hi to all the new ladies :hi: 

I've been taking sanatogen for ages now every evening with dinner and never had any problems either xx


----------



## cricket in VA

gemgem77 said:


> Hi to all the new ladies :hi:
> 
> I've been taking sanatogen for ages now every evening with dinner and never had any problems either xx

I've never heard of this sanatogen - must be a UK thing? I've used a couple different prenatals - I'm kind of on to the gummies right now - a serving is two of them, so you can take them spread out if they are bothering your tum. Try eating some prunes if you're having trouble with #2. And drinking LOADS of water!


----------



## Mei190

TMI but I still have brown and pink discharge this evening. I pray it is not another MC. Everything was so easy the first time...


----------



## cricket in VA

Sorry to hear that, Mei! I hope it's just some spotting!


----------



## cricket in VA

BTW - I got a flu shot yesterday and am home sick (and sleeping for the most part) from work today. Had a low-grade fever last night, red, puffy eyes, and general achyness. Feeling better today, but not even close to 100% yet! Not sure I want to get flu shots in the future - made me sick last year too.


----------



## jelly tots

wow ive missed loads whilst ive been over at my friends cuddling her gorgeous 2 week old little boy.

i am soo sorry to hear your sad news wannabe, fx it sticks for you next cycle.x

as for talks on numbers 2s ive been very constipated and am also taking pregnacare plus an omega 3 every day the last week. had terrible trapped wind the last two days too. think once ive finished this box ill move onto sanatogen. had some quite sharp pains this evening ive been a bit worried about but im certain they are just due to my stomach related things so will be fine. drank well over 2 litres of water and still no movement so will see what a bath will do. had loads of fruit and veg too so is a bit strange its had no effect. scared the life out of me the first time i took it last week. turned my poop a proper bright green, thought something was seriously wrong til i spoke to hubster about it.


----------



## dt1234565

Mei190 said:


> TMI but I still have brown and pink discharge this evening. I pray it is not another MC. Everything was so easy the first time...

That sounds ok. But it obviously freaks you out a bit. Sticky vibes honey. XxxX


----------



## dt1234565

cricket in VA said:


> BTW - I got a flu shot yesterday and am home sick (and sleeping for the most part) from work today. Had a low-grade fever last night, red, puffy eyes, and general achyness. Feeling better today, but not even close to 100% yet! Not sure I want to get flu shots in the future - made me sick last year too.

Oh bugger! They don't offer the normal flu jab to pregnant women in uk just the swine flu jab. However as I am high risk the Dr rang me just tonight and booked me in for a regular flu jab and a pneumonia jab on Saturday. I didn't think I'd feel crap after, but would rather have the jab than be ill and jepordise me and babies health.


----------



## dt1234565

jelly tots said:


> wow ive missed loads whilst ive been over at my friends cuddling her gorgeous 2 week old little boy.
> 
> i am soo sorry to hear your sad news wannabe, fx it sticks for you next cycle.x
> 
> as for talks on numbers 2s ive been very constipated and am also taking pregnacare plus an omega 3 every day the last week. had terrible trapped wind the last two days too. think once ive finished this box ill move onto sanatogen. had some quite sharp pains this evening ive been a bit worried about but im certain they are just due to my stomach related things so will be fine. drank well over 2 litres of water and still no movement so will see what a bath will do. had loads of fruit and veg too so is a bit strange its had no effect. scared the life out of me the first time i took it last week. turned my poop a proper bright green, thought something was seriously wrong til i spoke to hubster about it.

Am sure it's a good supplement but I don't see the need for all that suffering!! Lol!!!


----------



## Mei190

dt1234565 said:


> Mei190 said:
> 
> 
> TMI but I still have brown and pink discharge this evening. I pray it is not another MC. Everything was so easy the first time...
> 
> That sounds ok. But it obviously freaks you out a bit. Sticky vibes honey. XxxXClick to expand...

Thank you! I am sending myself sticky vibes as well :haha:

As for the flu jab, I am one of the lucky (or un lucky people) that cannot have it when I am supposed to as I am allergic to egg. I have heard they have horrid side effects :hugs:


----------



## dt1234565

Mei190 said:


> dt1234565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mei190 said:
> 
> 
> TMI but I still have brown and pink discharge this evening. I pray it is not another MC. Everything was so easy the first time...
> 
> That sounds ok. But it obviously freaks you out a bit. Sticky vibes honey. XxxXClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I am sending myself sticky vibes as well :haha:
> 
> As for the flu jab, I am one of the lucky (or un lucky people) that cannot have it when I am supposed to as I am allergic to egg. I have heard they have horrid side effects :hugs:Click to expand...

There is an egg free vaccine too!!!


----------



## cricket in VA

Many people have no side effects...I'm just one who did! Hopefully you won't, DT!


----------



## Mei190

dt1234565 said:


> Mei190 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dt1234565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mei190 said:
> 
> 
> TMI but I still have brown and pink discharge this evening. I pray it is not another MC. Everything was so easy the first time...
> 
> That sounds ok. But it obviously freaks you out a bit. Sticky vibes honey. XxxXClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I am sending myself sticky vibes as well :haha:
> 
> As for the flu jab, I am one of the lucky (or un lucky people) that cannot have it when I am supposed to as I am allergic to egg. I have heard they have horrid side effects :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> There is an egg free vaccine too!!!Click to expand...

My goodness, thank god my doctors has never offered me that!!


----------



## usamom

I just had to weigh in on all this talk about the flu shot... When the swine flu/H1N1 first started making its rounds- I was one of the lucky ones who got very very sick from it.. was hospitalized and everything- then my toddler got it.. I recovered quickly- but he did not. I will never miss another flu shot again!!


----------



## xshell79

Hi could u add me to ur thread I'm due 13 th June 2012 only found out tonight as we wasn't properly ttc until nov but was nawty a few times this cycle!!!


----------



## Kelly9

So sorry wannabe! I wish you all the sticky dust in the world for your upcoming IUI. 

So I have an early scan booked for when I'm 7.5 weeks to rule out twins and to see if they can find a heartbeat(s), it's on Oct 31 of all days! Only 26 more days to go of wondering :wacko:


----------



## Anna Purna

wannabe: :hugs: Sorry to hear about your chemical. I hope you're successful with IUI. :hugs:

mia: How far along are you? I think that a bit of spotting is OK. Are you getting cramps? Hang in there! 

:happydance: I am happy to announce that I threw up today! :happydance:
I know, why would anyone be happy about that?!? Well, I guess I just see any symptom as a good sign. Silly, I know. When my boobs ache, I feel good about it! When a smell bothers me, I feel relieved, etc.

I need some advice, ladies: I'll be 6 weeks this weekend, and I'm soooo anxious to find out if there's a healthy bean growing inside me. I told myself I wouldn't go in for an early scan until I was 7 weeks, but I'm just dying to know NOW! :wacko:
What should I do?


----------



## JennyJelly

I was spotting yesterday and a little this morning so try not to worry everyone! It seems to have cleared up now, It's normal. I think I overdid it at work carrying heavy boxes... oops.

Hope you're all doing fine tonight! x


----------



## JennyJelly

I've still not been added to the first page :( Due June 1st :)


----------



## gigglesems

Emzywemzy said:


> Yes gemgem and loads of it! Mines actually yellow tinged. And don't worry, nothing is tmi on here lol
> I've got heartburn already too, had it bad last time. It's meant to mean you're having a hairy baby and it was true for me, hollys had loads of hair! Had hb all the way through last time and it got worse, I lived on gavisgon! You can get it on prescroption from Dr or mw by the way so its free!
> 
> Still getting waves of nausea esp from smells and was sick before bed last night. And my feet are also swollen already. I seem to be getting symptoms I had later on last time earlier this time! I'm also moody and cranky!!

Ive got the heartburn too - sleep with Gaviscon on my bedside table so I can have a cheeky swig in the night. I had it from the start to the end of my two kiddies - one was born with hardly any hair and ended up blonde and blue eyes and other loads of dark hair and hazel eyes lol! :shrug:

Sorry to hear that the MS is kicking in Emzy - I know how hard it is looking after a little one when you feel terrible so hope it just stays mild for you! :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine12

Wow 3 new BFP's since I went out this evening. Fab news! Congratulations everyone. 
x


----------



## Kelly9

Anna if you can get a scan go for it. 

I'm going to try to get one sooner through my doc so I don't have to wait for the one through my clinic to know how many babies I'll be having. I'll be looking at going in at 6 weeks which puts me at oct 21 for finding out but it's still WAY TO FAR AWAY!


----------



## cricket in VA

usamom said:


> I just had to weigh in on all this talk about the flu shot... When the swine flu/H1N1 first started making its rounds- I was one of the lucky ones who got very very sick from it.. was hospitalized and everything- then my toddler got it.. I recovered quickly- but he did not. I will never miss another flu shot again!!

What happened? Is he ok now? That is so heartbreaking! I'm so sorry! You've just convinced me to get a little sick again next year and every year thereafter.


----------



## cricket in VA

Anna Purna said:


> wannabe: :hugs: Sorry to hear about your chemical. I hope you're successful with IUI. :hugs:
> 
> mia: How far along are you? I think that a bit of spotting is OK. Are you getting cramps? Hang in there!
> 
> :happydance: I am happy to announce that I threw up today! :happydance:
> I know, why would anyone be happy about that?!? Well, I guess I just see any symptom as a good sign. Silly, I know. When my boobs ache, I feel good about it! When a smell bothers me, I feel relieved, etc.
> 
> I need some advice, ladies: I'll be 6 weeks this weekend, and I'm soooo anxious to find out if there's a healthy bean growing inside me. I told myself I wouldn't go in for an early scan until I was 7 weeks, but I'm just dying to know NOW! :wacko:
> What should I do?

I can't wait to throw up! I know, there's something wrong with me...

Is it expensive to get a scan now? If it's no cost to you, I say do it. Why not. Give yourself some peace of mind. If it's something you're paying for out of pocket, maybe wait and get a higher quality scan?


----------



## gigglesems

Wannabe - so sorry to hear that. Keeping my fx'd crossed that next month is your month! :hugs: xxx


----------



## usamom

cricket in VA said:


> usamom said:
> 
> 
> I just had to weigh in on all this talk about the flu shot... When the swine flu/H1N1 first started making its rounds- I was one of the lucky ones who got very very sick from it.. was hospitalized and everything- then my toddler got it.. I recovered quickly- but he did not. I will never miss another flu shot again!!
> 
> What happened? Is he ok now? That is so heartbreaking! I'm so sorry! You've just convinced me to get a little sick again next year and every year thereafter.Click to expand...

My toddler recovered quickly- but he already had some breathing/lung issues and he had pneumonia about 4-5 times within the year following the flu.. It was rough.. It was that year that we couldn't get the shot because of the shortages...


----------



## gigglesems

:hugs: to you Gemini - thinking of you and and praying you get some reassurance at the scan on Friday! xx

usamom - that must have been absolutely awful, I really feel for you x


----------



## Iamblessed

can we update and please add me to june 11,2012:) ty


----------



## cricket in VA

I'm sure Laura will update soon! She's a bit preoccupied right now...


----------



## Kelly9

I am a very firm believer in vaccines and get my flu shot every year and my child/children will also get it every year. I am so glad your little boy and your self recovered from h1n1.


----------



## Lilyfire

So, is it totally safe for a pregnant woman to get the flu vaccine then? I've been wondering this all week as it's autumn and I've seen posters for it everywhere.


----------



## Kelly9

Yes it is safe it is recommended.


----------



## hakunamatata

Yup pregnant women are right up there with teachers, little kids, & elderly people having "priority" for the flu shot.


----------



## ESpacey

Anyone else getting a lot of white CM? I get worried EVERY TIME I can feel it, rush to the bathroom and it's just white....


----------



## Lilyfire

ESpacey said:


> Anyone else getting a lot of white CM? I get worried EVERY TIME I can feel it, rush to the bathroom and it's just white....

Yup, I've been getting it on and off: some days hardly anything, some days quite a lot. I'm pretty sure it's normal :)


----------



## Lilyfire

hakunamatata said:


> Yup pregnant women are right up there with teachers, little kids, & elderly people having "priority" for the flu shot.

Thanks! I thought so- I'm just SO worried about a reaction or something. I have my first prenatal appointment/scan in two weeks, should I talk to my Dr then or get it done ASAP?


----------



## cricket in VA

They'll recommend it. You can get it done whenever! 

My first appointment is one week from today! Secretly wishing for a scan, but guessing I won't get one so trying not to get my hopes up!


----------



## ESpacey

Lilyfire said:


> ESpacey said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting a lot of white CM? I get worried EVERY TIME I can feel it, rush to the bathroom and it's just white....
> 
> Yup, I've been getting it on and off: some days hardly anything, some days quite a lot. I'm pretty sure it's normal :)Click to expand...

I read online it's your body forming the mucus plug! I'm really starting to feel good about this pregnancy. I really think everything is going to be okay. Next week I will get an ultrasound and I guess I'll know more, but I don't think I'll see a baby or anything yet. I need to remind myself of that!! I'll be back on here "WHY DIDN'T I SEE A HB AT 5 WEEKS?!" haha :dohh:

I hate how they go back the LMP because I know I ovulated later than day 14, and clearly implanted later than (what seems like) the typical 8-10dpo


How are you feeling Lilyfire? Do you have any morning sickness yet??


----------



## Lilyfire

Also (last question!!) is anyone else nervous about a trans-vaginal ultrasound? I've heard a lot of stories of spotting afterwards which I REALLY want to avoid, as well as some other things that scare me. We are too scared to even have sex at the moment. (my own stupid fault for visiting the first tri board) My scan is in 2 weeks at 7 weeks 4 days, would an abdominal scan pick anything up then? Is it really as bad as I'm worrying it is?


----------



## ESpacey

Lilyfire said:


> Also (last question!!) is anyone else nervous about a trans-vaginal ultrasound? I've heard a lot of stories of spotting afterwards which I REALLY want to avoid, as well as some other things that scare me. We are too scared to even have sex at the moment. (my own stupid fault for visiting the first tri board) My scan is in 2 weeks at 7 weeks 4 days, would an abdominal scan pick anything up then? Is it really as bad as I'm worrying it is?

I have never spotted after a TVU, I have a retroverted uterus and it's the only kind they can do on me and actually see something. I don't think you have anything to worry about! :hugs:


----------



## cricket in VA

Lilyfire said:


> Also (last question!!) is anyone else nervous about a trans-vaginal ultrasound? I've heard a lot of stories of spotting afterwards which I REALLY want to avoid, as well as some other things that scare me. We are too scared to even have sex at the moment. (my own stupid fault for visiting the first tri board) My scan is in 2 weeks at 7 weeks 4 days, would an abdominal scan pick anything up then? Is it really as bad as I'm worrying it is?

No visiting the first tri board! :winkwink:


----------



## cricket in VA

Oh, and I have no idea about the scan...didn't make it that far last time. But I assume they wouldn't regularly perform a procedure that's dangerous...


----------



## Lilyfire

ESpacey said:


> Lilyfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESpacey said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting a lot of white CM? I get worried EVERY TIME I can feel it, rush to the bathroom and it's just white....
> 
> Yup, I've been getting it on and off: some days hardly anything, some days quite a lot. I'm pretty sure it's normal :)Click to expand...
> 
> I read online it's your body forming the mucus plug! I'm really starting to feel good about this pregnancy. I really think everything is going to be okay. Next week I will get an ultrasound and I guess I'll know more, but I don't think I'll see a baby or anything yet. I need to remind myself of that!! I'll be back on here "WHY DIDN'T I SEE A HB AT 5 WEEKS?!" haha :dohh:
> 
> I hate how they go back the LMP because I know I ovulated later than day 14, and clearly implanted later than (what seems like) the typical 8-10dpo
> 
> 
> How are you feeling Lilyfire? Do you have any morning sickness yet??Click to expand...

At least a scan will make you feel loads better! I have a countdown to mine on my iPhone!!! Can't wait! I feel good, I bit of abdominal pain today, I think it's the round ligaments again, huge sore boobs and waves of nausea, not actually vommitted yet tho- yey! I'm starting to feel good about this too, I've not really let myself feel TOO excited yet. My mum told me to talk to my belly, I've tried but can't, I've been so worried about 'bonding' and then something happening. But as the days tick by I feel better and better! :) How about you? How are your symptoms? I bet you can't wait for that scan!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Lilyfire you should see a little blob and a heartbeat at 7.5 weeks! It's quiet exciting!


----------



## Lilyfire

cricket in VA said:


> Lilyfire said:
> 
> 
> Also (last question!!) is anyone else nervous about a trans-vaginal ultrasound? I've heard a lot of stories of spotting afterwards which I REALLY want to avoid, as well as some other things that scare me. We are too scared to even have sex at the moment. (my own stupid fault for visiting the first tri board) My scan is in 2 weeks at 7 weeks 4 days, would an abdominal scan pick anything up then? Is it really as bad as I'm worrying it is?
> 
> No visiting the first tri board! :winkwink:Click to expand...

 I KNOW!!!! Why, oh why did I do that??? :dohh: Lesson learned!


----------



## gemgem77

Morning!!!! 
Wannabe I am so sorry to hear your news. FX'd for you next cycle :hugs:
I went to my group midwife session last night and all it was was going through all the paperwork you do at booking in and getting all the books and my bounty pack. And that's it now untill my one to one!!! 
So is that why someone mentioned about the first tri board before? Is it because you hear loads of horror stories? x


----------



## Lilyfire

Kelly9 said:


> Lilyfire you should see a little blob and a heartbeat at 7.5 weeks! It's quiet exciting!

Is that with the trans-vaginal or can they pick it up on an abdominal at that point? Oh my goodness, I can't wait! :D


----------



## cricket in VA

ESpacey said:


> Lilyfire said:
> 
> 
> Also (last question!!) is anyone else nervous about a trans-vaginal ultrasound? I've heard a lot of stories of spotting afterwards which I REALLY want to avoid, as well as some other things that scare me. We are too scared to even have sex at the moment. (my own stupid fault for visiting the first tri board) My scan is in 2 weeks at 7 weeks 4 days, would an abdominal scan pick anything up then? Is it really as bad as I'm worrying it is?
> 
> I have never spotted after a TVU, I have a retroverted uterus and it's the only kind they can do on me and actually see something. I don't think you have anything to worry about! :hugs:Click to expand...

I have a tilted uterus too! Trying to remember that it makes it harder for scanning in case they have a hard time finding my little bean...


----------



## Lilyfire

gemgem77 said:


> Morning!!!!
> Wannabe I am so sorry to hear your news. FX'd for you next cycle :hugs:
> I went to my group midwife session last night and all it was was going through all the paperwork you do at booking in and getting all the books and my bounty pack. And that's it now untill my one to one!!!
> So is that why someone mentioned about the first tri board before? Is it because you hear loads of horror stories? x

Yes... please don't go there. Just stay here with us!!! :D

Yey for your midwife visit! I have my first prenatal appointment in 2 weeks, CAN'T WAIT! Hang on, isnt it 5am in the UK? Why are you up??!!!


----------



## cricket in VA

gemgem77 said:


> Morning!!!!
> Wannabe I am so sorry to hear your news. FX'd for you next cycle :hugs:
> I went to my group midwife session last night and all it was was going through all the paperwork you do at booking in and getting all the books and my bounty pack. And that's it now untill my one to one!!!
> So is that why someone mentioned about the first tri board before? Is it because you hear loads of horror stories? x

Goodnight! And, yeah...lots of horror stories. When is your one to one?


----------



## ESpacey

cricket in VA said:


> ESpacey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilyfire said:
> 
> 
> Also (last question!!) is anyone else nervous about a trans-vaginal ultrasound? I've heard a lot of stories of spotting afterwards which I REALLY want to avoid, as well as some other things that scare me. We are too scared to even have sex at the moment. (my own stupid fault for visiting the first tri board) My scan is in 2 weeks at 7 weeks 4 days, would an abdominal scan pick anything up then? Is it really as bad as I'm worrying it is?
> 
> I have never spotted after a TVU, I have a retroverted uterus and it's the only kind they can do on me and actually see something. I don't think you have anything to worry about! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I have a tilted uterus too! Trying to remember that it makes it harder for scanning in case they have a hard time finding my little bean...Click to expand...

Definitely can make scanning harder, they couldn't find ANYTHING with my MMC on an abdominal scan and thought it was ectopic, then they did a TVU and there it was, in the uterus. Still sad news, but better than a ruptured tube!


----------



## gemgem77

I know I know I get up with my hubby and make his sandwiches and a coffee and then go back to bed in a minute!! It's since I've been pregnant I find I can't go back to sleep in the mornings, anyone else? 
Cricket my one to one is booked for 31st October when I'll (touch wood) be 9weeks. They will then scan me around 12-14weeks :happydance:


----------



## Lilyfire

gemgem77 said:


> I know I know I get up with my hubby and make his sandwiches and a coffee and then go back to bed in a minute!! It's since I've been pregnant I find I can't go back to sleep in the mornings, anyone else?
> Cricket my one to one is booked for 31st October when I'll (touch wood) be 9weeks. They will then scan me around 12-14weeks :happydance:

Yup, once I'm up, I'm up. Plus having an overactive pregnancy bladder and an iPhone with this forum bookmarked means I'm pretty much screwed trying to get back to sleep! But I'm gonna try! Good night or good morning ladies! :D


----------



## gemgem77

Good morning/night :haha:


----------



## gigglesems

Hey ladies - a quick question. My HCG at 15dpo was 230 and yesterday at 24dpo they came back as 10,909 :D! I am over the moon (and it explains the increase in nausea etc) but is that a little high? I wasnt expecting it to increase that much.

The doc wants me to go for U/S tomorrow because of the m/c last month, the spotting that I had a couple of weeks ago and to check all is well and where it should be. I will only be 5w5d so dont expect to see anything. I have to pay for it too and its $175 eek! Money is tight and not sure if I want to pay to potentially see nothing but on the other hand super-excited that I 'might' see something. I dont know what to do!!!


----------



## Gemini85

Morning peeps. Sorry I went a lil quiet yesterday, took my miserable self off for stalking to! Lol I also have tilted uterus so I'm fully expecting trans vaginal tomorrow! It didn't cause me to spot last time, the tech was very gentle. Giggles, tough call, if you can afford it, I'd do it! Putting your mind at rest is priceless.

Xx


----------



## Gemini85

A taking to, not stalking to! Haha! WOOPWOOP! it's sweet pea day! X


----------



## Gemini85

cricket in VA said:


> I'm sure Laura will update soon! She's a bit preoccupied right now...

Sorry bout the slack updating, I only have an iPad at home and when you try to edit a post, you dont get the little side bar that let's you scroll down the page!!! X


----------



## gigglesems

So good to see you back Gemini - really praying all goes well for you tomorrow! xxx

I have just called and changed the appointment to next Friday (14/10) when I will be 6w5d. I cant really afford to have to have two as I had to have them last month because of the m/c! They are bloody expensive!!! Thought my HCG is going up well and having another blood test tomorrow which will ease my mind for a little while so I would rather 'try' and wait until there is more chance of seeing that little heartbeat!


----------



## Gemini85

Good idea. I. Hoping I might see something other than a sac tomorrow, but I know I'm being a lil overoptimistic, not helped by the fact my uterus is tilted! But midwife said she would refer me for one about 8 weeks if not! X


----------



## gigglesems

I hpe you see something too! I had early scans with both of my little ones - I have spotted in all pregnancies!! With DS it was about 6-6 and half weeks and we saw a lovely heartbeat. With DD it was about 5 and half weeks and the told me there was no heartbeat and I was miscarrying. They tried to book me in for D&C but I refused and said I would live things to happen naturally. I emigrated to Australia two weeks later and a few weeks after that, had an ultrasound to be told I had a very happy 10 wk old bub in my belly! Pleased I stuck to my guns eh!!! :D


----------



## gigglesems

I cant spell and have no idea how to edit posts lol


----------



## Gemini85

Lol it's crazy how many stories I've read where this has happened! Makes me wonder how many angels are angels purely on the misdiagnosis of a dr. Had a crazy thought the other day that it was a goverment ploy to keep population under control! (don't ask, I have a very long commute to and from work...) x


----------



## gigglesems

Haha gemini -my mind works in kind of the same way. Put me in a quite room with no entertainment and my brain comes up with all sorts. 

I agree with what you say about misdiagnosis.....so to all of those ladies having early scans, if you dont see a heartbeat, keep hope! These things can take time to happen and all is not lost in these early days! xxx


----------



## Gemini85

I was on a site yesterday, and it showed what date and what HCG people had when they just saw an empty sac, it said if they refused D&C and then when they saw HB after. There was even one woman who had a D&C, it failed?! Then they found HB! Insane!!! X


----------



## gigglesems

Wow - that would be considered one miracle baby!!!!! I need to STOP googling lol! x


----------



## Gemini85

I know it's the worst. I'm constant. OH hates it. But understands thankfully, I kept looking up should I wait to try again after mc last month, and as I read there's no physical reason why you should wait, I didnt, obv. Lol do sometimes think I should have taken into consideration if mentally I was ok to. I think a few months off maybe would've helped me be a bit more chilled, I have too many "bad signs" fresh in my mind to compare with!!!

God I wish my MS would start already....


----------



## gigglesems

Last months m/c playing on my mind a lot too! What will be will be though eh!

NOOOOO - not MS. I understand people wanting symptoms but I will take all of them but that hehe. I hate it...I am an emetophobe and scared of nausea and vomiting. I can have panic attacks if I am actually sick! lol but not lol


----------



## Matchstick

Hi there! I was a reading this thread for quite a while and just now got courage to join =) 
I discovered i was PG approx 10 days ago =) and was very happy - even though it started from the faint line and then bright Plus on Clear Blue =) 
I had MC last April which ended up in DnC in the end of May. We started TTC in august and got our BFP on September -) 

Would like to join you in this exiting journey =) and share some precious or worrying moment =)

As of now - slight feeling of sick stomach in the car in the morning. Occasional bloating by evening and that is pretty much it. Oh! And hunger (but this is also related to smoking cessation i guess).


----------



## Gemini85

Welcome! (from an extremely stressed smoker!) x


----------



## jelly tots

morning everyone!

yippee sweet pea day!! :D i know you already mentioned it laura but i was super excited, as means halfway to my scan (just wish the letter would hurry up with the date!)

hope everyone is doing well.

i'm super tired this morning, really didnt want to get out of bed, probably didnt help i woke up a few times due to some very weird dreams. feel a bit bleurgh too but not been sick yet, putting that down to tiredness had a few ginger biscuits to see if that would help but it hasnt really at the moment, tempted to eat my yogurt or carrot to see if that will help.

anyone up to anything exciting today?


----------



## Gemini85

I took the day off work, so I have some of my photography to get through photoshop, then I need to find a gift for my friends baby shower on sunday! Any unusual ideas people? X


----------



## jelly tots

very nice, i wish i was doing something like that rather than being at work.

hmmm baby shower ideas....the strangest one we have ever done is a pineapple as they are suppost to help induce labour.
the other things we did as put money in collectively is go on cafepress and get a cute little sleepsuit or vest with things printed on.
a pamper pack for the mum2be
bathime and changing stuff
a gorgeous gingerbread knitted blanket from mamas and papas (i want one of these)
a lovely picture frame from next that has room for pictures each month in the babies first year
bottle warmer flask thingy that a friend has and couldnt live without


----------



## Gemini85

Ooh great ideas thanks!!! I think I'll stay away from the pineapple, she's not due for 8 weeks! Haha! Might head to mton Keynes for a wander around mama and papas! X


----------



## Mei190

Completely off topic but pineapple so didn't work for me last pregnancy. I mean seriously I was on pineapple diet. Actually nothing worked. lol. 

I am still hanging in here, for my blood test tomorrow. I am praying that everything will go smoothly. I might buy some more digis just to make me feel better. Still have a little spotting but it hasnt progressed in color... I don't think at least :coffee:


----------



## jelly tots

when is her shower? if you go online and request a catalogue, it will come within 3 days and you will get a £5 giftcard in it you can put towards anything.


----------



## jelly tots

Mei190 said:


> Completely off topic but pineapple so didn't work for me last pregnancy. I mean seriously I was on pineapple diet. Actually nothing worked. lol.
> 
> I am still hanging in here, for my blood test tomorrow. I am praying that everything will go smoothly. I might buy some more digis just to make me feel better. Still have a little spotting but it hasnt progressed in color... I don't think at least :coffee:

thats a good thing the colour hasnt changed or the consistency. fx everything is fine.


----------



## Mei190

Was just reading ideas.. gingerbread blanket is the best one. I have that one for my little boy it has lasted well. I am no good with these types of things, I am usually the one asking people for ideas so no help there!

EDIT: I thought it was a good thing too. Hope everything stays okay, I really do. I am not supposed to do anything strenuous and no picking up heavy things which supposedly will help. Don't really think it will but am enjoying being pampered :D


----------



## jelly tots

or another idea is if she has a charm bracelet like pandora, to get her a bead


----------



## Gemini85

I ordered myself a Mexican bola, a little soon but saw it and loved it! Little early for me tho, so think I may give her that as well! X


----------



## Emzywemzy

At hospital waiting for my scan. Wish me luck!


----------



## Mei190

Emzywemzy said:


> At hospital waiting for my scan. Wish me luck!

Scans already? Good luck! I'm sure all is fine! :thumbup:


----------



## FirstBean

I had pineapple and a couple of days later had Ollie but dont know if it had anything to do with it. 
Good Luck Emzy. Let us know how you get on so excited for you.


----------



## jelly tots

Emzywemzy said:


> At hospital waiting for my scan. Wish me luck!

good luck, im sure all will be fine chick


----------



## jelly tots

Gemini85 said:


> I ordered myself a Mexican bola, a little soon but saw it and loved it! Little early for me tho, so think I may give her that as well! X

thats a nice idea as they arent that common


----------



## Gemini85

Emzywemzy said:


> At hospital waiting for my scan. Wish me luck!

Omg how exciting! Let us know how it goes!! X


----------



## pumpkin007

Hi there, can I join? just got my bfp last week, approx due 4 jun, I have 1 4 yr old daughter Maya and i mc in march, praying everything is ok this time:thumbup:


----------



## Gemini85

Welcome pumpkin! Quite a few of us are here after recent MC, so I'm sure you'll find us of some use!!! So who can tell me what a gingerbread blanket is?! X


----------



## jelly tots

welcome pumpkin!

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-gingerbread-striped-knitted-blanket/786009400/type-i/
these blankets are gorgeously soft and cosy


----------



## Mei190

welcome pumpkin! 

Yes, I mean the blanket is quite pricey but definately worth it! It is sooo nice.


----------



## gemgem77

Good luck Emzy :hugs:

So are none of you eating pineapple throughout your pregnancy? I asked the midwife last ni9ght about it and she said it's an old wives tale and completely untrue. I have a pot in my bag and now not sure if I should eat it :wacko:

Welcome to all the new ladies x


----------



## Gemini85

Lol I don't think you need to worry gem. I drank a litre of pineapple juice the other day! X


----------



## gemgem77

:rofl:


Gemini85 said:


> Lol I don't think you need to worry gem. I drank a litre of pineapple juice the other day! X

:rofl:

I should be okay then lol x


----------



## Gemini85

Yeah, they reckon it helps induce labour in the late stages, but no more than curry or sex would! X


----------



## gemgem77

How are you feeling today Laura? x


----------



## jelly tots

lol you can still eat pineapple, i dont think it worked for my friend either, but was a bit of a laugh.
i love fresh pineapple so eat one every couple of weeks. think the only thing it does is make you go.


----------



## Gemini85

Odd, still passing blood after peeing. Slight cramping, but think that's in my bladder?! Can't wait until tomorrow morning, hoping to see something at scan. Something to indicate nothings wrong! X


----------



## gemgem77

I bet you can't wait for your scan! I'm not really feeling any nausea at all and apart from slightly sore nipples, bloating and lots of cm I have no major symptoms, anyone else? x


----------



## Gemini85

I keep hoping for MS, but nothing yet! Just a couple of queasy moments. Making me worry! Boobs aren't as sore as they were either, sore nipples still though. CM still white x


----------



## emma1985

Gemini85 said:


> CONGRATS!!! ill start a list of our EDD's once there is a few more of us!!! looks like trying again straight away worked for us! hoping soooo much for a sticky bean! xx

Im confused as why you are 6 weeks, when your due 2 days after me?


----------



## gemgem77

I think it's normal to feel like this we're all still really early but I know what you mean x


----------



## jelly tots

Gemini85 said:


> I keep hoping for MS, but nothing yet! Just a couple of queasy moments. Making me worry! Boobs aren't as sore as they were either, sore nipples still though. CM still white x

same here, not really had anything the last few days, so a bit worried myself. im sure everything is fine, symptoms do come and go throughout so all completely normal.


----------



## gigglesems

Good luck Emzy - cant wait to hear your news!


----------



## Gemini85

I have 31 day cycles Emma, changes it slightly. If I go by last period I'd be due 31st, but from conception it's the 3rd as the LMP calculation only works if you are on 28 day cycles x


----------



## gigglesems

Gemini85 said:


> I have 31 day cycles Emma, changes it slightly. If I go by last period I'd be due 31st, but from conception it's the 3rd as the LMP calculation only works if you are on 28 day cycles x

I am due the 3rd and that makes me 5 weeks 4 days. Date of conception being 11th September (I think).


----------



## gemgem77

I expect all our dates will be changed after our scans anyway lol x


----------



## Gemini85

gigglesems said:


> Gemini85 said:
> 
> 
> I have 31 day cycles Emma, changes it slightly. If I go by last period I'd be due 31st, but from conception it's the 3rd as the LMP calculation only works if you are on 28 day cycles x
> 
> I am due the 3rd and that makes me 5 weeks 4 days. Date of conception being 11th September (I think).Click to expand...


Exactly the same as my conception date and due date, but LMP was 25th august, so 6 weeks today....lol looking forward to having a decent dating done!


----------



## Sunshine12

Morning all, If you know the date that you conceived do you just add 40 weeks onto that (or 38?)?


----------



## Gemini85

Goodness knows!!!! Lol


----------



## FirstBean

I dont know the answer to that either. And about the pineapple question I think they say you have to eat about 7 whole pineapples for it to do anything.


----------



## jelly tots

FirstBean said:


> I dont know the answer to that either. And about the pineapple question I think they say you have to eat about 7 whole pineapples for it to do anything.

ooo that would burn your tongue


----------



## Gemini85

Well I don't have ms but the thought of that many pineapples at once had a similar effect! X


----------



## gemgem77

I definitely don't have 7 whole pineapples in my bag lol xx


----------



## jelly tots

gemgem77 said:


> I definitely don't have 7 whole pineapples in my bag lol xx

i'd be very worried if you did lol


----------



## Mei190

Yes but pineapple doesn't work, let's put it this way I have previously experimented! lol 

I am so worried I am flustered. Last month was my first MC and it's made me so much more anxious. Also I had really bad spotting last night (possibly from stress??) after having to take care of Nathaniel who tried to smash his face off on a metal computer case. Stressed is just not the word, flustered. 

I am going to buy some more Pregnancy tests.. I do not encourage anyone else to do so!! xx lol


----------



## jelly tots

Mei190 said:


> Yes but pineapple doesn't work, let's put it this way I have previously experimented! lol
> 
> I am so worried I am flustered. Last month was my first MC and it's made me so much more anxious. Also I had really bad spotting last night (possibly from stress??) after having to take care of Nathaniel who tried to smash his face off on a metal computer case. Stressed is just not the word, flustered.
> 
> I am going to buy some more Pregnancy tests.. I do not encourage anyone else to do so!! xx lol

im sure everything is fine, try not to get upset though and relax as much as possible, i appreciate how hard that can be with a little one running around.

btw you arent helping with the testing issue, im tempted to get another digi today to see if there is any progression from 2-3 to 3+, think its more to do with my lack of symptoms today though.


----------



## gemgem77

jelly tots said:


> gemgem77 said:
> 
> 
> I definitely don't have 7 whole pineapples in my bag lol xx
> 
> i'd be very worried if you did lolClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girls

Scan went well, they saw a sac and a yolk sack but too early to see the baby yet! Measuring 5 weeks 5 days so going back 2 weeks today and will hopefully see a baby and heartbeat :) I also have a massive cyst! Lol I'll post my piccy later x


----------



## jelly tots

Emzywemzy said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Scan went well, they saw a sac and a yolk sack but too early to see the baby yet! Measuring 5 weeks 5 days so going back 2 weeks today and will hopefully see a baby and heartbeat :) I also have a massive cyst! Lol I'll post my piccy later x

yey! fab news


----------



## dt1234565

Yay Emzy good news!!! 

Cysts ate normal in first tri and usually stop by 12 weeks x

Pineapple sex curry etc it's all crap! None of em work! A birthing or excercise ball is pretty good though.

Laura glad your felling better today, bet ya can't wait till tomorrow!

XxxX


----------



## gemgem77

Emzy really pleased for you xx


----------



## FirstBean

Great news Emzy. I did a digi this morning as havent done one yet and like to see the words and got pregnant 2-3 so very happy to see the word.


----------



## Greens25

Morning (for me) or afternoon!

Scans already? I don't even see my doctor until I'm 9 weeks and at that point she will send me for one around 11 or 12.... I could get one if I needed help dating my pregnancy but I know how far along I am so they wont do one....

I see some people mentioning the cost of scans....I live in Canada so everything is free so I am just curious how much one costs....>

Very happy for all of you getting scans, must be such a relief!

I better get going, I am usually gone by now for work! Have a great day ladies!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thanks everyone. Here is the pic of my scan if anyone is interested! Not much to see, but it's the gestational sac with a yolk sac inside. Hopefully see a little baby next time :) I'm just relieved it is all in the right place!
 



Attached Files:







scan pic 5wks 5 days.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Gemini85

Well done you...! Xx


----------



## Gemini85

Out of interest, did you take a pic of the screen or did you have to pay? X


----------



## Emzywemzy

No they printed a pic but I didn't have to pay x


----------



## aliss

Hi everyone

I am a June Bug AGAIN! I was a June Bug 2010, my boy was born June 8, 2010.

My new Junebug is due.... June 8, 2012 :rofl:


----------



## Gemini85

Congrats! Man I've got so many to add to the front page! I need a notepad! Lol


----------



## gemgem77

Welcome aliss and congrats!! Wow what a coincidence with your edd!! xx


----------



## Gemini85

Major savings tone had on birthday parties there!! :) x


----------



## jelly tots

lovely pic there emzy

well i didnt go get more tests at lunch, popped to waitrose for something yummy as couldnt face my mince and baked potato and couldnt believe how expensive there were, definitely one way of putting me off.


----------



## Gemini85

I worked out recently that in two months, I spent 140 quid Just on tests. ridiculous. Yet I still want more....


----------



## jelly tots

Gemini85 said:


> I worked out recently that in two months, I spent 140 quid Just on tests. ridiculous. Yet I still want more....

wow, i got all mine off ebay so i reckon over the last 18months ive spent no more than £80


----------



## emma1985

Emzywemzy said:


> Thanks everyone. Here is the pic of my scan if anyone is interested! Not much to see, but it's the gestational sac with a yolk sac inside. Hopefully see a little baby next time :) I'm just relieved it is all in the right place!

Yay!

I have 5 6 week scan tomorrow, really scared.
Do they do any other tests?


----------



## Emzywemzy

No, just did the scan and were happy with what they saw for the gestation. Said that's what they were hoping to see and they want me to go back in 2 weeks so they can see the baby and heartbeat. I'm quite pleased as I had a scan at 5+2 with Holly and they only saw the gestational sac, so at least we got a yolk sac today! 

The cyst on my overy is HUGE! About the size of a golf ball! That's what's been causing the pain. It's harmless and said it's just a sign I'm secreting lots of lovely pregnancy hormones. I remember them showing me a cyst when I had an early scan with Holly but it wasn't that big! It was enourmous!


----------



## dt1234565

aliss said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am a June Bug AGAIN! I was a June Bug 2010, my boy was born June 8, 2010.
> 
> My new Junebug is due.... June 8, 2012 :rofl:

Hi Aliss and welcome! So was I! My boy was born 16 June 2010!!!!

xx


----------



## dt1234565

Emzywemzy said:


> Thanks everyone. Here is the pic of my scan if anyone is interested! Not much to see, but it's the gestational sac with a yolk sac inside. Hopefully see a little baby next time :) I'm just relieved it is all in the right place!

Maybe I am crazy but I think theres loads to see!! :rofl: Thats a great pic!

xx


----------



## broodybelle

All these scans-how exciting. Just been to docs to register my change of address and they have booked me in for a double appointment with the midwife (have opted for half term which is a week later than the first appointment they offered but I'm a teacher and it will mean I won't need to tell my head until I get back after the holidays).

Really excited, even though everyone has said it's a boring appointment- just thrilled to be doing anything to do with pregnancy!

xx


----------



## ESpacey

broodybelle said:


> All these scans-how exciting. Just been to docs to register my change of address and they have booked me in for a double appointment with the midwife (have opted for half term which is a week later than the first appointment they offered but I'm a teacher and it will mean I won't need to tell my head until I get back after the holidays).
> 
> Really excited, even though everyone has said it's a boring appointment- just thrilled to be doing anything to do with pregnancy!
> 
> xx

Your timing is almost perfect for a teacher. You'll be almost done with the year by the time you give birth!


----------



## emma1985

Emzywemzy said:


> No, just did the scan and were happy with what they saw for the gestation. Said that's what they were hoping to see and they want me to go back in 2 weeks so they can see the baby and heartbeat. I'm quite pleased as I had a scan at 5+2 with Holly and they only saw the gestational sac, so at least we got a yolk sac today!
> 
> The cyst on my overy is HUGE! About the size of a golf ball! That's what's been causing the pain. It's harmless and said it's just a sign I'm secreting lots of lovely pregnancy hormones. I remember them showing me a cyst when I had an early scan with Holly but it wasn't that big! It was enourmous!

I'm going to early pregnancy assessment unit at hull tomorrow, 
I've been told not to eat or drink anything after 7am (there @10am) and I'm to expect to be there all morning.
I'm really nervous, they are going to do blood tests and a transvaginal scan not sure what else.
My hubby is coming with me so he should keep me calm.

Its 6weeks tomorrow since the last m\c but I think I ovulated early. Hoping to see a baby but like you said with yours emzy its very early.


----------



## cricket in VA

Whew! Just caught up...lots of goings-on, but they all seem positive! Glad things are clearing up, Laura. Mei - glad they aren't getting worse! Note to self - don't eat 7 pineapples at once. I'm counting down the days to my appointment - 6 to go! And only 5 until I'm a sweet pea...lots to be excited about :)


----------



## cricket in VA

Just saw your post Emma - best of luck! Hope you get to see something!


----------



## Vixx

It's great reading everyone else's news!
Fab pic Emzy, hope we all have one to post soon :)

I've got my first doctors appointment tomorrow and not sure what to expect, but quite excited to be having my first pregnancy related visit (bit sad I know, especially as it will most likely be dull and uneventful).


----------



## Gemini85

So I drove to Peterborough and went to kiddicare. Omg. That place us AMAZING! and they were doing scans there! If mine wasn't tomorrow morning I'd have been very tempted! Got my sleep bra now so I'm happy. Lol x


----------



## Mei190

I won't be on here much in the next few days, I have bad brown spotting (it hasn't increased but I cannot define if my pains are there or in my head iykwim) and am going to try and put it all to the back of my mind and forget about it. Hopefully see all you girlies in the next few days! 

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Gemini85

Will be thinking of you xxxx


----------



## emma1985

Im in a mood!

I was invited out by my parents for tea tonight as my husband was going to see some friends tonight, he finshed work early and went to see them at lunch time and at 4pm told me he would be leaving within the hour and would be home before tea time.

Its now 7:15 and he has just set off and has an hours drive home, I have been sat at home all alone for 3 hours when I could hav been out with my parents.

So hacked off and now he is made with me because I shouted at him on the phone.
Feel like getting changed and just going out, but I know that will make things worst.

Angry and know we will fight as soon as he walks through the door.

Emma


----------



## emma1985

Gemini85 said:


> So I drove to Peterborough and went to kiddicare. Omg. That place us AMAZING! and they were doing scans there! If mine wasn't tomorrow morning I'd have been very tempted! Got my sleep bra now so I'm happy. Lol x

Good luck tomorrow, mine is tomorrow too at 10am.

x


----------



## FirstBean

Will be thinking of you Mei.


----------



## Gemini85

Oh Emma I'm having the same with my idiot!!! Said he was going for one after work...that was at 5.30!!! Not impressed at all. Just because he knows he's off tomorrow for the scan!! I had nice romantic ideas of sitting over dinner talking about what we night see. :( why do they never grow up!!!!??? Grrr! X


----------



## dt1234565

Mei190 said:


> I won't be on here much in the next few days, I have bad brown spotting (it hasn't increased but I cannot define if my pains are there or in my head iykwim) and am going to try and put it all to the back of my mind and forget about it. Hopefully see all you girlies in the next few days!
> 
> Good luck everyone xx

Good luck to you honey. I hope everything is ok.

xxx


----------



## dt1234565

Laura and Emma I can't wait to hear how you get on!!!!


----------



## Greens25

I am a teacher too and that is my plan too!



broodybelle said:


> All these scans-how exciting. Just been to docs to register my change of address and they have booked me in for a double appointment with the midwife (have opted for half term which is a week later than the first appointment they offered but I'm a teacher and it will mean I won't need to tell my head until I get back after the holidays).
> 
> Really excited, even though everyone has said it's a boring appointment- just thrilled to be doing anything to do with pregnancy!
> 
> xx


----------



## dt1234565

Oh and Laura your siggy is wrong - 1 day until your first ultrasound!!!! Lol! X


----------



## wantanerd

my first scan will be tomorrow as well. I can't wait to see my blob!


----------



## disneybelle25

Thinking i may have missed some of the conversation! How are some of managing to have early scans, i really want one but dont think il be able to. Really want to pay for one but dh says no!
ay


----------



## Gemini85

dt1234565 said:


> Oh and Laura your siggy is wrong - 1 day until your first ultrasound!!!! Lol! X

Lol I know! Loads of updates to do as well! Can't do any of it on iPhone or iPad! Lol 

I'm getting an early scan due to mc last month Hun x


----------



## gigglesems

I am having early scan due to MC last month and spotting a couple of weeks ago. I can kinda have as many scans as I want here in Aus but have to pay for them all :(


----------



## disneybelle25

O i wonder that means ill be able to ask for one then after my mc in july, worth asking!! 
Hope they both go well!


----------



## cricket in VA

emma1985 said:


> Im in a mood!
> 
> I was invited out by my parents for tea tonight as my husband was going to see some friends tonight, he finshed work early and went to see them at lunch time and at 4pm told me he would be leaving within the hour and would be home before tea time.
> 
> Its now 7:15 and he has just set off and has an hours drive home, I have been sat at home all alone for 3 hours when I could hav been out with my parents.
> 
> So hacked off and now he is made with me because I shouted at him on the phone.
> Feel like getting changed and just going out, but I know that will make things worst.
> 
> Angry and know we will fight as soon as he walks through the door.
> 
> Emma

Emma - my DH has been doing this lately too and it drives me crazy! He's staying to work late, but I"ll be making dinner and ask him what time he's getting home - he'll tell me 30 minutes. I'll have dinner ready at 30 minutes and he doesn't get home for another hour. He should bloody well be happy I'm cooking for him! I finally just started eating when it was ready instead of waiting. He's come around. It's hard to be mad since he's actually sitting miserably at the office, but he needs to learn to respect my time too! We can't sit around waiting all the time! We finally had a discussion at a time when I wasn't all worked up and I let him know that it bothered me when that happened, and if he's going to be late that's fine, but let me know so I'm not waiting! He's gotten way better about it. I'd recommend not trying to have the discussion now. Just calmly telling him you're frustrated because you were waiting for 3 hours when you could have been doing something productive and spending time with your parents, and you would have appreciated a ring. If you're calm and rational he'll feel worse! If that doesn't work...pull the pregnant card!!


----------



## wabywoobie

I tested this evening and got BFP :happydance:
You wouldn't believe how shocked we are! We have been trying to conceive 8yrs.One Clomid cycle miscarriage 1st april 07. 2 failed cycles IVF. Adopted our beautiful 12month old DD July 10!
And now this A BF Natural Positive. Fingers and toes crossed I will be due 9th June 2012


----------



## cricket in VA

Now my fevers gone back up a little...it's at the "normal" temp for most people, but it's a bit high for me. Should I call the doc to check in?


----------



## cricket in VA

Wow!! Congrats Wabywoobie!! That is huge!


----------



## Gemini85

I'd be tempted to cricket: could be an infection somewhere? X


----------



## cricket in VA

Gemini85 said:


> cricket in VA said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure Laura will update soon! She's a bit preoccupied right now...
> 
> Sorry bout the slack updating, I only have an iPad at home and when you try to edit a post, you dont get the little side bar that let's you scroll down the page!!! XClick to expand...

BTW, Laura, I'm not sure how I do it, but I sometimes can get it to scroll by holding one finger steady outside the box and "scrolling" with another on my iPad. I can't do it all the time, but I just managed it for the first time recently and was quite excited!


----------



## emma1985

cricket in VA said:


> emma1985 said:
> 
> 
> Im in a mood!
> 
> I was invited out by my parents for tea tonight as my husband was going to see some friends tonight, he finshed work early and went to see them at lunch time and at 4pm told me he would be leaving within the hour and would be home before tea time.
> 
> Its now 7:15 and he has just set off and has an hours drive home, I have been sat at home all alone for 3 hours when I could hav been out with my parents.
> 
> So hacked off and now he is made with me because I shouted at him on the phone.
> Feel like getting changed and just going out, but I know that will make things worst.
> 
> Angry and know we will fight as soon as he walks through the door.
> 
> Emma
> 
> Emma - my DH has been doing this lately too and it drives me crazy! He's staying to work late, but I"ll be making dinner and ask him what time he's getting home - he'll tell me 30 minutes. I'll have dinner ready at 30 minutes and he doesn't get home for another hour. He should bloody well be happy I'm cooking for him! I finally just started eating when it was ready instead of waiting. He's come around. It's hard to be mad since he's actually sitting miserably at the office, but he needs to learn to respect my time too! We can't sit around waiting all the time! We finally had a discussion at a time when I wasn't all worked up and I let him know that it bothered me when that happened, and if he's going to be late that's fine, but let me know so I'm not waiting! He's gotten way better about it. I'd recommend not trying to have the discussion now. Just calmly telling him you're frustrated because you were waiting for 3 hours when you could have been doing something productive and spending time with your parents, and you would have appreciated a ring. If you're calm and rational he'll feel worse! If that doesn't work...pull the pregnant card!!Click to expand...


Went out anyway, came home and he was already in bed. Scan tomorrow so hopefully tomorrow will be a good day. I'm going to see peter kay withh dh and friends tomorrow night and hopefully can celebrate after the scan.


----------



## cricket in VA

Gemini85 said:


> I'd be tempted to cricket: could be an infection somewhere? X

I'm pretty sure it's leftovers from my flu shot...but it's weird that it left and now it's coming back. I'm kind of feeling OK again, just super tired. Which, as we all know, could be the baby's fault!


----------



## cricket in VA

Good luck tomorrow, Emma!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Good luck tomorrow Emma and Laura!

Emma are you seeing him at the MEN? I work just up the road from there and been seeing all the people coming out when I've been going to Victoria to get my train, maybe I'll see you tomorrow! Lol I'm going to see him the week after next too x


----------



## emma1985

Emzywemzy said:


> No, just did the scan and were happy with what they saw for the gestation. Said that's what they were hoping to see and they want me to go back in 2 weeks so they can see the baby and heartbeat. I'm quite pleased as I had a scan at 5+2 with Holly and they only saw the gestational sac, so at least we got a yolk sac today!
> 
> The cyst on my overy is HUGE! About the size of a golf ball! That's what's been causing the pain. It's harmless and said it's just a sign I'm secreting lots of lovely pregnancy hormones. I remember them showing me a cyst when I had an early scan with Holly but it wasn't that big! It was enourmous!

Was your scan a transvaginal?


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yes hun it was x


----------



## Lilyfire

cricket in VA said:


> Gemini85 said:
> 
> 
> I'd be tempted to cricket: could be an infection somewhere? X
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's leftovers from my flu shot...but it's weird that it left and now it's coming back. I'm kind of feeling OK again, just super tired. Which, as we all know, could be the baby's fault!Click to expand...

See, that's why I'm scared to get it. Incase I get a fever, which I know can be really bad in pregnancy. I honestly don't know what to do.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Lilyfire personally I think getting the flu during pregnancy would be much worse than a low grade fever. You can control a fever with paracetamol :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Cricket it could be just that you're feeling a bit run down, when you're pregnant your immune system takes a hammering and you are prone to catching all sorts! I know as I've just had gastroenteritis and now have a cold with sore throat and aching limbs! Just rest plenty and take paracetamol for your fever x


----------



## thisismysnoka

So I got my bfp on tuesday, i am due June 12th


----------



## Lilyfire

Emzywemzy said:


> Lilyfire personally I think getting the flu during pregnancy would be much worse than a low grade fever. You can control a fever with paracetamol :)

I know, you're right, I just worry about EVERYTHING!!


----------



## cricket in VA

Ugh. I can't rest because I'm trying to help out this organization that works with trafficked children and get a grant submitted before tomorrow. But I'm so tired I can hardly handle it! Sorry - quick vent.


----------



## gemgem77

Good luck Emma and Laura you must both be very excited :happydance:
Massive congratulations Wabywoobie that really is massive news, really pleased for you :hugs:


----------



## gemgem77

How you feeling Cricket? Have you got your work finished? x


----------



## Kelly9

waywoobie that is just the most amazing news!!! I am thrilled for you! My one and only child, a boy was a miracle too after being told we would never conceive naturally. We didn't make it to ICSI though, we got our bfp the month before.


----------



## Gemini85

Morning! (or evening) lol I'm up cos I'm too anxious/excited for scan...


----------



## FirstBean

Congratulations to all new BFP's
Good Luck to all with scans today hope all goes well.


----------



## jelly tots

congrats to all the new bfps!

emma & laura, hope all goes well today for you both.


----------



## dt1234565

Everone talking about the flu jab, I was on GMTV talking against the swine flu jab a couple of years ago. The jab has moved on since then and I now deem it to be safe and AM having it this time around. X

Good luck with scans today girls. 

Mine is Monday I am having early scans due to being high risk following 3 miscarriages and being really old!!!!! Lol!!!!

xxx


----------



## Mei190

OK girls I decided to come back, as I have been reading the posts anyway :dohh:

As for flu, I had it at the end of my pregnancy with Nathaniel. It is the worst thing ever and I have never completely recovered from it. :wacko:

As for my update, am still hanging in here. Going to docs this morning for the vampires  blood tests. After that I am hoping to make another doc appointment. Everyone is really worried about me because I have bad back pain which is going down my leg to my foot and obviously the spotting and full bleeding I had before my bfp. I feel like not everything is going right. But they probably won't do anything as they don't know how far I am (nor do I for that matter after MC last month)


----------



## jelly tots

welcome back mei190, i do hope it all sorts itself out very soon, must be heartbreaking not knowing what is happening.

with regards to the flu jab, do i wait until i see the midwife in another few weeks, or do i just book it with my nurse at the doctors surgery? obviously i dont have my mat card for free prescriptions etc yet so am i still able to get the free stuff like that jabs and prescriptions before i get it?


----------



## dt1234565

jelly tots said:


> welcome back mei190, i do hope it all sorts itself out very soon, must be heartbreaking not knowing what is happening.
> 
> with regards to the flu jab, do i wait until i see the midwife in another few weeks, or do i just book it with my nurse at the doctors surgery? obviously i dont have my mat card for free prescriptions etc yet so am i still able to get the free stuff like that jabs and prescriptions before i get it?

I am not sure? My Doctors actually called me which I was surprised about but maybe thats because of the high risk?

In previous pregnancy I was offered the H1N1 vaccine at the hospital but declined.

I guess you can ring your Doctors and ask?


----------



## dt1234565

Mei190 said:


> OK girls I decided to come back, as I have been reading the posts anyway :dohh:
> 
> As for flu, I had it at the end of my pregnancy with Nathaniel. It is the worst thing ever and I have never completely recovered from it. :wacko:
> 
> As for my update, am still hanging in here. Going to docs this morning for the vampires  blood tests. After that I am hoping to make another doc appointment. Everyone is really worried about me because I have bad back pain which is going down my leg to my foot and obviously the spotting and full bleeding I had before my bfp. I feel like not everything is going right. But they probably won't do anything as they don't know how far I am (nor do I for that matter after MC last month)


Welcome back and good luck. xxx


----------



## gemgem77

Mei190 said:


> OK girls I decided to come back, as I have been reading the posts anyway :dohh:
> 
> As for flu, I had it at the end of my pregnancy with Nathaniel. It is the worst thing ever and I have never completely recovered from it. :wacko:
> 
> As for my update, am still hanging in here. Going to docs this morning for the vampires  blood tests. After that I am hoping to make another doc appointment. Everyone is really worried about me because I have bad back pain which is going down my leg to my foot and obviously the spotting and full bleeding I had before my bfp. I feel like not everything is going right. But they probably won't do anything as they don't know how far I am (nor do I for that matter after MC last month)

Welcome back and good luck, I have my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Gemini85

Sorry to hear you're having probs Mei. Hang in there! 

I saw HB on scan this morning! Will upload pic when I get home! Xx


----------



## jelly tots

Gemini85 said:


> Sorry to hear you're having probs Mei. Hang in there!
> 
> I saw HB on scan this morning! Will upload pic when I get home! Xx

thats the best news ive had all morning :happydance:


----------



## dt1234565

Gemini85 said:


> Sorry to hear you're having probs Mei. Hang in there!
> 
> I saw HB on scan this morning! Will upload pic when I get home! Xx

How wonderful for you!!!! Over the moon honey!!! We must know what date they gave you and was it one heartbeat?????

I am so happy for you Laura xxxx


----------



## gemgem77

Laura that is amazing news :happydance: So happy for you, can't wait to see the pic :hugs:


----------



## FirstBean

Great news Laura.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Fab news Laura! Can't wait to get to see the pic. I hope I get to see the same at mine in 2 weeks... urgh 2 weeks is soooo long to wait!!


----------



## emma1985

Gemini85 said:


> Sorry to hear you're having probs Mei. Hang in there!
> 
> I saw HB on scan this morning! Will upload pic when I get home! Xx

Yay! We saw aheartbeat too. Will upload pic soon. Xx


----------



## Gemini85

Great news Emma! They said I was about 5+4, which is in line with my ov date, 6 weeks was just on LMP. loved it. Want another go!!! Lol x


----------



## emma1985

Gemini85 said:


> Great news Emma! They said I was about 5+4, which is in line with my ov date, 6 weeks was just on LMP. loved it. Want another go!!! Lol x

They said I'm about 5 and a half, and don't want to see me now till 12weeks. X


----------



## jelly tots

yey emma!! 
lots of good news this morning.

i feel left out now and would like an early scan too :( 5 weeks-ish to go til mine, cant come soon enough.

m/s seems to be on its way, feel ever so hungover like this morning and nearly threw up twice at the smell of aviation fuel coming in through the window at work. yak!
now i have to endure a 3 hour train journey to go visit hubster at our new house, luckily i have seats booked near the toilets on every train. making a little pack lunch to see if eating a little bit now and again will help.
on another note my pregnancy journal came yesterday and it is beautiful, going to take that with me and fill in the last 6 weeks on it :)


----------



## FirstBean

Great news Emma. All these early scans are making me jealous I will have to wait till 12weeks till mine.
Feeling very tired today and feeling sick till I eat then when I finish eating feel starving again so am eating lots. I will be the size of a house before you know it lol.


----------



## gemgem77

Congrats Emma. Can't wait to see both pics of your little bubbas xz


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aw great news girls.

Now I'm feeling worried, as I was 5+5 and there was no baby or heartbeat :(


----------



## dt1234565

Don't worry honey that's normal at 5+5 and it's only 2 days difference on the 6 weeks but makes a difference at scans. Dates are only estimated at this point in scans anyway it's still so early they give you a dating scan at 12 weeks these are called reassurance scans at the moment x

Great news all round for all the girls can't wait for piccys!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thanks hun. I know I shouldn't worry, she said it was fine and what they would have expected. I also know that a day or 2 can make a big difference. Doesn't stop me worrying though! I had all this first time around, except all we saw was the gest sac. It was the longest 2 weeks of my life, waiting for that 2nd scan!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and happy 6 weeks to me and you!


----------



## emma1985

Emzywemzy said:


> Thanks hun. I know I shouldn't worry, she said it was fine and what they would have expected. I also know that a day or 2 can make a big difference. Doesn't stop me worrying though! I had all this first time around, except all we saw was the gest sac. It was the longest 2 weeks of my life, waiting for that 2nd scan!!

Please don't worry emma. They told me they didn't expect to see anything before 6 weeks. You will see it soon. 
I can't wait to go again @ 12 weeks, itr will be soooo exciting, what a fab early xmas gift! X


----------



## dt1234565

Emzywemzy said:


> Thanks hun. I know I shouldn't worry, she said it was fine and what they would have expected. I also know that a day or 2 can make a big difference. Doesn't stop me worrying though! I had all this first time around, except all we saw was the gest sac. It was the longest 2 weeks of my life, waiting for that 2nd scan!!

Worry is all we seem to do!!! X

Happy 6 weeks to us!!!

If everything is fine with me on Monday I will still worry I won't feel safe till I get past first tri to be honest xxx


----------



## cricket in VA

Yay!!! So relieved to wake up to such good news...I was nervous with you both :) I am still feeling like I got hit by a truck. So tired. Guess that's normal though. Back to work! Finally went to bed last night when I hit a good stopping point, but still a bit to go.


----------



## Greens25

Congrats Laura and Emma I am so jelous! I don't get to get my fist scan until 12 weeks! I see my doctor on Oct 31st when I will be 9 weeks..... I am so happy for you!


----------



## abic77

Hello everyone!!! Long time no speak (well it's only been about 4 days but that is a lifetime on this thread!)

Almost fell off my chair when I saw how many pages there are on here now!!!!
Been away with work (only in London) but had no internet so felt a bit like my right arm had been chopped off!

So there's been loads happening and lots of good new and worries and stuff on here....

It is SOOOOOOOOO hard not to worry and at the slightest little twinge or gurgle you kindof panic a bit until you realise that the twinge is normal and the gurgle is just your tummy making a poop or something (my OH refers to me as a poo machine coz i poo so many times a day!)....actually i used to poo randomly between 3 and 5 times a day and in the last few weeks i have been waking up early, running to the loo for a (wait for it...TMI alert) sloppy poo and then not had one for the rest of the day!
Winner!!!!!

I know there are some real worries out there tho and I don't mean to trivialise in what i said above but i think for the most part we need to concentrate on NOT worrying and the focus on the positives. IF something happens that causes us concern, we go straight to the Dr and hope that everything will be ok....

I'm sorry I can barely keep my eyes open and don't think i really managed to say what i wanted to say just then......someone said they felt like they had been hit by a truck and for the first tiem i realised that's exactly how i feel.

When do we get to glam up in sexy maternity wear, look glowing and feel amazing??? Right now i feel TRULY minging....i have had a proper break out with huge spots everywhere, can't keep my eyesd open :sleep:or string a sentence together, have a horrid dull headache and can't be arsed to do anything, literally. Everything looks weird and i feel totally spaced out. All I want is a double espresso!:coffee: I am allowing myself 2 cups of tea a day!

Has everyone else given up caffeine??

PLease someone who has been thru this before tell me that I will start to feel alive and glowing soon....................:shrug:


----------



## FirstBean

I only started to feel normal after 13weeks then felt amazing up until 33weeks then it went downhill again and had that feeling of been hit by a truck. But it does get better. Just remember you will forgot all about this when you are holding you little baby.


----------



## gemgem77

Ladies can I ask a question as a few of you have been through this before. Sorry if it's tmi. I have had clear cm since I found out I was pregnant but just went to the toilet and there was a load of slightly off white alomost with a tinge of very light brown to it. Is this normal? I felt my stomach go through the floor xx


----------



## gemgem77

Sorry forgot to say it was thicker than normal too x


----------



## emma1985

gemgem77 said:


> Sorry forgot to say it was thicker than normal too x

sounds pretty normal to me but if your worried get checked out.
x


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Emma, sorry to put a downer on the thread when theirs loads of positivity on here today. It's just this is my first time and every little thing is worrying me xx


----------



## KEslinger

This thread moves way too fast for me. Increased discharge is normal. Spotting pink/brown, although not considered "normal" is VERY common. I spotted for over a week and a half after implantation. Bright PINK (not red), had a day or so of spotting off, then had 3 days that I'd pass like a clump of CM that was sticky, and blood tinged (dark blood). Curiousity struck and I soaked it in water to see if it was tissue or what not and when the blood dissolved it turned out to just be a wad of cloudy CM. No worries there. My doctor had told me to ignore the spotting. I even had a day that I passed a super tiny clot (heart wrenching!) but my levels went up anyway. So far for the last 3ish days, no spotting. (Fingers crossed) I'm not nauseated but my appetite has decreased significantly. I feel like I'm getting a cold. I'm tired. And, although not EVERY minute of every day does it happen, Sometimes my boobs hurt sooooooooo bad. I go for my first ultrasound on the 27th. My boss has given me a hard time about everything so I'm planning on NOT returning after the baby is born. We're looking for other options like OH getting a better paying job and us moving to a cheaper area, or me finding new work, etc. This just isn't going to work for me continuing on how it's been since I've told them I'm pregnant. 

Because I've only had 2 hcgs done and I worry about the pregnancy (why? because i'm pregnant, technically a mommy, and that's what mommies do, right???!) I've taken random tests... like my old ovulation ones. LOL, I do love seeing the smiley on my clearblue digital, but last night I took one of my old wondfo LH ones... generally before this, even if I were ovulating I could NEVER get a dark test line on the wondfo. EVER! As soon as this thing started soaking up my pee you could see the test line. In the end, my test line was so dark that it made the control line look like nothing. Almost like the test line had taken up so much dye that there wasn't enough to make a strong control. That made me feel good. 

abic77 is right... we need to focus on NOT worrying. It's not healthy. But, it's not easy. At all. Ever. LOL I know that some of you guys have been through a lot. Fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## FirstBean

Regarding discharge it sounds normal to me I had lots of discharge with Ollie and was somedays thick somedays thin then other clear and others white. But as the others say if you are worried get it checked out, but sounds pretty normal to me.


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks girls, I'm probably completely over reacting but it was just a shock to see it there. x


----------



## dt1234565

Sounds normal to me too x

With my last mc I knew it was the plug coming away there was like a fistful if it and it was really eggy and tinged with blood it and just got bloodier. It was obvious really x

Extra discharge is sooo completely normal honey x x


----------



## cricket in VA

Totally normal, Gem. From what I've heard, at least! My first time too, so what do I know! :)


----------



## abic77

I also have lots of extra cm.....sometimes really slimy and see thru and other times a bit yellowy/creamy coloured (MING!)...can't believe i'm even writing this....hope none of my friends read it they always tell me off for TMI!
GemGem I can totally imagine how you must have felt when you saw that...heart going thru floor and dizzy and weird......let's hope you (or anyone else) NEVER have to feel that again!

Whats everyone doing tonight?
Think we're getting a take away curry....I right fancy one, a real proper one from a curry house with peshwari naan....mouth watering just thinking aboutit!

I need the nausia to kick in so i can stop eating so much foooooooood!


----------



## abic77

KEslinger said:


> This thread moves way too fast for me. Increased discharge is normal. Spotting pink/brown, although not considered "normal" is VERY common. I spotted for over a week and a half after implantation. Bright PINK (not red), had a day or so of spotting off, then had 3 days that I'd pass like a clump of CM that was sticky, and blood tinged (dark blood). Curiousity struck and I soaked it in water to see if it was tissue or what not and when the blood dissolved it turned out to just be a wad of cloudy CM. No worries there. My doctor had told me to ignore the spotting. I even had a day that I passed a super tiny clot (heart wrenching!) but my levels went up anyway. So far for the last 3ish days, no spotting. (Fingers crossed) I'm not nauseated but my appetite has decreased significantly. I feel like I'm getting a cold. I'm tired. And, although not EVERY minute of every day does it happen, Sometimes my boobs hurt sooooooooo bad. I go for my first ultrasound on the 27th. My boss has given me a hard time about everything so I'm planning on NOT returning after the baby is born. We're looking for other options like OH getting a better paying job and us moving to a cheaper area, or me finding new work, etc. This just isn't going to work for me continuing on how it's been since I've told them I'm pregnant.
> 
> Because I've only had 2 hcgs done and I worry about the pregnancy (why? because i'm pregnant, technically a mommy, and that's what mommies do, right???!) I've taken random tests... like my old ovulation ones. LOL, I do love seeing the smiley on my clearblue digital, but last night I took one of my old wondfo LH ones... generally before this, even if I were ovulating I could NEVER get a dark test line on the wondfo. EVER! As soon as this thing started soaking up my pee you could see the test line. In the end, my test line was so dark that it made the control line look like nothing. Almost like the test line had taken up so much dye that there wasn't enough to make a strong control. That made me feel good.
> 
> abic77 is right... we need to focus on NOT worrying. It's not healthy. But, it's not easy. At all. Ever. LOL I know that some of you guys have been through a lot. Fingers crossed for everyone.

PArdon my french ladies but what a f*ckin t*sser your boss sounds!
Seriously....I don't know what he has said or how he is making your life difficult but as an employee girl you have rights! You have the right to be respected firstly as an employee, secondly as a human being and finally as a pregnant human being.

How dare anyone make you feel like that?

I notice you're in the states hun....I'm not sure what the HR/employment law is like over there but over here you could really take him to the dogs with this behaviour. He needs to be reminded that he is just a person like you or I and that he should not get to treat people the way he is treating you.

I know it may seem difficult but i would strongly advise you to get some advice and make sure this person is dealt with appropriately for whatever behaviour he is displaying.

People like that make me sick and should not be managers.

Sorry....rant over...I just feel really strongly about this!!!


----------



## dt1234565

Me too but I can't quote it and reply on my iPhone! He sounds like a dick though and you shouldn't put up with it!!!

xxx


----------



## Lilyfire

Hey ladies! I just wanted to quickly check in! I'm so happy for those of you who have had scans, that's great news! Only 13 days to go until mine, I can't wait! In good today, boobs slightly less sore, but this no longer worries me- it seems to be pretty normal for them to fluctuate! I have slight round ligament pain still and I'm sooooooooo very tired tho. Urgh, I can't wait to get to the glowing energetic stage! Gemgem, I have days of hardly any CM then (like today) I get yellowish/white. I think it's pretty normal. :) Have a nice afternoon ladies! :D


----------



## dt1234565

I saw this in another forum it's an emotional one, and wanted to share it:

I loved you from the very start&#8230;
You stole my breath, embraced my heart.
Our life together has just begun,
You&#8217;re part of me, my little one.

As mother with child, each day I knew
My mind would be filled with thoughts of you.
I&#8217;m daydreaming of the things we&#8217;ll share,
Like late-night feeds and teddy bears.
Like first steps and skinned knees,
Like bedtime stories and ABC&#8217;s.

I&#8217;m thinking of things you&#8217;ll want to know,
Like how birds fly and flowers grow.
I&#8217;ve thought of lessons I&#8217;ll need to share,
Like standing tall and playing fair.

When I first see your precious face,
I&#8217;ll pray your life be touched with grace.
I&#8217;ll thank the angels from above,
And promise you unending love.

Each night I&#8217;ll lay you down to sleep,
I&#8217;ll gently kiss your head and cheek.
I&#8217;ll count your little fingers and toes,
I&#8217;ll memorize your eyes and nose.

I will linger at your nursery door,
Awed each day that I love you more.
Through misty eyes, I&#8217;ll dim the light,
And whisper, &#8220;I love you&#8221; every night.

As mother with child our journey&#8217;s begun,
My heart&#8217;s yours forever, little one.

I loved you from the very start&#8230;
You stole my breath, embraced my heart.


----------



## Gemini85

My little June blob. :) x
 



Attached Files:







blob oct 2.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aww lovely pic Laura :) do they want to see you back again or is that it til 12 weeks now? Wait til you see how much it grows by 12 weeks :)


----------



## dt1234565

What a lovely beanie blob x x


----------



## Gemini85

Thanks! :) i think im going in again about 8 weeks, as the midwife said she would refer me for an early scan as i had MC last month, i didnt tell her i was going in today as i called them direct! they might work out whats happened and make me wait, but i wont turn it down if they offer it! 

ive done some updating to page one, but i cant find the EDDs for:
vixx
matchstick
kelly9

If ive missed anyone, just shout! x


----------



## Kelly9

my edd is June 15 but you already have me up there.


----------



## usamom

Hi Gemini... my EDD is 06/10, will you add me to the first page? Thanks!


----------



## Gemini85

Kelly9 said:


> my edd is June 15 but you already have me up there.

duh, silly me! x


----------



## KEslinger

abic77 said:


> KEslinger said:
> 
> 
> This thread moves way too fast for me. Increased discharge is normal. Spotting pink/brown, although not considered "normal" is VERY common. I spotted for over a week and a half after implantation. Bright PINK (not red), had a day or so of spotting off, then had 3 days that I'd pass like a clump of CM that was sticky, and blood tinged (dark blood). Curiousity struck and I soaked it in water to see if it was tissue or what not and when the blood dissolved it turned out to just be a wad of cloudy CM. No worries there. My doctor had told me to ignore the spotting. I even had a day that I passed a super tiny clot (heart wrenching!) but my levels went up anyway. So far for the last 3ish days, no spotting. (Fingers crossed) I'm not nauseated but my appetite has decreased significantly. I feel like I'm getting a cold. I'm tired. And, although not EVERY minute of every day does it happen, Sometimes my boobs hurt sooooooooo bad. I go for my first ultrasound on the 27th. My boss has given me a hard time about everything so I'm planning on NOT returning after the baby is born. We're looking for other options like OH getting a better paying job and us moving to a cheaper area, or me finding new work, etc. This just isn't going to work for me continuing on how it's been since I've told them I'm pregnant.
> 
> Because I've only had 2 hcgs done and I worry about the pregnancy (why? because i'm pregnant, technically a mommy, and that's what mommies do, right???!) I've taken random tests... like my old ovulation ones. LOL, I do love seeing the smiley on my clearblue digital, but last night I took one of my old wondfo LH ones... generally before this, even if I were ovulating I could NEVER get a dark test line on the wondfo. EVER! As soon as this thing started soaking up my pee you could see the test line. In the end, my test line was so dark that it made the control line look like nothing. Almost like the test line had taken up so much dye that there wasn't enough to make a strong control. That made me feel good.
> 
> abic77 is right... we need to focus on NOT worrying. It's not healthy. But, it's not easy. At all. Ever. LOL I know that some of you guys have been through a lot. Fingers crossed for everyone.
> 
> PArdon my french ladies but what a f*ckin t*sser your boss sounds!
> Seriously....I don't know what he has said or how he is making your life difficult but as an employee girl you have rights! You have the right to be respected firstly as an employee, secondly as a human being and finally as a pregnant human being.
> 
> How dare anyone make you feel like that?
> 
> I notice you're in the states hun....I'm not sure what the HR/employment law is like over there but over here you could really take him to the dogs with this behaviour. He needs to be reminded that he is just a person like you or I and that he should not get to treat people the way he is treating you.
> 
> I know it may seem difficult but i would strongly advise you to get some advice and make sure this person is dealt with appropriately for whatever behaviour he is displaying.
> 
> People like that make me sick and should not be managers.
> 
> Sorry....rant over...I just feel really strongly about this!!!Click to expand...

Thanks, and I totally agree. The only thing is that if you try to go after him for something he WILL fire you, or "lay you off" for something completely different. Such as "the economy" which is what he's done for someone before. He owns the practice so it's hard to go higher up than he is, aside from an attorney. Also, he'd probably cut my hours and what not which I can't afford until later in the pregnancy. I have to ride it out for now and do what I can. I don't plan on returning after the bean is born. It's absolutely ridiculous. I'm a pretty level-headed person and I was near tears through all of this. It would be hard to deal with anyway, but with all the extra hormones and emotions it makes it a lot more difficult. :shrug: If I had the financial means I'd totally do something about it now. Also, here, there's a law that if someone is breastfeeding they have to be allowed a certain amount of time and a place other than a restroom to pump. Because this is a private practice there is NO place to pump, only the dr's office and that is always in use. We're doing everything we can to avoid my returning to work, especially there. 

I hope all of you ladies have supportive bosses. Mine's a dick. Funny thing is, his wife was a stay at home mom (he's a Vet). His daughters are in graduate school (one for Dr one for Vet)... you'd think he'd be a little more understanding, but obviously not. I talked to a coworker who was there like 14 years ago... She said he was fine back then through her pregnancy. However, when it came down to her ex and the daughter being in an accident and being rushed to the hospital, he wouldn't let her leave. That's my wakeup call. I'll go through this as far as I can into my pregnancy and will do everything I can to not go back.


----------



## KEslinger

Gemini, my EDD is now June 7th but you can leave it at the 8th until my ultrasound for a better due date. =)


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks girls so much for your reassurance. I looked again and it is more of a yellowish tinge so I feel happy again now that your all experiencing the same! xx


----------



## gemgem77

P.s DT I just tried to read the poem out to dh and cried my eyes out!! What beautiful words xx


----------



## broodybelle

gemgem77 said:


> Thanks girls so much for your reassurance. I looked again and it is more of a yellowish tinge so I feel happy again now that your all experiencing the same! xx

Glad you're feeling a bit happier. I have certainly got yellow cm and never had it before getting pregnant.

xx


----------



## dt1234565

gemgem77 said:


> P.s DT I just tried to read the poem out to dh and cried my eyes out!! What beautiful words xx

Lol !!! xxx


----------



## dt1234565

I just read it to my DH, in floods of tears - me not him! lol!!' 

xxx


----------



## Gemini85

that poem was sweet, i want to meet the blob already! this time is going to go sooooo slowly! suppose thats the prob with finding out so soon, i got my bfp at 8/9 DPO! x


----------



## dt1234565

I dunno what dpo I was but I wasn't due on for 9 more days !!! My ticker said I was 2 weeks 6 days pregnant!

And yes it's going very sloooooow! XxxX


----------



## Vixx

Gemini85 said:


> Thanks! :) i think im going in again about 8 weeks, as the midwife said she would refer me for an early scan as i had MC last month, i didnt tell her i was going in today as i called them direct! they might work out whats happened and make me wait, but i wont turn it down if they offer it!
> 
> ive done some updating to page one, but i cant find the EDDs for:
> vixx
> matchstick
> kelly9
> 
> If ive missed anyone, just shout! x

I'm the 9th :)

Thanks Gemini


----------



## Gemini85

dt1234565 said:


> I dunno what dpo I was but I wasn't due on for 9 more days !!! My ticker said I was 2 weeks 6 days pregnant!
> 
> And yes it's going very sloooooow! XxxX

Happy sweetpea day! Lol x


----------



## ESpacey

Anyone else getting short of breath easy?!


----------



## cricket in VA

Totally! It's pathetic. I was going to run an 8k Oct. 16, but not sure I'll make it! I have an ultimate frisbee game tomorrow, and we're short ladies, so I'll have to play the whole game. For those who aren't familiar, it's like a soccer game....I might die. I'm tired just thinking about it! But, it'll be nice to get some exercise too...I've been pretty lazy the last few weeks!


----------



## cricket in VA

Lot's of stretching cramps today...I think that's a good thing!


----------



## ESpacey

So glad you mentioned the stretching cramps, are they AF like? I keep getting them too! I just took the BEST NAP EVER. I never nap, and I'M STILL TIRED. I've been saying I haven't had symptoms besides the sore boobs, but man, the tiredness is like I hit a wall today!


----------



## cricket in VA

They feel a little different to me...more like sore muscles, but same region. And I'm with you on the exhaustion!


----------



## Matchstick

Glad everyone "enjoying" their symptoms -))) 
As for me - sleeping 8 hours at night and then take a nap in the afternoon. :sleep: and this is considering that I am not working so not getting tired anywhere :nope:
Also boopies became 1/2-1 cup size bigger - dh loves it though :thumbup: except for the part that they are so painful to touch anyway :happydance:

Feel a bit sick in my stomach every other morning or so but nothing much to call me to go the the toilet :shrug: so still hanging in here -))) 

How is your appetites? Me - very hungry - already put on 3 pounds - which really concerns me - my stats before pg - 5,6 ft and 116 pounds. Anyone else suffers from increased appetite? :dohh:


----------



## ESpacey

I'm hungry too, but I don't think anything sounds good! I just can't figure out what to eat, EVER! haha 

I'm 5'2'' 120lbs, I haven't gained any weight, but it's probably because as much as I want to eat I can't figure out anything that sounds good enough to eat!


----------



## FirstBean

Yes I am very hungry usualy anyway but this morning I am trying to eat toast and feeling very sick.


----------



## dt1234565

Gemini85 said:


> dt1234565 said:
> 
> 
> I dunno what dpo I was but I wasn't due on for 9 more days !!! My ticker said I was 2 weeks 6 days pregnant!
> 
> And yes it's going very sloooooow! XxxX
> 
> Happy sweetpea day! Lol xClick to expand...

Thanks Laura never had so many fruity ambitions before! Lol!


----------



## Lilyfire

Good early morning ladies, its 2:30am for me as my bladder woke me up and i cant get back to sleep! So I met up with two of my best girl friends this evening, we've not seen each other for a month- it went like this:

Them: Hi.... oh my god, BOOBS!
me: yeah, I know!
Them: Did you get them done?
Me: haha, no!
Them: oh my god... ARE YOU PREGNANT??

I can't believe they guessed based on my boobs!!! But to be fair, they are HUGE now! I was a B before, I have no idea what they are now but I'm off bra shopping!
And yeah, I live on the 4th floor of a walk up and I'm noticing I'm out of breath when I get to my apartment. I read on one of my pregnancy apps that around this time your heart is beating an extra 15 times a minute, I'm guessing that has something to do with it! Can't wait to move to a nice elevator building this month!
Today I had another 'dip' in my symptoms, it's happened before so I'm trying not to worry- I do kinda wish I was throwing up all the time!
Can't wait to be a sweetpea on Sunday- wooooo!
Anyway, I should get back to sleep! :D


----------



## FLU77ERBYE

Hi Ladies. Can I please join your June Bugs? I think im due around the 14th (going on last AF) xx


----------



## ESpacey

LILYFIRE! I want to throw up too! I love that they thought you got your boobs done! :haha:

I can't wait to be an appleseed! 


Welcome FLU77ERBYE! If that's your baby in that picture, ADORABLE! Congrats on your :bfp:!!


----------



## Gemini85

Morning ladies! 
I keep having A very bad tummy first thing, and I've been getting majorly out of breath! Started getting some nausea waves last night. But not sure if that wasn't induced by me wondering where it was? My mum said last night she thinks im doing well as she was violently sick from the word go! Mind you she gets travel sick and I don't, apparently that makes a difference? Xx


----------



## FLU77ERBYE

Gemini - I keep having a bad tummy too and I cant stop farting :blush:

As for being sick. With my DD I was sick from the day go aswell! But with this little Splodge I seem to be ok. Ive had the occacsional wave of sickenss but never vomited....yet :happydance:

I'm not too sure if travel sickness contributes to how badly you suffer with morning sickness. I think It depends on your body & your baby. My Nan told me she was great with my uncle and lived on Complan with my Dad because she couldn't keep anything down. 

ESpacey - Thank you. That is my little girl. I took the pic when she was four weeks old. She's a proper cheeky madam now! I will have to update the picture because she has changed sooo much! xx


----------



## ESpacey

I haven't felt sick AT ALL with the exception of brushing my teeth. I never gag while brushing my teeth (almost never anyway)! I barely brush my tongue and have to hold back from throwing up! I'm looking forward to some serious morning sickness. I really hope I get it, after my MMC I'll take anything that reminds me my pregnancy is just fine :)


----------



## Mei190

Wow loads of symptoms girlies? I have no.. difference. But it was the same with my son, maybe I just don't suffer from symptoms lol? 

Updating on me. Went to doctors which said it could be fine or could be another MC. Not exactly what I wanted to here. She basically told me she had no idea. I have like a sciatic pain down my leg apparently. I hope everything goes okay! I have a EPU appointment for Monday morning so hopefully they can shed more light on everything!


----------



## abic77

Gemini85 said:


> Morning ladies!
> I keep having A very bad tummy first thing, and I've been getting majorly out of breath! Started getting some nausea waves last night. But not sure if that wasn't induced by me wondering where it was? My mum said last night she thinks im doing well as she was violently sick from the word go! Mind you she gets travel sick and I don't, apparently that makes a difference? Xx


Hey chick,

I have that same tummy thing first thing in the morning.....i wake up anytime between 5.30 and 6.30 and literally have to run to the loo for a (TMI) sloppy poo! YUM! that's enough to make you gag!

Felt very slightly nauseous but nothing really worth talking about.
Bring it on though that's what i say!!!


----------



## abic77

Gemini85 said:


> Thanks! :) i think im going in again about 8 weeks, as the midwife said she would refer me for an early scan as i had MC last month, i didnt tell her i was going in today as i called them direct! they might work out whats happened and make me wait, but i wont turn it down if they offer it!
> 
> ive done some updating to page one, but i cant find the EDDs for:
> vixx
> matchstick
> kelly9
> 
> If ive missed anyone, just shout! x


Hey Laura...you missed me out.... :cry:
EDD is 1st June!
Thanks lovie!
xoxo


----------



## abic77

Should i go for a run or not?
Can't really be arsed but it's 8 days until my VERY FIRST MARATHON - which incidentally i am going to run/walk the whole way as Dr has told me not to run it all :-( 
Gutted about that after months and months of training.....

Whats everyone else up to today?

I'm off to town to take some work dresses back! I bought 3 new dresses a few weeks ago for a new job but they are quite snug and not much point me keeping them now!

By the way....I called my mum and dad last night that they are gonna be grandparents and I swear i don't think i have ever been so shaky in my life!!!! SO glad it's over and done with now though as was very scared to tell them! Not really sure why....anyway they were cockahoop (to quote me mam!!)

Have a lush fay girlies! xoxo


----------



## abic77

FLU77ERBYE said:


> Hi Ladies. Can I please join your June Bugs? I think im due around the 14th (going on last AF) xx

Wlcome Flu77erbye!!!!

Welcome to JuneBugs 2012!

his thread is MENTAL though....soooo fast! I went away for 3 days with work and came back and there was about an extra 25 pahes!!

Anyhooo welcome to the club and fingers crossed to you (and all of us) for a H&H 9 months!

AAggghhhh can't wait to go maternity shopping!


----------



## ESpacey

I just took a CB digi ov test just to see the smily! Just needed to share :)


Totally agree about how quick this thread goes! I don't even try to catch up completely anymore! I would be here all day!


----------



## Gemini85

FLU77ERBYE said:


> Gemini - I keep having a bad tummy too and I cant stop farting :blush:
> 
> As for being sick. With my DD I was sick from the day go aswell! But with this little Splodge I seem to be ok. Ive had the occacsional wave of sickenss but never vomited....yet :happydance:
> 
> I'm not too sure if travel sickness contributes to how badly you suffer with morning sickness. I think It depends on your body & your baby. My Nan told me she was great with my uncle and lived on Complan with my Dad because she couldn't keep anything down.
> 
> ESpacey - Thank you. That is my little girl. I took the pic when she was four weeks old. She's a proper cheeky madam now! I will have to update the picture because she has changed sooo much! xx


I'll do some more updating with EDDS today! 
Hmmm, maybe we are having boys? They say less MS with boys don't they? X


----------



## dt1234565

I never have ms and I have boys and girls maybe the upset stomach is instead of ms???

I would love another girl so hope no ms means no girl!!!

xxx


----------



## dt1234565

I'm getting my flu jab today. Bet the kids will make lots of ooo I can't look noises which will be so helpful!!

Then my dd and I are having a Girly night tonight with her aunties and little cousin doing their hair nails and make up xxx


----------



## chistiana

Hello everyone!:wave: May i join you? I have just had a :bfp:(well two days ago but it's still faint) and b/w done and i am VERY VERY EXCITED AND VERY VERY SCARED too as i had a mc :cry: on the 26th of august and caught that eggy before af arrived! So if all goes well this time i m due of the 18th of June 2012! Anyone know anything about b/w and numbers? Mine were at 70 yesterday (12 dpo) is this low or ok? Very happy to be joining you all ladies!:flower:


----------



## emma1985

chistiana said:


> Hello everyone!:wave: May i join you? I have just had a :bfp:(well two days ago but it's still faint) and b/w done and i am VERY VERY EXCITED AND VERY VERY SCARED too as i had a mc :cry: on the 26th of august and caught that eggy before af arrived! So if all goes well this time i m due of the 18th of June 2012! Anyone know anything about b/w and numbers? Mine were at 70 yesterday (12 dpo) is this low or ok? Very happy to be joining you all ladies!:flower:

Yay! congratulations! 
70 is good - mine was 60 at about 12dpo and has gone up well, my m/c was same times as yours! :(

Heres to lots of June 2012 :baby::baby: :baby::baby:


----------



## chistiana

Thanks emma, this made me feel so much better! I ll try not to obsess too much about it, at least until next b/w! Yay for you too!!!!!Hope this is a super sticky bean for both! When are you due?


----------



## TrAyBaby

can i join too im due june 4th. Its been a struggle this year to get this far so i take every day as a blessing


----------



## gemgem77

Welcome FLU77ERBYE, Christiana and TryAyBaby :hi:

Congrats and h&h 9months to you and all of us! Sorry for your losses.

Espacey I did a clearblue digi last night too!!! I don't know what came over me but I just wanted to see that smiley face lol What are we like :haha:

Feeling fine today, I had some stretching pains yesterday too Cricket so glad you felt the same when we are the same time along. Other than being up all night for the loo I feel good today. How's everyone else?


----------



## Mei190

I have run out of CB digi's so must try and resist, even though it is so hard to resist... I really want to go out and buy another. :wacko: I really badly want to see a 3+

Welcome everyone new to June Bugs! :thumbup:


----------



## gemgem77

Mei we're that sad that we are meaning the ov tests :haha:


----------



## broodybelle

Gemini85 said:


> Morning ladies!
> I keep having A very bad tummy first thing, and I've been getting majorly out of breath! Started getting some nausea waves last night. But not sure if that wasn't induced by me wondering where it was? My mum said last night she thinks im doing well as she was violently sick from the word go! Mind you she gets travel sick and I don't, apparently that makes a difference? Xx

I've been having a dogdy tummy first thing which I think I would prefer over constipation. No MS yet though, just a couple of waves of nausea. Also gagged at the smell of stale fags and booze on the mad old lady who cleans my classroom- had to literally up and leave my classroom at the end of the day so that I didn't vom! LOL.

Also not really into sweet food at the moment- just fancy bland carbs. Anyone else? I normally eat my own body weight in chocolate on a daily basis but not bothered at all!

x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Morning!

Not much going on with me symptoms wise... in fact I feel completely normal aside from occasional mild nausea and constipation. Nipples still a bit sensitive too. I was horrendously sick by now when I was pregnant with holly so I'm just trying to enjoy the time not feeling rough! I was worrying about it, but then I know every pregnancy is different so I shouldn't compare. I'm convinced this ones a boy!!


----------



## Gemini85

Oooooh gender guessing!!! Can't wait til we all find out!!! X


----------



## Emzywemzy

Me too! Who's finding out :pink: or :blue: and who's staying team yellow :yellow: ? We'll be finding out, although we had a hard job as Holly wasn't playing ball at the 20 week scan so we had a private one!


----------



## gemgem77

We're finding out, and can't wait!! x


----------



## disneybelle25

Im in 2 minds about whether to find out. Dh really wants to, reckon we will!!


----------



## FLU77ERBYE

We found out with DD and to be honest it was the nicest thing ever knowing cause you where organised!!! Buuuut the element of suprise is sooo tempting with this one. I would love another girl...But I remember all the fighting I had with my sister. But if its a boy I will be just as happy :) x


----------



## broodybelle

We're team yellow- don't want to find out at all. It's our first and we are really not bothered whether it's a girl or a boy; just want a healthy baby. However my parents would love a girl as my brother has 2 boys and isn't having any more.

Gives me an incentive to keep pushing at the end as well!

x


----------



## cricket in VA

We're team yellow too! I don't know why...I've always known I wanted that surprise :) 

Lily - I was up 4 times last night to go to the bathroom, and I'm usually a sound sleeper! I'm super bloated right now, with occasional mild nausea and a little bit of sore BBs, but not as sick as I was expecting given my proclivity for motion sickness. I guess it could still hit, but it's making me a bit nervous. Glad I get checked out in 4 days!


----------



## Lilyfire

ESpacey said:


> I just took a CB digi ov test just to see the smily! Just needed to share :)
> 
> 
> Totally agree about how quick this thread goes! I don't even try to catch up completely anymore! I would be here all day!

I did the same, I only have one left now!! We definitely want to know our baby's sex. We both think it's a girl for some reason. I still fund myself wondering if there's two in there due to the clomid, only 12 days until we find out!!


----------



## chistiana

hey, we definitely want to learn the gender...wouldnt be able to go to the end without knowing...i thin the yellow team are heroes!!We dont really care whether it is a boy or girl but it would be nice to have one of both and we already have a boy! But after 2 mc anything would do for me!!!!


----------



## abic77

hiya,

Well I want to find out (kinda) and OH wants it to be a surprise.....BUT I am a haemophilia carrier and according to a letter I got from the hospital when i was much much younger it says that if i ever get pregnant I must find out if its a boy as they need to be treated differently through labour (cant use foreps/suction etc) and may need c-section.

So in other words we have to find out but that's fine by me as I will be able to think of loads of names (i'm changing my mind every day at the minute) and also decorate the nursery etc!

I have SUCH a strong gut feeling that it's a girl....can't explain it, i just really feel it! I am also not bothered, just H&H is important!

yipppeeee can't wait!


----------



## abic77

Is anyone else really struggling with caffeine withdrawal?


----------



## FirstBean

Feeling sick and tired today we are going to a friends tonight and would love to just get on the sofa in my pjs but its a friends 30th so cant really and none of them know I am pregnant so having to hide the bloat. 
We are not finding out this time I want a surprise I really wanted a boy last time so we found out this time I will be happy either way.


----------



## ESpacey

I don't want to know that babies sex. I wonder as well if their are two in there since I had two follicles. I guess I will find out Wednesday if we see two sacs!


----------



## StarrySkies

Hi Ladies :flower:
Can I join you lovely group please x

I found out on Thursday that I'm pregnant with baby number 4 :)
I'm due around the 8th of June..

Really hope to share the journey with you all or atleast someone :)
x

edit: just re-checked my due date and its the 15 th not the 8th..I missed a week out by accident when I counted on my phone calendar..:dohh:
x


----------



## FLU77ERBYE

I havent had chance to see my GP yet. He is a bit useless...nice but useless. Told my mum today...She took it really well...Seeing as my DD is only 10 months old. Shes just worried more than anything. I guess I will just speak to her better on Friday. I feel like Ive forgotten everything about being pregnant with Jorja...apart from how painful SPD is. xx


----------



## ESpacey

StarrySkies said:


> Hi Ladies :flower:
> Can I join you lovely group please x
> 
> I found out on Thursday that I'm pregnant with baby number 4 :)
> I'm due around the 8th of June..
> 
> Really hope to share the journey with you all or atleast someone :)
> x

SO MANY JUNE BUGS! Welcome!! :hugs:


----------



## Greens25

White and clear Cm is totally normal! A LITTLE spotting/brown is too! if the brown turns to dark read with lots of cramps then be worried but know that white/clear CM is a sign of pregnancy!



gemgem77 said:


> Ladies can I ask a question as a few of you have been through this before. Sorry if it's tmi. I have had clear cm since I found out I was pregnant but just went to the toilet and there was a load of slightly off white alomost with a tinge of very light brown to it. Is this normal? I felt my stomach go through the floor xx


----------



## gigglesems

Hey ladies - hoping for some comfort. I had HCG measured on Wed and it was 10,900 and they took bloods on Friday. I woke up this morning with some brownish stained CM so thought I would go to docs to talk about it but to also check HCG. They said it had only gone up to 14,800 in 48 hours and sent me straight to hospital for a scan. I think I am 5w6d based on +OPK - the scan showed me around 5w4d which concerned me but I was over the moon to see the heartbeat:thumbup:! They measured my hcg again and told me it isnt doubling but it is increasing and that it is great we have seen the heartbeat but I am not 'out of the woods' yet. I dont know what to do - I am so so worried. Has anyone heard of hcg slowing down and it being a healthy pregnancy? The heartbeat was only 93 which they said was slow but that it might have just started beating and the fact that it was at all is good. I am sorry for the rambling - just so nervous after mc last month :cry:


----------



## gigglesems

I dont mean to put a downer on the thread ladies - just only so much I can talk to DH about it and hard for him to really understand! x


----------



## chistiana

Abic- i cant wait either!!! i ve been doing chinese predictors and all the rest and i m not even 4 weeks!!!!

First bean- i want to see you pass on the alcohol too!!

Starryskies- welcome! Let's hope we all go through our journeys together all the way to june!!!

Gemgem- i had white and sometimes orange cm at least until the middle of the second trimester. I didnt think it was important to mention to my dr (dddaaaahhhh) so i didnt but i guess it's fine since my pregnancy that time sailed perfectly!!

AFM- called my dr today just to tell him i m not going in until after the 8th week (as with my previous 2 mcs bleeding started during week 6) but he insisted i go in just to make sure it's not an ectopic....so i guess i am having another b/w done on thursday and then going in the week after. BTW what was everyone's first b/w? Is 70 ok for 12 dpo?


----------



## FLU77ERBYE

Have any of you ladies thought about names yet? Or is it too soon? xx


----------



## chistiana

hey Gigglesems- the baby is measuring perfectly, i always measured at least a week behind with my son. Now as for the hcg i m not sure i can answer that but didnt want to read and run. I ave heard though that it can slow down later on (like week 10 or something). The fact that you've seen hb is super, i ve never heard hb earlier than 7 weeks and they say once you hear it chances of mc reduce a lot. Anyway, when are they monitoring again? I really hope everything turns out perfect hun, keep us updated and remember each pregnancy is different, nothing to do with last month's mc. Lots of sticky baby dust to you!


----------



## chistiana

FLU77ERBYE said:


> Have any of you ladies thought about names yet? Or is it too soon? xx

maya if it's a girl, phillipos if it's a boy. It's never too soon!!!!


----------



## FLU77ERBYE

Christiana - They're lovely! Ive got Sophia for a girl and Zachery for a boy! 

Gigglesems - Sending love and plenty of sticky fairy dust your way https://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/grouphugg.gif :dust:


----------



## chistiana

FLU77ERBYE said:


> Christiana - They're lovely! Ive got Sophia for a girl and Zachery for a boy!

Gorgeous names!


----------



## abic77

gigglesems said:


> I dont mean to put a downer on the thread ladies - just only so much I can talk to DH about it and hard for him to really understand! x

hey - I'm really sorry I don't know anything about hcg levels (until reading posts on here i didn't realise how fast it increases). I'm sorry i can't help hun but just try and stay positive or try not too think or obsess about it. 

I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## Gemini85

gigglesems said:


> Hey ladies - hoping for some comfort. I had HCG measured on Wed and it was 10,900 and they took bloods on Friday. I woke up this morning with some brownish stained CM so thought I would go to docs to talk about it but to also check HCG. They said it had only gone up to 14,800 in 48 hours and sent me straight to hospital for a scan. I think I am 5w6d based on +OPK - the scan showed me around 5w4d which concerned me but I was over the moon to see the heartbeat:thumbup:! They measured my hcg again and told me it isnt doubling but it is increasing and that it is great we have seen the heartbeat but I am not 'out of the woods' yet. I dont know what to do - I am so so worried. Has anyone heard of hcg slowing down and it being a healthy pregnancy? The heartbeat was only 93 which they said was slow but that it might have just started beating and the fact that it was at all is good. I am sorry for the rambling - just so nervous after mc last month :cry:


Hey you,

Try not to panic too much, easier said that done I know, but the fact your levels are on the up, are a good thing. Definitely not the end, I'm sure I've heard stories of slow doubling levels. I have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## thisismysnoka

I have my first dr appt monday. . . i still cant believe we conceived maybe after the dr appt i will.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Anyone else a hormonal wreck?! I keep randomly bursting into tears over the stupidest things!


----------



## StarrySkies

My hormones haven't been that bad at the moment.. I just feel really anxious for some reason :/
Not sure why though..maybe it is hormones.. who knows.. 
I'm always a teary wreck though even before pregnancy..
:flower:
x


----------



## cricket in VA

I have been crying like it's my job. Commercials, shows, my friend's engagement story. Out of control! I forget now who was asking about caffeine, but I went off after my m/c just in case that had anything to do with it. It was awful...took me almost a month of exhaustion and headaches. Sorry you're going through it now!


----------



## Emzywemzy

I spoke too soon about the lack of ms as well! Dear oh dear, here we go again!

As for caffeine I've cut down a bit but not cut out completely. I drink between 1 and 4 cups of tea a day usually and I've tried to replace 1 or 2 of those with decaf.


----------



## gigglesems

Thanks for the kind words ladies - you are beautiful and I am so happy that I know I have you guys for support. They do not want to see me now until Friday 21st unless there is pain/bleeding, when they will do another scan to check heartbeat. They said that they are no longer going to monitor hcg as once a heartbeat is seen, that is what they will monitor. My hcg initially was doubling every 31 hours but now its more like 90 :( I am trying to take some reassurance that the heart was beating and thats what matters. Its going to me a painful two knicker-watching week! 

Welcome to all of the newbies and so pleased to see peoples scans have been going well. :D

Sorry to hear MS is kicking in Emzy, hope you are getting plenty of rest! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Giggle I didn't see your post before. The fact that you've seen s heartbeat is s really good sign! Also hcg levels double on AVERAGE every 48 hours, my doc said its more like every 72 hours for a lot of women. The fact that they are still increasing is excellent. Also the heart starts beating literally at 6 weeks, so that's prob why it was slower :hugs:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and don't worry about them measuring you 2 days behind what you thought, were talking millimeters so it really is only an estimate and very easy to vary by a day or two x


----------



## gigglesems

Thanks Emzy - been stuck on the dreaded google and didnt realise that once hcg is over 6,000 it can take 96 hours to double!! Mine were at 10,900 on wednesday (afternoon) so it makes sense for them to be at around 14,800 on friday (morning) I guess!

Thanks again for all of your support ladies :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Craig

Emzywemzy said:


> Anyone else a hormonal wreck?! I keep randomly bursting into tears over the stupidest things!

i was just about to cry cuhz i felt soo left out on this thread. haha. but its ok. i like ready when im home alone and DH is at work.


----------



## wantanerd

So I'm starting to worry about my second ultrasound next friday. Yesterday they did an ultrasound for placement and they said the baby was right where it needed to be and the right size. They scheduled another ultrasound next week (this one is supposed to be the heartbeat one) and part of me is worried I won't hear it. 
Most of my worry stems from me hearing bad news about my dad. They found cancer in his bladder last tuesday and on monday we should find out how bad it is. so this news compounded with it being a pivotal ultrasound is freaking me out somewhat. 

I am trying to remind myself the doctor said I was doing great, and the baby was the right size. The internet tickers say a heartbeat should be able to be heard after 6 weeks and my friend had an ultrasound around the same time and she heard the heartbeat of her baby. My nurse also told me to go ahead and start setting up my appointment with an ob at the local army hospital (the fertility specialist will let me go as soon as they hear a heartbeat) and my levels of 5 blood tests in two weeks were perfect each round. I have tons of symptoms that everything is working and I am normally positive but I guess I never wrapped my head around the ultrasound being that soon. Plus since I have wanted this so much and it took over two years to get pregnant, that worry is still there. 
I know this is a normal feeling but with my dad in limbo right now, its screwing up all my positive thoughts I had for the first eight days. My rational self is telling me I am doing everything right and there will be a baby in June. I just thing my rational self might go missing next week. I think I will feel better once we hear about my dad on Monday.


----------



## cricket in VA

Wantanerd, I'm so so sorry to hear about your dad! That is super stressful! I hope you get positive news on Monday! It sounds like everything else is going great, so do your best to relax and revel in the fact you're growing a baby! 

Giggles, good news hearing the heartbeat! 

Afm, I played my frisbee game today and realized I'm done with that kind of exercise. No more running. Lots of my teammates played through the first tri, but I had major muscle strain and just didn't feel right. Taking it easy and hoping I did no damage today!


----------



## Lilyfire

chistiana said:


> FLU77ERBYE said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you ladies thought about names yet? Or is it too soon? xx
> 
> maya if it's a girl, phillipos if it's a boy. It's never too soon!!!!Click to expand...

I've been so excited thinking of names! Our faves so far are Brooke, Evie, Amelie and Erin for a girl, and Oscar, Elliot and Austin for a boy! 
Urgh, today I had some really sharp pains and got so scared... it was gas. Again! I can't wait to be past the 12 week mark! Tee hee, I'm typing this on my new iPad- my gorgeous hubby sold one of his vintage guitars to buy a different one, had some money left over and bought it me for "being bakey" (our code word for pregnant!!!) I've already filled it with pregnancy apps!! Has anyone got any fun plans for announcing the news to people? We have told close family and friends but are waiting until the 12 weeks to tell everyone else. As we live in NYC and most of our wider family and friends are in the UK it will be a largely Facebook affair, hubby was thinking a pic of the two of us with an arrow pointing to my belly saying 'Baby!' Hurry up 12 weeks, can't wait to be a sweet pea tomorrow!!!! Also, has anyone else lost their appetite? I've hardly eaten today, not really due to nausea, just nothing seems 'right'.


----------



## cricket in VA

I've thought of a couple ways. One, since we're due on my DH's bday, posting something about his birthday present with a picture of the Baby Manual I got him. Or, putting a post about the bun in the oven on our cooking blog and posting a link to that. Our friends just held up a onesie in front of her tum that said I Love My Dad, and her husband stood next to her pointing at it. Other than that, still thinking!

Getting a bit nervous as my symptoms aren't super strong right now...Wed can't come soon enough!


----------



## cricket in VA

What's your favorite app?


----------



## Lilyfire

Definitely 'Pregnancy' from the smiles factory. I have it on my iPhone and it's great. How about you?


----------



## gigglesems

Hey Wantanerd - I am so so sorry to hear about your father and you and your family are in my thoughts xx 

It is completely rational to be irrational!!! The very minute we find out we are pregnant we are mothers who are programmed to worry about that child for the rest of our lives. Your recent scan and bloods have been great and it sounds like everything is going how it should but it is natural to worry - we worry until we have that bub in our arms and then a whole world of new worry starts! Please remember that we all feel the same to some degree about the pregnancy but the added pressures of life and what is happening with your dad is sure to be an added strain. Try and take it easy on yourself! xx

We are all here for you should you needs us :friends: - sending you :hugs: xxx


----------



## Lilyfire

wantanerd said:


> So I'm starting to worry about my second ultrasound next friday. Yesterday they did an ultrasound for placement and they said the baby was right where it needed to be and the right size. They scheduled another ultrasound next week (this one is supposed to be the heartbeat one) and part of me is worried I won't hear it.
> Most of my worry stems from me hearing bad news about my dad. They found cancer in his bladder last tuesday and on monday we should find out how bad it is. so this news compounded with it being a pivotal ultrasound is freaking me out somewhat.
> 
> I am trying to remind myself the doctor said I was doing great, and the baby was the right size. The internet tickers say a heartbeat should be able to be heard after 6 weeks and my friend had an ultrasound around the same time and she heard the heartbeat of her baby. My nurse also told me to go ahead and start setting up my appointment with an ob at the local army hospital (the fertility specialist will let me go as soon as they hear a heartbeat) and my levels of 5 blood tests in two weeks were perfect each round. I have tons of symptoms that everything is working and I am normally positive but I guess I never wrapped my head around the ultrasound being that soon. Plus since I have wanted this so much and it took over two years to get pregnant, that worry is still there.
> I know this is a normal feeling but with my dad in limbo right now, its screwing up all my positive thoughts I had for the first eight days. My rational self is telling me I am doing everything right and there will be a baby in June. I just thing my rational self might go missing next week. I think I will feel better once we hear about my dad on Monday.

I'm sorry to hear about your dad, I hope everything is ok. :hugs:


----------



## Matchstick

Lilyfire said:


> Definitely 'Pregnancy' from the smiles factory. I have it on my iPhone and it's great. How about you?

I also use it on my iPad - tracking my food there too. Since appetite is massive. 
Also I recommend "Sprout" app.


----------



## Matchstick

Wantanerd, so so sorry for your father. Hope everything will get better very soon! Xoxo


----------



## ESpacey

AWWW! I'm finally an appleseed and now I want to be a sweet pea!! You all are always gonna be that next tasty fruit ahead of me! :)


----------



## FLU77ERBYE

Wantanerd - So sorry about your dad. But I work in a cancer unit called Clatterbridge and there is sooooo much they can do now! Chin up! Also my mum has just been given the all clear from Stage 4 Hodgkin's Lymphoma It was in her Lymphnodes in her neck, Her lungs, Liver and spleen. they stared her on rapid chemo (4 hours every 2 weeks) and she was given the all clear about 4 weeks ago. So stay positive!! https://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/rose.gif

Lilyfire - I am soooo jealous of your DH buying you an Ipad...My OH bought me House series 7 lol.. oh well... Ill get one one day :) Your name choices are lovely! I've got Sophia & Zachery so far! :)

ESpacey - I think I'm a poppy seed still  x


----------



## dt1234565

Wantanerd: thinking of you and your family, such a worrying time x x x


----------



## Lilyfire

Good morning UK ladies! Urgh, so it's 4:25am here and I've not slept a wink. What was a runny nose yesterday is looking like a mild cold today, blurgh. I feel pretty crappy to be honest. I was worried, but hear colds are quite common in pregnancy. I was supposed to have band rehearsal tomorrow but looks like I'm staying in bed recovering. Luckily I get Mon off for Columbus day, so hopefully I'll be ok for work Tue. I can't believe I'm sick- I've never looked after myself and eaten this well in my life!!


----------



## broodybelle

Oooo name ideas already - love it!

We think Matilda 'Tilly' for a girl and either Tobias or Noah for a boy.

x


----------



## Gemini85

Why lilyfire. 9.30 here! Im up watching born against the odds! I keep finding myself watching these birth programmes now! Colds are pretty nomal. My MS seemed to kick in yesterday, felt nauseous all through the day until evening where I felt a little better! Xx


----------



## Gemini85

And my top names at the mo are Oscar and Lydia x


----------



## dt1234565

I like Darcie and Elodie for a girl and Kian for a boy x


----------



## disneybelle25

Weve got jack for a boy but cant agree on girls names! All the names i like have been used recently.


----------



## gemgem77

Afternoon Ladies,

Wantanerd sorry to hear about your dad I hope everything works out x

We like Amelia for a girl but haven't got any boys names yet! Will probably wait untill after the 12 week scan when we know everything is good and then start buying name books lol


----------



## Princessbec

I'm due on june the 19th : ) congrats to everyone on their BFPs


----------



## gemgem77

Congrats Princessbec and welcome to the June Bugs thread! xx


----------



## dt1234565

Ladies I know I have said let's be positive on my posts but I must confess, I have my scan tomorrow at 12.30 and I am petrified. :sad1:


----------



## chistiana

Wantanerd i m very sorry about your dad, hopefully it wont be very bad and everythign works out good. I ll be thinking of you.

dt- i would so want to be you, my app isnt for another 2 weeks! It will all be great hun, hearing the hb is amazing!!!GL!

Princessbec- i m a day earlier, welcome and a h&h 9 months to you!


----------



## abic77

dt1234565 said:


> Ladies I know I have said let's be positive on my posts but I must confess, I have my scan tomorrow at 12.30 and I am petrified. :sad1:

Just try and remember and take your own advice. It's a scary time but also an exciting time....all the feelings and emotions are perfectly normal but try some distraction as all the emotions will not be doing you any good!

Oh, and good luck! make sure you tell us all about it...x


----------



## abic77

I am so envious of all you girls getting early scans....I have my very first appointment with the midwife on the 9th November! thats for my booking in appointment.....apparently they would like me at 8 weeks but due to me being away with work for 3 weeks i will be almost 11 weeks by the time i get my first apt! Just hope the waiting list for 12 week scan isn't weeks and weeks!

Oh and I am also jealous of new ipad!!!
We're off to Boston end of November (soooo can't wait) and have decided to treat myself to an ipad and some ugg boots (SO much cheaper in the states!)

Wantanerd....i'm so sorry to hear about your dad...I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now. Stay strong and feel free to seek comfort from the girls on here. I know it won't help much but we are all here for you


----------



## wantanerd

Thanks everyone for your kind words. I think whats also making everything stressful for me is we live about 1800 miles from my dad since we are military. Hopefully I can breathe easier tomorrow. 

DH and I have had names picked out since we were first married over three years ago. For a girl, I have always wanted to name her Hunter (after my dad) and for a boy we are looking at Arthur (not my favorite but I had to trade to get Hunter). However, in light of all thats going on with my dad, I may ask DH if we can name a boy Hunter. (it was our name if we had a second boy anyway). 

We also like Iris for a girl after his grandmother.


----------



## Mei190

dt1234565 said:


> Ladies I know I have said let's be positive on my posts but I must confess, I have my scan tomorrow at 12.30 and I am petrified. :sad1:

I also have a scan or something tomorrow due to my spotting and stuff. I am really worried too! Mine is at 9.45 and I am trying to forget about it until tomorrow. 

I have such a bad feeling that mine is going to be bad news... :(


----------



## Lilyfire

Can i just ask for a quick bit of advice: my cold is horrible. I feel absolutely crappy. Can someone tell me this is ok and nothing bad will happen because of it. Also, should I call my doctor? (I don't have a fever) And what is a good pregnancy safe thing to take? Thanks so much


----------



## cricket in VA

I found this when looking to see if there are any allergy mess I can take... https://www.babycenter.com/0_chart-over-the-counter-medications-during-pregnancy_1486462.bc 
Hope that helps!

Oh, and I don't have any pregnancy apps yet...still looking. There are so many out there!


----------



## cricket in VA

Not sure if that came through https://www.babycenter.com/0_chart-over-the-counter-medications-during-pregnancy_1486462.bc


----------



## cricket in VA

Oops...guess this site just abbreviates the website! I thought it was due to my impatience and copying the website before it fully loaded!


----------



## cricket in VA

Small celebration...I'm now the furthest I've been in a pregnancy! I'm going to honest, my due date would have been Nov 6 (also our one year wedding anny), and I would have been devastated if we hadn't managed to get pg again by then. One of those little things. I wasn't far along, but we knew we were pg for almost two weeks before the m/c, which is plenty long to start making plans and thinking of names! Sorry to bring this up, but I'm feeling especially thankful today that as far as I know everything is going ok this time!!


----------



## Lilyfire

cricket in VA said:


> Small celebration...I'm now the furthest I've been in a pregnancy! I'm going to honest, my due date would have been Nov 6 (also our one year wedding anny), and I would have been devastated if we hadn't managed to get pg again by then. One of those little things. I wasn't far along, but we knew we were pg for almost two weeks before the m/c, which is plenty long to start making plans and thinking of names! Sorry to bring this up, but I'm feeling especially thankful today that as far as I know everything is going ok this time!!

Yey! I'm really, really happy for you! :happydance: Thanks for the chart!


----------



## gemgem77

Cricket I'm really pleased that your feeling happy, we'll be sweet peas on Tuesday too!!! It's so sad that you had to go through a loss and it doesn't matter how early it was it still must be very traumatic, but it is great that you are pregnant again and everything is going so well xx


----------



## dt1234565

Thanks for all your kind words girls. It's just so scary I never thought anything would be wrong at my scans where we had lost babies but just didn't know it till I was scanned and that's where my fear comes from, all I can imagine is being told they are sorry again.

I know I must turn this into pma I have been feeling so positive till today I know it's just nerves. Sorry to put this on you all xxxx


----------



## gemgem77

Good luck Dt, there is nothing wrong with being worried with what you've been through, I'm worried and have never had a m/c. I hope it all goes really well for you and you have great news for us xx


----------



## cricket in VA

Dt...you're allowed to be worried! Just also spend some time telling yourself that you have a healthy baby!


----------



## ESpacey

dt1234565 said:


> Thanks for all your kind words girls. It's just so scary I never thought anything would be wrong at my scans where we had lost babies but just didn't know it till I was scanned and that's where my fear comes from, all I can imagine is being told they are sorry again.
> 
> I know I must turn this into pma I have been feeling so positive till today I know it's just nerves. Sorry to put this on you all xxxx


Don't be sorry! You're not alone! :hugs:


----------



## FLU77ERBYE

Were all in this (soon to be huuuuuge) boat together xx


----------



## dt1234565

Oh ladies thank you all so much :hugs: xxx


----------



## pink23

Hi girls can I come in to, Ive just gota bfp and excited yet scared xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Dt completely normal to be worried, but everything will be fine :) :hugs:

Hi newbies and welcome to a lovely thread :)

I'm getting a cold, Urgh! Feels like I'm catching one thing after another at the mo!


----------



## chistiana

Lilyfire, dont worry hun, it's ok, nothing bad with happen...with my son i went through a horrible horrible flu with being sick and gastrointestinal mess, stuffy nose, horrible cough, anything you can name. Dr wasnt concerned at all! Call him though to make sure. Get well soon!

Mei- Totally understand your anxiety but it's gonna be fine...i had spotting with my son and it went absolutely fine!!GL and let us know how it goes!

Cricket- well done hun, this is a good sign, my "please go through" date is 6-7 week and i know i ll be partying after i pass that without any bleeding!!YAyyyy!!!!

Dt- i feel exactly the same and i think noone is gonna think wrong of us for being worried..it's only normal and even though i should take my own advice try to remember every pg is different!GL hun lots of baby dust to you!

AFM- getting another b/w done tomorrow to make sure numbers are doubling. Trying not to get too excited yet even though it's easier said than done!


----------



## chistiana

welcome pink and congrats on the BFP! A h&h 9 months!


----------



## cliqmo

I would love to join too x


----------



## Gemini85

its going to talk forever to go back through and get all these due dates on the first page! 
Soooo, ive been a bit naughty, i was on gumtree and found an icandy peach jogger on there, they got it in the states, their daughter is too heavy for it so was selling it brand new! its not due out here until december ish and theres bound to be a waiting list, so i got it! driving me nuts as i really want to get it out the car and play with it but OH wont let me, hes superstitious and says its bad luck :( really hoping ive not tempted fate too much!!! x


----------



## Bernadette87

How is everyone doing? Any news/updates? 

I'm doing well apart from a bit of fatigue, hunger and tender BBs I'm doing ok.

Had a few mild cramps - mostly painless - although I've had two episodes of really bad pain (so bad i nearly vomited!!!!) but they passed after about 5 - 10 minutes.

Also had a bit of brown scanty spotting yesterday, but that's has all but gone today.

No sign of MS yet, I might be one of the luck ones who don't suffer!!!!

Hope you are all doing well, sending my love xxxxx


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls! Nice to meet you all. I would love to join y'all - Found out this AM that I am pregnant. We are soooo excited. A bit nervous that AF is due tomorrow - don't want a chemical - will feel better once tomorrow comes and goes. :) 

According to FF - EDD is June 18th for the chart on the 1st page. 

Should I wait til I miss my period tomorrow to make a Dr's appt even though my test was major positive today?

Hi Pink! :flower:


----------



## bumpycat

Due 1st June, b/w doubling nicely so far, at 3200 on 8th Oct. Fingers crossed it's not another ectopic - swinging between terror and hope here.

Early scan 7th Oct (6w) didn't show anything conclusive, booked for another scan 11th Oct (6w4). I'm so relieved to read on this form that other people say a few days can make a big difference in the scans.... till then, every bit of boob ache and every heave of my stomach makes me feel a little better!


----------



## Princessbec

Snowflakes- I'm also due for AF tomorrow I got my BFP at 8dpo. I'm worrying the same as you, but I keep testing everyday and this morning I got a really dark line so I'm trying not to worry.

Woke up feeling pretty sick this morning, I was hoping that MS would pass me by this time but seems not. I always try to remember that even though I get m
MS really bad that atleast it means my hormone levels are good.


----------



## Rigi.kun

Hi everyone, how are we all going?
I need to get a dating scan done this Friday to work out my due date. The doctor said it's safe for me to assume I'm very early pregnant (my hCG levels are low but I definitely have enough of them there) My doctor was cheeky and joked I was one of the unlucky ones finding out so soon, because it's going to take awhile before anything cool happens. So I'm only guessing I'm about 4 weeks along (if I go off my last AF I'd be a lot more developed but I think she was slack and just didn't visit me the last 2 months)

So H & H 9 months to everyone :)


----------



## cricket in VA

I'm having a lovely bout of m/s! Was getting worried because I wasn't feeling much, but pretty awful today! (and I'm happy about it!)


----------



## KEslinger

No morning sickness for me, so far. I seem to be quite a bit irrational, and emotional over NOTHING. Even though I know it's not a good reaction I do it anyway and I can't help it. I have sore tatas every now and then, some days worse than others. Most of the time nothing sounds good to eat, or just doesn't taste right, but no real nausea or vomiting. I'll be 6 weeks on Thursday. I can't wait for my ultrasound at the end of the month. I keep peeing on sticks to make sure my levels are staying up LOL. I've had spotting off and on and my doctor told me not to worry about it. It was gone for a few days and then we dtd and now spotting (again, normal!). It's gonna be a LONG 2 & 1/2 weeks.


----------



## KEslinger

Forgot to add, my skin has been absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## Mrs.Craig

KEslinger said:


> Forgot to add, my skin has been absolutely GORGEOUS!

i have the COMPLETE opposite! hah. its terrible. but ive never had acne really though so i guess thats how the hormones affect me. BLAHH. oh and the headaches are AWFUL!



FLU77ERBYE said:


> Have any of you ladies thought about names yet? Or is it too soon? xx


i have mine! and im proud of them. :)
BOYS
Hendrix Cole
Phoenix Alexander
Lennox James

GIRLS
Devyn Alise
Sawyer Rayann
Shayne Nicole


----------



## Lilyfire

I'm feeling so negative today. I know I've said in the past that my symptoms have come and gone but today I don't feel ANYTHING except this cold. My boobs hardly hurt anymore and I'm freaking out. Maybe it's because I'm sick too but I'm just so worried and upset. I'm even starting to regret telling the people that I have told as I just don't feel pregnant anymore :( I thought six weeks was when the symptoms kicked in. I'm going crazy with worry :(


----------



## ESpacey

Lilyfire said:


> I'm feeling so negative today. I know I've said in the past that my symptoms have come and gone but today I don't feel ANYTHING except this cold. My boobs hardly hurt anymore and I'm freaking out. Maybe it's because I'm sick too but I'm just so worried and upset. I'm even starting to regret telling the people that I have told as I just don't feel pregnant anymore :( I thought six weeks was when the symptoms kicked in. I'm going crazy with worry :(

:hugs: Don't worry! When is your scan? Seeing that heartbeat will make you feel better. You just got to 6 weeks, I really do think you're going to be fine, I truly have a good feeling about it for you.


----------



## Lilyfire

ESpacey said:


> Lilyfire said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling so negative today. I know I've said in the past that my symptoms have come and gone but today I don't feel ANYTHING except this cold. My boobs hardly hurt anymore and I'm freaking out. Maybe it's because I'm sick too but I'm just so worried and upset. I'm even starting to regret telling the people that I have told as I just don't feel pregnant anymore :( I thought six weeks was when the symptoms kicked in. I'm going crazy with worry :(
> 
> :hugs: Don't worry! When is your scan? Seeing that heartbeat will make you feel better. You just got to 6 weeks, I really do think you're going to be fine, I truly have a good feeling about it for you.Click to expand...

Thank you Espacey. My scan is not for another 11 days... it can't come soon enough. I'm trying my very best to be positive but I've not really had symptoms except nausea and breast tenderness. I can't really tell if I'm nauseous today as this cold is making me feel quite crappy, but I know that even if a squeeze my boobs they hardly hurt, where as before I couldn't hug people because they were so sore. I just want to know that everything is ok. I hope this negativity is just due to this horrible cold and I'm hoping I'll wake up tomorrow with my boobs sore again and back to feeling positive! I'm sorry I'm being negative, I just don't think I'm a very strong person and all my family are so far away that I don't think I could cope with anything bad happening. Urgh, I wish I'd just throw up or something!


----------



## ESpacey

I'm sure it's just you feeling already pretty crappy. Don't worry about being negative, I feel like I have been too :(

If you're really worried and want an earlier scan I read about some girls saying they had a little spotting and they would do an earlier scan to check on everything. Or just call and ask, if they say no, then explain that to them. I love how feeling like crap makes us all feel better...


----------



## cricket in VA

Lily, I spent four days feeling no symptoms and being a bit panicked. AROUND 6 weeks is when it hits, but sometimes it doesn't and nothing is wrong! My cousin had literally no symptoms other than a bump! Her baby is 5 months and adorable. I totally u derstand your fear, and reading others symptoms on here doesn't help, but we're all different! Your baby is fine.


----------



## pink23

I hate not having no symptoms. I only felt a bit sick this morning but get it now and again so just ignored it. My boobs have been sore and hips abit achey but taking that as from carrying caleb in his carrier. 
Going to do a digital wednesday and cant wait to see pregnant.
My due date is 12 th june but this may change as the pill has messed me up so i could be earlier or late. I will propbably get an early scan as im diabetic so thats exciting so means I can get a new ticker.
This is baby #2 and I cant wait but nervous to. My lo will be 2 1/2 by the time lo is here so will be ok I hope.
Cant sleep at moment yet I really want to sleep xx
Hi snow xx


----------



## Lilyfire

Cricket and Esapacey, thanks so much. :hugs: I dont know what's come over me today, it's probably the cold/hormone cocktail I've got going on right now. I really hope I wake up feeling a lot better about everything tomorrow and can go back to feeling positive. Sorry for stressing out, you ladies are amazing, thanks :) :flower:


----------



## ESpacey

NO STRESS!!! That's what we are all here for! I have been feeling really weird today, and have been playing phone tag with my RE. I just need to see my baby chickens hb!!!


----------



## ESpacey

I can't figure out if I'm being weird of if I'm having pregnancy cravings!! OH got sushi tonight and he got me some edamame and I was dipping them in wasabi.. I've never done that before but it's sooooo good!


----------



## Lilyfire

ESpacey said:


> I can't figure out if I'm being weird of if I'm having pregnancy cravings!! OH got sushi tonight and he got me some edamame and I was dipping them in wasabi.. I've never done that before but it's sooooo good!

Haha, sounds interesting! I'm having a craving for anything green, particularly spinach and kale! Tho it could just be me thinking "ooooh, that's healthy- I should it it!"


----------



## Lilyfire

*eat* it... Thank you autocorrect!


----------



## ESpacey

YUM I LOVE KALE! Raw Kale salad is always a craving for me, pregnant or not :)


----------



## FirstBean

Dont worry about symptoms Ladies, with Ollie I hardly had no symptoms at all apart from my bump so just try not to worry about it.


----------



## TrAyBaby

phew ladies you have put my mind at ease. I have been a mess all weekend because i have no symptoms. Ive already lost two pregnancies this year and dont think i could actually survive loosing another baby. I only have big, full, sore boobs, constipation, a few slight mood swings, some bloating sometimes but thats about it. No nausea no sickness.

I have an appointment in about half an hour as my doctor wants an up to date hcg count. I had my levels tested about 2 1/2 weeks ago at 11dpo & 13dpo, they were 22 and 70. So she was happy. But because im booked in for an early scan this wednesday she just wants to see where they are now. I get the results tomorrow. So frickin nervous. I hope my little bean is ok, i really hope i see a heartbeat on wednesday. This is such a stressful week. Hope you ladies are doing better than me x


----------



## gemgem77

Morning Ladies,

I have had a bit of brown spotting over the weekend and I don't have a good feeling about it. I called the midwife yesterday and only managed to speak to the receptionist who just said to rest as I said I had no pain. Dh thinks I need to stop getting stressed and that the amount I have is so minimal there is nothing wrong. I don't want to see anything there though and it is really making me feel so sad. I know loads of women spot and have healthy babies. Do you think I should call back up this morning and ask for an early scan?


----------



## Gemini85

Try not to worry, with my experience of MC, you dont get the blood before the cramps. If it's not gotten any worse, it's probably nothing. Call and ask for scan to stop yourself going insane tho xx


----------



## dt1234565

Yea I would ring EPAU, what I would do though is lie! Say you have had cramps and bleeding I know that sounds bad but your chances then of a scan are more likely xxx

Personally I think brown is fine xx


----------



## emma1985

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QN6p66AtDc


----------



## dt1234565

Gemini85 said:


> its going to talk forever to go back through and get all these due dates on the first page!
> Soooo, ive been a bit naughty, i was on gumtree and found an icandy peach jogger on there, they got it in the states, their daughter is too heavy for it so was selling it brand new! its not due out here until december ish and theres bound to be a waiting list, so i got it! driving me nuts as i really want to get it out the car and play with it but OH wont let me, hes superstitious and says its bad luck :( really hoping ive not tempted fate too much!!! x

OMG!!!! I cant believe you gotta buggy already!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: xxxxxxx


----------



## Gemini85

I know! And OH gave in, so it's in the house now! X


----------



## dt1234565

Ha ha ha!!!! Thats quite funny and also so lovely, the excitement of it all!!!!! xxx


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks girls, I honestly don't know what I would do if I didn't have you guys to talk to. I have a lovely midwife who said she can hear I'm very stressed about it and is getting me an early scan now, just waiting for the call back with date and time. 
I did an ic this morning and the test line was darker than the control line, is that normal if you were having a miscarriage? Doesn't darker lines mean increased hcg? I have never seen such a dark line on an ic, maybe I am worrying for nothing but will still be nice to have the scan xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Gemgem hun try not to worry, I'm sure it's fine. Glad you'll get to see your bean though :)

Lilyfire try not to worry about the lack of symptoms, they come and go as your body gets used to the hormones, then they shoot up again so you feel crappy again. Some ladies never get any symptoms. Just try and enjoy the time without feeling crap!!

Gemini do you know what, I did exactly the same thing at 8 weeks pregnant with Holly. I bought a Mamas and Papas Herbie pram off ebay! Once I'd had it a few weeks though I HATED it. So much so that I sold it and ended up with the iCandy LOL! I'm sure that won't happen with the Peach Jogger though, it looks lovely. Can you get a carrycot to use with it? Or are you just going to use the maxicosi? I really like the peach 
blossom but I'm not sure on the seat size for Holly.

I am full of a cold and feel like CRAP!!

I feel like we need some positive vibes in here!! :D :D :D


----------



## dt1234565

GemGem I am 100% sure you are worrying for nothing!!!!!!!!!!! But it will be nice to see your bean though!

Lilyfire, apart from the (.)(.)'s I never really get symptoms when I am pregnant, it perfectly normal.

Positive vibes, hmmmm, I will try to give you some after my scan! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks for your kind words. Will a scan this early be transvaginal?


----------



## dt1234565

Heres one to cheer you all up, not me so much, I have to try to get sudocrem out of the carpet now but it is funny!

This was my boy yesterday morning, he looks so innocent too!
 



Attached Files:







facebook43.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dt1234565

gemgem77 said:


> Thanks for your kind words. Will a scan this early be transvaginal?

Yes honey xx


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Dt. Ahh what a cutie!! 
What time is your scan today? x


----------



## dt1234565

12.30 I feel sick with nerves, keep walking round the house doing mostly nothing! Just walking round in circles!!!!!


----------



## gemgem77

You'll be fine, can't wait to hear all about it when you get home :hugs: xx


----------



## dt1234565

Thanks honey, when did midwife say she'd get back to you? x


----------



## gemgem77

Well I asked if the scan would be today and she said she would try. She said she was calling them straight away and that was at 8.45am b ut no call back yet. I don't want to hassle her but would you call back soon?xx


----------



## gemgem77

Them being the nearest hospital! x


----------



## dt1234565

Err I dunno, maybe shes got appointments this morning?

I would wait till 12 then call xx


----------



## gemgem77

She just called and got me an appointment for tomorrow at 9.40, dh off tomorrow too so pleased he can come with me xx


----------



## Gemini85

Emzywemzy said:


> Gemgem hun try not to worry, I'm sure it's fine. Glad you'll get to see your bean though :)
> 
> Lilyfire try not to worry about the lack of symptoms, they come and go as your body gets used to the hormones, then they shoot up again so you feel crappy again. Some ladies never get any symptoms. Just try and enjoy the time without feeling crap!!
> 
> Gemini do you know what, I did exactly the same thing at 8 weeks pregnant with Holly. I bought a Mamas and Papas Herbie pram off ebay! Once I'd had it a few weeks though I HATED it. So much so that I sold it and ended up with the iCandy LOL! I'm sure that won't happen with the Peach Jogger though, it looks lovely. Can you get a carrycot to use with it? Or are you just going to use the maxicosi? I really like the peach
> blossom but I'm not sure on the seat size for Holly.
> 
> I am full of a cold and feel like CRAP!!
> 
> I feel like we need some positive vibes in here!! :D :D :D



The seat isn't very wide, can't imagine it will last past 2yrs! Yeah gonna get the carrcot, but will try and get one from eBay as it's not likely to be used for more than a few months....
Can't wait!!! Looking forward to hearing about your early scans ladies, ask for a picture!!!

Gemgem, I'd give them a call now, if anything, it'll just back up how anxious you are feeling!!! X


----------



## Gemini85

Oh! There you go! Fx for you, I have a good feeling you'll be just fine xxx


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Laura, god knows how I am going to get through today xx


----------



## Mei190

Hi girlies I had my scan! And everything is normal apparently! I have a bleed next to sac which they think is implantation bleeding so that is why I am getting it. Hope everything goes okay from now on! No fetal pole as apparently is too early. Am 5w3d so am due on 8th June if you would like to finally add me to list. I am now adding ticker as well... ah so happy!


----------



## dt1234565

Gem that's excellent. Least you can just get up and go! Good luck honey x


Mei so happy for you! Have they asked you to go back? X


----------



## pink23

Hi all got my doc appointment wednesday to confirm and receptionist said midwif will ring thursday . Will ring hopsital thursday I think just to sort out from there. Im dreading the fortnightly appointments. Hope my scan isnt too long xx


----------



## FirstBean

Thats great new Mei. Glad all is well.


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Dt so pleased I can make sure everything is okay. 
Mei that is great news you must be over the moon, as you had spotting too I am hoping it will mean I am okay too xxx


----------



## Gemini85

Glad everything is getting sorted! 

Right, done some updating, Still dont have EDDs for the following!:

pink23
FirstBean
Rigi.Kun
broodybelle
matchstick

If ive missed anyone, Just shout! xx


----------



## pink23

i think im 12th june please xx


----------



## Mei190

dt1234565 said:


> Mei so happy for you! Have they asked you to go back? X

No they didn't ask me to go back as they were happy with everything seen. They said hopefully the bleed shall quit soon and I won't get any more spotting, but they can't give a time scale as everyone is different. They told me to go back to GP to book me in for midwife scan at 11/12 weeks. 

@gemgem: Yes I had spotting too! Everything was fine, they said it was late implantation bleeding! I am sure you will be fine too xx

EDIT: Hey, can I be added to the list as well? 8th june xx


----------



## Gemini85

done :) x


----------



## dt1234565

Had my scan!!!!

Everything seen and in the right place heartbeat too! No need to go back, baby measures 6.9mm Will post pic when i get home xxx was crying before I went in on :cloud9: now!!!!!

Whoop whoop!!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## gemgem77

Dt I am sooooo pleased for you, you must feel ecstatic!!!! Can't wait to see the pic xx


----------



## FirstBean

Great news DT.
My EDD is 12th June.


----------



## Gemini85

Lets see the pic! 
I just full on threw up....:sick:


----------



## gemgem77

And thanks Mei too that is very reassuring to know that lots of times in oregnancy spotting doesn't mean the end xx


----------



## pink23

cant wait to see pics xx


----------



## Matchstick

Gemini85 said:


> matchstick
> xx

5th of June according to my gynae.
Had my scan yesterday -) very tiny dot -)) no hear beat yet though - next appointment after 1 month :sleep: 
Feeling queasy every morning and sleepy by afternoon - off to take a nap:sleep:
Dt1234565congratz on you scan too :hugs: 

How everyone is doing? Symptoms increasing? :happydance:


----------



## snowflakes120

I was totally going to write a post about how my symptoms come and go but y'all have already made me feel better that I am not the only one. I know I am super early at not even 4 weeks til tomorrow but I thought I'd be feeling more. So it's normal for them to not be consistent?

Cramps/twinges come and go - not really steady. Had achy legs Fri & Sat. Super weird dream last night. BB's still super super sore and tender. Nausea just every once in a while. Slight headache today.

Calling on lunch break to make appt. Can't wait to see when I can get in!

Think I'm gonna get a digi soon too Pink!


----------



## sonyabazonya

So nice to have found this thread :) I'm due June 10th I think, I have a scan on October 23rd so I think then I'll have the final date?


----------



## Lilyfire

Gemgem, I'm sorry to hear how nervous you are but with so many other people experiencing the same and being just fine, I'm sure you will be too :) Tomorrow you'll get to see your little bean and feel sooo much better! Just look after yourself today


----------



## gemgem77

Welcome to June Bugs sonyabazonya and h&h 9months to you xx


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Lilyfire. I am actually feeling a lot more positive this afternoon as really is such a small amount that I think it just gave me a massive fright and made me realise how quickly it can all be taken away. 
Can't wait for tomorrow now to see my little bean and make sure everything is as it should be :happydance: 
How ytou feeling? xx


----------



## EJPerkins

hey girlies, i havent been on here in a long time and man does this thread move fast.. the last time i was on here i thought i was having another m/c turns out i wasnt :happydance: i bleed for a week went into the doc they did a scan and couldnt see anything yet, doc said it could be still to early to c anything, so he ordered a blood test to be done that day and then 2 days later to c if the number doubled like its suppose too.. well i got it dont that day and it was 81 got it done 2 days later and it doubled to 150.. so looks as tho im still pregnant. doc is still watchin me close, gonna do anything blood on wed. and then another ultrasound on thursday.. [-o&lt; to c my lil bean... havent had any cramping just the bleeding, so i dont know what caused that, the doc was calling it a threatened m/c i so hope hes wrong since im still having all the symptoms of being prego..
sorry to hear gemgem that u r bleeding also, like everyone said im sure that its normal and everything will be just fine..
fx for u and for everyone!!
:hugs:


----------



## gemgem77

Wow Ej that is amazing news really pleased for you and will keep my fx'd. I know it's a worry but it is only very minimal and is definitely brown so hopefully the scan tomorrow will bring good news xx


----------



## Gemini85

i want to go to SLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPPP! someone help me! Just put my head on my desk for two seconds and the damn CEO walked past! gonna get in trouble for that im sure! head is pounding, feel sick and cant keep my eyes open.... surely this cant last for weeks. i wont be able to function! x


----------



## gemgem77

Me too Laura, I am soooooo tired I can't stop yawning. Haven't been sick yet though so that's something!! x


----------



## Gemini85

my headache is almost like a hangover! whenever i cough i get a sharp shooting pain thru my skull! i was getting a migraine as i went ot sleep last night, so maybe its as a result of that. UGH i feel AWFUL! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Glad to hear about the good scans!! Fab news.

Great news you have a scan gem, will be great to see your bean tomorrow :)

Gemini yes you will only use the carrycot for a couple of months. Holly was in hers til 4.5 months then went into the seat. They say the seat is only suitable from 6 months but I put her in before hand. We actually used the maxicosi car seat a lot after the first 3 months and then she went into the seat full time when she outgrew that. Holly did sleep in her carrycot though, as she refused to sleep in her moses basket! I hope this baby will get some use out of the moses, as it's brand new!!


----------



## dt1234565

Heres my Bean!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1952.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Lilyfire

Ladies please help, I'm a mess. I did a FRER a few days ago and did one to reassure myself this morning as my symptoms seem to have gone, and it's lighter. I'm devastated and don't know what to do.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hun is it massively lighter? As the ink in the tests can really vary and it's not a good way to check levels at all x


----------



## Emzywemzy

I forgot to add to my last post, I keep having these awful nightmares. I think I had vivid dreams early on last time but these are awful and I'm waking up in a sweat. I keep dreaming that I'm waking up in a pool of blood and things like that, it's horrendous!


----------



## gemgem77

I was just going to say the exact same thing. Did you take it after drinking lots? At a different time of day? Try not to panic (I know easier said than done)Emzy is right when she says you can't measure your levels with tests. :hugs:xxx


----------



## Lilyfire

There wasnt a control line last time, now it's there again. Plus my boobs have gone back to normal. I'm so scared.


----------



## Lilyfire

It was FMU both times.


----------



## EJPerkins

i would call the doc and tell them and c if they will do a blood test
im sure everything is fine :hugs:


----------



## gemgem77

Emzy me too!!! Dh said he had the worst nights sleep last night as I was really hot and talking in my sleep again for about the 4th night on the trot lol


----------



## gemgem77

Lilyfire do you remeber when you did that frer and there was no control line I was freaked out as mine wasn't like that. I honestly think you are fine but if your stressed call up and see if you can an appointment to get checked over as stressing isn't good for you or your bean xx


----------



## gemgem77

Is the test line still dark? xx


----------



## Gemini85

I had an FRER that did that. I'd say try another if it'll put you mind at rest, alternatively, get your butt to A&E, tell em you have cramping and spotting. By the end of the day you'll know either way xxxx


----------



## Lilyfire

gemgem77 said:


> Is the test line still dark? xx

Yes, the test line is still dark. I've called my dr, waiting to hear back.


----------



## dt1234565

Lilyfire said:


> Ladies please help, I'm a mess. I did a FRER a few days ago and did one to reassure myself this morning as my symptoms seem to have gone, and it's lighter. I'm devastated and don't know what to do.


PLEASE DONT WORRY! ITS FINE! I did the same yesterday, its called the hook effect, after 6 weeks HCG is so highly concentrated your lines get lighter, if you dilute your pee with a bit of water the line will be darker! Honest!!!

xxx


----------



## Gemini85

i did one later in the afternoon and it was darker, and anyhow, STOP TESTING! newbies only, we have graduated to BW and scans|! It wont do you any good hun! xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Agreed, stop testing. It really doesn't mean anything!! And Dt is right, it stops being effective after so many weeks. People who don't realise they are pregnant for a few weeks quite often get a negative hpt, because they are not effective after a certain time as your HGC gets too concentrated. PLEASE NO MORE TESTING! It's really not a good way to measure levels at all x


----------



## Lilyfire

Thanks so much girls, I'm sorry about this, it's just I was so stressed yesterday about my symptoms going then this morning this happens... it just seemed to semi-confirm my worst fears. I know that's stupid. I'm so glad I have this forum. So with the disappearing symptoms and lighter frer, you honestly think everything might still be ok? Honestly?


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yes Lily, I am sure everything is fine. I know it's so worrying in the first tri, but please try not to worry. Your symptoms will come and go, some people never get any. I hardly have any this time around when I did last time. Honestly, you'll be fine but stressing is not good for you or the baby, so try to relax. Whatever will be will be, so just enjoy your pregnancy :)


----------



## Gemini85

my boobs hurt even 3 days into my MC, so i dont think that symptoms indicate as much as some people think, they were so sore i was convinced my BW was wrong! x


----------



## cricket in VA

Lily - doesn't mean a thing. Get some bloods done. And no more tests! 

Gem - over a quarter of all healthy pregnancies have spotting. No need to worry too much, although I totally understand why you are. Would have a breakdown too, BUT being on the outside I can see how it's not anything to worry about! :)

Dt, yay!!!

Afm, super sick starting about 8 pm last night. Threw up a bit, butmostly just felt like i was on the verge. Lasted all night and morning and finally just starting to die down! Wow. If my next 6 weeks are like this I may not make it! Not complaining though...just a bit nervous about trying to work when I feel like this!


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Cricket :hugs: xx


----------



## cricket in VA

I'll be waiting to hear about your scan...update first thing!


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks, I will update as soon as I get to work. Appointment is 9.40 but god knows if I'll get seen straight away! xx


----------



## cricket in VA

P.S. Lily, my BBs haven't been growing either and barely ever sore. They feel full, but not as massive as they did. It's been making me nervous too, but I think all bodies handle things differently!


----------



## Bernadette87

Matchstick & DT - Congrats on the scans, must have been amazing! Really put you minds at ease. Can't wait for mine

EJPerkins - That's great news Congratulations 

Gem - I've had spotting too, so I understand the panic. I spoke to the on-call nurse over the weekend and she reassured me that it is probably nothing, she named a number of things it could be, but she also said that sometimes it just happens for no particular reason. Managed to book an appointment with the GP just to check, and hopefully get an early scan booked.


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Bernadette. I have a scan tomorrow morning so will let you all know. I hope you get a scan booked too xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

good luck tomorrow with your scan gemgem


----------



## ESpacey

Lilyfire! I'm sure it doesn't mean anything! There's still a line. If your doctor says to stop testing and that's it INSIST on a blood test. It will put your mind at ease..


----------



## ESpacey

Good luck with your scan gemgem!


----------



## kary322

gemgem77 said:


> Thanks for your kind words. Will a scan this early be transvaginal?

Yes is transvaginal!!! Good luck praying for u!!


----------



## emma1985

Lilyfire

My boobs stopped hurting too but Ive had a scan and im okay! dont worry. symptoms come and go! x


----------



## ESpacey

emma1985 said:


> Lilyfire
> 
> My boobs stopped hurting too but Ive had a scan and im okay! dont worry. symptoms come and go! x


Did you see the hb?! YAY! :happydance:


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks for all the good wishes for tomorrow xx


----------



## chistiana

WOW this thread moves amazingly fast!!!

Gemgem good luck tomorrow, everything will be great!!!:hugs:

Test lines suck! I did the same (tested every day just to see the line go darker and it didnt! Did a test and b/w has gone way up!stupid tests!:dohh:

AFM- did 2nd b/w today (15dpo). My first one at 12 dpo came at 70, todays came back 450. Is this too fast or what? anyone had this happen to them? Does it mean anything?
Also a little private question :blush:but please please answer..i ve been getting these sharp pains like in my cervix especially when i hold my son, they dont hurt it just feels as if something's gonna come out like a needle or something (sorry if tmi) Anyone else had this and ended up ok? I am so anxious after 2 mc....:wacko:


----------



## Dotty_B

Hi all!!

I'm a first timer, due 15th June. Very nervous and had my first appointment with my Dr this morning who did nothing to calm my fears and didn't stop talking about all the things that can go wrong?! NOT the thing I want to hear right now!

Wishing happy and healthy pregnancies for all of us :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

hi everyone! :wave: i'm hopping over from the May thread since I just got my official due date today of June 2nd :) had my first ultrasound today and HB was 132 :happydance: this little munchkin was conceived by IVF. looking forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## abic77

Gemini85 said:


> my headache is almost like a hangover! whenever i cough i get a sharp shooting pain thru my skull! i was getting a migraine as i went ot sleep last night, so maybe its as a result of that. UGH i feel AWFUL! x

Hey Laura...I feel EXACTLY the same! I thought something was seriously wrong (kinda still do) with my brain and head as even just looking at people and trying to focus on things my eyes feel like they haven't had sleep for 2 days solid!
Headache pounding too!
Really hope this feeling is just for the 1st tri!


----------



## Gemini85

Christiana mine was 1618 16dpo and 4008 18dpo, seems to me they are fine. Only need to worry if they quadruple over 48hours xx


----------



## abic77

gemgem77 said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes for tomorrow xx

Good luck hun...hope everything goes well-will be thinking of you x


----------



## chistiana

Gemini85 said:


> Christiana mine was 1618 16dpo and 4008 18dpo, seems to me they are fine. Only need to worry if they quadruple over 48hours xx

But isnt 70 to 450 quadruple?(yea really crappy at math, how do you count it? i thought 70-140-210-280-350-420 ect) Arrrgrggggg i am sooo confused and a nervous wreck...


----------



## Gemini85

Well yours weren't taken with one day inbetween weren't they? Google hcg doubling calculator online, it works it out for you, and will tell you how many hours after which it doubles x


----------



## chistiana

it gave me every 26 hours, this isnt normal is it?


----------



## Greens25

gemgem77 said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> I have had a bit of brown spotting over the weekend and I don't have a good feeling about it. I called the midwife yesterday and only managed to speak to the receptionist who just said to rest as I said I had no pain. Dh thinks I need to stop getting stressed and that the amount I have is so minimal there is nothing wrong. I don't want to see anything there though and it is really making me feel so sad. I know loads of women spot and have healthy babies. Do you think I should call back up this morning and ask for an early scan?

My best friend spotted bright red blood for the first about 15 weeks and had a healthy happy baby boy! The doc said unless it is accompanied by lots of cramping you shouldn't be concerned. With that said if it continues and you are worried I would call back in a heartbeat!


----------



## JennyJelly

I'm spotting too so not to worry! Just went to the toilet and had blood - overdid it a bit today! The same thing happened last week too and I spotted for a day.

I feel super sick now - comes in waves and I just can't function.


----------



## cricket in VA

Jenny, I'm getting the waves of debilitating nausea too, and gagging! Unpleasant. I was talking to my friend about this...she said hers lasted for 7 months! FXd that's not true for me...I'm going to stop being grateful way before 7 months!


----------



## cricket in VA

chistiana said:


> it gave me every 26 hours, this isnt normal is it?

I wish I could help...my math is terrible! I'd talk to your doctor about it.


----------



## gigglesems

So exciting to see so many new June Bugs!!!! Welcome everyone and happy and healthy nine months! xx

Thats all I have time for - spent the time I had catching up with the posts I'd missed over the last 2 days lol!


----------



## Lilyfire

Gemgem, loads of good luck this morning- let us know how it goes! :hugs:


----------



## TrAyBaby

emma1985 said:


> Lilyfire
> 
> My boobs stopped hurting too but Ive had a scan and im okay! dont worry. symptoms come and go! x

hey Emma wow you got an early scan thats amazing. How far gone were you when they did the scan? How much did you see? Sorry for all the questions its just im getting a scan tomorrow at 6w2d and im really nervous, dont know how much they will be able to see on the scan. Im hoping for a heartbeat. Actually im just hoping for a pregnancy thats in my uterus this time x


----------



## Gemini85

youll see something for sure, i was 6+1 by LMP but 5+4 by conception, and i saw a hb! xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

I was 5+6 by LMP and only saw a gestational sac and a yolk sac, which she said was completely normal for that stage in pregnancy and not to worry! I go back at 7+6 for my next one. 

Laura did they date you from conception then? As the MW told me I was measuring 5+5 but she said that's just an alteration of my LMP date and I would only have conceived around 3+5 ago! It's so confusing how they date these things!


----------



## jelly tots

morning everyone,

wow ive missed loads again, been away at my new house and dont have internet connection there yet until i move over there properly.

well i have officially got proper bloat, in my first pair of maternity trousers. so blimmin comfortable now, just need more tops to hide what looks like im getting just a bit fatter. cant wait until its a proper bump so dont have to keep trying to suck it all in. i look like ive been binging on mcdonalds and dominos over the weekend :/

good luck to everyne having scans today/this week, hope they all go well.

still waiting for my letter from midwife, really hope its sooner rather than later as i need my exemption certificate for the dentist, went yesterday for my checkup which i still had to pay for as couldnt give me it free without it, and i now need two fillings and two resin infills. could also do with a lifetime supply of gaviscon from the doctors very soon too.

anyone up to anything good this week?


----------



## Gemini85

well i had 31 day cycles, so i didnt O until 3 days after someone with a 28 day would, so therefore, i have to take 3 days off the gestation that i should be from LMP. this worked out spot on with what i measured at the scan. so i will always actually be 3 days behind my "weeks pregnant" that make sense? x


----------



## Gemini85

jelly tots said:


> morning everyone,
> 
> wow ive missed loads again, been away at my new house and dont have internet connection there yet until i move over there properly.
> 
> well i have officially got proper bloat, in my first pair of maternity trousers. so blimmin comfortable now, just need more tops to hide what looks like im getting just a bit fatter. cant wait until its a proper bump so dont have to keep trying to suck it all in. i look like ive been binging on mcdonalds and dominos over the weekend :/
> 
> good luck to everyne having scans today/this week, hope they all go well.
> 
> still waiting for my letter from midwife, really hope its sooner rather than later as i need my exemption certificate for the dentist, went yesterday for my checkup which i still had to pay for as couldnt give me it free without it, and i now need two fillings and two resin infills. could also do with a lifetime supply of gaviscon from the doctors very soon too.
> 
> anyone up to anything good this week?


Ive got that bloat too. hoping its just water retention. cant button up my work trousers today, just got the zip up and thats it! moaned to OH this morning about it and his respone? "well youve not been to the gym in a while..." grrrrr! x


----------



## FLU77ERBYE

Hello Lovelies!! 

I seem to have missed sooo much. I'm feeling sicky. But luckely Ive not been sick yet. Ive started to get the sort of rounded part to the top of my bump already! It's crazy! Someone in work actually asked me if I was pregnant and I just had to point blank lie about it. Cause alot of them are proper nosey 2 faced bitches! I know you get that anywhere you work. They were quite bitchy with me when I was pg with my DD. (oh well...sod em!!)

Gemini - Men don't understand do they?? I remember when I was in labour with DD my OH just said 'It's can't be that bad' I threatened to kick him in his goolies he never questioned me again!!

Hope everyone's well. :D xxxxx


----------



## Gemini85

FLU77ERBYE said:


> Hello Lovelies!!
> 
> I seem to have missed sooo much. I'm feeling sicky. But luckely Ive not been sick yet. Ive started to get the sort of rounded part to the top of my bump already! It's crazy! Someone in work actually asked me if I was pregnant and I just had to point blank lie about it. Cause alot of them are proper nosey 2 faced bitches! I know you get that anywhere you work. They were quite bitchy with me when I was pg with my DD. (oh well...sod em!!)
> 
> Gemini - Men don't understand do they?? I remember when I was in labour with DD my OH just said 'It's can't be that bad' I threatened to kick him in his goolies he never questioned me again!!
> 
> Hope everyone's well. :D xxxxx

oh he didnt??!?!?! little $od! lol
ive told work, the CEO has blanked me a fair few times since then! working for a male dominated company sucks, Im rthe ONLY female here out of 23 consultants, There is a female administraor, also preggers! 
I am glad not to be in a female environment tho, the bitchiness sounds awful! x


----------



## jelly tots

lol, mentdo seem to have a lack of understanding at times. my hubster has been researching on the internet but obviously not at the proper sites like we look on but must be the odd google forum search thats brings up stupid answers to everything, he then decided to give me advice that i have to push through the tiredness and not have a catnap when i get in. dont think he realises how dangerous that is in regards to driving, cooking etc, never mind the fact i literally cant keep my eyes open once ive put the keys in the door. then i showed him the app that says cat naps are good as being overtired isnt good for baby either. he them promptly shut up. i plan to send him a load of links to proper recognised sites so he can get the right information.
he just annoys me that he thinks he knows it all when he hasnt even picked up one of my books and had a look through.

ive had a few funny looks at my tummy this morning but im thinking i cant be that obvious yet surely, you arent supposed to get a bump until well later on arent you?


----------



## Bernadette87

WOW this thread moves so quick! 

Jelly Tot - I've started to get a good old bloat too, I have been wearing Scrubs (got a pair from work) as they are soooo comfortable :haha:

Gem - GL for your scan keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh I see Gemini. It's so confusing how they work it all out! When actually it means diddly squat in the end! lol Holly was due by lmp on 2nd September, 4th September due to early scan, moved back to 28th August at 12 week scan and she measured big all the way through and she was actually born on 14th August. I know she was conceived on 17th December, so she was actually born at 37 weeks, not 38 weeks like my date said. She would have just been a big baby! She was born at 7lb 9ooz and had she gone 2-3 more weeks she could have been between 9 and 10oz!!

I've got the bloat too, big time. My stretch marks from last time are looking redder as well. I had mega bloat with Holly and had stretch marks by 11 weeks! I was also in maternity trousers at 11 weeks and I don't think it'll be long before I have to swap again. I sold a lot of my maternity gear from last time, so will have to buy again! Oh damn, lol If I remember rightly, my bloat made way for a bump at about 16-17 weeks but I didn't have a noticeable bump to anyone til 21 weeks. 

Still not got much going on here, my boobs started to hurt a bit more last night and I am getting the waves of nausea too. But that's all. Overall, I keep forgetting I'm pregnant lol!

Sorry about all the crappy responses at work. I've been really lucky, my work have bee awesome, but I guess with them being a government body they have to be really! Laura what job do you do? 

Me and hubby are off to paris this weekend, I can't wait!


----------



## Gemini85

Me and the OH got engaged on a boat on the seine in Paris in march! Loved it! I'm a recruitment consultant now, used to be an extended schools advisor, wish I still was, going to be hit hard on mat leave! X


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aw how romantic :cloud9: And yes I bet you will, without your commission! I used to work in recruitment as well, but in house rather than for an agency. I worked for M&S and Sainsbury's. My degree is in Human Resources and I just sort of fell into recruitment. What I do now is pretty different though lol


----------



## Emzywemzy

Would anyone like to add on fb? If you would then my profile is here https://www.facebook.com/emzywemzy83 Please just let me know what your username is when you add me, so I know you're not a randomer!


----------



## jelly tots

very romantic, i wont tell you how oh proposed to me, bit tmi for a tuesday morning lol.
i will add you when i get home. my link should be - or with a 1 on the end. cant remember off top of my head.
should be a profile pic of my from my fyeo shoot of me stood against a wall in black and white.


----------



## Emzywemzy

That one comes up with someone kissing a dog... is that you?! lol


----------



## jelly tots

nope lol, try putting a 1 on the end or putting a - between rachel and moss :)


----------



## jelly tots

im popping to argos at lunch to get my emmas diary goodie pack so will see if i get enough signal to add you.


----------



## dt1234565

DH proposed to me by waking me up when I was 6 months pregnant with ds1, I sulked and said it better be worth waking me up for.

He took me into the garden where there were flowers and champagne and proposed.

I said yes, but you could of waited till I woke up and I cant drink that anyway! He is definately the more romantic one out of the two of us!

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

If I add a 1 it's someone in a wedding dress and page doesn't exist if I put a 1 in the middle lol


----------



## Gemini85

AWWW how lovely! not sure what my profile link is?!? im just laura power i think, lol x


----------



## jelly tots

hmm, im clearly rubbish. give me ten mins and will see. it could be the same profile pic i have on here if it didnt save when i changed it the other day.
unfortunately you cant just search for me as with being mod i have to keep it locked down from people who arent my friends already.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Laura there are lots of Laura Powers!


----------



## Gemini85

Hmmm, odd, you wouldn't think there would be! Lol I'll find out my profile link, 
Worried we haven't heard from gemgem. Wasn't her appt at 9.40? X


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yes I think it was. Maybe she is just out celebrating x


----------



## TrAyBaby

hey chicas my doc sent me for more blood work yesterday (6w0d) to see where my hcg levels are at before my scan tomorrow. Just got the results - 51,950 eeeeeeeeeek so happy for such a high number. I should defo be able to see something on my scan now and with those numbers it should be in my uterus this time :happydance:

Hope gemgem's scan went well and i hope everyone else is doing good today. Had my first propper bout of nausea last night x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Great news TrAyBaby!


----------



## FirstBean

Great news TryAbaby. Hope Gemgems scan went well.
Hope all your ladies are feeling okay. I am waiting for Ollie to go down for his nap at half 1 and going to nap with him I am exhausted today tiredness is really getting to me.


----------



## jelly tots

finally managed to add you emzy lol.

laura, there are hundreds of people with your name :)

thats fab news TrAyBaby

im sure gem will be fine.

well i went to argos to get my emmas diary goodie pack, not a huge amount in it to be honestm a fruit flakes packet, box of raspberry leaf tea, a newborn huggies sample, palmers samples and a few leaflets. looking forward to my bounty packs, will be a bit more in good stuff in them.


----------



## Emzywemzy

I always thought the Emma's Diary packs weren't very good. The bounty packs are better x


----------



## gemgem77

I'm here girls!!! Sorry so long to update. It was amazing!!! Everything was where it should be and I saw the heartbeat which made me cry lol
Booked my 12 week scan for 29th Nov which is dh's birthday so cannot wait. So happy right now xx
P.s Thanks for all caring xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Fab news gemgem! x


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Emzy! The spotting was just implantation bleeding that hadn't come out so was worrying for nothing lol xx


----------



## jelly tots

thats fab news gemgem :) 

now relax and stop worrying!!!


----------



## Lilyfire

:happydance:Gemgem, I'm so pleased for you! That's wonderful news! Yey!!:happydance:

I'm feeling sooo much better today, my dr called me back yesterday and said the same as you ladies: I have nothing to worry about. I'm sure my boobs hurt a little more today too! I just need to calm down now, I CAN'T WAIT for my scan, 9 days to go! :D


----------



## snowflakes120

Morning ladies! 

Got my 1st appt today at 3:45. Super nervous. Don't know really what to expect. I asked the girl when making the appt if they would be doing blood work and she said it was up to the Dr. Sooo. I guess we'll see. AF was due yesterday and never showed - sooo happy about that one!! Today I don't feel pregnant. BB's sore and that's about it.


----------



## dt1234565

Hi five Gemgem!!!!!

Nice one xxxx


----------



## Bernadette87

Gem - that's fantastic news, When I spoke to the nurse over the weekend she said it was possible it was implantation bleeding (among other things!) Really happy to hear everything is well, Congratulations, I bet your over the moon. It has eased my mind knowing other ladies are going through the same as me 

Snowflake - Don't worry about not feeling Preggo, I still don't believe I am! Good luck at your appointment. I'm sure everything will go well keep us updated

I've got my GP appointment is a little while, it's just a follow up to the spotting and cramping I had over the weekend. I'm rhesus negative, so I'm worried the spotting will create antibodies. But I'm sure the Doc will put my mind at rest


----------



## gemgem77

Ahh thanks so much girls!! I am on :cloud9: right now xx


----------



## jelly tots

just wondering with me not hearing from the midwife yet, once i manage to locate their number as is impossible to find, do you think they would mind me calling? i have an awful lot of meetings and a course to fit in november and would hate for them to clash with my booking in and scan date. i can then rearrange them arround those two dates so i dont have to wait any longer as also getting really impatient.


----------



## Mei190

gemgem77 said:


> Thanks Emzy! The spotting was just implantation bleeding that hadn't come out so was worrying for nothing lol xx

Glad everything is fine! Mine was the same, implantation bleeding!
So amazing you saw HB! I am not far along enough to see anything apart from yolk sac! 

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

I wasn't either mei, I hope I get to see one at my next scan!


----------



## cricket in VA

Great news morning, ladies! Gem...so, so, so glad it was nothing! I thought so, but I was still nervous for you! And Mei - you too!

Emzy...I'll look to add you on FB. I don't know what my site is. PM me for a full name if anyone wants it...trying to hide from search engines :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Was that you just just added me cricket? :) 

If anyone adds me just send me a message on fb to tell me your username x


----------



## jelly tots

Emzywemzy said:


> Was that you just just added me cricket? :)
> 
> If anyone adds me just send me a message on fb to tell me your username x

sorry chick i didnt do that when i added you earlier as was on my iphone when i did it.
hopefully you realised who i was :)


----------



## TrAyBaby

congrats gemgem, so hapy for you. I have my scan tomorrow and cant wait now x


----------



## Emzywemzy

That's alright, I did realise it was you :) just if anyone else adds me I will think they are a randomer lol


----------



## cricket in VA

Ok ladies. Gross question. This has now happened twice this morning and once last night. I start feeling really sick, rush to the loo and throw up a bit of foul tasting bile. The weird part is that all three times I had just eaten something! Why am I throwing up bile when I've just eaten? Is this normal? Happening to anyone else? I think I'm going to have to tell my boss today...can't hide this!


----------



## cricket in VA

Emzywemzy said:


> Was that you just just added me cricket? :)
> 
> If anyone adds me just send me a message on fb to tell me your username x

I did...did you not get the message?


----------



## cricket in VA

Ok. Now I've had my first proper bout of vomiting. It's a good thing I've been eating like a champ the last few weeks given that I can't keep a banana down now!


----------



## kary322

gemgem77 said:


> Thanks Emzy! The spotting was just implantation bleeding that hadn't come out so was worrying for nothing lol xx

:)


----------



## xshell79

cricket in VA said:


> Ok ladies. Gross question. This has now happened twice this morning and once last night. I start feeling really sick, rush to the loo and throw up a bit of foul tasting bile. The weird part is that all three times I had just eaten something! Why am I throwing up bile when I've just eaten? Is this normal? Happening to anyone else? I think I'm going to have to tell my boss today...can't hide this!

thats normal for morning sickness sometimes u will bring up food but not very often even when u have just eaten its normaly bile...i had it till nearly 26wks in my last pregnancy..... for me at mo i keep feeling nauseous but i know stomach acids r playing a big part as they like u to eat little and often to help stop this but its not always possible plus u dont always fancy eating lol


----------



## jelly tots

cricket , hope you are feeling better now. ive been quite lucky that i havent actually been sick yet. i have had waves of nausea now and again and been very close, but still time i suppose.


----------



## Lilyfire

Cricket, that doesn't sound fun at all. I'm having bouts of nausea but not vomitted yet! I hope it eases up for you :)


----------



## intravenus

hello girls:) just taken me a while to find you! Think i was searching in groups. Whoops! I'm due (if this one works) on the 6th June. Quick question though Saturday just gone was my worst point 5x3d i felt really queasy all day and my boobs felt ridiculous. Sunday i was fine with sore boobs in evening yesterday evening i felt sick and today I've felt a little sick but my boobs have not been as bad. Should i prepare myself for history repeating or cant be normal so early? Panic panic panic!


----------



## ESpacey

Welcome!! It seems like everyone symptoms have been coming and going a little. I wouldn't worry without blood (that's what I keep telling myself) :hugs:

I have my first scan tomorrow, and it's not morning sickness I'm feeling but NERVOUS sickness! I know this won't go away until tomorrow and I finally see SOMETHING. Ugh. I know it will just be a black hole tomorrow, but I am so terrified of something happening like last time, I don't know what to do. I do truly have a good feeling about this one, but I can't help but have that MMC in the back of my mind. I'm sorry for being negative on here today, my scan is in 25 hours, yes I'm literally counting down the hours. :blush:


----------



## Gemini85

seems quite a few of us have had the same, and are fine from scans, dont worry too much, i know thats easier said than done! my boobs hurt alot, if i change sides in the night, the sudden alteration of weight shift wakes me up! really annoying! but for 3 days mine stopped for no reason! then started again! i think its as your body gets used to the HCG, then it jumps higher and your body has to readjust again! x


----------



## intravenus

espacey: that fear is horrible. I've had dreams where the us person looms over me threateni gly with the internal probe and says "im not seeing what i need to here" horrible... I figure one day soon there will be no silence and a wriggly little bean on the screen :) go with your gut instinct:) i think i knew both times before it wasn't right. I'll keep my Ffingers toes and crossed for you. Gemini: i think you may have something there. It has all seemed to be a bit cyclical. One day bad two days good two days bad two days good etc :) Thanks guys :)


----------



## Touch the Sky

my sore boobs have come and gone too. they weren't sore just before my first ultrasound and i was FREAKING OUT!! i had soo much anxiety on sunday night and leading up to the u/s yesterday. but there was the baby, perfect as could be. don't worry :hugs:


----------



## FLU77ERBYE

Ive been lucky so far with this pregnancy. Ive had nausious but no sickness (yet!) and no sore boobies. But ive got cramping :( I keep feeling that AF is going to arrive :( Its a horrible feeling. 

I booked in with my GP today. I have no idea when Ill get my letter from the hospital to go and book in for my 1st scan. I didnt book in until 18 weeks last time and they didnt scan me until 21 weeks...Even though I booked in with my GP at 5 weeks last time! Craziness!! xx


----------



## cricket in VA

Feeling a bit better - back to just some waves of nausea. Keeping down the half an apple and some crackers I've been slowly eating for the last four hours so far. Of course, as I'm typing it's threatening to not stay down. I caved and told my boss this morning - as suspected she's amazing about it and told me to just let her know if I need to stay home, come in late, leave early, whatever. One big advantage to the social service sector...legit family friendly!


----------



## pink23

Ive got docs to, just to confirm bfp and goin to ask a few questions. I think I have a water infection which doesnt help grr. I feel sick but havent been sick, how is everyones sense of smell?? I seem to smell everything , even things not to close. My chest is a tiny bit sore but mainly heavy xx


----------



## dt1234565

intravenus said:


> hello girls:) just taken me a while to find you! Think i was searching in groups. Whoops! I'm due (if this one works) on the 6th June. Quick question though Saturday just gone was my worst point 5x3d i felt really queasy all day and my boobs felt ridiculous. Sunday i was fine with sore boobs in evening yesterday evening i felt sick and today I've felt a little sick but my boobs have not been as bad. Should i prepare myself for history repeating or cant be normal so early? Panic panic panic!

Your symptoms all sound spot on and no reason why this one won't work out x 

I know exactly how you feel even though I had a scan yesterday till I get past that 12 week scan nothing will reassure me. 

All we can do is enjoy it and ignore any negatives and hope that time never comes again :hugs: xxx


----------



## Mrs.Craig

today is my birthday!!! :) i turn 21 today and cant even drink. DARN. but its all worth it. how is everyone today?


----------



## dt1234565

Mrs.Craig said:


> today is my birthday!!! :) i turn 21 today and cant even drink. DARN. but its all worth it. how is everyone today?

Yay! Happy 21st Birthday!!!!

xxxx


----------



## gemgem77

Happy 21st Mrs Craig!! xx :cake:


----------



## FirstBean

Happy 21st Birthday.


----------



## cricket in VA

Happy 21st Mrs. Craig!!! You can still live it up with some mocktails:) 

What's up with the site changing? Making it way more obvious on my work computer that I'm not doing work! 

I just had to share...I just ate a whole bowl of oatmeal and so far, so good! Here's hoping it stays down!


----------



## jelly tots

happy 21st birthday mrs craig!!!

yeah the site is taking much longer to load the pages and its all spaced out weirdly. im on my laptop so no idea what its going to look like on my work computer, hopefully no-one will notice still that im not doing work when i come one here too


----------



## jelly tots

ooo and thats great you have managed to eat and keep it down :)


----------



## Emeraldeyes87

Count me in ladies! My little bean is due June 3rd!!! :)


----------



## Emeraldeyes87

cricket in VA said:


> Happy 21st Mrs. Craig!!! You can still live it up with some mocktails:)
> 
> What's up with the site changing? Making it way more obvious on my work computer that I'm not doing work!
> 
> I just had to share...I just ate a whole bowl of oatmeal and so far, so good! Here's hoping it stays down!

I feel your pain! As soon as I hit 5 weeks 6 days.... I felt so nauseated. I am finally feeling better and able to keep food down but still have those annoying waves of nausea. Here's to hoping we don't have it long! :flower:


----------



## wantanerd

no nausea yet that isn't related to the sinus infection that I got yesterday. thankfully I will be at the Dr on Friday and if it hasn't gone away, I'll ask for some antibiotics. So far cough drops and benedryl have been helping even though I take under the recommended dose of the benedryl. 

In other news, my dad's cancer is non aggressive so that is a relief off my back. It doesn't look like he will have to have chemo at all. 

Now I can focus on getting rid of this sinus infection by napping on my couch while watching Planet Earth.


----------



## pink23

Ive just done a digi and got 3+ weeks woohoo was only expecting 2-3:happydance:
Happy birthday mrs craig.:flower:


----------



## Gemini85

Not sure I like these changes!!! And why momtastic baby and bump?! Did they sell it?! X


----------



## Gemini85

wantanerd said:


> no nausea yet that isn't related to the sinus infection that I got yesterday. thankfully I will be at the Dr on Friday and if it hasn't gone away, I'll ask for some antibiotics. So far cough drops and benedryl have been helping even though I take under the recommended dose of the benedryl.
> 
> In other news, my dad's cancer is non aggressive so that is a relief off my back. It doesn't look like he will have to have chemo at all.
> 
> Now I can focus on getting rid of this sinus infection by napping on my couch while watching Planet Earth.

Great news on your dad xxx


----------



## pink23

i dont like the changes :-( x


----------



## Mei190

Well my spotting is still here and let's put it this way after having none yesterday I am gutted :( I hope everything is okay :( Yes I know I had a scan yesterday, and they said as I had a bleed I will spot but I was hoping it had subsided to be honest. Reassurance I guess is what I need.

And I hope they change the forum back to the way it was before.


----------



## Mrs.Craig

thanks ladies! :) 

i think i actually had my first bout of intense nausea today. blech! 
and i think i like the changes? seems easier?


----------



## JennyJelly

Bleeeuuuuggghhh... Feel sick. That is all.


----------



## ESpacey

Where is everyone getting the clear blue digi with conception calculator?


----------



## Rigi.kun

wantanerd said:


> no nausea yet that isn't related to the sinus infection that I got yesterday. thankfully I will be at the Dr on Friday and if it hasn't gone away, I'll ask for some antibiotics. So far cough drops and benedryl have been helping even though I take under the recommended dose of the benedryl.
> 
> In other news, my dad's cancer is non aggressive so that is a relief off my back. It doesn't look like he will have to have chemo at all.
> 
> Now I can focus on getting rid of this sinus infection by napping on my couch while watching Planet Earth.

That is good news about your dad. And hope the sinus clears up soon :hugs:
PS. I love the dancing gir


----------



## Lilyfire

ESpacey said:


> Where is everyone getting the clear blue digi with conception calculator?

I think it might be a UK thing- I've never seen them over here. But like I learned yesterday, we are past POAS testing, to quote "scans and bloodwork from now on!"

Wantanerd: so glad about your dad! :)

Mei: I'm sure they know what they are talking about and if there was any reason to be worried, they would tell you. Im sure everything will be great for you. :)

I actually quite like the new layout! I'm at the tail end of this cold- debating whether to go back to work tomorrow or take one more day to make sure I'm ok? I spend a lot of the day up and about so I feel an extra day to make sure I'm totally better would be great, but I feel guilty if I'm not in work. Cricket, I work in the social services too but I'm not sure how they will take it. I'm already worried about how I'll cope with being on my feet most of the day, and I'm not sure if they'll make any allowances. Hmmmm, gonna wait a couple more weeks before I say anything I think.


----------



## cricket in VA

I debated, but given my recent vomitting attacks I felt like she needed to know. Plus, she's a super chill boss who let's me have as flexible a schedule as I want as long as I get my work done. I just told her and asked her to keep it confidential, which I know she will. I'm super lucky that way! And she's excited for me :)

Mei, trust the doctors for now...less stress is good!

Wantanerd, SO glad to hear about your dad. Sorry he has cancer, but glad he doesn't have to through treatments. They are miserable.


----------



## Kelly9

Hi everyone, I've been awol the last couple days... was admitted to the hospital for ovarian hyperstimulation due to my IVF treatment but I am now on the mend! Still rough around the edges and very sore but it was worse. 

Congrats to everyone whose joined the group! I still can't believe I don't share a due date with anyone :(


----------



## ESpacey

Lily, you're right! I get my first scan tomorrow, I just know I won't see anything GOOD so I'm going to be paranoid! ugh!!!!


----------



## cricket in VA

So, I realized that my appointment is late enough tomorrow that the clinic will be closed, so because I'm a little but crazy I called and asked the nurse to write me the order early so I could go and get the blood work done before the appt. I'm apparently just seeing a low level staffer tomorrow, so I'm wagering definitely no scan. Probably for the best, really. Although I wish I could see my grain of rice! I think they do an 8 week scan, so as long as bloods come back in the healthy range I guess I'll survive two more weeks...no choice really! Shouldn't complain though, since no scan means that everything is progressing normally.


----------



## cricket in VA

Laura...meant to tell you that in the upper right corner of the reply or edit box there are two double arrows. You can use those to scroll on the iPad!


----------



## pink23

im so tired but cant sleep. My eyes feel so heavy xx


----------



## Rigi.kun

cricket in VA said:


> So, I realized that my appointment is late enough tomorrow that the clinic will be closed, so because I'm a little but crazy I called and asked the nurse to write me the order early so I could go and get the blood work done before the appt. I'm apparently just seeing a low level staffer tomorrow, so I'm wagering definitely no scan. Probably for the best, really. Although I wish I could see my grain of rice! I think they do an 8 week scan, so as long as bloods come back in the healthy range I guess I'll survive two more weeks...no choice really! Shouldn't complain though, since no scan means that everything is progressing normally.

You should have told them you didn't know when your last AF was, then they would have done a dating scan. Do you find giving blood is easy? Generally it's takes them two or three tries to get the blood out of me. The pathology nurse rolled her eyes when she saw why I was there hahaha. 

I'm sure all will go well Cricket in VA :)


----------



## intravenus

*yawn* good morning!! 6 weeks today, huzzah!!! Woken up to the dreaded nausea. Good luck for today espacey :) x


----------



## gemgem77

Morning everyone!! I think I had my first proper bout of m/s last night. I just wanted to go to bed as felt so yucky but wasn't sick. 
Welcome to the new ladies. Wantanerd I am so glad your dad is going to be okay xxx


----------



## jelly tots

morning,

glad your dad is going to be okay wantanerd.

urghs im soo tired this morning, even went to bed early without reading my book for a bit last night. think another early night once ive been to get my nails done. having to put the air con on extra cold in the car the last few days to keep me awake, not good.

had no cramps or anything the last few days either, had odd feeling of nausea here and there but nothing major. im guessing in a week or two m/s is gonna hit me hard to get me back


----------



## Gemini85

Did you get a pic yesterday gem? X


----------



## laylasmummy

Hi ladies, can i join you please. im due 10th June but will have c section end May! feeling mild mild cramps, gassy, backache and nauseous!! x


----------



## shx

Hello, 

Hope you ladies dont mind me joining in! Im due on the 8th of June with baby no.1. This pregnancy was unexpected but we are over the moon! 

Happy and healthy 9 months to you all xx


----------



## Gemini85

Welcome new ladies! Let me know you est due date and I will add you to the first page x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Morning! 

I'm shattered and feel sick as a dog. Was sick last night too, but its still no where near as bad as last time, I keep expecting it to get worse! I was sick all day every day last time and ended up on meds for it. 

I'm looking after my friends 1 year old today, as well as holly of course, so they will keep me on my toes! Then I've got to go to work! All I really want to do is go to bed and sleep for a week!!


----------



## pink23

hi newbies. 
Im having a chilling day in today. done some washing so thats in the tumble dryer. Hows everyones sense of smell? mine is crazy. Im dreading work as I work in a & e so dreading the different smells. No ms yet but im sure I will get it when I have my hypos x


----------



## Rigi.kun

Hey everyone! I'm not sure how far along I am but I think I'm about late 4 or early 5 weeks. I'm feeling queezy in the tummy, tired all the time, need to drink water all the time and thus need to visit the ladies all of the time. Oh and don't forget that if I don't eat something every hour I'm ready to eat a horse... is this ringing any bells? Please some one let me know I'm normal


----------



## FirstBean

Welcome all the newbies and Congratulations.
Rigi.kun can totally relate to you and your symptoms especially the hunger.
Emzy good luck looking after 2 today. I know what you mean about wanting to sleep I am sat waiting for the Virgin man to do our tele and am tired could do with half hour lol.
Pink23 my sense of smell is okay at the minute somedays I get some wierd smells but today I am fine.
No symptoms today apart from the tiredness.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ooh I've decided on my pram! I was umming and ahhing over the icandy pear. I thought the seats would be too small for Holly, as she will be nearly 2 when baby is born. But my friend on the other thread just pointed out that you can get the icandy Apple and convert it to a pear and then just use the bigger Apple seat for the toddler and the smaller seat for the baby. Then by the time the baby needs the bigger seat, the older one won't want the pushchair anymore, so I can convert back to an Apple! Woop! So I can use the carrycot with the apple seat when baby is newborn, then the small seat/maxi cosi car seat and the apple seat when it gets bigger, then convert back to an Apple.

https://www.icandyuk.com/products_detail.php?id=pear_stroller

https://www.icandyuk.com/products_detail.php?id=apple_pear_upgrade


----------



## Gemini85

Yay for iCandy! Ive got to find the carry cot somewhere! :$ x


----------



## pink23

I think its quite clever what they do with the puschairs. Ive just bought a ergo carrier so im hoping to either carry caleb and use my pushchair which you can clip car seat into or push lo then carry newborn. I cant wait. 
I have the kiddicare ima and love it because its forward and rear facing xx


----------



## babyd0310

Hi ladies :hi: I just got my bfp on Monday, and think I will be due on June 18th! :happydance: This will be my second child :cloud9:


----------



## Sara93x

.


----------



## Hoping4Bump89

Hi ladies got my :bfp: today!!!:happydance::cloud9::happydance:

Due 21st june. How's everyone feeling?

x


----------



## Gemini85

i swear, the second i update the member list, 5 more appear! haah! 
Welcome newbies and congrats! today i feel....FAT
I am fitting in pnly one pair of work trousers, and they were the ones that always used to be too big! put on 4/5lbs already, isnt this too soon? x


----------



## jelly tots

i put on 2.5lbs last week at slimming world, but i think its to do with the bloating more than anything else so i wouldnt worry too much.
in my maternity trousers again today as still cant comfortably fit in my normal ones and sooo comfy :) just have to make sure i wear longer tops/shirts to cover the little bloat bump i have going on.


----------



## dt1234565

Emzywemzy said:


> Ooh I've decided on my pram! I was umming and ahhing over the icandy pear. I thought the seats would be too small for Holly, as she will be nearly 2 when baby is born. But my friend on the other thread just pointed out that you can get the icandy Apple and convert it to a pear and then just use the bigger Apple seat for the toddler and the smaller seat for the baby. Then by the time the baby needs the bigger seat, the older one won't want the pushchair anymore, so I can convert back to an Apple! Woop! So I can use the carrycot with the apple seat when baby is newborn, then the small seat/maxi cosi car seat and the apple seat when it gets bigger, then convert back to an Apple.
> 
> https://www.icandyuk.com/products_detail.php?id=pear_stroller
> 
> https://www.icandyuk.com/products_detail.php?id=apple_pear_upgrade

I am confused!!! Why not just get an Apple?

Please help me I'd like to look into the icandy thang!

xxx


----------



## Gemini85

ive managed to get the peach jogger. i Love it, should be released over here about december i think. The seats do come up fairly narrow.... will i be able to use a different size of seat if mine gets too big for it? x


----------



## jelly tots

im not an icandy fan, they look alright but im amazed at how much they can cost.


----------



## dt1234565

Just heard back from a couple of ebayers who are selling their icandy doubles as their children are now to big for them at age 2 with winter coats on, and they have become to heavy to push.

So thats the icandy off my list!

xxx


----------



## Gemini85

they go at fairly good prices on ebay. found mine on gumtree. paid 400 but will have to buy the car seat and carrycot if i decide to use one. so could get costly i suppose! x


----------



## dt1234565

Cost is ok I would probably buy from ebay anyway, and as a previous bugaboo owner they are both similar in cost anyway, although i think the bugaboo is much better quality.

xxx


----------



## gemgem77

Laura I did get a pic, it's amazing to me although not a lot going on lol You got one didn't you? x


----------



## gemgem77

P.s Hi to the newbies!! :hi:


----------



## jelly tots

for my first pushchair im reluctant to buy second hand from ebay, especially the car seat as you have no idea if been in an accident ot not.
maybe further down the line for bigger ones when they get older.
plus the one im getting has all the extras with it you'd want like rain cover, foot muff etc
all personal preference though :)


----------



## Mei190

I'm personally not a fan of the icandy. It's a little bulky for me 

I have a LunaMix in Denim for Nathaniel, which I have to admit I love. It is so lightweight, which is a big plus for me. Shame I am going to have to change to a double actually! Like it too much. 

And, I still have no symptoms! Spotting only seems to happen in the afternoon/evening and usually only once a day. Is so blooming weird! Ah well, am still hanging in here.

EDIT: Agree with car seat. I would only buy in store as I know it is guaranteed safe. Sure the ones from Ebay probably are, but I wouldn't want to take the risk


----------



## FirstBean

I cant decide on pushchairs I do need a double and need to start looking as it takes me ages to decide.
I like the one you have picked but would buy second hand as they are so expensive.
Been naughty today and I found a spare digi I didnt know I had so did it just to see 3+ as I was 2-3 last week lol going to the doctors on friday to confirm pregancy.


----------



## gigglesems

Hey ladies - and welcome to newbies.

My DS had just turned 2 when DD was born and I spent a fortune getting a double pram only to find I carried her in a harness and pushed him in his pushchair most of the time. By the time I had to stop carrying her, he no longer wanted to be in his pushchair and she was big enough to use it!!!! Doh! So for anyone out there who maybe a little tight on cash (and what with how expensive prams are), one pram and a harness/carrier worked really well with me. When this one is born, DD will be 3 and half so will probs do similar again! x


----------



## TrAyBaby

good luck today Espacey with your scan. So excited for you. I have my scan tomorrow and im literally counting down the hours.

Gemgem are you gonna post a pic of your scan for us to see?

Its weird how the m/s is starting to creep in for all of us around the 6 week mark. Mine just seems to be appearing in the evenings. Its only nausea at the mo havent actually been sick yet. But OMG when i wake up in the mornings i am STARVING 

have a good day everyone x


----------



## Gemini85

gemgem77 said:


> Laura I did get a pic, it's amazing to me although not a lot going on lol You got one didn't you? x

yeah i got one, i keep staring at it! lol 
Lets see yours then! put it up! xx


----------



## dt1234565

Yes put it up!


----------



## dt1234565

Has anyone looked at the baby jogger city select, meant to walk all over the icandy!!!


----------



## gemgem77

Okay I will but I am at work now and it is at home so will do it as soon as home tonight. Laura you need to put yours up too!! xx


----------



## gemgem77

Dt how did you save the pic of your scan with your tickers? x


----------



## dt1234565

Ahh i dont like the front seat on the select I can imagine a puddle soaking the one at the front!

I dont bloody know!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dt1234565

I have my june bugs pic preg test pic and scan pic all as one picture on photobucket so i can just copy one link on my siggy xx


----------



## Gemini85

this is mine, cant get it the right way up tho annoyingly! lol x
 



Attached Files:







BANDB.JPG
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mei190

Everyone got scan pictures apart from me :cry:
For some reason that makes me feel really nervous :nope:

Scan pictures are lovely though girls xx


----------



## gemgem77

Ahh Laura it's lovely and yours Dt. Mei why didn't you get one? xx


----------



## gemgem77

Good luck to all the scans happening over the next couple of days, can't wait to see the pics xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

oh wow gemini amazing pic wow. How far gone were you when you had your scan?


----------



## gigglesems

Mei - I didnt get one either. I wouldnt worry about it. I think because there isnt really that much you can see some places dont actually give them until the 12 wk scan. Sometimes you have to ask them for a picture too xx


----------



## gk1701

HI everyone- can I be a late Junebugs joiner? Just found out that I am pregnant.


----------



## dt1234565

Mei190 said:


> Everyone got scan pictures apart from me :cry:
> For some reason that makes me feel really nervous :nope:
> 
> Scan pictures are lovely though girls xx


I had to ask for it xxx


----------



## babyd0310

Did you all automatically get scans or did you have to ask for early ones? I had one at 6 weeks with my daughter because I was having pains and I am really dreading having to wait until 12 weeks this time!!xx


----------



## Hoping4Bump89

gk1701 said:


> HI everyone- can I be a late Junebugs joiner? Just found out that I am pregnant.

 
CONGRATS!!!:happydance:


----------



## dt1234565

babyd0310 said:


> Did you all automatically get scans or did you have to ask for early ones? I had one at 6 weeks with my daughter because I was having pains and I am really dreading having to wait until 12 weeks this time!!xx


Got an early one as I have had 3 miscarriages.

xx


----------



## emma1985

Oh wow its all changed on here! all very posh and new! I will have to do some reading to keep updated!


----------



## dt1234565

I like the common and old!!!

xxx


----------



## pink23

im going to carry caleb i think until he learns to stay by me better when walking.
I havent had a scan either. I have got to get one soon but that will be at roughly 8 weeks due to my diabetes xx
What has everyone had for lunch? Ive just had rosted marow with veg and stir fry topped with cheese, yummy. Im trying to eat healthy as i dont want to pile the pounds on lol xx


----------



## Gemini85

TrAyBaby said:


> oh wow gemini amazing pic wow. How far gone were you when you had your scan?

I was 6+1, but technically 5+4 as I had 31 day cycles which meant I o'd 3 days later than someone with 28 day cycles, I measured at 5+4 too, and saw the lil HB flicking away! Was an amazing thing x


----------



## pink23

oh wow that must of been fab gemini x


----------



## jelly tots

had an apple for lunch so far, really cant face my soup at the moment, although the toffee poppets in the vending machine are calling out to me but so far doing well to resist.

lovely scan pics girls, very jealous!

ooo laura are you looking forward tot he next change in fruit?


----------



## Sarz86

Hi All, Congrats on all your pregnancies!
Can I join please? I am due 15th June. Am a little worried as I am almost 5 weeks and have no symptoms :-( I did have sore boobs but they are fine now. I had a mc last September so I am really worried. I have booked a private scan for 28th Oct, I will be 7 weeks. So fx!xx


----------



## Gemini85

jelly tots said:


> had an apple for lunch so far, really cant face my soup at the moment, although the toffee poppets in the vending machine are calling out to me but so far doing well to resist.
> 
> lovely scan pics girls, very jealous!
> 
> ooo laura are you looking forward tot he next change in fruit?

Oooh yay! Which fruit are we next?! 

Welcome newbies, try not to worry too much, there's been a lot of talk on here about disappearing symptoms, mine were up and down too,

Speaking of which, not sure I can face lunch! :sick:


----------



## jelly tots

its a blueberry next 0.51 inches long :)

defo cant face soup, need to stop thinking about it too. may see if i can have my crisps or cereal bar instead, anything is better than nothing im thinking.


----------



## jelly tots

Sarz86 said:


> Hi All, Congrats on all your pregnancies!
> Can I join please? I am due 15th June. Am a little worried as I am almost 5 weeks and have no symptoms :-( I did have sore boobs but they are fine now. I had a mc last September so I am really worried. I have booked a private scan for 28th Oct, I will be 7 weeks. So fx!xx

congrats and welcome.

i wouldnt worry about symptoms coming and going, from all of us on here they have done that so all good :)
ooo very exciting for your scan, bet you cant wait.


----------



## FirstBean

Yep as the other ladies have said dont worry about symptoms all of ours come and go, I have no symptoms today.


----------



## Emzywemzy

dt1234565 said:


> Emzywemzy said:
> 
> 
> Ooh I've decided on my pram! I was umming and ahhing over the icandy pear. I thought the seats would be too small for Holly, as she will be nearly 2 when baby is born. But my friend on the other thread just pointed out that you can get the icandy Apple and convert it to a pear and then just use the bigger Apple seat for the toddler and the smaller seat for the baby. Then by the time the baby needs the bigger seat, the older one won't want the pushchair anymore, so I can convert back to an Apple! Woop! So I can use the carrycot with the apple seat when baby is newborn, then the small seat/maxi cosi car seat and the apple seat when it gets bigger, then convert back to an Apple.
> 
> https://www.icandyuk.com/products_detail.php?id=pear_stroller
> 
> https://www.icandyuk.com/products_detail.php?id=apple_pear_upgrade
> 
> I am confused!!! Why not just get an Apple?
> 
> Please help me I'd like to look into the icandy thang!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Because the Apple is a single and I need a double! If you buy a Pear outright, it comes with 2 small seats, which would be too small for Holly. If you buy the Apple first, then buy the Pip converter which turns the Apple into a Pear, you can use the Apple seat for the toddler and a smaller Pear seat (that comes with the Pip Converter) for the small baby. Et voila! Make sense?


----------



## Emzywemzy

jelly tots said:


> im not an icandy fan, they look alright but im amazed at how much they can cost.

I know, they do cost a lot. But I love my Cherry, I'll be sad to see it go! That's why I'll be getting one second hand. I really don't like any of the other doubles, except baby jogger city select but they cost just as much if not more!


----------



## Emzywemzy

dt1234565 said:


> Just heard back from a couple of ebayers who are selling their icandy doubles as their children are now to big for them at age 2 with winter coats on, and they have become to heavy to push.
> 
> So thats the icandy off my list!
> 
> xxx

I have two friends with a Pear, both have a baby and a toddler and they love it? Both have the Apple and converted to Pear though, so use the bigger Apple seat for their toddler, as I think the small seats on the pear are an issue for the toddlers x


----------



## Emzywemzy

dt1234565 said:


> Has anyone looked at the baby jogger city select, meant to walk all over the icandy!!!

Yes! I want this pram, I love how they can face each other, but it's so expensive and can't find many second hand either! That's why I'm thinking of the Pear instead x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Sorry taking over the thread here!

Had a bit of brown blood when I wiped earleir, freaked out a bit but rang the EPU and they said not to worry and to just wait for my scan next week. They said it's prob implantation bleeding as there wasn't very much, there wasn't even any in my knickers it was just when I wiped and have just had yellowy discharge since then... so I shouldn't worry should I?? It's so hard not to!


----------



## Gemini85

If you get more insist on a sooner scan, but if thats all I wouldn't worry. I had a glob of EWCM earlier, anyone know what this is? Is it the plug thing forming?! X


----------



## jelly tots

yeah the plug is forming the last week or so, so no need to worry about that, ive had the same


----------



## Emzywemzy

I've had it too, no need to worry. It's gross when you lose it before labour (if you do that is) but very exciting lol!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hi ladies. I had my 1st appt yesterday. Went fab - confirmed pregnant. Did a pee test and talked with Dr. I go back Nov.1 when I will be 7 weeks for a scan and tons of bloodwork. Yippee!


----------



## jelly tots

Emzywemzy said:


> Because the Apple is a single and I need a double! If you buy a Pear outright, it comes with 2 small seats, which would be too small for Holly. If you buy the Apple first, then buy the Pip converter which turns the Apple into a Pear, you can use the Apple seat for the toddler and a smaller Pear seat (that comes with the Pip Converter) for the small baby. Et voila! Make sense?

sounds like a car modification kit lol


----------



## Emzywemzy

lol does a bit doesn't it!


----------



## gemgem77

Emzy I know I'm a fine one to talk but it honeslty sounds like what I had and will be impantation bleeding that hasn't come out yet. The nurse I saw yesterday was lovely and said the uterus is a very big place and theres lots of nooks and crannys so don't be worried if anymore works it's way out lol xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

Gemini85 said:


> If you get more insist on a sooner scan, but if thats all I wouldn't worry. I had a glob of EWCM earlier, anyone know what this is? Is it the plug thing forming?! X

Phew thank goodness you asked this question too as yesterday i had some EWCM and was like whaaaaa???? But it makes sense if its just the plug forming....doh x


----------



## pink23

yey for scan soon snow, got my doctors tonight xx


----------



## ESpacey

pink23 said:


> yey for scan soon snow, got my doctors tonight xx

I'm getting a scan today too! In like 2 hours, I woke up and was so anxious I couldn't get back to sleep. I'll try to get a picture today so more people can see what a 5 week ultrasound looks like. It was hard to find a lot of them online!


----------



## cliqmo

How do all you lovely ladies get scanned so early? Ive got SIX WEEKS to wait until mine :shock:


----------



## jelly tots

cliqmo said:


> How do all you lovely ladies get scanned so early? Ive got SIX WEEKS to wait until mine :shock:

certain situations like a previous miscarriage or pains and bleeding will have early scans. 

i have to wait another 5 weeks, being very impatient as worried there isnt anything in there at all.


----------



## ESpacey

cliqmo said:


> How do all you lovely ladies get scanned so early? Ive got SIX WEEKS to wait until mine :shock:

I see an RE, and they do them until they see a strong heartbeat a couple of times before they will release you back to your OBGYN. I have a history of miscarriage and had a very hard time conceiving in general. My RE does them at 5 weeks to rule out ectopic, then 6 and 7 for heartbeats. Not sure if I will get more than that, I hope I do!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thanks Gemgem, I've had no more since then and it really wasn't a lot so I am not going to worry about it. If there was a lot more then I'd be worried, but it was literally a small bit when I wiped once. I'm not gonna stress over it :)


----------



## LittleBird

Hey all! I was wondering if I could join this thread. I am actually starting to believe I'm pregnant, after taking a bunch of ICs and finally a FRER and EPT digi. :)

I have an appt. for a blood test tomorrow, but the line is getting progressively darker so I'm hopeful. The past year has been bad -- this cycle is almost a year to the day from the cycle I started when I had my first MC. The second one came in the spring. I decided it was time to see a FS because I didn't want to keep trying without knowing what might be wrong. After that, I went 6 cycles without becoming pregnant and was starting to feel very frustrated. But I think things are starting to turn around. I'm taking progesterone daily to keep my hormones in balance enough to prevent another early miscarriage (hopefully). According to FF, my due date will be 6/22, but I will most likely be having a third c-section at an earlier point in the month.

Good luck to everyone, and I can't wait until we can hug our little June bugs in person!


----------



## usamom

Hi LittleBird!! Welcome to this thread. Contrats on your BFP! I'm excited to see you over here..


----------



## ESpacey

OH MY GOD! YAY! Got my scan, no baby yet still too early... but got to see the yolk sac! I'm sooo excited everything is going the way it's supposed to so far!


----------



## usamom

Yeaa ESpacey!! congrats! I have my scan on Friday!


----------



## ESpacey

usamom said:


> Yeaa ESpacey!! congrats! I have my scan on Friday!

Yay! How far along will you be??


----------



## Lilyfire

ESpacey said:


> View attachment 279108
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD! YAY! Got my scan, no baby yet still too early... but got to see the yolk sac! I'm sooo excited everything is going the way it's supposed to so far!

That's fantastic Espacey! :happydance: I can't wait for mine, 8 days to go!!!


----------



## ESpacey

Lilyfire said:


> ESpacey said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 279108
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD! YAY! Got my scan, no baby yet still too early... but got to see the yolk sac! I'm sooo excited everything is going the way it's supposed to so far!
> 
> That's fantastic Espacey! :happydance: I can't wait for mine, 8 days to go!!!Click to expand...


:happydance: Yay! I'll have another a week from today, hopefully we will see the baby and a hb!! :happydance:

It's amazing how quickly everything grows in there! FX for us all!


----------



## pink23

Well ive just come back from drs and they have no pregnancy tests lol.
Im feeling positive though as i had the digi yesterday. Ringing hospital tomorrow as they will practically take over my care then. 
Yey for scans xx


----------



## Lilyfire

Hi everyone! I hope you're all ok? I've just about caught up and all I can think about now is icandy! So many exciting scan pics, it must be so amazing to actually see the little bean! I can't wait til mine! Welcome to all the newbies :) Well, I'm finally just about over this cold but woke up this morning feeling like I'd done 100 crunches. I assume that's from the stretching? I'm also still getting the odd RLP. I never knew all this stretching started so early. My boobs are back to being very sore and I'm still having bouts of nausea, tho no sickness yet. I hope everyone is doing well today :)


----------



## pink23

ive been getting a stretching feeling on my left side but has eased now,xx


----------



## Gemini85

I've got bad backache! Sat on m25 for an hour didn't help however. So knackered. And hungry, and sick! Don't know what to do first, nap, raid fridge or throw up!!! X


----------



## dt1234565

Congrats On the scan Espacey!!!! X


----------



## dt1234565

Back to buggys! When I am much further on I will go to John Lewis and try the double iCandy if it doesn't suit then it will ba a Plain Maclaren double!

How is the peach compared to the pear? Are the seats as big? I know on the peach lo can face you with toddler facing out. I prefer this as I think ds will get bored looking at my face all day!!!

xxx


----------



## gemgem77

Congrats Littlebird! 
Great scan Espacey I'm so happy for you. 
Just charging the camera up and will get my scan pic on here xx


----------



## Lilyfire

Gemini85 said:


> I've got bad backache! Sat on m25 for an hour didn't help however. So knackered. And hungry, and sick! Don't know what to do first, nap, raid fridge or throw up!!! X

 Hahaha, I'd go with sick, fridge, nap!!!


----------



## ESpacey

gemgem77 said:


> Congrats Littlebird!
> Great scan Espacey I'm so happy for you.
> Just charging the camera up and will get my scan pic on here xx

I can't wait to see yours! I want to see what I should see next week!! :happydance:


----------



## gemgem77

Can anyone remind me of how to upload a pic please x
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## gemgem77

LOL ignore me it worked!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## ESpacey

WHAT A FANTASTIC SCAN!!!! You saw the HB in this one right? Wow, that's great!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

hey usamom and littlebird! nice to see you guys here :) congrats on your BFPs!


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Espacey :hugs: Yes the white blob to the right of the yolk sac is the little bean and that flashes on the screen and is the heart beating lol x


----------



## Lilyfire

gemgem77 said:


> Thanks Espacey :hugs: Yes the white blob to the right of the yolk sac is the little bean and that flashes on the screen and is the heart beating lol x

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEY! :happydance: That's awesome! :D


----------



## ESpacey

Ahhh I just want next week to come!! haha 

I want to see a little flashing bean too! 

I'm so happy to have this thread. It's so nice to have all of these women in the same boat as you! :hugs:


----------



## Lilyfire

ESpacey said:


> Ahhh I just want next week to come!! haha
> 
> I want to see a little flashing bean too!
> 
> I'm so happy to have this thread. It's so nice to have all of these women in the same boat as you! :hugs:

I feel exactly the same!!!


----------



## gemgem77

Ah you'll see it all next week hun, just make sure you ask for a pic! x


----------



## ESpacey

I asked for one today and my RE just said "are you crazy, of course! You'll get one with every scan" haha :) 

He knows me well!


----------



## gemgem77

Ah the nurses I saw were so lovely too, it makes such a difference doesn't it! xx


----------



## ESpacey

BIG TIME. I had a pretty awful ultrasound tech with my MMC. Almost made me want to go to school to be one so no one would have to experience that!


----------



## broodybelle

Wow. I know it has been stated a few times but this thread moves unbelievably fast!
So much news, so many scans and still so much waiting to be had for those of us not having scans until 12 weeks or later.

Have had some nausea but no sickness thankfully. Really off food in general though- only food I fancy is bland food- which is so unlike me. Don't even look forward to eating anymore!


----------



## dt1234565

Nice pic gemgem!!!!

xxx


----------



## lakeecho

I am so jealous of all your scans. I am due June 9th and we only get one scan at 20 weeks...such a long wait to see the little one!!


----------



## pink23

wow that is a long wait till 20 weeksi coulndt cope xx


----------



## ESpacey

20 Weeks!!! I would go crazy!!!


----------



## babyd0310

Evening everyone..been feeling nauseous today and getting pulling pains in my lower right side, is that normal? I took another test earlier and the line was alot darker than the other day, so that has cheered me up! It's not really sunk in yet, but have the midwife tomorrow so will feel more real!x


----------



## Nada A

Hi Girls , i just found out that i'm pregnant last friday after 1.2 yrs ttc ! i'm trying not to get too excited about it until i'm in the safe zone starting the 4th month..i'm due on 15th of june.
have u ever tried the needle and pencil trick for knowing the gender ? 
it worked with the whole family though i dont believe in old myths.. who tried it before and did it work ?


----------



## pink23

babyd- ive been getting tugging pains to, think its normaljust scary it when it happens.
nada-congrats you must be over the moon, ive done the chinese gender one, that says girl for me and was right for lo x


----------



## Nada A

thank u ! .. i did it too and it said a girl and the needle thing also said a girl.. let's wait n see :baby:


----------



## Nada A

loool how come my tickers say im 119 days to go ! so stupid :D


----------



## pink23

are you going to find out nada? x


----------



## TrAyBaby

wow Espacey & Gemgem your scan pics are so beautiful. Gemgem that must've been a wonderful moment when you so your little bubba's heart beating. Espacey it'll be your turn at your next scan.

I have my first scan tomorrow morning and im almost at the point now where i just want to go to bed just so it can be morning already. Sooooo nervous after an ectopic & m/c already this year i'm praying that all is well tomorrow


----------



## snowflakes120

Chinese thingy ma bobber says BOY for me. Hubby thinks boy. I am thinking and hoping girl. I will just be happy with a healthy baby!!


----------



## babyd0310

Thank you pink23..I had pains with DD aswell and turned out to be fine, just gets abit worrying!! Congrats Nada! The chinese gender thingy says girl for me..I don't really mind what we have as long as he/she is healthy and I already have my little girl!xx


----------



## cricket in VA

Hey ladies - great to see all the newbies and good news from us oldies:) I had my appointment today - I was right about no scan. It was really just an intake. But she did humor me and book me for an 8 week scan, so TWO MORE WEEKS and I'll have a look! The bloods come back tomorrow, so that'll be the first phew...hopefully! Pretty yucky today, but no actual sickness yet AND I had a piece of pizza.

Question - she said UTI signs are feeling like you have to pee a lot and then nothing comes out and lower back pain - I have those, but I thought they were just pregnancy symptoms too? Maybe not? I think I might call her back and let her know I think I might have a uti....better to get treated!


----------



## babyd0310

cricket in VA said:


> Hey ladies - great to see all the newbies and good news from us oldies:) I had my appointment today - I was right about no scan. It was really just an intake. But she did humor me and book me for an 8 week scan, so TWO MORE WEEKS and I'll have a look! The bloods come back tomorrow, so that'll be the first phew...hopefully! Pretty yucky today, but no actual sickness yet AND I had a piece of pizza.
> 
> Question - she said UTI signs are feeling like you have to pee a lot and then nothing comes out and lower back pain - I have those, but I thought they were just pregnancy symptoms too? Maybe not? I think I might call her back and let her know I think I might have a uti....better to get treated!

Ohh how excting the 2 weeks will fly by!!
Yeh I would call her just in case..peeing more is a pregnancy symptom, but if nothing is coming out then that could be a sign and the lower back pain could be your kidneys..I suffer with them all the time, not nice!!x


----------



## Gemini85

Get it checked! X


----------



## JennyJelly

Can't keep up with the thread but I am starting to feel a little guilty about still not going to the doctors after seeing you all had scans - lovely pics by the way! I've had 3 bouts of spotting now but I'm not worried (yet)... I'm holding off with the docs till my 12 week scan I think?

No idea about prams very unfamiliar territory - all I know is I HATE 3 wheelers!


----------



## LittleBird

ESpacey and gemgem -- Yay for scans!

babyd -- I think those pulling pains are probably normal.

NadaA -- Congratulations! You must be very excited! I haven't ever done the needle or pencil trick, but I'm going to go read about it.

TrAyBaby -- Good luck at your scan tomorrow! I have an appointment tomorrow morning, but I'm pretty sure it will just be blood work. I have no idea when the FS will start doing scans, but I doubt they can see anything at this point, anyway.

JennyJelly -- I don't think it's terrible that you haven't go to the doctor yet, some people don't even realize they're pregnant this early (ok, normal people might, but with both of my boys, I had no idea until I was 7-8 weeks). The most important thing at this point is probably taking your prenatals since so much critical development happens early. Make sure you're getting folic acid!

After the talk about it, I just checked the Chinese gender predictor for myself and it says girl! I'm definitely hoping for one, since it's going to be my last child. But it was wrong for one of my boys, so I'm not putting a lot of value on it. :) And yes, this thread moves really fast!


----------



## EJPerkins

well i was wrong i am miscarring, got my blood test back today, just waiting for it to happen now :cry:

i thought everything was fine when my number doubled like that..

im soo happy for you gemgem!! and everyone else that got to see your lil beans.. :hugs:
i guess we are on to the next step which i dont know what it is until i see my doc tom.. my mom is coming with me, so i will have her supposrt since my husband cant get off work..

gl ladies!!


----------



## LittleBird

EJPerkins, I'm so sorry to hear this! :hugs:

I'm glad your mom can come with you and I hope you get some helpful information from the doctor. I'm so, so sorry!


----------



## ESpacey

EJPerkins said:


> well i was wrong i am miscarring, got my blood test back today, just waiting for it to happen now :cry:
> 
> i thought everything was fine when my number doubled like that..
> 
> im soo happy for you gemgem!! and everyone else that got to see your lil beans.. :hugs:
> i guess we are on to the next step which i dont know what it is until i see my doc tom.. my mom is coming with me, so i will have her supposrt since my husband cant get off work..
> 
> gl ladies!!



I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

I'm glad to see you will have some support tomorrow. We are still here for you too.


----------



## Bernadette87

Happy belated birthday Mrs.Craig - BFP must have been the greatest 21st prezzie 

Gemini85 & DT & ESpacey & gemgem77 - Fantasic scan pics, fantastic to know everything is going ok :happydance:

Nada A - I know whats wrong with your ticker it says -119 days, its saying you were due 2011, just reset the ticker and make sure you set it for 2012:thumbup:

Congratulations to all the new BFPs! 

Hope everyone is feeling well. I saw my doctor yesterday, told her about my bleeding and pain. She told me to relax and see how the week goes, if it gets worse to call her. She also said to call her on Friday as she is going to see if she can get an early scan booked for next week. :happydance:

Still lacking in symptoms, mostly tired & hungry, also got mild tenderness in BBs. I've got my FX that I miss the dreaded MS:haha:

Hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## Bernadette87

EJPerkins said:


> well i was wrong i am miscarring, got my blood test back today, just waiting for it to happen now :cry:
> 
> i thought everything was fine when my number doubled like that..
> 
> im soo happy for you gemgem!! and everyone else that got to see your lil beans.. :hugs:
> i guess we are on to the next step which i dont know what it is until i see my doc tom.. my mom is coming with me, so i will have her supposrt since my husband cant get off work..
> 
> gl ladies!!

Ahhhh I'm so sorry to hear :hugs:


----------



## pink23

so sorry ejprerkins x


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'm so sorry to hear that ej hun Xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

:hugs: for you EJPerkins, im glad you have your mum to help you through this time x


----------



## Rigi.kun

I'm sorry to hear EJPerkins that is sad news :hugs: I'm sending my good wishes your way


----------



## Rigi.kun

cricket in VA said:


> Hey ladies - great to see all the newbies and good news from us oldies:) I had my appointment today - I was right about no scan. It was really just an intake. But she did humor me and book me for an 8 week scan, so TWO MORE WEEKS and I'll have a look! The bloods come back tomorrow, so that'll be the first phew...hopefully! Pretty yucky today, but no actual sickness yet AND I had a piece of pizza.
> 
> Question - she said UTI signs are feeling like you have to pee a lot and then nothing comes out and lower back pain - I have those, but I thought they were just pregnancy symptoms too? Maybe not? I think I might call her back and let her know I think I might have a uti....better to get treated!

Use to get mild UTI's all the time. Definitly is different to what I feel now with being pregnant. Pregnant is needing to pee all the time and pee coming out. UTI is needing to pee and nothing or very little comes out and by the time you wash your hands you need like you need to go again.


----------



## cricket in VA

Ugh. Just threw up again, but able to eat right after. Very odd. The doc today said to make sure all snacks (eaten at least every 4 hours) should include both protien and sugar, ie: cheese and apple, peanut butter toast with juice, etc. Trying that now and seems to be helping. Apparently keeps your blood levels stable. Ice cream is on the list too, which I'm pretty happy about!!

EJ, so sorry love. Not much we can say, but know we're sending hugs!


----------



## wantanerd

Sorry to hear ejprerkins =(


----------



## babyd0310

Sorry to hear that ejperkins :hugs: I have woken up this morning feeling more tired than when I went to bed! Hardly sleeping at all :growlmad:


----------



## jelly tots

so sorry to hear that ejperkins, massive hugs to you both.

yet more gorgeous scans :) fab to see them all, even though ive not had mine yet it's nice to see as can imagine what my jellybean looks like now rather than the pictures in the books etc.

well had my first proper bout of m/s this morning, brushing my teeth triggered it off, not sure how im going to get round that one as its something i need to do twice a day. couldnt finish it this morning so did the best i could and had a good couple of swills of corsodyl to make up for it.
had a couple of biscuits and sips of water now im at work but not helping much at the moment.
i know i said i'd be very glad when this showed up as reasurance, but can i change my mind??


----------



## FirstBean

So sorry to hear this Ejperkins.


----------



## cliqmo

I'm so sorry EJ :hugs: 

My MS seems to be flirting with me, coming in waves of nausea that only last a moment and leave me wondering if I imagined it :wacko: I am 6+1 today so I guess there is time for it to arrive full force :sick:


----------



## dt1234565

EJperkins I a so sorry xxxxxxxxx


----------



## dt1234565

OK so I have had this very detailed response on an icandy as a double, its made my mind up that I will not waste my money getting one!


Dear dt1234565,

My girls are on the small side so when they were last in the pram, at 18 months, they were both ok. Anna, the larger of the two was always in the back seat at 18 months because it was the bigger seat, but she fitted at the time (although I did notice that the bar from the sun canopy was only an inch or so from her head....) 
I honestly think that for someone in your situation an icandy is not a good idea. What it is ideal for is for twins in the early months, but I think you would regret buying this if you had a two year old. Your son probably will tolerate the pram less and less from now on, as he may want to walk more or scooter, so you won't actually need a proper double for long. Then when your son is happy on a buggy board you can switch back to your single. And the icandy is HEAVY. As I said in my ad, I have now swapped to my old Phil & Teds and that is feather light in comparison. There do seem to be a lot of people on the internet saying that the icandy wasn't big enough for their older sibling, so there must be something to it. 
Check out the Phil & Teds in John Lewis and then see what their ebay second prices are, I think that is a better way to go. 

Good luck with your pram and your new arrival. Exciting times!


----------



## pink23

Thats why i dont went to get double as my lo hates the pushchair now so 9 months on he will want to walk everywhere lol.
Im booked in with diabetic midwife monday for bloods, and hopefuly my drs midwife will ring today as i need to sort my booking stuff out for next week before i see diabetic team next week so from now on I will be busy constantly with appointments. fx i find out monday when i get scan xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thanks for posting that. That's why I wanted to get an Apple and upgrade to pear as 1. You can use the bigger Apple seat for toddler and 2. You can convert back to single when bigger baby doesn't need pram. Im gonna have to try for myself and see if I like it I think. My prob is I have to get a tandem as i don't drive so won't get on the bus with a side by side. But I don't like how the one behind is virtually underneath with the Phil and teds. I can't find any I'm happy with lol


----------



## gigglesems

Sorry EJ - sending you :hugs: xxx

Ive got the Phil and Ted one where one is underneath - I love it. The only downside is when both kids are in there is no storage space underneath! It is great as a jogger etc though x

Edit: It's also great for taking on the bus and getting through shop aisles as it doesnt take up too much space!


----------



## Gemini85

So so sorry EJ. :( 

I've just been given another scan date for next Friday morning! Boobs hurt less today however! X


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hmm that's a great thing about it giggles but Id prefer both to be able to see. But can't get a side by side. I'm soo picky lol!! At least I've got plenty of time. I need to go try them out myself I think, when I did that last time I completely changed my mind and that's how I ended up with my icandy!


----------



## jelly tots

Gemini85 said:


> So so sorry EJ. :(
> 
> I've just been given another scan date for next Friday morning! Boobs hurt less today however! X

is that for them to check everything again?
is everything okay? all of your tickers have gone.

my boobs havent hurt all week, well apart from when i walked into the door last night. just got sickness and nausea big style now instead. would rather have cramps and boob pain to be honest.


----------



## gigglesems

Ive got my follow up scan next Friday too Gemini! My boobs barely hurt anymore - every now and then I get aches but not constant or regular. :shrug: I am just keeping FX'd all is well and counting down to scan!!!

Edit: Oh yeah Gemini, is everything okay...your tickers have gone?!? xxxx


----------



## gemgem77

I'm so sorry EJ :hugs:

You okay Laura?? xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Is anyone on here on their phone? The mobile site has gone all weird, can't see avatars or siggys or anything!

Good luck with the scans. My follow up one is next thurs, a week today. Seems like forever away! I'm scared, esp after the spotting yesterday :(


----------



## Gemini85

I'm in here on my phone. Got some mobile compatible thing going on?! I can't see anyones sigs?!? X


----------



## gemgem77

Emzy your tickers have gone as well?? What is going on lol xx


----------



## jelly tots

oh good, was worried for a moment there. hmm i'll check my iphone when i go up to the other camp this afternoon as allowed mobiles up there.
there is a box to tick on pc to show your sig so must automatically untick it when you are on your mobile.


----------



## Gemini85

Now I'm on desktop version...tickers back?


----------



## Gemini85

Yup. If you go to the bottom of the mobile version you can choose desktop. I dont like that mobile one! X


----------



## jelly tots

yep tickers all back :)


----------



## Gemini85

JELLYTOTS-we are BLUEBERRIES!!! hooray! X


----------



## jelly tots

Gemini85 said:


> JELLYTOTS-we are BLUEBERRIES!!! hooray! X

yep we are, yippee!!!!! :happydance::yipee:


----------



## LittleBird

Weird, sounds like a bug in the mobile version that is causing sigs not to show up.

Today is blood test day! I woke up two hours early because I'm worrying myself about the results. I was so sure the whole time from Sat-Wed that things would be great and I would just sail through this test, but today I woke up and felt differently. :( I hope I'm just psyching myself out.


----------



## jelly tots

LittleBird said:


> Weird, sounds like a bug in the mobile version that is causing sigs not to show up.
> 
> Today is blood test day! I woke up two hours early because I'm worrying myself about the results. I was so sure the whole time from Sat-Wed that things would be great and I would just said through this test, but today I woke up and felt differently. :( I hope I'm just psyching myself out.

im sure everything will be fine, try not to worry. it will just be last minute nerves like everyone gets


----------



## FirstBean

Hope everyone is okay today.
I am feeling quite crampy in one side today yesterday it was right today is left other than that no other symptoms.


----------



## jelly tots

thats not too bad then firstbean

im being totally naughty and having a beef and tomato pot noodle, its soooo good! 
not the healthiest of lunches but not too bad on the syns


----------



## Nada A

girrrls, 
im just wondering when my Dr told me don't lift heavy weights.. how heavy is a heavy weight? because i make engagement cakes and they r usually 2 tiers and above..


----------



## Emzywemzy

Got the desktop version back, don't like that mobile version!!

I'm crampy today as well fb. 

Yay for blueberries! If I had a fruit ticker I'd be one tomorrow too! But I have no room!! Lol


----------



## Emzywemzy

Well I lift my daughter and she's 25lb plus! I think anything you have to strain to lift is too heavy x


----------



## Rigi.kun

Emzywemzy said:


> Well I lift my daughter and she's 25lb plus! I think anything you have to strain to lift is too heavy x

Straining to lift is bad, if you can do it easily then go for it. If not, do a two person lift and if that is still a bit to much you may need to get a bit of extra help in the kitchen


----------



## Gemini85

cant be that bad, they say you can keep doing sit ups through first tri dont they? 

I just full on gagged at my desk trying to eat lunch...like one if the ones that sounds like a burp it comes from so deep down! sorry, TMI! lol, was awful, had to run off and spit my food out! 
Just as well they know at work, or that wouldve looked ODD. lol x


----------



## jelly tots

Gemini85 said:


> cant be that bad, they say you can keep doing sit ups through first tri dont they?
> 
> I just full on gagged at my desk trying to eat lunch...like one if the ones that sounds like a burp it comes from so deep down! sorry, TMI! lol, was awful, had to run off and spit my food out!
> Just as well they know at work, or that wouldve looked ODD. lol x

i had that all yesterday, its not fun is it.


i am pleased that at least i have managed to keep my pot noodle down now. that granola bar earlier must have helped.


----------



## Emzywemzy

It's smells making me sick. Hollys nappies are the main culprit... Blurgh!!


----------



## FLU77ERBYE

Onion for me Emzy!! They just seems to be so strong!!! :( x


----------



## jelly tots

someone just came into my office smelling really bad of smoke so he must have just been out for a cigarette, had to run out of the office as very nearly threw up over them.


----------



## dt1234565

Emzywemzy said:


> Thanks for posting that. That's why I wanted to get an Apple and upgrade to pear as 1. You can use the bigger Apple seat for toddler and 2. You can convert back to single when bigger baby doesn't need pram. Im gonna have to try for myself and see if I like it I think. My prob is I have to get a tandem as i don't drive so won't get on the bus with a side by side. But I don't like how the one behind is virtually underneath with the Phil and teds. I can't find any I'm happy with lol

That is exactly what she was selling and she had twins who are to big for it at 18 months old!!!!

xxx


----------



## dt1234565

I did have a Phil and Teds with Taya and Flynn and was very happy with it x


----------



## babyd0310

Just got back from my midwife appointment, and abit dissapointed!! Not much happened and she just told me to wait until my 12 week scan appointment comes through!! Although she said I will probably see a consultant before then x


----------



## dt1234565

How come people are getting second scans? I'd love another I keep wondering if I am still pregnant. With my MMC I had no cramping, no spotting, nothing so I just wonder all the time how will I know if somethings wrong?

xx


----------



## Gemini85

I'm only getting mine as I got my last one by ringing the EPAU in a state, then midwife called and when I said I had mc last month she said shed book an early scan to put my mind at rest. I didn't tell her I had had one already! Sneaky but I really wanna see blob again! some people are getting second scans if a HB wasn't seen at first one. X


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yeah my 2nd one was because there was no baby as too early, so they booked me in for fortnight later.

Wow defo worth checking the pear first then! 2 of my friends on the other thread have one, one of which has a 1 year old and a 2.5 year old and she still uses hers no problem. Defo worth trying them out in person. I really love the look of the city select but again need to see that in person. I'll look at the Phil and teds too, but I was a bit put off. I saw one on the bus and the baby in the back looked really fed up as he was kind of stuck under the other seat! Which bit does the newborn go in? Can you get a carrycot?


----------



## cricket in VA

Ladies, be careful what you wish for. I wanted m/s so I'd know the bean is there and growing...now I've been sick (as in losing stomach contents) since Sunday from about 6 or 7 pm until about 10 am. Right now thinking it's going to go past 10 today. I just want to curl up and not move...which I can't even do because I have to run to the bathroom every so often. All I know is this bean better be healthy! It's only been four days. I honestly don't know how I'm going to make it six more weeks! Or longer. I'm trying all the tricks...nothing working yet :(


----------



## Gemini85

I just lost lunch to the loo as well. Ugh. Now I just feel tired as hell! I want my bed!!! X


----------



## cricket in VA

Laura, you reminded me I have lots to be thankful for! Just emailed my boss and told her I'm working from home so I can be near a bathroom...super lucky I can do that!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aw i feel for you! I had it so bad first time around, its awful. It's all worth it though, I promise! And its a good thing, lots of lovely pregnancy hormones being released :hugs:

I've not had it bad this time yet. I've been sick every day for the last few days, but only once or twice and I can still eat normally. It's almost always a response to a smell! I keep kinda worrying about the lack of ms this time, but i guess its just because I had it so bad before, I should be counting my lucky stars!


----------



## snowflakes120

Did y'alls OH's go to your 1st scan? Or are your OH's planning on coming to your 1st scan? 

I know that I am getting a scan and bloodwork on 11/1. Not sure if I should have hubby tag along for it...


----------



## broodybelle

Just wanted to post a message so that I can see my ticker changed to sweetpea- how sad am I? Nausea manageable at the moment-hope it doesn't turn into full blown ms. 

Sorry to hear your news EJ.
xx


----------



## babyd0310

I didn't have ms first time round with Gracie, and really hoping I don't get it this time!! I have been feeling nauseous though...when did all yours ms kick in??xx


----------



## cricket in VA

Babyd, I was minimally nauseated here and there until 5w5d, then it hit full force.


----------



## gemgem77

Cricket I really feel for you, hope it gets better. I am really struggling today with the worst tiredness I have ever felt and waves of nausea washing over me, although no actual being sick yet. I'm supposed to be going round to may mates tonight who is 17 weeks preggers but think I will have to bail out I just can't keep my eyes open!! 
Do you think employers are sympathetic with lack of work when your in the 1st trimester?!


----------



## emma1985

I just went to loo for a poop (tmi) and noticed a small amount of red blood, the tiniest amount. Nothing now I wipe. Worried but hoping it came from straining (sorry tmi) as I haven't been able to go to loo for a few days. Morning sickness kicked in during night. Woke at 4am feeling really sick! Yuck! Soooo scared all the time. Roll on the next 5 weeks!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Emma my bleeding was also after a bm so I think that's what caused it. Try not to worry x


----------



## thisismysnoka

Hey all my dr did a scan at 5 weeks i thought it was to early but they did one and they saw a sac and said its normal that we didnt see or hear the baby but now im worried. They sent me for blood work and i have another appointment on the 24th which feels like a lifetime away. Anyone have a scan at 5 weeks and didnt hear the heart beat? and still had a healthy baby?


----------



## ESpacey

thisismysnoka said:


> Hey all my dr did a scan at 5 weeks i thought it was to early but they did one and they saw a sac and said its normal that we didnt see or hear the baby but now im worried. They sent me for blood work and i have another appointment on the 24th which feels like a lifetime away. Anyone have a scan at 5 weeks and didnt hear the heart beat? and still had a healthy baby?

I had a scan yesterday, only saw the sac and yolk sac. Now I'm obsessively looking online making sure the sac size is normal etc etc. 

5 weeks is too early to see the FP or HB, so I'm going to try to take my own advice here and not worry. It's easier said than done for sure. :hugs:


----------



## cricket in VA

Snoka, i think that's pretty normal! 5 weeks is early, and you might even be a day or two back. As long as your blood work is fine there's no need to worry!


----------



## cricket in VA

Gem, totally depends on the boss and the workplace! Don't think my situation is normal.

Emma, that amount should be fine. Probably straining. Just let your doc know if it keeps happening.

Afm, just tried a cup of soup. So far all is good. Sorry if these are boring updates on the state of my stomach...just no one else to share them with yet!


----------



## gemgem77

Cricket that is what we are here for lol 
My work are pretty good to be honest and I am able to work from home but if I actually went home I think I would sleep so probably not a good idea lol x


----------



## Olivermsmummy

Hey everyone, is there room for a medium sized 1 :lol: I'm due 4th June with #2 ms is awful and tiredness is horrendous :rofl: but it's what I wanted!!!!


----------



## pink23

Im still smelling everything, i asked my friend if she could smell something and she couldnt.
Ive got a busy week with appointments next week, monday-diabetic midwife bloods ect, wednesday -drs midwife and friday is diabetic clinic.
Hoping i dont suffer from ms as my place i work isnt the best xx


----------



## abic77

Gemini85 said:


> JELLYTOTS-we are BLUEBERRIES!!! hooray! X

Yippeeeee I am gonna be one tomorrow!!!!

Happy blueberry days girls!


----------



## abic77

I seem to be having the opposite tummy trouble to everyone else!

I am so tired i go to bed at 8.30/9ish and sleep like a baby, get up at midnight to wee then fall asleep and wake at 4.30 with a knot in my stomach and DESPERATE to have a poo. When i get to the loo my insides literally fall out (TMI but VERY satisfying ;-)) and then can't get back to sleep. Lie in bed starving like I could eat a horse and then just binge all day!

I have got my marathon this weekend (which everyone keeps wishing me luck for but little do they know i won't be able to run it all and I will feel rubbish for letting them all down coz they sponsored me)....besides for the last 3 weeks my training has been none existant!

So....while all you girls are puking, I am just getting REALLY fat! Seriously though I know I should be very grateful for not feeling sick and I do sympathise with you girls but please also feel for me who is fat, spotty and minging!


----------



## Emzywemzy

thisismysnoka said:


> Hey all my dr did a scan at 5 weeks i thought it was to early but they did one and they saw a sac and said its normal that we didnt see or hear the baby but now im worried. They sent me for blood work and i have another appointment on the 24th which feels like a lifetime away. Anyone have a scan at 5 weeks and didnt hear the heart beat? and still had a healthy baby?

Last pregnancy I had a scan at 5 wks 4days and there was only a sac measuring 5+2.2 weeks later, there was a sac, yolk sac and baby with hb, so don't worry! This time, I had scan at 5+6 and saw only sac and yolk sac and I have another in 2 weeks. Others on here saw a baby and hb at 5+4- everyone's babies are different and grow at different rates, just like they will when they are born, so don't worry :)


----------



## Lilyfire

snowflakes120 said:


> Did y'alls OH's go to your 1st scan? Or are your OH's planning on coming to your 1st scan?
> 
> I know that I am getting a scan and bloodwork on 11/1. Not sure if I should have hubby tag along for it...

Yup, he's coming! I've got my first scan in a week and my hubby is counting down the days as much as me!
Today I feel soooo sick. I gagged when I was brushing my teeth but thankfully haven't actually been sick yet. I'm really starting to worry about my job. I'm out in the field and on my feet from 9am-2:30pm and I just don't know how much more I can do. I'm beyond tired, dizzy and feel like I might vomit any second. I've not told my work yet, I wonder if they can give me a job in the office?? I do like my job but this is hell right now! I don't know when to tell them, particularly as I'm not coming back. Can they ask you that??? Urgh, what to do!

EJ, I'm so very very sorry for your loss. I'm thinking of you.


----------



## LittleBird

cricket, Gemini and Lilyfire -- Sorry you've been so sick!

emma -- I started feeling a little constipated and I have been taking Benefiber. I don't want to get too backed up. There were a couple of times in past pregnancies I've been so constipated I thought I might need some help!

thisismysnoka -- I think they want to see a heartbeat by 6 or 7 weeks, but if it's earlier then it's just bonus. Please don't worry, I'm sure next time there will be a nice, strong heartbeat!

Hi, olivermsmummy! Congratulations on your BFP!

I am sorry if I missed anyone else. It's hard to keep track when this thread flies by!

AFM, I just heard back from the doctor. Progesterone is over 60 so I can stop taking the Prometrium (yay!) and my beta levels are at 574! Yay! I made it through the first blood test without getting any bad news. I have another one scheduled for Tuesday to make sure they're increasing properly. Then it will be 2-3 weeks for my first ultrasound. I've got my fingers crossed that the numbers keep climbing over the next few days!


----------



## thisismysnoka

thank you all. . i was just worried because with my dd at my first sono i saw and heard a heartbeat. . . i think i was 6.5 weeks so i guess 5 weeks is to early


----------



## FirstBean

Congratulations on your BFP Oliversmummy.
I have been very constipated (tmi) also so decided to make a curry for tea and then half hour later I had a bm felt so much better (tmi i know) but thinks thats why i have been having my cramps as now feel fine no cramps just waves of nausea every now and then.


----------



## TrAyBaby

hey everyone i've had an amazing day today. Went for my early scan. Everything is where it should be (in my uterus!!!! :happydance:) and i even saw the heartbeat, i totally started crying. Im sooooo happy. Cant believe how strong it was beating, my bubba is only 3.7mm long but it's heart is so strong, go little one. Quite literally the happiest day of my life. Hospital are really happy with all the measurements so are releasing me back to the care of my doctor, have first midwife appointment in 2 weeks then another scan between 11 & 13 weeks :happydance: my little bubba looks just like a little bean
 



Attached Files:







13.10.11.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babyd0310

TrAyBaby said:


> hey everyone i've had an amazing day today. Went for my early scan. Everything is where it should be (in my uterus!!!! :happydance:) and i even saw the heartbeat, i totally started crying. Im sooooo happy. Cant believe how strong it was beating, my bubba is only 3.7mm long but it's heart is so strong, go little one. Quite literally the happiest day of my life. Hospital are really happy with all the measurements so are releasing me back to the care of my doctor, have first midwife appointment in 2 weeks then another scan between 11 & 13 weeks :happydance: my little bubba looks just like a little bean

Ahhh thats great news :thumbup:


----------



## pink23

Im feeling really bloated today its horrible xx


----------



## emma1985

pink23 said:


> Im feeling really bloated today its horrible xx

Me too :(


----------



## snowflakes120

pink23 said:


> Im feeling really bloated today its horrible xx

I was so bloated and yucky feeling last night after dinner. I felt huge!!


----------



## Gemini85

Damn you dominos and your any pizza any size £6.99 deal!!!! :pizza: I deffo feel bloated now!!!!! X


----------



## LittleBird

Gemini85 said:


> Damn you dominos and your any pizza any size £6.99 deal!!!! :pizza: I deffo feel bloated now!!!!! X

This cracked me up! :)


----------



## pink23

i had that text for dominoes today lol x


----------



## cliqmo

Congratulations tryaybaby! Amazing news xx


----------



## intravenus

so many scan pictures! Its really hard to keep up with this thread! Congratulation to all the flickery beans! Reading this on my mobile so its really slow but to the lady with the fast bowels, Thats me too! I wake up and *bam* off i go :) and yes its very satisfying which is defo tmi but true;) anyone else got reallý acheY legs? I'm on my feet for 9 hrs a day but usually I'm fine. Also apart from sat and a bit Monday eve my nausea is really on holidaY (which i cant help but worry at!)


----------



## Touch the Sky

i craved pepperoni pizza last week.. yum!

either i've gotten used to my bloating or it's gotten better, cuz i don't feel as huge these days. who knows :munch:


----------



## cricket in VA

Got the bloodwork back...hcg is at 40,000! No wonder I feel sick!


----------



## pink23

wow thats high xx


----------



## usamom

Good afternoon ladies! I have been all worried this week because I have "no" symptoms.. Then today, I suddenly am so tired that I can barely keep my eyes open. I'm interpreting this to be a good sign. My first scan is in the morning and I can hardly wait! I'll be sure to share my pics just as you have.

My ticker is off by a couple of days-- anyone know how to fix that?


----------



## Mei190

Gemini85 said:


> Damn you dominos and your any pizza any size £6.99 deal!!!! :pizza: I deffo feel bloated now!!!!! X

OMG! I thought it was only me today that ordered Dominos! I only had sides though :haha:

OH had pizza..


----------



## LittleBird

Usamom -- good luck at tomorrow's scan!

Cricket -- awesome numbers!

You Dominos ladies are brave! The mere idea of pizza gives me heartburn!


----------



## ESpacey

I just got into a car accident. I'm so freaked. I know I'm only 5 weeks pregnant, and I called my RE's office, the nurse said that the baby is so small and not to worry. Ugh. I was already worried about my appointment next week, now I'm REALLY freaked. I hate myself so much right now for not paying attention. I rear ended him. I will never forgive myself if something happens to this pregnancy because of my stupidity. :cry:


----------



## LittleBird

I'm sorry, ESpacey! :hugs:

That must have been a very scary experience! It takes a lot to cause a pregnancy to end. Our bodies are amazing. They are made to keep the baby safe. My BFF got into an accident when she was pregnant and went to the ER to get checked to be sure the baby was OK. So if you are feeling like something is wrong, take yourself to the hospital! I really hope everything is OK!


----------



## cricket in VA

ESpacey! Are you ok?? I'm sure your baby is fine.


----------



## ESpacey

Thank you so much. I'm trying to read as many good stories as I can on this. I'm fine, I'm just incredibly shaken.


----------



## Gemini85

It's not uncommon you know, it's the hormones that cause your spatial awareness to be off. I've had a few moments where ive nearly done the same! (I drive ALOT) they are hugely cushioned. The only way an accident can cause harm to the bean is if enough pressure is applied for membranes to be broken, theres no way you could've done that. Relax, the shock and panic is likely to do more harm xxx


----------



## ESpacey

Thanks Gemini.. I think you're right. I'm going to just be extra careful and pray for the best next week. 

Sorry to be a downer! I was so upset you ladies were the first people I could think of to go to!


----------



## Gemini85

And the Dominos didn't stay down, sadly it had been there long enough to only bring back acidic bile! Yuk! OH was engrossed in a film, so I went and stood near the telly making a few whimpering noises after, "be a little more dramatic why dont you" he said! Haha!


----------



## Gemini85

ESpacey said:


> Thanks Gemini.. I think you're right. I'm going to just be extra careful and pray for the best next week.
> 
> Sorry to be a downer! I was so upset you ladies were the first people I could think of to go to!

You poor thing! Bumps are terrifying enough as it is, at any speed! Try to relax, don't drive yourself insane though, if you keep worrying, go get checked out to put your mind at rest x


----------



## ESpacey

Gemini85 said:


> And the Dominos didn't stay down, sadly it had been there long enough to only bring back acidic bile! Yuk! OH was engrossed in a film, so I went and stood near the telly making a few whimpering noises after, "be a little more dramatic why dont you" he said! Haha!

You poor thing! If you're going to be dramatic, being pregnant is the time to do it!


----------



## gigglesems

Hope you are feeling ok Espacey. They are REALLY well padded in there. when I was 24 weeks with DS I had a massive fall where I fell directly onto my bump with a lot of force and also broke my arm. I was terrified that I had hurt him but sure enough he was fine and dandy! At this stage they still have a heap of room in there - the only time they recommend being worried is when baby is much bigger and is at the stage of running out of room as there is more likely that impact will actually register to them. 

Make sure to take care of yourself and get pampered by everyone as long as you can. xxx

So sorry to hear that you ladies are all so sick - I have nausea throughout the day and I am wearing travel sickness bands all day to try and ease it. I have awful awful indigestion at night and have to have a big swig of Gaviscon before I can sleep!!

Weighed myself this morning and lost about 7lb's! This happened in my other pregnancies as I lose my appetite with the nausea but I sure make up for it with the weight gain in the 2nd and 3rd trimesters lol!!!!


----------



## miss_nat84

Hello lovelies :D I had an ultrasound on Wednesday and my new EDD is June 1st, so I thought I would join the June bugs thread :D how are we all? Xx


----------



## cricket in VA

Welcome, miss nat! Feeling like arse, but happy after getting some good numbers back on my hcg levels! Can't wait to stop losing my food though...


----------



## cricket in VA

Anyone else so sick they can't sleep?


----------



## ESpacey

I want to be! My boobs don't even feel as sore today!!


----------



## cricket in VA

Don't wish that! Mine are sore again after a week of no soreness, and that scares me! I'm really unable to function right now!


----------



## ESpacey

I know I'm going to wish the opposite when/if I get MS, but right now it would be just SO reassuring!! I'm sorry you're not feeling well, maybe see if they doctor can give you something..


----------



## cricket in VA

Ha - I totally know the feeling, ESpacey. I was wishing for this with all my might last week. Now, after 6 days of it I'm done!! It's miserable. Since I'm keeping some stuff down and not getting too dehydrated or weak they said to just keep eating regularly and meals with protein and sugar and that's about all they can do. I am thankful that my numbers are so high, and I have moments where I remember that the m/s is a good sign, but mostly I just want to curl up and not throw up anymore.


----------



## Gemini85

What's worse ladies is that I just checked in on the April thread that I was a member of before my MC, they are 12-14weeks ish and a great load of them are still suffering with MS! what's worse is that mine seems to get better if I eat, it's the empty stomach that causes it, so I have put on 4lbs?! Not happy!!!! X


----------



## laylasmummy

im feeling awful today, like if i move i might be sick! having a 1 yo running round the place makes it difficult as its kinda hard to not move! still got terrible backache too! x


----------



## babyd0310

Sorry to hear about your car accident ESpacey..like the other ladies said, the baby is very protected, but if you are worried then it's best to get checked out to put your mind at rest!
I feel so sorry for you ladies suffering with sickness, at the moment i've got quite a bad cough and every time I cough I feel as if I am going to throw up! I'm so tired aswell, and being woken up at 5.30am by LO every morning is not helping!!xx


----------



## jelly tots

morning,

so sorry to hear of your accident espacey, im sure everything is absolutely fine though, ive been in a few and its surprising how well your insides cope with it all. with bump being extra cushioned and all there is the smallest risk in the world so do try to relax about it all as cant be good for you worrying.

well i managed to have a yummy chinese for tea after slimming world, also managed to not lose my breakfast when i brushed my teeth, its those new brush moves the dentist told me to do that did it yesterday. damn hormones and inflamed gums.
still feel a bit bleurgh but a bit reluctant to eat anything at the mo as very wary of throwing up over the new little sac i have sat next to me in the office lol.

all that talk of dominoes im very pleased i didnt read this last night.
put on another 1/2lb last night, so 3lb in two weeks which im not too happy about considering i havent eaten that much really.


----------



## Mei190

Sorry to hear about the car accident! As everyone has said, baby should be all snuggled and fine! If you are worried.. I am sure it can be checked out anyway. 
Last pregnancy my dog (albeit a Chihuahua) bounced quite hard on my stomach at about 16 weeks or something. I was fine, baby was all tucked away.

Wow ladies with sickness! I feel really sorry for you! I didn't get it at all last time, and I don't seem to be yet this time either :shrug:

I wonder if I am the only no symptom sufferer here??


----------



## pink23

mei- i think im one of those luckyones to. Im sure it will kick in soon lol.
Im just really irriatable (sp) and chest is heavy but not sore.
Nothing planned toay im staying in and looking after lo and my friends daughter. Got work at 5.30 for 4 hours and then work 2-10 both saturday/ sunday. dont want to but will be nice to adult interaction. Any one else workng the weekend?? xx


----------



## emma1985

OMG this thread moves so very fast. 
x


----------



## Mei190

emma1985 said:


> OMG this thread moves so very fast.
> x

I think this everytime I come in here. 

And I am STILL stressing about my spotting. It is still there! It is really freaking me out as now I have to wait until December for my scan. If this spotting continues much longer I will be going back to Docs. Everytime I am not worrying, it starts again :dohh:


----------



## gemgem77

Morning Ladies,

Espacey sorry to hear about your accident. Like the others said your little bean will be so protected but I can understand your worry.
I'm not feeling myself at all at the moment, I haven't been sick but feel like I'm hungover all the time and need to lie down lol Is that ms???
How is everyone else today? Weather is good xx


----------



## abic77

gemgem77 said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Espacey sorry to hear about your accident. Like the others said your little bean will be so protected but I can understand your worry.
> I'm not feeling myself at all at the moment, I haven't been sick but feel like I'm hungover all the time and need to lie down lol Is that ms???
> How is everyone else today? Weather is good xx


Gemgem - I know exactly how you feel! I also feel hungover! I have been like this for about 2 weeks now and not suffered any m/s or much nausia, just a bit from when i wake up at 4.30/5am until I eat and then I'm fine!

Not sure where you are but in Leeds its FREEZING and grey cloud and a little bit of rain :-( 

Glad you're having nice weather tho!


----------



## abic77

PS everyone i am a blueberry today!
(selfish comment I know but i am so happy!)


----------



## gemgem77

Congrats on being a blueberry!!!
I'm in Kent and the sun is shining but still quite chilly lol x


----------



## abic77

emma1985 said:


> OMG this thread moves so very fast.
> x

Emma - just realised you're from Yorkshire....where abouts are you? I'm in Leeds (work in Leeds city but live in North Leeds!)


----------



## jelly tots

yey!!! for the new blueberries today :D

i had that hungover feeling, and still have it a bit now with the nausea. managed my granola bar and some plain crisps so thats all good. just wondering if i should eat my leftover chinese for lunch.

weather not to bad here in lincoln, bit chilly but a lovely clear blue sky so hopefully the reds will be up and about today.

just had a call from the midwife, she is going to check paperwork and find out scan dates etc for me :) used the excuse hubster is in the forces and needs to know dates to book off as soon as he can cos of the job he does. which isnt far from the truth at all to be fair as he may poss be busy that week with meetings and rememberance parade duties.


----------



## gemgem77

Ahh that sounds good jellytots, looks like you may get your scan soon! 
Does anyone else feel tired like all day??? I am at work and it's not even lunch time and i am shattered!!! x


----------



## jelly tots

yep super tired already, could quite happily have stayed in bed this morning


----------



## gemgem77

Glad it's not just me!!! I am honestly not getting any work done lol x


----------



## Gemini85

I've had to leave office and sit in the car. Exhausted. So many idiots in my office "at least make it look like you wanna be here" I swear.....Grrrr!


----------



## pink23

im in wolverhampton and its dull here. roll on dinnertime im so hungry x


----------



## jelly tots

pink23 said:


> im in wolverhampton and its dull here. roll on dinnertime im so hungry x

im going to be moving to wolverhampton soon


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girls

Espacey sorry to hear about your accident, I hope you're ok today. Don't worry about buba, they're nice and padded in there :)

Cricket, bless you it sounds like you're really suffering. I was like that last time and after 2 weeks of it the doctor prescribed me anti sickness tablets which helped. I took them 3 times a day and I wasn't as sick as I had been then. I won't lie though, none of the 'remedies' worked and my sickness lasted til 14 weeks but it started easing up a bit at about 11 weeks. 

I've not been bad this time, been sick a few times and getting waves of nausea, but nothing like last time and I hope it stays that way!! Those of you wishing for ms, be careful what you wish for! lol

I'm not feeling much else either, heavy boobies but not very sore and just feeling a bit meh really! And soooo tired!

Abic and gemgem I remember describing how I felt last time like a constant hangover without any of the fun of getting drunk!

Abic I'm not to far from you, in Bolton (near manchester) so only an hour or so away :)

Gemgem where in kent are you? I am originally from Dartford and in fact, that's where I'm heading today before we go to paris tomorrow!

So, I've got 6 hours on a coach today! Oh deep joy! I'm away all weekend, so might not get a chance to pop on, so have a good one my fellow preggy eggys!

x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Laura :hugs: Tell em to shut up, it's hard work growing a baby!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

https://ibreakplates.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/green-sm.jpg


----------



## Emzywemzy

https://img.printfection.com/14/98395/47f93.jpg


----------



## dt1234565

Espacey sorry about your accident o am sure your fine like the girls said xxx

Mei just spotting is fine I think, lots of the girls here are having it. If you are worried lie and day you are cramping as well as spotting and you should get another scan to put your mind at rest x x


----------



## gemgem77

Like it Emzy lol

I live near Maidstone- Isle of Sheppey so not far from Dartford at all!! Have a brilliant time in Paris x
Laura what a load of idiots just ignore them men are so immature lolx


----------



## pink23

ooh when are you moving jellytots and where abouts ?x
I couldnt wait till 12 so just had scrambled eggs on toast xx But I had some of calebs sausage at dinnertime and I wanted to eat it all lol xx


----------



## jelly tots

pink23 said:


> ooh when are you moving jellytots and where abouts ?x
> I couldnt wait till 12 so just had scrambled eggs on toast xx But I had some of calebs sausage at dinnertime and I wanted to eat it all lol xx

hubster is based at cosford so moving onto the married patch, not sure when as im still trying to get a job over there at the moment and selling the house over here. hopefully just before or just after xmas.
you will have to let me know which are the best hospitals, as i will be transferring. hope they have the birthing pools as thats something i really want.

ooo scrambled eggs on toast sound good right now, not sure i want my chinese now but ill give it a go, its mainly rice so should help my tummy.


----------



## gemgem77

I really want a birthing pool bith as well. Your pregnancy has to be problem frre for that doesn't it?


----------



## jelly tots

gemgem77 said:


> I really want a birthing pool bith as well. Your pregnancy has to be problem frre for that doesn't it?

you cant have high blood pressure for it is all i know as my friend just had a baby three weeks ago and couldnt due to this, or if you are induced i think aswell, but im sure small things wouldnt matter too much.
im yet to see if i'll be alright to put it on my plan as my mum had pre-eclampsia when she had me, i ended up being 3 months early. my sister had a baby a few years ago and she was okay so im sure i will be too. although she had to have a c-section as he just wasnt coming after 3 days of labour then his heart rate started to drop cos he was tired.


----------



## pink23

ooh so you wont be to far away from me then, well when ever your going into the main town we could always meet up if you wanted. 
Im at newcross which isnt to bad but there are others around, I just havent been to them lol. x


----------



## jelly tots

that would be lovely pink, someone i can talk about bump to and not feel like its all i talk about lol (which it probably is haha). you can show me all the sights and decent shops :) went there last weekend with hubby as paid a visit to our new house, and he didnt have a clue where anything was and we nearly got lost.

just got a call back from the midwife, the doctor still hasnt sent the paperwork over to her, im proper raging about that. holding everything up, she said i would have had my letters and everything by now if they had done their job properly. got til half 1 to calm down til i can call the surgery up. got the fax number for them to send it immediately to so i can get my times and dates organised. they better do it this time or im making an official complaint. she was very dismissive when i went to see her, just basically said congrats and goodbye, had to push her for other information i wanted. grrr!!!


----------



## Gemini85

I had to go home sick. The (excuse my language) dickhead manager that's fairly new came out to my car (by which point I'd dropped off to sleep! Lol) banged on the window scaring the life outta me, and said you aren't working so go home. :( bye bye half a days money! So then I had to drive home with a migraine. This exhaustion and sickness has got to pass soon or I'm gonna have to cut my hours!!! X


----------



## pink23

oh no gemini hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## jelly tots

oh no, what a twat your boss sounds, hope the m/s and sleepiness does subside soon for you.
is there anything you can take/eat/drink to give you an energy boost while at work?


----------



## Gemini85

I'm wary of taking anything with caffeine, as I have never really been a drinker of it, if I start now it would probably be worse for me! I dint know of anything else! Feel terrible. :( even coughing makes me heave!!! X


----------



## jelly tots

oh no you cant take more than the limit of caffiene, is there nothing natural that doesnt contain it? like from a health food shop or anything? i find sipping cold water throughout the day helps and getting up every now and again to walk about.


----------



## pink23

im dreading work tonight at my diabetes is playing up and i keep going low, even though i work in a&e i dont want to end up there myself lol plus dont want them knowing yet. Im only in for 4 hours so will just have to make sure i eat enough for tea, might treat myself to tea,
Ooh if anyone wants to add me im on facebook x just let me know x


----------



## jelly tots

ooo i'll add you :) 

hope you are okay at work tonight too


----------



## jelly tots

result!!! drs called back, was apparently sent 4th october which is fine as within a week after the appointment, but havent been recieved, so 1. where did my details go 2. they are now going to fax them. fx i get a call back soon from the midwife with dates :D


----------



## dt1234565

gemgem77 said:


> Like it Emzy lol
> 
> I live near Maidstone- Isle of Sheppey so not far from Dartford at all!! Have a brilliant time in Paris x
> Laura what a load of idiots just ignore them men are so immature lolx

Lol!!! My Nan and Grandad used to have a caravan on the isle of sheppy! Spent all my childhood holidays there!

xxx


----------



## dt1234565

jelly tots said:


> result!!! drs called back, was apparently sent 4th october which is fine as within a week after the appointment, but havent been recieved, so 1. where did my details go 2. they are now going to fax them. fx i get a call back soon from the midwife with dates :D

My Dr faxed my stuff almost three weeks ago! It has been received they said to call them if I don't get an appointment by the end of next week!!!


----------



## gemgem77

That's funny Dt, loads of people say that lol

Jellytots I tried to add you on facebook the other day and I couldn't do you have to do the adding? I saw you on Emzy's but there was no request friend thing?! 
Cricket is your name Erin? I saw Emzy became friends with 2 people at the same time and I think it was you and Jellytots but just wanted to check before I request you lol x


----------



## Margie

Hello Ladies :wave:

Can I join in? I'm due on 9th June 2012.

Went to see the GP today and chuckled when he said 'Good Girl!' :rofl:

Generally feeling okay (a bit sweaty and greasy) with nausea that comes and goes - going thorugh tonnes of fizzy water and granola bars... bring on the happy hormones! :wohoo:


----------



## cricket in VA

Gemini85 said:


> I'm wary of taking anything with caffeine, as I have never really been a drinker of it, if I start now it would probably be worse for me! I dint know of anything else! Feel terrible. :( even coughing makes me heave!!! X

Laura, supposedly vitamin B6 helps with both sickness and a bit with energy. My doc said take it three times a day (50mg I think...I can look it up if you want). Also, you can have as much mint tea (as long as there aren't other additives) as you want. Might help! I'm in the same boat though...considering how I can make the next 6 weeks work!


----------



## cricket in VA

gemgem77 said:


> That's funny Dt, loads of people say that lol
> 
> Jellytots I tried to add you on facebook the other day and I couldn't do you have to do the adding? I saw you on Emzy's but there was no request friend thing?!
> Cricket is your name Erin? I saw Emzy became friends with 2 people at the same time and I think it was you and Jellytots but just wanted to check before I request you lol x

Yes! Add me :)


----------



## gemgem77

Welcome Margie and h&h 9months to you x


----------



## pink23

mine is faye harper, https://www.facebook.com/?sk=lf#!/faye.harper hope this works xx


----------



## EJPerkins

well i got good news yesterday at my appt.. he is going to do more blood tests on me.. most docs wait till u have 3 m/c until the do something but he said he would start testing now since this is my 2nd.. he told me to start taking a baby aspirin a day and then wait 2 cycles to try again and then as soon as im a day late call him and he will start me on progesterone suppostories, since i have known low progesterone.. so i hope that does the trick..

gl to all u ladies, i will prolly stop in from time to time and see how everyone is doin..:hugs:

:flower:


----------



## usamom

I had my first scan this morning. I was REALLY hoping to see a heartbeat- but no such luck. We got to see a sac and a little yolk sac, but that was it.. My RE warned me that it was a little early- and I go back for a repeat scan in another week.

Gemini- so sorry about your boss- he doesn't sound very friendly! 

Best of luck to all of you!


----------



## dt1234565

EJPerkins said:


> well i got good news yesterday at my appt.. he is going to do more blood tests on me.. most docs wait till u have 3 m/c until the do something but he said he would start testing now since this is my 2nd.. he told me to start taking a baby aspirin a day and then wait 2 cycles to try again and then as soon as im a day late call him and he will start me on progesterone suppostories, since i have known low progesterone.. so i hope that does the trick..
> 
> gl to all u ladies, i will prolly stop in from time to time and see how everyone is doin..:hugs:
> 
> :flower:

Great news Ej. You are lucky to have such a caring Doctor. xxxx

Hope your ok x


----------



## Touch the Sky

For you ladies that suffer from MS - can't your doctor prescribe zofran?


----------



## gemgem77

Really pleased for you Ej. Do come back and keep us posted, hopefully you won't be too far behind us xx


----------



## jelly tots

On my mobile so excuse any ifails pls

Midwife just called, my scan is 18th november :) booking in 31st October 

You may have to let me add you, can't change those setting on my phone I think but will try. Can you send menlink to your page in meantime pls x

So pleased your doctor is being great ej, very best of luck to you x


----------



## minkie

Hi Ladies thought I would join you, I'm due June 8th!! The ladies in first tri told me to pop in here! :)


----------



## gemgem77

I don't know how to get the link lol I'm on Emzy's page- Gemma Scott-Hake x


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Minkie :hi: Welcome to the fast moving June Bugs thread :haha: and a h&h9 months to you x


----------



## Margie

gemgem77 said:


> Welcome Margie and h&h 9months to you x

Thank you! SO excited - can't wait to get my first mw appointment through.


----------



## LittleBird

Hi to the new ladies who have just joined the thread!

Gemini -- your manager sounds like a real jerk. I am sorry that he was so rude and you had to go home with a migraine. I hope it gets better!

EJ -- I'm so glad that your doctor's moving forward with testing. I started seeing a FS after two miscarriages, and there was no way I was going to wait for 3! A lot of people start with the baby aspirin and progesterone supplements. I think my issue was low progesterone too, although they never went through with a test, but the other symptoms seemed to fit. My FS prescribes Clomid or Femara to help boost the hormones, too.

usamom -- I am sure you'll see a heartbeat next time. Please keep us updated!

AFM, after all that talk of pizza, I decided to have some for lunch. Subway pizza. It wasn't that good, and the heartburn is already here. Boo. :(


----------



## pumpkin007

Hi girls, hope you are all well? 

Jelly tots, I also have my midwife appointment on 31 oct, no scan is booked yet as far as I know, seems to be dragging.

Still dont have any symptoms, although my belly looks massive!!!! 

Have a good weekend everyone x:thumbup:


----------



## babyd0310

Hi to all the new ladies :hi: Ej thats great that you have such a nice doctor..do come back and keep us posted! I've started to feel really dizzy and faint this evening, I had it really bad when I was pregnant with grace and fainted quite a few times! But I don't think it started this early :shrug: Hope everyone is feeling ok xx


----------



## JennyJelly

My morning sickness is really bad - why would you want it? It really is horrendous, all I can think is why did i do this to myself?! Food is also a sore point, I can't really face anything! Cricket, I know how you feel - just think, we're both in the same boat, does this help? Hmmmm...

EJ, glad you're doc is looking after you!

Emzy - have a brilliant time in Paris!

Gemini - go punch your boss in the face and tell him to piss off! He sounds like a right horror!


----------



## ESpacey

When did all of your morning sickness start??


----------



## hwimmer

ESpacey said:


> When did all of your morning sickness start??

Mine just started *yesterday*! Right on time, as I'm 6w+0 today


----------



## LittleBird

Hello, pregnancy hormones! I just saw an update on Facebook that made me upset. Got to crying, called DH who told me to calm down because stress isn't good for the baby. Now my eyes are burning and my face is red. :(


----------



## JennyJelly

ESpacey said:


> When did all of your morning sickness start??

I've felt very sick in waves for a week, was sick yesterday after breakfast and today it hit with FULL force. It was coming out my mouth, nose and eyes until even the bile had gone - I could feel the blood vessels in my face pop pop pop!

It's been a poor day...


----------



## ESpacey

JennyJelly said:


> ESpacey said:
> 
> 
> When did all of your morning sickness start??
> 
> I've felt very sick in waves for a week, was sick yesterday after breakfast and today it hit with FULL force. It was coming out my mouth, nose and eyes until even the bile had gone - I could feel the blood vessels in my face pop pop pop!
> 
> It's been a poor day...Click to expand...

Ugh, that's awful.. so sorry to hear that. I hope you feel better! Funny how LO being healthy means us being sick sometimes! :hugs:


----------



## cliqmo

I get waves of nausea, especially when hungry, but not actually been :sick: yet


----------



## cricket in VA

Started last Sunday for me...5w 5d. Today has been a little better than yesterday, so that's nice. Kept a bit more down. Hoping this trend sticks around for the weekend! Oh, AND I got to sleep through the night last night. Win!

Edit: I was feeling light nausea from 3w until Sunday - came in waves. More of a burbly stomach than anything else.


----------



## pink23

im back from work yey, i only sat at a desk and im knackered lol.
Have any of you told your bosses? i dont know if I should or not. its awkward because there is not one set person to tell so practically by the weekend everyone would know.
only 15 hours to work on the weekend xx
hope everyones ok xx


----------



## wantanerd

Second Scan and I got to hear the heartbeat!!!! I have one more scan next week to hear the heartbeat again. Then I go to to a regular OB on the 31st. =)


----------



## cricket in VA

JennyJelly said:


> My morning sickness is really bad - why would you want it? It really is horrendous, all I can think is why did i do this to myself?! Food is also a sore point, I can't really face anything! Cricket, I know how you feel - just think, we're both in the same boat, does this help? Hmmmm...
> 
> EJ, glad you're doc is looking after you!
> 
> Emzy - have a brilliant time in Paris!
> 
> Gemini - go punch your boss in the face and tell him to piss off! He sounds like a right horror!

haha - I guess it helps a little bit :) The good news is that our hormone levels are high and there is an end in sight! I'm still hoping it ends with the first tri. DH last night, trying to be understanding, said WORST case it ends in June, right?:dohh: That made me cry. What can I say...I'm hormonal!


----------



## cricket in VA

Wantanerd - YAY!! That's so exciting! I'm counting down to the 28th and my first scan...


----------



## ESpacey

Wantanerd!!! That's sooo great! I can't wait until next week for my scan, it will be such a relief to see that little heartbeat! So happy for you! 

Just found out today that DH's dog may have to be put down. He's had her for 16 years! All he said, while crying to me on the phone, was "can you believe the timing?!" How's that for pressure. Ugh, PLEASE BABY BE STICKY AND HEALTHY!!! :)


----------



## Gemini85

Thanks for the sympathy ladies! 
I ended up falling asleep at half 2 and not waking up until 7! I ended up in pizza hut...:pizza: oops! Dominos last night, pizza hut tonight! My waistline doesn't stand a chance!!! Sickness seems to ease slightly in the evenings it seems! Xx


----------



## ESpacey

Gemini, I love that you're a blueberry now! Eat that pizza! You deserve it, making babies is hard work :)


----------



## dawnky1983

...it has taken me to read this whole thread! (I like to have background before joining a thread it makes me feel more at home!) That is, if you guys don't mind!:winkwink:
Quick rundown of me - I am 28, pregnant with number 1, pharmacist, married to DH, 29, primary schoolteacher. We were extremely lucky to get pregnant our first month of trying after coming off BCP, and we are so excited! Only real symptoms are sore boobs, hungrier than usual (and eating way faster too according to hubby!) and the occasional dizzy spell, so not too bad.
:hugs: to those with angels so far and best wishes to everyone else!


----------



## TrAyBaby

blergh my morning sickness seems to be worse in the evenings. I have waves of nausea all day, which usually goes away if i force myself to eat someting. But by the evenings the waves of nausea are more intense. Haven't actually been sick yet so thats a bonus i suppose x


----------



## cricket in VA

So, I only lost my stomach four times today...big improvement over yesterday! Mine is worst from evening through morning, although it's lasted into the afternoon a couple days. The worst part is that the bathrooms at work are stalls...no getting sick in peace!


----------



## cricket in VA

dawnky1983 said:


> ...it has taken me to read this whole thread! (I like to have background before joining a thread it makes me feel more at home!) That is, if you guys don't mind!:winkwink:
> Quick rundown of me - I am 28, pregnant with number 1, pharmacist, married to DH, 29, primary schoolteacher. We were extremely lucky to get pregnant our first month of trying after coming off BCP, and we are so excited! Only real symptoms are sore boobs, hungrier than usual (and eating way faster too according to hubby!) and the occasional dizzy spell, so not too bad.
> :hugs: to those with angels so far and best wishes to everyone else!

Welcome, Dawn! I do the same thing, but luckily I got in earlier so had a bit less to read :) congrats!


----------



## Lilyfire

Rar. I'm miffed. I'm getting docked 2 days pay because I was sick after Columbus day, and apparently if you are sick after a holiday you need a doctors note. I didn't bother going to the dr as it was a cold and I know there is hardly anything you can take when you are pregnant. So I decided to hole up in bed with fluids and vitamins and take care of myself. And now I'm out 2 days pay. Urgh, I was so close to telling them.
ANYWAY, I hope everyone is ok? I've not really caught up as I'm on my iPhone and it's taking forever to load. I'm still nauseous and VERY picky over food. Today I ate a McDonalds for the first time in AGES. I don't know why... Nothing else seemed right! And having weird boob pains. They are now HUGE, I'm quite enjoying it actually! This is going to sound weird, but it's only just sinking in that I'm actually pregnant! As the days go by I feel more relaxed and willing to let myself believe it. I'm so excited for my scan- 6 days! I hope you ladies are ok? :D


----------



## Lilyfire

PS- ummm... Where have my tickers gone???!


----------



## Lilyfire

Oh, fixed it, never mind!!! PS- if anyone wants to add me on FB send me a private message for the link! :D


----------



## cricket in VA

Lilyfire said:


> Rar. I'm miffed. I'm getting docked 2 days pay because I was sick after Columbus day, and apparently if you are sick after a holiday you need a doctors note. I didn't bother going to the dr as it was a cold and I know there is hardly anything you can take when you are pregnant. So I decided to hole up in bed with fluids and vitamins and take care of myself. And now I'm out 2 days pay. Urgh, I was so close to telling them.
> ANYWAY, I hope everyone is ok? I've not really caught up as I'm on my iPhone and it's taking forever to load. I'm still nauseous and VERY picky over food. Today I ate a McDonalds for the first time in AGES. I don't know why... Nothing else seemed right! And having weird boob pains. They are now HUGE, I'm quite enjoying it actually! This is going to sound weird, but it's only just sinking in that I'm actually pregnant! As the days go by I feel more relaxed and willing to let myself believe it. I'm so excited for my scan- 6 days! I hope you ladies are ok? :D


I think all are good! Some of us are quite sick and living on crackers and apples and peanut butter...but all are still good. Totally makes sense about just sinking in. I'm going through the same thing. Saw a newborn recently and almost started to cry. Can't believe fully that I'm going to have one of my own in less than a year! Two weeks till my scan...just want to be at 8 weeks already!


----------



## cricket in VA

Also, Lily, check your inbox!


----------



## MegnJoe

Can I join?! Im due June 20th!!! Congrats everyone!!


----------



## Gemini85

dawnky1983 said:


> ...it has taken me to read this whole thread! (I like to have background before joining a thread it makes me feel more at home!) That is, if you guys don't mind!:winkwink:
> Quick rundown of me - I am 28, pregnant with number 1, pharmacist, married to DH, 29, primary schoolteacher. We were extremely lucky to get pregnant our first month of trying after coming off BCP, and we are so excited! Only real symptoms are sore boobs, hungrier than usual (and eating way faster too according to hubby!) and the occasional dizzy spell, so not too bad.
> :hugs: to those with angels so far and best wishes to everyone else!

Two days?!? Haha! You poor thing! Welcome!

Lilyfire-if you're on that new mobile compatible thing, you can't see sigs xx


----------



## pink23

morning ladies, how are we all?
the weather is pretty nice at the mometn. im off to moms later to take caleb then work at 2.
I hope monday I get a date for a scan I really cant wait.
congrats megnhoe, welcome to the group.
Ive had toast and jam this morning, really want a bacon and egg sandwich though xx


----------



## ESpacey

MegnJoe said:


> Can I join?! Im due June 20th!!! Congrats everyone!!

Welcome!! Congrats on your BFP!!! :happydance:

Just pre warning, this thread moves INCREDIBLY fast :wohoo:


----------



## bunda

:hi: hello all

I've just found out my internet cheapies are complete pants (British slang for of utterly terrible - haha makes NO sense to an American who thinks complete pants are just fine) and after spending some money on a clearblue, I got a faint line. (The internet cheapies are still coming up negative, even after I've had a positive with another brand).

The line on the clearblue is so faint I'm not sure how much to trust it, but it's CD33, 17dpo and still no AF andmy normal luteal phase is about 12 days).

so my due date is 20th June, if all goes well (stick, little one, STICK!). 

I guess I'm still in that dazed state, where you're not really sure you're not just imagining something because you want it so badly. My temps aren't very high, so I'm worried it's all going to crash. I never expected to feel this fragile at this stage.


----------



## Nada A

MegnJoe said:


> Can I join?! Im due June 20th!!! Congrats everyone!!


Congrats MegnJoe and welcome to the thread :)
i had laparascopy too on the 15th of September , i ended up being pregnant right after it &i tested positive on the 7th of Oct:D, for me it's also been a year and two months trying ! :baby:


----------



## Mei190

usamom said:


> I had my first scan this morning. I was REALLY hoping to see a heartbeat- but no such luck. We got to see a sac and a little yolk sac, but that was it.. My RE warned me that it was a little early- and I go back for a repeat scan in another week.
> 
> Gemini- so sorry about your boss- he doesn't sound very friendly!
> 
> Best of luck to all of you!

Just thought I would say, I had a scan at 5w3d at all we saw was sac and yolk sac. I think that is pretty normal. I don't even get a repeat scan so that should be reassurance that in the fifth week it is normal to only be able to see that! :thumbup:

As for me, I felt really sick while walking to my parents house down the road yesterday. That is the first time I have even felt remotely sick! The spotting seems to be easing off a bit now, which is REALLY good! 
I am really tired, but that is probably due to early mornings and an extremely naughty baby more than anything else :haha:

Congrats to the new people to this this thread! Sorry for no names, as this thread moves at the speed of light lol.


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies can i please join in.. i got a positive test just yesterday i think im about 7 weeks.. not sure i have to wait til next week for an appt now..


----------



## gemgem77

Welcome Megnjoe so happy to see you here as I read what you were going through x
BUNDA!!!!! Congrats!! I am so happy to see you got your BFP!!! It is completely natural to feel like you do and the ic's are rubbish I only get a darker line than the control now at nearly 7weeks pregnant lol Have you got a FRER? They are the best to put your mind at rest xx


----------



## dawnky1983

Oh, by the way (totally forgot this bit,d'oh!) i think i'm due 10th june! Hope everyone is feeling better today!x


----------



## gemgem77

Welcome Redrose and Dawnky :hi: x


----------



## RedRose19

thanks, im still in shock... i am having trouble believing its true :)

is anyone else having light cramps nw and again?


----------



## harri

Hey ladies! 

Please can I join you? 

I'm due on the 1st June 2012 and had an early scan today which put me on target! yay! :happydance: :happydance:


xxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hi ladies

I was orginally a may mummy with a due date of 29th May. But now afterf having an early scan my EDD is 1st June :) Congrats to you all x


----------



## pumpkin007

Absolutely exhausted today, really feel like all life has left me, think I might have to have a cheeky nap this afternoon :), plus i'm sooooo hungry!!!!


----------



## LittleBird

Hi, everyone! And welcome to the newest ladies on the thread! I definitely feel better in the mornings than at night. In fact, I'm wondering if I'm pregnant right now. But at night, I feel bloated, back pain, extra tired. Last night, I had Sprite with dinner and I think the carbonated drink added to the bloating. No more bubbles!


----------



## Margie

LittleBird said:


> Hi, everyone! And welcome to the newest ladies on the thread! I definitely feel better in the mornings than at night. In fact, I'm wondering if I'm pregnant right now. But at night, I feel bloated, back pain, extra tired. Last night, I had Sprite with dinner and I think the carbonated drink added to the bloating. No more bubbles!

I'm with you on that! Although I like glugging down fizzy water and then doing big burps :shy: It makes me feel much better!


----------



## Margie

LittleBird said:


> Hi, everyone! And welcome to the newest ladies on the thread! I definitely feel better in the mornings than at night. In fact, I'm wondering if I'm pregnant right now. But at night, I feel bloated, back pain, extra tired. Last night, I had Sprite with dinner and I think the carbonated drink added to the bloating. No more bubbles!

I'm with you on that! Although I like glugging down fizzy water and then doing big burps :shy: It makes me feel much better!


----------



## emma1985

Hi Everyone, just been for a walk in sunny yorkshire, hubby working so just me and the dog! was lovely, was just imagining next year having a baby with me, im sooo excited.
I dont normally like time on my own but I really enoyed it!
x


----------



## broodybelle

I feel so sick, all the time. Don't feel like eating at all - this couldn't be further removed from me normally! Why do people do this more than once? I'm hating it. Got to take my class on a school trip on Monday and the thought of all day on my feet is making me want to cry! 
Tried ginger biscuits but that hasnt worked, nor peppermint tea! Any other suggestions!?


----------



## emma1985

Hi belle.
After feeling great till lunch time I now feel like I've been hit by a bus! I ache all over, I'm extremly exhausted and feel really sick! Yuck. Don't know what to try, just laying on sofa. X


----------



## RedRose19

im finding i get sick when i dont eat.. but then when i start eatung i feel so close to being sick that i have to stop.. then little while later i feel hungry again :( think i must eat little but often


----------



## FirstBean

Welcome to all the new Ladies and Congratulations.
I find eating little and often works for me or I start to feel sick, I think I am eating every couple of hours. I will be the size of a house soon.


----------



## broodybelle

I'm forcing myself to eat- still experimenting with stuff. Definitely trying to follow the mantra of little and often but hasn't really worked for me today! Today I have tried: dry crackers, toast, cucumber, a satsuma, cheese twists, lump of cheese and now an apple (which was at least something I fancied). In the brief moments where the nausea abates a little then I feel positive- then it comes back with a vengeance! Just keep thinking that hopefully there will be a gorgeous little baby at the end of all of this. 
Good job DH was off playing footy all afternoon- I have been really feeling sorry for myself (one thing there is no time for doing at work).

xx


----------



## laylasmummy

RedRose19 said:


> thanks, im still in shock... i am having trouble believing its true :)
> 
> is anyone else having light cramps nw and again?

yes hun, some mild cramping is normal, ive got bad backache too!! x


----------



## dawnky1983

RedRose19 said:


> thanks, im still in shock... i am having trouble believing its true :)
> 
> is anyone else having light cramps nw and again?

Yeah have been having them since before bfp, thought af was heading my way but apparently not! As long as there's no bleeding and it's not severe, I believe it's quite normal and nothing to worry about!x


----------



## broodybelle

Yes. I've had cramps on and off for last couple of weeks. Means your body is stretching to accommodate baby!


----------



## LittleBird

broodybelle said:


> I feel so sick, all the time. Don't feel like eating at all - this couldn't be further removed from me normally! Why do people do this more than once? I'm hating it. Got to take my class on a school trip on Monday and the thought of all day on my feet is making me want to cry!
> Tried ginger biscuits but that hasnt worked, nor peppermint tea! Any other suggestions!?

The thing that made the biggest difference to me when I was pregnant with DS2 were Sea-Bands. Big time!


----------



## bunda

What are Sea-Bands and how do they work? 

I'm really dreading the MS, since I used to get nauseous when I was on bcp. That's a much lower dose of nausea-inducing hormones than pregnancy, so I'm worried I'll be the newly pregnant sort who vomits all over random strangers. :blush:


----------



## cricket in VA

emma1985 said:


> Hi belle.
> After feeling great till lunch time I now feel like I've been hit by a bus! I ache all over, I'm extremly exhausted and feel really sick! Yuck. Don't know what to try, just laying on sofa. X

Saltines in the morning in bed. Cheese and toast for breakfast. Apples and peanut butter for snacks. Smell a lemon. Eat constantly. Jello gives me heartburn but stays down. 

I'm excited to say I ate a real lunch today AND kept it down! Tuna melt. The most helpful thing I've read is to try and get both sugar and protein with every snack. That changed my life! Well...my preggo life :) I'm trying to just enjoy feeling a bit normal right now...


----------



## cricket in VA

bunda said:


> What are Sea-Bands and how do they work?
> 
> I'm really dreading the MS, since I used to get nauseous when I was on bcp. That's a much lower dose of nausea-inducing hormones than pregnancy, so I'm worried I'll be the newly pregnant sort who vomits all over random strangers. :blush:

Me too! I actually use sea bands for flying and long travel. They are basically just bands with a little ball on them that hit your pressure points and help you feel less motion sick. They haven't helped me with this nausea, but my doc and many others have said they help a lot of people!


----------



## shx

Evening ladies! 

Hope everyones doing ok. I had an emergency scan today because of cramping and a little spotting. I think im about 6 weeks now and we seen gestational sac measuring 12.5mm and yolk sac but nothing else. The doctor said that was perfectly normal, but I am so worried right now. Am i within my rights to ask my midwife for another scan in a week or two? xx


----------



## LegoHouse

Hey :wave: My EDD is June 18th :)


----------



## pink23

hi gils back from work and now off to bed lol. will catch upin the morning.
wow my chest feels so heavy to xx


----------



## cliqmo

Shx that is perfectly normal :thumbup: 

Welcome legohouse :wave:


----------



## cricket in VA

Ok...I'm having some really weird lower abdomen/pelvic pain and kind of getting nervous. Stupid google!


----------



## cricket in VA

In the 15 minutes before the pain went away I convinced myself that I have an ectopic pregnancy. But I think it was just being dropped up with slow digestion after my first real food in days! I'm still a bit nervous, but calmer...


----------



## ESpacey

It's probably a good thing the US doesn't sell the Clearblue Pregnancy test with conception calculator, I think I would go POAS crazy with them!


----------



## ESpacey

I'M GOING TO BE A SWEET PEA TOMORROW! Wahoo!


----------



## gigglesems

I live in Sea Bands from the minute I get up to when I go to bed. They do not take nausea away completely but do help!


----------



## ESpacey

I wanted a root beer float tonight and taco bell. I'm sure you can imagine my disappointment. Never in my life have I gone to two different fast food places for something until tonight! haha

I'M A SWEET PEA! Yay!


----------



## LittleBird

Espacey -- so YOU'RE the reason this thread moves so quickly! :haha: Just kidding, I love your updates. 1) I agree 100% with the clearblue tests. I would be POAS every day for weeks! 2) Congrats, sweetpea! 3) Imagine my joy at DS1 suggesting Silver Diner for lunch. Where else could I get an order of eggs benedict with crabcakes and a chocolate peanut butter shake? OMG, I'm going to gain 10lbs. this week alone!

gigglesems -- I agree, it doesn't get rid of the nausea completely, but as soon as I remove them, I can tell a difference. And the anti-nausea medicine I took made me so tired I couldn't stay awake, so that wouldn't work.


----------



## ESpacey

Hahaha.... I'm lonely tonight!! I needed to share with someone! 

I need a place like Silver Diner here!! YUM!


----------



## FirstBean

All my symptoms have disappeared apart from the bloat. Hoping all is okay it worries me when I have no symptoms.


----------



## pink23

morning all hope evryone is ok and ms isnt too bad.
weve just taken the dog for a walk and went to the cafe. I had take away small breakfast, not as yummy as thought mmmm.
1 day of work left yey. But then its a busy week of appointments, fx'd I get date for scan xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

im in the UK and i was a POAS addict esp with the cleablue with conception indicators. I took them every week to watch them go from Pregnant 1-2 to pregnant 2-3 and then finally pregnant 3+. They cost a bloody fortune and the results disappear after 24hrs, luckily i took pics.

Hey pink fx'ed you get a scan date this week x


----------



## RedRose19

feeling so sick this morning.. ive only started feeling sicky this week... feel so nauseous

nothing i try eat helps me feel better but at the same time im starving..


----------



## TrAyBaby

urgh im still in bed, its my day off work today so gonna be a bit lazy i think. Im soooooo hungry its making me feel so sick and all i want to eat is salt 'n' vinegar chipsticks but my OH took the last packet with him to work......aaaaarrrrrrggghh :growlmad:


----------



## disneybelle25

TrAyBaby said:


> urgh im still in bed, its my day off work today so gonna be a bit lazy i think. Im soooooo hungry its making me feel so sick and all i want to eat is salt 'n' vinegar chipsticks but my OH took the last packet with him to work......aaaaarrrrrrggghh :growlmad:

Lol mine is cheese and onion crisps mmmmmm. Never used to be that fond of them!!


----------



## bunda

my temps are dropping. I guess that's not good news for my poppy seed. I suspect I have low progesterone levels (that corpus luteum is all progesteroned out and AF will appear soon). Normally my luteal phase is 12 days and I've made it 18 dpo without any spotting, so I'm still staying away from caffeine, keeping off the boozahol, avoiding soft cheese and putting away the crack pipe (kidding about that last one. I've never smoked anything in my life) so I'm carrying on behaving as if pregnant, but I'm pretty sure I'll lose this one very soon. (sigh).

My temps are just 0.1 over the coverline now. I guess tomorrow will be the day.


----------



## dawnky1983

Bunda I have everything crossed for you please think positive and let us know how you're doing!:hugs:


----------



## emma1985

I feel terrible, ache all over and I'm struggling to eat anything as I feel like I will be sick. I need a wee but I just don't have the energy to get up the stairs. Hubby is working so just me and the dog. I'm freezing cold so wrapped up in layers of clothes and a fleece throw. X


----------



## dt1234565

Bunda I hope your wrong honey. I suggest if you are wrong you stop temping it can be erratic when pregnant and does not really mean anything x

Sending you stickiness x x x


----------



## dt1234565

shx said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> Hope everyones doing ok. I had an emergency scan today because of cramping and a little spotting. I think im about 6 weeks now and we seen gestational sac measuring 12.5mm and yolk sac but nothing else. The doctor said that was perfectly normal, but I am so worried right now. Am i within my rights to ask my midwife for another scan in a week or two? xx

That is perfectly normal yes but no harm asking for another to put your mind at rest x


----------



## jelly tots

hello to all the newbies

hope everything is okay bunda, once i got my bfp i stopped tempting as they were very erratic, maybe it could just be that.

hope everyone else is well and having a good weekend.

me and hubby took something back to next yesterday and then popped into toys r us afterwards to get a brochure for the nursery stuff, have now chosen the pram i want, its the silver cross 3d in charcoal. its the one i liked originally too so all good, and at the moment i can get both the pram and the car seat for about £360 with all the extras like footmuff and raincover included so all good :) just got to see if we can get a bit of help to buy it before the offer ends. plan to get it the saturday after i have had my scan so 19th november.
also fingers crossed i get an interview and the job for one of the three ive applied for so can sell this house quickly and then have a bit of money spare once we have paid off the mortgage to buy the furniture etc.
ive written a list down of everything im to buy, incl all the little things, although i know people will want to buy a few of them, but for everything it should come to no more than £1400 which isnt as bad as i first thought. :)

well i seem to be doing okay on the morning sickness front today, friday and saturday i was soo ill i hardly ate a thing and everything was making a quick reappearance. baby seems to like pineapple, bacon sandwiches, roast beef sunday lunch and dairy milk dessert pots. just hope im feeling this good for next week while im at work.


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hi:
Can I come in? Just got a faint bfp yesterday lunchtime and another this morning. Due date puts me at around 26th June


----------



## RedRose19

huge congrats AG :) happy healthy 9 months! :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Thankyou :)


----------



## Lilyfire

Good morning ladies! IM A BLUEBERRY! Yey! :D
To the people stressing about disappearing symptoms, I had a huge freak out last week when mine disappeared for a coupleof days. I called my dr who was really nice and told me not to worry, it's very normal and to enjoy it while it lasts. Well, now my boobs are back to aching and I have pretty constant nausea. Urgh! Please don't worry yourself. :hugs:


----------



## Margie

Bunda :hugs: fingers, toes and everything else crossed that you are wrong! 

I'm feeling so overemotional today, my mom has been staying with us and is flying back to SA tonight. I keep randomly bursting into tears, so dh has taken her to the airport and I'm sobbing on the sofa in front of x factor.


----------



## bunda

Margie said:


> Bunda :hugs: fingers, toes and everything else crossed that you are wrong!
> 
> I'm feeling so overemotional today, my mom has been staying with us and is flying back to SA tonight. I keep randomly bursting into tears, so dh has taken her to the airport and I'm sobbing on the sofa in front of x factor.


Gotta love them hormones. :hugs: I'm sure emotions will all settle back down again soon. I hope your mom had a lovely time staying with you.


----------



## FirstBean

jelly tots said:


> hello to all the newbies
> 
> hope everything is okay bunda, once i got my bfp i stopped tempting as they were very erratic, maybe it could just be that.
> 
> hope everyone else is well and having a good weekend.
> 
> me and hubby took something back to next yesterday and then popped into toys r us afterwards to get a brochure for the nursery stuff, have now chosen the pram i want, its the silver cross 3d in charcoal. its the one i liked originally too so all good, and at the moment i can get both the pram and the car seat for about £360 with all the extras like footmuff and raincover included so all good :) just got to see if we can get a bit of help to buy it before the offer ends. plan to get it the saturday after i have had my scan so 19th november.
> also fingers crossed i get an interview and the job for one of the three ive applied for so can sell this house quickly and then have a bit of money spare once we have paid off the mortgage to buy the furniture etc.
> ive written a list down of everything im to buy, incl all the little things, although i know people will want to buy a few of them, but for everything it should come to no more than £1400 which isnt as bad as i first thought. :)
> 
> well i seem to be doing okay on the morning sickness front today, friday and saturday i was soo ill i hardly ate a thing and everything was making a quick reappearance. baby seems to like pineapple, bacon sandwiches, roast beef sunday lunch and dairy milk dessert pots. just hope im feeling this good for next week while im at work.

I have the Silver Cross 3D had it for Ollie and I loved it I got it for £260 with everything including the carseat from Mothercare when they had a sale on.
Congrats on your :bfp: Arcanegirl.
Bunda try not to worry about it too much and fingers crossed everything is okay.
Lilyfire congrats on been a Blueberry :happydance:
I had no symptoms this morning but now am feeling exhausted and nauseas so my symptoms are coming and going I am finding they are worse on a afternoon/evening.


----------



## cricket in VA

Wow. So, I was sitting here worrying that my symptoms seem to have gone down a bit today and worrying about some abdominal cramping and just having a small pity session. Then I got an email about a friend's wife...she was diagnosed back in Feb with cervical cancer and was going to be fixed up quickly, but there have been massive complications and she's not doing well so they are finally telling everyone. Now I'm feeling nothing but grateful that the worst I have to worry about is a non-sticky bean. At least I would still have the option to try again! At 30 she lost that. Sorry for the downer post, but it hit pretty hard. Makes me so thankful for what I have!


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi ladies, can I join you? Just got my BFP yesterday, EDD is June 24th. No real symptoms yet, just really bloated!


----------



## RedRose19

im still getting cramps often every day... im findind it hard to relax... 

hello harvest :hi: congrats! :)


----------



## dt1234565

Margie said:


> Bunda :hugs: fingers, toes and everything else crossed that you are wrong!
> 
> I'm feeling so overemotional today, my mom has been staying with us and is flying back to SA tonight. I keep randomly bursting into tears, so dh has taken her to the airport and I'm sobbing on the sofa in front of x factor.

I am not surprised X Factor is really crap! Enough to make anyone cry! Lol!! xx


----------



## Margie

dt1234565 said:


> I am not surprised X Factor is really crap! Enough to make anyone cry! Lol!! xx

Very true! A real guilty pleasure :shy: 

Hope you've all had a good weekend.


----------



## dt1234565

jelly tots said:


> hello to all the newbies
> 
> hope everything is okay bunda, once i got my bfp i stopped tempting as they were very erratic, maybe it could just be that.
> 
> hope everyone else is well and having a good weekend.
> 
> me and hubby took something back to next yesterday and then popped into toys r us afterwards to get a brochure for the nursery stuff, have now chosen the pram i want, its the silver cross 3d in charcoal. its the one i liked originally too so all good, and at the moment i can get both the pram and the car seat for about £360 with all the extras like footmuff and raincover included so all good :) just got to see if we can get a bit of help to buy it before the offer ends. plan to get it the saturday after i have had my scan so 19th november.
> also fingers crossed i get an interview and the job for one of the three ive applied for so can sell this house quickly and then have a bit of money spare once we have paid off the mortgage to buy the furniture etc.
> ive written a list down of everything im to buy, incl all the little things, although i know people will want to buy a few of them, but for everything it should come to no more than £1400 which isnt as bad as i first thought. :)
> 
> well i seem to be doing okay on the morning sickness front today, friday and saturday i was soo ill i hardly ate a thing and everything was making a quick reappearance. baby seems to like pineapple, bacon sandwiches, roast beef sunday lunch and dairy milk dessert pots. just hope im feeling this good for next week while im at work.


Totally wait to buy the pram, Mothercare often do good deals on the 3d, no need to worry about the toys r us deal. 

Also when you get your furniture I do not recommend a nursery wardrobe they are not very deep and the hangers will be to wide around age 18-24 months.

xxx


----------



## FirstBean

Totally agree we never got a wardrobe for Ollie.


----------



## Margie

FirstBean said:


> Totally agree we never got a wardrobe for Ollie.

Must say that I love dd wardrobe. Seems pretty deep as the larger hangers fit fine and it's so much easier to find stuff rather than digging through drawers. Plus things go from the washing machine to the hanger then straight into the wardrobe - no worries :laundry:


----------



## Mei190

FirstBean said:


> Totally agree we never got a wardrobe for Ollie.

I also have to agree. We don't have one either. The majority of them are not very wide and therefore don't last too long. I use drawers, if I want something led flat I have a cotbed (M&P Ocean cot) which has a massive draw underneath to lay special clothes flat.


----------



## Nada A

hi girls, just went to mothercare yesterday and bought some baby stuff yaaaaay:baby:, & they got those amazing cribs ..which do u think is cuter a white crib or the hazel brown one ? hmmmmm


----------



## ESpacey

I hope everyone is doing well :)

I'm still nervous about Wednesday and seeing that little flicker, but I DID THROW UP TODAY! haha 

I'm VERY excited about it. :happydance: 

(Never did I think I'd be excited about being sick and feeling sick!!)


----------



## Gemini85

hey ladies, hello newbies! ive been so preoccupied with having my head down the loo or sleeping that ive not put any newbies on the front page! If you could send me a PM letting me know EDDs ill get them done, makes it easier in a PM as on here the thread moves so quick i have to go back pages and pages to find them! 
As mentioned before, still getting sickness in waves, find that if i keep my stomach from getting empty its not so bad! 
One thing i do know is Blob REALLY doesnt like Cigarettes! so should "FX" be completely given up within the week! its the tiredness im really struggling with, over the weekend, ive gotten to midday and crashed, without being able to even fight it, just cannot physically keep myself up. im getting worried that my poor diet is making this worse (i dont eat any fruit or veg, i try, but due to some psychological problems when younger, just cant eat food that isnt processed) 
Cant quite fathom how im going to get thru this week doing 12 hour days door to door :( x


----------



## pink23

evening all, just finished work for 5 days yey xx
My boobs are aching and I have bloat tonigth lol.
Oh is watching man vs food and its making me soo hungry really want a take away now. Bloods for me tomorrow and fx'd date for a scan xx


----------



## kary322

ESpacey said:


> I just got into a car accident. I'm so freaked. I know I'm only 5 weeks pregnant, and I called my RE's office, the nurse said that the baby is so small and not to worry. Ugh. I was already worried about my appointment next week, now I'm REALLY freaked. I hate myself so much right now for not paying attention. I rear ended him. I will never forgive myself if something happens to this pregnancy because of my stupidity. :cry:

I am sorry sweety have faith everything is ok with the baby!


----------



## usamom

Hi Harvest!!! So happy to see you over here. Congrats again in your BFP!


----------



## ESpacey

kary322 said:


> ESpacey said:
> 
> 
> I just got into a car accident. I'm so freaked. I know I'm only 5 weeks pregnant, and I called my RE's office, the nurse said that the baby is so small and not to worry. Ugh. I was already worried about my appointment next week, now I'm REALLY freaked. I hate myself so much right now for not paying attention. I rear ended him. I will never forgive myself if something happens to this pregnancy because of my stupidity. :cry:
> 
> I am sorry sweety have faith everything is ok with the baby!Click to expand...

Thank you! I haven't had any indication anything bad came from it, so I think I'm in the clear. I shall find out Wednesday :)


----------



## kary322

Sorry girls I haven't updated! I had my first ultrasound last thursday everything looks good so far I saw a heart 117 yay!!!!!!!!! I will be 7 weeks on tuesday the morning sickness are terrible I throw up day, afternoon, and night, but I don't complain is just awful.... very light sore boobs on and off.. praying for everyone for a good and healthy pregnancy.. <3


----------



## Emzywemzy

Just popping in to say hi, very very shattered! Had a lovely weekend and a great time in Paris, but I am absolutely shattered. The MS has kicked up a notch over the weekend, but still no where near as bad as last time so I'm thankful for that. Still got sore boobies, but overall still feeling ok, if very tired!!

Hope you're all doing well, not had time to catch up yet, so hope everyone's ok. Got my follow up scan on Thursday and I'm scared!!


----------



## LittleBird

Hi to all the new BFPs!

I hope those of you who are starting to feel sick find it manageable, at least.

AFM, nothing new really, just constant heartburn. And a killer headache after spending several hours outside today.


----------



## cricket in VA

Who's sick of worrying about morning sickness? Having it...not having it...wishing for the opposite of whatever we have. I'm going to try really hard to not think about it for the next week and just enjoy my growing baby. Two days to blueberry!


----------



## ESpacey

6 weeks to the day. Morning sickness for sure, head on today. Got sick brushing my teeth and have been up and down to the bathroom all night. I only actually threw up once, but the sickness is definitely there. Not in my head like I've been thinking! :)


----------



## pink23

Morning all how are we?
Im off to town soon, oh and lo are having hair cut. Then just need to go into a few shops. roll on 2 and i can see midwife yey x
Hows everyones sickness, im feeling a bit ify this mornig hopefully it will pass x


----------



## intravenus

hello ladies. Just popping in to say goodbye. Looks like tip is


----------



## intravenus

hello ladies. Just popping in to say goodbye. Looks like this is another mc. Hoping i at least get some testing now! Anyways i wish you all the healthiest and happiest of pregnancies and lots of gorgeous little sausages come June x x x


----------



## babyd0310

Intravenus - I am so sorry for your loss, hopefully you'll be able to find out what is happening. Please keep us updated.

I hope everyone had a lovely weekend, the tiredness is really catching up with me and I have a very energetic 2 year old to keep up with! Also I am sooo bloated! I look about 5 months pregnant!!!! And yey I am an appleseed!xx


----------



## jelly tots

sorry to hear that intravenous, all the best of luck to get a sticky bean next time.

hello to the newbies since i last popped on.

hope everyone is having a good morning.

thanks for your advice on prams etc, had a look on mothercare but they arent doing any deals on the 3d at the moment so will see on the 19th november whats happening. defo cant buy anything yet as twins run in both of our families so have to make sure its just the 1 in there first lol.

my m/s seems to have subsided for the last few days, managed to eat everything and anything yesterday, and seem to be feeling okay this morning too. boobs hurt more than ever though, was a very uncomfortable nights sleep, even with wearing a sleep bra :/ im sure they have gone up yet another size as my daytime bras are starting to get on the small side, which means im now going up to an E - not good for a lot of my clothes then. must go shopping this weekend.
seem to have a liking for sea salted sunbites and pineapple like never before too.


----------



## gigglesems

A bit of a TMI question ladies - anyone had a big (not just a bit) increase in EWCM???  These last two days I have had LOADS!!!! Please tell me it is not just me!!!!


----------



## jelly tots

i have previously had an increase, but the last week or so i havent. its nothing bad, its just the plug is being formed so all the excess from that


----------



## dt1234565

jelly tots said:


> sorry to hear that intravenous, all the best of luck to get a sticky bean next time.
> 
> hello to the newbies since i last popped on.
> 
> hope everyone is having a good morning.
> 
> thanks for your advice on prams etc, had a look on mothercare but they arent doing any deals on the 3d at the moment so will see on the 19th november whats happening. defo cant buy anything yet as twins run in both of our families so have to make sure its just the 1 in there first lol.
> 
> my m/s seems to have subsided for the last few days, managed to eat everything and anything yesterday, and seem to be feeling okay this morning too. boobs hurt more than ever though, was a very uncomfortable nights sleep, even with wearing a sleep bra :/ im sure they have gone up yet another size as my daytime bras are starting to get on the small side, which means im now going up to an E - not good for a lot of my clothes then. must go shopping this weekend.
> seem to have a liking for sea salted sunbites and pineapple like never before too.

Wait till Jan sales Hun they will do the offer again there is no rush ay. Also not sure if you have tried the car seat in your car yet but I have a cmax and it wasn't secure in mine x x


----------



## jelly tots

my friend up north has the same car that i will be getting and it fits in hers no problem at all. in my current car it fits too so all covered there thanks.
i do know from my racing and fixing experience that ford seatbelts are shorter than other car makes, could that be why it doesnt fit too well?


----------



## TrAyBaby

morning chicas IM A BLUEBERRY today YAY! Howevere i am worried. I dont seem to have as much symptoms as everyone else. I mean i do have them, they're just not intense. I have huge boobs which can be painful at times. I get a sore back if i lay down for too long or sit for too long. Im bloated in the evenings and have bouts of constipation. Although i do get tired its nothing i cant manage. I have two jobs so pretty much work all the time (one of them as a primary school teacher of a P2 class of 25 5&6 years olds!!!!!!!!) Sometimes my work days can be 16 hours long if im working back to back jobs. I dont think im as tired as i should be. And as for morning sickness i dont have any either. I do get waves of nausea but again nothing i cant handle. Its stronger in the evenings but i havent been sick yet. 

I guess the point of my long rant is that beacuse i have lost 2 pregnancies this year im terrified im gonna loose this one too. I keep hearing that a sick mummy means a healthy pregnancy. Well im not sick :( Also my family history isnt that great either. My sister is pregnant too right now, she's 22 weeks pregnant with her first. But she had 3 m/c in a row. A few of them were missed m/c and she didnt know till her 12 week scans. Im totally freaking out. I had a scan last week and everything was fine but how will i know if something goes wrong in the next 5 weeks before my next scan if i dont have a lot of symptoms now????????????


----------



## jelly tots

try not to worry, my symptoms keep coming and going. the last two days i have felt perfectly normal apart from my boobs hurting a bit more the last day and a bad back, but im putting that down to sleeping funny. a complete change from friday and saturday hugging the toilet.
i think when you have a hormone surge you get them for a day or two, but then your body gets used to it and copes til they rise again. but not everyone gets morning sickness, 3 of my friends didnt get anything at all, but others have had it horrendously. everyone has it at different rates and times so try not to compare yourself to others at the same stage.
im sure everything is completely fine, esp if they said so at your early scan.


----------



## gemgem77

Morning Ladies,

Sorry to hear your sad news Intravenous I hope we see you back soon :hugs:
Traybaby I am the same as Jelly tots and have some days where I feel better than others. I haven't actually been sick yet either althouhg feel like I'm not far from it today lol 
My boobs are really changing and it's quite nice to have swollen boobs, compared to my small ones lol
Gigglesems I have had days where I have had more than others and like jelly tots said I am sure it's to do with the plug, so all good! xx


----------



## jelly tots

Date of Posting: 12 Oct 11 
Sales Type: General Items 
Item: SILVERCROSS 3D CLASSIC PRAM/PUSHCHAIR 
Description: SILVERCROSS 3D CLASSIC PRAM/PUSHCHAIR,CHARCOAL GREY,COMPLETE WITH COSY TOES FOOTMUFF,APRON,SHOPPING BASKET,VENTILATED RAIN COVER,BABY LINER,EASILY CONVERTS FROM A PRAM TO A PUSHCHAIR,ORIGINALLY COST £300 **AS GOOD AS NEW** 

Price: £100.00 


does this sound good to you guys? would just need to get the car seat then for £115. obviously would have to view it to check all okay. im just a bit funny with second hand.


----------



## dt1234565

jelly tots said:


> Date of Posting: 12 Oct 11
> Sales Type: General Items
> Item: SILVERCROSS 3D CLASSIC PRAM/PUSHCHAIR
> Description: SILVERCROSS 3D CLASSIC PRAM/PUSHCHAIR,CHARCOAL GREY,COMPLETE WITH COSY TOES FOOTMUFF,APRON,SHOPPING BASKET,VENTILATED RAIN COVER,BABY LINER,EASILY CONVERTS FROM A PRAM TO A PUSHCHAIR,ORIGINALLY COST £300 **AS GOOD AS NEW**
> 
> Price: £100.00
> 
> 
> does this sound good to you guys? would just need to get the car seat then for £115. obviously would have to view it to check all okay. im just a bit funny with second hand.

It says as good as new so would imagine it's hardly been used. I'd say it sounds great. Reckon you could offer a bit less like £80 if you wanted to. They may say no but always worth being a bit cheeky! x x


----------



## pink23

off to see midwife at 2.30, cant wait xx


----------



## cricket in VA

Ok...I know I said I wasn't going to worry, but I'm worried. I've had the pressure in my lower middle abdomen that feels just like last time since Saturday. And barely sick yesterday. And woke up this morning with nothing. It's mostly the familiar pressure that worries me. I'm going to ask the doc to do another blood test, just to put my kind at ease, but I'm bracing for the news. :(


----------



## gemgem77

Cricket don't say that I have had pressure ever since I found out I was preggers and everyone I have spoken to says it's normal for all the stretching going on. I understand if you've had a m/c the worry must be massive and if a blood test will put your mind at rest it is worth it, but don't think it's the end :hugs: xx


----------



## jelly tots

cricket everything will be fine, please dont worry chick. ive had a dull pressure the whole time too. freaked me out a bit at first but kinda got used to it now. mentioned it to the midwife with a few other things that was bothering me when she called on friday to tell me my appointments and she said its all normal.


----------



## jelly tots

dt1234565 said:


> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> Date of Posting: 12 Oct 11
> Sales Type: General Items
> Item: SILVERCROSS 3D CLASSIC PRAM/PUSHCHAIR
> Description: SILVERCROSS 3D CLASSIC PRAM/PUSHCHAIR,CHARCOAL GREY,COMPLETE WITH COSY TOES FOOTMUFF,APRON,SHOPPING BASKET,VENTILATED RAIN COVER,BABY LINER,EASILY CONVERTS FROM A PRAM TO A PUSHCHAIR,ORIGINALLY COST £300 **AS GOOD AS NEW**
> 
> Price: £100.00
> 
> 
> does this sound good to you guys? would just need to get the car seat then for £115. obviously would have to view it to check all okay. im just a bit funny with second hand.
> 
> It says as good as new so would imagine it's hardly been used. I'd say it sounds great. Reckon you could offer a bit less like £80 if you wanted to. They may say no but always worth being a bit cheeky! x xClick to expand...

cool thanks, got hubster to email the guy and ask for some more information on it and a few pics, if its good then we will get it. im sure there is only 1 in there but if 2 then will just sell it on ebay or something.


----------



## pink23

i know its not easy but try not to worry xx


----------



## jelly tots

pink23 said:


> off to see midwife at 2.30, cant wait xx

ooo exciting! mine is 2 weeks today :)
hope it all goes well.x


----------



## cricket in VA

So, the nurse was totally condescending. All she needed to say is, I dont think there's anything to worry about, but I understand why you're concerned. Instead she said I should be glad the morning sickness is gone. Period. I finally said after an awkward silence that it's more the pressure that's worrying me and she said 'that's just stretching, so...' Anyway. They are humoring me and doing a blood test. In better news, I just randomly threw up. Feel pretty much fine right after. A bit odd, but hoping it's bean telling me she's ok!


----------



## LittleBird

intravenus -- I'm so sorry for your loss! :hugs:

TrAyBaby -- I understand the way you're feeling. I have also had two losses this year, and I go between feeling confident that things are going ok and feeling like it's going to be bad news once again. So we turn to symptom spotting to make sure we're feeling sick enough to give us reassurance. But I have talked to so many ladies here on BnB who have symptoms that come and go at this point. So it doesn't always help to rely on symptoms. They even out in a couple of weeks and you will probably notice them being more consistent, but everyone is different. If it helps, the symptoms you're describing sound a lot like mine.

AFM, I was silly yesterday and spent hours out in the sun, got a little burned, dehydrated, and I've been fighting a headache since. This is probably TMI, but I go between constipation and diarrhea -- usually I have both in the same day. It's so weird!


----------



## LittleBird

pink -- good luck at your appointment!

cricket -- I am sorry you're dealing with some worry. I think that your little bean is sending you a message, making you sick like that. I know you're saying that the pressure is familiar and you're almost expecting the worst, but bloating is common this early, and I'm wondering if that is part of what you're feeling. I really hope everything is OK! :hugs:


----------



## jelly tots

cricket in VA said:


> So, the nurse was totally condescending. All she needed to say is, I dont think there's anything to worry about, but I understand why you're concerned. Instead she said I should be glad the morning sickness is gone. Period. I finally said after an awkward silence that it's more the pressure that's worrying me and she said 'that's just stretching, so...' Anyway. They are humoring me and doing a blood test. In better news, I just randomly threw up. Feel pretty much fine right after. A bit odd, but hoping it's bean telling me she's ok!

that was a bit mean of them, but see everything is okay chick and im sure the bloods will come back fine too.
oh and being sick had to be a pretty good indication, just relax and enjoy being pregnant!!!


----------



## Gemini85

Random one, have any of you experienced groin pain any the top of your inner thighs?! You know that feeling you get if you overwork that exercise by closing your thighs together on the gym machine?! I've had it a couple of times now, but surely a stretching uterus wouldnt effect those muscles?! X


----------



## jelly tots

Gemini85 said:


> Random one, have any of you experienced groin pain any the top of your inner thighs?! You know that feeling you get if you overwork that exercise by closing your thighs together on the gym machine?! I've had it a couple of times now, but surely a stretching uterus wouldnt effect those muscles?! X

yep i had it last week, spoke to hubster about it and he said the muscles around there are all connected in ways you wouldnt think so would be normal. he studied sports science and all that malarky so is very handy with sports massage and all that after ive been running :) i did check in books etc and did mention it in there so i guess nothing to worry about.


----------



## cliqmo

Gemini85 said:


> Random one, have any of you experienced groin pain any the top of your inner thighs?! You know that feeling you get if you overwork that exercise by closing your thighs together on the gym machine?! I've had it a couple of times now, but surely a stretching uterus wouldnt effect those muscles?! X

Meee!! Ive had it for the last day or so and was struggling to recall what on earth I had done that would have caused it :haha:


----------



## Gemini85

Oh what a relief! I was trying to work it out to!!! Then I couldn't remember if there'd been any BDibg that could've caused it, decided against offending the OH by asking him to remind me! Haahha! I'm limping from it. Strange as I've not felt any stretching in my stomach as it were! X


----------



## pink23

Im back, im used to bloods but cant remember having that much done last time.
I have a scan booked for the 4th so will put be just over 8weeks. Could of got one next week but im busy. im sure it will come round quick xx


----------



## gemgem77

Is everyone else eating for England? I cannot stop and am thinking I will be the size of a house soon if I don't stop it! Also cannot keep my eyes open, just went for a wee and nearly fell asleep! xx


----------



## themarshas

I got my BFP yesterday and I'm very excited! Just wanted to join in and say Hi!


----------



## gemgem77

Welcome and congrats :hi:


----------



## Gemini85

Yes Gem. Just written down what I've eaten so far today and it's horrifying! Like 3000 calories!!! What the hell!!!? My mum said she put on 5st with me....help! X


----------



## jelly tots

hello and welcome themarshas!

yep ive been eating loads too, good job im still doing slimming world and can snack on all the fruit as free foods. just that naughty mcflurry i had at about 12 syns i need to feel bad about.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hello girls!

Just a quick hello as have to head off to work soon (booo!). Sooo tired at the mo, had a 2 hour nap with Holly this afternoon, which has actually made me feel more tired lol I'm sure I am more tired this time around, but then I do have a toddler to run around after and I work evening hours, so it makes sense to be I suppose!

I go between eating like a horse and not wanting anything at all, feeling sick then not feeling sick! I'm majorly bloated, my boobs have got bigger too, although not as big as they were last time evidently as I tried my old maternity bras on and they are huge!! Need some new ones I think as they got stretched out in the last weeks. 

Bought a nice Maternity top in Paris which helps to hide the massive bloat! Will be investing in some maternity jeans as well if all is well at the scan on Thursday, as I'm squeezing into my current ones. 

Gemini I remember the groin pain last time, unfortunately mine developed into spd in the second tri- hopefully yours won't though! The midwife said the mild groin pain in first tri is normal, as your ligaments around that area relax a little and that's why pregnant women often hurt their backs, as their ligaments are relaxed and muscles easily get pulled. I had the groin pain all the way through last time, accompanied by pelvic and hip pain and sciatica all the way down one leg!! No sign of it yet this time, but when I went to physio for it last time they said I would be more likely to get it in subsequent pregnancies. Oh joy!!

Anyway best go see to Holly and get ready for work, have a nice evening x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and I gained 4 stone when pregnant with Holly. Lost it all, but man it was hard to come off! Hasn't stopped me eating what I want this time though! LOL


----------



## gemgem77

It's funny I always used to say "when I'm pregnant I will be really careful what I eat" blah blah blah, doesn't mean a thing now. I will eat whatever it takes to stop the waves of nausea and that means eating quite frequesntly unfortunately! x


----------



## Lilyfire

Good morning ladies! Well, one of my caseload at work actually asked me if I'm pregnant today, I'm quite weirded out that that makes 3 people who have guessed now. Im thinking of telling my work this week as i need time off for my scan on thursday (and a little bit to make them feel guilty for docking my 2 days pay when i was genuinely sick!) I went shopping for empire waist dresses at the weekend, I'm a dress and boots girl. Why are all the maternity dresses I found tight??! I found some candies at 'A Pea in the Pod' in Macy's called Preggie Pop Drops. They are for morning sickness. I've not been sick yet but have periods of hours where I feel so nauseous and right on the verge of throwing up, and these really helped. I think you can get them online. I hope everyone is ok today? I'm OBSESSED with a special edition leaf design Silver Cross stroller, but I don't think I can get it over here, meh!!! 3 days til scan time! :D


----------



## Gemini85

I've seen that leaf design one here! Is it cream/beige? It's gorgeous! The changing bag is amazing too! X


----------



## LittleBird

Welcome, themarshas! I'm due the day before you! I can't believe we're so close! How have you been lately?

Lilyfire, I used those preggie pop drops religiously when pregnant with DS2 and I would say they helped a little. I used those and the Sea-Bands together and it seemed to work pretty well. I haven't really felt much nausea yet this time, but it's still really early.


----------



## themarshas

LittleBird said:


> Welcome, themarshas! I'm due the day before you! I can't believe we're so close! How have you been lately?
> 
> Lilyfire, I used those preggie pop drops religiously when pregnant with DS2 and I would say they helped a little. I used those and the Sea-Bands together and it seemed to work pretty well. I haven't really felt much nausea yet this time, but it's still really early.

I know! I'm in the excited and nervous stage. I'm even excited about going to pick up my new prenatals! geeshh... It might be a long 8 more months haha. Poor DH. So far nothing to report as far as symptoms, just thirsty mostly and a bit crampy today.


----------



## Lilyfire

Gemini85 said:


> I've seen that leaf design one here! Is it cream/beige? It's gorgeous! The changing bag is amazing too! X

YES! That's the one! I'm in love with it. I don't think they stick it over here tho. I winder if I could get it sent over?!?


----------



## Lilyfire

Gemini85 said:


> I've seen that leaf design one here! Is it cream/beige? It's gorgeous! The changing bag is amazing too! X

YES! That's the one! I'm in love with it. I don't think they stock it over here tho. I winder if I could get it sent over?!?


----------



## babyd0310

Evening everyone!

Welcome themarshas and congratulations!!

Emzy - I had spd when I was pregnant with grace, it is awful and they did say I would be likely to get it again -boooo!!! I suffer from a genetic condition that weakens my bones, so along with spd I also had broken ribs for the last 2 months!! I really hope I don't suffer too badly this time around.

I am sooo tired, nearly fell asleep at work, cannot wait to have a nice warm bath and go to bed!!xx


----------



## broodybelle

Survived the school trip today but was on my feet non-stop- I am absolutely shattered- nausea has been on and off today but worse since I got home from work and sat down- think the tiredness adds to it!
Trying to enjoy the fact that I am pregnant and not moan about feeling sick but finding it tough.

x


----------



## Gemini85

I'm confused! My midwife left me a voicemail and a text saying I had a scan this Friday, now I've got a letter through the door for the Friday after that for a dating scan?! That can't be right can it?! X


----------



## jess1983

Hey guys, I found out a couple days ago that I have a bun in the oven. I am due June 28th 2012. I was hoping that I could join you guys.


----------



## dt1234565

Gemini85 said:


> I'm confused! My midwife left me a voicemail and a text saying I had a scan this Friday, now I've got a letter through the door for the Friday after that for a dating scan?! That can't be right can it?! X

Proably not but just go with it and keep getting extra scans jammy! X

I haven't got a midwife or any other appt yet! :0(


----------



## dt1234565

Congrats Jess x


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies hope everyone is well, just back from the docs now my first appt went well so happy, the doc was so nice, gave me a est due date of june 2 and are gonna give me and early scan :)


----------



## Gemini85

jess1983 said:


> Hey guys, I found out a couple days ago that I have a bun in the oven. I am due June 28th 2012. I was hoping that I could join you guys.

Blimey Jess. You did well falling that soon after depo! That messed me up for years! X


----------



## FirstBean

Congrats and Welcome to all the Newbies.
Hope all you ladies are well.
I am feeling okay no other symptoms just really really tired but havent been able to have a nap the past few days early night for me I think.


----------



## Mei190

I'm completely distraught and crying my eyes out here. Went to GP Walk In, due to the fact I had a tiny clotting type blood, he checked my stomach and I was in no pain. Referred me no where, went back home and now am in loads of pain with bright red bleeding. It's all over again. I was so optimistic as last time was a chemical, but this time I truely have given up. Sorry girls, please remove me from the list as I am presuming miscarriage but no one will check to see if it is or not anyway. 

Thanks girls for all your help, you are a lovely group xx


----------



## ESpacey

Let's just say, you know your paranoid about your pregnancy when you get worried when your TICKER doesn't update! I mean.. seriously. I need a chill pill.. I can't wait until Wednesday.


----------



## ESpacey

Mei190 said:


> I'm completely distraught and crying my eyes out here. Went to GP Walk In, due to the fact I had a tiny clotting type blood, he checked my stomach and I was in no pain. Referred me no where, went back home and now am in loads of pain with bright red bleeding. It's all over again. I was so optimistic as last time was a chemical, but this time I truely have given up. Sorry girls, please remove me from the list as I am presuming miscarriage but no one will check to see if it is or not anyway.
> 
> Thanks girls for all your help, you are a lovely group xx


I'm so sorry to hear this, I think you should try to call another doctor and get a second opinion. At least a blood test to see if your numbers are falling... :hugs:


----------



## Gemini85

Oh Mei, I'm so sorry you're going through this. Can you get yourself to A&E? X


----------



## Mei190

ESpacey said:


> Mei190 said:
> 
> 
> I'm completely distraught and crying my eyes out here. Went to GP Walk In, due to the fact I had a tiny clotting type blood, he checked my stomach and I was in no pain. Referred me no where, went back home and now am in loads of pain with bright red bleeding. It's all over again. I was so optimistic as last time was a chemical, but this time I truely have given up. Sorry girls, please remove me from the list as I am presuming miscarriage but no one will check to see if it is or not anyway.
> 
> Thanks girls for all your help, you are a lovely group xx
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear this, I think you should try to call another doctor and get a second opinion. At least a blood test to see if your numbers are falling... :hugs:Click to expand...

I did think about doing this. But I am bleeding so heavily that there really is no point. Thanks anyway :hugs: 
People think I am only 21 so I have plenty of time yet, but it doesn't quite feel that way to me.

I could go to A&E, but I went to the walk in centre next door at the same hospital only a few hours ago so they will look at the record and probably have the same view. I don't want to go to A&E by myself and I have to look after my son anyway.


----------



## JennyJelly

Sorry Mei, that's awful news for you xx


----------



## ESpacey

Let me just say AGE HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH IT! I'm 24, I'm finally pregnant after trying for 2 in a half years and having a Missed Miscarriage 2 years ago. I hate (and I'm sure you do too) when people say that! Ugh..


I'm so sorry, FX for you :hugs:


----------



## dt1234565

Mei however old you are it bloody hurts honey and that's the truth. I am so sorry this is happening to you x

Can I advise all ladies, if you have any worries you should go to EPAU usually via A&E not your Drs the Dr really can't tell you much or give you the promptness of help EPAU can. All the way through your pregnancy go to hospital or call your midwife.

Big hugs Mei. Big big hugs x x x


----------



## pink23

so sorry mei xx
I think im off to bed some, really tired xx


----------



## pumpkin007

So sorry Mei ,sending big hugs and thoughts with you.

TryAYBaby- I totally know where you are coming from, I have no symptoms and I am so paranoid, my first pregnancy I didnt have much and had a healthy baby girl, but after I mc earlier this yr I am so worried incase lack of symptoms indicate a problem, when do you have your scan? I have my midwife app next week.

Hope everyone else bearing up ok x


----------



## Mei190

dt1234565 said:


> Mei however old you are it bloody hurts honey and that's the truth. I am so sorry this is happening to you x
> 
> Can I advise all ladies, if you have any worries you should go to EPAU usually via A&E not your Drs the Dr really can't tell you much or give you the promptness of help EPAU can. All the way through your pregnancy go to hospital or call your midwife.
> 
> Big hugs Mei. Big big hugs x x x

Not sure if this applies to all, but at my EPAU you can only be referred by a GP. :cry:


----------



## dt1234565

No if you go to A&E the triage will then send you on to EPAU xxx


----------



## Greens25

gigglesems said:


> A bit of a TMI question ladies - anyone had a big (not just a bit) increase in EWCM??? These last two days I have had LOADS!!!! Please tell me it is not just me!!!!

You are NOT the only one! I am right there with you sista! it scares me sometimes because I can feel it and then think when I wipe it might be blood (tmi).


----------



## abic77

Mei I'm so so sorry to hear what ur going through. My thoughts and prayers are with you & totally agree its nothing to do with age :-(


----------



## abic77

Greens25 said:


> gigglesems said:
> 
> 
> A bit of a TMI question ladies - anyone had a big (not just a bit) increase in EWCM??? These last two days I have had LOADS!!!! Please tell me it is not just me!!!!
> 
> You are NOT the only one! I am right there with you sista! it scares me sometimes because I can feel it and then think when I wipe it might be blood (tmi).Click to expand...

Omg me too! You think it's gushing out then it's just creamy CM ! Yum!!!!


----------



## Greens25

Mei
I am so sorry you are going through this! My thoughts are with you xoxo


----------



## abic77

Ladies...I posted a massive note the other day but coz I was on my iphone it didn't bloody send! Anyway long story short...for 3 weeks now I can't stop crying, working away from home & DH I have really struggled with it & has brought my anxiety back (to the point I puked in the night as stomach was so knotted)....anyway just back from an amazing time in Amsterdam and achieved something I never thought even possible (my first ever marathon) & felt amazing but now in cold light of day I am sat alone in bed sobbing and sobbing and sobbing and can't see a light at the end of the tunnel. I suffered health anxiety for years but it's almost reached silly limits coz every time I open my eyes they ache, my brain feels like there's something seriously wrong going on & although so so tired just can't sleep.
Work is pretty much fucked (failing in a project I'm doing) and I just feel like a hypochondriac self-obsessed weepy mess with a head that just really seems to not feel right. I'm sure it is hormones but I am just having a problem accepting that that's all it is? Missing DH so much it makes me ache inside....
I'm so sorry for the rant but had to get that off my chest.
Thanks for listening & hope all of you who also feel rubbish feel better soon :-(
Ps I know I've got loads to be thankful for but my mind doesn't seem to work like that :-( xxxxxxx


----------



## Gemini85

Abic, your message wasn't too easy to understand, do you know WHY you feel sad? What are you thinking whilst being so sad? You said you felt good after completing the marathon, what's changed? What is it you feel anxious over? X


----------



## Lilyfire

Mei, I'm so very sorry for your loss and for the way the dr handled it. My thoughts are with you and I wish you all the very best for the future. :hugs:


----------



## Lilyfire

abic77 said:


> Greens25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigglesems said:
> 
> 
> A bit of a TMI question ladies - anyone had a big (not just a bit) increase in EWCM??? These last two days I have had LOADS!!!! Please tell me it is not just me!!!!
> 
> You are NOT the only one! I am right there with you sista! it scares me sometimes because I can feel it and then think when I wipe it might be blood (tmi).Click to expand...
> 
> Omg me too! You think it's gushing out then it's just creamy CM ! Yum!!!!Click to expand...

I keep getting random moments like this, i get so freaked out.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Mei hunny I'm so sorry you are going through this. my epu said if I started bleeding very heavily then to go to a&e and I'd be admitted to epu as emergency. you really should go if you're bleeding heavily. is there anyone that can look after your Lo for a while so you can get checked over? We aare here for you :hugs:

Abic hun :hugs: do you feel you might be depressed? Antenatal depression is very common but less talked about than post natal depression. am I right in thinking you were on ads before? Have you stopped taking them? If so this could be why. you should speak to your doc as there may be a low level ad you can take whilst pregnant or other ways they can help like by offering cbt or something. its all about getting the balance between whats best for you and baby so it might be that ads are better for you and your baby than you feeling this way. talk to your doctor- it may just be a simple case of the blues but if you feel its more than that then get some support hun Xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

And im getting loads of cm too!!


----------



## TrAyBaby

pumpkin007 said:


> So sorry Mei ,sending big hugs and thoughts with you.
> 
> TryAYBaby- I totally know where you are coming from, I have no symptoms and I am so paranoid, my first pregnancy I didnt have much and had a healthy baby girl, but after I mc earlier this yr I am so worried incase lack of symptoms indicate a problem, when do you have your scan? I have my midwife app next week.
> 
> Hope everyone else bearing up ok x

Thanks pumpkin, i've already had a scan last week at 6+2 but am still paranoid. I have my first midwife appointment next wednesday so im gonna ask if they can get me another scan to put my mind at rest x

:hugs: to you Mei x


----------



## cricket in VA

Sorry for the drama this morning...I had my sickest moment yet about 10 minutes ago, so starting to feel like I'm still preggo. Blood results back in the morning to be sure, but feeling better about everything. Your comments all really helped!

Mei, I'm so, so sorry. Such an awful feeling. Pamper yourself! You deserve a big hug and whatever makes you feel good!


----------



## Lilyfire

cricket in VA said:


> Sorry for the drama this morning...I had my sickest moment yet about 10 minutes ago, so starting to feel like I'm still preggo. Blood results back in the morning to be sure, but feeling better about everything. Your comments all really helped!
> 
> Mei, I'm so, so sorry. Such an awful feeling. Pamper yourself! You deserve a big hug and whatever makes you feel good!

I'm glad you're feeling more positive now :D Although sorry (or glad? We're a weird bunch!) you're feeling sick!


----------



## abic77

Thanks for the responses ladies I really appreciate it. With regard to what's making me sad I just don't know & can't seem to put my finger on anything. I literally wake up at 4.30am after rubbish sleep & run to the loo for anxiety poo (sorry tmi) and then just lay awake with knotty stomach and just lay sobbing. It's no where near as bad when I'm at home but as I'm in London with work a few days each week it's really awful being away from home. I have suffered with depression for a long time & Emzy yeah I'm weaning myself off A/Ds at the moment (10mg citalopram right now) which prob won't help.
I think it was just getting caught up in the moment doing the marathon & was so proud of myself for doing it but seeing my hubby all emotional watching me finish made me even worse! I am laid in bed as I type just wishing I could be at home. I feel sick with worry but not sure what about. I have booking in apt next Weds so may be sthg to do with that???
Omg not sure how much more of this I can take!
Oh and Emzy I'm in a list for "intense" cbt but they keep forgetting to tell me when the apt is and then call me to ask why I didn't turn up! Also due to this project I'm doing (which is going tits up as I can't stop crying in public) i never know when I'm at home to have an apt!
Ggggrrrrr! Oh and apart from sore boobs I don't feel pregnant anymore. The little gentle cramps I was getting were v reassuring but haven't had one of those for about 5 days??? Nothing else to speak of so maybe baby is having a rest?? I'm thinking I may tell boss when I get to 8 weeks this Friday...
Again thank u soooooo much for being there-there's no-one else I can talk to like this (apart from hubby of course!)
Ps I should say I went through a massive depressed spell when DH proposed to me in 2009....I felt very guilty that this amazing man had picked the short straw by choosing me...v low self-worth like I felt I didn't deserve him. I got over that with meds & councelling but I think there may be some underlying feeling like that again...like do I deserve to have a baby & poor thing will be left with me as its mum....sorry I don't know how to change this fucked up thinking...I think CBT will help if & when I get round to securing an apt!
Well...best get up & face the day.....girls thanks again u are brill!x


----------



## pink23

monring girls, how are we all? i feel a bit sicky this morning, had my breakfast and really didnt want to eat it. Im off out later with my mummy friends. Might tell them today just because i think they need to know because if I have a fit I need them to know why.
Was up at 7 and dint feel to bad for it xx
any plans for the day x


----------



## babyd0310

Really sorry to hear what your going through mei..big hugs to you. 

abic - I am sorry to hear how you are feeling, I suffered from antenatal and postnatal depression with LO...not because I didn't want her or anything, but I was worried constantly that something would go wrong. I had cbt and it really did help, so I hope you will be able to have this soon!! Big hugs xx


----------



## gemgem77

Mei I am so sorry to hear what your going through, I'm thinking of you and hope it turns out to be fine xx

Abi I really feel for you as I know there is nothing you can do when you feel the way you do. At least you know we are all here to listen anytime xx


----------



## Gemini85

So I had the sickness from hell, now not the slightest bit sick! Worried something's wrong now!!!! :( x


----------



## jelly tots

mei - soo sorry to hear you are going through this, hope that you manage to see someone very soon for either tests or reassurance or whatever you need.

abi - hope you start to feel better soon, i cant say i understand how you are feeling as i have never suffered from depression but massive hugs and you are good enough for your lovely oh and to be a mummy!!! also well done on your marathon! thats an acheivement and a half. i was training for the great north run but had to defer my place to next year as injured myself in training. if you dont mind me asking what was your official time?

dont worry laura i have days where i feel completely fine but then i feel pants again the next day like this morning, the joys!


----------



## dt1234565

abic I am sorry your feeling this way and truly hope you get an appt soon. Have you got an appt booked at the moment? Or should you call and get one? X

Laura, I feel like that everday! X


----------



## dt1234565

l finally have my appointments through!

Midwife. 1 Nov. 9+4
High Risk Consultant 9 Nov. 10+5
NT & dating scan. 24 Nov. 12+6

Hopefully midwife can book me a scan when I see her too. But it's lovely to have the appointments at long last! 

x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yay for appointments dt! My doctor still won't refer me to the midwife til they know everythings ok at the scan on Thursday!! They are a bunch of jerks and they messed up my referral last time so I never got a booking in appointment. I will be on their case after the scan to make sure I get that referral, although I imagine all my appointments will now be late. Stupid doctors.

Sick again this morning, I seem to be doing 1 day of sickness 2 days without again! Must be when my hormones go up, then I get used to them again. Boobs are enormous and sore, defo need to invest in some more maternity bras at the weekend as my others are really hurting and digging in. Also have a raging headache this last couple of days, anyone else have this?

So, as you know my work have been fantastic about me being pregnant and have handled things discreetly so far (aside from measuring me for a new chair in front of my team!! lol) Well last night my boss came back from long term sick and had obviously had emails about my desk assessment and stuff which said I was pregnant, except no one decided to tell her it was a secret and she came over to my desk and rather loudly announced "Congratulations!!" I was like "ermm... thanks but no one else knows yet!" She looked horrified lol I am not sure who heard, I just didn't turn round, but I'd be surprised if everyone didn't hear. And it doesn't take a brain surgeon to figure out what she is congratulating me for!! No one said anything so I'm still going with the keeping it quiet til 12 weeks but I'm pretty sure they all know now! Damn it!


----------



## dt1234565

Lol!!! Never mind they will know soon enough anyway and they may well suspect with your new chair assessment!!

xxx


----------



## broodybelle

EmzyWemzy - what a nightmare with your boss (I'm sure everyone suspects now but at least they haven't asked outright).

I have been sent home from work as I'm ill with a stinking cold and really bad sore throat- my throat kept me awake all night as it was so painful to swallow. I hate taking time off work, always feel guilty, but glad I was sent home as I was getting grumpy with my class and it's not their fault I'm ill.

MS seems slightly better today, or maybe it's just in comparison to the rest of me feeling crappy.

xx


----------



## jelly tots

dt thats great you have your appointments, its nice having something to look forward to.
hope you get yours very soon emz, cant believe about your boss, you would think she would knowto keep something like that quiet until she squared it away with you. oh wel whats done is done, im sure when you announce in a few weeks everyone will be over the moon for you.
im dreading telling work at the moment with looking for a new job, i dont want to declare it to my hr as may hinder me getting a transfer when they read my file. unless i make my line manager aware im not telling hr until i have to for that reason, he is pretty sound so should be okay, so there are some good points to military line management after all. gonna be hard to hide it though anyway i think as getting the start of a bump already, i dont think its all bloat now as a bit harder than the usual squishiness. im going to be really fat arent i. please say it isnt twins too, i just want to push 1 out of my foof please, not 2.
my god ive got some painful twinges across my tummy, i couldnt laugh earlier as hurt so much.
just had cheese and crackers for lunch, that wasnt a good idea as now feel the start of being nauseous, thought it was just cos i was hungry but i maybe wrong. 
sorry im moaning a bit this morning arent i lol, hubster isnt being very supportive, had a massive row last night and i ended up in tears saying i dont think i can cope with everything going on, house move, job move, fixing house up, estate agents and all that pants stuff and then the baby and everything thats comes with that. he isnt pulling his weight and blaming me for not getting things done but im just knackered all the time and not eating properly as it is. grrrr!! anyways feel better after that bit of a rant.

right deep breath and back to the tinternet for some research.
heard back from the guy about the pram, its 2-3 years old so not nearly new at all. hubster is getting some pictures so will see from them. bit dubious now as was hoping it wasnt that old.


----------



## Gemini85

Jellytots I laughed when I read "squared away" that's such a military saying, my OH is forever saying it! Along with "screw the nut!" ha! X


----------



## jelly tots

not heard of screw the nut, but i know what you mean lol, its all rubbing off on me argh! better escape while i can.

god just read through what i last posted and i sound like a right loon now dont i haha


----------



## Gemini85

If I run my hand across my stomach just above pubic bone I can feel a lil bump! Just below my tyre! Haha! U called EPAU, I do have a scan this Friday, and one in another dept next Friday!? For dating scan? I'm gonna cancel it if it means I don't get my 12 week scan though! I want the pic to announce! Still annoyed I've had no nausea today. Making me anxious and distracted! And no, you didn't sound nuts! Z


----------



## gemgem77

Ahh Jelly tots it's all the hormones racing around I was so moody last night and feel that hubby isn't doing enough housework lol But then he is a real grafter and works hard all day, I know I'm being unfair but can't help it!!!
I look about 4months pregnant, used to have a stomach that went inwards and that has completely left the building !!!!! xx


----------



## Gemini85

Cow....tee hee! X


----------



## Emzywemzy

I look massive as well. My stomach muscles are well and truly gone from last pregnancy and my stretch marks and lovely and red again! I didn't look pregnant to people who knew me until around 16/17 weeks and around 20 weeks to everyone else last time, but I'm wondering if I'll pop a bit earlier this time. At the mo I look like I did at about 16 weeks, but that's all thanks to bloat at the mo I think!

Got to go, poopy nappy to change!


----------



## gemgem77

Lol Laura!!! That makes me sound really vain but my stomach was always the one area I never had to worry about it was always bum and legs that took the weight!! Emzy do you think I will get smaller again or will it just go from bloat to bump?!! I suppose everyones different but I never thought I would look as pregnant as I do this early so it has to be bloat xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Mine didn't get smaller, I bloated at 5 weeks and the bloat just kinda got harder and made way for bump at around 16 weeks! I was in maternity trousers by 11 weeks and I remember at 17 weeks I started a new job and needed to get a maternity blouse as mine wouldn't do up any more!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and make sure you take bump pics every week or so, from early on. I did and I love looking back at my pics now :)


----------



## dawnky1983

hmmm don't think i've ever had a tummy that went in...hehe!i'm thinking it'll be quite easy to keep people in the dark as i recently lost some weight recently and everyone will think i'm just putting it back on!x


----------



## jelly tots

im already in maternity trousers, so comfy if nothing else and they are pull on ones so no faffing with zips and all that, fabulous for lazy me in the mornings :)
think im going to have to get new tops though as my boobs seem to have increased yet again, must be at least a dd now :( so will be underwear shopping again this weekend it looks like for day wear.


----------



## jelly tots

dawnky1983 said:


> hmmm don't think i've ever had a tummy that went in...hehe!i'm thinking it'll be quite easy to keep people in the dark as i recently lost some weight recently and everyone will think i'm just putting it back on!x

thats what im worried about, people thinking im rubbish and put it all back on. lost 3stone since last year with training for the gnr and other runs ive done earlier in the year.
the other lass in my office keeps making comments about how much she is losing and im like hmmm been putting on the last 3 weeks, only 3lb but still its going backwards and doesnt look good to those who dont know yet.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Well they'll soon know why jellytots, so don't worry about it!

I'm sure people think I'm eating too many cakes as well, but I couldn't give a monkeys ha ha!

Jellytots I'm a DD too, went up from a D to an E when pregnant with Holly and only came back down to a DD. I'm already bursting out of my normal bras, so need some new ones!


----------



## themarshas

I'm very small so i'm worried that people will know pretty early as any weight gain will probably be noticable... Hoping I can go without telling work until week 12 but we'll see how big I look by then and with all the appointments it could be a be challenging.


----------



## themarshas

Emzywemzy said:


> Well they'll soon know why jellytots, so don't worry about it!
> 
> I'm sure people think I'm eating too many cakes as well, but I couldn't give a monkeys ha ha!
> 
> Jellytots I'm a DD too, went up from a D to an E when pregnant with Holly and only came back down to a DD. I'm already bursting out of my normal bras, so need some new ones!

I'm just excited to have boobs for the first time haha! I was excited when I reached a B cup in college so I'm pretty excited about the chance for a C. Even if it means I'll have stretch marks, no flat stomach and never wear a bikini again. Sooo excited for this baby!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hi ladies! Hooray today I am 5 weeks! But I don't feel it! Thought for sure that I would start to feel something more by now! Even my boobs are starting to not hurt as much anymore! Harumppppffff!!


----------



## Mei190

Well update for me. Got worse last night and ended up in A&E who told me the docs test was wrong and I did have infection but shouldnt have been anything to do with the bleeding. Finally managed to get an EPU scan, and it still shows baby with heartbeat with massive bleed. Everyone was very neutral and told me I have to wait and see. Didn't really make me feel very good about everything as they said I am 5-6 weeks, but I should be 6w4d. Its just an estimate though right? 

All in all, at the moment my little bean is still hanging in there, which is a good thing. To be honest I am wont out over the whole thing, will find out for certain at 12 weeks.


----------



## jelly tots

thats great news that there is still hope, fx your little bean hangs in there. i find the dating scans are always out a bit, from what all of my friends have said and all the people who have mentioned on this site, so i wouldnt worry too much there as only out by a few days really. its not an exact science going by measurement as they will reluctantly admit.
do try to stay positive, obviously if still there its not wanting to give up the fight too easily.


----------



## Gemini85

gemgem77 said:


> Lol Laura!!! That makes me sound really vain but my stomach was always the one area I never had to worry about it was always bum and legs that took the weight!! Emzy do you think I will get smaller again or will it just go from bloat to bump?!! I suppose everyones different but I never thought I would look as pregnant as I do this early so it has to be bloat xx

Haha! You don't sound vain! I hold my weight on my top half, and have skinny long legs! My OH calls me giraffe! Lol I've gone from 10st4 to 10st10!!! Not cool!!! X


----------



## gemgem77

Mei I cannot begin to imagine how you feel but like jelly tots said little bean is still holding on and the heartbeat is very positive. I know lots of people that have bleeds and have a healthy baby. I know there's nothing we can say though so just talk to us whenever you need to xx

Laura are you tall too? I weigh around 10stone and am 5ft 9ins, so have long legs too!! We sound similar lol xx


----------



## cricket in VA

Mei, what a crazy roller coaster!! Hang in there and keep fighting! 

Abic, so sorry. You're going to be a great mom, just like I'm sure you're a great wife! And good on you for doing the marathon! I wussed out of an 8k...just can't run anymore!

Afm, my numbers went from 40,000 last Wednesday to 59,500 Monday. Not near doubling at the rate they are supposed to (3.5 days), but the doc said that's ok since they are so high. Just told me to be patient and wait for the scan next week. I'm a little worried about the slow rise, but trying to just trust the doc...


----------



## cricket in VA

P.S. I'm hopefully a blueberry now!


----------



## dt1234565

Mei I am so glad you went to a&e I hope baby gangs in there Hun. You must be so worried. Do you really need to wait till 12 weeks? I would want to go back after a week to check, can you see if that's possible?

Jellytots I would forget the pram. With the carseat on top it's not such a bargain for a three year old pram, you will get a much better deal on eBay I am sure. Also I hope you can sit down and explain to hubby the demands on your body right now. Would like to see how a man coped with all this!!!

xxx


----------



## jelly tots

Gemini85 said:


> gemgem77 said:
> 
> 
> Lol Laura!!! That makes me sound really vain but my stomach was always the one area I never had to worry about it was always bum and legs that took the weight!! Emzy do you think I will get smaller again or will it just go from bloat to bump?!! I suppose everyones different but I never thought I would look as pregnant as I do this early so it has to be bloat xx
> 
> Haha! You don't sound vain! I hold my weight on my top half, and have skinny long legs! My OH calls me giraffe! Lol I've gone from 10st4 to 10st10!!! Not cool!!! XClick to expand...

im now short and fat lol.
im only 5'4" so was struggling anyways, can no longer get into anything size 14 especially my lovely skinny jeans :( took me ages to get into them. oh well, will be my aim straight away afterwards as got 3 months to get back up to half marathon distance after the birth. once everything has started to settle down with me in a few weeks or so hopefully i'll start jogging again, stopped as soon as i found out as i think thats one of the reasons i didnt have a sticky one last cycle.


----------



## Gemini85

gemgem77 said:


> Mei I cannot begin to imagine how you feel but like jelly tots said little bean is still holding on and the heartbeat is very positive. I know lots of people that have bleeds and have a healthy baby. I know there's nothing we can say though so just talk to us whenever you need to xx
> 
> Laura are you tall too? I weigh around 10stone and am 5ft 9ins, so have long legs too!! We sound similar lol xx

Yup! I'm a heels giant! Lol same hight as you. I wear a next long length for flat shoes! Pain in the bum trying to get jeans I can wear with heels! X


----------



## Gemini85

cricket in VA said:


> Mei, what a crazy roller coaster!! Hang in there and keep fighting!
> 
> Abic, so sorry. You're going to be a great mom, just like I'm sure you're a great wife! And good on you for doing the marathon! I wussed out of an 8k...just can't run anymore!
> 
> Afm, my numbers went from 40,000 last Wednesday to 59,500 Monday. Not near doubling at the rate they are supposed to (3.5 days), but the doc said that's ok since they are so high. Just told me to be patient and wait for the scan next week. I'm a little worried about the slow rise, but trying to just trust the doc...



HCG Level


Doubling Time



< 1200

48 - 72 hours



1200 to 6000

72 - 96 hours



> 6000

> 96 hours


just found this, so appaarently you shouldnt be doubling as often as you did with low levels? x


----------



## cricket in VA

True, but my doubling time is at 196 hours or something crazy like that! Way, way over 96 hours...


----------



## gemgem77

I tend not to wear heels too much as hubby is only 5ft 6ins!!! But yes I feel your pain with getting jeans long enough lol

Cricket please don't worry about your levels I have a good feeling that you will be just fine xx


----------



## usamom

Emzy- I have a raging headache too! I'm supposed to be at work right now and I am sitting in bed with my toddler eating crackers... Hope to get enough energy to make it out the door soon..

Still have nO nausea- so I can't complain! 

Mei- best of luck to you!! That heartbeat is very encouraging!!

Hope everyone is feeling well!!


----------



## cricket in VA

I'm only 5'7", but short torso. Love my Gap jeans...only ones that are long enough! I also have to get long ones to wear with flats...I can only imagine being 2" taller!


----------



## Mei190

I am trying to think positive so considering last weeks scan was just a yolk sac and now now it's baby and heartbeat. So that makes me happy. 

Dt, unfortunately they won't give me a checkup scan as they say there is nothing that they can do. And as they said to me, it can go either way at the moment. If bleeding increases with large size clots the lady at EPU told me not to go up to the hospital just go to GP. This time I got 2 scan pictures so that is my only reassuring item at the moment. Looks like a man on the moon! Bleeding is stopping for now, and I have my parents and hubby supporting and helping me with nathaniel as GP told me to take it really easy.


----------



## broodybelle

Mei, can't believe what you're going through. Praying that it all works out for you. Glad you've got people there to support you and to help look after your little one.

I just did a clearblue digi (haven't tested since my BFP 2.5 weeks ago) - just wanted to see the 3+ on it- great relief when it appeared. Hard to imagine that I'm growing a baby inside me, albeit a sweetpea sized one! Reassurance is always good.

x


----------



## FirstBean

Mei- Glad your bean is hanging in there.
I have some pains quite low down near my vagina (tmi?) feels like tugging really. Also super tired but thats all. Got my midwife appt for 7th Nov so will be 8+6.


----------



## pumpkin007

dt1234565 said:


> l finally have my appointments through!
> 
> Midwife. 1 Nov. 9+4
> High Risk Consultant 9 Nov. 10+5
> NT & dating scan. 24 Nov. 12+6
> 
> Hopefully midwife can book me a scan when I see her too. But it's lovely to have the appointments at long last!
> 
> x

I also have my midwife appointment on 1 nov, nothing else as yet though x


----------



## Gemini85

FirstBean said:


> Mei- Glad your bean is hanging in there.
> I have some pains quite low down near my vagina (tmi?) feels like tugging really. Also super tired but thats all. Got my midwife appt for 7th Nov so will be 8+6.

I've been getting this, sometimes they are inside, and sometimes it feels like my clitoris is being tugged from inside?! Grim sorry! X


----------



## dt1234565

Mei fingers crossed hopefully as the bleeding is slowing things work out for you. I truly hope so.

Firstbean I have that feels like my cervix pinching??

xxx


----------



## LittleBird

Emzy -- sorry about your boss basically announcing it to everyone! Oh well, my view is that the more people know, the more people can be praying for us. I'm scared out of my mind at times, and it helps me knowing that people who care about me know what is going on.

Jelly -- loved the rant. Sorry you and DH had a fight. Mine knows that when I'm pregnant, he needs to just say, "Yes, dear" so that I don't jump down his throat. But he's saying stuff like, "This is going to be a long 9 months!" :haha:

Mei -- I really hope your bean can hang in there and the bleeding stops. I know someone here on BnB who had some bleeding and they told her she was having another miscarriage, and now she's about halfway done and the baby is healthy and everything is fine. Just keep hoping that it will turn out OK. I'm praying for your little bean!

Jelly -- you sound like me but a little taller. I'm 4'11" and it is hard because any weight gain is immediately noticeable. But I kinda like being short!

usamom -- I have had headaches on and off since ovulation, and they usually last a couple of days at least. So far, so good today!

About body changes, I was always an F before the boys and it seems like they've gotten a little bigger each time and not gone back down. Now I'm in a GG. And it's overflowing. When I'm done having kids and nursing, I'm getting these bad boys reduced! I've been talking about it for years. My belly is definitely bigger over the past week, and it seems especially huge at night. I'm going to have to break out the maternity clothes soon. I even lost about 14 lbs. last cycle and my clothes were getting nice and loose, but now they're tight again. And I haven't gained back all of that weight, only a tiny bit.

So, I am super excited because I had my 2nd blood test this morning and already got the results back. 7175!!! I scheduled my first ultrasound for 11/1 and hopefully DH and I will be able to see whether there's one little bean in there, or more. This is the most hCG I have had in my system compared to both of my miscarriages in the past year! So, I'm still watching the weeks and hoping to make it past that point, but the numbers are looking excellent.


----------



## FirstBean

Yes it feels like it is pinching just on and off not often and its not overly painful just not nice. Starting to feel a bit sick right now hoping its just hunger even though I am eating like a pig.


----------



## Gemini85

Littlebird, fab news on the beta! Keep burrowing littler bird!!! X


----------



## cricket in VA

Are anyone else's boobs still the same size??


----------



## Gemini85

No. Mine are taking over my life. But this is my first. X


----------



## cricket in VA

This is my first too, and my boobs feel fuller, but they aren't growing at all...


----------



## broodybelle

cricket in VA said:


> Are anyone else's boobs still the same size??

Mine are still the same size I think. They feel tender but don't appear to have grown yet- if they have then it's infinitesimally!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Cricket mine didn't get loads bigger for a few weeks with my first. I think I got mat bras around 8-10 weeks? This time they've got bigger quickly though. 

Mei I'm glad your bean is hanging in there! :hugs:

I'm in the short and fat club lol 5'3" and size 18 here. I was exactly the same before I got pregnant with holly. I had some grief during my pregnancy because of my weight especially when it came to scans and they insisted on strapping me to monitors during labour all because I was heavier, but this time no bloody chance!! I'm sure that's why my labour was so long. I really wanted a water birth too and had it ok'd by a consultant only for a know it all midwife to refuse when I was in labour as my bmi was 2 over the limi and she insisted on strapping me up to a machine which I later was told was not necessary! Rant over lol


----------



## pink23

mei- glad beanie is holding on xx
i think i feel fuller in chest but not sure if ive got any bigger.
I had to have a quick nap at 4 i was so tired . Ive got midwife visiting me tomorrow for booking appointment.xx


----------



## broodybelle

I'm a size 10, 5ft9, around 9st4. All leg! Hope they do maternity trousers in a long...
My stomach is where I put on weight though whilst the rest of me is really skinny- so pregnancy doesn't bother me-happy to have it stretch bigger for a gorgeous little baby growing inside me!

xx


----------



## themarshas

cricket in VA said:


> Are anyone else's boobs still the same size??

It's early but so far my boobs don't hurt and I haven't noticed anything. I'm actually looking forward to an increase in cup size:haha:


----------



## minkie

Mine are still the same size as well, but I am also breastfeeding my 10 month old so they get drained regularly LOL :haha:


----------



## LegoHouse

My boobs have gotten huge! I bought new bra's last week and they don't fit already. Grr!


----------



## ESpacey

I get my 2nd scan tomorrow! I hope I'll see a heartbeat and all this throwing up isn't for nothing!


----------



## pink23

yey for scan xx


----------



## dt1234565

Espacey YAY!!!!!!!!! So exciting!!!


----------



## dt1234565

I think my Boobs are fuller but not sure if any bigger if that makes sense but this is my 4th (fingers crossed it is!) However they do look like a road atlas!!!!

I am 5ft 7 and 9st 7, I ate like a piggy with Taya and put on 3 stone, I lost 2 stone of it so was about 10 stone when I got pregnant with Flynn, I went up to 11 stone with him and again lost a stone of it and went back down to 10 stone. When I got pregnant with Sonny I only put half a stone on and after having him was 9 stone 6! Result! With Sonny I just could not eat dinner so I think thats why (plus the lack of wine in my diet!).

The thing I would say is DO NO EAT for 2!!! You will need to lose weight for 2 afterwards, and its a bugger to shift trust me! I went from a UK size 8 to 10 to a size 14 after having Taya and I hated the way I looked, and how I changed the way I dressed to cover my new figure up. DH used to say it was lovely it was a tribute to our DD but I didnt think so!

I know there are bigger people out there but imagine going from say a size 16 to a size 20, you just would wish wish wish to be a size 16 again!

xxx


----------



## babyd0310

Fingers crossed for you mei!

I am 5ft 8 and 10 stone, I put on 3 stone with Grace and have recently lost 2 stone for my wedding last month!! So back down to pre pregnancy weight. My boobs have got huuuge the past couple of days and I am eating like a horse. I am still trying to go to the gym, though not sure how long that will last!!

Yay for your scan Espacey!xxx


----------



## pink23

im 5ft 5 and about 11st 7 I think. I was about 12st with cal and went upto 15, I hated it. I carried alot of water to xx


----------



## Touch the Sky

what is a stone equivelent to in pounds?


----------



## LegoHouse

There are 14lbs in 1stone


----------



## Touch the Sky

thanks lego! so i guess i'm a couple lbs over 11 stone, and my height is 5'7. i'm really hoping to not gain more than 20-25 lbs!


----------



## Mei190

As long as you eat well and healthy everything will be fine. I gained about 50lbs with Nathaniel as healthy food tasted the worst thing on the planet to me! I don't know what was wrong with me at all, I just couldn't stomach hardly any healthy food. 

This time, all going well I am hoping things will be different! I used to be 7 stone, size 8 at 5ft4 however now after much work I am a size 10 and 9 stone. The rest of it I have never been able to shift. I think my body has changed shape dramatically. 

Trying to feel very positive this evening however did the dreadful deed and google'd. Much to my misery. lol.


----------



## LegoHouse

I was 10 stone when I fell pregnant with my first, 12 when she was born, I had severe morning sickness though so I hardly kept anything down. I'm 14 stone now and 5'4. Not exactly healthy! I was 13 and a half last week though, oops!


----------



## JennyJelly

I've actually lost weight! Sick as hell every morning and off my food - people have asked me 'have you lost weight?' haha... if only they knew...


----------



## LegoHouse

I can't stop eating already *dohh*

I lost 2 and a half stone since Christmas! I don't want to put it all back on :rofl:


----------



## JennyJelly

PS - my boobs haven't really changed...


----------



## cricket in VA

Thanks to all who replied about boob growth :) Funny the things we worry about on this journey!

So, according to google calculator, I'm 11 stone at 5'7" - not big, not small in my humble opinion:) Hoping to gain around 25 lbs - I've heard that between 25-30 lbs is healthiest, unless a bit overweight to start with and then 20-25 lbs. We'll see! At this point I've gone up a bit with bloating, and then back down with the sickness. My scan is now scheduled for next Tuesday at 9 am, so REALLY hoping to see a healthy bean in there!


----------



## snowflakes120

I am petite at 5'1". And according to the stone calculator I am 7st 4lb... I am hoping to gain about 25-30 pds total. We'll see how that goes.... *shoving chocolate chip cookies in her mouth*


----------



## cliqmo

Im 5'7 and 12st :blush: if I could lose a stone or 2 through MS that would be no huge distress to me :haha:


----------



## abic77

Hey all....just a quickie to say in so happy to hear Mei's news....that's v promising & got everything crossed for you!
I'm in bed v v tired, on iphone & just took 45 mins to catch up & now eyes hurt am so sleepy!
Will write more tomorrow (yay get to go home tomoz!) and just to let u know my boobs are an F cup without being preggers so who knows how big they'll end up (thank goodness for uber sports bras for 2-black eyes prevention)....
Goodnight girls & sleep tight xoxo


----------



## Lilyfire

Urgh. I'm 5'2" and usually around 8st-8st 5lbs. Up until I retired due to TTC, in my spare time I was a classical burlesque performer and pin-up model. I used to permanently watch what I ate as I have a tendency to be a bit curvier, but once we started TTC I started eating more food and more healthily. I've put on quite a few lbs since july (i dont know how many, im scared to look) and although it's for the best reason ever, I'm really paranoid about it. THEN just as I was leaving work a bitch of a co-worker said to me "you've gained weight... How much have you put on... I can tell by your face, it's got fat" I was stunned, who does that? I really though that due to the AMAZING reason for the weight gain that it wouldn't hurt me but I'm so depressed about it, which I know is dumb. If it was baby weight itd be ok, but its just what happens when im not on a stupid diet. Sorry about that, I just wanted to rant. It's especially hard to gain when you've been on a perpetual diet for 4 years, there's pics of you looking slimmer all over the net and most of the people you know are skinny performers/models! Urgh, sorry rant over!!!!


----------



## Mei190

abic77 said:


> Hey all....just a quickie to say in so happy to hear Mei's news....that's v promising & got everything crossed for you!
> I'm in bed v v tired, on iphone & just took 45 mins to catch up & now eyes hurt am so sleepy!
> Will write more tomorrow (yay get to go home tomoz!) and just to let u know my boobs are an F cup without being preggers so who knows how big they'll end up (thank goodness for uber sports bras for 2-black eyes prevention)....
> Goodnight girls & sleep tight xoxo

aww thanks for the kind words. Same with everyone else, thank you for all your kind words and supportiveness through all of this. I know the last thing you girls need is worrying about the same thing happening to someone else, but I am glad that I have people to talk to when I cannot really say to many other people as few know about my pregnancy! 

I hope everyone has had a great day and hasn't been hit with sickness too much today :thumbup:

@Lilyfire: I understand where you are coming from in certain aspects. But you have to think of why you have chosen to give up the diet. It is more than enough reason, so just keep telling yourself that. I go through bouts of thinking about the weight I have put on, but I see more people who tell me how much healthier I look for it, than people saying the opposite! Nasty co-worker!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Just finished work and I'm knackered! Feel awful though. There's a guy on my team whos been off for about 3 weeks. His wife was pregnant and it turns out she lost the baby at 20 weeks. I'm not sure what happened exactly, just that he got a call one evening at work and had to go home and hadn't been in since. All my boss said was that there were some complications and the baby had to have a post mortem. The funeral is on Thursday. I feel so gutted for him. He and his wife had been trying for 9 years for a baby, which makes it all the worse. I'm not going to make a big announcement at work when 12 weeks rolls around, it wouldn't be fair. I feel so awful for him and his wife :(


----------



## TrAyBaby

Mei im keeping you and your little bean in my thoughts x

So im getting sooooo paranoid about my symptoms, as i said before i do have some but they are very light/moderate symptoms. sometimes i get waves of nausea but no sickness at all. Hardly feel tired or exhausted. Anyway i called my doctor today for reassurance on the whole no symptom thing but she is on holiday. So i spoke to another doctor (who was not so nice and a little rude) i told her my history (1 ectopic & 1 m/c) and my sisters history (as she has had 3 m/c in a row). I explained my fears that something was wrong and how would i know if i had had a missed m/c and could i get another scan please. She basically told me where to go. Unless i was in pain or bleeding she saw no need to scan me and that i was just being silly. I miss my doctor she is so supportive. Anyway i spoke to my OH afterwards because im so stressed right now that if i have to wait 5 weeks till my 12 week scan im scared what all the worry and stress will do to my bean. Im a mess today. Anyway we have booked a private scan for this saturday to put my mind at rest. Oh forgot to mention the rude doctor did actually book me in for more bloods tomorrow morning, but i think that was basically just to get me off the phone. Ok rant over.

Oh and just cause everyone else seems to be sharing their measurements. Im 5'7 and 2 weeks ago i weighted 10stone 2lbs, however when i went on the scales yesterday im now 10stone 3lbs. And im overflowing out of my D cup bras and my DD bras are starting to get tight aaaaaaaarrrrgh


----------



## Anna Purna

:hi: Hello everyone!
I haven't been posting to the thread, as I just didn't feel ready or able to accept that I might actually be pregnant.
Well, I had my early scan today and I was so happy (and relieved) to see a little blobby and his/her heart beating away! :cloud9:
The bean measured exactly 7w3d and had a heart rate of 158bpm. Excellent!


For the ladies who have experienced few/disappearing symptoms:
Last week I almost lost my mind with worry because the few symptoms I'd had suddenly disappeared - (.)(.) no longer hurt and overall I felt 'normal'. I haven't really had any morning sickness, either.
So, don't worry if your symptoms disappear - they're sure to come back (mine have) and you can still have a healthy bean. :thumbup:

Hope everyone's doing well!
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound18oct2011.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## LittleBird

Hi Anna! Beautiful scan pics. I'm so glad everything looked good on the scan and you're believing you're pregnant enough to post here! :)


----------



## gigglesems

Thats great Anna - and what lovely pictures!!! 

I have scan number 2 in 2 days and so bloody worried what with the slow heartbeat last time :(! I am still having pink/brown/orangy coloured CM every now and then too. I spotted with DS and DD but not this much so really apprehensive about how this is going to pan out!!! I am super excited about the scan on one had then terrified on the other! FX'd!!!!!


----------



## babyd0310

Morning everyone..I have woken up feeling really poorly, got a banging headache and feel really nauseous, don't want to go to work!!!

@lilyfire - What a horrible thing your co-worker said to you!! You have done an amazing thing to get healthier for the sake of your baby!

@Emzy - What a horrible thing to happen for the guy and his wife, I would feel the same about making an announcement. I don't think I will at work as there is a lady who has been trying for quite some time..I don't want to seem like I am rubbing it in her face.

@Anna - Welcome and congratulations!! Beautiful scan pics you have there!


----------



## RedRose19

morning ladies.. hope everyone is feeling well, keeping my figners crossed for you mei :) i hope all turns out ok,

i actually feel so sick this morning.. i thought the nausea was easing up abit, i found it hard to sleep so thats why im up so early..:( im trying to make my self eat breakfast before work but its proving very hard!


----------



## dt1234565

Emzy regarding your coworker that is exactly what always worries me. A miscarriage in early days is devasting. I know that. But I am always grateful really that I have lost early I cannot imagine the pain of actually losing a baby baby. You know one you can hold in your arms. When I hear of the celebs who have lost kids at 5 or 6 months pregnant I find it heartbreaking.

We should all count our blessings x x x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Dt you are so right, we totally should count our blessings. I feel so awful for him and his wife :( First Bean will know that is a lady that was on the September Stars thread who had already lost a baby at 20 weeks and she was pregnant along with us last year. She lost her 2nd baby at 23 weeks- it was our first born september star and it really stuck with us all. She got pregnant soon after that and again, lost the baby at 24 weeks (I think). She's now pregnant again and is around the 20 week mark. When I worry about things I always think about her and how strong and brave she must be with her 3 angels. I can't imaging the pain she must have been through and to get up, dust herself off and carry on is unbelievable. What a strong lady and I admire her. It always makes me think that I should be so grateful and stop worrying all the time x

Did I miss any facebook adding whilst I was away? If anyone else would like to add me my profile is https://www.facebook.com/emzywemzy83 Just send me a message with who you are when you add me :)

x


----------



## jelly tots

anna - hello and lovely scan pics

lilyfire - just ignore your colleague, she was obviously feeling very bitchy at that time to say something like that. none of even my close friends would mention anything about my weight unless they were worried. although two of them guessed i was pregnant straight away last week without me saying a thing.

emzy - oh thats awful for them, i see why you wouldnt want to announce at all.

well we have a server problem so no actual work for me today, looks like surfing the net for me :) bit annoyed though as i have a meeting this afternoon and i cant print out my documents to show all my financial stuff which is rather annoying. may have to see if i can retreive anything from sent emails instead.
ended up having to tell my line manager this morning as been feeling a bit hairy the last few days, he has promisied to keep it quiet from everyone until i am ready to announce after all my blood tests and the scan etc which is good. he was very happy and excited for me though which is nice and asked all the questions as if he was genuinely interested and happy for us. completely different to how i thought he would react as you know what single lads can be like, he is a few years older than me but is one of the lads at the weekends etc iykwim.

hope everyone else is well.


----------



## babyd0310

Yay just had my scan appointment through for the 5th December!!! Seems ages away xx


----------



## Gemini85

Glad he took it well!!!
What fruit are we tomorrow? X


----------



## jelly tots

babyd0310 said:


> Yay just had my scan appointment through for the 5th December!!! Seems ages away xx

yey, it will fly by



Gemini85 said:


> Glad he took it well!!!
> What fruit are we tomorrow? X

we will be raspberries i think :)


----------



## pink23

morning all, ive just had booking appointment with midwife. There was so many questions .when I had caleb I thought I only went in through suspecte pre-eclampsia but turns out I did have it moderately. So A bit worried now I will get it again. Midwife said most of my care will be hospital led so I will be there every 2 weeks. Im 6 weeks today yey xx
Off to a friends soon then work later boo.
Just had hotdog and cheese sandwich mmm xxx


----------



## gemgem77

Afternoon everyone!!

I am also feeling very rough today and have a headache starting too. We were all so worried about no m/s and now we have all been struck down with it lol
*Lilyfire* people can be sooooo bitchy, how dare she say that to you grrrrr

*Emzy* Your poor colleague I can't begin to imagine what he must be going through and the poor poor lady from September Stars that seems crazy that at the same point everytime that happens to her. What an amazing person she must be to try again.

How is everyone else feeling today? xx


----------



## gemgem77

Oh also can't beieve Laura and jelly tots are raspberries tomorrow, it seems only the other day we were 4weeks, so time is going quicker yay!!! xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Gemgem I know, it's awful that it keeps happening to her. The 2nd baby she lost actually lived for 3 days. I believe she got an infection that was passed to the baby and she was just too sick to stay alive. I really really hope that this pregnancy goes to term for her, or at least a few weeks beyond 24 weeks and so the baby has a chance of surviving. She is such a brave brave lady.

Lilyfire I can't believe someone said that to you!! Sooo rude!! Some people.

Which reminds me. The heat is off me at work for the time being... remember I said that my boss announced "congratulations!" very loudly? Well by some stroke of luck, someone off another team told someone on my team that our boss was pregnant. So now, somehow, they all think she is pregnant which has taken the heat off me! I had a meeting with my boss yesterday and she said that she had heard a rumour that the team think she's pregnant (she's not!) and another team member actually asked her!! She said no, I'm just fat and haven't been to the gym in ages! I can't believe someone actually asked her. Anyway, so somehow that has taken the focus off me and anyone who heard has got muddled up and thinks that its her that's pregnant not me ha ha ha!


----------



## Gemini85

Haha! That's Karma right there! Bless her! X


----------



## Emzywemzy

I know gem, I can't believe we're almost 8 weeks. This pregnancy is flying by for me, considering that I found out before 4 weeks! Last time it seemed to take forever to get to 12 weeks but at this rate it'll fly by!

Oh and I forgot to say today has been the worst ms day so far. Last night I was sick on the way to the bus stop when going home from work (classy!) and today I've been sick a good few times. I forgot how ms comes with no warning whatsoever! I am just sick wherever I am! lol

Ooh and I'm off to see Peter Kay tonight, excited! Emma did you go see him last week?


----------



## pumpkin007

Actually felt a tiny bit sick this morning, :) felt ok after I ate breakfast though, still super tired especially as my 4 yr old decided she wanted to get up at 3.45 this morning, hope get a sleeper next time, lol x


----------



## Greens25

Gemini85 said:


> What fruit are we tomorrow? X

I AM A BLUEBERRY TOMORROW!!! YEY! what's next? raspberry?


----------



## Greens25

I found out at 3w5d and will be 7w tomorrow. Seems to be going by fast but SLOW when I really think about it. It is nice though that most tickers are 5w+ because I can remember before when there were like 5 of us in this group and all of our tickers we 3 and 4 weeks. We will all be posting 12 weeks scans and pictures that look like babies (not blobs!) before we know it!


----------



## Gemini85

cant wait for us to all get past that 12 week point! then we can really relax and have fun! (well, as much as is allowed whilst "with child") x


----------



## cricket in VA

DH said last night that 12 weeks doesn't seem like very long, but when you're in the middle of it it seems to take forever! Totally agree. Right now I'm counting down to next Tues and my scan...super nervous about it! Excited, but mostly nervous. My ms has changed. It used to be a little sick all day, and now it's wretched, serious vomiting a couple times a day, but feeling more normal in between. I'm super tired too. But no boob soreness! That's worrying me a bit, but still trying to let it go.


----------



## cricket in VA

Lily, people are idiots sometimes. You're gorgeous, regardless of size. And it essentially is baby weight. So she can stuff it.

Emzy, I know of so many stories like that. So hard not to think about what could still go wrong! But trying hard to focus on all the healthy babies I know!


----------



## cricket in VA

Hey, has anyone heard from the other Emma? She hasn't been on recently...


----------



## Gemini85

was it Emma that said she was away for the week? i cant remember! shes not posted anywhere since the 14th.... im worried now! x


----------



## abic77

cricket in VA said:


> Lily, people are idiots sometimes. You're gorgeous, regardless of size. And it essentially is baby weight. So she can stuff it.
> 
> Emzy, I know of so many stories like that. So hard not to think about what could still go wrong! But trying hard to focus on all the healthy babies I know!

A friend of mine lost her baby at 38 weeks but has given birth to a gorgeous baby boy just a few days ago!! There will always be heartbreaking stories that we'll hear and I admire the strength in these women so so much. Nevertheless we have to remain positive & know that we are much stronger than we realise!
How come I find that so easy to write but less easy to believe when it comes to ourselves???


----------



## abic77

On my way home from London as we speak....can't wait to sleep in my own bed!
Anyone else get tired eyes mid afternoon? Mine are awful & been struggling to focus on anything near or far away today-v annoying! Been hosted by a client today & I think I must have looked so uninterested coz all I could do was concentrate on and think about sore head and blurry eyes!
Part of me wanted ms to kick in for badness to add a little drama to the day...one bonus though I haven't cried yet today!!!!!

How's you girls feeling??

Oh and the BLOOAAAAT has well & truly kicked in! I think it's all wind tho which I subtly keep letting out on the train (teeheeee!)


----------



## Emzywemzy

I was wondering too, but she posted on her fb on monday saying she wasn't feeling well, so maybe that's why she's not been about.

Cricket you're so right, we should focus on all the healthy babies, there are so many more of those than the ones that don't make it. I have one sitting on the floor right in front of me, watching mickey mouse clubhouse! Well okay she's not really a baby any more! :cry:

Any excuse to post piccies of my girlie ;)

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/319129_10150894155010473_743965472_21328349_1937584651_n.jpg


----------



## Emzywemzy

OMG Abic I was like that yesterday, trying to quietly let out the wind at work, it was horrendous!! I can't do up my jeans today. Damn it. Maternity jeans it is at the weekend. I sold a lot of my stuff from last time, in a bid to lose weight before the next baby... that didn't happen and now I have to buy all the same size again ha ha!


----------



## pink23

Im off to work soon, really need to tell them soon as my hypos are happening alot and dont want to end up in a cubicle at work xx


----------



## Gemini85

one wierd thing ive noticed, is that when i wake up, my face and eyelids in particular are EXCEPTIONALLY puffy, luckily it goes down pretty quick, but looks awful! i was thinking this must be a sign im retaining water maybe?


----------



## Emzywemzy

Defo likely to be because of water retention gemini. I'm getting sausage fingers already. You wait til your feet swell so much you can't actually get shoes on ha ha! I had to send OH to evans to get me some EEE fit shoes to wear as I couldn't even get flip flops on! It was extremely hot though x


----------



## abic77

Emzywemzy said:


> OMG Abic I was like that yesterday, trying to quietly let out the wind at work, it was horrendous!! I can't do up my jeans today. Damn it. Maternity jeans it is at the weekend. I sold a lot of my stuff from last time, in a bid to lose weight before the next baby... that didn't happen and now I have to buy all the same size again ha ha!

Omg ur a braver girl than I am!!! I don't mind on the train coz no-one knows me but don't think I'd be brave enough to do it in the office!!! I'm the only girl so could blame one of the boys I guess....my problem is I often feel like its gonna bee a little more than wind that falls out!
U ever been to the loo, trumped and a poo has flown out? 

Sorry for the poo talk....I'm always getting told off for talking about my poo's!
I have lots of tent dresses I wear with a belt so I'm wearing one of this today (but not the belt!)
Can't wait to tell people!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

ha ha ha you crack me up!!! Yes I know what you mean! I wouldn't normally trump at work, but it was proper hurting so I had to keep going to get something imaginary from the printer and trying to do it very quietly!!


----------



## abic77

Omg talk about karma....here's me very gently letting out some (unsmelly) gas and some f*cker is pumping eggy farts in front of me....its MINGING!

Ps I have no ms and only symptom I had was sore boobs but not anymore....should I do another test when I get home???


This digi ones u can get how many weeks do they go up to (the ones that say how many weeks preggo u are?????


----------



## Gemini85

They go up to 3+ hun, but they arent good for you mentally, if you are worried, you are better off calling the docs, thelling them your symptoms have disappeared, youve had some cramping, and youd like a scan for peace of mind x


----------



## Gemini85

abic77 said:


> Emzywemzy said:
> 
> 
> OMG Abic I was like that yesterday, trying to quietly let out the wind at work, it was horrendous!! I can't do up my jeans today. Damn it. Maternity jeans it is at the weekend. I sold a lot of my stuff from last time, in a bid to lose weight before the next baby... that didn't happen and now I have to buy all the same size again ha ha!
> 
> Omg ur a braver girl than I am!!! I don't mind on the train coz no-one knows me but don't think I'd be brave enough to do it in the office!!! I'm the only girl so could blame one of the boys I guess....my problem is I often feel like its gonna bee a little more than wind that falls out!
> U ever been to the loo, trumped and a poo has flown out?
> 
> Sorry for the poo talk....I'm always getting told off for talking about my poo's!
> I have lots of tent dresses I wear with a belt so I'm wearing one of this today (but not the belt!)
> Can't wait to tell people!!!Click to expand...

HAHA! we call this phenomenon "sharting" an amalgamation of two words im sure you can work out! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ha ha ha ha


----------



## Lilyfire

Emzywemzy said:


> ha ha ha you crack me up!!! Yes I know what you mean! I wouldn't normally trump at work, but it was proper hurting so I had to keep going to get something imaginary from the printer and trying to do it very quietly!!

Hahahahaha! I'm usually quite lady-like, but have been so gassy since I got pregnant- I did one while food shopping with the hubby at the weekend then grabbed his arm and ran away from it!!!!!


----------



## abic77

Lilyfire you should do what I do....stand next to hubby, trump away then walk away without making a scene....by the time it reaches his nostrils I am long gone & passers by think it's him!!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

That's what I do abic ha ha


----------



## Lilyfire

Has anyone else got really greasy hair? Mine has gone horrible recently. I used to wash it every other day but not a chance of that now. I thought I was supposed to be glowing, instead I'm a bloated, farty, hormonal, greaseball with huge knockers!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yep me too! Last time it turned lovely in 2nd tri and I could go 3 days without washing! I usually do every other day too but every day or dry shampoo at the mo!

Got my scan tomorrow, scared! At least peter Kay will take my mind off it tonight. It's at 9am too so not long to wait x


----------



## abic77

Gemini85 said:


> They go up to 3+ hun, but they arent good for you mentally, if you are worried, you are better off calling the docs, thelling them your symptoms have disappeared, youve had some cramping, and youd like a scan for peace of mind x


I am trying not to worry & keep trying to squeeze boobs to see if they still hurt.....they have been so sore when taking bra off each night (coz they are so big) but last night they weren't so bad.
I'm not gonna do a test....I have booking apt with midwife next weds so maybe she'll check??? Other than that I'm away in London (ggrrrrrrr timing is so rubbish!) so can't even ask for an apt coz not at home!!!! Ggrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## Lilyfire

abic77 said:


> Lilyfire you should do what I do....stand next to hubby, trump away then walk away without making a scene....by the time it reaches his nostrils I am long gone & passers by think it's him!!!!

Hahaha! Noted!


----------



## babyd0310

Hahaha you girls crack me up...I am very gassy aswell, they keep coming out without even a warning!! And my hair is sooo greasy, dry shampoo is a godsend!
I was getting worried at work, because I have a bad cough and keep getting shooting pains "down below" and have pain in my shoulder - which I have read can be a sign of ectopic? I know I am probably just overreacting!!xx


----------



## Lilyfire

Emzywemzy said:


> Yep me too! Last time it turned lovely in 2nd tri and I could go 3 days without washing! I usually do every other day too but every day or dry shampoo at the mo!
> 
> Got my scan tomorrow, scared! At least peter Kay will take my mind off it tonight. It's at 9am too so not long to wait x

Loads of luck with your scan, im sure itll be amazing! I have my scan tomorrow too! I'm not sure how I'm feeling- I'm flipping between nervous and excited. This is my first scan so I'm quite scared, particularly as I've heard people can spot after transvaginal scans. Eeeeeek. I just want to see that little heartbeat! :D


----------



## Emzywemzy

Me too lily! I've never spot after an internal scan and this will be my 5th (ever). I'm just scared as 2 weeks ago we only saw sac and yolk sac ... so scared there'll be nothing in it :(


----------



## dt1234565

Your scans will be fine girls x x

The should I do a digi question - no. It days on the instructions you can have incorrect results after 6 weeks because of hcg being so high even lines on normal tests get lighter at this stage.

The great fart debate! I don't work so just fart loudly and proudly (not out just in my own home!) Except in the cafe earlier I Bent down to listen to one of the kids and farted and thought "mmm that will be nice for the people at that table behind my bum eating their dinner! Lol!"

X


----------



## ESpacey

Houston we have a heartbeat!!!

Check out the video!! AHHH! I go back in two weeks (he said next week if I really can't stand it) to see it's arms and legs! He said that I have a 93% chance after seeing the heartbeat of delivering, and after seeing the heartbeat at 8 weeks with little arms and legs, a 96/97%!!! WAHOO! :happydance:

Lily, I've never spotted after a transvaginal ultrasound, I think you'll be okay :)

All I saw was a yolk sac last week too!


View My Video


----------



## cliqmo

babyd0310 said:


> ...And my hair is sooo greasy, dry shampoo is a godsend!

Mine too!! Is it a preggo symptom? I had no idea!!


----------



## babyd0310

Ahhhhh Espacey that is AMAZING!!!! Soo happy for you xxx


----------



## babyd0310

cliqmo said:


> babyd0310 said:
> 
> 
> ...And my hair is sooo greasy, dry shampoo is a godsend!
> 
> Mine too!! Is it a preggo symptom? I had no idea!!Click to expand...

Yeh with my first pregnancy it was really greasy in the 1st tri and then got really thick and shiny after that!x


----------



## emma1985

Hello All,

Thought i would check in and say hello! havent been on for a few days.
Just sat here knitting squares for a baby blanket. :)

Emma


----------



## ESpacey

babyd0310 said:


> Ahhhhh Espacey that is AMAZING!!!! Soo happy for you xxx

Thank you sooo much! I can't wipe this smile off my face! I wish the video was longer, but I was in such a panic and so excited!! haha 

We have decided to nickname him/her Blinkie, DH goes "What that little blinkie thing?" when the doctor pointed out the heartbeat! :haha: 

My symptoms aren't as strong today as they have been. I think our bodies get used to the hcg, and then when we get another little burst of it our symptoms come back.. 

:hugs: To everyone! I can't wait to see all your scans!!


----------



## babyd0310

My symptoms seem to come and go...think I have flu or something at the moment, feel achey (think thats what my shoulder pain is!!) and shivery :cold:

Ahh love blinkie!! We have named him/her splodge!! Have no idea why :haha:

Has anyone thought of any names yet? Hubby has downloaded a baby name app on his phone, so currently has a lift of his faves on there :haha:


----------



## ESpacey

That's so fun about the baby name app! I'm going to tell mine about that too, I already had him do the baby center one :)

I think I have a flu too! Keep shivering, and sneezing over here as well...


----------



## abic77

ESpacey said:


> Houston we have a heartbeat!!!
> 
> Check out the video!! AHHH! I go back in two weeks (he said next week if I really can't stand it) to see it's arms and legs! He said that I have a 93% chance after seeing the heartbeat of delivering, and after seeing the heartbeat at 8 weeks with little arms and legs, a 96/97%!!! WAHOO! :happydance:
> 
> Lily, I've never spotted after a transvaginal ultrasound, I think you'll be okay :)
> 
> All I saw was a yolk sac last week too!
> 
> 
> View My Video

OMG this is AWWEEEEEESSSOOOOOOOMMEEE! congrats hun that's amazing and dead chuffed for you! xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## ESpacey

Thank you sooo much! :happydance:


----------



## cricket in VA

Emma, glad you're all good! We were getting worried!

Espacey, yay!!! Congrats! Hoping against hope I have the same experience next week! So relieved you're going well.


----------



## RedRose19

emma1985 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Thought i would check in and say hello! havent been on for a few days.
> Just sat here knitting squares for a baby blanket. :)
> 
> Emma

i wish i could knit, ive tried learning with a book but i just couldnt get it :dohh: i might ask my nan how to knit id love to be able to make bubs a cardi or something :flower:


----------



## pink23

not long in from work and feel like i have a cold coming. I sat at work and was sooo hot and the spots keep coming.
Great video espacey x
hope evryones well xx


----------



## Lilyfire

Emzywemzy said:


> Me too lily! I've never spot after an internal scan and this will be my 5th (ever). I'm just scared as 2 weeks ago we only saw sac and yolk sac ... so scared there'll be nothing in it :(

Thanks for the reassurance about the internal scan :) I'm sure you'll get to see plenty tomorrow, like Espacey said, she just saw a sac last time and now there's a little beanie with a heartbeat! I'm sure you'll be just great, let us know how it goes! Mines not until 2:30pm (7:30pm UK time) I wish it would hurry, but I'm getting more and more scared now, eeeeek. I'm also looking forward to seeing how many are in there as Clomid increases your chance of twins! 

Espacey, I'm sooooooooo happy for you! That's amazing news! I can't see the video because I'm on my iPad at the mo, but I'll check it out later! I'm sooooo nervous about mine tomorrow, I just want to see that heartbeat!


----------



## TrAyBaby

its scan-tastic on here :) congrats Espacey great video. I have another scan this saturday eeeeeek


----------



## ESpacey

I love peeking in there! You girls are going to be fine, I feel soooo good about us June bugs. I tried to keep myself from getting excited, but I was already even before today.. I just have such good feelings for us!


----------



## Lilyfire

I think deep down I do have a good feeling... but I'm still so damn scared!!! Has anyone tried any gender prediction tricks yet? I just tried the needle one, it came up 'girl' every time!!!


----------



## ESpacey

A girl would be soooo great, but I just have a strange feeling it's going to be a boy. No idea why, just a hunch! 

I truly think you're going to be great Lilyfire. I almost had to make myself be scared, I was more nervous than anything. I just had a good feeling, but I was trying to be a little negative so I wasn't too invested. I can't wait to hear about tomorrow. 

SO MANY SCANS HERE!! It's so exciting to have this thread. You ladies are the best, soooo supportive. I feel so lucky to be having a June baby with you all!! :happydance:


----------



## cricket in VA

ESpacey said:


> Houston we have a heartbeat!!!
> 
> Check out the video!! AHHH! I go back in two weeks (he said next week if I really can't stand it) to see it's arms and legs! He said that I have a 93% chance after seeing the heartbeat of delivering, and after seeing the heartbeat at 8 weeks with little arms and legs, a 96/97%!!! WAHOO! :happydance:
> 
> Lily, I've never spotted after a transvaginal ultrasound, I think you'll be okay :)
> 
> All I saw was a yolk sac last week too!
> 
> 
> View My Video

Finally got to see the video...so, so exciting!:happydance: It's crazy to think what's growing inside us right now! I keep reading the things that the little one is developing each week in absolute awe...it seems to happen so fast!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Peter Kay was awesome! Really enjoyed it! I did gave to sit with my jeans undone as o was so uncomfortable! Then I threw up at the train station on the way home. In the middle of the platform! This ms is really sneaking up on me!


----------



## Lilyfire

cricket in VA said:


> ESpacey said:
> 
> 
> Houston we have a heartbeat!!!
> 
> Check out the video!! AHHH! I go back in two weeks (he said next week if I really can't stand it) to see it's arms and legs! He said that I have a 93% chance after seeing the heartbeat of delivering, and after seeing the heartbeat at 8 weeks with little arms and legs, a 96/97%!!! WAHOO! :happydance:
> 
> Lily, I've never spotted after a transvaginal ultrasound, I think you'll be okay :)
> 
> All I saw was a yolk sac last week too!
> 
> 
> View My Video
> 
> Finally got to see the video...so, so exciting!:happydance: It's crazy to think what's growing inside us right now! I keep reading the things that the little one is developing each week in absolute awe...it seems to happen so fast!Click to expand...

Yeah, I have 4 apps that tell you what's happening week by week, I'm looking forward to actually knowing that it's all real tomorrow!


----------



## Lilyfire

Emzywemzy said:


> Peter Kay was awesome! Really enjoyed it! I did gave to sit with my jeans undone as o was so uncomfortable! Then I threw up at the train station on the way home. In the middle of the platform! This ms is really sneaking up on me!

Gosh, that's pretty hardcore morning sickness, I hope it eases up soon. Is it classed as morning sickness if you haven't actually been sick, just VERY VERY nauseous, like bad motion sickness.

I don't know who said it, but I too have noticed a 'few days on, couple of days less so' pattern with my symptoms. Now I know it's normal for me I feel much better! 

Quick question: anyone got any tips at all for coping with the exhaustion? Like I said, I'm on my feet for 6 hours a day as I'm 'out in the field' most of the day with my job. But I'm having a REALLY hard time with it. I nearly cried today because I was just too exhausted to function. I honestly don't know how much longer I can do this, and I'm by no means a lazy person, I've been doing this job just fine for a year, but the exhaustion plus nausea is just too much right now. Urgh. Is it acceptable to talk to my job about an office based vacancies or anything they can do for me (ie breaks if I really need them)? They are not the most understanding company tho, which is bizarre for a social services organization!

ANYWAY.... SCAN TOMORROW! Yey/eeeeeeek!!!


----------



## cricket in VA

Lily, I think breaks if you really need them (depending on how your org works) could be feasible - a quick nap in the car never hurt anybody! That is...if you're driving to appointments. Given that you're in NYC you might be on the train. Supposedly it gets better in 4-5 weeks, so there's that to look forward to! Supposedly taking 50mg of B6 3 times per day helps with nausea and exhaustion, although to be honest it didn't do a damn thing for me. But so says the doctor! Good luck, and take care of yourself!


----------



## cricket in VA

This baby better show up and be healthy at my scan next week or I'm going to be pretty upset about how awful and uncomfortable I've felt for the past 5 weeks! It's funny, seven weeks doesn't seem like it's that long when you're thinking about a pregnancy, but it's almost two months, which in many other concepts is a long time. I'm clearly too tired to really thnk clearly...off to bed!


----------



## ESpacey

I felt the same way about the baby being there! I threw up in the sink tonight brushing my teeth, and then threw up again cleaning out the sink. I feel good that I know it's for Blinky now! I threw up yesterday at the car wash too, I didn't have cash and needed a sprite. The lady wouldn't let me use my card because it wasn't enough money. I BEGGED her for it, she let me get it finally and after all the time it took it was too late. I got sick in front of everyone waiting for their cars. :sick:


----------



## Gemini85

Good luck with scans today ladies! X


----------



## laylasmummy

how long ago was it that you said you wanted to feel more sick?? lol x


----------



## Gemini85

My sickness still hasn't returned. Breasts less sore. Really worried about scan tomorrow now! :( x


----------



## FirstBean

Good Luck with scans today.


----------



## pink23

goodluck with scans today, i feel a bit sicky but not like im going to be sick xx


----------



## jelly tots

good luck for everyone with scans today

lovely video there espacey

im feeling not too bad today, felt a bit funny when i brushed my teeth but had some breakfast at work and feel a lot better now. still cant face tomato based soups etc though for some reason, the thought of it just makes me feel queasy, so have got lentil and bacon to try instead.

hope everyone is well.

we are raspberries today laura!!!!


----------



## emma1985

RedRose19 said:


> emma1985 said:
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> Thought i would check in and say hello! havent been on for a few days.
> Just sat here knitting squares for a baby blanket. :)
> 
> Emma
> 
> i wish i could knit, ive tried learning with a book but i just couldnt get it :dohh: i might ask my nan how to knit id love to be able to make bubs a cardi or something :flower:Click to expand...

I can only do basic knitting, havent attempted anything major yet, just booties and thought if i made lots and lots of squares I could so them together to make a blanket.

Its very relaxing. xx


----------



## jelly tots

thats a good idea, i can knit but just cant start it off or finish it. might see if i can give it a go and have a look online for a guide or something. either that or learn to crochet, unless that is harder then i have no chance.


----------



## emma1985

I have just noticed it is a whole month since this thread started, 2 months (ish) into a 9 month pregnancy!! Yay!! SOOO excited.
:cloud9:

I was made redundant last month so im on the dreaded job search :nope:, feeling sick most of the day and arguing abit the DH at the moment as he seems to think getting a job, close by, good money and temporary should be easy! Well its not!! got a interview this afternoon in the nearest town but thats 25 miles away and then he was having a go about parking fees, the price of fuel etc etc!! MEN! :cry::cry::cry:

Good luck all of you have scans this week, mine was 2 weeks ago and I have to wait till 9th November to see my midwife and will hopeflly get a scan the week after. 11/12 weeks. I cannot wait for the next 4 weeks to pass till we start hitting 2nd Trimester, and hopefully the sickness will go away. :happydance:

Only had sex three times this month, god the month we were trying it was almost every day, poor hubby must feel abit abandoned. :blush:


----------



## emma1985

jelly tots said:


> thats a good idea, i can knit but just cant start it off or finish it. might see if i can give it a go and have a look online for a guide or something. either that or learn to crochet, unless that is harder then i have no chance.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxHHrjE1XtE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4V4DSJ9hUE


Easy!


----------



## RedRose19

tbh im too terrified to do the deed with oh... not til i see my first scan.. anyone else feeling too nervous to bd?
but my oh is acting like hes scared to touch me incase he hurts me i think lol
the doc said she will try get an early scan organised for me.. but is only 4 weeks til im suppose to have a scan anyway so hopefully that means i get one in about 2 ish weeks! i just hope it goes ok


good luck everyone with scans today and this week! :flower:


----------



## jelly tots

emma1985 said:


> I have just noticed it is a whole month since this thread started, 2 months (ish) into a 9 month pregnancy!! Yay!! SOOO excited.
> :cloud9:
> 
> I was made redundant last month so im on the dreaded job search :nope:, feeling sick most of the day and arguing abit the DH at the moment as he seems to think getting a job, close by, good money and temporary should be easy! Well its not!! got a interview this afternoon in the nearest town but thats 25 miles away and then he was having a go about parking fees, the price of fuel etc etc!! MEN! :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Good luck all of you have scans this week, mine was 2 weeks ago and I have to wait till 9th November to see my midwife and will hopeflly get a scan the week after. 11/12 weeks. I cannot wait for the next 4 weeks to pass till we start hitting 2nd Trimester, and hopefully the sickness will go away. :happydance:
> 
> Only had sex three times this month, god the month we were trying it was almost every day, poor hubby must feel abit abandoned. :blush:

it is exciting most of us are just about 2 months in :happydance:

just hope these next few weeks go by very quickly so we can all get our booking-in and dating scans done and out the way, not just for reassurance and to see our lovely babies on those screens, but also so we can start announcing. i really cant wait for that. i like telling people and seeing their reactions. especially those few who knew how hard its been the last few years for us.

i really do feel for you with job hunting, i hope your interview goes well.

im having the same arguements with hubster over it, i cant sit on the m6 for an hour each way every day but he seems to think otherwise.
luckily im still in my job at our previous house til it sells, but looking for one to transfer to within the civil service is turning out to be very hard. i think i am definately going to have to apply for redundancy when the next tranche comes up and try get a civvy one, there are loads in accounts being advertised, not the most ideal wage as where im moving to isnt the highest income area but a job nonetheless. i know i wont get company maternity pay but at least getting a regular wage until mat leave i can save some money up.


----------



## babyd0310

I still feel like I have ages until the scan and when we can tell people :sad1:


----------



## gemgem77

Espacey your video is lovely!!!

Emma I haven't done the deed since I found out I was preggers, way too scared!!!! Hubby being really good about it although he is definitely feeling abandoned lol

Good luck for the scans today x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Had my scan and it was brilliant!! It was external today and I can't believe how big the baby is now and what a good pic they got on the screen externally! Saw the little heart beating :cloud9: Beanie had it's little legs stretched out! So cute. Aaand I've been moved forward! I was dated at 8 weeks 2 days. Which actually makes me due in May, but we'll omit that fact lol So happy to see my little beanie! I really feel like this one is a boy :blue: Here are my pics.
 



Attached Files:







8 weeks 2 days.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 12









8 weeks 2 days 2.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## gemgem77

Oh Emzy that is amazing, so happy for you :hugs: Isn't it amazing how much the change week to week now, makes me feel tearful lol xxx


----------



## abic77

Emzywemzy that is awesome!!! I am just so in awe of how clever these ultrasound thingys are!! Bet you feel so chuffed to bits hun!

I am sooooo excited for my first scan but i have no idea when that will be, I called the Dr about 4 weeks ago and said "hi i have found out i'm pregnant and just wondered what i need to do now".....the receptionist said when you are 6 weeks, call us and we'll book you in around 8 or 9 weeks with the midwife. 

And that was it!

Should i have done or be doing anything else?

Oh - i did book an apt separately with the Dr but to talk about my anti-depressants not actual baby stuff (indirectly related!)


----------



## abic77

To Laura and Jellytots....congrats on being RASPBERRIES today!!

I get excited when i see you 2 changing each week coz i am a day behind you!

Emzywemzy....you are SUCH a raspberry already now too!!!!
yippeeee!


----------



## pumpkin007

Greasy hair over here too, one day and its ready to be washed again,

Jelly tots, I am totally opposite to you all I want is tomato soup!!!! lolx

I am also frightened of dtd, hubby must feel really used, i wouldnt leave him alone when we were ttc lol x

Need to get my ticker sorted, its nice to know where you are on the fruit chain, have a great day everyone x:thumbup:


----------



## TrAyBaby

goodluck with all the scan still to happen today. Emzy great pics :thumbup: I have my scan in 2 days eeeeeeeek

I cant remember who said something about crochet a few post back, however just wanted to say that i crochet and LOVE IT. Its so relaxing and addictive. I used to knit a long time ago but much prefer crochet. Working on a blanket for my sister (who is 22 weeks pregnant), booties for my friend who is due in early december and a christmas throw for my mother. I might start a little project for myself soon.

As for the BDing, i have been a little more frisky lately but its my OH that wants to wait a few more weeks till we are closer to 12 weeks so that we know everything is fine, bless him x


----------



## babyd0310

Great scan Emzy! 

We haven't dtd since finding out i'm preggo..not because i'm worried, just because I am too exhausted to even think about it!


----------



## cricket in VA

Haha...we dtd once, but luckily DH has also been exhausted since he's been working 80+ hour weeks, including weekends for three weeks now! He's a computer programmer, so it's not usually like this. Just some bad management skills at the top leaving them with crunch time now. I'm honestly so glad...I'm so bloody tired right now I don't want to even think about it! 

I actually do quite a bit of knitting when the mood strikes, although it hasn't in a while. Mostly I make hats, scarves and baby blankets...too little patience for bigger items! I've heard crocheting is easy, and have actually tried unsuccessfully to teach myself. Don't know why, but can't get the hang of it. I need someone to sit down with me for five minutes and tell me what I'm doing wrong!

I am super excited to announce too! I was looking up creative ways to tell online last night, and they were all making me cry! I just can't wait to be able to not make excuses about why I'm sick or why I'm not drinking. It's hard!!


----------



## Lilyfire

Amazing scan pics Emzy! :D You must be over the moon!! I'm sooooo scared about mine, and I know it's normal but my boobs would choose today to hurt less. I'm going to be a nervous wreck until 2:30pm. 
Hubby and I haven't had sex since finding out I'm pregnant, I think it's a mixture of us both being scared, me being bloated and very painful boobs! Maybe after today we'll feel better??!
Holy crap I'm so nervous!


----------



## abic77

Hey Lilyfire you will be absolutely FINE!!! My boobs are also not as sore at the moment but i am just trying to chill out about it!

Good luck and can't wait to hear all about it


----------



## abic77

OMG does anyone else have a crazy bad headache where everything hurts like a hangover head?????????????


----------



## jelly tots

lovely pics emzy

lilyfire everything will be fine, just enjoy it! looking forward to hearing all about it when you come back. my symptoms come and go all of the time. 

abi yep ive had a headache the last two days, not fun at all and nothing will shift it.

as for dtd we have once which was last weekend, ive just been either too tired, hubster is working away with me living at our old house, or ive been worshipping the loo when he is home


----------



## dawnky1983

Hey jelly tots if you really want to learn a bit about knitting i used a website called video jug it's like you tube for crafty things! lots of good stuff prob bout crochet too!x


----------



## abic77

Right i am such a piggy...i have had a giant malteser cake (they make them at my work and are sooooo yummy but soooo naughty!) and a cadburys crunchie and am about to eat another one! I also have a box full of chocolate orange tiffin at home (made by my mother-in-law) which i intend to have a go at tonight! In the meantime i am gonna have an M&S curry for me tea!
Yuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## jelly tots

dawnky1983 said:


> Hey jelly tots if you really want to learn a bit about knitting i used a website called video jug it's like you tube for crafty things! lots of good stuff prob bout crochet too!x

thanks it's been years since i last did it, and my nanna always started it off and finished it for me (i just made scarves and blankets for my dolls and bears)
may look on ebay for some cheap kit and give it a go making a blanket or something.


----------



## Emzywemzy

I can't stop eating coco pops! But they are all I can eat! I can't stand the thought of anything else. I gave Holly macaroni cheese for lunch and was heaving! Coco pops it is then!


----------



## abic77

OMG after my 2 crunchie bars I actually feel less foggy headed???????????????
whats that all about?

Am I the only one on here now? 

I never get to join in the daytime convo's coz i never get to go on the internet at work and now that i am there's no-one else playing!!

PS only had 1 poo today and normally have up to 5! could this be the constipation kicking in?

I learned to knit as a kid but my mother-in-law in a brilliant knitter so may learn from her!

We haven't announced to them yet (only my parents) and i know that when we do tell them (prob this weekend) there will be piles of knitting ready in the next few weeks (despite the fact it will be summer when we pop!!)


----------



## abic77

ok i take it back....i didn't realise that the page doesn't auto refresh so here's me chatting to myself and you're at it!

I LOVE coco pops! anything made of chocolate or peanut butter in fact!

PS i do feel a little sick now after my binge and I can feel a poo coming on now after what i have just said!

Let's all knit something over next few weeks and post our pictures (will distract us from scans and will flutter away the next 4 weeks too!)


----------



## cricket in VA

Oh man...I wish I could eat enough to poo! I'm usually VERY regular, but lately I can barely get enough in and then keep it down! Lost my yogurt this morning, having some plain noodles with olive oil and a bit of salt now...hoping they make the tum happy! Even when I'm not feeling sick I can't eat anything! 

Lily, is your scan at 2:30 or 4:30? I'm anxiously awaiting results!


----------



## cricket in VA

Abic, I'm halfway through a hat, so I'll finish that up and post. Good idea!

P.S. What a cliche to have a bunch of preggies sitting around knitting!


----------



## Lilyfire

It's at 2:30, I'm so freakin scared! I just want everything to go well and see that heartbeat. Eeeeeeek!


----------



## themarshas

abic77 said:


> OMG after my 2 crunchie bars I actually feel less foggy headed???????????????
> whats that all about?
> 
> Am I the only one on here now?
> 
> I never get to join in the daytime convo's coz i never get to go on the internet at work and now that i am there's no-one else playing!!
> 
> PS only had 1 poo today and normally have up to 5! could this be the constipation kicking in?
> 
> I learned to knit as a kid but my mother-in-law in a brilliant knitter so may learn from her!
> 
> We haven't announced to them yet (only my parents) and i know that when we do tell them (prob this weekend) there will be piles of knitting ready in the next few weeks (despite the fact it will be summer when we pop!!)

I'm just the opposite haha. Usually poo once a day at the most and currently everything is going right through me. Very strange. Although I've changed my eating habits quite a bit so that might be the difference


----------



## gemgem77

Lilyfire I can't wait to see your scan:happydance: Will you post it on here when you get back?
I cannot stop eating....am currently loving salt and vinegar crisps!! x


----------



## jelly tots

hahahaha

god this has made me giggle, sorry was on the phone and had a few urgent bits of work to do so missed all this and only just refreshed.

proper craving chocolate now, especially those nutrageous bars from morrissons. at slimming world tonight so wont be able to get one til the weekend either. booo!
the only chocolate we have in the vending machine at work are freddo's and i need something bigger than that and will look a right fat so and so getting more than one.

as for going to the loo, im struggling to manage more than 1 a day, normally just first thing in the morning and varies.

i cant seem to eat any dairy though unless in ready brek form, comes straight back up. not good for getting my milk quota each day.

im proper going to have to go to the co-op after fat club and get a big bar of dairy milk, box of coco pops to see if that helps with the dairy issue and then chip shop for tea too, i really fancy a cheese and onion potato cake with lots of vinegar.


----------



## harri

Jelly tots - how are you finding slimming world whilst pregnant? I quite at 5 weeks lol, I didn't see the point in paying to gain weight. I think I regret that decision now! X


----------



## cricket in VA

jelly tots said:


> im proper going to have to go to the co-op after fat club and get a big bar of dairy milk, box of coco pops to see if that helps with the dairy issue and then chip shop for tea too, i really fancy a cheese and onion potato cake with lots of vinegar.

Whatever that cheese and onion potato cake thing is sounds amazing. Definitely craving salts. You can also eat Tums for your calcium if you can't keep dairy down. 

Lily...3 hours! Report back immediately! :)


----------



## jelly tots

harri said:


> Jelly tots - how are you finding slimming world whilst pregnant? I quite at 5 weeks lol, I didn't see the point in paying to gain weight. I think I regret that decision now! X

ive not told them yet as still got 3 weeks left of my prepay thing. but i do know you have to have extra a & b choices on the pregnancy plan so already been doing that.
plus once you tell them you have to get it signed off by your midwife in the book they give you.
ive only put 3lb on in 3 weeks but i think that was more to do with the initial bloat and constipation as only put on 1/2lb last week.
i plan to keep doing it and go back to the gym to keep training for my gnr place next year now (had to defer this years as injured myself). i hope to at least try and maintain mostly over the next month or so if i can. but once my prepay runs out i might decide to stop getting weighed but still help out on the computer and scales. you can call target for the time being if you like and then you set an allocation of how much you can put on, usually advised by the midwife. think the max is 3stone unless you are having a multiple pregnancy.


----------



## dt1234565

Emzy great scan pic!!! Your baby looks so big!!!!

I know were are all waiting for our 12 week scans which seem like a lifetime away but funnily enough what feels closer is that come January we will all be getting our 20 week scans! Eek! January so doesn't seem far away but end of November does! Lol!

XxX


----------



## jelly tots

cricket in VA said:


> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> im proper going to have to go to the co-op after fat club and get a big bar of dairy milk, box of coco pops to see if that helps with the dairy issue and then chip shop for tea too, i really fancy a cheese and onion potato cake with lots of vinegar.
> 
> Whatever that cheese and onion potato cake thing is sounds amazing. Definitely craving salts. You can also eat Tums for your calcium if you can't keep dairy down.
> 
> Lily...3 hours! Report back immediately! :)Click to expand...

they are amazing, grated cheese, oinion and potato cakes that look a bit like fish cakes and fried - lush. ooo i wonder if they are still doing battered mars bars....mmmmmm!


----------



## cricket in VA

So true, dt!


----------



## cricket in VA

jelly tots said:


> cricket in VA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> im proper going to have to go to the co-op after fat club and get a big bar of dairy milk, box of coco pops to see if that helps with the dairy issue and then chip shop for tea too, i really fancy a cheese and onion potato cake with lots of vinegar.
> 
> Whatever that cheese and onion potato cake thing is sounds amazing. Definitely craving salts. You can also eat Tums for your calcium if you can't keep dairy down.
> 
> Lily...3 hours! Report back immediately! :)Click to expand...
> 
> they are amazing, grated cheese, oinion and potato cakes that look a bit like fish cakes and fried - lush. ooo i wonder if they are still doing battered mars bars....mmmmmm!Click to expand...

I am literally salivating right now. Eat one for me too!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Urghhhh can't think about food... bluurrghhh so sick today! Even the coco pops didn't stay in!!

Dt I thought it looked really big as well!! 

Right got to leave for work in a min, will try not to be sick on the way!

Lily good luck tonight, look forward to seeing your update when I finish work x


----------



## pink23

im just cooking chicken dinner will catch up in min xx


----------



## cricket in VA

Happy to report the noodles are staying down so far! To be honest, I'm starving! But can't find things that actually sound good or stay down :(


----------



## abic77

OMG girls i am soooo jealous! I know you're probably thinking it's not fair that i have no ms but i think it's not fair that i DON'T and all of you DO!
I am scared i'm not preggers anymore......would i know if anything had happened do you think? I mean i had those little cramps (the satisfying ones that tell you something is changing and growing inside) right up until about a week ago and they happened pretty much every day but so far for the last week there's been nothing.
nada.
Niet.
nowt.

what's going on?

When i go to my booking apt will they check that i am still pregnant then or not?


----------



## RedRose19

cricket in VA said:


> Happy to report the noodles are staying down so far! To be honest, I'm starving! But can't find things that actually sound good or stay down :(

i really want noodles after reading this :haha: i read it and i was like oh id love some noodles for tea! :haha:


----------



## RedRose19

i just got my scan date in im so excited! my first scan is wed so ill be 8 ish weeks i got an early scan usually have to wait til 12 weeks, then i have another in nov :)


----------



## cricket in VA

Mine's at EXACTLY 8 weeks, per LMP. I moved it to Tues from Fri...sooo impatient to make sure my blueberry is growing!


----------



## broodybelle

abic77 said:


> OMG girls i am soooo jealous! I know you're probably thinking it's not fair that i have no ms but i think it's not fair that i DON'T and all of you DO!
> I am scared i'm not preggers anymore......would i know if anything had happened do you think? I mean i had those little cramps (the satisfying ones that tell you something is changing and growing inside) right up until about a week ago and they happened pretty much every day but so far for the last week there's been nothing.
> nada.
> Niet.
> nowt.
> 
> what's going on?
> 
> When i go to my booking apt will they check that i am still pregnant then or not?

My cramping sensations have eased off this week- not sure if it's a good or bad sign. Think my uterus had stretched enough for something so small. Trying not to worry about it. My boobs are still tender and still feel nauseous in waves. Also still off most foods.

My current don't go there at all foods: all green veg (usually live on it), stirfry, curry, anything with chicken in it or meat to a certain extent.

Current foods I like: jelly, apples, cheese, toast, pasta with tomato and marscapone sauce, pizza, garlic bread, satsumas, honey. And that is pretty much it. 

Have to live each day as it comes in terms of food I can stomach, DH is doing very well at making emergency supermarket trips.

xxx


----------



## ESpacey

Emzywemzy said:


> Had my scan and it was brilliant!! It was external today and I can't believe how big the baby is now and what a good pic they got on the screen externally! Saw the little heart beating :cloud9: Beanie had it's little legs stretched out! So cute. Aaand I've been moved forward! I was dated at 8 weeks 2 days. Which actually makes me due in May, but we'll omit that fact lol So happy to see my little beanie! I really feel like this one is a boy :blue: Here are my pics.


EMZY!!!! Love the pictures! That's sooo great! :happydance:


----------



## ESpacey

To the ladies who had a cold, stuffy nose etc... did you take anything? I feel soooo sick, between the MS and the cold. If you didn't take anything, how long did it take it to go away (if it's gone)..


----------



## FirstBean

Abic- I have been feeling a bit like that to my symptoms have vanished I get waves of nausea and thats about it oh and am very tired.


----------



## dt1234565

Re disappearing symptoms I don't know if it means anything or not I am afraid. I never felt any different in my pregnancies that were fine to the ones that were not. 

I was a bit crampy nown again with my MMC but they were mild and just like stretching cramps, as we all know that's normal so I just don't think you can say what's normal or not unless you get blatantly obvious bad signs.

I know that's not very reassuring but it is the truth. 

All you can do if your worried is tell your midwife really.

Having said that I am sure you are fine as 100% of us are all getting symptoms going and coming x x x


----------



## babyd0310

Espacey - I haven't taken anything apart from paracetemol for the achyness! Still feeling really ill :sad1: 

I am in LOVE with mashed potato at the moment!! Never ever eat it usually, but I have just had a great big plate full!!! The only symptom that I have at the moment is the tiredness, it gets to about 3pm and i'm nearly falling asleep which is annoying because I work afternoons!! I am very anxious about waiting over 6 weeks for my scan xx


----------



## Lilyfire

cricket in VA said:


> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> im proper going to have to go to the co-op after fat club and get a big bar of dairy milk, box of coco pops to see if that helps with the dairy issue and then chip shop for tea too, i really fancy a cheese and onion potato cake with lots of vinegar.
> 
> Whatever that cheese and onion potato cake thing is sounds amazing. Definitely craving salts. You can also eat Tums for your calcium if you can't keep dairy down.
> 
> Lily...3 hours! Report back immediately! :)Click to expand...

Will do, I'm on my way now- feel like I'm going to throw up from nerves!


----------



## cricket in VA

ESpacey said:


> To the ladies who had a cold, stuffy nose etc... did you take anything? I feel soooo sick, between the MS and the cold. If you didn't take anything, how long did it take it to go away (if it's gone)..

Nope. And I'm miserable! I'm working from home today...except I let myself take a small nap and it's been 3 hours!! I could keep going too, but am trying to wake up right now...so lucky I can do this, but wow I'm tired!


----------



## pumpkin007

Ok, so i've been craving meat, cooked myself a stew, come to eat it and couldnt face it,, thats a good sign right?, so paranoid even more so today for some reason :( x


----------



## cricket in VA

Pumpkin, I totally understand the desire to be sick! I even called my doc and insisted on bloodwork when mine abated. But the doc said it's normal not to have them and it's normal for them to go away. So, I'd say that's a great sign! :)


----------



## cricket in VA

Anyone else keep refreshing for good news from Lily?? I feel like a stalker!

Edit: ok, I get it...I'm the only stalker :)


----------



## Lilyfire

WE JUST SAW A HEARTBEAT! It was amazing! I'm so happy it's unreal!!!! The baby measures a day bigger, but we are keeping my due date the same! Aaaargh, so happy! I will post a pic when I get home! :D XxX


----------



## broodybelle

Lilyfire said:


> WE JUST SAW A HEARTBEAT! It was amazing! I'm so happy it's unreal!!!! The baby measures a day bigger, but we are keeping my due date the same! Aaaargh, so happy! I will post a pic when I get home! :D XxX

Amazing news- how exciting. Bet you're thrilled.xx


----------



## Lilyfire

Here's an iPhone pic of our mini one!!!:
https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m609/mistylux/e41117ed.jpg


----------



## cricket in VA

:happydance:Yay!!:happydance:


----------



## Mrs.Craig

Congrats Lily!! :)


----------



## emma1985

Yay! Had almost a full day of feeling normal. Managed to eat three meals today for first time in over 2 weeks. 8 weeks!! So exciting! Can't wait to hit 12! and then christmas will keep us all distracted! Then its my birthday on 8th jan so lots to keep my mind off counting the days. X


----------



## abic77

Lilyfire said:


> WE JUST SAW A HEARTBEAT! It was amazing! I'm so happy it's unreal!!!! The baby measures a day bigger, but we are keeping my due date the same! Aaaargh, so happy! I will post a pic when I get home! :D XxX

Lilyfire CONGRATULATIONS Hun that is such wonderful news & so so happy for you (I have a little tear in my eye....I blame the hormones!!)

Brill photo too! Bet you can't wipe that grin off your face!!!x


----------



## cricket in VA

emma1985 said:


> Yay! Had almost a full day of feeling normal. Managed to eat three meals today for first time in over 2 weeks. 8 weeks!! So exciting! Can't wait to hit 12! and then christmas will keep us all distracted! Then its my birthday on 8th jan so lots to keep my mind off counting the days. X

That's awesome! I havent had a three meal day in weeks... if plain noodles count as a meal I had two meals today!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Lily that's brilliant news! Fab piccy too :) best feeling ever seeing that hb isn't it :)


----------



## gigglesems

Wow - huge congrats to those who have had their scans. The pics are fab!!!

Wow Emzy - bubs has grown big in a short space, cant believe your now due in May!!

I have my second scan in just under eight hours!!! I am quite scared because although I saw the heartbeat a couple of weeks ago it was slow and I am still having some bloody CM every now and then :( Actually broke down to DH and told him that I dont feel very positive about this scan - think I am thinking the worst so I am prepared for whatever they tell me!!! Now to try and keep myself busy so time passes quicker!!

Has Mei been around at all? Hoping she is doing okay! xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

awwwww lily your scan is amazing, beautiful little bean, congrats to you xxx


----------



## Mrs.Craig

is anyone else not experiencing MS at 7 weeks? My doctor said if it hasnt shown up at the end of this week, i will be lucky and probably wont get it. 

Anyone?


----------



## TrAyBaby

me!!!!! i dont have it, all i get some days are waves of nausea and an adversion to eating certain foods but no sickness. Some days i dont even have the nausea. In fact i was so worried about it i called my doctor for reasurrance but she was on holiday. I know she wouldve sent me for a scan but this other doctor (who was a little rude) just gave me another beta hcg test. My levels yesterday are 161214 so really high but im still so stressed out about the llack of symptoms that ive booked myself a private scan for this saturday. Even though i had a scan last week and saw our bubba with a heartbeat. I am the ultimate stress head!


----------



## Mrs.Craig

TrAyBaby said:


> me!!!!! i dont have it, all i get some days are waves of nausea and an adversion to eating certain foods but no sickness. Some days i dont even have the nausea. In fact i was so worried about it i called my doctor for reasurrance but she was on holiday. I know she wouldve sent me for a scan but this other doctor (who was a little rude) just gave me another beta hcg test. My levels yesterday are 161214 so really high but im still so stressed out about the llack of symptoms that ive booked myself a private scan for this saturday. Even though i had a scan last week and saw our bubba with a heartbeat. I am the ultimate stress head!

omg! ok! sighhh. this is our first and im freaking out....kinda. haha. 

ive had PLENTY of adversions and some nausea and dry heaving this morning but nothing else. and thats normally how it goes. 

ive never had the hcg test. just the scan. have you had a scan yet?


----------



## Rigi.kun

Mrs.Craig said:


> omg! ok! sighhh. this is our first and im freaking out....kinda. haha.
> 
> ive had PLENTY of adversions and some nausea and dry heaving this morning but nothing else. and thats normally how it goes.
> 
> ive never had the hcg test. just the scan. have you had a scan yet?

Same here, but today I could almost cry, just the thought of food is making me heave and my boss gave me a bucket which has been kindly labelled "preggo's spew bucket"  he think he's funny.

:( Sorry, I'm trying to be positive but today has been the worse, no spewing but the feeling of spewing is enough to make me cry. I just needed to let someone know. :hugs:


----------



## cricket in VA

TrAyBaby said:


> me!!!!! i dont have it, all i get some days are waves of nausea and an adversion to eating certain foods but no sickness. Some days i dont even have the nausea. In fact i was so worried about it i called my doctor for reasurrance but she was on holiday. I know she wouldve sent me for a scan but this other doctor (who was a little rude) just gave me another beta hcg test. My levels yesterday are 161214 so really high but im still so stressed out about the llack of symptoms that ive booked myself a private scan for this saturday. Even though i had a scan last week and saw our bubba with a heartbeat. I am the ultimate stress head!

You saw a heartbeat and your levels are super high and you have a healthy baby...I hope you're able to feel more secure soon! I know this is scary, but sounds like you're going well!


----------



## ESpacey

Lilyfire said:


> Here's an iPhone pic of our mini one!!!:
> https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m609/mistylux/e41117ed.jpg

LILY!!!! AHHHHHH!!!! SOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! :happydance:


----------



## babyd0310

Great news Lily!! Lovely pic you have there!!
My boobs are killing me today, they feel like they are on fire!!!!xx


----------



## dt1234565

Nice one Lily!!!

Good luck Giggle x x


----------



## pumpkin007

Gorgeous photo Lily :)

No sickness here either, had a slight aversion to some stew I made yesterday and that is the first time, I am 8 weeks now.

Emma, my daughter's bday is the 8th jan too :) x

My midwife left a message yesterday for me to call her back, it was too late when I got the message so will have to wait til today, i already have my appointment booked so not sure what she wants unless she has had a canx? 

We are going away next week, only to a caravan so hope the weather stays dry , at least i'l be able to put my feet up a little.

Have a good week x


----------



## emma1985

Yay! Great news Lily.
Lily is on our list of girls names, along with Isla, Alice, Evie, (with middle name Rose)

Pumpkin - 8th Jan is a popular day for celebs too, Elvis, Michael Ball, Shirley Bassey!! Wish I could sing but I can't! 

Sickness is back today, boobies hurt at night and when I walk, I now have a proper 1st tri bloat! Cannot wait to start showing! 

What's everyone doing today? I'm working a lunch shift, getting a new tyre on my car and housework, we might go for a few friday drinks (tonic water for me) at our local with friends later.

Xx


----------



## gemgem77

Lily I am so happy for you!!!!! What a great pic.

Good luck for today giggles, you'll be fine xx


----------



## emma1985

Oh and pumkin a week away in a caravan sounds like bliss!! X


----------



## gemgem77

Emma I'm working all day blergh!! Then home to go to bed at 8pm again probably!! What a great life I lead lol x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Morning!

Violently sick this morning and majorly sore boobs today. Guess I'm having a hormone surge! Those that are feeling bad :hugs: I just keep thinking only a few more weeks of feeling rubbish to go and its so worth it in the end!!

Me and holly are staying in today as were both snotty. Was up half the night with her crying as she couldn't sleep as she was so bunged up, bless her. Will try and get a nap at some point before I go to work this evening. 

Emma Evie/Eva is our favourite girls name... can't decide which exactly. And my middle name is rose! For boys we like Thomas and James x


----------



## beccad

Hi girls, think I need to join you all. Just got my BFP this morning, so think I'm squeezing in at the very end of June!

https://i56.tinypic.com/vx1yzn.jpg


----------



## abic77

Mrs.Craig said:


> is anyone else not experiencing MS at 7 weeks? My doctor said if it hasnt shown up at the end of this week, i will be lucky and probably wont get it.
> 
> Anyone?

Hiya....i have been exactly the same and not had any ms or even any nausia which was making me very nervous....in fact just yesterday i posted saying how unfair that i don't have any ms.....

.
.
.
fast forward to this morning (I am 8 weeks today) and i have just had my first vom of the pregnancy!!! I literally couldn't get to the toilet fast enough and then everything just came flying out. It was awful and stingy and biley and did not like it at all! The good thing is though since i threw up i got really hungry so am now eating a bacon sarnie (lets hope i can keep it down tho!!)


----------



## Emzywemzy

See Abic! Be careful what you wish for!!!


----------



## jelly tots

lovely pic lily, so pleased everything is fine.

giggles, im sure everything will be fine also.

dont feel too bad again this morning but woke up in the middle of the night absolutely roasting, had to take my pj's off i was soo warm. very weird as was freezing when i went to bed. was also very cold this morning and didnt want to get out from under the duvet. plan to have a proper lie in tomorrow.

the names i have on first choice are olivia paige or oliver patrick, other names we have on out list at the moment are sophie, isabella and charlotte for girls, william and george for boys.


----------



## gigglesems

Thanks for the positive wishes. I am so unbelievably relieved!!!!

The scan went really well :D - heartbeat was 153 and due date has changed to 2nd June so from the scan the other week, bubs has worked hard and caught up! The sonographer cant see the reason why I am spotting so I need to go back to docs for more tests to see what is happening! 

Feel like I can stop and take a breath!!!!

Oh no Abic - dont say that. I have had nausea but was hoping I had hit the point of no sickness! x


----------



## babyd0310

Great news giggles!!

I am catching up on housework this morning, so I don't have to do any this weekend! And then working this afternoon. So glad it's Friday!!!xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

glad all went well at your scan giggle, are you gonna post a pic of your bub so we can all coo over it :)


----------



## jelly tots

glad it went well, yes get a pic up so we can all have a look.

oh im so very jealous of you all, 4 weeks today at this exact time now i will be actually having mine :D


----------



## abic77

Right....i'm now thinking that my pukey was just a one off as feel absolutely fine now!
(still have hangover head etc) but nausia wise feel ok!

Giggles - congrats on the scan chick that's such good news! Get a piccy on here tho chick like the girls have been saying would be nice to see the beanie!!

PS - due to my vomit, my boss made a statement about me having morning sickness (thinking he was being funny/clever) and so i took him to one side and told him! PHEW!


----------



## dt1234565

Lol Abic! How funny!

Congrats Giggles!

Oh I wish I could get another scan!!!!

btw I have never had ms in any pregnancy but -tmi- I think I get the equivalent from downstairs of you know what I mean!!!!

xxx


----------



## dt1234565

Oh yes and in just over three weeks many of us will be down to 199 days to go and out if the 200's!!!!

xxxx


----------



## pumpkin007

Emma, I didnt realise so many singers shared 8th jan, Maya cant sing for toffee bless her lol, I love Isla, this is my top fav for girl, Evie is also on my list along with Ava, not so good with the boys though only one I like is Noah, that said we called Maya, olivia for 4 weeks until I decided it dint suit her lol :haha:


----------



## jelly tots

eeek! just did some research on photocopiers as the stupid bint i share an office with decided to move it right next to my desk. the noise was getting unbearable anyways, but just looked up about the ozone emitted (carbon particles and other gasses etc) and the facts are quite scary.
apparently can induce miscarriage so now rather worried. it has only been next to me for a week, but has been used a lot (and i mean a lot as also used as a printer) over the last few days. although my desk is in a corner with no windows behind me, the window is on the other side of the office. do you think i will be okay?


----------



## Gemini85

scan went well! i think it looks like a frog! lol
Dated at 7+5 which is what i thought, so my EDD was confirmed at 3rd June still.....my bday! lol x
 



Attached Files:







photo7+5.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## dt1234565

Excellent Laura are you still having one next week? X


----------



## Gemini85

no, that was a confusion as i first thought! ive changed it as i want it at 12 weeks, so its now 21st Novemeber for my 12 week scan. im now looking at booking a private gender scan for 79 quid on the day before xmas eve.....thoughts? x


----------



## gemgem77

Glad your scan went well giggles, looking forward to the pic!

Laura what a lovely pic you must be so pleased!!
OMG it's 12.05pm and I have eaten so much aready today, somebody stop me!!! x


----------



## Gemini85

ive already done a maccy ds breakfast, a doughnut and a cupcake....these carbs are killing me! mmmm x


----------



## babyd0310

Glad everything went well Gemini! Lovely pic.

Jelly tots - I would try not to worry, sometimes looking on the net is not the best thing! I am the biggest culprit! They probably mean if you literally had the copier going 24/7 and you were standing there breathing the fumes right in. If your really worried, maybe ask if it can get moved?

I have just had jacket potato with egg mayo for lunch, I had a thing with egg mayo when I was pregnant with grace and think I will this time aswell!xx


----------



## pink23

ive just had egg mayo sanwich and now really tired . I think caleb is to so maybe before i have to meet my mom later we might have a sneaky nap lol xx
cant wait to get my scan pic only 2 weeks to go xx
I stepped on the scales this morning and weighed 2lbs lighter but having been eaitng more and not even sick xx


----------



## jelly tots

lovely pic there laura, glad your due date has stayed the same too.

ooo mcdonalds breakfast, i love the sausage and agg mcmuffin :)

i had lentil and bacon soup with cheesy wotsits for lunch, fancy another packet now but im going to be good. lost 1/2lb at slimming world last night - complete surprise as not really been sticking to it much this week with being ill last weekend and nauseous some of the week.

thanks babyd, i am probably just looking into it too much, i have moved it across a little bit but have to wait til she is back in to move her cabinets over so i can push it away a bit further. its only a very small office anyways so not ideal as it is.


----------



## TrAyBaby

wow great scan pic gemini, making me really excited for my one tomorrow now eeeeek x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Lovely bean Gemini! I am thinking of a private gender scan too. I had one with Holly... well actually I had several! ha ha I had a gender scan at 17 weeks, but she wasn't completely sure. Then when they couldn't confirm at my 20 week scan I had another at 22 weeks when she confirmed it. Then at 28 weeks I had a 4d scan!


----------



## emma1985

I'm sat in car place waiting for them to fit me a new tyre. I just feel like I'm going to throw up, I cannt bare to eat anything, just had 1slice of toast, can't bare anything else. Its horrid, soooo poorly. :(


----------



## Greens25

Anyone else REALLY nervous before their first scan? I have mine on Tuesday after work and I am so scared there will be something wrong. Although my last blood work was still going up, I have symptoms (nausea, sore boobs, gas, exhaustion) I will still be worried until I see that little flicker on the screen.

Anyone else feel this way before their first scan?


----------



## cricket in VA

Greens, I'm feeling exactly that...mine is on tuesday morning! My bloods were going up, but at a rate of doubling every 8 days. Doc said it was fine, but I'm nervous! Keep thinking about it. 4 days until I know something...it's killing me!


----------



## jelly tots

i still feel that way as not getting an early scan, not even having bloods done until my booking in appointment a week on monday :(
4 weeks today i have to wait for the scan to make sure everything is there and okay.

everyting will be fine though, try your best not to worry about it.

emma hope you manage to eat something soon, its not nce feeling like that plus you feel even weaker with not being able to eat.

its a good job hubster is working away at the moment, had really bad wind last night, all through the night and this morning. god knows where it came from as not touched anything fizzy in weeks.


----------



## abic77

Jellytots....I also had REALLY bad wind last night....i literally kept waking up as thought i was gonna follow through and shit the bed! it is quite normal for me to be gassy but this was jsut off the scale! I had 1 and a half tins of baked beans though for my tea last night so that may have something to do with it!

Since my puke this morning i have been so not nauseous and now I can't stop eating BIG TIME!

Oh well nevermind!

Oh and WHO EATS EGG MAYO ON A JACKET POTATO???? that is just sooooooo wrong girls, sorry! I think that has to be a pregnant thing?? I have met people who aren't pregnant who eat that shizzle and it makes me wanna hurl! YUKYUKYUK!


----------



## Emzywemzy

I was craving chilli on a baked potato. So I spend the morning making a nice chilli and put some spuds in the oven. Just came to eat it and could only manage one mouthful- settled for an apple instead! Oh well at least OH and Holly can have it for their dinner!


----------



## jelly tots

abic77 said:


> Jellytots....I also had REALLY bad wind last night....i literally kept waking up as thought i was gonna follow through and shit the bed! it is quite normal for me to be gassy but this was jsut off the scale! I had 1 and a half tins of baked beans though for my tea last night so that may have something to do with it!
> 
> Since my puke this morning i have been so not nauseous and now I can't stop eating BIG TIME!
> 
> Oh well nevermind!
> 
> Oh and WHO EATS EGG MAYO ON A JACKET POTATO???? that is just sooooooo wrong girls, sorry! I think that has to be a pregnant thing?? I have met people who aren't pregnant who eat that shizzle and it makes me wanna hurl! YUKYUKYUK!

thinking back i had mushy peas with my cheese and onion potato cake so they may have caused it but ive never ever been that bad before.

yuk indeed for egg mayo on baked potato, totally has to be prawns or tuna mayo and sweetcorn.

agree with you on the sickness, since being ill over the weekend i have just wanted to eat everything in sight, obviously a good sign that jellybean is growing.


----------



## Gemini85

Emzywemzy said:


> Lovely bean Gemini! I am thinking of a private gender scan too. I had one with Holly... well actually I had several! ha ha I had a gender scan at 17 weeks, but she wasn't completely sure. Then when they couldn't confirm at my 20 week scan I had another at 22 weeks when she confirmed it. Then at 28 weeks I had a 4d scan!

would love to see what a 4d scan looks like! can you post it? xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

I want to eat but can't!! I'm bloody starving but I can't find anything I want!! 

I keep having really bad wind as well. It was bad at work again last night and I had to keep going to the toilet/to collect imaginary things off the printer again. It was so painful, it was getting trapped and I kept squirming around in my chair!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Gemini85 said:


> Emzywemzy said:
> 
> 
> Lovely bean Gemini! I am thinking of a private gender scan too. I had one with Holly... well actually I had several! ha ha I had a gender scan at 17 weeks, but she wasn't completely sure. Then when they couldn't confirm at my 20 week scan I had another at 22 weeks when she confirmed it. Then at 28 weeks I had a 4d scan!
> 
> would love to see what a 4d scan looks like! can you post it? xxClick to expand...

Yeah sure, I'll go and dig out a couple of pics :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Here are a few of my private scan pics of Holly. They were sooo clear, I love them! Defo recommend going for a private one if you can afford it.

17 weeks gender scan:
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/23457_10150170771285473_743965472_11684658_7900553_n.jpg

22 weeks scan:
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/30769_10150193272975473_743965472_12291603_3259850_n.jpg

28 weeks 4d scan:
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/29659_10150217512895473_743965472_12899266_2421245_n.jpg

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/29659_10150217512940473_743965472_12899270_3559075_n.jpg

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/29659_10150217513050473_743965472_12899281_7543644_n.jpg

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/29659_10150217513145473_743965472_12899294_5945405_n.jpg


----------



## abic77

wowweeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Emzy these are AMAAZZZING! I can't believe this is your little girl and everything!!! I am getting really excited coz by Christmas our beans will look like your 17 week piccie!! This is amazing!

How much was the 4D if you don't mind me asking??

PS i love the fact you have to pretend to pick things up from the photocopier....thanks goodness your workmate didn't move the photocopier like Jellytot's did or else you would have to think of another excuse!

I do not like that awful bloated full of gas feeling....apart from anything else when you do try and subtly let one out they usually make a loud squeeky noise.....all of a sudden the wheels on the office chair need a good lubricating!


----------



## Emzywemzy

I know, it blew my mind seeing her in 3d on the screen! I actually have a video of it if you'd like to see it:

https://s584.photobucket.com/albums/ss289/emzywemzy83/Baby/?action=view&current=VTS_01_1.mp4

LOL I know god help me if they move it next to my desk!! ha ha ha


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and the place I went had 2 package prices, £80 for the silver package and £120 for the gold package. I paid the £80 but seeing as I'd had 2 scans already, she actually gave me the gold package so I got the dvd and more pictures printed. I got all of them on a disk as well, about 80 of them!


----------



## ESpacey

Wow Emzy!! That's soo neat!!!!! I can't wait to get a 3D scan of mine! I love it!!!


----------



## Gemini85

they are great. was just talking to my MIL about finding out the sex, she doesnt want me to, but im adamant i will. ive booked the private gender scan on 23rd december!
ive read alot of posts on late loss (sorry to go here girls) and some have said they regretted not finding out as it meant they didnt get a chance to bond like they wouldve if they had known. so im sticking. by chrsitmas eve i shall be pink OR blue! any of you guys choosing to stay yellow? x


----------



## LittleBird

Emzywemzy said:


> I have one sitting on the floor right in front of me, watching mickey mouse clubhouse! Well okay she's not really a baby any more! :cry:

Emzy, your daughter looks just like a little girl in my DS2's preschool class! And congratulations on a successful scan!

I'm a couple of days behind because I was having computer problems yesterday.

Lilyfire, Yay! for finding a heartbeat! :happydance: I'm so excited for you! I find that my hair is greasier too. I have to wash it every day. Actually, I have had this conversation with my hairdresser and she can always tell I'm pregnant almost immediately because she sees the difference in my hair. Although she's too nice to say "greasy". She calls it "heavy". :haha:

I have had some gas too, so it makes me happy when DH watches TV downstairs in the evenings and I can have the room to myself! He hasn't caught me, yet!

ESpacey -- congratulations on finding the heartbeat! The waiting is killing me. I have 10 more days until my appointment. But I'm so happy that your percentages are increasing!

Gemini, congrats on your scan!

I'm sorry if I missed anyone, but this thread moves at the speed of light!

AFM, I am just waiting. First ultrasound in 10 days. We are going to tell MIL about the pregnancy this weekend as she'll be out of the country for a month. I know, it's early, but I don't think we can wait anymore. Too excited. :)


----------



## babyd0310

Sorry but I love egg mayo on jacket potato!! I've never really thought of it as being weird, but I suppose maybe it is!! I try everything on a jacket potato!

Emzy they are gorgeous scan pics..I work at the hospital, so I had a sneak peek of Gracie in 4d for free. Will have to dig out some pics! Hoping they will do that this time, but if not I will prob pay out for a 4d scan as it is so amazing x


----------



## babyd0310

This is the only one on the computer. This was at 20 weeks
 



Attached Files:







4d.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## broodybelle

Hi ladies. 

Apparantly my head teacher asked one of my colleagues (who knows) whether I was pregnant or not. She just shrugged it off and said I could be but she wouldn't know as we're not that close. To which the head replied, well I could just ask her myself. She then went on to say that she hoped not as two pregnant teachers already was enough and that I could at least wait until after Christmas... eeeek. 
Really looking forward to that conversation after half term!! 
x


----------



## usamom

Hello ladies!! I had my scan this morning and we got to see a little flicker of a heartbeat. I'm so relieved now.. The RE released me to a regular OB/CNM! So excited.

Congrats on all the scans and great pictures. Mine is so blurry that I'm not even going to bother posting it. Just looks like a little fuzzball. 

So sorry for those of you suffering with terrible MS. So far, I've been good. Last pregnancy I managed to make it without any and hoping for the same this time around!

Best wishes!!


----------



## babyruth

Hi ladies! Just jumping on this thread! I got my BFP on the 19th and would be due June 26th 2012. First prenatal appt on November 10th. Until then I am waiting impatiently lol Baby dust to all :flower:


----------



## babyd0310

Sent hubby out to get some lemon drizzle cake..he's literally been gone an hour!! Bless him xx


----------



## dt1234565

Heres a link to my pic of my bump from Sonny painted at about 25 weeks

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/289996-my-bumps-been-face-painted-pics.html

And my 4d scan pics at 28 weeks

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/300758-4d-scan-pics-last.html


----------



## babyd0310

Ahh dt I love your painted bump!!x


----------



## babyd0310

And they all guessed the gender right!!xx


----------



## dt1234565

I know! Lol! I did have on my siggy at the time "I'm predicted a girl but I think it's a boy" we were team yellow till the 4d scan when I found out behind Dh's back!!!


----------



## babyd0310

dt1234565 said:


> I know! Lol! I did have on my siggy at the time "I'm predicted a girl but I think it's a boy" we were team yellow till the 4d scan when I found out behind Dh's back!!!

Haha did you tell him?? I don't think I could not find out, i'm to inpatient!x


----------



## dt1234565

Yea. When Sonny was about 6 months old! :rofl: he said it was so much better not finding out. I said I knew!!! Lol!!!


----------



## LegoHouse

Anyone else still not feeling pregnant? :dohh:


----------



## babyd0310

Lol how funny!! :rofl: I would not have been able to keep it secret xx


----------



## usamom

LegoHouse said:


> Anyone else still not feeling pregnant? :dohh:

Yep.... Same here.... Though now that I've had a few scans- I'm no longer complaining and am thankful for feeling so good!


----------



## usamom

dt1234565 said:


> Yea. When Sonny was about 6 months old! :rofl: he said it was so much better not finding out. I said I knew!!! Lol!!!

Oh that's crazy!! What was his response when you told him?


----------



## LegoHouse

I've had my hormones checked and they're more than doubling, and I have a scan on Monday! I'm not complaining really, it's just very strange! My other 3 pregnancies (2 miscarriages) I felt so pregnant by now!


----------



## dt1234565

babyd0310 said:


> Lol how funny!! :rofl: I would not have been able to keep it secret xx

Oh I never! The whole family knew! It was just him who didn't! Lol!!

He was fine when I told him. I said it never ruined his experience and I wanted to know, so no harm done. But to punish me he says this time he will find out and not tell me! I said I'm the Mum it doesn't work like that! They do what I want not what he wants!

I'm up for not finding out this time though but in another 12 weeks I may have changed my mind!

X


----------



## cricket in VA

I'm staying team yellow...I've always wanted to be surprised. As my friend says, it gives you the motivation to keep pushing at the end so you can find out :). Plus, I want yellow and green everything, and not knowing the gender is the only way to have people stay neutral! 


Still feeling crappy. This bean better be healthy or I'm going to be pretty bitter I've felt so sick! Anyone have creative ways to get around why you're sick? I'm running out!!


----------



## gigglesems

Thanks for all the lovely wishes ladies - made me smile from ear to ear when I logged on today!! xxx

I have no way of getting the pic on at the minute but when I do I will. I probably wont get another scan until 18 weeks now as they dont do the 12 week as standard so when you guys are getting those I am gonna be so jealous lol! I wont have to pay for the 18 week one though and for a $2 donation I get a DVD of it which is great!

Welcome to all of the newbies and congrats on all of the scans.

To those worrying about lack of symptoms - initially my boobs ached but they only hurt a tiny bit once in a blue moon. Nausea comes and goes too. The only constant symptom I have is EXHAUSTION!!!!


----------



## gigglesems

Hey Cricket - I wear sea bands and someone asked me about them the other day. Told them I am on meds from the doctor that are making me suffer from nausea - you could say something along those lines! If they dig further just say "I would prefer not to talk about it to be honest". That stops people in their tracks and it isnt rude...I dont think anyway lol


----------



## cricket in VA

Giggles...good idea! That will work everywhere but work...people are too nosy! They'll want to know what meds I'm on, when I'll be done, if I can change to a different med, etc, etc. It's nice to work with people who care, but tricky!


----------



## cricket in VA

By the way, dt, amazed you kept that secret! I would have fessed up instantly - I'm a terrible liar/omitter. That's what is making these 12 weeks SO hard for me!


----------



## gigglesems

I tried to add the fruit ticker but it is a day behind my other one! Entered same date - might it be something to do with time difference?

Oh Cricket - thats a hard one!!! Not too sure in that case. Will have a think about it though! :D


----------



## Gemini85

babyruth said:


> Hi ladies! Just jumping on this thread! I got my BFP on the 19th and would be due June 26th 2012. First prenatal appt on November 10th. Until then I am waiting impatiently lol Baby dust to all :flower:

Welcome and congrats! June is the best month! :) lol x


----------



## cricket in VA

I cannot tell you all how excited I am. Nervously went out to dinner with DH's cousins, and not only managed to be moderately chipper the whole time but also ATE spaghetti with meatballs (only 1/3 of the serving, but that's something) AND the most delicious chocolate peanutbutter milkshake I've ever had. And I'm actually feeling OK. Normally I get sick at 10 pm each night, so I'm not out of the clear, but first time in 3 days I've felt a bit normal.


----------



## Lilyfire

Hey everyone! Just done a huge catchup! After my scan yesterday we had a coop board interview for our new apartment, I think it went well, we'll find out on Monday I think. Then we went to two baby shops to look at stuff, it's so much more real to us now, it's amazing! I found out a few things at my appointment: apparently it's IS ok to dye your hair (which I totally won't be doing tomorrow because this is naturally red hair... Cough, cough!) and, urgh, I've put on 7lbs since my last visit, which in my Drs words is "a little more than what we'd like" Urgh. I explained I was in a state of pretty much constant dieting before TTC and that had something to do with it, but still that and the woman from work calling me fat this week has really got to me. Jeez, bigger things... why can't I let the weight thing go until June?! Oh also, my ovulation date (i know the date as I was on clomid and using OPKs) puts me at 7w3days today, I just kept it as the date based on my LMP because it gave me two extra days, so anyway, I thought they'd put me back, however the measurements showed I was actually a day AHEAD! Yup, big baby! They are keeping me at the date from my LMP now, still June 3rd!
Anyway, yeah, whoever mentioned coco pops the other day, you are my favourite person right now. It's just SO RIGHT! Loving it! What else? Oh yeah, Emma, I love the name Lily, it's my dog's name. And before getting pregnant, in my spare time I was a sideshow performer and did fire eating, hence Lilyfire!! 
I *LOVE* Evie and Ava so much... But it seems so do a lot of people and I'm worried if I go with one of them she (if it's a she) will be one of many in her class.... Hmmmmm, not sure. Such gorgeous names though! I ran the name Brooke by my family as me and hubby really love it, my family laughed and said it was very American, we had to point out that our child will actually be American!! 
And yeah, whoever posted about being nervous about the scan (sorry, I know I wanted to reply to you I got caught in my waffling reply and have now totally forgot who posted it) I spent my scan day almost puking from nerves and I was almost shaking when I was waiting, as soon as I got in there I was just excited. Its so amazing! And the internal ultrasound is nowhere near as uncomfortable as I thought it would be, it was fine. And I didn't spot after it-yey! It's actually given me and hubby some confidence that some sexy-time will be perfectly ok!!! 
Ok, that's enough waffling from me I'm glad you ladies are all doing well, love seeing all the awesome scan pics :D XxX


----------



## Lilyfire

cricket in VA said:


> By the way, dt, amazed you kept that secret! I would have fessed up instantly - I'm a terrible liar/omitter. That's what is making these 12 weeks SO hard for me!

Ditto, of the three people who have guessed from my gigantic and truthfully, rather spectacular boobs, I have had to admit it to all of them. I can't lie! 

Oh, question: will these things stop growing soon? I'm enjoying having proper boobs but I'm off shopping for bra's tomorrow as I've gone up 2 cup sizes and kinda hope it stops there!!!

Oh and last thing: hubby and I are OBSESSED with that leaf design Silver Cross Surf. My mum has offered to buy it for us and we are going to have it shipped over as we CANNOT find ANYWHERE in the states that stocks it. It's soooooo pretty!!!

OK, I really am shutting up now!!!


----------



## cricket in VA

OK...I am seriously trying to NOT be concerned that my boobs are the same cup size still!! They are sore, and the nipples are more pronounced (TMI), but they haven't grown. You ladies and your two cup sizes up are kind of worrying me!

BUT, that said, Lilyfire - so glad all is going well with you!! Great to read your more detailed updates...keep them coming :)


----------



## cricket in VA

Oh, also I already have good friends who's children are named Evie and Ava, so those are out for me for sure!


----------



## Lilyfire

cricket in VA said:


> OK...I am seriously trying to NOT be concerned that my boobs are the same cup size still!! They are sore, and the nipples are more pronounced (TMI), but they haven't grown. You ladies and your two cup sizes up are kind of worrying me!
> 
> BUT, that said, Lilyfire - so glad all is going well with you!! Great to read your more detailed updates...keep them coming :)

I *KNOW* it's easier said than done, but you have to believe what everyone keeps saying: every woman and her pregnancy is different. I've not been actually sick yet and that was worrying me a little, but after the scan and my dr telling me not to worry, I know it's all normal for me. You've got changes in your boobs, so there's obviously stuff going on there... maybe they'll just come out of nowhere in the third trimester or something!! I really think its ok for us all to react to pregnancy slightly differently, don't worry! :)


----------



## gigglesems

This is 4th preggie and 3rd sticky (FX'd) so far for me and all have been very different. This is the first time that boobs even hurt - didnt really grow until just before I had DS and DD and that was just a little bit. The REALLY big growth comes a couple of days after birth - they were huge...like porno huge!!! And painful - like they were gonna burst if anyone touched them. DH thought it was really funny - I shit myself lol! I woke up about 2 days after I had DS as my chest felt painful and wet - stood up and the top I had on for bed was drenched in milk so took it off - turned my back to DH and he said "I can even see them from behind...they're massive!" lol

Think we should start sharing the funny stories - I know I have had some silly things happen to me in pregnancy and labour!!!


----------



## dt1234565

cricket in VA said:


> By the way, dt, amazed you kept that secret! I would have fessed up instantly - I'm a terrible liar/omitter. That's what is making these 12 weeks SO hard for me!

Well ok I will fess up to this now too! This will make you laugh, at 35 weeks I found out behind his back with Taya too!

He made me swear I had not rung them to find out and I did swear I had not, as this was true, i fessed up I had sent him an email instead!!! Lol! It was professor Stuart Campbell who did Tayas scan the man who pioneered 4d scanning he was so lovely he really was x Anyway DH had the right hump but obv got over it pretty quick too!

Then with Sonny I just feel that if he didn't want to know that's fine bit I did and we both had a right to what we wanted. So by not telling him it was not a lie I just gave him the birth experience he wished to have. 

XxxX

Ps Lilyfire I love you story and your life bet you've seen some mental things! I also think the name Brooke is lovely, with names just go with what you love once baby is a few months old you can't imagine them with any other name anyway, have you ever seen a one year old and thought you don't like their name? No that's just something we do to pregnant people!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## babyd0310

Lily - great update! I really love the leaf design silver cross surf!

Oh the great name debate! with Grace we had everyone asking and saying what they did and didn't like, everyone had there own horrible opinions. So she didn't have a name until the day after she was born and I picked Grace and hubby picked Amelia (neither of which had come up in pregnancy, but really suited her) and we decided to play paper, rock, scissors to decide!!! And I won :happydance: Not the most conventional way to decide!!! This time we are not going to tell anyone!


----------



## TrAyBaby

eeeeeeek i have my scan in an hour :wacko:


----------



## dt1234565

TrAyBaby said:


> eeeeeeek i have my scan in an hour :wacko:

How exciting!!!!


----------



## broodybelle

TrAyBaby said:


> eeeeeeek i have my scan in an hour :wacko:

Hope it all goes well for you.x


----------



## Mei190

TrAyBaby said:


> eeeeeeek i have my scan in an hour :wacko:

Good luck!! 

I have returned to the thread for a little bit, still feel unsure on how everything is going as I don't 'feel' pregnant but then again had a scan after the bleeding which was okay. And bleeding has stopped since then :happydance: 
Just praying everything will stay that way. 

As for names, me and OH never agreed with Nathaniel's name. It probably will be the same this time! I got my choice of name in the end though, and that's all that matters :haha: 
We only decided on names just before the 20 week scan. It stuck from then on!


----------



## emma1985

Morning Girls. 

Were staying team yellow, I really don't want to find out, I will be over the moon either way and love the idea of a suprise. 
My dad is really really excited, he is convinced the baby will be a girl. I think that too, which has shocked me because when we were ttc I was sure I would have boys!

Anyone else desperate for a bump? Having a bump for christmas would be the best present ever! 

What's anyone doing today? - good luck anyone having a scan. 

My hubster is working this morning so I'm doing house work. 
Were going to try and go see his sisters and tell them this afternoon. 

Xx


----------



## dt1234565

Mei! Welcome back! I looked you up this morning. I was wondering about you and could see you hadn't posted for a while. So glad your back x x x


----------



## RedRose19

emma1985 said:


> Morning Girls.
> 
> Were staying team yellow, I really don't want to find out, I will be over the moon either way and love the idea of a suprise.
> My dad is really really excited, he is convinced the baby will be a girl. I think that too, which has shocked me because when we were ttc I was sure I would have boys!
> 
> Anyone else desperate for a bump? Having a bump for christmas would be the best present ever!
> 
> What's anyone doing today? - good luck anyone having a scan.
> 
> My hubster is working this morning so I'm doing house work.
> Were going to try and go see his sisters and tell them this afternoon.
> 
> Xx



yes me i want a bump so badly for xmas.. i think it would be so cute... and be nice to be able rub my bump over xmas and the cold nights :cloud9:

im not going to find out either.. yellow team here too :thumbup:


----------



## RedRose19

what fish do we have to stay away from? i had cod yesterday and thought after i hope it was ok..


----------



## dt1234565

Cod is fine it's mostly shell fish, king mackerel, shark (!), and swordfish, you can have one portion of Tuna a week and most other fish is fine good for you in fact!


----------



## pumpkin007

Team yellow for us too, i have a daughter already but really not bothered either way as long as he/she is healthy, I think its lovely to have a surprise. x


----------



## Mei190

Oh gosh so many team yellows! 
Don't make me the only one who can't contain myself!!
I love finding out at the scan. Suprise then and then a suprise when you see what baby looks like. Is a good combo for me. Nathaniel was born with loads of hair! That was a shock in itself :haha:

It shellfish that we have to avoid. And the usual banned shark and swordfish. :wacko:
I love my seafood and sushi so avoiding it is always a painful experience for me :cry: I had cod fishcakes last night and I don't think I have ever eaten them so quickly, tasted better than they usually do I am sure of it!

And as much as I am not bothered by gender, I would love a girl. But if it is a boy, I will be expecting double trouble as Nathaniel is very mischevious.


----------



## cricket in VA

Thanks to those who shared - I must be really worried...I had a VERY vivid mc dream last night. I even got online after and told you all it happened (in my dream). Pretty happy when I woke up!


----------



## broodybelle

Team Yellow for us and I am desperate to have a little bump by Christmas as that is when we plan to announce to extended family and other friends. I'll be 16 weeks so hoping there will be a little bump.

I would like a girl as I have two nephews and would like to give my parents a grandaughter but really just praying for a healthy baby. DH would love a boy. 

xx


----------



## dawnky1983

I'm team yellow too! I think it's a girl and DH thinks boy - unfortunately he's annoyingly often right so we shall see!:haha:


----------



## RedRose19

we really would love a little girl as it would be so sweet as we are getting married only a few weeks after the baby is born so she could have a dress like the flower girls :cloud9: but obviously i would love either and as long as the baby is healthy i would be happy :)


----------



## abic77

Hello all!

I think that i have to find out as I am a haemophilia carrier (apparently....any female who's dad has haemophilia is a carrier automatically)....anyway they have to be extra careful when delivering boys (can't use forceps, suction and force etc) so likely a c-section if we have a boy which is why we HAVE to find out! I kinda would have probably found out though anyway coz i am so impatient and wouldn't have been able to wait i don't think!!

OMG HEEEAAAAADACHE driving me insane today! Went for a run this morning....bearing in mind I did a marathon just 6 days ago (sorry to keep going on about it but still am too chuffed with myself!) I could only manage 4 miles this morning! Felt like shit and my legs just didnt wanna carry me!

OOOH and told in-laws this morning.....I have never seen a woman get SOOOOO emotional within a matter of nano-seconds bless her! Anyway she has said not to tell her if its blue or pink but there's no way i will be able to keep that to myself!

My mate came round today with her 5 week old baby and couldn't help but think that'll be me in 7 months!!!! Can't wait to tell them all! There's another friend who's about 22 weeks at the moment and can't wait to tell her either as we'll be off work together! yippeeeee!

Am really feeling emotional, tired and very headachy today. Head is sooooooo heavy :-(
Sorry to moan to you all but just need to get it off my chest as to how much my head HUUUURRRRRTS!


----------



## abic77

Hello all!

I think that i have to find out as I am a haemophilia carrier (apparently....any female who's dad has haemophilia is a carrier automatically)....anyway they have to be extra careful when delivering boys (can't use forceps, suction and force etc) so likely a c-section if we have a boy which is why we HAVE to find out! I kinda would have probably found out though anyway coz i am so impatient and wouldn't have been able to wait i don't think!!

OMG HEEEAAAAADACHE driving me insane today! Went for a run this morning....bearing in mind I did a marathon just 6 days ago (sorry to keep going on about it but still am too chuffed with myself!) I could only manage 4 miles this morning! Felt like shit and my legs just didnt wanna carry me!

OOOH and told in-laws this morning.....I have never seen a woman get SOOOOO emotional within a matter of nano-seconds bless her! Anyway she has said not to tell her if its blue or pink but there's no way i will be able to keep that to myself!

My mate came round today with her 5 week old baby and couldn't help but think that'll be me in 7 months!!!! Can't wait to tell them all! There's another friend who's about 22 weeks at the moment and can't wait to tell her either as we'll be off work together! yippeeeee!

Am really feeling emotional, tired and very headachy today. Head is sooooooo heavy :-(
Sorry to moan to you all but just need to get it off my chest as to how much my head HUUUURRRRRTS!


----------



## pink23

Hi girls hope your all ok,
Im starting to feel sickie now after foods or just smells so have stocked up on jelly and angel delight.
I to will be team yellow hopefully.
fish wise does anyone know if we can eat those flavoured crab sticks think they are surumi sticks?? i love them xx


----------



## ESpacey

I always feel like I've missed so much every time I come here! 

We aren't going to find out the sex of our baby. It's our first and we want to be totally surprised! :)

My cold is almost gone! For those that have still been fighting their cold, the only thing I did was eat a lot of oranges! Seemed to really help :hugs:


----------



## dt1234565

Crab sticks are fine. X


----------



## dt1234565

RedRose19 said:


> we really would love a little girl as it would be so sweet as we are getting married only a few weeks after the baby is born so she could have a dress like the flower girls :cloud9: but obviously i would love either and as long as the baby is healthy i would be happy :)

We got married when Flynn was 8 weeks old. DH gave me 3 weeks to arrange a wedding!

Taya obv was flower girl but Flynn looked lovely dressed as a page boy he had a christening suit little shorts and a top, from either mamas and papas or Mothercare can't remember now but cute as a button so boy or girl they will be a star on the day!

xxxx


----------



## Mei190

abic77 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I think that i have to find out as I am a haemophilia carrier (apparently....any female who's dad has haemophilia is a carrier automatically)....anyway they have to be extra careful when delivering boys (can't use forceps, suction and force etc) so likely a c-section if we have a boy which is why we HAVE to find out! I kinda would have probably found out though anyway coz i am so impatient and wouldn't have been able to wait i don't think!!

Ah, I am borderline for haemophilia (funny way of saying it), and I had no problems with my son's birth. Well, I obviously bled a lot more than most people, but I was fine. Hopefully if it is a boy, you will have a smooth birth in that case :thumbup:

I have felt so awful all day and the gobbled down some food a while ago. It's so odd and didn't feel this way last time. Nathaniel is being very good at the moment luckily, holding himself up with the bars of his playpen and dancing to the music channels :coffee:

Thinking of my son's birth, it makes me scared they will give me an episiotomy again. In fact it gives me the creeps!


----------



## TrAyBaby

hey everyone my scan went so well this morning. Baby is now 1.3cm long and has a nice strong heartbeat, measuring 7+5 so right on track. My OH took a little video on my phone so check it out if you want x

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NC5C2AedCf4


----------



## cliqmo

Fabulous vid TrAyBaby thanks heaps for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Fab vid trAybaby!!

Mei I didn't have an episiotomy but did have a borderline 3rd degree tear and I am so scared of it happening again! I was taken into theatre to be stitched right after she was born :( I had all sorts of problems with the healing then when Holly was 8 months old I had to go and have an operation to have where I was stitched repaired as I had excess scar tissue that was sooo painful! So I DO NOT want to tear again, although I most probably will!

We are going to find out the sex. We loved knowing with Holly and picking a name and clothes and things :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

TrAybaby, that looks like my scan, don't you think? Both our babas are stretched out!


----------



## cricket in VA

Great video! How exciting! 

Random question...are 8 week scans trans-vag or aboveboard?


----------



## emma1985

I'm soo tired but I'm glad I've been able to eat 3 meals today! Xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Mine was external this time, but with Holly they had to do my 7.5 week internally as they couldn't see anything externally x


----------



## Mei190

Emzywemzy said:


> Fab vid trAybaby!!
> 
> Mei I didn't have an episiotomy but did have a borderline 3rd degree tear and I am so scared of it happening again! I was taken into theatre to be stitched right after she was born :( I had all sorts of problems with the healing then when Holly was 8 months old I had to go and have an operation to have where I was stitched repaired as I had excess scar tissue that was sooo painful! So I DO NOT want to tear again, although I most probably will!
> 
> We are going to find out the sex. We loved knowing with Holly and picking a name and clothes and things :)

Hopefully you will be lucky this time and won't :) 
I think more for me it was the sensation of being cut that really gets to me, even now. I remember it! If TMI for any girls sorry! 

Yes I loved being able to shop for gender specific clothes as well! For me, it made everything seem more prepared. I hate the unexpected! 

All these scans make me dead jealous girls! I hope everything goes smoothly for me, I now have to wait for my 12 week scan!


----------



## Emzywemzy

I got myself a fruit ticker! Woop! lol


----------



## Emzywemzy

I hope not. I have seen lots of ladies on here who had a bad tear/episiotomy first time and not even a graze 2nd time, so hopefully that will be us! I remember the feeling of tearing when her head came out... sorry tmi girls! Apparently all I said was "ouch" lol ha ha

Someone said about funny stories in labour... I don't have any hilarious ones as such but I have a couple. When I first got into the labour room, after already being in latent labour for 16 hours, I was finally 5cm and allowed the Gas and Air. I sucked on it sooo hard! Problem was, I'd just downed a bottle of tango! I said to my OH that I needed to be sick so he ran off to find something for me to be sick in. Spotting a roll of carrier bags on the wall, he ripped one off and tried to hold it out for me to be sick into. The midwife came back into the room to the sight of me vomiting copious amounts of extremely orange liquid all over what was actually an apron. She was very confused and got me a sick bowl from the table right next to where I was!

Then, when I was well in the throws of labour I was hitting the G&A hard and a lot of it is really fuzzy. My OH had made a CD of songs to listen to whilst I was in labour at the hospital (they encourage it and have ipod docks and everything!) so we had that on in the background. Apparently I started wildly throwing my arms and legs around and OH said "what are you doing?" and I said "Dancing!" before launching into a massive "yyeeoooouuuchhh" with the next contraction!! I don't remember that AT ALL!


----------



## gigglesems

Hey Mei - great to see you back.

We will find out gender although with already having one of each, we dont mind what it is. Never wanted for a particular gender but pleased I have had the opportunity to experience both. I have no boys stuff but boxes and boxes of girls stuff - that makes me think it will be a boy! 

I have a lot of indigestion this time which I had with DS and not so much with DD so that was making me think blue. But when I had early scans with DD, she measured under date for a little while and then caught up with my EDD just like this time which could indicate pink. I think I am gonna predict boy, DH predicts girl!! Oh I dont know - cant wait to find out!!! We chose both kids names early and then called them that throughout pregnancy so by the time they were born - it was just their name and didnt feel weird!


----------



## gigglesems

Haha emzy - they are very funny!!! I especially love the apron thing :D

I had been told I had to have an epidural with DS but when I got to hospital I was already 8cm dilated (I didnt beleive I was in labour)! They rushed to get the epidural in and told me to suck on the gas an air while they did it. I didnt realise they just meant during the contractions so I kept it in my mouth the whole time and was off my face. There was a huge panic and people running all over the place when the anaethatist asked me if I felt okay when it had been positioned and I shouted "I CANT SEE"! They thought they had hit a nerve and made me go blind but as DH pointed out, I just had my eyes shut. I was that stoned him and the midwife had to open then with their hands...I just sat there laughing, dont think the anaethatist found it funny.

I asked the midwife at some point if you could buy gas and air in the shops cos it was 'good stuff'! Also as I pushed DS out, I stopped and told the midwife to go and look out of the window and check if it was raining. When she asked why, I didnt have a reason so just shouted "CAN YOU JUST DO IT PLEASE?"! I was full of apologies after - felt awful for shouting at her lol!

I am sure I have lots more, but that is all I can remember at the minute. :D

Edit: Oh actually - I had to have an episotomy and when they came in to sew me up, I delivered the placenta and the cord blood squirted all over the doctors nice new white shoes. At the time I found it hilarous that they had to sit there the whole time with their feet soaked in blood! Ah the things you remember!!!


----------



## Mei190

Emzy, your stories are funny! I had no funny incidents in my labor, nothing! The G&A just made me feel dizzy, people said I was breathing it like air literally. Midwives kept telling me to take it easy :D

I have a feeling for another boy I don't know why but I just keep saying 'he'. Either that or I am too used to saying it! I had no idea last time, so don't quite believe in intuition at least not in my case!

Oh gosh don't talk about sewing that's another of my nightmares! Apparently I was fussing like crazy over them, midwives said I was more bothered about the stitches than giving birth! :)


----------



## babyd0310

Haha emzy you made me laugh! I am worrying about the birth already, I had a 3rd degree tear with grace, and lost so much blood that I lost consciousness, so it was quite a scary time!! I had to have 3 blood transfusions so had to stay in hospital for a while - I think that is what worries me this time, I want to be in and out as quick as possible!! 
Feeling really sick today, I'm still wondering if I will get the dreaded ms!!xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Giggles, when Holly came out, it took an age to get her head out then the rest of her came flying out afterwards on a tidal wave! My hind waters hadn't broken, so they gushed out over the end of the bed and all over the midwives! They jumped out of the way! Holly also had the cord wrapped around her ankle and OH joked that it was a bungee rope in case she didn't like the outside world! lol


----------



## Emzywemzy

Dug out my mothercare sleep bras tonight, sooo good for heavy sore boobies! Highly recommended! They are these, but mine are pink and white:

https://www.mothercare.com/Pack-Mat...&pf_rd_i=0&pf_rd_p=231490887&pf_rd_s=center-7


----------



## Emzywemzy

Dug out my mothercare sleep bras tonight, sooo good for heavy sore boobies! Highly recommended! They are these, but mine are pink and white:

https://www.mothercare.com/Pack-Mat...&pf_rd_i=0&pf_rd_p=231490887&pf_rd_s=center-7


----------



## Mei190

Emzywemzy said:


> Giggles, when Holly came out, it took an age to get her head out then the rest of her came flying out afterwards on a tidal wave! My hind waters hadn't broken, so they gushed out over the end of the bed and all over the midwives! They jumped out of the way! Holly also had the cord wrapped around her ankle and OH joked that it was a bungee rope in case she didn't like the outside world! lol

Your birth sounds eventful! 
Nathaniel's cord was wrapped around his neck, but no one bothered to tell me.. which was better to be honest, I read it on the paperwork afterwards! 
Nathaniel came out with fists... ready to punch the midwives for awakening him! They said he was feisty lol. Nathaniel was asleep throughout my whole labor and only awoke (according to monitors all this is) at the end :dohh:


----------



## Mrs.Craig

Emzywemzy said:


> Dug out my mothercare sleep bras tonight, sooo good for heavy sore boobies! Highly recommended! They are these, but mine are pink and white:
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/Pack-Mat...&pf_rd_i=0&pf_rd_p=231490887&pf_rd_s=center-7

I have been looking for SOMETHING. i cry every time its bedtime! haha. I already had HUGE bbs but NOW! OH MY GOODNESS! its terrible. my WORSE symptom yet.

they only ship in UK. darn. :(


----------



## Lilyfire

Hey ladies, I hope everyone is doing well? TrAybaby: awesome video! You must be so happy! :D
So, I spurged $260 on maternity clothes today, eeeeek! I needed new winter clothes so thought 'why not'! In each fitting room they had a strap on 7 month bump so you could see how everything would look in a few months, it was hilarious, and kinda weird! I also got new bras that can actually hold my boobs, yey! 
I'm definitely finding out the sex of the baby, we are way too impatient to wait. Urgh, we are moving next week so are starting the packing, it's soooo boring! I feel kinda redundant because I can't lift anything heavy and bending down too much is uncomfortable. 
I'm loving all the birth stories, on one hand they make me nervous, especially the tearing, but on the other hand you ladies are all doing it again, so I'm sure I can get through it!!
I'm feeling a little blue today, I think it's all the change going on right now, I know it's all amazing things, but I've never been good with change. It's weird that my life has changed quite a bit already with me giving up performing, which I loved, and now moving apartments. I'm obviously over the moon with everything, it's just all a little weird. And probably hormones! 
Anyway, glad everyone's well! Oh, I'm a raspberry tomorrow-yey!!!! :D


----------



## cliqmo

Your stories literally made me laugh out loud :haha: -although I imagine some of them were only funny in hindsight :wacko:


----------



## Gemini85

gigglesems said:


> Haha emzy - they are very funny!!! I especially love the apron thing :D
> 
> I had been told I had to have an epidural with DS but when I got to hospital I was already 8cm dilated (I didnt beleive I was in labour)! They rushed to get the epidural in and told me to suck on the gas an air while they did it. I didnt realise they just meant during the contractions so I kept it in my mouth the whole time and was off my face. There was a huge panic and people running all over the place when the anaethatist asked me if I felt okay when it had been positioned and I shouted "I CANT SEE"! They thought they had hit a nerve and made me go blind but as DH pointed out, I just had my eyes shut. I was that stoned him and the midwife had to open then with their hands...I just sat there laughing, dont think the anaethatist found it funny.
> 
> I asked the midwife at some point if you could buy gas and air in the shops cos it was 'good stuff'! Also as I pushed DS out, I stopped and told the midwife to go and look out of the window and check if it was raining. When she asked why, I didnt have a reason so just shouted "CAN YOU JUST DO IT PLEASE?"! I was full of apologies after - felt awful for shouting at her lol!
> 
> I am sure I have lots more, but that is all I can remember at the minute. :D
> 
> Edit: Oh actually - I had to have an episotomy and when they came in to sew me up, I delivered the placenta and the cord blood squirted all over the doctors nice new white shoes. At the time I found it hilarous that they had to sit there the whole time with their feet soaked in blood! Ah the things you remember!!!

I literally cried with laughter reading this! 

I had to go to an engagement party last night of friends of OH that I didn't know, they had a dance on their own to a romantic song and I was nearly in tears! Bloody hormones! 
Was annoyed because last night my MIL got pissed and told OHs Brother and gf that I'm pregnant, they've just failed their 6th cycle of IVF, really wanted to make sure they were told in a sensitive way. MIL is very apologetic, says she was so drunk she didn't remember saying it.....grrrrr! X


----------



## pumpkin007

TryAyBaby - so pleased your scan went well, hope you can relax a little now :) x


----------



## broodybelle

Going to block the tearing stories out of my mind I think!

Went out for a meal last night with MIL, FIL and nan and grandpa-in law. I ate two slices of bread and some olives, my pizza arrived and I was too full to eat it! Pregnancy is bizarre, I wouldn't have though t twice about eating three courses a few weeks ago and now I can only manage a starter! What a wasteof perfectly good food!
Xx


----------



## babyd0310

broodybelle said:


> Going to block the tearing stories out of my mind I think!
> 
> Went out for a meal last night with MIL, FIL and nan and grandpa-in law. I ate two slices of bread and some olives, my pizza arrived and I was too full to eat it! Pregnancy is bizarre, I wouldn't have though t twice about eating three courses a few weeks ago and now I can only manage a starter! What a wasteof perfectly good food!
> Xx

I am the complete opposite, I have been eating soooo much!!xx


----------



## FirstBean

Have just read 13 pages I havent been on for a while.
Congratulations to newbies.
And great news all you ladies who have had scans I am super jealous i cant wait till mine.
And we are staying team yellow this time we found out with Ollie but would like a surprise as I am happy either way. My Best friend who is 20 weeks has just found out she is having a girl on Friday I cant wait to be having my 1st scan. Still feeling okay here had sore boobs last night and am feeling very nauseous at 9pm every night which is not great and am very tired on a afternoon.
Hope everyone is doing okay.


----------



## abic77

OK i am shitting myself now.....I was kinda scared anyway about the whole childbirth thing and figured that if i tear i will be so drugged up i won't even know about it.....i didn't actually think about what happens afterwards. AAAAGgggggghhhhh it has to come out somehow!! Too many horror stories about childbirth but as someone said earlier, if it's that bad then you girls wouldn't be doing for a second, third time etC???? OMG I am scared!

So yesterday i had SUCH a bad headache but i think i figured it was dehydration....drank a pint of water and felt much better afterwards!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aw don't be scared! I won't lie to you, yes childbirth hurts, but then you knew that already! And there are drugs to help too. But no matter how much it hurts, it's an amazing experience and like you said, there's at least 5/6 of us here doing it again (some for the 4th/5th time?) so it can't be that bad!! What you get at the end makes it sooo worth it. Yes it hurts and you might tear and stuff, but at the end of the day it's only a few hours and trust me when I say you completely forget the pain when they plop that little baby on your chest! It's the best thing ever. My friend told me when I was pregnant with Holly, it's what your body is made to do, and I repeated that to myself all the way through my labour. She was right! 

ps my complications with my stitches were rare, I don't know of anyone else that has happened to!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Haven't really posted in here much but I thought I'd pop in and say hi and congrats too all the newbiesm

Abic77- this is my second baby and I know how daunting the idea of labour and giving birth can be with your first baby. Yes hun it does hurt and I did tear, but honestly the pain afterwards wasn't that bad. I found warm baths with a small amount of salt will help and it didn't sting at all. You will be just fine hun :hugs: x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

abic77 said:


> OK i am shitting myself now.....I was kinda scared anyway about the whole childbirth thing and figured that if i tear i will be so drugged up i won't even know about it.....i didn't actually think about what happens afterwards. AAAAGgggggghhhhh it has to come out somehow!! Too many horror stories about childbirth but as someone said earlier, if it's that bad then you girls wouldn't be doing for a second, third time etC???? OMG I am scared!
> 
> So yesterday i had SUCH a bad headache but i think i figured it was dehydration....drank a pint of water and felt much better afterwards!

-Ive just noticed we are due the same day, would you like to be bump buddies? X


----------



## Mei190

abic77 said:


> OK i am shitting myself now.....I was kinda scared anyway about the whole childbirth thing and figured that if i tear i will be so drugged up i won't even know about it.....i didn't actually think about what happens afterwards. AAAAGgggggghhhhh it has to come out somehow!! Too many horror stories about childbirth but as someone said earlier, if it's that bad then you girls wouldn't be doing for a second, third time etC???? OMG I am scared!
> 
> So yesterday i had SUCH a bad headache but i think i figured it was dehydration....drank a pint of water and felt much better afterwards!

Oh sorry was me that started it. It is completely true, we are going through it again so it isn't exactly horror stories. I had an epidural as well, which did take a lot of the pain away! Honestly it is still one of the best days of my life, my son came from it all and nothing can take away how special that day became! So don't worry, everything will be fine, and you will have a wonderful baby after it all :thumbup:


----------



## babyd0310

Emzywemzy said:


> Aw don't be scared! I won't lie to you, yes childbirth hurts, but then you knew that already! And there are drugs to help too. But no matter how much it hurts, it's an amazing experience and like you said, there's at least 5/6 of us here doing it again (some for the 4th/5th time?) so it can't be that bad!! What you get at the end makes it sooo worth it. Yes it hurts and you might tear and stuff, but at the end of the day it's only a few hours and trust me when I say you completely forget the pain when they plop that little baby on your chest! It's the best thing ever. My friend told me when I was pregnant with Holly, it's what your body is made to do, and I repeated that to myself all the way through my labour. She was right!
> 
> ps my complications with my stitches were rare, I don't know of anyone else that has happened to!

 I agree with everything emzy has said! I didn't have the best pregnancy and labour and I wouldn't be doing it again if it wasn't completely worth it! Being a mummy is the best feeling ever...and I intend to enjoy every second this time around as it is such a lovely gift to be able to carry a child xxx


----------



## RedRose19

i feel so miserable today :( im just so quesy all the time, i get tummy aches after i eat anything and then with an upset stomach need the loo badly not long after ive eaten :blush: i dont know if its normal or if i have a bug or something i just feel like i cant move around due to no energy and not being able to sleep well at night.. :shrug:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

RedRose19 said:


> i feel so miserable today :( im just so quesy all the time, i get tummy aches after i eat anything and then with an upset stomach need the loo badly not long after ive eaten :blush: i dont know if its normal or if i have a bug or something i just feel like i cant move around due to no energy and not being able to sleep well at night.. :shrug:

I'm the same hun, constantly feel drained and fee sick all the time hun. It will pass :hugs: x


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun, i hope so i dunno how ill go to work tuesday :wacko: 
luckily oh is being great :)


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi can i join pretty please?  Im due 24th June with number 3! Doesnt seem long ago i started the december dreamers 2010 group!! Hope to get to know you all  xxx


----------



## RedRose19

hello kerri congrats :flower:


----------



## emma1985

Anyone had brownish discharge? 
It was a tiny (less than pea sized) blob of brownish squishiness (sorry TMI) 
Looked it up on google and it seems normalish! Xx


----------



## emma1985

Anyone had some brown cm? I had a tiny amount of it earlier, a blob half the size of a pea, nothing in underwear. Internet reasearch shows this is normal. Emma xx

SORRY MY SILLY PHONE WAS NOT SHOWING MY MESSAGES!


----------



## emma1985

Anyone had some brown cm? I had a tiny amount of it earlier, a blob half the size of a pea, nothing in underwear. Internet reasearch shows this is normal. Emma xx#

REPEAT SORRY MY SILLY PHONE WAS NOT SHOWING MY MESSAGES!


----------



## Emzywemzy

I had some last week Emma and everything was fine at my scan :)


----------



## dt1234565

Labour stories, well.....

Labour no.1
Started my labour on the Monday morning with really heavy bleeding, by Wednesday 3cms. They then broke my waters. Thursday 5cm, Friday morning 9cm, taken to theatre for a c sec in the end they just cut me loads and vacumed her out! A nice ending to a 5 day labour, i couldnt sit down for 2 weeks i was so cut up.

Labour no.2
In labour at 5am born at 12.30, they again had to break my waters, o screamed at the midwife for an epi and was refused by the time i had him i was out my face on pethadine and could not even hold him.

Labour no.3

A home birth. My first bag of waters broke at 5pm, after checking it was my waters and i hadnt just wet myself! I gave the kids their dinner, bathed them, put their pyjamas on and drove them round to my Mums (if my waters break again i will NOT do this, labour came on thick and fast once i got home!), got back indoors, second waters broke at 8pm, baby in my arms at 10.25pm. Surrounded by Niece, Sisters, Best friend (who never wants to see that side of me again! LOL!), all their with me and my husband to see our bubba come into the world. The nicest delivery ever.


I will add as well that my local hospital is the notorious Queens which has been in the news a lot, for all the wrong reasons (mothers and babies dying for being left unattended for too long whilst in labour, newborns shoved in cupboards for crying to loudly, babies born in waiting rooms etc etc). 

I will have a home birth this time too unless I medically cannot as I really couldnt give birth in that hospital out of choice.


----------



## Kerrieann

Anyone due around the same sort of date that wants to be bump buddies?


----------



## FirstBean

Emma I remember having brown cm with Ollie when I was about 8 weeks and the midwife said it will be probably just asit was around my time when my period would of been due and is nothing to worry about.


----------



## LegoHouse

My labour was amazing I can't wait to do it again! :)


----------



## abic77

Hey all,

Thank you sooooo much for all the labour and birth stories....I'm slightly less scared now as I have heard that you do forget all the pain etc BUT just the idea actually of being given an actual little person to look after aswell kinda blows my mind! Oh well at least we have plenty of time to get used to the idea!!!

To the ladies who feel drained and lack of energy, i feel exactly the same! I had my one and only (so far) morning sickness on Friday (felt fine before and have felt fine since) and apart from that i have been sitting around eating and feeling really sorry for myself with headache and general feeling of a REALLY heavy head!it's painful and energy-sapping just to hold my head upright. The annoying thing is though although im really tired, i don't feel sleepy as such! ggrrrrrrrr!

I have my booking apt this Weds and i am really scared :-(


----------



## abic77

Aidan's Mummy said:


> abic77 said:
> 
> 
> OK i am shitting myself now.....I was kinda scared anyway about the whole childbirth thing and figured that if i tear i will be so drugged up i won't even know about it.....i didn't actually think about what happens afterwards. AAAAGgggggghhhhh it has to come out somehow!! Too many horror stories about childbirth but as someone said earlier, if it's that bad then you girls wouldn't be doing for a second, third time etC???? OMG I am scared!
> 
> So yesterday i had SUCH a bad headache but i think i figured it was dehydration....drank a pint of water and felt much better afterwards!
> 
> -Ive just noticed we are due the same day, would you like to be bump buddies? XClick to expand...

Hey hun,

Yeah that would be great! I have never done this before so you can give me some advice hopefully as we go along!! :hugs:


----------



## Gemini85

Don't be scared! My first too, I find even if I try and think about birth, I can't! I'm knackered too, got up at 9 and went out shopping until 1, fell asleep the second I got in and ony just woke up! OH won't be happy when he gets in, I was meant to tidy the house today! Oops! YAWWWWNNN x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

abic77 said:


> Aidan's Mummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abic77 said:
> 
> 
> OK i am shitting myself now.....I was kinda scared anyway about the whole childbirth thing and figured that if i tear i will be so drugged up i won't even know about it.....i didn't actually think about what happens afterwards. AAAAGgggggghhhhh it has to come out somehow!! Too many horror stories about childbirth but as someone said earlier, if it's that bad then you girls wouldn't be doing for a second, third time etC???? OMG I am scared!
> 
> So yesterday i had SUCH a bad headache but i think i figured it was dehydration....drank a pint of water and felt much better afterwards!
> 
> -Ive just noticed we are due the same day, would you like to be bump buddies? XClick to expand...
> 
> Hey hun,
> 
> Yeah that would be great! I have never done this before so you can give me some advice hopefully as we go along!! :hugs:Click to expand...

I will try :) although this pregnancy has already been very different from my last :). Good luck with your booking appointment mine is 2nd november x


----------



## allycat31

Hi! Just found out Wednesday October 19th we were pregnant with our first, I am 5 weeks 2 days. My first doctors appointment is November 3rd and I am so anxious!


----------



## Kerrieann

Hi Alleycat, we must be due the same day then :happydance: my 1st apt is my booking apt with my midwife on thw 15th nov, also very anxios! Just want a scan now!


----------



## ESpacey

Blinky is a BLUEBERRY! 

Lego, how was your labour amazing? What did you do?


----------



## babyd0310

Hi to all the newbies and congratulations!! I've got a poorly little girl, so we have been cuddled up watching films this afternoon - it has made me very sleepy!! I weighed myself this morning and have put on 7lbs in 2 weeks!!!! So tomorrow it is back to eating healthily and excersising xx


----------



## dt1234565

Ooo our scales need new batteries I have no idea how much I have put on! Nice one for me!

And I also can't wait to give birth again I love the adrenalin rush you get it's amazing!!! You feel you just can't give anymore then you do that final push and hey presto there is your little bundle and you hardly sleep all night cause you can't stop staring at that amazing person you just bought into the world!

xxxx


----------



## broodybelle

Does anyone else suffering with nausea feel a million times worse after a nap? No matter how short. Don't know why I do it to myself- every time I feel horrific.

Also having a craving for mashed potato with mint sauce- I don't remember the last time I ate this combo but was vegetarian so probably about 15 years ago. But my body is demanding it, so my amazing hubby has just been on a trawl of the shops that are open at this time on a Sunday to pick up the necessary items. Thank you hubby and thank you Mr Morrisons.

I thought pregnancy cravings were a bit of a myth but it turns out not...


----------



## pumpkin007

I had a pretty easy birth too tbh, had pain in my back on the sunday afternoon but nothing that was too painful, had no idea I was in early labour, around 10.30 ish started noticing contractions, went to hospital and I was 6cm dilated, had gas and air, and pethedine later, started to give birth at 2.30am, waters hadnt gone at this point which was a bit weird when they popped, i managed to push maya's head out but struggled with her shoulders so I actually begged for them to cut me, lol, gave birth at 3ish, funny when I was being stitched up seemed so surreal a bunch of nurses were just standing at the bottom chatting abour the weather and holidays lol . I swear keeping active all through my pregnancy and having regular reflex helped, going to follow the same plan again.

How is everyone keeping active ? I didnt put much weight on with maya,but this time I already had a little bit of exxcess weight that I wish I had moved before I got pg, I bought a pregnancy fitness dvd last time but then I miscarried and now I am a little worried about doing it again now, x


----------



## sweetpeas

Hi Ladies x
Can I join please :) I am due (i think) the 8th june, Have to wait and see really as due to pcos dont know when I ovulated!!

First midwife appt will be weds the 26th and have to see consultant on the 9th of november where I am hoping I will get a scan! Has anybody due around this time had a scan yet?? would love to see a picture!

I did have plans to read through the thread and then realised it was over 200 pages!! will have to do a few a day lol!

P x x


----------



## cliqmo

Welcome to the thread Sweetpeas :wave:


----------



## babyd0310

Pumpkin - I really want to keep fit during this pregnancy, I have been going to the gym for about 9 months to loose weight for our wedding last month, so I have still been going and plan to swim aswell. I have a genetic bone condition that means I break bones very easily, with grace I wasn't active at all as I broke my ribs at 6 months pregnant, but since being more active I haven't broken any bones :happydance: and the hormones from my pregnancy actually strengthened by bones, so I am much more relaxed this time x


----------



## pink23

i cant keep up lol.
Hope evryones well. I had a nap after work and it was really nice. Cant wait for scan not too long to go xx


----------



## LegoHouse

ESpacey said:


> Blinky is a BLUEBERRY!
> 
> Lego, how was your labour amazing? What did you do?

I didn't do much other than give birth? :rofl:

No really, it was the most amazing experience of my life. 4 hours from start to finish, and really exhilarating! I really hope this one is the same!


----------



## ESpacey

I didn't know if you gave birth a certain way, water, position, home etc... :)


SEA BANDS WORK!!! Holy crap. I'm a believer. I was SO sick yesterday I was finally willing to try anything! I got these sea bands and although I'm still a little nauseous, I'M SOOOO MUCH BETTER! I'm such a skeptic when it comes to this stuff!


----------



## Mei190

My goodness that is a short labor Lego! I was in established labor for nearly 23 hours! 

I am supposed to be taking it REALLY easy because of all my bleeding, if I'm to have any chance. I feel like I am not really going to get much exercise this pregnancy. :cry: Good thing I haven't gained anything yet.

I have been hit with the nausea stick this afternoon. Was absolutely awful as Nathaniel had me out of my chair every 2 seconds. And nausea bands don't work for me, they make me hands swell up! 

Welcome to the thread sweetpeas. I don't think even I could manage to read all the pages in this thread! It moves very quick here.


----------



## LegoHouse

I'm meant to be taking it easy because of past miscarriages but not easy at all with a 3 year old. I've just decided my baby who is here is unfortunately more important than the one in my tummy :(


----------



## Emzywemzy

No rest when you already have a toddler to look after!! I am exhausted. Totally exhausted. I look after Holly all day and then work 6-10pm Mon-Fri with a 1.5 hour commute each way. By the time I get home it's 11.30pm so I'm not getting to sleep until well past midnight, then Holly has me up in the morning and she never stops! I'm really starting to struggle with it now, was fine when I wasn't pregnant but I can't eat properly and I'm being sick several times a day on most days. I'm considering going to see the GP to see if I can get some time off or something, as I'm really not sure how much longer I can do this for! I'm so so shattered! Waiting for the day this tiredness goes!


----------



## pink23

i understand how you feel emzy, when they are up at 6 and bed isnt til 7 its a long day. I look forward to caleb having a nap xx


----------



## Mei190

LegoHouse said:


> I'm meant to be taking it easy because of past miscarriages but not easy at all with a 3 year old. I've just decided my baby who is here is unfortunately more important than the one in my tummy :(

My child isn't walking yet, I have that all to come! 
But yes, taking it easy isn't really something I can do. Thankfully I have very supportive parents and husband who are trying to get me some time to relax in between. That's as close to it as I can get :thumbup: 

Am completely shattered today but thankfully hubby has swapped some of his shifts around so I can have a couple of mornings extra sleep while he gets up with Nathaniel. I am ever so grateful! :happydance:

And sweetpeas, just realised you are due same day as me!! I had a scan a few days ago due to bleeding and saw little baby with heartbeat already! Completely surreal!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Mei your pic of nathaniel is so cute! Holly was born with lots of hair too :)


----------



## babyruth

I seen some posts about ladies not having any symptoms..I don't have any really. Sometimes I think I do but I can usually chaulk it up to yucky smells, running after my 2 yr old, or getting up early. I am only 4 wks 5 days but with my first pregnancy I was sick from my missed period until 16 weeks. It was long first trimester. So I am alittle paranoid plus I've had some spotting all weekend. I am praying everything is alright.:shrug:


----------



## babyd0310

Emzy I feel for you!! I'm finding it hard working afternoons, and grace is up at 5 lately...I am literally struggling to keep awake past 10 so could not work evenings xx


----------



## cliqmo

I am sure you will be okay babyruth, just get plenty of rest :hugs: x


----------



## babyd0310

Babyruth I am not getting hardly any symptoms just tired and feel abit sick, but not very often. It is really worrying and don't know if I can wait another 6 weeks for a scan but every pregnancy is different xx


----------



## babyruth

Thanks ladies :) The bleeding is what has me on edge. The docs don't even want to see me until 8 weeks. This early on there is nothing they can do to help me if I would miscarry. breaks my heart... I hope all you ladies have great pregnancies. Have you all told your families and friends yet?


----------



## babyd0310

I'm sure you will be ok, fingers crossed for you, just try and rest as much as you can. We have only told our mums and my nan knows, and my best friend as she is 8 weeks pregnant! Will try and wait till the scan, it's really hard as we told everyone straight away last time!xx


----------



## dt1234565

Welcome sweatpeas!!!!


----------



## Mei190

Emzy, yes I keep it there as a reminder of how much he has grown!

babyruth, you just have to really pray for the best. As you said, there is nothing you can really do but that. I have come to realise that in the end and relaxed. I have had full on bright red bleeding and my baby is still here at the moment. Just have to hope!


----------



## RedRose19

sweetpeas said:


> Hi Ladies x
> Can I join please :) I am due (i think) the 8th june, Have to wait and see really as due to pcos dont know when I ovulated!!
> 
> First midwife appt will be weds the 26th and have to see consultant on the 9th of november where I am hoping I will get a scan! Has anybody due around this time had a scan yet?? would love to see a picture!
> 
> I did have plans to read through the thread and then realised it was over 200 pages!! will have to do a few a day lol!
> 
> P x x

hiya sweet pea :flower: thats the same with me i think im due june 2nd/3rd but due to pcos ive no idea when i would of ovulated :dohh: lol

congrats



babyruth hope all is ok with you :hugs: just relax as much as you can


----------



## cricket in VA

Welcome to the newer joiners:) I know it's a lot of pages to read, but it goes pretty quickly. And I'm happy to be anyone's bump buddy...I really consider all of you my bump buddies! Thanks for sharing labour and birth stories, ladies - I'm really trying not to think about that part yet. I'd like to consider water birth, but not sure how to find an OB that offers that option around here. It's actually been super hard finding a good OB...don't love the ones I have now, but not even sure how to go about finding a better one. Internet research hasn't worked, and don't know many who loved theirs. 

Lily - you said you had nerves the whole day of your scan? I think mine have already started!!


----------



## ESpacey

Holy crap. Spoke too soon about the sea bands. Or maybe this nausea would be worse without them?


----------



## LittleBird

Hey ladies!

So, people were talking about going through this whole childbirth experience more than once. I agree -- it's definitely something most people are willing (happy!) to go through more than once. I had two c-sections, so my story is a little different than others on this thread, but there is some additional healing time involved. And I know that this will be my last pregnancy (if successful) and then I'll go into another stage of my life and it will be hard to say goodbye to being pregnant and raising babies. I remember before DS1 was born, sitting on the couch crying to my husband because I was so scared about childbirth. So believe me, I understand the fear. It's just one of those things you're going to look back and laugh about.

About eating and appetite -- I am definitely in the stage where I'm eating a lot. I'm hungry more, for sure! I have been using Benefiber every once in awhile if I feel like I need a little help. But when I feel "backed up", I definitely eat less. It's an uncomfortable feeling! I find that if I don't get some food in me when I first wake up, I experience more nausea. So eating helps with the nausea, if I time it right. It's all about keeping things in balance. :winkwink:


----------



## TrAyBaby

wooooooohooooo im a raspberry today :)


----------



## pumpkin007

TrAyBaby said:


> wooooooohooooo im a raspberry today :)

Great news, there are a few of us raspberry's now x


----------



## babyd0310

I'm a sweetpea today :happydance: still feel really far behind everyone else!!xx


----------



## FirstBean

Yeh for the rasberries :haha:.
I am feeling pretty rubbish afternoons are the worst I get completely exhausted at about 1:30pm every day and need a nap then it gets to tea time and I fancy something so I make it then I cant eat it, then a couple of hours later am starving so eat then at 9pm am feeling nausous again no actual sick yet which is a good thing I suppose.


----------



## gigglesems

Hey ladies - need to go back and have a catch up from the last couple of days but wanted to let you know whats been happenining. Went to docs again on Saturday about spotting who refered me to A&E who refered me for an Obs appointment today. After seeing a lovely doctor who did another scan and an internal examination which finally showed that I have nasty cervical ectropian which is causing the spotting. So happy to have an answer however DH gutted as dtd has been banned for a while!!! Been told I need to rest wherever possible, not to do any major activity etc. Bubs was very happy on scan and what I was very shocked at was it measured 8w6d?!?!?!?! So this bubs who was initially measuring small has really spread up in the growth stakes. If those dates were true (which I think will be out by a couple of days) I would be due 29 May!!! I actually dont think that can be myself. So spotting will probably continue but unless it gets really bad or I have pain - things should be okay! FX'D!!

How are we all doing today? MS not too bad for people I hope. Off to read up on what I have missed :D


----------



## jelly tots

morning everyone,

wow ive missed loads over the weekend. didnt get to catch up as been finishing off decorating the house ready for the valuer and estate agent to come round next week.
been knackering work, managed to paint the whole spare room myself but think i did too much as felt awful afterwards. probably didnt help we went into town the saturday morning and had a proper good trek round all of the shops looking for some winter boots. ended up going back to the first shop we went to, but at least i managed to get hubster to be at least a little bit interested in having a look in babies r us, mothercare and mamas and papas, god there is some gorgeous stuff out there. defo still fixed on the pram i want though :)

had a wee catch up and the photos and videos are fab, wondering if i will managet o get hubster to work my iphone and get a wee video of the scan if we are allowed to for a short while, just so can watch the heartbeat again and show his parents.

was half hour late into work this morning though, really wasnt feeling well at all. hoping this is the tail end of overdoing it at the weekend as been feeling great the last few days beforehand.

hope all you girlies are doing well.


----------



## gigglesems

Oh Emzy I really feel with you especially how sick you have been - probs best to get some time off if you can, you really dont want to wear yourself out!! Oh and loved your waters story :D

Birth wise I loved the first time around - really cruisey experience. Got to hosipital at 8cm, had epidural, went to sleep, pushed when they woke me up to do so....TA DA! All over. Did have to have vac to get DS out and an episiotomy but didnt feel any of it! Second time around had c-section and really didnt enjoy that experience - had a reaction to the spinal and had the shakes for 3 hours so couldnt hold DD and midwife had to express my milk to feed her :( Still compared to many I feel like I had pretty cushy experiences!!


----------



## gemgem77

Morning everyone and welcome to the new ladies!

I have been so ill this weekend I didn't go on the computer once so just had to spend an hour carching up on what I missed out on lol
I spent all of yesterday in bed watching tv, sleeping and eating!!! 
Enjoyed all the birth stories, I had a really horrible dream the other night about being in labour and made me feel really scared about what's to come!!! x


----------



## dt1234565

Giggles I am so happy for you really glad you have your answers you must be so happy x


----------



## jelly tots

gigglesems said:


> Hey ladies - need to go back and have a catch up from the last couple of days but wanted to let you know whats been happenining. Went to docs again on Saturday about spotting who refered me to A&E who refered me for an Obs appointment today. After seeing a lovely doctor who did another scan and an internal examination which finally showed that I have nasty cervical ectropian which is causing the spotting. So happy to have an answer however DH gutted as dtd has been banned for a while!!! Been told I need to rest wherever possible, not to do any major activity etc. Bubs was very happy on scan and what I was very shocked at was it measured 8w6d?!?!?!?! So this bubs who was initially measuring small has really spread up in the growth stakes. If those dates were true (which I think will be out by a couple of days) I would be due 29 May!!! I actually dont think that can be myself. So spotting will probably continue but unless it gets really bad or I have pain - things should be okay! FX'D!!
> 
> How are we all doing today? MS not too bad for people I hope. Off to read up on what I have missed :D

sorry taking me ages to go through everything and im still missing stuff out.
glad everything is okay and you have answers :)


----------



## Gemini85

so ladies that have kiddies already, what gender prediction methods worked for you? i cant wait until xmas to find out! i want to know now! lol x


----------



## babyd0310

That's great news giggle..just try and take it easy!xx


----------



## RedRose19

gemgem i know how you feel :flower: i have been so sick this weekend too.. dont seem to keep much down :wacko::wacko:

im just back from my bloods at the docs the nurse said if i continue getting this sick they might have to admit me to hospital to be put on a drip as they are worried ill get dehydrated .. i really hope it doesnt come to that. also i think im going to have to give up my job as i childmind and ive not got enough energy to even walk to the docs theres no way i can mind a 5 month all day being this sick :dohh:


----------



## gemgem77

Oh no Redrose that sounds worse than me, I feel sick but haven't actually been sick and am managing to eat like a horse!! Hope your okay and it soon passes :hugs:
Laura what are the predictors? I want to do one lol x


----------



## gemgem77

I've just tried the chinese lunar calender and it says I'm having a girl!! Can't wait to find out if it's correct lol x


----------



## gemgem77

Can I ask a question.... I have been told that when pregnant you shouldn't wear underwired bras. At what point should you change as I am still wearing underwired? x


----------



## RedRose19

ive not heard that before.. im wearing mine still too but i have been using my sports bras too im finding the wire so uncomfortable though lol


----------



## Gemini85

gem there are loads of old wives tales! i wondered if any of the ladies here that have 1 or more had tried any! on the underwired thing, i think they tell you to stop when they become uncomfortable? im still wearing mine! x


----------



## Mei190

gemgem77 said:


> Can I ask a question.... I have been told that when pregnant you shouldn't wear underwired bras. At what point should you change as I am still wearing underwired? x

If I recall correctly some people do say this when you are further along, something to do with milk ducts. But to be honest, by the time you are further along you probably won't want to be wearing underwired bras. At least I sure didn't. 

I am hoping the chinese lunar calender is right for me. It was last time, but it only has two choices to pick from so you never know :haha:


----------



## LegoHouse

Chinese gender chart was wrong for me the first time, hope it's wrong again :rofl:


----------



## cliqmo

I hate non-wired bras! I will be in serious pain before I give up underwire! :blush:


----------



## LegoHouse

I stayed in underwired bra's the whole time I was pregnant with my first


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I wore under-wire bras with my first too, it was fine. Hmmm I wonder why they say *runs off to read*. Chinese gender prediction was wrong for me last time too :) x


----------



## jelly tots

im still wearing wired ones too and will until they get uncomfortable.

the gender prediction gave me a boy, but another site predictor gave me a girl, lol so could be either as you know :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

I think they say not to wear underwired bras in pregnancy as it can damage the growing milk ducts or something? Last pregnancy, I stopped wearing them at around 10 weeks as they got uncomfortable and bought some nice moulded non-wired ones from Debenhams. I have big boobs so underwired is normally a must for me, but these weren't too bad! I'll prob go and get the same again this time, as my old ones are all stretched out of shape. My current bras are getting uncomfortable now, so I think I might go get some soon.

I don't remember trying any gender predictors last time, but I did have a strong feeling it was a girl. I was drawn to girls clothes and couldn't think of any boys names at all! This time, I have a feeling it's a boy!

I went to see my GP this morning and he has given me tablets for the morning sickness and signed me off work for a week. I'm not entirely sure I want to take the tablets as it says in the leaflet "not recommended for use in early pregnancy" but he has given them to me for morning sickness? I think I might try and go without. I took tablets for sickness last time, but they were different to these, they were travel sickness tablets if I remember rightly. They didn't help that much anyway!! Just waiting to ring my boss to tell her that I won't be in for a week- that's gonna go down like a lead balloon!


----------



## gemgem77

So when is everyones 12week scan? Mine is Nov 29th and I will be according to my calculations 13weeks x


----------



## Emzywemzy

I haven't had my appointment through yet!


----------



## babyd0310

I wore underwire bras all through last time aswell, but I might invest in some comfy ones this time, my scan is 5th December 6 weeks today!!xx


----------



## gemgem77

Have you got your booking in coming up emzy? x


----------



## jelly tots

my booking in is a week today, my scan is on the 18th so i will be 12+1, its 3 weeks on friday and i really cant wait.


----------



## gemgem77

Jellytots my booking in is a week today too! I know it's not really an appointment to get excited about but anything to do with my baby is exciting for me lol And it's a little nearere to the scan!!! x


----------



## TrAyBaby

i have my booking in appointment with my midwife on wednesday this week and she should tell me the date/or arrange my 12 week scan then.

I think i need to go bra shopping now as im still wearing underwired ones too, but all my bras are getting way too small for me right now. My boobs look like a road map, they are so veiny!

I did the chinese gender predictor too and it came up with girl. Im defo gonna find out if im team pink or blue as i want to get all organised with clothes and nappies weeks before the birth. Plus i want to start calling my bump by their name as soon as i can........hmmm might need to start seriously thinking about names now eh!


----------



## Emzywemzy

I haven't even heard from the midwife yet so no booking appointment yet! My doctors are crap and wouldn't refer me til after my scan at the epu last week, then when I rang them and said the epu said that I really should have been referred sooner rather than later, the receptionist said that the other receptionist should have done it already! So christ knows when I'll get a booking in appointment. Last time, the same doctors surgery messed up my referral and I didn't get a booking in appointment! I got a 12 week scan and when I went for that it was flagged up that I didn't have a community midwife, so I didn't get to see one until 16 weeks! It's a joke. I'll be chasing them up if I don't hear anything soon x


----------



## Mrs.Craig

gemgem77 said:


> So when is everyones 12week scan? Mine is Nov 29th and I will be according to my calculations 13weeks x

i have mine at 10 weeks on November 14th. soo weird. all of my scans are gonna be 2 weeks early. :( thats gonna stink around gender time. but i guess it doesnt matter if i try really hard to stay Team Yellow. hah. :winkwink:


----------



## jelly tots

i know this is a bit off topic, but ive just started getting a really sharp stabbing pain just off my left hip bone, kind of a burning sensation now, is this something normal? ive not moved from my desk or anything so have no idea what ive done. anyone else had this?

im defo the same as you gemgem, anything to do witht he baby is exciting.

emzy i would just call the midwife unit you should be referred to yourself, they might be able to push for paperwork their end. mine was very helpful as i had problems with my doctors sending them in and then they were faxed the same day i complained.


----------



## Gemini85

My booking in Is Tuesday 8th (going to Italy next week so had to move it) 12 weeks scan is 21st november, and 16 week gender scan (private) on 23rd december! Can't wait! X


----------



## cricket in VA

Jelly - probably round ligament pain? I've had lots of random hip pains...shifting in the seat usually helps. 

In 24 hours I'll have had my first scan! So nervous as my BBs still aren't really doing anything different, but with all this sickness I hope there's a a healthy little raspberry in there! Not sure when the next scan will be...I think around 12 weeks to check for development issues. 

Felt kind of ok yesterday, and then late last night started getting really sick. Woke me up a few times overnight. The crackers aren't working anymore!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thanks for the tip jelly, just rang them and they've booked my booking appointment for 4th November, so a week on Friday. They've also made a direct referral to the hospital for a scan and I should receive that through the post in the next couple of days. My GP is useless, they hadn't received a referral!!


----------



## abic77

afternoon everyone!!

so how is everyone feeling today? Apart from big sore boobies and MS by the sounds of things??

I am once again pigging out....been really good all day but just woofed down 2 Crunchie bars in the space of about 4 minutes!

Just had a 1:1 with my London boss (I have 2 bosses at the moment as I'm on secondment) and she is basically saying i need to be in London all week next week but as I have my booking in apt this weds (which i am really scared about) and when they do the blood tests i am scared of the results and don't want to be in London when the Dr calls and tells me there's something wrong. I will literally crumble, panic, vomit and will be desperate to get home. I hate being away with work and it's made me soooooo down and miserable the last few weeks! I told my Leeds boss (my usual boss) that i'm up the duff and he was dead chuffed and told me not to go to London as i have to take care of me & bubs and that the stress and anxiety of it all is bad for me etc but i can't tell my London boss as she is an old spinster who lives for work and besides i don't trust her anyway! As my leeds boss says, at the end of the day, in a few weeks i can tell everyone which will explain why i didn't want to go to london but i feel like (once again) i am letting people down and they will frown upon me not going etc.

AAAAGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH why are these things so bloody complicated??? They so shouldn't be!


On a completely separate note......last night my OH was sat at the dining table and i went to give him a hug and his head ended up resting on my boob,.....anyway he told me that my boob was making a gurgling noise!!!!! Is that the milk getting ready does anyone think?? It was weird and he said it was definitely coming from my boobie!!!

Re underwired bra's....yes i am big boobied and would love to stay in the underwired bra for the duration but they are so flippin expensive that i may end up caving and getting a non wired one.....my boobs are definitely too big for my bra now though.......


----------



## Lilyfire

Hey ladies!
The hip pain sounds like round ligament pain, I wouldn't worry too much :) 
I'm glad everyone is doing ok. I woke up this morning after a terrifying and realistic dream in which I started bleeding. It was so real and has really scared me. Is anyone else still having a slightly AF feeling down there? I'm sure it's just growing pains but jeez, I'm scared today. Oh and Cricket, I'd love to add you as a bump buddy if you'd like?!


----------



## FirstBean

My booking appointment is 7th November so 2weeks today then midwife will get in touch with hospital to send me a scan date out I reckon it will be somewhere near my birthday which is 6th December. 
I wore underwired bras through all of my pregnancy last time my boobs were okay in them but I know they say you should stop if they start to hurt.
I didnt do any prediction tests last time I had a really strong feeling that I was having a boy have no feelings this time at the minute.
Have been feeling really sick today even when eating which usually stops the feeling I have just felt really bad all day. I had no symptoms the other day and was very worried and was hoping for symptoms so now I have got them I should be careful what I wish for.:haha:


----------



## cricket in VA

Absolutely, Lily :) I had the same dream last Friday...it's freaky but normal, I've been told.


----------



## Gemini85

ladies im after some advice, the pain ive been getting in the groin muscles (adductors) iss getting worse, and i am now getting a pain all through my pelvis particularly at the front. if im sat on the floor, i cant even get myself up. im heavily double jointed (hypermobile) and have been doing some research online and it seems it could be SPD?! but seems very early, anyone have experience with this? 

xx


----------



## gemgem77

Me too I had the same dream a week ago, really unsettling x


----------



## Lilyfire

Gemini, sorry I can't help with any advice on your pain. Can you call your Dr/midwife just to check in?
I bought some maternity bras at the weekend as I've gone from a B to a D and can't fit in my old ones any more! They are so comfortable, I recommend it!!
Has anyone else had sort of a vaginial pain, it's very quick and not too bad, maybe even a cervix pain? Should I be worried? I had them a couple of weeks ago and my scan was great so I'm assuming it's ok? I'd just feel better knowing it's normal.
Cricket, cool- I'll add you! If my iPhone won't let me, I'll do it later on my computer :D


----------



## Lilyfire

Oh, and the ladies who have had similar dreams, it's nice to know it's normal, but damn it's scary. Roll on 12 weeks!!


----------



## Gemini85

anyone? :*(


----------



## cricket in VA

Gemini - I think that Emzy did. One of the other ladies on here for sure- if you go back about 100 pages you'll see the discussion! Have you called your doc??


----------



## Gemini85

yeah they just called me back, they are talking about physio and wearing a brace as its most likely my pelvis is pulling apart as is common with hypermobility, im getting worried as if it is that, i cant drive, which means no more work for me... WHY cant i just be normal?!?!? x


----------



## Lilyfire

Yeah, now you mention it, I think I remember that too. I'd say call your doc if you can, it will make you feel better. I'm sure everything is just fine, maybe it's growing pains or something??


----------



## Lilyfire

Cricket, you are added!!! :D


----------



## cricket in VA

P.S. Lilyfire - hope you don't mind I copied your bump buddies format :)


----------



## LittleBird

gemgem77 said:


> I've just tried the chinese lunar calender and it says I'm having a girl!! Can't wait to find out if it's correct lol x

I used the Chinese Gender Calendar on each of my boys and it predicted boy once, girl once. I'm predicted a girl this time, which would be awesome, but we'll see!


----------



## LittleBird

Mei190 said:


> gemgem77 said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask a question.... I have been told that when pregnant you shouldn't wear underwired bras. At what point should you change as I am still wearing underwired? x
> 
> If I recall correctly some people do say this when you are further along, something to do with milk ducts. But to be honest, by the time you are further along you probably won't want to be wearing underwired bras. At least I sure didn't.
> 
> I am hoping the chinese lunar calender is right for me. It was last time, but it only has two choices to pick from so you never know :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah, it has to do with clogged milk ducts. I wear an underwire all the way through until birth, then I have a couple of nursing bras without underwire. For me, it was never an issue during pregnancy, or even right after delivery, but once my milk came in, I had a couple of milk duct issues. It never got infected or anything, but the area was hard and warm, so I just tried massaging the knots -- especially while nursing -- and it worked itself out.


----------



## babyd0310

Gemini, I had spd its not nice so I feel your pain if it is that! I didn't find the physio helped me much but they might do for you. You just have to be careful about how you move ect and try and rest xx


----------



## babyd0310

I had my scan date through but not my booking in appointment, will ring them at the end of the week if not anything xxx


----------



## cricket in VA

Btw, babyd, that picture of your daughter is super cute!


----------



## FirstBean

Gemini- It was Emzy who had SPD i think so speak to her as I dont really know alot about it.


----------



## babyd0310

cricket in VA said:


> Btw, babyd, that picture of your daughter is super cute!

Thank you :flower: she is very very cute xx


----------



## ESpacey

I'm glad I'm not the only one who is having crazy dreams! I am too, they're so vivid and scary. I hate it, I can't wait until 12 weeks!!


----------



## themarshas

I guess I'll be leaving this group as my blood work came back after a lengthy session of bleeding this weekend and it is official that I've had a miscarriage. Hopefully I'll be back to ttc and the 1st trimester soon.


----------



## snowflakes120

I watched that movie Bad Teacher last night that has Cameron Diaz and Justin Timberlake in it. And then had dreams about Justin Timberlake all this morning - we were scuba diving - it was so stupid and silly. But felt so real!


----------



## snowflakes120

themarshas said:


> I guess I'll be leaving this group as my blood work came back after a lengthy session of bleeding this weekend and it is official that I've had a miscarriage. Hopefully I'll be back to ttc and the 1st trimester soon.

Oh Marshas. I'm so sorry. Hugs girl! :hugs:


----------



## babyd0310

Oh no marshas I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## dt1234565

Marshas I am so very sorry x


----------



## ESpacey

Marshas, I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## cricket in VA

So sorry, Marshas! Hope you're doing ok!


----------



## dt1234565

Everytime the gender predictors have been wrong for me so if they are wrong again it's another boy! I want a girl really but it is what it is!!!!

I have always worn underwired bras throughout pregnancy with no issues. Your milk doesn't come in properly till after you've had the baby so it really just your nursing bras that need to be wire free. 

xxx


----------



## abic77

themarshas said:


> I guess I'll be leaving this group as my blood work came back after a lengthy session of bleeding this weekend and it is official that I've had a miscarriage. Hopefully I'll be back to ttc and the 1st trimester soon.

Hey....I'm so sorry for your loss....stay strong and positive and fingers crossed you'll be back soon 

Take care hun x


----------



## LittleBird

themarshas said:


> I guess I'll be leaving this group as my blood work came back after a lengthy session of bleeding this weekend and it is official that I've had a miscarriage. Hopefully I'll be back to ttc and the 1st trimester soon.

I'm so sorry! :hugs:

I'm sad that this has happened. Please let me know if you need to talk!


----------



## themarshas

Thanks everyone, I'm holding up after a mild breakdown this morning. Just trying to figure out where to go from here and trying to support my hubby-- sounds backwards I know but he was so excited.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Gemini yes it was me who had spd and it does sound like it. It's horrible so I'm sorry if you have it! I'm already getting mild pain in my hips :( I had physio when I was 33 weeks pregnant and it didn't really help but perhaps it would earlier on? I also had a brace belt thing but it was very uncomfortable with a bump. Again maybe better earlier on? 

Marshas I'm so sorry hun x


----------



## Lilyfire

I'm so very sorry themarshas. I wish you loads of luck in the future :hugs:


----------



## Lilyfire

Crap, am I the only one with these weird cervix/vaginal twinges then??


----------



## Emzywemzy

I had them last preg, although a bit later on I think x


----------



## cricket in VA

Lily - I think we all are having all sorts of weird twinges and pulling and weirdness! 

Marshas, it was really hard on my hubby too. I think as much as we panic at every little twitch at least we're feeling things! They just have to wait and watch us and try to understand what's going on and how things are going...I think it's quite scary for them!


----------



## Lilyfire

Emzywemzy said:


> I had them last preg, although a bit later on I think x

Hmmmm, the stuff I'm reading online seems to be a bit later in general too. Do you think I should be worried? It tends to happen at the same time as what feels like RLP.


----------



## ESpacey

Lily, you're not the only one! I've been getting them from time to time too. They're not consistent but definitely there. Almost like a sharp pain and then a twinge. Hard to explain..


----------



## TrAyBaby

:hugs: for you Marshas, so sorry for your loss x


----------



## LittleBird

themarshas said:


> Thanks everyone, I'm holding up after a mild breakdown this morning. Just trying to figure out where to go from here and trying to support my hubby-- sounds backwards I know but he was so excited.

:hugs: I'm sorry. We are here for you. I hope you have your rainbow baby in your arms soon.


----------



## gigglesems

So sorry to hear that Marshas - sending you :hugs:

Hey Gemini - I have had SPD with both kids, the first time around I had brace, physio, crutches and a wheelchair!!! Yep it got REALLY bad and I got signed off work at 34 weeks and was in a wheelchair as couldnt walk at 35 weeks. As soon as DSs head engaged I had some relief. Apparently that is one of the reasons that I didnt realise I was in labour as I was already in so much pain. 

However...I had it with DD and it wasnt AS bad. This time I knew I was more likely to get it so took precautions to ensure I didnt push things to far. There is a lot on the net about it - make sure when you get out of bed and out of the car you keep your legs together, try sleeping with a cushion between your knees, dont sit with your legs crossed, avoid climbing stairs, no heavy lifting etc etc. It can start this early - it did both times with me and I can feel it now...although for me it has never truly gone away. Between having DS and DD I had scans and x-rays and turns out I had some lasting pelvic damage hence why I had an elective c-section with DD - they were worried that I was going to cause too much damage with a natural delivery. I will be mostly under doctor led care this time - if SPD doesnt get too bad then I may be able to have bubs naturally, if not then it will be that I have to have another section. Either way bubs comes out so I dont mind!! 

Make sure to take it easy - cool packs (in warm weather) and hot water bottles (in cold weather) helped with the pain a little but it does look a little odd when you are sitting with it between your legs lol! 

Physio also told me that gaining too much weight can contribute to the severity and I did gain more weight first time around (I fell over and broke my arm and barely moved of the couch for 6 weeks other than to go to the fridge lol).

Should you want to, or any other ladies want to ask me anything about it please feel free to PM me :D


----------



## babyd0310

Lily I have been getting them to, dont think it is anything to worry about but if you need reassurance I would give your doctor a ring just to put your mind at rest x


----------



## gemgem77

Marshas I am so so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Lily I hve the same thing too and apparently it's completely normal at the stage we are at xx


----------



## emma1985

So sorry to hear that Marshas, :(


----------



## FirstBean

Lily- I have been having them twinges to.
So sorry for your loss marshas.


----------



## dt1234565

Lilyfire said:


> Crap, am I the only one with these weird cervix/vaginal twinges then??

No! We are all getting them I think. It's like someone pinching your cervix. Your cervix gradually gets higher and higher and tighter and tighter I think that's what it is x


----------



## abic77

I was also getting those twinges and mini cramp type pains (like AF type pains but MUCH milder).....got them every day pretty much but haven't had one for almost 2 weeks now which is why I was a little worried. The only symptom i still have is sore boobs (and even then i'm not 100% convinced they are actually sore......)


----------



## RedRose19

i dont think im getting any twinges like that.. when i get my cramps now and again its like af is coming but only last about 2 mins, i used to get the cramps all the time constant for about 3 weeks now its just now and again how often do you ladies at 7-8 weeks get cramping now?


----------



## jelly tots

im so sorry marshas, massive hugs to you both.x


----------



## emma1985

Anyone else got absolutly no moitivation! I mean like uber tired? I just cannot be bothered with anything at the moment and its driving me mental!


----------



## gigglesems

Yep yep yep - cramps, twinges and uber tired! My house is a complete mess lol! So much to do...so little care!!! :D


----------



## jelly tots

same here, didnt do my handwashing last night i needed to. had tea, a bath and then went straight to bed by 7:30pm.
super tired again today and wondering what time i can slope off early without too many people noticing. i have flexi time to use so dont feel too bad about it.
defo having sharp twinges and cramps, was quite worried about them yesterday but feel a bit more relaxed now. will mention them on monday when i see the midwife though.


----------



## babyd0310

Yeh I am sooo tired!! Grace is not sleeping at all, literally been up with her every night for the past 6 weeks since we come back off honeymoon, so I cannot be bothered to do anything!!! And the house is so untidy..Ohhhhhhhhhhh!!!!xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Sorry for your loss marshas:hugs:
Abic- symptoms decrease around this time as the placenta starts functioning. Just try and remember mmc arnt that common and you usually get bleeds etc. I still have sickness but no sore boobs. My symptoms come and go all the time
Emma- oh god yes I have a pile of washing to do and no energy what so ever. Me and my little man are going to have a pj day I think x


----------



## abic77

Awwwwww I would LOVE a PJ day....that sounds like FUN!

I have my booking apt tomorrow.....does anyone know if they will check i am still pregnant tomorrow or not???????


----------



## abic77

emma1985 said:


> Anyone else got absolutly no moitivation! I mean like uber tired? I just cannot be bothered with anything at the moment and its driving me mental!

Hey Emma - I have ZERO motivation!!! My secondment boss is in London and I'm in Leeds which means that i can basically get away with doing bugger all! I had a 1 to 1 with her by phone yesterday and she was asking me loads of questions about progress on a project she's asked me to do but i just had to blag it as i haven't done much at all!

My eyes are still irritating me as my lens seems to be going blurry in my left eye but think it may be because eyes change shape etc and dry out i think when preggers!

BTW i notice we are both due on the same day! yippeeeeee!


----------



## abic77

OK i have all of a suden just gone really tired, headachy (again) and nauseous :-(

I can smell hotdogs and onions from the canteen downstairs but can't decide if they make me feel sick or feel hungry.....?????????


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Bless you hun, try and eat something small and see if that doesn't upset your stomach too much xxd


----------



## jelly tots

ooo hotdogs with loads of onions, lush! could eat one of them right now. i have sausage and mash with onion gravy and veg for tea tonight so close enough for me.

i have prawns in marie rose sause with pasta and salad for lunch, opted for the healthy option today, did get a fruit salad and cinnamon whirl for later though :)


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Oooo that sounds lovely

For lunch I had pasta with tomato and basil sauce. Unfortunately it didn't stay down for ong. Just sat there and sobbed tbh as I feel so drained :( x


----------



## abic77

I have just eaten a freshly cooked baguette with hotdogs, onions and ketchup and it was deeeeelish! I think i felt a bit sick coz i was hungry!

I have a bag of satsumas, 2 apples and a banana on my desk but all i want is chocolate now!

Sooooooooooooooo tired and sleepy!

Can't be arsed to do any exercise tonight but i have too and OH says it will do me the world of good. Am therefore thinking of 30 mins jogging on the treadmill so that will have to do!

What's everyone else's exercise routine like? DO you go a few times a week or not or what????


----------



## jelly tots

i could send you the wispa i have in my desk if you like lol

as for exercising, ive not done a lot the last few weeks with feeling delicate, so back on it in a few weeks time to start jogging again and get back on the cross trainer and bike


----------



## cliqmo

I had a cheese and onion pasty https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-eatdrink020.gif it is cold and wet here today so I _deserved_ it :dohh: 

I also bought a chocolate and coconut flapjack for later... and have scoffed that already :blush: 

Think I may be having salad for supper...


----------



## abic77

jelly tots said:


> i could send you the wispa i have in my desk if you like lol
> 
> as for exercising, ive not done a lot the last few weeks with feeling delicate, so back on it in a few weeks time to start jogging again and get back on the cross trainer and bike

Hey hun - I would LOVE that wispa you have in your desk!!!! EXCEPT i couldn't actually do that to a fellow preggo as you will need it at some point!

i bought myself some maltesers which I am just munching my way through.....they are deeeelish too! (just like the hotdawwwg!)

BTW Jellytots is it you who's doing the great north run?? Were you asking about the marathon several pages ago?? It was awesome and so glad I did it but finding it REALLY hard to run now! Went out on sat and tried to do my usual 4.5 mile route but had to walk after 4 miles and was knackered!!! everything just hurt soooo bad! 

No idea what to have for my tea tonight either now..........


----------



## RedRose19

yummmm id love some malteasers now :haha: im feeling so sicky i wish i knew if eating would help or not :wacko:

aidens mummy :hugs: i hope you feel better soon


my first scan is 2mor ladies!! im so excited and nervous at the same time.. i just hope there is a hb and growing bean..


----------



## Gemini85

today i have had in this order:
A crunchie bar (yes, the chocolate)
a pack of Frisps
bag of skittles
bag of malteasers
ham roll
pack of doritos
Two lollipops
can of sprite.

Ive just been sick, however i think its probably more to do with how much ive eaten than MS! im going to be such a heffer at this rate!

Physio tonight for my leg pains, hoorah! x


----------



## emma1985

Gemini85 said:


> today i have had in this order:
> A crunchie bar (yes, the chocolate)
> a pack of Frisps
> bag of skittles
> bag of malteasers
> ham roll
> pack of doritos
> Two lollipops
> can of sprite.
> 
> Ive just been sick, however i think its probably more to do with how much ive eaten than MS! im going to be such a heffer at this rate!
> 
> Physio tonight for my leg pains, hoorah! x

haha this made me giggle!

I have had:

Shreddies
Small pot of Cold Custard
Weatherspoons Veggie Chips and Chips
Weatherspoons Apple, Pear and Raspberry Crumble and More Custard

I am going to cinema tonight so out for tea too, will be the most I have eaten since I found out I was pregnant!


----------



## emma1985

abic77 said:


> emma1985 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else got absolutly no moitivation! I mean like uber tired? I just cannot be bothered with anything at the moment and its driving me mental!
> 
> Hey Emma - I have ZERO motivation!!! My secondment boss is in London and I'm in Leeds which means that i can basically get away with doing bugger all! I had a 1 to 1 with her by phone yesterday and she was asking me loads of questions about progress on a project she's asked me to do but i just had to blag it as i haven't done much at all!
> 
> My eyes are still irritating me as my lens seems to be going blurry in my left eye but think it may be because eyes change shape etc and dry out i think when preggers!
> 
> BTW i notice we are both due on the same day! yippeeeeee!Click to expand...

Same day and both in yorkshire! - im in Howden (near Hull/Goole)


----------



## Gemini85

What's worse is a friend is taking me to nandos tonight, and I'm starving already! Haha! What you going to see? Not been to the flicks in months! X


----------



## emma1985

Gemini85 said:


> What's worse is a friend is taking me to nandos tonight, and I'm starving already! Haha! What you going to see? Not been to the flicks in months! X

Either Footloose or 3d lionking! I want to see lion king! x


----------



## emma1985

Not pregnancy related but I love this song

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NFV8dHrZYM&ob=av2n


----------



## Gemini85

ill have a listen once im home! lion king....i dont think my hormones could cope. id be sobbing. xx


----------



## cricket in VA

I HAVE A BABY!!! Such relief to see the little raspberry on the screen! The scan went really well - measuring at 8w2d, 1.67 cm, hb was around 190. All looks good! I'm so, so, so relieved. I'll post pics tonight when I get home!


----------



## cricket in VA

P.S. All this talk of food has me so jealous! I'm still on the saltines diet with occasional pasta (no sauce) and ice cream. I've lost 4-5 lbs! Had my first projectile vom this morning in the bedroom while trying to chug the liquid necessary for the scan. Pretty awful. Luckily it wasn't too much, but DH was pretty grossed out. I think it's good for him to see what I do all day :) hahaha


----------



## Margie

Hello JuneBugs :wave:

Loving all this talk of food - I have been craving very naughty things! :devil: 

Had a cornish pasty for lunch (not too bad) followed by a half a bright purple cupcake (shared with daughter - she was not impressed! :brat:).  

But my absolute heaven was some sour strawberry laces! I'm telling myself that they are good for MS... but actually they are just YUM :happydance::wohoo:


----------



## Margie

cricket in VA said:


> P.S. All this talk of food has me so jealous! I'm still on the saltines diet with occasional pasta (no sauce) and ice cream. I've lost 4-5 lbs! Had my first projectile vom this morning in the bedroom while trying to chug the liquid necessary for the scan. Pretty awful. Luckily it wasn't too much, but DH was pretty grossed out. I think it's good for him to see what I do all day :) hahaha

Oh no - poor you! Hopefullly it will only last for a few more weeks. :hugs: Hope the scan went well :thumbup:... Just saw your previous post. Glad scan went well - how exciting. Can't wait to get a date for my fisrt one... will still be a while though.


----------



## abic77

OMG i have never seen the lion king and never seen a 3D movie either so think i will need to drag OH there!! 

Just found out i need to go to london on Sunday now as need to be in London for a meeting at 8.30am.....there goes my plan to have a lazy sunday lunch in the pub with OH......


----------



## abic77

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Oooo that sounds lovely
> 
> For lunch I had pasta with tomato and basil sauce. Unfortunately it didn't stay down for ong. Just sat there and sobbed tbh as I feel so drained :( x


awww hunny....try not to let it get you down.....are you still in your pj's?? You have a lot going on in your life and in your body so sometime you just have to allow yourself to have these moments....it's ok to sob but just tell yourself you will feel sorry for yourself for a specified period of time and then you will draw a line under it and carry on!

It's totally normal but having a 3 year old too can't help! Just enjoy the down time, have your sob, have a cuddle with little Aiden and hopefully that will make you feel better.....

...unfortunately though i don't have any special anti-sickness advise :-( 

Hope you feel better soon......... xoxo


----------



## jelly tots

abic77 said:


> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> i could send you the wispa i have in my desk if you like lol
> 
> as for exercising, ive not done a lot the last few weeks with feeling delicate, so back on it in a few weeks time to start jogging again and get back on the cross trainer and bike
> 
> Hey hun - I would LOVE that wispa you have in your desk!!!! EXCEPT i couldn't actually do that to a fellow preggo as you will need it at some point!
> 
> i bought myself some maltesers which I am just munching my way through.....they are deeeelish too! (just like the hotdawwwg!)
> 
> BTW Jellytots is it you who's doing the great north run?? Were you asking about the marathon several pages ago?? It was awesome and so glad I did it but finding it REALLY hard to run now! Went out on sat and tried to do my usual 4.5 mile route but had to walk after 4 miles and was knackered!!! everything just hurt soooo bad!
> 
> No idea what to have for my tea tonight either now..........Click to expand...

too late anyways, the wispa has now gone lol :)

yep im doing the gnr, was meant to be doing it this year but deferred to next year. im hoping i will be able to keep my fitness up to be able to still go straight into training once the baby is born, obviously if i have a c-section then its a different kettle of fish, but i got my place in the ballot so unlikely to ever get that again if i dont run it. im waiting for my sudden bursts of energy til i do anything though, just want to go to bed as soon as i get in at the moment which probably doesnt help with these dark nights.
ive been going for brisk walks etc when i can on an afternoon to get some fresh air, that is defo doing something as i was in considerable pain the next morning, way too many hills round here.
have you tried slowing your pace down by a minute or so per mile? that should help you keep up the distance, you need to start slowing it down when you are pregnant anyway, sure ive read something in the last year in runners world on that. will have to have a look for the article again.


----------



## abic77

cricket in VA said:


> I HAVE A BABY!!! Such relief to see the little raspberry on the screen! The scan went really well - measuring at 8w2d, 1.67 cm, hb was around 190. All looks good! I'm so, so, so relieved. I'll post pics tonight when I get home!


OMG that's FAB news hun!!! You may not be able to keep any food down but at least you have happy healthy baybeeeeeee! xoxo


----------



## abic77

To anyone who;s interested, i've had:

bacon sandwich
satsuma
apple
small bunch of grapes
3 hotdogs in a baguette with onions and ketchup
bag of maltesers

i now want more....

i have decided i'm having a tin of pea&ham soup with bloomer bread for my tea after a mini run!!


----------



## jelly tots

cricket in VA said:


> I HAVE A BABY!!! Such relief to see the little raspberry on the screen! The scan went really well - measuring at 8w2d, 1.67 cm, hb was around 190. All looks good! I'm so, so, so relieved. I'll post pics tonight when I get home!

yey! thats fab news chick.

wow its really hard to keep up on this thread and keep up on arrse aswell lol
honestly i am doing work aswell, i blame the adminers for giving me the link to a funny thread.


----------



## LittleBird

cricket in VA said:


> I HAVE A BABY!!! Such relief to see the little raspberry on the screen! The scan went really well - measuring at 8w2d, 1.67 cm, hb was around 190. All looks good! I'm so, so, so relieved. I'll post pics tonight when I get home!

Congrats on a successful scan! You must be so happy. :happydance:


----------



## Lilyfire

YEEEEEEEEEY! :D So pleased for you Cricket! I don't know about you, but for me it all became much more 'real' after the scan! Can't wait for pics! You must be soooo happy! If you had you drink water then I'm guessing your scan was abdominal?? Sorryyoure feeling so sick, I hope it eases off soon! :D

Urgh, I'm having such a hard time with my job. Like I said, I'm on my feet for 6 hours and I just can't do it. I'm so tired and sick I just want to cry and quit. Meh.


----------



## dt1234565

Cricket. So happy for you! With a HB like that I predict a girl already!!!

xxx


----------



## jelly tots

god i feel utterly pants, i nearly cried when i got home and realised i have so much housework to do.
managed to microwave tea and now all tucked up in bed with not feeling too well.
there is a massive thunder and lightning storm outside and im rather scared being at home on my own. got my torch on standby aswell as the rest of my dairy milk and a big glass of squash. this place is renowned for powercuts so im praying that doesnt happen tonight.

just had a call off hubby to cheer me up, he was speaking to his parents earlier and they have told us they are going to buy us the pram i want, im so so happy, then also one of hubsters aunties has said she would like to buy us something too, then also all of his brothers and sister want to aswell so i have to get a list together of everything i need so they can pick. its all soo lovely im now crying for different reasons to earlier lol.

hope everyone else is having a good evening.


----------



## Gemini85

Awwww snuggle down and get some rest jelly tots, you deserve it!!! X


----------



## babyd0310

Ahhh Cricket thats great news!!
Hope you feel better soon Jelly tots. 
I have been to the gym tonight, and now got major heartburn xx


----------



## abic77

BabyD well done for goung to the gym! I KNOW how hard that is so well done!
I didn't go in the end......had a jacket spud for tea and now about to eat MIL home made jam bun


----------



## abic77

jelly tots said:


> god i feel utterly pants, i nearly cried when i got home and realised i have so much housework to do.
> managed to microwave tea and now all tucked up in bed with not feeling too well.
> there is a massive thunder and lightning storm outside and im rather scared being at home on my own. got my torch on standby aswell as the rest of my dairy milk and a big glass of squash. this place is renowned for powercuts so im praying that doesnt happen tonight.
> 
> just had a call off hubby to cheer me up, he was speaking to his parents earlier and they have told us they are going to buy us the pram i want, im so so happy, then also one of hubsters aunties has said she would like to buy us something too, then also all of his brothers and sister want to aswell so i have to get a list together of everything i need so they can pick. its all soo lovely im now crying for different reasons to earlier lol.
> 
> hope everyone else is having a good evening.

Awwwwww hunny bless you!!!! I have my fingers and toes crossed that you don't have a power cut...that's the last thing you need!
Brilliant news about the pram and all the other pressies you get to pick now too!
Maybe someone could treat you to a one off big clean to get the house ship shape.....there's nothing worse than coming home to a messy house with lots of jobs to do....sometimes you do just need to lock yourself away and forget about it! Its not going anywhere so no need to worry about it!

I am very lucky as MIL is retired and lives 2 miles away and comes and cleans for us once a week....she'll do all our washing and ironing too which is JUST AMAZING!!! I do realise how lucky i am though!!!

Have a lovely night in bed hun and get a nice night sleep!
I'm looking forward to my hot water bottle! xoxo


----------



## abic77

I have booking apt tomorrow and i am scared.........


----------



## TrAyBaby

wooooooohooooo congrats on the scan cricket :happydance:

Hey abic77 why are you scared of your booking appointment tomorrow? I have mine tomorrow too at 1:30. Which reminds me i need to phone my mother to get the list of the family medical history!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Evening ladies
Just wanted to pop in on my phone and say hi! Sooo tired, could sleep right this second! Sickness not been too bad today so that's good. Glad I'm not at work tonight, I'd never be able to stay awake!

Catch up soon x


----------



## abic77

TrAyBaby said:


> wooooooohooooo congrats on the scan cricket :happydance:
> 
> Hey abic77 why are you scared of your booking appointment tomorrow? I have mine tomorrow too at 1:30. Which reminds me i need to phone my mother to get the list of the family medical history!


Omg mines at 1.30 too!!
I am just scared of all the tests and what they will tell me I guess....just want everything to be fine!


----------



## babyd0310

I still have not got my booking in appointment through, the midwife I saw at the surgery was only temporary so don't know who to ring to find out?xx


----------



## abic77

Omg FULL ON thunder & lightening here in Leeds too!
Me & Oh just we're looking out patio doors at the rain & a huge lightening bolt shot out the sky (appeared to) hit the house opposite and the 2 of us just ran around the room screaming grabbing each other and screaming some more like huge big babies!!!!
V stressful, scary but funny at the same time!!

Jelly tots-hope its not like this in Lincolnshire for u hun!


----------



## TrAyBaby

abic77 said:


> TrAyBaby said:
> 
> 
> wooooooohooooo congrats on the scan cricket :happydance:
> 
> Hey abic77 why are you scared of your booking appointment tomorrow? I have mine tomorrow too at 1:30. Which reminds me i need to phone my mother to get the list of the family medical history!
> 
> 
> Omg mines at 1.30 too!!
> I am just scared of all the tests and what they will tell me I guess....just want everything to be fine!Click to expand...

hey hun everything will be fine, please dont stress. Im kinda glad someone else will be going through the same thing at the exact same time as me tomorrow. Will be thinking of you tomorrow, good luck to both of us x


----------



## abic77

TrAyBaby said:


> abic77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrAyBaby said:
> 
> 
> wooooooohooooo congrats on the scan cricket :happydance:
> 
> Hey abic77 why are you scared of your booking appointment tomorrow? I have mine tomorrow too at 1:30. Which reminds me i need to phone my mother to get the list of the family medical history!
> 
> 
> Omg mines at 1.30 too!!
> I am just scared of all the tests and what they will tell me I guess....just want everything to be fine!Click to expand...
> 
> hey hun everything will be fine, please dont stress. Im kinda glad someone else will be going through the same thing at the exact same time as me tomorrow. Will be thinking of you tomorrow, good luck to both of us xClick to expand...

Definitely Hun...good luck to u too....will try and check in afterwards to let u know how it went!

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## abic77

babyd0310 said:


> I still have not got my booking in appointment through, the midwife I saw at the surgery was only temporary so don't know who to ring to find out?xx


Hey chick-I would just call the surgery, tell them how preggers you are and that you need a booking apt...they say u should have it between 8-10 weeks so they should get u in soon as!! 

At my surgery they only do apts on weds afternoons which I thought was a bit strange????

Good luck hope u get the apt soon


----------



## abic77

Does anyone know if they will confirm the pregnancy at my booking apt tomoz?

Also-will I need to trim & tidy down below before my apt??:blush:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Abic at my first appointment last time they tested a urine sample but guess that was for infection, not sure if they do a pg test? They do all kinds of blood tests though so maybe its one of those, I dunno. 

Forgot to say I got some maternity bras today and I've gone up a cup and backsize, now 38e! No wonder my bras were digging in!!.


----------



## Emzywemzy

What fruit am I today?


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ooh I'm an olive!! Happy 9 weeks to meee! This is flying by this time around x


----------



## Margie

Good luck with your appointments tomorrow abic77 and TrAyBaby!

Hope you have a good rest Jellytots - and enjoy your dairy milk (I'm very jealous)!


----------



## babyd0310

abic77 said:


> babyd0310 said:
> 
> 
> I still have not got my booking in appointment through, the midwife I saw at the surgery was only temporary so don't know who to ring to find out?xx
> 
> 
> Hey chick-I would just call the surgery, tell them how preggers you are and that you need a booking apt...they say u should have it between 8-10 weeks so they should get u in soon as!!
> 
> At my surgery they only do apts on weds afternoons which I thought was a bit strange????
> 
> Good luck hope u get the apt soonClick to expand...

Yeh my surgery only do appointments on a Thursday afternoon! Very strange..she did say last time that I can have my appointments at a nearer surgery if I wanted, which I would prefer as the midwife I had last time works in the surgery round the corner from me and she was really good, plus she knows all about the problems I had last time round!xx


----------



## cricket in VA

file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Rita%20Persaud/My%20Documents/My%20Pictures/Pictures%20from%20phone/IMG_20111025_165454.jpg

file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Rita%20Persaud/My%20Documents/My%20Pictures/Pictures%20from%20phone/IMG_20111025_165505.jpg

Not sure if that worked...but here is an attempt to post pics!


----------



## cricket in VA

Nope. Anyone know how to do it?


----------



## Gemini85

try going advanced and then clicking on the paperclip to attach it from somewhere on your computer? x


----------



## cricket in VA

OK, Laura...trying that. Hope this works! I'm usually better with technology, but this forum has me stymied!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aww brill pictures!!


----------



## cricket in VA

They're better in real life! Our scanner is broken, so I had to take pics of the pics with my phone to upload. There are more, but those are the best, I think. :)


----------



## TrAyBaby

wow cricket amazing pictures x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Was it an internal scan cricket? Soo clear :)


----------



## cricket in VA

She did both, actually. We saw a pretty clear picture from outside, but then she went in and did a check of the ovaries and all that. And measured heartbeat and zoomed in. 189 is awfully high - is there any danger in that? She didn't seem worried, but I know average is more like 160-170. Might be due to all the sugar in the ginger ales I had to chug to fill my bladder! (water doesn't stay down)


----------



## Anna Purna

Wow! AMAZING scan pictures, Cricket!
I wouldn't worry about the heart rate. It's probably at its maximum now and will settle down soon enough. :thumbup:

I'm still having trouble believing that I'm pregnant, even after my scan. Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## cricket in VA

Today I'm believing it! Can't tell you what I'll be feeling in a week...hopefully it will involve less vomiting though.


----------



## LittleBird

cricket -- beautiful scan pics! Thanks for posting those!

TrAyBaby and abic -- good luck tomorrow! I'll be thinking of you two and hoping that you're both having a wonderful appointment!

Hi to everyone else!

AFM, I went to the hairdresser today and she was saying my hair looks like it's grown a lot in the past 7 weeks. So, then I asked her if it seemed "greasy" and she immediately knew what I was trying to tell her! I tell you, she knows everything about me by my hair. :haha:

I think I'm having a Mexican food craving this pregnancy. Tonight, I picked up a burrito bowl from Chipotle. Mmm. But I couldn't finish it. Some days I feel so hungry that I can eat a lot without even trying. Today, I'm feeling like I can hardly keep stuff down. Haven't thrown up yet, but I wonder if more nausea is on its way. Since Sunday, I've been feeling a light nausea constantly. And if I don't eat soon enough, I feel even worse.

In one week, I'll have my first scan. I'm trying to keep my mind on other things so I don't drive myself crazy! Just gotta make it to the weekend!


----------



## RedRose19

morning junebugs :) just less than an hour to my scan! i feel so nervous i barely slept i kept waking every hour!
luckily the hospital is just a short walk from our house so be nice to get some fresh air before the scan...


wish me luck!! god im terrified!


----------



## gemgem77

Cricket your scan pics are amazing so happy for you!!! 

Good luck Redrose and everyone else with scans today. I m away with work and no access to a computer for the next couple of days bleurgh!! Will catch up at the weekend or possibly Fri eve xx


----------



## broodybelle

Good luck Redrose. I only have my booking in appointment with the midwife today, so won't get to see baby like you.

I have no idea what they want to know when they ask about family history!? Is it just baby related? Childhood related? Pregnancy related?

Any of you second/third/fourth timers fill the newbies in?

xx


----------



## LegoHouse

Light medical history of mum and dad like family history of heart problems too, your weight, erm, EDD, can't remember what else :lol:


----------



## jelly tots

abic77 said:


> Awwwwww hunny bless you!!!! I have my fingers and toes crossed that you don't have a power cut...that's the last thing you need!
> Brilliant news about the pram and all the other pressies you get to pick now too!
> Maybe someone could treat you to a one off big clean to get the house ship shape.....there's nothing worse than coming home to a messy house with lots of jobs to do....sometimes you do just need to lock yourself away and forget about it! Its not going anywhere so no need to worry about it!
> 
> I am very lucky as MIL is retired and lives 2 miles away and comes and cleans for us once a week....she'll do all our washing and ironing too which is JUST AMAZING!!! I do realise how lucky i am though!!!
> 
> Have a lovely night in bed hun and get a nice night sleep!
> I'm looking forward to my hot water bottle! xoxo

oo you are very lucky to have mil so close by, hubsters parents live in scotland so a wee bit far away to pop round.
just found out the unit is stood down on friday so i have a free day off to do as much as i can :)



abic77 said:


> I have booking apt tomorrow and i am scared.........

dont be scared chick, everything will be completely fine and routine, as far as im aware they just take blood and urine samples, then just go through your medical history on both sides.
what i have been doing over the last week or so is write all the questions i want to ask down aswell as any other useless bit of information i think they will need.



TrAyBaby said:


> wooooooohooooo congrats on the scan cricket :happydance:
> 
> Hey abic77 why are you scared of your booking appointment tomorrow? I have mine tomorrow too at 1:30. Which reminds me i need to phone my mother to get the list of the family medical history!

hope your appt goes well too


abic77 said:


> Omg FULL ON thunder & lightening here in Leeds too!
> Me & Oh just we're looking out patio doors at the rain & a huge lightening bolt shot out the sky (appeared to) hit the house opposite and the 2 of us just ran around the room screaming grabbing each other and screaming some more like huge big babies!!!!
> V stressful, scary but funny at the same time!!
> 
> Jelly tots-hope its not like this in Lincolnshire for u hun!

it was that bad where i am too and the rain was hammering down, well you are only an hour up the road (i live somewhere near s****horpe) luckily i managed to get to sleep fairly quickly so managed to ignore the worst of it i think. the lightning was pretty impressive, every couple of mins we had some. kept making the lights flicker but luckily power stayed intact.



cricket in VA said:


> OK, Laura...trying that. Hope this works! I'm usually better with technology, but this forum has me stymied!
> 
> View attachment 285992
> 
> 
> View attachment 285993

cricket, your scan pictures are fabulous, so clear too. bet you are well pleased.



RedRose19 said:


> morning junebugs :) just less than an hour to my scan! i feel so nervous i barely slept i kept waking every hour!
> luckily the hospital is just a short walk from our house so be nice to get some fresh air before the scan...
> 
> 
> wish me luck!! god im terrified!

good luck for your scan, everything will be fine. cant wait to hear all about it.

hope everyone else is well and having a good day so far
i remembered my lunch today which is a bonus and have my yummy cinnamon whirl as my morning treat :)


----------



## abic77

Emzywemzy said:


> Ooh I'm an olive!! Happy 9 weeks to meee! This is flying by this time around x

Hey you....congrats on becoming an OLIVE!!!!
I kinda want to call my child either Olivia or Oliver so I especially can't wait to get to friday when I will be an olive too (although olives are minging!!)

Anyway...OH very first proper girlfriend when he was 15 (lost his virginity to her) was called Olivia so that's the only thing that stops me BUT as we are both 34 and that was almost 20 yrs ago i think we can forget about her now...............

PS i have LOADS of other names too........


----------



## jelly tots

Olivia Paige and Oliver Patrick are my top names too, obviously a good choice :) (I do have a few more but these are our first choice)

Just seen this in the local paper, doesnt look good... https://www.thisislincolnshire.co.uk/End-free-Sure-Start-antenatal-classes/story-13620021-detail/story.html


----------



## FirstBean

Great scan pics cricket.
Yey for becoming an olive Emzy. Hope you had a good nights sleep last night.
Good Luck for all you ladies with booking appts today.
Great name choice Oliver my lil man is called Oliver John 
Feeling very rough today I feel like I have a hangover without the fun of drinking got a headache and feeling very sick. Going to have a pj day with Ollie I think as dont have the energy to do anything.


----------



## emma1985

Im not at work today so Im sorting out the spare "baby" room as it is currently my husbands office. Loads to move, paperwork to sort etc. Actually pretty excited about it all.

Will just be painting it lemon and not adding baby things for ages, I will take a while to sort as all furniture to move etc. Better get a move on as hubby been out an hour and ive just been sat hugging the dog!! x


----------



## babyd0310

Great scan pics Cricket!! 
Good luck to everyone with appointments and scans today. I am feeling very sick today..really not up for going to work, but I know it will be better than sitting around as that usually makes me feel worse!! I love the name Oliver aswel, but our nephew is called Oliver! xx


----------



## abic77

Girls we obviously all have very good taste in baby names!!!
How funny though if we all ended up calling our baby the same thing!

Cricket...your scan pics are fab hun....really clear and can't believe how much detail there is!

I am gonna get a bollocking soon if i don't ger on with some work so am off to get some stuff done as leaving early today for apt!


----------



## RedRose19

just back from the scan all went well!!! only thing they said im 6w 1 d not 8 so thats ok thought im just so happy we saw a heartbeat!!! so exciting! i feel much more relaxed now :)


----------



## Gemini85

get news! did you get a piccy? x


----------



## RedRose19

yep got two pics put the best as my avatar! :)


----------



## jelly tots

thats fantastic redrose, lovely pic :)


----------



## TrAyBaby

congrats on your scan redrose :)

woooooop booking in appointment in 2 hours. Good luck abic and good luck to any other chicas who are booking in today as well xxx


----------



## babyd0310

Great news RedRose!! Lovely pic xx


----------



## Gemini85

best of luck ladies! let us know EVERYTHING! x


----------



## jelly tots

hey laura, we are going to be olives tomorrow!!!


----------



## Gemini85

HOORAY!!! you know what i think would be an amazing invention? an US machine that costs a tenner and you can keep at home! lol. i miss seeing my blob already and have to wait until 21st November! :( x


----------



## broodybelle

Had my booking in appointment. Was a bit disappointing. Midwife was lovely and just asked about my personal health history, nothing about family history at all. She asked which hospital we wanted to use and that was about it. She gave me lots of info to take away. No bloods, no urine sample. also faber me the form to send off for the card that gives free prescriptions and dental care. She said she would send off the form to the hospital and I should hear about a scan date within the next 10 days. EDD 8th June. 
Bit disappointed to be honest. But now sat in starbucks cheering myself up. X


----------



## cliqmo

I am in the tricky situation of moving on 15th Nov so my current midwife is fairly disinterested in me because I am leaving (hasn't done bloods, booked scan or anything, just told me to ring epu at new address to make appointment and to contact local epu in meantime if any problems) 

I have done this and am scheduled for booking in appointment at new address on 15th Nov (they said they will send scan date ahead but no news for two weeks now...)

I feel like I am in maternity limbo :cry:

ETA Broodybelle that was very similar to my experience too :shrug: its like because they do it everyday they have forgotten that we first time Mums want more involvement and reassurance :nope:


----------



## jelly tots

im keeping quiet about moving house at the moment as im not sure what date i will be, so just telling them what my plans would be if i were to stay here.
although i would be nearly 20 weeks by the latest week i will move anyways so entitled to care here in the meantime. hope you get sorted at your new area soon. bit annoying they arent doing anything in the meantime though.

broodybelle - how come she didnt take bloods or anything? i thought they all did at the booking in, or are they planning to do it on the day of the scan?


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Ciqmo :hugs: hope things get sorted when you move.
Has anyone been getting headaches? I've had an awful headache since yesterday and I just can't seem to shift it :( x


----------



## jelly tots

ive been getting headaches, i try to drink as much water as possible and also go for a nice walk outside in the fresh air which seems to help me a bit.

that would be fabulous laura, the company would sell out in seconds


----------



## cliqmo

It was my plan to stay quiet about it too Jelly Tots but DH opened his big gob :dohh:


----------



## jelly tots

ooops!! he is military aswell, he should know about not sharing information lol.


----------



## emma1985

Anna Purna said:


> Wow! AMAZING scan pictures, Cricket!
> I wouldn't worry about the heart rate. It's probably at its maximum now and will settle down soon enough. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm still having trouble believing that I'm pregnant, even after my scan. Anyone else feel this way?

For me I believe it but it doesnt seem real, Im so very happy and excited, but just wishing the weeks away! I think after 12 weeks and when we get bumps it will feel more real.

My friend has just had a little boy, only 1/2hour labour, no pain relief or anything, her waters broke at 5pm in B&Q and by 6:15 she was breast feeding him! :happydance:

Im just making home made chips and beans for my lunch, yummy!!
Take ages but will be worth it!

Emma


----------



## Margie

Good afternoon ladies,

Great pics cricket and redrose - how exciting! :thumbup:

Enjoy your Starbucks broodybelle - all the different boroughs do things differently, so hopefully you'll get an appointment for all the other tests etc soon. :hugs:

I was getting terrible headaches last week. I usually found a walk around the block and some water would sort it... but did cave in and have paracetomol a couple of times.

I made the mistake of going into Tescos while I was hungry this morning... was only meant to get milk and tomatoes but before I knew it my trolley was full of snacks :shy: Then I felt really selfish so got tonnes of snacks for DD too :blush:

Now that I'm home I feel :sick: So all the snacks are untouched (although I did manage the Krispy Kreme doughnut).


----------



## LittleBird

How funny that there are so many of us who love Oliver! I had considered it last time for DS2 but DH didn't go for it. So far, our kids have names starting with vowels. (We do, too.) I don't think it's a rule that we have to continue following, but it would be fun!


----------



## cliqmo

I love Oliver too, that and Henry are on my wish list :blue: ...For girls I like Georgia and Faith :cloud9:


----------



## Margie

cliqmo said:


> I love Oliver too, that and Henry are on my wish list :blue: ...For girls I like Georgia and Faith :cloud9:

I like Henry too!


----------



## RedRose19

between all my and oh's cousins its hard to find names that arent gone already that we like lol

we both love ruth for a girl and ava

for a boy i like george (oh dont like) ben, mark and èoin


----------



## Emzywemzy

Loving the baby names talk! I like Olivia but Matt's cousin is Olivia so that's out! Our names so far are:

Girl: Eva or Evie, with Grace as a middle name
Boy: Thomas or James, not sure on middle name

Got a pair of maternity trousers yesterday, sooo comfy!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Was there someone on here that was looking for a Silvercross 3d pram? Someone on here is selling one brand new https://www.babyandbump.com/buy-swap-sell/779914-brand-new-unused-silver-cross-3d-pram-sale.html


----------



## broodybelle

jelly tots said:


> im
> broodybelle - how come she didnt take bloods or anything? i thought they all did at the booking in, or are they planning to do it on the day of the scan?

Not sure tbh. Assuming that they will take them at the scan! Friends who live locally had an hour booking in appointment but she doesn't fall under my district for midwifery, so who knows? 

At least I hadn't taken time off work for it as it would have been a waste of time, it's the school hols so it doesn't matter.

Was expecting to be weighed but nothing.

Suppose I should be relieved that she seemed happy enough with my medical history to just let me go. 

Had to make an on the spot decision about hospitals without DH there but went for the one that isn't in the town where I work (lots of the parents of pupils at school work there) so there is less chance of being found out before we want to go public with it!

xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I have chosen grace for a girl and oliver for a boy :) xe


----------



## abic77

broodybelle said:


> Had my booking in appointment. Was a bit disappointing. Midwife was lovely and just asked about my personal health history, nothing about family history at all. She asked which hospital we wanted to use and that was about it. She gave me lots of info to take away. No bloods, no urine sample. also faber me the form to send off for the card that gives free prescriptions and dental care. She said she would send off the form to the hospital and I should hear about a scan date within the next 10 days. EDD 8th June.
> Bit disappointed to be honest. But now sat in starbucks cheering myself up. X


Hey hun - I have just had exactly the same experience.....my midwife was ok, not that friendly, a bit clinical to be honest as if i was just another person she had to "process"! Didn't discuss due dates or anything but she took blood pressure, height, weight and that's it! My BMI is borderline at 25 (I have always been around 22-23) but i'm not that bothered as i can't do much about it other than eat less and move more (which frankly right now i have zero inclination to do either!)

She has filled in the referral forms and told me just to wait for a scan apt at which point they will do all the bloods and the downs test etc.

Very uneventful and nothing to get excited about :-(


----------



## abic77

Oh re baby names....I like Oliver, Joshua, Frederick (Freddie of course!) Benjamin Isaac and Jacob for boys.... OH REALLY likes Lucas....

Girls....Olivia, Matilda (Tilly), Isla, Amelie or Ava......

OH can't really talk about names yet as think it's just too soon......

PS my booking apt finished at 2.15 and have been sat on my arse at home with my new wood-burner on instead of working.....that's what i call a work-life balance!!!


----------



## abic77

Aidansmummy......i have been getting horrendous headaches EVERY day without fail....some days are less intense than others but do suffer every day. Drinking water doesn't seem to help annoyingly and it just makes me feel more tired! I have been getting some nice early nights lately which have helped a bit with the headaches but they are still there. I also have a pain behind my left eyeball!!! I can't wear my lenses at the minute coz my left eye is really blurry but i have read somewhere that eyes change shape etc when ur preggers so maybe that's why......i have to rely on my speccy 4-eyes instead! whoop!

Hope you're feeling better soon hun xoxo


----------



## jelly tots

Emzywemzy said:


> Was there someone on here that was looking for a Silvercross 3d pram? Someone on here is selling one brand new https://www.babyandbump.com/buy-swap-sell/779914-brand-new-unused-silver-cross-3d-pram-sale.html

thankyou will have a look


----------



## ayclobes

i'm due june 22! my 1st appt is in 3wks! eeek!


----------



## Gemini85

Congrats! please join in with the chatter! and get yourself a fruit ticker, we seem to have gone fruit crazy over here! ha! x


----------



## Lilyfire

Afternoon ladies! Just had a big catch up! Cricket: your scans are awesome, so clear! Well, I called in sick today as we are moving apartments and I have tons of sick time left, but no vacation. I'm telling work tomorrow anyway, so hopefully they won't be mad?! I'm loving all the vowel names, our boy name is Oscar George but we have quite a few girl names we like: Ava, Evie, Amelie and the non vowel, Brooke. I'm using my middle name, Zepha, for a girl too. I'm feeling quite sick today and a little guilty as I've been told not to lift anything heavy which makes me pretty useless in a moving situation. Luckily we have a friend helping hubby too!


----------



## cricket in VA

Hey everyone....I'm just home from work. Managed a half day. Just too tired and sick to deal. I have to facilitate an 8 hour training on Sat, so I'm kind of just spreading those extra hours out during the week. Having issues with an employee that really require a lot of oversight...it's so exhausting and time consuming. Truth is, I don't really care right now. Haven't told my boss I'm not coming back full time yet, which I feel a bit guilty about given how understanding she's being, but she hasn't asked either. 

Enough about me! Rose - great pic and so glad you heard a heartbeat! Ladies with the headaches...sorry! They are awful. For the booking appt they definitely did some preliminary blood tests and checked urine for glucose and protien. Also height, weight, etc. I hope you get the attention you need! Keep calling if you don't. 

Question. I found out at booking the Downs test is optional. I always assumed it was just standard. Are people choosing to do it or not? Why or why not?


----------



## abic77

I have ticked the box to have the Downs but mainly because i needed to make a decision there and then and I can always change my mind (but can't change the other way so easily!).

I think me and OH need to have that conversation really.....i always kinda thought that we would have the test but I do think you have to know in your mind what you will do IF the risk is high....thing is without the amniothingy (which has miscarriage risk) there's no way of knowing for definite, they just give you a probability. I saw a downs boy the other day (he must have been about 16 years old) and he looked so happy and enjoying life! I thought maybe it's a sign.....the risk gets higher the older you get and I thought at 34 it would be quite a high risj but the midwife told me i'm relatively young still so that's good!

Cricket.....don't think i answers your question....i guess it's a very very personal choice and I know all of us will be making decisions over the coming months that are ging to be so hard but we will all make decisions that we think are the right thing to do.....so no matter what we make the decision and no regrets......


----------



## cricket in VA

Also, welcome, ayclobes!


----------



## cricket in VA

Thanks, abic. We talked about it, and we'll keep the baby regardless. DH feels it would be nice to be prepared, but there's also a 5% false positive rate, which could cause a lot of unnecessary fretting. It's hard to know what's best!


----------



## dt1234565

I would always have the downs test. Not sure about amnio but always the standard test it's best to be aware and informed than shocked at the birth I think x x


----------



## broodybelle

We have the Downs test conversation to have tonight. We know that we would keep the baby whatever the outcome, so the only reason that we would have it done is so that we would be prepared, but part of me isn't sure that I want to know. Guess DH will have to be a bit more decisive!


----------



## Gemini85

i called in sick today too! lol feel miles better now, slept most of the day! 
Im having the Nuchal scan, is that the downs test? x


----------



## dt1234565

Yes x


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'm not sure about the downs test. Didn't last time as we said it wouldn't make any difference to us. However I'm thinking about it this time to feel prepared? My thing is if it came back high risk I wouldn't have the amino anyway so kinda what's the point? I dunno yet. 

My belly has really popped out today and my mum and Matt said I look pregnant already. I look about 4 months, its mad! Any other second/third timers already showing? I'm gonna have a real job hiding it at work now!! Roll on 12 week scan!


----------



## Gemini85

im pretty scared about it, a friend announced she was pregnant last night and that the baby is downs, it was a lovely announcement, but i suppose i have never really thought about it before, i dont know anything about downs or what it would take to care for a child who had it...ya know? x


----------



## FirstBean

I have been feeling awful all day not hardly been able to eat as I feel that sick still no sick tohough just that awful feeling.
We have thought of no names yet last time I had a strong feeling it was a boy and had my one name Oliver so better get thinking this time.


----------



## RedRose19

today is the first time in about 2 weeks ive been able to eat so much.. i had loads of tea cereal and toast before scan, huge bowl of homemade soup (i was so tired after making it!) and then shepards pie for dinner now sickness .. i could even eat dessert today i think :D

i wont be getting the downs scan, its not an option here i dont think, i think if you really feel at risk you can ask for one but it would only so you could be prepared theres nothing else that can be done really.


----------



## Margie

Hey Junebugs :wave:

Loving all the names - wow Ava is popular, that is one of my favourites for a girl too. My first choice is Ivy though.

I am having the down assessment at the scan - but not too sure if I would have fluid drawn if I was high risk. WIll cross that bridge if we come to it.


----------



## babyd0310

I'm the same as emzy - we didn't have it last time as we thought it wouldn't make a difference either way, but we will have it this time as it will be nice to be prepared just in case. When I was pregnant last time, there was a girl at work who was pregnant aswell and she had a little boy the month before me and he had downs - she had had the test and it didn't come back with a high chance, so it just proves that these things can not be very accurate.
My belly has really popped today aswell, and feels quite hard! I'm sure it's just bloated but I like to think its baby!!xx


----------



## RedRose19

has anyone had odd cravings yet :haha:

i was craving burnt sausages yesterday.. :wacko: and yes they had to be burnt on the out side no idea way and lots of red sauce with it


----------



## cricket in VA

Just called the nurse to ask a med question and ended up chatting for a bit. Turns out my amount of weight loss (now 6 lbs) is concerning. And she wants a doc to check on the heart rate - I thought it was a bit high, and she felt the same. Glad I called! 9:45 apt tomorrow morning. First really good encounter I've had with a nurse at this place...making me feel a bit better.


----------



## cliqmo

Red rose you might find this useful https://www.dailytransformations.com/food-cravings-here-is-what-your-body-really-wants/


----------



## cricket in VA

Cliqmo, I've actually referred to that site quite a bit in the past...find it helpful! I've recently been told that pregnancy cravings are just cravings and often not even related to nutrition...but who knows!


----------



## RedRose19

thanks for that it actually had burnt food on there said im in need of carbon.. my dad actually said that earlier lol

thats a handy link


----------



## Touch the Sky

i've been craving a lot of sour candy and chocolate. i ate a lot of chocolate pre-pregnancy, so that doesn't suprise me, but i've never been much of a candy eater..


----------



## jelly tots

evening, missed a few pages maybe since i got home from work.

my best friend who just had her little boy archie had the nuchal scan and bloods for downs, came back with high risk so she was rushed to nottingham for amniocentesis, they decided it was the best thing to do. turns out it was negative and archie is a perfect little boy, very cute indeed and nearly stole him and brought him home when i went to see them lol.
she said it was the worst thing in the world to go through but the bloods etc came back with 90% risk factor so they felt they had to double check so they could prepare. obviously im not sure what she would have done had he been positive for downs but that doesnt matter now. after that she was admitted quite a few times to hospital for very high blood pressure due to stress from after that and had to be induced 2 weeks early as it had skyrocketed.

personally i would want to test as we have discussed this for the preparation more than anything, as for amnio i would have to make that decision at the time.
the only thing that really runs in hubsters family is crohns (his cousin, bro and sis have it), colitis and one of his cousins has a few things wrong-voice box not developed, spine misaligned, he also has crohns and colitis and something else. its hard work for his aunt and uncle but he is a lovely lad and doing quite well for himself with his parents helping him a lot and the local hospice he attends. so really rather than downs we are preparing for our baby developing crohns in later life more than anything.

onto more trivial things hubster has only gone and lost his new phone, it lasted a whole 3.4 weeks. thankfully vodafone are being stars and will ship a new one out tomorrow once we have a crime ref number from the police. played the pregnancy card and laid it on a bit thick with him working away, cheeky but it worked :)


----------



## emma1985

I just need a small rant:

Don't get me wrong, I am trilled to be pregnant and soo very excited BUT

I feel very poorly.
Extremely exhausted
Nausea is with me most of the day, I cannot eat much and I'm constipated! Tmi
I go to bed and I cannot sleep. 

Just cannot wait till 12 week, for obvious reasons and I cannot wait to feel normal again!


----------



## Mei190

Hey girls, 

I probably won't be having it. I didn't have it last time and it hasn't really occured to me this time either. 
I have lost all feelings of being pregnant! It really is freaking me out, I kind of wish something comes back!! 

As for names, I am keeping my little list from last time and will decide once we find out the gender :D


----------



## TrAyBaby

broodybelle said:


> Had my booking in appointment. Was a bit disappointing. Midwife was lovely and just asked about my personal health history, nothing about family history at all. She asked which hospital we wanted to use and that was about it. She gave me lots of info to take away. No bloods, no urine sample. also faber me the form to send off for the card that gives free prescriptions and dental care. She said she would send off the form to the hospital and I should hear about a scan date within the next 10 days. EDD 8th June.
> Bit disappointed to be honest. But now sat in starbucks cheering myself up. X




abic77 said:


> broodybelle said:
> 
> 
> Had my booking in appointment. Was a bit disappointing. Midwife was lovely and just asked about my personal health history, nothing about family history at all. She asked which hospital we wanted to use and that was about it. She gave me lots of info to take away. No bloods, no urine sample. also faber me the form to send off for the card that gives free prescriptions and dental care. She said she would send off the form to the hospital and I should hear about a scan date within the next 10 days. EDD 8th June.
> Bit disappointed to be honest. But now sat in starbucks cheering myself up. X
> 
> 
> Hey hun - I have just had exactly the same experience.....my midwife was ok, not that friendly, a bit clinical to be honest as if i was just another person she had to "process"! Didn't discuss due dates or anything but she took blood pressure, height, weight and that's it! My BMI is borderline at 25 (I have always been around 22-23) but i'm not that bothered as i can't do much about it other than eat less and move more (which frankly right now i have zero inclination to do either!)
> 
> She has filled in the referral forms and told me just to wait for a scan apt at which point they will do all the bloods and the downs test etc.
> 
> Very uneventful and nothing to get excited about :-(Click to expand...


My booking in was very uneventfull too. Lasted about half an hour, she weighted me, checked my BMI, gave me an EDD (7th June) and filled out a ton of paperwork and asked about family history. She gave me a folder filled with information, leaflets and a really good book. She also discussed the flu jab too, talked about what vitamins i should be taking and for how long and outlined all my appointments, bloodwork and scans that would happen during my pregnancy. She was actually just a stand in midwife as the regular one at my practice was on holiday. So i have to go back on 16th Novemeber to meet her and at that apointment she will check my urine and do all the bloodwork, i didnt realise they tested my blood for so much stuff. She also said that the hospital will send me out an appointment for my 12 week scan that will happen anywhere between 12 - 14 weeks. I hope its closer to the 12 weeks rather than 14 weeks. That was about it really. Dont really know what else i was expecting but at least i have my folder now with my notes, makes me feel a bit more like a real pregnant lady :)


----------



## Anna Purna

Wow, it seems that so many of you ladies are really feeling the MS! :sick:
Myself, I threw up once at 5 weeks, but besides on and off nausea I haven't been too sick (sorry, don't mean to rub it in!). I must say, when I don't have any symptoms I start to worry, but then a few days later it hits and I'm on the couch unable to move from lethargy. 

I haven't been having cravings so much as aversions. Nothing seems too appealing to me, and once I get a meal in mind I HAVE to have it. Definitely NO fish, even though I used to love it. :shrug: Definitely preferring either bland or spicy stuff right now - shockingly, not really into chocolate anymore! :shock:

Hope everyone starts feeling better!


----------



## Lilyfire

I have been offered the scan and will go for it, again, like most people have said, we would like to be prepared. I had all the genetic testing done before TTC and they all came back negative, and I don't think I'm high risk at 28, but I'd rather know. 
We moved today and although I was careful not to lift anything heavy I did a lot of shifting and minor lifting and have had a pretty constant pain where RLP would be on my right side. It mainly only hurts when I walk, so I'm guessing/hoping its a strain and not something dangerous. I hear that the reason we shouldn't lift is because of the risk of injuring ourselves, not the baby- does anyone know if that's true? I'd feel much better. I'm taking tomorrow off to rest if it still hurts to walk (its not terrible, just kinda niggly, like a strain) and will call my Dr, but should I be really worried??? I'm kinda talking myself down from a full scale freak out right now.


----------



## gigglesems

Im sure it will be fine Lilyfire - all of the twisting and turning etc has probably just made the RLP worse thats all. I know if I move too suddenly I get shart pains that they hang around as dull pains for a while after. If you are worried about it at all I would go to the doc but you might find some rest and time will ease things. AND Zephyr is a beautiful name and one Ive been considering as a middle name (we try to pick something a little unusual). I got the idea initially from the Chilli Peppers song lol! Its on my list for either gender! xx

Some lovely names been posted on here. We wont use any popular names although I do like a lot of them. I want to try and make sure that my kids dont have another person with the same name in their class etc. DS is called Vinnie and DD is called Missy. I choose both of those names before knowing what we had - I instinctively knew both times what the gender was. We havent started talking about it yet this time


----------



## cricket in VA

I want to cry. This is the worst it's been. Violent heaving, sore throat from all the acid, hurts to swallow, it keeps going into my lungs and causing coughing, and there's no end in sight! So glad I have a doc appt in the morning. It's really painful! It's been going for 3 hours now...about every 20 min. Sorry for the pity party...just have to vent for a minute! Does it ever end?? What if I'm one of the lucky ones who stays sick throughout?


----------



## cricket in VA

Lily, it's probably just some stretching...our bodies are doing all sorts of things. If you're worried, take a day to lounge tomorrow and give yourself a break!


----------



## babyd0310

Oh no Cricket hope you are feeling better soon!!!
Lily, I keep getting those type of pains if I reach up high for something, it's like a pulled muscle feeling? I'm sure it is nothing to worry about. 
I am feeling exhausted today, been up all night with Grace again and I just want to sleep!! I am really considering ringing in sick, but they are really funny about me having time off (even though I work for the nhs!) I was signed off at 26 weeks with Grace and in hospital last year so ever since then I have been on a warning thing! I might just be naughty and say Grace isn't well (she isn't so it wouldn't be too much of a lie!) they don't seem to mind that! Hope everyone is feeling better soon x


----------



## cliqmo

Anna Purna I haven't been sick at all :shrug: I get queasy when hungry and find it difficult to choose my meals because nothing seems appetising. My main symptoms are big boobs, needing to pee during the night and extraordinary tiredness- otherwise I am fine :blush:


----------



## broodybelle

Morning ladies. Sorry to those of you who are being so sick that it's having such a massive impact on your lives. We've woken up this morning to a leak - water coming through the kitchen ceiling. Waiting for the managing agents to be open so that I can give them a call. Don't want the plaster to cave in! Hopefully they will be able to send a plumber asap. We have friends staying for DH's 30th birthday this weekend, so can't afford to have the bathroom out of order!

Picking up my new car tomorrow- so excited as have never had a brand new car before. It's a proper family car too, which is the joke that lots of people have been making to wind up DH even though they have no idea that we're even trying for a baby let alone pregnant!

I've made it to Raspberry - my favourite fruit. Have been eating lots of jelly with raspberries in, so seems apt somehow.

x


----------



## FirstBean

We wont be having the Downs test I dont think we didnt have it with Ollie so wont be having it this time as we said even if we were high risk I wouldnt do anything about it anyway.
Well after feeling awful all day yesterday with hangover feeling and nauseous allday I feel much better today. Ollie slept 6:30pm till 10 this morning which means I got a lie in so feeling fine and managed to have weetabix for breakfast. Boobs are sore today but that is a symptom I can cope with.
Broodbelle- Yey for the raspberry and for picking up the new car.
Cricket- Hope you feel better soon.
Babyd- I would phone in sick if I was you get laid on the sofa and have a relaxing day.
Emzy- Yes I have a pregnant belly too I was shocked at how big I look I was big last time but my belly didnt pop till at least 16weeks.


----------



## Mei190

Got what is presumably my book in appointment for next week. Really feel like there is no point going to it though. I am feeling sort of depressed about everything to be honest. I had some pink discharge last night, and seeming to just wait for it to reappear this morning. So far all is okay, but I know it is just going to catch me out later. Bring on the letter for my scan appointment at 12 weeks it can't come soon enough for me. I just need to know everything is okay once and for all.


----------



## dt1234565

Mei I dont know how you can wait so long honey. Ring epau and tell them and say your cramping to. I am sure they will scan you again. You can't wait 5 weeks for an answer honey x x


----------



## dt1234565

I think we will all relax after the 12 week scan.

I keep wondering if I am still preggo boobs and tiredness say I am but bloat seems to be going down and I just doubt it everday no reason for it except for past history but god please hurry up next scan!!!!

xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

I feel dreadful too, so sick all the time! The meds the doc gave me don't do a thing so I stopped taking them. I wasn't sure I wanted to take them anyway :/ I might go back and see if there is anything else they can recommend as I'm really struggling. My boss text me last night asking me to ring her at work today, so now I'm worried what she wants! I hate being off sick!


----------



## jelly tots

morning,

mei i agree with dt, call the epau and see if they can do another scan or something. i have my fingers crossed all is okay and hanging in there.

i think we defo all cant wait until the 12 week scan, i know i cant and will feel an awful lot better afterwards.
im not so worried at the moment, i know there is something definitely in there with the m/s ive been getting. cos i was silly and rediculously busy this morning i hardly ate anything and nearly threw up over one of the officers. had some grapes and feel a bit better now. trying to gain the stomach to eat my cheese and onion crisps, really dont fancy them though but i have no other flavour in my desk, debating popping out to the shop, craving prawn marie rose in a baguette again.

anyone up to anything good today?
ive got a standdown day tomorrow (free day off!)so trying to cram all my work in now to save me rushing too much with my reports monday and tuesday, whilst also trying to fill in application forms for two jobs that is taking ages. why do they always ask those stupid questions you have to write an essay to answer? blimmin annoying.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

mei i would ring the epau if you have had pink spotting hun or go to your gp. They can refer you for a scan although I'm sure bubs is just fine :hugs: x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Mei :hugs: I missed your post before. I would ring epu as well, you can't be waiting all that time. Even tell a little white lie and say you're cramping?

Sorry to keep moaning, but I feel awful today. Can't keep a thing down, not even drinks :(


----------



## Gemini85

Another girl for you I reckon emzy! X


----------



## Emzywemzy

hmm maybe so!!


----------



## jelly tots

is that what they say for girls - bad morning sickness?


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yes its an old wives tale that bad morning sickness= girl! I did have bad sickness with holly, be interesting to see if its another girl!


----------



## abic77

Gemini and JellyTots.....CONGRATS ON BEING OLIVES!!!
(only one day to go for me!)

Emzy...so sorry you're feeling so pants hun...that really does suck and just wish there was a magical cure! I was feeling really ropey this morning and was dreading having to puke but didn't (after ONE puke last friday that was enough for me!) so I TOTALLY understand where you're coming from and really really sympathise with how you're feeling as just once was enough for me!

Today i am BLOOOOAAATED, tired, headachy (like soooooooo headachy) and just can't be arsed to do ANYTHING! Had a conference call earlier with my london boss and gave me a right grilling about what i should be doing and bla bla bla. Not even bothered anymore (eeeek i think i have an ATTITUDE!!)

Had a bacon sarnie again today (that's everyday this week now) and a jacket potato with chicken curry on the top and a bag of maltesers too! I LOVE maltesers and don't feel so guilty when i eat them as they are "lighter than ordinary chocolate" !!

Off for dinner with a friend tonight so gonna tell her i think! She is due 4 months before me so if she has a year off work then we will have like 8 months to play together with our bubbas!!!

off to do more "work" and maybe have more 'tesers....laters peeps xoxoxo


----------



## babyd0310

I didn't have any sickness with grace, so not sure about the sickness meaning a girl! I am more nauseous this time around though. Mei I agree with the other ladies, I would ring your epu for answers xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Hmm not sure how true that is though as I had severe morning sickness with Aidan to the point of nearly being admitted due to dehydration and my friend was admitted and she has just found out she is having a boy x


----------



## Emzywemzy

I defo think its an old wives tale! Not true at all! I have been feeling like this ones a boy x


----------



## Gemini85

doh. there goes that idea then! haha! x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Haha although just looked it up and it said research shows that increased morning sickness indicates a girl. Who knows :) x


----------



## jelly tots

well its gonna be one or the other so will either find out at 20 weeks if you guys are or in 7 months :)


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I think I will be finding out the sex if possible :)

What is everyone else doing? Waiting or finding out? x


----------



## jelly tots

abic77 said:


> Gemini and JellyTots.....CONGRATS ON BEING OLIVES!!!
> (only one day to go for me!)
> 
> Emzy...so sorry you're feeling so pants hun...that really does suck and just wish there was a magical cure! I was feeling really ropey this morning and was dreading having to puke but didn't (after ONE puke last friday that was enough for me!) so I TOTALLY understand where you're coming from and really really sympathise with how you're feeling as just once was enough for me!
> 
> Today i am BLOOOOAAATED, tired, headachy (like soooooooo headachy) and just can't be arsed to do ANYTHING! Had a conference call earlier with my london boss and gave me a right grilling about what i should be doing and bla bla bla. Not even bothered anymore (eeeek i think i have an ATTITUDE!!)
> 
> Had a bacon sarnie again today (that's everyday this week now) and a jacket potato with chicken curry on the top and a bag of maltesers too! I LOVE maltesers and don't feel so guilty when i eat them as they are "lighter than ordinary chocolate" !!
> 
> Off for dinner with a friend tonight so gonna tell her i think! She is due 4 months before me so if she has a year off work then we will have like 8 months to play together with our bubbas!!!
> 
> off to do more "work" and maybe have more 'tesers....laters peeps xoxoxo

hope you are feeling a bit better now, i wouldnt worry too much about your boss. if they arent in the office then what are they to know lol.
glad you are eating though, chicken curry on baked potato sounds yummy. well looking forward to my pizza tonight though. i like your theory on malteasers, i had the choice between those a twix or double decker so went for the naughtiest.

have fun tonght and enjoy telling your friend, be lovely to have someone to meet up with on mat leave too :) thats what im going to miss when i move house.


----------



## jelly tots

Aidan's Mummy said:


> I think I will be finding out the sex if possible :)
> 
> What is everyone else doing? Waiting or finding out? x

we are planning to keep it a surprise, give me an incentive to push aswell lol.


----------



## babyd0310

We will be finding out, it wa nice to prepare last time! I just rang the midwife at my gp as she is only there Thursdays and I asked about my booking in appointment and she said they have moved me to midwifes in my area and that they are really busy so might not hear till nearer my scan. I'm abit disappointed!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Yeah we are finding it easier to get everything ready :) Rather than buy nutural and then go and get girl/boy stuff afterwards :)

So today I thought I was having a MS free day sat down for dinner and I think it stayed down all of five minutes :) x


----------



## Emzywemzy

We are finding out, hopefully if baby plays along!! I loved knowing last time, picked her name and bought her clothes and stuff, felt like I already knew her when she was born :) plus need to know thus time as got everything I could possibly need for a girl .. this ones bound to be a boy ha ha


----------



## Gemini85

ive been sickness free for a few days! (touch wood) i dont miss it ill be honest, funny how you worry as soon as its gone though! roll on 12 weeks! i cant wait for us to start doing our nub predictions! x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Eeeek been reading up on nub predictions so looking forward to putting it into practice :happydance: x


----------



## LittleBird

We will definitely be finding out. I'm hoping for a girl!

I think it's good being prepared. I can't possibly be expected to wait until the very end to find out the gender! :haha: How did people do this before ultrasounds?


----------



## cliqmo

I really truly cannot decide whether I would prefer a girl or boy... Is that unusual? I always thought it was a cop out when pregnant people said they "didn't mind", but now I get it! Lol. I will probably still find out, just because I can, lol xx


----------



## LittleBird

I always thought I would want a boy first, because he could be a protective older brother. I am 5 years older than my brother, and there were a couple of times growing up where he got into fights with much bigger kids to protect me. It was cool that he cared that much, but when it was the two of us, we'd fight like cats and dogs. :wacko:

Plus, my DH is a manly man and I knew he really wanted a son. He was so happy when we found out. With DS2, DH was happy again, but he would see moms out with their daughters and say that he knew why I wanted to have a daughter -- it's a totally different experience.

This time, I'm hoping that it's a girl. I won't be disappointed if it's not, because I love my boys and I am used to raising boys. Been there, done that. :)

But I will feel a little like I missed out on the experience of having a daughter, bonding, doing girl things, etc. I'd love to be able to shop for clothes for my little girl. Hmm... Maybe I should hope for a boy to spare our bank account! :haha:

Even my MIL, who raised three boys of her own, would love a granddaughter. And I think it would affect the entire family, having a little girl around.

So, I understand what you're saying about having no preference. I will love our next baby to pieces, just like I do my other two.


----------



## FirstBean

LittlerBird- That is why I wanted a boy first the protective older brother and I got a boy.
This time I arent finding out as I really dont mind what I have and think it will be nice to keep it as a surprise.


----------



## wantanerd

I am hoping for a girl but after the two year struggle to get knocked up, I am happy with either. I have always wanted a girl and my mom is hoping for a granddaughter as well. Hopefully its only another 8-10 weeks before I find out.


----------



## emma1985

After feeling well for most of the day, I feel really rubbish now!


----------



## usamom

I'm so sorry that you feel so bad, emma!! Whenever I start to complain, I just think of you ladies who are really suffering with the MS and it puts me in my place quickly. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## TrAyBaby

geeeeez am i TIRED!!!!!! On a Thursday & Friday i work at my part time job as a primary school teacher. I have a class of 26 Primary 2's (5&6 year olds ...cute). Anyway tonight was the halloween disco so arrived in school this morning as normal at 7:30am ish and basically just stayed in school working away on some much need class stuff. The disco started at 6pm and i finally left school at 8pm tonight. They were sooooo hyper. Im not sure who will be more tired tomorrow me or them. Think i might have to go to bed real soon as tomorrow after i finish school i have to go do a shift at my full time job (work in a cinema as a manager/supervisor) so my day tomorrow will start at 7:30am and will finish about midnight aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrgggghhh yup time for bed me thinks zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz:sleep:


----------



## alspals13

Hi ladies, Emzy told me about your thread here and I was wondering if I could join??!! I had a mc on our first try in July at 8 weeks. I just found out 6 days ago I am pregnant again!! We are over the moon excited, but a little nervous. When I got my levels last time, I was around the same cycle day and had hcg of 83. I got my levels yesterday at 16 dpo and they are 758 with a progesterone level of 25!! Much better and more solid than last time. I am going back in tomorrow to see if they double, but don't get the results back until Monday...nervous, but very excited!!
I hope it's ok that I join you all!!
I think my due date is June 28th, but don't know for sure yet!


----------



## cliqmo

Hi Alspals and welcome to the thread :wave:

Be sure to check in regularly because this thread moves at lightning speed!! 

In other news OH woke early today (he has been going to bed at the same time as me but felt caught up on sleep at 5am :shock: ) so he has walked the dog and has just bought me coffee and croissants upstairs - WINNER!! :happydance:


----------



## emma1985

Wow Cliqmo, lucky you. X

We were at a funeral yesterday (hubbys bests friends dad) it was
a really long day, resulting in my DH and his friend having rather 
too much to drink. He just woke up saying he feels sick and as a lot
of men are, is been very pathetic!

I'm 9 weeks today! Yay! 1 more week and that's 1\4 of the way! X


----------



## abic77

emma1985 said:


> After feeling well for most of the day, I feel really rubbish now!

Hey Emma,

COngratulations to US we are olives today!!!!! Never thought about the 1/4 of the way through thing but you're right! OMG feels like it's just started and its 1/4 way through already :-(

Hope you're feeling better today hun....is it the ms thats bad?
I felt really rotten last night too but it was mainly just a horrendously painful headache! went to bed a t 10 with a hot water bottle though and slept like a dream (apart from the 2 times i got up to pee....like clockwork now everynight!)

Hope you feel better anyway! xx


----------



## dt1234565

Morning all!

I wish we were grapes-I don't like olives! Lol!!!!

xxxx


----------



## dt1234565

Mei if you check in today please let us know how you are. I think your on all our minds x x


----------



## babyd0310

dt1234565 said:


> Mei if you check in today please let us know how you are. I think your on all our minds x x

Yes please do, hope you are ok!
Sorry to hear so many of you are poorly :hugs: I've got a banging headache today, the pain is going into my neck, need a massage!
Welcome to the thread alspals and congratulations!xx


----------



## Gemini85

How's everyone doing? I've noticed some jelly like CM? a bit worried cos y cervix doesn't feel very shut?! Dunno if I'm being crazy but any advice welcome! X


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi Alspals, nice to see you over here! Welcome to our thread, it's a lovely place but moves VERY fast!!

Yes Mei do check in, we are thinking of you x

Gemini I have jelly like cm all the time. Don't go feeling your cervix as it changes so much when your pregnant. I remember freaking out last time as it felt like mine had literally melted into the walls, felt like it had disappeared!!


----------



## Gemini85

phew! ok thanks! was worried as i was getting the white paste type, now its like boogers! haha! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

That's what I've got too, delightful isn't it lol


----------



## Gemini85

Horrible!!! We um...dtd and uh, after he looked down and went "omg! What the hell is THAT" think I've scarred him for life....LOL X


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ha ha ha ha! Wait til he sees what comes out ay


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oops... at the birth! That scarred my oh for life and now he's gotta watch it again!


----------



## Emzywemzy

And omg I'm sooo not up for dtd at the mo! Haven't yet since bfp!


----------



## babyd0310

Same here emzy...really not up for it at the mo!!


----------



## RedRose19

we dtd for the first time yesterday since finding out.. :blush: it felt odd :wacko:


----------



## ayclobes

I told my dh that no dtd until we get out of the first tri..just b/c with my past m/c's i dont want to dtd and end up m/c a couple days later or something..so we wait..


----------



## Gemini85

ive been pretty up for it the last few days, prob cos the sickness hasnt been so bad? just googled worst week for MS, the concensus seems to be week 10! have to DTD very carefully as its making my hips worse however! lol x


----------



## Euronova

Hi Everyone,

I think I am due 27th of June :) Can i join?
It is my first pregnancy ever and having really bad cramps which are freaking me out a bit!! 
First appt is next week, i just can't wait to see a doctor!!


----------



## RedRose19

hiya euronova dont worry i had quite bad cramps too at the start between 4-6 weeks i got them often but the doctor told me they are normal unless there is spotting or bleeding then it should be fine. i was still scared though untill we went for our scan and bubs was perfect :)

congrats!


----------



## RedRose19

they have quietened down now though i get them maybe 2-3 times a day spread throughout the day where as before it was most of the day lol. its just the embryo growing and implanting


----------



## Euronova

thank you! I does worry me but as you said, i have no spotting or bleeding so that is reassuring.... i seems to have troubles going to the loo so i think it makes the pain worse (sorry TMI)
i just can't wait to get a scan now and just be able to relax more! :)


----------



## RedRose19

i found that too.. that not being able to go to the loo doesnt help.. i got some prune juice and it helped.. i found when i got the cramps to just lie down and let them finish. it helps or a hot water bottle thats not too hot helped too.. and dont wear jeans ouch! makes the cramps worse lol. when is your first scan :)


----------



## Euronova

yep same here... eating dried fruits and trying to drink more water. I am not sure when my first scan will be, i have my appt with my gynaecologist on the 3rd, i am hoping to get bloods done that day. I hope she books me in for a scan the week after that as at 7 weeks i should be able to see the heart maybe :)


----------



## RedRose19

yeah def by 7 weeks yo should be able to, we went at for our scan 2 days ago, we thought i was 8 weeks going by my lmp but they said i was only 6 but there was a heartbeat :D they reckoned it had only started prob the day before was sweet

hopefully you get your scan soon its all very exciting!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Just wanted to show off my scrummy little girl- got her toddler group pics back today and think she looks sooo cute... I am a bit biased though ;)

Just think, in 21 months time you'll all have one of these cheeky things running around! Or 2 of them... gulp!!

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/383644_10150912957975473_743965472_21446009_716802543_n.jpg


----------



## babyd0310

Ahhh emzy she is very cute :) xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thank you, I just wanna eat her up :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Just had my scan appointment through, Friday 18th November, 3 weeks today! I'll be 12+3 based on early scan dates or bang on 12 weeks based on lmp. Anyone else having a scan that day?


----------



## Gemini85

mines on the Monday after! grrrr! that weekend will be TORTURE! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

It seems like AAAGGGEEESSS away!! lol But it's only 3 weeks...


----------



## Euronova

Emzy your girl is so adorable :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thank you :)


----------



## Gemini85

the words "only" and "three weeks" dont exist to me right now! lol x


----------



## LittleBird

I find that during pregnancy, my sex drive goes through the roof. And DH wants nothing to do with a pregnant woman. :haha:

Although, the way I've been feeling this week means that I'm not in the mood for much of anything. I guess I feel comfortable enough at bedtime, but the mornings are really bad. I try to eat cereal or something first thing, before I do anything else, or I feel even worse. And I've been using Benefiber to keep things moving along. Constipation definitely affects everything else for me.

Emzy, that's such a cute picture of your DD! We also got DS2's preschool pics yesterday, but I can't get the scanner to cooperate. :( I really wish I had a pic of the little girl in his class. She could seriously be your DD's long lost sister!


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Guys just checking in after my work conference.

Welcome to the new ladies :hi:

My scan is on the 29th Nov which really is a lifetime away and I don't know how I'm going to make it :nope: xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Emzy your LO is adorable :) I havnt got a scan date yet I think I may get it on wednesday when I have my appointment x


----------



## Gemini85

anyone noticing bumps yet? if anything i think ive gotten smaller, my bloat seems to be claming down a bit! 
Ive got a tipped uterus, plus its my first, so im thinking it may take me a while to show! 

dont worry gem, i think they will come around sooner that we think! 
Im off to sardinia next week, and holiday weeks always go quickly dont they! x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I think I have a small bump but this is my second so tend to show quicker. I started showing at about 15 weeks with my son. I could have sworn I felt a flutter last night and again they say you feel lovements earlier. So not sure if it was bubs or just wind :s xx


----------



## Gemini85

ive seen a few people say theyve felt it that early, so could well be! Just saw a post in first tri where some poor lady who has literally just joined was getting blasted for saying she felt somethnig at 8 weeks odd. thought it was very unhospitable of people to be so blunt. I wish i felt something! im jealous! cant imagine how you are surviving this for those of you with kids. OHs daughter who is two is coming up this weekend, and just the thought of it is knackering me out! x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I'm sure you will be fine hun, just make sure OH let's you sit down when you need to and relax. How old is his daughter?

That's awful that they were so mean to her, if someone doesn't thin she wi be feeing baby move then they shoud say it nicely :nope: so glad we seem to have a nice bunch of june mummies xh


----------



## Touch the Sky

i'm not showing yet but i sure am bloated! someone at work yesterday told me i have a tiny pouch and should watch what i eat. LOL! i wake up and i'm normal, but by the end of the day i have a big belly. it's all mush though so i know its just my bloat.

when does the baby become a fetus? is it 9 or 10 weeks?


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

They become a foetus at 9 weeks hun :) x


----------



## Gemini85

i was wondering if it was 9 or 10! eeek, not long ladies! 

Aidens mummy, shes two, but very active! 
Touch the Sky, tell them not to be so cheeky!

My OH said last night i was starting to glow! haha! think he just wanted dinner made, i was like..."are you for real? very funny"....... lol x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

My little boy is 2 so I know how tiring it can be. Hope you don't feel too bad :) x


----------



## Gemini85

https://www.babycenter.com/400_when-will-my-embryo-become-a-fetus_1790558_725.bc

no one seems to know on the fetus thing! x


----------



## LittleBird

Yes, I agree that the bump is definitely bigger in the evenings. I have two pairs of jeans that fit, and I don't even want to think about breaking out the maternity clothes until after Tuesday's scan. If they see a heartbeat, I will feel like we can start to relax a little -- and I won't feel like such a fraud in maternity clothes. I have been forcing myself into the jeans if I have to go out in public, but as soon as I get home, I put on stretchy sweatpants and a t-shirt.

If it turns out to be twins, then I will use that excuse. I mean, of course my belly is big! And it has nothing to do with my extra fat! :haha:

With the two miscarriages I had, I felt my belly start to stick out pretty quickly, but I don't think it was as much as this. I wonder if it's the Relaxin, but I can't suck my belly in. It sticks out further than my chest, which is saying a lot as I'm a GG cup! My weight fluctuates greatly, depending on how constipated I am, but as of right now I have only gained between 0.5 and 1 lb. since the IUI. I am eating more, and sometimes I have something I wouldn't normally have if I weren't pregnant, but I don't indulge every day.


----------



## Touch the Sky

as of last week i'd gained 1 lb, but i was a total PIG this week so i have a feeling its more now!! i'm a bit scared to weight myself :wacko:


----------



## Gemini85

ive been eating everything in sight, put on 4lbs, but doesnt seem to be getting much worse, which im glad about for now! i have had over the bump paternity trousers on for work for the last week tho! i fold the bump bit down, and it actually holds my belly in! haha! x


----------



## cliqmo

I am looking a bit "fuller out front" :haha: but not sure if it is bump or bloat- probably the latter :dohh:


----------



## LittleBird

Man, I just had my leftovers from Chipotle. Mexican food is heaven! I swear, I could eat it for breakfast, lunch and dinner! :haha:


----------



## alspals13

Hi ladies, thanks for welcome me, I tried to catch up as much as I could!! 
Emzy-She is just adorable!!! Thanks for sharing :)

I am so bloated by night time, I have to unbutton my jeans if I'm still wearing them. My DH makes fun of me for it, but it's so uncomfortable otherwise... I am off to get my second blood test in about a half hour, but don't get my results until Monday......the waiting is the hardest part. Based on my numbers, we will schedule my first scan for Nov. 8-11th. I am so nervous for that scan...thats when we found out the first time that it would be a mc....nervous...


----------



## babyd0310

I look really bloated in the evening!! I have put on about 7lbs and really annoyed because I know it's only because I have been eating so much crap!!x


----------



## dt1234565

Oh I wish I could eat more. I just don't fancy anything! Most food makes me feel yuk at the thought! However tonight I am having Chinese! Mixed starters sweet and sour chicken rice barbecue sauce and duck in plum sauce with Singapore noodles thrown on for Dh's benefit! Yum!

Yesterday my bloat seemed to have gone but today my belly is out and fairly hard too.

Let's hope it's a cooking in there!


----------



## emma1985

Anyone have a tight pulling sensation at one side, quite low down?
Its making it abit uncomfy when I sit at times, its at the right side and my right hip kills!
xx


----------



## emma1985

Gemini85 said:


> was it Emma that said she was away for the week? i cant remember! shes not posted anywhere since the 14th.... im worried now! x

Just seen this, bless you xx


----------



## emma1985

could my pain be this:

Round Ligament Pain &#8212; What It Is
As your uterus expands during your pregnancy, you may experience "growing pains" around the middle. The pros call it round ligament pain, and whatever you want to call these pangs (no cursing, please), round ligament pain is typically felt as achy or sharp sensations on one or both sides of the abdomen.
Round Ligament Pain &#8212; What Causes It
Your uterus is supported by thick bands of ligaments that run from the groin up the side of the abdomen. As your uterus grows (and grows and grows!) the supporting ligaments stretch and thin out to accommodate the increasing weight. This weight pulls on the ligaments, causing sharp pains and/or dull aches in the lower abdomen. Other causes of abdominal achiness during pregnancy include increased blood flow (you've pumped up the volume to nurture your baby) and the buildup of your uterine lining.
Round Ligament Pain &#8212; What You Need to Know
You'll probably notice round ligament pain more when you change positions suddenly or get up from sitting or lying down, or when you cough. It may be brief or last for several hours (yet another mystery of pregnancy). As long as it's occasional and there are no other symptoms accompanying your abdominal achiness during pregnancy (such as fever, chills, bleeding, vaginal discharge, or lightheadedness), there's nothing to worry about.
Round Ligament Pain &#8212; What You Can Do About It
Get off your feet, get comfy, and stay there for a while! If that doesn't bring relief to your abdominal achiness during pregnancy, or if the achiness crosses the line into severe abdominal pain, contact your practitioner and let him or her know what you're feeling.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Sounds like it to me Emma, them stretching pains can really hurt!! Rest up x


----------



## gemgem77

Emma I have had exactly the same sensation...wierd!! And I am massively bloated lol xx


----------



## RedRose19

im abit crampy today.. i had it at the start of this preg but it kind of stopped to only couple of times a day.. but ive had it most evening.. do you ladies experience cramping still? on and off?


----------



## Euronova

got such bad cramping the GP nearly decided to send me to A&E for a scan but at it comes and goes and there are several hours between episodes, she thinks it is more likely related to being constipated and having trapped wind (sorry TMI).... the joy of being pregnant I guess!


----------



## pumpkin007

Had a lovely few days away, even though I had a nasty cold for a day or two :(, booking appointment on monday, not expecting much but at least it means it gets the ball rolling for scan and bloodwork, still not feeling at all pregnant and feeling a bit down in the dumps as yesterday would have been my due date :( been having horrid dreams too so just want my scan here now x


----------



## RedRose19

yeah i remember telling you yesterday its totally normal to cramp which it is.. im just little worried as i was picking up a toddler often today i just hope it wouldnt effect me too much.
i have zero energy now :sleep:


----------



## FirstBean

Yes I have had them stretchy pains they can make it uncomfortable.
Had a lovely shopping day with my Mam and Ollie today she spoilt me and took us for dinner now am so tired though cant wait for bed. Not felt much sickness today but think thats cos I havent been able to think about it as I have been shopping now i am sat down feel nausous.


----------



## LittleBird

Emma -- I have had those pains too. I think the biggest indicator for me was feeling sharp pains when I cough. I have had a cold for a few days and if I am sitting wrong and then cough, it hurts! I was thinking maybe holding a pillow and bracing myself would help.

pumpkin -- sorry about your due date passing. :hugs: I had that happen this summer while visiting my Grandma, so it went by without a lot of drama, but I'm sure it would have been harder if I had not been on vacation. Good luck at your appointment!


----------



## Emzywemzy

What's everyone up to tonight? I'm just chilling out watching tv. Feeling a bit peckish so gonna try some toast and hope I don't end up spending the rest of the evening in the bathroom!

I've still got this rotten cold, it's hung on for 10 days now! It will not go away!!


----------



## babyd0310

I've been getting those pains Emma, it is worse when I cough or reach up high for something. I've just dragged myself to bed, literally feel so exhausted my legs felt like they wouldn't move!!xx


----------



## Gemini85

Hey ladies! Good morning! I ha the dreaded MC dream last night, was so vivid! Never been so glad to wake up from a dream! Horrible! X


----------



## emma1985

Oh no laura! Horrid.
Thankfully I keep having nice, random dreams. Very bizzare some of them but not sad. 

What's everyone doing this wknd? Were doing jobs @ home and 
at a retirement party tonight in the local. 

I'm lying in bed, need a wee but too lazy to get up! 
Hubby up, sat in spare room on computer whistling! 
He keeps shouting through to me that I need to
Make him a coffee! Cheeky sod!

Back to scans etc, I don't have a date yet, my booking in 
appointment is Wednesday 9th Nov. Its says on letter she will
arrange my scan at the appointment. Better be fast though
as I'm 11 weeks when I see her. 

Take care all,
Em xx


----------



## cliqmo

Morning all :flower: 

Gemini i am sorry to hear about your dream, how distressing!!

Emma sorry about the pains and the "demanding" husband :haha: in our house because he was up first coffee would definitely be his to do :winkwink:

For me I woke up feeling great, least amount of hunger or nausea I have had in ages, but then was :sick: without warning after breakfast, it was the first time I have actually been ill and I feel fine again now :shrug:


----------



## Gemini85

I'm in a state of panic thIs weekend! LoL got OHS daughter, he's at work, she's here til sun night and we haven't packed for Sardinia on monday!! Argh! X


----------



## gigglesems

Make sure to take it easy Gemini!

Quick question ladies...have any of you experienced or heard of MS (actual vomitting) kicking in after the 9 weeks mark?


----------



## Gemini85

Yeah I have heard of it. But usually follows queasiness in the earlier weeks?! Apparently week 9/10 is the worst week for it from the research I've done?! X


----------



## abic77

Morning ladies!

Giggles....i don't know as don't know much about all this stuff but all i can tell you is i started with sicky at 8 weeks so think thats quite late?? I have only actually vomited once but been very close many times....i find if i feel that sick i just shove some food in (even if i don't fancy it) and i am then fine!

Re plans for the weekend.....nothing much! OH is off out for a baby's head wetting for a few hours this aft and i am taking the opportunity to do some baking (cupcakes) and taking my winter clothes out the loft and getting the summer stuff back in the loft (boorrrrring and is SUCH a chore!)

Got to go to london tomorrow in preparation for an 8.30 meeting on monday morning....will be SO glad when this project is over and i can stop travelling down there!

RIght....gotta go get ready as my OH is dragging me out for a run this morning (i know it will do me good but i REALLY can't be ringed to go!)....its only a 45 minute job so shouldn't be too bad!

Will check in later to see how everyone is doing later!

EMMA - i hope you managed to get up for a wee in time before wetting the bed!:blush:


----------



## Mei190

Hello girlies, 

Doom and gloom poster here 

Still have red bleeding after 3 days. Light spotting, but definate red in colour. Not feeling good about any of it. Hence the hardly posting. 

Bit TMI but does anyone else have gas pain? I have been waking up in the night with it...:cry:

EPAU have been quite clear as in the scans do nothing and if I am going to miscarry, I am going to. Didn't really make me feel too pleasant there I have to say. Might go to out of hours GP as I am in a bit of a state at the moment, but they weren't very helpful last time so doubtful there will be anyone of any use to me there this time either. It is a shame with the hospital as the A&E and Maternity units themselves are amazingly wonderful, but the other sections have to put it mildly, a lack of patience.

Someone did suggest to me it could be breakthrough bleeding. Sounds plausible anyone?


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

:hugs: They should at least scan you hun to see what is going on :nope: It could be breakthrough bleeding. Have you had any pain? x


----------



## broodybelle

Happy weekend everyone!

It's DH's 30th Birthday today, so running around after him (feeling sick and tired). We have a house full of guests arriving this afternoon and it's going to be hard to hide stuff from them. Dreading the meal out as my appetite is now miniscule which will seem very strange to everyone! Also having to feign a kidney infection to get round the drinking situation.

The thought of going out partying afterwards is making me want to cry but know I need to put a brave face on. The nausea gets so much worse in the evening and don't feel better until I sleep- so the thought of prolonging that combined with gaining an extra hour (it means we can stay out even longer-yippee) is not exactly filling me with joy.

Wish me luck. Time to paint on the happy face.

Enjoy your weekends.

x


----------



## Mei190

Aidan's Mummy said:


> :hugs: They should at least scan you hun to see what is going on :nope: It could be breakthrough bleeding. Have you had any pain? x

Well, here is where I am totally stressed out I am confused. I have pain but am not sure if it gas pain or cramping pain. I really can't define it. It's not doing me any good, as really I planned at this time to just take it easy and spend loads of time with my son. Instead I am on a permanent bed rest situation. I thought one day out wouldn't hurt and bleeding has started again, I feel like I can't move! Surely it isn't right.

Unfortunately because I have had bleeding on and off since 4 weeks they claim it won't change anything and I should just wait and see on my 12 week scan. Which is quite like torture. Am pretty sure I am going to go to Out of Hours GP, it can't do me any harm going down later.


----------



## dt1234565

Oh Mei I can't believe your not getting any answers how can they expect you to know what's happening?

Have you had any clotting? I hope maybe your normal gp can help you. I would call them Monday and see if you can explain your distress to the doctor and your need to know one way or the other. 

:hugs:


----------



## Mei190

dt1234565 said:


> Oh Mei I can't believe your not getting any answers how can they expect you to know what's happening?
> 
> Have you had any clotting? I hope maybe your normal gp can help you. I would call them Monday and see if you can explain your distress to the doctor and your need to know one way or the other.
> 
> :hugs:

That is exactly how I feel. I need to know what is happening, but they don't seem to think the same way. :dohh:

No clotting yet. Well not for a week and a half where I had tons of bleeding which apparently ended up being nothing. Normal GP just said she will try to get my 12 week scan appointment through and booked me in for a midwife next week. Fat lot of use that was :cry: Going to try Out of hours later on today, someone is eventually going to help me I am sure.


----------



## abic77

HI Mei,

So sorry you're having to go through all of this....t's bad enough but without the help and support of the professionals it is so much more difficult to cope with.

I think you should just keep calling the Dr until you get someone to commit to helping you....this is what the NHS is there for and you deserve to be heard and seen to! 

I hope you get some answers soon hun and keep us posted. Everything is crossed for you xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## dt1234565

I hope someone bloody helps you. Its ridiculous.

On a good note my SIL had this with her last baby the only explanation they gave was that she may have been carrying twins and lost one of them. That's what they said at her 12 week scan and she did have a healthy baby girl.

This may explain the healthy baby and the unexplained bleed they saw on your early scan.

I hope you get an answer soon x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## alspals13

Hi ladies, trying to catch up everything going on. 
Mei-So sorry to hear that they are not caring for you. Makes it even more stressful. If you can get in somewhere today, def do it, maybe they will be willing to help you! I hope you get an answer soon!

I am spending the whole weekend with my family for my dad's 60th birthday which is really fun, but also REALLY hard to keep it from all of them!!

Hope everyone is getting rest and doing well!


----------



## FirstBean

Mei- I hope somebody helps you out its a joke thaat they wont scan you to see what is going on in there.


----------



## Mei190

:hugs: Thanks girls and an update as I took hubby with me to Out of Hours GP. 

..and ended up seeing the same GP as last time :dohh: Apparently I still have a severe infection which I have been given a weeks antibiotics for instead of 3 days. My pain, well it could be that or something worse. Hubby told the doctor how stressed I was, and said that a scan would make me feel better if they could please do it. And they booked one for me for Monday midday! I am sure praying that everything is okay.

Gosh girls, I am so happy that finally someone listened. Dreading the EPU as they told me I didn't need to go there again and were not the nicest to me. But at least I might be able to glean slightly what is happening from this entire mess. Just hope that this pain goes away :cry:


----------



## dt1234565

At last!!!!

I wish you all the best for Monday. Whoever you spoke to won't know its you on Monday and anyway this is about you not them.

DHs do come in handy sometimes!

Good luck honey x x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

So glad they have finally decided to scan you

Can't believe the EPAU is treating you like this I'm a student nurse and their professional attitude and ethos of care sounds like it is beyond bad. They needed to be reminded of their duty of care :growlmad: l hope baby is ok sweetie :hugs: xx;


----------



## dt1234565

Britains biggest babies on itv2 now!!!!


----------



## alspals13

So happy for you that they are going to scan...thank goodness!! I hope all is great and the antibiotics work wonders


----------



## Gemini85

Ugh. I feel pants! This tiredness! I had the MIL say earlier "I don't know what you're on about, I was playing netball until I was 6 months" my response? Yes, well we all had a little more energy at 17.....x


----------



## alspals13

Gemini85 said:


> Ugh. I feel pants! This tiredness! I had the MIL say earlier "I don't know what you're on about, I was playing netball until I was 6 months" my response? Yes, well we all had a little more energy at 17.....x

This made me laugh pretty good!! :haha:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Evening girls

Still feeling rotten, being sick soo many times a day, it's getting me down now! :( Also still got this cold- it's been 11 days now and there's no sign of it letting up! I've never had a cold last this long before! My DD has had it for just as long too and she's starting with a bad chesty cough now too. 

Also I've got major groin pain, I remember this from last time but from later on. I'm sure this is how my SPD started, I can't believe it's starting this early!!!

Sorry for the moany post, just feeling a bit sorry for myself with all the sickness. It's almost like there's no point eating as I am immediately sick after each thing I eat, but I feel rotten if I don't eat? Think I will have to have more time off work if it's no better by Monday as I can barely look after my DD never mind go to work :(

Hope you're all having a good weekend! Sorry again for moaning! x


----------



## Euronova

Emzywemzy said:


> Evening girls
> 
> Still feeling rotten, being sick soo many times a day, it's getting me down now! :( Also still got this cold- it's been 11 days now and there's no sign of it letting up! I've never had a cold last this long before! My DD has had it for just as long too and she's starting with a bad chesty cough now too.
> 
> Also I've got major groin pain, I remember this from last time but from later on. I'm sure this is how my SPD started, I can't believe it's starting this early!!!
> 
> Sorry for the moany post, just feeling a bit sorry for myself with all the sickness. It's almost like there's no point eating as I am immediately sick after each thing I eat, but I feel rotten if I don't eat? Think I will have to have more time off work if it's no better by Monday as I can barely look after my DD never mind go to work :(
> 
> Hope you're all having a good weekend! Sorry again for moaning! x

Sorry Emzy.... sounds horrible, I went to a party tonight and allowed myself a coke (i had tried to cut all all caffeine for a few weeks) and I felt so much better for having it!!! No nausea, no cramps, I definitely think I might allow myself one a day or just a small glass as and when i feel sick!


----------



## LittleBird

Mei, I'm so glad that you talked them into doing a scan. It drives me crazy that the technology is there to help us know what's happening but they wanted you to keep waiting! Oh well, it sounds like you will be getting some attention. I sincerely hope that it is good news and the spotting is just normal.

Emzy, sorry you're feeling so sick! I hope it eases up and you can get rid of that cold, too!

AFM, we have had a good weekend so far, but I am definitely feeling all-day sickness. It's really bad whenever I first wake up in the morning, or if I go too many hours between meals. DH got me some granola bars and juice boxes to help. Those have saved me in past pregnancies. And I think I have just about reached the point where I can no longer wear my non-maternity pants. I tried wearing some of my stretchy pants last night and I noticed it really hurt my tummy where the waistband was cutting into me.


----------



## Mei190

Emzy, hope you feel better soon! It's terrible feeling so sick, evenmoreso with a LO already! 

OH said clocks went back an hour(?) so Nathaniel woke up at 5.30 instead of 6.30 :dohh:
Feeling a little better today, but only been up a while so all is very much a touch wood feeling at the moment!

Hope you girlies are pulling through your sickness and tiredness :thumbup:


----------



## cliqmo

Is it just me or have everybodies fruit tickers turned into adverts for 'the nest'


----------



## Gemini85

Noooooo! Fruit ticker come baaaaaaaaack!!! X


----------



## TrAyBaby

Mei im so glad you are finally getting a scan tomorrow, hopefully you will get some answers.

Does anyone else get shooting pains across their lower abdomen when they sneeze. The pain is massivly intense, like really really really bad cramp for a few seconds then gradually eases off but im left with an achey after feeling in my muscles for a while. Is this part of the stretching thing or ligament thing. Its happened a few times now when i sneeze and its freaking me out that something bad will happen next time i sneeze.


----------



## Gemini85

I've not got it, but have heard of it! I believe it's completely normal! X


----------



## FirstBean

Emzy sorry your feeling rubbish.
I have got up feeling rubbish trying to eat breakfast and its taking me ages but know i have to eat or the nausea will hit me, am finding that no matter how much sleep i have i am still really tired.


----------



## RedRose19

im like that too firstbean, i feel so sick in the mornings and have to force my self to eat something otherwise i know ill be way worse if i dont eat.. i find now if i dont eat something small every 2-3 hours i get so sick.. :wacko:


----------



## abic77

Morning girls.....I definitely think that eating small and regularly is key (unless it's so bad you just can't keep anything down)

Emzy...i really hope you feel better soon hun and you have to look after you and DD so if it means taking time off then so be it! I really wish there was a magic cure for all this stuff but take the time out to look after yourself, try to do as little as possible and don't put too much pressure on yourself to get better quicker as you will get better when you're ready! Frustrating though coz you just wanna get on!!

Mei....so glad you called the Dr and they will see you tomorrow....fingers crossed for you hun!

AFM I am getting really impatient.....I want to go and buy nursery furniture and all sorts like now! Baked my cupcakes yesterday which i was very proud of (although could only take a little bite as felt so sick last night!) and the worst bit is now being able to lick the bowl out coz of the raw eggs (always my favourite bit!)

Anyone else getting bad heartburn ??? After i eat anything i keep burping sick (sorry TMI) although would much prefer this rather than actual sick!

Whats everyone up to today then? I am pissed off about having to go to London later (soz keep going on about it!) but hopefully the last week of trips down there!

BTW looked at private scans yesterday as am worried i'm not going to get my scan appointment in time before my hols in November.....when I get back there's only 3 days leeway before it's too late to do the nuchal downs test....hhhmmmmmm decisions decisions!

Have fun everyone and hope you're all feeling better soon x


----------



## abic77

PS can anyone recommend a pregnancy journal/diary?
GOnna order one off amazon but not sure which one to get?


----------



## RedRose19

i think anne geddes does a pregnancy journal they are so sweet :cloud9:

im finding today so yuck :( i just dont wanna eat anything but i know ill be worse if i dont.. plus my pil are coming today arrgg!! the apartment is a mess as ive no energy to clean and get sick so easily.. plus they wanna go out for dinner.. :( i dunno what i could order that wouldnt make me sick..


----------



## emma1985

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsKz2Etf1_E&feature=related

This is lovely! for all of us at 9 weeks.


----------



## emma1985

Really old film, but watched this last night

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqsBuxC2g1k


----------



## Euronova

Hya, I have had the sneezing pain too but i felt if i don't try to hold the sneeze it doesn't hurt. (how come are we all sneezing!)
I am not really fancying anything apart from blend food... I had nuggets and fries from MacDo last night... i had been wanting it all week and it was SO good, I felt so great afterwards! No cramps, no nausea.... (but so unhealthy!!)
i find i am more queasy when on an empty stomach but i don't think the MS has really kicked in yet! (no in a rush for it to do!)
For those sick already, how instant is the sickness? do you manage to excuse yourself and get to the loos?? I am worried as I work in a shop and if i am serving someone I can't just leave them, i would have to finish serving them before i can go to the loo.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thank you everyone :hugs:

Emma love the video!

Euro I don't have any warning before I am sick, it's bizarre! I am just sick wherever I am! Awful!

I've been looking at prams again and I'm slightly in love with the Britax B Dual! Kiddicare have it for £348 as well, which is about what I was hoping to spend!

https://babyland.yourcheckout.co.uk/image/cache/data/Baby/Britax/B-Dual%20in%20Purple%20Rain-500x500.jpg

https://www.britax.co.uk/media/1921738/b-dual4_blackframe_for_larg.jpg


----------



## RedRose19

euronova do you work with anyone that you could ask to cover you if you need to run to the loo? have you said it to your boss your preg.. 

me and oh went out to the big mother care yesterday :cloud9: we are both just so excited we thought it would be nice to look at whats there.. we have already picked out the buggy we want lol we said if our 12 weeks scan goes ok we are gonna put a deposit down on it after and pay it off slowly :) oh also bought me some maternity clothes :D


----------



## RedRose19

lol emzy we both posted at the same time about buggies at least im not the only one looking at them already lol


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'd have it like this, with Holly in the big seat and the little one in the smaller seat in a soft carrycot

https://www.britax.co.uk/images/B-DUAL/9.png


----------



## Emzywemzy

Redrose which one have you chosen? I love prams, I'm a bit obsessed ha ha


----------



## Emzywemzy

This is the pram I have now. Used the carrycot and maxicosi when she was little and now the seat.

https://babymattressesonline.co.uk/images/pictures/photos/products/icandy-cherry-carrycot-2.gif

https://www.katiesplaypen.co.uk/images/icandy%20cherry.gif


----------



## RedRose19

i think its this one https://www.mothercare.ie/my-choice-pushchair-seat-unit-red.html

but the one we picked came with a car seat aswell and was only 189 euro :happydance:


----------



## Emzywemzy

That's nice and a bargain!! Are you getting carrycot as well?


----------



## babyd0310

Hi everyone!
Mei I'm so glad the doctor listened to you and everything goes well tomorrow!
I'm sorry for people that feel so poorly. 
I haven't eaten hardly anything since Friday, feeling sick but then getting dizzy if I don't eat!! We went to a party last night and it was horrible sitting there feeling so rubbish and everyone getting so drunk!! But at least I got a good nights sleep as grace stayed with my mum! Emzy, we have all been poorly now for what seems like weeks, grace has a chest infection and the colds are just not shifting!x


----------



## Emzywemzy

The colds are horrible aren't they babyd! Funny ones this year that won't shift. I've never had a cold so long in all my life! lol


----------



## babyd0310

Yeh same! I think we all were better for about 3 days and then they were back again lol..the coughing is not helping with the sickness!x


----------



## Emzywemzy

No I am finding the same and tmi but I've had to wear tena pads as being sick and coughing + already weak bladder is not good!!! My bladder is sooo weak from last time, I actually have a slight prolapse because I was pushing for so long :s


----------



## babyd0310

Oh no :/ mine was bad for a while and I couldn't actually feel when I needed to go, but it is back to normal now. How much did holly weigh?


----------



## RedRose19

yeah i think it comes with the cot like top, but aslong as we get the car seat with it we are happy. are lease is up 2 weeks after baby is due :wacko: so we are gonna be moving so soon after no point getting the baby stuff sorted in the house, then our wedding is going to be 4 weeks after we move.. i think them 2 months are going to be quite stressful lol


----------



## Emzywemzy

She was only 7lb 9oz. They said the prolapse was because I pushed for just over 2 hours. The prolapse itself isn't all that bad these days- it used to feel like a tampon falling out (sorry for all the tmi!) but now that feeling only happens if I have walked a long way. When I first had her I was peeing myself a little bit quite often, but that got better too. But now with the coughing and constant sick, the tena lady pads are back out ha ha! I had to wear them in the last few weeks of pregnancy as well as I kept wetting myself! How glamorous pregnancy is!!


----------



## Gemini85

Well I've just found a july babies thread, so we are officially no longer the baby thread in regards to 2012 babies!!! Eeeek! Xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

I saw that Gemini!


----------



## babyd0310

Emzywemzy said:


> She was only 7lb 9oz. They said the prolapse was because I pushed for just over 2 hours. The prolapse itself isn't all that bad these days- it used to feel like a tampon falling out (sorry for all the tmi!) but now that feeling only happens if I have walked a long way. When I first had her I was peeing myself a little bit quite often, but that got better too. But now with the coughing and constant sick, the tena lady pads are back out ha ha! I had to wear them in the last few weeks of pregnancy as well as I kept wetting myself! How glamorous pregnancy is!!

Oww I though I was bad at nearly an hour and a half!! Grace was 8lb 12oz and when her head finally came out, it came out fast!! Haha yes pregnancy isn't the most glamest of situations lol xx


----------



## cricket in VA

Sweet relief. For those who are suffering from sickness there are prescriptions, but there is also an OTC option! One Unisom (I've been using half actually) with a vitamin B6. Knocks you out for a bit, but you wake up feeling almost normal. Stops the sickness. Magical! I've even gotten to eat some. Can't wait to pass 9 weeks so I can take the miracle pill, Zofran, that takes away the sick with no tiredness!


----------



## ESpacey

For all of you with colds, I'm sure you tried everything but what helped me is oranges, orange juice, and a lot of water! I started feeling better within a few days :hugs:


----------



## jelly tots

evening everyone, hope you are all well. hope you get better very soon to those who are feeling ill.
sorry if i miss anything out, been busy all weekend sorting the bathroom out. finally after 2 years i got hubster to finish the mosaic tiling, although i ended up doinmg half of it and hurting myself leaning down too long. couldnt believe i managed to stay up til midnight last night watching a film without a nap all day too, must be getting over this tiredness a bit for now.

mei - hope your scan goes well tomorrow.

cant remember who wanted recommendations for pregnancy journals, ive got the one by alison mackonochie and its really good. has loads of pockets and spaces for photos etc, loads of places to write all of your thoughts feelings and experiences and what you hope for your baby in the future, i enjoy filling out every couple of weeks. i got mine off ebay for £4 as was from a bookshop but had just been flicked through, no damage or anything to it.
can anyone recommend a good book for me to get hubster for him to read about pregnancy, birth and the first year. preferably with a bit of humour but still informative. hubster loves reading sci-fi, crime and fantasy books but im sure he will find this equally interesting.

got my booking in appointment tomorrow so luckily managed to wangle the whole afternoon off work as no point in going back afterwards. its at 2:30 but will be leaving work at 1:30 to get there and parked in time. got no idea where i am going as hubster has stolen the satnav with him going back to camp tonight.

hope you are all having a good evening and got lots of lovely things planned for this week.

oh just remembered, i have those sharp pains too when i laugh or sneeze, blimmin hurts and can be quite scary but ive been assured by all of my friends that its completely normal.

anyways i better get on with getting stuff sorted for tomorrow, got a list of questions to finalise and need to find my slimming world paperwork to get signed off.
xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

Can I join? Unofficially due on the 11th of june


----------



## cricket in VA

Jelly, my hubs is loving his baby owner's manual...doesn't cover pregnancy, but very well written and informative! https://www.amazon.com/Baby-Owners-...C470/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320011532&sr=8-1


----------



## cricket in VA

Just saw they have a pregnancy manual too...it's on the way!


----------



## cricket in VA

Oh, and of course, 9! Welcome and congrats!


----------



## abic77

Jelly tots....my oh bought a book but can't remember what it's called...it's kind of like a mans survival guide to pregnancy but is factual & humorous at the same time! Am back home tomoz so will check & let u know.

Ps bought the first journal I could be arsed to find & it's called the belly book...no idea if it's any good but was £8 so thought sod it!

Off to sleep now ladies.....sweet dreams all xxx


----------



## abic77

emma1985 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsKz2Etf1_E&feature=related
> 
> This is lovely! for all of us at 9 weeks.

Emma this video is cool...thanks for posting!
I hope now though that you are going to provide us with weekly updates...?????


----------



## Emzywemzy

Anyone else feeling very hormonal?? I'm a wreck, feel like I want to cry for no reason. Waaaaaahhh! Feeling a bit fed up and down in the dumps with stupid cold and being sick all the time. I'll stop moaning soon, I promise! 

Ps no tickers as posting on mobile app as easier on my phone. Stupid you can't have tickers when you use that!!


----------



## alspals13

I'm hormonal too and getting super nausea today...luckily haven't thrown up yet though, but no appetite and yet I know I have to eat, ugh. 
Mei- good luck tomorrow on that scan...

I'm very nervous and eager to get my numbers tomorrow morning from Fri blood test....


----------



## wantanerd

My Dh took a different approach when getting a pregnancy book. He went to the store and got "Lets Panic About Babies" which was in the humor section and he said the book basically makes the point there is no reason to panic about babies. It is a seriously funny book that blows everything out of proportion. There is a new book out called Show Dad How which has easy to follow picture instructions like the ones you find in the safety information on an air plane. It looks perfect for my husband.


----------



## alspals13

I need to look into that for my DH :) Thanks!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Way hormonal not just you guys. : hugs: so so teary-eyed


----------



## pumpkin007

Feeling very hormonal over here too, could cry at the drop of a hat, doesnt help when hubby says "stop walking around like your under cloud" I cant help it though :(, not sure if its all pg or this cold that is making me feel low, I have zero interest in aything just want to sleep 24/7, house is a tip and cant even get into work (work from home) my mind just keeps wandering. Got my midwife app today, at least it should get the ball rolling, good luck jellytots for yours x


----------



## FirstBean

Good Luck to everyone with appts and scans today.
Emzy I was feeling very hormonal yesterday could of cried over just about anything. Still feeling rubbish the same as yesterday really nausous and headachy have no energy or anything even though I went to bed at 8pm last night and had 2 naps yesterday.


----------



## cliqmo

Sorry to hear everyone is feeling crappy at the moment :hugs:

I am feeling spectacularly unmotivated but I think that is just because it is Monday morning :haha:


----------



## TrAyBaby

yup me in hormonal too. Last night when i went to bed i just cried for no reason at all. Im doing that whole walking around under a cloud thing too and have no idea why. Im sooooo happy to be pregnant but somehow cant find my smile these days. I guess in the back of my mind i'm waiting for something to go wrong as it usually does when im pregnant.

On a slightly more positive note im an olive today.

Good luck to all those with scans todays and booking in appointments and to those waiting for test results xxx


----------



## emma1985

I just cannot be bothered with anything, going to have to get a move on as need to get to work and havent had a shower yet, my hair is in desperate need of washing!

Emma


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

I'm not feeling hormonal or particularly ill just now but I have no appetite whatsoever (which isn't like me lol).


----------



## Mei190

I have no appetite either. 

Well, it's the day of my scan and hope this time I get an answer that I hope for. GP said a month of bleeding is not implantation bleeding so am really hoping for a proper answer this time. I feel awful, and am praying for good news.


----------



## pumpkin007

Thinking of you Mei x


----------



## gemgem77

Morning Girls,

I need to read over the 10 pages I have missed out on lol

Mei I am thinking of you and really hope you get good news today :hugs:

I am the same as the rest of you, feeling very hormonal and tired and irritable. Dh doesn't get it and is just feeling abandoned but I have no interest in anything especially dtd!!! xx


----------



## RedRose19

mei hope today goes well :hugs:

ladies i meant to ask.. sorry for tmi but the other day i got some yellow cm.. freaked me out a little as the colour was very yellow :wacko:


----------



## FirstBean

Mei good luck with your scan today and hope you get some answers.
Redrose you can get all different cm when pregnant all different colours lol i think if its smelly (tmi) it could be an infection.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girls

Good luck with the scan today mei, thinking of you. 

Just been back to the doctors. He tested my urine and I'm on the verge of being dehydrated so he's advised me to take both sets of tablets he's prescribed (neither of which have worked on their own) together. He said not prepared to prescribe anything else as they are the safest to take in pregnancy. I've got to go back every day with a urine sample so he can check my urine for keytones and if they appear then I will have to go to hospital for IV fluids. So I'm to take both sets of tablets together (I didn't even want to take one!!) and if I feel no better at all by tomorrow, then I have to go back at 11.50 tomorrow. 

x


----------



## dt1234565

Good luck Mei xxxxxxxx

Redrose I had that a few days ago but only once must be normal???


xxxx


----------



## intravenus

hi guys, can I rejoin please? I would have done sooner but my phone has stopped loading the site... can't load it even once to change it to mobile settings! Anyways, I was certain i had m/c but had emergency scan two weeks ago and saw a heartbeat blinking very fast... still worried like anything. feel like my boobs are slowly not as hurty and im not quiiite as tired but i'm plauged by round ligament pain. It feels like i'm catching my ovaries everytime i stand to quickly!! 
How is everyone doing? I've obviously missed out on a huge amount so am about to tryand catch up... new EDD is 5th June


----------



## babyd0310

Mei I have everything crossed for you! Oh no emzy I really hope the tablets work for you and you don't end up in hospital! I have managed to stomach some toast and soup today which have so far stayed down. I feel tired and emotional and feel like I am being really stroppy but can't help it!!xx


----------



## babyd0310

Welcome back intravenous!! So happy for you!!xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Welcome back intravenous! 

Babyd I feel the same, really emotional and stroppy! I can't remember if I was like this last time. I probably was lol I hope they work as well, I really don't want to have to go to hospital :(


----------



## Emzywemzy

I actually can't believe that I am 10 weeks tomorrow!! This pregnancy is flying by x


----------



## intravenus

thanks guys :) just out of interest, has anyone had thier boobs change from hard to soft to hard etc?


----------



## RedRose19

welcome back intravenus wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy :)

emzy i hope the tablets work together, have you tried sipping 7up.. it doesnt have caffine so is ok and it hydrates and i find it doesnt make me feel as sick as water does.. i sip it it bits here and there to make me feel ok..


----------



## jelly tots

wow ive missed loads again, you guys can certainly type. will have to catch up later when im at home and have a bit more time.

welcome back intravenous, thats fabulous news.

hope those still feeling the bad effects of morning sickness, it starts to dissappear for you now. hope those tablets work and you get back into tip top health.

im off for my booking in soon and have just written and least 1 a4 side of questions and things to tell them. really cant wait for the next 2.5 weeks to hurry up so my scan date is finally here, i want to see my jellybean!!!

when i woke up this morning i had a couple of spots of dried blood on my underwear, was nothing when i investigated further so have no idea whats gone on there, had some cramps last night after had gone to bed which not had in a good week or so very low down, so no idea if was linked with that. will mention it this afternoon but hoping is nothing else, i would have been due onto af soon so no idea if anything to do with that. trying not to worry about it as had nothing else all morning either.


----------



## FirstBean

I have said this in the september thread emzy but hope the tablets work for you and dont have to go to hospital.
Welcome back intravenus thats great news.


----------



## babyd0310

Yeh I remember I was very emotional last time!! I am 7 weeks today, it seems to be dragging for me, can't believe I still have 5 weeks until my scan! I think it's because I saw grace at 6 weeks so it seems weird, and even though I feel like crap I don't think it will seem real till I see the little splodge on the screen! Does anyone else that's not had a scan feel like that?xx


----------



## alspals13

Babyd I am right there with you. I won't feel it's real until I see my little bean and hear the heartbeat. It's just so surreal until then. 

Mei I am thinking of you today and hoping for good things :)

Emzy never even heard of tablets for dehydration. Hope it works quick for you and no hospitals are in your future. 

I am really tired too right along with you all. Also real nervous to get my blood results today. Hopefully will have them within the next hour.


----------



## Lilyfire

Good morning ladies! I hope everyones well? I've not had time to catch up on the vast amount of pages since Friday, but will do later. My band played in Missouri this weekend so it's been a fairly active weekend for me! Strangely enough, my drummer just told me that she is also pregnant, so we had a nice chilled weekend while everyone else drank! I've found that my nausea has pretty much gone now- is that a bit early?? Anyway, I just wanted to pop in and say hi, will catch up properly through the day! :D


----------



## Lilyfire

:happydance: PS- Yey, I'm an olive!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mei190

Am finally back from my scan and thought I would update you girlies. 

The good news: My baby is still there and hanging on! 
The bad news: It could go either way.

Well, woman I had today was lovely. Told me that she has seen cases just like mine and everything has been fine. However she has also seem some which have ended up miscarrying. But I should think positive and hope for the best. 
Baby is measuring fine, has a strong heartbeat but I am going to carry on bleeding and won't really know either way what is happening. She did however, book me an appointment for 2 weeks time (so when I am 10 weeks) to see how everything is going and then I will have 12 week appointment as well. 

Everyone keep your fingers crossed for me! And thank you once again for all the support :thumbup:

Lilyfire: Congrats cannot wait until I am an olive! 
jellytots: Good luck with book in appointment! Everything's getting closer!
alspals: Good luck with the bloods. Hope they turn out good. 
Redrose: 7UP is like my best friend. I cannot get enough of fizzy drinks at the moment. My teeth are going to fall out I am sure!


----------



## hannpin

Hey ladies, I hope you dont mind me joining, I have staked a couple of times :blush: but due to my past have not been brave enough to post.

I am due 21st June from LMP, but think that date will change to more like 27-28th when I get a scan.

I have one DD who is nearly 2, I was also part of the Aug 2011 group, but unfortunatly lost my DS at 20weeks back in March :sad2: . Since then I have also had a M/C at 5 weeks :(, so this pregnancy is going to be quite difficult emotionally, and I dont think I will quite belive it untill I am holding a screaming baby in my arms.

I hope pregnancy is treating everyone well (well as well as to be expected) and hoping I can stay this time right too the end xxx


----------



## hannpin

Mei glad your scan was a positive one hun. I am hoping you got a fighter in there who will stick around. Make sure u get plenty of rest :hugs:

babyd I feel the same, it is not real here, and dont even know if at scan it will sink in. Not got dates through for scan yet, but I have a feeling it will be on DD's birthday, as they only scan on a Wed at our birthing centre, and her b'day is on the week I will be 12weeks on the thurs :wacko:

Intravenous Glad u are back here, I hope beany is going to syick around for you :hugs:

How is everyone feeling. I feel quite neaseas, but nothing compared to my last pregnancies, which is worrying me slightly... but I got plenty of time for the sickness to hit I suppose

:hugs:


----------



## cliqmo

Welcome Hannpin, Im so sorry to hear of your previous losses and wish you a happy healthy 9mths with a bundle of joy at the end of it :flower:


----------



## RedRose19

mei glad to hear that bubs is there, keep hope the beany is strong :) make sure you just try rest as much as possible :hugs: i cant drink much else other than 7up.. i mostly stick to 7upfree 


happin sorry to hear of your losses :hugs: i hope you have a h&h pregnancy and you have a lovely rainbow baby in june.


----------



## Mei190

Hannpin, welcome to the thread! I hope you have a lovely and successful pregnancy! Sickness could still hit you yet, I seem to be immune to it :D I didn't have it my last pregnancy either though. So it is completely normal to not get it too! I know we all look for symptoms to remind ourselves of bubs though xx


----------



## gemgem77

Mei I am so pleased your little bean is still hanging on.

Hannpinn I am so sorry for your losses, this is a lovely thread although it moves very quickly lol

I have just been for my booking in appointment and I have worried myself!! I asked the midwife if she could try to hear the heartbeat and she said it's unusual to pick it up at this point with a doppler but as long as I wouldn't worry if she couldn't find it she'd try. Anyway I said I wouldn't and she couldn't find it. She heard all the blood going to the baby which she said was normal pregnanacy sounds but I have come away worrying!!! Am I being silly?? xxx


----------



## RedRose19

its early yet to hear the hb if she said its normal to not be able to find it yet id say just relax, if she could hear the blood going to baby thats a good sign :hugs:


----------



## emma1985

Im so excited and happy today, even though I feel like poo!
Its finally sinking in that Im pregnant and I am starting to really believe everything will be okay.

I am 10 weeks on Friday! Cannot wait to hit 12 weeks!

x


----------



## pumpkin007

Just had booking appointment, feels a little more real now, bring on the scan and blood work x


----------



## gemgem77

Pumpkin did you hear the heartbeat? x


----------



## pumpkin007

Hi gemgem, no she didnt check hb, only filled out forms. When I spoke to her originally and asked about an early scan she said sometimes hb is hard to find before 9 weeks and if my dates are out slightly I think it would make me anxious if I couldnt hear one, so I decided to wait it out, I really dont think you have anything to worry about, just too early you were warned lol, I would be exactly the same so glad I am waiting although it is a killer , have you had your scan date through yet?
Anybody else had scan dates through yet who havent had a scan yet? Emma have you had yours yet? I think our due dates are the same atm x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Glad your booking appointment went ok pumpkin and gemgem. Gemgem it's completely normal to not be able to detect a HB at this stage I am sure bubs is just fine :hugs:

I feel sick today and I was sick this morning. On a positive note, I applied for a job as a nursery nurse a little while ago and I had an interview today. I told them I was pregnant and they didnt seem too fussed. Anyway they rang back and I got the job :happydance: x


----------



## gemgem77

I know I'm such an idiot, knowing what I'm like I really wish I'd said don't try lol
My scan is on 29th November so still a while to wait but sure it will come round quickly!!x


----------



## cricket in VA

We didn't actually hear the hb either, gem. Just saw the flicking and heard the blood moving. No need to worry!


----------



## jelly tots

finally home from my booking in, took about 2 hours. the midwives are really lovely (met the whole team of 4 throughout the appointment as they kept popping in for things)
got my bounty pack and purple book, loads of leaflets and things and my handnotes. got the form for my exemption form so all happy. was just the bloods i didnt like at all as had to have loads done due to my allergies etc i have. cos i knew it was coming my veins decided to hide and took her ages to find one, it really hurts still now, i do have some percy pigs to make up for it though and some cake if that doesnt work lol.
feel an awful lot better and happier now things are properly going forward, two weeks on friday til my scan so that is getting closer :)

mei, im so pleased you had good news, now for us all to keep our fingers crossed your little bean keeps hanging on in there, sounds like it doesnt want to give up easily at all so i have faith everything will be okay. im also pleased the doctor was honest with you, nothing better than being giving information to suit.

welcome to the newbies to the thread, congratulations! 

right im off for tea before i eat my arm off, got a yummy thing to microwave from m&s :)


----------



## broodybelle

Hey everyone. Good to catch up on all your news.
Mei, will continue to pray for you.

In response to an earlier question from someone (lost track) who hasn't had a scan yet. I haven't either and it doesn't feel real. I'm off food, feel nauseous sporadically and have sore boobs. The symptom that I'm not suffering from (which I'm pretty sure I'm alone on) is no increase in frequency of urination. Don't generally go many times a day anyway but definitely not seen an increase. Admittedly not feeling like drinking much or eating much but forcing myself to drink as much as I can.

Anyone else not needing the loo more frequently?? (concerned that it means baby isn't growing).

x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Gemgem last time my midwife woudln't even attempt to hear the heartbeat til my 24 week appointment! She said it was normal practice in our area as it's so common to not be able to find it before then that so many women were getting worried unnecessarily, so they don't do it before then. So don't worry! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Broodybelle I'm not weeing more frequently, but that is probably because I am a little dehydrated from the sickness as well. I was last time, I remember from about 8 weeks getting up in the night twice for a wee and it only got worse! I wouldn't worry, there's plenty of time for that to happen as baby gets bigger and uses your bladder as a pillow (and ribs as a footrest!) x


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks everyone I am going to eat some fish and chips now and stop worrying lol xx


----------



## cricket in VA

Broody, im not noticing a huge difference either. I think it has to do with the positioning of everything?


----------



## ayclobes

i am so impatient lately! My 1st appt isnt until nov 16, when i'll be almost 9wks. My midwife said i'll get an u/s and hear the heartbeat..along with everthing else that happens at the first appt. I won't be seeing my midwife this appt b/c she's booked..so i'm seeing an OB.


----------



## cliqmo

Yay!! I got my ultrasound appointment through, it is on 21st November :happydance:


----------



## hannpin

gosh girls u do move quickly in here :haha: 

GemGem do not worry about not hearing HB, it is normal prectice to be hard to find until 12+ weeks as bubba is so small and there is lots of space for it to hide in. Like someone else said it is not nrom practice to check until 24 weeks, so please dont let it panic you :hugs:

I am glad not everone has got the sickness. I have a massive bloat and am thinking I am going to need to crack out the maternity trousers v.soon. I am getting cramps by the end of the day because I am squshing my tummy :wacko: anyone else needing mat clothes so early??? I suppose thats what you get with 3rd pregnancy on 2 years :dohh: I will never have a nice flat stomach again :haha:

Time is going so slow here, cant wait to get booking and 1st scan apts through, will be something to look forward too xxx


----------



## Mei190

Just writing to concur that not hearing the hb is completely normal at this time. Really don't worry about it!! I don't think nathaniel was heard by Doppler until 16 weeks or something. Baby is just happily tucked away. 

As long as everything else is fine, going to the loo loads is normal. I never noticed as I go to the loo quite a lot anyway&#65281;Just make sure it isn't too much because sometimes it can be a UTI. Being we are pregnant we are quite susceptible to them

And as for bloating it is my worst enemy at the moment.


----------



## dt1234565

Mei congrats honey I think your beany is super strong!

Welcome hannpin! I hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months x x

xxxxx


----------



## babyd0310

Thats great news Mei, I will continue to keep my fingers crossed for you. 
Welcome hannpin! I'm sorry to hear of your losses and hope you have a h&h 9 months. x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hannpin I've got the maternity jeans out today, my belly is huge!!


----------



## LittleBird

hannpin -- I have definitely been thinking about breaking out my maternity clothes, but it just seems too early for me! Although, I have noticed that when I am wearing uncomfortable clothes, it causes my tummy to heart. So I'm wearing super stretchy clothes and letting it all hang out whenever I'm home, which is most of the time.

mei -- I hope you continue getting good news. It's hard having to wait and see, but hopefully it will all be worth it!

I have noticed peeing more, I can't make it all the way through the night without waking up once. It's usually right at 3am. I stumble into the bathroom in the dark, and wonder if I'll be able to fall back asleep, but it hasn't been a problem so far. :)


----------



## alspals13

Hi ladies!! Sure moves fast...just caught up from today :)
I am so bloated as well...especially at night. I put on pajamas right when I get home and am so happy because of it :)

I got my bloods from Friday back today and they were 1710, so they more than doubled!! Very excited about that. I have my first us on Fri 11/11!!! Can't wait :)

Mei- I am so happy for you!! Everything's crossed your little bean keeps fighting and it super sticky!!!


----------



## cricket in VA

Oh man. I'm struggling even with the meds. Can't wait for this next week to end! Supposedly it gets better?


----------



## ESpacey

I'm glad I'm not the only one with the bloat! This is my first pregnancy, I have a tilted uterus, I'm 5'2'' and 120lbs... I feel soooo strange feeling this way, like everything points to me not showing so soon but nothing fits anymore! My jeans make my stomach hurt and I'm literally leaving them unbuttoned every chance I get. It's not my eating either because that hasn't really changed, and I'm throwing up all the time. This is the craziest thing, I look 15 weeks already! (at least) ugh!


----------



## abic77

pumpkin007 said:


> Hi gemgem, no she didnt check hb, only filled out forms. When I spoke to her originally and asked about an early scan she said sometimes hb is hard to find before 9 weeks and if my dates are out slightly I think it would make me anxious if I couldnt hear one, so I decided to wait it out, I really dont think you have anything to worry about, just too early you were warned lol, I would be exactly the same so glad I am waiting although it is a killer , have you had your scan date through yet?
> Anybody else had scan dates through yet who havent had a scan yet? Emma have you had yours yet? I think our due dates are the same atm x

Hi pumpkin.....I'm due same day as u and I only had booking apt last week (26th) and at that point she filled the referral form in and told me just to wait for the apt! I'm slightly nervous as I have a holiday booked in between week 12+6 and 13+5 so little window either side for downs test etc. worst case scenario will have to pay for private tests (much cheaper than cancelling hols!)
Will let u know when scan date arrives!
Hope u get yours soon Hun x


----------



## Mei190

ESpacey said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one with the bloat! This is my first pregnancy, I have a tilted uterus, I'm 5'2'' and 120lbs... I feel soooo strange feeling this way, like everything points to me not showing so soon but nothing fits anymore! My jeans make my stomach hurt and I'm literally leaving them unbuttoned every chance I get. It's not my eating either because that hasn't really changed, and I'm throwing up all the time. This is the craziest thing, I look 15 weeks already! (at least) ugh!

I was the same during my first pregnancy also. I am a little taller 5'4 and was 110lbs but had horrible bloat that suddenly just went away once I hit the double digit weeks. After that I didn't look pregnant until I was about 25 weeks! Completely possible :D


----------



## TrAyBaby

wowsers i REALLY cannot be bothered with work today. Someone please send me the motivation to actually start getting ready for work since i have to leave in 30 mins!!!!!!!!!! ugg


----------



## emma1985

I have my booking in appointment next wednesday and I haven't got my scan booked
It says on my booking in letter that they will arrange at booking in.

Weeks seem to be going pretty quick, I'm 10 weeks on Friday.
I hope the next 2.5 weeks go fast, I cannot wait to hit 12 weeks!

X


----------



## intravenus

morning:) great news mei , I'm sure a strong heartbeat is a very good sign. hanna welcome and good luck. Third time lucky is What I'm hoping for also:) gemgem how far are you? I'm 9 weeks today and my booking in is tomorrow morning. Debating weather or not to persuade the m/w to try and hear the hb ( i doubt i will be able to though, my local authority seem to be very much wait and see unless there is blood! ) What fruit is 9 weeks by the way?


----------



## Emzywemzy

Intravenous 9 weeks is an olive! Happy olive day!

I'm 10 weeks today!!! What fruit am I? ...


----------



## Emzywemzy

A prune!!


----------



## RedRose19

morning ladies hope everyone is well today :D

im freaking out a little as yesterday and today i dont feel that quesy i ate my dinner and breakfast with no problems.. im worried my symptoms are going i know they come and go.. but is it normal for sickness to calm down this early?

i woke up with totally sore sinus though, and ive started sleeping with a bra so my bbs dont hurt as much as they did anymore.. but still sensitive.. i just cant wait til our 12 week scan!


----------



## abic77

Mei190 said:


> ESpacey said:
> 
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one with the bloat! This is my first pregnancy, I have a tilted uterus, I'm 5'2'' and 120lbs... I feel soooo strange feeling this way, like everything points to me not showing so soon but nothing fits anymore! My jeans make my stomach hurt and I'm literally leaving them unbuttoned every chance I get. It's not my eating either because that hasn't really changed, and I'm throwing up all the time. This is the craziest thing, I look 15 weeks already! (at least) ugh!
> 
> I was the same during my first pregnancy also. I am a little taller 5'4 and was 110lbs but had horrible bloat that suddenly just went away once I hit the double digit weeks. After that I didn't look pregnant until I was about 25 weeks! Completely possible :DClick to expand...

Hey there - i am the same.....I have eaten quite a lot though and i think that could be part of the problem! I really must stop eating so much....did so well with my training and now i am turning into a flump. 

Anyway I haven't eaten enough to give me the size of belly that i have....it's HUUUUUGE and out of proportion and I look really pregnant! I won't mind when it's out in the open but til then i will just be paranoid that people will guess!


----------



## abic77

Quick question girls......when are you all planning to "come out"?

My plan was to come out as soon as I had my 12 week scan and knew that all looks ok etc....BUT then I was thinking should I be waiting til I get all my test results back (Downs/edwards etc) before coming out?

hhmmmmmmmmm............what to do???


----------



## Mei190

abic77 said:


> Quick question girls......when are you all planning to "come out"?
> 
> My plan was to come out as soon as I had my 12 week scan and knew that all looks ok etc....BUT then I was thinking should I be waiting til I get all my test results back (Downs/edwards etc) before coming out?
> 
> hhmmmmmmmmm............what to do???

If you are really worried about the test results to come back, then I would wait until after that. 

I was thinking of saying after my 12 week scan, but being everything is very touch and go with me this time, I truely don't know when to say. Hubby wants to tell everyone as soon as he can, and I did tell him after 12 week scan. But I really am not sure, obviously I cannot wait forever.

I would rather wait till baby is here!! lol :D


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'll be telling everyone after my 12 week scan, can't wait til everyone knows it's getting sooo hard to hide! My belly has really popped out this week and the bottom part is not wobbly anymore, it's getting harder. It's weird for me, as I didn't show til much later with Holly! Here is a pic if my 10 week bump/bloat! Excuse the toys and mess in the background!
 



Attached Files:







10 week bump.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## pumpkin007

Morning girls, sorry abic didnt realise you were also the same date :), been to have some blood taken today only for iron levels I think, all other bloods are being done at scan. As far as coming out, we have told immediate family already only because I didnt want to tell anyone last time as I felt something was wrong from the outset, then when I miscarried we ended up telling those closet to us anyway and I am glad I did as they were so needed in the support department, so I figured if anything was to happen again they would be there again, hubby did let it slip to his cousin the other day though as they are getting married next july and asked if we wanted a room booked at the hotel and hubby and his big size 9's said you still wont be drinking by then will you? then it dawned on him what he had said lol, I swiftly reminded him baby is due in jun so yes i would be having a drink lol x


----------



## FirstBean

Emzy my belly has popped aswell, I didnt show until abot 16weeks with Ollie.
Here is my bump/bloat pic :haha:
 



Attached Files:







nov 2011 014.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## RedRose19

cute bumps ladies :D my tummy is sticking out but i think mine is a mixture of bloat and just my tummy :haha: i prob wont show properly for awhile though my tummy is hard now not all soft lol


----------



## FirstBean

I am struggling to hide mine now want to wait to 12 weeks to tell people.


----------



## gemgem77

Morning Ladies,

Very nice bumps Emzy and FirstBean. I am sitting in the office with my trousers unbuttoned today as they are too tight lol How can I be showing this much at 9weeks with my first?? Feeling very tired and nauseas today and just widh I could go home to bed. How is everyone else feeling? Roll on 12weeks!!! xx


----------



## Mei190

gemgem77 said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Very nice bumps Emzy and FirstBean. I am sitting in the office with my trousers unbuttoned today as they are too tight lol How can I be showing this much at 9weeks with my first?? Feeling very tired and nauseas today and just widh I could go home to bed. How is everyone else feeling? Roll on 12weeks!!! xx

Don't worry most of it is probably bloat as baby will be very low and tucked away! Soon you will feel very deflated(!) At least I did last time when it all went down like a balloon!

All I can say is if you don't want people to know yet, flowy tops are our friends girls :thumbup:

After yesterday I am ignoring any pain/twinge whatever and just being extremely happy. No sickness as usual! Just VERY grumpy baby who is not adjusting well to the clocks going back a few days ago :coffee:


----------



## RedRose19

ive a nasty cold today :hissy: i really cant wait for 12 weeks to be here.. it seems to be going so slowly :haha:


----------



## jelly tots

morning everyone, had a very early night last night (went to bed at 6) as wasnt feeling very well after all that blood being taken. plus my arm still hurts now, a lovely large angry looking bruise too. not looking forward to the more bloods i have to have taken on the day of the scan but at least hubster will be there too.

as for telling people, i have already told family, close friends and a few people at work who kind of guessed who were getting concerned with me looking pale and running to the loo all of the time. they have promisied to keep it quiet though. plan to announce properly after the scan, so will be posting a pic on fb for my friends to see.

just realised i completely forgot to ask about the flu jab yesterday but will wait and mention it again when i see my midwife at the scan.

as for bumps, mine isnt too obvious at the moment, when im in my casual clothes (lovely loose tracky bottoms and a plain top) you can clearly see the beginnings, but at work my shirts and tunics tend to hide it a bit, plus im trying to hide it so that could be why. the bloat seems to have gone down, and getting firmer so i bet it wont be long before it pops out all of a sudden.


----------



## Euronova

hi Ladies,
having a really stressful time. I am having really bad pains still and I finally saw my gynaecologist last night as an emergency. She is really worried I am having an ectopic but does think it can also all be related to constipation or a cyst on the ovary...
I am having my second HSG tomorrow (apparently in ectopy pregnancies HSG doesn't raise normally) and probably will be scanned later on in the week or next week... 
Just so so worried and emotional today.... it's been so long and hard getting here... I just don't want to be back to scare one minus one tube!....


----------



## dt1234565

Same here on the bloat front! Seems to of gone down.

Just got back from midwife and looks like I will have almost no chance of another home birth and will be consultant rather than midwife led due to being over 40, having a large baby having a ventouse delivery and having 3 miscarriages. Bit gutted but we will see what hospital says next week!

Midwife appointment was good though. I love those women and the job they do!

xxxx


----------



## gemgem77

Euronova I know it's easier said than done but please try not to worry and I really have everything crossed that all will be fine for you and your little bean x

Jellytots at my booking in yesterday the midwife has advised I call the docs and arrange to have the flu jab asap x


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey all i had a mc aug 8th

and i am now due june 23!!

i cant wait i feel so blessed and i know god will keep my little bean strong and healthy!!

congrats to everyone and best wishes!


----------



## RedRose19

Euronova said:


> hi Ladies,
> having a really stressful time. I am having really bad pains still and I finally saw my gynaecologist last night as an emergency. She is really worried I am having an ectopic but does think it can also all be related to constipation or a cyst on the ovary...
> I am having my second HSG tomorrow (apparently in ectopy pregnancies HSG doesn't raise normally) and probably will be scanned later on in the week or next week...
> Just so so worried and emotional today.... it's been so long and hard getting here... I just don't want to be back to scare one minus one tube!....

i really hope that there is nothing to be worried about :hugs: i have everything crossed for you that bubs is safe and sound where they should be :flower:


----------



## Euronova

Thank you, I had been very positive all was fine so far but feeling more and more down about it today.... 
I just can't wait to get that bloody scan done.


----------



## FirstBean

Euronova really hope all is well with bubs.


----------



## Mei190

Euronova hope all goes well and is a speedy finding out for you! :thumbup:

keepthefaith, welcome to this thread! We move very quickly :)

dt, I can understand it is the shame if you cannot have the birth you want, but you will have a healthy baby by the end of it! I was going to try for a water birth last time, things really went differently. xx

Ah yes, flu jabs. I can't have it as it is egg based and so they have told me I just have to leave it. I had flu last time I was pregnant (right near the end) it was absolutely terrible!


----------



## pumpkin007

Hi girls, just wanted some advice, I wasnt going to post this but am really feeling so low about it and wanted your opinions, forgive me if you think I am in the wrong. Husband is adamant we are naming our baby if a son after him, his father and grandfather, I really dislike the name anyway which makes it worse but he wont budge on any variation or having it as a second name, we went through all this with my daughter and thankfully she was a girl, I naively thought he wouldnt be so adamant this time but he is, I feel like he has really took the shine of my pregnancy now and i will be stressed til baby arrives now, he wont even discuss it, just said its happening, I just dont know what to do, I feel partly selfish for denying his wish but on the other hand think it should be a joint choice and not just his, last time it didnt come up til late in my pregnancy but somehow it got mentioned on saturday and i have felt like a knot in my stomach ever since, i know its just a name but I cant imagine calling my baby Robert Edward (btw he wants both names plus his surname!) I guess with his dad it wasnt as bad as he was always known as Bob and hubby Rob, but my hubby wont be known as Bob and I dont want a baby Bob and i think Robert is so old fashioned for a baby, I would consider Bobby at a push but he wont give an inch :(:cry:


----------



## jelly tots

euronova, hope there is nothing to be worried about and all turns out to be fine. doctors do like to scare us dont they.

dt it is a shame they are saying no to a home birth, but i have to say whatever is safest for you and your baby. we dont want anything bad happening to either of you. i know its not ideal going into hospital but at least you know the right care is there if you need it.

welcome along keepthefaith

pumpkin, personally i think your hubby is being really unreasonable, you should both choose a name together. i can see his point of maybe including a name from his as the middle name, fair enough. although we are opting for a completely different name altogether for either boy or girl, well apart from one name that really suits with my middle name. but if he isnt even wanting to discuss it thats a bit off. i would sit him down and tell him he needs to compromise as its a bit out of order and you should be enjoying pregnancy, not dreading the birth because of the naming issue.


----------



## dt1234565

Well he can be named Robert but you can just call him Bobby all the time!

Anyway maybe it's another girl! 

Try not to stress about a name already loads of time. Dont let it get you down. At the moment it's just you and bean and hubby can't interfere with that precious feeling and those lovely kicks you'll get soon. You just enjoy for now x x x x


----------



## Euronova

Quick update, it seems my first HSG is high enough so it means i am further along enough to see something on the scan, so I am booked in tomorrow afternoon!
Please keep everything crossed that little bean is in the right spot and that i have a cyst or just loads of poop stuck in my bowels!! :)


----------



## jelly tots

Euronova said:


> Quick update, it seems my first HSG is high enough so it means i am further along enough to see something on the scan, so I am booked in tomorrow afternoon!
> Please keep everything crossed that little bean is in the right spot and that i have a cyst or just loads of poop stuck in my bowels!! :)

thats fabulous news chick, enjoy your scan tomorrow :D im sure everything will be perfectly fine


----------



## dt1234565

Thanks girls I am up for whatever is safest for me and my bean just wish my hospital wasn't Queens in Romford you may have seen it on the news. It's only a few years old but has hit the headlines loads for it's appalling maternity care!

xxx


----------



## Euronova

Pumkin, i would feel as bad as you, i hate stubbornness (maybe cause i a stubborn myself!)....
You can always call you son a nickname and it might be a girl!


----------



## dt1234565

jelly tots said:


> Euronova said:
> 
> 
> Quick update, it seems my first HSG is high enough so it means i am further along enough to see something on the scan, so I am booked in tomorrow afternoon!
> Please keep everything crossed that little bean is in the right spot and that i have a cyst or just loads of poop stuck in my bowels!! :)
> 
> thats fabulous news chick, enjoy your scan tomorrow :D im sure everything will be perfectly fineClick to expand...

I agree keep us posted x x x


----------



## alspals13

Euro- thats excellent news!! I have everything crossed for you :)

I would be just as annoyed at my hubby if he wouldn't even talk about it. There is a better way to go about it than just "this is it no matter what" approach. Just let it slide right now as best as you can because you have sooo much time to find the right moment and express your concerns.

Sounds like everyone else is doing well. I am 6 weeks tomorrow (I think). I hear thats when all the symptoms start really popping up. I already live in the bathroom!! I am bloated alot at night time which is not fun, but am still able to wear my regular clothes. Hoping I can for awhile still as this is my first, but either way I dont care :)


----------



## Mei190

Euronova, good luck with your scan tomorrow! I wish you the best of luck!

dt, ah I see why you are apprehensive now. I would guess that maybe after being in the news they are paying a greater amount of attention to their maternity care surely!

pumpkin, I hope that you manage to find a comprimise or something in regards to baby names. You have plenty of time to talk about it, if it turns out to be a boy. My OH didn't like any of the names on my list but got a name he wanted in the middle in the end and I got my first name choice. It is all about compromise!


----------



## FirstBean

Pumpkin I think your hubby is been unreasonable really you should both agree on the name you want to call your child but if he is adamant maybe try and compromise in Bobby as it is a nice name if thats the route he wants to go down then your son will have the same name and you like it. And like the other ladies say it may be a girl :haha:
Euro Thats great news have everything crossed for you. Good Luck with the scan.
Welcome Keepingthefaith and H&H 9months.
dt Sorry about you not been able to have a home birth but if they are advising not it is probably for the best for you and baby.
Been having my normal waves of nausea here had a nice nap this afternoon which was needed:haha: OH is not home from work until 6:30pm and am starting to feel very sick due to hunger I think and wont be having tea till he gets in so I am going to have to make something small I think to keep me going I cant wait that long.


----------



## pumpkin007

Thanks girls, I feel much better knowing I am not being unreasonable, when I broached the subject last time he told me I was selfish , thanks again x


----------



## gemgem77

Pumpkin I think your hubby is being totally unreasonable and like the others have said it should be a joint decision and something your both happy with. 
Welcome Keepingthefaith and h&h 9months.

Euronova so pleased your having a scan tomorrow, I am sure all your fears will be erased when you see your little bean on the screen 

DT that is a shame about the home birth situation. I have heard of Queens. Are you not able to select the next nearest hospital? xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi ladies

Not had a chance to catch up, but thought I'd let you know that the GP tried a 3rd medication, cyclazine (sp?) and I took one but it made me soooo sleepy I had to sleep there and then. It's a good job that DH was home today to look after Holly! It did stop me being sick but I can't take them if they make me sleepy like that as I have Holly to think about. So I am just going to have to do without and try my very best to keep some water down to stay out of hospital!

x


----------



## dt1234565

gemgem77 said:


> Pumpkin I think your hubby is being totally unreasonable and like the others have said it should be a joint decision and something your both happy with.
> Welcome Keepingthefaith and h&h 9months.
> 
> Euronova so pleased your having a scan tomorrow, I am sure all your fears will be erased when you see your little bean on the screen
> 
> DT that is a shame about the home birth situation. I have heard of Queens. Are you not able to select the next nearest hospital? xx

I'm not sure? I will discuss my fears with the consultant next week. I know they should be improving and maybe by next May they will gave but the latest article on them "Daily Mail" 4 days ago isn't very reassuring!

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...wife-tells-mother-dont-hurry-Ill-cut-you.html


----------



## broodybelle

FirstBean said:


> Been having my normal waves of nausea here had a nice nap this afternoon which was needed:haha: OH is not home from work until 6:30pm and am starting to feel very sick due to hunger I think and wont be having tea till he gets in so I am going to have to make something small I think to keep me going I cant wait that long.

I have this problem. I start to feel really sick in the evenings and my appetite is so miniscule now that having a snack before dinner means I then don't much dinner at all! I get home from work much earlier than hubby (I'm a teacher) and never have any idea when he will get home- anything between 6pm and 8.30pm is our norm... so don't have a set meal time. This was never a problem up until now, just cooked flexibly, but my body won't do this now. Today's solution: ready meals from M&S- have had mine and will heat up DH's when he gets home. This is not exactly a longterm solution though as expensive and unhealthy!

xx


----------



## broodybelle

Emzywemzy said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Not had a chance to catch up, but thought I'd let you know that the GP tried a 3rd medication, cyclazine (sp?) and I took one but it made me soooo sleepy I had to sleep there and then. It's a good job that DH was home today to look after Holly! It did stop me being sick but I can't take them if they make me sleepy like that as I have Holly to think about. So I am just going to have to do without and try my very best to keep some water down to stay out of hospital!
> 
> x

Poor you! What a nightmare. Hope that your hormones settle down soon and make life a little easier for you. I only feel sick and I'm hating life, so can't even begin to imagine what you're going through. 
:hugs:


----------



## cricket in VA

RedRose19 said:


> morning ladies hope everyone is well today :D
> 
> im freaking out a little as yesterday and today i dont feel that quesy i ate my dinner and breakfast with no problems.. im worried my symptoms are going i know they come and go.. but is it normal for sickness to calm down this early?
> 
> i woke up with totally sore sinus though, and ive started sleeping with a bra so my bbs dont hurt as much as they did anymore.. but still sensitive.. i just cant wait til our 12 week scan!

Hey, I had the exact same experience at 7 weeks. Even made them take bloods again (which proved to be useless). As my doc said, enjoy these moments...the nausea will be back. And it's been back way worse than before! Hope that helps!


----------



## Euronova

Oh Emzy!!! sounds horrible!! i hope your sickness stops at 12 weeks and you won't need to be admitted!
Another email from my doc.. she is not happy that i am only going tomorrow afternoon she would have preferred a morning appt.... the place is closed now so not sure what to do!
Also she said my HSG was 17 885!!!! i am pretty sure i was no more than 5w5d yesterday! if not less than that!!! Anyone with such high levels??? Twins???


----------



## cricket in VA

Emzywemzy said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Not had a chance to catch up, but thought I'd let you know that the GP tried a 3rd medication, cyclazine (sp?) and I took one but it made me soooo sleepy I had to sleep there and then. It's a good job that DH was home today to look after Holly! It did stop me being sick but I can't take them if they make me sleepy like that as I have Holly to think about. So I am just going to have to do without and try my very best to keep some water down to stay out of hospital!
> 
> x

Emzy, I'm lucky to not have a little one. The meds are knocking me out too! I slept from 10 pm Sunday night pretty much until 5 pm on Monday...no joke! Only up for 30 min spurts to eat. I'm holding out for next week when I can take Ondansetron (Zofran). Supposedly non-drowsy. Slight increase in risk for cleft palate if you take it before 9 weeks, but I'm waiting till 10 weeks to be safe. Ask your doctor about it!


----------



## Mei190

dt1234565 said:


> gemgem77 said:
> 
> 
> Pumpkin I think your hubby is being totally unreasonable and like the others have said it should be a joint decision and something your both happy with.
> Welcome Keepingthefaith and h&h 9months.
> 
> Euronova so pleased your having a scan tomorrow, I am sure all your fears will be erased when you see your little bean on the screen
> 
> DT that is a shame about the home birth situation. I have heard of Queens. Are you not able to select the next nearest hospital? xx
> 
> I'm not sure? I will discuss my fears with the consultant next week. I know they should be improving and maybe by next May they will gave but the latest article on them "Daily Mail" 4 days ago isn't very reassuring!
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...wife-tells-mother-dont-hurry-Ill-cut-you.htmlClick to expand...

Goodness, read it and understand your worries. 
I would definately ask if you are able to select another hospital. I think for technically everything we are allowed to choose where we recieve our treatment. This should be no different.


----------



## cricket in VA

Euronova said:


> Oh Emzy!!! sounds horrible!! i hope your sickness stops at 12 weeks and you won't need to be admitted!
> Another email from my doc.. she is not happy that i am only going tomorrow afternoon she would have preferred a morning appt.... the place is closed now so not sure what to do!
> Also she said my HSG was 17 885!!!! i am pretty sure i was no more than 5w5d yesterday! if not less than that!!! Anyone with such high levels??? Twins???

Mine was 40,000 at 6w on the nose. Just one little hormonal bean! My doubling rates were super slow after that, but bubba's fine, so don't panic. Once they get high they slow down.


----------



## dt1234565

Thanks Mei I will definitely ask. I pressume the consultant will work at more than One hospital so hopefully will be understanding x x


----------



## LittleBird

Euronova -- I'm sorry about the ectopic scare! I had a suspected ectopic and they followed the hCG with blood tests for a few weeks. I hope your scan goes well and baby's in the right place!

Also, they gave me Methotrexate to end the pregnancy in the hopes of saving the tube and a later HSG test done by my FS showed that my tubes are just fine, so early in pregnancy, it's possible to get through without damaging the tube. Still a crappy situation overall, but I chose the route with the highest chance of getting pregnant later.

We're here for you! Keep us updated! :hugs:

pumpkin -- I am sorry you're already dealing with drama about the baby name. DH and I usually have names we both love or hate, but we have been able to find names that fit our boys just fine. About picking a family name, I can see both sides of the argument. And if you do name your son Robert Edward, he can have any number of nicknames. Bobby, Eddie, etc. I am a fan of naming a child a more formal name even though you might call them a nickname on a daily basis. I don't putting nicknames on birth certificates. If that makes sense. So my DS2's name is Alexander, but we all call him Alex. Although, if he's in trouble, the full name comes out! :haha: I hope the two of you can talk about this in a way that makes you both comfortable as the pregnancy progresses!

AFM, I had my first scan today, and I AM carrying twins. I honestly would have been surprised if it had been one baby, but this really makes things so clear -- early BFP, high hCG levels, early morning sickness. We saw two little hearts beating so I'm just hoping and praying that they continue getting bigger and stronger. I'm too happy for words!


----------



## dt1234565

OMFG!!!!! Double congrats!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Michelle78

LittleBird said:


> AFM, I had my first scan today, and I AM carrying twins. I honestly would have been surprised if it had been one baby, but this really makes things so clear -- early BFP, high hCG levels, early morning sickness. We saw two little hearts beating so I'm just hoping and praying that they continue getting bigger and stronger. I'm too happy for words!

Congrats LB, so excited for you!! I have been silently stalking this thread since I am due on 6/2/12, but I am also having twins so I know that my babies will be here in May, not June. There has been a lot of good news from us methotrexate ladies in the past few months!


----------



## Euronova

Congrats little bird!!!! What were your symptoms when u had the ectopic?


----------



## FirstBean

Congrats on your twins lb. Great news


----------



## dt1234565

Have you got a piccy to post? X


----------



## LittleBird

Euronova said:


> Congrats little bird!!!! What were your symptoms when u had the ectopic?

Nothing really out of the ordinary, I started spotting shortly after my first HPT BFP, so I started going in for hCG levels and they weren't going up as high as they were supposed to. I'm not 100% convinced it was an actual ectopic, as I never got a scan. After the spotting, there was some cramping and bleeding. The cramping was the thing that scared me the most because I knew what was coming. Still the numbers kept growing, just slowly.


----------



## LittleBird

dt1234565 said:


> Have you got a piccy to post? X

Yep, I sure do!
 



Attached Files:







scan - 20111101.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## hannpin

Little bird that is amazing news :happydance: :happydance:

Pumkin, I would carry on a DH and hope with all the hormones you have he will cave in on the name.

Euro Hope beany is ok, and in the right place

Hope everyone else is ok too xxx


----------



## LegoHouse

Anyone elses pregnancy sped up since they got past 6 weeks? I'm not sure if that's because I had 2 chemical pregnancies and needed to get past 6 weeks so I knew it wasn't another chemical but this week has gone so quickly!!! x


----------



## pumpkin007

Fantastic news little bird, xxxxx


----------



## abic77

broodybelle said:


> Emzywemzy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Not had a chance to catch up, but thought I'd let you know that the GP tried a 3rd medication, cyclazine (sp?) and I took one but it made me soooo sleepy I had to sleep there and then. It's a good job that DH was home today to look after Holly! It did stop me being sick but I can't take them if they make me sleepy like that as I have Holly to think about. So I am just going to have to do without and try my very best to keep some water down to stay out of hospital!
> 
> x
> 
> Poor you! What a nightmare. Hope that your hormones settle down soon and make life a little easier for you. I only feel sick and I'm hating life, so can't even begin to imagine what you're going through.
> :hugs:Click to expand...


Brooody....why are you hating life honey???? Not sure if you're referring to feeling crap with the pregnancy or whether there is something else going on? Anyway i have been there and am still going through it now still weaning myself off anti-depressants at the moment and it's so hard what with hormones too. I have felt quite lucky with the pregnancy symptoms as have only been sick once and only nausea from time to time but have felt really really down in the dumps every single day. Anyway, if you are feeling what you think is more than usual hormonal stuff, pls see the Dr....feel free to PM me if you wish for a better chat? I have had some fantastic support and friendly words from a couple of the girls here who have been thru something similar....we're all here to support and help so if there's anything you wanna talk about please do....xxx


----------



## abic77

LittleBird said:


> dt1234565 said:
> 
> 
> Have you got a piccy to post? X
> 
> Yep, I sure do!Click to expand...

OMG this is just ammmaaazzzziing!!!! Congratulations and what super-cool amazing news!!!!

Before reading this i was just thinking I may post about how much I would love it if i was having twins (v unlikely but still doesn't stop me hoping!!!)

Enjoy hun and congrats again (and thanks for posting FAB photie!!) xx


----------



## abic77

GGGRRRRRR annoying me that my scan apt hasn't come thru yet!!!

On a positive note, i have found an amazing bra thats so comfy and actually holds my boobs up without that whole underwired thing! yippeeeee!

Oh and the other positive is that due to OH being out, I get to watch Holby City live!!!!


----------



## babyd0310

Yay congrats little bird that is amazing news!! I'm just catching up on everything so sorry if I miss anyone out.
Euro I really hope everything works out for you and it is not ectopic, keep us updated! 
Emzy I hope you feel better soon! x


----------



## Mei190

Little bird, congrats! I am so excited for you!! xx

Hope don't annoy anyone for saying this but I got my official scan appointment through the mail today. Had to change it though as I have an exam on the day that they gave, and they gave me one a week earlier!!! 28th November is my official scan day but I have another EPU before that. Am trying to be upbeat and not worry about it now. I have truely realised there is nothing I can do. 

Emzy, feel better soon! xx


----------



## MyMomToldMe

Just found this thread.

I am due on June 2nd, though based on size they are saying May 31.

We have been WTT for quite a while started TTC on 9/1, OVd 9/9 and got the BFP a few weeks later. 

I've had a first scan at 8 + 2. The baby was 18.1 mm, which is why they moved the date. I have to go get all the blood tests next week. I get a 12 week scan on 11/15 and then I can tell the family.

Congratulations to everyone!! It is so exciting!!


----------



## Euronova

abic77 said:


> GGGRRRRRR annoying me that my scan apt hasn't come thru yet!!!
> 
> On a positive note, i have found an amazing bra thats so comfy and actually holds my boobs up without that whole underwired thing! yippeeeee!
> 
> Oh and the other positive is that due to OH being out, I get to watch Holby City live!!!!

what's the brand/model of the bra?? very interested!


----------



## abic77

Euronova said:


> abic77 said:
> 
> 
> GGGRRRRRR annoying me that my scan apt hasn't come thru yet!!!
> 
> On a positive note, i have found an amazing bra thats so comfy and actually holds my boobs up without that whole underwired thing! yippeeeee!
> 
> Oh and the other positive is that due to OH being out, I get to watch Holby City live!!!!
> 
> what's the brand/model of the bra?? very interested!Click to expand...

Hey hun...it's a "Carriwell Seamless Maternity Bra"....i got medium and I'm normally (pre-pregnancy) a 34 F and it fits lovely and very comfy! Bought from Amazon for £13.99 and came within 3 days! V satisfied customer (need one in black now though!)


----------



## wantanerd

I finally let my hubby buy me some new bras this week and I had to get over the fact I am now two cup sizes bigger than I normally am. In nine weeks I went from a 36d to a 36e. I am hoping they stop growing for at least a few weeks!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Wantanerd I've gone from 36dd to 38e as well! Got some nice mat bras from debenhams. My mothercare sleep bras are my best friends at the mo, my boobs are so sore this week. Think with the big increase in sickness and sore boobs I'm having a hormonal surge! 

Well the tablet kept the sickness at bay all afternoon til now. I'm feeling really sick again now, but can't take them if they make me so drowsy and spaced out coz I've got holly to look after! It sucks!!


----------



## dt1234565

Lb your picture is amazing!!!

Pumpkin did you know George Foreman has 5 sons and ALL of them are called George! Makes one called Robert not sound so bad!!! Robbie or Bobby you can address him as, that's not so bad x x x


----------



## cliqmo

Hiya Ladies, I hope you are all well and not feeling so sicky today?? X 

Pumpkin I quite like the name Robert Edward :blush: As it is clearly important to your OH (or is he always that stubborn? :shock: ) I think you may end up feeling obliged to go along with it :shrug: ...personally in that situation I would probably call LO 'Bertie' - which I think is MEGA cute!!


----------



## FirstBean

Great scan pic LittleBird.
I dont have my scan date either and probably wont for the next couple of weeks as I dont have my booking appt till Monday and then the midwife sends my info off to the hospital and then its usually a couple of days after that I cant wait to get it.


----------



## babyd0310

Morning girls, I hope everyone is feeling ok today!! My boobs are killing me, keep getting shooting pains in them, not nice at all!! I'm abit worried that I've still not had my booking in appointment through when I have had my scan date for 2 weeks?
Grace is going away tomorrow to Blackpool with the in laws, and she's not back until Tuesday!! Going to miss her loads, but I am really looking forward to having some decent nights sleep and maybe a couple of lie-ins!!x


----------



## TrAyBaby

Michelle78 said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> AFM, I had my first scan today, and I AM carrying twins. I honestly would have been surprised if it had been one baby, but this really makes things so clear -- early BFP, high hCG levels, early morning sickness. We saw two little hearts beating so I'm just hoping and praying that they continue getting bigger and stronger. I'm too happy for words!
> 
> Congrats LB, so excited for you!! I have been silently stalking this thread since I am due on 6/2/12, but I am also having twins so I know that my babies will be here in May, not June. There has been a lot of good news from us methotrexate ladies in the past few months!Click to expand...

Hey Michelle glad to see you here too :hi: And Little bird TWINS too eeeeeeeeek thats so exciting.

AFM today i totally have to go bra shopping. Ive been holding off for a while just incase i grew any bigger but all my bras now are cutting into me so i just have to give in and go get some. And im still waiting for my scan date to come through. I had my booking in last Wednesday and still nothing!!!!! However i am calling my doctors today to book in for a flu jab. Loads of people at my work are ill with flu/colds right now that i really dont wanna catch it. It is safe to get the jab at 9 weeks isnt it?


----------



## Gemini85

Hey guys! Greetings from Sardinia! I've not had a chance to catch up! Welcome new ladies! It seems my sickness is gone. Still feeling very tired and fat! A bit worried that it's stopped, very anxious for my 12 week scan so I know everything's ok! Got a Doppler before I came away, didnt hear anything, but I've a tipped uterus so that could be that! Hope all is well with you guys xx


----------



## gemgem77

Littlebird that is fantastic news, congrats :happydance:

I think I might go and get myself measured today as my boobs have definitely grown but I am still just managing to fit into my bras. Will be interesting to see if I have increased much!!

How is everyone feeling today? xx


----------



## emma1985

Morning girls. 

Hope your okay, I'm feeling abit sick today but not too bad, was feeling rubbish last night. 
Not at work today, thank god, going for lunch with my mum soon, if I can face eating, its a really good job
Everyone knows I'm pregnant, because I'm showing and I'm so pale and tired! I'm off my food completly. 

I hope everyone is feeling okay?
Time is going really fast! November already. Only 2 weeks till a lot of us hit
12 weeks! That's amazing! I cannot wait! Feel I will really start to enjoy it after my 12week scan. 

Xx


----------



## gemgem77

Emma I'm showing too!! Someone on here said that we will prob go down again before we get proper bumps but I'm hoping not!!
I feel worse in the evenings too and tend to crawl to bed around 7! I think I will enjoy it moe once I have my 12 weeks scan too, every twinge is a worry at the moment! 
xx


----------



## abic77

Morning everyone!

Sounds like there is still quite a few of you feeling icky sicky (Emzy....really hope you start to feel better hun.....I know its not ideal but is there anyone who could look after holly just for one night to let you take your meds and have an undisturbed sleep???)

I can't believe i had to get up and have FIVE wee's last night!! whats that all about....i have previously been getting up twice but now five times??? needless to say i was pretty grumpy this morning....i decided to work from home today which is really nice as i am sat here in my jimjams drinking cups of tea (decaff of courrse) and eating peanut butter on crackers, on spoon and on finger!

I haven't even considered the flu jab and the midwife never mentioned it to me at all. Infact she was rubbish and think she just wanted to rush thru the forms and get rid of me so she could have her lunch break...no bedside manner at all!

So are other people having the jab then? Maybe i should call the surgery and ask what i should do?

Am soooooooooo tired today. So can't be arsed with anything.....sat in the dining room supposedly working away but tempted to go to lounge, put wood burner on, curl up and have a nap.......i think i would feel way worse afterwards tho!

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.............................


----------



## abic77

Does anyone else not feel pregnant?
I keep having to look at my photo of my test to make sure i wasn't making it up.....

Stupid post hasn't come yet.....i literally keep running to the doormat to see if a letter has arrived from the hospital with my scan date..........


----------



## abic77

Right.....postman has just been and once again no letter from the hospital :-(

I did get my "belly book" though (aka pregnancy journal) but it's not all that great i don't think.......

:-( :-( :-( 

nevermind.....on a positive note my "Good Food" magazine has also just arrived!


----------



## RedRose19

ladies is it ok if i just have a small rant/moan :hissy: i woke at 3am wide awake in lots of pain from this head cold.. i finally got back to sleep at 7 and woke at 11 with stomach pains and couldnt stop being sick.. i feel so miserable... ok feel better after my moan :haha:


----------



## dt1234565

Nice moan :thumbup: glad it helped! :haha:xxxxx


----------



## jelly tots

dt1234565 said:


> I'm not sure? I will discuss my fears with the consultant next week. I know they should be improving and maybe by next May they will gave but the latest article on them "Daily Mail" 4 days ago isn't very reassuring!
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...wife-tells-mother-dont-hurry-Ill-cut-you.html

just read that article, i vaguely remember it being on the news now, those stories are awful.
you can definitely choose which hospital you want to go to, i had 3 to choose from where i am now, not sure about when i move to wolverhampton though, but not told them here yet until i get a firm moving date.
if they dont let you choose you have the right to complain as the whole nhs thing is now freedom of choice.



LittleBird said:


> AFM, I had my first scan today, and I AM carrying twins. I honestly would have been surprised if it had been one baby, but this really makes things so clear -- early BFP, high hCG levels, early morning sickness. We saw two little hearts beating so I'm just hoping and praying that they continue getting bigger and stronger. I'm too happy for words!

massive congrats on the news of twins, bet you both are over the moon.



LegoHouse said:


> Anyone elses pregnancy sped up since they got past 6 weeks? I'm not sure if that's because I had 2 chemical pregnancies and needed to get past 6 weeks so I knew it wasn't another chemical but this week has gone so quickly!!! x

mine seems to be going slowly at the moment, think its because im waiting to have my first scan. although i am pleased that i am way past the 8/9 week mark. 



abic77 said:


> GGGRRRRRR annoying me that my scan apt hasn't come thru yet!!!
> 
> On a positive note, i have found an amazing bra thats so comfy and actually holds my boobs up without that whole underwired thing! yippeeeee!
> 
> Oh and the other positive is that due to OH being out, I get to watch Holby City live!!!!

good news about holby city and your new amazing bra lol i enjoyed a bit of holby too last night :)



Mei190 said:


> Hope don't annoy anyone for saying this but I got my official scan appointment through the mail today. Had to change it though as I have an exam on the day that they gave, and they gave me one a week earlier!!! 28th November is my official scan day but I have another EPU before that. Am trying to be upbeat and not worry about it now. I have truely realised there is nothing I can do.
> 
> Emzy, feel better soon! xx

mei i am sure everything will be fine, its hanging on in there brilliantly at the moment, it doesnt want to give up easily so all a good sign, esp that your 12 week scan date has come through, it will be here in no time.



MyMomToldMe said:


> Just found this thread.
> 
> I am due on June 2nd, though based on size they are saying May 31.
> 
> We have been WTT for quite a while started TTC on 9/1, OVd 9/9 and got the BFP a few weeks later.
> 
> I've had a first scan at 8 + 2. The baby was 18.1 mm, which is why they moved the date. I have to go get all the blood tests next week. I get a 12 week scan on 11/15 and then I can tell the family.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone!! It is so exciting!!

welcome along and congrats!



Emzywemzy said:


> Wantanerd I've gone from 36dd to 38e as well! Got some nice mat bras from debenhams. My mothercare sleep bras are my best friends at the mo, my boobs are so sore this week. Think with the big increase in sickness and sore boobs I'm having a hormonal surge!
> 
> Well the tablet kept the sickness at bay all afternoon til now. I'm feeling really sick again now, but can't take them if they make me so drowsy and spaced out coz I've got holly to look after! It sucks!!

thats a shame about your new tablets, hope you find something that works and keeps you from falling asleep too. also that your sickness goes soon for you.



Gemini85 said:


> Hey guys! Greetings from Sardinia! I've not had a chance to catch up! Welcome new ladies! It seems my sickness is gone. Still feeling very tired and fat! A bit worried that it's stopped, very anxious for my 12 week scan so I know everything's ok! Got a Doppler before I came away, didnt hear anything, but I've a tipped uterus so that could be that! Hope all is well with you guys xx

hey there, hope you are having a fabulous time. glad your tiredness has gone, dont worry about things going, my symptoms have done that and come back with a vengence to get me back.
dont bank too much on the doppler, sometimes you cant hear anything til a bit later on.


emma1985 said:


> Morning girls.
> 
> Hope your okay, I'm feeling abit sick today but not too bad, was feeling rubbish last night.
> Not at work today, thank god, going for lunch with my mum soon, if I can face eating, its a really good job
> Everyone knows I'm pregnant, because I'm showing and I'm so pale and tired! I'm off my food completly.
> 
> I hope everyone is feeling okay?
> Time is going really fast! November already. Only 2 weeks till a lot of us hit
> 12 weeks! That's amazing! I cannot wait! Feel I will really start to enjoy it after my 12week scan.
> 
> Xx

hope you are feeling better emma, enjoy your day off and lunch with your mum.



abic77 said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Sounds like there is still quite a few of you feeling icky sicky (Emzy....really hope you start to feel better hun.....I know its not ideal but is there anyone who could look after holly just for one night to let you take your meds and have an undisturbed sleep???)
> 
> I can't believe i had to get up and have FIVE wee's last night!! whats that all about....i have previously been getting up twice but now five times??? needless to say i was pretty grumpy this morning....i decided to work from home today which is really nice as i am sat here in my jimjams drinking cups of tea (decaff of courrse) and eating peanut butter on crackers, on spoon and on finger!
> 
> I haven't even considered the flu jab and the midwife never mentioned it to me at all. Infact she was rubbish and think she just wanted to rush thru the forms and get rid of me so she could have her lunch break...no bedside manner at all!
> 
> So are other people having the jab then? Maybe i should call the surgery and ask what i should do?
> 
> Am soooooooooo tired today. So can't be arsed with anything.....sat in the dining room supposedly working away but tempted to go to lounge, put wood burner on, curl up and have a nap.......i think i would feel way worse afterwards tho!
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.............................

hope you are feeling a bit better with working at home, shame your appointment still hasnt come through, i would call and chase it up. i did that and got my response within 24hrs.
shame about your midwife, mine was lovely and didnt rush through anything. do you see the same one every time or is there a small group of them that take turns like i have?

i will be having the flu jab, need to call up and book it actually but keep forgetting when their lunch break is over to do it.



abic77 said:


> Right.....postman has just been and once again no letter from the hospital :-(
> 
> I did get my "belly book" though (aka pregnancy journal) but it's not all that great i don't think.......
> 
> :-( :-( :-(
> 
> nevermind.....on a positive note my "Good Food" magazine has also just arrived!

shame about your journal, you could always ebay it and get a different one. i love mine, need to go through it again tonight actually and fill a few more things out in it. need to start taking bump pics too, bit awkward on my own as i dont have my full size mirror here anymore, will have to get hubster to do it every weekend when he comes home.


hope everyone else is well and having a good day.

im wishing i wasnt at work today, got loads to do and the fire practice this morning didnt help either, a whole hour of my life i will never get back.
might see if i can finish everything as quick as i can and go home and chill out. the nausea is really kicking in today, just had to force lunch down as fed up of dry wretching. also bored of trying to hide it from people, bring on the next two weeks so i dont have to keep it a secret anymore.


----------



## abic77

OMG Jellytots you are well impressive with your ability to quote so much in one post! I wouldn't have a clue how to do that!

Have you managed to keep that food down then? I have been eating crackers all morning with peanut butter on and now i am gonna have tea and toast with peanut butter on! This is NOT a pregnancy craving BTW.....i have always craved peanut butter! Ooooh i am gonna call my bean my peanut! yippeeeeee! my little peanut!


----------



## jelly tots

abic77 said:


> OMG Jellytots you are well impressive with your ability to quote so much in one post! I wouldn't have a clue how to do that!
> 
> Have you managed to keep that food down then? I have been eating crackers all morning with peanut butter on and now i am gonna have tea and toast with peanut butter on! This is NOT a pregnancy craving BTW.....i have always craved peanut butter! Ooooh i am gonna call my bean my peanut! yippeeeeee! my little peanut!

there is a little + symbol at the bottom next to reply with quote, you click on it for each one you want and then on the final one click the reply with quote to attach them all in. looks a bit strange when you are going through to reply, just look out for the brackets etc.

yeah i have ta, well so far.
ooo peanut butter, i have to be careful not to have too many peanuts etc as hubster has a lot of allergies so a risk baby could develop one. im sure all will be fine as i dont really have any like that, just to anaesthetic and plasters.

aww thats cute, your little peanut :)
mine is my little jellybean (mainly cos i like sweets, i wanted jellytot but it doesnt sound right)


----------



## abic77

Awww jellybean is cute too! check us out!

Make sure you get your work done superfast so you can get home hun.....are you able to work from home or not?

I feel a teeny tiny bit (but not too much) guilty as sacked the work for now and am sat on the sofa watching loose women!

Dude....you're a new fruit tomorrow!!! I alwasy look forward to your new week coz i get to see what fruit i'm gonna be the day after!

I'm sure my date will change but by my LMP i am actually due on 31st May making me 9+6 today but i actually felt implantation take place on the 16th September (which is actually my bday!) and on that day my BBT dropped from 36.85 to 36.3 just for the day...i'm pretty 99.9999% sure that day was implantation making me 9+5 !!!

Oooh it's all very clever!


----------



## LittleBird

OMG, I can't believe I never knew what that "+" was for! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## jelly tots

abic77 said:


> Awww jellybean is cute too! check us out!
> 
> Make sure you get your work done superfast so you can get home hun.....are you able to work from home or not?
> 
> I feel a teeny tiny bit (but not too much) guilty as sacked the work for now and am sat on the sofa watching loose women!
> 
> Dude....you're a new fruit tomorrow!!! I alwasy look forward to your new week coz i get to see what fruit i'm gonna be the day after!
> 
> I'm sure my date will change but by my LMP i am actually due on 31st May making me 9+6 today but i actually felt implantation take place on the 16th September (which is actually my bday!) and on that day my BBT dropped from 36.85 to 36.3 just for the day...i'm pretty 99.9999% sure that day was implantation making me 9+5 !!!
> 
> Oooh it's all very clever!

im trying to but people keep coming in and distracting me lol, idk, dont they realise i dont want to be here hehe
nope i cant work at home with the data i use, blimmin document classifications, annoy me lots!

ooo yeah a new fruit, i wonder what it will be...its a prune : Your Baby: Week 10 Average size: 1.2 inches, .14 oz
With bones and cartilage starting to form and vital organs beginning to function, baby is making major progress. Body length will almost double in the next three weeks, and arm joints are now working. (Soon, legs will too.)

im sure my due date will change too, although im pretty sure i know the exact day i ov'd im not sure when i implanted, the midwife thinks it may change to 2nd june, but once ive been for the 12 week scan they will keep to the date from that.


----------



## pumpkin007

Jelly tot when you move to Wolverhampton you will not be far from me, we live about 10 miles from wolves x


----------



## jelly tots

great the server has just gone down, so cant do any work.
oh well, amazon here i come. anyone reccomend a good make of doppler? debating looking for one to have a go with, may aswell do something constructive eh :)


----------



## jelly tots

pumpkin007 said:


> Jelly tot when you move to Wolverhampton you will not be far from me, we live about 10 miles from wolves x

yey we can meet up :) i will be there over a good few weekends in december and also for the whole of the xmas holidays if you are free any of those times. will have to add you on fb. pm me your details chick x


----------



## Emzywemzy

I turned into a prune yesterday! Wonder what next weeks fruit is?! 

Abic I'm actually due in may too, 29th, they dated me at early scan. Wonder if I'll move back to a June date at 12 week scan or stay in may. It's funny as I am in the September group and holly was born in august, I'm just an imposter!!

And thanks for all your kind words, I'm still feeling crappy but still trying to eat as throwing up something is better than throwing up bile! Abic dh can normally see to holly if I can't but he's really poorly at the mo! I cant take those tablets in the day anyway even when he is at work as they just make me way too drowsy. I physically couldn't keep my eyes open yesterday, its a horrible feeling! Back to docs tomorrow to see if there's anything else.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Jelly the angelsounds doppler is meant to be the best x


----------



## abic77

is it wrong that i have just watched Home and Away and now about to watch Neighbours...

oooooh and Malcolm Kennedy is back!!!


----------



## jelly tots

abic77 said:


> is it wrong that i have just watched Home and Away and now about to watch Neighbours...
> 
> oooooh and Malcolm Kennedy is back!!!

yep that is very sad!
ive not watched either of those in years


----------



## abic77

sorry for being a dummy....what's a doppler?
Sounds a bit saucy (although i'm sure it isn't....)


----------



## Emzywemzy

It's a thing you put on your belly to listen to the baby's heartbeat

https://www.amazon.co.uk/AngelSounds-Fetal-Heart-Detector-Doppler/dp/B001NWDUE2


----------



## jelly tots

abic77 said:


> sorry for being a dummy....what's a doppler?
> Sounds a bit saucy (although i'm sure it isn't....)

its a thing the midwife uses to hear the heartbeat, you can now buy them off the internet. you can get ones with a digital display that tells you the heartbeat too


----------



## abic77

Wow! That;s uber cool!!!

May have to invest in one of those....
PS i now feel like a proper saddo for watching neighbours but also not bothered!!


----------



## jelly tots

have you been watching hollyoaks??
so happy silas has now been found out, been winding me up for months that the story was still going.


----------



## gemgem77

I have but am on the edge of my seat to know if anyone finds Mercedes!!


----------



## jelly tots

same here, watching watching the e4 one last night and looks like she has now gone into labour. silas has requested lindsey into the police station so he may tell her some riddles to try and find her.


----------



## 1224family

Wondering if any of you are around dd June 6th if so if any of you know when you conceived? 
Ok so here is my dilemma. My fiance cheated and I am pregnant with his child almost 7 months. He cheated in September the 16th and 17th to be exact. I just found out she's pregnant and Due June 6th. She is telling him it is his though she had sex with three other guys that same month supposedly. He says he used a condom and so did they, who knows the truth on that. I have read different stories and things that this baby would have been conceived between the 6th and 14th.. and vie also read that it can take 2-3 days to reach the egg to conceive. Is this baby really his? or could it be one of the other guys she had been with the week/weeks previous... he was only around her those two days please help!


----------



## gemgem77

I'm so sorry your going through this. I could potentially have conceived anytime from 12th Sep- 16th and my edd is 5th/6th June.
Sorry hun I hope it turns out not to be his xx


----------



## 1224family

Worst situation ever... SO im trying to read on it, but as far as I have read conception can take 24-36 hours for the sperm to reach the egg. I know really personal question but do you think you may have had sex on the 16th that would have caused your pregnancy? Im so confused because most of what I have calculated from what I know is that She should have conceived between the 6th and the 15th which was before he got there... :( im just at such a loss, and he's now feeling sorry for her because she is so sure it is his. And That she doesn't have money and I do so that gives him right to leave me to take care of her.


----------



## cricket in VA

I'm due the 5th and got my ov smiley face on the 11th. I'm going to butt in where I wasn't asked and say you should seriously reconsider your future with him regardless of whether that baby is his!

Edit: you deserve so much more! I just read your post...he doesn't have any "right" to leave you! You know your baby is his. What kind of relationship he chooses to have with his child is his choice. You have every right to make your own choice about your relationship with him. I'm sorry....touchy subject. Grew up with a dad constantly having affairs. Very close to my mom, so saw the pain it caused. Just know that you deserve to be with someone who values you as the amazing person you are!


----------



## cricket in VA

We dtd on sat, sun and wed (week before the 16th). Seems late to me, but still in the window depending on how her body works.


----------



## 1224family

We are def not together, I just want the best for this baby. I am already a single mother and know I will be doing it again the way he is acting. He has made his decision. Just my heart says her kid or kids are not his. And I know that this baby is his. He can make his decisions thats fine. But im not going to sit here and live with them. She just lives 4 hours away and he was doing that commute when he cheated telling me he was working out of town which he wasn't. I thought it was late too but she's convinced the babies are his. It all just sounds fishy to me that the other guys were one night stands and then here comes a guy that she likes and gives her attention oh and did i mention she's married and he now lives with her. How did i pick such a winner!


----------



## jelly tots

sorry to hear of your situation chick, if it helps i will gives you my dates, i ovulated 7th september, implantation would have been from 9-11th ish, i am due by my calendar 31st may but the midwife is working it out as 2nd june due to the 2ish days to implant as my ov bleed was on the 7th sept and could have been an extra day to release the egg. thing is it isnt an exact science as can take up to a week/ten days to implant.
i got a proper fat bfp on 26th sept which i would be about 18dpo


----------



## 1224family

She supposedly had a one night stand with someone the week before he was there. so even with it not being an exact science from everything that everyone has said it seems like she would have conceived the week before but that it is always an outlieing possibility that it is his...


----------



## gemgem77

1224 it is not too personal a question at all. I honestly don't think we dtd on the 16th or the 17th but really hard to remember! I know I got my smiley face on my clearblue digi on Monday 12th and we dtd and then dtd again on the 14th and possibly the 15th. xx


----------



## 1224family

Thats the other thing that doesn't quite fit with her story she told him that she was pregnant between the 3rd and the 7th which would have been pretty early... i think.


----------



## jelly tots

yep that doesnt sound right at all


----------



## gemgem77

Too early!!


----------



## 1224family

Im just so scared i have one child without a father because he made choices in drugs and he is long gone im scared that its going to happen again because of a lying girl who he thinks is way better. I just want a father for my child the relationship is not going to ever come across my mind again Im just worried for my babies sake...


----------



## cricket in VA

So glad you weren't offended by my little rant! When can they do paternity tests? I know there are some that can be done en utero. Also, if she was with someone the week before that seems much more likely!


----------



## broodybelle

I am due 8th June and ovulated on 15th September, so it may be a little late tbh but depends on her luteal phase. I found out on 29th September that I was pregnant. Sorry you're going through this.x


----------



## 1224family

Thank you ladies so much!!! Yeah they can do a paternity test while pregnant but it has to be done in an amnio and she wont because she doesn't have medical insurance because her husband took her off of his. Gee I wonder why. And she apparently lives pay check to pay check and he def cant afford it because i cut him off from my finances. I told him I would pay for her to do it but he said its non of my business, and he wont even ask. So they will be waiting till the babies are born to do paternity tests. This baby in ultrasounds totally looks like him so I pray even that those give some clues in the weeks following...


----------



## cricket in VA

So, so sorry. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## LittleBird

I'm sorry you're going through this, 1224family! :hugs:


----------



## Euronova

QUick update from yesterday!!!
I had my scan and no ectopic!!! A perfect little bean with a heart beat just where it should be ;)
What a relief!! and yes it seems constipation is the reason for all my pains... the ultrasound person showed me... I am full of shit!! hahahaha
if you wanna see one of the pictures : check my journal
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-pregnancy-journal-little-bit-preggers-2.html


----------



## LittleBird

I'm so glad, Euronova! Thank goodness the scan went well and your baby's growing in the right place!


----------



## cliqmo

1224family said:


> Wondering if any of you are around dd June 6th if so if any of you know when you conceived?
> Ok so here is my dilemma. My fiance cheated and I am pregnant with his child almost 7 months. He cheated in September the 16th and 17th to be exact. I just found out she's pregnant and Due June 6th. She is telling him it is his though she had sex with three other guys that same month supposedly. He says he used a condom and so did they, who knows the truth on that. I have read different stories and things that this baby would have been conceived between the 6th and 14th.. and vie also read that it can take 2-3 days to reach the egg to conceive. Is this baby really his? or could it be one of the other guys she had been with the week/weeks previous... he was only around her those two days please help!

What a truly awful situation for you to be in!! 

My EDD is 6th June, but this is based on my last AF (31st August) and my cycle length (28 days) With these stats FF says I should have ovulated on 15th September. 

You really need to have info about this other woman's cycles to know when she would have ovulated / conceived ...and whether it was with your fiance. 

If it helps we had sex on 9th, 11th, 14th, 16th and 18th of September but I wasn't monitoring ovulation so can't tell you precisely when conception occurred... I got my BFP on 27th September. 

I am so sorry you are going through this stress and wish you all the very best xx


----------



## cricket in VA

Euronova said:


> QUick update from yesterday!!!
> I had my scan and no ectopic!!! A perfect little bean with a heart beat just where it should be ;)
> What a relief!! and yes it seems constipation is the reason for all my pains... the ultrasound person showed me... I am full of shit!! hahahaha
> if you wanna see one of the pictures : check my journal
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-pregnancy-journal-little-bit-preggers-2.html

So exciting!! Good luck clearing yourself out, and glad that's all it is!


----------



## ESpacey

Hey everyone, sorry I haven't been around. DH's dad died. We have been a whirl wind of emotions since he never got a chance to tell him I was pregnant. (This is DH's first child) So it makes it especially hard for him. We had our 8 week scan today and everything looks really good. After finding out about his father I got a scan to be sure everything was okay before we went today. I couldn't bare the thought of something being wrong and him finding out the day after he found out about his father. He was upset with me that I went without him, and I felt terrible. My heart was in the right place, but it doesn't make it easier. We had another scan together and I think after seeing the heartbeat and the baby that actually looks like a baby now he seems a little better. If anyone has partners that have lost a parent, or you have personally, some advice would be great about how to handle this with him. I want to be there, but he's really shutting me out. Thanks in advance. 

Also, here's a picture of the progression from 5 weeks to 8 weeks.


----------



## cricket in VA

Oh wow, Espacey! I'm so sorry for you both! I wish I had some advice, but thankfully all of our parents are still with us. I'm sure it will help to focus on new life growing as you go through this hard time. Massive hugs!


----------



## cricket in VA

By the way, Blinkie looks great!


----------



## LittleBird

I'm sorry, ESpacey -- I haven't lost a parent, nor has DH. I bet that's really hard, especially since you didn't have the chance to tell him about the baby! :hugs:


----------



## pumpkin007

Oh Espacey I am so sorry :(, I lost my mom 8 months after having maya and it was such a diffiicult time, everyone deals with grief differently, i would have good and bad days, still do, all you can do is be there when he wants you to be and give him space when he wants. I think men find it harder to talk about there emotions, my brother found it much more difficult to deal with than me, he wouldnt talk about it and just closed down, where I did want to talk about mom alot, not saying I didnt feel as strongly about her passing as my brother we are just tuned different I guess. I also found him being upset so hard to deal with I think we always expect men to be the strong ones but he crumpled hard. I think all you can do is give him time, he will want to lean on you at some point just might take a while and all you can do is be patient, lots of hugs hon, xxxxx


----------



## dt1234565

Espacey I lost my Dad when I was 11 and my step dad when I was 30. 

When I was 11 I got angry, when I was 30 I mostly got pissed.

It's true we all deal with grief differently and it's going to be hard on you both. You may be snappy cause of hormones and you'll find him snappy cause of grief perhaps as his keeping it in. He wants to be involved in everything with your baby so let him know about every appointment. Ask him everyday day once a day how his doing and give him love, time and space. He will be thinking of his Dad when you have the baby too so try to remember that. Maybe if it's a boy you could suggest his Dads name as a middle name? My oldest boy has both my Dads and Stepdads names as his middle names. They are crap names but i loved them both and it seemed perfect. It will definitely get better with time.

What about his Mum too? Were they still together? 

Big hugs x


----------



## babyd0310

Evening girls, 
1224 - I'm really sorry about the situation you are finding yourself in, it must be a difficult time for you so I hope you have the love and support around you that you need!

ESpacey - :hugs: I am so sorry to hear of your loss, I have never lost a parent and neither has dh, so I don't have much advice apart from just be there for him as much as you can (which i'm sure you are) and concentrate on your little baby, I am sure that is bringing him alot of comfort. Gorgeous scan piccys :hugs: xx


----------



## dt1234565

One of the other things I remember is not caring much about money and stuff and I told my boss to stick my job where the sun dont shine as well. Nothing seemed important to do with material things anymore. 

I also remember seeing people go about their daily lives as normal and wanting to shout " what are you all doing! My Dads died! Why are you shopping/ walking/ being normal". 

It's a sad time filled with nearly every emotion including laughter eventually when ypu can look back on happy memories. 

You and DH will get through. I don't know how you can get him to talk as men are crap at that. I think if I wrote a card to my DH just saying I love you and am here for you he'd appreciate it and it would be enough said for him on my part.

Everyone is different and there are no right answers.

Your both in my thoughts x :hugs: x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Espacey no advice I'm afriad, but a big :hugs: I'm so sorry hun x

Dt I was wondering where you were, thought I hadn't seen you for a couple of days!

I'm tired of being sick now :( I've been making a log of how often I'm sick, as the doctor always seems to ask me and I don't know for certain. Yesterday I threw up 10 times and today 7 so far. I'm tired of it. My boss was on the phone earlier asking if I'm likely to be back in work next week... I just don't know :( I'm back at the doctors tomorrow as the tablets he gave me made me way too drowsy so will see if there is anything non drowsy. Otherwise I think I'm just going to have to wait it out. It's really making me feel miserable now though. I feel pretty isolated and confined to my house. Sorry for the moan, but I know those of you also suffering will understand x


----------



## cricket in VA

Emzy, I am right there with you! Trying the Zofran tomorrow...hope it's the miracle everyone promises! So sorry you're so sick. It's so miserable and you feel useless and helpless...at least I do! Just woke up from a nap and ate something - here's hoping it stays down! May take the drowsy meds tonight so I can sleep through the night without getting sick!


----------



## ESpacey

Thank you all so much for your replies. I'm practically in tears reading them. You have no idea how amazing the advice and support is. 

I love him so much, and I loved his dad so much too. I'm so sad by all of this. The baby will be due right around his dad's birthday (June 6th), so I'm hoping that will be a bright light at the end of that tunnel coming up. 

I think I'm going to write him a card, and just keep checking in with him from time to time. I love you all!


----------



## emma1985

ESpacey - Gutted for you both.

We lost my DH's dad last August (his mum died 10years ago), and one thing I have learnt is mourning and
how we deal with things varies so much. One day my dh would be fine, the next in pieces
You just need to let him cry and be prepared for him to be quiet and not want to talk.

Don't be afraid to talk about the baby, maybe use you father in laws name as part of the babies name?

My heart hurts for you, its sooo difficult for you too, don't forget to come
To terms with it yourself. Slowly.

Take care,
Emma xx


----------



## dt1234565

ESpacey said:


> Thank you all so much for your replies. I'm practically in tears reading them. You have no idea how amazing the advice and support is.
> 
> I love him so much, and I loved his dad so much too. I'm so sad by all of this. The baby will be due right around his dad's birthday (June 6th), so I'm hoping that will be a bright light at the end of that tunnel coming up.
> 
> I think I'm going to write him a card, and just keep checking in with him from time to time. I love you all!

Oh honey :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## pumpkin007

Morning girls, bit upset this morning had a bit of brown spotting so concerned a little after my mc in apr so of for a emergency scan this pm x


----------



## dt1234565

Good luck honey. Good news is it was brown so fingers crossed x x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Good luck pumpkin hun x


----------



## FirstBean

Good Luck Pumpkin. As dt says its possibly good thing it is brown. I had brown spotting at 8weeks last time I was pregnant and everything was fine.


----------



## dt1234565

I'll be a prune tomorrow! They look like a pooh! Surely there's a better fruit!!!

xxx


----------



## jelly tots

so sorry to hear your bad news espacey, massive hugs to you all.

pumpkin, hope everything is fine, im sure it will be. if its brown thats a good sign.

hope everyone else is well and having a good day, i picked up a good few bargains in tesco today, we go on a couple of deal websites and due to a computer error tescos are selling a certain pair of mens slippers normally £8 for 4pence! me and a lad from the office went in and bought the shelf out lol. if family dont want them, then ebay it is :)


----------



## Euronova

Good luck pumpkin!!!


----------



## gemgem77

Espacey I am so sorry for your loss, I haven't been through it nor has dh thankgod but I can only imagine how your both feeling. Lots of love to you both

Euronova so pleased your scan showed all is well, yay!! 

Pumpkin I am sure you will be fine but fingers crossed for you and look forward to hearing how it went xx


----------



## RedRose19

i hope all is ok pumpkin! fingers crossed for you

sorry espacey for your loss, i found when my oh lost a relative close to him a couple of years ago he distanced him self away from me and others.. i just let him know i was there for him if he needed me and eventually he was ok and came to me to cry and have a cuddle and seemed ok after that.. he prob just need some time to come around but i know its not easy :hugs:

i weighed my self today ladies and i have lost almost a whole stone in 3-4 weeks... :wacko: is that normal or ok? ive been sick but mostly just nausea so not sure why ive lost that much


----------



## gemgem77

Redrose that is a lot of weight to lose. I think I've put that on lol I would possibly call your midwife, although I have heard lots of women do lose weight in the first trimester xx


----------



## jelly tots

ive lost loads of weight too in the last month, if you have been feeling ill you may not have been eating as much as normal, plus your body is working overtime to help make baby grow and make the placenta, not to mention increase blood flow and all of your organs working overtime to keep up.
its quite normal and i have been advised by my midwife that so far even though i have lost weight i am still okay to carry on doing slimming world with it being a healthy eating lifestyle plan and not an actual diet


----------



## cricket in VA

RedRose, it's actually not abnormal to lose weight in the first tri - my doc said don't even worry about food. Just make sure you are getting lots of liquids and not getting dehydrated. She said the baby takes what it needs (which is why we now call it the parasite), so not to worry about that. Hope that helps! If you're worried though, call your doctor!


----------



## kary322

Emzywemzy said:


> Espacey no advice I'm afriad, but a big :hugs: I'm so sorry hun x
> 
> Dt I was wondering where you were, thought I hadn't seen you for a couple of days!
> 
> I'm tired of being sick now :( I've been making a log of how often I'm sick, as the doctor always seems to ask me and I don't know for certain. Yesterday I threw up 10 times and today 7 so far. I'm tired of it. My boss was on the phone earlier asking if I'm likely to be back in work next week... I just don't know :( I'm back at the doctors tomorrow as the tablets he gave me made me way too drowsy so will see if there is anything non drowsy. Otherwise I think I'm just going to have to wait it out. It's really making me feel miserable now though. I feel pretty isolated and confined to my house. Sorry for the moan, but I know those of you also suffering will understand x

I been going thru the same thing, I know and understand how you feel is terrible :( my doctor gave zofran and is working but there are days I still throw up but maybe twice a day compare to 10 times a day. Zofran is a nondrowsy medicine hope that helps.


----------



## cricket in VA

Kary, do you take a full Zofran or half? How often?


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies... i knew id lost some weight but never thought id lost that much. i will mention it to the midwife next time we see her.. ive just been eating little bits here and there when i can.. but not loads as i just cant stomach it usually. 
has anyone found the nausea easing abit yet? mine seems to be easing slightly.. enough for me to eat without getting sick or put off my food


----------



## jelly tots

its been easing slightly, but im still having food aversions. mainly get it first thing in the morning when i brush my teeth (always end up dry heaving) which is ever so pleasant, but through the day i snack little and often to abate the nausea, an apple one hour, crisps the next, then my soup or sandwich, cupcake lol but shh! about that to hubster, my little sweet treat to keep me going in the afternoon as gone off chocolate, then maybe a banana or some pineapple til i get home for tea.


----------



## cricket in VA

I'm realizing that I'm just not digesting very quickly! I ate something at 7 pm last night, and didn't get sick until 11, but there it was...completely untouched as if it had come off my plate. Sorry if TMI, but was pretty surprised! I knew our stomachs slowed down, but this is really slow! No wonder I can't eat much!


----------



## Lilyfire

Hey Ladies! Because of the move we don't have Internet set up yet, so I'm on my iPhone, but because the 3G isn't the best I've only had chance to read the last couple of pages. I hope everyone is doing ok? Emzy- I'm sorry you're still feeling so sick, I hope it dies down soon. Espacey- I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost my dad when I was a teenager and the only advice I can give you is to just be there for your DH, but also know there might be times when he doesn't want to talk too. That's how it was for me anyway. I really hope everything is ok for you otherwise.
I'm good, my boobs have gone a bit 'softer' and less painful and my nausea is only mild and after meals now. I do have a lot of stretchy type pains and terrible food aversions that make me hardly want to eat. I've also been getting Sciatic pain- itsnt it a bit early? It's so sharp and really gets you by surprise. Only 12 us until my next scan, can wait! Then my NT scan is the following week. I decided to get it as the insurance pays and id rather be prepared on the off chance they do find anything. Is anyone else going for it?
I'm sorry for everything else I've missed, I could only go back 2-3 pages: damn 3G! Anyway, I wanted to pop in and say hey, I miss you ladies! I hope everyone has a good day! :-D


----------



## Touch the Sky

what is a NT scan?


----------



## ESpacey

Thanks again everyone :hugs: You all are amazing.

An NT scan is to scan for your risk of down syndrome and other chromosomal abnormalities. Here's a link that explains it really well, https://www.babycenter.com/0_nuchal-translucency-screening_118.bc

Lily, we also will be getting this scan. Insurance pays for ours as well, so we figure why not do it.


----------



## Gemini85

I'm having mine as part of my 12+1 scan on 21st November. Does anyone know how long the results take? X


----------



## babyd0310

I think the results take about a week Gemini according to the leaflet the midwife gave me!
Hope everything went ok at the scan Pumpkin, Thinking of you!!
Feeling very emotional today, Grace has gone away and I really miss her already! Hubby is out tonight, so think I will go to bed early and watch a film x


----------



## dt1234565

We get our results here at 16 weeks but if it's bad news they will call you within days. It's definitely a no news is good news situation. It probably varies throughout the country though. When I had Taya we found out at the same day as scan and bloods were taken. They chznge the system so bloody often! x


----------



## pumpkin007

Bad news i;m afraid girls :(, could only find 2 sacs but no baby, so gutted right now, wishing you all a happy and healthy pregnancy, x


----------



## ESpacey

pumpkin007 said:


> Bad news i;m afraid girls :(, could only find 2 sacs but no baby, so gutted right now, wishing you all a happy and healthy pregnancy, x

Pumpkin, I'm so sorry for this. :hugs:


----------



## FirstBean

Pumpkin I am so sorry.


----------



## cliqmo

Pumpkin I am sorry I missed your post earlier today (I just went hunting for it now) and for the update. Are you going back for second scans? Any chance your dates could be out? :hugs:


----------



## pumpkin007

Hi cliqmo, got to go back next week, not sure about dates, cant really think straight atm x


----------



## hannpin

Pumkin I am so sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Euronova

pumpkin007 said:


> Hi cliqmo, got to go back next week, not sure about dates, cant really think straight atm x

Pumpkin.... so so sorry.... it's horrible and so disappointing... they do get those things wrong all the time.. I don't want to raise your hopes but see what happens at the next scan :hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

pumpkin007 said:


> Bad news i;m afraid girls :(, could only find 2 sacs but no baby, so gutted right now, wishing you all a happy and healthy pregnancy, x

Aw, pumpkin. I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## gigglesems

:hugs: to you Pumpkin and so sorry to hear that. Keeping my fingers crossed for you and wishing you all the luck in the world for better news next week! xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs.Craig

hello ladies. i havent been on in a while as i started a new job and have little to no access to a computer. BOOO.. my last unread message was at 250ish and you ladies are on 330ish. CRAZYYY! haha. hope you guys are good. 

anyone have any good updates i may have missed?


----------



## TrAyBaby

Pumpkin I'm so sorry to hear your news. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you get happier news next week x


----------



## LegoHouse

Aww Pumpkin! :( I'm so sorry!


----------



## jenmcn1

Hi Ladies,
Do you mind if I join you in this group? I'm due with my 2nd child on June 26th! Very excited, but a little nervous as I am still in the 1st trimester. But we are hopeful that all is well with baby! YAY for June babies:)
My son is actually a June baby as well...as am I...my kids and I will have the same birthday month:) lol!


----------



## alspals13

Pumpkin...I'm so sorry....I have my fingers and everything crossed that the dates are off or its a slow growing baby. That happened to me back in July where there was a sac with nothing in it. I know how that feels. I am here for you if you need anything.


----------



## cricket in VA

So sorry, Pumpkin! I'm still hoping they find something next scan! There are all sorts of stories of that happening! Here's a site with some that might be helpful to read? https://www.squidoo.com/blightedovumdiagnosis Hope this proves true for you!


----------



## RedRose19

im so sorry pumpkin... :hugs:


----------



## emma1985

Morning Ladies

Keep some hope pumkin, they do get these things wrong. Sending
You hugs though, you must be going through hell.

Anyone else get the sharp pain after sneezing? I'm told its very nornal, but
Ouch it hurts!

I'm dreading this weekend, fireworks! My little dog hates them and my
Hubby isn't a dog person (had no choice she was here before he was!!)
and he thinks we should go out and leave her at home alone :(
I might play on the sickness and send him out with his frielnds while I stay in and curl up with the pooch!!

Hit 10 weeks! 2 week countdown now! Booking in appointment
next wednesday and scan the week after.

I'm ony working at lunch today, going to drag myself out in the rain for a long walk with the dpg,
Try and make her as tired as possible! Think fireworks should be only on bonfire night!


----------



## babyd0310

I'm so sorry pumpkin :hugs: I hope your next scan brings some good news for you both xx


----------



## gemgem77

Pumpkin I am so so sorry. I know nothing we say will help how your feeling right now but I just hope and pray your dates are slightly out and you have good news at the scan next week :hugs:

Emma1985 I completely agree I have 2 dogs one of which is completely petrified of fireworks. We are both staying in with them over the weekend as he gets in a right old state so I say go for curling up with pooch!!


----------



## jelly tots

Pumpkin I am so sorry to read this, I really hope like the others thats your dates are just a bit out and the hospital has got it wrong. All my fingers crossed for your scan next week.x


----------



## dt1234565

Oh Pumpkin, I am so sorry to read your news.

Hopefully there is still some hope there, being as they have asked you to go back, I would think they would not have asked to you return otherwise.

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## dt1234565

Well I am ten weeks and fingers crossed all is well in there and I have completed 25% of my pregnancy.

Here is my ten week bump pic! I am breathing in too! Pretty big so far. Also, we dont half post on a lot on here! I have looked at may2012 and we have 3x as many posts! and as many as October due dates, bearing in mind its November now! LOL!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2042.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LittleBird

jenmcn1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Do you mind if I join you in this group? I'm due with my 2nd child on June 26th! Very excited, but a little nervous as I am still in the 1st trimester. But we are hopeful that all is well with baby! YAY for June babies:)
> My son is actually a June baby as well...as am I...my kids and I will have the same birthday month:) lol!

Welcome, Jen! And congratulations! In our immediate family, we have no birthdays in June. We're pretty well spread out throughout the year. I'm kinda excited about the possibility of these LOs having a summer birthday. DH's is in August, so we have had pool parties with friends and family for him, but he always complains because he thinks he's too old for a party. :)

I have lots of cousins whose birthdays are in June, plus my dad's birthday. I'm not sure how long this pregnancy will go for me, I suppose May is possible, but June will be nice if it happens!



dt1234565 said:


> Well I am ten weeks and fingers crossed all is well in there and I have completed 25% of my pregnancy.
> 
> Here is my ten week bump pic! I am breathing in too! Pretty big so far. Also, we dont half post on a lot on here! I have looked at may2012 and we have 3x as many posts! and as many as October due dates, bearing in mind its November now! LOL!

Happy 10 weeks! Love the bump pic! Yes, we are quite the talkative bunch.

I'm 7 weeks today, and still feeling sick. So far, yesterday was the worst. I had a migraine all day, and nothing would help, not a nap, not eating. Once I ate, I had to sit there and take deep breaths because I was afraid it was all going to come back up. I know some of you ladies are sick multiple times a day, but based on my past pregnancies, I don't typically throw up, just feel sick all day long. I have a feeling things might be different this time around...


----------



## TunechisMom

Hello and CONGRATS to all, 

I got my :bfp: 10 dpo and have an EDD of June 5th. I look forward to this ride with the exception of this HORRIBLE M/S. I guess the good thing is that it lets me know that things are cooking up okay in there. I've had two U/S since finding out. The 1st one being at 6wks and 6days with a hb of 127bpm. The 2nd was Halloween at 8wks and 6 days and the hb was 171 bpm. 

Any gender guesses?

Good luck all,

Audrey !


----------



## Emzywemzy

Afternoon ladies

Lovely bump dt!

Pumpkin have everything crossed for you hun :hugs:

Been for my booking in appointment this morning, feels a bit more real now! Got my scan 2 weeks today and my flu jab on 21st too. 

Still majorly sick and sorry for tmi, but I was so violently sick last night for so long that I wet myself! It's awful, I've had enough of this now!

I've decided on an iCandy Pear as my pram! My parents are buying me a second hand Apple to use now and my friend on the September thread is offering to sell me the converter bits to turn it into a Pear double! That way, I can use the bigger Apple seat for Holly and the smaller seat/carrycot for the new baby. Then can convert back to an Apple once Holly no longer needs the pushchair. Excited!

Apple:

https://www.pramsandpushchairs.net/Images/icandy-apple.jpg

Converted to Pear:

https://www.tmbdirect.co.uk/ekmps/shops/nigelbignell/resources/Image/icandy-pear.jpg


----------



## LittleBird

TunechisMom said:


> Hello and CONGRATS to all,
> 
> I got my :bfp: 10 dpo and have an EDD of June 5th. I look forward to this ride with the exception of this HORRIBLE M/S. I guess the good thing is that it lets me know that things are cooking up okay in there. I've had two U/S since finding out. The 1st one being at 6wks and 6days with a hb of 127bpm. The 2nd was Halloween at 8wks and 6 days and the hb was 171 bpm.
> 
> Any gender guesses?
> 
> Good luck all,
> 
> Audrey !

Welcome and congratulations! I use a website https://www.babybpm.com that guesses gender based on heart rate, and the first time for you it says girl but the second one says boy. Although I definitely wouldn't trust their prediction, it's still fun to check.

I have two boys and the heart rates we got on Tuesday suggest I might be pregnant with two more! I am still hoping for a girl though.


----------



## RedRose19

my gut feeling is that its a Girl :D i really think we are having a girl, were not finding out so we wont know til june lol


----------



## cricket in VA

Emzy...I've had the same experience with such violence I wet myself. Seriously ask for the generic Zofran...safe to take, no drowsiness, and it's working miracles for me!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thanks Cricket, I am glad you are feeling better! My doctor was really reluctant to prescribe me anything else. He said the next medication on the list was 'risky' and that it is not recommended in pregnancy. He said I could use it if I really wanted, but honestly, he didn't think it was worth the risk, so I said no. I'm not sure what it was though? So I am just taking 1 cyclazine at night, when it doesn't matter than I am drowsy and it allows me to get some respite from the sickness and get some rest. Yesterday and today I have had 4 hours in a row where I have not been sick, it's been amazing! I keep thinking, maybe it's going away, but then I'm horrendously sick and wetting myself just to make up for it!! I know it will end soon, last time it improved at 12 weeks and ended completely at 14 weeks and I am counting down the days and hoping the same happens again!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and I forgot to say, my doctor has been testing my urine every 2-3 days for keytones, which so far there have been none, but yesterdays test flagged up and urine infection. He didn't want to give me antibiotics though as they'd made me more sick! So we're just hoping it goes away on it's own... which I'm slightly worried about, as urine infections can be dangerous when left in pregnancy!


----------



## RedRose19

ladies i cant stop crying... please tell me if you think im out of order.. but i told my cousin i was thinking she wouldnt tell anyone i told her not to say as davids family dont know yet.. well she told davids cousin as they are friends and omg davids cousin told there whole family!!! :( now there whole family know and we didnt even get to tell any of them.. i feel so panicky now and so upset..


----------



## Euronova

ohhh Redrose... so sorry... don't get too panicky... just tell who you feel should know now given the situation... the stats are on your side, there is no reason things should go wrong now... it is so upsetting but hormones can make it so much more worse... 
try and get the situation back in control and lap up the attention :) loads of people to congratulate you and talk baby stuff with :)


----------



## Dinah93

Can I join please ladies? I'm due 18th June, it's our first and I'm really nervous.


----------



## Euronova

welcome Tun and Dinah and congrats!!!


----------



## wantanerd

My FIL went and posted all over fb and tagged DH and I that we were pregnant. I was livid. I wanted to be the one to tell my friends on fb, and I was denied that. DH says now the only way his family is getting info on the baby is through fb since they blew it. We don't want to be scooped again.


----------



## MagicalLeigh

Hi everyone, can I join? My due date is June 26! This will be my 4th baby. My ms just started up a couple days ago :( I feel like a useless log! I lay in bed all day...if I'm not on the verge of throwing up I'm so fatigued I want to cry. Can't wait till the 2nd tri!


----------



## cricket in VA

Emzywemzy said:


> Thanks Cricket, I am glad you are feeling better! My doctor was really reluctant to prescribe me anything else. He said the next medication on the list was 'risky' and that it is not recommended in pregnancy. He said I could use it if I really wanted, but honestly, he didn't think it was worth the risk, so I said no. I'm not sure what it was though? So I am just taking 1 cyclazine at night, when it doesn't matter than I am drowsy and it allows me to get some respite from the sickness and get some rest. Yesterday and today I have had 4 hours in a row where I have not been sick, it's been amazing! I keep thinking, maybe it's going away, but then I'm horrendously sick and wetting myself just to make up for it!! I know it will end soon, last time it improved at 12 weeks and ended completely at 14 weeks and I am counting down the days and hoping the same happens again!

Well, Zofran is a class B, which means it's considered safe for pregnant women. The generic name is Ondansetron. Check into it...worth asking!


----------



## cricket in VA

Welcome to the new ladies! Magical - I'm with you! Only my first, but hoping the second tri is all that's been promised!


----------



## TrAyBaby

ugg im so not in the mood to work early on a saturday morning :sleep: Still it least it means im not working tonight, so if i have enough energy im going to go watch the fireworks display. Here's hoping for an easy day at work. Have a good weekend everyone x


----------



## dt1234565

Welcome newbies! Remember to send a pm to Gemini so she can add you all to the first page x


----------



## emma1985

Anyone have stretching pains, my bum hurts and I have pulling aches in my lower abdomen (right hand side) and its my right buttock that aches too? Not painful just annoying!

Still feeling sick! x


----------



## Euronova

Hi Emma, 
I have similar pains but they are due to constipation.... another joyous side effect of the ragging hormones!
Had a fantastic lie in this morning! woke up at 11:30am!!! feeling so great for it (minus the MS that is lingering)


----------



## emma1985

Euronova said:


> Hi Emma,
> I have similar pains but they are due to constipation.... another joyous side effect of the ragging hormones!
> Had a fantastic lie in this morning! woke up at 11:30am!!! feeling so great for it (minus the MS that is lingering)

Thought it ight be constipation, 3 days since I went to loo!


----------



## Euronova

Yes... i am completely bunged up and it can be days before I go.... if it goes on I can very much recommend Microlax enema. I was petrified of taking one but it was just miraculous. It's sold over the counter and my gynea said it was safe during pregnancy... Now I know that if it is again 4 days before I go i can always resort to that.
All those lovely first try symptoms! Apparently it should get better by 12-14 weeks.


----------



## broodybelle

Anyone else have down days? Woken up this morning convinced that I am no longer pregnant and that the bleeding is going to start. No real reason for this other than a dropping off of symptoms over last few days.

My mum has text to say that my much younger cousin is pregnant and due in May and that she's really excited. I guess she hasn't been surrounded by lots of pregnant friends that have miscarried at various stages of pregnancy or had ectopics so feels no fear! 

I want to be relaxed and enjoy it but today I'm finding it really hard. (I am naturally the queen of positivity so not sure why I'm so different with pregnancy). It's our first, I have never miscarried and know that the statistical likelihood is that everything will be fine and dandy just can't allow myself to get my hopes up.

Sorry for being a misery today. And sorry for those people who are going through much worse! DH just told me not to be negative but he isn't living this whole thing 24hrs a day!!

xx


----------



## LittleBird

Sorry, broodybelle! :hugs:

I definitely have down days. But I have had two losses so I know how fragile early pregnancy can be. I never worried when I was pregnant with my sons. I wish I knew of a way to help you feel better, but the good news is that you're almost through the 1st trimester and things become much less scary after that. And it is very common for symptoms to come and go. It doesn't necessarily mean that the worst is coming.

Good luck and I hope the day gets better. Just take it a day at a time.


----------



## broodybelle

LittleBird said:


> Sorry, broodybelle! :hugs:
> 
> I definitely have down days. But I have had two losses so I know how fragile early pregnancy can be. I never worried when I was pregnant with my sons. I wish I knew of a way to help you feel better, but the good news is that you're almost through the 1st trimester and things become much less scary after that. And it is very common for symptoms to come and go. It doesn't necessarily mean that the worst is coming.
> 
> Good luck and I hope the day gets better. Just take it a day at a time.

Thanks.

Hoping hubster isn't going to kill me when he gets back from footy- I may have just 'accidentally' booked for a private ultrasound on Monday evening... can't bear the thought of getting to the 12 week scan and finding a blighted ovum- would rather know now if it is good or bad news. If I can see a heartbeat blinking then think I'll be fine.

Financially it is hardly going to bankrupt us but we have just picked up our brand new car which is costing us alot- so not sure which way it will go! He wouldn't think anything of spending that amount of money on a meal out and a few drinks but we can get a free scan at 12 weeks so he might not see it the same way as me. 

Hey ho. He is a softy so not overly concerned as to his reaction- he will probably just call me daft!


xx


----------



## LittleBird

That's one way to make the day better! :winkwink:

I think it will be good to have the scan, though. Good luck!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Had my scan, baby is healthy . So excited now but still nervous.


----------



## RedRose19

wantanerd said:


> My FIL went and posted all over fb and tagged DH and I that we were pregnant. I was livid. I wanted to be the one to tell my friends on fb, and I was denied that. DH says now the only way his family is getting info on the baby is through fb since they blew it. We don't want to be scooped again.

know how you feel same kind of thing happened to us :nope: my cousin told oh's cousins and they all know before we got to tell them :(


----------



## TrAyBaby

well ladies i know i am massivly jumping the gun here but............................i just booked a gender scan for the day i turn 16 weeks as it will be 6 days before christmas. This year me and my OH are flying down to london to spend christmas with my sister and her husband. She is currently pregnant with her first baby too and by xmas she will be 7 and 1/2 months gone. My parents will also be there too so i thought it would be a great surprise for xmas morning to have them open a little present saying either its a girl or its a boy. Im sooooooo excited now and the scan was a bargin at £79!!!!!!! We even get to see bubs in 4D :happydance: Now if only the NHS were as organised as me, im still waiting for them to send me a date for my 12 week scan!


----------



## LittleBird

9babies, I'm glad your scan went well! I understand being nervous, but you made it this far! Your odds just keep going up!

TrAyBaby, I think that is a great plan. Actually I have talked to DH about having a scan in Missouri during the holidays so my dad and grandma can see the baby. Maybe even determine gender at that point! I haven't yet booked it because I want to get a little further, but I will have to take care of that soon!

So, my constipation has been replaced by the opposite. :( Anyone else? It is driving me crazy!


----------



## broodybelle

Well my hubby was really supportive about my little ultrasound spending spree and is excited to come with me. Stuff happening at work that is pretty horrific and not very comfortable to deal with, so good to have something else to focus on. Hopefully a heartbeat!


----------



## Euronova

Oh I wish my constipation could be replaced!!! lol... driving me nuts... all that food I am eating and barely anything coming out of me!!!
My SIL is trying for a baby, my parents know we have been tic for long so I sent them off track complaining she might get pregnant before us! :) but in the process I got to know that she was drinking on holidays so I doubt that she is yet :) It's her third child, and i am the youngest in the family and everyone has several children... I know my kids are never going to be as much attention as my nephew and nieces had when there were only a couple of them so I definitely don't want her stealing my thunder :)
We are announcing it to family at the end of november ( i will only be 10 weeks but my parents are visiting and my mum will guess so no point hiding it), we will tell the world mid-december once we had our 12 weeks scan :)


----------



## Gemini85

I just landed back, gave the Doppler another go and found it!!!! Was meant to be getting ready for bed but wayyy too excited! I'm going to focus on catching up on the thread from where I've been away! X


----------



## gigglesems

For those suffering from constipation, try glycerol supposetories to get some relief. The doc at the hospital recommended them to me to prevent spotting when passing 'movements' (spotting which is caused by my angry cervix lol)! I seem to go between this and loose - had massive but lovely fruit salad last night and NO problems going today!!!! 

Been talking to DH about seeing if we can book a 12 weeks scan - not done as standard here but really need to check everything is still okay before the world finds out. Especially as I have had a searious disappearance of symptoms, all other than the tiredness that is. Anyone else? 

Oh - I should be a prune now too yeah! :D


----------



## Gemini85

Giggles, mine have vanished. Knackered still, but that's it x


----------



## cricket in VA

My symptoms are amazingly coming and going. Some days I'm wretching all day, then yesterday I barely threw up and felt almost normal for several hours...without meds! My doc said this would happen, and I'm so glad she was right!


----------



## gigglesems

Thanks Gemini - so tired of worrying!!! Its great that you found the heartbeat!!!!! Wondering whether buying a doppler might be cheaper than another scan lol! x


----------



## Gemini85

It is my attempt to control my anxiety!!! I'm aware that it's hit and miss each time, but worth driving myself nuts til the next scan! Lol x


----------



## FirstBean

My symptoms are coming and going apart from tiredness I am always tired but today so far feel relativley normal so gonna make the most of it and tidy the house if Ollie will allow it.


----------



## Mei190

My symptoms are also coming and going. Although my only symptom was brief nausea. I am really not well this pregnancy so am still not up to much. Took a trip to the local Sainsburys on Sunday and nearly fainted in there (I suffer from black outs anyway, but haven't had one in quite a while so quite dissapointed) also am so dehydrated even though I am drinking permanently. Not quite sure why that is. 

Am counting down the days till my next scan, really am. It's on the 14th! Then the 'proper' one 2 weeks after that. This is what I am concentrating on at the moment.


----------



## TrAyBaby

Gemini what make of doppler do you have?


----------



## Emzywemzy

Welcome back Gemini! Did you have a good time? Awesome about finding the hb. 

Even I had 5 hours without being sick yesterday!! Amazing! Came back with full force last night though. I think about now is when the placenta starts taking over so its right to start dropping symptoms now. I can't wait til this sickness goes away, I want to get back to normal and go back to work and be able to go out!!


----------



## abic77

Hey ladies!

Hope you're all good and had nice weekends??

Not been on here for a few days (I have been keeping up with the reading just haven't posted due to no access to a computer!)

I have eventually got my 12 week scan date through....18th November! CAN'T FLIPPIN WAIT!!!!!! 

Decided we'll go public straight after that all being well....OH is on a stag do starting the afternoon of the 18th and wants to take the photos with him and my plan is to go and stay wiht my folks and go public to the rest of the family then too! 12 weeks is a LONG time to wait to tell your big secret! Just hope I have some good news to share!!

Sorry - just a real quick one today as off out for part 2 of a hen do (I missed part 1 due to me being "really sick" yesterday)

Hope everyone is good and stay positive to anyone who is feeling like me like not really pregnant anymore!!

Hugs and kisses to you all xoxo


----------



## Emzywemzy

Abic mine is on the 18th as well, what time is yours? Have a great time at the hen do! x


----------



## babyd0310

Hi everyone, hope you are all well! Gemini welcome back and well done on finding the hb!! I'm feeling really emotional today, Grace is still away and hubby has gone out so feel abit lonely, also my parents are away this weekend! Feeling really poorly, look like crap and the bulbs have gone in the living room! So sitting in that horrible miserable light watching friends. Sorry for the moan!!!x


----------



## LittleBird

Mei190 said:


> Took a trip to the local Sainsburys on Sunday and nearly fainted in there (I suffer from black outs anyway, but haven't had one in quite a while so quite dissapointed) also am so dehydrated even though I am drinking permanently. Not quite sure why that is.

I know how you feel! I feel like I can't get enough fluids, no matter what. My throat is dry constantly, which doesn't really help when I feel sick to begin with. :(


----------



## LittleBird

abic77 said:


> I have eventually got my 12 week scan date through....18th November! CAN'T FLIPPIN WAIT!!!!!!
> 
> Decided we'll go public straight after that all being well....OH is on a stag do starting the afternoon of the 18th and wants to take the photos with him and my plan is to go and stay wiht my folks and go public to the rest of the family then too! 12 weeks is a LONG time to wait to tell your big secret! Just hope I have some good news to share!!

abic, the 18th isn't far! I'm glad you and OH have come up with a plan to tell people. I agree, it is a long time to keep the secret. My DH and I used to be so good about keeping the secret for the first trimester, but we've told lots of people already this time. I think we're both super excited, I just hope that we don't have to share bad news later!


----------



## TrAyBaby

i feel so poorly today, have thrown up a lot so just called in sick to work. That's the first time ive taken a day off, how come i feel so bad and guilty about it :(


----------



## Emzywemzy

Babyd :hugs: I have days like that too. Those damn hormones!! 

TraYbaby I hate ringing in sick too, it's daft really! Don't worry though, I've been off work for the last 2 weeks and won't be going back yet either!

I'm bidding on my pram on ebay and it finishes in 45 mins!! I'm bidding on an icandy apple and my friend from the september thread is selling me her converter stuff, so I can convert to a pear double. Hope I win!!!


----------



## MagicalLeigh

I've been having the opposite of constipation since about 7 dpo ... it's been on and off.. but it can hit at the worst times :wacko: I stepped on the scale today and I think I've already gained about 4lbs... I am freaking out because I am already 30lbs overweight! Is it normal to gain that much weight this early? I know I haven't been eating well lately (ever since ms hit). All I ever want are delicious carbs! I force myself to eat veggies and fruit everyday, but I"m sure not near enough. 
My first dr appt isn't until November 29, I will be about 10 weeks along. My dr has an ultrasound machine in his office, which is nice because he will give you a scan at any time (most of the time no charge) so I know I will be getting one done at 10 weeks! I'm so excited! I feel like this is a healthy pregnancy. My sister's mother in law is the head of radiology at my local hospital, my sister says that she will give me an ultrasound to try and find out the gender early! I hope so!! I'm so excited to know the gender so I can get shopping :happydance:


----------



## TrAyBaby

ooooooo Emzy happy bidding. In an attempt to make myself feel better i just ordered 5 things from Amazon - A pregnancy journal, Pregnancy Pilates DVD, Pregnancy Yoga DVD, From Conception - 2 years owners manual (for OH as it comes with photo illustrations lol!!!!) and a fetal doppler :happydance: should have all my purchases in a few days, as i chose the slower free delivery option. Now should i tell OH i just spent £60?????? hmmmmm


----------



## Emzywemzy

I won the pram! Yippee!!


----------



## babyd0310

Yay well done Emzy!! I think we are going to get the icandy apple. 
MagicalLeigh I have gained 8lb already! Feel really bad about it because I recently lost 2 stone (28lbs) before our wedding, so really didn't want to gain this much so early on!!x


----------



## ESpacey

I think I've gained a little weight too, which is weird because I've been throwing up everything I eat. I feel like I look pregnant already!


----------



## Gemini85

TrAyBaby said:


> Gemini what make of doppler do you have?

The make is Jumper. Nothing special! Heard it again today, have a recording on my phone and can't stop listening to it! I have a tipped uterus so wasn't expecting to hear anything! 

I feel lonely today too, dreading going back to work tomorrow. Really don't want to go! :( I've put on weight too. Per pregnancy I was 10st 4, this morning I was 10st 10! Is this normal? X


----------



## babyd0310

Gemini I was 10st and am now 10st 8!!


----------



## Euronova

I'm loosing weight.... which i guess it's pretty normal as my appetite has gone really downhill.... about 9st from 9st 2lb...
I feel like I am hangover all the time, could that be morning sickness?? (i hope it stays like that cause I have the worse constipation so don't really want to be vomitting loads on top of it all!)
What has been your worse week of MS?? I am coming up to week 7... so I am sure the worse is yet to come!
How soon can the doppler works?


----------



## cricket in VA

Euro, that is ms! My best friend has the 'hangover' her whole first tri...hope it stays that way for you! My worst weeks were 6 and 8 so far. Of course, as of 9 I've been medicated, so not sure if that counts! For ladies talking about weight, I gained a few pounds week 5 and now have lost almost 10. My friend who doesn't know told me I look fit today! I laughed...wanted to tell him it's all the puking since I've put a permanent butt dent in my couch for the last month!


----------



## Euronova

I have been exercising quite a bit, going to the gym (cross trainer/swimming) and walking the dogs. I usually feel SO much better when I do... it's barely the only time I don't feel heady, burpy, bloated and generally queasy!
I hope it doesn't et much worse! I know the HSG is still increasing until week 12 so i guess it can get worse (although apparently they are not sure this is the cause...)


----------



## FirstBean

Yey on winning the pram Emzy. Hope you got a great deal.


----------



## emma1985

I'm sooo tired tonight! Think its bed time already!
Anyone else tired?


----------



## abic77

Hey Emzy-that's cool our scans are the same day! Mine is at 10.20am....only 12 sleeps to go!!! How is the puke situation these days? Any let up at all??

Girls....I was 9 stone when I got married 16 months ago and pre-pregnancy I was 10st 10 then went to 10st 8 (after marathon) and now 11stone! I eat waaaay too much and move only to do things so it's not surprising really! Feeling crappy about it and really want to do sthg about it but am constantly tired and seem to have a banging headache most days....paracetemol doesn't touch the sides so I'm constantly putting the exercise off!

Emma-totally agree its bedtime....

Night night all xxxxxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Abic mine is also 10.20! Wooo how spooky! Lol


----------



## Euronova

Abic77... i know it might sound really stupid and to be really fair I am not usually the type to rave about the gym. I went yesterday and felt normal for the first time in days... it really really made such a difference that I am looking forward to going again tomorrow!


----------



## jelly tots

evening everyone, welcome to the newbies.

thats great on winning the pram emzy

nice to see you back laura, im getting a doppler next week, there was one very cheap on the local sales and wants page on fb, so just got to wait for my friend to pick it up for me as in their village. cant wait to try it out.

hope you had a nice afternoon at the hotel for afternoon tea abic, and your friends took it okay about you being 'ill' yesterday.
i ended up going to a friends daughters 1st birthday party, was good apart from when i got back realised a can of coke (caffeine free of course) and birthday cake didnt quite go well together so hubster tidied the house for me while i watched xfactor from last night with my feet up.

hope everyone else has had a fabulous weekend.

oh and ive got my scan the 18th too, at 10am, im hoping im there a while (have to get bloods done afterwards) so i get out of the meeting at work in the afternoon. god im naughty but i really cant be bothered. especially when i will have pictures to share with the world.


----------



## ayclobes

Hey ladies, anything new? I know i've been MIA..but im back!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ooh a few of us with scans at the same time! Very exciting!


----------



## Mei190

Congrats Emzy with the pram! 

I have a LunaMix at the moment, so going to have to figure out some double pram I can get at some point. Decisions, decisions... gonna be fun when the Luna mix is ideally too heavy for me anyway! :haha:

All the talk of scans has me excited!! The bloods... not so much lol.


----------



## LegoHouse

Anyone elses sickness skip a day? I'm really sick one day, fine the next, then sick again the next day :dohh:


----------



## Euronova

when did you girls really start to be sick? I'm 6w+3 and I have been feeling terribly hangover.. did it start like that and got worse? or did you start having sickness strait on?


----------



## Emzywemzy

I started off feeling hungover all the time, then the sickness hit at 7 weeks on the dot and got worse and worse til now. It seems to be staying the same at the moment so peaked at around 10 weeks and I am really hoping it starts to get better now!


----------



## ayclobes

I havent really gotten sick..mostly just nauseas if i don't eat right away in the morning, when i drink apple juice and during taking my prenatals (i take the gummies ones). I haven't had my 1st prenatal appt yet..i don't see my ob/midwife until the 16th..so i dont know how much folic acid i should be taking? my reg. multivitamin has 400mcg in it..is that enough? or should i be taking more?


----------



## LegoHouse

7 weeks for me too, although I've only been sick, sick twice.. The hungover feeling is much worse than being sick!


----------



## Emzywemzy

The hungover feeling is horrible. I dont really have that anymore but its been replaced with being sick 8-10 times a day :( I'm soo run down I have a mouth full of ulcers!


----------



## LegoHouse

I think I would rather just not feel sick or be sick at all. I've tried telling myself I don't feel sick and that has the opposite effect to the one desired :lol:

Everyone thinks I'm having a boy because I'm not sick much, but I still think girly! Anyone else got any feelings on what they're having? I was wrong with my first, I thought she was a little boy :lol:


----------



## Mei190

ayclobes said:


> I havent really gotten sick..mostly just nauseas if i don't eat right away in the morning, when i drink apple juice and during taking my prenatals (i take the gummies ones). I haven't had my 1st prenatal appt yet..i don't see my ob/midwife until the 16th..so i dont know how much folic acid i should be taking? my reg. multivitamin has 400mcg in it..is that enough? or should i be taking more?

Here in the UK, Pregnacare has 400ug of folic acid which it says is the recommended level. 

I am taking the Pregnacare Plus Omega-3 one. If you are taking prenatals, they should have the recommended dosage in them I would have thought.


----------



## Emzywemzy

I thought boy before but I've changed my mind. I think I'm having another girl! The sickness has been exactly the same, just started a week later!


----------



## LegoHouse

^ I thought boy at first but now I think maybe I'm telling myself girl so I'm not disappointed if it's another girl, even though I wanted another girl I think I now want a boy.......... God I love these hormones!! I really don't mind what it is...... Well normal non-hormonal me doesn't!! :(


----------



## LegoHouse

I'm taking 5mg of folic acid, but only because I have to.


----------



## ayclobes

ok, thanks ladies! im starting my promise stages prenatals later tonight!


----------



## cricket in VA

I've been told to take 800 mg of folic acid. My doc also said that's how the sickness goes away...two day on, two days off, one day on, three days off. I was ok today kind of, but now feeling exhausted and pukey. Lovely wedding anniversary, eh?!


----------



## Emzywemzy

I remember last pregnancy I would have 1 day of symptoms, 2 days of nothing and so on x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh my word, the sickness is bad this morning :( and I stupidly agreed to look after my friends toddler this morning, so I have 2 noisy toddlers and I'm being horrendously sick... fantastic!


----------



## gigglesems

I'm thinking boy for us. I guessed right both times before...this time not as sure as I was then but still sensing boy!


----------



## FirstBean

I was thinking girl for a while but now I think another boy as my symptoms have gone away only sore boobs and tiredness and this is how I was with Ollie.
And oh Emzy it must be awful to be that sick.
As I say not many symptoms here just sore boobs and tiredness havent had as much nausea as I have been having only get it on a night and if I am really hungry. I have my booking appt today so it will start to feel more real and will get my scan date through in a week or so.


----------



## babyd0310

I'm thinking a boy this time. I had no sickness at all last time and this time I feel super sick! I'm a raspberry today :happydance: have known for 4 weeks and 4 weeks today until my scan, so hopefully it will go quick!


----------



## pink23

hi all, sorry i havent been around. this thread moves sooo fast. all is well here , my avatar pic is my 8 week scan. saw heartbeat so everything is going ok. got 12 week scan on 2nd december, a day before caleb is 2. I think this pregnancy is going so quick.
My consultant says i will probably have c-section because it is safer due to pre- e before .
Hope everyones ok xx


----------



## dt1234565

Everyone sounds so happy! I know there's the ms but all so positive at the moment it's so lovely x

I keep changing my mind as to what I think I'm having. My symptoms have been the same with every pregnancy so that's no indicator for me. I usually get a feeling around 14 weeks which I think is when baby gets it's bits so guess that makes sense!

Have a great day all xxxxx


----------



## abic77

Morning everyone and a special one to those of you feeling sick still.

Emzy...what were you thinking offering to look after another toddler??? are you crazy? Sounds mental without the sickness nevermind sickness of your scale! I REALLY hope you start to feel better soon! Did it let up after the first tri last time? Have you managed to get any meds that work for you without making you drowsy yet?

Awesome that theres a few of us with scans at the same time! I am having HORRIBLE doubting feelings though now and i heard about sthg called a blighted ovum so i googled it and was on the internet for about an hour trying to understand more about it - I have freaked myself out into thinking that is what i have got. You still get all the symptoms and yet most people don't find out til their scan. So now i literally can't wait for the scan and am so so scared that i will see nothing :-( 

I just don't know how common it is and whether you would know or not. I haven't felt pregnant for weeks - other than when i puked on week 8 (once) and then felt slightly nauseous a few times i have not felt sick at all (the weekend was a little white lie to excuse myself from the hen do!)

My only symptoms are sore boobs, tiredness and headaches (like a bad hangover but without the sickness).....i'm sure we all prob feel a little bit the same but i can't stop thinking about it :-(

Oh and considering i'm weaning myself off my anti-depressants i don't feel very emotional or mood swingy or anything??

I have REALLY bad acne tho.....

Soz for the dampner but needed to get that off my chest! xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Dinah93

I'd speak to your doc about coming off the anti-depressants Abic. It sounds like a good idea but any medication changes should be overseen by a doc in pregnancy just in case. 

How early do dopplers work? I'd feel so much better once I've heard or seen the heartbeat. 

Very excited today, not only is it Monday so my blueberry has become a raspberry, but I've finally got my booking in appointment. It is my last day off work though, I'm almost decided to tell my boss tomorrow, just due to the ammount of time I'm going to be off for the checkups and the 3 hour scan and obstetrician team appointment at 12 weeks. 

As regards the weight gain I'd put on 4lbs by week 6, but now I've lost them again and 2 friends. I just don't feel like eating, and when I do its tiny portions. I'm really having to force myself, and I'm drinking a lot of milk and fruit juice to get some vitamins and calories into me that way, where usually I just have fizzy water. DH couldn't quite believe it the other night when he came home and found half a bread roll still in the packet - I knew I couldn't eat it all so only made half a sandwich but he found this baffling! 

I also have a really defined bump, which is a bit odd. I did have a pretty flat tummy beforehand, but it's really noticable on a morning before I've eaten or drunk anything to puff it out a bit more. 

I think boy here... but every time I talk about it with DH I keep calling it 'she'. I'm not sure if this is because my baby book only refers to a female baby, or if my subconcious is rooting for team pink.


----------



## dt1234565

abic77 said:


> Morning everyone and a special one to those of you feeling sick still.
> 
> Emzy...what were you thinking offering to look after another toddler??? are you crazy? Sounds mental without the sickness nevermind sickness of your scale! I REALLY hope you start to feel better soon! Did it let up after the first tri last time? Have you managed to get any meds that work for you without making you drowsy yet?
> 
> Awesome that theres a few of us with scans at the same time! I am having HORRIBLE doubting feelings though now and i heard about sthg called a blighted ovum so i googled it and was on the internet for about an hour trying to understand more about it - I have freaked myself out into thinking that is what i have got. You still get all the symptoms and yet most people don't find out til their scan. So now i literally can't wait for the scan and am so so scared that i will see nothing :-(
> 
> I just don't know how common it is and whether you would know or not. I haven't felt pregnant for weeks - other than when i puked on week 8 (once) and then felt slightly nauseous a few times i have not felt sick at all (the weekend was a little white lie to excuse myself from the hen do!)
> 
> My only symptoms are sore boobs, tiredness and headaches (like a bad hangover but without the sickness).....i'm sure we all prob feel a little bit the same but i can't stop thinking about it :-(
> 
> Oh and considering i'm weaning myself off my anti-depressants i don't feel very emotional or mood swingy or anything??
> 
> I have REALLY bad acne tho.....
> 
> Soz for the dampner but needed to get that off my chest! xoxoxoxoxo

All of your symptoms are symptoms and you have loads! I have never has ms it's only a symptom it's not mandatory to a healthy pregnancy nor and indicator of not having a BO.

I had a BO and you would not know you had one based on lack of symptoms alone it is the same as being pregnant with all the normal symptoms. 

Try to relax honey. We are all I think worried but scans are just round the corner. xxxx


----------



## abic77

Hey DT - thanks for your words hun....i decided to sod it and although my scan is only 11 days away i have booked a private scan for tonight! I'm just not sure if OH can get back to leeds in time so it's touch and go whether we'll go or not......

aaagggghhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## gemgem77

Morning guys,

Had a lazy weekend spent on the sofa feeling sick with dh looking after me!! I have had the hangove feeling now since week 6 and haven't been sick once.

Well done on the pram Emzy how exciting! And Laura on finding the heartbeat how amazing!

Abi I think we all probably have moments where we feel worried I know I do but like DT said scans are only round the corner :hugs:

I know everyone is so happy on here at the moment, but I am having real trouble with mood swings. I think where I feel sick all day long and look like rubbish I am finding it hard to smile and be happy. It makes me feel so guilty because I am so happy to be pregnant. Anyone else feeling like this? xx


----------



## gemgem77

Also just a quick question, would anyone buy a used Angelcare? I know you can pick up a bargain but can't help thinking it would be a constant worry that it might not work correctly. What do you all think? x


----------



## abic77

Hi GemGem,

Think i'm gonna steer clear of the doppler simply because i know i will become obsessed with it and if i don't hear the heartbeat i will panic that something is up and will be constantly booking private scans just to put my mind at ease!


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Abi the Angelcare is for once the baby is born, it's the mat that lies under the matress and an alarm goes off if the baby doesn't move x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Gemgem yes I'd buy a second hand one and if it didn't work send it back! 

You're not the only one with mood swings. I feel really miserable a lot of the time, prob from being sick all the time and I just feel so run down. I mope around and feel bad as I'm happy to be pregnant but just feel horrible! I remember feeling like this last pregnancy too and my moods leveled out a little in second tri, but I was a moody cow right to the end!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ooh I thought you meant the angelsounds doppler! The mat thing, no I wouldn't, I'd buy new!


----------



## Emzywemzy

bbut saying that, I didn't buy one of those as its just something else to be paranoid about!! I've just got a bt digital monitor x


----------



## Gemini85

someone shoot me.... i hate my work! my symptoms get worse the second i walk in here, must be physcological..... x


----------



## abic77

Right....scan tonight is BOOKED!!! OH can make it so have just called them to confirm!

Can't believe that in just under 7 hours i will know if i have a baby inside me.....

I am SHITTING myself.......


----------



## Gemini85

well excited for you abic! all will be fine im sure xx


----------



## abic77

gemgem77 said:


> Hi Abi the Angelcare is for once the baby is born, it's the mat that lies under the matress and an alarm goes off if the baby doesn't move x

OMG I am such a thicko!!

I literally have no idea about all these baby things!!

I did find a really cute high chair type thing tho yesterday and cant wait to start looking at the nursery sets....can't believe how expensive nursery sets cost!!!!

If anyone knows of anywhere that does decent nursery furniture at a reasonable price please let me know!


----------



## gemgem77

Ahh Abi I will try to log on tonight to see your good news! 
Thanks Emzy I think your right and new is the way to go if your going to get one. Oh no I have been telling dh it will get better in 2nd tri I might keep it to myself that I might stay like this lol x


----------



## gemgem77

Abi y our not a thicko it looks like there are lots of Angelcare items and I didn't specify what I meant lol 
I cannot wait to get nursey furniture. Mum has offered to buy it for us and as she used to work for Marks and Sparks she gets 20% off so will wait for a home event and we get 40% off!! xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

goodluck with your scan tonight abic.

I'm a prune today wooooooooo offically 1/4 way through my pregnancy. I'm sitting waiting (not so) patiently for the postman to come, praying that he finally delivers my scan date letter today. I had my booking in appointment nearly 2 weeks ago so how come i dont have my scan date yet?????? :shrug:


----------



## dt1234565

Abic can't believe you booked a scan! Cheeky! Look forward to your update!

Nursery furniture nothing wrong with eBay in my opinion get a new mattress for cot and all good. Our cots we have had have never been used much as baby has always slept with us so they have been as good as new. Nursery wardrobes are not very deep so don't last long as bigger hangers don't fit so they are not a good investment as far as I have experienced.

Nursery monitors the BT ones are voted the best by which magazine. I know people who have had the mat ones and they have driven them mad but it's a personal choice x


----------



## dt1234565

TrAyBaby said:


> goodluck with your scan tonight abic.
> 
> I'm a prune today wooooooooo offically 1/4 way through my pregnancy. I'm sitting waiting (not so) patiently for the postman to come, praying that he finally delivers my scan date letter today. I had my booking in appointment nearly 2 weeks ago so how come i dont have my scan date yet?????? :shrug:

If it doesn't come - ring em!!! xx


----------



## Gemini85

what can i expect from booking in appt ladies? will i get my blue notes? mine is coming to my house, so will she be taking bloods there? x


----------



## gemgem77

DT the BT monitors are they ones where you can see the baby as well? x


----------



## abic77

Thanks for all the wellwishes ladies...I certainly am very excited!!! 

Yeah i think i will be checking out ebay and that is a really good heads-up about the nursery wardrobes not lasting long....never thought about that so handy tip!

Think OH will be dragging my ass to the gym tonight so not sure what time i will get to update you all but i will DEFO log on tonight at some point!!

TrAybaby - my letter took almost 2 weeks but i know how u feel checking to see if the post has been every 5 mins!! Yeah defo call them if it hasn't come today....it may have got lost in the post or something.....fingers crossed it comes soon though!


----------



## pink23

Gemini - my midwife was just over an hour at mine. Just asked about family history questions , general questions and give me my bites and a pregnancy book. Had bloods at hospital x


----------



## abic77

Gemini85 said:


> what can i expect from booking in appt ladies? will i get my blue notes? mine is coming to my house, so will she be taking bloods there? x

Hey hun....it seems that from talking to people on here every has had a different experience of booking in. I got all my notes prior to booking in as the Dr receptionist told me to come in and collect them and start filling them in before my apt to save time.
I thought i'd have my bloods/urine etc all done then too but didnt as she said they do all of those at the scan now. I know other girls on here had some bloods taken but then some will be done at the scan so think each area is different??

Jusy enjoy it hun....if you can write all your questions down then do so as I thought there would be no way I'd forget what i wanted to ask but then my mind went blank when i got in there! Silly pleb that i am!

Have fun hun! xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

My booking in was at children's centre. Had to fill in a questionnaire about my health, family health and previous pregnancies and stuff then just went through that at appt really. She took bloods and tested urine too. 

I have a bt digital monitor, think its the 500? Can't fault it, can hear her breathing if I listen hard enough! I've heard lots of mums saying the sensor mats have driven them mad and falsely gone off and given them a heart attack!

As for nursery furniture I just got a basic cot and mattress from a local nursery shop, a normal size wardrobe so it lasts longer and a changing table in the sale from babies r us. Didn't spend all that much and we didn't need anything else. My mum bought the my jungle family set from mothercare like curtains, rug, cot set, etc and that's been lovely although we've not used the blankets as she uses sleeping bags!


----------



## jelly tots

afternoon everyone,

hope we are all well, big hugs to those still suffering with m/s.

abi, i'm well jealous you get to have a scan tonight, im sure everything will be perfect, cant wait to hear all about it later on and see a pic if you can upload. try not to look on the internet as all you will probably find is bad stories, the only reason they seem common on here is because more people who have normal pregnancies tend not to go on forums, an awful lot of my friends never have. so the majority will be those seeking help and reassurance or those ltttc.

as for nursery furniture, we are only getting the cot with the changing table thing that goes on the top more than likely from babies r us or mamas and papas, just going to get a normal chest of drawers and mod housing has built in wardrobes so dont need anything else. 
for lighting im just going to get one of these - https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gro-Light-Intelligent-Ceiling-Night-Light/dp/B00166B0SS
 my friend has one and they are fabulous, she still uses it now her little boy is 2.

well only 11 days until my scan, getting excited now its not far off single figures. finding it very hard not to google stuff too, but try and look for things to buy instead. i think i might be having a girl at the moment, but 2 people think i will have a boy. although with hubster having worked on the radar for so many years its very likely we are not be able to have boys as the radiation alters the little swimmers, obviously not guaranteed but will have to wait and see. going to be weird not finding out with so many nowadays doing so, people just keep assuming we will do and keep asking when we will be finding out. i think id need some sort of incentive for pushing it out, plus be a lovely surprise for hubby to find out for us at the birth. also my friends who are midwives always say those who dont know are all the more excited about it and the families also. those who know are a bit like well so and so is finally here, as everyone already knows the names etc, and people arent so excited. obviously personal preference but there are so few nice surprises in life, awaiting another 7 months isnt too long i suppose.

me and hubster are off down south to spend the weekend with his family for the yearly get together, think thats going to be a bit strange not being able to join in the wine escapades this time, also with having to go to bed earlier and outside for a walk after eating. his cousins are going to be very excited so will be nice to tell them. one very good thing though, at least i will get a comfy seat and not have to scrabble for space on the floor, got to use it to its advantage sometime i suppose :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and I did get my notes at booking in... I think mine are green though!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Jelly youre very patient waiting to find out the sex! I'm way too impatient. Also I don't need any incentive to push baby out, last time I was just like "get it out of me now!!" Lol


----------



## pink23

I'm going to be team yellow to , my pregnancy notes are green to x


----------



## abic77

hahaaa! yeah i have watched too many youtube videos of births now which has proper freaked me out also.

I feel REALLY silly for going for this scan now....i'm like why didn't i just wait like everyone else but i have seriously become obsessed that something is wrong. 
Jellytots - you are SOOOOOO right about only really hearing horror stories....its true you can find anything on the internet if you really want to and because i am working from home today and can go on the internet without anyone looking over my shoulder i am looking way too much!

Oh well, it's booked now i may as well go and enjoy it! I probably feel silly coz i don't feel as stressed about it but i only don't feel as stressed because i know i will find out today.

I just really really really hope my news is good news later!

I'm gonna go googling for nursery furniture and wallpaper now instead!


----------



## hannpin

:wave: all,

Abi enjoy your scan later... Dr google can be our own worst enemy, like u said U can find anything if u want to, and we are more likely to google for negative than positives. I am sure everything will be fine for you.

Gemini I have previously had booking appts at home, but like others have said thigs seem to vary depending upon what area you are in. I have always had my grren note prior to booking. Then booking involved family history, previous preg details, my health history and boods and urine test. I think they say plan for it to take between 1 and 2 hrs, but mine have never taken that long :wacko: THey will also go through when u will be seen through your pregnancy, and what will happen at each appt (or at least they did with me :) )

I have had my scan date through, and it is not until 14th Dec, when i will be 12+6 days... seems like an age away, but I am sure it will come around befre I know it.

Anycahce of my details being added on pg1 EDD 21st June TIA xxx


----------



## Euronova

Hi ladies,

Reading about all your NHS stories and getting jealous! lol I am going private (as I am covered by my French insurance) and still waiting for my gynea to tell me what the next step is!!!
I had my bloods and a first scan at 6 weeks but just want to get started with my OB and be able to book my 12 weeks scan and do any other blood test I need to do!
Anyone going or has gone private in London before? Any recommendation of which hospital to choose?


----------



## cricket in VA

Ugh. Went to bed last night feeling miserable, and woke up the same. Already got sick twice, and it's only 9! Don't think I'll go to work today. This week is supposed to be the peak, right?? Then it gets better?


----------



## abic77

awww cricket you poor thing....i really hope you feel better soon,

I'm not sure when it's supposed to peak but i think around 10 weeks or so? You shouldn't have much left (although not sure if Emzy will agree??)

Get yourself back to bed and call in sick or whatever you need to do to look after yerself! xxxx


----------



## abic77

Euronova said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Reading about all your NHS stories and getting jealous! lol I am going private (as I am covered by my French insurance) and still waiting for my gynea to tell me what the next step is!!!
> I had my bloods and a first scan at 6 weeks but just want to get started with my OB and be able to book my 12 weeks scan and do any other blood test I need to do!
> Anyone going or has gone private in London before? Any recommendation of which hospital to choose?

Hey hun - sorry haven't got private in London before i'm afraid so can't help there!! Don't be jealous of the NHS....we'll be all jealous of you!
How come you have French Insurance? Are you French? Ah bonjour et bienvenue !! Sorry if you have already told us all of this....i'm really quite forgetful!

Anyone else got baby brain yet? I haven't but i'm kinda looking forward to getting it! So i can have an excuse for being a ditzy blonde if nothing else!

One of my best friends is pregnant and an HR manager and she has been doing payroll every months for about 7 years. Since she got baby brain she has managed to process the CEO of the whole company as a leaver!!!! Luckily she realised before pressing the authorise button which would have generated his P45!!!!!!

haaaahahahahaaaaa


----------



## Euronova

Too funny about the CEO lol... i am blonde too... so that's my excuse most of the time!!

Yes I am French, I voluntarily pay for French national insurance (on top of NHS) and I took a french private insurance too (called mutuelle). It's very expensive but also very much worth it!
I cost me about £150 a month but i get free dental cost, free contact lenses, free glasses every year, i can see any specialist I want without being referred and I get about £5k just for the birth (hospital fees etc... £10k if i have a C-section).
I need to find an OB that is within my consultation limits (£175 per consult) but I am entitled 1 visit per month after 4 month, plus the scans etc...
It's a great insurance and it's already paid for itself 3 times over with the fertility testing I had to do before taking clomid. Currently I see a French gynea and I wish I could find a french private OB... but I doubt it will be possible as the only one is in the portland and they do not have a neonatal unit if something goes bad with the baby so you would end up separated.
it's kind of hard to have the choice as you only have yourself to blame! every situation has it's advantages! Also i would love to get my baby packs etc... but i doubt i will get one!


----------



## cricket in VA

Oh man...just lost the meds I took. Not sure what to do as I took the max dose. Probably some of it was absorbed, but definitely just tasted some coming out. Guess I'll wait a few hours and then take a half a pill if it's still bad??


----------



## Emzywemzy

Cricket I feel completely miserable as well. Sickness still going strong here and I feel like crap. I have lots of mouth ulcers and feel completely run down, I just feel awful. I constantly feel exhausted and am continuously throwing up whatever's in my stomach, even if there is nothing in there! I am still trying to eat as it's better to throw up something than retching and throwing up bile, so I think I'm keeping at least some food and drink down as although I am sick so many times a day, I am not always completely emptying my stomach. I know how you feel hun, I just feel miserable :( I just rang into work for my 3rd week in a row and they sounded really annoyed. Last week my boss was on the phone asking me to ask the doctor if I'd be back in this week and if there are any adjustments they can make to get me back in sooner... I thought like what?! I asked the doctor and he said, no, I am just too sick to work right now and he can't see me going back for another couple of weeks. So I told this to my boss and she sounded really pissed off. So that's made me feel even worse. As if I like being confined to my house being sick! I'd love to be well enough to work, as then I'd be able to get on with the rest of my life as well!

As for your tablets, I wouldn't take any more until you're meant to as you may have absorbed some of them x


----------



## TrAyBaby

aww man im having some serious pressure on both sides of my abdomen today. I keep prodding my whole stomach to see if its getting any firmer and i think it is. Just above and to the sides of my pubic bone it feels a little firmer, still a little squiddgy but definately getting firmer eeeeeeeeeeeeek i cant wait till i get a bump


----------



## abic77

cricket in VA said:


> Oh man...just lost the meds I took. Not sure what to do as I took the max dose. Probably some of it was absorbed, but definitely just tasted some coming out. Guess I'll wait a few hours and then take a half a pill if it's still bad??

Ok so I am really slow coz reading this i thought you mant you had actually lost the meds (like they'd gone down the back of the sofa or something!!!) then i twigged what you ACTUALLY meant!!!


DOH!!


----------



## abic77

Emzywemzy said:


> Cricket I feel completely miserable as well. Sickness still going strong here and I feel like crap. I have lots of mouth ulcers and feel completely run down, I just feel awful. I constantly feel exhausted and am continuously throwing up whatever's in my stomach, even if there is nothing in there! I am still trying to eat as it's better to throw up something than retching and throwing up bile, so I think I'm keeping at least some food and drink down as although I am sick so many times a day, I am not always completely emptying my stomach. I know how you feel hun, I just feel miserable :( I just rang into work for my 3rd week in a row and they sounded really annoyed. Last week my boss was on the phone asking me to ask the doctor if I'd be back in this week and if there are any adjustments they can make to get me back in sooner... I thought like what?! I asked the doctor and he said, no, I am just too sick to work right now and he can't see me going back for another couple of weeks. So I told this to my boss and she sounded really pissed off. So that's made me feel even worse. As if I like being confined to my house being sick! I'd love to be well enough to work, as then I'd be able to get on with the rest of my life as well!
> 
> As for your tablets, I wouldn't take any more until you're meant to as you may have absorbed some of them x

Emzy - does your boss know why you are off sick??
What a stupid woman.....i hate it when they say stuff like "well how long before you will be better"....like how the hell am i supposed to know!!!! Stupid twats! Like you say, it's as if she thinks you want to be at home feeling like crap.

Hope it's not too much longer tho!

PS.....2 hours to go and i need a poo with anxiety.....


----------



## abic77

Euronova said:


> Too funny about the CEO lol... i am blonde too... so that's my excuse most of the time!!
> 
> Yes I am French, I voluntarily pay for French national insurance (on top of NHS) and I took a french private insurance too (called mutuelle). It's very expensive but also very much worth it!
> I cost me about £150 a month but i get free dental cost, free contact lenses, free glasses every year, i can see any specialist I want without being referred and I get about £5k just for the birth (hospital fees etc... £10k if i have a C-section).
> I need to find an OB that is within my consultation limits (£175 per consult) but I am entitled 1 visit per month after 4 month, plus the scans etc...
> It's a great insurance and it's already paid for itself 3 times over with the fertility testing I had to do before taking clomid. Currently I see a French gynea and I wish I could find a french private OB... but I doubt it will be possible as the only one is in the portland and they do not have a neonatal unit if something goes bad with the baby so you would end up separated.
> it's kind of hard to have the choice as you only have yourself to blame! every situation has it's advantages! Also i would love to get my baby packs etc... but i doubt i will get one!

Wow that is expensive! But if it's helped you get to where you are now then i guess it is worth it!!

Would never have guessed you're French - your English is amazing! I lived in France for a year (3rd year of uni) and my french is terrible!! I think i was pretty good when i lived there but that was 10 years ago and I can barely ask for a menu in a restaurant now!! 

I hope you find the solution to your problem hun.....that's a really different challenge but a difficult one nonetheless!

Right....I'm off to drink a litre of water ready for scan !!!!


aaggghhhhhh!!!!


----------



## emma1985

I got home just after 3 and cannot stop being sick, my hip (right side) kills and I'm mentally and physically exhasued. Feeling really down, sat and cried into my lunch as. I couldn't bear to eat it.
Just want DH to come home and hug me. X


----------



## RedRose19

emma sorry your feeling so bad :hugs:


is anyone getting bad pains with there boobs? mine is even worse if im outside and its cold.. omg its horrible they feel so sensitive and sore..


----------



## pink23

Mine were sore today need to invest in a new bra.
Just had chicken soup as I was feeling sick oh how I wish it would go away xx


----------



## babyd0310

Hi girls, I've literally felt so crap today :sick: have had to keep running to the loo, but i've still not actullay been sick, think I would just like to be sick to get it out the way!! Been sipping on ginger ale which is helping a little bit, but not alot! I've also had really bad baby brain, just started to run a bath and poured the bubble bath down the loo :haha: Good luck with your scan abic!!


----------



## dt1234565

Gemgem no the BT monitor does not have a screen.

Euro not sure where you are in London but the Portland is a great hospital just not sure what they charge? 

xx


----------



## pink23

Just wondered does anyone else get pain when they stand up from sitting down ? Xx


----------



## cricket in VA

Emzywemzy said:


> Cricket I feel completely miserable as well. Sickness still going strong here and I feel like crap. I have lots of mouth ulcers and feel completely run down, I just feel awful. I constantly feel exhausted and am continuously throwing up whatever's in my stomach, even if there is nothing in there! I am still trying to eat as it's better to throw up something than retching and throwing up bile, so I think I'm keeping at least some food and drink down as although I am sick so many times a day, I am not always completely emptying my stomach. I know how you feel hun, I just feel miserable :( I just rang into work for my 3rd week in a row and they sounded really annoyed. Last week my boss was on the phone asking me to ask the doctor if I'd be back in this week and if there are any adjustments they can make to get me back in sooner... I thought like what?! I asked the doctor and he said, no, I am just too sick to work right now and he can't see me going back for another couple of weeks. So I told this to my boss and she sounded really pissed off. So that's made me feel even worse. As if I like being confined to my house being sick! I'd love to be well enough to work, as then I'd be able to get on with the rest of my life as well!
> 
> As for your tablets, I wouldn't take any more until you're meant to as you may have absorbed some of them x

So sorry, Emzy! I am lucky I've been able to work in little bits when I can. I did manage to sleep a few hours, but I still feel awful. I wish ginger ale would stay down...I'm so crazy thirsty! Hopefully I can just go back to sleep. I don't know how you're coping with a toddler, Emzy!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Babyd I did that exact same thing last week, poured Holly's Oilatum bath stuff in the toilet!! Sorry you've been feeling crappy :hugs:

Abic yes they know why I'm off. They were really supportive at first, but now they just sound a bit pissed off at me! It's not like I can help it. I've just been back to the GP and he's signed me off for another fortnight. My boss was not happy, but I said if I felt better before then, then I'd get signed back on. I do understand that they need people in and a couple of people have left suddenly, so I think that's why they are sounding a bit annoyed. Still, not like I can help it and it makes me feel bad when they ask me to go back sooner!


----------



## babyd0310

I feel my work would act the same Emzy, that's why I haven't taken a day off yet, trying to save it for if I get really bad lol...so sorry you and Cricket are feeling so ill! Hopefully it won't last much longer for you now, although it probably feels like a lifetime!!


----------



## Gemini85

Emma1985and emzywemzy....sorry you're feeling so crappy! :( hoping you feel more on form very soon!

C'mon abic! Suspense is killing us here! Hope you manage to get out of going to the gym! Lol x


----------



## Gemini85

Oooops and you too cricket! Blimey, if what they say about amount of sickness is true, you aides are in for mini ladies! X


----------



## abic77

Hey ladies!

OMG i have a flippin BABY!!!!!!!!!!

Just nipping out but will write more later and will try and get pics on too!

Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeee purely just amazing!!!!!


----------



## dt1234565

Flipping marvellous Abic!!!! Lol!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dt1234565

Can't wait to see pics if I have a flipping baby it should look the same!

xxx


----------



## Euronova

abic77 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> OMG i have a flippin BABY!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just nipping out but will write more later and will try and get pics on too!
> 
> Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeee purely just amazing!!!!!

SO SO HAPPY for you!!!!!! You must be so relieved!!! Can't wait to see the pics!
Is this your first one? how did your partner react?

Regarding the English - I have been here too long!!! Had I really avoided the French community when I first moved.. so with an English fiancé... It' French that I struggle to speak these days!
I am going to try to find names that work both in French and in English for the baby :)


----------



## abic77

Ok...I'm a bit crap with the technical stuff so we'll see if this works....

this is my peanut at 10+4 days.....38mm long and HB 167bpm!!! I'm in LOVE!!!
 



Attached Files:







Image 1.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Euronova

wow!!!! this is a brilliant pic!!! I so want another scan!!! the 6 weeks one was just a blob!!! :)
You must be so so relieved :)


----------



## abic77

Awww thanks Euronova! I am sooooo relieved I can't explain it! It's the best £80 I have ever spent ever!!

It was my first scan by the way and my first baby so very very excited! Have my proper NHS one next Friday ! yippeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## babyd0310

Yay abic thats fab!! Lovely pic :) xx


----------



## dt1234565

Aww gawd so lovely!!! Brings a tear to my eye! xxx


----------



## broodybelle

Congratulations Abic. We paid for a scan tonight too- just wanted to know there was a baby in there! Going to attempt to post a pic now but first time so not sure if it will work! Bear with me...
The scan dates me as 9+6 which is 2 days ahead of my reckoning but sure 12 week scan will change EDD again. Current EDD is June 5th.

https://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i378/superhan82/2011-11-07193747-1.jpg


----------



## pink23

Great pic cx


----------



## broodybelle

Wow that's huge! Oh well. I tried!


----------



## Euronova

awww... now i really can't wait for my next scan! Congrats to you both!!!


----------



## abic77

Congrats Broodybelle! How mint is it seeing your bubs on a screen!!! I loved haring the heart beat too! it was just AWESOME!!!!!!

Just 11 days til my 12 weeks scan....hoping for some better photos as this one I posted was the best of the 4 i got!


----------



## abic77

Euronova said:


> awww... now i really can't wait for my next scan! Congrats to you both!!!

When are you having your next scan hun?


----------



## broodybelle

abic77 said:


> Congrats Broodybelle! How mint is it seeing your bubs on a screen!!! I loved haring the heart beat too! it was just AWESOME!!!!!!
> 
> Just 11 days til my 12 weeks scan....hoping for some better photos as this one I posted was the best of the 4 i got!

It was amazing. Although I was a bit late going in and was desperate for a wee- which made it less enjoyable than it could have been! Loved watching the baby move around and its little heart beating. DH and I are thrilled.

The feeling of relief at seeing a baby is huge. Patience is just a virtue that I clearly don't possess much of...

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

awwwww beautiful photos girls!! I want to cry LOL


----------



## Emzywemzy

11 days til my 12 week scan... HURRY UP TIME!!


----------



## Gemini85

Just blubbered at these pics whilst sat in a bio oil bath...god help me...x


----------



## broodybelle

Gemini85 said:


> Just blubbered at these pics whilst sat in a bio oil bath...god help me...x

Loving your response. Pregnancy hormones are hilarious. I haven't even cried and it's my baby! Lol. x


----------



## LittleBird

Yay for scans, abic and broodybelle! I'm so happy for both of you!


----------



## Euronova

abic77 said:


> Euronova said:
> 
> 
> awww... now i really can't wait for my next scan! Congrats to you both!!!
> 
> When are you having your next scan hun?Click to expand...

I am not sure, I am likely to book it myself soon once i choose my hospital and doctor, will be around the 14th of december.... such a long time!!


----------



## Lilyfire

Hello everyone!
Well, I'm finally all moved and back online, so I'll be back to keeping up properly now! I've not had the greatest week: ALL my symptoms disappeared last weekend and I've been waiting all week for them to return but they didn't, my dr let me come in for a scan this morning, I was almost in tears as I was so scared, but then we saw our little baby on the screen flailing it's tiny arm and legs around and I just burst out crying from relief! It's so active! I would consider myself really lucky to have no more symptoms and a healthy baby BUT I've been having debilitating sciatic pain since Friday. At times it's been so bad that I've needed help getting to the loo because I can't walk. I see a specialist tomorrow and start physio on Fri to hopefully treat it, has anyone else had it this early in pregnancy? Or know any tips? It's HORRIBLE but I keep thinking about our little baby dancing away on the screen and I know this will all be worth it. Anyway, I hope everyone is doing well? I hope those with sickness start to feel better soon. I'm going to go back now and have a bit of a catch up! PS- yey, I'm a prune!!!


----------



## Lilyfire

PS- hubby says I have a bit if a bump now, I didn't really think so but a man did give my his seat on the subway which has never happened before!!!


----------



## gemgem77

Wow Abic and Broodybelle your scan pics are amazing!!!! I just got up to see dh off and had to quickly log on and see your news. I wish I was having an early scan now lol 

Nice to see you back Lily although not so great with your sciatic pain. I hope the physio helps as sounds painful xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

amazing scan pics girlies, congratulations xx


----------



## FirstBean

Great scan pics Ladies. I am so jealous I want my scan. Had my booking appt yesterday so should get my scan date in a week or so.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Lily I have sciatica already. I had it last time as part of the SPD from around 24 weeks. I remember as I started a new job at 24 weeks and I thought the pain had come from sitting in an office chair for 8 hours a day, but it stayed with me til the end and it was excruciating! This time, I started with groin pain a week or so ago and thought uh oh, I recognise this and it's now started in the back, down one bum cheek and down one leg just like it was last time! It's not toooo bad at the moment, but at times it does stop me in my tracks sometimes. Last time it hurt to much, so I totally sympathise with you. I had physio for SPD at around 30 weeks and she basically pulled my legs around and said that where my womb had grown it had made my hips misaligned which was causing the pain. The physio didn't help, but it could have been too late on in the pregnancy, so maybe early intervention will help you x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oooh Happy 11 weeks to me! I am a lime!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and it sounds crazy, but I am sure I felt baby move last night. I got the flutters! That's got to be impossible hasn't it?! I didn't feel a thing until 17 weeks last time. I know you're meant to feel it earlier with a second, but this early? It just felt so much like it. I've been getting the funny fizzy feeling all morning as well x


----------



## gemgem77

Oh wow Emzy I bet that is what your feeling how amazing. What does it feel like? I can't wait to feel that.
Happy 11weeks to you and 10weeks to me lol!! x


----------



## RedRose19

wow emzy must be nice to feel bubs :cloud9: i cant wait til i can feel my baby.. happy 10 and 11 weeks ladies..

im 8 weeks today lol feel so behind


----------



## gemgem77

Happy 8 weeks RedRose lol x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Happy 10 weeks gemgem and happy 8 weeks redrose! 

It's bizarre as I never expected to feel anything this soon. I'm still not convinced although I do recognise the feeling. It's hard to explain, it's like a weird fluttery feeling, almost like imagining a butterfly low down in your belly?! And also like a little fizzy feeling low down. It's really hard to explain lol Like I said I didn't feel a thing with Holly til 17 weeks. I used to lie on the sofa really still thinking, why I can't feel anything!!!


----------



## RedRose19

how long til oh would be able to feel the baby kick usually?


----------



## Emzywemzy

DH felt Holly move at 22 weeks, on his birthday! He'd been sitting with his hand on my belly for weeks before that lol


----------



## babyd0310

I felt grace move at 16 weeks on hubbys birthday! He felt her at 22 weeks aswell. My friend who is pregnant with her 2nd felt the baby at 13 weeks, so it may be possible Emzy!! How lovely xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

I keep thinking, maybe it was just wind... but it feels very different to wind lol


----------



## gigglesems

With my first I felt him move at around 14-15 weeks. I had an appointment with the midwife a week later and she told me it was far too early....that is until she palpated my stomach and SHE felt him move externally. She said it was the earliest she had felt a first baby move externally, then apologised for doubting me lol! He was a very strong mover and his position meant I could see actual feet shapes as the pregnancy progressed. I didnt feel DD til 20 weeks - a little odd for the second baby as they say you feel them early but she wasnt much of a mover, so much so I had regular monitoring at the hospital as she could go for a couple of days and not move...scary!! 

I thought I had little flutters last night - alas no...was wind bubbles lol! Apparently sometimes we mistake the early bubbles as movements as the increase in the size of the uterus pushes against bowels/intestines etc therefore 'fart bubbles' feel more pronounced. But it is funny that the early feelings feel exactly like wind movement!!!

Sorry to see that so many people are feeling under the weather but also loving how positive you are remaining in the process. 

:hugs: to everyone! xx


----------



## Gemini85

:( i want to feel movement! i reckon mine will be some time yet! x


----------



## Euronova

Time is frozen!!! Still not even bloody 7 weeks... these are absolutely the longest week of my life!!!! 
We have decided to tell immediate family at 8 weeks (cause i can't keep it any longer and we did see the bean at 6 weeks with a heartbeat so hopefully all will be right!)
I am obsessing about it, i just keep having dream that when I finally tell them, they don't give a shit... so so strange! I think being the youngest one in the family, it will be a bit of a shock for my brothers and sister (they all have grown up kids and I guess I am still the baby of the family... I am 28 though!)
Really stressing about it!


----------



## jelly tots

morning everyone,

hope you are feeling better today cricket, lilyfire, emma and emzy and anyone else feeling a bit off today. i seem to be fluctuating between nauseous and normal throughout the day but luckily my peanut butter sandwiches are helping :)

happy 8 weeks redrose, 10 weeks gemgem and 11 weeks emzy 

with regards toboob and abdominal pain, i get it now and again but it depends what im doing. they seem to be easing off at the moment, which naturally has me worried, but the nausea keeps me sane.

eeeekkk!!!!! abi thats fabulous news you defo have a baby :D i was hoping for a hippo or something exotic though lol :haha: aww its a fabulous pic, i cant wait for next week now. 10 sleeps to go!!!!!!

also yey!!! for broodybelle, lovely pic also. im getting very jealous now, am i the only one who hasnt had an earlier scan??? feeling rather left out. although im told patience is a virtue.

ooo its exciting that people are starting to feel movement, i cant wait for that. although at the moment due to my addiction to dr pepper im just feeling gas lol.

hope everyone is having a fabulous day, i just got some excellent news. a lass called me up about a job i applied for last week, the closing date is tomorrow but she called to tell me i was the only one in the redeployment pool to apply for the post, that i will definitely get an interview, the application is one of the best they have read and will give me the job as long as the interview goes well. eeekk!!!! it should be in the next week or so, so with my scan i will hopefully have two things to be happy and smiley about. re: telling them, im not going to do it until way after i have started the post and probably not until the 20 week scan mid jan. by the look of it i should hopefully start the 9th jan, so will only have 5 weeks left here, hurray!!!!!


----------



## babyd0310

Thats great news about the job jelly tots! No you are not the only one who hasn't had a scan, I haven't either and still have to wait just under 4 weeks!!! I have just had my lunch, feel slightly better today but trying to muster up the energy to walk to work!xx


----------



## hannpin

hey Emzy not to early at all, I felt DD before 1st scan at 11 weeks :) those 1st feelsa are just amazing arnt they. I did doubt it for a few weeks tho as I had not felt DS until 20+ weeks, but u will see they will soon get stronger and moe frequent :)

Euro I agree Time is going so slowly right now, cant wait for 2nd tri, then things will start to fly by


----------



## Lilyfire

Emzywemzy said:


> Lily I have sciatica already. I had it last time as part of the SPD from around 24 weeks. I remember as I started a new job at 24 weeks and I thought the pain had come from sitting in an office chair for 8 hours a day, but it stayed with me til the end and it was excruciating! This time, I started with groin pain a week or so ago and thought uh oh, I recognise this and it's now started in the back, down one bum cheek and down one leg just like it was last time! It's not toooo bad at the moment, but at times it does stop me in my tracks sometimes. Last time it hurt to much, so I totally sympathise with you. I had physio for SPD at around 30 weeks and she basically pulled my legs around and said that where my womb had grown it had made my hips misaligned which was causing the pain. The physio didn't help, but it could have been too late on in the pregnancy, so maybe early intervention will help you x

I'm sorry to hear that. I so hope that neither of us suffers too badly with it this time, fingers crossed. I'm off to see a specialist in like 10 mins so HOPEFULLY I won't have to deal with this for another 7 months.

And ohmygod, I CAN'T WAIT to be able to feel the baby move!!!


----------



## dt1234565

Omg all these lovely scans and scan pics - I am well gel!!!

You can totally feel early movement. It's called quickening it's flutters rather than kicks. 

My movements seem to have got later with my last pregnancy though which is strange!

I felt Taya kick at 16 weeks, Flynn at 15 weeks and Sonny wasn't till 22 weeks! So there are no rules as we all keep famously saying, all pregnancies are different!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hope the appointment goes well Lily, let me know if they have any tips!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'm sure it's baby movements! People often say oh it's just wind, but it feels nothing like wind to me! I remember the feeling from last time, but it was much later as I say, 17 weeks. So exciting!


----------



## FirstBean

No jellytots I havent had an early scan either got at least another 3 weeks to go aswell.


----------



## usamom

I've been playing with my friend, "Google", all morning without successfully finding an answer. When do most Drs schedule scans for us? It has been five years since I had my first and I cannot remember. I'm just now transitioning from a RE to a regular OB- and am "hoping" that I'll get a scan at my appointment which would be 12 weeks for me (and the first time the doctor has seen me this pregnancy). Any thoughts?


----------



## Emzywemzy

Not sure about over there usamom but here we have scans routinely at 12 and 20 weeks. Then if we need extra ones like growth scans they tend to be at 32 and 36 weeks x


----------



## cricket in VA

Just checking in on all the excitement! Great scan pics, ladies! Emzy, given your SPD and ms, it's amazing Holly is going to have a sibling :) I've had an ongoing rough time. Taking meds, but they aren't working very well. Have to go work a few hours this afternoon and dreading it...


----------



## Emzywemzy

:hugs: cricket, I hope it eases off for you for work.

And ha ha yes I know, I had a bit of a tough pregnancy last time! But it's so worth it in the end I don't care if it goes the same way :) It's funny though, as even though last pregnancy was hard because of bad ms and SPD, I still loved being pregnant and I look back on it really fondly. I loved having my big bump and feeling all the kicks and wriggles. I also had a tough time delivery wise with a bad tear, but I'm still looking forward to that part too. I think there must be something wrong with me ha ha!! I guess the good far outweighs the bad :)


----------



## cricket in VA

That's so good to know, Emzy! Right now I can't imagine doing this again. But I'm sure I will!

So, question...I don't think my little bean was wriggling during the scan at 8 weeks - but we did see a strong heartbeat. Should I be concerned though?


----------



## Emzywemzy

My bean wasn't wriggling either, don't worry :) I had a few scans with Holly and she was different at each scan. The 12 week scan she was moving her hands, 17 weeks she wouldn't keep still, 20 weeks she must have been asleep as she didn't move and was curled up in a ball!


----------



## cricket in VA

Ok, good. Thanks, Emzy! Still waiting for meds to kick in so I can go to work! Hope they do.


----------



## babyd0310

Emzy I love how you enjoyed your pregnancy even with all the problems, I hated it and dreading it this time!! But obviously I am doing it again because it is so worth it! I will try and enjoy it abit more this time, just depends how badly it goes lol xx


----------



## Lilyfire

cricket in VA said:


> That's so good to know, Emzy! Right now I can't imagine doing this again. But I'm sure I will!
> 
> So, question...I don't think my little bean was wriggling during the scan at 8 weeks - but we did see a strong heartbeat. Should I be concerned though?

I'm sorry you're having such a tough time :( My pain is terrible at times bit I just keep thinking "there's a baby in there and this will all be sooooooo worthwhile" and it helps for me. Well, it helps me feel less rotten mood-wise at least.
And as far as the scan goes, at my 7/8 week one there was no movement but for the heartbeat, yesterday he/she was waving arms and legs everywhere as if to say "I know your symptoms have disappeared but I'm here and I'm ok!!" (that's how it was in my head anyway!!) So don't worry about it. I hope work goes ok :)


----------



## Lilyfire

Emzywemzy said:


> Hope the appointment goes well Lily, let me know if they have any tips!!

Well, I had a VERY thorough evaluation and it turns out that I dont have sciatica, I have Left sacroiliac joint dysfunction, which is similar in feeling but not in cause. It's due to the loosening if the pelvis and the problem is in the join between the tailbone and the pelvis. Basically it's a bit more localised than sciatica in that it doesn't really travel that far down my leg or cause numbness or tingling, just INTENSE pain. I start physio on Friday, but if you think this sounds at all like your pain he did show me one move to help 'pop' things back into place: stand with your feet apart, squat down then really clench your buttocks when you come back up. Apparently it helps! Anyway, he's confident we can get this under control, so yey! Urgh, my job are being assholes. Because I had fertility treatment, I had a lot of dr appointments before this, not I'm seeing my OB plus a blood clotting specialist and though I have (or had, until this week) a lot of sick time left and always booked the time in advance and brought in notes as proof, they are giving me hell. NOW I'm off for a week because I can barely walk AND have to speak to them when I get in on Monday because the Dr says walking too much is bad for my hip condition and my job has a lot of walking around. Oh my god, I'm so scared. PLUS, hubby's parents want to take us away for Xmas and its all booked, I have the holiday time, I'm not just way too scared to ask for it, but have to soon. Sorry ladies, I just wanted to vent and share. Anyone got any workplace advice at all? Argh, I'm supposed to be taking it easy!!!


----------



## Lilyfire

Ok, because that last post was a bit whinging, here's something awesome: my scan from yesterday!!! :D

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m609/mistylux/56991bda.jpg


----------



## Euronova

wow! congrats on the scan!!
Hey Ladies, quick question, has any of you videoed the scan on their phone? I really would like to video my next scan as it would be too cool if the baby was moving! (although i suppose really it would be OH videoing! :)


----------



## Gemini85

At my hospital they don't allow any videoing equipment in the dept. even mobiles :( x


----------



## cricket in VA

If you go back a hundred pages or so there were two who did video. Maybe 200 pages...who knows at this point!


----------



## TrAyBaby

when i had my private scan my OH took a video on my phone. I watch that video every night before i go to sleep :) i love watching its little heart fluttering away


----------



## cricket in VA

Lily, so sorry your work is being so awful about it! My only advice is to remember you have rights...which doesn't do much when faced with a nasty boss, I know. But you have good reasons for all of this, so they can stuff it. Is there any way to take over a role with more desk time??


----------



## Mei190

Lilyfire, scan looks good! Cannot wait for my next one now! 
As for the job, not sure so have no advice. I hope you get it all sorted out, if it's a doctor's call they really should take notice of it! xx

Euronova, I guess all you can do is ask no harm in doing so about the video :thumbup: I haven't had a scan with anyone else with me as I have always had hubby + Nathaniel which means he cannot come and see. :haha:


----------



## emma1985

Lilyfire said:


> Hello everyone!
> Well, I'm finally all moved and back online, so I'll be back to keeping up properly now! I've not had the greatest week: ALL my symptoms disappeared last weekend and I've been waiting all week for them to return but they didn't, my dr let me come in for a scan this morning, I was almost in tears as I was so scared, but then we saw our little baby on the screen flailing it's tiny arm and legs around and I just burst out crying from relief! It's so active! I would consider myself really lucky to have no more symptoms and a healthy baby BUT I've been having debilitating sciatic pain since Friday. At times it's been so bad that I've needed help getting to the loo because I can't walk. I see a specialist tomorrow and start physio on Fri to hopefully treat it, has anyone else had it this early in pregnancy? Or know any tips? It's HORRIBLE but I keep thinking about our little baby dancing away on the screen and I know this will all be worth it. Anyway, I hope everyone is doing well? I hope those with sickness start to feel better soon. I'm going to go back now and have a bit of a catch up! PS- yey, I'm a prune!!!

Hi Lily,

I feel your pain, I have sciatica too, its really uncomftable to lie down or to sit, but I feel so sick I need to rest. I'm not sleeping, the pain is mainly in my right buttock and hip, really kills. I have my booking in appintment tomorrow.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Sorry you're feeling bad Emma, try and rest and feel better soon x

Lily do your work know you are pregnant? I'm not sure about where you are, but in the UK they can't do anything about pregnancy related illness. They also have to do a risk assessment and make any reasonable adjustments, like for example giving you desk duties if you have problems on your feet. Like I say I don't know how it works where you are, maybe you could find out? Speak to HR or something? I would assume if your time off is covered by a sick note from a doctor then they can't really complain. What do you do by the way?


----------



## ayclobes

my sciatic muscle/part in my back usually acts up time to time..but it hasnt in the past maybe 6mo? I am hoping it stays that way..but i dont think i'll get that lucky. It was so bad, i had to have physical therapy for it..which included hot/cold compresses, an ultrasound(its not what you think) and this massage thing..they felt good but they only let me have them on for 30min each time :/


----------



## Lilyfire

emma1985 said:


> Lilyfire said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!
> Well, I'm finally all moved and back online, so I'll be back to keeping up properly now! I've not had the greatest week: ALL my symptoms disappeared last weekend and I've been waiting all week for them to return but they didn't, my dr let me come in for a scan this morning, I was almost in tears as I was so scared, but then we saw our little baby on the screen flailing it's tiny arm and legs around and I just burst out crying from relief! It's so active! I would consider myself really lucky to have no more symptoms and a healthy baby BUT I've been having debilitating sciatic pain since Friday. At times it's been so bad that I've needed help getting to the loo because I can't walk. I see a specialist tomorrow and start physio on Fri to hopefully treat it, has anyone else had it this early in pregnancy? Or know any tips? It's HORRIBLE but I keep thinking about our little baby dancing away on the screen and I know this will all be worth it. Anyway, I hope everyone is doing well? I hope those with sickness start to feel better soon. I'm going to go back now and have a bit of a catch up! PS- yey, I'm a prune!!!
> 
> Hi Lily,
> 
> I feel your pain, I have sciatica too, its really uncomftable to lie down or to sit, but I feel so sick I need to rest. I'm not sleeping, the pain is mainly in my right buttock and hip, really kills. I have my booking in appintment tomorrow.Click to expand...

I really hope you feel better soon, because yes, it is horrible. I hope your booking appointment goes well :)

I'm just going to link this because I've been doing some reading about it and wonder if perhaps it might be what some of you are experiencing? I thought it was sciatica so did my OB/GYN and it wasn't until a 2 hour evaluation that they sorted what it is, and I know that unfortunately the NHS doesn't really have the resources to do that with every pregnant lady with back pain, so here is some stuff on Sacroilliac joint pain: https://www.coreconcepts.com.sg/mcr/posterior-pelvic-pain-sacroiliac-joint-pain-in-pregnant-women/

And thanks everyone for the job advice. I'm one of those people who feels so guilty for being away from work, although unfortunately I know my company don't really care about me, or any of us. There is a very high turnover in this field and I've realised that although I worked my ass off for them for laughably little pay, when I was away for my health, they really couldn't care less and give me a hard time. Well, I'm leaving when the baby is born as luckily we are in a position where I can be a stay at home mum for a while. You are all right, I need to look after myself. It's kind of 'funny' when I tell you that the uncaring company I work for is actually a social services organisation! I work with developmentally disabled young people and teach them work skills and help them find jobs. I really like the work and did psychology at Uni so I could help people but god, I really cant stand the company I work for and how little they care about their staff. Aaaaaand rant over!!! :) Breathe!! Urgh, I can't wait to have the "sorry I was off, I'm not sure I can do my job with all the standing and walking.... Oh yeah, also, I need to take my 4 days vacation over Christmas... thanks" conversation! Wish me luck!!!


----------



## gigglesems

Emzywemzy said:


> I'm sure it's baby movements! People often say oh it's just wind, but it feels nothing like wind to me! I remember the feeling from last time, but it was much later as I say, 17 weeks. So exciting!

You always defo know when its wind anyway as its normally followed by a fart lol!!! :haha:


----------



## cliqmo

Lilyfire that is such a shame that your work are being unsupportive, I told my boss a few weeks who because she was quibbling over time off so I explained it was for a MW appointment. Since then she has been awesome, really supportive and apparently enjoying being in on the little secret :flower:


----------



## babyd0310

Lily i'm sorry to hear your work are giving you a hard time! I started at my current job when I was 7 weeks pregnant with Grace and the boss I had at the time was fab, I was signed off from about 26 weeks with SPD and broken ribs, I had to have a meeting about how much time I had off sick but he handled it really well making sure HR were there so it didn't look like he was discriminating against me because I was pregnant!! Well anyway, when I was on Maternity leave he left and was replaced my my current boss who is an absolute bitch!! I have a bone condition and when I returned from maternity I had a broken arm and she went mad!! I have been back 2 years and was in hospital for 3 weeks last year and she basically threatened me when I returned making it sound like if I had another day off then I would lose my job! I am now petrified to have a day off, I even went in the day my Grandad died. So I am now worried that this pregnancy will be the same as the last one and will need to be signed off!! You wouldn't believe I worked for the NHS! I know exactly how you feel, I know we have rights and especially being pregnant they can't really do anything, but it's not nice to have such a crappy boss xx


----------



## cricket in VA

Sorry to change the subject, but I'm wondering if others are having massive insomnia?? Third night in a row I'm up at 3 am not able to sleep. The good news is each time I've been feeling ok so I've managed to eat something...really good news right now since Monday I had literally a can of ginger ale and yesterday half a bagel, some grapes, and ginger ale. Not enough to have any sort of energy! I'm back on regular doses of Zofran, which seems to be helping a bit (at least at the moment), but dreading the 10 hour packed day I have to work tomorrow! At least some of it will be fun introductions of new mentoring pairs!


----------



## cricket in VA

And, Cliqmo...I luckily have had the same experience. She's been so nice about it I feel awful I'm going to tell her that I only want to work about 10 hours (or maybe none at all!) come June! I haven't fessed up yet...


----------



## abic77

cricket in VA said:


> Sorry to change the subject, but I'm wondering if others are having massive insomnia?? Third night in a row I'm up at 3 am not able to sleep. The good news is each time I've been feeling ok so I've managed to eat something...really good news right now since Monday I had literally a can of ginger ale and yesterday half a bagel, some grapes, and ginger ale. Not enough to have any sort of energy! I'm back on regular doses of Zofran, which seems to be helping a bit (at least at the moment), but dreading the 10 hour packed day I have to work tomorrow! At least some of it will be fun introductions of new mentoring pairs!

Hey Cricket....I am DEFINITELY suffering insomnia. It is literally driving me up the walls!

Also 3rd night in a row for me and just can't handle it! First night i woke at 4 and didn't go back to sleep at all, then 2.30am and was awake around 3 hours and then last night the same! I hate it and when i do eventually fall asleep and then wake up I feel 10 times worse! Due to us not being able to drink caffeine (well i'm allowing myself 2x cups of tea a day) it's hard to function and be alert and "on fire" as my boss puts it! I am just in a constant daydream all day and can't wait to get home to sleep. I haven't been napping though as i think that would make it worse at night???

When you wake up in the night do you feel really tired or wide awake? I feel wide awake like i could just get up! I have tried deep breathing and self-hypnosis but those things only work if you can clear your mind and stop thoughts from coming into your head which i find really difficult!

Anyone got any tips?????


----------



## abic77

Re the boss thing...i told my boss at 8 weeks (that was the say i projectile vomited and everyone was like oooh maybe it's morning sickness). I told the boss just to shut him up as he was ringleader and he has been great since.

He has already told me though that there is no way i can go back to my role part time. I have a friend in HR and she said he can't say that to me already and he has to at least consider my position and i can even be flexible and offer a compromise in which case i think he would also need to compromise but i'm kinda not gonna worry about it just yet!
My HR friend has a boss who has 2 kids and she is working 2.5 days a week on full pay (because she's the HR manager and she just can!)....the caveat to that agreement though is that she has her work phone on 5 days a week for emergencies etc!!! Nice....it's alright for some innit!!

I really wish we could afford for me to stay off work for a few years (wouldnt we all i guess!) 

hhhmmmmmmmmmmm

PS can't stop looking at my scan pic and grinning from ear to ear!!!


----------



## Euronova

Sorry I am the opposite right now so no advice. I can sleep for 12-13 hours, plus have a 2h nap in the day... Just unbelievable!


----------



## Gemini85

Same here. I've just woken up, was meant to be at work at half 8, another bollocking for me! Yay!


----------



## gemgem77

Same for me I am sleeping a lot!!! 

Laura did you already buy your pram? And was it the icandy Peach Jogger? I am in love with it and want it lol but it looks like it will be around £650 with the car seat and not sure we can afford that on top of everything else x


----------



## abic77

OMG i have been looking at nursery furniture, car seat, prams and all the other stuff you need....i think i'm gonna have to remortgage my house at this rate!!!!


----------



## abic77

Totally separate question:

Does anyone else feel like they are in a constant dream-like state?
I was just about to email my friend who i haven't seen for weeks and then had a total mind blank of what am i writing to her about and why and what can i say....couldn't think of anything to write!

Maybe it's because i haven't really been up to much and life has been taken over secretly by all things baby but i literally have nothing to say to her.

I am feeling like my brain isn't working and like i am a robot typing this as i speak.

Please tell me other people feel like this.

Example: a colleague asks your opinion on sthg because they know you always have an opinion on work stuff. Your mind goes blank and can't really think about what your opinion is because the thoughts you're having aren't really there or they are all jumbled up and you can't make sense of them.

Is this normal? Hormones? Baby brain? tiredness???

Help someone before i declare myself completely insane......


----------



## emma1985

Morning All,

Just been for my booking in and my scan date is 25th November, I will be exactly 13 weeks!

I cannot wait until then, ringing to see if I can get a private scan sooner, cannot really afford it but cannot wait that long either.

My midwife was lovely, she was trying to convince me to have a home birth!? 

Im cold and I feel really sick today, feels more real now ive seen the midwife.


----------



## abic77

emma1985 said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Just been for my booking in and my scan date is 25th November, I will be exactly 13 weeks!
> 
> I cannot wait until then, ringing to see if I can get a private scan sooner, cannot really afford it but cannot wait that long either.
> 
> My midwife was lovely, she was trying to convince me to have a home birth!?
> 
> Im cold and I feel really sick today, feels more real now ive seen the midwife.

Awww Emma that's good news! Did she do any bloods or anthing or will you be having them at your scan?

I can definitely recommend doing the private scan.....it is expensive but i had been saving up for a new pair of boots so had the cash (will just have to wear last years boots now!!)

Do it do it do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abic77

PS i am also cold today......am even wearing my thermals and have my heating on in the house (yep working from home again....if you can call it working!!) and i'm still freezing!

Been trying to be good today (after days and days of pigging out) so have had Shreddies, grapes and a fruit smoothie and i feel sick too!

I am convinced that me and fruit just don't go together.

Am also UBER-tired and still can't shift these headaches......


----------



## Euronova

Same Here Abic... working from home (well not much)
very cold, wrapped in a blanket... and can't seem to shift that horrible hangover feeling!
My brain seems ok but then I do not really have to interact much with people at the mo! 
Been looking at travel systems instead of doing invoicing! At this rate we won't be getting any money in the business!


----------



## gemgem77

Abi I am the same can't stop looking at everything I want/need for the baby and really not quite sure how we will afford it all lol After advice on here I think I am nearly decided on this baby monitor 
https://www.telephonesonline.co.uk/btbabymonpacifiera-bt-baby-monitor-and-pacifier-whitepurple.html

And really want the icandy peach jogger!!!

I too am in a dream like state and am struggling with work at the moment. To be honest they are not being particularly helpful and keep sending me for an hours training here and there up in Rugby which is a 3hour drive each way for me!


----------



## emma1985

Booked a Private Scan for 3:15 tomorrow, hubby cannot get time off so I have to go alone :(

But dead excited :)

https://www.meetyourbaby.com/ - £50 - On offer!!

Midwife took urine samples, blood samples, went through my notes, gave me loads and loads of info and a bounty pack. A dvd on vreast feeding, info on how to wear my seatbelt and loads of ther bits too.

I have declined any screening, I used to work with children with Downs and really couldnt terminate a baby because of that.

Im getting giddy now.


----------



## emma1985

abic77 said:


> Totally separate question:
> 
> Does anyone else feel like they are in a constant dream-like state?
> I was just about to email my friend who i haven't seen for weeks and then had a total mind blank of what am i writing to her about and why and what can i say....couldn't think of anything to write!
> 
> Maybe it's because i haven't really been up to much and life has been taken over secretly by all things baby but i literally have nothing to say to her.
> 
> I am feeling like my brain isn't working and like i am a robot typing this as i speak.
> 
> Please tell me other people feel like this.
> 
> Example: a colleague asks your opinion on sthg because they know you always have an opinion on work stuff. Your mind goes blank and can't really think about what your opinion is because the thoughts you're having aren't really there or they are all jumbled up and you can't make sense of them.
> 
> Is this normal? Hormones? Baby brain? tiredness???
> 
> Help someone before i declare myself completely insane......


Me my head is a complete mess! I didnt even kno what month it was yesterday!


----------



## gemgem77

How exciting Emma and what a good price! You got loads of extras at your booking in, I didn't get anything on breastfeeding :(

I have a question, when we get further into our pregnancy we see the midwife more like every few weeks I think for her to measure us and check our urine. Does anyone know if you have to do bloods at each of those appointment? I don't think I can stand it!!!!


----------



## Gemini85

Had my booking in yesterday, chuffed to have notes! I'm being taken off midwife care and going to consultant care. Something to do with me being on beta blockers for my heart and as I've had a colposcopy?! Going to speak to work today, I'm so so stressed out and tired that the thought of going in today had me bawling down the phone to OH. Feel pretty depressed....x


----------



## Emzywemzy

abic77 said:


> Re the boss thing...i told my boss at 8 weeks (that was the say i projectile vomited and everyone was like oooh maybe it's morning sickness). I told the boss just to shut him up as he was ringleader and he has been great since.
> 
> He has already told me though that there is no way i can go back to my role part time. I have a friend in HR and she said he can't say that to me already and he has to at least consider my position and i can even be flexible and offer a compromise in which case i think he would also need to compromise but i'm kinda not gonna worry about it just yet!
> My HR friend has a boss who has 2 kids and she is working 2.5 days a week on full pay (because she's the HR manager and she just can!)....the caveat to that agreement though is that she has her work phone on 5 days a week for emergencies etc!!! Nice....it's alright for some innit!!
> 
> I really wish we could afford for me to stay off work for a few years (wouldnt we all i guess!)
> 
> hhhmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> PS can't stop looking at my scan pic and grinning from ear to ear!!!

Your friend is right (I have a degree in HR :) ) When you have children under 5, you have the right to request flexible working, including working part time. When the time comes, you have to make an application in writing. Your work have to then consider your application and can only refuse if they come up with a good, valid business reason why not. They can't just say "coz you can't" or " we can't recruit anyone else" They have to say why not. And there isn't very often a good reason why, as it's quite easy to recruit someone to job share for most jobs. Obviously it depends on the job and the company and what is deemed as a 'reasonable' adjustment, but they can't just say "no", especially not now before you've made your application and put forward what you want to do. 

hth x


----------



## Gemini85

Emzy, is it right that my employer isn't paying me for pregnancy related time off? X


----------



## Emzywemzy

abic77 said:


> Totally separate question:
> 
> Does anyone else feel like they are in a constant dream-like state?
> I was just about to email my friend who i haven't seen for weeks and then had a total mind blank of what am i writing to her about and why and what can i say....couldn't think of anything to write!
> 
> Maybe it's because i haven't really been up to much and life has been taken over secretly by all things baby but i literally have nothing to say to her.
> 
> I am feeling like my brain isn't working and like i am a robot typing this as i speak.
> 
> Please tell me other people feel like this.
> 
> Example: a colleague asks your opinion on sthg because they know you always have an opinion on work stuff. Your mind goes blank and can't really think about what your opinion is because the thoughts you're having aren't really there or they are all jumbled up and you can't make sense of them.
> 
> Is this normal? Hormones? Baby brain? tiredness???
> 
> Help someone before i declare myself completely insane......

Baby brain! And it never went away for me :haha:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Gemgem no you shouldn't need to give any blood again unless the need arises. Just take a urine sample to each appointment. 

Last time I got my bounty folder and breastfeeding stuff at the appointment after the scan.

Gemini :hugs: Why don't you see if you can get some time off? Do you have any annual leave? Or maybe see the doctor for a note? Can't have you feeling like that x

Do you mean for appointments? They don't have to pay you but they have to give you the time off. If it's for sickness, then if they usually give sickpay then they have to x


----------



## abic77

Gemini85 said:


> Had my booking in yesterday, chuffed to have notes! I'm being taken off midwife care and going to consultant care. Something to do with me being on beta blockers for my heart and as I've had a colposcopy?! Going to speak to work today, I'm so so stressed out and tired that the thought of going in today had me bawling down the phone to OH. Feel pretty depressed....x

Awww hunny.....i wish I could make you feel better hun.....I know exactly how it feels to be depressed as have suffered for years and it totally sucks.

If you can, just keep reminding yourself that it's ok to feel like this and that you and your baby are your priority. Your hormones are crazy all over and when we're tired EVERYTHING in life is skewed. There is nothing that can be put into perspective when we're tired and emotional especially with baby and work stresses. LIke i say try to prioritise and if it's difficult at work, try and confide in a couple of people you trust. If you feel like crying just excuse yourself and go to the loo. People will be wondering whats up but more out of concern than anything else. Politely ask people just to give you some space and that you'll talk about it when you're ready. That will hopefully allow you to get on with whatever you need to get on with.

Like one of the other girls said, if your duties need to change slightly then your employer are obliged to consider these things,

I do hope you feel better hun and pls feel free to PM me if the depression gets worse.....i'm not an expert but i do have years of experience (unfortunately!)


----------



## emma1985

Anyone considering a home birth?


----------



## gemgem77

No, I would like a waterbirth but at the hospital. Are you thinking about having one Emma?


----------



## abic77

Emzywemzy said:


> abic77 said:
> 
> 
> Re the boss thing...i told my boss at 8 weeks (that was the say i projectile vomited and everyone was like oooh maybe it's morning sickness). I told the boss just to shut him up as he was ringleader and he has been great since.
> 
> He has already told me though that there is no way i can go back to my role part time. I have a friend in HR and she said he can't say that to me already and he has to at least consider my position and i can even be flexible and offer a compromise in which case i think he would also need to compromise but i'm kinda not gonna worry about it just yet!
> My HR friend has a boss who has 2 kids and she is working 2.5 days a week on full pay (because she's the HR manager and she just can!)....the caveat to that agreement though is that she has her work phone on 5 days a week for emergencies etc!!! Nice....it's alright for some innit!!
> 
> I really wish we could afford for me to stay off work for a few years (wouldnt we all i guess!)
> 
> hhhmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> PS can't stop looking at my scan pic and grinning from ear to ear!!!
> 
> Your friend is right (I have a degree in HR :) ) When you have children under 5, you have the right to request flexible working, including working part time. When the time comes, you have to make an application in writing. Your work have to then consider your application and can only refuse if they come up with a good, valid business reason why not. They can't just say "coz you can't" or " we can't recruit anyone else" They have to say why not. And there isn't very often a good reason why, as it's quite easy to recruit someone to job share for most jobs. Obviously it depends on the job and the company and what is deemed as a 'reasonable' adjustment, but they can't just say "no", especially not now before you've made your application and put forward what you want to do.
> 
> hth xClick to expand...

Emzy - thanks for the advice.....very useful but unfortunately i suspect my role is one of those which can't really be done part time.
I work as a Facilities Manager for a large Bank (won't say which one or else i will make some enemies on here....although the credit crunch was nowt to do with me!!!!) and my role is to support the building and staff within those buildings whenever they are operational. Some are operational 24/7. It's not to say i work 24/7 of course but if there's an incident (comms issues/intruders/H&S/fire etc) out of normal hours then i am expected to have my phone on and respond accordingly (I must add at this point that i get paid to do 35 hours a week and get no overtime or on-call payment....it's just the expected norm). Doesn't happen very often but in core business hours i need to be there on hand to manage all the issues with the buildings on a day to day basis. The buildings in the estate are split equally between the team so if i wanted to do only 3 days a week, someone else would need to pick the other 2 days up. Because of the current situation with the Bank they are making redundancies (thankfully i believe due to my status i think i am fairly protected) so if i needed someone else to pick up my 2 days i wanted off it would mean doubling someone elses workload for 2 days of every week.

My plan was to suggest 2 days off a week but to keep those days flexible each week and if anything occurred in that time i could be contacted in an emergency. Most things that occur can wait until tomorrow....would only be big things like power outage or flood or something that couldn't wait! 

Well i guess there's plenty of time to think about all of that....got to get to that point first i guess!!!


----------



## abic77

PS what's a Bounty pack??


----------



## abic77

emma1985 said:


> Anyone considering a home birth?

Hi Emma - Haven't even given it a thought....only because i think when it comes to it I will be so scared and anxious that i will need the reassurance and security of being in a hospital in case something went wrong........

I really don't think i could - would be way scary!!


----------



## gemgem77

Emzywemzy said:


> Gemgem no you shouldn't need to give any blood again unless the need arises. Just take a urine sample to each appointment.
> 
> Last time I got my bounty folder and breastfeeding stuff at the appointment after the scan.
> 
> Gemini :hugs: Why don't you see if you can get some time off? Do you have any annual leave? Or maybe see the doctor for a note? Can't have you feeling like that x
> 
> Do you mean for appointments? They don't have to pay you but they have to give you the time off. If it's for sickness, then if they usually give sickpay then they have to x


Thanks Emzy that is such a relief as was not a nice experience last week!


----------



## abic77

Euronova said:


> Same Here Abic... working from home (well not much)
> very cold, wrapped in a blanket... and can't seem to shift that horrible hangover feeling!
> My brain seems ok but then I do not really have to interact much with people at the mo!
> Been looking at travel systems instead of doing invoicing! At this rate we won't be getting any money in the business!

yeah maybe i need to get a blanket out too! I think because it's so overcast today too that doesn't help!

MIL just been round and I have sent her to sainsburys to get me tomato soup and ham for ham sandwiches! She said she craved tomato soup when she was pregnant!! I'm not sure it's a craving, more just an addiction (a bit like my peanut butter and chocolate addiction!!)

Hope you warm up soon!

I have turned off my other laptop so i can't look for loads of baby things.....my work laptop (this one) is really slow so no point opening more than one internet window at any one time!)


----------



## abic77

What does everyone else do for a job?

Who is planning on going back to work? If so full or part time??

Also - how long is everyone planning on having off?

I'm hoping to have the full 12 months off but will depend on the money situation of course!!!

I'm a Facilities Manager working for a big Bank and I work 5 days a week and would like to go back 3 days a week!


----------



## Euronova

I am very lucky, we have our own personal training business and I do the admin from home (when i can be bothered!)
Otherwise I work part time at a vet practise (I will prob keep it as it's a day per week and great to get my pet's food cheaper!)
I am also a baby and pet photographer, but that's more as and when I have bookings- usually a couple of baby shoots a month (I prob will have more once I join an NCT group!)
I am so Jel... as I am going private, no one is giving me a bounty pack :( I need to ask my OB and maybe when I go to my GP for my flu jab I will ask them if they can get me one...


----------



## gemgem77

I am an Employment Consultant for an IT Taining company. I basically help 16-24 year olds find work after the course. My manager has said I can come back part time (3 days a week) but we can't really afford for me to do that at the moment unfortuantely :(


----------



## Emzywemzy

My Dad used to be a facilities manager for a big (american) bank and now he is a big wig for AIG! 

I work part time, 6-10pm 5 days a week as an Admin Officer for the Tax Office. I basically tidy up peoples tax accounts and issue refunds, etc. I started in July this year and it is a fixed term contract until the end of March. So I will leave at the end of March and go straight on maternity leave on Maternity Allowance for the full 10 months. Then I am not going back to work at all. Well maybe a small Saturday job, but not 20 hours a week like this one. It's been really hard looking after Holly all day then going to work and it's hard on my husband as he gets home from work and immediately I leave, so he has to give Holly her tea, bath her, put her to bed etc. We don't get to see each other much during the week, as we pass like ships in the night and he's in bed when I get home from work (at about 11.30pm). 

As for home births, I'm not really that keen on the idea as if something went wrong then I'd like the security of knowing I'm in the hospital. What if baby gets distressed and I needed an emergency c section or something? I dunno. Last time I wanted a water birth in hospital but it didn't work out that way but I still delivered normally. And that's my aim this time, to deliver normally in hospital! Hopefully I won't tear so much this time!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Euro if you sign up with bounty online they can post you the packs. I ended up with 2 of everything last time somehow, as I got mine in hospital/at my appointments, etc but it didn't register online that I picked them up, so this lady delivered me them at home as well lol

https://www.bounty.com/landingppcwe...tent=2130011&gclid=CLXIpbzQqawCFUtC4QodVg2A7A


----------



## abic77

OK....i registered with Bounty a few weeks ago and nothing has come thru.....

:-( :-( :-(


----------



## Gemini85

I am a recruitment consultant. For now.... Turned up at work and completely Brie down he second my ass hit the chair. They've sent me home but the stress of knowing I won't be paid is making it worse. OH turned up as they sent me home to give me a hug, ended up crying so hard I was sick in the car park! Thing is its not even sickness, just utter exhaustion and stress! Work are arranging for me to see an occupational therapist, not that I knw what that really means!


----------



## Euronova

I did sign up with them but did not see how to get them posted, will have to have a look again! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Gemini you need a rest hun. go see your Gp and tell them how you feel. I f
Have felt like that before early in my last pregnancy and you need to take some time out to look after you and bubba x 

With the bounty packs, I don't think I ever asked for them to be sent to me. They just randomly delivered thm to me. Usually you get your pregnancy folder after your 12 week scan. That has a voucher in to get the mum to be pack at boots. Then you get the overnight pack when you go in in labour (I don't remember getting mine but I did!) Then you get your newborn one after baby is born, the lady comes tound and gives it to you on the ward. Then you get sent a voucher for the 4th one i think when baby is 6 months old. I think if you sign up on the website they can see if you haven't collected it at the right time st boots/if you weren't given one at hospital and they deliver one. I did get mine but they randomly delivered them anyway!


----------



## abic77

I am being really thick....i didn't sign up with bounty...it was Cow & Gate (ha what a mistake to make!!) 
Anyway i have just signed up & am assuming they will just send me somehitng now?? No idea whats in these packs? Are they any good or will they just clutter the house & cause an arguement???


----------



## Emzywemzy

ha ha! At least you will get a free cow! Did you sign up with Aptamil as well, for the free polar bear? 

The bounty packs are just packs with information in them and free samples and money off vouchers. Sometimes the stuff you get in them is good, sometimes not! You normally get some free washing powder and softer and a free little pot of sudocreme and a sample pampers nappy and stuff like that and lots of money off vouchers which can come in handy. It's not that exciting really! lol

Anyway you will get the voucher for the first one at your 12 week scan appointment usually, so don't worry. I was just putting the link to sign up for euro as she won't get a voucher for one as shes not nhs :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Here are a few places to sign up for free stuff:

https://www.mumandbabyonline.co.uk/...cy&utm_campaign=Freebies - pregnancy freebies

https://www.heinzbaby.co.uk/baby-club/register.aspx

https://www.hipp.co.uk/join

https://www.bounty.com/

https://www.emmasdiary.co.uk/register.aspx

https://www.aptamil.co.uk/ab/pregna...paign=test_of_3_keywords_implemented_Nov_2010


----------



## Lilyfire

Good morning ladies, (well it is here anyway!) I forgot how fast this thread moves, 5 new pages this morning!! 
I'm sorry so many of us seem to be having trouble at work, how the hell can they do this? I know we have rights but it seems a lot of bullying goes on in the meantime. I'm at home stressing that I'm not at work, when I should be relaxing and healing. It's hard to enjoy your pregnancy when you are worried about work issues, and that's so unfair.
Emzy, wow- you had broken ribs too? I've had a cracked rib and that was bad enough, I can't imagine how painful that must have been. I really hope you have a much better time this time round :)
Urgh, as far as baby brain goes, on Halloween I walked into my apartment building, got to my apartment and wondered why the key wouldn't work in the door, then some strange guy opened the door.... I was in the identical apartment building next door trying to get into a strangers house. Eeeeek. I forget things constantly too and my brain is just BAAAAABIES all day long!
I've also had bouts of sleeplessness, I kinda put it down to worries about work, but yeah, I'm finding it harder to drift off these days.


----------



## LittleBird

abic77 said:


> MIL just been round and I have sent her to sainsburys to get me tomato soup and ham for ham sandwiches! She said she craved tomato soup when she was pregnant!! I'm not sure it's a craving, more just an addiction (a bit like my peanut butter and chocolate addiction!!)

I suffer from the chocolate/peanut butter addiction as well. There is nothing more wonderful than peanut butter cups! Mmmm... ham sandwiches and tomato soup sounds good too. I think I sense a new craving coming up!


----------



## LittleBird

abic77 said:


> What does everyone else do for a job?
> 
> Who is planning on going back to work? If so full or part time??
> 
> Also - how long is everyone planning on having off?
> 
> I'm hoping to have the full 12 months off but will depend on the money situation of course!!!
> 
> I'm a Facilities Manager working for a big Bank and I work 5 days a week and would like to go back 3 days a week!

I am a software developer, so I have a lot of flexibility and I have been working from home since I was pregnant with DS2.

At my job, I have short-term disability which will cover 8 weeks if you have a c-section (6 weeks for natural delivery). I have had two c-sections, so I'm expecting this will be my third. I typically extend my leave a little longer than that, but may not.

I have a nanny right now who takes care of the boys 4 days/week. I am still here most days, and I guess we'll figure out a good way of working together with all the kids early after delivery. Well, at that point, DS1 will be almost done with Kindergarten, so we'll have everyone home during the summer. I hope we don't scare her off with so many kids! :)

I have never worked part-time, but I'm not sure what the schedule will look like when our family grows. I'm trying to be realistic and I'm not sure if both twins will make it through the pregnancy, but I'm hopeful. And if I feel like I need to cut back my hours once the babies are here, DH and I will figure things out. I am trying not to worry too much about it for now.


----------



## abic77

LittleBird said:


> abic77 said:
> 
> 
> MIL just been round and I have sent her to sainsburys to get me tomato soup and ham for ham sandwiches! She said she craved tomato soup when she was pregnant!! I'm not sure it's a craving, more just an addiction (a bit like my peanut butter and chocolate addiction!!)
> 
> I suffer from the chocolate/peanut butter addiction as well. There is nothing more wonderful than peanut butter cups! Mmmm... ham sandwiches and tomato soup sounds good too. I think I sense a new craving coming up!Click to expand...

OMG i LOVE peanut butter cups! The Reeses ones????? Quite hard to get over here (you can get them but you have to go searching!) but OH found them the other day in Sainsburys along with the peanutbutter smarties type things!

I LOVE chocolate/peanut butter cheesecake too......I am really excited about my trip to the States in 2 weeks time so i can go to my FAVOURITE place to eat....yup the cheesecake factory!!!!! I could live there if there was one over here (probably a good job there isn't one!!)..... i keep telling OH that i'm gonna open my own cheesecake factory in Leeds where i live but to be fair it takes me about 3 hours to make a good decent cheesecake so probably not the best business model in the world!


----------



## gemgem77

Mmmm I love peanut butter too lol I have gone off so many things now and just want bad things!!!


----------



## wantanerd

I was a teacher for four years before my hubby became an officer in the Air Force. we moved from Fl to Co and live on base. The Air Force is the reason I am pregnant with this baby. I am so grateful they paid for my fertility testing and my femara and HCG shot. 
I don't have to work (even though I miss it) thanks to the Air Force paying for our house and utilities. 
If I go back to work, it will be after Dec of next year when we move to another base somewhere in the country/world. Hubby gets a raise next month and another next september so I can stay home. We will see how that goes.


----------



## abic77

gemgem77 said:


> Mmmm I love peanut butter too lol I have gone off so many things now and just want bad things!!!

Me too!!!!!

Hey GemGem i just reread an email exchange we had and forgot that we're the same age (only 3 days separating us!).....

I always thought in my head i'll have my first at 34 and my second at 36......hhhmmmmm is it written in the stars?????


----------



## gemgem77

I forgot too!! What dates your b/day? I would like to have 2 so looks like we'll both be popping another out quite quickly lol


----------



## RedRose19

how many kids would all you ladies like ideally? :) i think me and oh would like a big family maybe 4-5 children i come from a big family 4 brothers and loved it :)


----------



## emma1985

Anyone else think time is going really fast.


----------



## gemgem77

RedRose19 said:


> how many kids would all you ladies like ideally? :) i think me and oh would like a big family maybe 4-5 children i come from a big family 4 brothers and loved it :)

We would ideally like 3 but it will all depend on finances to be honest, I think 1 might cost enough lol


----------



## RedRose19

emma1985 said:


> Anyone else think time is going really fast.

i find my time going so slow :dohh: lol not sure why


----------



## abic77

Yeah i think its going really slow too......it does feel like 9-10 weeks and 10-11 weeks was faster though (although i'm not at 11 yet til tomorrow!)

I originally said i either would like 0 kids or 5 kids. But i was like 22 when i thought that.....i think a lot depends on how i cope, how much money we have and how my biological clock gets on!

I am feeling slightly panicked as i have a meeting tomorrow morning with some really senior stakeholders and i haven't prepared properly which means i'll cock it up (fail to prepare and all that!) and now i am going out for a bike ride and have chores to do and it's my own fault for being on the flammin internet all day.......oooops!


----------



## wantanerd

RedRose19 said:


> how many kids would all you ladies like ideally? :) i think me and oh would like a big family maybe 4-5 children i come from a big family 4 brothers and loved it :)

Dh would like two, I would like three. I think if we have two boys then I will insist we adopt a girl. I will be happy if one of the two kids we plan to have is a girl, if not, I must have one. 

I was an only child and I always wanted siblings (it finally happened at 26 when my mom remarried and I gained a 33 year old stepbrother). DH had two sisters growing up. We will see what happens.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Lily it wasn't me with the broken ribs! Thankfully!

Abic yes you can get reeces peanut butter cups in Sainsbury's! My mum hunted them down, she loves them (she's canadian and used to have them there!) I had peanut butter and jam sandwich for lunch today! And it stayed down! Yay for peanut butter!

I forgot to say, last pregnancy I had terrible insomnia in the first tri, but I haven't had it this time *touch wood*

lol at gemgem and abic popping babies out quickly! I always wanted a small age gap, 2 years was ideal and will have 22 months between mine :) I always wanted a big family, 3-4 kids, but now I think we will stop at 2. For the time being anyways :)

Emma I think time is going fast. MUCH faster than last time. The first tri last time took an age, but this one has flown by. I can't believe I've only got 2 weeks of 1st tri left!


----------



## LittleBird

abic77 said:


> OMG i LOVE peanut butter cups! The Reeses ones????? Quite hard to get over here (you can get them but you have to go searching!) but OH found them the other day in Sainsburys along with the peanutbutter smarties type things!
> 
> I LOVE chocolate/peanut butter cheesecake too......I am really excited about my trip to the States in 2 weeks time so i can go to my FAVOURITE place to eat....yup the cheesecake factory!!!!! I could live there if there was one over here (probably a good job there isn't one!!)..... i keep telling OH that i'm gonna open my own cheesecake factory in Leeds where i live but to be fair it takes me about 3 hours to make a good decent cheesecake so probably not the best business model in the world!

Yes, Reese's! Although, my BIL found some, the Kirkland brand at Costco, and they're wonderful. And I have gotten a chocolate/peanut butter milk shake twice now since the BFP. Like liquid candy... Yum!

I haven't tried the cheesecake. We have a Cheesecake Factory about 20 mins. drive away. DH has been sweet to indulge my cravings so far with restaurants, especially on the weekends when our schedule is more relaxed. The thing I started craving the last couple of days was chicken and dumplings. Now, I know I can get some back home, but I just have to figure out who makes it around here! :)

Where are you going in the US?


----------



## jelly tots

afternoon all, wow loads of pages again, will try not to miss anything out.

Im currently working as a budgets manager for the raf and looking to transfer to a civil service job Birmingham way at christmas, hopefully i have an interview in the next week or so, so fingers crossed girls!
With me hopefully starting a new job (which sounds very interesting from the phone call i had yesterday) i will probably only have 6-9 months off, plus realistically thinking a year could be too long with the whole money thing. i am actually now feeling quite bad that they will not know of my 'situation' until my start date which would hopefully be 9th jan, im thinking maybe after i have the offer letter and have accepted and got my start date i could then tell them into the christmas holidays or something. bearing in mind i know how bad it is for the mod at the moment, but then again in my current workplace they wouldnt really care if i was made redundant or not so swings and roundabouts. i know its just a job, but there is also the possibility that in jan/feb 2013 hubster will be posted again (he is an officer so a posting is approx every 2 years) so i could either be returning to work to leave again, or have to transfer yet again to another place as we are in qtrs so have to move upon posting and march in at new place. fun and games of the armed forces ey. oh well at least he isnt due to go out of area again for a long time yet. as for working hours when i go back, the mod has the ability to turn any post into a job share for part time, but i think with my flexi contract i would try and stay full time.

i got my bounty pack at the booking in appointment, some good information books in there for this area, plus i got my purple nhs book. i didnt get a dvd about breastfeeding as they said there is a video online and that would be easier for me to look at.
got loads of money off vouchers, one for a free full pack of pampers nappies, loads for other free bits and bobs, then loads of other random ones for money off when you spend so muc etc.
im yet to pick my pack 2 up from boots, will probably do it this weekend if i go into town.
the emmas diary ones arent that good, but a few free bits in there, some palmers cocoa butter samples, a sample of nappies, fruit flakes and a few leaflets and money off coupons, there is a second emmas diary one that looks a bit better but think you cant get that one til after 25 weeks or something.

mmmm peanut butter cups, i love the nutrageous bars too, they are proper lush. im off to watford this weekend so will be visiting krispy kreme for my fix, may have to get a double dozen so can share the love at work on tuesday.

laura i hope you find a solution for work, and anyone else having problems i did remember there was another (sorry computer at work being stupid so dont want to risk losing what ive written so far). its out of order if they know and are treating you pants, surely you can get them done for it because they arent allowed to discriminate and are supposed to treat you a little more fairly in regards to appointments and leave etc. im quite lucky on that front, my line managers is really good, always asking how i am or telling me to go home if im feeling a bit off. his sister has just had a baby so think that helps.

anyways i better get ready to try and get out of work on time. abi - will reply to you later chick.

im off round to my friends after tea tonight to go and have cuddles with archie and a catch up about weddings with all of the girls, he is now two months old and changed so much already from his pictures on fb, cant wait. still strange that i will have one of them this time next year.

if anyone wants to add me on fb then pls pm me and will send you the link etc when i get home. cant get on here, all sites like that are blocked.

speak laters, have a good evening.xx


----------



## LittleBird

RedRose19 said:


> how many kids would all you ladies like ideally? :) i think me and oh would like a big family maybe 4-5 children i come from a big family 4 brothers and loved it :)

I wanted a big family. Before we were married, DH said 1 or 2 kids, I said 2 or 3. But then I thought about it some more and thought I'd really like 3 or 4. So, when we had our first miscarriage about a year ago, DH and I talked and decided we'd try for one more child. That pregnancy was a surprise, like our other two. We've never been good at planning. Once DH agreed to one more child, we tried again. That was our second miscarriage. After that, I started going to a FS because I knew something must be out of balance with my hormones. After several months of trying, we finally got pregnant again, this time with twins. I just hope they both make it and I get my four children!

DH has two brothers, and we all have a lot of fun together. I have one brother and he lives far away and I have felt sad that we aren't closer. I just thought a bigger family would give our kids a better chance of having each other when we're no longer here.

I turn 35 this month, and I always wanted to have my kids before this point. I expect that this will be my last pregnancy. I'll probably get my tubes tied while having a c-section.


----------



## Lilyfire

Emzy, sorry, I'm having difficulty retaining names AND a train of thought!

I would like 2 I think! Both hubby and I have a feeling this is a girl and it wasn't until I looked at the Chinese predictor thing recently and it predicted a boy that I realised I think I would love a girl. Don't get me wrong, I'm over the moon to be pregnant and will honestly be amazingly happy and grateful whatever we get, I was just shocked at myself for having developed a slight preference, and feel kinda guilty that I have. Although weirdly, we have sorted the boys name out (Oscar) and keep flitting on the girls (currently Amelie) Imacnt wait to find out!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Lily I imagine you with a girl! And Jellytots I imagine with a girl... and Abic I imagine with a boy.... hmmm wonder if I am right ha ha! Gemini I think you will have a boy too. And firstbean boy but then maybe that's because you have a boy already! 

Wonder what I'll have?!


----------



## Emzywemzy

And Emma I always think of with a girl and Gemgem with a boy lol my random predictions!!


----------



## Lilyfire

Ladies, there we have it: Mystic Emzy's Gender Preditions!!! LOL!


----------



## jelly tots

Emzywemzy said:


> Lily I imagine you with a girl! And Jellytots I imagine with a girl... and Abic I imagine with a boy.... hmmm wonder if I am right ha ha! Gemini I think you will have a boy too. And firstbean boy but then maybe that's because you have a boy already!
> 
> Wonder what I'll have?!

i'm thinking a girl :) lol be funny if it turns out to be true


----------



## Lilyfire

Emzy's, are you hoping for a boy to be different, or another little girl? Or no real preference? I can't remember, did you say you weren't going to find out?


----------



## Emzywemzy

ha ha ha I could make a fortune if it turned out to be right!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

I will find out and I really don't mind at all what I have. I have always imagined myself with 2 girls, but a boy would be amazing too seeing as I already have a girl. But I do love having a little girl. Either would be amazing, I really don't mind x


----------



## Lilyfire

Sorry for the slight deviation, but I was just looking at the pics on my iPhone and there is one of (ok, I'm not weird) a bottle of Clomid with a box of OPKs and some preseed! I took at as kinda of a "ok, we're all set, please work" reminder to myself. Gosh, it seems like yesterday that I was peeing on OPKs hoping for that smiley face just to know we even had a chance of getting pregnant, reading all the Clomid stories on the net of people with BFPs on their first round and hoping so much that was us (it was!) We have been so lucky and I can't believe there's a tiny 10 week old baby flailing around inside me!!!

OK.... I think that was the hormones, I had to get it out!!! :D


----------



## Lilyfire

Oh and for any other week 10 ladies struggling with the prune/poo/lump of coal thing, this is a pic from one of my baby books- actual size in relation to my hand! :D yeeeeeeey!

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m609/mistylux/ec340a4a.jpg


----------



## Lilyfire

Emzy- I just saw your pic in the first tri bump section! Nice bump!! I was having a skim through cos both hubby and I think I've got a little bump going now too, even though this is my first, you can definitely see and feel a difference! I love it!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

aw how lovely :) I read something yesterday that said at 11 weeks, baby is the length of your thumb :)

Has everyone signed up for the babycentre emails? I signed up when pregnant with Holly and loved getting the weekly updates and I still get them for her now that she's here saying what milestones she will be hitting and things! Now I'm getting the pregnancy ones again as well :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thanks hun! I've popped quicker this time around. I need to do an 11 weeker as well, see if there is any difference! I did one every week from 20 weeks last pregnancy and I want to do one every week from earlier this time x


----------



## cricket in VA

Emzy - what am I having?? I secretly kind of want a boy and yet am pretty sure it's a girl. We'll find out in June! 

As for the insomnia, I'm up from 2:30-4 am usually, but sleep about 10-15 hours e rest of the day! Super exhausted. Taking naps because I've found it doesn't impact the middle of the night wakefulness at all. Abic, I usually have a small snack which helps me go back to sleep.

Happy to report today that the meds are working!!! Functional for my meetings so far AND kept food down. Win! 

When I can eat I'm eating peanut butter cups like it's my job. Guess the protien sugar mix is good for us!

I run mentoring programs for gang involved youth, and am planning to only work a few hours as of June...mostly just to have some adult interaction. We've arranged our finances so I can stay home if I want. I will for sure after number two...daycare is so expensive it wouldn't make sense to work at that point. We're planning on two, although I'm secretly hoping the next baby is actually twins! I would like to wait a bit before having another, but I'll be 34 when this junebug is born, so can't wait too long!


----------



## Touch the Sky

i had a scan this week but my baby is quite large and the dr said it's about 2 inches long, crown to rump! i just think it's so crazy that i have a tiny human inside of me.


----------



## TrAyBaby

oooooo Emzy what am i going to have??????

I cant believe how fast this thread moves, how do you ladies find time to post here during the day? My life is sooooo busy right now. I work 2 jobs. 2 days a week im a primary school teacher, i have a P2 class full of lively 5 & 6 years olds so they keep me on my toes. Then i also work in a cinema as a supervisor/manager 5 times a week. Trouble is that the cinema job the rota changes every week so i dont work the same days every week. And this week (as in tomorrow and Friday) i happen to be on shift straight after i finish school. So for the next 2 days im working both jobs back to back aaaaaaarrrrrgggh. Im actually wondering how the hell im actually going to be able to do it this week as im so tired. My day will start at 7am and wont finish till about midnight :(

I dont know which job i'll go back to after my maternity leave, or what kind of hours i'll do. I guess we'll have to see how the money situation is by then. Also by the time this june bug makes an appearance i'll be 34 and me and OH want to have at least 2 kids, maybe 3 so we dont want to have a big gap between kiddies.


----------



## cricket in VA

OMG...traybaby, I have no clue how you do that! On good days I work 9 hours or so and it totally wipes me out!! Sometimes I even have to take the next day off to sleep! You are a champ!


----------



## usamom

emma1985 said:


> Anyone considering a home birth?

I thought about it with my first one, but opted for the hospital. I was very satisfied with my experience and despite that I had a lot of medical intervention, I had a great birth and felt like I had control of my body and what was happening. I'm hoping for a repeat experience this time around!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Cricket my prediction for you is girl! TrAybaby my prediction for you is boy! ha ha I really have no idea what I am talking about, it's purely what I see you with!

I come on here when I should be doing chores when Holly is napping or playing alone :haha:


----------



## usamom

How are you ladies doing with symptoms? I've got none- and of course- it has me worried! My doctor is 500 miles away, so I can't exactly go in for a checkup. We heard a heartbeat at six weeks, so I'm sure all is well.. It's just making me nervous... Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## babyd0310

Woahhh loads of pages to go through!!
Emzy - what do you think I will have??!! Haha you should start charging lol.
Lily - It was me with the broken ribs, and yes was very painful!! I break them probably once a year, usually in the winter when I get a cough! But not broken anything (touch wood) in just over a year.
Gemini - It is funny you say about having a colposcopy, I had one last year and was told that the risk of miscarriage is higher after having one, and I remember being asked about it last time. I will be under consultant care anyway, but didn't know what having a colposcopy would mean. 
I work in the pathology department at our local hospital, I originally worked in the lab processing smear tests, but when I returned from maternity leave my bitch boss moved me into the office as it was a "safer environment" for me haha, so now I enter the specimens onto the computer every afternoon!


----------



## RedRose19

emzy what do you think ill have :D

i think we should put up what we think were having and guess a weight and see how right or wrong lol when the babies are here? :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

BabyD and RedRose I think you'll both have girls!

Good idea RedRose! 

I think I'll have another girl and the weight will be 8lb 5oz!


----------



## RedRose19

i think we are having a girl and will be 7lbs 2 both me and oh were only 6lbs when we were born


----------



## Emzywemzy

Holly was 7lb 9 but was 2 weeks early. I reckon I'll go early again but baby will be heavier x


----------



## dt1234565

Bloody I can't keep up with this thread and it's only been a day!

I can't remember most things I have just read! But Gemini I hope work eases for you it's crap when work make you feel like that.

Emma I had a home birth with Sonny and it's the best thing I ever did! I personally feel you are monitored more than in hospital as the midwife is with you and you only and doesn't leave you to see to other patients. I would definitely do it again if I am allowed to.

No of children I wanted - 2! Hence Taya and Flynn being close in age. DH always wanted 4 hopefully his gonna get his wish and I am glad I don't have 2 x x x

What do you predict for me??? I am changing my mind from boy and thinking girl now no idea why though!!!

xxxx


----------



## cricket in VA

I'm guessing girl at 6 lbs 7 oz ( wishful thinking, right?!), although DH and I were both under 7 lbs, so maybe!


----------



## cricket in VA

Oh, and I would totally do a home birth, but I think DH is too nervous for that. Hoping for a water birth in the hospital though...it just sounds so much more pleasant!


----------



## Lilyfire

Cricket: so glad you're feeling better and the meds are working, it sounds like you're really having a crappy time. Not long until the hormones level out! :)

Baby d- that sounds awful, I hope you manage stear clear of the broken ribs this time.

Usamom- I had that exact thing, last week everything disappeared (apart from this hip pain) and didn't come back. I went for a scan because I was freaking out and the baby was there wriggling about just fine! Aparently this is around the time things will calm down, we are just a bit lucky I guess.

As long as my baby is heavier than I was I'm happy: I was born in my 26th week at 2lbs 4ozs. Scary, now I can appreciate what that meant.


----------



## cricket in VA

usamom said:


> How are you ladies doing with symptoms? I've got none- and of course- it has me worried! My doctor is 500 miles away, so I can't exactly go in for a checkup. We heard a heartbeat at six weeks, so I'm sure all is well.. It's just making me nervous... Anyone else in the same boat?

I am still sick as a dog when not medicated, but my doc did say at some point all symptoms will go away and don't be freaked out, if that helps!


----------



## babyd0310

Ahhh emzy I think a girl aswell, I really want another girl but I know how much DH wants a boy so I don't mind either way..i'm just not a boy person really!! I have no idea what to guess with weight, Grace was 8lb 12oz and most people I know who have had big babies, they keep getting bigger!!! And I really don't fancy having a bigger one!!!x


----------



## dt1234565

Not always! Mine were 9lb 3, 7lb 6, 8lb 2. For some strange reason I think this one may be my biggest! I hope not though!!! X


----------



## usamom

cricket in VA said:


> usamom said:
> 
> 
> How are you ladies doing with symptoms? I've got none- and of course- it has me worried! My doctor is 500 miles away, so I can't exactly go in for a checkup. We heard a heartbeat at six weeks, so I'm sure all is well.. It's just making me nervous... Anyone else in the same boat?
> 
> I am still sick as a dog when not medicated, but my doc did say at some point all symptoms will go away and don't be freaked out, if that helps!Click to expand...

It sure does.. I feel so guilty about posting about my total loss of symptoms when some of you are just suffering so badly! I hope things look better for you soon! You have my sympathies if nothing else! :hugs:


----------



## Emzywemzy

I had growth scans with Holly at 32 and 36 weeks and they said oohh expect a big baby, it should be between 9lb and 10lb!! As it happens she came 2 weeks early and was only 7lb 9oz but if she'd have gone overdue she could well have been 9lb something!!


----------



## babyd0310

Thanks dt that's good to know!! I am going to ask my Nan what the weight of all hers were (she had 5) just to see what she says!xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

usamom it's normal for symptoms to disappear around 9-10 weeks, as that's when the placenta starts to take over. I wish my bloody symptoms would disappear!! ha ha I swear my hormones are in overdrive still, I'm still being sick (although dare I say it, I've been less sick than usual this last 2 days... fingers crossed!! But I know it can come back with a vengence) and my nipples feel like they are on fire, as well as resembling wagon wheels!


----------



## babyd0310

Emzywemzy said:


> I had growth scans with Holly at 32 and 36 weeks and they said oohh expect a big baby, it should be between 9lb and 10lb!! As it happens she came 2 weeks early and was only 7lb 9oz but if she'd have gone overdue she could well have been 9lb something!!

I had scans every 4 weeks and they told me at every one she was going to be small, around 7lb lol just goes to show they aren't always right!x


----------



## broodybelle

Wowsers, even by this thread's standards it has moved fast today!!!

I think I'm having a boy but would like a girl. My mum had 3 boys before me and my husband is one of 2 boys with a younger sister, so boy feels the most likely scenario! DH would like a boy- something to do with football and cricket I think.

All I know is that we'll be thrilled to have a happy, healthy baby of either gender. That's all we're praying to God for.

I reckon baby will be about 8lbs. Just a guestimate. My worst fear is baby being born with teeth as my freakish husband was! Painful breast feeding.... the worst thing is that his teeth then went back into his gums and his parents had to go through teething with him too!!!

x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Not the best shot, but here's my 11 week bump x
 



Attached Files:







11 weeks.jpg
File size: 4.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Emzywemzy

babyd0310 said:


> Emzywemzy said:
> 
> 
> I had growth scans with Holly at 32 and 36 weeks and they said oohh expect a big baby, it should be between 9lb and 10lb!! As it happens she came 2 weeks early and was only 7lb 9oz but if she'd have gone overdue she could well have been 9lb something!!
> 
> I had scans every 4 weeks and they told me at every one she was going to be small, around 7lb lol just goes to show they aren't always right!xClick to expand...

No they are quite often wrong aren't they! That's what I kept telling myself when they told me to expect a 10lber lol


----------



## babyd0310

Lol! Lovely bump emzy!! I look huuge tonight, not sure if it is all bloat though? I am finding it quite hard to hide now!xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Me too! Mine's defo quite a lot of bloat but it's starting to harden up at the bottom now and the bloats kind of moving upwards!!


----------



## babyd0310

I just ran upstairs to take a quick "bump" pic!! Not the best, but you get the idea!
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Emzywemzy

Lovely bump!! You're so slim you lucky thing ;)


----------



## babyd0310

Ah thank you ...I don't feel it at the moment!!! Took alot of hard work and now throwing it all out the window!!x


----------



## TrAyBaby

beautiful bump pics girlies :thumbup:

i can't wait to have a bump, i still have some bloat some evenings but i think just above and to the sides of my pubic bone is starting to get a bit harder. Is this the start of my bump??? Will post a pic the minute i have one :)


----------



## babyd0310

TrAybaby that does sound like the beginnings of a bump!! Hopefully won't be long!x


----------



## abic77

Hey everyone!

I was on here at about 4pm and then just logged on again and can't believe how many posts there have been since then!!

Well....firstly (apologies to whoever said it i can't remember!) but i had the WORST bloat up until about 5 days ago and it seems to have gone right down (just normal flabby belly now!!)....the bloat was a challenge tho coz none of my trousers fit me!

Emzy and Cricket - so sorry you're still feeling poorly girls.....hopefully it won't be or much longer and you will start to blossom?? 

My boss told me yesterday that i was glowing! I was like naaah shut up and he said (exact words) "Abs.....just accept you look nice today....i have seen you look shit and when you look shit you look really shit and i havent seen you not look shit for months so take the compliment" Nice!!!!! I feel like i look like shit tho.....stuppid bloody headaches are PISSING ME RIGHT OFF! It's just not good enough! I am really hoping that in the next week or 2 we will all start to glow and feel like we're glowing from the inside too!!

Emzy....I definitely can see me with a boy....how weird that you could see me with a boy too! I (as everyone does) just hope for healthy happy baby but i have a gut instinct it's a girl but kinda hoping it's a boy!

Oh i have a new boys name (well 2 actually)....Felix or Jasper (OH likes Felix, I like Jasper)...he says it reminds him of Jasper Carrot so not sure he'll go for that one! 

Girls still are Amelie, Matilda or Olivia....hhhmmm we'll see!

As for birth weight....it's gonna be a big one i think.....i was almost 10lbs and OH was around 8....really hope it's not too massive tho (I'm not looking forward to the burning ring of fire!!)....

Oh there was something i was gonna say but i have totally forgotten....it was with reference to someone's post which it has gone from my mind (typical baby brain kicking in i think???)...speaking of which I did 2 baby brain things....first i put a jar of pickle away and tidied up then found the lid from the pickle and realised i had put the open jar back in the cupboard. The other thing was i went to fill up my hot water bottle last night from the kettle and found myself about to fill it from the milk bottle!! I stopped just in time!
Phew!

Right....y brain is so asleep it needs to go to bed now.

Love you all and great to hear so much stuff going on!
Night night xoxoxo


----------



## abic77

OH PS while i'm thinking about it...

I had a colposcopy (about 8 years ago though) and havent even mentioned it to anyone......should i ?????


----------



## abic77

LittleBird said:


> abic77 said:
> 
> 
> OMG i LOVE peanut butter cups! The Reeses ones????? Quite hard to get over here (you can get them but you have to go searching!) but OH found them the other day in Sainsburys along with the peanutbutter smarties type things!
> 
> I LOVE chocolate/peanut butter cheesecake too......I am really excited about my trip to the States in 2 weeks time so i can go to my FAVOURITE place to eat....yup the cheesecake factory!!!!! I could live there if there was one over here (probably a good job there isn't one!!)..... i keep telling OH that i'm gonna open my own cheesecake factory in Leeds where i live but to be fair it takes me about 3 hours to make a good decent cheesecake so probably not the best business model in the world!
> 
> Yes, Reese's! Although, my BIL found some, the Kirkland brand at Costco, and they're wonderful. And I have gotten a chocolate/peanut butter milk shake twice now since the BFP. Like liquid candy... Yum!
> 
> I haven't tried the cheesecake. We have a Cheesecake Factory about 20 mins. drive away. DH has been sweet to indulge my cravings so far with restaurants, especially on the weekends when our schedule is more relaxed. The thing I started craving the last couple of days was chicken and dumplings. Now, I know I can get some back home, but I just have to figure out who makes it around here! :)
> 
> Where are you going in the US?Click to expand...

OMG so jealous you're 20 mins away from the cheesecake factory!!!! MY OH commissioned a woman to make me my very own chocolate swirl cheesecake with peanut butter for my birthday which was YUM!!

We're off to Boston on 23rd November....got a 5 course meal booked for thanksgiving (which i am a teeny bit too excited about) and when we booked it the plan was to get really pissed on champagne and basically go on a bender....but i will be on the lemonade now!!! I plan to shop shop shop and buy loads of stuff i can't get here (or can but cheaper!)....on my list so far is a kindle fire, Ugg bailey buttons and replenish my Mac makeup coz it's all so much cheaper!!!

Yippeeeeee!


----------



## emma1985

I know I have no reason to be but I'm scared, private scan tomorrow as nhs scan not till 13weeks! No idea how to get to scan place its over an hours motorway drive. Hubby cannot come as he is at work (he was a little annoyed I booked it for tomorrow) so going alone which I don't mind BUT I'm scared. I have a 6 weeks scan and they found a heartbeat, but so worried.


----------



## Lilyfire

Oh emzy... I know it was in relation to your nipples but now all I can think of is wagon wheels, and they don't have them over here! Dammit, must find a suitable wagon wheel substitute!!!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

ha ha ha ha :haha:


----------



## LittleBird

abic77 said:


> OMG so jealous you're 20 mins away from the cheesecake factory!!!! MY OH commissioned a woman to make me my very own chocolate swirl cheesecake with peanut butter for my birthday which was YUM!!
> 
> We're off to Boston on 23rd November....got a 5 course meal booked for thanksgiving (which i am a teeny bit too excited about) and when we booked it the plan was to get really pissed on champagne and basically go on a bender....but i will be on the lemonade now!!! I plan to shop shop shop and buy loads of stuff i can't get here (or can but cheaper!)....on my list so far is a kindle fire, Ugg bailey buttons and replenish my Mac makeup coz it's all so much cheaper!!!
> 
> Yippeeeeee!

Yes, Cheesecake Factory is close, but can you believe it's been over a year since I've been there? Hmm... my birthday will be here soon. Maybe I can drag everyone out there for it. Last year, we all had dinner at this sushi restaurant that I love. Argh! Decisions, decisions. :haha:

I don't know much about Boston. I went there once when I was in high school for a short visit, but it's been years and years. The Thanksgiving dinner sounds good -- I really love Thanksgiving food!

Good luck with all the shopping you have planned, and I hope you have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Touch the Sky

hey is round ligament pain in the lower area, like on the side? i'm having the worst pains today, down low onthe right. it is SO umcomfortable!! :(


----------



## Lilyfire

Touch the Sky said:


> hey is round ligament pain in the lower area, like on the side? i'm having the worst pains today, down low onthe right. it is SO umcomfortable!! :(

Sounds about right, I mainly feel it on the inside of the hipbone. I've grown to like it, as all my symptoms have calmed down now, I like the stretchy growing feeling! Weird I know!


----------



## cricket in VA

Wow. So, started getting some gas pains tonight, then had a complete poonami. Over an hour of hot flashes, accompanied by vomiting and loose stools. So uncomfortable, although clearly stored up for a long time given how little I've eaten! I think I feel better now, but totally wiped out!


----------



## gigglesems

Oh no Cricket - that sounds awful. Hopefully you will be on countdown to all of this sickness leaving you sometime in the next few weeks :hugs:

I got my first midwife appointment through the post today...its not until 30th Nov by which time I will be about 14 weeks! Called and they have no other appointments available although they did say that when I am there, because of my history they might be able to do a quick scan for me to reassure me everything is okay. That is great news for me as I was going to have to pay for a scan as my next one is not until 18-20 weeks! Although I probs wont get a picture, but thats okay! It might be my only midwife appointment as was under doctor/consultant led care last time and might have to again this time. My first appointment with the doc we will probably decide if I am to have another c-section!! Oh well - I am happy to finally have my appointment!!!

Have you ladies thought of any inventive ways you plan on sharing your news with the world? I have been thinking of some Facebook status' but that is about it! x


----------



## emma1985

Morning girls,

Hope you are all okay this morning. I've had the most terrible nights sleep, couldn't get comfy, was having weird dreams, then needed the loo or felt sick. I cannot wait till we are all safely out of this rotten 1st trimester.

Cricket - bless you, try and rest.
Touch the Sky and Lily - I have pain like that, midwife said it was sciatica.
Giggles - I am paying for a private scan, as my NHS one is at 13 weeks and I cannot bear to wait two more weeks! I'm petrified.

What is everyone doing today, I'm covering a lunch shift at work, then scan at 3:15 in leeds. 

X


----------



## emma1985

Ps - well done all you limes! I'm a lime tomorrow! How exciting! Seems so much more exciting then being a poppyseed or an apple pip!


----------



## FirstBean

Wow I have missed out on an awful lot have tried to catch up but cant remember anything. I have had a poorly Ollie the past couple of days so not been getting much sleep.
usamom- I think we are due about the same time and my symptoms have gone to only the sore boobs but only on a morning. But I arent worrying as symptoms do come and go and I had no symptoms at all with Ollie. 
I think I am going to have a boy and will weigh 8lb2oz. Ollie was born 2 and half weeks early and was 7lb12oz so a good weight condsidering he was early if I had gone full term they said he would of been around 9lb.
Good Luck for your scan today Emma. 
Cricket- I know what you mean with the poonami :haha: I was the same at about 3am had bad stomach pains then it came I had to rush to the toilet (tmi).


----------



## Gemini85

Can't wait to see pics Emma! Good luck! Woop lime! X


----------



## gigglesems

Oh Emma - best of luck hun!! I am sure everything will be fine - especially with the symptoms you have been having. I have already had to pay for two scans so far this pregnancy (and had to pay for one the cycle before cos of the MC). So I have had three scans in the last three months at $175 a pop (about 110 pound)! I really cant afford another one at the minute so the midwife made my day - just hope they do do one when I have my appointment! 

Cant wait to hear your news! Will be thinking of you! xx


----------



## gigglesems

Oh and for me I think boy and 8lb 2oz.


----------



## cliqmo

Good luck Emma! Please add pics asap!! Hope everyone else is well and happy etc xx


----------



## emma1985

gigglesems said:


> Oh Emma - best of luck hun!! I am sure everything will be fine - especially with the symptoms you have been having. I have already had to pay for two scans so far this pregnancy (and had to pay for one the cycle before cos of the MC). So I have had three scans in the last three months at $175 a pop (about 110 pound)! I really cant afford another one at the minute so the midwife made my day - just hope they do do one when I have my appointment!
> 
> Cant wait to hear your news! Will be thinking of you! xx

Thanks Hun, $175 is expensive, mine is £50 but I have to drive for an hour to get there!

Sooo scared.


----------



## gigglesems

I know it is easy to say but try not to worry Emma - I am sure all is going to be well! We are all here for you and keeping all things crossed! xx


----------



## babyd0310

Good luck Emma!!x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Enjoy your scan today Emma! and happy lime day lol x


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Hiya hope everyone is doing well. :flower: 

Is anyone else having hip pains? I haven't had this before, and it seems it would be too early for this kind of thing. Hip problems run in my family anyway - my mum is due to have a hip replacement soon. So I'm not even sure it's pregnancy related at all? :shrug:


----------



## jelly tots

morning everyone, didnt get the chance to get back on last night as left my friends a bit late and went literally straight to bed, has to have been the latest night ive had the last few weeks. so blimmin tired today now though.
archie was just gorgeous and he has changed loads again, he is still so tiny but has got loads bigger since the last time i saw him.

the girls all reckon im having a girl too, i have no idea of weight though as i was born 3 months early and weighed only 3lb, hubster was on time and weighed about 6lb 9.

happy lime day to everyone today!

emma, good luck for your scan, im sure all will be fine. just those nerves we all will get with something like that.

eeek! a week tomorrow i get to see my jellybean :D cant come soon enough.

got a call this morning from the people at the job i applied for, my interview is at 10am on monday, which comes in handy as i am over that way anyways this weekend. plus i get a days holiday back as classed as a duty with being in redeployment, fantastic!
a nice start to my weekend with today being my friday.

hope everyone is well this morning.

im trying to kep down my cereal i have just had, ended up bringing some to work as been getting hungry mid morning and thought it would help. cant eat when i first get up. i think i have a problem keeping dairy down though as now feel a bit nauseous, not eaten a yogurt in at least a month. thought i had gotten over most of the sickness, but obviously not quite. :s


----------



## Emzywemzy

Jelly dairy is defo the worst for me to keep down! Makes me throw up instantly. That and coffee!


----------



## Euronova

Louise - I have had a bit of hip pain, front of the hip sort of the ligament there. I think it has to do with the hormones relaxing our ligaments and tendons to allow the uterus to grow.
I crouched down at the weekend and I think as those are more stretchy I must have hurt it a bit.
I think it's quite common and for me it was really early on to.


----------



## RedRose19

omg ladies i just got a phone call about a job i applied for just yesterday she asked was 15 hours ok i said perfect ( as im preg but didnt tell her that yet) this job is to cover a maternity leave for 6 months this job would be perfect.. i hope so much i get it!! please send me some luck ladies!! :D


----------



## babyd0310

Lots of luck your way RedRose!!xx


----------



## Gemini85

FX for you! Jealous. My 40 hour weeks are killing me off! Z


----------



## Euronova

Good luck Red Rose!


----------



## abic77

emma1985 said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> Hope you are all okay this morning. I've had the most terrible nights sleep, couldn't get comfy, was having weird dreams, then needed the loo or felt sick. I cannot wait till we are all safely out of this rotten 1st trimester.
> 
> Cricket - bless you, try and rest.
> Touch the Sky and Lily - I have pain like that, midwife said it was sciatica.
> Giggles - I am paying for a private scan, as my NHS one is at 13 weeks and I cannot bear to wait two more weeks! I'm petrified.
> 
> What is everyone doing today, I'm covering a lunch shift at work, then scan at 3:15 in leeds.
> 
> X


Hey Emma,

Where are you going for your scan?? I am in Leeds.....I can meet up with you after or before if you want??

Don't worry...there's nothing to worry about....you have seen your baby's HB and you have been feeling crap so there is nothing to worry about hun!

I know what it's like when you have to find your way somewhere tho....I am exactly the same!

Chin up hun and please do let me know if you want to meet up.....if not that's cool but if i can help with directions or anything then i will try my best  x


----------



## abic77

Good luck redrose!!!! i have everything crossed for you!


----------



## abic77

....still can't decide whether to get the flu jab...

MIL says i should get it but my mum says i should think about what is best for me and baby!! 

What's the right answer??

PS still don't know if it's safe to highlight hair but i have gone about 3 months now without any bleach and my roots are awful (and quite grey unfortunately!!!)


----------



## abic77

OMG I am soooooo bored at work.........


----------



## Euronova

Hey Abs, 
I red in What to Expect that highlights are safe cause the product does not touch the scalp like a full colour does. I was getting a colour and highlights before and I went last week, explained to the hairdresser i was pregnant and we went for 2 tones of highlights. She also said it was safe (and she is pregnant herself)


----------



## jelly tots

lol, i am quite bored at work too even though i have tonnes to do, just spent 45mins replying to a friend on the forces forum i go on oops! 

and now im wasting time by going through what i wrote on my job aplication to try and think what to say in the interview.

yeah highlights are fine, they always say do a skin test first though with your hormones changing etc but as they dont really touch your head im sure you will be fine. esp if you normally have it done.

ooo good luck redrose, looks like the job front is looking up for us both :D


----------



## Gemini85

ah cool, my roots are horrendous as well! my hairdresser said that hormones can mean it wont always take the way it usually does, it can go funny colours or something!?! im also very confused over the flu jab, two pregnant friends of mine have had it, and then spent a couple of days feeling like they have the flu... x


----------



## jelly tots

you do get a dose of the flu when you have the jab, as that what in essence it actually is, a small dose of it so your antibodies get used to fighting it.
i still need to book mine, but keep forgetting to call up.


----------



## jocie

why did i now see this thread before? ha! 
Im due june 1, 2012! woohoooo! :)


----------



## Gemini85

welcome jocie! dont be shy, jump in at any point, everyones lovely! whens your scan? have you had one already? x


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'm getting the flu jab on 21st Nov. My Mum always feels fluey when she's had the jab but I've had it before and I didn't feel anything. It's not a live virus they inject into you, so it's not supposed to give you flu symptoms, but it seems to in quite a few people. I did my research on it's safety and stuff and I have decided that getting the flu in pregnancy is far more dangerous than any potential problems the jab 'might' cause, so I've decided to go for it. I've had the proper flu twice in my life and I don't want it ever again!!


----------



## abic77

Welcome Jocie and congrats!!

What beautiful children you have btw!

This thread moves incredibly fast....I logged off at 4pm yesterday and back on at 8.30pm and there was 3 full pages!!


----------



## Fliss

Can I join? My EDD is 30/06/2012

I need this time to go a little faster *paces*


----------



## abic77

Hey Fliss....welcome and of course you can join!!!


I thought it went really slowly then got to 9 weeks and between 9-11 it seemed to fly but because i have only 1 week left before telling people it seems to have slowed riiiggggghhhhhtttt dddoooooooowwwwwwnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

WELCOME!

So tell us a bit about you....


----------



## RedRose19

i just had some pick and mix and now i feel :sick: oh why did i have to have some! :dohh:


----------



## jelly tots

welcome jocie and fliss, congratulations!


----------



## jocie

abic77 said:


> Welcome Jocie and congrats!!
> 
> What beautiful children you have btw!
> 
> This thread moves incredibly fast....I logged off at 4pm yesterday and back on at 8.30pm and there was 3 full pages!!

aww thanks! :D 
im excited for a fast moving thread!


----------



## Gemini85

we have all given up on keeping up! half the time we are just throwing in random comments! cant wait til june tho, will be amazing seeing all our photos etc! 
I feel like ive come to a stop waiting for 12 week scan, the weekend after this one is going to be excruciating as my appointment is at 8.45 on the Monday morning! ARGH! tried so hard to make it the friday, but the woman wouldnt do it, ill be 12+1 on the 21st when i have mine! even more excited to find out gender! i want to get buying!!!! x


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

It's so difficult keeping up with this thread. You all talk too much :haha:

Just found out I have a job interview tomorrow at 4.30pm. I've been job hunting for months with no luck, so fingers crossed it goes well!


----------



## cricket in VA

Ugh. Today and tomorrow I have to work full days, and I'm coming off two other full days of work. I know many of you have to do this everyday...I have no clue how! I'm so wiped out. The thought of going to work is making me want to cry right now. I just want to curl up and not move. Sorry for the downer post - I'm just at a loss for how to deal with myself! And then Sat I have a bachelorette party I HAVE to go to since I'm due a week after the wedding and it's out of state so there's no way to go :( just looked at the menu for the dinner place and nothing I can really eat on there. Ugh! Ok. Rant over. I guess I'll go buck up and shower and get on to work.


----------



## RedRose19

Hi I'm Louise said:


> It's so difficult keeping up with this thread. You all talk too much :haha:
> 
> Just found out I have a job interview tomorrow at 4.30pm. I've been job hunting for months with no luck, so fingers crossed it goes well!

good luck this is so funny i got a job interview 2mor too :haha:
i think pregnancy must bring good luck to job finding lol :thumbup:


----------



## cricket in VA

Oh, and Laura, I've read every post!


----------



## cricket in VA

Good luck to those with interviews!


----------



## Gemini85

i felt like that yesterday cricket. i had a breakdown pretty much, feel better now tho. 
My work are making me have a 4 hour appt with an occupational therapist! im hoping they will let me start later and finish earlier, as currently my commute in the rush hour takes me an hour and a half each way! 12 hour days door to door. i cant take much more! Worried about how much money this will lose me however... x


----------



## Gemini85

well done for reading every post! thats an impressive feat! x


----------



## jelly tots

RedRose19 said:


> Hi I'm Louise said:
> 
> 
> It's so difficult keeping up with this thread. You all talk too much :haha:
> 
> Just found out I have a job interview tomorrow at 4.30pm. I've been job hunting for months with no luck, so fingers crossed it goes well!
> 
> good luck this is so funny i got a job interview 2mor too :haha:
> i think pregnancy must bring good luck to job finding lol :thumbup:Click to expand...

it must do lol as mine is on monday.

good luck louise!


----------



## RedRose19

oooh good luck jelly tots :thumbup:


----------



## cricket in VA

Laura, I would be breaking down too with days like that! I'm struggling with 8-10 hour days! I can only work a few of them and then I am too knackered and have to take a day off to sleep. We have a mandatory, all-day training tomorrow and I honestly don't know how I'm going to get through it. The meds kind of work, but I still can't eat much, so I'm just exhausted and weak all the time. Hurry up second tri!!


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Good luck to all of us with our interviews! :thumbup:


----------



## Gemini85

i know! ive never in my life felt tiredness like it, its making me irrational and overly sensitive too. cant wait to feel better, cmon 2nd tri! X


----------



## 9babiesgone

So sick every single night! Is anyone else getting their morning sickness at night?


----------



## RedRose19

i have mine usually at lunch time.. prob cuz i never know what to eat and usually wait to long to eat. every time i say to oh im feeling sicky or like crap he just says it sounds like a growing day! lol


----------



## 9babiesgone

Lol that is funny! I feel weird my nausea is like clock work at around 6 pm every day till early morning


----------



## Lilyfire

abic77 said:


> ....still can't decide whether to get the flu jab...
> 
> MIL says i should get it but my mum says i should think about what is best for me and baby!!
> 
> What's the right answer??
> 
> PS still don't know if it's safe to highlight hair but i have gone about 3 months now without any bleach and my roots are awful (and quite grey unfortunately!!!)

I just wanted to add my experience for you: thanks to our awesome insurance I have a very good OB, her and her partner have been on tv here in new York as experts and I had to wait months to get in with her (back before I was pregnant) so I really trust her. She actually gave me the flu shot in her office saying that it is absolutely safe, but getting the flu while pregnant can cause all sorts of problems, including death. There is a particular type to get if you are pregnant- obviously I didn't ask what it is as that's the only one she carries. Plus the subject of hair dye came up in my first appointment as I mentioned I can't wait until the twelve weeks is up, not only to ease my worry, but because I can dye my hair again. She said that the American Pregnancy Association (I think it was them) has actually researched this again and deemed modern hair dyes safe to use during pregnancy. So I've actually done both the flu shot and colored my hair and got the green light from my OB. Obviously it's a personal choice but getting the go-ahead from a very good OB in a culture of lawsuits if anything goes wrong was enough for me. Just thought I'd add :)

Good luck with your scan Emma! :D

And good luck for those ladies with interviews! :D

Cricket, I sympathize, I've been having a very hard time just keeping up at work and I've been nowhere near as sick as you. I just hope they are understanding towards you. Can they perhaps change your job duties? In the USA any pregnancy related issues are treated the same as a temporary disability and they are required to change your duties to meet your needs or give you a more suitable post at the same rate of pay. I'm sure you already know all this tho! I hope you're ok and everything calms down for you soon :)


----------



## jelly tots

Gemini85 said:


> i know! ive never in my life felt tiredness like it, its making me irrational and overly sensitive too. cant wait to feel better, cmon 2nd tri! X

im mega tired lately too, its awful. especailly when you end up blowing things out of proportion and getting upset. hubster has received the not so nice end of it quite a few times so far.



9babiesgone said:


> So sick every single night! Is anyone else getting their morning sickness at night?

i do usually feel a bit bleurgh before i go to bed, but today i have the whole day so far. maybe its cos i cut down what i eat and drink at night so i dont have to go to the loo in the small hours, im pants with broken sleep, bad enough with my sleep apnoea. have you tried eating something small to try and settle your stomach a bit?


----------



## 9babiesgone

If I eat at night I end up throwing it all up.


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

I've only been sick once so far and it was at night time.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Awe lucky. Lol


----------



## emma1985

Hello, I am sat waiting for my scan, I'm really early so have a 30min wait, I am shaking, I'm petrified something is wrong, feeling guilty that I booked it and have come when I know my hubby couldn't come. I'm shaking, desperate for the loo as you need a full bladder!
I might feel a lot better after this scan, feeling abit distant from my pregnancy, like its not real, I'm just so worried the baby won't have grown. 

Emma x


----------



## RedRose19

could you try maybe getting a hot water bottle to sooth you at night.. obviously not too hot but just something to help you sleep maybe and ease sickyness?


----------



## RedRose19

emma1985 said:


> Hello, I am sat waiting for my scan, I'm really early so have a 30min wait, I am shaking, I'm petrified something is wrong, feeling guilty that I booked it and have come when I know my hubby couldn't come. I'm shaking, desperate for the loo as you need a full bladder!
> I might feel a lot better after this scan, feeling abit distant from my pregnancy, like its not real, I'm just so worried the baby won't have grown.
> 
> Emma x

dont worry everything will be fine :hugs:
dont feel guilt just enjoy it and hubby will see the lovely pics u bring home :thumbup:


----------



## 9babiesgone

RedRose19 said:


> could you try maybe getting a hot water bottle to sooth you at night.. obviously not too hot but just something to help you sleep maybe and ease sickyness?

Yeah I could try that . Thanks for the suggestion .


----------



## Lilyfire

emma1985 said:


> Hello, I am sat waiting for my scan, I'm really early so have a 30min wait, I am shaking, I'm petrified something is wrong, feeling guilty that I booked it and have come when I know my hubby couldn't come. I'm shaking, desperate for the loo as you need a full bladder!
> I might feel a lot better after this scan, feeling abit distant from my pregnancy, like its not real, I'm just so worried the baby won't have grown.
> 
> Emma x

I was the same on Monday so I know that nothing we can say will properly calm you down, but honestly, in like a hour or so you'll be grinning from ear to ear, the pregnancy will feel so much more real and you'll be singing in the car on the way home! :D


----------



## Emzywemzy

Enjoy your scan Emma! 

Eek a week tomorrow for my 12 week scan!! Sooo excited and nervous as well. 

Good luck all those with job interviews! I remember having job interviews between 14 and 20 weeks last time and trying to hide my bloat/bump. Fortunately I wasn't showing all that much then so it wasn't a problem! 

I'm sick all the time lol But it is worse first thing in the morning and last thing at night. I am sick at 10.30pm every night without fail lol I've actually been less sick this last couple of days, so I am hoping I am coming to the end of it!! Fingers crossed, touch wood and all that! I even managed to have a walk to the park with Holly this afternoon and let her have a run around and wear herself out. Nice to get some fresh air!

I am exhausted too. I dread to think how I'd feel if I was at work at the moment and I'm dreading going back, as I work evenings and I'm shattered!! 

Gemini I am excited to find out the gender too! I think I am going to wait til my 20 week scan and see if they can tell me (they couldn't at my last one!) and then book a private scan if they can't. I had a 17 week gender scan last time and she couldn't say for sure, so I ended up having another at 22 weeks after they couldn't tell me at the 20 week scan! Then I had a 4d scan at 28 weeks...then the nhs growth scans at 32 and 36 weeks lol I had a lot of scans. 

Ooh I'm actually starting to feel hungry!! I must be getting better! I won't count on it though as I know it can come back with a vengeance. 

Oh and it looks like I have another uti... last week the GP testing my urine and said it was showing a slight infection but he didn't want to give me antibiotics as I was being so sick. So he's been monitoring it and today it showed a +1 protein in my urine, so I've got to take another sample in tomorrow and they're going to send it off for culture.


----------



## Touch the Sky

wow this thread moves so fast, i can barely keep up!!

thanks for the responses on the pain. i had it all night and now i still have it this morning. i thought round ligament pain was sudden sharp pains, but this is a constant dull ache that gets more painful sometimes. i'd say its right above the pubic bone and today the pain is more in the center/right area of my abdomen. i also had some funky "spotting" yesterday, just yellow discharge. i've been very stressed at home and i'm worried this is affecting the baby :(

is anyone else starting to get super emotional? mine started this week.. holy cow! i'm pissed, then i'm crying, then i'm happy.. what the heck! the other new thing is being exhausted all the time, but then having insomnia at night. i wake up around 3 and cant fall back asleep for at least an hour.. so frustrating.. 

i will be a lime saturday, although according to my scan my baby is already that size and is nearly a plum!


----------



## FirstBean

Welcome to all the Newbies.
Good Luck to all the Ladies with Job Interviews.
Emma- Everything will be fine and as someone said in an hour you wont be able to stop smiling.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and I had a major baby brain incident this morning. I got out of the shower and put on my body lotion BEFORE I dried myself!! Duh!!!


----------



## broodybelle

Emzywemzy said:


> Oh and I had a major baby brain incident this morning. I got out of the shower and put on my body lotion BEFORE I dried myself!! Duh!!!

LOL. I have had a few of those sorts of moments. DH finds them hilarious. Less funny when they happen at work though- at least they mostly happen in front of a class of children and they find it funny or are completely oblivious!


----------



## broodybelle

Emma I hope that the scan goes well, can't wait to hear back from you.

Is anyone else turning into a slob at home? Just no energy to do anything and the house looks like a bombsite! I was really house proud before first trimester fatigue took away my ability to function as a normal human being. 

Think DH has been very understanding so far but my apathy probably starting to annoy him now! He works much longer hours than me, so to come home to me moaning that I feel nauseous, a house that is a pigsty and no cooked meal must be taking its toll.

Please tell me that in the second trimester I shall return to my former glory!?? No more nest-like hair, spotty face and inability to get off my arse. Also the energy to stay awake past 9pm would be good, as I barely see my husband!!!


----------



## jocie

im not on the first page yet ladies............haha ;)


----------



## Emma B

Hi, im also a June bug! Due June 2nd! So excited. Really anxious to get my scan and know that everything is ok.....don't think ill settle until then! Though only getting my bloods done at Gp's tomorrow and im 10weeks 6 days. My scan probably wont be for another few weeks. Is it just me or is that a bit long? Sorry if I seem crazy! I miscarried with my last pregnancy and am desperate for this one to be ok! xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

H newbies! I'm an Emma B as well lol :)

broody yes me, I'm the same. I sit on here instead of doing housework, I just have no motivation at all!! Don't worry, you'll hit the nesty stage and want to constantly clean at some point. I think I hit it somewhere around 20 weeks last time. I used to clean the house 4 times a day and hoover all the time lol


----------



## LittleBird

cricket in VA said:


> Wow. So, started getting some gas pains tonight, then had a complete poonami. Over an hour of hot flashes, accompanied by vomiting and loose stools. So uncomfortable, although clearly stored up for a long time given how little I've eaten! I think I feel better now, but totally wiped out!

OMG, cricket, I'm sorry you were feeling sick last night, but I had to laugh at the term "poonami". I have felt that way for the past week! Actually, I'm starting to get a little worried because I think I'm losing too much fluid. I try to keep up, drinking water and juice and whatever I think might help, but I'm definitely starting to feel weak and dehydrated. The nanny mixed me some corn starch and water to drink and said that it helps with diarrhea. We'll see how that works out. Plus, I have eaten a banana and some applesauce in the hopes that something will cause my tummy to settle down!



emma1985 said:


> Sooo scared.

Emma, sorry you're feeling stressed about the scan. I hope everything goes really well and you have some great pics to share with us soon!



Hi I'm Louise said:


> Is anyone else having hip pains? I haven't had this before, and it seems it would be too early for this kind of thing.

I have been feeling like my leg is getting out of joint right at the top. I will have to stop what I'm doing and pop it back into place because it really hurts. I remember stuff like this happening with my last pregnancies, so I'm not too worried but it is annoying!



RedRose19 said:


> omg ladies i just got a phone call about a job i applied for just yesterday she asked was 15 hours ok i said perfect ( as im preg but didnt tell her that yet) this job is to cover a maternity leave for 6 months this job would be perfect.. i hope so much i get it!! please send me some luck ladies!! :D

RedRose, amazing how things work out sometimes! I hope you get the job and it is a great place to work!



abic77 said:


> ....still can't decide whether to get the flu jab...
> 
> MIL says i should get it but my mum says i should think about what is best for me and baby!!
> 
> What's the right answer??
> 
> PS still don't know if it's safe to highlight hair but i have gone about 3 months now without any bleach and my roots are awful (and quite grey unfortunately!!!)

Abic, I just had my flu shot about a week ago. My arm was sore for a couple of days, but no other symptoms besides that. I specifically asked the FS if they recommended it, since I am treating this pregnancy differently than my others. I figured if there was a risk of miscarriage or something like that, I'd rather talk to my FS about it instead of relying on the family doctor.

I have had highlights done throughout all my pregnancies, and I would say that it's safer than a full color. I have had the conversation with my OB/GYN and my hairdresser and there is nothing wrong with doing it, as long as you feel comfortable. I guess I'm saying, no judgement either way!



jocie said:


> why did i now see this thread before? ha!
> Im due june 1, 2012! woohoooo! :)

Welcome, jocie! Congratulations!



Emzywemzy said:


> I'm getting the flu jab on 21st Nov. My Mum always feels fluey when she's had the jab but I've had it before and I didn't feel anything. It's not a live virus they inject into you, so it's not supposed to give you flu symptoms, but it seems to in quite a few people. I did my research on it's safety and stuff and I have decided that getting the flu in pregnancy is far more dangerous than any potential problems the jab 'might' cause, so I've decided to go for it. I've had the proper flu twice in my life and I don't want it ever again!!

I agree, getting sick when pregnant sucks! When I was pregnant with DS2, I got a cold, and it lasted for 5 weeks. I'd hate to see what damage would be done by the flu!



Fliss said:


> Can I join? My EDD is 30/06/2012
> 
> I need this time to go a little faster *paces*

Congratulations, Fliss! Glad you found us! If you need something to help the time go by, this thread will definitely help. You'll spend so much time trying to keep up, you'll be in the 3rd tri. before you realize it! :haha:



Touch the Sky said:


> is anyone else starting to get super emotional? mine started this week.. holy cow! i'm pissed, then i'm crying, then i'm happy.. what the heck!

Touch, I have learned that I'm a grumpy pregnant lady. I know DH notices a difference, for sure! I was talking to Grandma on the phone last night and she said that Grandpa used to say the same about her. She said, "I'll be better after the baby is born." He would tell people he thought she was always pregnant. My grandparents were so cute together! :rofl:



broodybelle said:


> Is anyone else turning into a slob at home? Just no energy to do anything and the house looks like a bombsite!

Um, yes, my house is definitely a mess. I have a nanny who takes care of the boys and she also does laundry and dishes and grocery shopping once a week. I am sitting here, rolled up in bed, stomach pains and chills. I appreciate everything she does for us, and it really leaves a lot less for DH and I to do. But we still end up fighting about who's going to put the leftovers in the fridge. :haha:

OK, I think I'm all caught up, but I have to go and have a little poonami of my own.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Jocie and other newbies, send a PM to Gemini and she will pop you on the front page :)


----------



## Euronova

Little bird you really freak me out when you do that quoting thing!!! How the hell do you do that??!!


----------



## Gemini85

Emzywemzy said:


> Enjoy your scan Emma!
> 
> Eek a week tomorrow for my 12 week scan!! Sooo excited and nervous as well.
> 
> Good luck all those with job interviews! I remember having job interviews between 14 and 20 weeks last time and trying to hide my bloat/bump. Fortunately I wasn't showing all that much then so it wasn't a problem!
> 
> I'm sick all the time lol But it is worse first thing in the morning and last thing at night. I am sick at 10.30pm every night without fail lol I've actually been less sick this last couple of days, so I am hoping I am coming to the end of it!! Fingers crossed, touch wood and all that! I even managed to have a walk to the park with Holly this afternoon and let her have a run around and wear herself out. Nice to get some fresh air!
> 
> I am exhausted too. I dread to think how I'd feel if I was at work at the moment and I'm dreading going back, as I work evenings and I'm shattered!!
> 
> Gemini I am excited to find out the gender too! I think I am going to wait til my 20 week scan and see if they can tell me (they couldn't at my last one!) and then book a private scan if they can't. I had a 17 week gender scan last time and she couldn't say for sure, so I ended up having another at 22 weeks after they couldn't tell me at the 20 week scan! Then I had a 4d scan at 28 weeks...then the nhs growth scans at 32 and 36 weeks lol I had a lot of scans.
> 
> Ooh I'm actually starting to feel hungry!! I must be getting better! I won't count on it though as I know it can come back with a vengeance.
> 
> Oh and it looks like I have another uti... last week the GP testing my urine and said it was showing a slight infection but he didn't want to give me antibiotics as I was being so sick. So he's been monitoring it and today it showed a +1 protein in my urine, so I've got to take another sample in tomorrow and they're going to send it off for culture.


Been on antibiotics since Monday and my UTI is no better, TMI but it looks like there's flesh coming out of my pee hole?! 
Bloody hurts!!!
My friend has just had her private scan at 16 weeks, and they saw it ok....luckily they will keep doing it until they see! Just hope they get it right! X


----------



## dt1234565

Bollocks

I just wrote loads of stuff then lost the page!


----------



## Gemini85

Hahaha! DT, classic! X


----------



## Serenity_Now

I'm a newbie. I'm pregnant with my first, due June 10th. I had some issues with anxiety and depression before getting pregnant, but I've swear that it has skyrocketed, especially the anxiety. I'm always worried about the baby. I'm feeling quite lonely, as my mom (an OBGYN nurse practitioner) lives 17 hours away from me. (I move to Toronto from Nebraska to be with my husband four years ago. We've now been married for two and a half years). We're also house-hunting (first time buyers) so everything is so chaotic and new and stressful.


----------



## LittleBird

Euronova said:


> Little bird you really freak me out when you do that quoting thing!!! How the hell do you do that??!!

Hehe! There's a "+" at the bottom of every post. Add the ones you want to reply to, then click the "Post Reply" button at the bottom of the page when you're ready to respond.

BTW, the cornstarch and water didn't work. :( Tummy still messed up.


----------



## dt1234565

Ok cut it short

Good luck Emma x

Hairdye is safe: ladies sort your roots out! It was unsafe years ago but has changed a lot since then.

The flu jab is safe: get it done. I had mine 5 weeks ago, no side affects apart from a sore arm. I was on GMTV a couple of years ago arguing the H1N1 jab had not been tested enough to deem it safe. Things have moved on and I do now feel it's safe and much safer than getting serious flu in pregnancy.

Oh yes and this thread has moved 7 pages in 3 hours!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh no dt!! Gutted!!

Gemini even though I was told we *think* girl at 17 weeks, then definitely girl at 22 weeks, 28 weeks, 32 weeks and 36 weeks, I was still convinced she would come out a boy and the first thing I apparently said to DH when she was placed on my chest was "is it definitely a girl!?"


----------



## Emzywemzy

I was looking for some old towels earlier (for Holly to do water play) and I came across a bag of Holly's newborn clothes :cloud9: I cried as I can't believe I'm going to have another little tiny baby again! And it's really made me want another baby girl seeing those lovely pink baby grows :pink:


----------



## emma1985

Had scan! Amasing


----------



## LittleBird

emma1985 said:


> Had scan! Amasing

Yay! :happydance:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yay Emma! Any piccies?


----------



## abic77

yippppeeeee Emma that's wonderful news!!!

Are you in love???? TEll us all about it pleeeeease!!!

Emzy - think she'll be driving home at the minute 

Girls....can't believe how much I've missed today....had someone sat next to me looking over my shoulder so just had a brief sesh at lunchtime but now they've gone home so here I am back again!

Hi to the newbies (so many newbies in such a short space of time!!)

I have eaten far too much YET AGAIN and i am gaining weight like it is going out of fashion! I really didn't want love handles (worked SOOOOO hard to get rid of them when I trained for my marathon a month ago) but have piled it all on and keep forgetting that i'm not running anymore so i am not working it off!

Have anyone been bonking BTW since they got perggers? Me & OH have barely touched each other (apart from lush snuggly cuggles!) since I found out but in a weird way i'm not too bothered!! A friend of mine started bleeding after sex when she was pregnant and apparently the placenta was low or something so it ruptured and so i would be quite scared to do it !!

Doesn't stop hubby asking his favourite thing tho "Abs....any chance of a blowy"!!!!!
Of course i ignore him and trump or something (sooooo romantic!)

To anyone complaining of insomnia....yes that's me!
To anyone with headaches - YES THATS ME (although i feel like i'm the only one suffering with headaches.....must be my equivalent of morning sickness)
Haven't felt too nauseus (I MUST Learn how to spell that!)...but when i do it's usually first thing in the morning until i eat something.

Thanks for all the flu jab advice....I am gonna call the Dr when i get a moment to be alone which is never coz there's always people around....even the meeting rooms have paper thin walls! 

Thanks to the highlights advice i have now booked my hair apt....not til next Sat though....i HATE going to the hairdressers for highlights tho coz it takes so flippin long!

right....off home now....will check in later hopefully Emma will put her pics on (pllleeeeease Emma!)....also tell me where you went coz i went private in leeds and paid 80quid!!!


----------



## abic77

PS LAURA......i have read every single post too......i always try to respond to them all but it's impossible!!


----------



## dt1234565

Billiant Emma! xxxx


----------



## broodybelle

Hooray Emma. Glad it went well. Been checking back in for your news.

Welcome newbies.


----------



## broodybelle

abic77 said:


> Have anyone been bonking BTW since they got perggers? Me & OH have barely touched each other (apart from lush snuggly cuggles!) since I found out but in a weird way i'm not too bothered!! A friend of mine started bleeding after sex when she was pregnant and apparently the placenta was low or something so it ruptured and so i would be quite scared to do it !!
> 
> Doesn't stop hubby asking his favourite thing tho "Abs....any chance of a blowy"!!!!!
> Of course i ignore him and trump or something (sooooo romantic!)

We've not done anything since finding out either. Way too tired and no libido. I did however give hubby a Birthday 'blowy' as you put it! But that was two weeks ago now...

Hoping he understands. No desire to stick anything in my mouth when I feel sick! :haha:


----------



## RedRose19

i keep getting little pains on one side like the cramps at the beginning of pregnancy.. not sure if its normal? or maybe its just loo related pains not sure im just freaking out the more i get them.. do you ladies still get stretching pains?


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yes I do red rose, bit like af pains? Got them all the way through last time!


----------



## Touch the Sky

called my OB today and they want me to come in. they said my pain shouldn't be constant, so i have to get an u/s to make sure everything is ok. i'm a little worried :(


----------



## usamom

Touch the Sky said:


> called my OB today and they want me to come in. they said my pain shouldn't be constant, so i have to get an u/s to make sure everything is ok. i'm a little worried :(

I'm sure that everything is fine- but I hope that you'll give us an update and let us know what the OB says when you go in.. Best wishes!!:hugs:


----------



## babyd0310

Yay emma! Glad it went well, can't wait to see pics!
Touch the sky - When do you have to go in? I'm sure everything is fine, and they just want to make sure :hugs:
I have been getting quite sharp pains in my lower right side today, trying not to let it bother me but getting quite worried? I don't even know who my midwife is so wouldn't have a clue who to ring!x


----------



## Fliss

Hi ladies wow this thread moved fast. Well I'm Fliss, 28, this is my first pregnancy. Got my MW appointment on the 2nd Dec and my scan on the 16th. Had a tiny bit of pink on the toilet tissue on Tuesday but am trying not to worry as it was gone again within 3 hours and hasn't come back since.

I just really want this baby, as does DH (27) so am a little paranoid...


----------



## Euronova

hey Redrose, I have had all sorts of pain and some pretty bad ones... it seems mine are all related to either constipation or trapped wind but because it put pressure on your uterus it feel quite like period pain.
There is also the uterus growing so don't worry too much, as long as they are not too violent or too frequent :)


----------



## jelly tots

Evening everyone, 

Sorry not had a chance to look through since earlier.
I'm currently slumped on the bathroom floor in proper tears and cant stop crying or being sick.
Had some squash earlier and it all came out my nose when I've been ill, my nose is burning like he'll and making me more sick from the smell and taste up my nose. Anything I can do to stop it? 
Sorry for the sorry for myself post, I daren't call any of my friends in case I throw up on the phone or something.
Hate being home on my own, got asplitting headache and can't even keep water down. I just want to curl up and die right now I feel so bad.


----------



## FirstBean

Aw big hugs Jellytots it sounds horrible.


----------



## hannpin

Jellytots massive :hugs: I get moments like that on times and it is so hard to know what to do. But I find it does just all of a sudden disapear. Hope u feeling better soon :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## jelly tots

Thanks girls, this is the worst I've ever had it, even with d&v it's never this bad. Eurghs, think I might see if going to lie down on the bed helps a bit.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aw jellytots :hugs: its awful :( grab yourself a glass of water and a bowl and lay on the sofa and watch a nice film or something to take your mind off it Xx


----------



## Touch the Sky

my appt is today at 3pm. i just saw the RE this past monday and everything was fine. phooey!


----------



## abic77

Jelly tots.....I'm so sorry hun ur feeling so bad...if I could pop over and hold ur hair back I would....it's truly awful when ur that poorly and ur alone too.....I really really hope u feel better soon hun xxx
Sending big hugs!


----------



## abic77

I was just gonna say OH and I just started the "when can we tell people" chat & 5 mins later we have fallen out & both gone off in the huff.
It's complicated coz scan is 18th & he's on a stag do that weekend do wants to tell the boys but I can't see all the girls that weekend coz they're busy and lots of the boys are partners with my girls! I could tell the girls on Monday next week but same difference as they will then tell the boys!!
I could possibly go to each of the girls houses separately from fri to sun and get them to promise not to tell each other or the boys before OH tells them!!! Aaaaggghhhhh!
So flamin stressed about it!

Anyway I then saw how poorly my bump buddy is and thought hey this is nothing compared to what she's going thru bless her.....

(I still have a dilemma tho...it's just not that important anymore!)


----------



## Lilyfire

Emma, I'm soooo glad your scan went well! Yeeeeey!

So I took a 10 and a half week pic, not confident to post a bare belly one but it's definitely a little hard bump! Yeeeeeey! Can't wait until its bigger! Woooooo!

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m609/mistylux/f08d6ae3.jpg


----------



## Lilyfire

jelly tots said:


> Evening everyone,
> 
> Sorry not had a chance to look through since earlier.
> I'm currently slumped on the bathroom floor in proper tears and cant stop crying or being sick.
> Had some squash earlier and it all came out my nose when I've been ill, my nose is burning like he'll and making me more sick from the smell and taste up my nose. Anything I can do to stop it?
> Sorry for the sorry for myself post, I daren't call any of my friends in case I throw up on the phone or something.
> Hate being home on my own, got asplitting headache and can't even keep water down. I just want to curl up and die right now I feel so bad.

Ah Jelly Tots, that sounds awful, I'm so sorry you're feeling so bad. I really hope you feel better very soon. Lots of hugs :hugs:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Lovely bump Lily!


----------



## Lilyfire

Emzywemzy said:


> Lovely bump Lily!

Thanks! I know its tiny but I can't stop touching it, I must look quite weird!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

It looks lovely :) Mine's not neat like that, got toooo much fat from last pregnancy on top of it ha ha! It is starting to harden out though.


----------



## babyd0310

Lovely bump lily! And jelly tots I'm sorry you are so ill big hugs to you. 
I am lying in bed and kind of freaking out abit now, I'm getting really sharp pains in the middle of my belly every few seconds? Ohhhhh I was trying so hard not to worry about every little pain!!!


----------



## Lilyfire

babyd0310 said:


> Lovely bump lily! And jelly tots I'm sorry you are so ill big hugs to you.
> I am lying in bed and kind of freaking out abit now, I'm getting really sharp pains in the middle of my belly every few seconds? Ohhhhh I was trying so hard not to worry about every little pain!!!

Im sure everything is ok and it's just growing and stretching pains. Can you give your Dr a call? I'm sure they can put your mind at rest :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Try not to worry babyd, like lily said I'm sure they ar just stretching pains. If they are really bad though, maybe see your GP for reassurance?

So I went to bed at a reasonable hour but had to get up for a wee 3 times and then Holly woke up and then I just had to get up for peanut butter on toast lol I am defo at the wee every 3 minutes stage, my womb must be pressing on my bladder now!


----------



## Touch the Sky

hi ladies, i'm back from my scan and everything is ok. i'm still having the pains but i guess its just ligaments. we got to see the baby moving around which was nice :)


----------



## Lilyfire

Touch the Sky said:


> hi ladies, i'm back from my scan and everything is ok. i'm still having the pains but i guess its just ligaments. we got to see the baby moving around which was nice :)

Yey, I'm glad it went well! :D


----------



## LittleBird

Glad your scan went well, Touch!

AFM, DH brought home some Pedialyte and I've had a bowl of soup. Still feeling bad, still have diarrhea and stomach pains. It's not a good day. :(


----------



## TrAyBaby

wow congrats to those who had scans yesterday, are you gonna post pics for us to coo over???

I'm so tired this morning, I worked a 16 hour day yesterday. I've had about 4 hours sleep and now have to go work another 16 hour day today. Plus i have painful gas today too :(


----------



## babyd0310

Thats great news touch the sky!
My pains settled down abit and managed to have a good nights sleep. Just can't wait to have my scan so that I know everything is ok, feels like ages away!! I haven't seen ESpacey on here for a while? Wonder if she's ok x


----------



## cliqmo

Lily I have genuine bump envy :blush:

Is this your first? How tall / what dress size are you?

I am 5'7 and size 14 and my tum is mostly flat and a bit squishy :haha:


----------



## gemgem77

abic77 said:


> yippppeeeee Emma that's wonderful news!!!
> 
> Are you in love???? TEll us all about it pleeeeease!!!
> 
> Emzy - think she'll be driving home at the minute
> 
> Girls....can't believe how much I've missed today....had someone sat next to me looking over my shoulder so just had a brief sesh at lunchtime but now they've gone home so here I am back again!
> 
> Hi to the newbies (so many newbies in such a short space of time!!)
> 
> I have eaten far too much YET AGAIN and i am gaining weight like it is going out of fashion! I really didn't want love handles (worked SOOOOO hard to get rid of them when I trained for my marathon a month ago) but have piled it all on and keep forgetting that i'm not running anymore so i am not working it off!
> 
> Have anyone been bonking BTW since they got perggers? Me & OH have barely touched each other (apart from lush snuggly cuggles!) since I found out but in a weird way i'm not too bothered!! A friend of mine started bleeding after sex when she was pregnant and apparently the placenta was low or something so it ruptured and so i would be quite scared to do it !!
> 
> Doesn't stop hubby asking his favourite thing tho "Abs....any chance of a blowy"!!!!!
> Of course i ignore him and trump or something (sooooo romantic!)
> 
> To anyone complaining of insomnia....yes that's me!
> To anyone with headaches - YES THATS ME (although i feel like i'm the only one suffering with headaches.....must be my equivalent of morning sickness)
> Haven't felt too nauseus (I MUST Learn how to spell that!)...but when i do it's usually first thing in the morning until i eat something.
> 
> Thanks for all the flu jab advice....I am gonna call the Dr when i get a moment to be alone which is never coz there's always people around....even the meeting rooms have paper thin walls!
> 
> Thanks to the highlights advice i have now booked my hair apt....not til next Sat though....i HATE going to the hairdressers for highlights tho coz it takes so flippin long!
> 
> right....off home now....will check in later hopefully Emma will put her pics on (pllleeeeease Emma!)....also tell me where you went coz i went private in leeds and paid 80quid!!!

Morning Ladies,

I didn't get to come on all day yesterday and now still have loads to catch up on!!! I just had to quickly reply to abic before I continue from where I was!! This is soooo like me and dh he always says that to me and I just ignore him or do something really unromantic to put him off!!!! I am so not geeling sexual right now!!

Some girl at work yesterday who knows I'm in early stages of pregnancy proceeded to tell me some horror story yesterday which I won't go into but I am now absolutely terrified that something is wrong and don't know how I will make it to the 29th for my scan :( Why do people do that?

How is everyone feeling today? I have been in bed by about 7.45pm for the last 2 nights as am soooo tired!! Still wake up knackered though lol


----------



## gemgem77

Welcome to the newbies!

Jellytots I am so sorry you feel so ill I hope today is better for you.

Touch the sky so pleased your scan went well and Emma1985 so happy for you and saw that you have announced it on facebook! Glad you can now enjoy your pregnancy xx


----------



## Mei190

Jellytots, hope you feel better soon! xx

gemgem, I am sure everything is fine. People always have horror stories, but you just have to ignore them. Everyday gets closer to your scan as well! 

----

Talking of scans, I am sooo excited for mine on Monday. This time I have convinced myself everything is okay. It has to be, even though my nausea has dissapeared. Yes, I have completely convinced myself. :dohh:


----------



## abic77

Lilyfire said:


> Emma, I'm soooo glad your scan went well! Yeeeeey!
> 
> So I took a 10 and a half week pic, not confident to post a bare belly one but it's definitely a little hard bump! Yeeeeeey! Can't wait until its bigger! Woooooo!
> 
> Lily....you loog gorgeous and I am sooooo jealous of your bump already!!
> I have a bump but it's me and my overeating (not baby unfortunately!!)


----------



## emma1985

Hello All,

Went to the scan yesterday, arrived 40 mins early but they were really lovely, I sat with a girl who was waiting who is due 16th June.

I could see the scan on a massive screen, it was just perfect, the baby was kicking and waving and turning its head. Perfect. Heartbeat was perfect too, hearing it was just amazing. 

I am so very excited now, actually announced it on facebook last night as sonogropher said that she couldnt see any reason for anything to go wrong now. 

I have another scan in 2 weeks (Nov 25th) I cannot wait to see the difference in the two.

I also had my date confirmed as 1st June. This was the date of my very first miscarriage so slightly gutted but will get over that.


----------



## emma1985

ps - OMG im a lime!
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## abic77

Emma your photo is BEAUTIFUL!!!!! So so happy for you and you must be so relieved!
How did OH react then? Did you both cry?
I weirdly didn't cry although when i heard the heartbeat i almost choked on the lump in my throat and then got a tear in my eye but that's about it!
Your pic is so clear!!
Sorry to pester but i would love to know where you went....i may need to go again (i don't think i'll be able to wait between the 12 and 20 week scan!) and would be really good to know the less expensive place!

Would be great to meet up if you're ever over in Leeds xx


----------



## abic77

Emma - aswell i am jealous that you have announced it on FB!

Me and OH can't even talk about us telling people without getting into an arguement!
:-( :-( :-(


----------



## babyd0310

Ahhhh Emma lovely scan pic!!! I really can't wait to have ours!xx


----------



## emma1985

abic77 said:


> Emma your photo is BEAUTIFUL!!!!! So so happy for you and you must be so relieved!
> How did OH react then? Did you both cry?
> I weirdly didn't cry although when i heard the heartbeat i almost choked on the lump in my throat and then got a tear in my eye but that's about it!
> Your pic is so clear!!
> Sorry to pester but i would love to know where you went....i may need to go again (i don't think i'll be able to wait between the 12 and 20 week scan!) and would be really good to know the less expensive place!
> 
> Would be great to meet up if you're ever over in Leeds xx

We both cried abit, I giggled mainly.
https://www.meetyourbaby.com/ - £50!! (under offers)

Im not in Leeds very often as its about 30 miles away, but meeting up would be great! x


----------



## abic77

emma1985 said:


> abic77 said:
> 
> 
> Emma your photo is BEAUTIFUL!!!!! So so happy for you and you must be so relieved!
> How did OH react then? Did you both cry?
> I weirdly didn't cry although when i heard the heartbeat i almost choked on the lump in my throat and then got a tear in my eye but that's about it!
> Your pic is so clear!!
> Sorry to pester but i would love to know where you went....i may need to go again (i don't think i'll be able to wait between the 12 and 20 week scan!) and would be really good to know the less expensive place!
> 
> Would be great to meet up if you're ever over in Leeds xx
> 
> We both cried abit, I giggled mainly.
> https://www.meetyourbaby.com/ - £50!! (under offers)
> 
> Im not in Leeds very often as its about 30 miles away, but meeting up would be great! xClick to expand...

Ah yes I know where that is!! That's a really good price and I am really impressed with the quality of your pic!

I also giggled but everytime I did she lost the image coz my belly was jumping around too much so tried to stay really calm!!

I am so excited about my next scan now a week today! (Emzy and Jelly tots too of course!)

whoop whoop!

I'm off home to my parents house tonight and gonna tell my brother and grandma this weekend.

I think that I may steal your idea and just announce on FB when we have next weeks scan piccie (hopefully as bit clearer!)

Emma what did you actually put? Did you just put the pic on there? Or did you announce it ? Tell me tell me!!!!!


----------



## abic77

I was thinking that it would be really good to have a meet!

There's quite a few of us who live within 30 miles of each other and thought in the new year we could pick a weekend and agree a place and go for lunch or something??

I'd be happy to drive to anywhere.....there's a few of you East Yorks/Lincolnshire way and I'd be happy for us to meet over there or something?

What do you ladies think?

This could be a logistical nightmare but at the same time I love a challenge and would be up for trying to organise something!!!!

(as long as none of you are actually weirdo pervy men pretending to be pregnant women......!!)


----------



## Mei190

Goodness congrats on the scan Emma! Looks perfect xx
And everyone's bumps look great. Mine is just bloat. ALL bloat, I feel inflated! 
No meetup for me, I don't even have a car!


----------



## babyd0310

I wouldn't be able to meet I doubt...I live about 4/5 hours away from Lincolnshire!! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'd love a meet! I dont drive but if its somewhere central then I'll be able to come on the train. I'm only just outside Manchester so not too far myself. I'd have holly in tow though!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ps my geography is terrible but I know its only about an hour from Manchester to Leeds so that'd be alright lol


----------



## Gemini85

I just got sent away from work for heaving. Apparently the men don't like it. Pillocks x


----------



## abic77

Gemini85 said:


> I just got sent away from work for heaving. Apparently the men don't like it. Pillocks x

OH MY GOODNESS...i cannot believe that they have sent you away for heaving!

Do you send them away every time they fart in the office!
At least us girls (well most of you, except me & emzy!!) are polite enough to hold our wind in not like them! (Emzy i'm sure it was you who used to walk to pick up imaginary photocopying just to parp??....sorry if it wasn't you!!)


----------



## cliqmo

I would happily meet anyone in Dorset/Hants/Wilts area but can't easily travel so far 'up north' I'm afraid :cry:


----------



## Lilyfire

emma1985 said:


> View attachment 294438
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> Went to the scan yesterday, arrived 40 mins early but they were really lovely, I sat with a girl who was waiting who is due 16th June.
> 
> I could see the scan on a massive screen, it was just perfect, the baby was kicking and waving and turning its head. Perfect. Heartbeat was perfect too, hearing it was just amazing.
> 
> I am so very excited now, actually announced it on facebook last night as sonogropher said that she couldnt see any reason for anything to go wrong now.
> 
> I have another scan in 2 weeks (Nov 25th) I cannot wait to see the difference in the two.
> 
> I also had my date confirmed as 1st June. This was the date of my very first miscarriage so slightly gutted but will get over that.

Emma, that's fantastic news, so happy for you! Also slightly jealous you've told FB! How did you break the news? So happy for you! :D


----------



## Lilyfire

cliqmo said:


> Lily I have genuine bump envy :blush:
> 
> Is this your first? How tall / what dress size are you?
> 
> I am 5'7 and size 14 and my tum is mostly flat and a bit squishy :haha:

Yeah, this is my first ever pregnancy so I was kinda shocked it appeared like that! I got kinda bloated after the clomid and it never went down, but now it's a firm little bump!! I'm just over 5' 1" and usually a UK size 8 but went very quickly to a 10 I reckon! I've heard shorter women show earlier, I can't remember where I read that though, but FINALLY something good about being a short-ass!!! ;)


----------



## Lilyfire

Also, anyone heard from ESpacey? She's not been on for a little while, I PMed her yesterday but haven't heard anything. I'm sure she's ok- I just worry!

Urgh, I start physio for my hip pain today, I'm so hoping it gets better. I called my boss on Wed as I emailed him a load of important info on Monday and asked some questions about my time off this week (eg should I speak to HR?) he never got back so I called and he was really short with me. I called HR on we'd asking what the next steps are, not heard back. Getting scared of going back. I know they can't 'do' anything to fire me, but they can be unpleasant and deny my Christmas holiday with the inlaws which is already booked. Urgh. Sorry, I just hate how stressed this is making me, even though it legitimately hurts to walk I feel guilty. I wish I could quit and make money from my crafts and stuff! Pregnancy and working is bloody difficult at times.


----------



## ayclobes

Man..I have yet to get used to these pregnancy dreams! so weird & vivid. I had a dream, where i was at my appt..seen this doc who was gonna give me the u/s but when he seen i was on progesterone (he asked about the white crumbly stuff lmao), he said "you're not pregnant, progesterone is not to help with being pregnant" and I said "yes i am!" lol and he said how do you know..i said "i've had positive blood tests, good hcg numbers, positive urine tests at the clinic ect" and he said "oh". I was so mad in this dream, i woke up wondering if it really happened! my 1st appt is on wednesday! it cannot come fast enough!


----------



## dt1234565

Girls, I need some advise.

Hubby says I can go ahead and book a private dating/reassurance scan for tomorrow at 3.30 although he wont be able to make it. i dont mind him not making and neither does he, I can go with my sister.

Thing is, Hubby said, what if you go and its bad news? Arent you better off getting bad news at the hospital where its dealt with straight away?

What would you do?

Thanks xxxx


----------



## cliqmo

dt that is great news about your scan tomorrow :happydance: 

I had a MMC identified at a private scan earlier this year, the chap was amazing, gave me great advice and support (MUCH better than NHS experiences I have read about on here) they contacted my GP and the EPU and I got booked in for a D&C the following week- where I was scanned and stuff beforehand. 

I am so sure everything will be fine, but if it isn't I am confident you will be well looked after x


----------



## dt1234565

Thanks Honey, that makes me feel better, least I wont be in limbo xxx


----------



## Serenity_Now

Just wanted to show my scan... this was done at 8 weeks. I'm now 9 weeks and 5 days! Baby is lying on his/her back with feet towards the left-hand side and head toward the right-hand side. :baby:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/Kyucerea/scan0004.jpg

:happydance:


----------



## dt1234565

OMG!!!! I have booked it!

I am so excited and crapping it at the same time!

Cant wait!

xxxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

abic77 said:


> Gemini85 said:
> 
> 
> I just got sent away from work for heaving. Apparently the men don't like it. Pillocks x
> 
> OH MY GOODNESS...i cannot believe that they have sent you away for heaving!
> 
> Do you send them away every time they fart in the office!
> At least us girls (well most of you, except me & emzy!!) are polite enough to hold our wind in not like them! (Emzy i'm sure it was you who used to walk to pick up imaginary photocopying just to parp??....sorry if it wasn't you!!)Click to expand...

Ha ha yep that was me, picking up imaginary stuff so I could fart! Can I just add, I don't usually fart at work, but I had really trapped wind!! Anyway, you were farting on the train so you can't talk :haha:


----------



## Gemini85

I just had my physio for hip pain, wasn't overly useful as they can't manipulate my joints as my double jointed ness just means it'll get worse! They said it just needs monitoring, will give me a hip brace once bump is bigger etc. said worse case I say end up on crutches. Said it won't get better, I'm walking like a granny already! Lol
Went with my friend to her 20 week scan earlier, I sear I was more excited than her! Suppose that's the difference with those that were TTC and those that weren't!? Was great to see though!! Eek loads of scans planned! Love seeing the pics, as it makes me wonder if mines looking the same!!! X


----------



## abic77

Emzywemzy said:


> abic77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemini85 said:
> 
> 
> I just got sent away from work for heaving. Apparently the men don't like it. Pillocks x
> 
> OH MY GOODNESS...i cannot believe that they have sent you away for heaving!
> 
> Do you send them away every time they fart in the office!
> At least us girls (well most of you, except me & emzy!!) are polite enough to hold our wind in not like them! (Emzy i'm sure it was you who used to walk to pick up imaginary photocopying just to parp??....sorry if it wasn't you!!)Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha yep that was me, picking up imaginary stuff so I could fart! Can I just add, I don't usually fart at work, but I had really trapped wind!! Anyway, you were farting on the train so you can't talk :haha:Click to expand...

Ok emzy you do make a fair point!! I also don't usually fart at work but i did once when i was in on my own all day and then when i got brave enough to fart someone came in to see me like 2 mins later....sods law innit!!!

So...once again i am bored at work and have eaten too much! ha just for a change! I must remember that chocolate has caffeine in it! I eat chocolate like it's going out of fashion but i can't help it and then remember it has caffeine in! Thats usually after I have got to the point of feeling sick first tho!

I am really stressing out about the telling people thing. I really think that i may just get my scan next friday and then in the afternoon (once DH has met up with the stag boys) post the photo to FB and just quote it saying "look who's in my tummy" or something. 

Emma....PLEASE tell us all how you did it on FB! What was the reaction? Were people calling you or texting you or FB-ing you?

Is everyone friends on FB?? I am not friends with anyone on FB yet (probably coz i am scared of letting it out the bag!)....I will be this time next week tho!

Ideas peeps please for announcing!!!!!

I really wanted to tell my girls in person but everyone is doing separate things next weekend so i can't really! ggrrrrrr! nevermind....i think FB is the way to go....

DT good luck with the scan later hun.....can't wait to see the piccies!!

Is everyone feeling really tired and spaced out still???


----------



## gemgem77

Emma congrats on your amazing scan pic!!

Dt that is so great, now I am really thinking I want a scan!! When is your 12week scan? Did you want one now as you can't wait?


----------



## gemgem77

Abi I am feeling very tired and spaced out all the time!! I just can't concentrate on anything at all and wish I didn't have to work lol


----------



## dt1234565

gemgem77 said:


> Emma congrats on your amazing scan pic!!
> 
> Dt that is so great, now I am really thinking I want a scan!! When is your 12week scan? Did you want one now as you can't wait?

That is exactly it!

My 12 week scan is on 24 November when I will be 12+6 its only 2 weeks but seems a lifetime away and I just cant wait anymore!

I just hope and pray its good news xxxx


----------



## gemgem77

That's exactly the same as me mine isn't untill the 29th Nov when I'll be 13wks grrrr. I really want an early one but just cannot afford it :(


----------



## dt1234565

It was £75, i think thats quite reasonable, its about 8 weeks worth of nappies!

xxx


----------



## dt1234565

Whereabouts in Kent are you again?


----------



## Emzywemzy

Abic add me on FB! And anyone else for that matter too, just send me a message with who you are so I don't think you're a randomer! https://www.facebook.com/emzywemzy83

Last time, I just put a piccy of my scan pic up on fb and said "is going to be a Mummy! 
Baby Barnes due on 28th August 2010" and I think this time I'll do the same!

ONLY A WEEK TODAY FOR OUR SCANS ABIC AND JELLYTOTS!! Anyone else having one on 18th?


----------



## gemgem77

Near Maidstone. I have had a look and the best I can find is £70. I will try and wait it out. I have ordered a doppler stupidly so knowing me I will get that next week, not be able to find the heartbeat and then just pay for a scan on the credit card lol


----------



## dt1234565

GemGem there is one in Canterbury where you can get the scan for £30 and pay a fiver for a photo? Dont know if its worth the 30 minute drive though?

https://www.baby4d.co.uk/packages.html


----------



## dt1234565

Oh yea and I got a doppler from ebay today to! Never had one of those before! Something else to panic about!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks dt, I am actually in Canterbury on the 19th with my mum. I can't see where it says £30 though, am I being blind?!


----------



## dt1234565

Scroll down under packages:

4D TASTER SCAN only £30 (Twins £45)

If you book and pay for the Premier Package as well on the day you have the 

Taster Scan, you get £30 off the £170 package or £20 off the £120 Credit 

Crunch Special - if you book and pay on the day.

PHONE FOR MORE INFO PLEASE

The 4D Taster Scan (£30) includes the following:

Approximately 10 minutes 4D Scan of your baby

Fetal heartbeat demonstration

Scan only, no DVD or photos included

But £30 discount on the £170 package if you book and pay on the day

£20 discount on the £120 package if you book and pay on the day

This scan is very good value for money and can also give you a lot of 


I'd ring em though as it sounds too good to be true!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

YOu are all so lucky I am too early for an ultrasound


----------



## dt1234565

Just over a week to go and you will be the same us as! Week feels like a year though doesnt it! xx


----------



## gemgem77

I just rang them dt and they don't offer scans for anyone untill 16weeks!! Thanks so much for looking though I really appreciate it :)


----------



## emma1985

Lilyfire said:


> emma1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 294438
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> Went to the scan yesterday, arrived 40 mins early but they were really lovely, I sat with a girl who was waiting who is due 16th June.
> 
> I could see the scan on a massive screen, it was just perfect, the baby was kicking and waving and turning its head. Perfect. Heartbeat was perfect too, hearing it was just amazing.
> 
> I am so very excited now, actually announced it on facebook last night as sonogropher said that she couldnt see any reason for anything to go wrong now.
> 
> I have another scan in 2 weeks (Nov 25th) I cannot wait to see the difference in the two.
> 
> I also had my date confirmed as 1st June. This was the date of my very first miscarriage so slightly gutted but will get over that.
> 
> Emma, that's fantastic news, so happy for you! Also slightly jealous you've told FB! How did you break the news? So happy for you! :DClick to expand...


I wrote on facebook "emma cressey is going to be a mummy, baby due 1st june 2012"


----------



## dt1234565

gemgem77 said:


> I just rang them dt and they don't offer scans for anyone untill 16weeks!! Thanks so much for looking though I really appreciate it :)

Oh bugger! How crap is that!


----------



## emma1985

dt1234565 said:


> Girls, I need some advise.
> 
> Hubby says I can go ahead and book a private dating/reassurance scan for tomorrow at 3.30 although he wont be able to make it. i dont mind him not making and neither does he, I can go with my sister.
> 
> Thing is, Hubby said, what if you go and its bad news? Arent you better off getting bad news at the hospital where its dealt with straight away?
> 
> What would you do?
> 
> Thanks xxxx

Go for it, I went to mine on my own as hubby couldn't come. Don't worry, just go, relax and enjoy. Xx


----------



## dt1234565

If all goes well, we'll be telling the kids tomorrow!

Taya keeps asking why i am sleepy all the time and if i am having another baby, Flynn keeps telling her I am not "Mummys too old to have anymore babies!"

They will be soooooo excited!!!


----------



## gemgem77

dt1234565 said:


> gemgem77 said:
> 
> 
> I just rang them dt and they don't offer scans for anyone untill 16weeks!! Thanks so much for looking though I really appreciate it :)
> 
> Oh bugger! How crap is that!Click to expand...

I know but thanks for trying x


----------



## dt1234565

GemGem, one in west mailing does a dating scan for £50? https://www.kentmedicalimaging.co.uk/images/kminav2_r1_c1.gif


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks DT you are a star. I have just tried calling them but they closed at 5pm!! I am also trying to get hold a midwife as I am so stressed about it that I am wondering if I say I had more spotting if they may give me another scan??


----------



## Mei190

Oh no is everyone getting dopplers and having private scans? 
I must resist both! As scans makes me only feel better for the day, and doppler would make me stress like crazy! My follow-up scan is on Monday anyway. 

With Nathaniel, I never announced it on FB. OH did it on his FB. Which I was okay, I only wrote when Nathaniel was born on mine.


----------



## dt1234565

Me to Mei!

xxx


----------



## LittleBird

dt1234565 said:


> If all goes well, we'll be telling the kids tomorrow!
> 
> Taya keeps asking why i am sleepy all the time and if i am having another baby, Flynn keeps telling her I am not "Mummys too old to have anymore babies!"
> 
> They will be soooooo excited!!!

Hahaha. I love to hear what the kids have to say! I was so sick yesterday and I asked DS1 to come and cuddle with me and he said, "Are you sick?" And I had to explain that I'm sick because of the babies and I won't get him sick. He had a lunch at his school today with parents invited and I told him that I wasn't sure I could go. When I showed up today, he was so happy and excited and asked me if my tummy was feeling better. What a sweetheart! Oh, and apparently he told his teacher that "Mommy has two babies in her belly." DS2 doesn't quite understand about babies being in my belly, but he does say my belly is big! :haha:

I'm not sure when I'll be ready to announce on Facebook. I don't think I can wait until after the 1st trimester and we've already told lots of people. I think I'll start accepting this more after next week's scan. If both babies are measuring on track and there are two strong hearts beating, I'll feel a little more comfortable, but things just seem so scary right now!


----------



## dt1234565

I can totally understand your fears. I think having twins is such a worrying pregnancy twice as much to consider. I am sure your babies are behaving theirselves. Your eldest sounds like a real sweetheart. I love boys x x


----------



## FirstBean

No early scans or doppler here just trying not to worry and wait for my 12 week scan date to come through.


----------



## gigglesems

wow - so many people getting scans and dopplers!!! I cant beleive I have to wait til 30 Nov for first midwife appointment by which time I will be nearly 14 weeks! 

I have a poorly little girl - she has gastro bless her! DH has been doing a wonderful job of taking care of her...I have been keeping my distance a little as cant afford to catch it at the minute! 

I am afraid I won't be able to make a meet up - I cant afford another scan never mind the airfare lol! x

Oh I should be changing fruit...am I a lime?


----------



## Euronova

Hi girls!
We gave in and told brothers and sisters today! We wanted to keep it quiet until our next scan but we just couldn't and I guess imidiate family is OK.
Everyone is very happy and excited... Let's all cross our fingers it is a sticky one!


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

My first scan isn't until 16th December. I've still got ages to wait :wacko:


----------



## Gemini85

I must say, if I didn't have the Doppler I'd probably have caved in on the scan front by now! On the plus side, ,y 12 week scan is a week on Monday!! Woop! X


----------



## harri

Hey all, mind if I join in? 

I'm 11 weeks and 1 day! My Doppler arrived yesterday and I'm in love with my baby's heartbeat <3 I have my 12 week & NT on Tuesday! 3 days to go!! Xxx


----------



## Gemini85

Welcome! So jealous they are doing it that soon! X


----------



## harri

Thanks :hugs: 

It's because they're going by my LMP but I ovulated on day 21 so they're going to tell me I'm measuring a week behind which I already know :) if it means I get my scan early I don't mind :) they wouldn't really listen at my midwife appt and I said I knew I wasn't 8 weeks I was 7. 

Xxx


----------



## gemgem77

Laura I am picking my angel sounds doppler up today from the post office but I am really worried I won't be able to find the heart beat, is there a knack?
I have convinced myself I am not pregnant anymore as boobs don't feel as sore as they were, does anyone have that? xx


----------



## gemgem77

Harri is your doppler the angel sounds one too? x


----------



## Gemini85

My nipples are slightly tender, that's all! I find my HB just above where my pubic hair grows to, I have to press fairly hard, you will hear whooshing sounds and if you feel your neck, it'll be at the same time as your pulse, then do really tiny movements, a couple of MM off and you won't hear it x


----------



## Gemini85

You'll know when you've got it, it's a lot quicker than yours x


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Laura. Good to know I'm not the anyone with the boobs! I have got myself into a bit of a state after the girl at work telling me her horror story but really cannot afford a private scan so I am so hoping I can find a heartbeat x


----------



## Emzywemzy

aw gemgem there is always someone with a bloody horror story! I always think of the many many women who have straight forward normal pregnancies and births and never say anything about it, there are far more of them then the ones with horror stories!! Hope you find the hb, but don't worry if you can't. My midwife doesn't even try to listen for it til 24 weeks as it's so common not to find it before then and it ends up worrying women. And it's completely normal for symptoms such as sickness and sore boobs to go between 9 and 12 weeks. It's when the placenta starts taking over and it just means you're beginning to leave the yuckiness of the 1st tri and head into the blooming 2nd tri! 

I on the other hand seem to have enough sickness and sore boobs for everyone, come on hormones, I'm 12 weeks on Tuesday, do one!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and I've found something that helps the sickness a bit, dry cherios!


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks for the kind words Emzy xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

phew thank goodness me epic few days at work are over and i only have to work a measly 7 hours today wooooooooot

Hey gemgem im having the same worries. Ive had 2 scans already (6+2 and 7+5) but now since my symptoms are going im a nervous wreck. In my mind all i can think about is a mmc, im trying to stay possitive but its not working. I cant really afford another private scan right now either. The thing is i STILL have not received my 12 week scan date yet. I had my booking in appointment 2 & 1/2 weeks ago and still nothing. I have a midwife appointment this wednesday so i better have a date by then or else im gonna kick up a fuss and refuse to leave her office till i have a scan date. To try to put my mind at ease i ordered an angels sound doppler too but it hasnt arrived yet either. I just need to know that my bubba is ok :(


----------



## FirstBean

Well finally recieved my scan date this morning its on 2nd December at 1pm so 3 weeks time I will be 12+3. Cant wait for it just hope all is well.


----------



## gemgem77

TrAyBaby it's hard isn't it getting through this stage! I just used my doppler and I think I found my babies heartbeat!!! There was a slow one which I presume is mine and then a faster one which I think was it!!! xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

oh wow gemgem amazing, bet that sound totally made you breathe a sigh of relief. I just heard a thump by my front door so ran to see what had arrived in the post NO scan date and NO doppler :(


----------



## gemgem77

I would be fuming if I had no scan date yet but to be hones the only reason I had mine so early was because I had an early scan due to spotting and they booked it then so not sure how it would have worked otherwise.
I am disbelieving myself now with the heartbeat, might have to have another listen lol x


----------



## gemgem77

Yay Firstbean really pleased you got your scan date, not long to wait now xx


----------



## harri

gemgem77 said:


> Laura I am picking my angel sounds doppler up today from the post office but I am really worried I won't be able to find the heart beat, is there a knack?
> I have convinced myself I am not pregnant anymore as boobs don't feel as sore as they were, does anyone have that? xx

 I felt exactly the same last week, all my symptoms started to fade. Mine is the angelsounds one and I found HB just where hair grows and directly in line with belly button but this morning it was slightly to the right. I put in angelsounds Doppler in YouTube so I could hear what the HB was supposed to sound like first :) 

Have a big drink before and don't do it just after eating as all you hear is your stomach growling haha! 

Xx


----------



## harri

Yay - really glad you found the heartbeat :) xxx


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Harri, not convinced what I've got is babies heartbeat but will wait till dh gets in from work and see what he thinks!
How many weeks were you when you found the heartbeat?


----------



## TrAyBaby

WOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO amazon man just delivered my angelsounds doppler and I FOUND MY BUBBAS HEARTBEAT :happydance:


----------



## gemgem77

Yay!!! What did it sound like???? xx


----------



## Gemini85

Yay! Gem if you found one quicker than yours then that's what you're after! So glad for you ladies! Woop! It's amazing! But addictive...lol x


----------



## RedRose19

how much did you get them for ladies?


----------



## Gemini85

Mine was 50 altogether. Wanted one with a speakerphone and heart rate reader though x


----------



## harri

I only got mine yesterday! It cost £23. Xx


----------



## harri

What was the heart rate when you found yours Gemini? I didn't get a heart rate reader! Wish I had now! X


----------



## dt1234565

I got a baby sounds one from ebay yesterday but havent used it yet (as I havent got it!), it has 2 bottle of gel and the lcd screen. Paid £20 posted.

xx


----------



## cricket in VA

Oh man...you ladies have just about talked me into ordering a Doppler! I was going to be good and not obssess, but this forum makes that so hard! Emzy...my sickness might be taking a small break! I woke up this morning feeling ok, just ate and feel good still. Yesterday I only got sick once and I actually ate real food! I did take one dose of meds, but only one all day. I've found mine starts on Sunday evening, peaks on Thursday, and then is a bit better Fri and Sat. Hope it stays away for a bit as I have the bridal shower and then bachelorette party today/tonight!


----------



## dt1234565

I am on cloud 9!!!! Measuring a week ahead! Will post pics later, have a couple of 4d ones too! Whoop whoop! I am in love!!!!!!!! 


xxxxxxx


----------



## FirstBean

Wow a week ahead dt thats great news. Cant wait to see pics.


----------



## gemgem77

So happy for you dt cannot wait to see the pics!! I too am on cloud 9 as me and dh just spent ages trying to find little beans heartbeat after realising what we heard earlier wasn't it and we definitely found it quite far down!! It's heartbeat is 172bpn and we are sooo happy.
Maybe I will be able to hold out now untill my scan on the 29th!! xx


----------



## Lilbynon

Hey everybody, i decided to try to find a june duedate thread and here i am, May i join?
i am due June 16th, and this will be DH and I, second baby!! We are very happy. We gave up on activly TTC in june, after i had a MC on our wedding day. We were going to go on bc at the end of september, but my period was late and now on our journey to baby #2.


----------



## cricket in VA

Survived the afternoon bridal shower! Lost about 3/4 of what I ate, but not in the miserable gut-wrenching way...more in the my stomach is rejecting how much I just ate sort of way, so that was fine. Ah, the new standards of normal! Now on to a nap and then evening festivities...FXd it goes well!


----------



## cricket in VA

So excited you found the hb, ladies! And dt...sounds like your little one has been busy growing!


----------



## RedRose19

Lilbynon said:


> Hey everybody, i decided to try to find a june duedate thread and here i am, May i join?
> i am due June 16th, and this will be DH and I, second baby!! We are very happy. We gave up on activly TTC in june, after i had a MC on our wedding day. We were going to go on bc at the end of september, but my period was late and now on our journey to baby #2.

welcome and big congrats :flower: sorry about your mc im hoping you have a happy and healthy pregnancy :happydance:


----------



## cricket in VA

Well, didn't make it out tonight...after a good day the ms hit hard around 6 pm. And then I just found out my grandma passed away, so I've spent the rest of the night looking at pictures and crying. So, so sad she won't get to meet my little one.


----------



## Lilbynon

cricket in VA said:


> Well, didn't make it out tonight...after a good day the ms hit hard around 6 pm. And then I just found out my grandma passed away, so I've spent the rest of the night looking at pictures and crying. So, so sad she won't get to meet my little one.

im sorry for your loss:cry:


----------



## LittleBird

I'm so sorry, cricket. :hugs:


----------



## Lilyfire

cricket in VA said:


> Well, didn't make it out tonight...after a good day the ms hit hard around 6 pm. And then I just found out my grandma passed away, so I've spent the rest of the night looking at pictures and crying. So, so sad she won't get to meet my little one.

Oh no, I'm so very sorry for your loss Cricket. :hugs: Thinking of you. X


----------



## Lilyfire

I'M A LIME!!!! Yeeeeeey! :D


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'm so sorry Cricket :hugs:

Happy lime day Lily lol!


----------



## Euronova

Cricket so sorry for your loss!

MS hit hard last night, I think i get it more when I get tired, I spent the whole day working and on my feet and when I got home it was just horrible, I was so bloated i felt i was about to burst and so nauseous... thankfully sleeping seems to help... but i woke up with like acid in my mouth was horrible....

I guess it is only the beginning...


----------



## RedRose19

so sorry about your loss :hugs: 

sorry about all the ms ladies.. mine is only bad if i dont eat if i dont eat something anything at least every 3-4 hours i will get sick so i carry rich tea in my bag for when im in town :haha:

my back is so incredibly sore tho ladies.. like its as if my tummy already feels so heavy and bloated and sore than it hurts to bend over or just to get up after sitting :wacko:
not sure what could help.. ive been taking one paracetamol before bed just so the pain will go for abit


----------



## babyd0310

Hi ladies, hope you are all well!
I'm so sorry for your loss Cricket :hugs:
I'm not feeling to bad this weekend, just soooo tired!!! You have all really made me want to buy a doppler now, might have to talk hubby into it! x


----------



## abic77

Afternoon ladies...

Cricket - I'm so sorry about your sad news. I hope you are ok and the next few days are not too hard for you hun. Thinking of you xo

Lily - yay to be a lime!! I think the prune was the worst week simply because prunes are really wrinkly and i just don't like them!

I have to look to Emzy now as she seems to be the most ahead of all of us and I like to see what the next fruit or veggie is gonna be from her!

Euro....so sorry the sickness seems to have kicked in :-( Have you actually been sick or just feel really sick? Are you able to handle food? I feel sick everytime i even start to feel hungry so I also carry bisucuits and crackers round with me all the time!

So....still can't decide how to tell everyone ! Was at my folks this weekend (just got home and i am POOPED!!) and told my brother he's gonna be an uncle and he was dead chuffed bless him! It was quite an emotional weekend really probably just coz of all the emotions but did feel me welling up all weekend!

Went bra shopping with mum yesterday but got to the 2nd shop and got really pissed off coz it was so busy that there was a waiting list to be measured! So I just took loads of bras into the changing rooms but none of them fit (although i think i have established I am an M&S 34 G) but they didnt have the style i wanted in my size. How annoying!

I got a really nice Carriwell maternity bra which i slept in for the first time last night but its quite thin so when my nips get cold/excited ;-) i look like i am smuggling peanuts bigtime!! embarrassing!!!!! A lot of the maternity bras have the clips on for nursing and i had a go of unclipping and got really excited about breast feeding!

Has anyone elses nips and boobs changed other than size? I am expecting veiny boobs and dark nipples but so far I have started to get really veiny bits at the side and the nipple end is quite dark and a teeny bit crusty (soz TMI?) they also look a bit bruised and those areola or whatever they're called feel normal but the actual nipple skin itself (not the titend) is going a bit lumpy! Would be easier to put a photo on but you will all puke at the sight of my boobs so i wont bother!!

Hope you're all ok and welcome to the newbies! xoxoxoxo


----------



## abic77

dt1234565 said:


> I am on cloud 9!!!! Measuring a week ahead! Will post pics later, have a couple of 4d ones too! Whoop whoop! I am in love!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> xxxxxxx

PIIICCCCCCSSSSS please!!!!!
dyin to see them!!


----------



## abic77

babyd0310 said:


> Hi ladies, hope you are all well!
> I'm so sorry for your loss Cricket :hugs:
> I'm not feeling to bad this weekend, just soooo tired!!! You have all really made me want to buy a doppler now, might have to talk hubby into it! x

Ah me too!!! I really don't know if it's a good idea coz i know how bad i am once i sew a seed in my own head that something isn't right! When we went for private scan last week i mentioned doppler and the sonographer was like "it's the worst thing you can do coz the minute you don't hear the HB you will panic and need reassurance again".....to be fair she also said it's good for business tho coz girls always end up paying for private scans!

Nevertheless....i am just off to peruse amazon now.......


----------



## abic77

gemgem77 said:


> So happy for you dt cannot wait to see the pics!! I too am on cloud 9 as me and dh just spent ages trying to find little beans heartbeat after realising what we heard earlier wasn't it and we definitely found it quite far down!! It's heartbeat is 172bpn and we are sooo happy.
> Maybe I will be able to hold out now untill my scan on the 29th!! xx

Awwww GemGem thats brilliant news!!! Bet you can't wait for the scan now hun & hopefully you can relax a little now! Are you using it several times a day now that you can??

I really really was against getting one but i am so tempted now.....


----------



## abic77

oooh just realised i can rent a doppler for a tenner from ebay???


----------



## abic77

SO...just had convo with DH re should we get a doppler....

Me: so I'm thinking we could get a doppler to hear baby's heart beat
DH: no f**king way
Me: why not? it'll be cool to hear the HB in between scans
DH: coz you're a f**king nightmare and you will go on and on and on about something being wrong and make yourself sick
Me: Fine. Well I may just secretly get one anyway.
DH: Do that and i'll bend you over, spank you til you come and send it back to whence it came.

At that point i pmsl and kinda admitted defeat......


----------



## dt1234565

Sorry for delay ladies! Here are my scan pics, I have to ring the hospital tomorrow to get my scan date bought forward as I am 12+1 today!!!

We told the kids last night, they were jumping up and down a screaming and talking to the baby, it was wonderful!

Any nub guess gratefully recieved! 4d scan pics in next post xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2077.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 8









IMG_2078.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 8









IMG_2079.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 6









IMG_2080.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 5









IMG_2081.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## abic77

WOW DT these are awesome!!

Congrats hunny xxx


----------



## dt1234565

And here are the 4d ones, ones is hand in front of face, one is a side view xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2082.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 23









IMG_2083.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## TrAyBaby

WOW dt those scan are beautiful, i love the 4d ones.

Cricket im so sorry for your loss, its never easy loosing a loved one.

AFM - i have just devoured 3 packets of crisps!!!!!!!!!!! WTF :munch:

And im offically obsessed with my doppler, used it agin last night and im away to go have another listen now :cloud9:


----------



## Serenity_Now

abic77 said:


> SO...just had convo with DH re should we get a doppler....
> 
> Me: so I'm thinking we could get a doppler to hear baby's heart beat
> DH: no f**king way
> Me: why not? it'll be cool to hear the HB in between scans
> DH: coz you're a f**king nightmare and you will go on and on and on about something being wrong and make yourself sick
> Me: Fine. Well I may just secretly get one anyway.
> DH: Do that and i'll bend you over, spank you til you come and send it back to whence it came.
> 
> At that point i pmsl and kinda admitted defeat......

That is similar to the discussion DH and I had... he said no way. So then I asked my mom, an OBGYN nurse practitioner, if it was a reasonable thing to do. She told me no... that I would just end up worrying more because I may not be able to always find a heartbeat. She said that even in her professional life, it's difficult to find a heartbeat even with their more advanced equipment, and that I'd just worry myself sick.

I wish she lived here or me there for at least the duration of the pregnancy... would be nice to be able to have her doppler me anytime I wanted. *sigh* :cry:


----------



## TrAyBaby

hey dt cant really see any nub but having a bash at the skull theory and going with girl :pink: are you guys gonna find out. I totally am, in fact i have my gender scan all booked for the day i turn 16 weeks on the 19th december. I wanna surprise my family on xmas day with the gender :happydance:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Abic I really didn't want to get a doppler either, as I didn't want something else to worry about! But now everyone is making me want one!!! lol

Dt fantastic photos!!! My guess is girl :pink: Are you going to find out?

I felt ok today so me, DH and Holly went for Sunday lunch at the local pub. When we came out, I was extremely sick 3 times on the pavement in front of people. I was sooo embarrassed. OK, so maybe that wasn't such a good idea :(

DH took another bump pic today, thinks my belly's grown again! What do you reckon? 11 week 5 day bump/bloat x
 



Attached Files:







11 weeks 5 days.jpg
File size: 8.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## FirstBean

Great pics Dt love the 4d ones. 
Emzy i think your bump has grown again to and sorry that the sickness is still getting you. I have had a really lazy day not got dressed all day had a bath and put fresh pj's on I have loved it OH has been doing lots of things with Ollie as he has been working lots of overtime and not seen much of him. No nausea for a couple of days now so hoping that has passed completley just the tiredness to go now.


----------



## ayclobes

Those are great u/s pictures! i can't wait til i see my baby in a couple days!


----------



## cliqmo

Lovely pics guys!! It makes me so excited for mine on 21st :happydance:


----------



## babyd0310

Emzy your bump has definitely grown! Sorry your still feeling poorly. I have had a lazy day aswell today, just had a nice bath and about to eat some apple crumble yummmm xx


----------



## abic77

awww yeah everyone has had lazy days....love it!
I was at my mum & dads in Whitley Bay and I couldn't be arsed to shower etc this morning so drove back to leeds in my PJ's! Got home and went straight to the sofa for a few hours before going to the pub for a carvery with the in-laws! it was YUM!
Just about to have a (decaf) cuppa and a Wispa gold with a movie!

Emzy.....you poor poor thing!! How embarrassing chick....at least you didn't do it in the pub on the table or carpet or anything like that! Hope you're feeling better soon.....you must be getting to the part where the sickness subsides surely???

Still no news from Espacey yet???

I'm getting a little worried about Jelly Tots too now.....I know she was away this weekend and has her interview tomoz so hopefully she's just enjoying herself...

Jelly....if you read this, good luck for tomoz and let us know you're ok hun 

Right....off now to chill dudes.....big hugs to you all 
xoxoxoxoxoxo

PS Emzy...LOVE the bump!
DT - those 4D pics are awesome!!!!!!! 
(PS to clarify, I did get showered etc before going to the pub...!)


----------



## Mei190

ooo all these scans make me excited. Mine is tomorrow afternoon!!! Wish me luck! 

I feel so ill today, it's hit me like a brick. What with a very hyper baby who eats like a monster and a pair of rabbits that have decided they don't like each other anymore so are fighting :dohh: 
Combined with bathroom trips I have had a eventful day!

Hope all you girlies are okay xx


----------



## gemgem77

Cricket I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Dt your pics are amazing bet your so excited!!

Sorry for everyone being sick, I haven't had that just nauseas feelings not sure I would cope well with actually being sick, hope it will pass for you soon.

Abi your day sounds lovely. We went for a 4mile walk with our mates and our dogs and then to the pub in front of the fire with chips and apple juice!! 
Just chilling in front of the tv in a minute!
xx


----------



## gemgem77

Good luck for tomorrow Mei will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Lilyfire

Awesome scan pics!!!

Emzy- BUUUUMP! Looking great! :D

I'm not getting a Doppler** I know I'll drive myself insane and my OB does scans every month anyway, yey! My next one is on Tuesday, wooooo! Then I have the NT scan the following week, has anyone had it yet? Am I going to be the first of us to get it? Eeeeek!

Espacey, where are you?? 

I hope everyone is ok, I can't believe the holy grail of 12 WEEKS is nearly here for a few of us, counting the days! :D

** = I totally reserve the right to change my mind on this!!


----------



## gemgem77

Ha ha Lily you are funny!!! xx


----------



## dt1234565

I hope Espacey is ok too x

I may be the first NT being as my scan put me forward a week! I need to call hospital tomorrow otherwise I'll be 13+6 if I go next week. Will update tomorrow not changing my tickers till hospital scan though.

xxx


----------



## harri

Great scan pics!! They're amazing! :) 2 days until mine! 
Good luck to everyone with scans coming up! Xxxx


----------



## Mei190

Some of you girlies don't have long till your 12 week scans!! 

(Only time I will be amazingly jealous is at 20 week scans when some people will find out genders... then I will be itching to know!)


----------



## babyd0310

Has anyone been majorly emotional??! I've cried at the new john lewis advert every single time it has come on, also was balling my eyes out at this video on youtube earlier of a little girl being told she was going to Disneyland haha..i'm talking proper crying, not just a little tear :haha:


----------



## harri

Oh my god that John Lewis advert has me in floods of tears every time!!! DH even had a tear bless him x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh yes, I'm an emotional wreck!!!

5 days til my scan!!! And abic and jellytots!!


----------



## Gemini85

A week tomorrow for mine!!! Week! I've not seen this John Lewis ad, what happens? X


----------



## TrAyBaby

i love the john lewis advert.

Just sent my OH out to the 24 hour shop cause i have a major craving for haribo starmix, he's so sweet


----------



## babyd0310

You have to watch it Gemini it's very cute, try this...
https://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=GB#/watch?feature=trends_mobile&v=pSLOnR1s74o


----------



## Mei190

I haven't seen the John Lewis advert either, think I will save it for when OH isn't here, just in case!

And on my goodness! Haribo! Now I want some too! Apart from I am addicted to the sour ones at the moment


----------



## cliqmo

Aww that JL advert is lovely, for most of it I was wondering why you guys were in tears over a spoilt brat :haha:


----------



## LittleBird

abic77 said:


> I feel sick everytime i even start to feel hungry so I also carry bisucuits and crackers round with me all the time!
> 
> Has anyone elses nips and boobs changed other than size? I am expecting veiny boobs and dark nipples but so far I have started to get really veiny bits at the side and the nipple end is quite dark and a teeny bit crusty (soz TMI?) they also look a bit bruised and those areola or whatever they're called feel normal but the actual nipple skin itself (not the titend) is going a bit lumpy!

I carried around Saltines and Gatorade all weekend. I was trying to change things up a bit so I could get rid of the diarrhea, and I think it is starting to work. But yes, the worst is when I feel hungry.

My breasts have changed like what you're describing. The crustiness is your body getting ready to produce milk. Mine didn't get too crusty until the end with my other pregnancies. But it is totally normal.



abic77 said:


> SO...just had convo with DH re should we get a doppler....
> 
> Me: so I'm thinking we could get a doppler to hear baby's heart beat
> DH: no f**king way
> Me: why not? it'll be cool to hear the HB in between scans
> DH: coz you're a f**king nightmare and you will go on and on and on about something being wrong and make yourself sick
> Me: Fine. Well I may just secretly get one anyway.
> DH: Do that and i'll bend you over, spank you til you come and send it back to whence it came.
> 
> At that point i pmsl and kinda admitted defeat......

:rofl: Your DH sounds like mine! I have never had a Doppler and I expect this to be my last pregnancy so I don't think I'll get one. Plus, I heard it's harder to know what's going on with twins, which will probably mean I'll get more scans so they're sure they're getting both heartbeats. So if the doctors aren't able to figure it out, I won't even try.



dt1234565 said:


> Sorry for delay ladies! Here are my scan pics, I have to ring the hospital tomorrow to get my scan date bought forward as I am 12+1 today!!!
> 
> We told the kids last night, they were jumping up and down a screaming and talking to the baby, it was wonderful!
> 
> Any nub guess gratefully recieved! 4d scan pics in next post xxx

Love the scan pics! I have to say, based on the skull shape, I'm totally guessing a girl for you. My boys looked much different during their scans so I have to agree with the others. Girl!



Emzywemzy said:


> Abic I really didn't want to get a doppler either, as I didn't want something else to worry about! But now everyone is making me want one!!! lol
> 
> I felt ok today so me, DH and Holly went for Sunday lunch at the local pub. When we came out, I was extremely sick 3 times on the pavement in front of people. I was sooo embarrassed. OK, so maybe that wasn't such a good idea :(
> 
> DH took another bump pic today, thinks my belly's grown again! What do you reckon? 11 week 5 day bump/bloat x

I know, it is hard to not get a Doppler when everyone is getting so excited about hearing their babies!

Sorry you got sick out in public! I am sure that was very uncomfortable! :hugs:

I think your bump is looking bigger. Yay for a growing baby!



Mei190 said:


> ooo all these scans make me excited. Mine is tomorrow afternoon!!! Wish me luck!

Good luck tomorrow, can't wait to see pictures!



babyd0310 said:


> You have to watch it Gemini it's very cute, try this...
> https://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=GB#/watch?feature=trends_mobile&v=pSLOnR1s74o

We don't have that commercial here, and it definitely made me tear up!

I missed a lot today, but it was a busy day. I have been feeling a little better over the weekend, and had some yummy food. I have got to try to get some work done this week, I have to renew my license at the DMV, and I have my first OB/GYN appt. on Thursday.


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Hi everyone :wave:

Is it normal for nausea to be inconsistent? I've only actually thrown up twice, but I am feeling nauseous regularly.

And my boobies are so sore. My OH had a feel yesterday and I actually squealed in pain - he won't be doing that again any time soon :haha:


----------



## dt1234565

I have rung antenatal today to tell them I was bought forward a week, so instead of my NT scan being 24 Nov it is now...

Tomorrow! at 9.40! yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If they agree with the measurement i shall change my tickers tomorrow! xxx

LittleBird, you are so good with your replies!

Hi i'm louise, yes that is totally normal xxx


----------



## TrAyBaby

aww dt im massivly jealous of you right now. I had my booking in appointment nearly 3 week ago, today i am 11 weeks (and a lime yay!!!!) but still have not had a date through for my 12 week scan. So i just rang my hospital scanning department to query this and was told that because they are so busy right now that my name is in 'the system' and that it will probably be nearer 13 weeks or 13 & 1/2 weeks before im seen. I have to ring back on friday if i still have not received my card through about the date grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I dont think i can possibly wait another 2 weeks to see my bubba. Plus i wanted to go public after my 12 week scan now that has to wait another week. Not a good start to my monday morning :(


----------



## FirstBean

Yes Louise that is what I am like have never been sick just nauseous thought it had gone completley but was awful last night I had to go to bed as was just feeling sick all the time.
dt thats great news.
I love the John Lewis advert it does get me emotional I have been very emotional just lately crying at most things. Have also been very snappy with OH had to apologise this morning as I was horrible to him yesterday and he had done everything for me.


----------



## abic77

DT that's wicked news!!! 

Me, Emzy and Jellytots have ours on Friday!!! All at the same time too!!! Weird!
I can't wait...like literally can't wait to come out to the world!! It will be so hard coming back to work Friday afternoon as I will have huge grin on my face but thinking i will hold out til after my holidays to tell work....first day back 30th November and I will be just about 14 weeks then!

Hows everyone feeling today?

I am having a VERY VERY tired day...once again up 3 times in the night....the annoying thing it feels like theres tons of wee to come out but then you end up having a trickle and you think why the hell did i get up for that!!


----------



## babyd0310

Morning!! I'm really tired today aswell, could sleep all day!!
Yay dt that's great news! I'm an Olive today, which means 3 weeks until my scan :happydance: I STILL haven't heard anything about who my midwife is or when I will have a booking in appointment, i'm abit peed off because I am considered high risk and it doesn't seem they see it that way!!xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Abic im like that too, up so many times in the night for a wee but its only a trickle!!

Sooo excited for scan on Friday!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Happy olive day babyd!!


----------



## TrAyBaby

babyd i feel your frustration too. Im high risk as well and still waiting for my 12 week scan date........im 11 weeks already grrrr


----------



## Emzywemzy

Omg I just watched the john Lewis advert and bawled my eyes out! Awwww! I cried the first time I saw the last one too!


----------



## babyd0310

TrAyBaby it's so frustrating isn't it!! I had my scan date through literally straight away, they surely can't be that busy!! Where I live, they sort out your scan and then work your booking in appointment around that and it is usually at 8 weeks, I have already rang them once so don't want to make a massive fuss and keep ringing!
Emzy I know, I have cried every time it has come on!!x


----------



## Emzywemzy

I cried at this one too, although I think the current one will make me cry more!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHcm1ec7CcY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## abic77

OH NO i'm not sure if i have seen the JL advert.....may have caught a glipse of it...is it the one with the x-factor lot singing on it?
I think i am too tired and grumpy to cry over something like that at the minute.
My lovely sweet side has been replaced with evil short-tempered ratty bitch from hell. I feel like i have the worst PMT and feel fat, spotty and like a total mess. Everything makes me look fat and so to compensate I just keep eating crap.

I want a McDonalds for lunch but i have persuaded my colleague to come to BHS with me for their infamous Christmas panini! I am taking to buying people lunch etc to make up for my curtness!

Off to see the girls tonight for tea and have decided (after long chat with DH) to tell my girls tonight! DH is going to tell the respective OH of the girls (as we're all friends together) tonight so that he gets to tell his boys and I get to tell my girls! There's only 3 of them and I will tell everyone else at the weekend! 

Still no news from Espacey or JellyTots???

ALso - Emma1985 hasn't been on here for a while?

I think i am gonna go find somewhere for a nap..........can't believe how tired i am. Still have headaches too. This totally sucks!


----------



## abic77

Oh by the way....

I had the weirdest dream last night whereby my baby was growing inside my tummy but at the same time I could SEE it in the HAND of my DH and my friend! It was WEIRD. Basically their skin on the palm of their hands was really transluscent and when i looked I could see yolk sac and baby wriggling and then these 2 eyeballs which were at the side of the hand which was like where the eyes of my baby were growing!! It was properly weird and really freaked me out!!!


----------



## RedRose19

morning ladies hope every one is well :D

wow i bet you were freaked out.. they do say pregnancy dreams are the oddest, i keep getting weird dreams then forgetting them when i wake :dohh: but i know they are weird if you know what i mean

the cramps and sore back seemed to disappear yesterday but i feel like my tummy has popped abit? i dunno how to describe it.. its like the pain was from my uterus trying to stretch its gone all hard now so odd..

one day til 9 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Gemini85

OK, i feel like i need to have a massive whinge, so here goes. 
I can barely walk from this SPD brought on by the fact im seriously double jointed. I look like a granny, and the physio says there isnt much that can be done, and that it will only get worse, Judging by how much movement is in my hips already, im probably likely to end up on crutches at least. 
I feel constantly exhausted, i woke yesterday at 8.30, was back in bed by half 10, woke up at half 3, went to bed at half 10 last night and didnt wake up till this morning - and felt tired, how i am meant to be able to work full time 12 hours a day, when i need that much sleep, i dont know. 
I had problems with my heart that became apparent, i was aware i had hole in the heart as a child and it mended itself, but as i was recommended to be on beta blockers in Jan, i am now being passed to consultant care for that. 
I have already had one Kidney infection, since having pain for the last week passing water, i assumed it was another UTI, and was put on more antibiotics, turns out it isnt a UTI, its thrush that has spread to my urethra. WHICH, they said only an oral treatment will work for, which i cant take, so i have to suffer with feeling like my pee tube is falling out. Not only that, but ive given it to OH, so BDing is well out of the question, plus it hurts my pelvis too much, so wont be long before he gets a little annoyed (not that he would say) 
I have to see an occupational therapist as requested by my work, as in total i have appointments for doctors (flu jab, urine/thrush infections etc) physio, heart specialist, smoking cessation (which this stress is making increasingly difficult) Midwife, Scans, all of this when ALL appointments are near my home, a total of 80mins drive when NOt in rush hour, away. 
Add to that, sickness that comes and goes, and gets me sent home unpaid from work as the MEN dont like the sound of heaving, feeling like i could fall asleep evertime i go for an extremely painful pee, TBH, its left me feeling like im just not cut out for all this :( making me think that my body taking it so badly is an indicator that i wont be instinctively good with my child. :( 

Sorry for the rant. Just dont have anyone else that can understand even the tiniest part of what its like! xxx


----------



## babyd0310

Oh Gemini :hugs: you are having a tough time of it aren't you! To be honest, that is exactly how I felt in my last pregnancy, I had a really awful time of it and as a result had ante-natal and post-natal depression (not because I didn't bond with Grace, but the complete opposite where I was constantly worrying!!) I felt like complete crap all the time and was signed off work, so felt completely alone! I didn't talk to anyone about how I was feeling which made it alot worse. So I would say make sure you talk to people about how you are feeling, try and get help around the house ect, and rest!! and pamper yourself! I am really trying to have a positive attitude this time around, and hopefully will be ready for whatever comes my way. Can you and OH get away somewhere together? Even if just for a weekend? It will give you something to look forward to and give you a nice break. And you WILL make a wonderful mother! :hugs:


----------



## TrAyBaby

gemini im so sorry honey that you are having a tough time but as babyd says make sure you talk to people about your feelings and remember that we are all here for you too so rant away.

Ok so after my very unproductive phone call to the scanning department i have decided not to wait another 2 possibly 2 & 1/2 weeks for my scan. Im 11 weeks today, i want my scan now!!!! So i've booked a private scan for saturday when i'll be 11+5, if all is well im going public the next day as it will be my mothers birthday :)


----------



## pink23

sending you hugs gemini hope you feel better soon.
I keep been woken up by sickness then when I cough afterwards it really hurts. I am mainly eating fruits which I suppose is good for me better than chocolate epsecialy for my diabetes.
Any one else finding the weeks flying by, i cant believe 1/4 of the time has flown by. Im starting to go through calebs baby grows/sleepsuits i have and i couldnt believ it when I had 30 sleep suits and 20 baby grows. so will only need clothes and the other things need. Cant wait to start buying. xx


----------



## Gemini85

Thanks for the support, you guys are the best! 
Its hard finding someone to talk to, my OH is ex services, the result being that he is very much a "put up or shut up" type, he doesnt mean it in a horrible way, but he is the sort of person that doesnt get why you are telling him things if you arent looking for an answer...if that makes sense! 
And whoever else i mention it to, well, i suppose i just feel like i must sound whiney and ungrateful! 
There are 2 others preggers in the office, and neither have had any problems, so its making me look very bad, plus they both live just down the road, not 42 miles away! lol x


----------



## abic77

Gemini85 said:


> OK, i feel like i need to have a massive whinge, so here goes.
> I can barely walk from this SPD brought on by the fact im seriously double jointed. I look like a granny, and the physio says there isnt much that can be done, and that it will only get worse, Judging by how much movement is in my hips already, im probably likely to end up on crutches at least.
> I feel constantly exhausted, i woke yesterday at 8.30, was back in bed by half 10, woke up at half 3, went to bed at half 10 last night and didnt wake up till this morning - and felt tired, how i am meant to be able to work full time 12 hours a day, when i need that much sleep, i dont know.
> I had problems with my heart that became apparent, i was aware i had hole in the heart as a child and it mended itself, but as i was recommended to be on beta blockers in Jan, i am now being passed to consultant care for that.
> I have already had one Kidney infection, since having pain for the last week passing water, i assumed it was another UTI, and was put on more antibiotics, turns out it isnt a UTI, its thrush that has spread to my urethra. WHICH, they said only an oral treatment will work for, which i cant take, so i have to suffer with feeling like my pee tube is falling out. Not only that, but ive given it to OH, so BDing is well out of the question, plus it hurts my pelvis too much, so wont be long before he gets a little annoyed (not that he would say)
> I have to see an occupational therapist as requested by my work, as in total i have appointments for doctors (flu jab, urine/thrush infections etc) physio, heart specialist, smoking cessation (which this stress is making increasingly difficult) Midwife, Scans, all of this when ALL appointments are near my home, a total of 80mins drive when NOt in rush hour, away.
> Add to that, sickness that comes and goes, and gets me sent home unpaid from work as the MEN dont like the sound of heaving, feeling like i could fall asleep evertime i go for an extremely painful pee, TBH, its left me feeling like im just not cut out for all this :( making me think that my body taking it so badly is an indicator that i wont be instinctively good with my child. :(
> 
> Sorry for the rant. Just dont have anyone else that can understand even the tiniest part of what its like! xxx

Dude...this sounds horrendous! I am so sorry that you're feeling this rubbish and really makes me think my headaches are just not even worth mentioning!
I don't know what to say to you other than to echo what the other girls have said about trying to stay positive and making sure you look after yourself and talking as much as you can to people you can trust etc around you.
I still don't see how someone can send you home for heaving, especially if you're not getting paid?
Is there anyone else you can talk to at work or the HR people about changing your responsibilities so you don't have to be in the office or whatever? When is your occ health session?

I really really hope that you feel better soon hun and that you get an easier ride too 

As for your last statement about being no good at stuff...that's bollocks!! You will be an ace mummy!!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Gemini hun :hugs: I totally, totally understand how you feel. I felt exactly like that in my last pregnancy, I felt like I was falling apart and I felt like I wasn't made to be pregnant as I had so many problems! I had really bad sickness and kept peeing myself when I was sick, I kept getting UTIs and the antibiotics kept giving me thrush. I also had it spread to my urethra and it really friggin hurts. I also had horrendous SPD and sciatica so can totally sympathise. I felt really down and depressed in the first tri, I just felt awful. BUT I did start feeling a bit better in the 2nd tri. Not bang on 13 weeks or anything, but probably around 17/18/19 weeks or something, when I started feeling baby move around and got a little bump and it all made it seem worth while. My SPD didn't start until 20 something weeks (the sciatica and groin pain started early on but turned into spd) but even then, I just felt sort of more 'level' and was able to deal with it. I was a bit of a hormonal wreck in my first tri and felt just as you have described. You will start to feel a bit better soon and just remember, it's really hard on your body making and carrying a baby!! :hugs:

As for me, I've been feeling a little down because of all the sickness. I've been stuck in the house most of the time as I have been so sick and haven't been working and stuff, so I've been feeling pretty lonely (even though I have Holly, but you can hardly have a heart to heart with a 15 month old). I remember feeling the same way at about this time last time and so I keep trying to remind myself that I will start to feel better soon and it's hormones making me feel a bit down. I've been feeling a little anxious as well, not really sure what about, but I'm pretty sure it's from staying in the house so much. So tomorrow, if I am not feeling too bad, I'm going to try to pop to town. I'm not going to eat before hand so if I'm sick it won't be loads like yesterday! I just need to give myself a kick up the arse!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Sorry to leave you all but I lost my baby. Good luck and healthy and happy 9 months to you all.


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'm so sorry 9babies, take care x :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine12

9babiesgone said:


> Sorry to leave you all but I lost my baby. Good luck and healthy and happy 9 months to you all.

So sorry to hear that. :( xx


----------



## harri

So sorry 9babies! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Gemini85

And then something like that happens and it makes you see that it really isn't that bad.

I'm so so sorry for your loss. Please KIT and best of luck for the future xxx


----------



## LittleBird

dt1234565 said:


> I have rung antenatal today to tell them I was bought forward a week, so instead of my NT scan being 24 Nov it is now...
> 
> Tomorrow! at 9.40! yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yay for an earlier scan! I hope it goes wonderfully!



TrAyBaby said:


> So i just rang my hospital scanning department to query this and was told that because they are so busy right now that my name is in 'the system' and that it will probably be nearer 13 weeks or 13 & 1/2 weeks before im seen. I have to ring back on friday if i still have not received my card through about the date grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I dont think i can possibly wait another 2 weeks to see my bubba. Plus i wanted to go public after my 12 week scan now that has to wait another week. Not a good start to my monday morning :(

Sorry about the delay in your scanning, TrAyBaby. That is very frustrating. Hopefully the rest of your Monday is going better.



Gemini85 said:


> Sorry for the rant. Just dont have anyone else that can understand even the tiniest part of what its like! xxx

Gemini, It sounds like the pregnancy is a nightmare for you at this point. I don't have half the stuff to complain about, but there are times when I feel like I'm not going to be able to make it through the rest of the pregnancy. I don't feel good, ever. I have done this before, twice, so I know how things progress as time goes by, and I hope the 2nd tri. is better, as it has been in the past. But it really seems like a long process looking forward. I guess the only things I can say are 1) you should be feeling better during the 2nd tri. and that will probably have a big effect on other things, and 2) pregnancy is a short-term condition and once your baby is here, you'll forget about how horrible it was for you. I know it seems impossible, but somehow we forget everything bad that happened and only focus on the beautiful baby in our arms. Just focus on today and getting through it the best you can.



9babiesgone said:


> Sorry to leave you all but I lost my baby. Good luck and healthy and happy 9 months to you all.

I'm so sorry, 9babies. :hugs:


----------



## Gemini85

Emzywemzy said:


> Gemini hun :hugs: I totally, totally understand how you feel. I felt exactly like that in my last pregnancy, I felt like I was falling apart and I felt like I wasn't made to be pregnant as I had so many problems! I had really bad sickness and kept peeing myself when I was sick, I kept getting UTIs and the antibiotics kept giving me thrush. I also had it spread to my urethra and it really friggin hurts. I also had horrendous SPD and sciatica so can totally sympathise. I felt really down and depressed in the first tri, I just felt awful. BUT I did start feeling a bit better in the 2nd tri. Not bang on 13 weeks or anything, but probably around 17/18/19 weeks or something, when I started feeling baby move around and got a little bump and it all made it seem worth while. My SPD didn't start until 20 something weeks (the sciatica and groin pain started early on but turned into spd) but even then, I just felt sort of more 'level' and was able to deal with it. I was a bit of a hormonal wreck in my first tri and felt just as you have described. You will start to feel a bit better soon and just remember, it's really hard on your body making and carrying a baby!! :hugs:
> 
> As for me, I've been feeling a little down because of all the sickness. I've been stuck in the house most of the time as I have been so sick and haven't been working and stuff, so I've been feeling pretty lonely (even though I have Holly, but you can hardly have a heart to heart with a 15 month old). I remember feeling the same way at about this time last time and so I keep trying to remind myself that I will start to feel better soon and it's hormones making me feel a bit down. I've been feeling a little anxious as well, not really sure what about, but I'm pretty sure it's from staying in the house so much. So tomorrow, if I am not feeling too bad, I'm going to try to pop to town. I'm not going to eat before hand so if I'm sick it won't be loads like yesterday! I just need to give myself a kick up the arse!!

Thanks emzy, and others. 
Nice to hear in not the only person that hasn't taken to it like a duck to water as they say! X


----------



## RedRose19

im so sorry 9babies :cry:


----------



## LittleBird

Since you guys were so kind to share commercials to get me all teary-eyed, here's one of my favorites of all time. The first time I saw it was when DS1 was an infant. So beautiful!

https://youtu.be/TSnMeiOPtLQ


----------



## FirstBean

Gemini so sorry your having a tough time as the other girls say feel free to have a moan on here we are here to listen to you and help if we can.
I am so sorry for your loss 9 babies.:hugs:


----------



## gemgem77

9babies I am so sorry for your loss, I know there's nothing I can say to make you feel better so lots and lots of :hugs:

Laura sorry your feeling so rubbish today, I completely agree with what the others have said and don't think your work are being at all supportive. I would be on the phone to HR for sure about being sent home unpaid for heaving. If they don't like it fine but if it's their choice to send you home you should be on full pay. Aand you will be a FAB mum! xx


----------



## pink23

Sorry for your loss 9bsbies. X 
I've just had a nap and feel better xx


----------



## abic77

9babies...so so sorry about your loss. Take care and good luck with whatever the future holds.
:hugs:


----------



## Emzywemzy

awww little bird, that ad is lovely too!! Nothing lovelier than a sleeping baby :cloud9: Holly does that really cute sucking an imaginary dummy thing whilst she's asleep too, so so cute! I still just sit and watch her sleep sometimes, so peaceful and lovely :)


----------



## cricket in VA

So sorry, 9babies. There's not much we can say, but just know we're thinking about you! 

Laura, how your body handles pregnancy is no reflection on your parenting abilities! And your bosses need to treat you better. For real.


----------



## pink23

What's everyone got for tea. We are having a korma for tea and I actually can't wait.
How's everyone doing with their Xmas shopping xx


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Pink, I have chilli tonight and am sooo excited about that!! I am at my happiest when I am eating and sleeping right now lol
I am going shopping to Canterbury with my mum on Saturday and so will hopefully get a few bits then, I actually haven't bought a single thing lol xx


----------



## Gemini85

Just got called into the office by the boss, to be told that im "frustrating" him with my situation!!!! (prompted because i was heaving so went and sat in the car for half hour so i didnt "offend" his ears like on Friday...) HAVE A WORD!!! does he really think im enjoying this? i work on commision for christs sake! as they are so damn tight and dont pay sick pay, xmas is cancelled as it is! 
ive also noticed, that once something goes wrong in a day, i cant "get a grip" as my OH would say....i just cry and cry and cry, and feel incredibly hard done by, prob more so than i should! lol 

Gemgem, i intend to make the most of the Jan sales.... 

count to 10...or 100.... i shall come up with a nice positive post for later. promise :) x


----------



## harri

Oh wow I want a Korma now!!! 

I am also at my happiest in bed or with a plate full of food :) I have 5 weddings within 3 months of my due date so I really need to start eating better before I can't fit out the door :haha: xx


----------



## harri

Jesus Gemini I commend you for not smacking the guy in the face, I would have had a psycho fit by now!!! It's out of order!!!! X


----------



## Emzywemzy

Omg Gemini your boss needs a smack in the mouth!! What did you say back to him??


----------



## gemgem77

Laura your manager is a prick! Yes what did you say back to him?

Heading off home now after stuffing 2 custard creams in my mouth. Might not get on later so have a great evening girls, hope no ones too sick and speak tomorrow xx


----------



## gemgem77

Oh and I'm a lime tomorrow......YES!! x


----------



## FirstBean

Gemini your boss is awful can think of another word that I wont use on here. What did you say to him?
We had Chicken stew with mash and dumplings was lovely even if I do say so myself could eat it all again.
I have nearly finished my xmas shopping for Ollie and happy about that as he was the one I obviously was spending the most on I have done most of it online and things are getting delivered that I have forgot I bought so have gone a little bit mad on him this year. Oh well its his last xmas as an only child so can be spoilt this year :haha:


----------



## Gemini85

i just said that i am aware he is trying to run a business, but that i really dont understand what it is he expects me to do! i stipulated that its not just "his figures" this is effecting, but also my incoming and the ability to pay my own bills! he just kind of sat there nodding then said, "well we will just have to suck it and see what the occupational therapists say on Friday" hmph, how bout you suck this.... LOL 

I ALSO want a korma now.... OH doesnt like indian. GRRRRR! x


----------



## babyd0310

Gemini can you talk to HR?? He sounds like a complete prick, kind of like my bitch boss!!! I'm not sure what to have for dinner, just got in from work and have a banging headache and can't be bothered to move! I also have not even started my Xmas shopping, feel really unorganised this year! This time last year it was all finished and wrapped lol but we had the wedding in September and that's just thrown everything out the window! We will hopefully start in the next couple of weeks xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Gemini i agree, can you speak to HR? they are not treating you very fairly at all. 

We've done about 1/4 of our Xmas shopping but can't afford to do much more til I get paid! 

My boobs are going crazy today, nipples feel like they're on fire and Sooo itchy!! Also a bit crampy today too, stretching I presume!


----------



## pink23

Gemini that is horrible of your boss.
I'm nearly done for shopping just a few more for mom, dad and brother. Calebs birthday is 3rd december so I have to buy 2 lots for him. Need to get my Xmas cards sorted soon x


----------



## Euronova

OH dear.... I have not even started my christmas shopping... i am so lazy at the mo, I am behind EVERYTHING!!
I have my Gyneacologist appt tomorrow, I hope she finally refers me to an OB and I can get started with booking my scan etc!!! So exciting!


----------



## emma1985

Hi girls,

I've just done the ring test, side to side! Boy! 
Chinese test says girl!

Trying to catch up on posts but struggling as on my phone, as feel so bloody sick, only managed a salad sarnie and a piece of caramel shortbread today. :(
Can't believe I am 12 weeks on Friday, so excited, were out with friends on friday and I'm dreading it as I'm useless on a night.Hope your all well, 
Em


----------



## broodybelle

Just spent the last half an hour catching up on what I've missed over the last few day. Sorry to those of you who are feeling poorly/rough/down in anyway. Growing a baby seems to be such hard work and it's taking its toll on our bodies in so many different ways. My face is completely filled with spots and I never had any in my life before! However this is small fry compared to most people on here. 

Finally plucked up the courage to tell my headteacher today - she was lovely about it. It's just hard as one of the teachers is on maternity leave already and another goes in February, which is alot of teachers when there are only 11 of us in total. Poor head! Oh well. I feel better for telling her. Work is awful at the moment as one of the children in my class has a severe 'safeguarding issue' which means that the police, the local authority and social services are all now involved and I have to have an adult permanently in my class with the child- who cannot be left unsupervised for even a second. Only myself and the head know the full story as it has to be kept confidential (and others wouldn't want to know anyway- I certainly wish I didn't!). However people keep coming up and asking what's going on and then getting moody when I won't tell them!! Do they not realise that the situation must be so serious that they can't know!?? Aaarrrghh - sorry for the rant. Just breaks my heart every time I have to deal with anything like this- think it's even worse because I'm so emotional anyway right now. 

I have my booking in appointment (official one this time!) a week on Tuesday and they will book the scan then, so a long time to wait for me. But at least the baby will be bigger and more developed when I do eventually get to see him/her.

xx


----------



## jelly tots

hi everyone,

sorry i have been awol since thursday night, i went to bed after last posted on here, but was an awful night, the next morning i had to get up early and drive to cosford which was ever so fun. all i could manage was a few fruit pastilles and a sip of water every couple of miles.
when got to hubster he then drove to watford so i could relax, still didnt feel too hot but a lot better than the previous day. had an early night too which helped. had a good weekend overall with hubsters family, told all of the cousins etc so they were all over the moon, managed to eat quite well too saturday and sunday and got my bounty pack from boots :)

today i went for my interview, my hands were shaking when i went to the guard room to get a car pass. strange as i thought i was quite calm about it all with having such good feedback about my application. it was quite informal and they didnt really ask any interview type questions you would expect, they then took me to meet the team and i spoke to them for 5 mins while they discussed, called me back in and told me ive got the job :D i start on the 9th jan. so over xmas i finally get to move in properly to my new house :) had an interesting drive back, god i hate the m1 and m6, why do they all drive like twats. got home to find that my car is now making loads of noises so think my fan belt is on the way out :/ so put a bit of a downer on the day. oh well im sure all will work out.

anyways i hope guys all had a good weekend and good start to the week.

hope everyone is feeling better who was ill

laura i cant believe your boss, i would make a complaint to the hr dept as they shouldnt be speaking to and treating you like that.

9babies im soo sorry to hear your sad news, thoughts with you all and massive hugs.

lovely scan pics from all those lovely ladies who have had them over the last few days.

as for dopplers i have decided not to get one anymore as i would just freak myself out with imaginary things.

sorry if i have missed anyone out, after 20 odd pages to catch up on i seem to have forgotten it all lol, im blaming baby brain.


----------



## jelly tots

oh and yey for us who have scans on friday!! :D
only 4 more sleeps!!!!!

i plan to announce on fb afterwards but trying to come up with a different way of doing it to how some of my friends have already done it in the past. may have to google for some ideas.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Congratulations on getting the job jellytots!!


----------



## babyd0310

Congratulations jellytots!!x


----------



## dt1234565

9 Babies, i am so sorry for another loss for you. xxxx

Gemini, your boss is a prick thats unanimous!

Christmas shopping, whens Christmas again? :winkwink: Not even started yet!

Pink, Tayas birthday is 3rd December as well! She never asks for anything so is very difficult to buy for! We are off to ToysRus on Saturday so we can get some ideas for her birthday and for Father Christmas!

xxx


----------



## dt1234565

Oh and TrAyBaby, are you having waiting for an NT scan appointment? The scan must be performed before 13+6 at the latest so dont let them mess you about.

Can you get your other half to ring for you? I find they are less polite than us and good at getting the result we need.

Good luck for your private scan, its gonna be great!

xxx


----------



## Gemini85

Thanks guys. Well done on the job! What a relief for you!
I'm Going to FB announce after scan next Monday. Decided to set my status to 
me = OVbunEN 
LOL see who catches on quickest! X


----------



## LittleBird

Gemini -- cute status update!


----------



## harri

That's a great idea  I have my scan tomorrow and I haven't decided if I will announce it on FB.... 

I can't wait to just call my Dad and tell him he's going to be a Grandad for the first time!  xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'm gonna announce on fb after scan on Friday :) Laura I never could find you on fb, add me! Www.Facebook.com/emzywemzy83 and anyone else add me too, just let me know who you are x


----------



## RedRose19

anyone who wants to add me is welcome to just say who you are so i dont get confused lol..

https://facebook.com/purekate

we wont say anything on fb till we are 12 weeks tho most of our families know anyway :dohh:

just added you emzy :D


----------



## broodybelle

Congrats on the job JellyTots. That's great news that it went so well.

We're not going to announce on fb as I know how much it upset me everytime someone else did it - the jealousy was too much to bear (but maybe that's just me). Also have some friends that have had miscarriages and/or have been long term TTC, so don't want to rub it in! My cousin announced her pregnancy on fb last week and I was really happy for her, but I only know some of my friends' circumstances- there could be more people desperate for a baby like I was!

xx


----------



## harri

broodybelle said:


> Congrats on the job JellyTots. That's great news that it went so well.
> 
> We're not going to announce on fb as I know how much it upset me everytime someone else did it - the jealousy was too much to bear (but maybe that's just me). Also have some friends that have had miscarriages and/or have been long term TTC, so don't want to rub it in! My cousin announced her pregnancy on fb last week and I was really happy for her, but I only know some of my friends' circumstances- there could be more people desperate for a baby like I was!
> 
> xx

This is how I feel. I have a lot of friends desperate for babies, I know they'll be really happy for me though. 
Also have a few step cousins on FB that I don't want to tell lol x


----------



## jelly tots

harri said:


> broodybelle said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the job JellyTots. That's great news that it went so well.
> 
> We're not going to announce on fb as I know how much it upset me everytime someone else did it - the jealousy was too much to bear (but maybe that's just me). Also have some friends that have had miscarriages and/or have been long term TTC, so don't want to rub it in! My cousin announced her pregnancy on fb last week and I was really happy for her, but I only know some of my friends' circumstances- there could be more people desperate for a baby like I was!
> 
> xx
> 
> This is how I feel. I have a lot of friends desperate for babies, I know they'll be really happy for me though.
> Also have a few step cousins on FB that I don't want to tell lol xClick to expand...

i have some friends who have also been trying for as long or longer than i have but i have spoken to a few of them already and they really dont mind me doing it, as they understand how hard it has been for us too. luckily a couple have just had fabulous news themselves and announced it recently which was a lovely surprise.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Just seen that damn john Lewis ad again and cried again!!

I know what you mean about friends that have mc and desperate for babies. But fb is the way I stay in touch with my friends, as I moved half way across the country so I will be announcing it on there. I share all of my photos of holly as well as its a great way for people that can't see us often to see her grow up. I understand if people don't want to see it if they are upset by it but there are many more of my friends and family who love to see it, so they can always unsubscribe from my updates. That's what I would do if someones updates were upsetting to me x


----------



## broodybelle

jelly tots said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> broodybelle said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the job JellyTots. That's great news that it went so well.
> 
> We're not going to announce on fb as I know how much it upset me everytime someone else did it - the jealousy was too much to bear (but maybe that's just me). Also have some friends that have had miscarriages and/or have been long term TTC, so don't want to rub it in! My cousin announced her pregnancy on fb last week and I was really happy for her, but I only know some of my friends' circumstances- there could be more people desperate for a baby like I was!
> 
> xx
> 
> This is how I feel. I have a lot of friends desperate for babies, I know they'll be really happy for me though.
> Also have a few step cousins on FB that I don't want to tell lol xClick to expand...
> 
> i have some friends who have also been trying for as long or longer than i have but i have spoken to a few of them already and they really dont mind me doing it, as they understand how hard it has been for us too. luckily a couple have just had fabulous news themselves and announced it recently which was a lovely surprise.Click to expand...

I think we'll just send messages to the people that we really want to know. As some of my 'friends' on fb aren't people that I'm bothered about knowing this early on. Maybe after 20 weeks I'll feel differently. Who knows. xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

I don't mean for that to sound harsh by the way, just read it back and it does a bit! I just meant that my southern friends would be upset if I didn't post updates and they couldn't share it with me x


----------



## RedRose19

you could spend all your life trying not to upset others but i think they might be more upset they didnt know you were preg if you know them well enough and i assume they will see you at some point with the baby so they will know anyway so i suppose it would be abit less of a shock to hear about it then see the baby etc i dunno but i do think its very thoughtful as i know my self i was upset sometimes seeing pregnancy updates but i know that was my own problem not theres and they had every right to talk about it, i just hid the updates


----------



## pink23

We aren't making fb update by only because we rarely talk to ohs family and they will then try and be nice to us when they noslly font bother . The ones I want to know , know now as I trust them and if I was ever to get low blood sugars they can help me. Xx


----------



## harri

I agree with all of the previous comments - luckily for me I see my friends on a regular basis and we all live close so I can tell them face to face :) 

also knowing me I will put it all over FB when I come out of the scan tomorrow because I'm just too excited hahaha! 
xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thank you all so much. I am just sad. And I really wish the best for all of you. I am really thankful to see all the hugs I can use them. 



Emzywemzy said:


> I'm so sorry 9babies, take care x :hugs:




Sunshine12 said:


> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to leave you all but I lost my baby. Good luck and healthy and happy 9 months to you all.
> 
> So sorry to hear that. :( xxClick to expand...




harri said:


> So sorry 9babies! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:




Gemini85 said:


> And then something like that happens and it makes you see that it really isn't that bad.
> 
> I'm so so sorry for your loss. Please KIT and best of luck for the future xxx




LittleBird said:


> dt1234565 said:
> 
> 
> I have rung antenatal today to tell them I was bought forward a week, so instead of my NT scan being 24 Nov it is now...
> 
> Tomorrow! at 9.40! yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yay for an earlier scan! I hope it goes wonderfully!
> 
> 
> 
> TrAyBaby said:
> 
> 
> So i just rang my hospital scanning department to query this and was told that because they are so busy right now that my name is in 'the system' and that it will probably be nearer 13 weeks or 13 & 1/2 weeks before im seen. I have to ring back on friday if i still have not received my card through about the date grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I dont think i can possibly wait another 2 weeks to see my bubba. Plus i wanted to go public after my 12 week scan now that has to wait another week. Not a good start to my monday morning :(Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about the delay in your scanning, TrAyBaby. That is very frustrating. Hopefully the rest of your Monday is going better.
> 
> 
> 
> Gemini85 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for the rant. Just dont have anyone else that can understand even the tiniest part of what its like! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Gemini, It sounds like the pregnancy is a nightmare for you at this point. I don't have half the stuff to complain about, but there are times when I feel like I'm not going to be able to make it through the rest of the pregnancy. I don't feel good, ever. I have done this before, twice, so I know how things progress as time goes by, and I hope the 2nd tri. is better, as it has been in the past. But it really seems like a long process looking forward. I guess the only things I can say are 1) you should be feeling better during the 2nd tri. and that will probably have a big effect on other things, and 2) pregnancy is a short-term condition and once your baby is here, you'll forget about how horrible it was for you. I know it seems impossible, but somehow we forget everything bad that happened and only focus on the beautiful baby in our arms. Just focus on today and getting through it the best you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 9babiesgone said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to leave you all but I lost my baby. Good luck and healthy and happy 9 months to you all.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry, 9babies. :hugs:Click to expand...




RedRose19 said:


> im so sorry 9babies :cry:




FirstBean said:


> Gemini so sorry your having a tough time as the other girls say feel free to have a moan on here we are here to listen to you and help if we can.
> I am so sorry for your loss 9 babies.:hugs:




gemgem77 said:


> 9babies I am so sorry for your loss, I know there's nothing I can say to make you feel better so lots and lots of :hugs:
> 
> Laura sorry your feeling so rubbish today, I completely agree with what the others have said and don't think your work are being at all supportive. I would be on the phone to HR for sure about being sent home unpaid for heaving. If they don't like it fine but if it's their choice to send you home you should be on full pay. Aand you will be a FAB mum! xx




pink23 said:


> Sorry for your loss 9bsbies. X
> I've just had a nap and feel better xx




abic77 said:


> 9babies...so so sorry about your loss. Take care and good luck with whatever the future holds.
> :hugs:




cricket in VA said:


> So sorry, 9babies. There's not much we can say, but just know we're thinking about you!
> 
> Laura, how your body handles pregnancy is no reflection on your parenting abilities! And your bosses need to treat you better. For real.




jelly tots said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> sorry i have been awol since thursday night, i went to bed after last posted on here, but was an awful night, the next morning i had to get up early and drive to cosford which was ever so fun. all i could manage was a few fruit pastilles and a sip of water every couple of miles.
> when got to hubster he then drove to watford so i could relax, still didnt feel too hot but a lot better than the previous day. had an early night too which helped. had a good weekend overall with hubsters family, told all of the cousins etc so they were all over the moon, managed to eat quite well too saturday and sunday and got my bounty pack from boots :)
> 
> today i went for my interview, my hands were shaking when i went to the guard room to get a car pass. strange as i thought i was quite calm about it all with having such good feedback about my application. it was quite informal and they didnt really ask any interview type questions you would expect, they then took me to meet the team and i spoke to them for 5 mins while they discussed, called me back in and told me ive got the job :D i start on the 9th jan. so over xmas i finally get to move in properly to my new house :) had an interesting drive back, god i hate the m1 and m6, why do they all drive like twats. got home to find that my car is now making loads of noises so think my fan belt is on the way out :/ so put a bit of a downer on the day. oh well im sure all will work out.
> 
> anyways i hope guys all had a good weekend and good start to the week.
> 
> hope everyone is feeling better who was ill
> 
> laura i cant believe your boss, i would make a complaint to the hr dept as they shouldnt be speaking to and treating you like that.
> 
> 9babies im soo sorry to hear your sad news, thoughts with you all and massive hugs.
> 
> lovely scan pics from all those lovely ladies who have had them over the last few days.
> 
> as for dopplers i have decided not to get one anymore as i would just freak myself out with imaginary things.
> 
> sorry if i have missed anyone out, after 20 odd pages to catch up on i seem to have forgotten it all lol, im blaming baby brain.




dt1234565 said:


> 9 Babies, i am so sorry for another loss for you. xxxx
> 
> Gemini, your boss is a prick thats unanimous!
> 
> Christmas shopping, whens Christmas again? :winkwink: Not even started yet!
> 
> Pink, Tayas birthday is 3rd December as well! She never asks for anything so is very difficult to buy for! We are off to ToysRus on Saturday so we can get some ideas for her birthday and for Father Christmas!
> 
> xxx




harri said:


> I agree with all of the previous comments - luckily for me I see my friends on a regular basis and we all live close so I can tell them face to face :)
> 
> also knowing me I will put it all over FB when I come out of the scan tomorrow because I'm just too excited hahaha!
> xx


----------



## babyd0310

I'm so sorry for your loss 9babies :hugs:


----------



## TrAyBaby

dt1234565 said:


> Oh and TrAyBaby, are you having waiting for an NT scan appointment? The scan must be performed before 13+6 at the latest so dont let them mess you about.
> 
> Can you get your other half to ring for you? I find they are less polite than us and good at getting the result we need.
> 
> Good luck for your private scan, its gonna be great!
> 
> xxx

aaaaah thanks for the advice, i didnt know there was a cut off date for the NT scan. I have a midwife appointment on wednesday so i'll be bugging her to see if she can speed it up. However im so excited for my private scan on saturday, i can't wait to go public eeeeeeeek

Jelly congrats on the job

and 9babies have another :hugs: from me, im so sorry for your loss x


----------



## Lilyfire

9babies, I'm so very sorry. All the very very best in the future. Sending hugs :hugs:

Well, I had a kinda crappy weekend as I was called by the HR department on fri afternoon and told that because my doctor recommended that I avoid prolonged walking, that I may be put on medical leave (unpaid) until my doctor says I'm fit to go back, IF he does. I was really pissed off, but now I'm ok. I've done nothing wrong and can either try and get a temp office based job for a couple of months, or focus on my crafts. It still sucks that we are treated this way, I'm sorry so many of you are having shitty times at work. Humph. 

ANYWAY, tomorrow is my 12 week scan (tho it's a couple of days early) so we've called the last few close friends today and told them then we will announce on FB to everyone else! I think we are going to do it with a photo of us with the scan pic! I can't wait!

Also, has anyone else had quite a noticeable bump appear over night? I've gone huge! Hubby loves it and keeps talking to my belly! When I went into work today to have a meeting with them I decided not to wear the baggy tops I've been wearing for the last few weeks and wore a fitted maternity dress, within minutes I had half the office around me congratulating me, THATS how much of a bump has suddenly appeared! This is my first- is that normal???!!

Anyway, can't wait for my scan tomorrow, congrats to those moving up a fruit tomorrow! I can't believe those of us moving to 12 weeks soon have FINALLY, after all the worry and questions, made it! I'm so grateful! :D


----------



## sunshine20

June 7th here!


----------



## cricket in VA

Lily- sucks about your job, but a temp job is a great idea! I've done that before in a pinch, and it works quite well. even pays decently usually. I'm starting to get just a bit of a noticeable bump...I expect it to really show quite soon. Since I've lost the weight it's a bit harder to tell, but I noticed today it's starting to bump out....very exciting! I've decided to do the NT scan - will call tomorrow to schedule. We'll announce to his family on Thanksgiving when they are all over for dinner (33 people at my house, and I'm supposed to be cooking...can't even look at food! Someone help!!) which will be fun. Probably spend a few weeks calling all the close friends after that...make sure we don't forget anyone! Then I'll probably just do a subtle FB comment and go from there. Funny how FB has changed our lives so much, eh? Five years ago one didn't have stress of when/how to announce on FB!


----------



## cricket in VA

Oh! And my mom comes tomorrow!! So excited to see her. She lives 3000 miles away, and we're really close, so I'm happy she's coming for 10 days. She's not a great cook, but I'll take all the help I can get for thanksgiving!


----------



## Lilbynon

Hey gals,
Im sorry you guys are having trouble getting your scans!!! I guess thats one thing im glad that i have a small town OB. He does all my scans himself, right there in his office during my appointments. :happy: He is so good, i can have a scan at every appointment i go to, so i feel lucky that way
9babies, sooo sorry for your loss and i wish there was something i could do or say to help. I know that everyone has to deal with these things in there own way.........for me, it took meeting my neighbor and freind Gina. She is due next month with her 2nd child. 4 years ago her mother and her 2month old son died in a car accident. It made me realize that everyone has there downs, but it comes back around.

Sorry everyone is sick, thats awful!!!! hope you feel better
P.S. Gemini........ had my boss treated me like that 2 things would have happend, I would have told he to kiss my butt, and 2nd that he would be hearing from DH!


----------



## FirstBean

Last time I just put my scan picture on FB and put Baby Nicholson due 14/09/2010 so will maybe just do it that way again.
Good Luck for for everyone with scans or appointments today.
Jelly Congratulations on the job thats great news.
9 babies Big:hugs:
Lily Sorry about your job. It is totally normal to start showing with Ollie I started showing about 11 weeks and this time I have a noticable bump now so I am wearing baggy clothes as we havent told anyone yet.
I am a prune today :happydance: it seems to be going faster now I have got past 9 weeks hope the 2nd December comes round quick for my scan.


----------



## pink23

I've got my scan 2nd dec to first bean and I think I'm a day behind you x
What's everyone's for the day? On Tuesday I go out with my mommy friends . Today is soft play day then dinner. Really fancy soup for dinner, hope everyone's ok xxx


----------



## TrAyBaby

My Tuesday will mainly be filled with some housework, laundry, heading out to mothercare to return/swap some maternity/sleeping bras as they are too small!!!!! Maybe do some xmas shopping, then i have work from 5pm till midnight. Not a very exciting day at all really.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Sorry for the selfish post, but I made it to 12 weeks!!! :happydance: And I'm a plum!!


----------



## babyd0310

Yay!! Happy plum day Emzy!x


----------



## harri

Yay! Bet you're so happy :) I can't wait to get to plum status :happydance: x


----------



## Gemini85

i seem to have popped overnight too! and i weighed myself this morning and im back to the same weight i was pre pregnancy! was hoping it was bloating, but ive also had the runs! never going to fit in my xmas party dresses now! lol x


----------



## FirstBean

Happy 12 weeks Emzy. 
Pink123 yes you are a day behind me. What time is your scan?
Feeling awful today got a really bad headache that feels like it is turning into a migraine MIL has offered to take Ollie for the day so will be trying to chill and get rid of my headache but keep thinking about the amount of washing and ironing I have to do. Always feel like I should be doing something when Ollie isnt here.


----------



## Gemini85

FirstBean, make the most and CHILL, you wont beat a migraine any other way! 
Congrats on plum status!!! i will be on thurs, but technically im not until Sunday... so its cheating slightly! 
I dont want them to change my EDD at 12 week scan, its my bday at the mo, and i like it that way!!! x


----------



## jelly tots

morning (well just) everyone,

hope everyone is well.

yey for plums! looking forward to that on thursday, well unless they change my date on friday, which im hoping not. still praying there is only 1 in there. Hubster was talking to me yesterday and was saying wouldnt it be funny if we did have twins, i told him no and not to tempt fate, naughty thinking like that. i mean dont get me wrong it would be lovely but i would prefer just the 1 for this time round.

hope your migraine goes away quickly firstbean.

im absolutely starving today, cant seem to eat enough, going to have my mug shot now and hope that curbs my hunger for a short while. ive then only got my pineapple left so will have to raid the vending machine after that as left my cereal bars in my car, which broke down this morning (fan belt gone) so had to get the military bus down to camp from the village :/

hope everyone is having a fabulous day, im very much enjoying being able to tell everyone im not coming back after xmas, 23 working days left at this job, yippee!!!! then 3 weeks off for christmas :D


----------



## Gemini85

jelly tots, did the place you are moving to not mind that you were pregnant?!? x


----------



## TrAyBaby

wooohoo Emzy you are the first of us to reach the sacred plum status, that means many of us will now follow very shortly eeeeeeeeeek. Funny but i always think of plums being smaller than limes, maybe i just buy small plums :haha:


----------



## jelly tots

Gemini85 said:


> jelly tots, did the place you are moving to not mind that you were pregnant?!? x

ive not told them yet, with not having the scan til friday i want to make sure everything is okay before i inform hr. 
plus its a bit different in mod civil service, there is no local hr dept, everything is either online or by email/telephone from the offices in bath. they cant log anything until i have my matb1 form anyways, but plan to tell them when i start as will be about 17/18 weeks then. im reluctant to tempt fate at the moment, the only reason i told my line manager here was because i was feeling ill and worried if i had to go home sick or anything.


----------



## Gemini85

so its more of a transfer type thing? i was just thinking, if i lost my job now, id have no chance finding another if they knew i was pregnant, as dont they tend to get annoyed with how much time off you will need so soon? x


----------



## babyd0310

Gemini85 said:


> so its more of a transfer type thing? i was just thinking, if i lost my job now, id have no chance finding another if they knew i was pregnant, as dont they tend to get annoyed with how much time off you will need so soon? x

You don't legally have to tell your employer until you are 25 weeks pregnant and if they didn't employ you or sacked you because you are pregnant then they are breaking the law! So If you did start looking for a job soon, then you don't have to tell them :thumbup:
Haha TrAyBaby I think of plums being smaller than limes aswell!! :haha:


----------



## jelly tots

Gemini85 said:


> so its more of a transfer type thing? i was just thinking, if i lost my job now, id have no chance finding another if they knew i was pregnant, as dont they tend to get annoyed with how much time off you will need so soon? x

yes its a compassionate transfer, although im quite lucky to get the job as there isnt much over there, im just lucky im in the redeployment pool otherwise i would becompeting against 100+ other applicants in the area if was a normal advertisment.
the military arent too bad with it like i know some private sector employers can be, and i plan to stay working as long as possible to my due date and then only have 6 months off. hubster would like to take 2/3 months off paternity so he would take over after i go back.


----------



## RedRose19

congrats on the plum emzy lol 

im 9 weeks today... time feels like its going so slow for me. ive still not got my scan date through :( i did have one for nov 23 but when they realised i was only 6 weeks not 8 they said they would send me out a new date for my 12 week scan and they havent yet.. i started to worry they forgot about me


----------



## Gemini85

RedRose19 said:


> congrats on the plum emzy lol
> 
> im 9 weeks today... time feels like its going so slow for me. ive still not got my scan date through :( i did have one for nov 23 but when they realised i was only 6 weeks not 8 they said they would send me out a new date for my 12 week scan and they havent yet.. i started to worry they forgot about me

Do you have your booking in appt date yet? they may arrange for it then if youve not got it yet? x


----------



## Lilyfire

CONGRATS ON BEING A PLUM EMZY!!! You must be thrilled! When does the second tri officially start? I thought it was at 12 weeks but when I looked it up I got anything from 12, to 13 and 14 weeks? Are we all just going with 12? I like that plan!!
Yey for the new job jelly tots, congrats! I hope everyone is feeling ok today?
Cricket, 33 people at your house? Wow! I'm glad you'll be seeing your mum! :-D
I'm really nervous about ESpacey :-( I hope she is ok.
Im counting down the hours until 1:45pm and scan time, so excited and as always, a little nervous!


----------



## cricket in VA

Is anyone friends with ESpacey on FB?


----------



## jelly tots

cricket in VA said:


> Is anyone friends with ESpacey on FB?

im friends with a few of you guys on fb, but i cant remember who is who at the moment without looking. cant do that til i get home.
if anyone knows her real name off the top of their head can they pm me as will probs pick up from that.
otherwise i'll have to go back through pages and pages of this thread to locate it.


----------



## Gemini85

dont know it im afraid, when was her last post on B&B? x


----------



## jelly tots

ooo very exciting lilyfire, hope all goes well and you really enjoy it :)


----------



## abic77

FirstBean said:


> Happy 12 weeks Emzy.
> Pink123 yes you are a day behind me. What time is your scan?
> Feeling awful today got a really bad headache that feels like it is turning into a migraine MIL has offered to take Ollie for the day so will be trying to chill and get rid of my headache but keep thinking about the amount of washing and ironing I have to do. Always feel like I should be doing something when Ollie isnt here.

Can you not put a wash on then hand ollie to MIL sat all cute on top of a big basket of ironing?? She will melt when she see's ollie that she won't realise she has actually taken your ironing too and by the time she realises she will feel guilty about sending it back un-ironed??

It's worth a try? Then all you need to do is hang washing out that you put in the washer earlier and then you can tackle that another day when you feel better???

Hope your headache goes hun....I have been literally plagued with headaches (got off lightly with the ms but the headaches have been EVIL) so i know how awful it is! xxx


----------



## dt1234565

Hey girls! had my NT scan today and my due date is now 28th May, hope i can still be a June Bug though!

Laura, do you mind changing my date on pg1 please?

Also funny thing is it works out as being 38 weeks exactly from DHs birthday, so that once a year shag thing is not safe sex at all! :winkwink:

xxxxxxxxxx

Heres my pics from today,
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2084.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 3









IMG_2085.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 1









IMG_2086.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG_2087.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 2









IMG_2088.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TrAyBaby

ok folks finally know the date of my 12 week scan :happydance: Never got a letter so just hounded the hospital till they told me. Its next wednesday 24th nov at 3:10. Thing is we have a private scan booked for this saturday cause we thought we were gonna have to wait till 13 weeks for NHS one. Do i cancel the private one or still go?????


----------



## FirstBean

Abic would love to send the ironing but have decided to leave it all until tomorrow had a 2 hour sleep and headache has gone but feeling nausous bad day for me today sorry for moaning.
Great pics dt and yes of course you can be a June bug.
Good Luck Lily.


----------



## abic77

DT...once again awesome pics hun!! I hope mine are this good on Friday!
so you're 12+1 today now actually?? That's what i'll be on Friday so hopefully my bean will look like this! It looks so big compared to like 10 weeks scans etc but then have yo remind ourselves that they are actually still teeny tiny! 
How long did the whole appointment take??


----------



## Gemini85

dt1234565 said:


> Hey girls! had my NT scan today and my due date is now 28th May, hope i can still be a June Bug though!
> 
> Laura, do you mind changing my date on pg1 please?
> 
> Also funny thing is it works out as being 38 weeks exactly from DHs birthday, so that once a year shag thing is not safe sex at all! :winkwink:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Heres my pics from today,

love these! cant wait to see mine! ill be 12+1 when i go for mine monday, eeek! x


----------



## dt1234565

TrAyBaby, its up to you honey, I personally loved my private one more but maybe you should leave it till a couple of weeks after your NHS one, esp if you want a gender scan?

Abic, I think i was in there about 10 to 15 minutes, baby was moving about all over the place so it took ages to get the NT measurement cause "she" (i wish!) wouldnt keep still!

Then waited about 2 bloody hours for a frigging blood test!

xxx


----------



## Gemini85

Updated, i know ive been uber shite with updating the first page, ive got 3 in my inbox outstanding, anyone else that needs adding, please drop me a msg, i WILL get it done! x


----------



## dt1234565

Maybe more Gemini! Mine has dfinately co-incided with OV and i OVd really early that month, it was day after AF.

I wasnt using opks or anything but just had the jelly stuff that day so i reckon that was it.

xxx


----------



## Gemini85

and id move the scan to be a gender one, babybond who mine is with allow that if you give more than a days notice! x


----------



## dt1234565

Thanks Laura xxx


----------



## Gemini85

i know the exact day i o'd, so hoping it doesnt move! x


----------



## RedRose19

could you add me please :thumbup: im due june 19th but this could change at my 12 week scan thanks


----------



## harri

Hey
Great pic DT :)

I had my scan today: 
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/7cb21d89.jpg

I'm now due on 30th May :) 

Xxx


----------



## dt1234565

YAY!!! Congrats Harri!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harri

Thanks!!!! I'm over the moon!!!! :) :happydance: xx


----------



## wantanerd

My next scan is tomorrow and its when I meet my ob. I am kind of nervous since its a new doctor. It takes me awhile to get used to a doctor before I calm down in the dr's office. I am definitely a sufferer of white coat syndrome. 

Its been three weeks since my last ultrasound so I am excited to see the baby look more like a person than an alien. 

DH can't come to the appointment. I was pissed to find out he was scheduled into a week long class at the last minute so my surrogate mom (a fellow air force wife who has adopted me since my mom is 1800 miles away and her daughter is 1000 miles away) will be joining me. 

I am hoping the baby has caught up a bit. The last ultrasound was measuring a few days behind. I want to be out of the first trimester in 12 days!


----------



## Mei190

Hey girls,

Just thought I would post an update as I had my scan after a date messup at the hospital. The sonographer was a bit doom and gloom this time I feel. She basically told me it still could go either way! Not sure I feel so happy and upbeat about everything anymore after today. 
Baby is measuring well and was even waving at us on the screen, stretching and had a strong heartbeat. However my bleed is still there outside of the sac, as it has been since 6 weeks. Which is a bit dissapointing to be honest. I had hoped being I had stopped bleeding that it would have at least been reabsorbed a bit. So she talked me through the fact that I would probably still have some bleeding with clots, but I have to ignore it... Also she talked me through if I have a miscarriage and then she said she has seen a few people that have had a bleed and go on to be okay. So all in all she gave me a little insight into every possible outcome and sent me off without a clue what direction I am going to go. She also said being she didn't scan me before (the other lady who works there did) she cannot tell if my bleed has increased in size or not. And of course I cannot really tell by just looking at the screen! 

Not feeling wonderful about this girls. I have my 12 week scan in 2 weeks and she said they might keep a closer eye on me if I reach that far :cry:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aw mei I hope everything will be ok, seems as if baby is doing well in there so keep positive, there is every chance that everything will be fine :)

Fab scan pics dt and harri!! I can not wait for my scan on Friday, so excited!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and can't remember who asked, but there's a bit of confusion over when the 2nd tri starts! Some people say it's when you hit 13 weeks, but others say it's when you've completed 13 weeks, so doesn't start til 14 weeks. I think the 2nd tri forum on here says 14-26 weeks but I'm going to class myself as 2nd tri from 13 weeks I think :)


----------



## wantanerd

I am saying I am in my second trimester at 13 weeks. I want out of the first trimester! the sooner the better. Most doc's in the US say the second trimester starts at 13 weeks. Plus that's what my scrapbooking stuff says so I am sticking to it.


----------



## Touch the Sky

hey do you guys get itchy belly buttons? i get so itchy around that area..


----------



## wantanerd

I am itchy all over! My skin has definitely changed and living in Colorado at 6,000 feet above sea level makes it worse. I have never had skin issues until I got pregnant and now I am relying on tons of lotion.


----------



## broodybelle

Mei, I hope everything is okay. Will continue to send positive vibes. 

My boss emailed me the occupational maternity scheme for the LA I work in and asked me if I'd thought about when I wanted to finish. Regretting telling her now as she is making it more real and still slightly in denial that everything will be okay, even though our scan was good last week. I know that she wants to get her head around who will cover my class for me (I'm team leader and the only other person that is responsible enough or experienced enough is also on maternity leave.). What maternity benefits are you all entitled to in terms of pay and conditions? Suddenly seems scary, especially the lack of money!

x


----------



## babyd0310

Fingers crossed for you Mei, I know it's hard but try and keep positive! I'm sure it is a good sign that bubba is still going strong?
Great scan pics dt and harri! I am getting really inpatient now, and me and hubby are both saying it still doesn't seem like i'm actually pregnant! I had seen grace on the screen twice by this stage! I'm still getting sharp pains in my stomach every so often, I don't really want to ring epu and make a fuss though. Just feel abit lost having not actually seen a midwife yet xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Broodybelle I am only on a fixed term contract until the end of March. After that, I will just finish for maternity and go onto maternity allowance, which is the equivalent of SMP if you're not in a job. It's £128 per week for 39 weeks. I was on Maternity Allowance last time too as I was only a temporary worker before I had Holly too and I took the 10 months off on maternity allowance. I am not planning on going back to work after the next baby, as childcare will be too expensive for 2 children, so it doesn't matter that I'll be beginning my 10 months off at 30 weeks. I started at 33 weeks last time as I'd had enough x


----------



## jelly tots

lovely scan pics dt and harri

im not sure about the occupational therapy route with regards to rights and allowances, i would check your staff handbook and the yougov website, it has loads of information.

mei its great baby is still doing great, fx everything still carries on well. it still does sound promising though. although im pleased your specialist gave you every side of what could happen rather than fobbing you off. got my fx for you


----------



## dt1234565

Mei, I honestly hope and pray you will be ok and i do think you will be at 12 weeks I really do, I have no idea what the little bleed is, but the fact your baby is actually thriving and growing perfectly, even waving and sayin Hi i'm ok, that bleed keeps me company! shows just what a strong old baby you have in there!

I think you will make 12 weeks and they will keep a very close eye on you I really do.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## dt1234565

I am not sure if this is what you have Mei but it does sound hopeful

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/bloodclotplacentaexpert/

xxx


----------



## broodybelle

I know my pay and conditions (teaching is good for maternity pay). Was planning on finishing may day (7th May) which will give me a month off before baby is due (unless he/she is early). Don't want to finish too early as want to save as much money as possible to survive when SMP kicks in! However don't want to finish too late as concerned about being tired. Only other alternative that makes more sense in terms of teaching is starting maternity leave the day after Easter Hols- but that will be 7 weeks before EDD. All very hard to decide.

Hoping to only go back part time (if the governors agree to a colleague and I doing a job share). Cost of childcare so expensive that it seems silly to pay someone to bring up my child all week- when I want to do it! Also want to use a childminder which is more expensive than a day nursery, to cover the hours I do work.

So many people have their dating scans coming up, so excited to see all the pictures. Can't wait to get the date for mine. 

xx


----------



## Lilyfire

I'm in the waiting room, there seems to be a bit of a wait today- I just want to have my scan now! Argh! Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

broodybelle it's so hard when you have to think about going back to work. That's why I do the job I do, so I don't have to pay someone else to bring Holly up! I am an Admin Officer and work 20 hours a week,m 6pm-10pm in Manchester. DH gets the train home and we meet at the train station so he can take Holly home. That way she is always with one of us and we don't have to pay any childcare. It's tough, as I DH and I don't really see each other during the week, apart from the Holly handover at the station as I don't get in til gone 11.15 at night and he's more often than not in bed before then. He then gets up early for work and is gone before I'm up. BUT it means I get to be with Holly all day and we don't pay any childcare, as it's extortionate!! It almost would't be worth me working if I worked during the day and I had to pay nursery/childminder fees and it definitely won't be worth it with 2. But my evening contract ends in March and it's not likely that I'll find a job with those hours again on the kind of money that I am on, so I'm just not planning on going back to work til my kids are a bit older x


----------



## harri

Hope it goes well Lilyfire :) xx


----------



## babyd0310

I agree working with a child is hard work!! I work Monday-Friday 1-5pm and Grace is in nursery 3 of those afternoons and I am lucky that my Nan can have her the other 2 afternoons, If she went to nursery every day there would be no point me working! (There isn't any point as it is, but it brings a little money in!) From April she gets 15 hours a week paid for, so that will help ALOT and when it is time to go back to work after this one, she will nearly have started school. I really don't want to go back after this one though, hubby has just gone self-employed, so depending on how well it goes then we will have to wait and see! I would love to be able to spend time at home with my babies until they are older, and I do feel guilty I couldn't have done that with Grace x


----------



## dt1234565

Lilyfire said:


> I'm in the waiting room, there seems to be a bit of a wait today- I just want to have my scan now! Argh! Can't wait!!!!


Oooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!! Bet your dying to pee! lol!


----------



## emma1985

I am so excited, almost 12 weeks!


----------



## Euronova

..... sorry having a moan.... heartburn and nausea and I am so behind everyone.... I am due 28th of June... so quite a few weeks behind most of you....
on a positive note I can book my 2nd scan tomorrow :) prob will be around the 14th of December :)


----------



## RedRose19

i think when my scan date finally comes through i think it will be dec 14th as they do there scans on wednesdays in my local hospital,

how close is everyone to there hospital that they will give birth in?


----------



## RedRose19

Euronova said:


> ..... sorry having a moan.... heartburn and nausea and I am so behind everyone.... I am due 28th of June... so quite a few weeks behind most of you....
> on a positive note I can book my 2nd scan tomorrow :) prob will be around the 14th of December :)

hope you feel better soon :flower: i know what you mean about feeling so behind haha :haha:

those are all good signs tho i know it doesnt help to hear that :hugs:


----------



## babyd0310

I am literally down the road from our hospital, I work there aswell so quite lucky for appointments ect! 
Euronova, hopefully it will go quick for you I feel really behind aswell and feel like the only one who hasn't had a scan!x


----------



## Euronova

aww thanks ladies... i nearly wanted to join the July thread to show off :haha:

so far not actually vomitted but I have been SO close... I think it's only a matter of days... I just hope it doesn't last until week 12 or more...

Just realised ALL the food I fancy is on the list of food to avoid when you have heartburn..... Oh well.....


----------



## Gemini85

I get heartburn the SECOND I lay down in bed. It's a major pregnancy thing for me, never once had it before being pregnant! So it's kinda bittersweet! Lol does get bloody irritating however! Xxx


----------



## RedRose19

the only maternity and in the whole county luckily is only 10 min walk from me.. but if me and oh lived where we both grew up it would be a 2 hour drive.. its crazy they only have one hospital for maternity in this area and some have to travel as far as 3 hours or more depending on traffic :dohh:


----------



## Mei190

Thanks girls for your kind words. I am hoping that I last to stay with you all with my little fighter! 

I am also down the road from my hospital. Is good for visits as I don't have to leave the house early to get there. 10 minutes walking, so about 3 mins in the car!

----
Is anyone like me and cannot seem to stomach anything? I mean, I don't have nausea or anything anymore but NOTHING is appealing. I have to force myself to eat and even then cannot manage much. Tell me I am not the only one!? xx


----------



## RedRose19

im similar mei not much i wanna eat and when i DO finally find something i just cant eat much. oh is pulling his hair out in frustration as he says its so hard to get me to eat and he hates when i dont eat much

hoping you stay too im sure your bubba is strong as they were as you said waving at your and active


----------



## Euronova

Yep Mei.... same here.... i don't fancy anything... but then I do have nausea and heartburn with whatever I manage to eat.... :(
I fancy weird things too... like corn and chicken mcnuggets


----------



## LittleBird

Lilyfire said:


> Also, has anyone else had quite a noticeable bump appear over night? I've gone huge! Hubby loves it and keeps talking to my belly! When I went into work today to have a meeting with them I decided not to wear the baggy tops I've been wearing for the last few weeks and wore a fitted maternity dress, within minutes I had half the office around me congratulating me, THATS how much of a bump has suddenly appeared! This is my first- is that normal???!!

I think it totally depends on the person. I have one friend here on BnB who was barely showing until 25 weeks or so, and this was her 2nd baby! I remember telling my co-workers when I was about 19 weeks pregnant with DS1, and it wasn't completely noticeable, I just looked like I had a spare tire. :) But now, after two kids, my bump was noticeable at around 7-8 weeks. Not huge, but definitely there.



cricket in VA said:


> We'll announce to his family on Thanksgiving when they are all over for dinner (33 people at my house, and I'm supposed to be cooking...can't even look at food! Someone help!!) which will be fun.

You could order food and then transfer it to your dishes so they don't know they're not getting homemade! :)



Gemini85 said:


> i seem to have popped overnight too! and i weighed myself this morning and im back to the same weight i was pre pregnancy! was hoping it was bloating, but ive also had the runs! never going to fit in my xmas party dresses now! lol x

Ugh, sorry about the runs. I was bad this week, but I'm a little less liquid this week. I have been drinking Gatorade and eating the BRAT diet and clear soup. I have strayed a little from that, but not much.



Mei190 said:


> The sonographer was a bit doom and gloom this time I feel. She basically told me it still could go either way! Not sure I feel so happy and upbeat about everything anymore after today.
> Baby is measuring well and was even waving at us on the screen, stretching and had a strong heartbeat. However my bleed is still there outside of the sac, as it has been since 6 weeks. Which is a bit dissapointing to be honest. I had hoped being I had stopped bleeding that it would have at least been reabsorbed a bit. So she talked me through the fact that I would probably still have some bleeding with clots, but I have to ignore it... Also she talked me through if I have a miscarriage and then she said she has seen a few people that have had a bleed and go on to be okay. So all in all she gave me a little insight into every possible outcome and sent me off without a clue what direction I am going to go. She also said being she didn't scan me before (the other lady who works there did) she cannot tell if my bleed has increased in size or not. And of course I cannot really tell by just looking at the screen!

Mei, sorry you didn't get better news this time around. I know someone who had some early spotting, and they told her to basically be on bedrest for a few weeks to get past the period of time where things might go badly. Her bleed did get smaller and eventually went away. I think it's a great sign that your bean is moving and measuring on track, but it's no fun to hear that things could go either way. Please take it easy and hopefully that will be enough for the bleed to heal and you can have an uneventful remainder of the pregnancy. My friend didn't have to be on bedrest for the entire pregnancy, just for a week or so to give her body a chance to heal. And the rest of the pregnancy has been good for her.

So, I am probably missing more discussions, but let's see. Our hospital is about a 20-minute drive from the house, well, it's much closer to the new house we're building, but I don't know when we'll be moving there. Probably as soon as they tell me to go on bedrest. :haha:


----------



## broodybelle

Emzywemzy said:


> broodybelle it's so hard when you have to think about going back to work. That's why I do the job I do, so I don't have to pay someone else to bring Holly up! I am an Admin Officer and work 20 hours a week,m 6pm-10pm in Manchester. DH gets the train home and we meet at the train station so he can take Holly home. That way she is always with one of us and we don't have to pay any childcare. It's tough, as I DH and I don't really see each other during the week, apart from the Holly handover at the station as I don't get in til gone 11.15 at night and he's more often than not in bed before then. He then gets up early for work and is gone before I'm up. BUT it means I get to be with Holly all day and we don't pay any childcare, as it's extortionate!! It almost would't be worth me working if I worked during the day and I had to pay nursery/childminder fees and it definitely won't be worth it with 2. But my evening contract ends in March and it's not likely that I'll find a job with those hours again on the kind of money that I am on, so I'm just not planning on going back to work til my kids are a bit older x

DH pays our rent and bills etc. so my salary is an added bonus in some ways but it is also our only chance of ever saving enough to buy a decent sized house (we live in Wilmslow, Cheshire) any time in the next hundred years!! So whilst we could enjoy a good standard of living without me working, we wouldn't be making any progress towards that house. If the school says no to a job share (which is unlikely to happen) then I'll have to review my situation and decide whether it's worth working. Definitely no intention of going back full time! 
None of our family live nearby unfortunately. My mum and dad have my two nephews whenever my brother and his wife need them to. Which is quite often 3 days a week. So they benefit massively from the free childcare! Oh well. 

xx


----------



## LittleBird

Oh yes! I forgot to say, congratulations to DT and Harri on their scans! :happydance:


----------



## harri

broodybelle - I live close to you! Nantwich - it's about 15-20 mins away. 

Thanks Littlebird :) x


----------



## harri

broodybelle - I live close to you! Nantwich - it's about 15-20 mins away. 

Thanks Littlebird :) x


----------



## broodybelle

Mei190 said:


> ----
> Is anyone like me and cannot seem to stomach anything? I mean, I don't have nausea or anything anymore but NOTHING is appealing. I have to force myself to eat and even then cannot manage much. Tell me I am not the only one!? xx

I have been the same with food. Off so many things that DH has been worried. Mainly survived on crisps, pizza and pasta. The last couple of days though I seem to have my appetite back. Actually feeling hungry and eating larger portions. 

Can't say that I fancy that many different foods but at least I'm eating more. Lost 7lbs over last couple of months. All those carrot sticks and celery that I ate pre-pregnancy for months on end and didn't drop a pound and then without even trying or being bothered I lost 7 of them! Came all too late for the bridesmaid dress in July and the bikini in August though...:haha:


----------



## broodybelle

harri said:


> broodybelle - I live close to you! Nantwich - it's about 15-20 mins away.
> 
> Thanks Littlebird :) x

There are clearly a few of us in the north-west then, as Emzy is Manchester going on her previous post. Maybe a meet up is on the cards at some point.


----------



## Gemini85

Can someone PLEASE give me a cyber smack in the head. Just clicked on the second trimester losses page....my god. What an IDIOT! 

To compensate, I have started a hope and happy ending thread in first tri. Please go and leave your bad experience turned happy, would be nice to read others experiences! X


----------



## Sunshine12

Gemini85 said:


> Can someone PLEASE give me a cyber smack in the head. Just clicked on the second trimester losses page....my god. What an IDIOT!
> 
> To compensate, I have started a hope and happy ending thread in first tri. Please go and leave your bad experience turned happy, would be nice to read others experiences! X

Im bricking it and becoming completely paranoid about having a MMC and have been reading the losses thread too. I definately deserve a slap. :blush: :dohh:

Saw your new thread. Nice one. Its will be lovely to read everyones stories and thoughts. x


----------



## Emzywemzy

*************step away from the losses forums!!!******************

i repeat, step away from the losses forums!!


----------



## LittleBird

Yeah, I have tried to stay away from that sort of thing.

I did a search on vanishing twin syndrome because I wanted to know how late in their pregnancies it was happening, but it was too depressing. I realized that no matter how much I read and research, it won't change the outcome, so I might as well stay calm. They're making me sick, so I assume they're healthy!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Arghhh my boobs are sooo itchy!!!


----------



## Mei190

Emzywemzy said:


> *************step away from the losses forums!!!******************
> 
> i repeat, step away from the losses forums!!

Gosh I completely agree! Don't go there! 

----

Bedrest isn't going to be happening for me. But thankfully my parents are trying to help as much as possible. Well, as much as they can. Mother isn't well so she cannot help much. 
Nathaniel's birthday is on Monday as well so am running around sorting the last parts of that out! I take things as easy as I can though so hopefully that will be reflected.


----------



## Euronova

Emzywemzy said:


> *************step away from the losses forums!!!******************
> 
> i repeat, step away from the losses forums!!

I made the mistake, actually before I was even preggers... while I was TTC...
i do love the fact that i have support from other ladies but I feel being on such a forum really doesn't help with paranoia!

So many heartbreaking stories... I wish I was blissfully ignorant.... but i guess people on forum are more likely to have had a difficult journey.... so this is not the majority


----------



## Mei190

I find it depends where you search on the forum, what you find... 

I like the amount of support on a forum, hence I used it last time I was pregnant as well (with a seemingly uneventful pregnancy), but I do agree that sometimes it can cause some worry. I think that will fade the further along we get. Then we can start getting jealous come June when people start having their babies and ours aren't making their arrivals! xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

I think the first tri forum is scary. I remember being totally freaked out by it last time, so much so I stopped going in there and just stuck with my September Stars. This time, I've been a bit more selective over which threads I read in there. And I defo haven't been in the losses forums this time, made that mistake last time and freaked myself out! Mei is right though, once you're into the 2nd and 3rd tri forums, it's less scary and we'll all be worrying about the size of our bumps until the end when we'll be wondering about how to get baby out!!


----------



## Lilyfire

Rar, after waiting over an hour, my dr was called into the hospital- scan rescheduled for tomorrow. Cannot waaaaaait!!!! 

Oh I know, I found myself in a losses forum here while TTC and it was so very sad. I think that really put a lot more fears in my head. Since then I just stuck to here, a clomid thread I was on while TTC and occasionally the more upbeat sounding threads on first tri. I'm going to look for that happy endings thread now!


----------



## cricket in VA

I'm RARing too! I just painfully typed a huge post on my iPad and then hit 'previous thread' instead of post and lost it. Boo. I'll try to recreate.

Mei - your little one is a fighter! You need to come up with some good, tough survivor names...

Beautiful scans, ladies! So fun that our blobs are becoming babies!

AFM - plug your ears (or close your eyes) if you're not into potty talk... I have not had #2 since last week's poonami. And I've gone all day today with no vomiting (first day in 5 weeks!!) - I mean, I'm on meds, but usually I still get sick a time or two. So I'm having a dinner of a fruit smoothie, some shredded wheat, and some fresh fruit. Come on out! We'll see if it works. Took a lovely 2 hour nap this afternoon, and managed to work almost a full day. Things are looking up! Also, my mom lands in an hour - yay! 

For those who are spotty, I usually never have acne issues. But since Sept. my face has been a straight pepperoni pizza. I found this face wash for preggos on maternique.com by Belli and IT WORKS WONDERS! I'm clearing up for the first time in months after just 3 days. 

OK, I think that's everything I wanted to share. Stupid fat fingers!


----------



## cricket in VA

Emzywemzy said:


> *************step away from the losses forums!!!******************
> 
> i repeat, step away from the losses forums!!

OH - and totally agree with this!


----------



## Gemini85

Haha! Thanks ladies. You do cheer me up! Just got up, today feels like one of those days that isn't going to go well work wise, I look hideous, eyes are puffy with big black bags! Feel like i will have crashed by the time I've done the 90+mins drive to work....ugh! X


----------



## Gemini85

Not crashed the car....lol just me crash....haha!


----------



## FirstBean

Yes agree with Emzy stay away from the losses thread.
Mei You have a little fighter in there and sounds very positive that LO was moving around and waving. 
Lily aw shame you have to wait for your scan hope it happens today.


----------



## gemgem77

Congrats on your beautiful scan pics DT and Harri!!!

Lily I bet you were really annoyed, I hope you get your scan today and will be looking for the pics!

Mei your baby is obviously a real fighter and I have a good feeling all will be good for you 

How is everyone feeling today? I keep getting pains in my stomach which are starting to concern me a bit. I know everyone says it's growing pains but I can't help but worry xx


----------



## Gemini85

dont worry too much gem, mine have started up too, notice it most if i cough! x


----------



## RedRose19

sorry gemini will you add me to the first page june 19th please?


----------



## pink23

hi girls, i had a bad hypo yesterday and went as low as 1.2. luckily oh was around but for about 30 mins i dont remember anything. Im ok now just had a bad day tomorrow. im off to a friends soon but it looks so cold.xx


----------



## cricket in VA

Gem and Laura, I get those too. But right now most of my pain is from not going #2! up at 4 am right now with miserable insomnia and a backed up feeling. Are we allowed to take metamucil?


----------



## cricket in VA

Pink - what's a hypo?


----------



## pink23

cricket- its when my blood sugars go low. Im type 1 diabetic. normal range is 4-7. I ended up fitting and oh had to keep feeding me orange juice and then i passed out for 30 mins :-( x


----------



## cricket in VA

Oh wow! Glad you're ok!


----------



## babyd0310

Glad your Ok Pink!! Sounds really scary.
I am still getting sharp pains aswell, and can't help but worry! I am really tired today just feel exhausted and just walking upstairs is taking to much effort!x


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Laura and Cricket that makes me feel reassured. I am definitely very constipated at the moment which is apparently normal too!
Pink that sounds scary, I hope your feeling okay now xx


----------



## gemgem77

Cricket I found this on metamucil https://women.webmd.com/pharmacist-11/pregnancy-medicine 
Looks like it's fine to take xx


----------



## Gemini85

I've been taking fybogel. I do know to stay away from anything with henna in it?! Trouble is I've gone the other way now! Haha! X


----------



## Euronova

i had the constipation.... took fybogel too but did not help much.... in the end i had to have a microlax enema.... i was petrified as i had never done one before, but it was such a relief.
The situation is more or less under control now, but if i am again constipated for a few days i know i can resort to that.
the constipation was giving me horrible pains, so much so they thought i was having an ectopic pregnancy!


----------



## Emzywemzy

I had terrible constipation last time and it gave me such a bad bellyache! I haven't had it too bad this time around, a little bit not like last time!

I'm back to being really sick again today :( I thought I was over the worst of it and even told my boss I was hoping to be back in next week, but if it carries on like this then I am not sure. My GP rang me yesterday and 'the hospital' have lost my urine sample which they were using to check which antibiotics to give me for infection, so I have to go in and do another today. So it was showing up an infection last week but I still haven't been treated!! Grrr so annoying!! So now I have to traipse to the doctors with Holly in tow. I was going to have a trip to town to buy a gift but I feel too bad today so think I will just come back. It's awful, it just feels like the worst hangover :(


----------



## Euronova

Sorry Emzy... I have that horrible hangover feeling too!
Pink- must be SO hard to manage your diabetes with the sickness!

Finally booked my 12 weeks scan! 13th of December :)


----------



## jocie

umm is it just me or are you all sooooo excited to hit 2nd tri?!?!?!? :D :D :D


----------



## dt1234565

No, thats just you :winkwink: :happydance:


----------



## FirstBean

I was really constipated with Ollie but I am the opposite this time. I dont know whats worse. :haha:
Sorry your sick again Emzy I thought my nausea had gone but then after eating my dinner today have got it back and a headache aswell keep getting the headaches which is nothing compared to your sickness so not going to complain too much. How rubbish of the hospital to lose your sample.
Euronova thats exactly how feel hungover hope it goes by 12 weeks.
I cant wait to hit 2nd tri to start feeling good and looking blooming as they say :haha:


----------



## jocie

dt1234565 said:


> No, thats just you :winkwink: :happydance:

lol :)


----------



## jelly tots

pink, hope you are feeling better. i appreciate how hard it can be to manage with m/s, my friend has just been diagnosed and finding it hard bless her on a normal diet.
emzy, hope you are feeling better soon too.

does anyone know where sells multipacks of the nandos peri peri crisps? they have them at work and i have taken a liking to them, but couldnt find them in tesco or asda near me.

defo looking forward to 2nd tri, so bored of the constant tiredness and not fancying eating anything i cook etc. hubster was having a proper go at me over the phone cos im not eating properly when he isnt here.


----------



## emma1985

I really need to get on with housework, I cannot get motivated to do anything, my hubby is working so hard at the moment, so really need to get off my bottom and get on with some cleaning! I've told myself at 2pm I'm going to spend a good hour getting the house clean, then I'm off to bed! :(


----------



## dt1234565

I am the same, except then i am off to pick the kids up from school!

Not started cleaning yet though? Only being considering it for 3 days!!!

xx


----------



## jocie

jelly tots- my OH tells me to east better too, haha, but its because he knows i dont want to have a huge baby to deliver and sugar and sweets make big babies for me....he is right! ;) 


same here with my poor house. its a mess. today i have managed to fold one load of laundry so far, and hopfully i will get more done......*sigh*


----------



## emma1985

My hubby is abit of a clean freak, since I got made redundant I really sahouls be keeping the house clean and tidy, I just cannot get motivated, managed to do the lounge, that's it, all day! Oh and I brushed the dog! Wish somebody would give me a kick up the bottom, I cannot wait till the second trimester, I hope I get the nesting instint! X


----------



## Lilyfire

Pink- wow, I hope you're feeling better. And Emzy sorry you're feeling sick again.
Urgh, I don't know if it was the losses talk yesterday or what but I had a bad dream about my baby and now im scared about my scan. Truthfully I know I'm being illogical but still, kinda nervous. Stupid subconscious!

I've been getting some pains lately too, they were very 'niggly' last night in particular, kinda a pinching quite low down. I'm imagining it's stretching but it's still a little nerve wracking. Come on scan!


----------



## dt1234565

off to get the kids now, washing is still in the machine, house is a mess!

Oh well!!!


----------



## cricket in VA

My DH cleaned the entire house from top to bottom and told me to just sit (as I was very sick). It was amazing. I had my first day since 5w5d without getting sick yesterday. I mean, I was medicated, but still...that's progress! I'm feeling ok today other than still being stopped up. Just drank some decaf and ate Activia...usually works! But not so far. Ugh. My hair is getting less greasy though, so I know we're getting close!!


----------



## Lilyfire

cricket in VA said:


> My DH cleaned the entire house from top to bottom and told me to just sit (as I was very sick). It was amazing. I had my first day since 5w5d without getting sick yesterday. I mean, I was medicated, but still...that's progress! I'm feeling ok today other than still being stopped up. Just drank some decaf and ate Activia...usually works! But not so far. Ugh. My hair is getting less greasy though, so I know we're getting close!!

Sorry you're still feeling sick, but you're right, hopefully this is progress. I also hope you are able to 'go' again soon, did you try any of the safe laxatives? Bless your hubby! Mines been the same, he won't let me do ANYTHING! He keeps running to the shop every time he thinks I want anything and I found him on the sofa last night reading one of my baby books! I love him so much!!! :D 

I think ive managed to talk myself round from my crappy dream and feel better about today's scan. Just can't wait to tell everyone!!!


----------



## Lilyfire

Oh, and has anyone else's hubby started talking to their tummy yet?!!


----------



## cricket in VA

Ha...not yet! The baby can hear as of 16 weeks (he read it in a book), so I think he's holding out. But he does rub it and poke at it a bit. It's very cute. He's so excited. And he has seriously just proven over and over again the last few months that I made a great choice :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Dh already talks to baby. He did last time too, read full stories to Holly and everything! I also used to play her music :)


----------



## gemgem77

I don't think my dh is really letting himself go untill we have had the 12 week scan (at 13weeks!!) But he lets himself go every now and then and is very excited!! xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

I have to say, last time DH was a bit detached from the pregnancy in the first trimester. I think it's not 'real' to them until after the scans and the bump and stuff. This time though it's different, but think that's because he's seen that pregnancy does actually turn out a baby at the end!! It's really hard for them to get involved, some men don't until after the birth when they can see and hold the baby :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

aww I just came across my birth story from when I had Holly! Would anyone like a look? https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...eks-early-14th-august-2010-a.html#post6523544 Don't read if you don't want to think about labour and birth yet lol


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Emzy, don't get me wrong dh has been amazing and has really looked after me and is already like a maniac trying to get jobs done round the house but I do think he will be more excited after the scan. I could just talk baby all day every day but he wouldn't!!! Saying that he was very excited when we found the heartbeat with the doppler! xx


----------



## gemgem77

OMG Emzy I have just read the whole thing sat at my desk at work and have really welled up!! Wow, I actually cannot wait! xxx


----------



## dt1234565

I have cleaned upstairs!!! Whoop!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sadie

Hi girls!

I am joining the club.... due June 14 with our first! So far, so good.

Happy and healthy pregnancy to everyone!!

xo


----------



## pink23

Hi sadie :waves:
Im not very good with cleaning, i like to just longe and be lazy lol. i did do some washing and hoover thought lol.
Anyone else chest really sore. i am think i need either a sports bra or one of those sports vest crop tops. underwire is killing me just want to walk around with no bra on .
i have clinic on friday just to check my sickness is ok with tablets and also double check bp. i take tablets and my mw did it last week and was 100/58 but she said that was fine. 
only a few mild hypos todays but nothing like yesterdays.
Jellytots- when will you be moving ? xx


----------



## jelly tots

sorry will catch up on missed posts in a bit, just need to rant to make me feel better. thinking about it is making me upset. bloody hormones!

Really not had the best day today, the course ive been doing online at work i need to complete for my new job decided to freeze, so lost everything and now have to do the whole 5 hours of it all again.
My car has broken down as the water pump has gone, went to go get my car to take it to mtms on camp to look at but found the battery was dead as the lights decided to switch themselves on when i locked the car. It is now stuck on the parade square at camp.
Now i have found out it is the water pump and not the fan belt i cant drive it anywhere in case it seizes so having to try and arrange for breakdown cover friday afternoon to pick it up. which will involve lots of waiting around pretending it has just happened. Really not what i want to be doing when i would have had my scan that morning and want to be all happy etc.
I then had a massive breakdown in the middle of mt so now they probably think im a complete loon, although they were very helpful and have offered all manner of lifts etc.
Just called hubster to let him know im car-less and broke down again. really getting fed up of this. blimmin needed to get to the co-op so i can get some food in but cant do that now. all this and being pregnant is not a good mix at all, i have nothing in for tea but too tired to walk half hour up the road to get to the shop. not to mention now having to get up at stupid o'clock to get the early bus in from camp to work and have the half hour walk up to camp before that, then walk all the way home in the dark. aaarrrggghhhhh!!!! 

hope you have all had a better day than me, now off to calm down and forage in the cupboards for something edible so i dont have to go to the shops.


----------



## dt1234565

I have cleaned the whole house! Done dinner and kids will be in bed in an hour!

Pat on my back, havent sorted the washing out though - tomorrow! xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

jellytots :hugs:


----------



## cricket in VA

Sorry, Jelly! Sounds like a miserable day!! I did manage to go a bit, but then started getting sick again :( I hope all our days get better!


----------



## babyd0310

:hugs: jellytots, sounds like a crappy day, hope you have a better evening! 
Our house is a tip, really not in the mood for housework!
I found out today one of my friends had her baby on Monday at 27 weeks, he is doing ok and will be in hospital for at least 10 weeks. This is her 2nd she had her 1st at 30 weeks and he is fine, she just can't carry to full term. She is so small that they think that may be why. Just must be so worrying for her :cry:
I am on my phone so will read your birth story later emzy on the computer!xx


----------



## cricket in VA

Babyd, does she have an incompetent cervix? My friend had that...it's awful, but we found the name hilarious. She had to be on bed rest from about 20 weeks and would try to keep them in until 31 or 32 weeks...


----------



## babyd0310

My cousin has that aswell she had to have a stitch in her cervix! I don't think they have found that with her. You would think after the first premature baby they would keep more of an eye on her! She is soooo petite so they just said her body physically cannot take it xx


----------



## babyd0310

Ahhh emzy just read your birth story, it sounds similar to my labour! I'm excited now, can't wait to do it again lol xx


----------



## Euronova

hey, anyone else planning on keeping the sex a surprise?
I feel all alone, it seems everyone else is finding out!
I always said i would keep it a surprise and everyone in my family has and same in OH family so feeling the extra pressure but it's hard reading about everyone being so excited to find out!!


----------



## dt1234565

I am considering it!

I would love the surprise of them saying its a girl! As they lay her on my chest. And not sure I want to let go of the thought of that moment.

If I find out and its a boy I may be a tad disappointed, but if i give birth to my boy who cares either way, i'll just be totally in love!

And in a few weeks time I may just find out! lol!!!!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

dt1234565 - i noticed you have a 4d scan in your signature, how many weeks were you when that was taken? i'm having my 1st trimester screening next week, which includes a high density ultrasound. i don't know what that means? i hope i get a scan like yours :)


----------



## RedRose19

im not finding out.. its team yellow for us too :)


----------



## Harvest2009

I am hoping to keep the sexes a surprise and DH wants to know, but now that it is twins I am kind of thinking it may be good to know so that we can be better prepared?


----------



## Emzywemzy

There are lots having twins on this thread :) On the September thread there was only 1 lady who had twins. 

We are defo going to find out, loved knowing last time! :pink:


----------



## Touch the Sky

hey harvest! :wave: nice to see you here!


----------



## babyd0310

We will be finding out aswell, loved knowing last time so we could prepare! And this time we will need to know really as will prob move house sooner if we have a boy!x


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

I'm not finding out baby's gender either. I like surprises!

A wee update on my job interview. I didn't get it, but they are opening a new branch in Jan/Feb and they said they're still interested in me. So I have another interview on Tuesday for the new shop!


----------



## jelly tots

Pink I will be moving over the Xmas holidays. All the furniture etc has already gone, just the few bits I've got we need to shift but 1 van should do it. Can't wait.

Well I'm back again and caught up - just.

As for housework, I've not done half as much as I was meant to, hubster will probably kill me tomorrow when he gets back.

As for the sex, we are staying team yellow and quite enjoy just guessing and talking about different names and if they were a boy or girl what they would look like or grow up to be.
Hubster doesn't talk to baby or anything yet but will see after the scan. I still don't think it's real so he may not either.


----------



## jelly tots

Hi I'm Louise said:


> I'm not finding out baby's gender either. I like surprises!
> 
> A wee update on my job interview. I didn't get it, but they are opening a new branch in Jan/Feb and they said they're still interested in me. So I have another interview on Tuesday for the new shop!

That's great they have asked u to come back for another interview sen though for a different job. Very hopeful indeed


----------



## Euronova

Louise and Redrose your are my yellow team heroes!!!

Harvest, we said the only situation we would find out would be if we had twins.. as you said to get better prepared!


----------



## Harvest2009

Touch the Sky said:


> hey harvest! :wave: nice to see you here!

Hey touch! nice to see you too :) Wow look how big your bean looks in your scan pic! amazing how fast they grow :) R u 11 weeks now? r u planning on spreading the word at 12 weeks? That is when we are waiting till but it is so hard because my tummy is getting bigger already. Trying to wear lots of loose baggy clothes, so attractive :haha:


----------



## Harvest2009

Euronova said:


> Louise and Redrose your are my yellow team heroes!!!
> 
> Harvest, we said the only situation we would find out would be if we had twins.. as you said to get better prepared!

Yup I am still on the fence, I guess we still have lots of time to decide :)


----------



## wantanerd

I had my scan today. No measurements b/c the baby was moving around too much. We saw the tiny hands and feet and it rolling around. It was so awesome to see how much the baby has changed since my last ultrasound at 7 weeks.

The baby is sucking its thumb =)
 



Attached Files:







Gir 11w3d.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 7


----------



## RedRose19

Euronova said:


> Louise and Redrose your are my yellow team heroes!!!
> 
> Harvest, we said the only situation we would find out would be if we had twins.. as you said to get better prepared!

its just its not really done in our family either, plus i think it would really nice to have the surprise :happydance:

were getting married just 6 weeks after baby is due my bf thinks were crazy and should move it way after baby is here.. but that was the only date we could get in the summer.. :wacko: do you ladies think having a wedding when baby is 4-6 weeks (depending on when baby decides to show up) would be ok


----------



## Euronova

wow... i don't know... we are getting married in France in may 2013 as i am hoping to loose the weight before i have to wear a dress in front of my whole family. but we might do a quick registry office here before the baby is even born (but we won't tell anyone)


----------



## cricket in VA

We're team yellow too! A reason to push, right?!


----------



## cricket in VA

RedRose, I think that's awfully close. You don't feel normal for a good two months, I've been told. Plus, weddings are stressful! Fun, but stressful.


----------



## Touch the Sky

harvest, most of our friends and family know, but i won't officially "come out" until next weekend, when i'm 13 weeks. nobody at work knows and it's getting harder and harder to hide my belly!! i never used to wear baggy clothes so my selection is pretty limited, people must be wondering what's going on with me.. lol


----------



## Lilyfire

Yeeeeeeeeeey! We had our scan, everything was great (the baby wasn't as wriggly as last week tho, but that's ok right?) so the Dr said we are pretty safe to tell everyone! I called my nana who still didn't know, and emailed some aunties then we announced on Facebook! Our computers blew up!!! So many lovely messages! It's so nice to be able to share this, it's just a shame we are in a different country to our family and a lot of our friends, so sharing on FB was a pretty big thing! Soooooo excited! Now I can be proud of my little bump! Yey! 

And yup, we definitely want to know the sex, actually, we can't wait to find out!


----------



## sadie

Fantastic news and so exciting once everyone knows!!


----------



## LittleBird

wantanerd said:


> I had my scan today. No measurements b/c the baby was moving around too much. We saw the tiny hands and feet and it rolling around. It was so awesome to see how much the baby has changed since my last ultrasound at 7 weeks.
> 
> The baby is sucking its thumb =)

I'm so glad your scan went well. I love the thumb sucking pic!



RedRose19 said:


> Euronova said:
> 
> 
> Louise and Redrose your are my yellow team heroes!!!
> 
> Harvest, we said the only situation we would find out would be if we had twins.. as you said to get better prepared!
> 
> its just its not really done in our family either, plus i think it would really nice to have the surprise :happydance:
> 
> were getting married just 6 weeks after baby is due my bf thinks were crazy and should move it way after baby is here.. but that was the only date we could get in the summer.. :wacko: do you ladies think having a wedding when baby is 4-6 weeks (depending on when baby decides to show up) would be okClick to expand...

I went to a baby shower a couple of weeks after delivering DS2 and it was very difficult. And all I had to do was show up and sit down. I would not schedule something that close to delivery, especially something as big as a wedding. Unless it's going to be very low-key and you have help doing almost everything, you are not going to feel like dealing with that. You're probably going to be sleep-deprived and walking around in zombie mode during that time.



Lilyfire said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeey! We had our scan, everything was great (the baby wasn't as wriggly as last week tho, but that's ok right?) so the Dr said we are pretty safe to tell everyone! I called my nana who still didn't know, and emailed some aunties then we announced on Facebook! Our computers blew up!!! So many lovely messages! It's so nice to be able to share this, it's just a shame we are in a different country to our family and a lot of our friends, so sharing on FB was a pretty big thing! Soooooo excited! Now I can be proud of my little bump! Yey!
> 
> And yup, we definitely want to know the sex, actually, we can't wait to find out!

Awesome news about your scan, Lilyfire! Don't worry, the baby can be active at different times of the day and resting during others.

DH has said something about not finding out the genders, but I think that's just crazy. We always found out before, and I'm not in the mood for any surprises! :)


----------



## FirstBean

We are staying :yellow: too. We did find out with Ollie but thats because I really wanted a boy this time I will be happy with either.
Great pic wantanerd. Glad everything went well.
It took me about 6weeks before I actually felt a little bit normal after having Ollie there wasnt much I could do I did have a 2nd degree tear though so I suppose it depends how your labour is everyone is different.
I know the feeling having to wear baggy clothes only my best friend knows I am preganant so am having to wear baggy clothes round my family cant wait until 12 weeks to tell everybody.
Glad your scan went well Lily. Yes as Littlebird said baby will be active at different times of the day.


----------



## jelly tots

lovely pic wantanerd
so pleased everything was fine lily.

redrose, knowing how stressed i was before my wedding i think it may be just a bit too soon. unless you are going really basic like just a civil service and meal afterwards.
a full blown white wedding is knackering without the just having had a baby. unless you have an awful lot of help in the run up and on the day. dont want you making yourself ill chick.


eeeeekkk!!!!!!!! im 12 weeks today :D and ive got my first scan tomorrow!!!! :D im sooo excited i defo cant wait.


----------



## Gemini85

Car believe I have tO wait till Monday! Argh! No fair!!!! Can't wait to see your pics, that'll get me through the weekend! X


----------



## dt1234565

Touch the Sky said:


> dt1234565 - i noticed you have a 4d scan in your signature, how many weeks were you when that was taken? i'm having my 1st trimester screening next week, which includes a high density ultrasound. i don't know what that means? i hope i get a scan like yours :)

I though I was 11+1 turns out i was 12+0!!!

They said had I been earlier it may have looked a but odd but luckily at 12 weeks it looked lovely, to me anyway!! xx


----------



## dt1234565

I think I am team pink already! lol!

I posted my pics in 2nd tri for nub guesses, and 100% pink vote!

Posted on ingender.com and ..... 100% pink vote! After that many pink guesses could it be a boy?

xx


----------



## gemgem77

I can't belive how many of you are now 12weeks, where has the time gone!! It seems like only the other day we were 4weeks and stressing about everything and saying how slow time was going!!
I cannot wait to see all the scans from tomorrow and over the next week as mine is still ages away (29th!!) It will get me through too Laura lol
I know there are still a few of you with bad sickness but is anyone else noticing an improvement? I was never actually sick but suffered with all day bad hangover feeling which then moved to evening and seems to be getting noticeably better. 

Dh really wants to know what we are having and said if I don't want to know he wouldn't tell me but I think I do want to know. I know what people mean when they say it gives you a reason to push but I don't think knowing what I'm having would make any difference....or maybe it would, oh I don'y know lol xx


----------



## Euronova

I feel so behind!!! I'm only a raspberry today!!! Booked my scan for the 13th which will be 11weeks and 5 days!


----------



## Mei190

I feel so behind also, even though I am not really :D 

And well discussed with OH and we won't be telling anyone apart from parents about this baby due to the quite dodgy bleed. Ever since my last scan, where they couldn't tell if the bleed was less, I have been feeling so bad about it all. Trying to put it all out of my mind, but really isn't working. I am not even sleeping well at the moment. 

Even at 12 weeks I don't feel I am going to feel safe to tell anyone, going to keep it quiet for as long as possible this time :(


----------



## gemgem77

Sorry ladies I didn't mean to make you feel like your load sbehind and I promise time will fly for you. Still keeping everything crossed for your little fighter mei xx


----------



## gemgem77

Typical just as I say I'm feeling better a massive wave of tiredness and sickness has engulfed me!! xx


----------



## Euronova

Mei everything crossed the bleeding stops soon and you get some reassuring news so you can tell the world x


----------



## dt1234565

gemgem77 said:


> I know what people mean when they say it gives you a reason to push but I don't think knowing what I'm having would make any difference....or maybe it would, oh I don'y know lol xx

This saying always kind of makes me laugh! Your gonna be pushing if you want to or not! lol!


xxx


----------



## dt1234565

Mei190 said:


> I feel so behind also, even though I am not really :D
> 
> And well discussed with OH and we won't be telling anyone apart from parents about this baby due to the quite dodgy bleed. Ever since my last scan, where they couldn't tell if the bleed was less, I have been feeling so bad about it all. Trying to put it all out of my mind, but really isn't working. I am not even sleeping well at the moment.
> 
> Even at 12 weeks I don't feel I am going to feel safe to tell anyone, going to keep it quiet for as long as possible this time :(


Mei, at 12 weeks you may have every reason to celebrate :hugs: xxx


----------



## Gemini85

dt1234565 said:


> gemgem77 said:
> 
> 
> I know what people mean when they say it gives you a reason to push but I don't think knowing what I'm having would make any difference....or maybe it would, oh I don'y know lol xx
> 
> This saying always kind of makes me laugh! Your gonna be pushing if you want to or not! lol!
> 
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

HAHA! yeah, i dont want a girl, so im just gonna sit here, someone else can do it thanks... LOL


----------



## gemgem77

:rofl: It is a funny saying isn't it!!!! It's not like we have a choice!!


----------



## jelly tots

mei you arent far behind at all with you nearly being 11 weeks. im sure at 12 weeks though you will have fabulous news, chances are better every day that passes so take that as a very good sign chick. we all have our fingers and toes crossed.

lol @ laura, i do see what you all mean with it being a funny saying, but until those days come its something to stop the people whinging that everyone finds out these days and why arent we :) just cos they are impatient doesnt mean i am. 
i dont know if i even want to think about labour yet, im not the best with pain at all. never mind the embarrassment of waters going in a public place, although if im either in mothercare or tesco or somewhere as you get a lifetimes supply of nappies free if you go into labour while you are shopping lol. not sure how true that myth is but funny.


----------



## dt1234565

Last time i lost my front waters then 2 hours later my hind waters, if thats true maybe next time i'll drive to mothercare and wait for the second bag to go! Its opposite the hospital anyway! lol!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## gemgem77

Oh yeah Mei your only 3 days behind me lol I feel behind everyone else too lol xx


----------



## dt1234565

Ladies, a question for you,

Hubby has suggested Sharm el sheik for a holiday just after xmas, we dont want to risk the pregnancy though, would you go?

xxx


----------



## harri

Hey DT! We're also considering going to sharm in feb and I was wondering the same thing! 
I think you just need to be careful what you eat and make sure the hotel is decent! I would avoid chicken xxx


----------



## Gemini85

I went there this June. Was VERY hot. And watching what you eat is a must, most places are all inclusive there, alot of people come vac with dodgy tummies...x


----------



## Gemini85

In regards to flying, you don't need to worry, just keep getting up for a wander regularly x


----------



## dt1234565

Thanks Ladies, we have been before and my tummy was fine, but it is a risk in Sharm, we may be better off in the canaries and kids clubs may be better there too I guess.

Hmmmm conviced I should go on holiday now though! I think I may book late though, speak to my consultant first.

xxxx


----------



## LittleBird

I feel really far behind, but if the twins both make it, I'll probably be delivering early! I just hope they get big enough and strong enough before it happens.

About water breaking, mine broke in bed with DS1. Thank goodness I put the waterproof mattress cover on the bed! It is supposedly more common for your water to break in the hospital, but it can happen before you get there!

I'm really starting to get nervous about today's scan. Praying for good news only!


----------



## Emzywemzy

I was gonna say gem you wont need an incentive to push other than get this baby out noooow !! I actually couldn't have helped pushing even if I wanted to, my body just did it for me! 

My front waters went just when I got to hospital And my back waters came out with her! I've heard that about waters breaking in tesco too! 

Feeling really crap today, but tomorrow is my scan eeek ! And jellytots and abic !!


----------



## Gemini85

My midwife said my bloods shows I've no immunity to rubella, (even tho I had MMR at school!) then she said to stay away from anyone with the measles?! Do I have anything to watch out for or worry about? Xx


----------



## cricket in VA

gemgem77 said:


> I can't belive how many of you are now 12weeks, where has the time gone!! It seems like only the other day we were 4weeks and stressing about everything and saying how slow time was going!!
> I cannot wait to see all the scans from tomorrow and over the next week as mine is still ages away (29th!!) It will get me through too Laura lol
> I know there are still a few of you with bad sickness but is anyone else noticing an improvement? I was never actually sick but suffered with all day bad hangover feeling which then moved to evening and seems to be getting noticeably better.
> 
> Dh really wants to know what we are having and said if I don't want to know he wouldn't tell me but I think I do want to know. I know what people mean when they say it gives you a reason to push but I don't think knowing what I'm having would make any difference....or maybe it would, oh I don'y know lol xx

I'm actually feeling way better! Well, still getting sick, but less nausea in between, less tired, and less episodes during the day. Of course, I'm still on meds because it does get bad if I don't take them, but I was before too...so, yes! I'm feeling better! Seeing a light at the end of the tunnel.

Also, have my 12 week appt on Tuesday, and just set up the NT scan for Wed, so I get to see the little one next week! Very excited.


----------



## gemgem77

Glad your feeling better Cricket. The light is getting nearer lol

Does anyone know in the uk is the NT scan what we are all going for in the next few days/weeks? As I only have the one appointment and I take it everything they need to do they do then? x


----------



## dt1234565

Yes that is the NT a cobination of scan and blood, but only if you have agreed to NT testing in the forms you filled out with your midwife.

Gemini, I am not sure? Measles is so rare but does it mean chicken pox too? Maybe give your midwife a call?

xxx


----------



## Touch the Sky

i'm also starting to feel better, except i'm more tired than ever. 7:30pm comes and i'm done, i get so tired that everything hurts and all i can think about is laying down. 

i think i felt something this morning again, as i was laying in bed and trying to convince myself to get up, i felt a couple little movements that were so subtle, but i sure hope it was the baby :) i just can't tell if it's gas or not?? oh well.


----------



## broodybelle

Touch the Sky said:


> i'm also starting to feel better, except i'm more tired than ever. 7:30pm comes and i'm done, i get so tired that everything hurts and all i can think about is laying down.
> 
> i think i felt something this morning again, as i was laying in bed and trying to convince myself to get up, i felt a couple little movements that were so subtle, but i sure hope it was the baby :) i just can't tell if it's gas or not?? oh well.

Tiredness is the worst thing for me now. That has definitely increased at an alarming rate over the last couple of weeks. I went to bed at 8pm last night! Every other night I have been heading to bed at 9pm. Pre-pregnancy I would be heading to bed around 11pm. My TV viewing has gone to pot. Have hours and hours worth of stuff Sky+ but always too tired to watch it. Will be interested to see if my blood tests next week show any signs of anemia, as I have suffered with it quite severely in the past and I know it's more common in pregnancy. Can barely function past 4.30pm.


----------



## jocie

im in the feeling better group! yay! no sickness yet today! :D


----------



## broodybelle

Anyone else counting down the days until the 2nd trimester hits and we all start miraculously 'glowing'?

I'm looking forward to the rosy cheeks, flawless complexion, glossy hair, endless energy and beautiful neat bump that pregnancy is clearly all about...:haha:


----------



## babyd0310

I am really tired aswell and went to bed at 8.30 last night! Slightly worried as we have booked to go to the cinema tomorrow and could only get tickets for 9pm!!
My waters had to be broken with grace, I was very glad they didn't go in a public place considering the amount that came out, they practically flooded the room haha!!
I rang the midwife at my surgery asking about my booking in appointment and I am still no closer to actually knowing when it is, getting very annoyed now xx


----------



## dt1234565

My tiredness is better, not had an afternoon nap for a week! Energy is a bit lacking but the tiredness has definately improved!

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

I wish I felt better :cry: I still feel awful! I have to say my hair looks lovely at the mo though ! No more grease!!


----------



## sadie

dt1234565 said:


> Ladies, a question for you,
> 
> Hubby has suggested Sharm el sheik for a holiday just after xmas, we dont want to risk the pregnancy though, would you go?
> 
> xxx

I recently asked my doctor if going to Mexico or Dominican Republic would be safe and she said that it would not be a problem. just to avoid the produce, raw fish, etc..... Mexico is totally known for crap water that causes major stomach issues. 

Is there anything you need to avoid in Egypt? I've never heard of anything specific, so to me it would not seem like a risk. 

Lastly, asking your doctor would be the safest bet.


----------



## sadie

harri said:


> Hey DT! We're also considering going to sharm in feb and I was wondering the same thing!
> I think you just need to be careful what you eat and make sure the hotel is decent! I would avoid chicken xxx

The thought of chicken makes me want to barf,let alone chicken in Egypt.... :nope:


----------



## FirstBean

I am still very tired put Ollie down for his nap this afternoon and laid on my bed and woke up 3 hours later I was shocked cos Ollie never has that long either we both must of needed it. I will still be tired at 8pm tonight aswell.


----------



## harri

sadie said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> Hey DT! We're also considering going to sharm in feb and I was wondering the same thing!
> I think you just need to be careful what you eat and make sure the hotel is decent! I would avoid chicken xxx
> 
> The thought of chicken makes me want to barf,let alone chicken in Egypt.... :nope:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: same here!!!


----------



## Gemini85

Gemini85 said:


> My midwife said my bloods shows I've no immunity to rubella, (even tho I had MMR at school!) then she said to stay away from anyone with the measles?! Do I have anything to watch out for or worry about? Xx

anyone? :cry:


----------



## pink23

I don't know Gemini , I had to have my mmr jab redone last year as I work in the hospital and my levels weren't that good to be immune. 
I hope someone can help xx


----------



## Lilbynon

Ah i wish i could sleep the way you guys do!!! i mean i am always sleepy being prego but for the last 6 weeks i have gotten only 3 hours a night, maybe 5 hours on a really good night. Im looking forward to th 2nd tri, so my doc can give me something for the sleeping problems.

its good that some of you are starting to feel better!! Hopefully that means the rest of us are soon to follow


----------



## TrAyBaby

so excited cant wait for my scan on saturday x


----------



## Touch the Sky

has anyone has their NT scan yet? mine is next week. does anyone know what to expect? i just know there's an ultrasound involved..


----------



## RedRose19

thanks for the input about the wedding ladies.. thing is ive no choice about the date now we have paid for it so it has to go ahead.. so im just gonna have to try get as much help for the wedding/baby as possible for the day.. not sure what would help tho


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi Gemini I don't think you have to worry, my mw just said if I wasn't immune theyd give me a jab after the birth x 

As for nt scan I believe its a measurement they take from back of babies neck and they combine those results with blood test results to calculate your risk. I'm not totally sure though as I declined last time and have this time too, as I wouldn't be happy to have the amino anyway if it came back high risk and it doesn't matter to us anyway x x


----------



## emma1985

Hello all, 

Omg - massive milestone for a lot of us this week! I'm 12 weeks tomorrow, never thought
I would make it this far, I am so very excited. 

I cannot wait for my scan next Friday. 

I bought some sea bands today they seem to be working. 
I hope everyone else is feeling okay and is excited.

Emma xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Jellytots and abic are you excited for tomorrow?? Nervous??


----------



## Gemini85

So I was trying to watch the children in need concert, but keep crying at the stories so I've stopped! Got emergency appointment at the hospital in an hour as I've broken out in a rash on my cheeks, and my mum doesn't recall me having slapped cheek syndrome as a child....
I'm hoping it's just an allergic reaction to something, fingers crossed!!! X


----------



## Mei190

Gemini85 said:


> So I was trying to watch the children in need concert, but keep crying at the stories so I've stopped! Got emergency appointment at the hospital in an hour as I've broken out in a rash on my cheeks, and my mum doesn't recall me having slapped cheek syndrome as a child....
> I'm hoping it's just an allergic reaction to something, fingers crossed!!! X

Gosh hope you are okay! xx


----------



## abic77

Emzywemzy said:


> Jellytots and abic are you excited for tomorrow?? Nervous??

Hey dude!!

I am soooooooooooo stupidly excited about tomozza!!!!!!

I can't believe that after all this time and weeks of thinking about 12 weeks I am finally here TODAY!! I have never been happier to associate myself with a plum! 

I have been doing my worky thing away for the last could of days and getting fed up but catering suppliers who just can't stop giving me amazing food! Got told today that plums are in season and I had a secret little smile to myself 

I was on the train back from Manchester and I felt really sick from the train being packed and smelly (someone kept trumping.....for once it wasn't me !!) and it made me feel vile so i went to the loo coz i really thought i was gonna be sick....and then all of a sudden i just retched and all the pastries, cakes, sandwiches, greasy deep fried canapes etc all came flying out!!) OOOPS!

Sorry I haven't been on here for a couple of days....started back at where i left off but there's just TOO many pages to get thru!!!

MEI - I have everything crossed for you and you just need to stay really positive like you have been and don't let anything the Drs etc say stop you from being positive! I know they have to be honest with you but your bean is hanging in there and I think it will keep on hanging on in there if you stay strong and positive thoughts! We're all rooting for him or her with ya! xx

Emzy and Jellytots - how are you feeling then???? eeeeeeeeeeee dead exciting!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## abic77

Gemini85 said:


> Gemini85 said:
> 
> 
> My midwife said my bloods shows I've no immunity to rubella, (even tho I had MMR at school!) then she said to stay away from anyone with the measles?! Do I have anything to watch out for or worry about? Xx
> 
> anyone? :cry:Click to expand...

Sorry hun....I have no idea, I just wanted to say Congrats on 12 weeks hun!!
:happydance:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Gemini fx it's nothing to worry about! x

Abic I'm sooo excited! Ooh and you were near me today, I'm near manchester. You sound like me all the time, I don't know why I bother eating sometimes as it comes straight back up! But then throwing up food is better than throwing up nothing blurgh! So are you announcing on fb tomorrow? Do I have you on fb?? I know I have jellytots x


----------



## abic77

You don't yet coz i am crap.....I am gonna go look for the link now!
We're not announcing on FB til after we get back from hols as there's a couple of people at work I want to tell face to face and i'm friends with quite a few work poeple on fb so i can't risk it!!

10.20 tomorrow dude........


----------



## Emzywemzy

I know!! So funny that it's at the same time, and Jellytots as well! Here's my fb https://www.facebook.com/emzywemzy83


----------



## LittleBird

Hey ladies! I had my first OB/GYN appointment today and my second scan. Babies are measuring very close. One is at 8w5d and the other one is at 9w0d. Two little heartbeats flickering on the screen. The doctor was very nice and told me some things that helped me relax some. I think everything is going to be just fine!


----------



## babyd0310

Good luck for your scans today girls!!
Gemini I hope everything was ok at the hospital fx'd for you!x


----------



## Gemini85

Im all good ;) can't wait to see the scans! Yay! X


----------



## FirstBean

Gemini- Hope everything went okay with your appointment. I was the same with the children in need concert was crying at all the stories. I will be the same tonight watching actual children in need. 
Good Luck to Emzy, Abic and Jellytots for your scans today cant wait to see your pictures. :happydance:
LittleBird- Glad everything went well at your appointment and you got to see the two little heartbeats. :happydance:


----------



## pink23

Glad your ok. Enjoy all the scans can't wait for pics.
I have Antinatal clinic today and I just want to be sick but nothing . Hope everyone's ok x catch up when I get back xx


----------



## dt1234565

Good luck with scans ladies xxx


----------



## emma1985

Yay for all of you who have scans today. 
So excited to see all your pictures. I have mine next week, I cannot wait!


----------



## Gemini85

When's yours Emma?! Mines Monday, never wished away a weekend like this one!! X


----------



## Gemini85

I just got the strangest bubbly feeling just below my belly button, I know it wasn't gas as it was t


----------



## Gemini85

Oops, it was too far forward, surely it can't be felt yet can it?!? X


----------



## gemgem77

Wow all the scans today I am so excited to see the pics!!! 

Laura I have heard of other women saying they can feel their baby early so could be!! Are you still using your doppler? xx


----------



## Gemini85

Yeah. Trying to cut down how much! I do it once a day, but literally As soon as I find it I stop, it's become a lot quieter, but the whooshing from the placenta is very loud, and LO is never far from that! Blimey, hope it was that that I felt, strangest feeling though! Maybe I'll be further along at the scan on Monday, still hoping it hasn't changed, would quite like to announce the due date as my bday! X


----------



## gemgem77

Me too I'm stopping as soon as I find it. But I have found that now I know what I'm looking for I find it really quick! 
Emzy has jus announced that she's preggers on fb!! She said her due dates 27th May so must have been put further ahead, I hope that happens to me!! Can't wait to see her scan pics! xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Scan went brilliantly, moved forward another couple of days am 12+5 now due 27 May! Will upload pics later x


----------



## Gemini85

Eeeeek! How exciting!!! Can't WAIT to see the pics....COME ON LADIES, the suspense is killing me...lol x


----------



## gemgem77

Emzy that is fab news I saw it on facebook!! Get your pics on, can't wait to see them! xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Pics are on fb gem will put on here when I get home x


----------



## babyd0310

Yay emzy I'm glad it went well! L


----------



## gemgem77

Ooh looking now lol xx


----------



## babyd0310

Oops! Look forward to seeing pics x


----------



## RedRose19

lovely scan pic emzy :) baby looks all snuggled up lol

i saw jelly tots announce it on fb too :D lovely pics ladies


----------



## abic77

Hey ladies!!

Congrats Emzy on your scan hun....I'm guessing if jellytots also announced on fb that hers must have gone well too!

Mine was lush too....took 2 different people about 30 mins to get the picture they needed for the NT scan but did get there eventually (although i had to go half-empty my bladder half way through as i was in so much pain!)....my baby was well wriggly and woundn't behave itself! It was upside down too and kicking and waving and everything....the pictures therefore are a bit crap so i'm glad I have my other ones!

I have also been brought forward to 26th May! I can't believe that 10 days ago my baby measured 3.8cm and today he measures 6.5cm!!!!

I am soooooo in love!

Had 4 test tubes of blood for rubella, rhesus, hiv, syphilis, downs and something else i think???

So can't wait til 20 week scan....booked for 11th January!
Yippeeeeee!

Still not announcing on FB.....there's one person at work i want to tel face to face and hoping to meet with him on Monday (he's on hols but have asked him to come meet me on his day off for lunch so i can tell him!)

telling rest of the family on sunday! cant wait!!!!!


----------



## Euronova

Congrats on all the scans... jeez now you are all actually May bugs.... for us the late june it's getting a bit depressing.... i think I might join a July thread too... just to show off!
Having a right moody day today....


----------



## RedRose19

happy 8 weeks :happydance:

congrats on all the scans glad all went well :) 3 weeks til mine how will i be able to wait that long lol i hope my date gets brought forward abit :) i think my scan should be between 7-14 of dec so no too long to wait


----------



## dt1234565

Congrats of the scans girls! We are changing into May/June bugs arent we!!!

xxx


----------



## abic77

I'm not leaving my good failthiful junebugs buddies!! I may be a May bug now but let's face it, my baby won't be on time and is blatantly gonna be born in June !!
I couldn't leave and move to a different forum, it would feel weird and i would miss you guys!


----------



## abic77

Euronova said:


> Congrats on all the scans... jeez now you are all actually May bugs.... for us the late june it's getting a bit depressing.... i think I might join a July thread too... just to show off!
> Having a right moody day today....

Awwww bless ya hun! Don't be moody.....or if you're gonna be moody eat loads of chocolate and just stay out of everyone's way and enjoy it! 

Scream lots, eat lots, have an early night and then hopefully tomorrow you will wake up tomorrow all happy!!

I know you feel like you are behind but please don't join the july bugs coz we would miss you here :-(


----------



## jelly tots

afternoon everyone!!

yey for all the scans today :)
im just popping on quickly at work, finishing early today so will have a look back later.

the scan was excellent, baby was moving around loads, was funny when they first found it as was upside down and looked ever so funny with its legs and arms moving around. it was very wriggly and we even saw it hiccup.
they have dated me as 12 weeks exactly today which will be about right for my ov dates etc, a day behind what i originally thought but not much out at all. was great as was in there well over half hour so they could get the nt bit done with it moving around so much. only downside of that was we didnt get really clear pictures, but watching it move looked loads clearer on the actual screen. was nice to see the little heart beating too. had to go for a wee halfway through and that helped get a much clearer image, felt better for me too lol.
will try and upload some now if i can email them off my phone to my work email. but i have them on fb if anyone wants to add me.

glad your scans all went well emzy and abi, cant wait to see pics!!


----------



## cricket in VA

Good news all around! My scan is Wed of next week...excited to see how the baby measures! Last scan he was two days ahead, which puts me June 3, so if she keeps being advanced I may end up a May/Junebug too! 

And...sickness is back. It was just teasing.


----------



## emma1985

Congratulations everyone who has had a scan, yay!


----------



## Gemini85

DAMN STRAIGHT you arent leaving this group! ill change it to June Bugs "ish" if i have to! 
PLEASE feed my addiction and post some pics? PLEASE? x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yaaaay for good scans!! Noooo I'm not leaving to go to the May group!! I did this with September Stars as well, Holly ended up due in August but I stayed with my September ladies! And I'm staying with you if you'll have me!

Loved my scan. Baby was fast asleep and didn't move a muscle, even with the sonographer prodding him/her to wake them up ha ha! Saw the little heart beating away too. Baby was all scrunched up and upside down ha ha!

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/312679_10150967118165473_743965472_21763505_1756986942_n.jpg

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/311385_10150963000905417_741430416_22990822_462663159_n.jpg

x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and Gemini, I am defo feeling baby movements now. I felt it last week, but convinced myself it was waaay too early as I didn't feel anything til 17 weeks last time, but I defo feel baby movements now!


----------



## jelly tots

With baby moving around a lot they are a little blurry but im very happy with them :)

What are your guesses then ladies???
 



Attached Files:







photo1.JPG
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 3









photo2.JPG
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 6









photo3.JPG
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jelly tots

hmm, let me try that again and get them the right way round


----------



## dt1234565

I was gonna say how funny all the babies are upside down!

*AND NO-ONE IS ALLOWED TO LEAVE THE THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL!*


----------



## FirstBean

I was gone to ask the Ladies who have already had a LO about movements I am positive I felt movement today and was thinking it was far to early but it definetly wsnt wind I am convinced it was baby.
Great news about scans ladies and great pics cant wait for mine 2 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## Gemini85

im thinking girl for you Jelly tots! x


----------



## Gemini85

and hooray for movements! im 90 percent sure thats what it was! if not, ive no idea! x


----------



## RedRose19

did the 12 week scan make it more real for you ladies?


----------



## dt1234565

Not sure i can see a nub, maybe on the middle pic, but it looks girly!

Go to in-gender.com and post your pics, they know what they are looking for on there!

xxx


----------



## jelly tots

RedRose19 said:


> did the 12 week scan make it more real for you ladies?

definitely, still strange even after seeing it that its in there lol. i think when i can feel it move i will feel a bit better. just amazing how much its moving around and i cant feel it yet.


----------



## dt1234565

Cant guess on yours though Emzy, you cant do a nub on an upside down bubba! But your baby is beautiful xxxxx


----------



## abic77

jelly tots said:


> afternoon everyone!!
> 
> yey for all the scans today :)
> im just popping on quickly at work, finishing early today so will have a look back later.
> 
> the scan was excellent, baby was moving around loads, was funny when they first found it as was upside down and looked ever so funny with its legs and arms moving around. it was very wriggly and we even saw it hiccup.
> they have dated me as 12 weeks exactly today which will be about right for my ov dates etc, a day behind what i originally thought but not much out at all. was great as was in there well over half hour so they could get the nt bit done with it moving around so much. only downside of that was we didnt get really clear pictures, but watching it move looked loads clearer on the actual screen. was nice to see the little heart beating too. had to go for a wee halfway through and that helped get a much clearer image, felt better for me too lol.
> will try and upload some now if i can email them off my phone to my work email. but i have them on fb if anyone wants to add me.
> 
> glad your scans all went well emzy and abi, cant wait to see pics!!

OMG have you read my post about my scan today???? Our experiences have been almost identical! Mine was also upside down and took 30 mins to get the right position for NT and I also had to wee half way through....seriously when i read this i actually thought "did i write this as it's exactly the same"
Weird but AWESOME!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Jellytots I think girl for you, even though I can't quite spot nub. But by skull I think girl!! 

What does everyone think for me?? No nub on mine either though!!


----------



## jelly tots

Emzywemzy said:


> Jellytots I think girl for you, even though I can't quite spot nub. But by skull I think girl!!
> 
> What does everyone think for me?? No nub on mine either though!!

cant see yours on my work pc with the way you have attached them, will check them out when i get home in an hour :)


----------



## abic77

OMG I just LOVE all these pictures!!!! Your babies look aweessoomme! I'm not even gonna try and guess a sex as i have no idea!!!

I can't upload mine at work but will do when i get home later! Mine are a bit crappy though coz baby (the sonographer kept calling it babe....i hope it doesn't look pig-like!!) kept moving so freakin much! I only got 2 pics (tight gits)...i did get my bounty pack tho (whoop!)

Emzy and Jelly - what did your bub measure then? I think mine has grown so much coz i have been eating so much!!

whoooooooooooooooop!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

ha ha abic Holly was like that at her 12 week scan, wouldn't keep still and was bouncing around!! At her 20 week scan she was just like this baby, fast asleep and curled up in a ball upside down ha ha

Baby measured 12 weeks 5 days, so 3 days ahead of what they said at 8 weeks and 5 days ahead of lmp date.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Bit of a better pic, just took from my phone. Can see it's little face and everything :cloud9:

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/386523_10150967628220473_743965472_21764830_309063311_n.jpg


----------



## jelly tots

Lol abi very strange we had a very similar experience.

Lovely pic emzy, I have no idea on guesses or anything though.

I think it measured 58.5mm wasn't really paying attention as was too busy looking and trying not to laugh at hubster making comments.


----------



## Emzywemzy

I have had a couple guess boy! Come on girls, have a guess! Just a gut feeling! I'm crap at all the nub/skull stuff anyway. Isn't it that girls have a flat forehead and boys have a round one??


----------



## jelly tots

I have no idea so doing a random guess of boy :)


----------



## dt1234565

I dont believe in the skull theory i just think that the angle of the head looks different in different pictures, I watched the head in my actual scan and could see it changing all the time, and in some of my pics, as I am lucky enough to have a lot of them some the head looks flatter that others where its quite rounded.

Its good for a guessing game but I dont think its very reliable. xxx


----------



## FirstBean

I will have a guess at boy Emzy but its only I guess cos I am rubbish at it.


----------



## Emzywemzy

ha ha lots of people have said boy! But I wonder if that's because I've got a girly already! Well, only time will tell :)


----------



## babyd0310

Ahhhh love all the scans!! I have no idea about the nub/skull but I would guess boy for you emzy and girl for you jelly! Just gut feeling x


----------



## LittleBird

jelly tots said:


> With baby moving around a lot they are a little blurry but im very happy with them :)
> 
> What are your guesses then ladies???

I think you might be having a girl! I'm looking at the skull compared to the ultrasound pics of my boys.



Emzywemzy said:


> Jellytots I think girl for you, even though I can't quite spot nub. But by skull I think girl!!
> 
> What does everyone think for me?? No nub on mine either though!!

I kinda think yours is a girl for the same reason. My boys just had a different slope to their head. It's definitely not fool-proof, just a guess based on a gut feeling.



Emzywemzy said:


> I have had a couple guess boy! Come on girls, have a guess! Just a gut feeling! I'm crap at all the nub/skull stuff anyway. Isn't it that girls have a flat forehead and boys have a round one??

I though that girls had a rounder forehead. Like, it comes forward more. I remember reading other places on BnB where they talk about this, but I don't know where they got their information.


----------



## LittleBird

Ha! Found a link:

https://www.ingender.com/cs/forums/t/128026.aspx

So, the ultrasound pics of my boys, the area labeled "F" on the pictures, that's what I'm looking at.


----------



## broodybelle

Congratulations on all your scans ladies. Loving the pictures. Very jealous and can't wait to get a date for mine now. Roll on booking in appointment on Tuesday! Wondering what EDD date we'll end up with, as moved a few days earlier at our last scan. 
Glad it's the end of a long week and so looking forward to chilling out in front of Children in Need tonight with a takeway (and no glass of wine).


----------



## FirstBean

Broody- I am looking forward to children in need to but am feeling super emotional today so it maybe isnt the best programme for me to watch.


----------



## Gemini85

I'm not homna put myself through it! We are off to blockbusters and then Chinese! 

Random question, any of you noticed your belly becoming... Erm... Fuzzy? Didnt want to say hairy! Lol x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ooh thanks little bird! So mine looks more girly when looking at that! Will defo be trying to find out at the scan in January. My 20 week scan is on Friday 13th LOL!


----------



## Emzywemzy

I've had a hairy belly button ever since I was pregnant with Holly LOL


----------



## LittleBird

Actually, emzy, I found old pics of DS1 at 12 weeks and it's not that much different than yours. I think yours is kinda borderline. The 20 week ultrasound is MUCH easier to see the difference in skull shape, but you'll know by then, I'm sure. :)

I wouldn't say my belly is hairier, but my belly button is halfway popped out! I thought it would take much longer for that to happen!


----------



## Gemini85

My belly button is real deep...(probably blubber related) lol so hair there's not uncommon? Reckon I can bleach it?!.x


----------



## Emzywemzy

I've got a very deep belly button too, which never popped last time either! I dunno about using bleach in pregnancy? I just leave mine... attractive ha ha!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

And little bird, I can't wait to find out! I really don't mind either way though. Last time I secretly really wanted a girl and was really happy that she was, but now I really don't mind. I'd love another girl but it'd be lovely to have a boy too! It has to be a boy anyway, to be awkward, as I have everything you could possibly need for a girl!! ha ha


----------



## Emzywemzy

Also, I don't think I already said that I was weighed at the appointment after the scan and I have lost 1/2 stone since getting pregnant. Probably all the being sick!! I am exactly the same weight as I was at my booking appointment with Holly. Which isn't at all light, but at least I lost a bit ha ha


----------



## pink23

I am feeling so sick girls . Haven't anything since yesterday and any fluids I have just comes back up an hour later. I've got no energy and feel so dizzy when I get up. The only thing is I've noticed my body is producing keytonnes which isn't good but am really confused to if its a bad thing . Think oh has caught the bug now and I'm torn to ring nhs direct as don't want to leave caleb if I need to go to a &e x


----------



## Gemini85

If you think it's a bug get treated Hun. If you're dehydrated, so will the baby be. You many need fluids xx


----------



## LittleBird

Oh no, pink! Do you have a fever? I think I would just sip clear liquids and see if you can keep down a tiny amount at a time. I wasn't throwing up, but I had some severe diarrhea last week, and I just drank Pedialyte, Gatorade, and ate saltines. When I started to feel a little hungry, I had a little chicken soup. Plus a banana and some toast the next morning for breakfast. Even though it seemed I was losing everything as soon as I ate/drank, I knew the Gatorade was helping me stay hydrated at least. There was a day and a half when I felt really bad and needed DH's help, but it got better gradually.

I hope you aren't all sick and dealing with this! If you feel like you're getting too dehydrated, you will probably want to go in.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Pink hun, if you have keytones in your urine, they will want you to go in to get iv fluids xx


----------



## thisismysnoka

i am sad to announce that i foubd out tuesday that we lost the baby.


----------



## LittleBird

thisismysnoka said:


> i am sad to announce that i foubd out tuesday that we lost the baby.

I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## pink23

Just spoke to nhs direct and my doc is going to ring me and tell me what to do. 
Sorry for your loss thisismysnoka x
Keep you updated xx


----------



## abic77

thisismysnoka said:


> i am sad to announce that i foubd out tuesday that we lost the baby.

Aw hun, so so sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you and sending :hugs:
xxx


----------



## abic77

At long last here are my pics (think they look the same) and they are a bit rubbish coz of wriggly baby but saw him/her lots on the screen and was lovely to see him dancing and jumping and waving for me on the screen!
 



Attached Files:







Image 2.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 4









Image 3.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## FirstBean

thisismysnoka said:


> i am sad to announce that i foubd out tuesday that we lost the baby.

Sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Mei190

Lovely scans everyone!! Makes me excited for my next one!
thisismysnoka, sorry to hear. I send you many hugs.

---
As for the 'hairy' subject. Last time I had a very VERY dark line down my tummy. Straight down the center from above belly button downwards. It faded after I had Nathaniel but is still sort of visable. I am sure it will come back now! I had no hair.. just a line. Made me look very silly I have to say!


----------



## Gemini85

If you think it's a bug get treated Hun. If you're dehydrated, so will the baby be. You many need fluids xx


----------



## abic77

I have palpitations and I don't like it.... It's properly freaking me out????


----------



## cricket in VA

thisismysnoka said:


> i am sad to announce that i foubd out tuesday that we lost the baby.

So sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Emzywemzy

thisismysnoka said:


> i am sad to announce that i foubd out tuesday that we lost the baby.

I'm so sorry to hear this, take care hun x :hugs:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Abic love your scan pics! I think I guessed girl for you before, but I'm changing to boy now! x


----------



## gigglesems

So sorry to hear your sad news thisismysnoka. Sending you :hugs:

Congrats on all of the lovely scans ladies. So much has been happening on here. I dont really feel pregnant at the minute, apart from the tiredness!!! I keeping making myself scared that my next appointment wont go well but then reading everyones positive stories has been keeping me going. 

AFM I have an awful case of thrush :(! Anyone else had this in pregnancy? I have to use the canesten applicators (3 day course) which I was a bit concerned about but seriously need some relief as it is killing me! Anyone suffered from this in pregnancy before and used these applicators! Never had thrush in pregnancy and bit worried about it...and trying to stay away from the dreaded google lol!

Oh yeah to me...12 weeks!!!! :)


----------



## Gemini85

I've got it hun, but not in the usual hole! I've got it in my bladder and urethra. The pain when going pee is horrendous!!! I was prescribed a pessary, but as the thrush isn't "in there" it's not helped at all. They said I need to oral tablet but can't have it whilst pregnant, so just have to cope with it! X


----------



## cliqmo

thisismysnoka said:


> i am sad to announce that i foubd out tuesday that we lost the baby.

I am devastated for you Thisismysnoka :hugs: 

To you other ladies, I am pleased to see things are going well and I cant believe how much I missed in a few days!! Your scan pics are wonderful!!

DH, the dog and I have now safely moved from Dorset to North Wiltshire and have unpacked the main living spaces- I couldn't believe how tiring the process was, even though we had movers and I was under strict instructions not to move anything!! 

Anyway glad you are okay and cant wait to see more scan pics as they get added :thumbup: ours in on Monday evening :happydance:


----------



## Euronova

For the ladies with thrush, I had a lot of problem with it in my late teens. The best way to help it is cotton underwear (100%), toilet paper should be not colored and not scented. And keeping as trim as possible down there (the less hair, the more air flows and the less prob you have) sleeping with no bottoms on helps too ( keeps the air flowing), no tight clothes ( but i doubt any of us fancy tight trousers at the mo!)


----------



## Emzywemzy

I had thrush in my last pregnancy and it took 3 lots of applicator things and 2 weeks of using the cream to get rid of it. Also air the area as much as poss, wear a nightie with no knickers and when you do wear knickers wear cotton ones and try not to wear pantyliners x


----------



## TrAyBaby

ok ladies i havent been on here for a fews days, working two jobs back to back so been doing 17 hour days. Im pooped and my BACK ACHES!!!!! Im gonna go back and read all your post later cause i wanna know about all those wonderful scan.

Speaking of scans i have mine in 4 HOURS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! eeeeeeeek


----------



## FirstBean

Good Luck for your scan tryababy


----------



## abic77

Ooooh Traybaby good luck for this afternoon chick!
Photos as soon as poss pls!

Sorry to those who are suffering from thrush....i suffered loads when i was a teenager and i know how awful it is....used to itch so much and basically used to scratch so much in my sleep that all the skin (inside...tmi) was just scratched to bleeding point!So....i hope you all feel better soon dudes and keep smiling


----------



## abic77

Euronova said:


> For the ladies with thrush, I had a lot of problem with it in my late teens. The best way to help it is cotton underwear (100%), toilet paper should be not colored and not scented. And keeping as trim as possible down there (the less hair, the more air flows and the less prob you have) sleeping with no bottoms on helps too ( keeps the air flowing), no tight clothes ( but i doubt any of us fancy tight trousers at the mo!)

hey hun,

are you feeling any less moody today? ;-)


----------



## Euronova

Hi girls, yes, sorry about rant. Just had a really bad day yesterday. Then the MIL drove me crazy, but after a good rant to my best friend, I felt much better!
Also one of my friend found out they are preggers yesterday so I am ahead of someone now :D :haha:


----------



## emma1985

Yay Abic your a peach! That's very exciting. 
Well done for all of you who have had a scans.
My sickness seams to be getting a little better, and my my bump has popped a little! 
I'm wondering if I will end up a may\june bug, I was told 1st June at my early scan, but wonder if it will change at next weeks scan. 
I hope you all have a nice weekend, and anyone of you telling family and friends enjoy!


----------



## LittleBird

TrAyBaby said:


> ok ladies i havent been on here for a fews days, working two jobs back to back so been doing 17 hour days. Im pooped and my BACK ACHES!!!!! Im gonna go back and read all your post later cause i wanna know about all those wonderful scan.
> 
> Speaking of scans i have mine in 4 HOURS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! eeeeeeeek

Wow, TrAyBaby! I don't know how you do it! I am barely able to keep up with one job!

Good luck at your scan!


----------



## broodybelle

LittleBird said:


> TrAyBaby said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies i havent been on here for a fews days, working two jobs back to back so been doing 17 hour days. Im pooped and my BACK ACHES!!!!! Im gonna go back and read all your post later cause i wanna know about all those wonderful scan.
> 
> Speaking of scans i have mine in 4 HOURS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! eeeeeeeek
> 
> Wow, TrAyBaby! I don't know how you do it! I am barely able to keep up with one job!
> 
> Good luck at your scan!Click to expand...

I agree. Teaching 5 days a week is enough for me and by 4.30pm I'm shattered. I'm in awe!!! Good luck at your scan.


----------



## abic77

I just had my floooo jab!

Been calling the Dr all week but no answer! Finally got thru to them and couldnt fit me in for weeks so went and had it done at Sainsbury's!!!

Oh and had my roots done this morning and my hair now looks AMAZING (even if i do say so myself....!)

What;s everyone up to today? I'm home alone as DH is on a stag do but off to a friends tonight to do more announcing!! It's so fun telling people individually coz then i can drag it out and milk all the attention! whooop!


----------



## abic77

Traybaby.......any scan news yet???


----------



## broodybelle

Well, I should have spent the afternoon cleaning whilst hubster is at footy but instead have wasted it once again on the internet! 

I have spent the afternoon compiling a by no means definitive list of things we need to buy for the baby on a spreadsheet, with approximate costings! Wow. There are soooo many decisions to be made on things like baby monitors, slings, sterilisers, breast pumps etc. I have already decided on the travel system that I want but too many other, less exciting things to think about. The cost of it all doesn't freak me out, just the thought of actually deciding which ones to get!

Baby slings/carriers opens a whole new can of worms as does reusable nappies!


----------



## TrAyBaby

wowsers what an amazing experience, my scan was beyond words, i just cried. My bubba is measuring 12w2d so putting my EDD at 31st May!!!!! Im just speachless. It was wriggling around and bouncing all over the place. My OH filmed it on my phone so gonna try to post the youtube link here for anyone that wants to see. I have to go to work now but when i finish at midnight im coming home to log onto FB and do the 'offical announcement' to the world :happydance:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1I8wbCuWms


----------



## TrAyBaby

broodybelle said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrAyBaby said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies i havent been on here for a fews days, working two jobs back to back so been doing 17 hour days. Im pooped and my BACK ACHES!!!!! Im gonna go back and read all your post later cause i wanna know about all those wonderful scan.
> 
> Speaking of scans i have mine in 4 HOURS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! eeeeeeeek
> 
> Wow, TrAyBaby! I don't know how you do it! I am barely able to keep up with one job!
> 
> Good luck at your scan!Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. Teaching 5 days a week is enough for me and by 4.30pm I'm shattered. I'm in awe!!! Good luck at your scan.Click to expand...

Tell me about it, one of my jobs is as a primary school teacher, i have a class of P2's (5&6 year olds). I only teach on a thurs & Fri then have another full time job. It shattering work but trying to work as much as i can for as long as i can to save some more money.


----------



## broodybelle

Amazing TrAyBaby. Can't wait for our next scan now! So exciting for you.xxx


----------



## Euronova

Wow the video is amazing!
Congrats Abi! You're a peach!


----------



## broodybelle

TrAyBaby said:


> broodybelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrAyBaby said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies i havent been on here for a fews days, working two jobs back to back so been doing 17 hour days. Im pooped and my BACK ACHES!!!!! Im gonna go back and read all your post later cause i wanna know about all those wonderful scan.
> 
> Speaking of scans i have mine in 4 HOURS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! eeeeeeeek
> 
> Wow, TrAyBaby! I don't know how you do it! I am barely able to keep up with one job!
> 
> Good luck at your scan!Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. Teaching 5 days a week is enough for me and by 4.30pm I'm shattered. I'm in awe!!! Good luck at your scan.Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me about it, one of my jobs is as a primary school teacher, i have a class of P2's (5&6 year olds). I only teach on a thurs & Fri then have another full time job. It shattering work but trying to work as much as i can for as long as i can to save some more money.Click to expand...

Well my class are y3/4 so 7-9yr olds and they tire me out so much (despite being a great class this year). You are incredible. The nativity play stresses alone are enough to force me to get 9hrs sleep a night. Don't wear yourself out though, you need to look after yourself; your health and baby's health is more important than money. xxx


----------



## abic77

Traybaby your scan video is amaaaazzzing!!! My baby was just like that too and so lovely to see!

MY DH tried to take a video but there were signs everywhere saying that it's "forbidden" so had no chance!!


----------



## abic77

Euronova said:


> Wow the video is amazing!
> Congrats Abi! You're a peach!

Thanks hun! I feel a bit of a fraud coz it doesn't match my LMP but the sonographer told me that due to the size of the baby that it puts me at 13 weeks so hey I'll go with that!!!


----------



## abic77

Actually I'm confused......the sonographer told me yesterday that i'm 6.5cm which is 12+6.

BUT having googled foetus sizes against weeks it says that that 13 weeks is 7.4cm??

I'm confused......do I just go with what the sonographer says? Or what the baby sites say?


----------



## Euronova

i'd say go by what matches the best your LMP... you can't have conceived before you even had your period!


----------



## Lilbynon

YAY!! i made it to 10 weeks, so happy and greatful!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Abic my babies crl was 62.9 mm at 12+5 if that helps. I wouldn't stress I over it too much anyway as babies never come on the due date, they come when theyre ready :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Just looked on my scan graph and 65.5mm is 13 weeks x x


----------



## cliqmo

Lovely pics and wonderful video!!! Thanks heaps for sharing xx


----------



## cricket in VA

Fun video! Makes me super excited for next Wed...even though I'll be nervous since it's also the NT scan. So fun we're all so close to announcing! Euro...you too! Only a few more weeks!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Love the scan vid, it's fab!!

It's so weird everyone knowing! Someone came up to me today and said "congratulations!" and I almost said "what for??" as I'm so used to everyone not knowing!! 

I'm still being very sick, which at nearly 13 weeks sucks big time. I was hoping to be back at work on Monday when my sick note runs out, but I don't think I will be after all :( I can't imagine trying to work this sick!! I am back at the doctors on Monday so we'll see what he says.

Oh and I'm really feeling that this one's a boy now... I don't know if it's coz lots of people have said boy but I'm convinced it's a boy now!!


----------



## Gemini85

The video is amazing!!! i cannot wait until Monday, cmon Sunday, do one already!!! eeek! i hope mine is waving about! x


----------



## Gemini85

right, im finally on a laptop, send me your fb links ladies! mine is https://www.facebook.com/laurathepower
Let me know who you are! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Added you gemini , have to say you look very glam and pretty!! I look like a frump in most of my pics and usually am covered in baby food /sick 
ha ha


----------



## TrAyBaby

ok folks just did it, just announced it on Facebook!!!! The secret is out eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek :happydance:


----------



## Gemini85

Emzywemzy said:


> Added you gemini , have to say you look very glam and pretty!! I look like a frump in most of my pics and usually am covered in baby food /sick
> ha ha

Haha! You wouldn't say that if you could see me now!!! Haha! Your Holly looks just like you!!! 

Congrats trAYbaby, hope you had loads of lovely comments!! X


----------



## LittleBird

I loved the scan video!

So, we went out to a restaurant tonight for MIL with a bunch of friends and family. Apparently, she had announced our pregnancy to everyone. So we received lots of congratulations tonight, and I hope it's not too early to be telling people. Pregnancy after loss sucks, because you don't know when to take a breath and relax. I suppose in 3 weeks we'd have been telling everyone, anyway.


----------



## gigglesems

Hey ladies - thank you for all of your thrush advice. It seems a tiny bit better today but I am a little concerned as when I used the applicator earlier, there was a tiny tiny bit of blood on it when I removed it. could be from my cervical erosion or maybe the applicator scratched me or something. Trying not to worry too much though!

Feels so long until my appointment on 30 November!!! Hopefully all being well we will be announcing it then at nearly 14 weeks! I am hoping to add you all on FB then - I have some, how shall I say it, nosy friends, who will start to notice me adding lots of new women (mostly from UK) and may pick up something! Some of my friends are FB stalkers lol!

Emzy, so so sorry to hear you are still suffering. At this point with Holly had MS stopped? It cant last too much longer hun surely! Really feel for all those ladies still having sickness - there is light at the end of the tunnel!!! xxx


----------



## abic77

Emzywemzy said:


> Just looked on my scan graph and 65.5mm is 13 weeks x x

cheers hun! I think they use ur LMP to estimate due date and then use CRL to date you from there i think! Anyway I was 65mm on Friday and she dated me 12+6 so that sounds about right!

If my baby takes after me it will be 2 weeks late but after it's dad it will be right on time!!


----------



## abic77

Gemini85 said:


> right, im finally on a laptop, send me your fb links ladies! mine is https://www.facebook.com/laurathepower
> Let me know who you are! x

Hi Laura,

I'm befriending you on FB....PLEASE PLEASE don't say anything baby related as we havent announced yet! Off on hols next week so will be announcing when we get back!

Hope you're good hun & I agree with Emzy....you look HOT!!! (jealous? Much?)

;-)


----------



## miss_nat84

Gigglesms what is your due date hunni? I'll be 14 weeks on 2nd of December are we close in due dates? :D
I hope you are all doing well I havent been on here in a while :D
Do we have any more pregnant mumma's due June 1st? Xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thanks Giggles , with Holly the sickness calmed down at 12 weeks and completely stopped at 14 weeks but this time its not calming down yet! Yay 13 weeks today!!

Abic I keep wondering if this baby will be 2 weeks early like Holly!


----------



## pink23

Hi girls,
I ended up going into hospital friday at 11. I had to go to eau and I waited till 3am to get bed then another hour for fluids. Luckily i hadnt been sick since 9 as i hadnt drunk anything. To be honest I felt like i shouldnt of been there. If I hadnt of had keytonnes so high I wouldnt of gone in but I wasnt sure of the seriousness of them to me and baby during pregnancy. I was let home at 10am ish and have had the weekend of.
Im going to speak to my midwife at the hospital on monday just before work to see if I did the right thing. I think i did but hate when you feel like your made to feel your a time waster. I had 2 lots of fluids and a few bloods taken. I even had to have an ecg as heart rate was other 120 plus had bit of temp.
Emzy i hope the sickness eases soon, i know its not nice. Hope everyones having a good weekend xx


----------



## abic77

pink23 said:


> Hi girls,
> I ended up going into hospital friday at 11. I had to go to eau and I waited till 3am to get bed then another hour for fluids. Luckily i hadnt been sick since 9 as i hadnt drunk anything. To be honest I felt like i shouldnt of been there. If I hadnt of had keytonnes so high I wouldnt of gone in but I wasnt sure of the seriousness of them to me and baby during pregnancy. I was let home at 10am ish and have had the weekend of.
> Im going to speak to my midwife at the hospital on monday just before work to see if I did the right thing. I think i did but hate when you feel like your made to feel your a time waster. I had 2 lots of fluids and a few bloods taken. I even had to have an ecg as heart rate was other 120 plus had bit of temp.
> Emzy i hope the sickness eases soon, i know its not nice. Hope everyones having a good weekend xx

Hun....never ever feel like you're a time waster! If you were at all worried then you need to look after yourself and baby and you definitely did the right thing! If you didn't go in you would have been sat at home worrying and really that has to be quite stressful for the baby. 

Hopefully you feel more reassured now and if anyone was rude or whatever to you then just rise above it! I am really starting to realise that if you don't look out for yourself that no-one else will.

I know its not the same thing but already I have had my midwife NOT refer me to a haemotologist (even though she was meant to) and she also didn't mention the flu-jab and when i eventually got through to the Dr reception i was told they couldn't fit me in for weeks! Well seeing as I am on a flight for 8 hours this Wednesday and all the bugs that float around i was gonna leave nothing to chance so went and paid for the flu jab myself yesterday. Shouldn't have to do that though! Bloody annoying!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Pink don't feel like you wasted time! That's exactly what I have been being monitored for every few days and he said as soon as keytones appear in my urine I have to go to hospital for fluids, as this can be dangerous for baby, so you did totally the right thing. Fortunately I've been able to keep enough fluids down by sipping water regularly to avoid the keytones and avoid hospital!

Abic is totally right, if you don't look after yourself, no one will for you! I remember when pregnant with Holly I went to hospital twice because I hadn't felt baby move for more than a day. Each time as soon as I got there and they strapped the monitor on, she started kicking away and I felt like I was wasting time, but this lovely midwife said to be that I did totally the right thing, as they'd rather that happen a million times over than the alternative of the woman who didn't want to waste anyone's time when there was actually something wrong with her baby and it could have been saved. And she is right, trust your instincts and never, ever feel like you're wasting their time, it's what they are there for!


----------



## Emzywemzy

What's going on with the fruit tickers??? I wanna see the peach!!!


----------



## pink23

Think the tickers have been out all day xx
Thanks for your comments its just horrible when you feel like you shouldnt be there. xx


----------



## abic77

OMG I know the tickers thing is irritating! I think they are updating their site or somehting,
Annoying or what though?

I am doing my own head in. I have been online looking at nursery furniture and am falling in love with all these oak nursery sets but they are so expensive :-( I am getting to the stage where i have looked so much i'm irritating myself and i just want to know what furniture i'm gonna get! Getting impatient and everytime i think about how much things are going to cost i keep getting REALLY angry and slamming doors like i have PMT and just don't give a shit. My whole house is now annoying me too. We moved in last JUne and have literally done loads to the house since then but i am getting annoyed with the fact that the hall, stairs & landing need decorating, bannister replacing and carpeting etc, Spare bedroom needs decorating and carpeting and the nursery obvioulsy needs doing too. I know in my head what pattern of wallpaper i want but i have googled loads and still can't find it! Well, correction I have but it was properly expensive!

WHY OH WHY DO THINGS COST SO MUCH MONEY??????

I am now miserable and just wanna eat shit.

Oh and i have just put a wash on and its irritating me that my washing machine is 10 years old and in the garage. I have to go outside to get to the garage. Fucking well annoying! My MIL usually does all our washing but i' getting pissed off and I want to do it. So i put the wash on, took it out and went to hang it up and now my house looks like a f**king chinese laundry.

AAAGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH why am i getting myself so wound up by non-important shit???

someone slap me PLEASE!


----------



## jelly tots

evening everyone, hope you are all well.
had a quick read though but my memory is pants at the moment so i am sorry if i have missed anything important out.

lots of lovely pictures and videos, cant wait to see everyone elses :)

pink no need to wrry at all about going to hospital, as long as you make sure everything is fine thats all that matters. my midwives said if anything is bothering me and cant get hold of them or out of hours go to hospital or doctors soonest to make sure and to not feel bad about it.

if anyone wants to add me on fb https://www.facebook.com/rachelmoss1 hopefully this will work. please let me know who you are though too as been getting a few weirdos trying to add em the last couple of months.

hope you have all had a fabulous weekend, ive been mega busy with hubster home but now he has gone back to camp im relaxing watching tv and eating chocolate and cheesecake :)

got to ebay a few bits now to try and make some pennies for the xmas fund so will be back on shortly to catch up properly.
take care all!x


----------



## Gemini85

abic77 said:


> OMG I know the tickers thing is irritating! I think they are updating their site or somehting,
> Annoying or what though?
> 
> I am doing my own head in. I have been online looking at nursery furniture and am falling in love with all these oak nursery sets but they are so expensive :-( I am getting to the stage where i have looked so much i'm irritating myself and i just want to know what furniture i'm gonna get! Getting impatient and everytime i think about how much things are going to cost i keep getting REALLY angry and slamming doors like i have PMT and just don't give a shit. My whole house is now annoying me too. We moved in last JUne and have literally done loads to the house since then but i am getting annoyed with the fact that the hall, stairs & landing need decorating, bannister replacing and carpeting etc, Spare bedroom needs decorating and carpeting and the nursery obvioulsy needs doing too. I know in my head what pattern of wallpaper i want but i have googled loads and still can't find it! Well, correction I have but it was properly expensive!
> 
> WHY OH WHY DO THINGS COST SO MUCH MONEY??????
> 
> I am now miserable and just wanna eat shit.
> 
> Oh and i have just put a wash on and its irritating me that my washing machine is 10 years old and in the garage. I have to go outside to get to the garage. Fucking well annoying! My MIL usually does all our washing but i' getting pissed off and I want to do it. So i put the wash on, took it out and went to hang it up and now my house looks like a f**king chinese laundry.
> 
> AAAGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH why am i getting myself so wound up by non-important shit???
> 
> someone slap me PLEASE!

Lol awww bless you!!! This did make me chuckle a little!
I know what you mean about money though, I've stressed my head off about what I need. Also worried my landlady won't renew my tenancy when she finds out im preggers! X


----------



## cricket in VA

Jelly...I just added you on FB. Sent you a message to say it's me! Feeling sick still!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Don't worry guys, you just find the money you need somehow! I was in the same position last year preparing for Holly to arrive. The truth is, a newborn doesn't really need that much, but of course you buy it all! I wouldn't bother with expensive nursery furniture as it just doesn't last. We did get a changing table as it's a great place to store all of the nappy changing stuff and that, but got a normal sized wardrobe and chest of draws as they will last until she is older. Baby wardrobes don't last long as they are not very deep. We got a cheap basic cot for £89 which has been just fine and will last for the next baby too. My mum got a nice nursery bedding set from mothercare, but to be honest, we didn't need all the blankets and stuff as she uses gro bags anyway, so that was a bit of a waste! 

I am glad that we have everything this time around and don't have much to buy. Just clothes (more so if it's a boy as we saved all of Holly's clothes in case we have another girl!), double pram (already bought) and a new breast pump and bottles too and other small things like a new changing mat and stuff.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Cricket :hugs: me too :(


----------



## babyd0310

Hi girls hope you are all well and had a nice weekend! Pink sorry to hear you had to go hospital, hope you are feeling better now.
We have been down to the new forest this weekend to my dads, we told him and he seemed pleased. I have finally got my booking in appointment which is a week tomorrow which I am happy about x


----------



## pink23

I think we dont need alot this time. I counted calebs unisex babygrows and had -20 and sleepsuit-30 (ooops) just a few clothes and the othersutff. 
Im trying to sew a few things and recyle my clothes. Ive only done 2 rompers and will wait till my scan to make some more stuff. Hope you dont mind me posting pics. xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0395.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0396.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Emzywemzy

Pink they are brill!


----------



## Gemini85

Love the pics!

Scan at 8.45am! Beyond excited!!!!! X


----------



## Emzywemzy

How exciting Gemini! Enjoy it and can't wait to see your pics x

I'm back to the docs in the morning, my sick note expires tomorrow but think he'll prob sign me off again as I'm still very sick. I've had a couple of days that haven't been quite as bad as usual, but they were followed by very bad days where I couldn't keep anything down at all. 

What's everyone hoping to do about feeding by the way? I'm really hoping to be able to breastfeed this time. I breastfed Holly for 2 weeks, but she was severely jaundiced and was a poor feeder because of that (makes them very sleepy and she fell asleep after a few sucks each feed) and so as a result the jaundice got worse and worse. In the end she ended up back in hospital and they advised me to top up with formula so she'd get better and so my milk dried up as she was such a poor feeder anyway. I was heartbroken as I really wanted to continue breastfeeding for at least 6 months. But hey ho, bottle feeding was fine and there is certainly nothing up with Holly! This time though, I'm hoping to give it another go.

Also, those of you who've had scans, have you had your 20 week scan appointment dates? Mine is on 13th January! Friday 13th ha ha! I wish we could afford a gender scan this side of Christmas, but we can't so we will be waiting until 20 week scan to see if they can tell us then. Then we'll prob save the private scan for a 4d one at 28 weeks like last time :) We had a gender scan at 17 weeks last time, but they couldn't be totally sure so ended up having another anyway at 22 weeks!!


----------



## TrAyBaby

goodluck tomorrow at your scan gemini xx


----------



## usamom

Any of you ladies have no symptoms all? I'm 11 weeks today (my ticker is a couple of days off). My bbs are not sore, I no longer have food aversions, no nausea, no queasiness, no more of those painful twinges when I cough/sneeze, etc. I have an appt with my midwife next week, but I just can't believe I lost ALL my symptoms between 8-9 weeks. Just wondering if any of you are experiencing this? Hate to even mention it because some of you have been so sick, but I'm really hoping for some reassurance!!


----------



## emma1985

Morning everyone, I'm going to have a read through to catch up on all the news and gossip!


----------



## pink23

I really wish this ms would go now , it's making me have no energy and I just feel crappy. Hope you ok emzy with yours xx
Just waiting for carpet to be fitted and work later at 4:30 til 10. 
Goodluck for those who have scans xx


----------



## cliqmo

Morning all, yey Gemini is having her scan right now!! I cant wait to see the pics later!!

My scan is at 1830 tonight- I just know today is going to draaaag!! 

To answer your question usamom my queasiness and need to pee throughout the night are much diminished and the very small amount of food aversion I had has also gone, but my boobs are still sore and now mega veiny and I seem to get lightheaded/dizzy really easily. I have really mild nausea right now but it feels much more like normal hunger pangs than it has for months!!- In summary, o suppose I feel heaps better too :happydance:


----------



## FirstBean

Will have a proper catch up later I am ill with what feels like flu and also really nausous which i havent had that bad until now. Good Luck to every one with scans


----------



## dt1234565

Morning girls, hope you all had a good weekend!

Laura cant wait for you pics, wonder what date they have given you?!? Very exciting!!!

Pink you so did the right thing, keytones, your heart rate etc, not a waste of time at all! I have gone to hospital a few times in pregnancy and its turned out everything is fine, but i would always rather get checked than take a chance and regret it. NEVER feel you are wasting their time :hugs: xx

My 20 week scan is 10 January.

Abic you sound mental! lol! Just like me!

Is anyone else moody? I am hyper sensitive and moody! I felt like DH was popping at me all day yesterday, which I dont think he was! This was last nights conversation before going to sleep:

DH "Have you had a nice Sunday?"
Me "You having a go at me?"
DH "I just asked if youve had a good day"
Me "Yea having a go at me again"
DH "How can I be having a go at you, asking if you have had a good day?"
Me "Cause you have had a go at me all day"
DH "Bet you start crying in a minute"
Me "I was crying up here earlier"
DH "You are so pregnant!"
Me "I am arent i!"
DH & I, laughter!

LOL!

xxxxx


----------



## gigglesems

Hey Miss Nat - great to see you on here! I am unofficially due 3rd June. I have been given three different dates between 28th May and 3rd June so hoping I might some confirmation at my midwife appointment, especially as I may have to have another c-section. How are things going for you?

Sorry to hear that you had to have a visit to the hospital Pink - I hope you are feeling a little better :hugs:

Symptoms for me have disappeared - all but the tiredness and indigestion that is! Just wish this thrush, head cold and chest infection would p**s off! lol


----------



## babyd0310

Haha dt that made me laugh!! It sounds like a convo me and dh would have!!
I'm a prune today, yay! Which means 2 weeks until scan! Hope your scan is going well gemini, look forward to seeing pics x


----------



## Gemini85

Was AMAZING! Baby seemed to be hiccuping so took ages to get measurements! 31st of may EDD now!!! X


----------



## dt1234565

Brilliant news!!!!

So was 31st May your LMP EDD day? Cant wait for picccys! xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Fab Gemini! Can't wait to see pics! Are you announcing to the world now?

Got docs this morning, so gotta run, just wanted to post my 13 week bump pic! Popped out even more!!
 



Attached Files:







13 weeks.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Emzywemzy

And we are all ending up may bugs aren't we!?


----------



## abic77

Morning ladies,

Well my symptoms are still there but they do seem to go through waves though. I felt great on Saturday but shit on Friday....banging headache and so tired and just generally a bit lacklustre......Sat i felt awful in the morning (sat in hairdressers for 2 1/2 hours) and then later in the day felt amazing! then on sunday felt shitty again with dull headache and really tired. 

Today i just feel properly tired and i almost threw up in the car on the way to work. Think it was hunger so i ate my fruit teacake i had toasted and felt loads better, then had that sick-in-the-mouth thing and i am now starting to feel sick again. I have shreddies with me so will probably eat them or else buy some toast as my peanut butter is sat here on the desk!

Gemini....can't WAIT to hear all about your scan hun....we're all thinking about you at this very moment!!!

Cliqmo - you're right.....today is gonna properly drag for you but i guarantee it's gonna be well worth the wait!!! 

I am really bored (yet again) and i just wanna go and shop for maternity clothes and prams and other stuff!! I have no idea where to start but i have my bounty pack now so there's some tips & stuff in there! Told all DH family yesterday and theres loads of kids between them so i think we may get lots of hand-me-downs! Suits me tho to save money! Apparently there's a moses basket which is really old and is a family heirloom which all the kids have used! DH cousin is also preggers tho but she lives in Stockport and she has already got a moses basket from her first...but she's having twins this time so may end up with heirloom basket! I'm not really bothered....in some ways its quite sweet but in other ways a teeny bit creepy!!!!

right....off to feed me now before i puke on my desk....(I would actually laugh lots if that happened!!)

LAURA....news and photos as soon as please!


----------



## abic77

Gemini85 said:


> Was AMAZING! Baby seemed to be hiccuping so took ages to get measurements! 31st of may EDD now!!! X

Hey Laura....soz i missed your post coz i was too busy waffling!!! That's amazing news and so glad you enjoyed it!

Looking forward to seeing the pics now!!

xoxoxo


----------



## Gemini85

was really great, my EDD from LMP was 3rd June, now measuring at 12+4, so now slightly ahead, im pretty sure ill still end up with a june bug however! sonogapher barely spoke english, so still looking forward to private scan in Dec, my 20wk scan is booked for friday 13th Jan, im sure someone else has this date too? 
ill try ad gt a pic up, for some reason when i add ones off myiphone, the come up sideways, bt will givee it a go! gender guesses welcome!!! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

My 20 week scan is 13th Jan too at 8.10 what times yours Gemini ?


----------



## Gemini85

Love <3
 



Attached Files:







12 Weeks .jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Gemini85

argh now its put it upside down!!! x


----------



## jelly tots

lovely scan pic laura, glad all went well. you are just a day ahread of me now :)

hope you are feeling better now abi, i was stuck in a management board meeting for over 2 hours and had to tr and stop my stomach from growling as not used to not snacking between those times. so now im back in my office i have polished off my big pile of leftover beef from yesterdays dinner, a jelly pot, packet of sunbites and now about to tuck into either my banana or my rice pudding pot.

hope everyone else is having a good day. tried to catch up but missed loads over the weekend.

emzy with regards to feeding im going to try b/f but will at least try half and half as b/f exclusively will knacker me out big style after all the experiences my friends have all had. after 2-3 weeks they had to move onto formula otherwise they were at it every hour or two. with my sleep apnoea as it is i struggle to get enough rem . will just see how it goes i suppose but would be easier for hubster to help out if im doing a bit of both.

my 20 week scan was supposed to be friday 13th but i asked to move it to the wednesday afterwards. although i will be changing doctors and midwives just before christmas so no idea what my new hospital will arrange. if they dont get back to me in time i will have to travel back to lincolnshire just for the scan :/


----------



## RedRose19

wow so many amazing scan pics :cloud9: i just got what to expect when your expecting :dance: its so good

i cant wait to be 10 weeks 1 4th of the way there :thumbup:


----------



## abic77

Ah yes....feeding...I forgot to answer that question!!

I definitely want to breast feed but yeah I guess i need to be open to formula or a combination too.....I guess it depends how good a sleeper he or she is!

My friend has a 9 week old baby and luckily he goes to sleep at 7pm then they wake him at 10.30 for a feed....she expresses so that her OH can feed him at 10.30 to give them opportunity to bond etc. She then gets up again around 5-6.30am and feeds him again so I think all in all she has been really lucky! I'm sure there's time for him to change though and become a disturbed sleeper! It was her bday on Friday and it was almost like the baby knew as he slept in til 7am! what a birthday treat eh!!

Laura....your scan looks awesome! It's so cool that we're all slowly and surely getting our scan pics on! Can't wait to keep seeing more and more now! I have no idea if it's a girl or boy but i'm going to say GIRL!!! 

Re 20week scans, I booked mine at the hospital reception when i went on friday...11th January for me! Can't wait already! Am awaiting an apt with a haemotologist who will tell me whether i HAVE to find out if it's a boy (to avoid complications at birth etc) but if we don't have to find out then DH wants it to be a surprise! I kinda wanna know but also want it to be a surprise! I guess we'll leave it to fate..............


----------



## babyd0310

Lovely scan!!
I really would like to breast feed this time, I was in hospital for 5 days with Grace and was quite poorly which resulted in my milk not coming through properly. I tried for the first couple of days, but she was such a porker that I just couldn't provide enough for her. I did feel really bad about it, but there is absolutely nothing wrong with her! I think it is bad how much they push breastfeeding onto you and make you feel bad for formula feeding, but they did nothing to help me breast feed with Grace. I was so weak I could hardly pick her up and they just left me to it! I am hoping it will be better this time x


----------



## abic77

:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:

Sooooooooooooooooooooooo

tired............

...........:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## dt1234565

Gemini85 said:


> Love <3

I am guessing girl! Think you have 3 lines (nub theory) and a flat forehead - which sounds mean doesnt it, but I mean skull theory!

xxx


----------



## Gemini85

Haha! Flat forehead! Poor thing! Seems to have a witches nose...oh says that must be from me....lol x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Laura, love the piccy, what a lovely profile! I am going to guess boy! No theory, just a gut feeling! 

Been back to the docs this morning, I'm borderline dehydrated again so he's given me dioralite to sip throughout the day and I have to have a blood test tomorrow to check electrolytes, esp as I have protein in my urine and no infection is showing up. He's also signed me off work for another fortnight, so work aren't going to be very happy, but oh well. Got to ring them in a bit to let them know!


----------



## missjack

Hi ya,

I'm due June 2nd. it is our 2nd child... May I write here, too?

I'm 28 years old and from Germany.

I had my 12 week scan on friday, but there was no nub to be seen. So naturally I'm dying to know if we're pink or blue. 

I have a son, who is 1year and 7 months old....


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi missjack and welcome to our lovely thread!

I forgot to say earlier that I had my flu jab this morning too x


----------



## RedRose19

does anyone occasionally feel dizzy? what do you do to help it stop or make it better i feel awful today so dizzy and sick :(


----------



## pink23

Hi missjack x
emzy- hope the flu jab doesnt give you to much grief. I normally get a cold after mine but just a sore arm.
Well i spoke to my diabetic midwife and says next time if i get keytonnes I just need to ring maternity and they will sort me out without all the fuss of going to emergency docs.
I have work in 1hr 20mins boo roll on 10pm x


----------



## shelle82uk

Hi ladies can i post here too. I only just found this thread im due on 25th June with baby number 4. (help lol) 

Red rose - i have been feeling dizzy especially when out and about shopping etc. I start burning up then have a dizzy spell. If i sit down for a few minutes it tends to go. I think mine is to do with low BP in early pregnancy.


----------



## Gemini85

ive been getting dizzy, my BP was low before, so really noticing it now, fainted a couple of times, didnt mention it as i know its commonish in early pregnancy! welcome ladies, and get those scans posted up if youve had them! x


----------



## Gemini85

and shelle, ill be your bump buddy!!! x


----------



## jelly tots

afternoon and hello to our new ladies :)

god i cant stop eating today, the list is as follows:
-strawberry milkshake graze pot (if you want a code to get free boxes use ZVKXZ1ND)
-massive pile of roast beef from last night, no bread as couldnt be bothered to make it into a sandwich,
-packet of sunbites,
-graze pot of hickory smoked nuts and seeds
-graze pot of cashew nuts
-banana
-choc chip muffin
-mango
-melon
-pineapple
and now going home shortly to have my pasta and sauce (whole packet to myself with a grilled chicken breast) and a pineapple cream tart for pud :)


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies im feeling abit upset about my doctors and the hospital.. my doctors have lost my bloods :( and the hospital have forgotten to send me out my new scan date... and the dizzy spells are def not helping me feel better.. i just want my 12 week scan :(


----------



## RedRose19

shelle82uk said:


> Hi ladies can i post here too. I only just found this thread im due on 25th June with baby number 4. (help lol)
> 
> Red rose - i have been feeling dizzy especially when out and about shopping etc. I start burning up then have a dizzy spell. If i sit down for a few minutes it tends to go. I think mine is to do with low BP in early pregnancy.

we are close in due dates if you'd like to be bump buddies :flower:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Just thought I'd share this vid that someone posted up in pregnancy club. If you want to you can skip past the talking at the beginning to the images, starts at about 1min 59s I think. It's fab and really interesting! 

https://www.ted.com/talks/alexander_tsiaras_conception_to_birth_visualized.html

Just spoke to my manager and I need to sign some paperwork so she is coming to see me on wednesday :s Best clean my house ha ha


----------



## jelly tots

ive not been dizzy yet so ive been lucky on that front, hope you girlies are feeling better from it very soon.

red, thats awful your doctor has lost your bloods. give them a good telling off for undue stress! as for the hospital just keep calling them until they give you a date, thats what i did and had a phone call within 24hrs.


----------



## LittleBird

Wow, that video was amazing! What we're doing growing our little babies is amazing, too!


----------



## babyd0310

Hello to the new ladies!
Redrose - I have been feeling dizzy to, I had low blood pressure and was anaemic last time, fainted quite a few times - once was in the bank and I fell on an old man! Was very embarassing!x


----------



## FirstBean

I have been feeling dizzy, was anemic when I was having Ollie aswell. Loved the video Emzy.


----------



## cricket in VA

Lost 3 more lbs...glad I have my appt. tomorrow! Hoping everything is ok. I'm a little dizzy, but mostly due to lack of food I think. Hope all are doing better! So fun with all the scans and announcements! We're telling his extended family on thanksgiving, and have been leaking the news to other close friends and family...so fun! Everyone is so excited :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Cricket I have lost 7lbs. By 12 weeks pregnant with Holly, I had gained a stone!! And that was with being sick!! This time I'd lost half a stone by my 12 week appointment. Not complaining, it's not like I didn't have it to lose in the first place ha ha!


----------



## missjack

Until now my weight stayed pretty much the same.I have not been sick at all. But I have no cravings either. I had to force myself to eat something yesterday. I could have survived on an apple, I suppose, without ever feeling hungry.

I felt dizzy once... And absolutely nothing helped. Neither drinking nor getting some sugar in my system... it was weird.

usually I give in to all my cravings. In my early pregancy I just ate everything I could lay my hands on. But for about a week, I just don't feel hungry at all...


----------



## abic77

evening all!!

Hows my favourite girls?? I also have been feeling a bit dizzy at times but i think mainly when i am standing up and also when i go up the stairs!

I have something very funny to share with you......after i had my scan and they gave me the report. We were sat in a quiet waiting room with lots of other people and DH showed me the report and said "hhhmmmm interesting reason why they couldn't detect your ovaries"......i looked at the report and this is what i saw.....(see pic below)

I literally snorted really loudly as i read it and could not stop giggling! I was getting some very strange and some odd evil looks from the other people in the waiting room and i went bright red and could not stop snorting and giggling!!

I am renowned for my trumpiness and i wouldn't care but i did loads of big trumps before my apt to empty myself of fart!! Obviously not enough....


----------



## abic77

Oooops......baby brain! Here's the pic....
 



Attached Files:







gas.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## abic77

PS i haven't lost any weight. Put it on and am miserable about it but not miserable enough to do anything about it (she says sat here with a Twirl and a cuppa!)

mmmmwah! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

ABIC!!! That happened to me at my 8 week scan!! They wanted to check on that cyst on my overy but she said she couldn't see it because I had too much gas ha ha ha ha ha!! I nearly wet myself laughing, esp since I had a full bladder!! Ha ha we are a farty pair aren't we ha ha ha :haha:


----------



## abic77

Emzywemzy said:


> ABIC!!! That happened to me at my 8 week scan!! They wanted to check on that cyst on my overy but she said she couldn't see it because I had too much gas ha ha ha ha ha!! I nearly wet myself laughing, esp since I had a full bladder!! Ha ha we are a farty pair aren't we ha ha ha :haha:

Yipppeeee I love having a fart-friend!

Sod bump buddies....let's be fart-buddies!!!


----------



## abic77

Any news from Cliqmo???

Was she going for her scan after work tonight? i'm sure that's what she said!

C'mon Cliqmo let us know how it went.....hope all is well hun and you tell us all about it soon


----------



## Emzywemzy

ha ha ha ha I might just have to put that in my siggy.... fart buddies with abic77


----------



## cliqmo

Hello!! Just back and all is good- what a fabulous experience!! 

They have also bumped me out of June Bugs to 31st May (not that I will be leaving the thread either :rofl: ) 

Baby was very lively, kicking and punching and rolled over a few times. S/he measures 6.5cm and had a NT measurement of 1.6mm which is all good apparently. We have got photos that I am currently battling with the computer to try and upload - will do asap!! 

How is everyone else getting on? All good I hope xx

ETA piccy... 

https://i648.photobucket.com/albums/uu204/ali_m_photo/12wkscan.jpg


----------



## babyd0310

Ahh cliqmo that is a lovely pic!!
Hahahaha abic that made me laugh loudly, I would be in hysterics if that was me!
I wish I could have lost some weight, I have put on nearly a stone! Surely that's not right?!


----------



## LittleBird

abic77 said:


> Oooops......baby brain! Here's the pic....

:rofl: That is so funny!



cliqmo said:


> Hello!! Just back and all is good- what a fabulous experience!!
> 
> They have also bumped me out of June Bugs to 31st May (not that I will be leaving the thread either :rofl: )
> 
> Baby was very lively, kicking and punching and rolled over a few times. S/he measures 6.5cm and had a NT measurement of 1.6mm which is all good apparently. We have got photos that I am currently battling with the computer to try and upload - will do asap!!
> 
> How is everyone else getting on? All good I hope xx
> 
> ETA piccy...
> 
> https://i648.photobucket.com/albums/uu204/ali_m_photo/12wkscan.jpg

I'm glad you had a great scan and a good NT measurement!

AFM, still feeling kinda sick, I hope it eases up soon! As far as weight, I have gained about a pound. It was up more, but after all the tummy issues, I'm almost back where I was pre-pregnancy.


----------



## TrAyBaby

wow thats another one now with an EDD of 31st May. My EDD based on LMP is 4th June but because of bubbas measurements they have moved my EDD to 31st May. This was at my private scan on saturday, i have my offical NHS one on wednesday so will see if they agree. Can't wait to get more scan pics 

Oh and i also had my flu jab today, my arm is a bit stiff tonight and a wee bit of a sore head too.


----------



## pink23

I have a feeling unless sickness eases this is going to be a long pregnancy . I actually want s proper meal but haven't had one for a few days maybe attemp one tomorrow . Work done until Thursday , fairly busy tonight but it's going to get busier xx


----------



## miss_nat84

Gigglesms sorry for late reply I jut saw your post :D I'm feeling crappy today have a horrid headache and been feeling dizzy with hot flushes.... maybe I'm coming down with something :/

Girlies who else has a EDD of June 1st? I really want a bump buddy :D I wish I got p have a 12 week scan my next one isn't until 19 weeks as I had 2 dating scans already :( but I have a doc appt end of this month so I'll get to hear babies heart beat again which will be great :D


----------



## abic77

Morning girlies,

Cliqmo that picture is fab...your baby looks so cute  I'm v jealous of the clarity of the pic too as mine are very blurry!! Bet you felt amazing getting that done? Did u have all your bloods taken too?

Emzy-I'll happily be your trump-buddy....it's cool that I've met someone as windy as me!!!! Didn't think it was possible!

Pink-I hope you feel better soon hun...fingers crossed it should be coming to an end soon??

To the others who feel poorly I'm thinking of you too girls....it's just awful & I know it's making you so miserable but hang on in there & hopefully in next couple of weeks things should improv...if you need a silver lining for this horrid grey cloud....at least you won't be piling on the lbs???????? (I'm sure I know what you'd prefer tho...:-( 

Right well I'm out of the office all day today on a site visit then straight home to pack & early night...6am flight tomorrow so 4am alarm set (although I'm sure my bladder wil have me up before then!).....not sure if I'll have Internet on hols but if I do I'll try & check in with you all!

Anyone having scans in the next week...good luck & enjoy!

To everyone else....keep smiling!

As for me.....Boston here I come.......


----------



## Gemini85

Enjoy abi! 

Ive woken up with the most horrendous headache behind my right eye! Ugh! 
Great scan cliqmo, my NT measurement was 2.1mm, should I be worried? X


----------



## abic77

Hi again....turns out i have 15 mins to kill in the office before i go to site visit (if I'd known the start time had changed i would have had a lie in...gggrrrrrr!)

Laura......don't be analysing the NT measurement chick,.....there's no way of us knowing at this stage what is good and bad etc. I read that at 13 weeks anything up to 3mm is normal but then again many babies with higher measurements are fine too. I went onto google last night to look for "what is normal NT measurement" and it's just dangerous to do that! Until they analyse your bloods and the measurement and whatever else they do then there's no way of knowing.....and even then it's just an educated guess. I would feel secretly quite confident with that measurement tho and put it out of your mind until you get all the results back!

I for one am dreading getting my results back coz i am scared of what they may tell me....but with holiday approaching I am just putting it to the back of my mind, staying positive and not gonna worry about it!

Hope the headache clears up......thats been my biggest and most frustrating symptom really and i know how awfully painful a banging head can be....not to mention the sore eyeballs and feeling of heaviness in your neck and head too!

Fingers x'd it clears up soon hun.

Right....I am off this time.....see y'all later girls xoxoxo


----------



## TrAyBaby

have a great holiday abi x


----------



## jelly tots

abic77 said:


> Oooops......baby brain! Here's the pic....

lol, that is quite funny. ive had quite bad wind the last few weeks too so you and emzy arent the only two :)



cliqmo said:


> Hello!! Just back and all is good- what a fabulous experience!!
> 
> They have also bumped me out of June Bugs to 31st May (not that I will be leaving the thread either :rofl: )
> 
> Baby was very lively, kicking and punching and rolled over a few times. S/he measures 6.5cm and had a NT measurement of 1.6mm which is all good apparently. We have got photos that I am currently battling with the computer to try and upload - will do asap!!
> 
> How is everyone else getting on? All good I hope xx
> 
> ETA piccy...
> 
> https://i648.photobucket.com/albums/uu204/ali_m_photo/12wkscan.jpg

cant see your piccy at work, but will have a look when i get home. sure its fabulous though. glad everything went well. my nt measurement was 1.5mm so not far off yours at all. just waiting for the bloods now to get a full result from nottingham.



miss_nat84 said:


> Gigglesms sorry for late reply I jut saw your post :D I'm feeling crappy today have a horrid headache and been feeling dizzy with hot flushes.... maybe I'm coming down with something :/
> 
> Girlies who else has a EDD of June 1st? I really want a bump buddy :D I wish I got p have a 12 week scan my next one isn't until 19 weeks as I had 2 dating scans already :( but I have a doc appt end of this month so I'll get to hear babies heart beat again which will be great :D

my due date is 1st june, you fancy being buddies? bet you cant wait to hear the heartbeat, i get to hear it on 12 december. it cant come soon enough.



abic77 said:


> Morning girlies,
> 
> Cliqmo that picture is fab...your baby looks so cute  I'm v jealous of the clarity of the pic too as mine are very blurry!! Bet you felt amazing getting that done? Did u have all your bloods taken too?
> 
> Emzy-I'll happily be your trump-buddy....it's cool that I've met someone as windy as me!!!! Didn't think it was possible!
> 
> Pink-I hope you feel better soon hun...fingers crossed it should be coming to an end soon??
> 
> To the others who feel poorly I'm thinking of you too girls....it's just awful & I know it's making you so miserable but hang on in there & hopefully in next couple of weeks things should improv...if you need a silver lining for this horrid grey cloud....at least you won't be piling on the lbs???????? (I'm sure I know what you'd prefer tho...:-(
> 
> Right well I'm out of the office all day today on a site visit then straight home to pack & early night...6am flight tomorrow so 4am alarm set (although I'm sure my bladder wil have me up before then!).....not sure if I'll have Internet on hols but if I do I'll try & check in with you all!
> 
> Anyone having scans in the next week...good luck & enjoy!
> 
> To everyone else....keep smiling!
> 
> As for me.....Boston here I come.......

have a fabulous time abi, relax and enjoy yourself. no need to worry about your test results as they will all come back fine im very sure.
cant wait to hear all about it when you get back.x



Gemini85 said:


> Enjoy abi!
> 
> Ive woken up with the most horrendous headache behind my right eye! Ugh!
> Great scan cliqmo, my NT measurement was 2.1mm, should I be worried? X

i wouldnt worry about it laura, as abi says it can vary so much and still be fine. also my friend had it come back higher risk, she then had amnio and all came back clear anyways.

hope everyone is having a good day.
really cant be bothered to be at work today. the getting up just after 6am was not fun at all. cant wait to get my car back from the garage, hope they get it fixed today.
oh and got my flu jab this afternoon so not looking forward to that at all.


----------



## Gemini85

I'm sat in my car in tears. I left the house at 7.10 this morning, it's now 9.40 and I'm still sat in traffic. My pelvis KILLS I can't keep doing this. When I saw occupational health the other day, they said my bosses had said working from home is not an option, yet I found an entire section on it in the employee handbook! Surely they can't do this? Feels like they want to get me signed off but I won't get paid. It's becoming so stressful, I know I can get my work done from home, but after a drive like this into work, I'm ready for bed!!! X


----------



## miss_nat84

Jelly Tots I would LOVE to be bump buddies with you :D I will put it in my sig now I am that excited :D I've been able to hear bubs heartbeat once already but that was 3 weeks ago and I am starting to feel a bit nervous as my ultrasound is so far away still so I am really eager to hear it again to know everything is still ok :)

Gemini85 oh my goodness hunni you poor poor girl :( I am sending HUGE :hugs: your way your boss sounds like an insensitive a-hole! If you are unwell then you are unwell there is nothing they can do about that! They should be offering you everything that possibly can to help you through this time :( the pains in your pelvis are from it widening I work at a chiropractor and had a horrid pain in my right lower back on Sunday night which was that painful that I couldn't walk or put any pressure on my right leg at all and I asked them today what it is and she said its my pelvis widening. She specializes in pregnant women and babies and always has pregnant women coming in to have that pain fixed and it really works. Do you have a chiropractor over there that you go too or can someone suggest a good one to you? I would seriously recommend you going to see one who specializes in pregnant women they will really really help you hun xx


----------



## jelly tots

Gemini85 said:


> I'm sat in my car in tears. I left the house at 7.10 this morning, it's now 9.40 and I'm still sat in traffic. My pelvis KILLS I can't keep doing this. When I saw occupational health the other day, they said my bosses had said working from home is not an option, yet I found an entire section on it in the employee handbook! Surely they can't do this? Feels like they want to get me signed off but I won't get paid. It's becoming so stressful, I know I can get my work done from home, but after a drive like this into work, I'm ready for bed!!! X

oh laura you cant carry on like this. something needs to be done to get this sorted. if it is in your handbook etc then go straight to your hr dept and raise a formal complaint. they cannot refuse to help you sort out a solution which includes being able to work from home wherever possible. if i lived near i would come with you and tell them to sort their act out, its not on. especially when its upsetting you so much. 
also as nat says is there anywhere the doctor can refer you to to help get it sorted a bit so its less painful?



miss_nat84 said:


> Jelly Tots I would LOVE to be bump buddies with you :D I will put it in my sig now I am that excited :D I've been able to hear bubs heartbeat once already but that was 3 weeks ago and I am starting to feel a bit nervous as my ultrasound is so far away still so I am really eager to hear it again to know everything is still ok :)

yey! i'll put you in my siggy now too :)
im sure everything will be fine, i didnt have any early scans and was soo worried about the 12 week one but everything was completely fine thank god.
if you heard the heartbeat 3 weeks ago then thats fabulous and a very good sign.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Gemini hun, have your work carried out a risk assessment? If you are unable to do your job because of a pregnancy related condition (i.e SPD) they have to find you something else to do or some other way of doing your job (which would include home working esp if it's in your handbook) or sign you off on full pay. Speak to HR about it hun, they are being extremely unreasonable x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Also can include things like altering your working hours so you don't have to commute at rush hour x


----------



## Gemini85

i just asked about the working from home thing, apparently according to them ive not made it seen that i am actually fit to work (even though im here) and that working from home is purely for people who cant get in to work, like if youve broken a leg,
apparently the MD wants to have a meeting with me, but it wont be until next week as he is too busy. 
There is no one here in this company who is actually qualified in HR, which doesnt help. If i cut my hours to avoid the commute, they will still take money from me. 
I called my mum for advice, she said i was being negative and to "just get on with it" cheers mum. all shes concerned about is that ill end up going to her cos i cant afford to pay my bills. feel like whatever happens ill be worse off! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Gemini go see your gp and ask for a fit note to say you are fit for work but with adaptations and see if he will recommend home working . Then they cannot argue that you're not fit for work, its not for them to decide they are not medical professionals x


----------



## missjack

cliqmo,

the pic is absolutely lovely. Mine was awful, but the scan itself was great. 

Here in Germany we have a "gas"-medicine called Lefax, which even pregnant women and newborn babies can use. It helps a lot, especially if it gets painful... I din't know, if you gus have that as well... 

My little one ist suppused to be a june bug, but I think it'll come in June...


----------



## FirstBean

I am feeling much better today and have just caught up on 6 pages so going to try and do personals but sorry if I forget anyone.
Abic- I have been having bad wind too last night was terrible and they are so loud it usually happens when OH just gets into bed aswell he isnt happy :haha: Have a great holiday.
Cliqmo- Great scan pic. :happydance:
Gemini- I have been having terrible headaches they have been making me really ill I suffer with headaches anyway but these ones have been awful. Sorry your having a bad day as the other Ladies have said try and speak to someone to see if there is anything they can do.:hugs:
Miss_nat- I know the feeling about wanting to hear the hearbeat and I am very anxious as I have not even had a scan yet and I keep thinking something is wrong I know I am probably been silly but just want my scan to hurry up to see if all is well.


----------



## FirstBean

Oh and I am a lime today.:happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

happy lime day :D lol

sorry your feeling so bad gemini i hope something can be done for you soon, i admire the fact most of you ladies are able to work every day i couldnt do it, :hugs:


----------



## jelly tots

laura i agree with emzy, a fit note would be a good way to go with this one, as they cant then try and get you signed off if the doctor says you are fine to work.

glad you are feeling better firstbean and yey for being a lime :)


----------



## cliqmo

Aww thanks for the lovely comments :hugs: 

Gemini it sounds like you are having a right time of it :nope: 

Any measurement under 3mm is good so dont worry on that score, but you do need to sort out your work honey 

Hope the rest of you are okay and cant wait to see more scans as they get added this week xx


----------



## Gemini85

Thanks for the support ladies, im comforting myself with a twirl, and a galaxy caramel... chocolate WILL solve this for me.... x


----------



## jelly tots

enjoy your twirl and caramel, you defo deserve them. now you are on about chocolate i think i may have to take a detour to the co-op on the way home :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Chocolate IS the way forward! Shame I can't eat any :(


----------



## jelly tots

Emzywemzy said:


> Chocolate IS the way forward! Shame I can't eat any :(

how come?


----------



## Gemini85

you cant eat chocolate?!?! you just made all my problems pale to insignificance... :hugs:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Coz I'm too sick! :sick:


----------



## Emzywemzy

I can normally eat it, but can hardly eat bloody anything at the moment :cry:


----------



## jelly tots

oh no emzy, hope your appetite comes back very soon, mine has come back with a vengence to make up for it i think. defo going to look pregnant by the end of the week with just the amount ive eaten the last two days :/

in good news though my car has now been fixed, water pump and cam belt all shiny and new. apparently was very lucky as was so very close to the engine seizing. and they are even going to park it outside my house for me tonight so i can get about then go down and the pay the bill later in the week :)


----------



## RedRose19

glad you have the car back, nothing worse than being without means of transport lol

my ms has come back with revenge i think :lol: i just thought i was getting my appetite back then yesterday i was sick all day.. but it could of been caused by the dizzyness..

got another interview 2mor... the last place didnt even get back to me to say yeah or no :grr:


----------



## Gemini85

well ive just done 600 calories worth of galaxy.... DOH! x


----------



## LittleBird

Gemini85 said:


> I'm sat in my car in tears. I left the house at 7.10 this morning, it's now 9.40 and I'm still sat in traffic. My pelvis KILLS I can't keep doing this. When I saw occupational health the other day, they said my bosses had said working from home is not an option, yet I found an entire section on it in the employee handbook! Surely they can't do this? Feels like they want to get me signed off but I won't get paid. It's becoming so stressful, I know I can get my work done from home, but after a drive like this into work, I'm ready for bed!!! X

Gemini -- I'm sorry that things have been so rough with work! :hugs:

I don't really know what the laws are, but it sounds like the other ladies have some excellent advice. It seems unfair and wrong the way they're treating you.

With all the talk about chocolate, I also feel like I'm too sick to really have it and enjoy it. DS1 has been so sweet about sharing his Halloween candy. He gives me a Reese's cup whenever he has a piece for himself. Most of the time, I can't even eat it! Boo hoo!


----------



## Gemini85

RedRose19 said:


> glad you have the car back, nothing worse than being without means of transport lol
> 
> my ms has come back with revenge i think :lol: i just thought i was getting my appetite back then yesterday i was sick all day.. but it could of been caused by the dizzyness..
> 
> got another interview 2mor... the last place didnt even get back to me to say yeah or no :grr:

As a recruiter, i must admit, im THE WORST for this! i hate giving people bad news!!! :( x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Gemini85 said:


> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> glad you have the car back, nothing worse than being without means of transport lol
> 
> my ms has come back with revenge i think :lol: i just thought i was getting my appetite back then yesterday i was sick all day.. but it could of been caused by the dizzyness..
> 
> got another interview 2mor... the last place didnt even get back to me to say yeah or no :grr:
> 
> As a recruiter, i must admit, im THE WORST for this! i hate giving people bad news!!! :( xClick to expand...

I used to hate this part of my job. I used to administer the recruitment for the graduate programme for M&S and the worst part was when these hopeful young grads would ring up all hopeful after going through a grueling application process and assessment centre, and I'd have to say "no sorry you didn't get through this time, try again next year" They used to cry down the phone and I'd get people begging for the job! They'd often say I had ruined their life. It was the same doing the recruitment for sainsbury's, except that was more like "You're telling me I can't even have a job stacking shelves??? WHYYY NOOOTTT!"

Good luck tomorrow red rose! What is the job you're going for? x


----------



## RedRose19

yeah but at least i wouldnt be sitting by the phone waiting for it to ring you know:(.. even if they just said sorry you didnt get it, thats fine, just so i can go on and try somewhere else, its just common curtesy (sp?)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yes Red rose, it's very unprofessional of them not to at least tell you. I hate waiting to hear about jobs. I waited 6 weeks to hear about my current one! lol


----------



## broodybelle

Had my booking in appointment with the midwife today (at last) and it all feels a bit more real now.Although she took 5 vials of blood from me and then took my blood pressure which was, needless to say, slightly low. Never had low blood pressure before so not too concerned.

Finally have a date for our scan - Thursday 1st- hooray. Even though it's the worst day for both hubby and I workwise and the worst time. He is going to have to sweet talk his big boss. Excited though, as once we've had the scan we can officially announce to friends and family that don't already know.

Off to see Bill Bailey tonight at the M.E.N. arena. Bit of comedy is always great but not the late night that comes with it. I can barely keep my eyes open past 9pm, so tomorrow at work should be fun!

Anyone else suffering from severe baby brain? I seem to be getting by fine at work but I have become a liability at home! I got up and closed the curtains this morning after hubby had opened them. My brain was clearly half functioning as I knew something needed to happen with the curtains but closing them obviously not quite right! So many other dense moments. 

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Broodybelle baby brain never left me! :haha:


----------



## FirstBean

Broodybelle- Babybrain never left me either and now its twice as bad


----------



## Gemini85

I can't remember anyone's name anymore. Even people ive know for years! Very odd!

So does anyone know how long the bloods they take at the NT scan take to come back? X


----------



## babyd0310

Evening girls, hope you are all feeling ok.
I haven't had the greatest day, my best friend had her 12 week scan and they found that the baby had died at 11+4 :cry: Feel absolutely devastated for her, and guilty that I will have to go through my pregnancy with her thinking that it should be her aswell. She only had a scan 2 weeks ago and everything was fine. 
I am now obviously very anxious about my scan and really just want to see my baby and know that everything is ok. Haven't stopped crying all day!!
Sorry for the depressing post just needed to let it out and hubby doesn't understand why I am feeling so down x


----------



## cliqmo

Gemini I was told I would hear within three days if there was a serious problem, and within a week if there is something routine I should know about. She said if I haven't heard anything in two weeks then there is nothing to worry about - that'll be me on tenderhooks every time the phone rings then :dohh: 

Babyd0310 I am so sorry to hear about your friend and can quite understand your distress and concern for your friend and now for your own scan. I am sure that given time your friend will be fine and that your scan will go swimmingly too :hugs:


----------



## usamom

Best of luck to you ladies. My loss of symptoms a few weeks ago was real and my baby stopped developing then. Have a healthy pregnancy and I wish you all the best!


----------



## Gemini85

usamom said:


> Best of luck to you ladies. My loss of symptoms a few weeks ago was real and my baby stopped developing then. Have a healthy pregnancy and I wish you all the best!

Oh my god I'm so so sorry. Thoughts and prayers with you xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'm so sorry usamom x


----------



## TrAyBaby

:hugs: im so sorry too usamom


----------



## Euronova

so sorry for the losses... it does make me freak out a bit... i just wish that first tri could be over.... still going so slow for me!


----------



## babyd0310

usamom said:


> Best of luck to you ladies. My loss of symptoms a few weeks ago was real and my baby stopped developing then. Have a healthy pregnancy and I wish you all the best!

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Touch the Sky

so sorry usamom!! :hugs:


----------



## gigglesems

Sorry to hear that usamom - sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## pink23

Sorry for your loss usamom xx


----------



## gemgem77

I haven't been on for days due to problems with my work laptop and being here there and everywhere so will read over the hundreds of pages I've missed today!!

Usamom I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Babyd I am also sad for your friend and can see why you would be anxious and upset :hugs:

Congrats on all the scans I did see a few announcements on facebook, how exciting.
I'm on countdown to mine now on Tuesday, although had a dream last night where it all went wrong and am obviously more anxious than I realised. I have still been listening to the heartbeat so that's a good sign isn't it?

How is everyone feeling now? xx


----------



## FirstBean

Babyd- Sorry to hear about your friend. I know how you are feeling as I am the same.
Usamom- So sorry for your loss.


----------



## dt1234565

So sorry USAMOM. xxx

Gemini, the bloods only take a few days. If news is good here we find out at our 16 week appt, if not so good you hear within a few days, so no news is good news.

xxx


----------



## abic77

Hello everyone from Schipol airport!!
Just hanging out waiting for connecting flight now!
Started to read all 6 pages I missed yesterday but getting called soon I think!
Laura....your situation is making me do mad! I can't believe that people think they can actually treat u like this. If u don't have HR do u have a consultant or go to citizens advise for independent advise? They can't treat you like this! Ggggrrrrrrrrr sooooo maadddd at them!!!!!!

Right...I'm off....don't have too much fun without me...miss y'all already!

Can't imagine how much there will be to read when I get back!!!


----------



## Gemini85

See you Back soon Abi! Thanks for the supprt x


----------



## jelly tots

broodybelle said:


> Had my booking in appointment with the midwife today (at last) and it all feels a bit more real now.Although she took 5 vials of blood from me and then took my blood pressure which was, needless to say, slightly low. Never had low blood pressure before so not too concerned.
> 
> Finally have a date for our scan - Thursday 1st- hooray. Even though it's the worst day for both hubby and I workwise and the worst time. He is going to have to sweet talk his big boss. Excited though, as once we've had the scan we can officially announce to friends and family that don't already know.
> 
> Off to see Bill Bailey tonight at the M.E.N. arena. Bit of comedy is always great but not the late night that comes with it. I can barely keep my eyes open past 9pm, so tomorrow at work should be fun!
> 
> Anyone else suffering from severe baby brain? I seem to be getting by fine at work but I have become a liability at home! I got up and closed the curtains this morning after hubby had opened them. My brain was clearly half functioning as I knew something needed to happen with the curtains but closing them obviously not quite right! So many other dense moments.
> 
> xx

I had to have 5 vials of blood taken too, was not nice. glad all went well, hope this next week goes fast for you with waiting for your scan.

how was bill bailey? i was meant to go and see him when he came to s****horpe but we already had plans for that weekend so couldnt go. bet he was excellent. love his mickey takes of kraftwork.

yep defo have the start of baby brain, but i can also blame it on the blondeness too.



babyd0310 said:


> Evening girls, hope you are all feeling ok.
> I haven't had the greatest day, my best friend had her 12 week scan and they found that the baby had died at 11+4 :cry: Feel absolutely devastated for her, and guilty that I will have to go through my pregnancy with her thinking that it should be her aswell. She only had a scan 2 weeks ago and everything was fine.
> I am now obviously very anxious about my scan and really just want to see my baby and know that everything is ok. Haven't stopped crying all day!!
> Sorry for the depressing post just needed to let it out and hubby doesn't understand why I am feeling so down x

im so sorry to hear this babyd, i completely understand how you must feel. how heartbreaking for her.



usamom said:


> Best of luck to you ladies. My loss of symptoms a few weeks ago was real and my baby stopped developing then. Have a healthy pregnancy and I wish you all the best!

im so sorry to hear this usamom, massive hugs to you both



abic77 said:


> Hello everyone from Schipol airport!!
> Just hanging out waiting for connecting flight now!
> Started to read all 6 pages I missed yesterday but getting called soon I think!
> Laura....your situation is making me do mad! I can't believe that people think they can actually treat u like this. If u don't have HR do u have a consultant or go to citizens advise for independent advise? They can't treat you like this! Ggggrrrrrrrrr sooooo maadddd at them!!!!!!
> 
> Right...I'm off....don't have too much fun without me...miss y'all already!
> 
> Can't imagine how much there will be to read when I get back!!!

have a fabulous time! 

how is everyone feeling this morning? hope you are all having a lovely day.

i had a lovely lie in now i have my car back, dont have to get up at the crack of dawn to walk up to camp to get the shuttle bus to the other camp, yippee!

feel a bit sniffly etc this morning too, im blaming it on the flu jab i had last night, my arm is still a little swollen from it and red too which is a bit strange.

hubster just called me up all excited, one of the squadron leaders at his new camp wife is pregnant too and is a week ahead of me, he has been talking to the sqn ldr about antenatal classes in the area and everything and socialising so i can get to know the wife so i have someone in the same position i can talk to bless him, its the most excited and helpful he has been since before the scan.


----------



## cliqmo

Oh usamom I am just gutted for you, I had the same experience in March and it is simply awful :hugs:


----------



## TrAyBaby

hey jelly tots i had my flu jab on monday. Had a headache yesterday and a stiff/dead arm but today my arm doesnt feel that stiff but i cant stop sneezing today. So i feel your pain :winkwink:

OK folks so this is it, i have my NT scan in 3 hours eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek Im bricking it. Even though i just had a prrivate scan on saturday and everything was fine im still beside myself with worry. I wonder when i will get to the point where i can relax and feel comfortable and not worry. Maybe when i get a bump and can start to feel bubba move.

I might actually be moving up a few days too. Going by my LMP im 12+2 and due 4th June, but on saturday at my private scan i was measuring 12+2 then with an EDD of 31st May, which would make me 12+6 today. So depending on what i measure today i may be a peach tomorrow!!!!!!!


----------



## cliqmo

Good luck TrAybaby! and Abic have a wonderful holiday xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah just bit the bullet and posted a bump pic in 1st tri. I thought i really should since i've been stalking that thread watching peoples bumps grow, it was only fair i shared too. Feel a little bit of a fraud thought as dont really have a bump, just a little bit of bloat left booooooooooooo

never mind maybe i will get my bump soon. My sisters popped out at 14 weeks eeek


----------



## jelly tots

good luck for your scan TrAybaby, im sure everything will be fine, esp as you had one on saturday :)

im only just starting to get a bump, not took any pics yet, will have to get my friends to at the weekend for me.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Quiet in here today girls!

TrAybaby how was the scan?

Had my home visit from my boss, was fine, just a formality really! Weird having my boss at my house though! lol

Gemini how was work today?


----------



## Gemini85

I'm here in body....not in mind... Just got to struggle on until I hear from MD about meeting....still having to sleep thru my lunch in my car! X


----------



## broodybelle

jelly tots said:


> I had to have 5 vials of blood taken too, was not nice. glad all went well, hope this next week goes fast for you with waiting for your scan.
> 
> how was bill bailey? i was meant to go and see him when he came to s****horpe but we already had plans for that weekend so couldnt go. bet he was excellent. love his mickey takes of kraftwork.
> 
> yep defo have the start of baby brain, but i can also blame it on the blondeness too.

Bill Bailey was awesome thanks. Fourth time we've seen him and he was just as funny as every other tour we've been to. He did a bit of the Kraft Werk stuff last night.

I bought a doppler and it arrived yesterday. Didn't have time really to have go with it yesterday though and didn't find the heartbeat in the few minutes I did have. Which then made me panic a tiny bit.

Just got in from work and had a go. It took about 5 mins of searching (really had no idea where i'd find it, just knew it would be fairly low down) and then managed to hear it for about a minute until it moved. Registered the FHR at around 170BPM which seemed fast according to the book that came with the doppler but then googled it and it seems normal. Lots of people saying that a faster heart rate means a girl but I don't really believe that that is an accurate gender prediction test! 

Looking forward to seeing some more beautiful scan pics and hopefully we can all relax a bit soon!? :shrug:

xx


----------



## Gemini85

mine sits at about 147, so maybe you are team pink and im team blue!! x


----------



## emma1985

im really upset, my hubby has come home from work and is in a mood with everything, he is moaning because 1 plate is on the side, because he put the hot water on and i havent showered yet, because he found 1 slice of bread in the bread bin but id opened a new loaf, everything is anoying him tonight, the dog, everything I say and do. He is being a complete knob! Ive been working and cleaning all day, house is imacculate, his tea was ready and all I get is ear ache. I want to kill him tonight. He is making me sad. :(

Rant over, sorry x


----------



## gemgem77

Oh Emma that is men for you. Don't let him stress you out though he'll be apologising in a minute!! 
Laura looks like your going through a really tough time with work what arse holes.

I scared myself silly this morning and thought I would listen to the heartbeat before work and couldn't find it, well I was beside myself. Ended up going to see the midwife who was lovely and found it immediately but made me promise I won't use my doppler anymore!

xx


----------



## Gemini85

oh gem! its not happened to me yet, but i would be the same! 
emma, im sorry youre evening is being ruined, ive a feeling im in for the same, OH JUST called, says he wants to kill his ex (mother of his 2 year old daughter, they live in devon) she wont let his dad go down and pick his LO up for the weekend so he can have her, why i dont know, OH cant go as his work is VERY important and unsociable hours, he has to be available at 1 hours response time, 24hrs a day... 
shes basically said it was his choice to move away to be with me, so tough, he cant see her, we REALLY cant afford to go to court over this, im MORE than aware shes only doing it cos she now knows im pregnant, as he told her recently. so OH is furious and in a foul mood, if he starts taking it out on me he will get what for however! x


----------



## broodybelle

Poor you Emma. Who said it's only women who get moody!? I'm sure everything will be fine tomorrow but I know how it feels to be sat there seething inside because of the injustice of it all. I try to remember that I am a moody cow at times and that DH is very tolerant of me in many ways, so he is sometimes entitled to irrational days too (however not very often!).

GemGem, I think that at this stage finding the heartbeat is a bonus rather than a given and that a doppler can't be relied upon to tell us if baby is okay. However once we get a few more weeks down the line, it will become easier to find the heartbeat and it will be reassuring.

Well I'm craving pancakes for dinner tonight and have been to Sainsburys to buy all the necessary ingredients. Then realised that we haven't got any weighing scales anymore- lost them in the house move in July (shows how much baking I have done since then...). So had to ring hubster and he is going to try the massive Tesco up the road for some. Once I get fixated on an idea for food, that is it, no settling for anything else!! 

xx

xx


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks girls!! Laura I hope he doesn't take it out on you it's not your fault his ex is a bitch, I can never understand girls who use their kids like pawns.
Broodybelle I hope you enjoy your pancakes lolxx


----------



## broodybelle

Gemini85 said:


> mine sits at about 147, so maybe you are team pink and im team blue!! x

The old wives tale says heartrate over 140bpm is a girl. Oh that it were true, I'd love to give my parents a grandaughter but really I'll be thrilled with a healthy baby.:baby:

xx


----------



## babyd0310

Hi Girls,
Been getting cramps since yesterday which I have tried to put to the back of my mind but they have been getting worse all day, can hardly stand up. So with alot of persuading from DH I gave in and rand the epu, they have booked me in for a scan tomorrow at 11.45. I am sure everything is fine and I really didn't want to make a fuss, but I will be glad to know that everything is ok xx


----------



## broodybelle

babyd0310: hope everything goes okay for you tomorrow. Keep us informed and we'll all be thinking of you I'm sure. A colleague at work went to get checked out for really bad pains and everything was fine.xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Babyd good luck hun, I'm sure everything's fine like you said. My early scans last time and this time were because of bad cramps and both times it turned out to be fine :)

Gem glad everything was ok! That is why I am not buying a doppler, I'd worry myself sick with it! x


----------



## TrAyBaby

hey girlies sorry i didnt post straight way after my scan but i had to go straight to work and thats me just home now.

Everything was fine excepy bubba was asleep the whole time with its little legs crossed like a budda. Scanner lady couldnt get a NT measurement from the position it was in so i was sent for a walk to wake bubba or move bubba but it didnt work bubba was still asleep in an awkward position. So now i have to do the downs risk factor by blood test only. My appointment isnt for another 2 weeks grrrrrrrrr so frustrating more waiting.

BUT i have been moved up 3 days. Bubba was measuring 12+5 today so my official EDD is 1st June. I really hope its born on 2nd June because thats the day me & OH got engaged.

Here's a pic of my budda bubba from today
 



Attached Files:







12+5.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 7


----------



## miss_nat84

Ooooh TrAyBaby you have the same due date as me and Jelly Tots how exciting! :D would you like to be bump buddies? :)


----------



## LittleBird

Aw, sorry the scan didn't go as planned. But I'm sure you're excited that you got to see your baby! And it sounds like the baby is growing right on track!


----------



## babyd0310

Thanks girls, not had a very good nights sleep feeling worried now :sad1: 
Lovely scan pic TrAyBaby :flower:


----------



## gemgem77

Babyd I will be thinking of you today and I am sure you will come out of your scan with a big grin on your face after seeing your little bubba.
Lovely scan pic TrAyBaby, naughty bubba lol xx


----------



## Gemini85

When is your scan gem?


----------



## Gemini85

Oooooooh! Peach day! Woop! X


----------



## jelly tots

broodybelle said:


> Bill Bailey was awesome thanks. Fourth time we've seen him and he was just as funny as every other tour we've been to. He did a bit of the Kraft Werk stuff last night.
> 
> I bought a doppler and it arrived yesterday. Didn't have time really to have go with it yesterday though and didn't find the heartbeat in the few minutes I did have. Which then made me panic a tiny bit.
> 
> Just got in from work and had a go. It took about 5 mins of searching (really had no idea where i'd find it, just knew it would be fairly low down) and then managed to hear it for about a minute until it moved. Registered the FHR at around 170BPM which seemed fast according to the book that came with the doppler but then googled it and it seems normal. Lots of people saying that a faster heart rate means a girl but I don't really believe that that is an accurate gender prediction test!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some more beautiful scan pics and hopefully we can all relax a bit soon!? :shrug:
> 
> xx

oh fab about bill bailey, defo gonna have to sort out to go see him at some point.

thats great about finding the heartbeat, as for the old wives tale about certain heartrates for each sex isnt true. a few of my friends have been fooled by this one by all having boys with a heart rate over 170 lol.
a good bit of fun if you arent finding out and just guessing.



emma1985 said:


> im really upset, my hubby has come home from work and is in a mood with everything, he is moaning because 1 plate is on the side, because he put the hot water on and i havent showered yet, because he found 1 slice of bread in the bread bin but id opened a new loaf, everything is anoying him tonight, the dog, everything I say and do. He is being a complete knob! Ive been working and cleaning all day, house is imacculate, his tea was ready and all I get is ear ache. I want to kill him tonight. He is making me sad. :(
> 
> Rant over, sorry x

thats not fair of your hubby being in a mood and taking it out on you. you just want to tell him to snap out of it. hopefully today he is in a much better mood.



gemgem77 said:


> Oh Emma that is men for you. Don't let him stress you out though he'll be apologising in a minute!!
> Laura looks like your going through a really tough time with work what arse holes.
> 
> I scared myself silly this morning and thought I would listen to the heartbeat before work and couldn't find it, well I was beside myself. Ended up going to see the midwife who was lovely and found it immediately but made me promise I won't use my doppler anymore!
> 
> xx

put the doppler away!!! (well for the next few weeks anyways) thats why im kind of glad ive ended up not getting one. glad the midwife put you at ease though.



Gemini85 said:


> oh gem! its not happened to me yet, but i would be the same!
> emma, im sorry youre evening is being ruined, ive a feeling im in for the same, OH JUST called, says he wants to kill his ex (mother of his 2 year old daughter, they live in devon) she wont let his dad go down and pick his LO up for the weekend so he can have her, why i dont know, OH cant go as his work is VERY important and unsociable hours, he has to be available at 1 hours response time, 24hrs a day...
> shes basically said it was his choice to move away to be with me, so tough, he cant see her, we REALLY cant afford to go to court over this, im MORE than aware shes only doing it cos she now knows im pregnant, as he told her recently. so OH is furious and in a foul mood, if he starts taking it out on me he will get what for however! x

thats not fair of his ex, obviously she doesnt like the idea that he is happy and settling down with you so taking it out on his daughter. is there no free legal advice etc you can use for this? hope it all works out for you guys with her.



broodybelle said:


> Poor you Emma. Who said it's only women who get moody!? I'm sure everything will be fine tomorrow but I know how it feels to be sat there seething inside because of the injustice of it all. I try to remember that I am a moody cow at times and that DH is very tolerant of me in many ways, so he is sometimes entitled to irrational days too (however not very often!).
> 
> GemGem, I think that at this stage finding the heartbeat is a bonus rather than a given and that a doppler can't be relied upon to tell us if baby is okay. However once we get a few more weeks down the line, it will become easier to find the heartbeat and it will be reassuring.
> 
> Well I'm craving pancakes for dinner tonight and have been to Sainsburys to buy all the necessary ingredients. Then realised that we haven't got any weighing scales anymore- lost them in the house move in July (shows how much baking I have done since then...). So had to ring hubster and he is going to try the massive Tesco up the road for some. Once I get fixated on an idea for food, that is it, no settling for anything else!!
> 
> xx
> 
> xx

hope you enjoyed your pancakes :)



babyd0310 said:


> Hi Girls,
> Been getting cramps since yesterday which I have tried to put to the back of my mind but they have been getting worse all day, can hardly stand up. So with alot of persuading from DH I gave in and rand the epu, they have booked me in for a scan tomorrow at 11.45. I am sure everything is fine and I really didn't want to make a fuss, but I will be glad to know that everything is ok xx

hope all goes well with your scan, im sure it will. hope its just round ligament pain or something minor like that being annoying for you.



TrAyBaby said:


> hey girlies sorry i didnt post straight way after my scan but i had to go straight to work and thats me just home now.
> 
> Everything was fine excepy bubba was asleep the whole time with its little legs crossed like a budda. Scanner lady couldnt get a NT measurement from the position it was in so i was sent for a walk to wake bubba or move bubba but it didnt work bubba was still asleep in an awkward position. So now i have to do the downs risk factor by blood test only. My appointment isnt for another 2 weeks grrrrrrrrr so frustrating more waiting.
> 
> BUT i have been moved up 3 days. Bubba was measuring 12+5 today so my official EDD is 1st June. I really hope its born on 2nd June because thats the day me & OH got engaged.
> 
> Here's a pic of my budda bubba from today

aww lovely pic :) glad everything went well. ooo you have the same due date as me and nat :D
shame about baby not playing for the nt scan, but i wouldnt worry too much as im sure the results will come back fine.


hope everyone is having a good morning, mine has been made better with the massive tin of chocolate fridge cake on my desk from what i made last night. it is lush! (and i now have more friends than ever before since a few people have tried it lol).

bit worried about my flu jab, i had it tuesday afternoon, but my arm is still swollen and red around the site, hot to touch, and very painful. should i go to the doctors to let them know if its still like this tomorrow? i know it is a side effect but it says on the nhs site it should last no more than 1-2 days.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Jellytots I would get it checked. Mine is still sore from Monday but not red and hot or anything x


----------



## Emzywemzy

I don't feel sick!!! For the first time in 6 weeks I don't feel sick!! And I've had a cup of tea!


----------



## jelly tots

ive spoken to my friends who work at my hospital and they have said its common to get the red, hot, swelling etc with this newer combined flu jab so will leave it til monday and if still bad will go see the doctor then.

thats great you are eating again and not feeling sick. make the most of it and enjoy :)


----------



## gemgem77

Ooh Jellytots that sounds painful, I had a painful arm for a couple of days but no redness.
Thanks Emzy I know I am never using it again was the worst experience of my life and too stressful.
Laura my scan is on Tuesday and I cannot wait!!!!
Emzy glad your feeling better today that is great news. The midwife said to me yesterday the placenta has already taken over but I thought it was later?
I am still eating a lot of food and weighed myself last night and have put on around 6pounds eeek. Is everyone else the same?!!! xx


----------



## RedRose19

i think my blood pressure is playing up... one day i feel so light headed and dizzy, the next i have such pressure behind my eye and bad headache so it keeps going up and down.. :wacko: is that something i could be concerned at this stage?


----------



## Gemini85

My weight dropped back again. Pre pregnancy I was 10st 8, now I'm 10st 10. However NONE of my work clothes fit. So bump is Deffo on the way! Woop! X


----------



## Euronova

Redrose, 
I think dizziness and headache are common, i'd be more worried if you think you have high blood pressure at time? 
anyway you could get it measured when you have the symptoms? then you'd know for sure.


----------



## TrAyBaby

miss_nat84 said:


> Ooooh TrAyBaby you have the same due date as me and Jelly Tots how exciting! :D would you like to be bump buddies? :)

i would love to be bump buddies  Im gonna add you now chica

And congrats on finally not feeling sick Emzy, there is nothing better than a cup of tea mmmmmmmmm im off to get my OH to make me one now. We are both off on holidays from all our jobs for a whole week together :happydance: Today is day one and we haven't even gotten dressed yet LOVE IT. Think it might be brunch time.

Enjoy your day ladies, cause i sure am....lush


----------



## jelly tots

I'll add you as bump buddies too traybaby :)

ooo i bet thats nice to have a whole week off together. im looking forward to the xmas break for some lounging around in pj's all day.

as for weight, im a bit confused, i lost 4lb last week at sw, got weigh in again tonight but as my appetite has picked up im guessing id have put on this week. overall i weigh half a stone less than before i got pregnant, but as with laura my normal clothes dont fit so defo a bit of bump going on there.


----------



## RedRose19

Euronova said:


> Redrose,
> I think dizziness and headache are common, i'd be more worried if you think you have high blood pressure at time?
> anyway you could get it measured when you have the symptoms? then you'd know for sure.

thanks im not sure what to do really.. ill prob just mention it next time i go to the docs,

how are you? :flower:


----------



## Euronova

RedRose19 said:


> how are you? :flower:

I feel ok right now... made the mistake of eating a chocolate biscuit last night (felt like eating one for the first time in weeks).... it tasted different and made me feel really nauseous all night!

I am such a lazy cow.... i don't seem to get anything done at the mo!


----------



## RedRose19

Euronova said:


> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> how are you? :flower:
> 
> I feel ok right now... made the mistake of eating a chocolate biscuit last night (felt like eating one for the first time in weeks).... it tasted different and made me feel really nauseous all night!
> 
> I am such a lazy cow.... i don't seem to get anything done at the mo!Click to expand...

happy 9 weeks hun :happydance::happydance:

awww dont worry you will get your energy back soon enough, i read week 9 is the worse for sickness, and i found that very true, so if you can just get through this week im sure by next week things will improve :hugs:


----------



## TrAyBaby

ok girlies so day one of holiday is off to a weird start. Yup had my cup of tea (thanks to Emzy) twas delicious. OH made me a wonderful brunch of potato waffles, fried eggs (well cooked of course) toast and hash browns mmmmmmmm you may think, well thats what i thought too. I have this weird eating habbit where i eat things in a certain order and i always leave my favourite till the end, so i left my hash browns till the end because i adore them. Well today i took one bite and literally burst into inconsolable floods of tears because the taste of them had changed, they were disgusting. I was broken hearted and couldnt stop crying :cry: My OH (while running to get me a tissue) couldn't help but laugh at my breakdown over hash browns. I felt like such a fool. Im still a little emotional about it now.

Jelly tots im adding you as a bump buddy now too :happydance:


----------



## Euronova

TrAyBaby said:


> ok girlies so day one of holiday is off to a weird start. Yup had my cup of tea (thanks to Emzy) twas delicious. OH made me a wonderful brunch of potato waffles, fried eggs (well cooked of course) toast and hash browns mmmmmmmm you may think, well thats what i thought too. I have this weird eating habbit where i eat things in a certain order and i always leave my favourite till the end, so i left my hash browns till the end because i adore them. Well today i took one bite and literally burst into inconsolable floods of tears because the taste of them had changed, they were disgusting. I was broken hearted and couldnt stop crying :cry: My OH (while running to get me a tissue) couldn't help but laugh at my breakdown over hash browns. I felt like such a fool. Im still a little emotional about it now.
> 
> Jelly tots im adding you as a bump buddy now too :happydance:

awww :hugs: i totally understand..... chocolate doesn't taste the same to me either.... it's really pissing me off.... and the other nigth, OH went all the way to McDo to get me nuggets (one of my weird cravings) and by the time he came back i felt so sick and bloated i could barely eat any....
I had to cry as i had been looking forward all day to it as i decided i could only allow myself McDo once a week (i would never go normally so trying to keep an eye on the junk!)...
I hope your taste of hash brown and my taste of chocolate go back to normal after all this!


----------



## jelly tots

my thing for kfc has now changed too, just doesnt taste nice anymore. have gone off some chocolate too, only had 1 piece of my chocolate fridge cake today and normally i would be having a bit every now and again. seem to have a thing for jelly instead.
i wouldnt worry too much though chick, im sure your liking of hash browns will come back very soon. know how you feel about getting upset about it, i burst into tears the other night cos i didnt want what hubby wanted for tea and he wasnt going to give in. i just really dont fancy the idea of chinese at all and it made me feel sick so went off upstairs in a huff declaring i wouldnt eat anything in that case lol, felt a right idiot afterwards.


----------



## FirstBean

Emzy-Great news about you not feeling sick lets hope this is the last of it for you and you start to feel normal again well as normal as you can feel. :haha:
TryAbaby- I love lounging around in my pjs I have been doing it alot my house is so messy though need to get my act together and get it tidied up really. Oh and I know what you mean about things not tasting the same its most things for me at the minute I really fancy something for tea and then I make it and cant eat it.
RedRose- I am the same as you feeling very nauseous at everything its awful I havent felt this sick at all until now I am guessing week 11 is when my sickness has peaked.
As I have said I am feeling pretty rubbish still getting headaches and nausous most of the time dont think it helped that Ollie had me up from 1am till 3am last night screaming I think it is his teeth as he wont leave my side today think it will be calpol before bed tonight if he is been the same.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Fb holly was the same last night, crying every hour. It's defo teeth here, she's been chewing on fingers all day and been clingy. 

Still no sick and managed to take holly to soft play! Only wretched twice! This is great, I actually feel human again! Pleaaase let this be the end!!


----------



## Gemini85

I can't go near ANYTHING fried anymore. No maccy D's and KFC for me! Get one chip down and I just KNOW I'm not getting anymore in! Lol x


----------



## broodybelle

I haven't eaten chicken since about week 6. Just the thought of it makes me want to throw-up. The thought of broccoli has the same effect! So bizarre. Also been off chocolate and most drinks. Bottles of mineral water are my friend.
xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

It was tea for me last time, it tasted disgusting, like dirty dishwater! Haven't had that problem this time with tea, but not been eating much else so don't know if my tastes have changed really!


----------



## jelly tots

ive had a proper thing for dr pepper, cant get enough of it, but i have to let it go flat first. i do like maccy d's chips, they are lush, just cant seem to manage the whole quarter pounder though which is a bit annoying but hubster gets me onion rings too to make up for it :)

wondering what to have to tea tonight now, do i have pasta n sauce and be lazy or do i get chippy after sw ?? hmm decisions decisions.....


----------



## Emzywemzy

Chippy tea!!


----------



## Gemini85

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-15870161

anyone see this? bloody awful! for gods sake dont mention the ab or tio n word on here though, theyll lock our thread! but that subject aside, cant believe they made this mistake, how awful for EVERYONE involved! x


----------



## jelly tots

chippy it is then! lol

oh that is terrible laura, what a mistake to make. feel sorry for the poor family involved.


----------



## RedRose19

i feel like i just dont wanna eat anymore.. nothing seems appealing right now...

tho the thought of mc d's (which we usually dont go to) is sounding good.. shame i dont drive :( or id go down for some lol


----------



## dt1234565

OMG Laura, that is awful! How can they ever make up for a mistake like that?

Is anyone else feeling much smaller now the bloat has gone? I feel tiny compared to last week?

xxx


----------



## Gemini85

i know awful huh? i cant begin to imagine how the doctor feels as well! 

I feel much larger this week, although everythings still wobbly up front, theres deffo a bump on the way!!! 

Oh, i forgot to say... *HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO OUR JUNE BUGS ACROSS THE POND!!!! xxxx*


----------



## babyd0310

Evening ladies,
Everything went fine with scan, was amazing :cloud9: I have got a kidney infection, which is what was causing the pains. They didn't tell me dates or anything, but she said that I was definitely around 10 weeks
 



Attached Files:







030.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## broodybelle

babyd0310 said:


> Evening ladies,
> Everything went fine with scan, was amazing :cloud9: I have got a kidney infection, which is what was causing the pains. They didn't tell me dates or anything, but she said that I was definitely around 10 weeks

So pleased for you that everything is okay with the baby. Sorry that you have a kidney infection though! They are nasty. :hugs:
I have been hospitalised a couple of times in the past, so midwife said that I have to give in a urine sample for testing every month during in pregnancy. I'm assuming they've given you antibiotics? Hope you start to feel better.xxx


----------



## broodybelle

I just wrote a really long, slightly ranting post. Lucky for you girls that I then lost it! xxx


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Hi hope everyone is well :wave:

I had my first midwife appointment today. All went OK, she is going to refer me to the consultant since my GP hasn't bothered to do it!

I also have very high blood pressure. I have to go see the nurse to have it taken again next week. I have no idea what to do about it, I think it's probably something to do with my weight:blush:


----------



## babyd0310

Thanks broodybelle, yes I suffer with them alot, not nice!!
No they said they don't like to give antibiotics as there is a risk? I remember having them last time, so don't know if it's because I am still in the first tri. They just said to try flush it out and take another sample next week x


----------



## Gemini85

Glad you know what the prob is babyD! I'm surprised they didn't give you antibiotics though, I was given them earlier in first tri, are you able to flush it out?! X


----------



## babyd0310

Gemini85 said:


> Glad you know what the prob is babyD! I'm surprised they didn't give you antibiotics though, I was given them earlier in first tri, are you able to flush it out?! X

Well I did think this!! Haha, I think I was just happy that everything was ok with the baby that I just wanted to go home and didn't ask many questions. I think I might go to my GP tomorrow. They did send a sample up to the lab to check for bacteria, so I'm thinking they might have done that to check which antibiotics would work? Which has happened before. 
Oh i'm confused now, I might give them a ring!


----------



## babyd0310

Right I've just rang them. They said the antibiotic they usually give for kidney infections, they don't like giving in the first tri because it can stop folic acid getting to the baby? So they have sent my sample up to check which other ones could work and will let me know tomorrow, but for now I just have to drink lots of water to help flush it through and I need to take another sample after the weekend. Lol pregnancy brain x


----------



## babyd0310

Does anyone know if we can take paracetamol with caffeine???


----------



## emma1985

Hello All,

Taking abit of catching up on all the gossip as on phone. 
I hope your all well, I'm having my scan tomorrow, I will be 13 weeks tomorrow. 
I cannot wait! Still a little nervous even though I had a scan at 10+6.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Babyd glad scan went well! Hope kidney infection clears soon x 

Emma enjoy your scan :) 

I'm feeling definite baby movements tonight, absolutely love it and still can't believe its this early! Forgot how weird it feels at first!! :cloud9:

I'm feeling very big this week and my friend said to me today that I look Preggo now! 

And guess what, I haven't been sick all day!!!


----------



## jelly tots

Gemini85 said:


> i know awful huh? i cant begin to imagine how the doctor feels as well!
> 
> I feel much larger this week, although everythings still wobbly up front, theres deffo a bump on the way!!!
> 
> Oh, i forgot to say... *HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO OUR JUNE BUGS ACROSS THE POND!!!! xxxx*

yes happy thanksgiving to those across the water!

im defo starting to get a bump too even though a wee bit wobbly, it feels a bit firmer lower down iykwim



babyd0310 said:


> Evening ladies,
> Everything went fine with scan, was amazing :cloud9: I have got a kidney infection, which is what was causing the pains. They didn't tell me dates or anything, but she said that I was definitely around 10 weeks

thats fabulous the scan went well, pic is lovely.
hope your infection goes quickly. im sure you can take paracetamol fine when have had caffeine, well i have anyways.
defo drink plenty of water to try and flush it out in the meantime til they decide on antibiotics. hope the pain eases for you.



broodybelle said:


> I just wrote a really long, slightly ranting post. Lucky for you girls that I then lost it! xxx

oh bless you, whats up chick?



Hi I'm Louise said:


> Hi hope everyone is well :wave:
> 
> I had my first midwife appointment today. All went OK, she is going to refer me to the consultant since my GP hasn't bothered to do it!
> 
> I also have very high blood pressure. I have to go see the nurse to have it taken again next week. I have no idea what to do about it, I think it's probably something to do with my weight:blush:

glad everything is getting moving in regards to appointments.
high blood pressure could be due to a number of reasons, weight can be a reason but its not the only one. have you been stressed recently or ill? try not to worry too much as that can raise it too, but im sure if it was anything serious they would have taken more action today so try and relax chick.



emma1985 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Taking abit of catching up on all the gossip as on phone.
> I hope your all well, I'm having my scan tomorrow, I will be 13 weeks tomorrow.
> I cannot wait! Still a little nervous even though I had a scan at 10+6.

good luck for your scan tomorrow, im 13 weeks tomorrow aswell so we get to be peaches! :)



Emzywemzy said:


> Babyd glad scan went well! Hope kidney infection clears soon x
> 
> Emma enjoy your scan :)
> 
> I'm feeling definite baby movements tonight, absolutely love it and still can't believe its this early! Forgot how weird it feels at first!! :cloud9:
> 
> I'm feeling very big this week and my friend said to me today that I look Preggo now!
> 
> And guess what, I haven't been sick all day!!!

so pleased you havent been sick all day, hope you have made the most of it and eaten properly.
aww how lovely you are feeling movements already, i so cant wait until i can.
cant wait for a proper bump either.


hope everyone has had a fab evening, well at sw i maintained my 4lb loss from last week, my consultant was a bit confused as she doesnt have children yet and thought you just put on weight but once i explained i havent been as naughty as it makes me ill to eat all the high fat foods etc and been eating tonnes of fruit, so been even better than what i was before lol and thats why ive lost so much, plus baby is draining all my energy so burning more fat. seem to have lost weight off my hips and bum but gaining it on my tummy.


----------



## Emzywemzy

> so pleased you havent been sick all day, hope you have made the most of it and eaten properly.
> aww how lovely you are feeling movements already, i so cant wait until i can.
> cant wait for a proper bump either.

I have, I have stuffed my face!!


----------



## miss_nat84

TrAyBaby I'm gonna add you now :D

Has any one else had trouble eating red meat? For some reason I just can't stand the smell or taste of it! Even BBQ chicken on it's own makes my tummy turn :/ 
Sooo yesterday I was lying on the lounge and all of a sudden I felt this little fluttery feeling in my lower abdomen where baby is and it went from my right side across to my left, could that have been the baby moving around that I felt? Cuz I haven't really been very gassy for it to have been gas... I don't think...? Any ideas? I know it's early but I've read about other girls feeling movements this early so thought I would ask :D xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Sounds like baby flutters to me hun :) With my first I didn't feel anything until 17 weeks, but am feeling them now with my second x


----------



## miss_nat84

Oooh I certainly hope it was but I haven't felt it again so maybe it wasn't I'm not sure :/ but then again I was at work until 7pm last night do I wasnt resting enough to really take notice :)
Naww I can't wait to feel it for real! I'm anxiously waiting for my doctors appt next Wednesday so I can hear bubs heart beat again, I haven't had an ultrasound in about 6 weeks and because I'm now 13 weeks my pregnancy symptoms are fading and even though I know it's normal it still worries me :( my bbs are still sore on the sides but not to the point they were before, and I still have light heartburn every now and again but it's not the severity it was before.... I need I stop being a stress head I know


----------



## Emzywemzy

It's totally normal for symptoms to fade at this stage hun, the placenta starts taking over and so the hormones stop surging :)


----------



## miss_nat84

Still makes you worry slightly when you haven't been able to see or hear bub for about 4 weeks though but I'm sure everything is ok :) wish I had a little sneak peek window inside so I could see bub hehehe


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yeah I often think that, I wish there was a little window so we can see inside! Although that would be weird lol 

Just a thought (UK) ladies, have you all got your forms filled in from the gp/midwife for free prescriptions? And also don't know if you ladies with heartburn know that you can get gaviscon on prescription from your midwife or doctor, so it's free :) Gemini just reminded me by saying she's got bad heartburn on facebook! I just got my maternity exemption certificate thing through the other day, valid til June 2013 whoop! I'd only just started paying again after Holly as well lol And it includes dental work too x


----------



## RedRose19

little worried today... i woke up not feeling sick.. my boobs arent that sore.. just a little worried somethings wrong... 
my sickness comes and goes at the moment but it didnt affect me last night or this morning


----------



## jelly tots

Emzywemzy said:


> Yeah I often think that, I wish there was a little window so we can see inside! Although that would be weird lol
> 
> Just a thought (UK) ladies, have you all got your forms filled in from the gp/midwife for free prescriptions? And also don't know if you ladies with heartburn know that you can get gaviscon on prescription from your midwife or doctor, so it's free :) Gemini just reminded me by saying she's got bad heartburn on facebook! I just got my maternity exemption certificate thing through the other day, valid til June 2013 whoop! I'd only just started paying again after Holly as well lol And it includes dental work too x

i got my exemption card a couple of weeks ago, not had to use it yet, but on the lookout for an nhs dentist in albrighton, wolverhampton or telford at the moment.



RedRose19 said:


> little worried today... i woke up not feeling sick.. my boobs arent that sore.. just a little worried somethings wrong...
> my sickness comes and goes at the moment but it didnt affect me last night or this morning

i really wouldnt worry about the coming and going of symptoms, i have had it quite regularly since the last 4 weeks or so. with the placenta starting to take over this is completely normal. my m/s has just about completely gone now and i seem to be able to eat everything again :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Redrose like Jellytots said it's totally normal for symptoms to go at around 10 weeks as the placenta takes over and so you have less hormones whizzing about causing sickness and sore boobies! Even my sickness is easing now and I was only sick once late last night!! After being sick 8-10 times a day for the last 6 weeks, that is sooo good! I'm not feeling too bad this morning either so going to attempt to take Holly to toddler group this morning! Hope I'm not sick!

I've well and truly popped! My friend yesterday said I looked pregnant so I took another bump pic and it matches my 23 weeker with Holly! I can't believe it! What do you think? My bump at 13+5 x
 



Attached Files:







13+5.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jelly tots

wow emzy that has proper popped out, mine looks nothing like that, still looks like ive just eaten too much dinner. wont be long before im catching you up though :)


----------



## babyd0310

Great bump Emzy!!x


----------



## Euronova

RedRose19 said:


> little worried today... i woke up not feeling sick.. my boobs arent that sore.. just a little worried somethings wrong...
> my sickness comes and goes at the moment but it didnt affect me last night or this morning

I am with you on this one, although i didn't fancy eating anything last night. I feel ok this morning. Also I have not had any pulling/tugging in the last few days.
Scan can't come soon enough! X


----------



## TrAyBaby

wooooohoooo its PEACH day. Im offically classing myself as in the 2nd Trimester :happydance:

good luck at your scan today Emma x


----------



## pink23

Just popping in to say hi.
Will catch up later just on phone. Omg I am in love with professor green lol, I am blaming pregnancy hormones x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Wow I just compared this morning's bump with my 23 weeker with Holly. And it's bigger :haha: :blush: I must have extremely slack muscles after last time! baby probably doesn't know what to do with all that room!!
 



Attached Files:







13+5.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 3









23 weeks holly bump.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Gemini85

pink23 said:


> Just popping in to say hi.
> Will catch up later just on phone. Omg I am in love with professor green lol, I am blaming pregnancy hormones x

I happily admit to being in love with him, no hormone blame! Been to see him 3 times already this year! Lol x


----------



## Emzywemzy

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Just booked a gender scan for 29th December! Going to the same place I went with Holly and she recommended 17-18 weeks as the most accurate, so I will be 18 and a bit weeks! :pink: or :blue: ??


----------



## Gemini85

Emzywemzy said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance: Just booked a gender scan for 29th December! Going to the same place I went with Holly and she recommended 17-18 weeks as the most accurate, so I will be 18 and a bit weeks! :pink: or :blue: ??

hooray!!! mines 23rd, ill be 17+1, hoping its not too early!!! my friend went at 16, and they got hers right! they give you 4D pics included in the price at babybond too, is that where you are going? im wayyy excited already! a month!!! x


----------



## pink23

I'm glad it's not just me then Gemini . I'm planning to go in April but will be 31 weeks hoping my bump will catch His attention. I presume he's good if you've been 3 times then xx


----------



## Gemini85

pink23 said:


> I'm glad it's not just me then Gemini . I'm planning to go in April but will be 31 weeks hoping my bump will catch His attention. I presume he's good if you've been 3 times then xx

Really good! Where you thinking of going?! I'm jealous!!! C


----------



## Emzywemzy

Gemini85 said:


> Emzywemzy said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance: Just booked a gender scan for 29th December! Going to the same place I went with Holly and she recommended 17-18 weeks as the most accurate, so I will be 18 and a bit weeks! :pink: or :blue: ??
> 
> hooray!!! mines 23rd, ill be 17+1, hoping its not too early!!! my friend went at 16, and they got hers right! they give you 4D pics included in the price at babybond too, is that where you are going? im wayyy excited already! a month!!! xClick to expand...

You'll be fine, I went with Holly at 17 weeks and they told me almost certainly girl, but couldn't be 100% (I don't think they ever can with girls anyway!). I am going to a lovely place here called scan assure! I'd be going at 17 weeks but it's Christmas week so the lady can't do it.


----------



## Emzywemzy

This was my 17 week gender scan with Holly, it's my fave scan pic of her :)

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/23457_10150170771285473_743965472_11684658_7900553_n.jpg


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ps I think she looks like a chicken in that pic :haha:


----------



## pink23

Wolverhampton civic it's only a bus ride for me then x


----------



## Gemini85

Dammit, thats 2hrs from me! lol x


----------



## Gemini85

Emzywemzy said:


> This was my 17 week gender scan with Holly, it's my fave scan pic of her :)
> 
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/23457_10150170771285473_743965472_11684658_7900553_n.jpg


LOVE this Pic!


----------



## pink23

Isn't he doing a new tour though , his Facebook page had different dates xx


----------



## gemgem77

Hi All!!!

Babyd I am so pleased that your scan went well and you know what the problem is now

Emma1985 I hope we get to see your scan pics soon!!!

Girls did you all know about the free huggies starter pack you can get? xx


----------



## Gemini85

gemgem77 said:


> Hi All!!!
> 
> Babyd I am so pleased that your scan went well and you know what the problem is now
> 
> Emma1985 I hope we get to see your scan pics soon!!!
> 
> Girls did you all know about the free huggies starter pack you can get? xx

noooo, where? x


----------



## gemgem77

All you have to do is register on the Asda baby club- https://babyclub.asda.com/ and you then print the voucher off and go and get it from any Asda store. You get a pack of newborn nappies, wipes and a little white hat, very cute!!! xx


----------



## harri

You can get Mum and baby huggies kit from sainsburys too, it has a changing mat and some other stuff I can't remember! 
Also in the bounty mag there's a coupon for a free pack of huggies newborn from tesco :) x


----------



## pink23

I love freebies xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thanks for that Harri, missed that on the inside cover! Just about rescued it from the clutches of Holly before she destroyed the magazine as well!!

Thanks for that as well gem, I remember trying to get one from sainsbury's last time and they never had any in! I think you get a voucher with them if you sign up for the little ones club too x


----------



## abic77

Heloo y'all!!! How is everyone??

Firstly...CONGRATU-FLIPPIN-LATIONS Emzy on feeling better and not puking anymore!! Soooo pleased for you! 

Just sat here in my hotel room while DH has gone out for a run for an hour or so...it has taken me all this time to read all the pages i've missed!

Ladies...if i'm honest i'm a little scared/worried.....I had my scan last Friday (18th) and today my mobile has rung twice (at 11am and 3pm UK time) but because i took my voicemail off there's no message and the number came up as blocked. Anyway no-one ever calls my mobile (i usually use my work phone when giving my number out) and I am now worried that it's the Dr's surgery that have been trying to contact me.

I have literally been in a daze all day today and thinking the worse.....I am trying to tell myself that it could be someone else (I'm registered with a recruitment agency and they called me a couple of weeks ago about a job and it could be them calling again about a job...)

Anyway it's now the weekend and the Dr is closed so i guess i just have to block it from my mind but would the Drs be calling me if there was nothing to worry about? Would they call me to say my bloods came back but everything is normal?????

I am really scared and i just feel like i can't wait to get home to put my mind at ease......

Also.....forgot to take my happy pill last night, i have slept awful since i have been here (up EVERY hour last night and eventually woke up at 4am and didn't get back to sleep til 6am and slept 30 mins then)......i'm still suffering headaches and my vision has gone back to being all fuzzy on the left side. I am seeing people walking around with their coffee mugs and all i want is caffeine! I nneeeeeeed caffeine! I'm kinda putting the way i feel down to the shift in the time zone and the lack of sleep but i really just want some peace of mind that everything is ok with the bloodwork etc. I just don't know what i'll do if something is wrong. 

DH is being so so so so cute and because of that i keep crying coz i just keep thinking that i don't deserve him and that something is gonna go wrong because i don't deserve to be pregnant :-(

I know this sounds really stupid and i know in my normal state of mind i would give myself a reality check but the way that i feel at the moment, at this precise moment is i can't help but think this isn't gonna work out and that DH will leave me and i'll be all on my own. 

Can missing one day of my anti-d's really do this to me? If i am like this after 1 day what will i be like when i come off them completely? I have to come off by 20 weeks.....scared and confused and tired........

sorry for the waffle girls. Miss you all much and glad i have you to lean on 

gonna try having a nap now.....

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Abi hun, try not to worry. Like you said, it most probably was the recruitment agency or something like that. Worrying won't change anything, so try and enjoy your holiday and worry about it when you get back. If it was the docs, it may be as simple as you need iron tablets or something if your iron levels were low, as that's common. It's unlikely to be anything to worry about, so don't!

As for feeling weird, travelling along will do that to you, never mind missing your AD AND worrying about phone calls AND being pregnant and hormonal. You're allowed to feel weird and stressed and hormonal, you're pregnant :hugs:


----------



## abic77

Cheers hun....I know i am being silly but i think when i get myself into a state i cant see the wood for the trees! I think i need to go out, distract myself with nice food and try and get a good night sleep!
PS decided not to have a nap....had one at 6pm ish last night for an hour and i think that's what kept me awake all night!

PS what the heck are you doing up still? is it not past your bedtime?


----------



## abic77

PS thank goodness for free wifi in hotel rooms.....you KNOW that wouldn't happen at home!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'm off to bed in a min, it's only ten to 11! Gonna grab a shower and then go to bed I think. Hubby was in bed at 9.30 tonight. Man, we know how to live!!!

Enjoy the rest of your hols and DON'T STRESS ABOUT PHONE CALLS!!! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

ps sick only once again today! Hurrah!!


----------



## TrAyBaby

uuugggg been up since 5am.......can't sleep. Im on my holiday week from all my jobs, im supposed to be enjoying some much needed lie-in's and rest but now im up even earlier than when im on my normal working week!!!!!!!! This is day 3 of my holidays and already im a little bored so get this actually gonna pop into work for a few hours just to get a few things done.........FOR FREE!!!!!!!! My mothers right i am a work-a-holic boooooooooooooo


----------



## emma1985

Morning girlies,

Just a quick update, I had my scan last night, everything is perfect, baby was wriggling and stretching, waving too!
Baby now 1 day ahead which pushes me to due date of May 31st. 

Hope you are all well,

Abic, don't worry I'm sure everythink is fine.
Emzy, yay for feeling abit better.
I so need to log on, on my laptop to read all the bits, hard work on my phone! X


----------



## FirstBean

Abic- As the others have said enjoy your holiday and dont worry about phone calls as Emzy said if it is the Docs it will most likely be something to do with iron tablets they rang me and I had to go on iron tablets when I had Ollie. But as you say it the recruitment agency rings you every couple of weeks so it could be them.
Emzy- Great News on only been sick once I bet its such a relief to be only been sick once.
Emma- Great news on your scan.
I am feeling abit worried as my symptoms are now disappearing I know I am nearly 12 weeks and the placenta is taking over but it is still worrying as I havent had a scan yet I just want to know everything is okay. I want Friday to hurry up to have my scan.


----------



## broodybelle

Abic- try to relax and enjoy your holiday. I'm sure everything is fine. :hugs:
Emzy- what a relief for you. You must be feeling almost human compared to the last few weeks. No idea how you have done it!

Well DH wanted to hear baby's heartbeat on the doppler as he hasn't heard it yet. I couldn't find it and told him that it was because I was hungry- baby likes food! So he went to the bakery to pick up some goodies and then had to leave for footy. Found heartbeat straight away once he'd left.:haha:

So text him a picture of the screen showing the heartrate as proof. Baby already being stubborn- suspect it will take after me then...

xx


----------



## broodybelle

Posted this in First Tri as there were a few posts about dopplers and what people were searching for, so thought I'd share it here too.

[URL=https://s1090.photobucket.com/albums/i378/superhan82/?action=view&current=video-2011-11-26-13-09-02.mp4][IMG]https://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i378/superhan82/th_video-2011-11-26-13-09-02.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Emzywemzy

Quiet in here again girls! Where is everyone?

14 weeks tomorrow! What fruit is next? And no sick again yet today! Last night was sick once before bed, same night before! Can't believe it seems the sickness is finally going!! 6 weeks of hell!


----------



## TrAyBaby

im sooooooo excited girls.

While im waiting for my OH to get over his hangover a bit (as he was stinking drunk last night, out for his best friends birthday & he just got engaged). Im going to pop to work for a few hours again. I know im still on holidays but i cant help it. Anyway in a few hours after he finishes throwing up...................... he is taking me................................................ to see the ............................................................COCA COLA TRUCK eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek. Im such a child, i love christmas and this is the ultimate christmas symbol, next to santa of course, but i guess we have coke to thank for that too. Gonna be a fun afternoon :happydance:


----------



## broodybelle

What happened to everyone? It's rather quiet. Would normally have about 4 or 5 pages to catch up on, but my last post is still on the last page! 

Anybody out there?
x


----------



## Mei190

I am still lurking here girls. Just waiting for my scan day tomorrow so I can give you all a good report!


----------



## dt1234565

Mei190 said:


> I am still lurking here girls. Just waiting for my scan day tomorrow so I can give you all a good report!

Everything crossed for tomorrow Mei am sure all is well and I hope you get a bit more info tomorrow too x x


----------



## emma1985

Morning girls.

I'm okay today, except developed a weird taste in my mouth and throat, its yucky and won't go away.
We went out with friends last night, my friend kirstie is due on Friday and she is massive, all bump though, really neat and tidy! I cannot wait to be 39 weeks!
We all have so much to look forward to inbetween, xmas, new year, easter. My birthday is 8th jan and we have a few wknds away booked, hubbys bday in march and our anniversary in May, so I'm trying to focus on the next event or appointment rather than thinking about getting to the end. 

I'm getting excited now, my belly is starting to pop, hubby was sooo giddy at the scan, bless him, he sleeps with his hands on my belly all night, which can be uncomfy, but is also very sweet.

What you all doing today? Were going to go for a ride out and a walk somewhere, enjoy some time just us, its not something we get very often.


----------



## Gemini85

heyyyy! soz, been sleeping mostly! woke up at 4AM this morning with the runs (soz TMI) and was then up with it every half hour! anyone else still struggling with tiredness? i got up at 9am yesterday, went and did a shop at ASDA, then was meant to be watching OH play football from 1, ended up sleeping through the entire thing in the car! lol, then was knackered still at 10 last night! driving me nuts! still feel so completely heavy allll over! cant wait to start feeling better! x


----------



## cricket in VA

Hey, sorry I've been quiet. Have checked in, but too tired to even bother typing! I had my 12 wk appt last Tuesday, heard the heartbeat again. Then NT scan on Wed...got to see the little bugger. Already an adolescent - wouldn't turn the way the tech wanted him to for a long time, then finally snapped the nasal bone pic and baby rolled over and put her back to us. Pretty funny. All sorts of wriggling and waving...pretty amazing to see! I survived the Thanksgiving feast at my house, cried a lot when my mom left, and am now trying to relax while PILs are out at a christening. They leave tomorrow, I think. As for the tum, finally had a few days of minimal sickness (like Emzy...yay!!) so have managed to eat a bit more, but still stopped up. Quite uncomfortable now...just took a pill that should help clear me out - it's been days!

Hope all are doing well and enjoying their weekends and holidays!


----------



## Emzywemzy

No sick for 2 days!!! And I feel human again! Full of energy and back to myself. Thank you placenta!! Still signed off this week then will be back to work a week tomorrow. Just the same as with holly at 14 weeks. 

Speaking of which 14 weeks today!! 26 (hopefully a bit less!) To go!


----------



## Emzywemzy

My ticker appears to be stuck! Booo what fruit am I? Lol


----------



## RedRose19

a lemon :D i cant wait to be 12 weeks already... just 1 week and 2 days til then :D


----------



## Gemini85

Congrats emzywemzy!!!! X


----------



## LittleBird

Happy 14 weeks, emzy!

I'm still around, but I haven't been typing much. Still feel like crap. I am hoping it will ease up soon. I'm not throwing up, just feeling nauseous all day long. At least my tummy is acting more normal. I had two days of regular bowel movements. I'm not sure what happened to my runs! :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yay a lemon!! Lol


----------



## miss_nat84

Congrats on lemon Emzy how exciting :D I'm still a peach hehehe
That's wonderful news that most of you girls who have been sick are starting to feel better :D and for those who aren't I hope it fades away for you soon :) I've been soooo lucky I didnt get any sickness at all, I followed my mums genes with that as she didn't get sick with either me or my sister :)

Has anyone had any trouble with dizziness? The past 2 mornings I have woken up feeling really light headed and had to have something sugary to make it go away... It worries me a lot as my mum had gestational diabetes with my sister and apparently you are at higher risk of getting it if you have someone in your family with type 2 diabetes and my Nanna (my mums mum) has that :/ I have a doctors appointment on Wednesday so going to get it checked then just incase, cause I know it generally doesn't start until you're about 22-24 weeks and I'm only 13 and a bit..... Eeek!


----------



## Emzywemzy

I've been getting dizzy if I get up too quickly! I have to have the 3 hour GD test at 26 weeks. Had to have it last time too because my bmi is high, but came back fine and I didn't have it. Bit boring really, have to have blood taken, then drink a load of lucozade on an empty stomach (blurgh!) and wait 3 hours then have more blood taken!


----------



## cliqmo

Hey guys, I am so pleased to hear that you are starting to feel more human too :happydance: 

I am much less tired and nauseous now, so feeling pretty good!! Also a couple of times over the last few days I have felt a really odd sensation when sat down- it almost feels like a little fish is swimming a few inches below my belly button?? - only for a second and then it goes... do you think this could be 'quickening'?? I reeeally hope so :happydance:


----------



## pink23

hi girls im still here lol. been working this weekennd. I actually love where I work but stay clear of the flu people and children with suspected chicken pox.
I am telling work next week so it wont be as bad and they will look out for me to. 
Emzy- i am so happy sickness is easing, i know I didnt have it as bad but the feeling of not being sick is so nice isnt it.
Not to long till my 12 week scan and I cant wait. Im sure i have been feeling flutters and its so wierd , but cant wait for actual kicks lol xx


----------



## pink23

must of been typing at same time emzy- really hope you dont get gd xx
my diabetes is actually doing quite well at mo xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ooh yes cliqmo that's exactly what it feels like! That's how I described it to Dh, like a little fish swimming! And I get a weird fizzy feeling as well!


----------



## dawnky1983

TrAyBaby said:


> im sooooooo excited girls.
> 
> While im waiting for my OH to get over his hangover a bit (as he was stinking drunk last night, out for his best friends birthday & he just got engaged). Im going to pop to work for a few hours again. I know im still on holidays but i cant help it. Anyway in a few hours after he finishes throwing up...................... he is taking me................................................ to see the ............................................................COCA COLA TRUCK eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek. Im such a child, i love christmas and this is the ultimate christmas symbol, next to santa of course, but i guess we have coke to thank for that too. Gonna be a fun afternoon :happydance:

hey we went to see the coca cola truck too today!went with some friends and their wee boy he was sooo excited to get his photo taken!whereabouts in scotland are you,i know there were a few trucks out today!x


----------



## cricket in VA

So exciting, Cliqmo! Can't wait to feel my little fish!


----------



## cricket in VA

So much for not being sick...at least I had a few days to remind me what I used to feel like! Rough, rough night. Awkward with the PIL here, but no real choice.


----------



## Gemini85

cricket in VA said:


> So much for not being sick...at least I had a few days to remind me what I used to feel like! Rough, rough night. Awkward with the PIL here, but no real choice.

That sucks cricket, what a nightmare, my sickness has been much better, I feel for those still suffering!

Has anyone else started to experience really poo sleep but only at night? My legs feel so restless, I spend the whole time tossing and turning!!! X


----------



## babyd0310

Morning everyone! Hope you are all well and had a good weekend. Can't believe it is monday already! I am a lime today :happydance: one week till my NT scan. I have definitely been feeling movements over the weekend, can't believe I am feeling it so early, I would describe it as a little fish aswell! I have my booking in appointment later on, cant really remember what happened last time xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

dawnky1983 said:


> TrAyBaby said:
> 
> 
> im sooooooo excited girls.
> 
> While im waiting for my OH to get over his hangover a bit (as he was stinking drunk last night, out for his best friends birthday & he just got engaged). Im going to pop to work for a few hours again. I know im still on holidays but i cant help it. Anyway in a few hours after he finishes throwing up...................... he is taking me................................................ to see the ............................................................COCA COLA TRUCK eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek. Im such a child, i love christmas and this is the ultimate christmas symbol, next to santa of course, but i guess we have coke to thank for that too. Gonna be a fun afternoon :happydance:
> 
> hey we went to see the coca cola truck too today!went with some friends and their wee boy he was sooo excited to get his photo taken!whereabouts in scotland are you,i know there were a few trucks out today!xClick to expand...


Im in Aberdeen. I was so excited too and i got my picture taken. I felt like such a bg kid but i don't care :haha: Where abouts in Scotland are you????

There is definetly something happening down there. Maybe im about to pop! Last night i kept having pressure on my left side of my uterus, this is where my bubba is, i know from all the scans and using my doppler. But i also had to pee like every 45 mins last night, so something was definetly moving or putting pressure on me. I made OH take a photo so i could compare it with my 12 week photo from last week and i do look a lot bigger. However my 12 week photo was taken first thing in the morning and my 13 week photo was taken at night after i had just eaten a CHIPPER supper!!!! If im brave enough i might post pics later.

Happy Monday everyone oh and good luck with your scan today Mei


----------



## emma1985

Morning everyone, 

Hope you are all okay! 

Anyone else think time is flying past?


----------



## Emzywemzy

I do Emma! Last time time went soooo slowly, but I can't believe I'm 14 weeks already. I think for me it's because this time I already have a LO to run around after and so the new baby isn't all I think about, if you know what I mean?

I went to babies r us yesterday and was looking at all the cot bedding and sets they have. If I have another girl this is what I will get:

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/medias/sys_master/8610971187071696.jpg

It's so lovely :) Couldn't find any I liked for a boy yet.

Cricket I'm with you, I was sick again this morning after not being for 2 days. Still, lots better than I was!

Gemini I'm sleeping ok at the mo but when I was lying in bed last night I was thinking about last time when I was further on and with bad spd and I could never get comfortable! I slept so badly for the last 8 weeks or so. So far I am sleeping ok, but getting up a couple of times for a wee.


----------



## Emzywemzy

This is lovely too!! https://www.lollipoplane.co.uk/uk/c...s-and-two/prickles-and-twoo-bedding-bale.html

I can only find girls stuff I like!!!


----------



## RedRose19

im gonna ring the maternity hospital today as ive still not got my scan date :growlmad: im 11 weeks 2mor like that so takes the piss, i feel they dont care about me and are judging me cuz of my age so im not important.. i dunno stupid but my docs lost my bloods too :cry:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Red rose defo ring them!! I bet they've lost your referral or something. That happened to me last time, except with my booking in appointment. I got my scan appointment but never got a booking appointment, so went for my scan and they were like, errr you haven't even booked in! Turns out my GP sent the referral incorrectly!


----------



## RedRose19

like ive been once already for a scan cuz of my last mc's but ive not heard from them since :( def calling them today, i hate having to ring up and sounding like your complaining even tho i wont be i just want my scan

anyway on to good things i can feel like butterfly feeling.. its great it feels so much different to gas.. i hope its baby


----------



## gemgem77

Morning Ladies,

I'm still here lol Had a really busy weekend down in Deal with friends and didn't get a chance to log on. 
Emzy glad your feeling better and not being sick as much

Cliqmo that sounds amazing and I cannot wait to start feeling my baby move!

Redrose if I didn't have a date for my scan I would be fuming!! I bet they have lost or not recieved your referral.

I am not sleeping too well at the moment. I am up around 4 times a night for a wee and then around 3am I really struggle to get back to sleep :(
Poor dh last night I apparently screamed and shouted at him in my sleep for god knows what!!! Anyone else doing this? 

On a lighter note I have my scan tomorrow at last yayyyyy!!!!!! xx


----------



## jelly tots

TrAyBaby said:


> im sooooooo excited girls.
> 
> While im waiting for my OH to get over his hangover a bit (as he was stinking drunk last night, out for his best friends birthday & he just got engaged). Im going to pop to work for a few hours again. I know im still on holidays but i cant help it. Anyway in a few hours after he finishes throwing up...................... he is taking me................................................ to see the ............................................................COCA COLA TRUCK eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek. Im such a child, i love christmas and this is the ultimate christmas symbol, next to santa of course, but i guess we have coke to thank for that too. Gonna be a fun afternoon :happydance:

ooo how exciting! its not come to lincoln and i couldnt be doing with travelling all the way to leeds for it last week. ive still not seen the advert yet although.



Mei190 said:


> I am still lurking here girls. Just waiting for my scan day tomorrow so I can give you all a good report!

hope it all goes well mei, im sure your little bean is still hanging on in there and getting stronger by the day.



emma1985 said:


> Morning girls.
> 
> I'm okay today, except developed a weird taste in my mouth and throat, its yucky and won't go away.
> We went out with friends last night, my friend kirstie is due on Friday and she is massive, all bump though, really neat and tidy! I cannot wait to be 39 weeks!
> We all have so much to look forward to inbetween, xmas, new year, easter. My birthday is 8th jan and we have a few wknds away booked, hubbys bday in march and our anniversary in May, so I'm trying to focus on the next event or appointment rather than thinking about getting to the end.
> 
> I'm getting excited now, my belly is starting to pop, hubby was sooo giddy at the scan, bless him, he sleeps with his hands on my belly all night, which can be uncomfy, but is also very sweet.
> 
> What you all doing today? Were going to go for a ride out and a walk somewhere, enjoy some time just us, its not something we get very often.

i had that weird taste thing a few weeks ago, made everything taste awful. thankfully its gone now. 
thats nice you have milestones in between to break up the wait. we have a few things like that, hubsters birthday in feb, mine in april, hubster doing the london marathon, then the home renovation show in march and a couple of other things. my friends wedding is the 9th june, so just praying baby makes an early appearance or at least comes on time so i can make it.



Gemini85 said:


> heyyyy! soz, been sleeping mostly! woke up at 4AM this morning with the runs (soz TMI) and was then up with it every half hour! anyone else still struggling with tiredness? i got up at 9am yesterday, went and did a shop at ASDA, then was meant to be watching OH play football from 1, ended up sleeping through the entire thing in the car! lol, then was knackered still at 10 last night! driving me nuts! still feel so completely heavy allll over! cant wait to start feeling better! x

hope you are feeling better now.
yes been proper struggling with tiredness, especially doing full days at work, i just crash when i get home. this weekend i didnt do a huge amount, i went shopping in town for a few hours and was knackered when i got back home.



cricket in VA said:


> Hey, sorry I've been quiet. Have checked in, but too tired to even bother typing! I had my 12 wk appt last Tuesday, heard the heartbeat again. Then NT scan on Wed...got to see the little bugger. Already an adolescent - wouldn't turn the way the tech wanted him to for a long time, then finally snapped the nasal bone pic and baby rolled over and put her back to us. Pretty funny. All sorts of wriggling and waving...pretty amazing to see! I survived the Thanksgiving feast at my house, cried a lot when my mom left, and am now trying to relax while PILs are out at a christening. They leave tomorrow, I think. As for the tum, finally had a few days of minimal sickness (like Emzy...yay!!) so have managed to eat a bit more, but still stopped up. Quite uncomfortable now...just took a pill that should help clear me out - it's been days!
> 
> Hope all are doing well and enjoying their weekends and holidays!

glad the scan went well, they can be awkward buggers cant they lol. mine kept moving around too much so took her ages to get a decent shot to check the nt.
glad thanksgiving went well and you have had a reduction in the sickness, hope you manage to go very soon. defo not a comfortable thing to have.



Emzywemzy said:


> No sick for 2 days!!! And I feel human again! Full of energy and back to myself. Thank you placenta!! Still signed off this week then will be back to work a week tomorrow. Just the same as with holly at 14 weeks.
> 
> Speaking of which 14 weeks today!! 26 (hopefully a bit less!) To go!

yey! glad you are still feeling better.



LittleBird said:


> Happy 14 weeks, emzy!
> 
> I'm still around, but I haven't been typing much. Still feel like crap. I am hoping it will ease up soon. I'm not throwing up, just feeling nauseous all day long. At least my tummy is acting more normal. I had two days of regular bowel movements. I'm not sure what happened to my runs! :)

glad you are getting back to more normal.



miss_nat84 said:


> Congrats on lemon Emzy how exciting :D I'm still a peach hehehe
> That's wonderful news that most of you girls who have been sick are starting to feel better :D and for those who aren't I hope it fades away for you soon :) I've been soooo lucky I didnt get any sickness at all, I followed my mums genes with that as she didn't get sick with either me or my sister :)
> 
> Has anyone had any trouble with dizziness? The past 2 mornings I have woken up feeling really light headed and had to have something sugary to make it go away... It worries me a lot as my mum had gestational diabetes with my sister and apparently you are at higher risk of getting it if you have someone in your family with type 2 diabetes and my Nanna (my mums mum) has that :/ I have a doctors appointment on Wednesday so going to get it checked then just incase, cause I know it generally doesn't start until you're about 22-24 weeks and I'm only 13 and a bit..... Eeek!

nope not had any problems with dizziness so far, although once baby gets bigger i more than likely will if i get up too fast or something as apparently gets very common then.



Gemini85 said:


> cricket in VA said:
> 
> 
> So much for not being sick...at least I had a few days to remind me what I used to feel like! Rough, rough night. Awkward with the PIL here, but no real choice.
> 
> That sucks cricket, what a nightmare, my sickness has been much better, I feel for those still suffering!
> 
> Has anyone else started to experience really poo sleep but only at night? My legs feel so restless, I spend the whole time tossing and turning!!! XClick to expand...

yep lots of rubbish nights sleeps, keep waking up uncomfortable or with my apnoea so knackered when it comes to the morning. then i really dont want to get out of bed but my bladder has other ideas.



babyd0310 said:


> Morning everyone! Hope you are all well and had a good weekend. Can't believe it is monday already! I am a lime today :happydance: one week till my NT scan. I have definitely been feeling movements over the weekend, can't believe I am feeling it so early, I would describe it as a little fish aswell! I have my booking in appointment later on, cant really remember what happened last time xx

ive had feelings like that too but wasnt sure what it was, thought maybe was just my tummy or something. thats amazing if it is the first feelings of baby moving around. how cool.



Emzywemzy said:


> I do Emma! Last time time went soooo slowly, but I can't believe I'm 14 weeks already. I think for me it's because this time I already have a LO to run around after and so the new baby isn't all I think about, if you know what I mean?
> 
> I went to babies r us yesterday and was looking at all the cot bedding and sets they have. If I have another girl this is what I will get:
> 
> https://www.toysrus.co.uk/medias/sys_master/8610971187071696.jpg
> 
> It's so lovely :) Couldn't find any I liked for a boy yet.
> 
> Cricket I'm with you, I was sick again this morning after not being for 2 days. Still, lots better than I was!
> 
> Gemini I'm sleeping ok at the mo but when I was lying in bed last night I was thinking about last time when I was further on and with bad spd and I could never get comfortable! I slept so badly for the last 8 weeks or so. So far I am sleeping ok, but getting up a couple of times for a wee.

thats a lovely set, i like the jungle one at babies r us, its the theme i think we are going to go for as it will suit both. then when they get a bit bigger i can change it to suit.


hope everyone is having a good morning. i put the xmas decorations up at work this morning and already getting negative comments, i only have 14 working days left and told them there will be no more pink xmas tree as im taking it with me (i brought it in initially a few years ago) so just to humour me for the last few weeks. does look fabulous though :D


----------



## Gemini85

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplay0_10751_-1_122349_10001

i like this one for a boy, however as we are in a rental property and cant really decorate, we will prob end up with a nuteral beige type one, there is a bear one in mamas and papas thats lovely x


----------



## jelly tots

Gemini85 said:


> https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplay0_10751_-1_122349_10001
> 
> i like this one for a boy, however as we are in a rental property and cant really decorate, we will prob end up with a nuteral beige type one, there is a bear one in mamas and papas thats lovely x

we are the same with living in quarters, but i plan to stick a few pictures up or something, but having everything else colourful should hopefully distract from the mass of magnolia.


----------



## babyd0310

Lovely sets Emzy. I haven't even started looking yet! We live in a 2 bed place, so i'm not sure if we will even be here when the baby comes and if we are then we will prob move out once the baby is 6 months, so he/she might not even have it's own bedroom here :sad1: and our room isn't big enough for a cot. I do feel a little sad about it, because it was so lovely last time when we decorated graces room...I really love our house, so I don't want to move but then on the other hand would be lovely to have somewhere bigger before the baby comes x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Jelly tots we have the my jungle family one from mothercare for Holly. Went for neutral, even though we knew we were having a girl I thought best to do neutral just in case! But then although it looks lovely, I kind of wished that I'd done girly, so this time I am going to do pink or blue :) 

Gemini that is nice for a boy, but I'm really struggling with liking boy stuff!! I was the same last time and turned out I was having a girl, so maybe that's the case this time, we will see in a month!! I kinda like this one for a boy though:

https://www.lollipoplane.co.uk/uk/c.../fish-and-chips-bedding-bale-cot-cot-bed.html

I also picked my swing yesterday lol 

either:

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/medias/sys_master/8610177761849408.jpg

or:

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/medias/sys_master/8610177761838480.jpg

I did have a fisher price one with Holly but I ended up giving it to a friend as she had a very colicy baby (like Holly was) and as I found it such a help with that, I gave it to her when Holly outgrew it as she was at her wits end. So I will be buying a new one. Still got the bouncer chair and that from Holly though.


----------



## Gemini85

the swings are lovely, where are they from? x


----------



## RedRose19

omg yayyyyyyyyyyyyy i got my scan date :happydance: i rang up and said i didnt get one yet, so its december 6th at 2.50 :cloud9: omg excited!


----------



## jelly tots

RedRose19 said:


> omg yayyyyyyyyyyyyy i got my scan date :happydance: i rang up and said i didnt get one yet, so its december 6th at 2.50 :cloud9: omg excited!

thats fab you have finally got it sorted. bet you cant wait now, at least its only a week away.


ive been looking at swings and bouncer chairs, not sure which to get. can you lock the swings in a number of positions so you can also use them for feeding etc? i know the bouncer chairs are good for that, but dont want to buy things which are similar otherwise other things will end up not getting used.
might just stick to a nice bouncer chair that vibrates and plays music etc, my friends kids loved theirs.


----------



## RedRose19

i def want to get a swingy chair for bubs..

thanks jelly tots, i really cant wait, i bet this week will go by so slow now haha


----------



## gemgem77

No one replied to my post :( So I will tell you all again it's finally my 12weekk scan tomorrow!!!!!! And will be announcing on facebook :)


----------



## gemgem77

Didn't mean to come across like a spoilt brat LOL just re read my post!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

yaaaaaaay geeeeemmm!!!


----------



## gemgem77

:rofl: Thanks Emzy!!!!! I am a little excited about it :wohoo::loopy::headspin: !!!!! (Also a little nervous too though)


----------



## RedRose19

gemgem77 said:


> No one replied to my post :( So I will tell you all again it's finally my 12weekk scan tomorrow!!!!!! And will be announcing on facebook :)

:happydance: hope all goes well and baby does plenty of jumping around :flower:


----------



## Gemini85

gemgem77 said:


> Didn't mean to come across like a spoilt brat LOL just re read my post!!

Awwwww sorry sweetie! Can't wait to see your pics! Make sure you ask any questions, I wish i had! I don't recall seeing the nasal bone on the face profile, really wish id asked to see it now! Lol x


----------



## TrAyBaby

woooooooooooohooooooooo good luck tomorrow gemgem. Hope your bubba behaves if you're having the NT measurement done xx


----------



## jelly tots

gemgem77 said:


> No one replied to my post :( So I will tell you all again it's finally my 12weekk scan tomorrow!!!!!! And will be announcing on facebook :)

sorry chick, i missed it as i did my extra long post replying and it must have popped above that when i submitted.
thats great, bet you cant wait to announce.
my link is a few pages back from beginning of last week if you want to add.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Gemini the swings are from babies r us. 

I can highly recommend both a swing and a bouncer chair. The bouncer chairs are INVALUABLE, Holly came room to room with me in hers, allowed me to cook dinner and have a shower whilst she watched. Could not have lived without it! Would recommend a 'bucket' chair style one, so that small babies can sit comfortably in it. I had this one and will use the same one for this baby. It vibrates and plays music and was a bargain at Asda as well. Mine was a blue colour though https://direct.asda.com/Bright-Starts-Butterfly-Blossoms-Bouncer/002670656,default,pd.html

As for swings, I highly recommend one too. I didn't buy one at first but Holly was very colicy and it was the only thing that would settle her. She wouldn't nap anywhere but in her swing and her pram until she was about 4/5 months old too. It actually saved my life! lol You can get ones that recline in different positions and stuff. I had one like this. 

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3765270.htm?CMPID=GS001&_%24ja%3Dkw%3A{keyword}%7Ccgn%3Apla%7C%7C3765270%7Ctsid%3A11677%7Ccn%3Apla%7 C%7C3765270%7Cmt%3A{MatchType}%7Ccrid%3A14542145259

As for using them for feeding, I never did. I preferred to hold Holly on my lap when feeding. Although the bouncer chairs were useful for after a feed, as if you lie them down right after a feed sometimes they are a bit sick.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yay redrose!!! 

I forgot to celebrate yesterday, I'm officially in the 2nd tri now :happydance:


----------



## cricket in VA

gemgem77 said:


> :rofl: Thanks Emzy!!!!! I am a little excited about it :wohoo::loopy::headspin: !!!!! (Also a little nervous too though)

I was super nervous too, but when you see your little one wriggling around and waving at you it's amazing. Totally worth the wait and the sickness and the nerves! Post your pics when you get a chance!!


----------



## cricket in VA

Emzywemzy said:


> Yay redrose!!!
> 
> I forgot to celebrate yesterday, I'm officially in the 2nd tri now :happydance:

Such a great feeling!! Seemed like we'd never make it and now we're all getting close! So, the 14th week is the official transition week?


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yes the trimesters are as follows:

1st Tri- Weeks 1- 13 weeks 6 days
2nd Tri- Weeks 14- 26 weeks 6 days
3rd Tri- Weeks 27- 40

Some people like to count 2nd tri from 13 weeks though, but this time I waited til 14 weeks to officially celebrate lol


----------



## Gemini85

Pah, I was outta there at 12 weeks! Haha! I scaredOH last night by saying in just over 6 weeks we would be at half way point! His face bless him!!! X


----------



## Euronova

RedRose19 said:


> omg yayyyyyyyyyyyyy i got my scan date :happydance: i rang up and said i didnt get one yet, so its december 6th at 2.50 :cloud9: omg excited!

How exciting!!! I will have mine exactly a week after you! so we keep being a week apart :) how are you feeling??


----------



## cricket in VA

I'm with you, Laura! But I'll compromise and celebrate now at 13 weeks :)

So blech this morning! Just lost my ginger ale, which is the one thing I can usually count on to stay down. It feels even worse after having a break! And still very little coming out the other end...might need another call to the doc.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Tell me about it cricket, it's defo worse after having a break!

I know Gemini, I was 2nd tri in my head at 12 weeks lol Scary to think half way at 20 weeks. Was more than half way with Holly as she was early! I really hope this one is as well, I never had the misfortune of going overdue or having to be induced! My gran had both her babies at 38 weeks, so maybe I will follow suit. My Mum was overdue with me by 10 days and 14 days with my sister.


----------



## cricket in VA

Emzy, I think I was secretly hoping it was over...guess not. But hey, a break means it's getting better, right??


----------



## RedRose19

ladies im so excited oh has got me an early xmas present.. hes taking me to see beauty and the beast in theatre :cloud9: he had to tell me early as he wants me to pick which day we get to go on.. so excited!


----------



## jelly tots

what a lovely surprise red, i went to see beauty and the beast on ice a few years ago at sheffield, was fantastic.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ooh exciting Red rose! When are you going?

Cricket, yes it means it's on the way out! I've only been sick once today and was really disappointed as I thought it had gone completely, but I remember last time it being significantly better and I was still sick on the odd day here and there for a few weeks after, which is fine compared to how I have been!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

I was just looking through my newborn photos of Holly and it finally hit me that I am going to have another one :cloud9: Awwww all warm and snuggly :cloud9: Hope you don't mind me sharing a couple of pics. This is Holly on the day she was born;

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/40520_10150262650930473_743965472_14211698_4610217_n.jpg

And this is my favourite newborn photo of Holly, at 1 day old:

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/40493_10150263249790473_743965472_14231203_7044468_n.jpg


----------



## RedRose19

awwww lovely pics :cloud9: is it ok to confess in here that secretly i want a baby girl sooooooo much.. i mean obviously i will love which ever i have but deep down id love a baby girl at our wedding.. little dress and hair band.. oh gosh..

i think we will prob book the tickets for a week before xmas as we have a concert to go to on the 16th of dec with friends.. so maybe the following week.


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks everyone!!! 
*Traybaby* I am having the NT done I think!! Is that for the measurements on the neck etc? 
*Jellytots* Did you mean add you to facebook? I am already on yours! I'm Gemma Scott-Hake
*Cricket* I knoww it's only natural to feel slightly nervous and cannot wait to see baby jumping about, ooh just made my stomach flip over lol 
I will post pics as soon as I can. i am hoping to wrok from home after but not sure if I will be able so pics might not be till evening, although will log on and tell you all how I got on.

Do I have to go with a full bladder? I read all the leaflets and can't see any mention of it and was just wondering? 

*Emzy* Very cute pics and makes me get so excited to have my own cute baby!!
*
Redrose* Very jelous of you going to see Beauty and the Beast what a lovely hubby!

*Laura* I have not even thought of questions lol I'd better get thinking lol xx


----------



## cricket in VA

Emzywemzy said:


> Ooh exciting Red rose! When are you going?
> 
> Cricket, yes it means it's on the way out! I've only been sick once today and was really disappointed as I thought it had gone completely, but I remember last time it being significantly better and I was still sick on the odd day here and there for a few weeks after, which is fine compared to how I have been!!

I got really sick for about 4 hours last night, and then 2 times so far this morning. I do need to work this evening, so hoping it levels out!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Gem yes you need to go with a full bladder x

Red rose I secretly really wanted a baby girl with Holly. This time I don't have a preference really :)


----------



## cricket in VA

Redrose...so fun!! It sounds lovely - you deserve a nice night out!


----------



## cricket in VA

gemgem77 said:


> Thanks everyone!!!
> *Traybaby* I am having the NT done I think!! Is that for the measurements on the neck etc?
> *Jellytots* Did you mean add you to facebook? I am already on yours! I'm Gemma Scott-Hake
> *Cricket* I knoww it's only natural to feel slightly nervous and cannot wait to see baby jumping about, ooh just made my stomach flip over lol
> I will post pics as soon as I can. i am hoping to wrok from home after but not sure if I will be able so pics might not be till evening, although will log on and tell you all how I got on.
> 
> Do I have to go with a full bladder? I read all the leaflets and can't see any mention of it and was just wondering?
> 
> *Emzy* Very cute pics and makes me get so excited to have my own cute baby!!
> *
> Redrose* Very jelous of you going to see Beauty and the Beast what a lovely hubby!
> 
> *Laura* I have not even thought of questions lol I'd better get thinking lol xx

Yeah...the NT measures the fluid levels in the back of the neck and looks for a nasal bone. My little plum wouldn't give the nurse a profile shot for quite awhile...she kept tapping my belly with the ultrasound thing to get him to turn. Finally did, and then immediately turned and mooned us! All looked good, although we don't get the probability back until later this week due to the holiday.


----------



## gemgem77

Ahh bless your little bubba. So the midwife does tell you if all looks good? Me and dh ere talking about this last night and were thinking how horrible waiting for the results


----------



## jelly tots

RedRose19 said:


> awwww lovely pics :cloud9: is it ok to confess in here that secretly i want a baby girl sooooooo much.. i mean obviously i will love which ever i have but deep down id love a baby girl at our wedding.. little dress and hair band.. oh gosh..
> 
> i think we will prob book the tickets for a week before xmas as we have a concert to go to on the 16th of dec with friends.. so maybe the following week.

i know its really bad but i secretly want a little girl too. we both want at least one of each at the end of the day, but this time round i would love a girl. i feel such a bad mum already, obviously without a doubt whichever it will be will be loved just the same.


----------



## jelly tots

gemgem77 said:


> Thanks everyone!!!
> *Traybaby* I am having the NT done I think!! Is that for the measurements on the neck etc?
> *Jellytots* Did you mean add you to facebook? I am already on yours! I'm Gemma Scott-Hake
> *Cricket* I knoww it's only natural to feel slightly nervous and cannot wait to see baby jumping about, ooh just made my stomach flip over lol
> I will post pics as soon as I can. i am hoping to wrok from home after but not sure if I will be able so pics might not be till evening, although will log on and tell you all how I got on.
> 
> Do I have to go with a full bladder? I read all the leaflets and can't see any mention of it and was just wondering?
> 
> *Emzy* Very cute pics and makes me get so excited to have my own cute baby!!
> *
> Redrose* Very jelous of you going to see Beauty and the Beast what a lovely hubby!
> 
> *Laura* I have not even thought of questions lol I'd better get thinking lol xx

lol, im having such a blonde day. i remembered you were already on there as soon as i posted it. oops!

write all of your questions down, as it helped me remember exactly what i wanted to ask. the first time i forgot 1 or 2 things and that really bugged me.



cricket in VA said:


> Emzywemzy said:
> 
> 
> Ooh exciting Red rose! When are you going?
> 
> Cricket, yes it means it's on the way out! I've only been sick once today and was really disappointed as I thought it had gone completely, but I remember last time it being significantly better and I was still sick on the odd day here and there for a few weeks after, which is fine compared to how I have been!!
> 
> I got really sick for about 4 hours last night, and then 2 times so far this morning. I do need to work this evening, so hoping it levels out!!Click to expand...

thats great you are feeling much better. i still get the odd bout of nausea every now and again, but nothing like i had before.



gemgem77 said:


> Ahh bless your little bubba. So the midwife does tell you if all looks good? Me and dh ere talking about this last night and were thinking how horrible waiting for the results

it is awful waiting for the results, ive not had anything back from the nt, so that all looks good. they said if it was bad then i would have had a letter from nottingham by the end of last week.

god this computer is so slow today, keep missing everyones posts and feeling rather behind by the time it refreshes lol


----------



## gemgem77

Ha ha that's okay lol

What kinds of questions did you ask? I'm so rubbish at this, I was just thinking I was looking forward to seeing my baby and didn't give any thought to questions!!


----------



## Touch the Sky

hey ladies, can i pop in and ask a quick question?

i woke up today with a bad cold, i have the worst sore throat, earache, headache, etc, also a bit nauseous.. do you guys know any rememdies for this? i'm drinking lots of tea w/honey, and i'm going to have an orange in a little bit. also, what temperature (fever wise), should i look out for? at what point do i call the dr?


----------



## jelly tots

gemgem77 said:


> Ha ha that's okay lol
> 
> What kinds of questions did you ask? I'm so rubbish at this, I was just thinking I was looking forward to seeing my baby and didn't give any thought to questions!!

i asked all manner of questions including:
when would i get blood test results,
how many and what tests would i have,
when do i need to provide water samples,
okay for me to carry on with slimming world,
crohns and colitis run in the family so asked about testing for those before or after birth,
pre-eclampsia risks with mum having it when she gave birth to me (i was 3 months early and by c-section as she was seriously ill, they didnt spot it when she was admitted til she passed out),
exemption forms - she gave me mine at booking in appointment. i already now have my card,
antenatal classes and fam visit - how do i organise these and when,
and a few other things like about the flu jab etc




Touch the Sky said:


> hey ladies, can i pop in and ask a quick question?
> 
> i woke up today with a bad cold, i have the worst sore throat, earache, headache, etc, also a bit nauseous.. do you guys know any rememdies for this? i'm drinking lots of tea w/honey, and i'm going to have an orange in a little bit. also, what temperature (fever wise), should i look out for? at what point do i call the dr?

i wouldnt know about temperatures but lots of rest and paracetamol might help you. the honey and lemon normally works a treat.
would say up the vit c if its not in your pre-natals
sorry im not much help, give your mw a call and ask her advice would be best.


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Jelly tots I am going to have to use my brain and sit down and use my brain and think about what I want to ask!


----------



## jelly tots

just seen this and has me worried now with my bmi being 31 and slightly overweight (although i have lost a good 2.5stone over the last year before getting pregnant and managed to finally get into my size 14 jeans ), although how cute does the one on the right look.
https://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3964769/Baby-Jihad-born-weighing-13lbs.html


----------



## Emzywemzy

OMG 13 lbs!!! I wouldn't worry Jelly, my bmi is 39 and was with Holly and she was only 7lb 9oz. I had the GD test at 26 weeks last time and didn't have it, so just because someone is overweight doesn't mean they will get GD and have big babies! I have to have the test again this time too. I also know someone who is very thin who has GD, so it's not just overweight people x


----------



## jelly tots

i have to have the gd test, although the midwife didnt mention when i would have it just that is was policy for those over 30bmi. i assume it will be after the 20 week scan. 
my bro and sis were both big babies at 9+lb, but they were both 2 weeks late so im hoping i will be lucky and only have a little one with me and hubster only being small. he was 6-7lb at birth aswell as his siblings being around that at full term.


----------



## FirstBean

Just had a big catch up. So going to see what I can remember. Sorry if I miss anyone.
Emzy- Yeah for getting to 2nd Tri and being and a lemon. Good News that your sickness has subsided a little bit.
Gem- Good Luck for your scan tomorrow. Cant wait to see pics and yes you need a full bladder unfortunetly :haha:
RedRose- Glad you got your scan date. Its on my birthday hope this week goes fast for you.
Cricket- Sorry you are still been sicky. I feel quite blessed to have just felt sick and never actually been sick.
Think thats all I can remember. I am still suffering with headaches and still a bit nauseous. I am 12 weeks tomorrow so hope I am going to get some relief. I am trying to drink lots of water for the headaches as I dont think I was drinking enough but now I am constantly at the toilet :haha:
Its my scan on Friday so only 4 more sleeps and then get to see my lil bubba I am feeling quite nervous about it actually hoping everything is going to be okay.


----------



## Gemini85

We only saw the ultra sound tech, so could only ask scan related questions if we had remembered! Just things like what the NT measurement is, what bit of anatomy you're looking at etc x


----------



## Mei190

So had my scan today... 

AND ALL IS WELL! 

I am so thrilled. I only got to see a few glimpses as they were really checking. Scan lasted about 20-30 minutes as I let the student have a go as well and came back with scans pictures, including a picture of bubba's feet! Am so excited and officially comfirmed as being due June 8th. Now have to wait till end of January for 20 week scan and find out gender.... going to be a long wait. 

Oh and case anyone was wondering. My subchronic heamatoma is still there, measuring the same as before however sonographer said it looked like a lot of it was in the process of being reabsorbed now, and she doesn't believe it is a problem. So am classified as low risk.

Also I didn't have the NT scan part done, nor the blood test. Don't want it. Didn't have it with Nathaniel and really have no desire for it this time. xx


----------



## jelly tots

that is absolutely fantastic mei, im so pleased for you.:D


----------



## RedRose19

jelly tots said:


> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> awwww lovely pics :cloud9: is it ok to confess in here that secretly i want a baby girl sooooooo much.. i mean obviously i will love which ever i have but deep down id love a baby girl at our wedding.. little dress and hair band.. oh gosh..
> 
> i think we will prob book the tickets for a week before xmas as we have a concert to go to on the 16th of dec with friends.. so maybe the following week.
> 
> i know its really bad but i secretly want a little girl too. we both want at least one of each at the end of the day, but this time round i would love a girl. i feel such a bad mum already, obviously without a doubt whichever it will be will be loved just the same.Click to expand...


im the same but dont feel bad im sure you will love the baby just as much if its aboy im sure i will too, i just would love a girl as my flower for our wedding.. plus we have agreed that if we have a boy oh has the baby morning of the wedding if its a girl i have the baby.. so... i really want it to be a girl for this reason too lol.. dont feel bad :hugs:


mei so happy for you :happydance::happydance: you have a strong bubs in there :cloud9:


----------



## gemgem77

Mei I am absolutely thrilled for you :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Mei190

Thanks girls :D Everyone has told me I have a fighter as have fought through the higher risk stage, at least that's what they said. 

And I secretly want a girl. Terrible to say really, but I'm such a girly-girl and would love that whole side of it. Plus I would have one of each. If it's a boy I know I am just going to end up with double trouble hah xx


----------



## cricket in VA

gemgem77 said:


> Thanks Jelly tots I am going to have to use my brain and sit down and use my brain and think about what I want to ask!

Hahaha...that's a lot of using your brain! I know that feeling!

Mei, so happy for you and your little fighter!!


----------



## cricket in VA

Also, Jelly, I think it had more to do with the untreated diabetes than the weight...you're taking better care of yourself!


----------



## broodybelle

Awesome news Mei. Such a relief for you.

Scan for us on Thursday- just willing the week away. x


----------



## Euronova

Congrats Mei!!!! what a relief!!! :)


----------



## FirstBean

Great News Mei. You have such a little fighter.


----------



## dawnky1983

TrAyBaby i'm in aberdeen too!what a co-inky-dink!was freezing yesterday had to get a hot milk from starbucks to warm me up!
congrats to everyone that's had good scans and excitement to those still waiting-i've got mine tomorrow morning so a bit nervous!looking forward to it though!


----------



## dt1234565

Mei Mei Mei Mei Mei how bloody wonderful! I am over the moon for you!!!!

xxxx


----------



## pink23

Great news mei xx
Looking forward to all the Scan pics . Can't wait to know due date xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Mei190 said:


> So had my scan today...
> 
> AND ALL IS WELL!
> 
> I am so thrilled. I only got to see a few glimpses as they were really checking. Scan lasted about 20-30 minutes as I let the student have a go as well and came back with scans pictures, including a picture of bubba's feet! Am so excited and officially comfirmed as being due June 8th. Now have to wait till end of January for 20 week scan and find out gender.... going to be a long wait.
> 
> Oh and case anyone was wondering. My subchronic heamatoma is still there, measuring the same as before however sonographer said it looked like a lot of it was in the process of being reabsorbed now, and she doesn't believe it is a problem. So am classified as low risk.
> 
> Also I didn't have the NT scan part done, nor the blood test. Don't want it. Didn't have it with Nathaniel and really have no desire for it this time. xx

Fab news!! I didn't have the NT or blood test either and didn't with Holly either x


----------



## babyd0310

Evening girls!
Mei - I am so happy for you, that is such great news!!
Gem - I hope you scan goes well for you tomorrow, bet you are so excited!!
Emzy - Gorgeous pics of holly! It just made me go and look at the newborn pics of Grace, time has flown by, can't believe she will be 3 soon!

I also really wanted a girl first time round, this time I would love a girl again but I am really not bothered either way as I already have my girl. I had my booking in appointment today and it went well, although I think I will be basically living at the hospital for the next 6 months!!


----------



## TrAyBaby

Fantastic news Mei, wonderful. You certainly do have a wee fighter.

And :hi: Dawnky, i now know another pregnant person in the deen. All the pregnant people i know dont live in the city so it's ace to know someone who is here, even if its just through a computer. Hey maybe i will run into you at some antenatal classes.

On another note can i just say how unbelievably itchy my nipples have been today, it's like they're on fire. A friend suggested putting fridge chilled lettuce leaves in my bra........if i had some lettuce in my house i would be doing this right now. If they're still this itchy tomorrow im buying some lettuce.


----------



## dawnky1983

the lettuce thing may be one of the funniest things i've ever heard-but i bet it works! i don't know a lot of pregnant folk so yeah it'll be nice to have someone else's opinion on the facilities! and you just never know aberdeen ain't that big a place!x


----------



## Emzywemzy

I dunno about lettuce but I do know that cabbage leaves in your bra are good when your boobs are engorged when your milk comes in !


----------



## RedRose19

just sent a very annoyed email.. it started off all nice and formal and ended in frustration.. it was to my phone company.. def hormones i think.. lol i feel bad now :blush:


----------



## Gemini85

Mei-over the moon for you! I hope you can relax a little now! Xxx


----------



## Mei190

Gemini85 said:


> Mei-over the moon for you! I hope you can relax a little now! Xxx

I hope I can too! At the moment I am more buzzing with excitement for the first time this pregnancy xx

Lettuce?? Never heard that one either, I remember the cabbage thing after baby but not so sure about lettuce leaves hah :D

And thanks everyone for your kind messages. You are all stuck with me now :haha:


----------



## cricket in VA

I forgot to post - here's the pic she snapped right before baby mooned us :)
 



Attached Files:







12 week scan.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## cliqmo

Honestly I am off the forum for 9hrs sleep and come back to find this thread discussing the virtues of cold veg in your lingerie :rofl:

Gorgeous scan Cricket xx


----------



## Gemini85

I can confidently say there will be no cabbage going in my bra! Lol great scan cricket, so clear! 
Ive had a little lump come up behind my ear, on my head, in thinking lymph node, but I don't have any infectin that I know of?! Thoughts/suggestions? X


----------



## emma1985

Mei190 said:


> So had my scan today...
> 
> AND ALL IS WELL!
> 
> I am so thrilled. I only got to see a few glimpses as they were really checking. Scan lasted about 20-30 minutes as I let the student have a go as well and came back with scans pictures, including a picture of bubba's feet! Am so excited and officially comfirmed as being due June 8th. Now have to wait till end of January for 20 week scan and find out gender.... going to be a long wait.
> 
> Oh and case anyone was wondering. My subchronic heamatoma is still there, measuring the same as before however sonographer said it looked like a lot of it was in the process of being reabsorbed now, and she doesn't believe it is a problem. So am classified as low risk.
> 
> Also I didn't have the NT scan part done, nor the blood test. Don't want it. Didn't have it with Nathaniel and really have no desire for it this time. xx

Firstly congratulations, :happydance::happydance:
secondly we opted out of the NT and bloods too! x


----------



## emma1985

My friend had a little girl, Annabel Lauren @ 12:16 yesterday, she was 1 week early and was 7lb 9oz. I caanot wait to meet her, she is very cute!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Gemini its surprising what you'll do when your boobs are engorged when your milk comes in, its Sooo painful! I slept with cold flannels over my boobs for 2 nights and put cabbage in my bra during the day!!

I wouldn't worry about the gland in your neck if you feel ok, might just be fighting off a little bug or something :) x


----------



## Gemini85

im starting to poke out!!! x
 



Attached Files:







13.5 weeks.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Emzywemzy

Lovely bump Gemini! 

My gender scan is officially booked now, for 9.20am on 29th December! Eeek sooo excited!! I'll be wishing christmas away!!


----------



## cliqmo

Hi Ladies how are things going? Lovely bump Gemini- mine looks similar if I "let it all hang out" but at the moment I am still able to suck it back in- so don't think it is baby just yet :blush: :rofl: 

I woke up this morning feeling like some horrid winter lurgy is on its way- I have a sore throat and occassional feelings of feverishness (kind of like a self diagnosed temperature?) Does anyone have miracle cures for these symptoms during pregnancy? I would really rather not take medicines :shrug: ...so far I have maxxed out on fruit (banana, strawberries, orange, apple, melon, grapes and whatever comes in a 'vitamin boost' smoothie from M&S :haha: ) and I have been drinking raspberry and echinacea tea... any top tips greatly appreciated though :thumbup:


----------



## Emzywemzy

aw cliqmo hope you feel better soon. I'm afraid there is not much you can do. Honey and Lemon tea can help your sore throat too, plenty of vitamins (already doing that with the fruit!), lots of water and rest. Also a steam if you are blocked up?


----------



## Emzywemzy

Took my first 2nd tri bump pic. I'm friggin huge!
 



Attached Files:







14+2.jpg
File size: 3.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Gemini85

wow emzy! great bump!!! x


----------



## broodybelle

Sorry to hear some of you are feeling poorly. It's a miracle that I haven't got a cold yet, as most of the children in my class are full of snot and (despite my best efforts) aren't very good at putting hands over their mouths when they sneeze or cough and I'm certain that their hand hygiene isn't up to scratch!

More lovely scan pics. So excited now.

Well I'm striking tomorrow to support my union as I would want them to support me if I ever needed them. So a blissful lie-in in the morning and then Christmas shopping with another teacher friend. Also have a scan on Thursday morning- so really slacking on the work front this week!

I don't have much of a bump but it's enough to make my size 8 skinny jeans not do up comfortably. Walked round the shops on Sunday with the button undone! Size 8 maternity jeans are humongous though- I'm really a size 10 but even the 8 is hanging off my legs (fine on the waist). Don't intend to get fat legs, so not sure what to do. My friend did say that she ended up with trousers 2 sizes smaller in maternity wear than normal clothes- so maybe a 6 is the answer (truly ridiculous).

xx


----------



## pink23

My friends think I'm loosing weight lol and tbh u like staying slim. I have work do in a few weeks so maybe I will have small bump then.
I have just put some fudge in fridge mmm hoping they turn out ok xx


----------



## gemgem77

Evening Ladies,

I had my scan and it was amazing!!Naughty baby was upside down and so I had to jump around so they could get all the measurements they needed!
So happy I am on :cloud9:. My dates were spot on and it is hubbys birthday today so was a lovely present!!
 



Attached Files:







352 (2).jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 13









351 (2).jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## emma1985

gemgem77 said:


> Evening Ladies,
> 
> I had my scan and it was amazing!!Naughty baby was upside down and so I had to jump around so they could get all the measurements they needed!
> So happy I am on :cloud9:. My dates were spot on and it is hubbys birthday today so was a lovely present!!

How lovely! Congratulations, so very pleased for you both. And did you know that 5th June is a bank holiday next year for the Queens Diamond Jubilee!!


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Emma. No I didn't know that how exciting!! xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Fab pic gem, glad it went well :)


----------



## LittleBird

Gem, those are beautiful pics of your baby!


----------



## broodybelle

How exciting gem. The pictures are lovely. Can just picture you jumping up and down and it's making me smile. xx


----------



## RedRose19

lovely pic :) thats such a clear picture!

bit sad tonight.. i have to go to my 12 week scan alone.. :cry: oh has an exam at the same time on the same day of course! so oh's mother has offered to come up from west cork to take me.. so thats nice of her..

but happiness for today im a lime! lol


----------



## Gemini85

Great pics gem, what a great present!

I've just got my downs screening letter......risk factor is 1 in 7500, obviously this isn't a critical result, but seems higher than alot of the ones I've read? X


----------



## abic77

Laura....I really dont know what we should think about this screening stuff. I mean a risk factor is just a chance and whether its a 50% chance or a 1 in a million chance, there is still a chance.

I guess the thing we have to think about is what do we want from this test? If you want to know for definite the only way to know is the anmio but that carries a much bigger risk of miscarriage than the risk factor you have been given.

The good news is that it is not high risk and the chance is low.....if you were high risk then you could be thinking about next steps and further tests but then if you do find out it's likely you could be carrying a downs baby then what would you do? I'm not saying you personally but i think it's something we've all thought about....some of the girls have chosen not to have the NT whereas others (myself included) have had the test.....it is a difficult one but i almost feel like unless it's high risk there's no point worrying about it....the likelihood is very small but there is still a risk.

OMG i'm not sure if i;m getting my point across here very well?? I am jet lagged and uber tired and can't keep my eyes open and trying to say something that probably makes little or no sense!

I also got my letter thru and i am also low risk...DH and I have had a chat about it and decided not to take this any further.

BTW Laura....did you get your other blood test results back yet? I had all of my bloods done (including the Downs bloods) at the same time of my scan on the 18th and they wrote to me with the Downs results on the 21st! I haven't heard anything about the other bloods yet......I did think they may have tried calling while i was on holiday but I called my GPs surgery today and they told me that nothing has come through and no-one there had tried to call me. I then thought what if the hospital was trying to call me???

Paranoid I know but i don't understand how they could have processed all the Downs stuff but not the other bloods?

Anyway....hi ladies and hope you're all good? I did catch up on all the pages i missed this afternoon but did a lot of snoozing on the sofa and have forgotten most of it!

Gem - your pics are simply amazing! I can't believe how clear they are!!! I am v jealous and would love to have another scan just so i can get more pics....couldn't possibly justify spending another £80 tho (especially when i have just bought my BRAND NEW FURRY UGG BOOTS!!)......

Emzy and Cricket (and anyone else feeling pukey still).....glad it is letting up a little now for you....once or twice a day has to be better than all day every day? 

I am fooked.....i can't keep my eyes open and so i am gonna go beddybyes!

Can't wait for next scan in only 6 weeks and 1 day!!!! YIPPPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!

PS please let me know how quickly everyone elses bloods came back


----------



## Emzywemzy

Abi my bloods were taken at my 10 week booking in appointment and then at my appointment after my 12 week scan they told me they all came back fine. But I remember last time, they took the bloods at the 12 week scan appointment and then I got told the results at my 16 week appointment, so maybe they will tell you at your next midwife appointment. The downs bloods will be processed differently to the other ones and probably in a different part of the hospital and also because the results are combined with the NT results, they will be treated differently to the other results x

Gemini I really wouldn't worry about it if they are not classing it as high risk. We were one of the ones that chose not to have the screening as I didn't want something else to worry about, when I wouldn't have the amino anyway and it really doesn't matter to me if my baby has downs syndrome or anything else anyway, so I didn't want the stress of worrying about figure and statistics x


----------



## emma1985

Hello All,

Try not to worry Laura seems low odds to me, 
I personally declined the tests, and like other have said my other bloods that were taken
at my booking in appointment haven't come back yet either.

My 20 wk scan is on 12th January, 6 weeks on Thursday, so very excited about it. 
Cannot wait to get a proper bump either!

Night all,
Em xx

Ps
When are you all booked in for 20wk scans?


----------



## cricket in VA

Laura, the place I had the NT scan done (really just to have a scan...otherwise I'd have to wait until 20 weeks since I had the 8 week one!) was an IVF and genetics specialist. They met with us after and explained it all. Low risk is between 1 in 1000 and 1 in 10,000. High risk is between 1 in 5 and 1 in 300. So no need to worry!


----------



## KEslinger

I've been gone for too long... LOL. This thread moves so fast that I could never keep up, but just wanted to check in with everyone and let ya know I'm still here!

I'm 12w4d today. I have my NT scan on Friday at 13w. It amazes me that you guys get your second blood draws so soon. Through the California Prenatal Screening Program if you're going the Full Integrated Screening you have your first bloodwork done at 10w-13w6d. NT scan between 11w2d and 14w2d. And final bloodwork done between weeks 15 and 20. The first 2 alone are considered first trimester screening, and when the final blood test is completed it's considered the full integrated screening. 

My spotting continued on (and sometimes continueS on). I had my first ultrasound at 7w6d and was measuring at 7w5d. At that point they did the ultrasound with my paperwork appointment to ease my mind and see if they could find a reason for the spotting. My next appointment was with a Nurse Practioner. She was supposed to confirm dating, send me for labs, etc. She found bean and showed me the heartbeat but the baby was SO active that they couldn't get a good measurement or picture. I was relieved that the baby has a strong heartbeat and was very active, but I was bummed that I didn't get to hear the heartbeat or take a photo to OH. I went to that appointment alone. :( OH and I have different work schedules. Days that I can get off, he can't, and vice versa. 

Not too long ago, we were getting ready to DTD... I had a GUSH of blood. A lot of blood. 3 wads of toilet paper were soaked. Toilet was full of blood and I passed a few small clots. I had an appointment 2 days later (again, I went alone) and everything was fine. The doctor showed me bean (although the picture was a blur...), still a very active baby. I got to hear the heartbeat. It was amazing. I had gotten used to the spotting, it was annoying, but I could handle it. Then that. It was heart wrenching seeing all of that blood. The doctor told me it doesn't look like anything is bothering that kid. ;) I was put on pelvic rest which really didn't do a thing for me. I was supposed to stay on it until week 13 or 14. I continued to have random spotting so we gave in and dtd anyway. 

So, my NT scan is Friday. OH gets to go to this one. He switched days with someone to be able to go, which means the next couple of days for us are going to be early ones. The last Dr. I had seen after that big bleed had told me to mention to the Perinatologist (the one doing the scan) about the bleeding. They have better machines/technology and they can take a better look to see if there's anything in particular that has caused or is causing any bleeding/spotting. Then, on Tuesday I have a regular checkup with my ob/gyn (I haven't seen her yet since I've been pregnant). My blood pressure is always high when I first go in (white coat syndrome) so they're going to be keeping a closer eye on me (even though it goes down significantly in a couple minutes). To be honest I don't mind the more watchful eye. :) Whatever it takes to make sure bean continues to thrive.

Next up is an early gender scan on 12/18 (@15w2d) we'll see if they can find it. If they can we're sending out pictures for Christmas.  

My 20 week scan is actually at 18w and some odd days on 1/11. 

Other than the bleeding pregnancy has treated me pretty well. I haven't been sick but once... I had gotten up early, taken the dog out on an empty stomach and then got nauseated.

The first picture was my first ultrasound to make sure everything was ok. Baby "bean" was measuring right on.
7w6d - 10/27/2011


This one was after my big bleed, the photo is blurred, bean was doing jumping-jacks or something.
10w6d - 11/17/2011


----------



## LittleBird

KEslinger, thanks for all the helpful information! I have my NT test scheduled for next Thurs., and I will be 11w6d so I am glad to hear it won't be too early!

I am also happy to hear that things have turned out pretty well for your pregnancy. Spotting can be so scary, not to mention bleeding! But it sounds like you got a super strong bean in there!


----------



## gigglesems

Hey Peeps - havent actually wrote on here for a bit although have been keeping up and happy to see the sickness is starting to subside for people and that we are having lots of wonderful news at scans!

So had my appointment today and happy to report all is well. I am not supposed to have a scan as a routine but bless them - as I have had problems and have been so stressed they took pity on me and did one to put my mind at ease. The doc felt so sorry for me he printed me about 8 pics but at present I have no way of getting them on here. Bubs was very active scratching face and trying to thumbsuck, waving and bouncing about. Doc even managed to get a cute picture of the bottom of bubs foot! I am so excited that I can finally tell my kids tonight which is special as it is DS birthday tomorrow and he can share the news and a pic for show and tell! 

One question for those with kids, my eldest is 5...if you have been in the position of your child asking 'how baby got in there' what was your answer? I have dealt with the question from kids aged 10 up but not sure what to say to a 5 year old lol!!! Your help would be most appreciated lol! Its really funny as I asked DS the other week if he would like another brother/sister and his answer was "No thanks Mum" - he thought I meant for his birthday lol! Then DD (age nearly 3) was telling me that she wants babies from santa - not a pretend one, a real one! Careful what you wish for darling lol! I think they may have a sixth sense!


----------



## Gemini85

Thanks for the great advice peeps, I'm not going to worry about it, I'm sure all is just fine! 
My next scan is my private gender on the 23rd December, then 20wks is 13th jan.

In regards to the bloods taken at booking in, I chased my midwife for results, all were fine with the exception of me not being immune to measles.

Gigglesems-I used to work in extended schools, and was responsible for delivering family links parenting classes, odd I know, but there was a section in there on kids of all ages asking that, the advice was to only answer the actual question they were asking as they dont tend to probe for more info until older, "mummy and daddy's love made a baby grow in there" was a popular one, at 5 they aren't too likely to want to know the mechanics.

I know a couple of the ladies on here are teachers, so they may well have some good suggestions for you xxx


----------



## gemgem77

emma1985 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Try not to worry Laura seems low odds to me,
> I personally declined the tests, and like other have said my other bloods that were taken
> at my booking in appointment haven't come back yet either.
> 
> My 20 wk scan is on 12th January, 6 weeks on Thursday, so very excited about it.
> Cannot wait to get a proper bump either!
> 
> Night all,
> Em xx
> 
> Ps
> When are you all booked in for 20wk scans?


Laura like the others say don't worry those look like very low odds to me :hugs:
Emma my hospital do the 20 week scan at 22weeks so my next scan isn't untill 3rd Feb which seems like a lifetime away xx


----------



## gigglesems

Thanks Gemini - I am actually a qualified primary teacher and used to teach sex ed to kids over the age of ten so there lies my problem - I am too used to providing information about the mechanics hahaha!! We just told them and they are very excited about the whole thing. I havent had 'the' question yet but I know I will - DS needs to know everything. He will get an age appropriate answer and I love your example, neat and tidy and no need for him to ask any more! Thanks hun! Pleased you feel better about your results...I have decided not to get tested as wouldnt do anything about it anyway! What will be will be and either way I will have a beautiful baby! xxx


----------



## babyd0310

Morning!
Great scan pics Gem! I can't wait for mine on monday!
Gemini, I think those are great odds, I don't think you have anything to worry about!
Abic, my midwife told me that when I get my bloods done after my scan, she will ring me within a week if there is anything wrong and if not then she will let me know the results at my 16 week appointment. 
I am still not sure whether to get the downs testing done, we didn't with Grace and I don't think it will make a difference either way. But I suppose we have Grace to think about this time aswell x


----------



## dt1234565

Laura I think those odds should reassure you hon not cause you to worry!

I am 100 days pregnant today! Wooo hooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Morning girls

KEslinger and Giggles glad you're both still with us!

Emma my next scan is a private gender scan on 29th December (18+4) then my 20 week scan is on 13th January (20+5). I've got a consultant appointment after my 20 week scan to talk about the bad tear I had last time. When I had Holly, I had a borderline 3rd degree tear and was stitched under a spinal in theatre. After they'd stitched they said it was just on the borderline and actually classed as a 2nd degree. But then I had all sorts of problems with the healing and had pain right up until May this year, when I had to go in for an operation to remove some scar tissue and be stitched again. So I have to see the consultant. Not sure what she's going to say tbh. My friend had a 3rd degree tear and was advised a c section, but I really hope they don't say that to me as I don't want one :( I'd much rather tear again than have a section!!


----------



## Gemini85

emzy.... as a first timer i CURSE YOU FOR THAT POST! hahaha! just kidding, but jeez, i cant imagine saying the words "id rather tear...." AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! god help me......! x


----------



## babyd0310

I agree with Emzy! I had a 3rd degree tear, but didn't have any problems with healing. I would much rather tear than have a c section! Although it isn't very pleasant, the healing time is much quicker. (Although probably Emzy might disagree!) The midwife told me the other day that because Grace was a big baby, I will have to have regular scans again to check the growth. I have my 1st consultant appointment on the 12th to see what the plan of action is x


----------



## Gemini85

Oh god....please stop! Both me and my brother were just under 10lbs, I'll be damnedif I'm asking her if she tore...argh! Even the word makes me feel sick!!! X


----------



## TrAyBaby

great pictures gemgem, very clear.

Im a little bummed that my bubba was in the wrong position for the NT scan, as i really wanted it done, they didnt even talk about the nasal bone. So now quite naturally im in a panic. My friend had a little girl 6 months ago and she was born with Down's. I also taught for 6 months at a special needs school this year and woredk a lot with children with Down's, so its something that is very real for me and i just want to be prepared. As i'll be 34 when bubba is born so already my risk is higher.

So because i couldnt get the measurements done i have to wait till my 16 week appointment on 19th December for my midwife to do blood then to assess my risk factor. Which means i prob wont get the results till after christmas and new year................sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

ha ha sorry Gemini!!! Not sure if this will make you feel better or not, but to be honest you don't notice the tearing as everything is so stretched at the time anyway! And the initial healing wasn't all that bad, it was just that it never seemed to heel completely. I went to the doctors on numerous occasions and they kept telling me to wait and see and it'd heal eventually. When I went back for the zillionth time in April, I finally got someone to listen to me and refer me to the hospital. Apparently because I was stitched in theatre I should have had a follow up at the hospital, but because it was actually classed as a 2nd degree, it didn't happen. So I finally got to see them in April and needed an operation. But even with all that, I'd still rather tear again than have a section!! My mum had a similar problem and with my sister she had an episiotomy to stop her tearing in the same place again, so perhaps that's what they'll do with me :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and Holly was only 7lb 9oz, so wasn't because she was a big baby. Although she did have a massive head when she was born ha ha!


----------



## jelly tots

broodybelle said:


> Sorry to hear some of you are feeling poorly. It's a miracle that I haven't got a cold yet, as most of the children in my class are full of snot and (despite my best efforts) aren't very good at putting hands over their mouths when they sneeze or cough and I'm certain that their hand hygiene isn't up to scratch!
> 
> More lovely scan pics. So excited now.
> 
> Well I'm striking tomorrow to support my union as I would want them to support me if I ever needed them. So a blissful lie-in in the morning and then Christmas shopping with another teacher friend. Also have a scan on Thursday morning- so really slacking on the work front this week!
> 
> I don't have much of a bump but it's enough to make my size 8 skinny jeans not do up comfortably. Walked round the shops on Sunday with the button undone! Size 8 maternity jeans are humongous though- I'm really a size 10 but even the 8 is hanging off my legs (fine on the waist). Don't intend to get fat legs, so not sure what to do. My friend did say that she ended up with trousers 2 sizes smaller in maternity wear than normal clothes- so maybe a 6 is the answer (truly ridiculous).
> 
> xx

hope you have had a lovely lie in, i decided not to strike again, although i wasnt sure if my union was taking part or not until i got an email tuesday evening from them.
i love the timing of the work email about it all, wasnt sent until quarter past 5 last night and then the letter issued to civil servants from the secretary about pensions wasnt published until this morning. gotta love the mod's timing.
hope you have a nice day shopping, i was going to say it would be nice and quiet compared to the weekend, but i bet all of those not working are thinking that lol.

im having problems with clothes too, the maternity ones can be too big as all for hippo size, whereas im still at the eaten a mahoosive dinner stage.



pink23 said:


> My friends think I'm loosing weight lol and tbh u like staying slim. I have work do in a few weeks so maybe I will have small bump then.
> I have just put some fudge in fridge mmm hoping they turn out ok xx




gemgem77 said:


> Evening Ladies,
> 
> oooo fudge, think you need to send some our way :)
> 
> I had my scan and it was amazing!!Naughty baby was upside down and so I had to jump around so they could get all the measurements they needed!
> So happy I am on :cloud9:. My dates were spot on and it is hubbys birthday today so was a lovely present!!

they are fabulous clear pictures, glad it all went well. saw your fb post and thought it was a lovely birthday pressie for your hubby.



RedRose19 said:


> lovely pic :) thats such a clear picture!
> 
> bit sad tonight.. i have to go to my 12 week scan alone.. :cry: oh has an exam at the same time on the same day of course! so oh's mother has offered to come up from west cork to take me.. so thats nice of her..
> 
> but happiness for today im a lime! lol

oh no chick, im glad someone can go with you, such a shame its an exam and not just normal work etc he could have got out of. have to make sure you lay it on thick at the scan to see if they can print off some extra pictures for you to show him, or even see if you can video it on your phone.



Gemini85 said:


> Great pics gem, what a great present!
> 
> I've just got my downs screening letter......risk factor is 1 in 7500, obviously this isn't a critical result, but seems higher than alot of the ones I've read? X

i wouldnt worry about that chick, thats a good result. if it was anything to be worried about they would have got back to you within 2/3 days.



abic77 said:


> Laura....I really dont know what we should think about this screening stuff. I mean a risk factor is just a chance and whether its a 50% chance or a 1 in a million chance, there is still a chance.
> 
> I guess the thing we have to think about is what do we want from this test? If you want to know for definite the only way to know is the anmio but that carries a much bigger risk of miscarriage than the risk factor you have been given.
> 
> The good news is that it is not high risk and the chance is low.....if you were high risk then you could be thinking about next steps and further tests but then if you do find out it's likely you could be carrying a downs baby then what would you do? I'm not saying you personally but i think it's something we've all thought about....some of the girls have chosen not to have the NT whereas others (myself included) have had the test.....it is a difficult one but i almost feel like unless it's high risk there's no point worrying about it....the likelihood is very small but there is still a risk.
> 
> OMG i'm not sure if i;m getting my point across here very well?? I am jet lagged and uber tired and can't keep my eyes open and trying to say something that probably makes little or no sense!
> 
> I also got my letter thru and i am also low risk...DH and I have had a chat about it and decided not to take this any further.
> 
> BTW Laura....did you get your other blood test results back yet? I had all of my bloods done (including the Downs bloods) at the same time of my scan on the 18th and they wrote to me with the Downs results on the 21st! I haven't heard anything about the other bloods yet......I did think they may have tried calling while i was on holiday but I called my GPs surgery today and they told me that nothing has come through and no-one there had tried to call me. I then thought what if the hospital was trying to call me???
> 
> Paranoid I know but i don't understand how they could have processed all the Downs stuff but not the other bloods?
> 
> Anyway....hi ladies and hope you're all good? I did catch up on all the pages i missed this afternoon but did a lot of snoozing on the sofa and have forgotten most of it!
> 
> Gem - your pics are simply amazing! I can't believe how clear they are!!! I am v jealous and would love to have another scan just so i can get more pics....couldn't possibly justify spending another £80 tho (especially when i have just bought my BRAND NEW FURRY UGG BOOTS!!)......
> 
> Emzy and Cricket (and anyone else feeling pukey still).....glad it is letting up a little now for you....once or twice a day has to be better than all day every day?
> 
> I am fooked.....i can't keep my eyes open and so i am gonna go beddybyes!
> 
> Can't wait for next scan in only 6 weeks and 1 day!!!! YIPPPEEEEEEE!!!!!!!
> 
> PS please let me know how quickly everyone elses bloods came back

hey abi!!
did you have a good time away?
ooo new ugg boots, how lovely.

looks like im the only one not to get the downs results back yet :coffee: at least that gives me a good sign nothing to worry about.

re:bloods abi, i didnt get any letters or anything, i got the results from bloods taken at my booking in appointment when i saw the midwife at my scan. she said everything was fine and all my immunities are good. i'll be getting my next bloods results when i go for my next appointment on the 12th. bit worried about my 20 week scan now with changing doctors etc with moving house over xmas. wondering how quick i can get them to get organised. knowing what military admin is like, i hope they will be quick off the mark with it all.

hope you are feeling less jet lagged today.x



KEslinger said:


> I've been gone for too long... LOL. This thread moves so fast that I could never keep up, but just wanted to check in with everyone and let ya know I'm still here!
> 
> I'm 12w4d today. I have my NT scan on Friday at 13w. It amazes me that you guys get your second blood draws so soon. Through the California Prenatal Screening Program if you're going the Full Integrated Screening you have your first bloodwork done at 10w-13w6d. NT scan between 11w2d and 14w2d. And final bloodwork done between weeks 15 and 20. The first 2 alone are considered first trimester screening, and when the final blood test is completed it's considered the full integrated screening.
> 
> My spotting continued on (and sometimes continueS on). I had my first ultrasound at 7w6d and was measuring at 7w5d. At that point they did the ultrasound with my paperwork appointment to ease my mind and see if they could find a reason for the spotting. My next appointment was with a Nurse Practioner. She was supposed to confirm dating, send me for labs, etc. She found bean and showed me the heartbeat but the baby was SO active that they couldn't get a good measurement or picture. I was relieved that the baby has a strong heartbeat and was very active, but I was bummed that I didn't get to hear the heartbeat or take a photo to OH. I went to that appointment alone. :( OH and I have different work schedules. Days that I can get off, he can't, and vice versa.
> 
> Not too long ago, we were getting ready to DTD... I had a GUSH of blood. A lot of blood. 3 wads of toilet paper were soaked. Toilet was full of blood and I passed a few small clots. I had an appointment 2 days later (again, I went alone) and everything was fine. The doctor showed me bean (although the picture was a blur...), still a very active baby. I got to hear the heartbeat. It was amazing. I had gotten used to the spotting, it was annoying, but I could handle it. Then that. It was heart wrenching seeing all of that blood. The doctor told me it doesn't look like anything is bothering that kid. ;) I was put on pelvic rest which really didn't do a thing for me. I was supposed to stay on it until week 13 or 14. I continued to have random spotting so we gave in and dtd anyway.
> 
> So, my NT scan is Friday. OH gets to go to this one. He switched days with someone to be able to go, which means the next couple of days for us are going to be early ones. The last Dr. I had seen after that big bleed had told me to mention to the Perinatologist (the one doing the scan) about the bleeding. They have better machines/technology and they can take a better look to see if there's anything in particular that has caused or is causing any bleeding/spotting. Then, on Tuesday I have a regular checkup with my ob/gyn (I haven't seen her yet since I've been pregnant). My blood pressure is always high when I first go in (white coat syndrome) so they're going to be keeping a closer eye on me (even though it goes down significantly in a couple minutes). To be honest I don't mind the more watchful eye. :) Whatever it takes to make sure bean continues to thrive.
> 
> Next up is an early gender scan on 12/18 (@15w2d) we'll see if they can find it. If they can we're sending out pictures for Christmas.
> 
> My 20 week scan is actually at 18w and some odd days on 1/11.
> 
> Other than the bleeding pregnancy has treated me pretty well. I haven't been sick but once... I had gotten up early, taken the dog out on an empty stomach and then got nauseated.
> 
> The first picture was my first ultrasound to make sure everything was ok. Baby "bean" was measuring right on.
> 7w6d - 10/27/2011
> View attachment 304191
> 
> 
> This one was after my big bleed, the photo is blurred, bean was doing jumping-jacks or something.
> 10w6d - 11/17/2011
> View attachment 304192

lovely pics and glad everything is okay.



gigglesems said:


> Hey Peeps - havent actually wrote on here for a bit although have been keeping up and happy to see the sickness is starting to subside for people and that we are having lots of wonderful news at scans!
> 
> So had my appointment today and happy to report all is well. I am not supposed to have a scan as a routine but bless them - as I have had problems and have been so stressed they took pity on me and did one to put my mind at ease. The doc felt so sorry for me he printed me about 8 pics but at present I have no way of getting them on here. Bubs was very active scratching face and trying to thumbsuck, waving and bouncing about. Doc even managed to get a cute picture of the bottom of bubs foot! I am so excited that I can finally tell my kids tonight which is special as it is DS birthday tomorrow and he can share the news and a pic for show and tell!
> 
> One question for those with kids, my eldest is 5...if you have been in the position of your child asking 'how baby got in there' what was your answer? I have dealt with the question from kids aged 10 up but not sure what to say to a 5 year old lol!!! Your help would be most appreciated lol! Its really funny as I asked DS the other week if he would like another brother/sister and his answer was "No thanks Mum" - he thought I meant for his birthday lol! Then DD (age nearly 3) was telling me that she wants babies from santa - not a pretend one, a real one! Careful what you wish for darling lol! I think they may have a sixth sense!

thats lovely you got to have a scan and get lots of pictures, also fabulous everything is okay.
re: telling younger ones i would have no idea at all. but trying to not go into too much detail is probably key.



Gemini85 said:


> Thanks for the great advice peeps, I'm not going to worry about it, I'm sure all is just fine!
> My next scan is my private gender on the 23rd December, then 20wks is 13th jan.
> 
> In regards to the bloods taken at booking in, I chased my midwife for results, all were fine with the exception of me not being immune to measles.
> 
> Gigglesems-I used to work in extended schools, and was responsible for delivering family links parenting classes, odd I know, but there was a section in there on kids of all ages asking that, the advice was to only answer the actual question they were asking as they dont tend to probe for more info until older, "mummy and daddy's love made a baby grow in there" was a popular one, at 5 they aren't too likely to want to know the mechanics.
> 
> I know a couple of the ladies on here are teachers, so they may well have some good suggestions for you xxx

glad you arent going to worry about it, you dont need to as good results :)



dt1234565 said:


> Laura I think those odds should reassure you hon not cause you to worry!
> 
> I am 100 days pregnant today! Wooo hooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> xx

woohoo for 100 days! :)



Gemini85 said:


> emzy.... as a first timer i CURSE YOU FOR THAT POST! hahaha! just kidding, but jeez, i cant imagine saying the words "id rather tear...." AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! god help me......! x

with you on that one laura, not something i wanted to be reminded of, bricking it as it is about stuff like that, i really dont to pain very well. think im going to be one of those that makes loads of noise complaining on obem lol.



TrAyBaby said:


> great pictures gemgem, very clear.
> 
> Im a little bummed that my bubba was in the wrong position for the NT scan, as i really wanted it done, they didnt even talk about the nasal bone. So now quite naturally im in a panic. My friend had a little girl 6 months ago and she was born with Down's. I also taught for 6 months at a special needs school this year and woredk a lot with children with Down's, so its something that is very real for me and i just want to be prepared. As i'll be 34 when bubba is born so already my risk is higher.
> 
> So because i couldnt get the measurements done i have to wait till my 16 week appointment on 19th December for my midwife to do blood then to assess my risk factor. Which means i prob wont get the results till after christmas and new year................sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

its a shame you couldnt get your nt measurement at the scan, i wouldnt panic about not seeing the nasal bone, i didnt have it pointed out or mentioned but after looking at my scan pics and in my pregnancy week by week book i can see it clearly on there. also now realise what i thought was a foot or hand is in fact the cord lol.
im sure your results will come back fine, try not to worry about it too much. hope they hurry them through for you though with xmas holidays etc.


hope everyone is having a good day. im proper tired and sniffly after blitzing the house last night with the valuer coming round tonight. still need to do the hoovering etc yet too when i get home this afternoon and quickly sort out the last min few bits i didnt have time to sort this morning. dont even have any furniture i can hide stuff behind :/


----------



## Gemini85

Yeah my bro had a huuuuge head, my mum took one look at my scan and Said its a boy, got your brothers massive head...lol I also got some newborn bits at a boot sale, she said I don't know why you bothered with that, you were straight into 6-12! Apparently when I was born the midwife held me up and stated "this is the biggest baby I've delivered so far!!!!" explains why I'm referred to affectionately as "giraffe" amongst close friends....Lololol x


----------



## babyd0310

Sorry Gemini!! I didn't even realise I tore until they told me! I think I am going to get that oil stuff this time to massage my perinium (sounds gross, but it's meant to work!)x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Blimey Gemini 6-12!!! What did you weigh??


----------



## Emzywemzy

babyd I was thinking of doing perinial massage as well... gross but might give it a go!!


----------



## jelly tots

Emzywemzy said:


> babyd I was thinking of doing perinial massage as well... gross but might give it a go!!

i was reading about that yesterday and tempted to do it aswell, anything to help reduce the pain lol


----------



## babyd0310

My friend at work done it and she had to have help with baby coming out, and she only had a scratch, so it's worth a try! I will definitely be giving it a go x


----------



## Gemini85

What's this massage then?

I don't know which way around it was, but one of us was 11lb, one was just under 10 I think, I was very long apparently, used to be called train baby...my family aren't nearly as funny as they think....lol x


----------



## babyd0310

Have a look at this xx
https://www.babyworld.co.uk/information/birth/assisted_delivery/perineal_massage.asp


----------



## abic77

OK people this is really scaring me too!!!

My friend who is due in Feb is adamant that she wants a c-section.....she does NOT want to give birth naturally and is worried she may not be able to have one. I am kinda curious as to why anyone would want to have major surgery (routine and common i know) but major all the same and then be sofa ridden for 6 weeks minimum out of choice! 

For those of you who tore, did you have an epidural? Did you feel the pain when the tear happened?? I am just trying not to think about any of this stuff until at least May!! I'll worry about it then!

Girls - thanks for the info re the blood tests.....its really annoying me as i have it just playing on my mind all the time! I'm really really tired though too which i think is making it worse :-( 

The hopspital didn't tell me how long it would take.....all they said was the NT screening results would take up to 2 weeks but they took 1 working day! I called the Dr surgery but they haven't received anything on their system. The midwife only works Wednesdays so maybe she'll call today BUT are they on strike today?? I'm not sure who is striking and who isn't?

aaaaagggggggghhhhhhhhhhh i need answers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babyd0310

Abic, I know it is hard but try to calm down. Are the midwives in your area based at the hospital? Maybe ring the hospital, ask for the community midwives and explain why you are anxious to find out. They should have your results there. Keep us updated!
One thing I was worried about in my last pregnancy was tearing or being cut, and I didn't even realise I did! It is uncomfortable afterwards as the stitches heal, but not unbearable. We wouldn't be doing it again if it was that bad!


----------



## Emzywemzy

I didn't have an epidural and I didn't know I had torn until afterwards. I won't lie, it did hurt when her head came out (which was when I tore) but that was literally the worst bit. The rest was bareable with gas & air! I think the problem for me was that her head came flying out. The midwife was trying to tell me to do little pushes but I couldn't help it and her head came out in one big shove. When she was born, the hind waters came out with her, so they said it must have been all the pressure of the waters behind her that made her fly out! She literally came out on a tidal wave! So this time, I am going to try and do little pushes so I don't tear, but we'll see how that goes lol


----------



## Emzywemzy

And abi try not to worry about your blood tests, someone would have been in touch if something was untoward x


----------



## FirstBean

I had a 2nd degree tear and had no epidural I was just a gas and air girl :haha: for 25hours. And no I didnt feel no pain from the tear although was uncomfortable after I had been stitched was bearable. I would much rather have a tear than go through a c-section. And as babyd says we wouldnt be doing it again if it was that bad.


----------



## Gemini85

:blush:ok ladies, whilst we are on the subject, im hoping no one will mind if i ask a "proper first timer" question..... in your opinions, DOES birth effect what your "foo" fells like sex wise after? for you and your man? 
just wondering, as i remember my OH saying that his ex having their LO made a difference, and its kinda worrying me....:blush:


----------



## abic77

babyd0310 said:


> Sorry Gemini!! I didn't even realise I tore until they told me! I think I am going to get that oil stuff this time to massage my perinium (sounds gross, but it's meant to work!)x


Ooooh please tell me more.....I would really like to reduce the risk of tearing (or whatever) so anything i can do to help would be good!
PS is the perinium that bit between ur fanny and ur bum?


----------



## LittleBird

gigglesems said:


> One question for those with kids, my eldest is 5...if you have been in the position of your child asking 'how baby got in there' what was your answer? I have dealt with the question from kids aged 10 up but not sure what to say to a 5 year old lol!!! Your help would be most appreciated lol! Its really funny as I asked DS the other week if he would like another brother/sister and his answer was "No thanks Mum" - he thought I meant for his birthday lol! Then DD (age nearly 3) was telling me that she wants babies from santa - not a pretend one, a real one! Careful what you wish for darling lol! I think they may have a sixth sense!

Giggles, glad your scan went well!

I have no idea what to tell DS1 when it comes to stuff like this, and he's 6. He hasn't asked about how the babies were made. But we were walking home from the bus stop yesterday and he wanted me to run with him. I said, I can't run, I might shake the babies out. He said, you can't shake them out, there's no hole for them to fall out of! Hehe. He really thinks things through.

He found a box of tampons in the bathroom from my TTC days, and asked me what they were for. I had no idea what to say. I said they were for mommies. That wasn't good enough, so I said I'd tell him when he was older. Now, he keeps saying that I don't teach him stuff, I just say, "I'll tell you when you're older." Poor guy, he just wants answers!



Gemini85 said:


> Oh god....please stop! Both me and my brother were just under 10lbs, I'll be damnedif I'm asking her if she tore...argh! Even the word makes me feel sick!!! X

Hehe, I remember back before DS1 was born, feeling scared about childbirth. The ones who have been through this do get a small amount of pleasure from scaring you. But they're absolutely right, if it was a terrible experience, no one would have more than one!



abic77 said:


> OK people this is really scaring me too!!!
> 
> My friend who is due in Feb is adamant that she wants a c-section.....she does NOT want to give birth naturally and is worried she may not be able to have one. I am kinda curious as to why anyone would want to have major surgery (routine and common i know) but major all the same and then be sofa ridden for 6 weeks minimum out of choice!

I had two c-sections. The first one was because of failure to progress. I never got past 1cm. Since my water broke at home, I was on a timeline. For DS2, the doctor said they want VBAC to go quickly, and it didn't look like I was capable of that. Now, with the twins, and having two c-sections already, I'll be having another scheduled c-section. Then I'll be done having kids. I admit, there are scary things to delivering either way. It also scares me when ladies start talking about tearing and everything else that happens.



Gemini85 said:


> :blush:ok ladies, whilst we are on the subject, im hoping no one will mind if i ask a "proper first timer" question..... in your opinions, DOES birth effect what your "foo" fells like sex wise after? for you and your man?
> just wondering, as i remember my OH saying that his ex having their LO made a difference, and its kinda worrying me....:blush:

I have had a couple of friends who had both types of deliveries, and some prefer c-section, some prefer vaginal. One said that her vaginal delivery did change sex afterwards. That's one of the things I appreciate about my c-sections. Another friend's mom said, "I have the vagina of an 18-year-old." Hehe.

So, all the ladies who are saying they are scared of c-sections, you don't always get to choose how you will deliver. And I think there are benefits to each. If you do have a c-section, it IS major surgery, but it isn't the worst thing in the world. I have a friend who was a little depressed about her c-section delivery, because she hoped to have a vaginal birth. That's so sad! No matter what happens, as long as you and the baby are healthy afterwards, that's reason to celebrate!


----------



## RedRose19

i hope to not have a c section mainly because we would like a few kids and i know you can be limited if you have a c section. 

as this is my first baby to be born im terrified for the birth.. all this talk of tearing is scary :haha:


----------



## FirstBean

Gemini85 said:


> :blush:ok ladies, whilst we are on the subject, im hoping no one will mind if i ask a "proper first timer" question..... in your opinions, DOES birth effect what your "foo" fells like sex wise after? for you and your man?
> just wondering, as i remember my OH saying that his ex having their LO made a difference, and its kinda worrying me....:blush:

I had a 2nd degree tear so had to be stitched. I didnt feel comfortable or ready to DTD until about 3 months after I had had Ollie and it was a bit sore at first but after a few times it was fine and feels like it did before. OH says everything is the same but just a bit tighter :haha::blush: after having the stitches.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Gemini I'm no different now than before. took a long time to have sex again coz of the problems I had made it really sore, but now it feels no different to me or Dh!


----------



## babyd0310

I think we waited about 6-8 weeks until dtd again, and that was after a 3rd degree tear. It was abit frightening at first and took a while to get back to normal, but everything feels as it should do now!x


----------



## abic77

I am really scared too but the weird thing is i just can't picture myself actually having a big bump, going into labour and then actually giving birth and having a person...like a real life wiggly slimy person after actually giving birth. I know i will have to do it but i just can't picture it!

I think of all the people i know who have had babies and sometimes it's like its this weird mystical club that you only know what it feels like once you've been through it....i know thats a really obvious thing to say and i know girls just have to get on with it but when it's you in that room with DH and the midwives there's just you and you alone who has to get the baby out....THAT is what scares me! Doesn't matter what anyone says, as the pregnant person you are the only person that can get that baby out and it's scary and i know there's people there to comfort and reassure but i still can't get my head round how alone we will be!!! I'm really fucking scared of that!

I am getting a hypnobirthing book from my friend as she swore by it and i think i will need that in my life.

She had no issues at all and actually enjoyed labour.....it was the following 3-4 months of her life which were a living hell for her and i am also scared i will end up going down that route. She had a history of anxiety and depression (just like me) and was on anti-d's (just like me) and she had the most amazing birth experience and the next 3 days were just perfect. Then on day 4 it hit her and in the first 4 weeks she was hospitalised 3 times. 

So......thats what makes me so scared :-(


----------



## abic77

OMG i don't half waffle sometimes...............

Soz peeps !


----------



## abic77

Mei....forgot to say so happy for you that bean is getting on so well....so chuffed for you chick! xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Abi I felt just like that before having Holly. I just could not imagine having a bump/giving birth/looking after a baby and I felt like it was a whole load of pressure that I had to give birth to this baby, JUST ME!!! But you know what, when it comes to it, something happens and you are just not scared and it all just kind of makes sense. It's really hard to explain, but prob in the last couple of weeks before I had her, I just got this "lets do this" attitude about it all, like I was ready. I think pregnancy hormones just do that to you at the right time. I was so calm when in labour. I didn't panic, it just felt like something I had to do and I did. Afterwards it hit me what I'd just done so calmly and I felt so weird! (that was probably all the gas and air!). It was the same once I was up on the ward with her. When I think about it now, it's strange how normal it felt and how calm I was and how much I took it in my stride, but I bet everyone who has a baby does that. It's one of those things where the anticipation is worse than the event. Yes it's painful, probably one of the most painful things you'll ever do, but it's not the type of pain you are used to dealing with, I suppose because it's gradual and it builds and you just do it! You will do great when it comes down to it, all of us will! It is what our bodies are designed to do after all, so don't be afraid :)

I also have a history of depression (not been depressed for about 5 years now) but I didn't get PND. I was worried as I got the 'baby blues' on day 3, like most do as your hormones go wild, but I felt so so level after my hormones settled down. Probably the most level and settled I've ever felt!


----------



## Emzywemzy

And god, I waffle as well!!!


----------



## RedRose19

ladies.. i need abit of fashion help, my oh is having a uni ball thing, and since its his last year he wants to go and is bringing me with him, im gonna be 19 weeks by then and i already have a bit of a bump forming so know i def will be by then.. its usually a formal thing with suites and dresses etc.. what the hell can i wear being so preggy i bet i will look like a whale next to all the skinny's :( do any of the shops do nice maternity dresses? i rarely go cloth shopping but i def will shop for this as i dont wanna look silly


----------



## Mei190

abic77 said:


> Mei....forgot to say so happy for you that bean is getting on so well....so chuffed for you chick! xxx

Thank you!! :happydance:

Everyone talking about birth already? We have a loong while yet. 
Actually with Nathaniel, I didn't worry one bit. I just let things come as they did. I ended up having an epidural after realising it was going to be a long labor (22 hours established labor, 3 days early labor). Which gladly midwife said should be at least halved in time, this pregnancy. Which has me completely delighted! I had an episiotomy as well, it was sore afterwards and sometimes still feels a little sore in the area where the stitches were, but nothing more than that.

Lots of places sell maternity wear, not only the mother+baby shops (mamas and papas have quite a nice collection though) but also new look even topshop have a little selection of maternity goods. These were the places I shopped at last time.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yes new look has some nice bits, I just bought a nice little black maternity dress today to wear to my work christmas do! Dorothy perkins, peacocks, Debenhams... all have some nice stuff! 

What about something like this: https://www.newlook.com/shop/womens/maternity/heavenly-bump-strapless-maxi-dress_233568146

Also Asos is really good for maternity party wear:

https://images.asos.com/inv/media/2/6/7/8/1858762/wildastor/image1xl.jpg

https://images.asos.com/inv/media/1/1/9/2/1832911/roseblack/image1xl.jpg

https://images.asos.com/inv/media/7/0/6/5/1805607/navy/image1xl.jpg


----------



## Emzywemzy

This is the dress I bought today:

https://www.newlook.com/shop/womens/maternity/mamalicious-darling-jersey-dress_235830401


----------



## RedRose19

i suppose it doesnt help im quite short too :haha:

thats a lovely dress emily, i love some of the dresses in that, my oh says we have to go dressed well or they dont allow you in.. im worried they wont let me in anyway cuz of being preg..


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ah no you'll look lovely!! And why wouldn't they let you in coz your preg?? Pregnant ladies look very glamorous all dressed up!


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun, i hope i have that "glow" by then lol as long as people can see im preg not just a big girl lol if you get what i mean ill feel abit better.. 


also ladies im 80% sure i can feel baby :shock: i am sure from day one baby is on my left side really tucked into the side of my uterus even on the scan it was obvious baby was on that side, so when i was getting cramps i felt them mostly on that side and i think the baby must still be tucked into the side cuz i feel a lot of pressure on my left side and little twitching and tickling feeling on my left side :happydance: im sure its not wind as if it was it would be centeral.. wouldnt it?


----------



## Mei190

RedRose19 said:


> i suppose it doesnt help im quite short too :haha:
> 
> thats a lovely dress emily, i love some of the dresses in that, my oh says we have to go dressed well or they dont allow you in.. im worried they wont let me in anyway cuz of being preg..

You will probably have a little bump by then, and there are loads of amazing dresses out there at the moment, due to it being around Christmas. It is a perfect time, so there is no way they wouldn't let you in! xx

About feeling baby, I wouldn't remember. I didn't feel Nathaniel for quite a while yet and I seem to have forgotten what it feels like apart from being completely jabbed. No good am I!


----------



## Gemini85

14 weeks woohoo! X


----------



## emma1985

Gemini85 said:


> 14 weeks woohoo! X

Yay for being 14 weeks!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

26 Weeks to go :baby::baby::baby:

:cloud9:


----------



## Gemini85

Holy c%ap! 26 weeks! That's not long!!! 
Had flu jab yesterday evening, felt rubbish since, was up for an hour overnight unable to breathe! 
Oooh they're playing "all I want for Christmas" on the radio!!! Eeeeeeek! X


----------



## emma1985

This is my countdown:

14 Weeks	01/12/2011	TODAY
15 Weeks	08/12/2011	
16 Weeks	15/12/2011	16 Week Appointment
17 Weeks	22/12/2011	Christmas :xmas2:
18 Weeks	29/12/2011	New Year
19 Weeks	05/01/2012	My Birthday
20 Weeks	12/01/2012	20 Weeks - Scan! :wohoo:
21 Weeks	19/01/2012	
22 Weeks	26/01/2012	Dads Birthday
23 Weeks	02/02/2012	
24 Weeks	09/02/2012	Valentines Day :devil:
25 Weeks	16/02/2012	25 Week Appointment
26 Weeks	23/02/2012	
27 Weeks	01/03/2012	Wknd Away Center Parcs
28 Weeks	08/03/2012	28 Week Appointment
29 Weeks	15/03/2012	
30 Weeks	22/03/2012	Hubbys Birthday
31 Weeks	29/03/2012	31 Week Appointment
32 Weeks	05/04/2012	Easter :bunny:
33 Weeks	12/04/2012	
34 Weeks	19/04/2012	34 Week Appointment
35 Weeks	26/04/2012	
36 Weeks	03/05/2012	36 Week Appointment
37 Weeks	10/05/2012	Wedding Anniversary :hugs:
38 Weeks	17/05/2012	38 Week Appointment
39 Weeks	24/05/2012	
40 Weeks	31/05/2012	BABY DUE :baby::baby::baby:

Trying to look forward to lots of little things rather than focusing on the end date! x


----------



## Gemini85

thats certainly more exciting than what ive got on! OH bday 3 weeks before EDD and thats it! lol, nice that valentines lands close to our viability date tho i think! 

OH has just been told he has to leave for portugal for work for 2 weeks leaving monday...grrrr. Gonna be rubbish doing the xmas countdown alone! (and the shopping!) 
we are going to see "ghost" in the west end after gender scan on 23rd december, so looking forward to that too :) x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Happy lemon day girls! Only 6 months to go eh?? Think back to June, doesn't seem long ago does it?! It'll fly by :) 

Sick only once again yesterday. Going into work for a couple of hours tomorrow night then back properly Monday x


----------



## gigglesems

With DS it was recommended that I had an epidural as my SPD was so severe I was in a wheelchair and they couldnt move my legs into 'position' to deliver without it. There was also some risk of my pelvis damaging during delivery so epidural it was. after two hours of pushing he just wouldnt come out so had an episotomy and ventouse delivery. I loved the experience but the ventouse tore his scalp and I struggled to walk as the stitches were too tight.

With DD it ended up being an elective c-section as they had the same concerns about my pelvis. I really didnt enjoy the delivery and I had the shakes throughout and was in recovery for 4 hours after meaning I could not hold DD. On the other hand, the next day other than feeling a little sore, I didnt feel half as bad as I expected to and considered myself mostly healed within two weeks...probs faster than with DS. None of this 6 week stuff, I felt fine!

So personally I think babies have to come out one way or another and you have to do what makes you happy...if you get a choice that is. I have opted at the minute for natural but if SPD kicks off again I probs wont have a choice and I am a bit nervous about the risks of natural after c-section. I dont mind either way - will wait and see! xx


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

I feel so far behind the rest of you. My first scan isn't for another 2 weeks! :wacko:


----------



## Gemini85

*standing in dank dark cave...* "HELLLLLOOOOOOO?" "anybody out thereeeeee?" lololol x


----------



## Gemini85

well how strange! sorry louise, mustve posted simultaneously!!! dont worry hun, will pass quickly! i cant WAIT to see your scan pics! eeek! are you going to find out the sex at 20wk scan? x


----------



## Emzywemzy

It is very quiet on here today isn't it!


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Gemini85 said:


> well how strange! sorry louise, mustve posted simultaneously!!! dont worry hun, will pass quickly! i cant WAIT to see your scan pics! eeek! are you going to find out the sex at 20wk scan? x

I hope it goes quickly!

Not planning on finding out the sex - think I'm in the minority there though! I have 2 scans scheduled, one for 16th Dec at 12 weeks and a detailed scan for 4th January at 15 weeks. Then my 20 week scan should be sometime in February I think.


----------



## Gemini85

Ooooh you get an extra scan!!!! 

Having a peek into second tri, I'm so glad we managed to get such a nice bunch of us on our thread, people can be so mean on forums, makes my blood boil, I don't tolerate bullying!!!!! X


----------



## gemgem77

I'm here ladies!! I keep getting pins and needles in my right leg today, not dure if it's pregnancy related but at the moment anything that happens to me is "because I'm pregnant" lol
How is everyone feeling? I am soooooo excited for Christmas this year and can't believe it's the 1st D


----------



## gemgem77

December already!!!
Laura that sucks that oh has to go away :( He'll be back before you know it xx


----------



## Gemini85

any ideas how many MG paracetamol i can take at one time? 

Thanks gem xx


----------



## FirstBean

Louise- Dont worry it will fly by until your scan I remember writing in here that my scan was 3 weeks away and now it is tomorrow it has gone so quick. 
Gemini- I know some of the people that write some things are awful I never get involved with it but some people have such strong opinions on things. Paracetomal I always just take the recommended dose, I did in my last prengnacy also.
Gem- I am so excited for Christmas I am all sorted presents bought and wrapped, tree up, cards wrote I am never this prepared.
Well I am feeling on :cloud9: at the minute my friend who is also pregnant, I have just been round to see her and she has a doppler so thought I would have a little go as I have been so anxious over my lil bean and found the heartbeat within 2 minutes that has put my mind at ease ready for my scan tomorrow. I will still be nervous though I suppose its just one of those things until I see he/she but got a little bit of piece of mind from it.


----------



## Gemini85

Firstbean, congrats on hearing the LOs hb! did you cry? i find it sooo comforting! mine may soothe them, but theirs soothes me too! xx


----------



## gemgem77

Does our heartbeat soothe our little ones? That is so lovely.
Does anyone know is it 15weeks when they can start to hear? xx


----------



## gemgem77

And yes congrats firstbean that sound is the most amazing thing isn't it! x


----------



## broodybelle

Hi ladies,

We had our scan today - finally! And it was great. Baby was standing on its head so I had to go and empty my bladder and jump up and down a bit for them to take its measurements. Anyway baby obliged and our due date has been moved forward again, so we are now June 1st. 

The only slight issue is that my blood type is Rhesus Negative, which has some implications. Other than that I am hunky dory and my blood tests were all fine.

Here is a picture of our little Monster Munch (if it works). It finally lay down and chilled out for a bit on my placenta. :haha:

https://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i378/superhan82/MonsterMunch.jpg


----------



## Gemini85

wow! great pic!!! xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Fab scan pic! It seems that everyones bean was jumping around but mine! Mine was fast asleep and didn't move an inch ha ha

Gem I think it is 15 or 16 weeks when they can start to hear :)

Just spoke to my boss, I'm going in tomorrow 6pm-8pm just to do some paperwork. I'm glad really as otherwise I'd be stressing about going back on Monday and I'd have a whole week of normal shifts ahead of me. At least this way, I've got just 2 hours then I get home much earlier than usual and have the weekend to adjust to being back lol I've been off for 6 weeks now, it's a long time! I WISH I could afford not to go back, as I miss Holly so much when I'm at work and I don't get to see Matt during the week. But hey ho, only 4 months then I can go on a mat leave! Yaaay! :happydance: Then I won't be going back at all and will be a SAHM for a bit. 

I'm sooo excited to get my pram. My friend took a pic of the pram with the double kit on, so this is what I'll have:

Pram with Apple seat on front and carrycot on back:

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/28232_437480352845_503707845_5749973_2739611_n.jpg

So excited to get it! I will have it all next week and can put it all together! I'll have to borrow a kid so I can try it as a double ha ha


----------



## broodybelle

Emzywemzy said:


> Fab scan pic! It seems that everyones bean was jumping around but mine! Mine was fast asleep and didn't move an inch ha ha

Well baby clearly takes after my husband- as I'm definitely not athletic enough to stand on my head and I favour lying down and chilling out!!


----------



## Gemini85

gemgem77 said:


> Does our heartbeat soothe our little ones? That is so lovely.
> Does anyone know is it 15weeks when they can start to hear? xx

not sure when they can hear exactly, but around that time i think!! 
And yes, they say a recording of your hb once theyre born can help them get off to sleep! awwww! x


----------



## pink23

Wow great scan pic . I can't wait for tomorrow I'm hoping for a good pic to x
Hope everyone's ok. I'm trying not to have sickness tablets as they make me soooo tired . Scan tomorrow and off to the wacky with a friend later . Then it's birthday preparations as caleb is 2 saturday xx 
Need to catch up with everyone xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Pink what tablets are you taking? I couldn't take cyclazine as it made me Sooo drowsy!! I'm just taking the stemetil now which are non drowsy. Weirdly though they are also used to treat schizophrenia in higher doses lol how odd!!


----------



## FirstBean

The past 12 weeks I have felt nausous on and off never actually then I just eat my tea that I have been waiting for all day eat it all and then bang as soon as I finish I sick it all up. Hope I dont start morning sickness now that would be just my luck.


----------



## Emzywemzy

I hope not fb! My worst week by far was 10 weeks, I felt absolutely terrible. Now I'm down to being sick once or twice a day and I don't really feel sick that much anymore. Isn't it funny how some people get it and others don't!


----------



## pink23

Emzy- I was taking cyclazine which like you said make you feel sleepy xx


----------



## RedRose19

lovely pic broodybelle :D

i hope your dont get sick more fb, hopefully it was just a one off..
ive found my sickness is mostly gone, but ive just been eating small amounts it seems to of really helped

went into new look and they had no dresses at all, not even plain dresses in the maternity part.. i need a very formal one, so might try in H&M 2mor


----------



## babyd0310

Evening girls! How are we all? I so can't wait for the weekend! Feel so exhausted this week, finding things really hard! I am going to London on saturday to watch wicked (for the 2nd time!) then we are putting our tree up on Sunday, and then on Monday we have the day off for my scan in the morning and then christmas shopping in the afternoon! I am really unorganised this year, last year we were done by October. But I think because we got married in September it has been abit mad! Really excited about christmas, Grace is at a great age now x


----------



## cricket in VA

I'm having a right pity party over here...day started ok, then started feeling sick part way through a work training. Got sick a few times towards the end in the bathroom, so headed home for a rest. Got violently ill on the way home...was prepared with a plastic bag...which had a hole. Dribbled all over myself. Cleaned up and took a nap. Just woke up and still getting sick. I thought this was going to end! Sorry for the rant...no one else wants to hear about my projectiles!


----------



## Gemini85

cricket in VA said:


> I'm having a right pity party over here...day started ok, then started feeling sick part way through a work training. Got sick a few times towards the end in the bathroom, so headed home for a rest. Got violently ill on the way home...was prepared with a plastic bag...which had a hole. Dribbled all over myself. Cleaned up and took a nap. Just woke up and still getting sick. I thought this was going to end! Sorry for the rant...no one else wants to hear about my projectiles!

Cricket you poor thing!!! Mustve been horrible!
I keep trying to explain to my OH, it's not sickness like you've had too much to drink, it's like flu sickness where there's nothing in there but your body's Stil trying to empty!
I even got the urge to shout for my mum the last time! Very relieved I managed to hold in THAT urge! X


----------



## pink23

Hope you feel better cricketxx


----------



## babyd0310

Ahh Cricket, hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Emzywemzy

aw cricket hun :hugs: It's so so awful, I really hope it lets up for you soon hun xx

Gemini you're right, I describe it like food poisoning where you are so sick it feels like your stomach is going to come out of your mouth. It's so awful and people who haven't had it before don't understand. One of my friends looked at me like I was insane for having 6 weeks off work for 'morning' sickness, but then she never got it and I just don't think you can understand how debilitating it is until you experience it yourself x


----------



## cricket in VA

I used to work in 3rd world countries and have had heaps of parasites and stomach issues before, so I thought I knew what it would feel like. Nope. This is so much worse! Well, maybe equal to ameobic dysentery... But it doesn't ever end! And there's nothing that makes it better.


----------



## Gemini85

Amobic dysentery...that right there is my reason for sticking with the canaries! Haha! Sounds HORRIFIC! x


----------



## cricket in VA

The pity party continues. Still can't go #2 even taking stool softener, laxatives, and now metamucil twice a day. Granted, I lose some of the meds when I get sick, but seriously?! I give up! Ok. Done complaining...promise!


----------



## Gemini85

Has lilyfire been on recently?! I can't recall...? X


----------



## TrAyBaby

ugggggg another day in school begins for me. Was so tired after yesterday as we had an 'Open Day' in school which basically means i had all my parents in my classroom watching me teach all day!!!!!!! The kids were hyper. I'm hoping for a nice quiet day today.

On the plus side though i am offically in the 2nd Tri today :happydance:


----------



## Gemini85

Happy lemon day babe! Cricket, how you getting on you poor thing!? X


----------



## pink23

I'm off to scan soon can't wait xx


----------



## emma1985

cricket in VA said:


> The pity party continues. Still can't go #2 even taking stool softener, laxatives, and now metamucil twice a day. Granted, I lose some of the meds when I get sick, but seriously?! I give up! Ok. Done complaining...promise!

Its poo (literally) isnt it! I tried prune juice and that and lots of fruit works abit, still only managing to go every 3 days though. :(


----------



## emma1985

pink23 said:


> I'm off to scan soon can't wait xx

Yay!


----------



## babyd0310

Good luck pink, cant wait for pics! Yeh I haven't "been" for about 5 days, feeling really uncomfortable, been taking senakot but it's not really helping x


----------



## Gemini85

babyd0310 said:


> Good luck pink, cant wait for pics! Yeh I haven't "been" for about 5 days, feeling really uncomfortable, been taking senakot but it's not really helping x

back AWAY from ther senakot hun, you need to be taking lactulose or fybogel, there is henna in the one youre taking, bad for your tummy and baby! 

Ive been up at 4 am the last 3 mornings with the runs, inbetween seems impossible! x


----------



## FirstBean

I think my sick was just a one off there was no more after that. Just a quick one from me I need to get myself and Ollie soreted as have my scan at 1pm I cant wait. Will be on with an update when I am home.


----------



## babyd0310

Gemini85 said:


> babyd0310 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck pink, cant wait for pics! Yeh I haven't "been" for about 5 days, feeling really uncomfortable, been taking senakot but it's not really helping x
> 
> back AWAY from ther senakot hun, you need to be taking lactulose or fybogel, there is henna in the one youre taking, bad for your tummy and baby!
> 
> Ive been up at 4 am the last 3 mornings with the runs, inbetween seems impossible! xClick to expand...

Oh no :dohh: I did not know this!!!x


----------



## Gemini85

babyd0310 said:


> Gemini85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyd0310 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck pink, cant wait for pics! Yeh I haven't "been" for about 5 days, feeling really uncomfortable, been taking senakot but it's not really helping x
> 
> back AWAY from ther senakot hun, you need to be taking lactulose or fybogel, there is henna in the one youre taking, bad for your tummy and baby!
> 
> Ive been up at 4 am the last 3 mornings with the runs, inbetween seems impossible! xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh no :dohh: I did not know this!!!xClick to expand...

dont worry, sure its not that big of an issue, theres no chronic warning with them, just that they advise you take one of the others instead, Senakot stimulates bowel to contract, whereas the others soften the poo! so could be why its not helping much too i guess? x


----------



## babyd0310

Thank you! It doesn't say anything on them about not being able to take them, but I should have checked really! Lactulose never seems to help me, so will give fybogel a try. Thanks Gemini!x


----------



## gemgem77

Cricket you poor thing I hope your feeling better today :hugs:

Pink how exciting good luck for your scan, can't wait to see the pics :happydance:

Does anyone know when we get out Matb1 form as apparently my work won't dicuss anything with me without it xx


----------



## gemgem77

Gemini85 said:


> Has lilyfire been on recently?! I can't recall...? X

I was thinking about Lilyfire the other day. No she hasn't been on but then she did say she was moving and there was no internet. Hope she's okay x


----------



## babyd0310

I think we get given the Mat B1 form at around 20 weeks?x


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Babyd. Not long to wait then, scary actually how quickly time is going now isn't it!!


----------



## Gemini85

Yeah 20 weeks for the MATB1, why on earth won't they speak to your before! They have to by law!! If they haven't done a risk assessment etc, they could land up in alot of trouble!! X


----------



## gemgem77

I have had a risk assessment, making them sound worse than they sound! They apparently send a pack out to my home address but won't do it or discuss when I go on mat leave untill they have the form. Maybe that's standard practice? x


----------



## babyd0310

I think that's how it is at my work aswell, they won't talk about maternity leave or anything until then. Yes it is going so quickly! Can't believe I am 12 weeks on Monday, cant wait for my scan!x


----------



## gemgem77

I know exactly how you feel I felt like my scan was never coming!!! You will have a great day on Monday x


----------



## Mei190

babyd0310 said:


> Thank you! It doesn't say anything on them about not being able to take them, but I should have checked really! Lactulose never seems to help me, so will give fybogel a try. Thanks Gemini!x

Definately try the fybogel! That's what I used after I had Nathaniel. 

Ah yes the MATB1 form. OH's work wouldn't even let him go to appointments with me until he had that. Workplaces are a nightmare! I'm a SAHM so only OH that needs the form from me.

Oh and good luck on Monday at scan! xx


----------



## Gemini85

babyd0310 said:


> I think that's how it is at my work aswell, they won't talk about maternity leave or anything until then. Yes it is going so quickly! Can't believe I am 12 weeks on Monday, cant wait for my scan!x

mine gave me my letter confirming intent to go on mat leave, the day i told them!! hahah!


----------



## Euronova

Still 10 days until my scan.... i am SO behind you all !!!
Woke up feeling completely normal yesterday, i just didn't feel pregnant at all, no headache nothing, not even the need to pee urgently.... but then MS hit me back with a vengeance all day...
decided to get a doppler to see if i can put my mind at rest! I am quite slight so hopefully i can pick up the heartbeat already!
So so tired and so sick of getting up nearly 6 times at night to pee.... the holidays can't come soon enough!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yep Gem that's pretty standard, most HR Depts won't discuss mat leave until they have the MATB1 and you're not supposed to get that until 20 weeks, although I know some midwives give them out at the 18 week appointments but tell people not to use them til 20 weeks! I heard it's to prevent the A word... not sure how true it is, but apparently some women were getting the matb1 before 16 weeks and then having an A but still going on mat leave and getting all the mat benefits. Bloody awful. But yeah, that's meant to be the reason why I think.

I'm going into work for 2 hours tonight and I'm scared! Stupid really but I haven't been for 6 weeks! 

Good luck with the scans today ladies, can't wait to see the pics :) x


----------



## cricket in VA

babyd0310 said:


> Thank you! It doesn't say anything on them about not being able to take them, but I should have checked really! Lactulose never seems to help me, so will give fybogel a try. Thanks Gemini!x

Actually, Senekot is what they told me to take...but only every other day. Colace is the safest stool softener. And then Metamucil twice a day. It's all making my tum hurt, and still no bm since Tues! Even then it was tiny. Just woke up...not even out of bed yet. On the bright side, haven't gotten sick yet! :) 

Lilyfire's doing great...we're friends on FB.


----------



## cricket in VA

Good luck, Emzy!! Hope you keep feeling well!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thank you me too! I forgot to say I've seen lily on fb too and she's fine :)

Just made my 18 week midwife appointment for 21st Dec, as I'm actually 18 weeks on Christmas day! x


----------



## RedRose19

Euronova said:


> Still 10 days until my scan.... i am SO behind you all !!!
> Woke up feeling completely normal yesterday, i just didn't feel pregnant at all, no headache nothing, not even the need to pee urgently.... but then MS hit me back with a vengeance all day...
> decided to get a doppler to see if i can put my mind at rest! I am quite slight so hopefully i can pick up the heartbeat already!
> So so tired and so sick of getting up nearly 6 times at night to pee.... the holidays can't come soon enough!


i know what you mean about feeling behind im the same lol :hugs: 
i cant wait to get a doppler, im pretty sure my oh has got me one for xmas lol :happydance: but that means i have to wait til xmas to use it lol
i hope the ms dies down abit soon, prob a growth spurt when ever i feel sicky my oh always says "looks like its a growing day" :haha:

how is the eating going?


----------



## cricket in VA

So...in more glamorous preggo news I have been recommended to do an enema to get things moving. I've done it once before, and although it seems not so fun, one does feel way better once it's all out! Then I have to keep up with the colace and metamucil in hopes that it keeps things flowing. 

Euro and Redrose - you're so close to being out of the first tri! I know it seems like we're so far ahead, but it's only 2 weeks...which means babies could all come at the same time! As we move farther along it'll feel like you're catching up:)


----------



## FirstBean

Just quickly popping on to say scan went great he/she was wriggling all over and have been moved to 10th June so am now 12+5. I am going to come on later tonight and have a proper catch up and put a pic on.


----------



## cricket in VA

FirstBean said:


> Just quickly popping on to say scan went great he/she was wriggling all over and have been moved to 10th June so am now 12+5. I am going to come on later tonight and have a proper catch up and put a pic on.

Yay!! So fun to see them wriggling!


----------



## gemgem77

God I am really feeling sick this afternoon. Am finding I am starting to get sick again in the afternoon right into the evening when I get sick, boo I thought it had gone :(
Thanks for all the advice on the Matb1 form I have another midwife appointment week before Christmas so will ask then.

What name is Lilyfire under on facebook and I will request her xx


----------



## gemgem77

Yay congrats firstbean x


----------



## FirstBean

Here is a pic Ladies. Gender guesses??
 



Attached Files:







December 2011 033.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 9









December 2011 046.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## gigglesems

For those struggling to go, if you REALLY need relief you can use glycerol suppositories too (spelling?)! They are safe to use in pregnancy and soften stools and you will go within about 15 minutes (they draw fluid into the stools to help pass them). I was recommended them in first pregnancy - only had to use them a couple of times but boy did it help!! Also, they are FAB to use after delivery as the first couple of times you go can be 'awkward' and not so easy! xxx


----------



## broodybelle

Hi ladies, 

Sorry that so many of you are suffering with constipation. I've been lucky so far I think. 

First Bean, your pics are fab. Very clear. 

Well we finally told people about the pregnancy last night, although didn't do a fb status update, did it by private message. So if anyone wants to find me on fb I'm Hannah Wiles (Hannah Sands). Not sure if this link will work. 

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=743345132

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Fab pics fb!! Girl!!


----------



## ESpacey

Hey everyone!! Sorry for going MIA on you all for a while. Between traveling for work, being sick 24/7, and going to bed at 7 my computer LITERALLY had dust sitting on it!!! :haha:

Finally into my second trimester I'm feeling a little better, but still sick a lot. And the traveling will continue until after the New Year ](*,) 

I'm so glad to see you all have been doing well! I will be much more active on this now that I'm not so sick ALL THE TIME! Be careful what you wish for :dohh:

We had an NT scan and everything checked out great! There's our little baby! It's amazing how REAL they look already! I can't wait!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## broodybelle

ESpacey said:


> Hey everyone!! Sorry for going MIA on you all for a while. Between traveling for work, being sick 24/7, and going to bed at 7 my computer LITERALLY had dust sitting on it!!! :haha:
> 
> Finally into my second trimester I'm feeling a little better, but still sick a lot. And the traveling will continue until after the New Year ](*,)
> 
> I'm so glad to see you all have been doing well! I will be much more active on this now that I'm not so sick ALL THE TIME! Be careful what you wish for :dohh:
> 
> We had an NT scan and everything checked out great! There's our little baby! It's amazing how REAL they look already! I can't wait!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> View attachment 305723

Sorry you're still being sick- that must be awful.

Picture however is fantastic. I know what you mean about not being able to wait. I'm allowing myself to get a bit excited now.

xx


----------



## ESpacey

Your scan picture looks great as well!! I'm hoping the sickness will get better in a week or so! I feel bad for the people sitting next to me on the plane! :haha: 

DH keeps saying he just wants to take it out and play with it and then put it back! :) 

He's finally letting himself get excited, he was really reluctant until after 12 weeks.


----------



## pink23

Hi girls scan went well I've moved to 10th June instead of 12th. Will post pics when caleb has gone to bed lol. All is well , will still be booked in for section. Xx


----------



## pink23

heres the pics xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0434.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 9









IMG_0435.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## cricket in VA

Yay, ESpacey!! You're back! I was worried. Glad everything is OK, and I feel you on the sick all the time. I don't know how you're doing all that travel and work - I can barely get out of bed some days! Glad you're feeling better :)

Pink - great pics!


----------



## cricket in VA

Speaking of scans, did anyone get a creepy face-to-face picture? Where your bean looks like an alien or a demon? They gave us one after the NT scan - we both recoiled! The tech said it's normal, but it's super creepy! The brain is clearly developing but exposed, and the face is super thin and the whole thing together looks like a classic alien pic...anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## Gemini85

Loving the pics! Cricket, show us your alien pic!! I didn't get one! X


----------



## Touch the Sky

cricket - i have an alien pic too! the dr tried to tell us, "look! how cute, your baby is looking at us", but all i saw was ALIEN! lol


----------



## cricket in VA

Whew! Glad it wasn't just us! Laura - I'll post it either tomorrow or Sunday. Probably Sunday as I have an all-day training I'm facilitating tomorrow, and I might die. One thing I can't get out of!


----------



## Gemini85

cricket in VA said:


> Whew! Glad it wasn't just us! Laura - I'll post it either tomorrow or Sunday. Probably Sunday as I have an all-day training I'm facilitating tomorrow, and I might die. One thing I can't get out of!

bless you, bet youll crash on sunday with the week youve had!!! 

Off subject, Theres a thread in second tri where everyones posting pics of themselves, really odd to see what everyone looks like! 
x


----------



## cricket in VA

I've found that with Facebook too, Laura! So interesting putting faces to screen names!


----------



## cricket in VA

Laura, just found that thread...quite fun! We should post pics of ourselves on here...especially now that we know each other so well. I mean, how many of my real life friends know about all my bowel movements in such detail? Hmm...maybe that's why it's better to stay moderately anonymous... Hahaha


----------



## cricket in VA

P.S. I hate this time of night when I talk to myself on here and everyone else is in bed! Stupid time zones!


----------



## Touch the Sky

i'm here cricket!


----------



## Gemini85

Il post mine again in a bit. How's everyone doing today?
I find my low tunny uncomfortable to touch, anyone else have this? X


----------



## abic77

Morning girls....just on my phone so not had chance to read all I've missed...will do later tho 
Sat in train station waiting for 9 o'clock train and it's only 8.28....I am never early for anything!!
Anyway my friend I was telling u about who is 7 months pregnant (the one who wanted a c-section)....well she had some devastating news on thurs -her mum passed away without warning so I have been otherwise distracted last few days. I feel so so sad for her & can't imagine what she must be going thru. It has really made me sad to the point I can't sleep coz I'm just worried for her. DH says I have to try not to worry as I have bub to think about but it's so hard.
Oh and also started the weaning off my anti-depressants process last night :-(

Sorry I'm not responding to any posts yet but will do over the weekend. Off to Scotland for the day today!

On a positive note I am an orange today! Yipppeeeee!

Ps I don't feel pregnant again....in sure I should be feeling twitching or stretching or something???? My tummy doesn't feel hard yet at all?? Maybe it's coz I gave a layer of flab there but I'm not sure?

Told my work peeps about bub and several people said they knew I was pregnant coz my boobs are huge!!! Was gonna announce on fb on thurs (after telling colleagues etc) but with my friends awful news I thought it would be a bit insensitive of me....

Right...DH has wandered off somewhere in this station so off to find him.

Have a lovely weekend everyone and speak to u all soon xxxx


----------



## broodybelle

Quiet on here today. 
Sorry to hear about your friend's mum Abi, my best friend lost her mum last year just after getting engaged. Her brother had just had a little girl (the first grandchild) and all the family said the baby really helped them to try to stay positive, as she brought them all such joy. Hopefully your friend's baby can do the same and give them all something positive to focus on, even though it is really tough.

Hope that everyone is having a good weekend? We went to get our Christmas tree this morning and now waiting for DH to get back from playing football so that we can drill the hole in the bottom, put it in the stand and decorate it. Fully intend to do this with Christmas music playing on the stereo (but no mulled wine this year). 

Feeling a bit tender in my stomach area today, thinking it might be due to stretching to make room for our little Monster Munch. Haven't really had any feelings since the first few weeks after finding out, when it felt like period pains.

x


----------



## emma1985

I found this dress in my local new look and it didnt have a tag on so they gave me it for £10!!! its £34.99 on the website!!

https://www.newlook.com/shop/womens/maternity/mamalicious-long-sleeve-drape-dress_233927640


----------



## emma1985

I will start the photo thing, dont feel like you have to show us what you look like! This is me with my DH and my Niece and Nephew at a wedding in April this year.

(if you click on pic it does get bigger!)

I hope to see what a few of you look like soon, only because im nosy!!


----------



## Lilyfire

HELLOOOOO! So sorry for going AWOL, basically I missed a few day on b&b which turned into "shall I quickly go on b&b? No, I'll wait til ive got a bit more time to properly catch up" and it kinda snowballed!! Anyway, all is very good here- 14 weeks tomorrow! The NT scan was AMAZING! We were in there for about 40 mins and got to see so much! I cried! We got the all clear too which was a relief. I'm pretty much symptom free now, which makes me very glad I bought a Doppler, I love it! I'm getting quite a bump too! Ok, that's me- I'm going to try and go back a few pages but if there's any big news I've missed, let me know! Nice to be back! :D XxX


----------



## Lilyfire

cricket in VA said:


> Speaking of scans, did anyone get a creepy face-to-face picture? Where your bean looks like an alien or a demon? They gave us one after the NT scan - we both recoiled! The tech said it's normal, but it's super creepy! The brain is clearly developing but exposed, and the face is super thin and the whole thing together looks like a classic alien pic...anyone know what I'm talking about?

Hahaha, yes, I have one of these! I actually felt guilty for not thinking it was cute! The side view ones are amazing though! :D


----------



## TrAyBaby

hey i totally have a tender tummy today too, definately feels like stretching. Im sure i felt a flutter earlier on today too :happydance:

hmmmmm dont think i actually have any photos of me saved on my computer, the only ones i have are my recent weekly belly shot ones. So might post you my 12 week & 13 week pics as i think im starting to get more fuller. I dont have a bump yet but i do feel thicker in my lower tummy if that makes any sense.


----------



## Emzywemzy

This story has upset me so much. How could someone do this to a little one month old baby. So so awful :( :cry: They are from where I am from originally as well. Don't read if easily upset, I know if really upset me :(

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...n-arrested-month-old-baby-raped-battered.html


----------



## TrAyBaby

here's me!!!! the first photo is 12 weeks, excuse the messy hair & sleepy face but i'd just woken up. The 2nd pic is 13 weeks and was taken at night after i'd just eaten a chipper supper!!!!! but im definetly 'fuller' looking.
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 11









13 weeks.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Emzywemzy

On a brighter note, here are some piccys of me and my family!

Here is me:

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/216630_10150748822100473_743965472_20017665_2943020_n.jpg

Here I am with Holly:

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/307775_10150873186025473_743965472_21180715_868827743_n.jpg

And here is me with Matt (Dh) and Holly when she was 8 weeks old:

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/68891_10150307755080473_743965472_15296626_838549_n.jpg


----------



## Emzywemzy

TrAybaby you have very lovely, shiny, glossy hair!


----------



## Euronova

got my doppler and after finding my own heartbeat several time i finally found the baby's!!!!
really helped me relax whilst waiting for my scan, didn't think i would hear it so early on


----------



## broodybelle

Well. I have just got back from A&E, after a few hours of waiting, as I have had some bleeding. It was bright red and happened when I went to the loo. Haven't had any since, so hoping that baby is still okay. I'm rhesus negative so had to have an anti-d shot and they took more blood from me (feel like a pin cushion at the moment). I have a scan on Monday afternoon at the EPAU, so it's an anxious wait until then.Just praying that everything will be fine. No cramping yet but a slightly tender tummy.

Oh and DH has banned me from using my doppler as he thinks it will panic me. I'm of the opinion that right now I'm thinking the worst, so surely finding a heartbeat would be relief and if I don't then it's only as bad as I'm thinking anyway!?


----------



## FirstBean

Welcome back Lilyfire.
Emzy- I read that story in the paper yesterday and it was playing on my mind all day it really upset me its awful I cant believe someone would want to do that to any child let alone a 1month old baby makes me sick.
Euronova- Its great hearing the heartbeat really puts your mind at ease until your scan.
Broodybelle- Hope everything is okay this morning. I wouldnt use doppler just incase baby is hiding and you cant find heartbeat as it will only worry you more.
I am a peach today I feel like I have missed a week since been moved forward at my scan I was only a plum for a couple of days. :happydance:
Ollie is off to a Christmas party today with my Mam and Aunty and his cousin so have a couple of hours this afternoon to myself as OH is getting my birthday presents as its my birthday on Tuesday.:happydance:


----------



## Emzywemzy

15 weeks today! What fruit am I??

Laying in bed last night I got my first unmistakable kick :cloud9: I've been feeling flutters and was laying there feeling lots of squirms but then got a little thud :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

My 15 week bump, bit of a funny shape this week!
 



Attached Files:







securedownload.jpg
File size: 4.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cricket in VA

Broody...hope you're ok! Do keep is posted! Emzy, I can't wait to feel anything! Still nothing, although I am finally getting a bit of a bump. Really it's just harder stomach, but I call it a bump. I had DH feel it yesterday and he made a grossed out face and said "what is that?!" I told him that's our child...to which he replied he shouldn't be poking it! How would I like it if someone poked my house!? Which of course made me laugh given that it's a perfect analogy...I can't feel a thing when people poke my house! Then I told him it might just be built up poo. Ah, the glamorous lives of pregnant women...


----------



## broodybelle

Thanks for your concern. Nothing really to report. Just waiting for the scan tomorrow afternoon. Not had any fresh blood, just some spotting of old, brown blood. So praying that this is a good sign. My tummy feels really tender but that could be unrelated.
Roll on 2pm tomorrow.


----------



## shx

cricket in VA said:


> Speaking of scans, did anyone get a creepy face-to-face picture? Where your bean looks like an alien or a demon? They gave us one after the NT scan - we both recoiled! The tech said it's normal, but it's super creepy! The brain is clearly developing but exposed, and the face is super thin and the whole thing together looks like a classic alien pic...anyone know what I'm talking about?


I had a pic of this, its well freaky!! Ill have to take a picture and upload it later!


----------



## Gemini85

So I had a crappy weekend, midnight last night I wiped and there was blood, again it was from where I pee from, so I went to A&E, was admitted, had a scan and saw bubs all ok, but my urine sample was negative for any infection, yet pressing on my lower abdomen is horrendous! They just wouldn't listen to me when I was saying it was from my bladder, kept saying it was prob spotting from womb that's now gone, but even now when I per and hold tissue there after, it's bleeding. So dunno what to do really, I was on the gynae ward, they basically said in that case it was a urology issue and nothing they could do as no infection was showing up?!? So confused.... :$ x


----------



## babyd0310

Hi girls, hope you've all ha a good weekend. Broody I hope everything is ok, keep us posted. I have my scan tomorrow!! Feeling slightly nervous!x


----------



## cricket in VA

I suppose since it was my idea I should upload some pics. Oh, and I will get the alien baby pic posted today - just not right now since it's in another room and I'm trying to sit still so I don't get sick...

These pics are of me and DH - one obviously from the wedding, and the other in the Cairns rainforest hiking on our honeymoon.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1570.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 3









wedding headshot-1.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## babyd0310

Gemini how frustrating for you!! Did they not get a urologist to see you? I would go straight to your gp tomorrow hun x


----------



## cricket in VA

Gemini85 said:


> So I had a crappy weekend, midnight last night I wiped and there was blood, again it was from where I pee from, so I went to A&E, was admitted, had a scan and saw bubs all ok, but my urine sample was negative for any infection, yet pressing on my lower abdomen is horrendous! They just wouldn't listen to me when I was saying it was from my bladder, kept saying it was prob spotting from womb that's now gone, but even now when I per and hold tissue there after, it's bleeding. So dunno what to do really, I was on the gynae ward, they basically said in that case it was a urology issue and nothing they could do as no infection was showing up?!? So confused.... :$ x

That sounds scary and frustrating and painful all at the same time! Is there anyone else you can see??


----------



## Gemini85

They would, but would've taken another 5 hours, and if I had a catheter, which after no sleep I just couldn't cope with the thought of...
I'm going to call the doctors tomorrow and see what they say!

Cricket, what a lovely couple! X


----------



## Euronova

Hi ladies,
I hope you will be fine Broody as well as Gemini. Both sound so scary!
On a completely separate note, how is everyone's sex life? 
My OH was completely freaked at the thought of it and I was quite worried as things are so delicate still.
Anyway, I have been feeling very insecure as I do like knowing my partner is fancying me and felt a bit frustrated at times. Anyway, he helped me put some bio oil today and one thing led to another and we had sex :happydance: 
Nothing rough at all, was all quite nice and romantic but I felt so good for and it actually felt really nice and I have been feeling a lot more relaxed ( and less bloated) all day.
Do you girls have sex or are you not planning on having any during the pregnancy?
I don't think we will have a lot but I am glad it's an option!


----------



## cricket in VA

I was nervous too, Euro! We dtd'd week 5, but I was too nervous to enjoy. Then right at week 12 DH finally made a move (to be honest, I was pretty ready - nervous, but also really ready after nights of randy dreams!). It was great. We had guests for the next week, and now I'm pretty sick again, so I imagine it will be sporadic at best until I feel better, but I fully plan to. It's supposed to be safe unless there's some mitigating circumstance and your doctor tells you not to... I haven't had any spotting or anything after, so that helps me feel better about it too.


----------



## broodybelle

Here are a couple of photos Andy and I on our wedding day and a picture of me with my gorgeous nephews, Sam and Jake.

https://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i378/superhan82/wedding2.jpg
https://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i378/superhan82/wedding1.jpg
https://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i378/superhan82/samjake.jpg


----------



## cricket in VA

As promised here is the alien baby - also known as "your baby looking at you face-to-face".
 



Attached Files:







alien baby.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## cricket in VA

Love your headbands, Broody!


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Lovely photos everyone!:thumbup:

On the subject of sex, yes we're still doing it. Not quite as often as before but enough to keep us both happy lol.

I'm almost 11 weeks, so it's normal for symptoms to be easing up, right? My boobs aren't very sore anymore although they feel "fuller" than usual. I haven't been sick for a couple of days either but I am really, really tired all the time. :shrug:


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

cricket in VA said:


> As promised here is the alien baby - also known as "your baby looking at you face-to-face".

Woah that's cool and creepy :haha:


----------



## cricket in VA

Mostly creepy! Hahaha...you should have seen our faces when she showed us the picture! The tech said - no, that's what it's supposed to look like! I think that's the brain in the upper part, and the eyes part way down...it's really very hard to tell when it looks so much like an alien!


----------



## cricket in VA

Also, that is totally normal, Louise!


----------



## Gemini85

Ladies, isn't next year a leap year? What does that do to our due dates? Technically they don't count them do they?! X


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Gemini85 said:


> Ladies, isn't next year a leap year? What does that do to our due dates? Technically they don't count them do they?! X

My daughter was born in 2000, which was also a leap year and I was put back a day because of it. I was originally told 22nd August, but then they changed it to 21st. She didn't arrive till the 29th so it didn't matter anyway :haha:

This could explain why my midwife has given me a different due date? My LMP was 19th September which makes me due 25th June but she has given me 27th June as my date. I couldn't figure out where the extra 2 days came from but maybe because of the leap year?:shrug:

Meh, I dunno. I'll just go by whatever my scan shows!


----------



## RedRose19

ladies im finally getting ready for my 12 scan!! its 2mor at 2.50 i cant believe its finally the day 2mor :happydance: 

love the pics ladies its nice to put a face to the person if you know what i mean :D

my symptoms are going too like i can finally eat normally.. without regretting it lol i also have plenty of energy today
im just hoping 2mor goes ok.. so nervous


----------



## gemgem77

Broodybelle I hope everything goes well at the scan today and it puts your mind at rest that all is ok.
Laura you poor thing I hope you get to the bottom of what is going on

I hope everyone is feeling okay today. I have come prepared with lots of snacks and am trying to not have crisps today lol


----------



## gemgem77

Oh and Redrose how exciting I know exactly how your feeling as that was me last Monday, you will have a great time tomorrow x


----------



## babyd0310

Hi everyone, just got back from my scan and everything was fine!! It's all just so amazing!! :cloud9: They kept me at the same date. The baby was a right little fidget! Here is a pic and also a pic of me and hubby on our wedding day (it wouldn't let me upload a better one!)x
 



Attached Files:







034.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 6









022.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Emzywemzy

Good question, but my midwife also added an extra day onto my due date to begin with! But when I had the scan they didn't, very odd!

Got my double stuff for the pram through this morning, very excited! My mum is bringing the Apple up the weekend after next so I will be able to have a go at turning it into a double and will have to borrow a baby ha ha!

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/388286_10151026694260473_743965472_21973484_1306317510_n.jpg


----------



## RedRose19

lovely scan pic :thumbup: looks like baby is all snug and comfy


----------



## RedRose19

gemgem77 said:


> Oh and Redrose how exciting I know exactly how your feeling as that was me last Monday, you will have a great time tomorrow x

thanks, my mother is coming with me to the scan so that should help me keep calm :thumbup: my oh cant make it 2mor so im gonna record the scan on my camera if they let me


----------



## jelly tots

afternoon everyone, sorry been gone for a good few days, been over with hubby and dont have internet there yet, on my list of things to transfer. will have to have a good catch up when i get home later and see whats been going on :)

hope you are all well, lovely scan and people pics, nice to put a face to a name. will do mine later when i get home.
hope all goes well at your scan tomorrow red, bet you are well excited.

ive had some good news, came back yesterday to find my downs results letter 1 in 29000 so very happy with that. was worried that even though the nt came back at 1.3mm the bloods would come back higher with hubster having a cousin with learning difficulties etc. means only thing we need to worry about really is the risk of crohns and colitis when they are born, but cant test for that until they get older. its not a nice thing but at least we know the signs and how to deal with it, plus my wheat intolerance may have in impact too.


----------



## gemgem77

Lovely scan pic Babyd :)

Jellytots I got my letter on Sat and there were loads of figures, it said background and then adjusted but then there were 2 different figures for the adjusted both really good and the letter attached said we are low risk but not sure of which is the figure!! Was yours like that?


----------



## jelly tots

gemgem77 said:


> Lovely scan pic Babyd :)
> 
> Jellytots I got my letter on Sat and there were loads of figures, it said background and then adjusted but then there were 2 different figures for the adjusted both really good and the letter attached said we are low risk but not sure of which is the figure!! Was yours like that?

mine wasnt like that at all, it just said low risk and 1 in 29000, no other numbers or figures in there, just if i wanted further information to contact the midwife or the centre at nottingham that deals with it.


----------



## RedRose19

here is my 12 week bump pic :thumbup: and this is a pic of me and oh :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20111205_2.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 4









226676_10150165008814731_784264730_6573692_8354139_n.jpg
File size: 67.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cricket in VA

Aw...you all are so cute! Love it. Gem - as long as the probability is greater than 1 in 1,000 you're low risk. Hope that helps! 

Great scan pics, and can't wait to see the others coming up this week!


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks girls, all the figures were low but I will ask my midwife at my 16week appointment which is the actual figure!!
I am getting sooooo excited now that I don't actually know how I will get through to June lol xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Lovely scan pic babyd! 

Love the photos of everyone. Everyone is very glam and going to make some gorgeous babies!!

Lovely bump too redrose! Here is my 15 weeker:

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/387614_10151026953965473_743965472_21974507_1313721016_n.jpg


----------



## cricket in VA

So...I thought I had a bump starting at 8 weeks (see pic in green shirt), and then I realized it was all bloat and very little baby by 12 weeks (see pics in white shirt)... :( Hoping for a real bump soon!
 



Attached Files:







8 week bump.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 6









12 week bump2.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 7









12 week bump.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## broodybelle

Just got back from the EPAU at the hospital and everything is fine. Bleeding is unexplained. So feeling a lot happier now. The ultrasound technician asked me why I was looking so worried if it wasn't heavy bleeding. Easy for her to say! She also told hubby that he needed to take me out for a meal tonight - not sure he was in agreement though...

Lots of lovely pictures of people.

xx


----------



## cricket in VA

Yay! Glad it was nothing. I would have been worried too!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yay broodybelle! Fab news. Make him take you for a meal!

Cricket lovely bump! You can see a little bump peeking out! I didn't get a bump with my first til around 17/18 weeks and even then it was only noticable to me. I must have horrific tummy muscles this time around as I've popped out so much sooner! My bump is a little different this time around too, bit of a different shape.


----------



## Emzywemzy

How's the sickness now cricket? I actually had a coffee earlier and wasn't sick!! Not been able to have a coffee for weeks as I'm usually instantly sick!


----------



## cricket in VA

Emzy - my friend was writing to ask how I was, and as I was typing "I'm doing better, but I'm almost scared to say that..." I started feeling off. Ran to the bathroom and sure enough...broke my vomit-free streak! But I made it 2.5 days this time, so things really are getting better. Exciting about the coffee! I can have lattes with a little bit of decaf in them, but that's about all still. Have to watch what I eat or it comes back up. How is being back at work??


----------



## abic77

hi everyone,

Hows everyone doing? Cricket - so sorry you're still feeling sick honey...that sucks & shows you should never tempt fate!! Lovely little teeny tiny bump too....I can see the bloat in the first pic, then the lush flat sexy tummy in the 2nd pic and then a really little cute bump in the 3rd pic! You have a lovely figure!

Good news with the scans girls and that alien one is FREAKY!!!! that is so weird on a pic but can't imagine what that was like in real life seeing it on the screen!!

AFM - i;m all good....lush weekend in scotland with our friends and their little 8 month old daughter making me even more broody that i already was and getting lots of tips too!!
Still feeling very tired and a bit headachy.....weaning myself off anti-depressants day 3 and so far i think so good!!

Love seeing everyone's pics of themselves....hey you're a good looking bunch i have to say!! Traybaby...LOVE the colour of your hair! I have always wanted my hair that colour and have tried to replicate a few times but to no avail unfortunately! I have decided to stick to blonde (usually with horrendous roots) for now.

Will see if i can find a piccie or 2 to get on here in a sec.....

Re the sex thing....NO WAY JOSE!! I have not been in the mood, feel fat, ugly, bloated and totally not very sexy or up for it at all! Had a play and a fumble but not DTD! A friend of mine had sex when preggers and had a massive bleed....got rushed to hospital and everything was ok and she has a healthy baby boy now but was told not to have any more sex....she had a low lying placenta which is an exception to the safe rule but still wouldn't feel comfortable doing it! Oh not to mention all the wind tho too!!!

Right....lemme see if i can get some piccies on here...

Have fun girls and keep smiling!


----------



## TrAyBaby

Hey Abi i love my hair colour too and its all natural, the ginger gene runs strong in my family. Was teased when i was little but have gotten WAY more compliments as ive grown up. Not looking forward to going grey as i'll never be able to truly colour match what i have now.

Glad everyones scans went well and a few minds are now at ease. Gemini i hope you are feeling better too.

AFM- im back to working like a fiend. My next day off work is mon 19th dec!!!! Still have decided to quit one of my jobs so in the new year i will be a one job girl working only 40 hours a week instead of 60! WOW Oh and on my next day off (2 weeks today) I HAVE MY GENDER SCAN ......YAY :)


----------



## cricket in VA

I attempted to be a ginger for a year or so in college :) I pulled it off...got a lot of compliments and people telling me it was so nice to see a natural redhead. I didn't correct them! But red fades fast...it was too much work to keep up with. Yours is beautiful, traybaby!!


----------



## cricket in VA

Has anyone else had what feels like muscle knots just above the bellybutton? Thinking it might be my stomach trying to grow as I start eating again?? Any thoughts?


----------



## TrAyBaby

thank you :blush:


----------



## LittleBird

ESpacey said:


> Hey everyone!! Sorry for going MIA on you all for a while. Between traveling for work, being sick 24/7, and going to bed at 7 my computer LITERALLY had dust sitting on it!!! :haha:
> 
> Finally into my second trimester I'm feeling a little better, but still sick a lot. And the traveling will continue until after the New Year ](*,)
> 
> I'm so glad to see you all have been doing well! I will be much more active on this now that I'm not so sick ALL THE TIME! Be careful what you wish for :dohh:
> 
> We had an NT scan and everything checked out great! There's our little baby! It's amazing how REAL they look already! I can't wait!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> View attachment 305723

Great scan pic! I'm glad you're feeling better and I hope it just keeps improving.



pink23 said:


> heres the pics xx

Yay for another good scan! It seems like everyone is doing so well and getting into the 2nd tri. I can't wait until I'm there!



Euronova said:


> On a completely separate note, how is everyone's sex life?
> My OH was completely freaked at the thought of it and I was quite worried as things are so delicate still.
> Anyway, I have been feeling very insecure as I do like knowing my partner is fancying me and felt a bit frustrated at times. Anyway, he helped me put some bio oil today and one thing led to another and we had sex :happydance:
> Nothing rough at all, was all quite nice and romantic but I felt so good for and it actually felt really nice and I have been feeling a lot more relaxed ( and less bloated) all day.
> Do you girls have sex or are you not planning on having any during the pregnancy?
> I don't think we will have a lot but I am glad it's an option!

This is the 3rd time I have been this pregnant and I know my DH is really weirded out by having sex with me while I'm pregnant. I think he just doesn't like how pregnancy looks. I understand that, it's no different than the other two times, but it is definitely frustrating. I still initiate from time to time when it seems right, but DH often says no, even then. So I'm not sure how to handle it. To be honest, I have been feeling sick for so many weeks that I'm not really in the mood lately, but I hope we can find a way to get past this later in the pregnancy. I have never had spotting or anything after sex in the past, but since the losses, I'm a little afraid that might scare me. So that's probably another reason for the current lack of sex.



Hi I'm Louise said:


> cricket in VA said:
> 
> 
> As promised here is the alien baby - also known as "your baby looking at you face-to-face".
> 
> Woah that's cool and creepy :haha:Click to expand...

Holy moly, I have never seen a scan pic like that. I'm sure everything is fine with your baby and it's just the interesting angle, but it is definitely new to me!

I love everyone's pictures! You all are so pretty! I typically avoid the camera, but I'll try to take some pictures of my bump or something. I never took pictures the first time around, but the change was so much prettier that pregnancy. Now, things are stretched out in weird places and my bump is so big -- probably due to being twins -- but I find myself avoiding the camera even more!

I have felt so sick today! I'm trying to eat dinner now and I'm not sure I can even force myself to do it. Plus I have a nasty headache and that doesn't help. I moved my NT test from Thus to Fri, but I know it will be here before I know it! Feeling a little stressed from all the things I need to do before the holidays.


----------



## cricket in VA

Little Bird - the baby is fine, and the profile pictures are normal - that one's just a freaky angle! Might be that they sent us to a fancy genetics/IVF institute for the NT scan that we got that particular shot - who knows! Sorry you're not feeling well. I don't know how people function with working so much and having little ones!


----------



## Lilyfire

Hi ladies!
Cricket, I'm glad youre going a good few days between being sick, it must still suck, but at least it's an improvement I guess? :)
Broody, I'm glad everything checked out well and that hubby took you out somewhere nice!
I'm loving all the pics, I agree, what a good looking bunch! It's nice to see everyone's bumps coming along well. Mine has really popped this week, I'll have to post a pic! 
As far as sex goes we are doing it sporadically as we are both still a bit nervous. No spotting or anything so I think we are getting more confident now ;)
Oh my god, only 16 days until we find out if we are having a little Oscar or Amelie! I'm so excited to find out! I didn't actually get numbers from my NT scan, my Dr just called and said everything looks good, I'll ask about numbers at my next appointment. I'm off to a 'Fearless Childbirth' class tomorrow, I'm getting very nervous about giving birth in the USA as the hospital I'm due to go to is very 'medical' ie all about interventions, monitoring, lying flat to give birth and epidurals- then a two night stay where if you want a room to yourself you must pay $600 a night out of pocket. I've heard this is typical here as they want to charge the insurance companies as much as possible and an epidural alone is thousands of dollars, so they push it. I'm scared I won't have the chance of a natural birth if I want it. Very different to the UK. Anyone on here given birth in the USA before? 
And that's interesting about leap year, I wonder if my date will change??!


----------



## cricket in VA

Lilyfire - from what I know (which is not from prior experience, just from friends...), it matters more who your doctor is than what the hospital does. Your OB or midwife is the one who controls your birth situation, so if you find one that allows for alternative birth positions/methods and make clear that you don't want drugs you should be fine. If your current doc doesn't follow these, or makes you feel uncomfortable about asking for them you should change!


----------



## Lilyfire

cricket in VA said:


> Lilyfire - from what I know (which is not from prior experience, just from friends...), it matters more who your doctor is than what the hospital does. Your OB or midwife is the one who controls your birth situation, so if you find one that allows for alternative birth positions/methods and make clear that you don't want drugs you should be fine. If your current doc doesn't follow these, or makes you feel uncomfortable about asking for them you should change!

Thanks! I like my Dr but it could be any one of 5 in the practice who is there on the day. My next appointment with them is on the 15th and I'm going to ask as many questions as possible and re-assess. I'm so scared of having to change Dr, the whole health system here scares me a bit as I'm still not used to it!! I'm even thinking of hiring a doula to help me on the day... I don't know yet. Have you thought much about your birth plan yet?


----------



## cricket in VA

Not really, but I have a friend who's a doula, so that might be my plan too. I may also switch practices, although mine is growing on me...


----------



## Lilyfire

OK, here is me! The first pic is Hubby and me at our wedding in July this year :D The rest are bump pics at 10 weeks, 11 weeks, 12 weeks and today (14th week) it really seems to have 'popped' this week! (excuse the mess in the 10 week pic, we'd just moved in, hence no curtains etc!!)

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m609/mistylux/1682dcc1.jpg

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m609/mistylux/f08d6ae3.jpg

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m609/mistylux/ec76c037.jpg

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m609/mistylux/3f4c5f59.jpg

https://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m609/mistylux/561ad7a7.jpg


Also, if you want to add me on FB message me and I'll let you know where to find me! :D


----------



## cricket in VA

Wow! You have a legit bump! So jealous :)


----------



## Lilyfire

cricket in VA said:


> Not really, but I have a friend who's a doula, so that might be my plan too. I may also switch practices, although mine is growing on me...

Ah, lucky you- they are expensive!!! I'd feel guilty swapping, my Dr helped me get pregnant, we'll see how it goes when I speak to them. Can't wait for tomorrows class, I'm sure that will help too!


----------



## Lilyfire

cricket in VA said:


> Wow! You have a legit bump! So jealous :)

I KNOW!!! It was just 'POW, BUMP' one morning!


----------



## Lilyfire

Oh and HAPPY LEMON DAY CRICKET!!! :happydance:


----------



## TrAyBaby

sooooooooooo sleepy this morning but another day of work beckons ugh!

Still, only 13 days till my gender scan :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

im so excited ladies!!! today is my 12 week scan finally!! i hope it goes ok... im more nervous cuz oh isnt coming.. its at 2.50 today so i prob wont be back to update til late tonight if i have time before our friends house party.


----------



## Euronova

RedRose19 said:


> im so excited ladies!!! today is my 12 week scan finally!! i hope it goes ok... im more nervous cuz oh isnt coming.. its at 2.50 today so i prob wont be back to update til late tonight if i have time before our friends house party.

Good luck today!!!! Can't wait to see pics! Still another week to wait for me! being at the end of the month really sucks!!


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Good luck RedRose! 

Still another 10 day wait till my first scan :wacko:


----------



## babyd0310

Good luck RedRose!! I have a question ladies...I think I have a coldsore coming, never had one before but on my bottom lip I have a little lump come up and it is tingly and sore? What can I use on it?xx


----------



## cliqmo

Morning Ladies, 

I have a disgusting sore throat / headache / cough / cold so I have been very anti social I am afraid :blush: I FEEL DISGUSTING!! ...Bleugh... poorly rant over :flower:


----------



## gemgem77

Good luck Redrose!!!! 

Sorry Babyd I have absolutely no idea as touch wood have never had one and Cliqmo hope you feel better soon there's a lot going around xx


----------



## cricket in VA

Cliqmo - that sounds miserable! Rest up and drink as many fluids as you can. Hope it goes away soon! Redrose - have a great scan! babyd - sadly, I also have no advice...hopefully someone will.

AFM, for the first time so far I actually woke up to get sick - twice. The second time, at 4:30 am, I finally took my meds. Now I feel quite blech. And of course, I have a training this morning from 9-12, an important meeting where I have to discipline my staff member at 2, a meeting at 4, and another training from 7-9 tonight. Perfect day to feel crap. Here's hoping it gets better! Sorry to be Debbie Downer again...


----------



## FirstBean

I suffer with coldsores and got them lots when I was pregnant with Ollie I went to the doctors as I wasnt sure what I could use and he said I could use zovoirax (sp?) tea tree oil also dries up cold sores and is an essential oil so fine during pregnancy. If you are bothered what to use go and see your doctor to see what he says.


----------



## pink23

I have a cold to its horrible . Hope the colds go soon x x


----------



## TrAyBaby

completely non baby related in the slightest but ive got tickets to see Sarah Millican tonight. Im so excited. Time for a quick power nap after i finish my dinner so i can last through the whole show. She's so funny :laugh2:


----------



## broodybelle

Loving the bump pictures. Wish I had a bump that impressive.Mine is barely visible to the naked eye.

Sorry to all of you who are feeling poorly- that sucks. Make sure you rest lots and force your OH to cater to your every whim. 

For those of you who mentioned it, DH didn't take me out for a meal last night (in fact I cooked but he did offer to get a takeaway). It was the Liverpool game on tv so I never really stood a chance.
Oh well, it meant that I had time to mark some maths papers for school. Joyous. Tonight's exciting task is levelling writing and setting targets ready for the spring term. In many ways this is exciting as it means January is getting closer and therefore it'll soon be the year that all our amazing babies are going to be born! Hooray!!:baby:

As for the sex question. Nope, we haven't done it at all. First trimester I was too tired to even function as a normal human being let alone find the energy for a bit of sexy time. And we've just hit the second trimester and had some bleeding- so not a chance he is coming anywhere near me. Scared to strain when I'm pooing now for fear of more bleeding, so the thought of sticking something up where the bleeding came from is definitely a no-no!! :blush:

xx


----------



## broodybelle

TrAyBaby said:


> completely non baby related in the slightest but ive got tickets to see Sarah Millican tonight. Im so excited. Time for a quick power nap after i finish my dinner so i can last through the whole show. She's so funny :laugh2:


Ooo have a fab time. I love her. xx


----------



## Gemini85

Thought id add some pics too! 
These are me :) no decent bump pics just yet, still wobbling like a jelly! x
 



Attached Files:







me and Kieran.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 0









IMG_7203.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 0









hun.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 0









me3.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## abic77

Hi peeps,

Who is Sarah Millican??? Am i just old or totally not a kool kid anymore that i don't know who she is?

For those who have colds.....really hope you get better soon as it's RUBBISH having a cold at the best of times but to have one when you are preggers and can't take the amazing night nurse (or Boots equivalent "green gloop") is a shame coz it works wonders!

So...I was flicking through my purple book yesterday (that NHS one they give you) and just turned to a pic of a woman who had a huge bump, was fully clothed but was squatting and it made me FREEEEAAAAAK out! i was like omg what is she doing she looks in so much pain! I say bring it on! Oh and i will definitely do the perinium massage thing for sure!

Feel like i have been really out of the loop recently! Have been reading as much as I can and popping in where i can but feels like i haven't added anything interesting for ages!

I am not feeling pregnant at all. My mum said she didn't feel pregnant til 6 months (apart from the odd flutter) so am thinking i may be the same. I am so excited to feel something tho that will be ace!

Re the coldsores issue,.....i don't have any advice either i'm afraid but i'm sure if you pop to the pharmacy they may be able to help??

I am well jel of those bump pics.....you all have such beautiful bumps of all different sizes but bumps all the same! I am dyin for a bump now that actually I can attribute to baby rather than just bloat and chocolate. I am a bit miserable actually about the fact that i just feel minging and fat....I really would love to feel blooming but i have no idea when that happens?? I have a huge egg-belly and just feel constantly bloated and trumpy (so what's new?) and still have headaches most days, my eyesight is so off and blurry still and i just can't seem to shake the tiredness.....i think i just need to give in to it. Feel really dizzy from time to time too but then i also have to keep reminding myself about weaning off the happy pills. I think i just have up days and down days but thankfully the up days seem to be more frequent than the down days.

SOrry for talking about me me me....I feel so so lucky to have you girls on here to talk to!
I keep talking to people about baby stuff and saying things like "oh yeah well my friend told me she had this or did that" or whatever and I am referring to people i have met on here which is really nice as i really do consider you all my friends! Its defo better when you know what people look like though (although I keep forgetting who's face matches who's screen name!)....maybe someone who is more technical than me can set up a thread JUST for our piccies so we can see them all easily???

Speaking of which....here's me!

Me and DH on holiday in Greece in May and the other one was when we went ot see the kaiser chiefs in Sept and i was preggers but didn't know it yet!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF6345.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 2









P1080141.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## RedRose19

just back from my scan omg!!! im so much in love :cloud9: 

baby was all snuggled up and upside down :haha: then she poked my tummy to get the baby to turn over and it jumped up as if it got a fright :haha: now 12 weeks and 4 days and my due date is june 15th :thumbup: and all looks healthy and normal :)

here is a pic of my baby :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20111206_5.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 3









Snapshot_20111206_2.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pink23

Great news redrose x


----------



## cricket in VA

Amazing how developed they are, but still under 3 inches! (I know...I should use cm, but my brain can't do math right now). Great pic, redrose! 

Just finished a 12 hour day...very medicated. Still felt a bit queasy, but minimal sickness, so that was good. Hope everyone has a nice evening!


----------



## CaliGinger

I was reading through this thread and I was wondering if I may join? I'm due June 10, with my first scan due tomorrow!


----------



## cricket in VA

Has anyone gotten a pregnancy pillow yet? Any recommendations?


----------



## gemgem77

Yay Redrose gorgeous scan pic!!!

Welcome Caliginger of course you can join although I must warn you this thread moves very fast and we like to see scan pics lol Good luck for today hun how exciting xx


----------



## gemgem77

cricket in VA said:


> Has anyone gotten a pregnancy pillow yet? Any recommendations?

I haven't yet. I have been told the v pillow is good but will be interested to see what the others may say xx


----------



## babyd0310

Great scan redrose!! I went to the pharmacy and got some cream for my lip thingy, someone at work said it looks more like impetigo which doesn't sound very nice!! As for the pregnancy pillow, I will definitely be getting one this time, could really have done with it last time! I have read that the dream genie pillow is good and also has a back support x


----------



## Euronova

I nearly bought the dream genii and I think it's the best one but went for the feeding one from the same brand. Not as sopportive but I will be able to use it when baby is born and also to help baby sit.


----------



## Gemini85

i thonk im going to go for the dream genii pillow, hips are getting worse and worse, so need the support, also i sleep on my right, need some help staying on the left! x


----------



## FirstBean

Redrose- Great scan pics. It the best feeling in the world seeing them isnt it.
Caliginger- Welcome. And Good Luck with your scan today .
I never had a pregnancy pillow last time I coped without one may have to get one this time.


----------



## abic77

sorry for asking seemingly stupid questions but what is a pregnancy pillow for? what does it do? Should i be getting one soon?


----------



## TrAyBaby

i've started to feel flutters :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

yuck i just got so badly sick for the first time in ages.. i so wasnt expecting that 

traybaby thats great :) 
i feel little movements now and again but i have to be really relaxed and i can feel little prods and flutters


----------



## cricket in VA

Abi, they just help provide support to backs, belly, hips, knees, etc. You don't necessarily need one just yet, but I'm having some back and hip pain so I'm looking into it. Plus, all the reviews of pillows I've read on Amazon say people wish they had bought them earlier!


----------



## cricket in VA

P.S. Gem...we're in the second tri for real!!


----------



## cricket in VA

Traybaby...so exciting!


----------



## abic77

Thanks Cricket...i'll maybe look into the pillow thing over Christmas so i have one ready for when i do need it! Don't wanna be left out!

People.....I really don't know what's wrong with me today...i am SOOOOOOOO ANGRY! I feel like I have the workst PMS ever and just want to shout and scream at everyone adn everything! I am so tired at work and can't be bothered with anyone or anything.....feel like i'm on another planet...the angry planet where all i wanna do is punch and scream and kick and shout!

Just been out at lunchtime to try and get some maternity trousers as none of my work trousers will fasten anymore so i went trapsing round all the shops in the freezing cold AND it's bloody windy and eventually found some in H&M but there was only one pair left size 12 which i have squeezed in to and they are quite tight (like skinny jeans but trousers) and SOOOOOOOOOOOOO itchy! They are annoying me already coz they are a tad too small (already cut all the labels off) and itchy and i just wanna screeeeeaaaaaam!

Soooo jealous of the flutters ladies.....so not fair! I shouldn't be worried yet tho should i coz they say usually from 16 weeks?? Can't believe you've had flutters already!

Right i am pissed off with my sleepiness and sore constantly banging headache and my itchy trousers and annoying wind and all i wanna do is eat but already i have bust out of a size 12 so what does that tell you about whether i should be eating???????

AGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

i think i need another slap please someone..........


----------



## gemgem77

cricket in VA said:


> P.S. Gem...we're in the second tri for real!!

Yay I am so excited about that!!!! xx


----------



## Gemini85

*virtual slap for abi*
take yourtself off for 10 mins sweet, have a cry/strop/ring someone till you feel better! :hugs: i do know how you feel. i actually just said to an indian colleage "if you knock one more thing off my desk walking past, i may come over there and nut you" haha! it was a bloke but still think i scared him!!! x


----------



## Gemini85

so ive just been given notice of intent of redundancy by my employer, please some one tell me this cant be happening... our bills are huge, we cant afford to live on one salary just yet!!! anyone know what i can do? im too scared to even tell the OH :( x


----------



## broodybelle

Gemini85 said:


> so ive just been given notice of intent of redundancy by my employer, please some one tell me this cant be happening... our bills are huge, we cant afford to live on one salary just yet!!! anyone know what i can do? im too scared to even tell the OH :( x

Oh no. I'm so sorry to hear that. Try not to panic. There is always a solution to every problem (I don't have one for you unfortunately) and you getting stressed out won't do baby any good. I can appreciate why you're feeling nervous to tell your OH but I'm sure he will be nothing but supportive. 

You are early enough in your pregnancy to look for another job. What do you do? Will you get a redundancy payout? How long will that last you for?

I'll be thinking of you. xxx:hugs:


----------



## Gemini85

im a recruitment consultant, ill only get a month pay out max as ive been there 3 weeks off a year! assholes! i cant get another job without twlling them im pregnant, and employment rates here are poor, i dont stand a chance really! x


----------



## cricket in VA

Laura, I'm so sorry! I know it seems stressful and overwhelming, but your coworkers were complete a$$holes and you hated the job anyway...maybe this is your chance to find something that's more pleasant, closer to home, and a more positive experience! Hearing the ol' look at the bright side speech may not do anything for you today, but take a deep breath, trust your OH that he'll be there to support you, and revel in the fact you won't have to go back to that job soon!


----------



## cricket in VA

I think you don't have to tell until you're 20 weeks? So, technically if you start applying now you could get one without telling...


----------



## Gemini85

cricket in VA said:


> Laura, I'm so sorry! I know it seems stressful and overwhelming, but your coworkers were complete a$$holes and you hated the job anyway...maybe this is your chance to find something that's more pleasant, closer to home, and a more positive experience! Hearing the ol' look at the bright side speech may not do anything for you today, but take a deep breath, trust your OH that he'll be there to support you, and revel in the fact you won't have to go back to that job soon!

lol thanks cricket, a different yet nice perspective, just annoyed i put up with all their crap so i didnt lose out on mat leave, and now i lost it anyway!!!


----------



## broodybelle

Are you a grad Laura? My husband is a manager for a graduate sales placement and training company and they place people into jobs every day all over the country (especially home counties!), although they mainly place grads with no experience and a few years of work ahead of them, so not sure he could help. However, recruitment and sales is the best industry to be applying for jobs in tbh despite the current financial crisis. Lots of luck. And as Cricket says- you hated the job! xxx


----------



## abic77

Right....this is where we need Emzy on the case.....EMZY WHERE ARE YOU????

I have been told by my HR friends that when you are a pregnant employee you are the most protected kind of employee.....I'm not trying to give you false hope as a) i'm not an HR expert and b) there's all sorts of loop holes and exceptions BUT it's what i've always been told.

I'm not sure whether you need to have formally told work but then again some companies (I think Laura yours may have been one of them) only accept the pregnancy at 20 weeks with the matb1 form.

I really would hold out and wait for some advice.....I really don't know who these people think they are!

I guess in some ways it could be a blessing in disguise but the timing is jsut shit....


.....let's just wait for Emzy and she can maybe shed soem light (sorry EMZY....you know you love me really!!)

Oh and Laura....thank you for the virtual slap...it's definitely what i needed! That and all the SHIT i have eaten today (I had a bacon sarnie as my 3rd breakfast at 10.20am followed by a slab of mars bar cake, a wedge of cheesecake with squirty cream and then a packet of crisps! yippeeeee! all before 1pm!)

my poor banana, apple and satsumas are still just sat here uneaten!

Girls....I love you....I am feeling really soppy now (from one extreme to another) and i would love it if we could all just meet up for a weekend (ideally to get pissed but clearly that couldn't happen!) but it's such a shame that we can't!

I have decided if i have a Boy i am gonna call him Mack now.....either that or Freddie. That is my decision and I won't change my mind again.......

BTW....girls who have had babies already....do you think it is just a ridiculous idea to even consider driving to France with a 6 week old baby?? It would be from Leeds to the French ALpes so not just a short one like if we lived on the south coast and were off to Calais! I reckon 8 hours in UK followed by the same in France?? End of July next year ???

hhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.........

right...i'm still at work with a million things to day (back from my secondment now and picking up all the pieces of destruction left behind by the guy who was filling in for me...joy of joys!) xxxxx


----------



## LittleBird

Lilyfire said:


> Oh my god, only 16 days until we find out if we are having a little Oscar or Amelie! I'm so excited to find out! I didn't actually get numbers from my NT scan, my Dr just called and said everything looks good, I'll ask about numbers at my next appointment. I'm off to a 'Fearless Childbirth' class tomorrow, I'm getting very nervous about giving birth in the USA as the hospital I'm due to go to is very 'medical' ie all about interventions, monitoring, lying flat to give birth and epidurals- then a two night stay where if you want a room to yourself you must pay $600 a night out of pocket. I've heard this is typical here as they want to charge the insurance companies as much as possible and an epidural alone is thousands of dollars, so they push it. I'm scared I won't have the chance of a natural birth if I want it. Very different to the UK. Anyone on here given birth in the USA before?
> And that's interesting about leap year, I wonder if my date will change??!

I have had two babies here, and both were c-sections. With my first, my water broke but I never progressed, so he had to be delivered -- otherwise, we'd be risking infection. I have wondered if things would have been different if they had allowed me to move around more. But even right after my water broke, the contractions were basically nonexistent, and they didn't pick up in the 6 hours I was at home before heading to the hospital. I cleaned the whole house and showered, I mean, if that didn't help me progress, I don't know what would have. But it's true, once I got to the hospital, they wanted me to be in bed. The interventions continued from there, I had an IV and after pumping me with fluids for hours, I asked to go to the bathroom, but they said I couldn't, so they hooked me up to a catheter. Of course, after laying down all that time, I still didn't progress. So they started to induce. After the pitocin, I needed an epidural. By the end, after 18 hours of being dilated 1-2cm, it was clear that things weren't going to progress so they delivered DS1 via c-section. If you're going for VBAC, they want you to have a pretty quick delivery, and there was nothing in my first labor that said I'd be able to do that. So we scheduled the 2nd. Now that I'm pregnant with twins, the doctor said it might be the best case scenario that I haven't had a vaginal delivery because he thinks I'm less likely to go into early labor. So I will just accept that things happen for a reason and keep hoping for these babies to grow as big and strong as possible before being born!



Lilyfire said:


> cricket in VA said:
> 
> 
> Wow! You have a legit bump! So jealous :)
> 
> I KNOW!!! It was just 'POW, BUMP' one morning!Click to expand...

Cute bump! You look great.



RedRose19 said:


> just back from my scan omg!!! im so much in love :cloud9:
> 
> baby was all snuggled up and upside down :haha: then she poked my tummy to get the baby to turn over and it jumped up as if it got a fright :haha: now 12 weeks and 4 days and my due date is june 15th :thumbup: and all looks healthy and normal :)
> 
> here is a pic of my baby :cloud9:

I'm so glad you had a good scan. I love when they react to the ultrasound equipment. They're in their own little bubble, but they know stuff is going on around them!



CaliGinger said:


> I was reading through this thread and I was wondering if I may join? I'm due June 10, with my first scan due tomorrow!

Welcome, and congratulation! Can't wait to see scan pics!



TrAyBaby said:


> i've started to feel flutters :happydance:

I love this stage where we get to feel things that the baby is doing!



abic77 said:


> BTW....girls who have had babies already....do you think it is just a ridiculous idea to even consider driving to France with a 6 week old baby?? It would be from Leeds to the French ALpes so not just a short one like if we lived on the south coast and were off to Calais! I reckon 8 hours in UK followed by the same in France?? End of July next year ???
> 
> hhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.........

I don't think it's crazy to travel with a teeny baby. Actually, that's probably the time when they're most portable! They sleep regardless of where you take them, so the car trip should be easy. We have taken the kids on lots of trips over the years.

Two more days until my 12 week scan! I am getting very excited. And overwhelmed with everything I need to be doing. I took a bump pic this morning, I'm feeling a little self-conscious about my bump, but everyone else is so nice for sharing so I'll share too!
 



Attached Files:







Photo Dec 07, 12 02 18 PM.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Gemini85

yes i know i should be protected, my mum is a headteacher, so they get the public sector benefits, she is speaking with her HR adviser, so far they have said i need to ask for copies of the companies redundancy criteria and policies, they are still sodding recruiting for consultants!!! (for different teams, they say my team of 2 isnt making enough money and thats why, but they want to sack the other guy anyway, hes only been there a few months and has been off sick loads, so prob in their favour to make him redundant as well so they arent seen to be singling me out, and it wont cost them financially as hes been there two minutes!) mums HR friend has advised i get signed off for a week whilst we work out if i have a case, the docs did it immediately when i said they hadnt considered changing my hours over my SPD, so thats sorted at least... 

Abi, to be honest, that could be a struggle, not that i know how often they need to be fed, but im guessing every few hours and changes etc, that journey time would need a good few more hours added to it?? plus its not advisable to have them in a car seat for long periods, bad for skeletal development, so youd have to invest in a lay down car seat? thats my take on it anyways! xx


----------



## cricket in VA

Little bird...I don't know why you're self-conscious! That's a lovely bump! You look amazing - especially given you've already had two and are carrying twins! I was thinking this morning how I'm yearning for a bump, but come third tri I'm going to miss not having one...I guess that's how life is!

Laura, couldn't they transfer you to another team?

P.S. I'm on here all alone again :( Question. Is anyone else freezing all the time? I don't know if it's because I lost a solid layer of blubber or what, but all the pregnancy sites keep saying I should be a furnace, but I'm freezing!


----------



## abic77

Hi cricket - yes I am constantly freezing. Even with the fire on in the lounge I always have a blanket & I have a hot water bottle every night too! I do sometime wake up boiling but if I go to the loo in the night it takes ages to warm up so hence the hot water bottle!

I keep convincing myself I have a little bump but deep down I know it's just all the crap I've been eating since I stopped training in September ! Won't be long til it is baby tho and not just chocolate and cheesecake!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girls

Sorry I've been awol the last couple of days, been so tired with going back to work and to top it all off Holly's been teething so waking loads in the night!

Laura, I'm sorry to hear about your job. They so soooo dodgy! I'm not totally hot on redundancy as it's an employment law minefield, but as far as I understand they have to be very careful with making a pregnant lady redundant. If they are still recruiting for consultants, this is completely wrong as before they can make you redundant they have to have exhausted all other options, transferring you to another team being one of them. I'd say if they have not even tried to keep you on in some capacity, then you are likely to have a case for unfair dismissal, although it's really hard to say without knowing all the details and seeing their policies on redundancy. But yes, it smells incredibly fishy to me, especially seeing how unhelpful they have been with your spd, etc. It seems to me that they are discriminating against you, which is against the law. They are not allowed to treat you any differently to any other employee and it seems to me that they are. The only problem is, you have to prove it, but I don't think you would have any problem doing that. Write down everything that has happened so far, including the snide comments, the unhelpful 'pull yourself together' comments from your boss, etc and contact ACAS and see what they suggest. I really, really feel that they may be breaking the law here. Not least, they are making it impossible for you to continue working there and if you ended up leaving, you could claim constructive dismissal. 

Abi I think you should be fine to travel with a 6 week old. They sleep in the car anyway and with plenty of stop offs to feed and change nappies, you'd be fine :)

x


----------



## emma1985

Morning all,

I need to log onto laptop as I'm struggling to catch up on my phone. I cannot believe I'm 15 weeks today! Yay for oranges!! I think the next few weeks will fly by with it being christmas, new year etc coming up.
We will all be 20 weeks before we know it! I really cannot wait for the next scan.

Emma xx


----------



## babyd0310

I am soooo tired!! Really can't be bothered to do anything, feel really bad on grace that I am not doing anything with her, we are just being lazy. Would love to stay in bed all day!!x


----------



## RedRose19

i feel the same babyd i just wanna stay in bed as its cold but i gotta put the xmas tree up and make some shortbread cookies tho i feel so cold


----------



## abic77

Emzywemzy said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Sorry I've been awol the last couple of days, been so tired with going back to work and to top it all off Holly's been teething so waking loads in the night!
> 
> Laura, I'm sorry to hear about your job. They so soooo dodgy! I'm not totally hot on redundancy as it's an employment law minefield, but as far as I understand they have to be very careful with making a pregnant lady redundant. If they are still recruiting for consultants, this is completely wrong as before they can make you redundant they have to have exhausted all other options, transferring you to another team being one of them. I'd say if they have not even tried to keep you on in some capacity, then you are likely to have a case for unfair dismissal, although it's really hard to say without knowing all the details and seeing their policies on redundancy. But yes, it smells incredibly fishy to me, especially seeing how unhelpful they have been with your spd, etc. It seems to me that they are discriminating against you, which is against the law. They are not allowed to treat you any differently to any other employee and it seems to me that they are. The only problem is, you have to prove it, but I don't think you would have any problem doing that. Write down everything that has happened so far, including the snide comments, the unhelpful 'pull yourself together' comments from your boss, etc and contact ACAS and see what they suggest. I really, really feel that they may be breaking the law here. Not least, they are making it impossible for you to continue working there and if you ended up leaving, you could claim constructive dismissal.
> 
> Abi I think you should be fine to travel with a 6 week old. They sleep in the car anyway and with plenty of stop offs to feed and change nappies, you'd be fine :)
> 
> x

See...I KNEW emzy would know what to do for the best!! welcome back Emzy!
How is being back at work anyway?? Are you feeling better now or still a little icky?

Laura.....please don't let these people get away with treating you the way they have done for the last few weeks hun...we're all rootin for ya!

AFM I am really annoyed that i still haven't had a letter back from anywhere about the haemotologist yet....do we have to do everything ourselves????


----------



## Euronova

Same here ladies, cold and just not a once of energy!
Finally did the accounts for our company.... it was so hard to find the strength yesterday!
I am finally a freaking LIME :happydance: !!!
If i feel Ok i might even go for a swim tomorrow as I have not been to the gym in about 4 weeks now!
Still 5 days till my scan but so so excited that i can already listen to the baby's heart on the doppler, it really helps me be patient! Can't wait to tell everyone!


----------



## jelly tots

afternoon, still not caught up on everything yet, will have to do it over the weekend.

hope you are all well.

thats awful laura, from just reading what you have written it sounds unbelievable dodgy and i know someone from a previous job who successfully managed to sue them for unfair dismissal for something very similar.

abi, im sure travelling to france wouldnt be a problem as they do mainly sleep at that age. just be if they arent sleeping and you have an awful long car journey with them crying lots would be a bit frustrating but at least you can stop anytime.

lovely pic littlebird :) 

with you girls on the tiredness, the last few weeks have been awful, i now cant drive i the dark for too long as get really sleepy.


----------



## abic77

Thank goodness it's not just me!

I have been waiting for this amazing feeling of being re-energised and invigorated and feeling fabulous (glowing/blooming???) but i just totally feel pooped too! I thought i was the only one and that everyone else was feeling fabulous but seems i'm not alone (unfortunately!)

Nice to see ya jellytots! You really must get your internet sorted at your new place so you don't get left behind!

Can't believe either how near the 20 week scans are......I think i am gonna panic a bit when we get past half way coz i feel like i'm just starting to get in to this being pregnant thing (although it's probably coz it feels like a new thing coz just told people a couple of weeks ago if that makes sense??

I am having a mare at work today....I am a property/facilities manager and I have customers complaining left, right and centre about the bloody wind!! I mean it is awful but why do they think i can be in manchester, sheffield, newcastle and leeds all at the same time?? Thank goodness I have no buildings in scotland today that's all i can say...

....speaking of which....how are our scottish friends??? I hope you're ok and managing to stay safe and warm somewhere as it's treacherous out there.......


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'm not bloody blooming at all! I'm knackered and my boobs have started hurting big time again!


----------



## Mrs.Craig

Gemini85 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Just got a BFP at 10DPO following a MC in August, had a look and cant locate a June babies due thread, so thought i'd start one!
> My due date from first day of LMP will be 3rd June, Which is my bday too!
> Look forward to hearing from some more! xx:happydance:

hey!! i just realized i never told you that I am now due June 6th! :) haha. thanks. xx


----------



## Mrs.Craig

im a bigger girl but i guess that means nothing. hah. i wanted to show you guys and see if yall saw a difference before i put it on FB. :)

Left: 12weeks
Right: 14weeks
 



Attached Files:







collage2.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ooh lovely bump! Big difference there Mrs C!


----------



## Mrs.Craig

Emzywemzy said:


> Ooh lovely bump! Big difference there Mrs C!

Really?!! eek. im SOOO excited! :happydance: 

didnt you post a bump in a different forum? or am i thinking of someone else? hah.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yeah I post my bump all over the place :haha: I posted it in the bumps thread and in the plus size bumps thread. Here's my most recent ones. 2nd baby, so I am enormous lol 

13 weeks 5 days

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/377016_10151009419230473_743965472_21915363_507073996_n.jpg

15 weeks

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/387614_10151026953965473_743965472_21974507_1313721016_n.jpg


----------



## Emzywemzy

Looks smaller in 2nd pic :haha: Prob because that's an actual maternity top and the first pic I've squeezed into a size 14 normal jumper lol


----------



## abic77

OMG i am only on ONE thread!!! I don't know how you girls go on other threads too??? I used to go on other ones but now i only have time for this one!

Didn't realise there's a bumps one....how do i find that???


----------



## abic77

Mrs.Craig said:


> im a bigger girl but i guess that means nothing. hah. i wanted to show you guys and see if yall saw a difference before i put it on FB. :)
> 
> Left: 12weeks
> Right: 14weeks

Hiya....You can DEFO see a difference in the 2nd pic hun....it's AWESOme!!!


----------



## Gemini85

i think its one of the stickys at the top of second trimester. that make sense? ive not been on it, i too struggle to keep up with too many! plus, i tend to get better responses/advice from you guys than i do if i post a thread in second trimester!!! somehow ended up on the still birth and SIDS page late last night, was in tears for hours, such courage from those ladies sharing their stories of loss, didnt help my already very "down" frame of mind however!!! x


----------



## Mrs.Craig

abic77 said:


> Mrs.Craig said:
> 
> 
> im a bigger girl but i guess that means nothing. hah. i wanted to show you guys and see if yall saw a difference before i put it on FB. :)
> 
> Left: 12weeks
> Right: 14weeks
> 
> Hiya....You can DEFO see a difference in the 2nd pic hun....it's AWESOme!!!Click to expand...

thank you! 

Emzy...you are gorgeous!!! i love yoour bump! so cute. :) i didnt know there was a plus size forum. im going to have to check that out!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aww thanks mrs c! Yep there is a thread just for plus size bumps:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/165711-plus-size-bump-pictures.html

It's an old thread, been going since 2009 and somewhere on there are my bumps from when I was pregnant with Holly! I found it really useful though, as you get more of a comparison as a lot of the girls on there have the B bump! I had a mega B bump last time until 30 weeks, less so this time I think because I've already been stretched out once, but it's still a bit B shaped!

I primarily go on this thread and my september stars thread and if I have time I go in second tri too. I also sometimes go in the toddler forum but not that often x


----------



## Mrs.Craig

Emzywemzy said:


> Aww thanks mrs c! Yep there is a thread just for plus size bumps:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/165711-plus-size-bump-pictures.html
> 
> It's an old thread, been going since 2009 and somewhere on there are my bumps from when I was pregnant with Holly! I found it really useful though, as you get more of a comparison as a lot of the girls on there have the B bump! I had a mega B bump last time until 30 weeks, less so this time I think because I've already been stretched out once, but it's still a bit B shaped!
> 
> I primarily go on this thread and my september stars thread and if I have time I go in second tri too. I also sometimes go in the toddler forum but not that often x


i just went to the second tri forum today and i visit a couple other June threads. I also still love going in the TTC and answer questions or the poas gallery. 

ive never understood the diff between the b and d bump? :blush: care to explain? ha.


----------



## Emzywemzy

A B bump is one that dips in the middle and looks like the letter B instead of being nice and round like a D!


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

I'll be joining that plus size bump thread when I have something to show off. I've only had slight bloating on and off so far.

I was prescribed iron tablets today because I'm aneamic :wacko: I wasn't expecting this so early on but hey ho! I've been feeling really tired and dizzy lately so hopefully this will sort it out.

This week is really dragging! I think it's because I'm counting the days till I finally reach 12 weeks :haha:


----------



## Mrs.Craig

Hi I'm Louise said:


> I'll be joining that plus size bump thread when I have something to show off. I've only had slight bloating on and off so far.
> 
> I was prescribed iron tablets today because I'm aneamic :wacko: I wasn't expecting this so early on but hey ho! I've been feeling really tired and dizzy lately so hopefully this will sort it out.
> 
> This week is really dragging! I think it's because I'm counting the days till I finally reach 12 weeks :haha:

haha. you should go look! theres some good pics in there. :) and you will get there! its hard waiting. once you get here youll be ready to go somewhere else. atleast they caught it early. i hope you get to feelin better!


----------



## Mei190

Hey girls, 

Thought I would post to show I am not gone. Was on trip.
Now back, not feeling any symptoms but bought myself a doppler which should arrive in the next few days to make me feel better :happydance:

Am 14 weeks tomorrow, time is flying by this time. All our 20 week scans will be before we know it! xx


----------



## pink23

You definitely see a difference mrs C.
I have just a flab belly lol will try and update pic later.
I have lots of subscribed threads and it takes me ages to go through them all.
Bought a gruffalo all in one suit today , its so cute. I will buy steriliser monday as its half price at mother care. xx


----------



## babyd0310

Lovely bumps ladies!! I have had such a horrible day! All morning had no energy to do anything and then had to drag my bum off the sofa and go to work and I was really horrible to everyone! In such a crappy, bleurgh kinda mood. The weather isn't helping much either! I am just going to have a soak in a nice warm bath and go to bed with a book I think! I also think the no excercise/eating rubbish isn't helping either, so I have done a healthy shop online and going to buy a pregnancy yoga dvd I think. Hopefully that will re-energise me slightly xx


----------



## broodybelle

babyd0310 said:


> Lovely bumps ladies!! I have had such a horrible day! All morning had no energy to do anything and then had to drag my bum off the sofa and go to work and I was really horrible to everyone! In such a crappy, bleurgh kinda mood. The weather isn't helping much either! I am just going to have a soak in a nice warm bath and go to bed with a book I think! I also think the no excercise/eating rubbish isn't helping either, so I have done a healthy shop online and going to buy a pregnancy yoga dvd I think. Hopefully that will re-energise me slightly xx

Since hitting the second trimester my body is craving healthy food rather than junk food (which was all I could stomach before) and I do feel so much better for an increase in vitamins and a more balanced diet. Just need to pluck up the courage to go swimming now, as my gym membership hasn't seen any action since the week I found out that I was pregnant in September (eek). At the moment I will just look lumpy rather than pregnant in my swimming costume, even though I know it is baby!

The weather definitely doesn't help. I'm about to brave the wind and rain to go for my flu jab at the docs (at 8pm!). Hoping I don't get any symptoms from it. Never had it before.


----------



## babyd0310

Yes I haven't been to the gym for about 7 weeks now! Really cannot be bothered, but I am hoping I can get the energy to try it at home!x


----------



## Gemini85

haha! i cancelled my membership! been waiting two years for an excuse to! thats 70 quid a month saved! x


----------



## LegoHouse

I had my 12 week scan today and everything is a-ok! :) Healthy little wriggley baby! Definitely feeling it move now, too! I didn't know it would be this early with number 2!


----------



## Gemini85

PICTUREEEEEESSSSS! x


----------



## LegoHouse

https://i40.tinypic.com/vdpa2d.jpg

https://i40.tinypic.com/52zvut.jpg

They had their hands infront of their face and their feet perfectly together the whole time <3 Wriggled loads though. So excited now :) Feels real!


----------



## Gemini85

absolutely gorgeous!!! x


----------



## abic77

babyd0310 said:


> Lovely bumps ladies!! I have had such a horrible day! All morning had no energy to do anything and then had to drag my bum off the sofa and go to work and I was really horrible to everyone! In such a crappy, bleurgh kinda mood. The weather isn't helping much either! I am just going to have a soak in a nice warm bath and go to bed with a book I think! I also think the no excercise/eating rubbish isn't helping either, so I have done a healthy shop online and going to buy a pregnancy yoga dvd I think. Hopefully that will re-energise me slightly xx

Dude....I swear I coulda written that post! That's exactly how I feel but with extra evil moodiness thrown in!!
Feel very unfestive & not in the mood for it & haven't bought a single Christmas card or present yet & dispute good intentions no decs up yet either! I actually proper love Christmas & am v looking forward to it but stupid hormones mean I am a grumpy Scrooge at the minute!

Totally with you on the eating crap thing too coz I'm the same....need to start eating healthy not just for baby but to actually feel good in myself too! So hard when you have a "fuck it I don't care" attitude tho !!!

Right me & grumpy arse are off to bed

Night girls!


----------



## abic77

CRICKET....this is a special hita just for you for the middle of the night our time but not the middle of the night your time!

Hope you are well & the sun is shining & you're thinking happy thoughts (I may well be having happy dreams at this very moment you read this!!)

Big hugs over there & lily & anyone else over yonder or under ground or down under etc!

I'm way to tired for this....


----------



## TrAyBaby

YOWSERS its WINDY up here is scotland tonight, i hope the wind doesnt keep me up all night :( the lights have been flickering for a while now.....please power stay on


----------



## cricket in VA

Thanks, Abi! Just got home from work and caught up a bit. We set a record for rainfall yesterday, but nice and clear today...just cold. I saw Scotland's weather on the news...looks horrific and cold! hope you all keep power!


----------



## TrAyBaby

15 weeks today :happydance:

oh and power stayed on YAY. And 10 days till my gender scan, im offically on the countdown so apologies now x


----------



## RedRose19

how exciting! not long now :)


13 weeks today for me :dance:


----------



## cliqmo

Okay here is a weird and potentially embarrassing question :blush: 

When you ladies are considering the size of your bump in your reflection (I KNOW we ALL do that lol) do you consider the real size of your bump to be when you are holding it in (ie standard mirror pose for non-pregnant women) or when your belly is relaxed and at its roundest?? (when I do this now it is definitely a rounded hard bump and no longer bloat) but I am not sure which is considered the real bump?? 

I guess eventually you lose the option to breath in the bump :haha: but in the meantime I am not sure in which manner I should be 'viewing' myself :wacko:


----------



## RedRose19

i just relax my tummy standing up and it def pops out more than it used to and has gone very hard :thumbup:


----------



## daisy9

Hello!

May I join this group... my dates were out by a day taking me from 1st July 2012 to 30th June!


----------



## cliqmo

Hiya Daisy welcome to the June thread- I am now due at the end of May but the girls are so nice I have stuck around, so I am sure they will make you welcome xx


----------



## broodybelle

cliqmo said:


> Okay here is a weird and potentially embarrassing question :blush:
> 
> When you ladies are considering the size of your bump in your reflection (I KNOW we ALL do that lol) do you consider the real size of your bump to be when you are holding it in (ie standard mirror pose for non-pregnant women) or when your belly is relaxed and at its roundest?? (when I do this now it is definitely a rounded hard bump and no longer bloat) but I am not sure which is considered the real bump??
> 
> I guess eventually you lose the option to breath in the bump :haha: but in the meantime I am not sure in which manner I should be 'viewing' myself :wacko:

I'm not entirely sure, but I've given up sucking my stomach in around people who know however as none of the parents at my school have been told yet, I'm still trying to look slim at work and wear baggy tops!

Some of my stomach is hard and some still soft, so I can't blame it all on baby, but keen to embrace the new found liberation of not trying to be skinny.

xx


----------



## abic77

Hey all...so went to the funeral today if my best friends mum...so so sad but a beautiful service for a beautiful lady 
My friend is 7 months pregnant & they announced today that it's a boy....anyway it's prompted me to rethink whether we should be finding out the gender...ooohhhhh I really don't know what to do!?!
Vv tempting & had an idea that we could take an envelope & get sonographer to write it & put in the envelope & seal so if we do ever wanna know we can???

Hhhmmmmm decisions decisions......


----------



## Euronova

Quick question : finally having my twelve weeks scan on Tuesday. I have been able to hear the heartbeaton the Doppler recently, no bleeding or anything abnormal so far.... What could go wrong at the scan? ( apart from a high NT number and the need for an amniocentesis?) could the baby have stopped growing despite the heartbeat? I just want to feel prepared for all eventually ...


----------



## cliqmo

Hey Euronova that is great news about your scan being almost here! I think the vast majority of MMCs occur because the babies heartbeat never started, so you are definitely over the biggest hurdle in that regard :thumbup: I guess if you were horribly unfortunate you could have been finding reassurance from your own heartbeat on the doppler, and there could still be a problem- but you sound pretty confident you have been hearing little one so I dont think there is much else to worry about :happydance:


----------



## gemgem77

Eurononova try to put those concerns to the back of your mind I was thinking exactly the same as you and all was fine. You have found the babies heartbeat which is a great thing and your scan will be fantastic. You are just having pre scan jitters which everyone gets!

Abi I'm glad the funeral was lovely for such a sad occasion. I think the envelope idea is a great idea but you will prob rip it open straight away lol

And welcome Daisy and h&h 9months xx


----------



## Euronova

Thanks girls, definitely hearing the baby's heartbeat (I did find mine too the first time lol), it's much much faster :)
Just can't wait for the scan, going to call on Monday to ask if we can video it. Can't wait to tell everyone!!!
Not showing at all (to others) but definitely fuller and rounder above my pelvic bone.
If you have a scan at 10:30, is it ok to pee when you wake up at 8? Then make sure you drink enough to have a full bladder. 2:30 hours will be hard enough without peeing ( I am still the peeing machine!) but worried I have to try and hold longer!


----------



## RedRose19

id say your fine to pee when you wake then drink loads before hand :hugs: i wake up twice in the night now to pee :dohh:
everything will go just great :) it will be a lovely scan just before xmas :hugs:

i had a full dinner last night for the first time in what felt like ages! i usually eat two bites and get full or just cant eat it for feeling sick.. woop i was so satisfied at being full luckily it was mostly veg so it was also healthy :)
do you ladies know what fish is ok to eat while preg


----------



## Euronova

Thanks :) I wake up at least 4 times during the night it's ridiculous!
I read that sushi and smoked fish are off limit as not cooked. (really annoyed as i love smoked salmon! but then my parents are doctors and said they never had to do that back in the days and everything was fine it's not like we are eating smoked salmon from a stall in a grubby market china or something...)
Oily fish once a week and swordfish, marlin or shark are to be avoided and tuna just once a week because of the mercury..... (tuna :sick:)


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

I am getting up in the night to pee as well. 

My scan is on Friday. I have a really busy week coming up so hopefully it won't drag :wacko:


----------



## Euronova

Louise, we can be scan buddies! i think we are pretty much the only ones really at the end of June in due date :)


----------



## RedRose19

ok so cod is a ok ? thats good because i had that yesterday and loved it, shame about the salmon, i dont like it but i know most people do. 

whats everyone else eating for dinner? were having roast beef.. first time in ages.. i hope i cant eat it and not get full after a few bites lol


----------



## Euronova

no idea.... i usually fancy something 10 min before dinner, then once OH has gone to the shop to get it and serves it to me, i can't eat it!!
been better with breakfast and lunch, just still a bit tricky with dinner... i have completely run out of ideas of things to eat!


----------



## abic77

hey! Happy Saturday to you all!

Re the fish....think we're supposed to eat minimum 2 portions a week but i haven't been eating any! Think i need to start having tuna sarnies or something!

For dinner we're having a thai green curry tonight....one of our favourites and not tooooo unhealthy (coconut milk is a bit fattening but it's a veg???? so one of my 5 a day????) 

My neighbour just bought me a huge slice of home made cheesecake which was amazing and now i feel sick!

Euro - your scan will be absolutely fine hun! Like Gem says it will just be pre scan nerves but you will be fine and will come out dancing inside (and maybe outside too) coz you will love it!!!! If i don't remember to before, good luck & post pics as soon as you can of course!

Well we've just announced on FB today! Were waiting for my friends mum's funeral to be over as didn't want to be really insensitive but she was being really positive yesterday about her baby (she needs SOMETHING to keep her positive!) and she was talking about maybe putting sthg on FB but hasn't yet.....i felt after that it was ok for me to announce!

Just been out to buy our Christmas tree at long last & can't wait to decorate it now!

It's beginning to feel a lot like Christmas!!!

PS girls.....how much are you all showing?? I wake up in the morning with a soft flabby belly then after breakfast and a cuppa i bloat right up and my stomach goes hard (bloated hard, not pregnant hard) and then stays like that all day and then goes soft again overnight??

Also....should my stomach be starting to feel hard yet? I think some girls said far down (maybe just around or above where pubes are) they felt their tummy's were a bit hard but mines really not like that??? I keep thinking what if things have stopped progressing and here's me celebrating every saturday when I get to a new fruit and i don't even know if everything is ok?????

AAggghhh i'm gonna be stressing out about this now right up until my next scan....WHY do i do this to myself?????


----------



## cricket in VA

Euro, my doctors told me o pee an hour before and the drink 24+ oz of fluid, which worked for my scans! Don't worry yourself, just enjoy every minute!

AFM, after a great week I got really sick last night, and it's continuing this morning :( Back on meds for today, which I hate to do due to the stopping up that they cause, but better than constant sickness! Even lost my smoothie. Oh well...things are getting better, right!?


----------



## Emzywemzy

Cricket I had to take meds today too, was very sick. Having really random days of being sick and then a few days of nothing! I'll take that over all day every day!

Here is my 15+6 bump, what do you think?

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/384418_10151039871340417_741430416_23251325_706772376_n.jpg


----------



## cliqmo

Ah lovely bump Emzy! :thumbup:


----------



## babyd0310

I love your bump Emzy!! I really feel like I have no bump at all, there is a little something there, but just looks like I have eaten to many cakes!! I was like it with Grace and didn't actually start showing till around 22 weeks!!! I really hope I am showing before then this time, I was just looking through some old pics and found this one of me, I must have been about 32 weeks??! And also was looking at Gracies baby pics and wondered how the hell I got her out of me :haha: she was huge!

Regarding the scan and peeing, I have never been told to have a full/empty bladder? I peed just before my scan! And also we can eat sushi, just as long is it the shop bought stuff and not from a sushi place, because they don't use raw fish! I have had loads and I never heard that we can't eat smoked salmon?? I ate it the other day :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 12









009.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Touch the Sky

yeah, i give a urine sample before every scan, so i always have an empty bladder too..


----------



## cricket in VA

Maybe it depends on the type of scan? Mine had me with a full bladder both at 8 and 12 weeks... I'm not showing yet really, just feels like squeezing an orange between my pubic bone and bellybutton, but no bump.

Emzy, it's true that a random sick day is better than everyday, but man am I ready for it to be gone gone! So hard to plan anything when you don't know how you'll feel on any given day! Also, that is a super flattering picture of you! Hot mama! 

Babyd, you're tiny even at 32 weeks!


----------



## LittleBird

Mrs.Craig said:


> im a bigger girl but i guess that means nothing. hah. i wanted to show you guys and see if yall saw a difference before i put it on FB. :)
> 
> Left: 12weeks
> Right: 14weeks

Yes! I definitely see a difference between 12 and 14 weeks!



Emzywemzy said:


> Yeah I post my bump all over the place :haha: I posted it in the bumps thread and in the plus size bumps thread. Here's my most recent ones. 2nd baby, so I am enormous lol
> 
> 13 weeks 5 days
> 
> https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/377016_10151009419230473_743965472_21915363_507073996_n.jpg
> 
> 15 weeks
> 
> https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/387614_10151026953965473_743965472_21974507_1313721016_n.jpg

Love the bump pics!



LegoHouse said:


> I had my 12 week scan today and everything is a-ok! :) Healthy little wriggley baby! Definitely feeling it move now, too! I didn't know it would be this early with number 2!




LegoHouse said:


> https://i40.tinypic.com/vdpa2d.jpg
> 
> https://i40.tinypic.com/52zvut.jpg
> 
> They had their hands infront of their face and their feet perfectly together the whole time <3 Wriggled loads though. So excited now :) Feels real!

Beautiful scan pics. I just had mine on Friday and it was amazing to watch them moving around. I think I'm starting to feel a little movement, too.



abic77 said:


> babyd0310 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely bumps ladies!! I have had such a horrible day! All morning had no energy to do anything and then had to drag my bum off the sofa and go to work and I was really horrible to everyone! In such a crappy, bleurgh kinda mood. The weather isn't helping much either! I am just going to have a soak in a nice warm bath and go to bed with a book I think! I also think the no excercise/eating rubbish isn't helping either, so I have done a healthy shop online and going to buy a pregnancy yoga dvd I think. Hopefully that will re-energise me slightly xx
> 
> Dude....I swear I coulda written that post! That's exactly how I feel but with extra evil moodiness thrown in!!
> Feel very unfestive & not in the mood for it & haven't bought a single Christmas card or present yet & dispute good intentions no decs up yet either! I actually proper love Christmas & am v looking forward to it but stupid hormones mean I am a grumpy Scrooge at the minute!
> 
> Totally with you on the eating crap thing too coz I'm the same....need to start eating healthy not just for baby but to actually feel good in myself too! So hard when you have a "fuck it I don't care" attitude tho !!!
> 
> Right me & grumpy arse are off to bed
> 
> Night girls!Click to expand...

Me three! I spend a lot of time in bed, feeling like crap. The weird thing is that when I get out of the house, I tend to forget how bad I really feel!



daisy9 said:


> Hello!
> 
> May I join this group... my dates were out by a day taking me from 1st July 2012 to 30th June!

Welcome, Daisy! I hope you can keep up -- this thread has a lot of new messages!


----------



## Touch the Sky

i started showing a little bit this week, although i still think it looks like i've been eating too much. my friends say i definitely look pregnant, so i guess i'll go with that! here is my pic. my pre-pregnancy pics are on a different computer, but i did have a flat tummy before.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0840.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## FirstBean

Euronova- I am the same with food fancy something all day then when I sit down to eat it have to mouthfuls and thats my lot.
Abic- I am showing quite alot now was stood next to my friend who is 28weeks pregnant and there is not much difference between us at all. Will post a bump pic today at some point. And dont worry about it at all with my first my stomach was still a bit flabby at 17 weeks.
Daisy- Congratulations and Welcome. H&H 9 months.
Cricket- Hope your sickness starts to ease off soon.
Emzy- Great bump pics . Looking great.
I never really have a full bladder before scans as I am not very good at holding it in at all it makes me feel sick I drank a bottle of water on the way down to my scan as my hospital is 45mins away and then went to the toilet as soon as I got in there as I was desperate and still got a very clear scan picture I did the same with Ollie too.
Legohouse- Great scan pictures.
Touchthesky- Yes you definetley have a bump in that picture.
AFM- I am starting to feel like a human again had another little blip on Friday where I ate my tea and then was sick straight away but sick twice in 14 weeks I cant complain really. It was my birthday on Tuesday and Ollie finally did 4 steps so am over the moon with that. 
I am a lemon today and officially 2nd Trimester. I am most certain I am feeling definate movements aswell. Hope all you ladies are doing good and having a great weekend. Oh and Christmas Day 2 weeks today I am so excited I am a little kid about christmas especially now Ollie will be a bit more aware of what is going on.


----------



## Emzywemzy

16 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

aww grace is so cute babyd :cloud9:

ladies when you went for your 12 week scan were trying to see if you could see weather it was a boy or girl i know its early but sometimes if its clear enough you can see if its a boy?

my friends scan she went at `13 weeks and you could plainly see that the baby was a boy :haha:

i just ask because when i went for our scan i could see nothing that looked like boy parts :haha: in fact it was just flat after the cord.. so im wondering if its a girl.. as the scan was sooo clear

also i forgot to ask for your gender guesses? :D


----------



## Emzywemzy

I believe that at 12 weeks both girls and boys genitals look much the same and its not til around 16 weeks that it becomes visible that they are boy or girl. Of course there is the nub theory but its not all that reliable as its all about the angle of the dangle!


----------



## TrAyBaby

im so full of the cold today, feel like poop. Work just sent me home 3 hours early so going for a nap :sleep:


----------



## emma1985

I just went to loo and had a slight brown discharge, is this okay/normal.

Nothing else changed, still constipated and feeling a little sick at times.

Emma x


----------



## LittleBird

RedRose19 said:


> ladies when you went for your 12 week scan were trying to see if you could see weather it was a boy or girl i know its early but sometimes if its clear enough you can see if its a boy?
> 
> my friends scan she went at `13 weeks and you could plainly see that the baby was a boy :haha:
> 
> i just ask because when i went for our scan i could see nothing that looked like boy parts :haha: in fact it was just flat after the cord.. so im wondering if its a girl.. as the scan was sooo clear
> 
> also i forgot to ask for your gender guesses? :D

I just had my 12 week scan on Friday and they guessed 2 more boys for us. But they said don't go out and buy anything because it is too early to say for sure. So, there is a tiny part of me hoping that I'll have a girl, but I am not surprised if it turns out to be 2 boys. :)


----------



## RedRose19

im so sure on the scan the baby looked like a girl but i suppose i will have to wait and see in 5.5 months lol

we prob wont find out :flower:

i hope you get one of each LB :)


----------



## broodybelle

From my very basic understanding of biology and fetal development, I think it is too early to tell at the first scan, as boys and girls have the same tackle to begin with, as it were, and then it starts to transform into the correct bits in the correct place slightly later on. Hence the nub theory- both girls and boys have nubs but the theory is based on the angle of the nub. Could be horribly wrong though.

We don't want to find out anway. Excited for the surprise at the end. 

Emma, I think if the discharge is brown then you're probably fine. Could be caused by straining if you're constipated. If you're rhesus negative then you'll need to get checked out because of needing an anti-d injection.

xx
xxx


----------



## RedRose19

also this year fathers day is june 17th my oh said he wants me to have LO that day :D what a lovely fathers day present


----------



## Gemini85

emma1985 said:


> I just went to loo and had a slight brown discharge, is this okay/normal.
> 
> Nothing else changed, still constipated and feeling a little sick at times.
> 
> Emma x

Emma I would get anything like this checked, just be sure, could be a number of things like your placenta being over your cervix, but I'd get it checked!!! X


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Gemini85 said:


> emma1985 said:
> 
> 
> I just went to loo and had a slight brown discharge, is this okay/normal.
> 
> Nothing else changed, still constipated and feeling a little sick at times.
> 
> Emma x
> 
> Emma I would get anything like this checked, just be sure, could be a number of things like your placenta being over your cervix, but I'd get it checked!!! XClick to expand...

I second this. It's most likely nothing but it will put your mind at ease if nothing else. x


----------



## Emzywemzy

I know some of you were looking to buy a dream genii pillow and noiced someone on the for sale forum is selling one for a tenner with a fiver postage!

https://www.babyandbump.com/buy-swap-sell/822275-dream-genii-pillow.html

I had one last time and didn't like it but know lots of people who love them x


----------



## cricket in VA

Emzy, I just ordered one of those after reading heaps of reviews for about 20 different pillows on amazon. Guess everyone's body is different, so there is no one magical answer! How are you feeling?

Red rose, I can't help much...trying not to read anything on gender signs so I'm not able to guess! I thought mine was a girl early on, but I'm feeling boy really strongly now...it's weird. No clue why!

I had half an ok day, and half a yuck day. But we did go pick up the crib from DH's cousin...it's such a nice one! And it's making it all feel a bit more real...


----------



## Euronova

Anyone else seriously dizzy? In the last 3 days I've started feeling really faint. I def needs to start eating more and more regularly....


----------



## TrAyBaby

My OH surprised me with a dream genii pillow on saturday after i'd been complaining how im trying to train myself to sleep on my left but always wake up on my right side or on my back. I've used it for the last two nights and i really like it.

Im still full of the cold today but there is noone to cover me at work till 1pm so have to drag my ass in (sniffling & a sneezing) for 4 hours ........blergh :(


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

I'm a plum at last!!:happydance:

My aunty passed away yesterday. She was diagnosed with breast cancer a couple of years ago. She put up a good fight but it got her in the end :nope: We were originally going to announce after my scan on Friday (providing all is well) but we've decided to wait. I'm having a detailed scan on 4th January so will probably do the big announcement then.

I'm hoping the funeral won't clash with my scan on Friday morning. What am I supposed to do if that happens? :shrug:


----------



## FirstBean

We arent finding out either I want the surprise at the end of it all this time.
Redrose- That would be a lovely Fathers Day present if baby was born on that day.
Gemini- I would get checked out just incase it is probably nothing to worry about but is worth getting it checked out.
Euronava- I have dizzy spells when I havent been eating or drinking enough.
Tryababy- Sorry your ill and have to go to work its awful isnt it. Hope it goes fast for you.
Louise- Yay for being a plum. Sorry to hear the sad news about your Aunty.


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'm feeling much better thanks cricket, still having odd days of being sick but mostly ok now! I don't know about you, but the random days I am sick are almost worse than when I was sick all the time, as I'm gutted that I'm still sick when I thought it had gone! But then I remember how lousy it was being sick all day every day and give myself a slap lol How about you? How are you feeling?

I have been having dizzy spells, something which I didn't really get last time. It's more like lightheadedness if that makes sense and I have to sit or lie down.

I ended up giving my dream genii away last time, I just couldn't stand it taking up all the room in the bed ha ha! I ended up using cushions under my bump and between my legs instead.

The SPD has started already, had a slight pain in my hip for a few weeks now but now I'm getting the horrible grinding feeling and both hips are getting really painful when I walk a lot. I can't believe it's started this early on!! I hope it doesn't end up worse than last time, as that was dreadful!

2 and a bit weeks til my gender scan! I think some of you are having one before me aren't you? I can't believe we're at the stage where we can find out gender already, crazy stuff!! I'm so excited!!


----------



## babyd0310

Hi girls, Hope you are all feeling ok!
Emma I would get checked out just i case, but I am sure it is nothing to worry about!
I got my dream genii yesterday for £15, hoping it will help, I just used a cushion between my legs last time!
I had my consultant appointment this morning, I have got to have my 21 week scan and then scans at 22, 28, 32 and 36 weeks! So lots of pics again. Emzy I feel my SPD coming on already aswell, my pelvis is extremly achy and finding it hard to get out of bed already! Really really hoping this pregnancy isn't as bad as the last one, but I have feeling it is going to be! Good thing is that they are keeping a close eye on me x


----------



## babyd0310

Oh and i'm a peach!! yay!x


----------



## RedRose19

congrats on the peach and plum ladies :thumbup: 

louise sorry to hear your sad new tho :hugs:

euronova i was getting dizzyspells around 11 weeks i stayed away from salt andit seemed to get better


here is my 13 week bump bit late oops lol
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20111212_2.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Girls,

I haven't been on for a while and not sure what I've missed!! Redrose did you have your scan recently? Can't remember if I have been on here since you had it lol Congrats anyway!!
I soent all weekend laid up with an awful headache and wasn't sure what I could take so took nothing:( Feel okay today, typical isn't it when it's time for work!!
Also been javing stabbing pains in my boobs, has anyone else had that? I'm hoping it's growing pains!!

How is everyone feeling, what have I missed!!! xx


----------



## cricket in VA

Gem, I'm having stabbing pains too! Glad it's not just me :)

Emzy, that's exactly how I feel...it's so much worse now! To be fair, when I have sick days now they aren't just queasy days, they are painful sick days where I lose everything and it lasts overnight and for hours. But totally feels worse...maybe because we now remember what more normal actually feels like?

Louise, so sorry about your aunty!


----------



## gemgem77

Oh good from looking at google it is normal....phew!!
We are 15 weeks tomorrow Cricket, yay!!!

Louise I meant to say in my last post, so sorry to hear the news about your aunty :hugs:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Cricket that's what it's like for me too, all or nothing! It's not just a bit sick, it's like I'm so sick, my stomach is going to come out as well!! It feels awful! But fortunately those days only seem to be like 1/2 a day or something, I haven't had a full day of sickness for a while now (fingers crossed!)

Gem I get the stabbing pains too, it's all just getting ready to make milk! You can take plain paracetamol for a headache but not much else. Hope it's gone now, I hate headaches.

Got my 18 week (well 17+3) midwife appointment next week, on Wednesday. Wondering if they'll try to hear the heartbeat or not. Last time I had a 16 week appointment (not sure why they've changed it to 18 weeks?) and they wouldn't even try and said they don't do that until 24 weeks as it's quite common not to find it before 20 weeks and they were worrying women unnecessarily. I wonder if they've changed it though! Hope so, as I've not heard it yet!


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Emzy, wow it feels wierd to think my boobs are getting ready to make milk for a little person lol
Thanks if I get anymore I will take paracetamol although I don't really want to take anything if I can help it!


----------



## gemgem77

Emzy I have my 16 week appointment next week and the last time I saw her I don't know if you remember she couldn'y find the hb as I was only 9weeks, well on my way out she said she would definitely be able to hear it at the 16week appointment. So hope they do, although I won't be saying that if she cant find it!


----------



## cricket in VA

Emzy, mine are usually a full day, although this weekend I felt pretty awful all weekend. Still not great. Debating if I'm up for work today :/


----------



## Emzywemzy

It's crap isn't it cricket! I hope you feel better soon. It really makes you feel miserable. I burst into tears a few days ago as I was sick after having a cup of coffee (always makes me sick, but thought it was gone!) and I was so sick there was nothing more to come out but I couldn't stop wretching really hard and I wet myself! Got all upset and told DH I had had enough. But then most days now, no sickness at all. It's so random. It must be when baby is having a spurt.

Gem how exciting, I really hope they have changed the rules here and have a listen next week! I know most places listen in at 16 weeks, but nope, my PCT said 24 weeks and I was gutted as I went at 16 weeks expecting to hear it and I didn't! DH even came with me and for nothing!

Oh and I've been feeling proper kicks now quite regularly! It's lovely :cloud9:


----------



## gemgem77

Ahh I can't wait to be able to feel kicks. How long do you reckon it will be now untill I start to feel anything?


----------



## jelly tots

Louise, so sorry to hear about your auntie :hugs:

Ive just come back from my 16 week appointment and got to hear the heartbeat, it was amazing and was proper wriggling around though as they had just got it and then it would move again, the placenta sounded well weird. could defo tell the difference between mine and baby's hb's though. they even let me record it so hubster can listen to it at the weekend.
bloods and water sample from scan appointment all came back clear. got told that from todays sample that it was the best colour they had ever seen and wish all their pregnant ladies came with that instead of like orange juice lol.

Bt confused over what my blood group is though, at my scan i was told from my booking in bloods my blood group was O+ but just had the results sheets stuck into my handheld notes today and the one for blood group says B Rh (D) Positive, is that right? I have no idea as have never known my blood group.

anyways just a fleeting visit at the moment as at work, hope you are all well.x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aw glad you got to hear the hb and all was well :cloud9:

Gem I first felt Holly move at 17 weeks and a few days. I remember having my gender scan at 17 weeks exactly and saying it was weird that she was moving so much but I couldn't feel it yet and then a few days later we were in Nando's and I felt a wriggle! Then it was probably a couple of weeks before I felt kicks, maybe 19 weeks? This time I've been feeling flutters since 11 weeks, definite movements since 13.5 weeks and proper little thuds in the last few days :)


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

I thought I felt tiny flutters last night, but I'm not sure if I was imagining it. I can't wait to feel the big movements. When I was expecting Aimee, she used to lodge her feet in my ribs and just leave them there lol. It was so uncomfortable, I'd have to nudge her to get them out .


----------



## Emzywemzy

Holly used to do that Louise! Her favourite was shoving her bum in my ribs and shed stay like that for days! It bloody hurt! I thought there was something wrong at one point and went to gp and he said nope, the pain is babies bum in your ribs!


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Emzy I cannot wait to feel something!!


----------



## babyd0310

Sorry to hear about your auntie Louise :hugs: I have been getting sharp pains in my boobs aswell, bloody hurts!! I definitely am feeling flutters aswell, can't wait until they are proper kicks! Still feeling so exhausted, finding it a real struggle at the moment!


----------



## Euronova

Hey Ladies, just popping in quickly, finally getting my 12 weeks scan tomorrow!!! WOOP
and i asked today and it seems that they can make me a DVD :) so might even have a video to share :)


----------



## TrAyBaby

one week today and i have my 16 week midwife appointment AND my private gender scan :happydance:

ended up staying all day at work so now feel rotten again with my cold boooooo


----------



## LittleBird

Louise, sorry to hear about your aunt! :hugs:


----------



## abic77

Hi girls,

Hope ur all ok? Soz not had chance to catch up but will soon but in the meantime I am looking for some reassurance....

1. Have my 16 wk apt on weds-would someone have called me before now if anything was wrong?
2. Should I have a hard tummy by now? My tummy is soft & flabby and bloated/hard every afternoon but not baby hard just bloated hard ??
3. At 16+2 should I have felt anything yet???? I have had nothing not even wind bubbles or anything yet?
4. Is it normal to feel unpregnant like I look at people with babies & even now just feel what if that never happens to me?

Surely I should have some signs????? Dreading my apt on weds esp if it's with that horrid woman I got last time. :-(


----------



## Gemini85

abic77 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Hope ur all ok? Soz not had chance to catch up but will soon but in the meantime I am looking for some reassurance....
> 
> 1. Have my 16 wk apt on weds-would someone have called me before now if anything was wrong?
> 2. Should I have a hard tummy by now? My tummy is soft & flabby and bloated/hard every afternoon but not baby hard just bloated hard ??
> 3. At 16+2 should I have felt anything yet???? I have had nothing not even wind bubbles or anything yet?
> 4. Is it normal to feel unpregnant like I look at people with babies & even now just feel what if that never happens to me?
> 
> Surely I should have some signs????? Dreading my apt on weds esp if it's with that horrid woman I got last time. :-(

I have all of this, I'm bigger, but wobbly, don't feel preggers, no movement. I think it's pretty normal for us 1st timers hun xx


----------



## cricket in VA

Abi - totally normal not to feel movement for a few more weeks, even though bubs is moving around like crazy! Other than having the horrid woman again, I'd say nothing to worry about! This is the odd part of the pregnancy where you are past the first tri ickiness, but not yet bumping out - I've read lots of people not feeling pregnant right now! I know I'm not a good example since I'm still getting sick, but lucky for most of you I'm out of the norm!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Totally normal abi! Don't worry x


----------



## FirstBean

Yes abic totally normal.
I am running to the toilet alot today (tmi?) have been constipated for a few days now I am the other way.


----------



## cliqmo

Hi Ladies :wave: 

I had a few curious twitches in my belly today, not unlike the flicker you sometimes get in your eyelid/brow when you are tired- do you think this was sproglett having a wriggle?? :happydance: ...or just gas :blush: :haha:


----------



## FirstBean

I think it does sound like baby moving


----------



## Euronova

Hey ladies, here are my scan pics! we had a hell of a time getting little one to behave and let the technician measure its NT (which in the end was about 1.3mm). I had to get up, dance, wriggle my bottom and jump up and down, even eat something sugary... but in the end we got loads of time seeing the baby and a 20 minutes DVD (which i need to edit down as none will bare watching it for that long!)

Hi Everyone:
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7025/6505075167_835c413e64_o.jpg
Sucking my thumb:
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7167/6505074921_27e393122e_o.jpg


----------



## cliqmo

Yey congratulations Euronova, lovely pics xx


----------



## broodybelle

Abi I feel exactly the same. No noticeable bump (although my stomach is bigger than it was pre-pregnancy and I lost 7lbs in the firt trimester so some of it must be baby related). I have no real symptoms- the only thing that makes me believe that I am preggers is listening to Monster Munch's heartbeat on the doppler.
xx


----------



## Mrs.Craig

we found out today we are having a boy!!! the scan from the regular ultrasound wasnt very good so he went transvaginally and said "Whoa!!". and later my husband said "the doctor said that wasnt hard to tell what it was that way!" haha! soooo excited!


----------



## cricket in VA

Congrats!! First one to find out on our thread!


----------



## abic77

Hey everyone....thanks to all of you for your reassuring words - i do feel much better now and to be honest my boobs are so so so so sore that its the only thing convincing me i am pregnant!

I squatted to pick something up yesterday and it was like there was something in the way at the front a bit too which was weird but kinda cool!

Euronova - those a are fab pics hun congrats!!!

Mrs C - congrats on your BOY!!! did you have an inkling or not? We are sooooo in 2 minds still whether to find out or not!

I have midwife in 2 hours.......i am dreading the worst news but fingers crossed everyone (pleeeeease) that all is well! I will demand to hear the heartbeat and will tie myslef to the chair until she listens to it !

Thanks again girls - you are all brill!

PS can't belive it's almost xmas then shortly after is 20 week scan! whoooop!

WHo is finding out what they are having and why??

I have my names sorted now i think btw..... (not telling anyone them except you girls!)

Boy - Frederick (Freddie) Arthur OR Felix (undecided)
Girl - Matilta (Tilly) May (or Mae)


----------



## babyd0310

Hi everyone!
Congrats on the boy Mrs C!! I don't know if anyone can help, but I am literally crying with pain at the moment, I woke up with really bad pains all across the top of my stomach, I know it is prob nothing to do with baby and is definitely not constipation/intigestion. Feel like I may have a stomach bug but not being sick! I'm just laying down at the moment trying to rest but it's quite hard with a demanding toddler. Errrrghhh just want to go to bed :(


----------



## TrAyBaby

Mrs.Craig said:


> we found out today we are having a boy!!! the scan from the regular ultrasound wasnt very good so he went transvaginally and said "Whoa!!". and later my husband said "the doctor said that wasnt hard to tell what it was that way!" haha! soooo excited!

WOWSERS awesome news and you are only 15 weeks amazing. I have my gender scan on monday and i will be 16+3 and was worried that it would be too early but now im not, thank yooooooooo

Euronova i love your pictures, especially the one where it's sucking it's thumb, too cute.

Abi good luck at your appointment today chica, i'm sure all will be fine. And i bet you shed a tear when you hear the heartbeat xxx


----------



## abic77

Hey everyone!!

Well I am back now and thankfully everything was just fine!!!! The bloods was the thing i was most concerned about (ie losing sleep over and panicking for almost 4 weeks) but they all came back healthy and my wee was healthy too! 

I am the happiest girl alive right now!!! 

I actually properly burst out crying to the point where i was almost hypoventilating and she had to calm me down all because i was so relieved about the bloods! yipppeeeee!

Heard baby's heartbeat which was awesome too and is making me want to buy a doppler now......

Thanks as always for your support everyone! I dunno why we put ourselves through this worry but there is literally nothing like the feeling of relief when all is ok!!!!

Babyd - sorry you're feeling crappy hun.....is it a crampy type pain? it may be a stomach bug waiting to happen....whenever i get a stomach bug i usually get a pain for a few hours (or half a day) and then it all happens...I really hope you DONT have that btw but just sounds like it could be??

Maybe it could just be baby tugging on something?

Sorry i can't offer any further advice but i do hope you feel better soon hun xxxx


----------



## babyd0310

Thats great news abic!! Thank you, yes I do feel like it may be a bug, not been sick or anything yet but the pain is quite bad and feeling crappy :( trying to rest before I have to go to work :(


----------



## abic77

babyd0310 said:


> Thats great news abic!! Thank you, yes I do feel like it may be a bug, not been sick or anything yet but the pain is quite bad and feeling crappy :( trying to rest before I have to go to work :(

Awww hun thats pants :-(

Can you call in sick?? You don't wanna be getting to work then pooing your pants?? Either that or take some diahorrea relief?? i guess it depends which end it decides it wants to come out of?
What time do you go to work? what do you do?


----------



## babyd0310

Haha abi you make me laugh! I start work at 1.15, I work in the pathology lab at the hospital. I'm on a sickness watch type thing, already had a meeting about sickness but if I have any more time off then get a warning :( Even though I haven't had a day off for over a year!! My boss is a bitch. Will go in and hopefully throw up over her so I get sent home hahaha x


----------



## abic77

Awesome!!! even better shit smelly diahorea on her! that'll teach her!
That is crap about sickness watch! what a joke...if you're sick you're sick!

Hope you're feeling better soon hun & hope work goes ok xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

babyd say it's pregnancy related like morning sickness or spd then they can't include it in your sickness watch thing! Hope you feel better soon x

Abi great news about your appt x

Mrs C congrats, that's fab news! I find out 2 weeks tomorrow and I'm sooo excited!


----------



## Gemini85

i find out the sex a week on friday, cant wait!!! ive only got the faintest idea of boy names so far, so its bound to be a girl! 
Abi, you asked why im finding out, mainly as a close friend of mine lost a baby to SIDS and she said she wishes she had found out as she wouldve had longer to bond with the baby in the womb, plus i think it would all feel more real, to be honest, it just doesn't feel real at the mo!!! 

went and had a SPD brace fitted today, pretty much the pregnancy support belts you get in mothercare etc, doesnt really make much difference, just gives me more tyres i dont need! haha! x


----------



## broodybelle

Mrs Craig- great news about your boy- how exciting.

Babyd- hope you survived work okay and are feeling a bit better. 

Abi- glad everything went well and that you were worrying unnecessarily- always a relief. I love my doppler- use it everyday- makes me feel close to baby. Matilda (Tilly) Rose is our girls name that we have picked out. Noah Benjamin or Tobias Daniel for a boy.

I have a cold which I'm fighting purely with willpower at the moment! First nativity performance to parents was today - roll on Friday when it will all be over. Then only two days left at work next week before the holidays start. Hooray! 

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Gemini I think my brace is useless as well makes it worse rather than better! Have you been referred for physio?


----------



## Gemini85

Emzywemzy said:


> Gemini I think my brace is useless as well makes it worse rather than better! Have you been referred for physio?

yeah but to be honest they dont really do anything, as im so hypermobile, they said that manipulating the joints could actually make them weaker! all they do is make me lay down, and tell me to pull my knee up towards me, whilst they pull down, not the most pleasant!! x


----------



## babyd0310

Thanks girls, I had abit of a funny turn at work, had to run to the loo a few times!! Feeling ok now just my tummy feels abit sensitive :( Gemini, I found the brace and physio didn't work for me last time around, they didnt even do anything at physio just told me how to get out of bed ect. And my consultant told me the other day that if I suffer again this time (which I am) then there is not a lot they can do!! I was signed off from about 25ish weeks last time, really think that will go down well if it happens again!!x


----------



## Mrs.Craig

cricket in VA said:


> Congrats!! First one to find out on our thread!

thanks ladiess!!! :)) i wasnt going to find out til Christmas BUT DH and my little cousin surprised me early! hah. which was ok. it was really cute! 
i thought i was gonna be :yellow: but this is our first and i LOVED finding out. 

cricket...i am?! wow! im so excited for everyone to find out! its so amazing. 

Abic... i knew it was a boy! haha. his name will be Wyatt James. :blue:


----------



## TrAyBaby

:hi: Wyatt James (cute)

holy smokes girls. When i woke up this morning i seem to have ballooned overnight and when i push my stomach it's semi hard. Not sure if im just full of wind or i've just 'popped' over night!!!! Im due to take my weekly pic tomorrow when i hit 16 weeks so will take a photo then and post for you all to judge my HUGE tummy!


----------



## emma1985

TrAyBaby said:


> :hi: Wyatt James (cute)
> 
> holy smokes girls. When i woke up this morning i seem to have ballooned overnight and when i push my stomach it's semi hard. Not sure if im just full of wind or i've just 'popped' over night!!!! Im due to take my weekly pic tomorrow when i hit 16 weeks so will take a photo then and post for you all to judge my HUGE tummy!

Mine did that a few days ago!!


----------



## emma1985

Yay for Avacardo!


----------



## abic77

Hey peeps!!

Well i think i haver also popped over night too but i'm also not sure if mine is wind or whether it's the half a tin of heroes i demolished yesterday (that' s what working from home does for you!!)

Love that name mrs c !!

Aggghhhhh still really can't get my head round whether to find out or not!!! Emzy - saw your FB message about finding out....i'm literally in 2 minds!
DH and I said right at the beginning that due to Haemophilia we may HAVE to find out and which case we'll have no choice but if we didn't have to find out we wouldn't (ie leave it to fate).....soooo....maybe i should just stick by my guns and leave it to fate?? Still haven't received an appointment for the haemotologist yet so don't know if we need to find out yet or not....it's all to do with the severity of the haemophilia I think and my dad's is quite mild so thinking we prob won't need to find out the sex !!!

Emma - as I said on FB - your bump is fabulous!!! (ps happy avocado day...i particularly love your spelling of avocado...made me chuckle!)

BabyD - how is your tummy this morning? Feeling any better today?

TrAybaby.....are you ignoring my PM i sent you?? Is it just you don't wanna be my fwend :-(


----------



## jelly tots

morning all, hope you are all well

babyd hope you are feeling much better now

mrs c - what a lovely name and so exciting one of us has already found out :D

abi, so pleased everything went well, been thinking of you this week.

emma - lovely bump, mine seems to have popped out this week more too. can defo feel everything has moved up a lot more and can now say the bottom half of my bump has baby in there somewhere :)

we are defo not finding out and staying team yellow til they arrive. also it has been quite fun guessing, so far lots of people have guessed a girl and only 3 a boy from the scan and the heartbeat recording i have. although the recording isnt brilliant as the baby kept moving around lots. hopefully when i go to see my new midwife on monday i can get her to listen to it again.

one thing that is really peeing me off at the minute are those that ask what your birth plans are etc and then turn around and tell you 'oh well it wont be like that so you may aswell just choose an epi and c-sec'. excuse me since when did you know my medical history and how my pain threshold is. plus i know the best laid plans dont always happen, but at least i can request what i would like. just makes me really angry. yeah okay they have had a baby or two already but doesnt mean they know everything, plus its my first i dont want to be going in there petrified of what i would rather not have. if at least i make my opinions and preferences clear the midwives will do all they can to respect them. grrr! rant over.

had my leaving do at work yesterday, was a good laugh. had a nice meal and then stayed out for a few drinks. got some lovely pressies including a £40 giftcard for boots. may have to wait until the sales and get a few bits for baby that i like in there. its very strange its my last day at work here tomorrow. just seem to be quite busy the last few days sorting out the last few bits of things to clear my desk. cannot wait for my 3 weeks off though, just dreading the drive from lincoln to leeds tomorrow afternoon and praying the weather will be okay.

anyone up to anything good today?

oh also as of tomorrow i wont have telephone and internet until 11th jan at my new house, but will have limited access on my phone and when i go to the in-laws over new year i will have it for a few days on my laptop. going to miss catching up with you guys.


----------



## babyd0310

Morning guys, 

I am feeling much better today thank you, must have been a 24 hour thing!!

Emma, lovely bump!!

Jelly tots, I got fed up with people talking to me about the labour last time and what my birth plan was and I just told them I didn't have one and would just see how it went (which is true, but kept them from butting in!!)

I have done so much housework this morning, could do with a nap now but got to get ready for work :(


----------



## FirstBean

I have the biggest pile of ironing to do I havent done any since I found out I was pregnant now that makes me sound lazy but its the chore I hate doing the most so have kept putting it off now it is going to take me all day.


----------



## jelly tots

i have just ordered one of them dream genii pillow things, should be coming next week. had some rewards credits on my catalogue account that needed using by tomorrow so managed to get it for £30 :)
it has good reviews and im sure you guys have all mentioned how good they were so looking forward to it coming.

baby d, hope your day isnt too long so you can get your well deserved nap.

fb - im totally like that at the moment. i seem to iron as i go each day when i need something as so cant be bothered with it. hoping it will all change when i get to my new house and get all settled in there.


----------



## RedRose19

hey ladies hope everyone is well today.. :flower:

i had my first clinic yesterday they went through all my medical history etc, she told me i had o- blood which i already knew and that i will have to get a few more appts because of this.. 

last night i woke uo at 3am with the worst pains ever ran to the bathroom and got so sick :( my stomach is so sore now ive got work at 1 til 9 and im dreading it :(


----------



## Gemini85

Blood from the number 2 place! Piles?! Already?! ARGHHHHH! I so wasnt cut out for pregnancy!!! Lol x


----------



## cricket in VA

Laura, I've had a decent amount of blood off and on coming out with number two. The constipation has been the cause for me -I've got some hemorrhoids :( not so fun, but they come and go. More glamorous parts to being preggo! But not complaining. Had a long convo last night with a colleague who basically told me she tried for years to get pregnant, but wasn't able to and now is too old. Made me appreciate even the nasty bits again!


----------



## broodybelle

FirstBean said:


> I have the biggest pile of ironing to do I havent done any since I found out I was pregnant now that makes me sound lazy but its the chore I hate doing the most so have kept putting it off now it is going to take me all day.

I ironed for hours on Sunday, pretty much for the first time since finding out too. It's lovely to see the bottom of the basket but it was so boring. Tidying and cleaning has also slipped for me. Hoping that the nesting instinct will kick in later on and I'll become houseproud again!

Ony of my best friends is in labour and I'm struggling to concentrate as desperate to hear everything went okay and that her little girl is fine. She started with contractions on tuesday night and got no sleep, they were more regular last night and more painful and that was the last I heard! She was due on 2nd December so was going to be induced today anyway.


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Hi all :flower:

I have my scan tomorrow morning (finally!) and my aunty's funeral in the afternoon. It's going to be a weird day :wacko:


----------



## Euronova

Hi I'm Louise said:


> Hi all :flower:
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow morning (finally!) and my aunty's funeral in the afternoon. It's going to be a weird day :wacko:

Good luck at the scan tomorrow... sorry it will be a mixed day emotions wise... I was exhausted after my scan so I guess you will very very tired after all these emotions. Try and enjoy it as much as possible.

Played a bit with the 20 min of scan DVD I had an managed to select a few snapshots from the scan. This is my first iMovie attempts so be kind!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z906ctssSvg


----------



## gemgem77

Afternoon girls,

Once again missed loads, was away with work for a couple of days with no internet access. 

Congrats Mrs Craig on finding out your having a boy, how exciting!!

Glad your feeling better Babyd, I think there is a lot going around I'm not feeling on top form today and not sure if it's pregnancy related or I am just coming down with a cold!!!

How is everyone feeling? Excited for christmas?! 

P.s Nice bump Emma


----------



## gemgem77

Good luck for tomorrow Hi I'm Louise it really will be a day of mixed emotions for you :hugs:
Lovely DVD Euronova, your better than me I can't do anything remotely technical!!!


----------



## HLC2109

:flower:Hi ladies,
I havent been on for weeks so now I have a few hundred pages to catch up on! Sure that wont take me too long.....:wacko:
I have had a horrible few weeks with work and wondered if you ladies had been though anything similar or had any advice. So heres my problem - sorry its a long story.

I have been suffering with work related stress for about 6 months and have been getting zero support form my employers. The doctor has signed me off more times than I can even remember and each sick note has 'ammended duties' ticked - but again this was totally ignored.
When I found out I was pregnant I informed my employer as soon as I could because I was worried about the risk of stress. Eventually my manager did a risk assessment as they are required to do and it was advised I should not be in my current role and would need to be provided with alternative work (I am a debt collector for a bank taking inbound and outbound calls so as you can imagine i deal with abuse daily) 
My employer advised that they would look for alternative work 3 weeks ago, yesterday I received a call from my manager to say that there are no other jobs so I would be straight back on the phones on monday and that the risk assessment is only advisory so in other words they do not need to listen at all.

I do not believe for a minute that there are no other jobs, on my site alone there are 3 buildings each with 7 floors and this is a huge banking group there are jobs all over the country!

My understanding is that after a risk assessment if an alternative role is recommended and another role cannot be found, they would need to suspend me on full pay until another role is available. 
I posted this question on a legal forum and someone said that if the risk assessment is ignored and no help is given thi sis automatically sex discrimination.

Does anyone know if I have any rights or what I can do as at the moment I feel I have no rights at all. I need to do something, I am not willing to keep risking mine or LOs health, this has been going on too long and I am beyond fed up.
:flower:


----------



## TrAyBaby

abic77 said:


> Hey peeps!!
> 
> Well i think i haver also popped over night too but i'm also not sure if mine is wind or whether it's the half a tin of heroes i demolished yesterday (that' s what working from home does for you!!)
> 
> Love that name mrs c !!
> 
> 
> thats an awesome bump can't wait to take my pic in the morning.
> 
> 
> Aggghhhhh still really can't get my head round whether to find out or not!!! Emzy - saw your FB message about finding out....i'm literally in 2 minds!
> DH and I said right at the beginning that due to Haemophilia we may HAVE to find out and which case we'll have no choice but if we didn't have to find out we wouldn't (ie leave it to fate).....soooo....maybe i should just stick by my guns and leave it to fate?? Still haven't received an appointment for the haemotologist yet so don't know if we need to find out yet or not....it's all to do with the severity of the haemophilia I think and my dad's is quite mild so thinking we prob won't need to find out the sex !!!
> 
> Emma - as I said on FB - your bump is fabulous!!! (ps happy avocado day...i particularly love your spelling of avocado...made me chuckle!)
> 
> BabyD - how is your tummy this morning? Feeling any better today?
> 
> TrAybaby.....are you ignoring my PM i sent you?? Is it just you don't wanna be my fwend :-(

ha ha ha no abi im not ignoring you, just havent got round to answering it yet, will do right now. i'm sorry im working two jobs right now so my brain is fried most of the day, esp as one of those jobs is as a teacher of 5/6 year olds x


----------



## TrAyBaby

emma your bump is beautiful

euronova WOW to you video....AMAZING


----------



## RedRose19

Euronova said:


> Hi I'm Louise said:
> 
> 
> Hi all :flower:
> 
> I have my scan tomorrow morning (finally!) and my aunty's funeral in the afternoon. It's going to be a weird day :wacko:
> 
> Good luck at the scan tomorrow... sorry it will be a mixed day emotions wise... I was exhausted after my scan so I guess you will very very tired after all these emotions. Try and enjoy it as much as possible.
> 
> Played a bit with the 20 min of scan DVD I had an managed to select a few snapshots from the scan. This is my first iMovie attempts so be kind!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z906ctssSvgClick to expand...



i love it :hugs::hugs: baby is so cute i wish they would of let me record the scan for my oh


----------



## Gemini85

HLC2109 said:


> :flower:Hi ladies,
> I havent been on for weeks so now I have a few hundred pages to catch up on! Sure that wont take me too long.....:wacko:
> I have had a horrible few weeks with work and wondered if you ladies had been though anything similar or had any advice. So heres my problem - sorry its a long story.
> 
> I have been suffering with work related stress for about 6 months and have been getting zero support form my employers. The doctor has signed me off more times than I can even remember and each sick note has 'ammended duties' ticked - but again this was totally ignored.
> When I found out I was pregnant I informed my employer as soon as I could because I was worried about the risk of stress. Eventually my manager did a risk assessment as they are required to do and it was advised I should not be in my current role and would need to be provided with alternative work (I am a debt collector for a bank taking inbound and outbound calls so as you can imagine i deal with abuse daily)
> My employer advised that they would look for alternative work 3 weeks ago, yesterday I received a call from my manager to say that there are no other jobs so I would be straight back on the phones on monday and that the risk assessment is only advisory so in other words they do not need to listen at all.
> 
> I do not believe for a minute that there are no other jobs, on my site alone there are 3 buildings each with 7 floors and this is a huge banking group there are jobs all over the country!
> 
> My understanding is that after a risk assessment if an alternative role is recommended and another role cannot be found, they would need to suspend me on full pay until another role is available.
> I posted this question on a legal forum and someone said that if the risk assessment is ignored and no help is given thi sis automatically sex discrimination.
> 
> Does anyone know if I have any rights or what I can do as at the moment I feel I have no rights at all. I need to do something, I am not willing to keep risking mine or LOs health, this has been going on too long and I am beyond fed up.
> :flower:

im having problems with mine hun, they are trying to make me redundant, i am looking at going to tribunal over the fact they ignored a ridk assessment i had done!
first step is to call ACAS, find the number on their website, they will give you immediate free legal advice and tell you what next steps you have. 
Also, if you can get hold of any adverts for roles you feel you could do, pront them off. 
xx


----------



## Gemini85

oooh im 16 weeks! 4 months down! woop! x


----------



## abic77

jelly tots said:


> morning all, hope you are all well
> 
> babyd hope you are feeling much better now
> 
> mrs c - what a lovely name and so exciting one of us has already found out :D
> 
> abi, so pleased everything went well, been thinking of you this week.
> 
> emma - lovely bump, mine seems to have popped out this week more too. can defo feel everything has moved up a lot more and can now say the bottom half of my bump has baby in there somewhere :)
> 
> we are defo not finding out and staying team yellow til they arrive. also it has been quite fun guessing, so far lots of people have guessed a girl and only 3 a boy from the scan and the heartbeat recording i have. although the recording isnt brilliant as the baby kept moving around lots. hopefully when i go to see my new midwife on monday i can get her to listen to it again.
> 
> one thing that is really peeing me off at the minute are those that ask what your birth plans are etc and then turn around and tell you 'oh well it wont be like that so you may aswell just choose an epi and c-sec'. excuse me since when did you know my medical history and how my pain threshold is. plus i know the best laid plans dont always happen, but at least i can request what i would like. just makes me really angry. yeah okay they have had a baby or two already but doesnt mean they know everything, plus its my first i dont want to be going in there petrified of what i would rather not have. if at least i make my opinions and preferences clear the midwives will do all they can to respect them. grrr! rant over.
> 
> had my leaving do at work yesterday, was a good laugh. had a nice meal and then stayed out for a few drinks. got some lovely pressies including a £40 giftcard for boots. may have to wait until the sales and get a few bits for baby that i like in there. its very strange its my last day at work here tomorrow. just seem to be quite busy the last few days sorting out the last few bits of things to clear my desk. cannot wait for my 3 weeks off though, just dreading the drive from lincoln to leeds tomorrow afternoon and praying the weather will be okay.
> 
> anyone up to anything good today?
> 
> oh also as of tomorrow i wont have telephone and internet until 11th jan at my new house, but will have limited access on my phone and when i go to the in-laws over new year i will have it for a few days on my laptop. going to miss catching up with you guys.


Dude.....you're coming to Leeds?? How come? How long for? If you have a spare hour we could meet up for a decaf somewhere??


----------



## abic77

TrAyBaby said:


> abic77 said:
> 
> 
> Hey peeps!!
> 
> Well i think i haver also popped over night too but i'm also not sure if mine is wind or whether it's the half a tin of heroes i demolished yesterday (that' s what working from home does for you!!)
> 
> Love that name mrs c !!
> 
> 
> thats an awesome bump can't wait to take my pic in the morning.
> 
> 
> Aggghhhhh still really can't get my head round whether to find out or not!!! Emzy - saw your FB message about finding out....i'm literally in 2 minds!
> DH and I said right at the beginning that due to Haemophilia we may HAVE to find out and which case we'll have no choice but if we didn't have to find out we wouldn't (ie leave it to fate).....soooo....maybe i should just stick by my guns and leave it to fate?? Still haven't received an appointment for the haemotologist yet so don't know if we need to find out yet or not....it's all to do with the severity of the haemophilia I think and my dad's is quite mild so thinking we prob won't need to find out the sex !!!
> 
> Emma - as I said on FB - your bump is fabulous!!! (ps happy avocado day...i particularly love your spelling of avocado...made me chuckle!)
> 
> BabyD - how is your tummy this morning? Feeling any better today?
> 
> TrAybaby.....are you ignoring my PM i sent you?? Is it just you don't wanna be my fwend :-(
> 
> ha ha ha no abi im not ignoring you, just havent got round to answering it yet, will do right now. i'm sorry im working two jobs right now so my brain is fried most of the day, esp as one of those jobs is as a teacher of 5/6 year olds xClick to expand...

Oh My GOOODNESSSSS how bad do i feel now??? so sorry hunny i know what it's like when your brain is fried....i cant imagine what it must be like holding down 2 jobs and feeling woosy and pregnant so sorry hun 

PS my brain is also fried but mainly coz i took my last anti-depressant on Monday and i am going thru withdrawal phase now (rooooobish)

Hope you feel ok soon hun and thank goodness it's FRIIIIIDAY! xxx

PS is it snowing in scotland yet?


----------



## emma1985

abic77 said:


> Emma - as I said on FB - your bump is fabulous!!! (ps happy avocado day...i particularly love your spelling of avocado...made me chuckle!)

I cannot spell for toffee!


----------



## RedRose19

im officially in the 2nd tri now :happydance: im a lemon woop


----------



## HLC2109

Gemini85 said:


> HLC2109 said:
> 
> 
> :flower:Hi ladies,
> I havent been on for weeks so now I have a few hundred pages to catch up on! Sure that wont take me too long.....:wacko:
> I have had a horrible few weeks with work and wondered if you ladies had been though anything similar or had any advice. So heres my problem - sorry its a long story.
> 
> I have been suffering with work related stress for about 6 months and have been getting zero support form my employers. The doctor has signed me off more times than I can even remember and each sick note has 'ammended duties' ticked - but again this was totally ignored.
> When I found out I was pregnant I informed my employer as soon as I could because I was worried about the risk of stress. Eventually my manager did a risk assessment as they are required to do and it was advised I should not be in my current role and would need to be provided with alternative work (I am a debt collector for a bank taking inbound and outbound calls so as you can imagine i deal with abuse daily)
> My employer advised that they would look for alternative work 3 weeks ago, yesterday I received a call from my manager to say that there are no other jobs so I would be straight back on the phones on monday and that the risk assessment is only advisory so in other words they do not need to listen at all.
> 
> I do not believe for a minute that there are no other jobs, on my site alone there are 3 buildings each with 7 floors and this is a huge banking group there are jobs all over the country!
> 
> My understanding is that after a risk assessment if an alternative role is recommended and another role cannot be found, they would need to suspend me on full pay until another role is available.
> I posted this question on a legal forum and someone said that if the risk assessment is ignored and no help is given thi sis automatically sex discrimination.
> 
> Does anyone know if I have any rights or what I can do as at the moment I feel I have no rights at all. I need to do something, I am not willing to keep risking mine or LOs health, this has been going on too long and I am beyond fed up.
> :flower:
> 
> im having problems with mine hun, they are trying to make me redundant, i am looking at going to tribunal over the fact they ignored a ridk assessment i had done!
> first step is to call ACAS, find the number on their website, they will give you immediate free legal advice and tell you what next steps you have.
> Also, if you can get hold of any adverts for roles you feel you could do, pront them off.
> xxClick to expand...

Gave ACAS a call and they were so helpful, will now be going in on Monday armed to the teeth with info! Sorry to hear that you are having problems too, hope you get sorted soon Hun.


----------



## Euronova

RedRose19 said:


> im officially in the 2nd tri now :happydance: im a lemon woop

Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## LittleBird

cliqmo said:


> Hi Ladies :wave:
> 
> I had a few curious twitches in my belly today, not unlike the flicker you sometimes get in your eyelid/brow when you are tired- do you think this was sproglett having a wriggle?? :happydance: ...or just gas :blush: :haha:

I think that really is baby wiggles!



broodybelle said:
 

> I have a cold which I'm fighting purely with willpower at the moment! First nativity performance to parents was today - roll on Friday when it will all be over. Then only two days left at work next week before the holidays start. Hooray!

I think I'm picking up a cold now. :( Pregnancy colds seem to last forever. And I have so much to do between now and Wednesday morning, when we leave to drive halfway across the country.



emma1985 said:


> Mine did that a few days ago!!
> 
> View attachment 312125

Cute bump pic!



Euronova said:


> Played a bit with the 20 min of scan DVD I had an managed to select a few snapshots from the scan. This is my first iMovie attempts so be kind!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z906ctssSvg

Wow, that movie is very cool! Good job!

I haven't been around much, because I have been busy with work and played the piano today and yesterday for DS2's preschool Christmas program. Why is it that once I get past something stressful, my body decides to get a cold?!?!

I have packing, shopping, and cleaning to do before Wednesday, and all I want to do is take a nap. Maybe just a quick nap... :)


----------



## Euronova

Quick question? Has anyone else been told they have an anterior placenta?
It's when the egg implants on the belly side of the uterus as opposed to the back side of it. It is apparently quite common and the point when the placenta is attached can migrate as the uterus stretch and end up on the posterior (more normal) side.
I wonder if this is why I am not showing at all as it seems a possible explanation (not that i look forward to having a big bump - i am getting married afterwards so I want to have as little weight to loose as possible!)


----------



## LittleBird

I know someone else on BnB with anterior placenta, and it did affect things like ultrasounds (less visibility). She also showed later in her pregnancy (2nd pregnancy), but that may have had more to do with the shape of her uterus.


----------



## abic77

Just a quick question...

Is anyone considering Hypnobirthing at all? Just wondered if there was a book/CD combo that anyone could recommend?? I'm definitely up for a bit of hypno but there's sooooo many resources out there it's hard to know where to start!!!


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Hi all :wave:

My scan went well this morning. I was put back 2 days, so my EDD is now 27th June. 

My pics are a bit fuzzy cos I couldn't get a decent pic on my phone, but here they are...
 



Attached Files:







Photo0051.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 1









Photo0052.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Euronova

Hey Louise! we are now only 3 days apart! Lovely pictures, it is so nice once you have passed that milestone!


----------



## Gemini85

Euronova said:


> Quick question? Has anyone else been told they have an anterior placenta?
> It's when the egg implants on the belly side of the uterus as opposed to the back side of it. It is apparently quite common and the point when the placenta is attached can migrate as the uterus stretch and end up on the posterior (more normal) side.
> I wonder if this is why I am not showing at all as it seems a possible explanation (not that i look forward to having a big bump - i am getting married afterwards so I want to have as little weight to loose as possible!)

Mine is! Mines at front and low, 2mm away from cervix at the mo!
It doesn't affect when you show though, a retroverted uterus does however, I have that too, Deffo starting to tip forwards now thank goodness, my brother commented earlier that he looks more pregnant than I do! Haha! X


----------



## broodybelle

Euronova said:


> Quick question? Has anyone else been told they have an anterior placenta?
> It's when the egg implants on the belly side of the uterus as opposed to the back side of it. It is apparently quite common and the point when the placenta is attached can migrate as the uterus stretch and end up on the posterior (more normal) side.
> I wonder if this is why I am not showing at all as it seems a possible explanation (not that i look forward to having a big bump - i am getting married afterwards so I want to have as little weight to loose as possible!)

In terms of not showing- it's not normal to show this early with a first. I'm barely showing and I'm 16 weeks- I do have a tiny bump but it is much bigger in an evening, so I know some of it is still bloat. So I don't think that the placenta position has much to do with it, only the uterus position. xxx


----------



## TrAyBaby

Hey broodybelle im like that too. I've developed a wee rounded bit at the front but by the evenings when the bloat has set in i look way bigger but come morning its gone down again. But im still really proud of my round tummy now. Ive posted 2 pics the first one is 12 weeks (that i posted not so long ago) and the second was taken yesterday at 16 weeks. I defo think this is my real bump starting :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 4









16 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## babyd0310

Hi everyone, hope you are all having a good weekend!!
Euronova - I didn't show until about 20 weeks with my first pregnancy, and I am still not showing alot now and this is my second. I wouldn't worry about it hun.

TrAyBaby - That is definitely a bump starting!! Gorgeous x


----------



## abic77

Hey all,

How is everyone today?? You all having a nice weekend? 

I am on day 4 or 5 (can't remember) of coming off my anti-depressants and i'm starting to REALLY struggle now.....I know what to expect from the last time i did this and i had the worst dizziness and disoriantation and shooting "zap" type sensations in my head so i shouldn't be too surprised but it is really really getting me down :-(

Haven't done a single bit of Christmas shopping yet or written any Christmas cards yet. Spent the last 2 days and nights on my bum watching crap on the tele which has made me feel really lazy and lethargic. 

I have become really really moody and aggressive and short tempered etc too. Went swimming this morning coz wanted to try and feel better (and also have been feeling like a fat heffalump....again caused by mood swings) but literally everyone from reception to changing room to pool was getting right on my nerves. I was swimming too fast for the slow lane so was up someones arse, then swapped into fast lane and then someone was up my arse and then this guy overtook me (fair enough as i wasn't fast enough for the fast lane!) and his stupid heel when he kicked out caught me in the side and i was so angry coz i was thinking if that had been a few inches over he would have got me right in my baby tummy....ggrrrrrr!

I'm fed up with the house being a shit tip, i have too many clothes but none of which fit me and i hate them all anyway coz they are shit and i am supposed to be out at a friends tonight but i am too dizzy and woosy to go.

So so so so so so so so so sorry for the rant....I could literally go on forever....I mean my MIL is amazing and dunno what i'd do with out her (she does cleaning, washing ironing etc....i am usually VERY VERY grateful) but just this week she took a dress that was out coz i was gonna wear it but didnt and she washed it and it didn't need washing! I also went ot put a towel away and couldn't open the drawer coz she had literally RAMMED too many sheets, pillowcases etc in the drawer that it wouldn't open and close properly...that made me PROPERLY mad!

Sorry again,....was gonna stop then but didn't!

I feel like i have the worst PMT but a million trillion gazillion times worse....

Pplease please please can someone tell me i will start to feel better soon????????

Thanks all of you for putting up with me :-(


----------



## abic77

PS Traybaby - lovely cute little bump on gorgeously slim body and lush red hair!

Jealous? Moi???


----------



## abic77

Finally (because i think i am burning my rice i put on 10 mins ago)....on a positive note I'm having a lovely baby (fuck knows how i'm gonna cope with a friggin baby as well!!)
and I am 17 weeks today! 3 weeks to go til scan day!!!

Oh and i'm a friggin onion!! (could they not have picked a better vegetable than an onion??)....typical.....may explain why I have been crying all day :-( 


whooooop!


----------



## broodybelle

Abi,

Sorry that the withdrawal symptoms are so bad. At least there is a reason for it and the extreme symptoms should start to get better however if you are coming off anti-depressants then it is never going to be perfect if they are still being used to stabilise your moods.
I wish I had a MIL who lived nearby and did my cleaning and washing- that would be amazing! :thumbup:
Try to focus on the positives as much as you can and remember why you are doing all this. When the baby comes you won't have time to think about how you're feeling as you'll be so wrapped up in the baby. My midwife said that previous mental health issues had no bearing whatsoever on my likelihood of suffering with PND which made me feel better. 
I don't know the ins and outs of why you have been on anti-d's in the first place but sometimes if it's a hormonal imbalance then pregnancy can help with that. So maybe you will be better than whilst you were on them, once your body adapts. :shrug:
My personal experience of anti-d's was that I hated them- I didn't get the extreme lows anymore but nor did I ever feel really happy. It was like living in a zombie state. I came off them almost straight away and sought counselling for why I was feeling that way in the first place- the medication was masking the underlying issues. That was 5 years ago now and I've not had any depression since. I know how horrible it can be and how irrational it makes you. As hard as it is, you're doing the right thing by exercising because of the increase in serotonin levels.
Well done for being brave enough to come off them in the first place and we're all here for you whenever you need to rant, vent or moan. :hugs:
xxx


----------



## babyd0310

Firstly abi :hugs: and yay on being an onion!!

Coming off anti'ds really isn't a pleasant experience, especially when you are preggers!! I had them when I suffered with AND and PND and felt the same as you when I came off them! I also had CBT which helped me alot, have you tried this or counselling? I am not sure how long you have been on them for, think you have mentioned that it has been a while? I was on mine for just over a year and weaned myself off them too quickly. But thankfully I haven't suffered since. Obviously I am getting the same anxious feelings I got when I was pregnant with Grace, but I am learning to talk to hubby about it which I completely didn't before.
Anyway I know it is really hard, but try and get positive, plan for something for you to do tomorrow so you get up and ready and get out of the house. Sitting indoors will only make you dwell on things and make you feel 100 times worse, maybe go out and buy yourself something if you can, and get hubby to cook you a nice dinner (or get a takeaway!!) You will be amazed at how much better this will make you feel, even if you just go out for a walk!
I know this is probably all easier said than done, but I hope it helps :hugs:


----------



## TrAyBaby

Hey Abi just found you on FB woooo

OK folks so this is it TOMORROW AT 6PM is MY GENDER SCAN eeeeeeeeeeeeeek. My OH is taking me out to dinner straight after then i have my one of my works christmas night out, so will update as soon as i can but for now would anyone like to take a wee guess as to which team im on. My OH thinks girl and im swaying that way too but still not made up my mind. 

Thanks for playing xx
 



Attached Files:







baby B 12 weeks.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 2









NHS 12+5.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi everyone!

Been a busy weekend here, so not had time to catch up! Has everyone got me on fb by the way? Here's my profile if anyone wants to add me, just let me know your username x

https://www.facebook.com/emzywemzy83


----------



## Emzywemzy

My 17 week bump! 

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/394375_10151076997660473_743965472_22134584_1283523077_n.jpg


----------



## Emzywemzy

Grew a lot from 16 weeks don't you think??

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/388827_10151044353115473_743965472_22027307_624959341_n.jpg


----------



## broodybelle

TrAyBaby said:


> Hey Abi just found you on FB woooo
> 
> OK folks so this is it TOMORROW AT 6PM is MY GENDER SCAN eeeeeeeeeeeeeek. My OH is taking me out to dinner straight after then i have my one of my works christmas night out, so will update as soon as i can but for now would anyone like to take a wee guess as to which team im on. My OH thinks girl and im swaying that way too but still not made up my mind.
> 
> Thanks for playing xx

No science behind it but I'm going to say boy just because you're saying girl.
Hope it goes well and that baby plays ball so that you can find out.
xx


----------



## broodybelle

Emzywemzy said:


> My 17 week bump!
> 
> https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/404211_10151076947580473_743965472_22134253_967308355_n.jpg
> 
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/394375_10151076997660473_743965472_22134584_1283523077_n.jpg

Definitely grown in a week. Can't wait to have a proper bump, although as the parents at school haven't been told yet, I'm relieved I haven't got more than can be hidden by a baggy top!
xx


----------



## broodybelle

My DH has been feeling sick all weekend (not actually been sick) and has moaned so much about it! Did point out that I felt like for 3 months and was still expected to go to work everyday, go out for meals and cook - even though it was the last thing I felt like doing. I then got accused of not being sympathetic! This from the man, who whilst wonderful, keeps saying the horrible line everytime I mention a symptom "Well you were the one who wanted to get pregnant- it's self inflicted." Grrrrr

I know it's horrible feeling sick (think we can all sympathise on here) but he isn't being sick so what's the big deal!? I am a hard faced witch at times and will definitely need to learn to be more sympathetic when my child is ill but he is a fully grown adult!

When I felt the same last weekend and put it down to pregnancy (despite having been nausea free for the last few weeks) I was still expected to go out shopping all day in Manchester and then out for an evening with his work colleagues. All I want him to do is come to the school carol concert so that he can help me carry heavy stuff and he is too ill to do it.

Rant over. Sorry!

Oh and is anyone wants to find me on fb despite my rant then it's:

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=743345132
xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Broodybelle thanks for the add... you really look familiar?! And you're not too far from me either. I can't figure it out, but I'm sure I've seen you before somewhere!


----------



## pink23

Hi all hope your ok. yey for 15 weeks x
I never seem to have time to update or reply but i do try and keep up. I think my bump is trying to pop and even the i haven't felt real movements my belly has been looking odd at times lol.xx


----------



## FirstBean

Quick one from me. Hope everyone is doing okay. 15weeks today woohoo I am an orange i think


----------



## cricket in VA

I thought I had popped, but then logged a lot of bathroom time yesterday, and it turns out it was mostly poo baby... A little bit of a bump though! My stomach has been doing lots of achy stretchy pains the past few days, so hopefully about to show! Would be fun to have at least a little bump for Xmas...


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Hi all :wave:

We did the Facebook announcement this evening. I was going to wait a bit longer but my OH is so impatient, he did it today ao I had to go along with it. We got loads of nice congratulations and comments so it was OK.

I'm not showing yet but my jeans are starting to become a bit tight. It's too soon for maternity clothes though so I don't know what to wear :shrug:


----------



## cricket in VA

It's never too soon for maternity clothes! Pants with elastic waistbands are magical! :) I'm about to finally do my FB announcement...I've been waiting to tell my closer friends personally, but I think that's finally taken care of. It's so nice to be out in the open! Just found out my good friend is due June 25th, which is super exciting!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hello ladies!

Sorry to post yet another bump picture, but I woke up this morning feeling sooo stretched and cannot believe how big my bump is this morning! I am gonna be frigging enormous if it carries on at this rate! Are any other second time mummies big as well??

Also getting lots of movement now and getting kicks a lot which is LOVELY! I forgot how lovely it was and it makes it so much more real. I've definitely got another wriggler- Holly never stopped moving, especially at night! It was around now (17 weeks and some) that I felt Holly move for the first time, so it's weird that I've been feeling this LO for so much longer!
 



Attached Files:







bump 17 weeks.jpg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## babyd0310

I can't see the pic Emzy :( I have abit of a tummy on me, but nobody would know I was preggers yet! I didn't show at all for ages before, so hopefully this time will be sooner! I'm a lemon today :happydance:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Sorry babyd I've added it properly now, not sure what I did before!


----------



## TrAyBaby

Emzy i was having a lot of stretching pain last night too, kept having to rub my sides just to ease it a bit. Im gonna be slapping on the moisturiser today, gotta keep those stretch mark away.

So i have my 16 week midwife appointment today. I think i'll be getting bloods done to text for downs today since they werent able to do a NT measurement at my 12 week scan. Little bit nervous. But i also have my gender scan today :happydance: sorry to keep going on about it but im literally too frikin excited. I've been counting down the days for two weeks now and now its finally here. Team pink or blue here i come.


----------



## pink23

My bump is still quite small lol I'm sure it will pop soon. My belly has been making funny movements but unsure if it's baby or just my stomach muscles lol. I'm not seeing midwife until 24 weeks now but I'm at clinic next Friday so that makes up for it x x


----------



## gemgem77

Hi All,

Traybaby how excited must you be!!! Can't wait to see what your having!!!

Emzy your bump is lovely and big, I can't wait to be like that! I can tell I am bigger but people still say it's not showing loads yet, although I can't do my jeans up anymore!I cannot wait to start feeling this little bubba moving. I have my 16week appointment tomorrow and really looking forward to hearing the heartbeat! xx


----------



## cricket in VA

My 16 week is tomorrow too! Also not really showing yet, although depending on the time of day it seems like I am! Still waiting for movement....

Let us know what you're having, traybaby!! Super exciting!


----------



## cricket in VA

This is the week they can hear us!! Amazing!


----------



## babyd0310

Ahhh great bump Emzy!! I just announced on facebook :/ wasn't going to because of my friends miscarriage, but hubby put the pic on there earlier and tagged me so everyone knew anyway. She has liked the photo and I spoke to her earlier and she was fine. Just feel abit bad, I know I can't go the whole way through without metioning it at all but not sure I would like it if it was the other way round?x


----------



## TrAyBaby

OK folks so we just had our gender scan, bubba was very stubborn and wouldn't really show us the money shot but we finally got a quick view................ we are team :pink: it's a girl :happydance: we are going back for a re-check on Hogmanay just to make sure but the sonographer was pretty certain eeeeeeeeeek i've posted pics of 'the money shot' and a 4D face profile. Everyone please meet my little daughter.
 



Attached Files:







girl bits 16+3.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 9









face 16+3.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## TrAyBaby

oh forgot to mention that if im friends with you on FB please dont mention the gender as we are planning to surprise our families on christmas day with the gender, thank you x


----------



## babyd0310

Ahhhh TrAyBaby!! Yaaaay!!! I can't wait till we find out what we're having, still got ages!xx


----------



## FirstBean

Yay Trababy great news.


----------



## pink23

Yey for a girlie x x


----------



## emma1985

Hi Girlies,

My lovely hubby just bought me these in the mothercare sale:

https://www.mothercare.com/Maternit...&pf_rd_i=0&pf_rd_p=231490887&pf_rd_s=center-7

https://www.mothercare.com/M2b-Mate...&pf_rd_i=0&pf_rd_p=231490887&pf_rd_s=center-7


----------



## gemgem77

Congrats TrAyBaby how exciting!!! xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Congrats traybaby!! That's 1 boy 1 girl so far isn't it? msybe Gemini can update the first page with pink, blue or yellow storks as we find out? :) I'm soo excited, week on thurs for mine!


----------



## RedRose19

congrats traybaby :happydance: how exciting :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Who's gender scan is next? Gemini?


----------



## Gemini85

hey peeps, soz ive been off the radar, been helping parents decorate their house most evenings and havent had a chance to get on! 
My gender scan is on friday, incredibly excited!!!! 
ill update the front page, lol, mind you ive still got due dates to add, but we dont seem to hear from anyone other than the regulars! 
cannot believe we are finding out sexes! havent we come far!!! congrats ladies! 
Ive had a few adds on fb, but i dont recognise the names, if its any of you lovely ladies, let me know! xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

thanks for all the replies. Im totally over the moon. My OH really wanted a girl and i secretly did too. On FB im Tracey Thomson just so you recognise me from the friend requests xx


----------



## cricket in VA

Anyone else feeling like there's a needle in their cervix?

Traybaby...congrats!!


----------



## cliqmo

Morning ladies, I hope you are all well? 

It is so exciting that we are getting to our anomoly/gender scans! :happydance:

Personally I haven't had my scan date through yet :shrug: and when I phoned about it the other day the call handler said they dont have a precise date against my name but it should be week of 4th Jan?? 

Has anyone else experienced this? I have my 16wk MW appointment tomorrow so will seek some clarification then, it is just odd because I got 12wk scan date through so early


----------



## RedRose19

id ring them up just incase i had to ring up to get my 12 week scan lol

my next scan isnt til the 25th of jan.. but im kind of glad as david has a formal thing for uni like a prom type thing but for college, so i gotta get all dressed up and its the day after so ill be able to relax a little knowing ive see baby the day before :)

ladies i dunno if you have seen the thread in 2nd tri but someone asked if anyone is gonna have a drink over xmas.. now to me that sounds crazy.. im for one totally against any drinking what so ever during pregnancy... i couldnt believe how many people said they would have a drink xmas day.. :wacko:


----------



## FirstBean

Gemini- Good Luck for your gender scan on Friday its so exciting how quickly gender scans and things are coming round.
Cliqmo- I would give them a ring I got my scan date when I came out from my 12 week scan so got it straight away so I would give them a ring.
Redrose- Your 20week scan is the same day as mine 25th Jan.
Also about having a glass of wine at xmas I am not totally against it at all when I was pregnant with Ollie I had a couple of glasses of wine on special occasions 1 glass with lemonade at my OH's birthday and 1 glass at my cousins engagement so am not against it I probably wont at xmas cos I couldnt face it. I know some people have strong opinions on it but everyone has there own thoughts on it.


----------



## pink23

I'm 25th jan to yey x 
I would love a drink of baileys over Xmas but won't . I'm not a big sinker anyway think its just because I can't lol x


----------



## abic77

Hello everyone!

OMG what a friggin emotional car-crash I am at the minute! I have been keeping up with you all but have been feeling far too grumpy/angry/aggressive/destructive to write anything as really didn't want to bring the mood down!

Firstly...Traybaby....CONGRATULATIONS hun....that is awesome news and i'm so so pleased for you! Can't believe we're at that stage already....almost half way there and feels like it's only just started!

To everyone who replied to my angry posts....THANK YOU! I am really really really struggling and to be honest at the moment i can't see a light at the end of this tunnel at the moment. I am considering going back for more counselling but the last lot i had was rubbish and by the time i get an appointment i will probably be past this stage (here's hoping!)

I was really hoping to enjoy being pregnant but everyday without fail I convince myself something is wrong. I really don't know what to do with myself half the time and i think the worrying about it is making things worse. I have felt no flutters or anything yet and I know i'm only 17 + 3 but lots of people say they felt something from 16 weeks. Maybe i have felt something but not realised. 

If I could afford it i would just go get another scan but I have learned (through previous CBT) that doing that is just like feeding the addiction in a way. Same reason I haven't bought a doppler coz i know it's just feeding my addiction.

AAGGGHHHHHH!

Sorry girls....don't mean to bring the thread down :-(

I went onto anti-d's in May 2009 for depression and one of the symptoms was a fuzzy head/disturbed vision problems. I was on them for 18 months then came off (ironically) as I knew i was gonna try and conceive. I went through 3-4 weeks of hell withdrawing off them then was fine for 4 months. In that 4 months we were trying to get pregnant but I then started having really erratic cycles (12 day period) and gaps between periods of up to 75 days! At the same time the fuzzy head and vision problems came back which i automatically associated with depression. I WASN'T depressed tho at this time....i have counselling, was on CBT waiting list but i felt great in myself and the grey cloud i would always have had disappeared....until 4 months after coming off the anti-d;s.

I coped with the vision thing and fuzzy head for 4 months, seeing all sorts of Drs (CT, MRI, neurologist) etc and finally had an ultrasound and hormones checked as they suspected that my fuzzy head/vision thing was hormonal and perhaps i had PCOS. I went back on anti-d;s in June of this year. Turned out one of my ovaries had cysts and the other one was fine. I then got pregnant that same month (end of august) and when i found out (end of Sept) i cut my dosage right down. I kinda felt ok and then 3 weeks ago cut my dosage down again and finally came off completely last week. In the last week my fuzzy head and vision problems have returned making me miserable. The hormones and probably withdrawal I think are what's making me so angry, made worse by the fuzzy head and vision issues.

So.....that's my story and I know i should be really grateful for everything i've got because i have such an amazing and really easy life with no worries in the world, yet i find myself being angry anyway and hating everything.

I REALLY REALLY do appreciate everything i've got and please don't think i don't because i really do BUT it's like there's an evil person inside me trying to get out and i almost need to banish that person and move back to happy me again but just don't know how and whether i can :-(

Thanks for listening at my constant moaning at the moment....I promise i will try and be happier and less miserable next time!

PS.....not sure if my temprament is withdrawal from anti-d;s or whether this is just what my pregnancy is like and i have just been masking the temper all this time?!?!?!?!?


----------



## pink23

sending hugs abbic xx


----------



## FirstBean

Big hugs abic. Hope things start to look up soon.
About feeling movements with Ollie I was near 18weeks before I actually felt my first flutter so dont worry about it you might just have a lazy lil baba just like Ollie was and still is now dont worry you will feel it soon.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Abi hun, it's so so hard coming off anti d's, never mind when you're pregnant, so give yourself a break :hugs: It will get better and you will get through it, but it's bound to be hard right now. When I was pregnant with Holly I had horrendous mood swings and often felt like you do, but other times I felt on top of the world. The doctor said I may have antenatal depression, but I wasn't so sure as it didn't feel like the depression I'd had in the past, so I just put it down to that's how pregnancy was for me. As it was, come 20 something weeks, I settled right down and remember feeling really calm and content, the best I'd felt in ages. This pregnancy I have had mood swings, but not anything like last time. Anyway, what I'm trying to say is, sometimes pregnancy can make you feel like that anyway and add to the pot coming off antidepressants and it's no wonder you feel like you do. But you're doing great and you can recognise the 'unhelpful' thoughts which is great as you can then try to change them :)

As for feeling movements, lots of first time mum's don't feel anything til after 20 weeks, so don't worry :)


----------



## abic77

Pink/FB/Emzy....thank you so much for being so amazing girls! It's so nice to actually talk to people who understand how it feels.

Emzy....you have made me feel so much better and right now i REALLY need that so thank you so much! Everytime i get down in the dumps i'll read that and remember that actually it's understandable i feel poopoo!

FB...i probably have got a lazy baby if it;s anything like it's mama!

Thinking of asking to have tomorrow off to lay on the sofa and watch crap! I have 6 days left to take that i was gonna carry over for maternity but what's one day gonna make to 9 months off next year??


----------



## babyd0310

Big hugs abi! I agree 100% with what Emzy said. I felt exactly how you are describing when I was pregnant, and I felt like everyone would think I was being ungrateful but I was just sooo worried about something going wrong and that's how I felt with my PND aswell. I hate telling people that I had PND because I feel like they would think it was that I couldn't bond with Grace or didn't love her but it was the completely the opposite, I loved her more than anything which made it even harder!! I hope the horrible symptoms disappear for you really soon and in the meantime we are all here!x


----------



## abic77

Thanks babyd 

I think there's people who understand or are willing to understand depression (in all it's guises) and there's people that just don't. I talk about my depression openly with as many people as i can to show that its nothing to be feared an that actually it's really common to differing degrees. It's when you get people who don't actually believe that depression exists that I really struggle and I can't be doing with those people.....there's a guy I work with and he's a genuine and really lovely, caring person. The minute i confided in him about my depression he basically told me it's all in my head and that there's no such thing and i should pull myself together and get on with it and stop feeling sorry for myself! I was genuinely shocked!! He genuinely thought that by telling me that that he was helping to pull me together! He's ex-army and I think he has a different way of dealing with things perhaps due to some of the stuff hes seen in his lifetime (probably thinks i am pathetic compared to some of the stuff that happens at war etc!). This is the same guy who's 37 year old sister literally collapsed and died in a split second from having a brain hemmorage.....he had the afternoon off work and was back in work laughing and joking the next day!....i think he just can't process grief and other emotions as well as others because of the training he's had perhaps to deal with death and war and stuff?

Anyway i know he means well but he just doesn't get it.....

....it's nice to know you girls are all there....it's one thing coming off citalopram and then the pregnancy thing too i think i have realised i need to just stop being so hard on myself!

I have a project to do which i am really struggling with and there's some really senior stakeholders who are expecting updates and progress from me but i just can't process what it is that i need to do.....I've been sat with my project planner open all morning but have done nothing as i can't figure out in my head what i need to do and what order i need to do it in! It's working with the woman i hate at work and i'm tempted to tell her to give it to someone else....of course then i have all these thoughts of "ooh yet again Abi has started something and not finished it"....yes i do that a lot but mainly boredom not coz i dunno what to do. I'm feeling really stressed out about the project so perhaps it is time for me to not worry what the boss or anyone else thinks and just worry about keeping my stress hormones at bay???


----------



## Gemini85

abic77 said:


> Thanks babyd
> 
> I think there's people who understand or are willing to understand depression (in all it's guises) and there's people that just don't. I talk about my depression openly with as many people as i can to show that its nothing to be feared an that actually it's really common to differing degrees. It's when you get people who don't actually believe that depression exists that I really struggle and I can't be doing with those people.....there's a guy I work with and he's a genuine and really lovely, caring person. The minute i confided in him about my depression he basically told me it's all in my head and that there's no such thing and i should pull myself together and get on with it and stop feeling sorry for myself! I was genuinely shocked!! He genuinely thought that by telling me that that he was helping to pull me together! He's ex-army and I think he has a different way of dealing with things perhaps due to some of the stuff hes seen in his lifetime (probably thinks i am pathetic compared to some of the stuff that happens at war etc!). This is the same guy who's 37 year old sister literally collapsed and died in a split second from having a brain hemmorage.....he had the afternoon off work and was back in work laughing and joking the next day!....i think he just can't process grief and other emotions as well as others because of the training he's had perhaps to deal with death and war and stuff?
> 
> Anyway i know he means well but he just doesn't get it.....
> 
> ....it's nice to know you girls are all there....it's one thing coming off citalopram and then the pregnancy thing too i think i have realised i need to just stop being so hard on myself!
> 
> I have a project to do which i am really struggling with and there's some really senior stakeholders who are expecting updates and progress from me but i just can't process what it is that i need to do.....I've been sat with my project planner open all morning but have done nothing as i can't figure out in my head what i need to do and what order i need to do it in! It's working with the woman i hate at work and i'm tempted to tell her to give it to someone else....of course then i have all these thoughts of "ooh yet again Abi has started something and not finished it"....yes i do that a lot but mainly boredom not coz i dunno what to do. I'm feeling really stressed out about the project so perhaps it is time for me to not worry what the boss or anyone else thinks and just worry about keeping my stress hormones at bay???

My OH is ex army and is EXACTLY the same, sometimes I wonder if he has any emotions at all!
He says the same, crack on, you'll be fine. Pisses me off beyond belief! 

Big big hugs. We are all here xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

When you are depressed, the last bloody thing you want to hear is "snap out of it", "it's all in your head" or "pull yourself together". Interestingly though, all of the people who said that to me when I was going through depression have had periods of depression themselves, but have not wanted to admit that that is what it was. I think some people, especially of older generations, still see it as taboo x


----------



## abic77

Emzywemzy said:


> When you are depressed, the last bloody thing you want to hear is "snap out of it", "it's all in your head" or "pull yourself together". Interestingly though, all of the people who said that to me when I was going through depression have had periods of depression themselves, but have not wanted to admit that that is what it was. I think some people, especially of older generations, still see it as taboo x

Definitely!!! i think you're so right and thats why i try and talk about it. Most people are really understanding but i have found that i also get treated differently. For example at work i decided to be honest with my boss and tell him i was suffering just incase it affected me at work or whatever. Although i was feeling horrendous i took myself to work every day and by his own admissions said i did a much better job than many people in our team BUT it was normal abi standard and therefore i needed to pick my game up! So basically i performed better than most in the team but he still wants to hold it against me because it wasn't as good as what he thinks i am capable of!

Thing is if i hadn't told him he probably wouldn't have even known coz i hid it so well!:shrug:


----------



## abic77

thanks hun!

how are you doing? Are you any further forward with your work situation? x


----------



## gemgem77

Sending you big hugs Abi :hugs:

Had my 16week appointment today and heard bubbas heartbeat, god it gets me everytime and I well up like an idiot lol That's it for me now untill my gender scan on 3rd Feb, don't know how I will make it without seeing or hearing baby. Mind you hopefully I will have started feeling him/her by then. I thought I felt a flutter in bed last night but nothing since so who knows!!


----------



## emma1985

gemgem77 said:


> Sending you big hugs Abi :hugs:
> 
> Had my 16week appointment today and heard bubbas heartbeat, god it gets me everytime and I well up like an idiot lol That's it for me now untill my gender scan on 3rd Feb, don't know how I will make it without seeing or hearing baby. Mind you hopefully I will have started feeling him/her by then. I thought I felt a flutter in bed last night but nothing since so who knows!!

Yay!! its brilliant hearing the heartbeat isnt it!
I have my 20 wk scan on 12th January, we are not finding out the gender.

I am not feeling much either, we should be soon though, what a fab present it would be for Christmas!


----------



## Gemini85

abic77 said:


> thanks hun!
> 
> how are you doing? Are you any further forward with your work situation? x

they are giving me 8k as a pay off basically, doesnt sound too bad, but the chances of me finding work now, are nil, especially as i cant do manual labour due to SPD, so basically i have to live on 8k until the middle of next year, christmas is basically cancelled here :( xx


----------



## abic77

that sucks!! Did you get anywhere with the ACAS people?? I didn't think they could make pregnant people redundant?? Obv they can!

Could you not do an office job hun for a few months? Something stress free where you on't need to think about anything except answering phones and that kinda thing?? I always thought if i ever found myself in a redundancy situation i could fancy working in a Dr surgery.....mainly probably coz i am too nosy!

Thanks again to everyone for their hugs and good wishes  I feel a bit better now....did get angry again earlier and after charging round town for 2 hours getting pressies etc i got mad with DH for no reason but then threw all the bags on the hard floor.
Thankfully only a CD case broke (the perfume i bought was in perfect condition!)
I also raced really fast down the stairs to get attention and i did get attention but was told to stop being so irresponsible coz if i fell i could really hurt baby. I am crying as I write this as I just feel so bad now coz i would never ever forgive myself if something happened all because i was being an angry child. I worry too about what all the stress and adrenaline rushes i seem to keep getting from being angry are doing??? I really need to sort myself out!

Girls.....big mahoooosive hugs to you all.....you are all awesome!

PS have decided not to find out the sex!


----------



## abic77

PS just noticed how many days we have left.....doesn't seem that long ago that someone said "in a couple of weeks we'll be under 200 days"

wow!!!


----------



## emma1985

Laura

I know how you are feeling, I got made redundant in october, I have to live off about £60 a week for the waitressing I do. So very very little, a 
complete nightmare BUT you learn to manage, its very very hard.

Emma xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Gemini and Emma, what about temping? I did it last year from 17 weeks til 33 weeks pregnant and it was great as it was an easy, no stress office job that didn't affect my spd that much x


----------



## emma1985

Emzywemzy said:


> Gemini and Emma, what about temping? I did it last year from 17 weeks til 33 weeks pregnant and it was great as it was an easy, no stress office job that didn't affect my spd that much x

Temping is a great idea, but depending where you live, I live in a small village 30 miles from any where I can get too.

It would almost cost me as much in fuel as i would earn.

I? have registered with a few agencies but nothing came of any of it.


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

13 weeks today! I don't usually like peaches but for the next 7 days I do :haha:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yeah Emma it can be really hard to find temp work. I was registered with 5 agencies and got nothing through them. In the end it was a recruiter that found my CV on monster.com that offered me the position, it was temp for 4 weeks initially then kept getting extended week by week until I finally left at 33 weeks as my SPD got really bad. 

I think I'm going to go at 30 weeks this time too, spend a bit of time with Holly before I get too big/tired and before the new baby arrives. My contract ends before I would be due to go back anyway, so it's not like I am going back so it doesn't matter when I go really. 

Off to the midwife this afternoon. Not expecting to hear the heartbeat as I remember last time they wouldn't have a listen til 24 weeks! Secretly hoping they've changed the rules though :)


----------



## cricket in VA

I had my 16 week appt yesterday, and got to hear the heartbeat again...always so fun! It's now in the 150s. Two and a half more days of work and then a week vacation! So excited. I'm not sleeping at night really at all, so very excited to have nap time coming up!


----------



## broodybelle

Hi all. Lots of news. Sorry to hear about job issues- makes this time of the year difficult and the whole starting a family thing more worrying I would imagine. Hope that things get sorted for you all.

Great news about scans and midwife appointments. I love listening to the heartbeat.

I have finished for the holidays now- 2 blissful weeks off. Spent my first day Christmas shopping in Manchester. Anyone finding that they have no stamina anymore!? Had to abandon as bags were too heavy and I was far too tired to do anymore. Trafford Centre for me then. Bought DH as little baby grow which says 'I love Daddy' on it for a stocking filler. Officially the first purchase for baby, which is scary and will be the last for a while as still got a long way to go and plenty of time to get things sorted if it all goes to plan. (Not sure if I'm a pessimist or a realist when it comes to this pregnancy!?)

My friend had a little girl, Caitlin Rose, last week and so hoping to go and see her tomorrow. She had a 48 hour labour which ended up in a forceps delivery as the last resort before c-section. Poor her. She's not selling the whole labour thing to me (although know lots of people who had much easier labours than that).

Hope that people are more organised than me for Christmas.
xxx


----------



## FirstBean

Broodybelle- Lots of people do have different labours mine wasnt the best was 25hours and he was back to back Doctors wanted to give me a c-section but midwives were persistent and I had a vagianl birth on just gas and air and they say back to back is more painful but I managed and am doing it again. I always say to my friend who is 29weeks pregnant when she asks me about labour I say it cant of been that bad cos I am doing it again as many women do. 
I also bought my 1st baby thing today Ollie needed new vests so was ordering them and seen a hungry caterpillar sleepsuit and had to have it so got that.
I have been feeling lots of definate movements today which is great forgot how much I loved feeling Ollie move has cheered me up as am feeling pretty rubbish with the flu.


----------



## babyd0310

Hi everyone, hope your all well! Abi - I hope you are feeling better!
Sorry to hear about the work situation gemini, I hope it all works out!
I have heard through facebook that a lady gave birth today in our local childrens play center! Bless her!x


----------



## emma1985

Yay for 17 Weeks!!
= big Belly and Christmas!! so excited!!

Only 2 more lunch time shifts at work then done for a week! x


EDIT! - Yay for Onions!


----------



## RedRose19

imfeeling so sick today.. :( few days before xmas and my sickness decides to come back :(

how is everyone today


----------



## cliqmo

emma1985 said:


> Yay for Onions!

:happydance: 

Have you had your 16wk appt yet? Or your 20wk scan date? My 16wk is tomorrow :happydance: but I still dont have the scan info through yet :dohh:

ETA- Redrose I feel your pain! Brushing my teeth this morning made me gag again, which it hasn't done for weeks! Blinking hormones! Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

I was sick twice yesterday and I hadnt been sick in ages! Must be growth spurt time!
Had my 18 week appt yesterday, very uneventful, didn't listen to hb but then I didst expect them to as they didn't last time at 16 weeks. I don't see her again now til 28 weeks as second timers don't get a 24 week appt which is when they'd normally listen to the hb, so I feel cheated out of that! Lol I've got my consultant appt at the hospital at 20 weeks though. It really seems as though they don't give a stuff if its your second, any other second timers feel the same? They're like oh second baby, no problems last time, youre fine!


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Emzywemzy said:


> I was sick twice yesterday and I hadnt been sick in ages! Must be growth spurt time!
> Had my 18 week appt yesterday, very uneventful, didn't listen to hb but then I didst expect them to as they didn't last time at 16 weeks. I don't see her again now til 28 weeks as second timers don't get a 24 week appt which is when they'd normally listen to the hb, so I feel cheated out of that! Lol I've got my consultant appt at the hospital at 20 weeks though. It really seems as though they don't give a stuff if its your second, any other second timers feel the same? They're like oh second baby, no problems last time, youre fine!

No, I breezed through my pregnancy with my daughter but this time I'm high risk so I'm getting a million appointments :dohh:


----------



## babyd0310

I will not see my midwife as much, but will be seeing the consultant more so I suppose that makes up for it! Although my midwife did say that I can see her more often if I wanted to, did yours not say that Emzy?x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Nope she just said 10 weeks time! I said about my spd pain starting and she just said well see how it is in 10 weeks! She couldn't wait to get me out of there lol x


----------



## gemgem77

Emzy I saw the midwife for my 16week appointment on Tuesday and my next appointment isn't untill 25weeks, is that normal?!!


----------



## emma1985

cliqmo said:


> emma1985 said:
> 
> 
> Yay for Onions!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Have you had your 16wk appt yet? Or your 20wk scan date? My 16wk is tomorrow :happydance: but I still dont have the scan info through yet :dohh:
> 
> ETA- Redrose I feel your pain! Brushing my teeth this morning made me gag again, which it hasn't done for weeks! Blinking hormones! Hope you feel better soon xxClick to expand...

I had my 16 week appointment last week, I booked my 20 week scan at my 12 week scan.


----------



## Gemini85

Onion day! Hooray! Hope you're all well, I'm trying to pass the time until gender scan tomorrow! Nothing is working, I even did the washing up! (not my turn...) lol x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yep first time mums go at 8, 12 (scan), 16, 20 (scan), 24, 28, 32, 36, 38, 39 weeks.2nd time mums don't get a 24 week appt so have to go 10-12 weeks between seeing your community midwife!


----------



## FirstBean

Gemgem- Yes thats right you have your scan at 20week and then midwife at 25weeks with your first. 
I was last at the midwife 7th Nov then back 3rd Jan then wont be until 28weeks the next one.


----------



## broodybelle

Gemini- can't believe that you'll (hopefully) get to find out tomorrow! How exciting. We're not finding out but getting excited now about the different possibilities.Do you have any thoughts whatsoever as to what you think it will be?

Thought that I would really like a girl as our families are boy heavy and I'm desperate to buy lots of cute spotty and stripy tights, but now swaying towards a boy as they are what I know best and we'd get lots of great hand-me-downs. We are genuinely not bothered, just be happy to get a healthy baby at the end of it all.

We've booked onto an NCT course for April in the town where we live. Feels a bit early in many ways (so paranoid) but there are only 8 spaces, so wanted to ensure we would get on it. Excited to meet couples that live in the same town as we don't really know many people here- the majority of our friends live dotted around in other towns nearby or in Manchester. Would be nice to be able to walk into town with the pushchair to meet up with other local mums.

xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Gemini how exciting! Mines a week today Eek!!


----------



## Gemini85

broodybelle said:


> Gemini- can't believe that you'll (hopefully) get to find out tomorrow! How exciting. We're not finding out but getting excited now about the different possibilities.Do you have any thoughts whatsoever as to what you think it will be?
> 
> Thought that I would really like a girl as our families are boy heavy and I'm desperate to buy lots of cute spotty and stripy tights, but now swaying towards a boy as they are what I know best and we'd get lots of great hand-me-downs. We are genuinely not bothered, just be happy to get a healthy baby at the end of it all.
> 
> We've booked onto an NCT course for April in the town where we live. Feels a bit early in many ways (so paranoid) but there are only 8 spaces, so wanted to ensure we would get on it. Excited to meet couples that live in the same town as we don't really know many people here- the majority of our friends live dotted around in other towns nearby or in Manchester. Would be nice to be able to walk into town with the pushchair to meet up with other local mums.
> 
> xxx


To be honest I think boy, can't say why! I don't mind either way, but did like having an older brother myself! I like all the girlie clothes, but also like the thought of a mummy's boy!
OH wants a boy, has a girl from previous relationship, I also worry that his family would just compare the development of a girl to his two year old which I'd hate! All they go on about is how "advanced" she is, I guess with a boy it wouldn't be possible to compare! 
So either way I'm happy, but swaying towards blue! Lol appointment is at 2.50, will let you know as soon as I do! FX! X


----------



## FirstBean

Good Luck Gemini. Its exciting.


----------



## babyd0310

Good luck Gemini how exciting! I'm really not bothered what we have this time, last time I soooo wanted a girl, and now I have her so don't mind! I don't find out till 1st feb - agggeeesss away!x


----------



## cliqmo

Woo hoo letter arrived today!! Gender scan booked for 17th Jan :happydance:


----------



## cricket in VA

You go so long without appointments! Mine are every month now - even with the scan (separate appt), and then every 2 weeks at 32 weeks. I keep going back and forth on what we're having. Thought girl early on, then got a really strong boy sensation. It'll be so exciting to see what comes out! I hope they don't slip at our scan. We're having SUCH a hard time with names though...wish us luck! We like such different ones. My 20 week appt and scan are on Jan 17, seems ages away, but I'm sure it will come quickly!


----------



## Mrs.Craig

aww! CONGRATS Traybaby!


----------



## TrAyBaby

cliqmo said:


> emma1985 said:
> 
> 
> Yay for Onions!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Have you had your 16wk appt yet? Or your 20wk scan date? My 16wk is tomorrow :happydance: but I still dont have the scan info through yet :dohh:
> 
> ETA- Redrose I feel your pain! Brushing my teeth this morning made me gag again, which it hasn't done for weeks! Blinking hormones! Hope you feel better soon xxClick to expand...

That happened to me a few days ago too while brushing my teeth i started gagging & then spent the next 20 dry heaving down the toilet. Fun start to the morning that was.

Good luck tomorrow Gemini let us know what team you're on as soon as you can eeeeeek

Tomorrow is my last day as a teacher, gonna be sad so say goodbye to my kiddies but still it will be nice just to only have one job for a change, im too tired to continue to work two jobs as i never seem to have a day off.


----------



## broodybelle

Starting to feel Christmassy now. DH finishes work at lunchtime and then we're driving back home to see our families over Christmas. Can't wait to get to my parents house for all the delicious home baking and being looked after. Like a return to childhood. Going to make the most of it, as next year we'll be responsible for a little one of our own.

Not sure how much I'll be on here until the New Year so I will wish everyone a Merry Christmas now, just in case. Looking forward to it being 2012 so it'll be the year when all of our babies will be born- hooray!

xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

My bump is out of control!

First pic 15 weeks. Second pic 17+5!
 



Attached Files:







15 week bump.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 2









17+5 bump.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Gemini85

It's a girl!!!! :) :) :) x


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Gemini85 said:


> It's a girl!!!! :) :) :) x

Yay! Congratulations! :happydance:

We're planning to stay on team yellow but I'm having a few scans - at 15, 20, 22 and 26 weeks. My mum thinks I won't be able to avoid finding out what with having so many. I dunno :shrug:


----------



## Mrs.Craig

Gemini85 said:


> It's a girl!!!! :) :) :) x

YAYY!!!! 

i just saw your post on FB so i knew you had to tell on here!! :)

do you have a name?


----------



## Gemini85

We are thinking Rosie Paige, but not sure? We only had boy names sorted! X


----------



## TrAyBaby

YAY another girl, congrats Gemini :)


----------



## FirstBean

Gemini- Thats great news. My girls name is also Rosie I love it but were staying team yellow. 
How many boys and girls do we have now is it 2 girls or am I very wrong.


----------



## cricket in VA

I think one boy, three girls? 

Congrats, Gemini!!


----------



## FirstBean

Wow lots of girls at the minute then. When I was having Ollie there seemed to be a surge of boys within where I live.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Congratulations Gemini!! My guess was wrong ha ha! Lovely name too x


----------



## RedRose19

ladies would this annoy you, my bro and his gf are preg too and are 3 months ahead and know they are having a girl, they decided ages ago on the name so i told them if i had a girl the middle name was def susan after my mother... this was 2 months ago they are now telling me they are using that name :hissy: im so upset i cant stop being annoyed..

they also told us they were gonna use jamie if they had a boy before they found out the sex, we have always wanted to use that for a boy as it was what we used for our angel but we decided since they wanted that name i wouldnt use it.. but now i feel like saying well now im using it if we have a boy like we did orignally god just so annoyed :dohh:


----------



## emma1985

Gemini85 said:


> We are thinking Rosie Paige, but not sure? We only had boy names sorted! X

Yay!!! :happydance:
Our Girls name is Rose, so simular, we both love Rosie too so could get either.

Im still staying team yellow!


----------



## cricket in VA

Red rose, just use it anyway! That's what I would do. You can both honor your mother...it's a middle name, not the first name. That's my view anyway! It is annoying though! We're completely stuck on names. No ideas we both like. And since we're team yellow we have to have boy and girl names! We've got time, I guess...

I've officially started my break...yay!! Packing for Canada now. Excited for the maternity clothes I know I'm getting :)


----------



## RedRose19

me an david have just has a chat and we have decided on our names... jamie micheal if a boy and ava susan for a girl :)


----------



## cricket in VA

Here's my "bump"/bloat picture from Tuesday...hoping it turns into more of a bump by next week! One thing this picture pointed out to me - my bbs are growing! They are quite noticeable :) Also, this is in the nursery - the old owners had a boy first and then a girl, so blue walls and pink curtains - I think we're just going to leave it that way for now!
 



Attached Files:







16weeks1.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## gemgem77

Yay congrats Laura how exciting a beautiful little girl!!! xxx


----------



## TrAyBaby

Hey everyone just popping in to wish everyone a merry christmas, hope you all have a wonderful time. Im heading to the airport in a few hours, me and OH are spending the holidays with my 7 month pregnant sister and her husband. There is gonna be so much baby talk i cant wait eeeeek see you all on the other side of the holidays. Much love to all :xmas8:


----------



## babyd0310

Yay Gemini congrats!!! Wishing you all a very merry christmas! Hope you all have a wonderful time! I have a poorly little girl today, so trying everything I can to help her feel better for tomorrow! Will be back on after the holidays xx


----------



## FirstBean

Merry Christmas everyone.
I had a bleed last night after going to the toilet was fresh blood so rang epu and they assked me to go in but had no one to have ollie as OH was out so this morning I had only brown blood when I wiped and no pain at all so went to get checked out. And she checked me over listened to baby who was very active and heartbeat very strong so she sent me off saying it was most probably a graze on my cervix have none at all today so am feeling much more relaxed.


----------



## RedRose19

glad everything is ok FB 

Merry Christmas everyone :hugs:


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Merry Christmas all. Have a good one :xmas9:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Merry Christmas ladies and bumps! Have a fantastic time x


----------



## Emzywemzy

My 18 week christmas day bump

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/402926_10151100613265473_743965472_22231939_1567473983_n.jpg


----------



## pink23

Merry Christmas everyone. This time next years will have our babies in our arms x.


----------



## Bats11

Hi hope I can join in, this little bean is due on the 30th of June.

Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## emma1985

Your more than welcome Bats, I hope you had a lovely christmas.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Very quiet in here ladies! How are you all?

Soooo excited for my gender scan in the morning!!!! Last minute guesses: pink or blue?


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Emzywemzy said:


> Very quiet in here ladies! How are you all?
> 
> Soooo excited for my gender scan in the morning!!!! Last minute guesses: pink or blue?

I'm guessing pink! :pink:

Lemon day for me today :happydance:


----------



## pink23

im guessing girl to xx


----------



## pink23

double post lol x


----------



## babyd0310

I'm gonna be different and guess boy!


----------



## emma1985

I think girl x


----------



## TrAyBaby

i'm gonna guess boy


----------



## cricket in VA

Boy? Enjoy! I'm pretty sure I'm feeling babby moving...very weird sensation! DH is still teasing me that it's gas, but it feels very different to me!


----------



## abic77

Hi Emzy.....my gut instinct is girl!
What time is ur appointment? Can't wait to hear whether it's a blue or a pink!
I know we all just want healthy babies BUT if u had to choose what are u secretly hoping for?
I can see me being with a boy & perhaps more comfortable with a boy but my inkling is mines a girl!


----------



## FirstBean

I have already said in our other thread bit I think boy. Good luck Emzy.
Hope all you other ladies are doing good.


----------



## Emzywemzy

:pink: !!


----------



## Gemini85

Congrats!!!! Another little princess!!! X


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Congratulations Emzy!


----------



## harri

Congrats!!! :) x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Meet Evie Grace :)

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/404780_10151113841660473_743965472_22305515_1341722488_n.jpg

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/399486_10151113840395473_743965472_22305506_1331711316_n.jpg

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/401580_10151113839355473_743965472_22305495_1616615146_n.jpg

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/374905_10151113838085473_743965472_22305489_1967713674_n.jpg


----------



## Euronova

lovely pics Emzy!
Still no bump here but decided to take a pic anyway :haha: what you CAN see is my "gut" bump as they have now been pushed up so much i just cannot hold them in ;)

And I will not give in despite you all tempting me so much to find the sex!! TEAM YELLOW ALL THE WAY 

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7033/6593396433_9d4434f3cc_z.jpg


----------



## babyd0310

Yay congrats Emzy!!x


----------



## pink23

yey for girl xx


----------



## dt1234565

Hello Everyone, not posted here for ages, but I hope your all well, and you all had a great Christmas.

I haven't read back on the pages as I have missed about 3 weeks as have been so busy here.

We found out on Christmas Eve we are having a baby girl and we are over the moon! Totally excited now!

Looking forward to catching up with you all again xxx


----------



## emma1985

OMG soooo many girls! how exciting!
We are staying team yellow!! I thought baby was definatly a boy until I had a vivid dream last night that baby is a girl, now have NO idea.

Emsy Evie Grace is a beautiful name. xx

EDIT!! - YAY FOR SWEET POTATO!


----------



## Mrs.Craig

Can we maybe put on the first post who is having what? Ive only seen two girls and there supposedly more! :( Id love know if ANYONE else is having a boy besides me too! haha.


that is a gorgeous name Emzy!!! Congrats mama!!


----------



## Gemini85

I can't think of any boys other than yours! Will update front once we have a few more as it means loading up my archaic laptop!!! X


----------



## Mrs.Craig

haha! ok! youre having a girl too, right?!


----------



## Gemini85

Sure am! Rosie Paige seems to be our top name so far! X


----------



## Mrs.Craig

Aww! So cute!


----------



## RedRose19

we did our first bit of proper baby shopping so exciting 
this is the buggy we got https://www.lullaboobaby.com/britax...=COif-Onypa0CFYEa4QodUxF9lw&fb_source=message

except instead of the carry cot we have a car seat with it instead :), we also got our sterliser and bottles at half price cuz of jan sales and oh's parents bought us a high chair from cosatto


----------



## dt1234565

I really like the name Paige and Wyatt is a great boys name too. DH likes Liv I like Dulcie.

Any views on those names?

X


----------



## Bats11

Thanks emma1985, we did have a lovely Xmas, hope you did to.

This year sure has flown by cant believe this time next year we'll all have babies that are 6 months old, wow!


----------



## Bats11

Congrats emzy!

Emma 'they' do say if you dream of a boy or girl its usually the opposite, so your probably right and you will have a boy??


----------



## Bats11

Redrose its so exciting going shopping for baby nursery things isnt it? Im loving it so much as we get to do it all with the help of our 6 & 8 yr old girls.


----------



## Bats11

Dt i like Liv!


----------



## Mrs.Craig

thanks Bats! i like Liv but ive never heard Dulcie! thats really cute. i like both. i think Dulcie would be my fav.


----------



## dt1234565

Thanks ladies I do like something more unusual but not to out there. I hope to get my Dulcie x x


----------



## gemgem77

Congrats Emzy and Dt xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Congrats dt! I like the name Liv too! Girls rock!!

x


----------



## Mei190

Hi girls, 

Thought I would pop in and say congrats to the girls who found out gender! I AM SO JEALOUS IT IS OUT OF THIS WORLD! I have to wait till the end of January and cannot contain myself. 

I am really hoping girl but we would be happy with either. Chinese gender predicts another boy, and was right last time so who knows. Me and OH cannot agree with boys names as was clearly displayed last time until I got my own way, who knows this time. My favourites are clearly veto'ed :haha:


----------



## Bats11

Mei my gender scan isnt till the 1st of Feb, ages away, i'd like to see a boy in my belly this time but really dont think thats going to happen, another girl for us will be just as great, my daughters really do want another sister!

Chinese gender was right with my first but wrong with my second.

So MrsCraig have you found out any more boys due?

Ladies how do i get my name on the list? Im due 30th Jun


----------



## Gemini85

Send me a PM then I'll add you next time im not logged on on my phone!!! Xx


----------



## emma1985

Bats11 said:


> Congrats emzy!
> 
> Emma 'they' do say if you dream of a boy or girl its usually the opposite, so your probably right and you will have a boy??

Ah that is interesting! Im staying team yellow, so you will all have to wait till May (or June) to find out!

12th January is my 20week scan, so excited!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girls
just a quick hello! What you all doing nye? Were staying in and matts cooking me a nice meal and we will get some non alcoholic bubbly and watch the fireworks on telly i think!

I'm still on :cloud9: after yesterdays scan. It feels so much more real to me now I know what's in there and now she has a name, if you know what I mean? I can't wait to meet her :)


----------



## pink23

I'm working nye so we are staying as im back in nys day at 9. 
I think other than calebs bed, car seat and adapters I think I'm done baby shopping. Not buying proper clothes as until after baby is born as we will be team yellow. We gave lots of baby grows and sleep suits. I don't want to go mad on baby stuff tbh as I want to save extra money if I can for spare money incase my maternity allowance doesn't cover everything .
Feeling more flutters and sure I felt a random kick yesterday it's seeming more real now x x


----------



## RedRose19

Bats11 said:


> Redrose its so exciting going shopping for baby nursery things isnt it? Im loving it so much as we get to do it all with the help of our 6 & 8 yr old girls.

yes def exciting, we got a cot bought by my oh's god mother today and his parents bought us a high chair so all the big things are bought just little things to get now :happydance::happydance:

i think im having a boy :)


----------



## babyd0310

Congrats dt! I am so mega jealous of everyone finding out, still have ages to wait! I really don't feel pregnant and hoping when we know the sex it will feel more real! We have not bought a thing yet!


----------



## TrAyBaby

Hey guys hope everyone had a great christmas. Congrats Emzy & Dt woooo more girls, exciting. Althought i have not decided on a name for my wee girl yet. Tomorrow we are going for our second gender scan, as the sonographer was 99% sure she was a girl on the 19th Dec but offered us a FREE recheck for tomorrow......so wasnt gonna pass on the chance of a free scan and getting to see bubba again.

As for new years my plans have changed. Me & OH were going to a party at my friends house but i think we will have to cancel and stay in. On Wednesday i came down really quickly with a virus/cold thing and was up all through the night being violently sick. On Thursday the midwife and doctor wanted to admit me to hospital because i couldnt keep any fluid down but i didnt want to go. So after getting some anti-sick medicine i finally kept water down last night which kept me out of hospital. Still feel like crap today and have finally managed to eat some dry breadsticks. But dont think im feeling up for much hogmanay fun this year.

hope everyone has a good new years xxx


----------



## emma1985

TrAyBaby said:


> Hey guys hope everyone had a great christmas. Congrats Emzy & Dt woooo more girls, exciting. Althought i have not decided on a name for my wee girl yet. Tomorrow we are going for our second gender scan, as the sonographer was 99% sure she was a girl on the 19th Dec but offered us a FREE recheck for tomorrow......so wasnt gonna pass on the chance of a free scan and getting to see bubba again.
> 
> As for new years my plans have changed. Me & OH were going to a party at my friends house but i think we will have to cancel and stay in. On Wednesday i came down really quickly with a virus/cold thing and was up all through the night being violently sick. On Thursday the midwife and doctor wanted to admit me to hospital because i couldnt keep any fluid down but i didnt want to go. So after getting some anti-sick medicine i finally kept water down last night which kept me out of hospital. Still feel like crap today and have finally managed to eat some dry breadsticks. But dont think im feeling up for much hogmanay fun this year.
> 
> hope everyone has a good new years xxx

Get well soon!


----------



## TrAyBaby

thanks Emma

Just noticed im a sweet potato today YAY. Bubba is kicking up a storm tonight and when i pushed on my belly where she was kicking i could feel kicks on my fingers AMAZING but everytime OH tried she stopped.....little maddam :)


----------



## Bats11

Thanks gemini, will do once i find out how to pm u.

Redr your lucky! We've put the big stuff on layby, we get to pay it off over 3 mths. We had our girls baby furniture in storage & it all got ruined so we need to buy the big things all over again, has been heaps fun though.

I bought some little pink outfits yesterday, I'll hold onto the receipt incase we have a boy.

So we are off to watch fire works tonight for new years eve, ive got to buy some non alcoholic bubbly!

Hope you all have a super great new year celebration :drunk:


----------



## TrAyBaby

Just back from my FREE gender re-check scan and yup still a girl :happydance: OMG she is so beautiful, i know im completely biast but i dont care. That scan has totally made me feel tons better this morning....stupid virus
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks 1 Day Gender Scan 004.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 5









18 weeks 1 Day Gender Scan 003.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 6









18 weeks 1 Day Gender Scan 005.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## RedRose19

congrats traybaby, dt and emzy :) lots of girlies now we need a few more boys now :)


----------



## abic77

hellooooo everyone!

Aory been off the radar for ages (it feels like anyway!).....sounds like everyone has had a great christmas and lots of NYE plans!

Traybaby - so sorry you've been feeling so poorly - that virus sounds awful! At least you have wonderful pics of your wee girl to look at and cheer you up tho!

Congrats on all the scans and sex discoveries! I can't believe how many girls there are out there!!!! I think mrs craig is the only boy at the moment! We have decided to DEFINITELY find out the sex now! Have decided not to even think about my decision so that i dont have to think about it again which will probably change my mind again!

Had a nice Christmas but thank goodness for forgiving and patient family is all i can say! I have been the bitch from hell with the most ridiculous mood swings! Have been balling my eyes out several times most days but thankfully i think it is just hormones now rather than withdrawal from anti-depressants! yippeeee for hormones! 

Does anyone else feel like they could just fall asleep at any time during the day?? I mean like heavy head, heavy eyes like as if ur like a walking zombie??? i do hope its not just me! Thank you to those of you who have already convinced me i am not going insane and that it's perfectly normal! I would just love to know when this feeling fabulous phase is gonna kick in???

So i have decided to upload my last 3 weeks bump photos...feels like i have popped over night and am really feeling like i am getting a pregnant tummy now! I don't particularly like them so have changed them to b&W!! I think a lot of it is christmas binging but definitely think this mornings looks more like a bump???

Hope everyone has a great new year celebration tonight.....i'm doing nothin other than a takeaway curry feast, moovie and an early night (have never been one for NYE!!!)

x x x x x

PS 19 weeks TODAAAAAAY!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







Image.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 6









Image 2.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 5









Image 3.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## abic77

PS ....photos left to right are 17, 18 and 19 weeks (this morning!)


----------



## harri

Hey Abi! Your photos are fab! Your bump is so nice - I'm jealous! I wish I was skinny! Haha! 
Maybe if I stopped cramming the food in my face I'd lose some podge :haha: 

Hope everyone's doing good today and has a fabulous NYE, we're going to a party which I'm not really looking forward to as I'm so tired and that's before getting ready and actually going! 

I have a feeling we're having a boy, for those that have found out were your guesses right? Xx


----------



## abic77

I think we're having a boy too Harri!!! I dunno why, maybe coz i'm secretly hoping for a boy that i am convincing myself that's what it is???

I did have a strong feeling from day one that it's a girl but am convincing myself otherwise! Only 12 days til we find out!

BTW - you are PROPERLY skinny and sexy so dunno what you're on about!

I know how you feel about the party hun....i was exactly the same before the wedding yesterday but got there and the atmosphere and all the congrats etc i got kinda lifted my spirits a bit! I had 2 sips of bulmers and 3 sips of prosecco and felt really naughty! They had a band which started at 10.15ish which was awesome and played various indie/rock type songs but i realised after fdancing to i predict a riot that the dancefloor wasn't very safe! The grooms drunken dad kept trying to protect me and bump bless him! I did discover Becks Blue tho which is alcohol-free beer so at least i felt a bit like i was drinking! Hopefully once you get to your party you will feel much better and will forget how pooped you feel!


----------



## harri

I think you're right! I'm going to treat myself to half a glass of champers at midnight! :) how naughty haha!!! 

I'm convinced boy but I've been dreaming of a girl! I have 17 days to go! It feels like ages away! Glad you enjoyed yourself at the wedding :) 
Xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Just wanted to pop on and wish you all happy new year! 2012 is gonna be a good one for us all :) x


----------



## cricket in VA

Happy New Year everyone! I'm back from Canada, feeling much better overall, and getting an appetite. Which is good since I still am at net -11 lbs and have barely a bump :( I'll post 17 week pics soon. Hope everyone has a lovely evening!


----------



## Bats11

Happy new year to all!

Abi cute photos & about feeling tired, its so normal, i thought maybe i was low in iron but im not, some days my eyes feel so heavy that i just have to take a nap.


----------



## Lilbynon

congrats everyone


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Happy new year everyone!

My skin has broken out soemthing awful. My face looks like a join the dots puzzle :wacko:


----------



## harri

I've had a major breakout too :( urghh!! 

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE! We're having our babies this year! yippee!! xx


----------



## cricket in VA

My face has been broken out since day one! The Belli maternity face wash helps, but I still have at least a few prominent spots at all times. Oh well...hopefully it goes away at some point! June, perhaps??


----------



## gemgem77

Happy New Year everyone!!!! What a year this will be for us all :)

Dh and I went pram shopping yesterday and finally made a decision on Mamas and Papas Sola which I'm really pleased with! We also decided on the Gingerbread them for the nursery and bought loads of the bits all ready. We have our furniture now and it's all starting to really take shape, so exciting! I felt flutters properly yesterday as well and again today so feeling really real for me now too, I just can't wait for proper kicks now!
xxx


----------



## RedRose19

happy new year every one

im getting shooting pains up my .. lady parts.. and achey pains on my left side is this normal at 16 weeks?


----------



## harri

Yay gemgem77 - we're going for the gingerbread theme too! :happydance: 
Which furniture set did you go for? 

Xx


----------



## abic77

Hey peeps! Happy new year to y'all :/)
What's the gingerbread theme? Is it a mamas & papas range?
We bought our steriliser today....the Avent 3-in-1 one which I'm really excited about (how sad am I??) and also got some Avent food pots!
Meant to be getting a Quinny pram off a friend & buying full range 2nd hand M&P furniture for £150 in 2 weeks! Storing at in-laws til we do the nursery (currently study full of DH crap!!)

Hope everyone is good & doesn't feel hungover constantly! (despite not drinking since august!)


----------



## abic77

Ps GemGem...soooooooo jealous of your flutters! I've not felt a thing yet despite being 20 weeks next weekend !!!


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Abi it is a lovely feeling but don't worry everyone is different and I bet you start feeling something any day now! And yes Gingerbread is a them from Mamas and Papas.

It's gorgeous isn't it Harri! I can't remember if you are finding out what your having? We are and I was worried it's a bit boyish if we find out we are having a girl bit dh really doesn't want pink if we re so he won me round!!
We got the Murano set from a friend, it's immaculate and she had never even got the wardrobe out of the box so we got a real bargain and couldn't say no! What about you? xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Abi are you getting the Quinny Buzz? I used one for a fortnight earlier this year whilst my pram was being fixed and I really liked it! Lovely bump pics btw!

Me too with the spots, major breakout here! Down to a change in hormones I guess. I just bought a facemask today which will hopefully help. 

I've been having lots of movement, she's doing little flips and lots of kicking. I forgot how lovely it feels. The first thing I felt when I opened my eyes this morning was her kicking up a storm and I thought, what a fabulous way to start 2012 :)

Bought a couple of bits of Evie now we know she's a girl, the cutest hungry caterpillar leggings and another pair of pink trousers. Need to get all Holly's newborn stuff down from the loft to see what we need to get really, as most of it will be good as new as Holly was only in newborn for 5/6 weeks. 

Did I tell you I got a bargain nursing chair? Got this one (which is normally £150 in Babies r us) for £30 second hand, it's bloody lovely! I wanted one with Holly but couldn't afford it so I'm so happy!

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/medias/sys_master/8609680134054832.jpg

Here is my 19 week bump pic, getting extremely big! Also a pic taken of me last night :)

https://i584.photobucket.com/albums/ss289/emzywemzy83/19weeks.jpg

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/407122_10151121571640473_743965472_22338495_842799278_n.jpg


----------



## harri

Well we were originally meant to be team yellow but DH was DESPERATE to find out so we have agreed to find out on 17th January :happydance:

I had the same thought when I chose the gingerbread theme but DH also doesn't want pink. 

hmm... It seems that the men are getting there way a lot recently :haha:

We've gone for the fern furniture in white, we've bought the cot but we're still undecided as to whether we need the changer and the wardrobe so we're going to get the next piece on payday :) The cot was set up with the gingerbread set in the shop and I fell in love with it! 
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/gingerbread.jpg

We've also got the pram now! Mamas and Papas Ultima. I love it! 
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/pram.jpg

xxx


----------



## harri

sorry the pics are too big! lol x


----------



## emma1985

Abi, Don't worry I haven't felt anything yet either.
Loving the gingerbread theme, very sweet. I'm (hopefully) making our own so
need to go fabric shopping soon, hoping the fabric will inspire a theme!

Happy New Year to everyone, I cannot believe we are almost half way through, dead excitied for my 20week scan on 12th January, its my birthday on Sunday so I am hoping I will get some money, redundancy is rubbish, means I cannot buy hardly anything for baby, hubby is busy saving away and he is very "tight" when it comes to things we don't really need, but has already started a fund for baby when its older. We have been given a pram and a cot and various other bits so very lucky. My parents and grandparents want to but us things but think its too early yet. X


----------



## Bats11

Lovely furniture harri! Gingerbread is so cute! I love the old fashion style prams ive got a Emmaljunga, its just gorgeous.

Havent brought any sheet sets yet, just going to wait till we find out gender, then i'll go shopping for all of that. So long away, 1st of feb till we find out.


----------



## Bats11

Emma i think its extra special when you hand make things, good on you!

Last night i felt the weird fluttering bubbly thing, i thought maybe gass but it wasnt, oh it was just so gorgeous.


----------



## Bats11

Emzy great bargain with the chair! I luv little girl leggings so adorable arent they?


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Lovely stuff everyone :thumbup:

I haven't bought anything yet, but I have an early anomaly scan (at 15 weeks) on Wednesday so if all goes well, I'll start looking at stuff. I already have my eye on a pram (Babystyle Oyster) but I'm not ruling out others yet. I'm looking forward to playing with all the prams in the shops lol :blush:


----------



## Gemini85

Had my consultant appointment, I now have my 20 week scan on 13th jan, and then a detailed baby heart scan a couple of days later as both me and my mum had heart probs. they are keeping me on consultant led care, so birthing centre is out for me, they also said I may need c section if my heart is under strain (also being referred back to my cardiologist) which I really don't want!!! X


----------



## Emzywemzy

Gemini mine is on 13th too! What time is yours? Mine's at 8.10am. Very early I thought!! I have my consultant appointment straight after the scan. I am consultant led because of the problems I had with my tear/stitches/prolapse problems last time. There is a possibility they will suggest a c-section for me too, but I really hope not. I really want to have a vaginal birth again.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Wooo I'm a mango!


----------



## Bats11

Sorry to hear that gemini, hope it all goes well for you.

I sent you a pm, did you get it?


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

I'm under consultant led care as well, for a variety of reasons - previous complications, high BMI, high blood pressure etc :dohh:


----------



## Gemini85

I did bats, will get you up as soon as I am on laptop next! 

At least it's not just me with problems then! Haha! 
Emzy mines 9 Ish I think! Keep thinking they might tell me it's a boy and I'll be back where I started not knowing! Haha! 
The lady at my gender scan said she had never seen such long limbs at that age, my mum said I was very long so I'm not getting much newborn size stuff as she said some was too small from the day I was born! Got LOADs of stuff already! Can't help it! Keep thinking how tiny it all is, they I hold it between my legs and it looks HUGE!! X


----------



## Bats11

Ok gemini, thanks.


----------



## FirstBean

Happy New Year Ladies. 
I am reluctant to buy anything at the minute till I have my 20week scan as I had that little bleed just before xmas I am sure everything is fine but am a bit of a worrier. I have felt bubba move alot since then and been listening to heartbeat but want my scan to check all is well.
We have decided to find out the sex I was very adament on staying team yellow but, Ollie and baby will be sharing a room when baby is big enough to go in it is own room and want to know if I can decorate it a boyish room for Ollie or if it will be neutral colours if we have a girl. I am excited I am starting to think I am having a boy to be honest I dont mind what he/she is aslong as all is well and healthy.


----------



## RedRose19

my pains are worse today :cry: i called the out of hours doc and they told me to come in right away as my pain is tightening pains :cry: im worried now about what they could be

my appt is at 1.30 just killing time til i go trying not to worrry


----------



## FirstBean

Red rose hope all goes well with the doctor


----------



## babyd0310

Hi everyone, not been on for a while, hope everyone is doing ok!

Redrose - I really hope your appointment goes well, let us know!

I'm an avocado today :happydance: 
I don't know if it's just me, but are any other 2nd time mums not really feeling pregnant?! With Grace I had bought buggy and lots of stuff by now, but this time I haven't bought a thing yet! We did go into our baby shop at the weekend and looked at prams and found a great deal on a furniture set, and my Mum said this morning that she will buy our pram again so that is good! I think once we find out what we are having then it will seem more real. I really wanted to have a gender scan this week, but hubby talked me out of it. We have 4 weeks to wait still!! I think because we have Grace this time then I have her to focus on whereas last time I was obsessed with baby books and looking for things - we don't even know if we are staying in this house yet!!

Oh and Happy new year everyone!


----------



## cricket in VA

Red rose, I hope everything is ok!! Keep us posted! 

I'm feeling like a bit of a slacker reading all these posts...we haven't really done much at all in the way of shopping. I think after the 20 week appt on the 17th we'll probably get moving on that...hoping I'm up to 100% by then! I'm getting closer, although got sick once yesterday and once the day before. But just once ;)


----------



## pink23

Babyd- i don't feel as pregnant this time. Thought I might of started feeling more flutters tbh, so can't wait for regular movements so i know everything is ok xx
Hope everything is ok red rose x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Babyd we're the same! It's only now that I'm feeling strong movements that I actually feel pregnant! Before I just felt like crap lol We've bought a couple of bits of clothes now but I'm itching to get everything else sorted now! Last time everything was bought and done by the time I was 24 weeks, this time there's no chance! I think you're right, it's all consuming when it's your first but when it's your second you've already got one little one to think about, so it's less so. It's easy to forget you're pregnant when you're running around after a toddler all the time! I think as well, I feel a bit like that as we have less to buy this time. I need to get Holly's stuff down from the loft to see what we actually need. We've got the double pram already though and got the nursing chair now too. 
The only other 'big' things I want to get are a swinging crib and a new bedding set.


----------



## pink23

Hi girls this is probably an odd question but is anyone finding foods extra spicy. I only had bacon frazzled yesterday and had to eat a few at a time and now I'm having my usually mild curry I'm struggling to eat it lol x


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies thanks for your support :hugs: 

i went to out of hours doc he was was annoying he didnt know what he was doing he didnt even check my urine just felt my tummy and said yeah there is def a baby there :dohh:

anyway he refered me to the hospital for a scan which im glad he did because i couldnt believe he didnt check my urine, my pains got worse they think its a mixture of things, growing pains and a start of a urine infection so im to go to my doc 2mor to get my meds and get my results but they said my cervix is completely shut and baby was wiggling around :cloud9: we even heard the baby's heartbeat for the first time and im measuring another 3 days ahead but im not gonna bother changing my tickers lol


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Good news Red Rose :thumbup:

I feel really fat and bloated today.


----------



## dt1234565

Good news Redrose x

I have had some discomfort but I know it's only stretching pains we are all gonna get a lot bigger in the next few weeks!

xxxxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'm having a lot of stretching pains too, remember them from last time, they usually precede a growth spurt bump wise!

Glad all is ok red rose :) 

Made a list of everything we need and the 'not very much' comes to around 500 quid lol and that's after the pram as we already have that! I've over estimated on a lot of stuff too so it'll prob be cheaper than that.

When's everyone gonna go on mat leave? Think I'm gonna go at 30 weeks, which is 18th march. Went at 33 with holly and i was more than ready what with spd. Plus I want to spend some quality time with Holly before I get too big and tired!!


----------



## Mei190

As funny as it sounds, good to know other people are getting pains as I was getting worried about them. Don't talk about growth spurts! I am not telling anyone apart from parents until the 20 week scan and it is getting hard to hide. Not much longer now!

Have had pains ever since I had a curry though, 2 nights ago... which is slightly coincidental. Apparently spicy foods don't agree with me anymore, which is basically my whole diet out the window.


----------



## Gemini85

Soooooooo, I felt "strange" not crampy, but odd, had a feel around and my cervix feels really open, like I could've put my whole finger tip inside. Shitting it now. Advice please?!? X


----------



## Mrs.Craig

Bats11 said:


> Mei my gender scan isnt till the 1st of Feb, ages away, i'd like to see a boy in my belly this time but really dont think thats going to happen, another girl for us will be just as great, my daughters really do want another sister!
> 
> Chinese gender was right with my first but wrong with my second.
> 
> So MrsCraig have you found out any more boys due?
> 
> Ladies how do i get my name on the list? Im due 30th Jun


haha! nope! not yet. but i found out so early (15 weeks) so im givin it a little time. ha. but i have a friend that find out here pretty soon so maybe!


----------



## TrAyBaby

hope you're feeling better red rose

Gemini i have no idea honey about your cervix, maybe you could give your midwife a quick ring and ask for her advice.

AFM this virus is still hanging around making me feel miserable, topped with the fact that i havent had a day off work since 30th Dec!!!!! YUP i work all of new years. Finally have a day off on Thurs.....hope i can make it that long.

But im so excited for our 20 weeks scans just around the corner. I have mine on 18th January :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

that sucks about working over new years :( i hope you enjoy your day off thursday :hugs: get better soon 

my 20 week scan is the 25th of jan :D


----------



## gemgem77

Glad all is looking good Redrose. I have had stretching pains coming and going for the past week and it can be a worry xxx

P.s I have to wait untill 3rd Feb for my 20week scan :( x


----------



## babyd0310

Great news Redrose! gemgem my 20 week scan is the 1st Feb, feels like forever away!!

I am feeling little flutters every so often, but I'm not feeling alot yet to be honest.
Emzy - we thought we didn't need to get alot but added it up and comes to about £900!!! Hubby hasn't got any work on this week, so I get really panicky that we won't have the money, but it always works out. As for maternity leave I think I will take all my annual leave before I go off, so will be around 31 weeks - not sure if I am going back after or not yet and if I do then I will take the full year. I was signed off from about 24 weeks last time so will prob struggle with staying till the last minute!


----------



## pink23

Im starting mine at 37 weeks i think. I only work weekends so its not to bad unless my consultant tells me to start it earlier. I want to leave it as late as possible as i probably won't get weekend pay on mat leave so is a big drop in money tbh.
I have just ordered some fabric and will get it tomorrow. Hoping to make a changing bag from it. will post pics if any good x


----------



## miss_nat84

Hi girlies :D I had my 19 week gender scan today and we are expecting a litre baby GIRL :D I'm soooo excited! :D
Hope you are all well xx


----------



## emma1985

miss_nat84 said:


> Hi girlies :D I had my 19 week gender scan today and we are expecting a litre baby GIRL :D I'm soooo excited! :D
> Hope you are all well xx

Yay!! Another baby girl! x


----------



## FirstBean

Gemini- I dont really know what to say about your cervix maybe give your midwife or someone a call and explain. Sorry I am not much help :hugs:
TryaBaby- Sorry your feeling rubbish. Get lots of rest when you have a day off on Thursday. :hugs:
RedRose- My 20 week scan is 25th January too. What time is yours? Are you finding out what you are having? :happydance:
GemGem- Your scan will soon come round. I hate waiting for them I am very imaptient. :haha:
Babyd- I was only feeling flutters for the past couple of weeks and not everyday, but have recently started to feel more definate movements especially on a morning. :happydance: 
Emzy- I need to sit down and work out what we need, need to wait until my 20 week scan though and hopefully find out what we are having as will need alot less if its a boy as we have lots of Ollies stuff still. I have a feeling its a boy again too. I will be happy aslong all is well and healthy.
miss_nat84- Congratulations on team :pink:. We have alot of girlies in here where are all the boys :haha:
I have woke up with a rubbish cold this morning, have to get sorted for my 16 week midwife appt which I am looking forward to feels like its been forever since I last went.


----------



## broodybelle

I'm hoping to keep going at work until 37 weeks which is really 36 weeks if I go by my dates rather than the hospital EDD. I will then take maternity leave until Easter 2013 and return to teaching after the hols but only part time (school permitting) or not at all (if they won't). I can take up to 65 weeks but won't be taking it all!

Our 20 week scan is 23rd January (could have been earlier but needed to fit around hubby's work). It'll be lovely to see baby again but we are strictly team yellow, so just hoping that everything will be okay with the scan rather than getting excited to know what we are having. 

I think I am starting to feel movements- mainly in the middle of the night it must be said and occasionally at other times too.

Gemini- ring the midwife and get checked out.

We have been all over the country for Christmas and only got back last night. I now have a stinking cold and all my school work to do before the dreaded start of term tomorrow. 

Lots of team pink on this thread, I'm convinced we're having a boy but there is no reason for that.

xx


----------



## gemgem77

Massive congrats miss_nat84 a lovely little girl!! 

Everyone seems to be coming down with colds, touch wood I haven't yet, you watch now I will lol

Hope everyone starts to feel better soon. I am planning on starting mat leave at 36 weeks which will be around May 4th, only 17weeks to go!! Am on countdown now lol xxx


----------



## abic77

Hey everyone!

Broodybelle - sorry you have a crappy cold...hope you can kick it soon!
Gemini....sorry i wouldn't even know where my cervix was nevermind if it's open or closed but the experts will know so defo call for some reassurance....
MissNat - congrats on your baby girl! So exciting!

I also think i am having a boy but that is based on absolutely nothing at all! Not even a gut feeling but i think it's coz i'm secretly hoping for a boy.....i'm not a very girly girl so slightly concerned i won't know how to play dress up and nails etc!!!!!

Only 7 sleeps til my 20 week scan on 11th Jan next Weds! Soooooo can't wait to find out if we're team pink or blue.....i think i'm so excited about finding out that i forget the real reason for the scan...hopefully everything will be healthy and normal and whatever the sex i'll be chuffed to bits!

I'm planning on working up until my waters break! I don't wanna use any mat leave until baby is here and luckily i have a job where i can work from home so if i need to do that for a month i will do to save the days off! Of course it could all change and i may be just too tired to function but thankfully my boss is really in my corner so fingers crossed he will let me stay as long as possible!

Getting a new company car tomorrow which i'm really excited about!

Oh and i have no idea how much stuff i need to buy.....i did make a list but haven't really put any prices against anything yet! Also decided that the lounge is gonna be a mainly baby-free zone so when I have baby friends round we'll use the dining table.....only problem is there is tons of stuff in the dining room so i need to have a sort out but will probably result in me buying a new cupboard or side-board type thing and a sofa too as the dining chairs maybe a little uncomfy!

DH has been given until the end of January to sort the study out which will become the nursery but we have a computer and desk to get rid of which are really nice items so need to make sure we get what we need/want for them!

Just found out this morning that my mat pay from work is better than what i thought so bonus!

Hope everyone is ok today and feeling great (and not at all tired and hormonal!!)

AFM i can't stop eating coco pops! THey are making me have squirty poo (sorry TMI!!)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Gemini I'm not sure love, give the midwife a ring and ask her x

I'm not going back to work after maternity leave, hence why I'm starting so early! Babyd I think I will take my annual leave first too, although I will only have 2 weeks worth to take as my contract finishes whilst I'm off (only runs til Setpember) so I will finish at 30 weeks then my mat leave will start at 32 weeks. I really struggled with SPD last time and if it gets as bad this time, then I can also see me being signed off before hand. It was unbearable last time, but I didn't get signed off when the GP wanted to as I was only a temp worker and needed the money as I didn't get sick pay.


----------



## abic77

PS still no flutters or movement from this baby yet :-(


----------



## abic77

Emzy - yeah i think it's a quinny buzz 3 that my work colleague has! She has told me she's happy for it to go to a good home so doesn't want any money for it!!! Bonus! I just need to make sure i can get the "lay flat" bit so that baby isn't sat squished upright all the time (if you know what i mean)....I'm pretty sure that i will be able to get one tho as can't imagine quinny would make a pram that didn't have a lay-flat option!

Oh also been offered a Bugaboo Chameleon from DH cousin for £300 but he hasn't said what that includes.....me thinking the free option!!!


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

June is looking very pink so far! Congrats on all the girlies. Actually I think I'm having a girl as well, but I'm staying team :yellow: so we won't find out till June :haha:

I have my detailed scan tomorrow morning, and I'm so nervous. It's specifically to check for signs of abnormalities, like what happened last time. However, baby looked fine at 12 weeks, and the other baby's issues were not genetic or chromosonal so it's unlikely to happen again. I can't help but worry though :nope:


----------



## RedRose19

FirstBean said:


> Gemini- I dont really know what to say about your cervix maybe give your midwife or someone a call and explain. Sorry I am not much help :hugs:
> TryaBaby- Sorry your feeling rubbish. Get lots of rest when you have a day off on Thursday. :hugs:
> RedRose- My 20 week scan is 25th January too. What time is yours? Are you finding out what you are having? :happydance:
> GemGem- Your scan will soon come round. I hate waiting for them I am very imaptient. :haha:
> Babyd- I was only feeling flutters for the past couple of weeks and not everyday, but have recently started to feel more definate movements especially on a morning. :happydance:
> Emzy- I need to sit down and work out what we need, need to wait until my 20 week scan though and hopefully find out what we are having as will need alot less if its a boy as we have lots of Ollies stuff still. I have a feeling its a boy again too. I will be happy aslong all is well and healthy.
> miss_nat84- Congratulations on team :pink:. We have alot of girlies in here where are all the boys :haha:
> I have woke up with a rubbish cold this morning, have to get sorted for my 16 week midwife appt which I am looking forward to feels like its been forever since I last went.

mine is at 9.30 :thumbup: oooh how exciting!!! no were staying on team yellow, and they dont really tell you here, but i might try see if i can see the parts my self :haha:
not long now :happydance:


----------



## FirstBean

Ooo mine is 8:40am so ours are quite close. We have decided to find out werent going to but I am wanting to know now :haha


----------



## emma1985

We are definatly team yellow, I really don't know or mind either way, its dead exciting isn't it, now we are all getting close to half way through our pregnancies! X


----------



## RedRose19

FirstBean said:


> Ooo mine is 8:40am so ours are quite close. We have decided to find out werent going to but I am wanting to know now :haha

im the same im team yellow but its so hard not to find out.. i wanna know so much but i prob wont find out


----------



## TrAyBaby

I've already put in for my mat leave. It starts on 4th may when I'm 36 weeks but have taken some annual leave before hand so my last day of work is 19th April when I'll be about 34 weeks. I'm on the countdown now less than 16 weeks of work left woooooohooooo


----------



## TrAyBaby

Congrats miss nat on another wee girl x


----------



## Emzywemzy

11 weeks left for me! Soo excited, can't wait not to have to work these stupid late shifts anymore and miss out on Holly's tea/bath/bed time every night. Can not wait!

Abi that's fab! You can use the maxicosi carseat on the quinny if you get the adaptors and that's suitable from birth. Or you can get a carrycot attachment for it: 

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplay0_10751_-1_98380_10001

Speaking of carrycots, If anyoen is interested I have both an iCandy Apple carrycot and iCandy Cherry carrycot for sale! The cherry one is off Holly's pram and I have ended up with 2 Apple carrycots!


----------



## RedRose19

the buggy we have got lies flat but you and put it up then for when they are older, im told without the car seat the buggy is suitable for newborns.. im not sure what would be better then? have them in a car seat when new born or lying in the buggy while its flat.. id be worried the buggy without the car seat would not be cosy enough or something?


----------



## FirstBean

Thought I would share a bump pic 17+2
 



Attached Files:







photo(1).jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## broodybelle

Lovely bump pic Firstbean.

In terms of using the car seat on a buggy, it's my understanding that it's not recommended for any length of time as it puts a strain on baby's developing spine. It is better to have a lie-flat attachment if they are going to spend prolonged periods of time in there but I'm sure it's fine for a quick nip around the supermarket.

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Broodybelle is right. They don't recommend that babies stay in car seats for longer than 2 hours at a time. A carrycot or lie flat pram is much better as it's completely flat. I used both with Holly, a carrycot most of the time and the car seat if I was nipping in a car somewhere or if I wanted to be able to carry her in and fold the chassis of the pram.

I've had to ring in sick to work tonight. The SPD is getting bad already, I can't even climb the stairs or lift Holly properly. I got stuck half way down the stairs with Holly in my arms today and had to get Matt to come and get her!! So I rang in work and tried to get a GP appointment but I have to ring at 8am to try and get in as an extra patient tomorrow. I can't believe how much it is hurting me already! I've tried my belt thing and it doesn't make any difference. Perhaps they'll refer me for physio again. I knew it was starting to get bad last week, at work I had to keep getting up as it was hurting to sit in my chair for a while.


----------



## dt1234565

Hope you get some help with that Hun, I feel soo pregnant now and things can only get BIGGER!


Congrats on the girl Nat xxx


----------



## Happycamper

Hello, I am due June 4th! It will be my third.

We are team yellow. Although I'm really started to guess a lot and wonder wonder wonder what this baby is!


----------



## babyd0310

Emzy - That's why I got signed off so early because of my SPD it was unbearable and I was so lucky as I could get signed off and paid full pay up until I was 36 weeks, and I broke my ribs at 34 weeks. Can't imagine how hard it must have been for you! I can definitely feel it starting up again, it's not too painful yet but definitely feels abit unstable down there if that makes sense!!! Ohhh and we are thinking of getting the icandy apple or cherry!! What colours are the ones you have? How would I get it though? Maybe i'm to far to have it off you x


----------



## babyd0310

Oh and Emzy only just seen it is getting bad for you again! Hope you manage to get sorted hun.
First Bean - lovely bump!!! I haven't got hardly anything yet, will have to remember to put up a pic soon x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Babyd it's awful isn't it! I knew it was getting bad again, over the last week it's been hurting a little bit worse every day but when I got stuck up the stairs it was agony!! I only work 4 hour shifts and I sit for those 4 hours, but sitting in my office chair hurts even and I have a long commute on bus/train, so decided to call in tonight. I'm not going to push it this time as that's what I did last time and it got so bad! We will see what the doctor says tomorrow.

The Cherry carrycot I have is in fudge and the Apple carrycot I have is black. The Cherry one is in the loft so I need to check the condition of it as it's been stored away since Holly was 5 months old! The Apple one I have only just received and it's mint condition, but I only need one! I can arrange a courier hun if you want one of them, I could wrap in bubble wrap, it'd prob be about £10-15 for postage that way. 

https://www.preciouslittleone.com/images/products/prod_000000_cherry_cc_fudge.jpg

https://www.whwatts.co.uk/out-about-105/carrycots-116/i-candy-icandy-apple-carrycot-16021-12422_medium.jpg


----------



## babyd0310

Oooh thats great thanks hun, how much would you want? We are going to look for prams at the weekend, hubby likes the mamas and papas zoom so will let you know!

I had a standing up job before, and now sit in an office for 4 hours. And I find when my back is playing up then sitting down makes it so much worse! Dreading it x


----------



## Emzywemzy

I was hoping for around £60 or near offer :) I think they are both 150 new x


----------



## babyd0310

Great hun thank you, will let you know!x


----------



## Bats11

Mrs.Craig said:


> Bats11 said:
> 
> 
> Mei my gender scan isnt till the 1st of Feb, ages away, i'd like to see a boy in my belly this time but really dont think thats going to happen, another girl for us will be just as great, my daughters really do want another sister!
> 
> Chinese gender was right with my first but wrong with my second.
> 
> So MrsCraig have you found out any more boys due?
> 
> Ladies how do i get my name on the list? Im due 30th Jun
> 
> 
> haha! nope! not yet. but i found out so early (15 weeks) so im givin it a little time. ha. but i have a friend that find out here pretty soon so maybe!Click to expand...

Thanks mrs craig for acknowledging me & im sure there will be more boys coming soon!

Im finding it hard to join in, ive tried :shrug: seems like women have already formed relationships with one another, i dont know maybe its just me, i just dont seem to get answered or acknowledged :nope:


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Bats11 said:


> Mrs.Craig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bats11 said:
> 
> 
> Mei my gender scan isnt till the 1st of Feb, ages away, i'd like to see a boy in my belly this time but really dont think thats going to happen, another girl for us will be just as great, my daughters really do want another sister!
> 
> Chinese gender was right with my first but wrong with my second.
> 
> So MrsCraig have you found out any more boys due?
> 
> Ladies how do i get my name on the list? Im due 30th Jun
> 
> 
> haha! nope! not yet. but i found out so early (15 weeks) so im givin it a little time. ha. but i have a friend that find out here pretty soon so maybe!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks mrs craig for acknowledging me & im sure there will be more boys coming soon!
> 
> Im finding it hard to join in, ive tried :shrug: seems like women have already formed relationships with one another, i dont know maybe its just me, i just dont seem to get answered or acknowledged :nope:Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure it not intentional bats, however I do understand what you mean. It can be difficult when sometimes there's more than one conversation going on a once. I also joined the thread a little late and I'm further behind in my pregnancy than most here (I'm due 27th June). I feel a bit lost sometimes, this is why I don't post in the thread all that much. :shrug:


----------



## Gemini85

Awww sorry guys! I appreciate input from anyone! I set up the thread and I feel like that sometimes! I posted the other night as I was worried my cervix was opening, only one person mentioned my concern, but I know it's because they are already on another topic! Just be sure to post your news, pics, etc! I love hearing how others are getting on! C


----------



## cricket in VA

Bats, we've all felt that way sometimes! I think everyone gets wrapped up in their own pregnancy bubble :) I, for one, have been obsessed with my morning sickness...until now. Now I'm obsessed with whether or not I'm feeling the baby move and when I'm going to pop and whether my current bump is poo build up or baby...very pressing issues! But, boring to everyone else, I'm sure :) hope you feel more included in the near future!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aw bats hun sorry you felt ignored! I'm crap if i reply on my phone like now, I forget everything by the time I've read it all! Sorry for being a crappy threadmate. I think this thread moves so fast that we've all said things that get ignored at times but its not intentional. 

Gemini did you phone your midwife? I was curious so tried to feel my cervix but couldnt even reach it!!

I'm wondering what the doc will say about my spd and feeling guilty for ringing in sick tonight :( I shouldn't but I do! Stupid really.


----------



## Bats11

Aww thanks Hiimlouise, Gemini & Cricket, much appreciated xx

I'll keep trying though!

We're only 3 days difference Hiimlouise, im due 30th of June.

Gemini, is everything ok with your cervix concern?

Cricket the poo comment made me laugh & dont worry we all feel different things at different times in our pregnancies.


----------



## Bats11

Thanks Emzy, i understand now, i no longer will take it personally. I'll just keep chatting with you all.


----------



## cricket in VA

Is anyone doing cloth diapers? Or considering it?


----------



## Bats11

Cricket my sister started using cloth nappies & just watching how much more washing she had to do really seemed a bit too much extra work, she lasted 1month & that was enough for her.

Me personally no i'll be using huggies!


----------



## cricket in VA

Had to share...looking at bras on amazon and saw this. https://www.amazon.com/Simple-Wishe...mp-XS/dp/B00295MQLU/ref=pd_luc_sbs_02_04_t_lh Check out the pictures of putting on makeup and at a work desk...they are cracking me up! I get the functionality, but really? Who can type with two pumps at work?!


----------



## babyd0310

Aww bats I fell like that most of the time aswell, but when I come on here and look back at what i've missed I usually pick up on one topic and only have that in my head to reply and completely forget everything else (i'm finding it hard to concentrate!) 
Gemini did you ring your midwife about your cervix?x


----------



## babyd0310

cricket in VA said:


> Had to share...looking at bras on amazon and saw this. https://www.amazon.com/Simple-Wishe...mp-XS/dp/B00295MQLU/ref=pd_luc_sbs_02_04_t_lh Check out the pictures of putting on makeup and at a work desk...they are cracking me up! I get the functionality, but really? Who can type with two pumps at work?!

Hahaha cricket how funny!!! Actually cracking up!x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Been to see doctor and he's prescribed cocodemol (which I won't take as they make baby sleepy) and ibuprofen gel which apparently doesn't affect baby so I can try those. Also signed off work for a week and said to go back for more notes if no better. Told me to call midwife for referral to physio x


----------



## babyd0310

That's good then hun, try and get some rest if you can!x


----------



## TrAyBaby

ahhahahaha ha ha cricket that bra made me laugh amazing. Oh and as for the cloth nappy question im totally thinking of choosing cloth nappies. I think they are so much better on babies bums than disposable.

Bats im sorry you felt left out but like the girlies said we all have some form of baby brain now and literally once we catch up and read all the posts we have forgotten most of them but not intentionally.

AFM my virus is slowly going away and im begining to feel slightly more human again now. Feel myself getting into a bit of nesting mode now as in my head im starting to form lists of all the stuff that needs to get done with the house and what i still have to buy (pretty much still have to buy everything!). Think once im on the mend the nesting will begin :)


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Hi all :wave:

Had my early anomaly scan this morning and baby is absolutely fine! It's measuring spot on (15 weeks today) and no problems detected :happydance: I did notice in my notes that I have an anterior placenta which probably means I won't feel flutters for a while, although the doctor didn't mention it to me.

The doctor tried for ages to get a good picture but baby didn't want to play and wouldn't stay still. So here is baby, on it's side with it's back to us...
 



Attached Files:







2_Photo0055.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## RedRose19

cricket in VA said:


> Is anyone doing cloth diapers? Or considering it?

i was considering it.. i dont mind the thought of it .. its just if we went out that would be alot of bother to try change and store the old nappies.. :shrug:

might just stick to pampers..

are huggies good bats? ive heard they leak alot?


----------



## RedRose19

awww louise what a lovely pic :hugs:


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

RedRose19 said:


> cricket in VA said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone doing cloth diapers? Or considering it?
> 
> i was considering it.. i dont mind the thought of it .. its just if we went out that would be alot of bother to try change and store the old nappies.. :shrug:
> 
> might just stick to pampers..
> 
> are huggies good bats? ive heard they leak alot?Click to expand...

I thought about cloth nappies too, but the extra washing and whatnot is putting me off too.

I swore by Pampers with Aimee, I tried a few other kinds including Huggies but they either leaked or irritated her skin. They might have changed in 11 years though :haha:


----------



## cliqmo

Congratulations Louise :hugs:


----------



## babyd0310

Ahhh lovely pic Louise! I thought about doing cloth nappies with Grace, but just thought it would be alot of hassle! We swore by pampers, huggies used to really irritate her skin x


----------



## broodybelle

I'm intending on using cloth nappies. I figure that if people of older generations could use cloth nappies and not even have washing machines, then I really have no excuse. They are better for the environment and the pocket! I'm not going to be millitant about it and if we go away on holiday then I fully intend to use disposables, but other than that, I hope to use cloth. My cousin uses them for her 1 year old and loves them. I do think it's harder work but worth it.

Bats - I am hopeless as replying to more than one topic. Think we've all been left hanging after posting but as people have said, it's only because it moves so fast.
xx


----------



## babyd0310

Does any of the uk ladies watch one born every minute? Can't wait for it to start tonight, bit worried how I will feel when watching it though because i'd already had Grace when it started before!x


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'll be watching! I watched it whilst pregnant with Holly and I found it reallyhelpful so I knew what to expect. Although first timers, don't panic as some women on there make it look far worse than it is!!


----------



## RedRose19

what time and channel is that normally on?


----------



## snowflake9

Hello, just wondering if I could join you lovely ladies? 

I'm expecting our first and due on 18 June. I know i'm a bit of a latecomer, was pretty anxious at the start and had to stay away from BnB for a while cause it just seemed to make me worse! 

Was just saying to DH I didn't know whether to watch one born every minute tonight, I've watched a few episodes before but long before I was pregnant, not sure if it will freak me out now.......although probably very good preparation for what is to come!


----------



## babyd0310

Red rose it is on at 9pm on c4. Welcome to the thread snowflake, we are due on the same day! If you have any worries then just let us all know, we are a lovely bunch!x


----------



## RedRose19

i dont have channel 4 :(


----------



## abic77

Hi everyone (especially Bats ;-) )

Just a quickie coz my battery is about to die but One Born Every Minute was filmed at the LGI in Leeds which is where I will be having my baby!!! I have recorded it as DH will either puke or pass out if i watch it with him!

Gemini.....please tell us what happened re the cervix thing please????

Thats awesome news about your baby Louise....what a relief!!

AFM i'm feeling loads less grumpy, headachy and tired and I have self-diagnosed that i was having too much of a lie in!! Through the xmas hols i was sleeping in til about 8 which is so not like me (so thought brilliant coz my tired pregnant body obviously needs the rest!) but now i'm back to normal body clock getting up at 6 i feel tons and tons better!

May be coz the anti-depressants are out my system now too but either way it's all good!

Hope everyone is ok and speak to you all soon! xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## abic77

PS cant remember who posted the brest pump thing but me and DH have literally just sat and pissed ourselves.....that's friggin hilarious!!!!! I DARE someone to buy that and tell us what it's like!

OOooooh when we all go back to work can we all recreate that photo???? fuckin brilliant!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Argh just watched OBEM with my legs crossed, thinking omg I've gotta do this again ha ha


----------



## RedRose19

im watching ps i love you on tv :D

starting to get nervous about giving birth.. im not sure what to expect... i just hope for my first baby it will go smoothly enough..


----------



## harri

Omg one born every minute had me in tears! I was crying so much! I'm scared now! Xx


----------



## Mei190

oh gosh I wouldn't be able to watch OBEM. No thanks! I prefer to live in a bubble and then go, oh no! labor kind of bubble. Works for me. 

Bats, don't feel left out. I dissapeared for a while and things have moved on majorly since I joined at the beginning. Nothing is intentional, just go with the flow :)

Have sorted out my names now, but they are being kept a secret until I find out the gender. Then I will spread the word here :D


----------



## Emzywemzy

We will all be fine :) It's hard work but it's what our bodies are designed to do :) x


----------



## Mei190

Emzywemzy said:


> We will all be fine :) It's hard work but it's what our bodies are designed to do :) x

Completely agree. Afterall some of us are doing it more than once so it can't be that bad :thumbup: 

Although that is very much a thought you only get afterwards :haha:


----------



## cricket in VA

I'm trying not to think about the whole 'how baby gets out' thing...just focusing on my growing belly! Freaks me out a bit, even though I know we're built for it and whatnot... 

I'm glad everyone thinks the hands-free double breast pump is as hilarious as I do...I mean, really?! Looks horrendously awful! And her mascara must end up all over her face!

I just ordered mat bras, which I'm quite excited about as my normal ones have just gotten too small. 

Glad all the babies are ok! No word from Laura?? Didn't she have an appt to sort it out?


----------



## Bats11

Thanks Mei.

Oh gosh giving birth, two times i was talked out of having the epidural by the midwife & this time no one is talking me out of it! I will demand one.


----------



## RedRose19

i dont think i want a epi im told it can weaken your back.. and since this is my first i wouldnt want worse back pains then im already getting..
if i end up having to take something for the pain it will be pethadin (sp?) but i wanna try not have anything but gas and air... wishful thinking or what? lol


----------



## Bats11

Redr unless your one of those lucky ones like my sister & pops them out with hardly any pain, it was murder for me, both my girls were delivered naturally with only the silly gas, so for this last time i dont want to feel the killing pain. Getting a weak back doesnt sound good though :nope:


----------



## RedRose19

my friend has a epi with her first then she found when she got preg with her 2nd and 3rd her back was very sore and achey where she has the epi 

i really hope i dont need much pain killers tho my mom had none with me, i hope i can be like her


----------



## FirstBean

I love watching OBEM I watched it last time when I was pregnant with Ollie and it got me a little prepared for what was going to happen. And as Emzy says some of the ladies on there do lay it on a bit thick it is bad but not as bad as some of them make out. :haha:
I never had a epidural I said through my whole pregnancy that I didnt want one and managed with just gas and air for 25hours had pethidin about 10mins before I pushed Ollie out so didnt get to feel the effects of it.


----------



## babyd0310

I had gas and air for 15 hours, I didn't ask for an epi, they just gave it to me right at the end as Grace was back to back - it didn't work though, so I like to think I had it without!! OBEM makes me laugh because all the mums on there literally just lay in bed and then get checked and ohhh your fully dilated, ready to push?!!!!! I was terrible, I couldn't keep still, I was walking around, bouncing on the ball and then when it was time to push I just got on the bed on all fours lol. Everyone is so different though, that is just what felt right for me at the time. They wanted me to lay on the bed, on my back, completely still but I refused! Also I think it is different with everyone if they make noise or not, some people are silent pushers but I did make noise, it's just how I felt I could deal with it! Nobody knows how they will react until they are in the situation, I might be completely different this time x


----------



## RedRose19

i think ive terrified my oh :shock: i managed to get obem on my laptop and my oh was playing a ps3 game and all he heard was all the screaming :rofl: he was like omg what you watching? he thought i was watchign jurassic park no lie :rofl: i told him no harm in him knowing what i could get like but omg his face was priceless


----------



## Emzywemzy

Babyd I don't think they portrayed it all that well last night! I was like what, pushing already?! holly was back to back too which made for a loooonnng latent phase. I went to the hospital twice but went home again! Took me 22 hours to fully dilate, then 2 hours of pushing! Had gas and air, then diamorphine which I hated then asked for an epi which they didn't insert properly so it spilled all over my back! So never ended up with the epi as needed to push before they could redo it. Did end up with a spinal after though as was stitched in theatre and didn't like the feeling at all, so won't be requesting an epi this time and hated diamorphine so just gas and air for me!


----------



## babyd0310

Emzywemzy said:


> Babyd I don't think they portrayed it all that well last night! I was like what, pushing already?! holly was back to back too which made for a loooonnng latent phase. I went to the hospital twice but went home again! Took me 22 hours to fully dilate, then 2 hours of pushing! Had gas and air, then diamorphine which I hated then asked for an epi which they didn't insert properly so it spilled all over my back! So never ended up with the epi as needed to push before they could redo it. Did end up with a spinal after though as was stitched in theatre and didn't like the feeling at all, so won't be requesting an epi this time and hated diamorphine so just gas and air for me!

Yeh I know, they obviously edit it down, but it just seems like they are laughing and chatting all the way through and then all of a sudden baby is there lol although I was actually like that at the beginning until they broke my waters! Yeh I know what you mean about the long latent phase, my contractions started on the Wednesday and finally had her on the Monday!!! I also pushed for 2 hours, longest 2 hours if my life! I was still only 4cm on the Monday morning until they finally decided to break waters! Was in and out of hospital about 4 times. It actually makes me fell excited to do it again!x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Me too, its so exciting!!


----------



## Bats11

Oh shoot! Epi doesnt sound very good so far, anyone have a good experience, please anyone?

Ladies ive never heard of air, what is that?


----------



## Emzywemzy

Gas and air is nitrus oxide and oxygen, you just breathe it in and it makes you silly lol or in my case you are sick everywhere and feel drunk ha ha


----------



## Emzywemzy

Gemini any news on the cervix? Did you go get it checked?


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

I had a good experience with an epidural. It worked fine with no problems and I had no after effects, other than a big whopping bruise on my back.

Gas and air is stuff you breath in, it doesn't knock you out or anything. It just makes you feel a bit woozy temporarily and take the edge off the pain. Are you in America, Bats? I don't think it's offered there.


----------



## Bats11

Hiimlouise, im in Australia, we have gas but havent heard of air, my youngest daughter is 7 nxt month things may have changed, i'll have to ask.

But im so relieved to hear you had a good experience with epi, cause i really hope it works good for me.


----------



## snowflake9

Well made DH watch OBEM and it totally freaked him out, the look of shock on his face was brilliant! Esp since I'd made him miss the 2nd half of the football to watch it :haha: Think I'll need to make him watch a few more in preparation!

Excited to have someone due on the same date babyd :happydance: I'll no doubt be asking you for lots of advice! 

I've been thinking about whether to have an epi or not, and I think I'd rather avoid it if I can. Good to hear from all you brave ladies who have done it before without one.

Had my midwife appt this morning and got to hear baby's hb for the first time :cloud9: Did find out that I'm Rhd negative though so need to and anti d injection at 31wks - has anyone else had this?

Got private scan booked for Sat, can't wait to see baby again and hopefully find out whether it's a boy or a girl. I have been convinced it's a boy since I found out I was pregnant so excited to see if i am right, although I don't actually mind either way!


----------



## Bats11

So still no news with gemini & her cervix, really hope she's ok.


----------



## Bats11

Snowflake what does rhd negative mean?


----------



## Bats11

By the way just want to say thank you ladies, i feel like im part of the team now :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

snowflake9 said:


> Well made DH watch OBEM and it totally freaked him out, the look of shock on his face was brilliant! Esp since I'd made him miss the 2nd half of the football to watch it :haha: Think I'll need to make him watch a few more in preparation!
> 
> Excited to have someone due on the same date babyd :happydance: I'll no doubt be asking you for lots of advice!
> 
> I've been thinking about whether to have an epi or not, and I think I'd rather avoid it if I can. Good to hear from all you brave ladies who have done it before without one.
> 
> Had my midwife appt this morning and got to hear baby's hb for the first time :cloud9: Did find out that I'm Rhd negative though so need to and anti d injection at 31wks - has anyone else had this?
> 
> Got private scan booked for Sat, can't wait to see baby again and hopefully find out whether it's a boy or a girl. I have been convinced it's a boy since I found out I was pregnant so excited to see if i am right, although I don't actually mind either way!



they told me im rhd neg too.. yet they said they wont give me the injection untill i give birth and they check babies blood.. should i be concerned.. should i have it sooner? they told me if baby has the same blood as me they dont need to give me the shot :shrug:


----------



## RedRose19

Bats11 said:


> Snowflake what does rhd negative mean?

it means you dont any anitgens (proteins) and if your positive you do have the protein so if your baby has + and your - sometimes your body will think its a virus and cause harm to baby.. but i was told unless you have spotting you dont need the shot but im worried now i should have it anyway just incase...


----------



## babyd0310

Haha Emzy we're mad, but it is exciting!! Red rose I am not rhd negative but my best friend is and she had to have regular anti d injections throughout the pregnancy?x


----------



## RedRose19

im not sure what to think.. they said as long as im not spotting it should be ok.. but im worried now..
maybe i should just say i was the injection just incase?


----------



## babyd0310

RedRose19 said:


> im not sure what to think.. they said as long as im not spotting it should be ok.. but im worried now..
> maybe i should just say i was the injection just incase?

I wouldn't worry about it hun, it may be different in different areas? Mention it to your midwife and see what she says x


----------



## snowflake9

RedRose19 said:


> they told me im rhd neg too.. yet they said they wont give me the injection untill i give birth and they check babies blood.. should i be concerned.. should i have it sooner? they told me if baby has the same blood as me they dont need to give me the shot :shrug:

The midwife said that in a first pregnancy it is very rare for it to cause any problems until delivery, something about it only happening if the placenta starts to come away causing baby's blood to get into your blood or something else like that, but in England they now recommend that you have an anti-d injection between 28 - 34 wks just in case. She said it's more likely to be a problem at delivery when there will almost certainly be blood exchange so that's why they check baby's blood type and give you another anti d injection then if baby is +. 

Just been reading about it on dr google and it seems to be the main risk blood exchange when delivering baby no.1 not being treated with the anti-d injection which can cause problems in future pregnancies.

It's probably different policies in different places, so try not to worry. I'd say speak to your midwife about it again at your next appointment and see what she says.


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies, thing is ive had 3 mc's so i would of thought they would of given it to me just incase? :shrug: maybe they assume since ive had no problems so far that either the past pregnancies were same blood as me so was ok or this baby has the same blood ..

my oh is o + so there is a good chance baby could be +


----------



## TrAyBaby

ouchies i think my little girl is having a growth spurt, been feeling uncomfortable stretchy pains for the last 2 days. Cant wait to take my 19 week picture tomorrow to compare.

Gemini hope all is ok xx


----------



## FirstBean

Babyd- Ollie was back to back too I was 10minutes away from the doctor coming back and giving me a cesarean the midwives didnt want me to have one so asked for half an hour and luckily I started to push. I cant wait to do it all again either the feeling of holding your baby at the end is the best feeling ever.
Hope all is okay with Gemini.
Redrose- I would maybe speak to your midwife again to put your mind at ease.


----------



## snowflake9

RedRose19 said:


> thanks ladies, thing is ive had 3 mc's so i would of thought they would of given it to me just incase? :shrug: maybe they assume since ive had no problems so far that either the past pregnancies were same blood as me so was ok or this baby has the same blood ..
> 
> my oh is o + so there is a good chance baby could be +

Sorry for your losses hon :hugs: Must make it even harder not to worry. From what I have been reading they check the blood taken at your first mw appt to make sure you are not making any of the antibodies. If the babies you lost were + and blood was exchanged at any point in those pregnancies then you would still be producing antibodies so it would have been picked up in the blood test.

Sorry, didn't mean to make anyone worry you by posting about it. Maybe give your mw a call and discuss it? It might be that if it is something really concerning you then they will give you the injection.


----------



## RedRose19

thanks, no dont worry i make my self worry lol, its better to know about this then not to :hugs: 

yeah i might say it to the midwife i have my 4 month check up (a week late) 2mor :)


----------



## cliqmo

Hi Ladies, 

I am afraid I have been "reading and running" recently as I have only been logging in on my phone and haven't stopped to reply :blush: 

I am now logged in at work (they all know I am pregnant and I am on my lunch break so I figured it can't hurt :happydance: ) 

Here are a few replies I should have sent over the last few days... 



Bats11 said:


> Cricket my sister started using cloth nappies & just watching how much more washing she had to do really seemed a bit too much extra work, she lasted 1month & that was enough for her.

This is an interesting one for me, as I am allergic to various washing powders (practically anything other than non-bio, and some of them are dodgy too) so getting the nappies really clean would be an issue for me... anyone had any experience? ... Do they take a lot of washing? :sick: 



babyd0310 said:


> Does any of the uk ladies watch one born every minute?

OH MY GOODNESS that 10lb 10oz baby!!  I was sat watching with my legs crossed! :haha:



snowflake9 said:


> Hello, just wondering if I could join you lovely ladies?

Hiya Snowflake, welcome to the fastest moving thread on the forum :run:




Bats11 said:


> By the way just want to say thank you ladies, i feel like im part of the team now :happydance:

Really pleased to hear it Bats, I don't think anyone deliberately excludes or ignores anyone- it just gets a bit hectic in here! 



RedRose19 said:


> Had my midwife appt this morning and got to hear baby's hb for the first time :cloud9: Did find out that I'm Rhd negative though so need to and anti d injection at 31wks - has anyone else had this?

I am also RH Neg Redrose and have been advised I will need the jab before birth, perhaps it is just different policy here though? :shrug: Definitely one to ask your Midwife!! :thumbup: 


Hope everyone else is doing really well, and that Gemini is okay? - she seems to have gone AWOL which is unlike her...


----------



## Gemini85

Hey guys, sorry to make you worry!
Went to A&E last night, (labour ward wont see me until 20 weeks) they examined my cervix and said it still looked long, very frustratingly the gynae doc spoke poor English, so when I said "I am very aware of what my cervix has always felt like and I've certainly never got a finger inside it before" I just got a completely unrelated response!
They did a scan on a portable machine, I asked him to check cervical length on there, and was told that the machine didn't have the capability. So didn't really get any answers, just swabbed my cervix for infection, which there was no need for....

Got my 20 week scan on13th, gonna rest up as much as possible between now and then, and ask them to check it. Feel slightly crampy and have done for a few days, just hope it's growing pains!!! 

On the plus side, it's fruit day! Xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Glad you're ok Gemini. I guess your cervix must change throughout pregnancy. I can't even reach mine to feel and can't get myself into a position to reach better with this spd! 
Lol 

Feeling a bit sorry for myself today, my friend convinced me to go with her to soft play today and said she would take care of holly and take her on the slide etc so I didn't have to move around too much. But I still ended up feeling really sore and felt sad that I couldn't play with holly much :( I really wanted to make a big fuss of her before new baby arrives too but I cant even get on the floor and play or run around already. And I've still got 20 weeks to go :( feel like such a crappy mum today.


----------



## RedRose19

hope all is ok gemini, feet up as much as possible :hugs:


----------



## babyd0310

Glad all is ok Gemini :happydance:
Emzy :hugs: it's hard to explain to a little one why you can't do things, maybe do some creative stuff at home with her where you can sit down? I am terrified of being as bad as I was last time, and walking home from work today was really painful :( I have my 16 week appointment tomorrow, looking forward to hearing babys heartbeat x


----------



## Lilbynon

Sorry emzy that it gettin bad, please don't feel like a bad mom. Everyone has days that they are not up for everything they want to do. Im sure Holly knows that her mommy loves her very much!

Didn't have time to catch up on post as im taking DH to doc today, Hope everyone is doing ok and growing :happy: Just popped on to say that i have my ultrasound on the 1st at noon, Anyone else on the same day?


----------



## babyd0310

Lilbynon said:


> Sorry emzy that it gettin bad, please don't feel like a bad mom. Everyone has days that they are not up for everything they want to do. Im sure Holly knows that her mommy loves her very much!
> 
> Didn't have time to catch up on post as im taking DH to doc today, Hope everyone is doing ok and growing :happy: Just popped on to say that i have my ultrasound on the 1st at noon, Anyone else on the same day?

I have my scan on the 1st at 9am :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

ladies i have a question i posted it in preg club but not has much reply

ok so my friend gave me this doppler and it is about 5 years old and she hadnt used it before giving it me, anyway i tried it at 14 ish weeks and i couldnt find i freaked about abit but tried to relax thinking it was just too early.. anyway monday i had a scan due to pains all was fine baby was moving about and they even found the heartbeat right away on there doppler within secs, so i thought id try my doppler again since im nearly 17 weeks .. i couldnt find anything but i know baby is ok as i can feel them moving 

my question is why isnt it working for me and i goggled the doppler and apprently it can detect from 12 weeks yet nothing


----------



## babyd0310

RedRose19 said:


> ladies i have a question i posted it in preg club but not has much reply
> 
> ok so my friend gave me this doppler and it is about 5 years old and she hadnt used it before giving it me, anyway i tried it at 14 ish weeks and i couldnt find i freaked about abit but tried to relax thinking it was just too early.. anyway monday i had a scan due to pains all was fine baby was moving about and they even found the heartbeat right away on there doppler within secs, so i thought id try my doppler again since im nearly 17 weeks .. i couldnt find anything but i know baby is ok as i can feel them moving
> 
> my question is why isnt it working for me and i goggled the doppler and apprently it can detect from 12 weeks yet nothing

I'm not sure hun, can you hear everything else through it? (stupid question maybe!) and are you moving it all around lower down your belly? I'm not really sure otherwise, I don't have one so don't really know how they work x


----------



## RedRose19

yeah i tested it on my own heart and i can barely hear my own.. im hoping its just cuz its old yet i know baby is ok as i can feel them moving around and we only saw and heard there hb on monday... :shrug:


----------



## dt1234565

RedRose19 said:


> ladies i have a question i posted it in preg club but not has much reply
> 
> ok so my friend gave me this doppler and it is about 5 years old and she hadnt used it before giving it me, anyway i tried it at 14 ish weeks and i couldnt find i freaked about abit but tried to relax thinking it was just too early.. anyway monday i had a scan due to pains all was fine baby was moving about and they even found the heartbeat right away on there doppler within secs, so i thought id try my doppler again since im nearly 17 weeks .. i couldnt find anything but i know baby is ok as i can feel them moving
> 
> my question is why isnt it working for me and i goggled the doppler and apprently it can detect from 12 weeks yet nothing


Because some dopplers are proper shite! My one is! Try pressing down firmly with the probe and go under your belly button.

Don't worry just don't use it if it doesn't work.

They also work better if you use gel, are you using any with it?

xxx


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

babyd0310 said:


> Lilbynon said:
> 
> 
> Sorry emzy that it gettin bad, please don't feel like a bad mom. Everyone has days that they are not up for everything they want to do. Im sure Holly knows that her mommy loves her very much!
> 
> Didn't have time to catch up on post as im taking DH to doc today, Hope everyone is doing ok and growing :happy: Just popped on to say that i have my ultrasound on the 1st at noon, Anyone else on the same day?
> 
> I have my scan on the 1st at 9am :happydance:Click to expand...

Oooh my next scan is on 1st Feb too (I'll be 19 weeks). :thumbup:


----------



## RedRose19

dt1234565 said:


> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> ladies i have a question i posted it in preg club but not has much reply
> 
> ok so my friend gave me this doppler and it is about 5 years old and she hadnt used it before giving it me, anyway i tried it at 14 ish weeks and i couldnt find i freaked about abit but tried to relax thinking it was just too early.. anyway monday i had a scan due to pains all was fine baby was moving about and they even found the heartbeat right away on there doppler within secs, so i thought id try my doppler again since im nearly 17 weeks .. i couldnt find anything but i know baby is ok as i can feel them moving
> 
> my question is why isnt it working for me and i goggled the doppler and apprently it can detect from 12 weeks yet nothing
> 
> 
> Because some dopplers are proper shite! My one is! Try pressing down firmly with the probe and go under your belly button.
> 
> Don't worry just don't use it if it doesn't work.
> 
> They also work better if you use gel, are you using any with it?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

yeah been using the gel.. still nothing.. i think i can hear the baby moving if that makes sense but just dont seem to get the hb


----------



## FirstBean

Emzy- I know how you feel over the xmas time after my fall down the satirs I wasnt able to play with Ollie at all as I am only comfortable sat on my side on the sofa I still cant get on the floor to play with him now. Its hard cos we cant explain to them why we cant play with them. I try and get him on the sofa and read him stories so I feel like I am doing something with him. Luckily Ollie is quite independent and likes to play by himself. Big :hugs:

RedRose- About the doppler sometimes I struggle to find the heartbeat now I leave it a few hours and then check again, sometimes baba is hidden away :haha: I usually find heartbeat just below my belly button and to the right. But dont worry too much if you are feeling movements baba is fine as you say it could be that the doppler is old.

Gemini- Rest up as much as you can. Try not to worry I know this is sometimes hard. I wouldnt even know how to check for my cervix and what it felt like. :hugs:

Lilybon- :hi: Hope your doing well.


----------



## dt1234565

RedRose19 said:


> dt1234565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> ladies i have a question i posted it in preg club but not has much reply
> 
> ok so my friend gave me this doppler and it is about 5 years old and she hadnt used it before giving it me, anyway i tried it at 14 ish weeks and i couldnt find i freaked about abit but tried to relax thinking it was just too early.. anyway monday i had a scan due to pains all was fine baby was moving about and they even found the heartbeat right away on there doppler within secs, so i thought id try my doppler again since im nearly 17 weeks .. i couldnt find anything but i know baby is ok as i can feel them moving
> 
> my question is why isnt it working for me and i goggled the doppler and apprently it can detect from 12 weeks yet nothing[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Because some dopplers are proper shite! My one is! Try pressing down firmly with the probe and go under your belly button.
> 
> Don't worry just don't use it if it doesn't work.
> 
> They also work better if you use gel, are you using any with it?
> 
> xxx
> 
> yeah been using the gel.. still nothing.. i think i can hear the baby moving if that makes sense but just dont seem to get the hbClick to expand...
> 
> Yea completely understand. Like I say mine is shite. I havent used it for 2 weeks now, luckily baby has started kicking in the last week or so so I hae my reassurance now. So will you soon honey.
> 
> You just had a scan hun, try not to worry and just forget the doppler. If you never had it you wouldnt be worring!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies... feeling much better... i might invest in a newer one.. but then maybe thats not a good idea lol


----------



## Euronova

Hey Redrose, I have the angel sound that you can get on eBay and I found the heartbeat at just under 10weeks (the day I received it). It's cheap but works very well.
If you feel kicking I would not bother though.
I only use mine about every ten days or sometime if I get really stressed out about something, listening the the HB for a minute really relaxes me.
I don't feel kicking though!


----------



## abic77

Hi everyone!

Emzy-your not a crappy mummy, just suffering and can't explain it to holly! Like the others say, let her play but then do something at your seat level so you can get comfy & she can join u...even if it's just cuddles & stories (soz no idea what u do with toddlers yet!!)

Red rose-I didn't buy one coz I knew id start panicking -the midwives are experts so they find the hb really fast. I had a dr look for the hb & it took ages coz she wasn't used to doing it! Also it's an old one which has prob sat in a cupboard for yonks!

Gemini-doesn't sound like u got the answers u wanted but at the same time they didn't seem concerned otherwise they would have done loads more tests?? Likd u say rest up & see what they say at ur next apt 

Snowflake..can't believe u didn't let ur OH watch the natch last night...thd toon army were on fire! (yes I'm also a Geordie!)

Traybaby-soooo jealous of ur movements dude!

AFM I'm really starting to worry now that I'm almost 20 weeks & still haven't felt a thing??? I have my scan on weds (11th) but I am spending all day worrying about why I haven't felt anything??????? I sit at work (or wherever) & close my eyes & focus on my tummy incase I've just been too busy to notice but still nothing :-(. When I can't get to sleep I lie awake just focusing on tummy & nothing :-(
I know it can take up to like 22 weeks but I'm just now worried I'm gonna get to my scan & something bad has happened...it makes me feel suck to think about it :-(

On a positive note, my mood swings have really calmed down I think!! Emzy-you said I'd feel better at 20 weeks & I do!!

Finally....how embarrassed am I about OBEM???? I swear the people on that show are NOT representative of the general Leeds population! CCRRRRRINGE!!


----------



## Bats11

RedRose19 said:


> Bats11 said:
> 
> 
> Snowflake what does rhd negative mean?
> 
> it means you dont any anitgens (proteins) and if your positive you do have the protein so if your baby has + and your - sometimes your body will think its a virus and cause harm to baby.. but i was told unless you have spotting you dont need the shot but im worried now i should have it anyway just incase...Click to expand...

Oh i see, thanks for that & i hope it all goes well for you & you dont get spotting.


----------



## Bats11

Gemini85 said:


> Hey guys, sorry to make you worry!
> Went to A&E last night, (labour ward wont see me until 20 weeks) they examined my cervix and said it still looked long, very frustratingly the gynae doc spoke poor English, so when I said "I am very aware of what my cervix has always felt like and I've certainly never got a finger inside it before" I just got a completely unrelated response!
> They did a scan on a portable machine, I asked him to check cervical length on there, and was told that the machine didn't have the capability. So didn't really get any answers, just swabbed my cervix for infection, which there was no need for....
> 
> Got my 20 week scan on13th, gonna rest up as much as possible between now and then, and ask them to check it. Feel slightly crampy and have done for a few days, just hope it's growing pains!!!
> 
> On the plus side, it's fruit day! Xx

Glad your ok gemini, but i know how you feel with some of those frustrating doctors that are out there. Listen to your intuition & get plenty of rest.


----------



## Bats11

Thanks cliqmo & about the cloth nappies, not me personally, but seeing my sister, yes it took a long time especially the soaking! But each to their own i guess, some women like them some dont!


----------



## RedRose19

Euronova said:


> Hey Redrose, I have the angel sound that you can get on eBay and I found the heartbeat at just under 10weeks (the day I received it). It's cheap but works very well.
> If you feel kicking I would not bother though.
> I only use mine about every ten days or sometime if I get really stressed out about something, listening the the HB for a minute really relaxes me.
> I don't feel kicking though!

how are you :hugs: thanks i think i should just put it away and not used it.. i got my midwife appt today.. im hoping she will use her doppler on me.. do they normally at a 4 month check up?


----------



## TrAyBaby

Its Mango day :happydance:

Hey Abi tomorrow you are offically half way there, im sure there are a few others who are fast reaching the half way mark but i cant remember off the top of my head, Emzy im sure you must nearly be half way there too.

Today is the first day in about 9 days i have woken up and feel slightly ok. Think im finally over this virus wooooohooooo. I hope you are all doing well today. Does anyone have any exciting plans for the weekend?:happydance:


----------



## babyd0310

RedRose19 said:


> Euronova said:
> 
> 
> Hey Redrose, I have the angel sound that you can get on eBay and I found the heartbeat at just under 10weeks (the day I received it). It's cheap but works very well.
> If you feel kicking I would not bother though.
> I only use mine about every ten days or sometime if I get really stressed out about something, listening the the HB for a minute really relaxes me.
> I don't feel kicking though!
> 
> how are you :hugs: thanks i think i should just put it away and not used it.. i got my midwife appt today.. im hoping she will use her doppler on me.. do they normally at a 4 month check up?Click to expand...

I also have my appt today and she told me last time that she will check hb, but I know other people (I think Emzy) got told told they won't check yet as it still may be to early?x


----------



## FirstBean

Abic- Try not to worry about not feeling flutters you will start to feel something soon.

RedRose- Where I am they now wont listen in to the heartbeat until 36 weeks as they want you to keep track of movements than them just listen in every now and then but it is something they have just brought in as I heard the heartbeat at my 16week check with Ollie. I am sure some of the the other ladies have heard it so must be just my area.

Tryababy- Yay for been a mango. Glad you are feeling better. Nope no exciting plans here just staying in the house I expect oh and to a party with Ollie tomorrow for a couple of hours that will be it.

I am still feeling rubbish this cold is rubbish its not shifting and now I have tonsillitis to go with it. I havent been dressed for 2 days :haha: and not planning on it today.


----------



## RedRose19

wow 36weeks... i can understand waiting til 20+ but 36 seems abit late to check.. not sure what the policy is here im hoping she will check just to give me peace of mind but i feel baby moving about so im sure everything is ok..

hope you feel better soon.. nothing wrong with a 2 day pj day! lol :haha:

did anyone start getting hungry all the time around 17 weeks? i seem to be hungry every 30 mins to an hour and its not just abit hungry i feel starving :wacko:


----------



## Euronova

Hey Redrose, I feel very hungry at.... NIGHT!!! still a bit woozy at time and i tend to eat about 1/4 of my meals then go off them then I want to eat again about an hour later... had to have 2 tots at midnight... starting to slowly put weight on... but keeping a close eye on it! 
No bump here still, and sometime getting a bit worried about it, but i am a real contradiction to myself... half of me doesn't want my body to change, the other half want to see my bump change everyday so i know little bean is doing well!


----------



## TrAyBaby

aw firstbean hope you feel better soon, nothing wrong with PJ days.

Redrose this week ive started to get like that, hungry all the time. I cant eat big meals either so it seems like im just snacking every 30mins to an hour. I have been feeling really stretchy too this week so she must be having a growth spurt this week. My OH left for work this morning before i remembered he had to take my weekly bump pic so cant compare yet. But looking in the mirror i cant really see a difference this week.

Has anyone been brave enough to go on the scales yet? I want to but am very aware that i may have over indulged over christmas so it may not all be baby weight :blush:


----------



## Euronova

i am a weighing freak, being French I weight myself nearly everyday and have done for most of my life... The doctors here always seemed a bit surprised that I know my weight so accurately lol
On the other end, i find it a bit hard with the pregnancy as i need to accept the weight IS going to come on! But on the other end I am trying to keep on French target of a stone and a half (they are very strict about women not putting on too much weight in France and weight you at every appt)


----------



## gemgem77

Redrose I had the same thing with the doppler and had a breakdown over it. The midwife found the hb straight away and told me to stop using my own as their not very good and cause unecessary distress. At my 16 week appt they did listen to the hb so hopeffully they will for you too :)

Laura glad your all okay :hugs:

Sorry if I've missed anything else out I only seem able to remember around 2 things each time I post lol

I am feeling lots of flapping going on in there today, loving it!!! xx


----------



## cliqmo

TrAyBaby said:


> Has anyone been brave enough to go on the scales yet? I want to but am very aware that i may have over indulged over christmas so it may not all be baby weight :blush:

I have, on new years day  :dohh: at that point I had put on 10lb (4.5kg) since getting bfp- and 6lbs of that was over the Christmas break :blush: I am really hoping to have lost a few having returned to my healthy snacks and normal sized meals this week


----------



## Gemini85

Thanks guys!

On the Doppler front, if you can only hear your own quietly when near your heart, it's not good. Should be incredibly loud!!! Sounds stupid but did you check batteries?

I'm now 11st, started at 10st 8lb, does this sound about right? I look like I've put on more, getting back rolls! Haha! Not sure if that's cos my spine shape is changing? I hope so!

Been feeling bubbling today and last night, can I assume this is baby? A little like tummy rumbles but I can feel its further forward? X


----------



## Dinah93

Hi ladies, may I join you? I'm due June 18th and have dipped in and out of the thread previously but it moves too fast to keep up with. I've just been signed off though for possibly the remainder of the pregnancy, so I could use some chatter to stop me going completely stir crazy.


----------



## dt1234565

Sounds like baby!

I have put on a massive 2 lbs! Can't complain about that!

Abic don't worry I never felt Sonny kick till 22 weeks and he was my third baby, even this one was 18+ 1 and she is my fourth.

Xxx



xxx


----------



## babyd0310

I weighed myself the other other day and am 11st, at my first midwife appt at 4 weeks I was 10st 6lb - but 4 weeks prior to that on my wedding day I was 10st!!!! Ahhhhh so I feel like I have put on a stone, but 6lb of that is over indulging on honeymoon I think!!x


----------



## RedRose19

ive actually lost 1.5 stone and its been at that weight now for over a month.. so i dunno if im just losing as im gaining? 

im just back from my appt, the nurse said she would check hb if i wanted, i said sure, she couldnt find it :dohh: but she said she could feel baby moving under her hands and not to freak out as at 17 weeks there still small enough to hide away lol im ok tho im not worried as i only saw the baby monday and everything was great


----------



## pink23

Just had my appointment and they put me on asprin and have to go back in 2 weeks instead of a month. This is where I think I go every 2 weeks now. Heard babies heartbeat it took a while and was worries but all is well. 
Bp was higher than usual will check again next time then maybe higher bp tablets x c


----------



## RedRose19

Dinah93 said:


> Hi ladies, may I join you? I'm due June 18th and have dipped in and out of the thread previously but it moves too fast to keep up with. I've just been signed off though for possibly the remainder of the pregnancy, so I could use some chatter to stop me going completely stir crazy.

hiya :hi: it does move fast in here i find it hard to keep up my self, :flower: were only 3 days apart due date wise :thumbup:


----------



## cliqmo

Welcome dinah :wave:

How come you have been signed off? (if you dont mind me asking :blush: ) nothing too serious I hope :hugs:

So far it seems that I am the big fatty with max weight gain :cry: :haha:


----------



## FirstBean

Gemgem- Yay for lots of movements. :happydance:

I havent weighed myself since I last got weighed at my booking in appointment and I was 10st2lb, my scales arent working either so cant go on them.

Gemini- Sounds like baba moving mine have been like popping feeling this time. 
Dinah- Hi Dinah and Welcome.

Redrose- Sounds like baba is trying to hide from the doppler all the time :haha: I remember with Ollie it took them a while to find it as he always used to move away from it.


----------



## babyd0310

Dinah93 said:


> Hi ladies, may I join you? I'm due June 18th and have dipped in and out of the thread previously but it moves too fast to keep up with. I've just been signed off though for possibly the remainder of the pregnancy, so I could use some chatter to stop me going completely stir crazy.

Hi Dinah :wave: We are due the same day!


----------



## RedRose19

here is my 17 week bump :thumbup: and compared with the last bump pic which i think i took at 13 weeks 3 days.. not sure..
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20111212_2.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 1









Snapshot_20120106_1.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dinah93

Thanks for the warm welcome :).Not cheeky to ask at all, I've been signed off due to my blood pressure, it was normal a month before I conceived although I do have a history of it being high since I was 17 but came off all tablets when I was 25 and off work recovering from a knee op as it went low and stayed low. By 6 weeks however it was at 165/125 at the worst, I was put on 4 x 250mg methyldopa which brought it down for a bit, but over Christmas it was back up to 145/110 so the doc has upped the dose to 3 x 500mg, and it is likely the consultant will up it further on Monday. Having it higher has raised new issues though in that I get really light headed and yesterday went down in a swoon and the postie had to catch me! Doc thinks I'll need fewer drugs if I stay home with my feet elevated, so for the moment at least that's what I'm doing. 

Lovely to have some bump buddies - I don't actually have a real bump yet mind - just a gradual forward slope of the front of my body where it used to go straight down!


----------



## RedRose19

Gemini85 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> On the Doppler front, if you can only hear your own quietly when near your heart, it's not good. Should be incredibly loud!!! Sounds stupid but did you *check batteries?
> *
> I'm now 11st, started at 10st 8lb, does this sound about right? I look like I've put on more, getting back rolls! Haha! Not sure if that's cos my spine shape is changing? I hope so!
> 
> Been feeling bubbling today and last night, can I assume this is baby? A little like tummy rumbles but I can feel its further forward? X

its the type you charge up? i could try charge it to full battery see if that helps


----------



## Gemini85

RedRose19 said:


> yeah i tested it on my own heart and i can barely hear my own.. im hoping its just cuz its old yet i know baby is ok as i can feel them moving around and we only saw and heard there hb on monday... :shrug:




TrAyBaby said:


> Its Mango day :happydance:
> 
> Hey Abi tomorrow you are offically half way there, im sure there are a few others who are fast reaching the half way mark but i cant remember off the top of my head, Emzy im sure you must nearly be half way there too.
> 
> Today is the first day in about 9 days i have woken up and feel slightly ok. Think im finally over this virus wooooohooooo. I hope you are all doing well today. Does anyone have any exciting plans for the weekend?:happydance:




RedRose19 said:


> Gemini85 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> On the Doppler front, if you can only hear your own quietly when near your heart, it's not good. Should be incredibly loud!!! Sounds stupid but did you *check batteries?
> *
> I'm now 11st, started at 10st 8lb, does this sound about right? I look like I've put on more, getting back rolls! Haha! Not sure if that's cos my spine shape is changing? I hope so!
> 
> Been feeling bubbling today and last night, can I assume this is baby? A little like tummy rumbles but I can feel its further forward? X
> 
> its the type you charge up? i could try charge it to full battery see if that helpsClick to expand...


Yeah give that a go! Mines one like that too.

If its pretty old then it could just be that the battery has had it. But worth a try! X


----------



## Gemini85

In regards those not having Doppler luck, I have read that there is a chance bubbas may not like them, it works using sound waves, and we can't hear them, they don't know if the babies can however, a bit like those whistles that make dogs go nuts.....as only they can hear them? Not wanting to scare anyone, I never struggle but my baby tends to lay facing my spine so I usually catch her off guard, she swims off pretty rapidly though, so there's a chance there may be some truth to this? Just a thought...? X


----------



## cliqmo

Golly Dinah I hope having a rest helps- that is some really high BP readings!!


----------



## abic77

hiya everyone and welcome to dinah! So sorry your signed off hun (as much as i would love to be signed off for a week, i imagine another 20 weeks sitting doing nothing to be not so fun!)....i would get through ALL of greys anatomy (my absolute favourite show) though but then i'd have notning to watch!! Speaking of which i am in the middle of season 6 at the moment....have decided to hang fire after this, order the season 7 & 8 box set for when i go into labour!....that's about 40 hours of viewing which will be ace when i'm in pain and need to rest but cant'.....perfect distraction technique!

So....to anyone with a doppler...i would just forget it! There's just no point in scaring youorselves....inevitably there'll be times you can find HB and times you can't....the emotional roller coaster of can i/can't i find it is just too much to bear....hopefully we'll all be feeling movements soon so that will be reassurance in itself that bubs is ok???

Re weight gain...OMG mine is terrible....i was 10st 8lbs when i ran the marathon 16th October and i'm now 11st 5lbs! Laura - i know exactly what you mean about back-flaps! i have the exact same thing! I have a couple of pairs of mat pants with those big bands that come under your boobs and on my back there's a massive wedge of flab where my bra strap stops and then the band from my pants starts! So awful!!...and to think that 18 months ago when i got married I was 9st 2lbs!!!!! SCARY how married life makes you so content!

I have started swimming tho (just once a week for last 4 weeks) but now that my anti-depressants are out my system and christmas feasting is over I am determined to go every other day! DH says little & often so will just do enough to raise my heart rate a bit (say 30 lengths) nice and moderate pace every other day. Need to eat sensibly too tho...today i have had 2 slices of white toast with choccy spread for breakfast and then the same for lunch & a toasted teacake & a Wispa bar in between! Need fruit & veg!

I've been making home made soup though and have so far had courgette soup, french onion soup and mushroom soup! REALLY tasty with a crusty roll for tea but usually still hungry afterwards so go to the chocoalte box! I decided to start having my main meal at lunch time then a smaller teatime to help me not feel so full at bed time. Thing is i do feel really full (like massive and bloated etc) but still hungry at the same time....i literally can't stop eating....as soon as i eat a meal i am hungry again. Im able to eat a full meal tho, i don't have that problem where i fill up half way thru?

I decided to enter the ballot for the great north run coz my plan is to get my trainers back on as soon as i can after baby.....lots of people have told me though that it's not really recommended for a few months after baby, esp if breastfeeding!

right...i'm supposed to be at work at the minute....i'm working from home again - i am but i'm at my parents house as I had a hospital appointment this morning....I went deaf at Christmas a year ago and it was very very scary but thankfully my hearing has come back to almost normal & had a follow up apt & all is good so i have healthy ear again (I actually was already deaf in my right ear since i was 1yr old but it was the other ear that went too!)

Off to do some work now...whoop!

PS feel like i have so much to talk about today i could go on and on.....

PPS only 5 more sleeps until I find out if team pink or blue!!

Will it be a Tilly or will it be a Freddie??
(those are first choice names but reserves are Amelie/Emilia and Benjamin/Joseph)


----------



## abic77

PPS OMG 20 weeks TOMORRRROW!


----------



## Dinah93

Another huge Greys Anatomy fan here Abic - new episode shown in the US tonight so I hope to find it online tomorrow. You have some good self will there to hold off watching two seasons (although the first few were the best imho). 

I don't know if it's the pressure or the sound but our baby HATES the doppler! The midwife used it on me this week and she said as soon as she found the heartbeat he was squirming away, making it very hard to get a good listen.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi Dinah93 and welcome to our thread :) Sorry to hear about your BP issues, I hope that it settles down with rest hun. I'm off work at the mo as well with SPD. Not sure how long I will be off for, waiting for physio at the mo and will have to see if that makes any difference. Last time, I have to say it didn't make an awful lot of difference, but then I didn't have any physio til 33 weeks, so was a bit late really.

I haven't got a doppler. I really want one though! I haven't bought one as I'm trying to save money at the mo. 

Abi I'm glad you're feeling happier now :) I am the hormonal wreck today! Dunno what's the matter with me, feel really down in the dumps and EVERYTHING is bothering me. I want to go out and buy everything we need for baby, but can't afford it at the mo and for some reason it's really bothering me today! As is the lack of food in the cupboards and the house is a mess all the time and I have a never ended pile of laundry... I think I'm just a bit pissed off at having spd and being stuck at home so all these small things are pissing me off more than usual lol I think I will try and go for a walk later on with Holly. I need to get some more milk for Holly anyway and could do with some fresh air. It's just hard setting the pram up and getting Holly ready to go with painful hips! It's such a faff!!

Anyway enough moaning from me. I hope everyone is ok. I'm getting some nice kicks from baby Evie now, but still not regularly. If I remember rightly, I didn't feel Holly every day until about 22 weeks? I can't really remember. But I had a couple of days where I didn't feel much movement, but she is still so little it's easy to feel movement lots one day and nothing the next, depending on where they are laying. But it is nice feeling the movements getting stronger and feeling actual kicking, I forgot how nice it is :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and I have no idea on my weight and I don't wanna know!! I already had back rolls before I get pregnant. Now my bump just goes all the way around ha ha


----------



## gemgem77

Ahh Emzy I know how you feel I think it must be nesting kicking in lol I am the same as you and don't have anymore money to spend this month and I hate it!

I have put on 10pounds since I got pregnant and I think that's quite a lot for my height and previous weight but am hungry all the time and abic I don't have the feeling full halfway through dinner either I can eat and eat and eat lol

Welcome Dinah nice to have a new face on the thread xx


----------



## abic77

Awwww Emzy hun I just wanna come over to bolton and give you a big hug!!!! I know exactly how you feel and i have been so the same mood completely! The tiniest little things get blown out of all proportion then they all pile on top of each other and then you just wanna explode with anger and frustration!!!
I am feeling much happier thanks and yesterday was the first day I haven't cried in almost 4 weeks so that HAS to be a good sign! I am feeling more like you this afternoon though than i was this morning (work people and processes etc pissing me off!). I'm having a harder time than i thought i would at accepting that it's not all about work now and that soon i will have a new priority. I;ve always been one to want to do really well at everything workwise but because i'm tired and my mental function (and PATIENCE!) isn't what it usully is i've dropped a couple of balls and not done so well in a couple of things and i'm really struggling with that feeling of not being the best i can be! I guess in some ways thats probably how you feel when you feel like a crap mum (even tho you're not but i understand that feeling though!)....work is the only thing to compare it to tho as i don't have a toddler! I sound so sad too.....if i was reading this about wanting to be the best at work etc i'd be thinking what a loser get your priorities right! It;s just a transitional period and i have never had to think or put anyone else before work before so need to get my head round it!

Soooo lovely that you're feeling kicks and movement tho...I can't WAIT for that to happen!!


----------



## abic77

I would like to canvas opinion from those who already have kids and did it the pushing way....

.....how likely is it that i will do a poo when i push???

you hear stories all the time about it feeling like you need a poo and people say that lots of people poo but no-one ever talks about it!!

I am a pooing machine. Literally....i have 3-5 poos a day. Sometimes i have huuugggeee poos and then go to the loo and another massive poo comes out and i'm like where did all that poo come from I haven't eaten since the last 2 poos??

Help please....can we talk about this topic and stop it from being so taboo (sorry, taPoo!)


----------



## Lilbynon

AHHHH, the weight issue! I wish i could say im like most of you ladies and gained, however since my bfp i have lost 26lbs (have no idea what that is in st). Doc and everyone is very uptight about it, and now i am considered high risk. I don't think they believe me that im not doing it on purpose, as i eat all the time.

Yay! i can't wait till the first! Dh and i are very excited. As for the hb my ob checks every app since 12 weeks and it has stayed right at 155 bpm. It would drive me crazy if they didn't tho.

Not much going on this weekend here, my friends baby next door is a week old today so i might be over there some. And on saturday my childhood friend is having her baby shower, as she is due the 12th of feb. Sooooo many babies here, lol. Is anyone on here going to have a shower for bubbs?

Best wishes to everyone , cant believe we are almost half way, its been fast but slow if that makes any sence


----------



## harri

Hey everyone! I'm right there with you! I was 10 stone when I took the test and now I'm 10 stone 10! :( booo! 
I was 9 stone 3 when I got married a year and a half ago! I feel HUGE and I'm only going to get bigger ! It's for a good cause though :thumbup: 

Xx


----------



## FirstBean

Abic- I was so scared of pooing when I was pushing but I didnt and 3 of my friends who have had babies didnt either. You wont be bothered if you do or dont anyway and I know all gets taken away as soon as you have had the baby so you wouldnt know anyway I asked OH cos I was curious ha ha.
I dont worry about what weight I put on I will when I am hungry and as much as I want haha I would feel ill if I didnt eat I try and just have fruit instead of chocolate sometimes but its hard haha I put on 2 stone with Ollie and had just got down to my weight I wanted to be at and fell pregnant again so it took me just over a year to lose which I was happy with.


----------



## Kerrieann

:hi: ladies can i be added please? i did ask ages ago but im not on the list and come on bnb alot now so would be nice to come in and to you girls if that ok? Im due 22nd June with baby number 3! Hopefully finding out the sex on 2nd fen :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Abi I didn't poo and I pushed for 2 hours lol! I wouldn't have cared if I did at the time and I wouldn't have known either, I had to ask Matt. He said I didn't but I did have a bit of tissue stuck to my bum at one point ha ha! At one point I was kneeling on the bed butt naked, arse showing to the world pushing in front of 2 midwives, Matt and 2 male doctors Lmao! And I couldn't have cared less if I did a poo either at the time! Lol glamorous


----------



## dt1234565

OMG Abic! Usually you empty your bowels before labour so you don't pooh, loose stools can be a sign of impending labour.

BUT I was constipated before I had Sonny, so I had to give birth to a pooh first to make room for babies head to come down! 

It's such an embarrassing memory as I had Sonny at home, 2 of my Sisters, my Niece, DH and best mate all witness to it, it always comes up in conversation! 

Poor me! Lol! x


----------



## abic77

Emzy that's friggin hilarious! I cant imagine ever feeling that liberated and I consider myself pretty liberal! Crazy!!! I'm sure to poo tho I'm just made that way! I would not let DH see me poo tho but midwife id prov ok! I'm kinds thinking of the scenario where you're on ur back pushing, a bit of poo comes out but not enough for anyone yo notice and then move position and end up with poopoo on ygr bed, midwives, gown, hands and all over inner butt crack and possibly cheeks & thighs&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226; quite scared of that scenario!

Oh on a totally different subject when I have been getting up to wee in tgr night I keep getting these strange feelings that I'm about to see a ghost.....its getting bad so that I gave to try and avoid going tor a wee cos I'm too scared! I then hide under tgr covers but leave my head out and then convince myself that a ghost is gonna touch my face!!! Aaagghh how can I get these thoughts out my head!?!???!


----------



## abic77

[Ha QUOTE=dt1234565;14856041]OMG Abic! Usually you empty your bowels before labour so you don't pooh, loose stools can be a sign of impending labour.

BUT I was constipated before I had Sonny, so I had to give birth to a pooh first to make room for babies head to come down! 

It's such an embarrassing memory as I had Sonny at home, 2 of my Sisters, my Niece, DH and best mate all witness to it, it always comes up in conversation! 

Poor me! Lol! x[/QUOTE]

Ha! That is brilliant Hun but mortifying too! Bet that one comes up at. Christmas dinned every year!!! Poor you definitely! Omb that is hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babyd0310

Evening girls, just had a quick read through so sorry if I miss anything out!
Abic - I was terrified of pooing in labour, but I didn't and I even told the midwifes and they just said it is common so they just quickly clear it away!!

Emzy - Hope you are feeling ok! Will you be able to get out this weekend to take your mind off things?
I am in that money state at the moment, hubby has not had any work on this week so I start panicking straight away, especially as it is Graces birthday in 3 weeks and we are going to Disneyland Paris! Also we are really lucky that at our local baby shop, we can pay off things whenever we have money so don't have to do it in one go. 

I had the midwife today and heard babies hb! She found it straight away and said he/she was a very well behaved baby! I also mentioned about my SPD pain and she said she can't refer me to physio, so I have to go to GP which is a pain in the bum x


----------



## pink23

Hi girls is anyone else on apsrin. I was told to go on it today. 
Doc wasnt to pleased with me having headaches and that my bp was up. My bubble has burst and think this pregnancy is going to be a bumpy ride. Monthly appointments are now every 2 weeks xx


----------



## Bats11

Oh gosh abic you poor thing to have them all as your witness.

Hope its not too much of a bumpy ride for you pink. Ive been getting headaches with this pregnancy especially in 1st tri, i was just taking paracetamol.


----------



## Mei190

abic, oh dear you had a whole audience! Poor you! 

Well I have had a whole list of problems recently but cannot seem to get myself to go and book my 16 week(!) midwife appointment. Have had loads of problems with my wisdom teeth braking (two of them and all!) and now have a swollen gum. I only ever have teeth problems when pregnant! 

My blackouts/fainting (which I have on a normal basis for an unknown medical reason, as in they cannot find one) have increased and to be honest, it makes me scared to go out on my own without some help just in case. Also tonight I had a massive trapped nerve type pain in my back which lasted about 5 mins, seriously odd as I have never had anything like it before. 

pink, hope everything is okay. I am sure they are just being cautious xx


----------



## pink23

thanks xx
hope you feel better soon mei and you manage to get an appointment sorted xx


----------



## abic77

Omg people...as much as I'd love to claim the honour of pooing at home infront of the whole family, it was actually DT1234565who gets to claim THAT particular victory!!
I was enquiring (being a first timer) about the whole pooing in labour thing & when I tried to reply to DT's public humiliation story it didn't work so then it looked like I'd written it!

DT-so sorry to have inadvertently stolen your glory!!! Ooops!


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

pink23 said:


> Hi girls is anyone else on apsrin. I was told to go on it today.
> Doc wasnt to pleased with me having headaches and that my bp was up. My bubble has burst and think this pregnancy is going to be a bumpy ride. Monthly appointments are now every 2 weeks xx

Hiya I'm on asprin and methyldopa for my blood pressure. It was 160/120 at my first midwife appointment. It's come down and stabilised now but I'm still being monitered regularly. It's a pain in the arse but not much I can do about it!


----------



## cricket in VA

Cliqmo, I've found this site super helpful (although the large amount of info is overwhelming!) if you're considering cloth diapers: https://allaboutclothdiapers.com/

Emzy, you're not a bad mom, and you can make sure to carve put Holly time after you've had the baby, which will be even more special to her, and there are lots of ways to show you care besides being on the floor!

Abic, poo everywhere is DH's biggest concern. Poo during labor, poopy diapers, poop explosions...you name it. It's one of those things that just happens! You'll laugh about it later :)

As for the weight gain, I'm starting to gain weight (yay!), but am still at -11 lbs since I got pregnant. Up three in the last month though, so guess that's good! I eat all day, everyday now that I can! Although my big kick lately has been clementines and grapefruits, which I guess aren't very high calorie!

Welcome to the new ladies!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Cricket I can't get enough of clementines as well!!


----------



## Gemini85

Kerrieann said:


> :hi: ladies can i be added please? i did ask ages ago but im not on the list and come on bnb alot now so would be nice to come in and to you girls if that ok? Im due 22nd June with baby number 3! Hopefully finding out the sex on 2nd fen :cloud9: xxx

I WILL add you! Sorry I'm an admin failure in every way! X


----------



## abic77

Gemini85 said:


> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> :hi: ladies can i be added please? i did ask ages ago but im not on the list and come on bnb alot now so would be nice to come in and to you girls if that ok? Im due 22nd June with baby number 3! Hopefully finding out the sex on 2nd fen :cloud9: xxx
> 
> I WILL add you! Sorry I'm an admin failure in every way! XClick to expand...

Omg Laura what the heck are u doing up at 1.15am??? U crazy fooool!

I honestly don't know how pregnant peeps stay up so late??? My friend is due mid Jan and she was up til 5am at new year at a party at her neighbours!!!

I'm experimenting at the moment to get rid of my headaches...earlier this week I self diagnosed that I got headaches from sleeping too much so setting my alarm for 6 weekdays (have to anyway) then 6.30 weekends! Whoooop!


----------



## pink23

I found paracetamol helped mine but they are horrible at times. Think mine are to do with my bp though. Is your bp ok abic? Xx


----------



## gemgem77

Mei that's really interesting about your gums and teeth as I am having the same problem. Have had a filling fall out in the last couple of months, put back and now feels like it's coming out again and the gum is red and swollen, is this all down to pregnancy? Never had problems like this before! 
Thank god it's the weekend! What's everyone's plans?


----------



## pink23

work for me at 2. Im sure it will be busy xx


----------



## miaplus2

hey girls can i join? my due dates june 28th x


----------



## harri

OMG I'm so upset!!!! 
I know it sounds silly but my weight gain is really getting me down! 
I weighed myself this morning after breakfast and I've gained 14lb!!! 
How much can be attributed to constipation, breakfast and a heavy dinner last night? :cry: :cry: 
On boxing day I was only 9lb up, I've gained 5lb in 2 weeks!!! :cry: xxx


----------



## snowflake9

Wow, this thread really does move fast!!

Abic - the poo-ing in labour thing has been worrying me too. I was thinking of a water birth until I read somewhere about the mw having to scoop the poo out with a net....has totally put me off it. A doc friend did a stint in obs&gynae when she was training and said it's really common though. Luckily DH is insistent he wants to stay up my head end anyway so hopefully I'll never know if I do or not!! Good to hear from the ladies who have been through it before that we're not likely to actually care by the time we're pushing!

Harri - try not to worry about the weight gain, I'm one of these people who has always weighed myself far too often and my weight can fluctuate by several lbs from one day to the next just from having a big meal, being constipated, having drunk lots of fluid etc. And whenever I've weighted myself after I've had my breakfast and a drink in the morning it's up a lb or 2 compared to what it would normally be first thing.


----------



## Gemini85

miaplus2 said:


> hey girls can i join? my due dates june 28th x

WelcOme! We love ladies who have been here before, helps calm us newbies! This thread moves super quick, of a comment gets ignored its not intentional, just keep posting it, or call us ignorant. ;) x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey girls

Welcome new ladies to our lovely thread :)

Don't be worrying about weight gain girls, if there is ever a time in your life that you shouldn't worry about weight and expanding waistlines, it's now! I gained 1 stone 10 lbs with Holly and lost that really easily. It was the rest that I couldn't lose! lol! Honestly, don't worry. I weighed myself the week before I had Holly and I had gained 4 stone. I nearly fell through the floor! But after the birth when it was actually only 1stone 10lbs that's not that bad and as I say that came off easily. A lot of it is water weight, as you retain a lot of water when pregnant and that comes off really easily afterwards. 

If anyone is interested I am selling a blue fleece iCandy Apple footmuff and a John Lewis Faux Fur Universal footmuff. 

I have been looking for baby bargains. Just missed out on a swing on the for sale boards on here but it's helped me decide which one to get! It's this one:

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-starlite-swing-once-upon-a-time/470516000/type-i/

https://www.comparestoreprices.co.uk/images/ma/mamas-and-papas-star-lite-swing.jpg

But it's £100 new so hoping for a second hand bargain. Also got my eyes open for a swinging crib! Always wanted one with Holly but never got one. 

Also was looking on Kiddicare and thought this was a bargain in the sale:

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplayA_851_10751_-1_14646_118504_10001_


----------



## RedRose19

abic77 said:


> Gemini85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerrieann said:
> 
> 
> :hi: ladies can i be added please? i did ask ages ago but im not on the list and come on bnb alot now so would be nice to come in and to you girls if that ok? Im due 22nd June with baby number 3! Hopefully finding out the sex on 2nd fen :cloud9: xxx
> 
> I WILL add you! Sorry I'm an admin failure in every way! XClick to expand...
> 
> Omg Laura what the heck are u doing up at 1.15am??? U crazy fooool!
> 
> I honestly don't know how pregnant peeps stay up so late??? My friend is due mid Jan and she was up til 5am at new year at a party at her neighbours!!!
> 
> I'm experimenting at the moment to get rid of my headaches...earlier this week I self diagnosed that I got headaches from sleeping too much so setting my alarm for 6 weekdays (have to anyway) then 6.30 weekends! Whoooop!Click to expand...

i find if i let my body other sleep i get migraines :shrug: so this will help i think, what i normally do now is go to bed about 10 ish and when my body wakes first usually 8-9 i make my self get up have breaky a glass of water then go back to sleep if i need it, it seems to work :flower: i think cuz if we over sleep were not eating/drinking what our body needs if that makes sense


----------



## RedRose19

ladies are any of you good at the nub guess thingy? will anyone look at my 12 week pics and take a guess i never did get any guesses and its not driving me made to know the gender :D


----------



## miaplus2

woop i never really spoken to girlies who are due around the same time as me before so im feeling rather excited!! lol thats when you know you dont get out much!!


----------



## babyd0310

Welcome to the new ladies! 
We ordered our pram today :happydance: we have gone for the mamas and papas Zoom, it is sooo easy to use and really light, I hated the pram we had for Grace so I made sure I tested it out properly! (So Emzy we won't be needing the carrycot, thank you anyway!) As for the weight gain, I put on 3 stone with Grace, I lost 1 stone straight away but took me 2 years to lose the rest! I am trying really hard to not overeat and have been eating quite healthily this week and going to the gym still (I don't think that will last much longer with my spd) People are having a go at me and saying it's the time when you can get away with it (which it is!) but I just find it really hard to lose weight, so am trying to be careful this time - no way am I dieting, i'm just trying to eat the right foods! I just ate so much last time as I was on bed rest and eat when i'm bored! I have put on 8lb so far which I think is ok, but i'm just hoping I will not put on as much as last time x


----------



## snowflake9

We're just back from our private scan and.....it's a boy!!! Was as clear as anything, could tell straight away once we got a shot of 'down there' as he was lying with his little legs spread eagle and very obvious boy bits on display. All looking healthy as well, so happy!


----------



## babyd0310

snowflake9 said:


> We're just back from our private scan and.....it's a boy!!! Was as clear as anything, could tell straight away once we got a shot of 'down there' as he was lying with his little legs spread eagle and very obvious boy bits on display. All looking healthy as well, so happy!

Ahhh congratulations!! I really can't wait to find out, getting so impatient - no way could I wait till the end!x


----------



## snowflake9

babyd0310 said:


> Ahhh congratulations!! I really can't wait to find out, getting so impatient - no way could I wait till the end!x

Thank you!! Totally understand how impatient you are feeling - it's funny because I really didn't mind at all either way but was really, really wanted to know! Think DH was secretly hoping for a little boy though so he's chuffed!


----------



## babyd0310

Yeh I really don't mind either, I just feel like I can get more organised once I know!x


----------



## Mei190

gemgem77 said:


> Mei that's really interesting about your gums and teeth as I am having the same problem. Have had a filling fall out in the last couple of months, put back and now feels like it's coming out again and the gum is red and swollen, is this all down to pregnancy? Never had problems like this before!

I think they do actually say you can have more tooth problems when pregnant. I certainly agree with it. I only have one filling, which I had to get last time I was pregnant. This pregnancy, I have had two temporary fillings and a swollen gum already! Nothing at any other time. There is seriously a connection there I am sure! :haha:
They also have to be more careful when dealing with pregnant womens teeth as our gums bleed more.

Feeling totally out of action today. Really a great day for my body to choose when I am home solo all day and OH is going to a late work new years party till 2am or something rediculous. I certainly pick my days well!


----------



## Lilbynon

snowflake9 said:


> We're just back from our private scan and.....it's a boy!!! Was as clear as anything, could tell straight away once we got a shot of 'down there' as he was lying with his little legs spread eagle and very obvious boy bits on display. All looking healthy as well, so happy!

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congrats, im so excited to find out myself and kind of hoping to be team blue. We will be happy either way tho :winkwink: it would just be easier to be done having babies if its a boy i think, but who knows, as i am only 23 years old, so there may be another baby after this one.

welcome to the new ladies!!!:flower:


----------



## FirstBean

Redrose- I am no good at nub guesses or anything like that so cant really help you there :haha:
Babyd- Yay for new prams we are going to look at some tomorrow as I wont be buying anything until after 20 weeks. 
Snowflake- Congratulations on team blue we finally have another boy in June bugs.


----------



## cricket in VA

Congrats, snowflake!! Finally another boy! 

I forget who asked how many lbs could be attributed to constipation/bloating (harri?), but I have lost 3-4 lbs with one good poo during this pregnancy. Granted, it had been building for days, but it's entirely possible that 3+ lbs could be actual poo and at least a couple more for bloating/water retention! I used to gain 6-8 lbs for a few days with period bloat. Hope that helps :)

Redrose, I'm deliberately trying to not know how to tell the gender since I'm adamantly team yellow! Hoping the docs/nurses/techs don't give it away!


----------



## harri

Wow a 3-4lb poo! That's not far off baby size! :rofl: thank you!! You've cheered me up! 

I am going to watch what I eat from now on as i am aiming for 28lb gain, it won't happen lol xx


----------



## harri

I was originally team yellow but DH is dying to know so I've given in and now I'm really excited! 10 days to go! 

Is anyone else getting aches and a sore back from just walking around? I feel like a old woman! Xx


----------



## cricket in VA

Just saw this, and it echoes what I've learned from working with infants and new moms over the years - thought I'd share! https://modernhomemodernbaby.com/why-new-moms-need-a-reality-check/


----------



## harri

That's a great article, I hear so much about pushy midwives around breast feeding etc. I think I'll bookmark this page to look back on after the birth :thumbup: x


----------



## cricket in VA

harri said:


> Wow a 3-4lb poo! That's not far off baby size! :rofl: thank you!! You've cheered me up!
> 
> I am going to watch what I eat from now on as i am aiming for 28lb gain, it won't happen lol xx

*TMI ALERT - If you're grossed out by bathroom talk, skip to the next post***

The sad thing was that as I was going I thought, this is what labor feels like...but times a million! I had to take Senekot to get things moving as it had been almost a week (granted, I wasn't able to keep much down, so I thought there wasn't much in there...but still! I'm usually super regular!). I was getting hot flashes and every couple minutes I would be rocked by really uncomfortable abdominal cramping which would finally be relieved by something coming out. Then I would feel ok for a few minutes and then take 2...or take 3... it lasted for an hour and a half! The cramping was so miserable I would be talking to myself saying 'it's almost over, it's almost over', and then would let out a huge sigh of relief when it subsided for a minute. Then it started again. Just like labor! :) Except I've heard that's way more painful... we'll see!


----------



## cricket in VA

It feels moderately cannibalistic to eat sweet potatoes this week...


----------



## Emzywemzy

Cricket it does feel like pushing out an enormous poo... triple your poo and that's prob what its like ha ha


----------



## abic77

pink23 said:


> I found paracetamol helped mine but they are horrible at times. Think mine are to do with my bp though. Is your bp ok abic? Xx

Hey Pink....It's weird coz the way i feel its as if i have got high blood pressure...getting light headed when climbing stairs, stars in my eyes and throbbing head which pulses into my eyes too....doesn't last that long but if i walk up the stairs or bend over or do anything remotely strenuous it comes on....all the other times i just have a constant dull headache! I've had these headaches since April but coincidentally I also had iregular cycles and no ovulation from Feb til August so after loads of tests the Drs just kinda put it down to hormonal problems! I have my blood pressure checked regularly coz my mum and gran also have high blood pressure but mine is perfectly normal....it's actually on the lower side of normal rather than high!

The headaches got way worse over Christmas but i was sleeping in til about 8 most days and i'm used to getting up at 6 so i think it was just too much tossing and turning coz i;d still wake up around 6 but then snooze and toss and turn for a couple of hours before i'd wake up properly!!

So far so good anyway seems to be working....im UBER tired but head feels much better for setting a 6.30am alarm on a weekend!!!


----------



## abic77

PS OMG I have just realised I am a Cantaloupe Melon!!!!!!!!!!! I can't imagine pushing a melon out and we're only half way there!

PPS OMG I am actually 20 weeks and half way there officially today!!!

whoooooooop!


----------



## abic77

snowflake9 said:


> We're just back from our private scan and.....it's a boy!!! Was as clear as anything, could tell straight away once we got a shot of 'down there' as he was lying with his little legs spread eagle and very obvious boy bits on display. All looking healthy as well, so happy!


Congratulations hun!! that's awesome news!

I am secretly hoping a boy simply because i am probably the least girlie girl of all the girls I know and think i'd prob have more in common with a boy!!!!! Hopefully will find out on Weds!!!! Can't wait!


----------



## harri

Wow Abic - only 4 days to go!!! :happydance: 

Shit crickets that sounds painful!!!! :cry: I haven't been in DAYS, not looking forward to that toilet trip! :haha: x


----------



## abic77

gemgem77 said:


> Mei that's really interesting about your gums and teeth as I am having the same problem. Have had a filling fall out in the last couple of months, put back and now feels like it's coming out again and the gum is red and swollen, is this all down to pregnancy? Never had problems like this before!
> Thank god it's the weekend! What's everyone's plans?

Hey hun...there's definitely a connection between pregnancy and gums/teeth problems etc! I went to the Dentist last week for a normal check up and told them i was pregnant so i could get it free of course and the first thing he said was "ah so have you been having gum problems, lots of bleeding?" so definitely related!


----------



## abic77

harri said:


> Wow Abic - only 4 days to go!!! :happydance:
> 
> Shit crickets that sounds painful!!!! :cry: I haven't been in DAYS, not looking forward to that toilet trip! :haha: x

eat some prunes and drink LOADS of water so its a bit softer when it comes out!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Happy 20 weeks abi!! Halfway there!! I'll be joining you tomorrow :) 

Snowflake congratulations!! :blue:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Babyd exciting about your pram! I just sold the Apple carrycot, just the cherry one to go now :)


----------



## abic77

BTW...POO is my favourite subject!

I had loads of poo problems some years ago and went to the Drs to talk about it. Anyway it was REALLY embarrassing coz i had done lots of research and was thinking i needed to keep a record of what my poo was like so i could explain to the Dr the issues i was having.

Anyway when he asked "how can i help" i explained that i my poo had been like number 6 on the bristol stool scale..the Dr was "number what? huh?" and i was like "like number 6 on the bristol stool scale" at which point he was like "im sorry i have no idea what you're talking about" so i proceeded to take out my leaflet showing the bristol stool scale from my bag to show him and I have never seen a man in such shock! I am still embarrassed about that to this day!!

THIS IS THE BRISTOL STOOL SCALE:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bristol_Stool_Scale

Check out your POOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## abic77

Emzywemzy said:


> Hey girls
> 
> Welcome new ladies to our lovely thread :)
> 
> Don't be worrying about weight gain girls, if there is ever a time in your life that you shouldn't worry about weight and expanding waistlines, it's now! I gained 1 stone 10 lbs with Holly and lost that really easily. It was the rest that I couldn't lose! lol! Honestly, don't worry. I weighed myself the week before I had Holly and I had gained 4 stone. I nearly fell through the floor! But after the birth when it was actually only 1stone 10lbs that's not that bad and as I say that came off easily. A lot of it is water weight, as you retain a lot of water when pregnant and that comes off really easily afterwards.
> 
> If anyone is interested I am selling a blue fleece iCandy Apple footmuff and a John Lewis Faux Fur Universal footmuff.
> 
> I have been looking for baby bargains. Just missed out on a swing on the for sale boards on here but it's helped me decide which one to get! It's this one:
> 
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-starlite-swing-once-upon-a-time/470516000/type-i/
> 
> https://www.comparestoreprices.co.uk/images/ma/mamas-and-papas-star-lite-swing.jpg
> 
> But it's £100 new so hoping for a second hand bargain. Also got my eyes open for a swinging crib! Always wanted one with Holly but never got one.
> 
> Also was looking on Kiddicare and thought this was a bargain in the sale:
> 
> https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplayA_851_10751_-1_14646_118504_10001_

Hey - these look good and only a tenner! I went and bought my steriliser last week which i am excited about!!! Got this one but for £43 not £60!!

https://www.johnlewis.com/231206197/Product.aspx?source=63258

Was in john lewis with me mam today and she has picked a pram, cot and baby monitor that she's gonna keep at her house (she's 2 hours away) to save us taking stuff up! whooop!

Bought a couple of cushions and rattley things (no idea what stuff is called!)

I have been VERY VERY lucky as a lady at my work is basically giving me her quinny buzz 3 with carry cot, buggy and footmuff and a maxi-cosi car seat all for free! She's also throwing in a moses baskey & stand and a baby carrier and fisher price swing! She literally is just happy to see it go to a good home bless her!

Anyone who's friends with me on facebook will see that she's tagged me in some pictures of prams etc ....well that's the stuff she's giving me!

Collecting the mamas and papas nursery furniture this weekend too from a different work colleague! I am a very lucky lady!

OOOOh i have to go now think we're off to watch a filim!

Soooooo can't wait for baby sex day!


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

You are all so organised. I haven't bought anything or even decided what I want yet :wacko:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yay we just won a beautiful swinging crib on ebay! It has drapes and a bumper and quilt set and everything :) :happydance:


----------



## emma1985

OMG how fast does this move, going to have a catch up on all posts!
Its my birthday tomorrow and were going shopping for baby things.

After thinking I was going to make my nursery things I have bought this

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/produ...ch-_-Elfie+and+Mop+-+Nursery+Pack-_-773121800

and other things from the range and I am going to make coordinating bunting to go in thew room with it. It was more cosr effective then buying fabric and my parents bought rhe nursery pack for my birthday! :happydance::happydance:

Congrats to all who are 20 weeks, I am 20 wks on Thursday and have my scan on Thursday too! cannot believe its 7 weeks since my last scan! another 7 weeks and we will all start hitting the 3rd trimester!! :cloud9:

Take Care,
Emma xx


----------



## snowflake9

Thanks for all the congrats ladies, really loving being able to think about our little baby as a he now! 

Not long now Abi until your scan, hope you find out you're joining team blue too!! And congrats on being a cantaloupe......halfway there already! Do you have any gut feeling about whether your baby is pink or blue? I was convinced from the day I got my bfp that it was a boy, although weirdly before that I'd always thought I'd have girls!

Lilbynon - hope you also have a little boy growing in there! Totally understand where you are coming from, if we are lucky enough to have a second one I know now I will secretly be hoping for a girl so we have one of each. Otherwise it will make the decision about whether to have a third or not more difficult! But at 23 you've got plenty of time to have as many as you like, I'm already 30 and only on my first!


----------



## Gemini85

abic77 said:


> BTW...POO is my favourite subject!
> 
> I had loads of poo problems some years ago and went to the Drs to talk about it. Anyway it was REALLY embarrassing coz i had done lots of research and was thinking i needed to keep a record of what my poo was like so i could explain to the Dr the issues i was having.
> 
> Anyway when he asked "how can i help" i explained that i my poo had been like number 6 on the bristol stool scale..the Dr was "number what? huh?" and i was like "like number 6 on the bristol stool scale" at which point he was like "im sorry i have no idea what you're talking about" so i proceeded to take out my leaflet showing the bristol stool scale from my bag to show him and I have never seen a man in such shock! I am still embarrassed about that to this day!!
> 
> THIS IS THE BRISTOL STOOL SCALE:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bristol_Stool_Scale
> 
> Check out your POOOOOOOO!!!

You are beyond nuts Abi! I love it! Haha! X


----------



## babyd0310

Hahahaa Abi!! x


----------



## Gemini85

Happy birthday Emma !! Have a wonderful day, can't wait to hear what you get! Xxx


----------



## harri

Happy Birthday Emma!!! :happydance: 

Yay - I weigh 2lb less today, I'm never weighing after breakfast again! :haha: x


----------



## Dinah93

You're giving me nightmates about poo-ing DT and Abic, although I'm sure when the time comes I couldn't care less. 

Just noticed you're in Cleveland too FirstBean, whereabouts are you? I'm over in Eaglescliffe. 

Went buggy road testing yesterday, I'm not sure if we were only shown the ones that cost as much as a used car, or I just have expensive tastes and they were the only ones I liked! As much as I hate the name, I think we're going to go with the iCandy Peach as it pushed really well, was easy to fold up and fairly lightweight, and all the online reviews are fantastic. It was between that and the Babystyle Oyster but reading the reviews there seems to be a lot of incidences of strucutral failure while in use, and then dire customer service when they tried to get it fixed which puts me right off. I really want the Maxi-Cosi Pebble car seat, but I think I might go to Mothercare see if any of their systems fit the Pebble and how they handle before I fork out such a huge ammount of money. 

I'm exactly the same Hari I'm glad you posted that as I'm feeling a right wuss today. I must have walked too far yesterday as my back and hips are in bits today. I slept really badly and hubby says I'm walking like John Wayne today. 

I'm on Aspirin Pink, I think it's just to thin the blood but tbh I wasn't listening too much! 

Back to the hospital for the consultant tomorrow, blood pressure is holding steady at around 130/98 on 1.5g methyldopa, really hoping they throw another tablet into the mix rather than keep upping my dose as I already feel like a zombie on it. 

Another late night pregnant person here. Finding it really hard to sleep, last night was after 3am before I could get to sleep, then I was awake again about 7 or 8 times in the night, I just can't get comfy. The only place I seem to be able to sleep solidly is on the sofa, DH has suggested I try it for a night, see if I feel better for it. 

Still 24 days until we find out the gender - I'm completely convinced it's a little boy though.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Dinah yay for icandy! I had the cherry for holly and now have the Apple and pear upgrade stuff for new baby. I have to say icandy customer service are shockingly bad, my cherry broke (twice!) And they were less than helpful. John Lewis where I got it from were fantastic though! It hasn't deterred me from icandy overall though, I believe it was a fault with that particular model. 

I believe the maxi cosi is the only car seat to fit on icandys (I think) and imo its totally worth the money. I'll be using Hollys again for this baby. We had s cheaper one before the maxi cosi and the maxi cosi somehow seemed cosier and safer :)

20 weeks today!! Halfway there! :happydance:


----------



## TrAyBaby

Happy Birthday Emma, hope you have a really great day and get spoilt rotten. Im a little jealous you get to spend the day baby shopping.

And Emzy woop you are at the half way mark now too eeeeeek i only have 5 days till im there too. 

Cant wait till i actually look pregnant while in clothes. some people dont believe im actually pregnant cause when im in my normal everyday clothes you cant tell :(


----------



## FirstBean

Happy Birthday Emma. Enjoy your baby shopping.

Dinah- I live 10 minutes from Saltburn. Glad you got your pram picked out :happydance:

Happy 20 weeks Emzy. Halfway there :happydance:

I am 18weeks today :happydance: have to go to the doctors tomorrow as when I had the bleed on christmas day they took a swab and have found a bacterial infection so need to go get some antibiotics for that tomorrow to be fair its took that long to get back to me its probably cleared up itself by now but will be getting the antibiotics.


----------



## Emzywemzy

20 week bump :)

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/377088_10151150933865473_743965472_22486514_120622371_n.jpg

Compared to my 18 week bump, I appear to have had a bit of a spurt!

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/402926_10151100613265473_743965472_22231939_1567473983_n.jpg


----------



## FirstBean

I am going to do an 18 week one today as I feel like I have gotten huge the past day or 2


----------



## Emzywemzy

Note Holly on the floor trying to climb up my legs! lol


----------



## babyd0310

Happy birthday Emma!
Emzy your bump is so lovely!! I still don't really have anything yet, will take a 17 week picture tomorrow! I haven't taken any since about 8 weeks!x


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

I'm still not showing any sign of a bump yet. I can still get my jeans on but they're feeling tight and uncomfortable now so I've stopped wearing them. I don't look any different though :shrug:


----------



## Euronova

Louise I am with you, i can wear my jeans i just tend to un-button them when i sit down for a long period of time, i seem to look a bit bigger in the evening but once the bloating has passed during the night, i wake up all normal again....
We finally found a place where they stock the pram we really want. We will try it next week then order it online (cheaper)
Also we are renovating the garage so we can make space for the baby's room (and keep a spare room) and we got some really good news yesterday, it might not all be all so costly in the end!


----------



## Gemini85

I popped a little at 17+1. Now when Im laying in bed, I have a rock hard lump between my hip bones, it stops at my belly button! Am showing a bit when stood up, I'll add a photo later!! Great bump emzywemzy, very jealous!!! X


----------



## gemgem77

Yes lovely bump Emzy!! I am showing now and have bought a few maternity bits. Gutted as can't fit into my skinny jeans anymore and I'm already so bored of leggings!!!
Hope your having a lovely birthday Emma and getting lots of pressies!
Euronova what pram are you getting?
We have spent all day painting the nursery and I love it!! It's getting so exciting now and time seems to be whizzing by xx


----------



## Dinah93

FirstBean said:


> Dinah- I live 10 minutes from Saltburn. Glad you got your pram picked out :happydance:

Ah nice part of the county, I lived in Marske for a year but was unfortunate enough to live a few doors up from the co-op and the teenage lads would actually knock in my door and ask me to go buy them lager! When I didn't my car got punished! 

Ordered the Pebble and FamilyFix base today as I had a kiddicare discount code and they're in the sale anyway, so this saved us £62 off the quoted price yesterday. If I break the £1008 down into chunks as small as possible it won't hurt so much when I have to hand over enough for a used car and get a small box of wheels and canvas in return!


----------



## Euronova

gemgem77 said:


> Yes lovely bump Emzy!! I am showing now and have bought a few maternity bits. Gutted as can't fit into my skinny jeans anymore and I'm already so bored of leggings!!!
> Hope your having a lovely birthday Emma and getting lots of pressies!
> Euronova what pram are you getting?
> We have spent all day painting the nursery and I love it!! It's getting so exciting now and time seems to be whizzing by xx

I am getting the uppababy if you google "uppababy which review", there is a nice video showing it all. It seems to have all the options we like and it is compatible with the maxi cosy and much cheaper than the Icandy or bugaboo (no offence but if there are SO many bugaboo around here, if you parked it in the GP office you would not know which one is yours!)
actually, here is another great review link:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYn0ooWGFZM&feature=related

I do seem to only wear the same 3 pairs of jeans. I ordered a pair of pregnancy black trouser on the Jojo Maman Bebe website, only £20 in the sale and you can put the band over or under the bump (when I will finally have one!) They just looked so comfy and you can dress them up or down depending on tops or shoes worn with them:
https://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/sp+...ity-trousers-in-twenty-pounds-and-under+B4439
Also found some amazing maternity clothes on the Verbaudet website (no of the crazy pattern they think pregnant women should hide under on the Next website) but waiting to actually have a bump to spend more.


----------



## Euronova

And here the Which review which show the carry cot and all:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuLxU5HreBk


----------



## dt1234565

Emzywemzy said:


> Hey girls
> 
> Welcome new ladies to our lovely thread :)
> 
> Don't be worrying about weight gain girls, if there is ever a time in your life that you shouldn't worry about weight and expanding waistlines, it's now! I gained 1 stone 10 lbs with Holly and lost that really easily. It was the rest that I couldn't lose! lol! Honestly, don't worry. I weighed myself the week before I had Holly and I had gained 4 stone. I nearly fell through the floor! But after the birth when it was actually only 1stone 10lbs that's not that bad and as I say that came off easily. A lot of it is water weight, as you retain a lot of water when pregnant and that comes off really easily afterwards.
> 
> If anyone is interested I am selling a blue fleece iCandy Apple footmuff and a John Lewis Faux Fur Universal footmuff.
> 
> I have been looking for baby bargains. Just missed out on a swing on the for sale boards on here but it's helped me decide which one to get! It's this one:
> 
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-starlite-swing-once-upon-a-time/470516000/type-i/
> 
> https://www.comparestoreprices.co.uk/images/ma/mamas-and-papas-star-lite-swing.jpg
> 
> But it's £100 new so hoping for a second hand bargain. Also got my eyes open for a swinging crib! Always wanted one with Holly but never got one.
> 
> Also was looking on Kiddicare and thought this was a bargain in the sale:
> 
> https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplayA_851_10751_-1_14646_118504_10001_


I had the M&P one for sonny, both he and his cousin hated it! Save your money! x


----------



## dt1234565

Also regarding sterilisers and bottles, wait for te Asda baby event, it's usually on at end of Jan and everything is an absolute bargain!

xxxxx


----------



## dt1234565

Good news ladies! Just found out next Asda baby event starts 18th Jan xxxx


----------



## broodybelle

Euronova said:


> gemgem77 said:
> 
> 
> Yes lovely bump Emzy!! I am showing now and have bought a few maternity bits. Gutted as can't fit into my skinny jeans anymore and I'm already so bored of leggings!!!
> Hope your having a lovely birthday Emma and getting lots of pressies!
> Euronova what pram are you getting?
> We have spent all day painting the nursery and I love it!! It's getting so exciting now and time seems to be whizzing by xx
> 
> I am getting the uppababy if you google "uppababy which review", there is a nice video showing it all. It seems to have all the options we like and it is compatible with the maxi cosy and much cheaper than the Icandy or bugaboo (no offence but if there are SO many bugaboo around here, if you parked it in the GP office you would not know which one is yours!)
> actually, here is another great review link:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYn0ooWGFZM&feature=related
> 
> 
> I do seem to only wear the same 3 pairs of jeans. I ordered a pair of pregnancy black trouser on the Jojo Maman Bebe website, only £20 in the sale and you can put the band over or under the bump (when I will finally have one!) They just looked so comfy and you can dress them up or down depending on tops or shoes worn with them:
> https://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/sp+...ity-trousers-in-twenty-pounds-and-under+B4439
> Also found some amazing maternity clothes on the Verbaudet website (no of the crazy pattern they think pregnant women should hide under on the Next website) but waiting to actually have a bump to spend more.Click to expand...


We're getting the Uppa Baby vista too- in Carlin Green, for the same reasons- can't move for Bugaboos and ICandy's in Wilmslow. It also has a massive shopping basket and has brilliant reviews. Can't wait to buy it, but holding fire until we're a bit further along. Not remotely superstitious but don't want a pram hanging around in the house unused for too long as it'll start to annoy me I think! our garage is a bit damp so don't want to store it in there until the weather improves.We're also going for a maxi cosi car seat that's compatible and an isofix base, so make it even easier.

As for maternity clothes- I've been in maternity trousers and skinny jeans since before Christmas, but really need them now. My bump popped out about a week ago and there is no hiding it now! Everyone was congratulating us at church this morning that didn't already know, so it must be obvious enough that I haven't just eaten too many slices of cake!

I'm struggling to find maternity trousers and jeans that are long enough- most of them (that actually fit in other areas) only go up to a 32 length leg, which is fine when I'm wearing boots over skinny's but not great if I want to wear shoes with trousers, as they are far too short!

Topshop do the best maternity leggings that I found- they are really good quality and have enough lycra in them so that they don't wrinkle on my legs- unlike debenhams, next and dorothy perkins- which I found to be poor quality and returned!

Feeling lots of movement now, which is really odd but I love it. Thinking it will only be a matter of days or a week or so before DH can feel the movements too, as I sometimes catch them from the outside too.:happydance:

Happy Birthday Emma.

xxx


----------



## snowflake9

Euronova said:


> And here the Which review which show the carry cot and all:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuLxU5HreBk

I only just started thinking about prams today and seeing your post just read the which reviews, the uppababy vista looks fab! Thank you, think you just saved me hours of research!!

Happy Birthday Emma!

And happy 20 weeks Emzy, lovely bump pic!!

For anyone looking for skinny maternity jeans, I finally accepted I definitely don't fit my normal jeans anymore (can't even zip them up all the way this week let alone button them!) so I'm just back from a long trawl round the shops and the best ones I found were in h&m. I had thought the topshop ones would be good but they were kind of baggy around the legs apart from the top of my thighs! Don't know how well the h&m ones will last but at £25 they're worth a shot!


----------



## Euronova

I liked it the best and it's also cheaper :) and well the shop were we are going to see one said it was there best seller (true or not who knows :haha: )
I am also waiting until after my 20 weeks scan to buy anything and also prob until we are done renovating the house!
I think for pram it is good to buy them at least 10 weeks before due date in case you have the baby early and also as a lot of them need ordering in if you want a specific colour :)


----------



## TrAyBaby

well folks this is me today at 19+2. I can still fit into all my normal clothes but they do feel snug now. I dont seem to have grown much in the last 2/3 weeks. However all my books are saying that by 24 weeks bubba will double in size (from 13cm crl to about 26+cm crl :wacko:) so im waiting for my growth spurt any day now. Really really wanna bump now. I was in tesco today picking up my free huggies nappies (voucher inside bounty magazine) and bought some baby clothes too from the sale and the check out girl didnt believe i was pregnant :( However my boobs seem to have grown AGAIN. Think i might have to go get measured again too.

Oh and i braved the scales this morning (after breakfast!!!!) and ive put on 10lbs. The day i found out i was pregnant i was 10st2 now im 10st12. Still im actually not that bothered cause i know that we've just had christmas and everybody puts on a few extra at this time of the year so it gives me a little comfort.

PLUS how could i forget, today we finally decided on a name for our little chica. I love it but my OH has sworn me to secrecy. Its really pretty though, well i think so.

Emma hope you had a good birthday. What did you get?
 



Attached Files:







19 weeks.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## gemgem77

I love the uppababy! I have already bought my pram or I might have joined you on that!
I forgot to say congrats on finding out your having a boy snowflake! And thanks for the info on skinny jeans from h&m will have to go and have a look asap!
Broodybelle I'm really tall and as I haven't bought any maternity trousers yet I'm now not looking forward to it, do they think tall people don't get pregnant lol
xx


----------



## RedRose19

emma1985 said:


> OMG how fast does this move, going to have a catch up on all posts!
> Its my birthday tomorrow and were going shopping for baby things.
> 
> After thinking I was going to make my nursery things I have bought this
> 
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/produ...ch-_-Elfie+and+Mop+-+Nursery+Pack-_-773121800
> 
> and other things from the range and I am going to make coordinating bunting to go in thew room with it. It was more cosr effective then buying fabric and my parents bought rhe nursery pack for my birthday! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Congrats to all who are 20 weeks, I am 20 wks on Thursday and have my scan on Thursday too! cannot believe its 7 weeks since my last scan! another 7 weeks and we will all start hitting the 3rd trimester!! :cloud9:
> 
> Take Care,
> Emma xx


happy birthday :flower: hope you have a good day shopping, our birthdays are 2 days apart, its finally my 21st but im not too tired and big to go anywhere over 21's :dohh: lol so a trip to dublin instead lol

nice bump pics ladies :thumbup:

and happy 18 weeks fb :happydance:


----------



## cricket in VA

broodybelle said:


> Euronova said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemgem77 said:
> 
> 
> Yes lovely bump Emzy!! I am showing now and have bought a few maternity bits. Gutted as can't fit into my skinny jeans anymore and I'm already so bored of leggings!!!
> Hope your having a lovely birthday Emma and getting lots of pressies!
> Euronova what pram are you getting?
> We have spent all day painting the nursery and I love it!! It's getting so exciting now and time seems to be whizzing by xx
> 
> I am getting the uppababy if you google "uppababy which review", there is a nice video showing it all. It seems to have all the options we like and it is compatible with the maxi cosy and much cheaper than the Icandy or bugaboo (no offence but if there are SO many bugaboo around here, if you parked it in the GP office you would not know which one is yours!)
> actually, here is another great review link:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYn0ooWGFZM&feature=related
> 
> 
> I do seem to only wear the same 3 pairs of jeans. I ordered a pair of pregnancy black trouser on the Jojo Maman Bebe website, only £20 in the sale and you can put the band over or under the bump (when I will finally have one!) They just looked so comfy and you can dress them up or down depending on tops or shoes worn with them:
> https://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/sp+...ity-trousers-in-twenty-pounds-and-under+B4439
> Also found some amazing maternity clothes on the Verbaudet website (no of the crazy pattern they think pregnant women should hide under on the Next website) but waiting to actually have a bump to spend more.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're getting the Uppa Baby vista too- in Carlin Green, for the same reasons- can't move for Bugaboos and ICandy's in Wilmslow. It also has a massive shopping basket and has brilliant reviews. Can't wait to buy it, but holding fire until we're a bit further along. Not remotely superstitious but don't want a pram hanging around in the house unused for too long as it'll start to annoy me I think! our garage is a bit damp so don't want to store it in there until the weather improves.We're also going for a maxi cosi car seat that's compatible and an isofix base, so make it even easier.
> 
> As for maternity clothes- I've been in maternity trousers and skinny jeans since before Christmas, but really need them now. My bump popped out about a week ago and there is no hiding it now! Everyone was congratulating us at church this morning that didn't already know, so it must be obvious enough that I haven't just eaten too many slices of cake!
> 
> I'm struggling to find maternity trousers and jeans that are long enough- most of them (that actually fit in other areas) only go up to a 32 length leg, which is fine when I'm wearing boots over skinny's but not great if I want to wear shoes with trousers, as they are far too short!
> 
> Topshop do the best maternity leggings that I found- they are really good quality and have enough lycra in them so that they don't wrinkle on my legs- unlike debenhams, next and dorothy perkins- which I found to be poor quality and returned!
> 
> Feeling lots of movement now, which is really odd but I love it. Thinking it will only be a matter of days or a week or so before DH can feel the movements too, as I sometimes catch them from the outside too.:happydance:
> 
> Happy Birthday Emma.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


Broody, these are expensive, but I wear mine 3-4 days a week! Work appropriate, but super comfortable. 34" inseam, so long enough! https://www.maternitique.com/shop/products/486/everywhere-pant.html 

Also, Gap Maternity has long length pants.

I feel your pain!


----------



## babyd0310

Next also do a tall option, I am tall and got a couple of pairs of skinnys off there and they fit well, although they are really big for me around the legs and bum so wish i'd got the next size down x


----------



## broodybelle

gemgem77 said:


> I love the uppababy! I have already bought my pram or I might have joined you on that!
> I forgot to say congrats on finding out your having a boy snowflake! And thanks for the info on skinny jeans from h&m will have to go and have a look asap!
> Broodybelle I'm really tall and as I haven't bought any maternity trousers yet I'm now not looking forward to it, do they think tall people don't get pregnant lol
> xx

Tell me about it. I love my topshop skinny jeans but not my Next ones as they are really baggy. If you come across any decent long leg trousers then let me know! Tall people are clearly not meant to get pregnant- it's so annoying! I have discovered a horribly expensive website for beautiful maternity occassion wear though and bought a dress for my brother-in-laws wedding next month. I figured if it was good enough for Holly Willoughbie and Myleene Klass then it was good enough for me! :winkwink:

xx


----------



## broodybelle

babyd0310 said:


> Next also do a tall option, I am tall and got a couple of pairs of skinnys off there and they fit well, although they are really big for me around the legs and bum so wish i'd got the next size down x

My Next ones are in a long and are nearly long enough (I'm usually an extra long in Next jeans). I got the size 8 but they are massive on my legs and bum- which is rubbish- they don't do a size 6.

xx


----------



## cliqmo

Broodybelle we went pram shopping yesterday and have decided to go for the Uppababy Vista too!! Now just to battle the choice of colour with OH :winkwink: :happydance:


----------



## emma1985

Hey girls,

back from our shopping trip,

Bought 2 nice maternity bras, the bits and pieces that match my nursery set (cot arch, teddys, blankets etc) , maternity tights and had a look at lots of things but still undecided on alot of things!

Hubby bought me some daffodils and red roses.

Had a nice roast tea and now just chilling out!

x


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Broody will have a look at Topshop and Next.
Emma where did you get your maternity bras if you don't mind me asking? I got one from Mothercare last week and am really unimpressed it rucks up under my boobs and digs in even though they measured me grrrr!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

I can recommend debenhams for mat bras! They're so good, used them last time too. They also have a sale on atm!


----------



## harri

I love my topshop maternity skinny jeans - they're so comfortable!! Xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Do you girls think my bump is too big? :( I've had a few people telling me I'm absolutely huge and its made me feel really self conscious :cry: I know it is loads bigger than last time, at 20 weeks I barely had a bump, but I thought it was just because it is my second? Any other second timers the same?


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Emzywemzy said:


> Do you girls think my bump is too big? :( I've had a few people telling me I'm absolutely huge and its made me feel really self conscious :cry: I know it is loads bigger than last time, at 20 weeks I barely had a bump, but I thought it was just because it is my second? Any other second timers the same?

Nooo not at all! I'm jealous! My baby is currently hiding under a layer of flab :blush: This is my second too but I haven't popped yet. I can't wait till I have a proper bump like yours :)


----------



## Euronova

Everyone is different.... i am not looking preggers at all and it upsets me at time... i think whatever the situation there is always people making silly comments!
As long as your midwife says your weight is healthy then i would not worry.


----------



## harri

I don't think so Emzy, you're half way there and baby is as big as a cantaloupe melon, of course you're going to be showing! Ignore people you look fab :hugs: x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thank you everyone :) My midwife doesn't start measuring fundal height until after 28 weeks, so maybe it'll even out a bit before then!


----------



## Gemini85

Ah the tall pregnant saga! Haha! I've got some topshop maternity jeans in tall which are just long enough with flats! Annoyingly the 10 fit on the leg but too tight on lower belly, so had to go with the 12, fine for an hour, then too baggy and fall down! I did find some fleece lined leggings in new look, really tight on legs but nice and baggy at top for bump growth, and soooooo cosy! Only a tenner! Woop! X


----------



## babyd0310

Ahh emzy, I had people telling me that last time and it really annoyed me!! I think your bump is lovely, I am jealous because thought I would pop sooner this time but still haven't - i'm getting people say the opposite to me, which upsets me a bit! I really need to get some maternity bras, but it's one of those things that I keep putting off! Oh and i'm an onion today :happydance: x


----------



## FirstBean

Happy 17weeks Babyd.


----------



## emma1985

gemgem77 said:


> Thanks Broody will have a look at Topshop and Next.
> Emma where did you get your maternity bras if you don't mind me asking? I got one from Mothercare last week and am really unimpressed it rucks up under my boobs and digs in even though they measured me grrrr!!

Oh no! I got mine from mothercare too! I measured myself! Lets see how I get on today.


----------



## TrAyBaby

happy onion day babyd


----------



## abic77

Hiya everyone.....I don't have the tall maternity trousers dilemma as at 5'6" i am just very average!! BUT my dilemma which as been pissing me off for weeks now is the big boob problem!

So I'm usually between a 12-14 in most shops and I have been trying on size 14's and 16's and i can only just squeeze my boobs into a 16 (although they do look squashed!) but then the rest of the dresses just look baggy and ill-fitting! GGRRRRRRRRR!

By the way this is my 20 week bump.....
 



Attached Files:







20 week bump photo.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## harri

Fab bump!!!! :) I'm having a similar boob problem!! Also I'm 5'4 so not tall issue here, I have a short issue lol! 

Is it scan day tomorrow Abic77? Xx


----------



## babyd0310

Ahh lovely bump Abi! I am going to take a pic in a minute. I went to an excercise class yesterday, took it really slowly and didn't overdo myself at all, but I ache soooo much today! literally cannot move and feel exhausted, I thought it was meant to make you more energetic?! I suppose it's because I haven't been properly for a few weeks x


----------



## FirstBean

Abic- Great bump pic. Definetly starting to show there.


----------



## RedRose19

lovely bump pics ladies :thumbup:

is anyone else moving before baby arrives?were hopefully moving in may as i just cant live in this apartment for when baby arrives i just cant its way to cramped and no room for anything lol


----------



## babyd0310

RedRose19 said:


> lovely bump pics ladies :thumbup:
> 
> is anyone else moving before baby arrives?were hopefully moving in may as i just cant live in this apartment for when baby arrives i just cant its way to cramped and no room for anything lol

We are not sure if we are moving yet or not, which is really unsettling me! We live in a small 2 bed house and ours or graces room will no way fit all the baby things in! We could probably just fit a moses basket, so not sure if we will move before or wait till the baby is about 3 months old. We are saving for a deposit on a house, so don't really want to move until it's our own house x


----------



## RedRose19

its gonna be so much work by may ill be so big by then lol..

but it def will be worth it, there are complete weirdos down stairs and i just find it makes me so depressed, all i hear from the man living down stairs is crying and weird snarling noises :cry: its not nice to hear all day every day


----------



## babyd0310

RedRose19 said:


> its gonna be so much work by may ill be so big by then lol..
> 
> but it def will be worth it, there are complete weirdos down stairs and i just find it makes me so depressed, all i hear from the man living down stairs is crying and weird snarling noises :cry: its not nice to hear all day every day

Oh blimey! Can't you move before May? The thing with me is that I love our house and really don't want to move, but will probably have to :(


----------



## RedRose19

no we cant really because our lease is til july but there gonna give us a few weeks off it i think.. plus we live close to the university where my oh study's and works so its convenient for him to be this close esp with exams coming up.. i just wish we had picked a nicer place.. :(

im already looking for may but its too early yet lol


----------



## TrAyBaby

abic77 said:


> Hiya everyone.....I don't have the tall maternity trousers dilemma as at 5'6" i am just very average!! BUT my dilemma which as been pissing me off for weeks now is the big boob problem!
> 
> So I'm usually between a 12-14 in most shops and I have been trying on size 14's and 16's and i can only just squeeze my boobs into a 16 (although they do look squashed!) but then the rest of the dresses just look baggy and ill-fitting! GGRRRRRRRRR!
> 
> By the way this is my 20 week bump.....

looking good there Abi. I have the exact same problem as you. Ive always been big chested and in tops would be a 12-14 before depending on how the clothes were made and fitted. Now my boobs are outta control. I went up to an E cup already but i think they've grown again this week. Any clothes i've tried on recently are so tight across my chest but hang everywhere else on me. You can see how big they are in my last bump pic i put on yesterday. I just wish my bump would have a growth spurt too.


----------



## cliqmo

TrAyBaby said:


> abic77 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya everyone.....I don't have the tall maternity trousers dilemma as at 5'6" i am just very average!! BUT my dilemma which as been pissing me off for weeks now is the big boob problem!
> 
> So I'm usually between a 12-14 in most shops and I have been trying on size 14's and 16's and i can only just squeeze my boobs into a 16 (although they do look squashed!) but then the rest of the dresses just look baggy and ill-fitting! GGRRRRRRRRR!
> 
> By the way this is my 20 week bump.....
> 
> looking good there Abi. I have the exact same problem as you. Ive always been big chested and in tops would be a 12-14 before depending on how the clothes were made and fitted. Now my boobs are outta control. I went up to an E cup already but i think they've grown again this week. Any clothes i've tried on recently are so tight across my chest but hang everywhere else on me. You can see how big they are in my last bump pic i put on yesterday. I just wish my bump would have a growth spurt too.Click to expand...

Lovely bump Abi!! 

I have the boob problem too!! -up from a C cup to an E already :holly: ...it just makes everything even harder to fit :dohh:


----------



## harri

Crazy isn't it, aren't they meant to get way bigger aswell? I'm already bulging out of my e cups, think I'll be buying some F's this weekend! Eek!!! X


----------



## abic77

harri said:


> Fab bump!!!! :) I'm having a similar boob problem!! Also I'm 5'4 so not tall issue here, I have a short issue lol!
> 
> Is it scan day tomorrow Abic77? Xx

Hey Harri - no scan is on Weds.....wish it was tomorrow though as i am gagging to find out if everything is ok!!! At first i was just excited to find out the sex but now i just want them to tell me all is ok and progressing nicely!!

I do think my bump looks bigger (like fuller maybe) than at 19 weeks so fingers x'd all is going in the right direction but just wanna get the ok on Weds! Hopefully they will tell us the sex too!!!! yippppppeeeeeeee!


----------



## abic77

thanks for all the bump comments girls! I am thinking that i'm starting to look pregnant rather than just fat now, thank goodness!!!

Loving the animation Cliqmo!!!! I was around a 34DD and I'm now a bloody G cup!!!!! how the hell did that happen!! I bought some padded non-mat bras and also some mat/nursing bras which have no padding. It's that cold in this office i have to wear the padded ones to hide my big burger-nips but they still show through the padding anyway!!! Ggggrrrrr having mahooosive norks really isn't all that is it???


----------



## Euronova

I have the nipple prob too.... It's so embarrassing sometime they show through several layers of clothes!!! I don't seem to fit underwired comfortable anymore to I have gone done the route of M&S tank tops with bra-shelf. But sometime I have to put a couple of cotton wool squared on top of my nipples to hide them as there is no padding!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey, those nipples with fair you well with breastfeeding! Mine aren't all that pokey... if that's the word!... and I struggled getting Holly to latch on. 

I'm having the :holly: problem as well (always makes me laugh that that emoticon is called Holly lol) I was a 36D before Holly, went up to a 40DD during pregnancy (your ribcage expands later in pregnancy) and went down to a 38DD after I had her. Now I'm in a 38E and bulging out of that, so think I might need an F... do they do EE cups? Might have to go and have a look in Debenhams.


----------



## TrAyBaby

im so relieved that im not the only one having these boob issues. And cliqmo i laughed so hard at that bouncing animation, thanks for cheering me up.

Abi 2 days till your scan im so excited for you. My 20 week scan isnt till the 18th.

Although im not at work till tonight ive still had a busy day. Just had my poor sis on the phone. She is 34+2 weeks pregnant and lives in London (im in scotland :() she has an auto immune disease so is being closly monitored. Anyway she had a scan today and baby is measuring 36+2 and weights about 6lbs already plus the bubbas head was measured at 33cm!!!!!!!!! Her bump had already dropped but baby is breech so they are taking about an elective c-section. She has to go back in 2 weeks for more scans. Shes freaking out and im so far away from her i cant do anything to help :cry:

However on a more positive note i finally got my downs risk letter today. Couldnt get an NT measurement done at my 12 week scan cause baby wasnt in the right position so at my 16 week midwife appointment they did the risk test via blood test. Anyway im low risk 1 in 926. Phew was a bit worried as in a few weeks i turn 34.

Also (sorry for the long post) but me and OH are moving some of our bedrooms around to start putting the nursery together so i decided its time to get rid of a lot of stuff that is just sitting around gathering dust. So put a few things on ebay and made enought money that this morning i bought myself a brand new glider chair & stool and it didnt cost me anything. Yesterday i put a ton of stuff on gumtree and today ive sold enough stuff that i can go out and spend the profit on my maxi cosi car seat. Woooohooo all in all i think ive done good.

Hope you ladies are having a good day.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and loving the bumps!! Abic you've defo grown x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yay for selling and bargains TrAybaby! I have also been selling old stuff I don't need. I got my gliding nursing chair for £30 via a facebook selling chair and DH is picking up the swinging crib tonight! Yipee! I can't wait to get all Holly's old stuff down from the loft so I can see it all together and see what we need to get x


----------



## RedRose19

TrAyBaby said:


> im so relieved that im not the only one having these boob issues. And cliqmo i laughed so hard at that bouncing animation, thanks for cheering me up.
> 
> Abi 2 days till your scan im so excited for you. My 20 week scan isnt till the 18th.
> 
> Although im not at work till tonight ive still had a busy day. Just had my poor sis on the phone. She is 34+2 weeks pregnant and lives in London (im in scotland :() she has an auto immune disease so is being closly monitored. Anyway she had a scan today and baby is measuring 36+2 and weights about 6lbs already plus the bubbas head was measured at 33cm!!!!!!!!! Her bump had already dropped but baby is breech so they are taking about an elective c-section. She has to go back in 2 weeks for more scans. Shes freaking out and im so far away from her i cant do anything to help :cry:
> 
> However on a more positive note i finally got my downs risk letter today. Couldnt get an NT measurement done at my 12 week scan cause baby wasnt in the right position so at my 16 week midwife appointment they did the risk test via blood test. Anyway im low risk 1 in 926. Phew was a bit worried as in a few weeks i turn 34.
> 
> Also (sorry for the long post) but me and OH are moving some of our bedrooms around to start putting the nursery together so i decided its time to get rid of a lot of stuff that is just sitting around gathering dust. So put a few things on ebay and made enought money that this morning i bought myself a brand new glider chair & stool and it didnt cost me anything. Yesterday i put a ton of stuff on gumtree and today ive sold enough stuff that i can go out and spend the profit on my maxi cosi car seat. Woooohooo all in all i think ive done good.
> 
> Hope you ladies are having a good day.

im sure all will be fine with your sister :thumbup: baby is 6 lbs which is a good week and could be 7lb in the next 2 weeks, i hope baby turns so she can have the choice or a c sec or not :hugs:


i hate my bbs at the moment :dohh: there not sore anymore only if its cold and the blood goes out of them :shocked: then its so painful but they are just too big im wondering how the hell will i manage to breast feed with them being this big lol i think there an e cup now but i bought some there last week and they feel abit loose :dohh:


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Yikes I have totally different problems than the rest of you. I'm only 5ft so finding maternity trousers which are both short length and plus size is a nightmare :wacko: I'm also a modest 36B and they still haven't grown (although my nipples have - they're taking over lol)

I had my NT measurement results back too - 1 in 2860 which is fab :thumbup:

Anyone else feeling good? The tiredness and nausea has gone and I feel normal again. I should enjoy it while it lasts :haha:


----------



## dt1234565

I was! I feel lazy now, can't be bothered to do a thing!

I am not buying any maternity clothes, my leggings are fine under my bump so reckon I shall leave it.

Have my 20 week scan tomorrow, can't wait!

xxx


----------



## harri

How long is everyone planning on taking off for maternity leave? 

Woohoo dt, I bet you're so excited! Mines a whole week tomorrow :haha: feels like years away! X


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'm not going back after mat leave as I'm on a fixed term contract that ends midway through my leave. Planning on going at 30 weeks ish then taking the full 39 weeks smp x


----------



## babyd0310

Haha loved the boob animation! :holly: Mine have also gone up, but not sure to what size I am a 34 DD usually but my bras are just covering my nips at the mo and they keep peeping out!! Really should get measured next weekend. I am planning on taking my whole annual leave from 33 weeks and then take maternity from 38 weeks, so really I go at 33 weeks. Really don't want to go back to work after, but it depends on how hubbys business is going xx


----------



## harri

I'm going at 36 and a half weeks if i last that long and going to be off for 10 months! I wish I didn't have to go back! X


----------



## Emzywemzy

Back to the docs for me tomorrow. Hoping he will refer me for physio so I don't have to wait another week to see the midwife and so she can do it. The SPD pain is bad today. I had a day where I did nothing, didn't leave the house and DH did all the lifting of Holly and it was so much better. But yesterday went for a short walk with the pram and bam, it's so bad again! Can't believe it's so bad this early on!!


----------



## babyd0310

Emzywemzy said:


> Back to the docs for me tomorrow. Hoping he will refer me for physio so I don't have to wait another week to see the midwife and so she can do it. The SPD pain is bad today. I had a day where I did nothing, didn't leave the house and DH did all the lifting of Holly and it was so much better. But yesterday went for a short walk with the pram and bam, it's so bad again! Can't believe it's so bad this early on!!

Really feel for you Emzy :hugs: i'm ok at the moment, it feels abit sore if I do too much (like stupidly go to the gym yesterday!) but fingers crossed it will hold off for a while, my midwife told me the other day that she couldn't refer me to physio I had to go to the GP which I thought was stupid! Are you back at work yet or you going to take more time off?xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

My sick note expires tomorrow and I'm hoping he will give me another, as I can't imagine having to sit in my office chair :cry:


----------



## harri

:hugs: it's sounds horrendous! I hope the doc renews your sick note! :( x


----------



## babyd0310

This is my 17 week bump. I was going to do a bare belly one but you can't even see a "bump"! Excuse the cow pj bottoms!
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## pink23

Im hoping to work up till 37 weeks and have just over 6 months off. I only work weekends and miss out on weekend enhancements for maternity money so hoping the 6 months should be enough.
I really need to slow down at work as i still run round doing everything. Struggling with my hypos at the moment and luckily oh was around this morning as I had a bad one and without him there god knows how i would of got up. 
Think my bump is starting to pop out now. the top bit feels really weird hard to explain lol xx


----------



## abic77

babyd0310 said:


> This is my 17 week bump. I was going to do a bare belly one but you can't even see a "bump"! Excuse the cow pj bottoms!

Hey hun!! Coool bump pic and cool PJ's too!!!! I was starting to worry that people would think i would only have one pair of PJ's as i seemed to have them on every weekend photo! They were washed each week tho!!



I am desperate to have as much mat leave as possible so will be working right up til when my waters break!!!! I am lucky that i can work from home so i figure i might as well be sat working on the sofa and not using leave than being sat on my arse and not getting paid!

OMG DH making me watch ski sunday and it's making me sooooooo jealous!! I am not going to the mountains for the first time in 8 years this year and it's just hit me that this is it now!!! DH is off boarding for a long weekend (coz i am a lovely wife and have let him go!!) and already I am thinking about my little one when s/he is 3 or 4 and i can put him/her into ski school....sssoooooo cute can't wait!!! 

Emzy....really hope you get your sick note hun....there's enough to contend with without all the pain you're experiencing :-( really hope you feel better soon  

xoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## Emzywemzy

Babyd love the bump!!

Abi I used to love skiing, haven't been for years and years but keep thinking I'd love to go again. Used to go every year from when I was 5 years old, my whole family loved it.

DH picked up the crib tonight and I love it!! Here it is:

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/384387_10151156144080473_743965472_22510001_578210932_n.jpg


----------



## babyd0310

Ah love the crib! We are borrowing one off my friend that is similar to that. I lovee skiing, not been for a few years but really want to take Grace when she is old enough, but now obviously we will have the new baby to think about!x


----------



## RedRose19

nice bump pic :thumbup:

love the crib :D

ladies i have a bit of an embarrassing problem..... hoping ye can help... sneezing...then wetting myself :blush: what the hell is going on.. ive changed 3 times today.. and ive got a cold :wacko:


----------



## babyd0310

RedRose19 said:


> nice bump pic :thumbup:
> 
> love the crib :D
> 
> ladies i have a bit of an embarrassing problem..... hoping ye can help... sneezing...then wetting myself :blush: what the hell is going on.. ive changed 3 times today.. and ive got a cold :wacko:

Oh my god redrose I was just going to say something similar!! I have been "dribbling" down there quite a lot, especially after I have been to the loo, its like I am not emptying properly?!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh my word, Tena lady are my best friend. I was the same with Holly but I'm worse this time, prob because I have a slight prolapse as well. When I had ms it was much worse, as I was doing full wees when I was being sick!!


----------



## TrAyBaby

goodluck with your scan dt

Emzy i hope you get your sick note extended, it sounds awful what you are going through.

OMG Abi im missing the mountains too. Im a major snowboarder, me & OH pretty much just live on the hills when there is snow but i obviously cant go this year. I miss it so much. In fact we've decided to get the smallest sized snowboard we can find and hang it on the nursery wall, so that when bubba is old enough we can take her up the hill.

As for mat leave. Mine offically starts on 4th May when im 36 weeks but im taking annual leave before it, so really my last day of work is 19th April when ill bbe hitting 34 weeks. Ill be taking 40 weeks off and going back to work round about the end of Feb 2013 :happydance:

My little girl is so active right now, dont wanna go to sleep as i dont want to miss out on feeling her move, how sad is that!


----------



## cricket in VA

Love seeing all the skiers/boarders on here! I used to be a ski instructor in colorado and can't wait to teach my little one(s)! Luckily I've been so blah so far this pregnancy I haven't even thought about it...I'm sure once I start feeling better I'll miss it though. 

I'm probably going to work up to 39 weeks since if I go back after it'll only be very part-time 10 hrs a week or so). Still trying to figure that out. Might just be a full-time mum for a bit, but not sure if I'll go crazy with that...


----------



## abic77

Omg loving all the snow fans!!! U feel much better knowing its not just me missing out!

Traybaby-I was more of a snowboarder for about 7 years but swapped to skiing 3 years ago!! Still can't decide which I prefer but I did sell my board boots & bought ski boots! I then tried blades last yr for the first time but couldn't decide on them either!!! Strange to think this time last year my decisions were all kinda "should I ski or board", catered chalet or hotel? France or Austria?.....now it's all tommee tippee or Avent? Huggie or pampers? 

How times change eh???? V exciting tho but I will be screwing when DH goes to chamonix in 2 weeks time!!


----------



## pink23

omg i have to stop when i need to sneeze and cross my legs lol. Im forever wearing a pad xx


----------



## abic77

Shiiiiiiit no-one told me I'd start weeing myself!!! When will that start?


----------



## babyd0310

abic77 said:


> Shiiiiiiit no-one told me I'd start weeing myself!!! When will that start?

Haha I didn't with Grace, it was only after the birth that I couldn't "empty" properly so I had to go to womens physio and it has been fine up until now!! I think it depends if you've got a strong pelvic floor or not, so get doing those pelvic floor exercises!


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

I had some leakage problems when I had morning sickness, in fact I completely wet myself a couple of times (I must be a forceful vomiter lol). Nothing since though, even when I sneeze. Hoefully it stays that way!


----------



## dt1234565

Red Rose, I have had a bad cold and wet when sneezing too! How funny. I should wee more really but I get sick of going to the loo sometimes!

Emzy, can you tell me more about you spd, I am getting terrible back ache as the day goes on and cannot imagine how I am going to feel later. I thought I had it with Sonny, the kids school is a five minute walk away and in the last few weeks of my pregnancy with Sonny it took me 3 hours to recover and I wanted to cry with the pain. 

Is spd anything like that?

I have my consultants appointment tomorrow so will discuss it then too.

X


----------



## Dinah93

Morning everyone. 

Beautiful crib Emzywemzy. 

We tried the uppababy vista at the weekend and really liked it, but I found it a bit heavy and a bit wider than some of the others. It's only 4kg heavier than the icandy and 7cm wider but I'm a real weakling and struggled with all of them to be honest so I started making decisions only on weight! I joined pushchair trader at the weekend to see used prices as well, and they had a facebook question yesterday on how many buggies have you had - most people had had over 10 buggies and had at least 2 but often 4 on the go at any one time!

ETA: Just seen the uppababy vista converts to a double buggy too - I think I may need to go play again, maybe do some weights with tins of beans as it's coming out so well on the reviews. 

I'm so jelous you all still fit into normal clothes! I've been in maternity trousers and skirts since 13 weeks, and as of this morning have gained 8lbs! I do look noticably rounder though rather than just have gained soft podge. 

Really glad you've found your name TrAyBaby. We've known our boy name from the start, and I'm completely convinced it's a boy so won't even discuss girl names! Excited to hear what you've decided on in a few months time. 

Had some fun playing with figures last night, if I return to work 3 days rather than 5 I'll only be £298 a month worse off as I will have less childcare, won't be paying student loan as I'll be a few pennies under the threashold etc so I'm confident we can afford to do this which is great. That said I'll have about 65 days annual leave when I return to work built up - so I can actually work 3 days a week but get paid for 5 days for about 6 months after I return.


----------



## FirstBean

I am a SAHM and have been since my temp job 3 month before I had Ollie we are managing on OH's wage which is great as I want to be at home aslong as I can with the LO's. I am only 24 and am wanting to go to college and uni to train as a midwife so in September I am hoping I am going to be able to do that it will be 6month at 1 night a week at college at first as need my access so will be home with baby alot still. 

RedRose- I have a bad cold at the minute too and when sneezing sometimes have some leakage :haha: I have only done it since I have had this cold though and when I sneeze 5 times in a row :haha:

I have my 18+2 bump pic.
 



Attached Files:







18weeks.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## RedRose19

at least im not alone in this :haha: i gotta go babysit in a bit :/ and feeling miserable, not much of a 21st! lol i just hope i dont wet my self while out :shock:


----------



## RedRose19

FirstBean said:


> I am a SAHM and have been since my temp job 3 month before I had Ollie we are managing on OH's wage which is great as I want to be at home aslong as I can with the LO's. I am only 24 and am wanting to go to college and uni to train as a midwife so in September I am hoping I am going to be able to do that it will be 6month at 1 night a week at college at first as need my access so will be home with baby alot still.
> 
> RedRose- I have a bad cold at the minute too and when sneezing sometimes have some leakage :haha: I have only done it since I have had this cold though and when I sneeze 5 times in a row :haha:
> 
> I have my 18+2 bump pic.

great bump pic, hope you ladies feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Emzywemzy

LOL Redrose don't wet yourself! Is it your Bday today? 

Dt my SPD affects my hips, pubic bone, groin and lower back. I have pain in both groins, worse in the right side and a sciatica type pain in my right bum cheek, that goes down my leg. If I sit in the same position for more than about 30 mins, my leg gives way when I get up and I get horrendous pain in both hips. If I walk more than for about 10 minutes, I get a grinding feeling in my pelvis and it feels as though I'm splitting in 2 at my pubic bone! It's hard to go up the stairs, each step hurts my hips and groin and its hard to turn over in bed, etc. Why don't you speak to your MW or GP about your back pain? They may be able to refer you for physio if it turns out to be SPD?

I'm off to the docs now, so we will see what he says x


----------



## RedRose19

yeah 21 today :thumbup: lol im finally 21 im the last of my friends to 21 haha i always feel like the baby of the group, and im finally old enough to go in the best club here and i cant cuz im preg :dohh: oh well it will have to be my hen night instead :winkwink:


----------



## cliqmo

RedRose19 said:


> yeah 21 today :thumbup:


Happy birthday :flower: 

Oh to be 21 again! I am 29yrs and feel old, lol (I have decided to be 28yrs in March & 27yrs the year after :winkwink: )


----------



## emma1985

Happy 21st Red Rose!!

I have just bought this https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/mama-papas-moses-basket-with-stand/94352529

its really lovely and clean, I just need to get a new matress for it! Dead chuffed with it! absolute bargin at £25! x


----------



## babyd0310

Happy 21st RedRose!! I celebrated my 21st when pregnant with Grace!

Emzy I think I spoke too soon about not suffering yet! I have been awake all night, in terrible pain and can hardly move this morning :cry: my groin, hips and back are killing me! Time to go to the docs I think. I am so upset because I am alot more active now than I was before I had Grace and thought that would of helped me, and was hoping to carry on but not gonna happen now :(


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Happy birthday RedRose!:happydance:


----------



## TrAyBaby

Happy Birthday redrose :cake:

I have to attened a 'fit for pregnancy' class on monday run by a physiotherapist as a few years ago i hurt my back pretty bad and was bedridden for 2 months. For the last few weeks i have been having pain in my lower right back. I aggrivated it again 3 days ago just climbing out of bed and again 2 days ago just putting on shoes!!!! WTF so need to learn how to move properly during pregnancy so my back will last. I feel like such an old lady. My back is just one of my many body fails. I have 2 dodgy knees but my specialist wont see me again till after baby is born (may have to get replacement plastic kneecaps) and i have a duff left foot (from breaking it in the same place 3 times!). I used to be a gymnist when i was younger so have basically ruined my body AWESOME. 

For those that can remember my little cry about not being able to hug my pregnant sister cause she lives so far from me about her breech baby. Well on friday im flying down to hers for the weekend cause her friends are giving her a baby shower. So i'll be able to give her a hug then :happydance:

Just for funzies here is a pic of me and my sis on Christmas day (she invitied me & my OH down to hers for the holidays, was such an awesome day). I was 17 weeks and she was 32 weeks
 



Attached Files:







17 weeks xmas day.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## abic77

TrAyBaby said:


> Happy Birthday redrose :cake:
> 
> I have to attened a 'fit for pregnancy' class on monday run by a physiotherapist as a few years ago i hurt my back pretty bad and was bedridden for 2 months. For the last few weeks i have been having pain in my lower right back. I aggrivated it again 3 days ago just climbing out of bed and again 2 days ago just putting on shoes!!!! WTF so need to learn how to move properly during pregnancy so my back will last. I feel like such an old lady. My back is just one of my many body fails. I have 2 dodgy knees but my specialist wont see me again till after baby is born (may have to get replacement plastic kneecaps) and i have a duff left foot (from breaking it in the same place 3 times!). I used to be a gymnist when i was younger so have basically ruined my body AWESOME.
> 
> For those that can remember my little cry about not being able to hug my pregnant sister cause she lives so far from me about her breech baby. Well on friday im flying down to hers for the weekend cause her friends are giving her a baby shower. So i'll be able to give her a hug then :happydance:
> 
> Just for funzies here is a pic of me and my sis on Christmas day (she invitied me & my OH down to hers for the holidays, was such an awesome day). I was 17 weeks and she was 32 weeks

Awwww Traybaby that is such an awesome picture and so so special too!!!! It's crazy to think that in just a few weeks (yes time will fly by!) you will have a niece or nephew and you will be the same size as your sis! bloody freaky but awesome too!

So....quick question.....that pic just reminded me about the sticky out belly button question i had.....does everyone get an outty when pregnant? if so when does it happen? I have noticed in the last week or so that my belly button which used to be quite deep has kinda "risen" to the surface....it's now a very shallow belly button which i am finding rather cool!!!

So.....what's the verdict...outty for all and all for outty or what?


----------



## abic77

FirstBean said:


> I am a SAHM and have been since my temp job 3 month before I had Ollie we are managing on OH's wage which is great as I want to be at home aslong as I can with the LO's. I am only 24 and am wanting to go to college and uni to train as a midwife so in September I am hoping I am going to be able to do that it will be 6month at 1 night a week at college at first as need my access so will be home with baby alot still.
> 
> RedRose- I have a bad cold at the minute too and when sneezing sometimes have some leakage :haha: I have only done it since I have had this cold though and when I sneeze 5 times in a row :haha:
> 
> I have my 18+2 bump pic.

FB SUCH a lovely bump picture hun! you look lovely and pregnant now for sure!!!!


----------



## abic77

RedRose19 said:


> yeah 21 today :thumbup: lol im finally 21 im the last of my friends to 21 haha i always feel like the baby of the group, and im finally old enough to go in the best club here and i cant cuz im preg :dohh: oh well it will have to be my hen night instead :winkwink:

Happy 21st Redrose!!!! Flippin eck i can't remember my 21st it was that long ago (13 years ago!!)!!! Now i DEFINITELY feel old! I'm just glad i've got GemGem77 to keep me company as there's only 2 days between us!!!!!

To be fair going clubbing isn't all it cracked up to be...just enjoy that lovely bump and treat yourself to a small glass of bubbles and a posh meal or something! You can party like it's your 21st when you've had bubs and your OH lets you have a girls night out!!

Have a wonderful birthday hun whatever you get up to & enjoy every sober minute of it!! Hey a least you'll be able to remember it in the future and there's always your 25th and 30th!!


----------



## harri

Happy 21st Birthday Redrose!!! :happydance: 

I also wonder if I'll get a sticky out belly button as mine is now rather 'shallow' lol xxx


----------



## gemgem77

Afternoon girls,

Lovely bump pics I must say! I should put one up but I've been really slack at actually taking any!
Sorry to hear a few of you are suffering from spd sounds horrible and I hope you all get better soon.

Happy 21st Redrose!!! I don't remember mine either Abi us old birds!!!!
I have just spoken to the midwife and she wants to see me on Thursday to check me over as I keep getting dizzy and feeling as if I might faint, anyone else had this?
P.s Lovely moses basket Emma, I'm bidding on one at the moment and so far no one else has bid for it because it's right down south so I'm hoping I win it for that price!!! If I won it at 99p do they have to sell it to me?
Also lovely crib Emzy x


----------



## gemgem77

Oh also girls just to let you know I checked in on Struth and she is now 8weeks pregnant! She had a scan and all is looking great so she might pop in on us all later xx


----------



## abic77

gemgem77 said:


> Afternoon girls,
> 
> Lovely bump pics I must say! I should put one up but I've been really slack at actually taking any!
> Sorry to hear a few of you are suffering from spd sounds horrible and I hope you all get better soon.
> 
> Happy 21st Redrose!!! I don't remember mine either Abi us old birds!!!!
> I have just spoken to the midwife and she wants to see me on Thursday to check me over as I keep getting dizzy and feeling as if I might faint, anyone else had this?
> P.s Lovely moses basket Emma, I'm bidding on one at the moment and so far no one else has bid for it because it's right down south so I'm hoping I win it for that price!!! If I won it at 99p do they have to sell it to me?
> Also lovely crib Emzy x

Hey fellow oldie!! Yes i had really bad dizziness for about 2 weeks up to and including Christmas really....one day i had lunch with my team at work then stood to leave and had to grab someone as i was literally walking sideways! It seems to have settled right down but i do get the odd dizzy spell which doesn't last tooooo long! I am just still suffering vague dull headaches still! that's my biggest preggo symptom!


----------



## abic77

OMG meant to say....i had a dream last night that i was on a chairlift and it snapped over a really high valley! i literally jumped in the bed in my sleep and woke up and my heart was literally racing!!!! felt so so so scared and then started worrying about the impact that it would have on baby!!! I'm sure s/he was totally unaware!! 

Still having the 'scared-i'm-gonna-see-a-ghost' thing when i go to the loo in the night too!

On a positive note i had a really raunchy dream the other night that i was bonking Mark Whalberg ! whooooop! he had a massive willy too!


----------



## cricket in VA

Ok...trying not to panic! Ever since Sunday when we dtd'd I've had more discharge than usual, and it's been clear and liquid. First it was just pea size amounts, yesterday evening and this morning it's been larger amounts. I tried smelling it, and it does smell weird, but I can't tell if it's the smell of amniotic fluid or not. I have a call in to my doc, just waiting for a call back. I hate waiting!


----------



## abic77

hey cricket.....i wouldn't worry about it hun....unless you have a low lying placenta there's minimal risk to DTD...the only reason a low lying placenta is a problem is if it's caught and you may experience bleeding but you haven't so i'm sure all is ok! Defo doing the right thing if you're worried but i'm pretty sure it'll all be ok!

Our CM changes all the time even without pregnancy so it's gonna be crazy while pregnant! Also you're probably paying much more attention to it than normal....it may be like that everytime you DTD but haven't ever really noticed before?

I know its hard not to worry (flamin hell i'm terrible for worrying) but try to stay positive!

That's what i keep telling myself and it kinda works! Hope they call you back soon


----------



## cricket in VA

I'm worried about it being amniotic fluid. The nurse called back and old me to go in at 10, so now I need to hurry and get ready. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Happy 21st Birthday RedRose! Have a fab day!

BabyD :hugs: I'm sorry it's got so bad :( Mine did that, just overnight got really bad. Defo see your GP x

Abic my bellybutton never popped out last time! I do have a deep belly button though.

Gemgem yep if you win the auction for 99p then they have to sell it to you! Fingers crossed! Great news about Struth!!

Cricket defo call your mw or doc. I had a similar thing at 17 weeks with Holly. I got into the shower and felt a gush. Went to the hospital and they checked it out and it wasn't amniotic fluid, just lots of discharge. I then kept getting little gushes of discharge for a couple of weeks. Hope all is ok x

Been to see the doctor and he's referred me for physio and has signed me off work for another 4 weeks. He said he doesn't see it getting any better but physio might make it more manageable. He said there was a long wait for physio but the midwife said 1-2 weeks until initial appointment? So not really sure. Got to speak to work in a bit, don't think they're gonna be very happy but oh well.


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Abi I am sure it's just one of the side effects of being pregnant but I am not one to miss up an opportunity to hear bubbas hb so secretly looking forward to my checkup on Thursday!
Emzy that isn't good sounds like your really going through it at the moment, I hope your work are understanding.
Well I will keep my fingers crossed on the moses basket then that really would be one hell of a bargain wouldn't it!!!!
Cricket just to say I have had days of really increased cm, and like Emzy said it literally gushes some days I'm sure it'll all be fine, look forward to your update xx


----------



## abic77

Re the CM....forgot about this til now but i was sat watching tele in my pj's last night and i stood up and my pj bottoms were soaking wet....i mean literally i thought i had wet myself but it was just CM!!!! i didn't feel any gushing as such but my pants were soaked!

(soz TMI!!)


----------



## abic77

who had their scan today???? was it DT??? I'm sure there was someone on here having their scan and i wanna know who it was and how it went!

PS did i happen to mention that i still haven't felt any flutters or anything?? it;s hard when ur as gassy as i am to know whats normal gassiness and whether it's bubs!

PPS what's happened to lilyfire these days? Is she ok? Is everything alright??


----------



## Emzywemzy

She's been on fb lately and posted a bump pic lately, so sure everything is fine :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'm really stressing about work. They weren't happy that I'm off and I'm likely to be off now til mat leave. I know that they can't do anything about it really, but I still can't help but worry! lol You'd think being a HR Graduate I'd know these things! lol I dish out the employment advice to everyone else but when it comes to me I get all stressed out!! She said she was 'referring to her manager' because the doctor said it wasn't likely to get better on it's own. Hmmm. I said that I have to go back to see him in 4 weeks to review whether physio has helped me enough to go back to work or not, so it's not like I said I wasn't planning on going back at all!


----------



## abic77

ah that's good to hear- was worried then for a bit!

Thats good news about ur sick note and hopefully you will get to see the physio sooner rather than later.....i always find that the Dr gives worse case scenario when awaiting stuff like that so hopefully you won't have to wait too long! Still shitty tho that you're feeling so sore :-( Hope your boss is nice and understanding coz there's nothing worse when you have lots to contend with and then a difficult boss!

PS LOVE the crib btw.....soooooo cute! bet you can't wait to see little evie sound asleep in there!

PPS off to collect our nursery furniture tonight!!


----------



## abic77

ah that's good to hear- was worried then for a bit!

Thats good news about ur sick note and hopefully you will get to see the physio sooner rather than later.....i always find that the Dr gives worse case scenario when awaiting stuff like that so hopefully you won't have to wait too long! Still shitty tho that you're feeling so sore :-( Hope your boss is nice and understanding coz there's nothing worse when you have lots to contend with and then a difficult boss!

PS LOVE the crib btw.....soooooo cute! bet you can't wait to see little evie sound asleep in there!

PPS off to collect our nursery furniture tonight!!


----------



## cricket in VA

Ok...no need to worry. She tested and it doesn't appear to be amniotic fluid. It's either CM or pee...good times :thumbup: I also got to hear babby's heartbeat and it's normal, so all is good! Of course, I did randomly get sick this morning, but it had been 8 days (a new record), so I shouldn't be surprised. Still on for my 20 week scan and appt next week - excited for the scan! 

Gem - so happy for Struth! Hope it goes better this time!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Glad to hear it cricket! x


----------



## kary322

Hello ladies!!!!

Sorry I haven't login in a long time, but I am 19 weeks expecting a baby boy they told me at 16 weeks. At my 12 weeks ultrasound they told me I have probably placenta previa where I am restricted of lifting, pushing, and sex lol. I am having my 20 week scan to check my placenta if it moved. Baby starting moving yay excited nausea is going away finally........


----------



## babyd0310

I have also had LOADS of discharge! Was starting to worry, but apparently it's the "increased estrogen production and greater blood flow to the vaginal area!" So thats made me happier, but it's still abit disgusting! 
Welcome back Kary! Congrats on the boy..it is starting to even out now!

Emzy, I really wouldn't worry about work - if you are going to be signed off for the rest of pregnancy and not going back after then you don't have to see them ever again! But I know exactly what you mean, I started my current job when I was 7 weeks pregnant with Grace and got signed off from 24 weeks, so I felt awful! But they can't do anything, it is pregnancy related and you have doctors notes so just spend the time relaxing with Holly!


----------



## cricket in VA

Glad I'm not the only one 'leaking'! I had discharge before, but it always had some mass to it...this was super watery! Anyway, all is good. Emzy, so sorry about your SPD...and you too, Babyd! Abi...exciting about the furniture! Kary, it is lovely when the nausea subsides isn't it?!


----------



## harri

Abi - today's the day right? I'm so freaking excited for you!!!! What time is your appointment? Xxxx


----------



## harri

Also I'm 20 WEEKS TODAY WOO CANTALOUPE MELON! :wohoo: :wohoo: xx


----------



## broodybelle

harri said:


> Abi - today's the day right? I'm so freaking excited for you!!!! What time is your appointment? Xxxx


Ooo yeah. Enjoy it Abi. Hope it goes well. xxx


----------



## babyd0310

Good luck Abi!!!!!x


----------



## pink23

goodluck abbi x
And happy 20 weeks harry xx


----------



## FirstBean

Good Luck Abi.
Happy 20 weeks Harri.


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

16 weeks today! Yay for avacados :happydance:

I think I'm full of gas. I can't stop farting, burping and hiccuping :blush:


----------



## harri

Happy 16 weeks Louise!! :happydance:


----------



## abic77

OMG girls thank you sooooo much for all your good wishes!! I am cacking myself.....i still haven't felt any movement and although i know thats still 'normal' I'm still so scared that something terrible has happened :-(
I kinda feel like tummy is still growing but it's hard to know if it's baby or my appetite which ash made it grow!! I really hope that i am logging on tonight to tell you my good news and that all is ok and i'll feel really silly for being so worried!!!

Happy 20 weeks Harri (have you felt any movement yet????)

Happy 16 weeks Louise!!


----------



## abic77

PS - my apt is at 4pm!!!!! 

Can't believe i have to wait all flippin day for this!


----------



## FirstBean

Happy 16 weeks Louise :happydance:

Abic- Try not to worry everything will be fine and it is normal not to have felt baba move yet. Are you finding out the sex?? I cant remember if you are or not :haha: Keep yourself busy till 4pm :haha:


----------



## harri

Hey Abi! 

Thanks, I'm so excited to be half way!! 
4pm - OMG I hope today doesn't drag for you! I have 6 days to wait lol 

Yes I'm feeling movement BUT I wouldn't worry about it because in my opinion it feel so similar to gas so you probably are feeling it move and confusing it with gas! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

I call it a bubbly feeling! 

Xxxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Good luck Abi!

Happy melon day Harri!

Happy avocado day Louise!

Getting excited for my scan on Friday now too!!

Feeling sooo guilty about work. I know I shouldn't and they can't do anything, but my manager was so moody about it and I laid awake last night feeling awful! :(


----------



## pink23

It's hard with first movements because your always not sure. 2nd time around I'm still not sure if I have properly felt movements. 
My one side is killing me at times . I need to slow down with walking and I don't thinks it's helping. I've had shooting pains on one side of back and my knee keeps giving in looks like I've got a limp lol. Xx


----------



## Dinah93

Enjoy today Abi


----------



## abic77

thanks everyone!! OMG i am a bag of jittery nerves right now!!! Leaving in 2 mins to walk over to hospital!! yipppeeeeee...aaahhhh need a poo coz i'm so nervous!

YESDEFO finding out the sex if we can! whoopdewhoopwhoop!!!

agahahagahahaha i am so scared!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Waiting for an update!! Enjoy Abic! x


----------



## harri

Eeek! Have fun Abi!!! Can't wait for your report back! Xxx


----------



## FirstBean

Oooo Abic should have had her scan now.


----------



## TrAyBaby

ok lets see if i can remember all this.......................

Happy 20 weeks Harri
Happy 16 weeks Louise

Emzy just ignore your work, you & bubbas health is more important right now. And good luck with your scan in a few days.

ABI EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKK cant wait for your update.....oooooo im gonna guess team :blue: for you. Please post pics too.

AFM i was up all night, just couldnt sleep so really tired at the mo, but my little girl was rolling around all night so it kept me amused. I even woke my OH up at 3am and he finally felt her move for the first time. Was amazing. Ok snooze time for me i think :sleep:


----------



## emma1985

Come on Abi, I cannot wait any more! xx


----------



## RedRose19

abi i bet your having a girl :D

i forgot to say ladies i put my 12 week scan onto this site and the woman is abit of an expert at guessing the gender using the nub theory she only guesses if she has a good image of the nub etc.. she has guessed mine girl :thumbup: shes a midwife etc i hope shes right


----------



## broodybelle

TrAyBaby said:


> ok lets see if i can remember all this.......................
> 
> Happy 20 weeks Harri
> Happy 16 weeks Louise
> 
> Emzy just ignore your work, you & bubbas health is more important right now. And good luck with your scan in a few days.
> 
> ABI EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKK cant wait for your update.....oooooo im gonna guess team :blue: for you. Please post pics too.
> 
> AFM i was up all night, just couldnt sleep so really tired at the mo, but my little girl was rolling around all night so it kept me amused. I even woke my OH up at 3am and he finally felt her move for the first time. Was amazing. Ok snooze time for me i think :sleep:

I've been struggling to sleep too and I don't know why. It's not like I'm big enough for the bump to be having an impact- hopefully just a phase. Don't feel like I've gone into a deep sleep for days- just hovering on the edge of consciousness most of the night.

Come on Abi!

xx


----------



## babyd0310

RedRose19 said:


> abi i bet your having a girl :D
> 
> i forgot to say ladies i put my 12 week scan onto this site and the woman is abit of an expert at guessing the gender using the nub theory she only guesses if she has a good image of the nub etc.. she has guessed mine girl :thumbup: shes a midwife etc i hope shes right

Ahh what site?! I'm getting impatient now! 
Can't wait to hear how it went abi! I'm guessing boy, but i'm always wrong!x


----------



## harri

I'm guessing boy too!! :) x


----------



## FirstBean

I am guessing boy too. I am getting imaptient.


----------



## RedRose19

here is the site link.. :thumbup: https://a-gender.com.au/forum/index.php?board=52.0

shes good i just hope shes right id love a little girl


----------



## babyd0310

RedRose19 said:


> here is the site link.. :thumbup: https://a-gender.com.au/forum/index.php?board=52.0
> 
> shes good i just hope shes right id love a little girl

Just done it :thumbup: I am interested to see what she says. My pic is abit blurry though x


----------



## RedRose19

post your 12 pic scan and ill take a guess too i love trying to do the nub guessing its quite obvious if the pic is at the right angle :)


----------



## babyd0310

Here it is...I am rubbish at guessing!
 



Attached Files:







034.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## RedRose19

i think the nub looks girly :D


----------



## babyd0310

RedRose19 said:


> i think the nub looks girly :D

Really?! What am I meant to be looking for?x


----------



## RedRose19

see the line at the end of the pic, its flat which they reckon means girl, if its at an angle its meant to be a boy.. some are very obvious other are harder to see, but im bad at guessing so im prob wrong lol!


----------



## babyd0310

Thanks :) We will find out in 3 weeks if you're right!!x


----------



## harri

Hey Redrose

Any guesses from my pics ? 
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/7cb21d89-1.jpg
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/be3463e2-1.jpg

I don't have a clue what to look for! xxx


----------



## harri

wow sorry they're too big lol x


----------



## babyd0310

Harri your pic is soo clear!!
Redrose you are going to get everyone asking now!x


----------



## harri

It looks slightly freaky though lol x


----------



## abic77

Hello hellO helloooooooooo!
So sorry it's taken me this long to get in!
So.....I'm having a baby GIRRRRLLLLLLL!! Can't believe yet another girl and totally didn't expect that (although it has been my gut instinct!!)
Scan was cool.....we loads on the screen & was awesome!!

Found out I have an anterior placenta which may explain lack of movement but bubs was very active bless her!!!!

Awwwww I'm gonna have a daughter!! It's like wicked!!!!

Thank u so much girls for listening to me moaning about my concerns and worries! I really really appreciate it


----------



## FirstBean

Congrats Abic. At least you know why you have been feeling no movement. You dont have to worry now all is well. Yay another girlie.


----------



## harri

Yay!!!!!! So happy for you abi and your daughter wooohooo :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: Xxxxx


----------



## babyd0310

Ahhhh yay congrats Abic!!! See i'm always wrong!!xx


----------



## jelly tots

evening guys, i'm finally back!
been awful the last month with no internet connection, really missed coming on here.
will now be spending most of this evening trying to catch up so bear with me if i miss anything.
hope you are all doing grand x


----------



## TrAyBaby

wooooooooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooo another GIRL :happydance: congrats Abi

Welcome back Jelly Tots we missed you xx


----------



## RedRose19

congrats abi i knew it was gonna be another girl!!

harri i think your beanie looks boyish :) but dont count on my guess


----------



## babyd0310

Welcome back jelly tots!x


----------



## pink23

Yey for girl abi x x
Glad your back jelly tots x x


----------



## TrAyBaby

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa just remembered its OBEM night :happydance:


----------



## babyd0310

TrAyBaby said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa just remembered its OBEM night :happydance:

Haha was just going to write this!! :happydance:


----------



## harri

I'm emotional before it's even starting, I'm definitely going to cry at tonight's episode! 

Is a stinging pain around my uterus area normal? It's hurting today and I'm a worried :( xx


----------



## harri

Thanks Redrose! We'll find out in 6 days! x


----------



## broodybelle

Congrats on finding out Abi- how exciting for you! I would love a daughter but really not bothered. Stubbornly staying team yellow though.

Welcome back Jelly Tots.

xx


----------



## snowflake9

Happy 16 weeks Harri and happy 20 weeka Louise! I can't wait to reach that halfway point, it seems like a big milestone!

Try not to worry about work Emzy, you can't help the fact you are not physically well enough to be at work and you have to follow medical advice. The people at work are just annoyed because it's an inconvenience for them but just remember that if they were in your position they'd be doing exactly the same, and no doubt not be worrying at all about it!

Congratulations on your little daughter Ab, very exciting :happydance: It seems the mum's instincts on the gender are usually right! Glad the scan went well. 

Getting ready for OBEM, can't make DH watch this week as he's in Newcastle and I'm in Edinburgh....don't reckon i can force him to watch it via the telephone.....rubbish :dohh:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yaaay abi!! Team :pink: rules!!! Congrats :) :pink:

Babyd girly nub there!

Harri can't tell on the nub, but looks boyish to me!

Yaaay OBEM!!!! My DH actually likes watching it as much as me ha ha!

Thanks everyone for the work comments :hugs: I know I shouldn't be worrying about it and I'm trying not to. I spoke to my boss again today and she was a little less pissed off sounding and she just said that she is referring my case to HR in case there is anything they need to do.


----------



## babyd0310

I explained the nub theory to hubby and he thinks he is an expert now! He is saying girl too lol xx


----------



## jelly tots

eeeek! congrats abi!!!! aww a lovely little girly :D

also congrats to the other few who found out the sex over xmas and new year, all fabulous news 

welcome to all the newbies, hope all is going great.

well nearly obem time so i will be logging off shortly. just thought i would pop back as finally got through all of those hundreds of pages, although with baby brain i cant remeber half of it lol.

as some of you may have seen on fb the in-laws bought us our pram and car seat over xmas, we got the car seat free so couldnt really miss out on that deal. ended up with the silver cross 3d as planned, got it home already and had a good play to check it all works, its fabulous :) got the travel cot, bottles and steriliser already too. so pleased we have finally made some purchases, a bit of a weight off my mind as was starting to worry we wouldnt be able to get everything in time or afford it all. also hubsters sister has told us she is going to get us the cotbed we like :)

well anyways a few mins to 9 so will catch up tomorrow.

hope everyone has a fabulous rest of the evening and day tomorrow.

speak laters xxxx


----------



## emma1985

Another girl!! Yay Abi how very exciting! I cannot wait for my scan tomorrow, still want to stay team yellow! X


----------



## TrAyBaby

good luck tomorrow Emma x


----------



## Dinah93

Congratulations on your little girl Abi, you must be so excited. 

Good luck tomorrow Emma - close your eyes if it does the splits!

Anyone want to take some nub guesses? 
https://i942.photobucket.com/albums/ad265/Dinah93/DSC_0158-1.jpg

I put it up in the first trimester thread when we had the scan and everyone but one person said the same thing, which happens to be the same gender I've had strong vibes about from the start so I guess I'm expecting a certain result in 3 weeks :D 

Have to wait until 10pm for OBEM here - we don't have a tv so watch everything online, but can't watch until the show finishes airing as it isn't put online until then.


----------



## babyd0310

How amazing was that water birth??! Love to stay as calm as her x


----------



## harri

Just what I was thinking babyd :) she was so good! X


----------



## RedRose19

Dinah93 said:


> Congratulations on your little girl Abi, you must be so excited.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Emma - close your eyes if it does the splits!
> 
> Anyone want to take some nub guesses?
> https://i942.photobucket.com/albums/ad265/Dinah93/DSC_0158-1.jpg
> 
> I put it up in the first trimester thread when we had the scan and everyone but one person said the same thing, which happens to be the same gender I've had strong vibes about from the start so I guess I'm expecting a certain result in 3 weeks :D
> 
> Have to wait until 10pm for OBEM here - we don't have a tv so watch everything online, but can't watch until the show finishes airing as it isn't put online until then.


i think the nub looks boyish :thumbup:

here is my 12 weeks pics id love if people would guess on mine :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20111206_2.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 4









Snapshot_20111206_1.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babyd0310

Redrose I'm gonna guess girl (with help from hubby!!) Whos watching this thing after OBEM - How to be a good mother? I just got made to turn it over! x


----------



## harri

I'm going to guess girl! :) x


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Congrats on your girly Abi!:happydance:

I'm rubbish with nub guessing. I can't even see it most of the time :shrug:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Omg i want that birth!!! Not fair!!! Lol


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies.. i just feel im so sure im having a girl... id love a boy tho tbh lol so i dont mind really 

thanks for having a look :flower:


----------



## cricket in VA

harri said:


> I'm emotional before it's even starting, I'm definitely going to cry at tonight's episode!
> 
> Is a stinging pain around my uterus area normal? It's hurting today and I'm a worried :( xx

Harri, I get stabbing/stinging pains way low around my cervix...the doc said as long as it's not constant not to worry. It's just bubs moving around and pulling on things!


----------



## harri

Thanks cricket :hugs: :hugs: I've been panicking a bit! Xxx


----------



## gigglesems

Hey ladies - hope that you are all well. I havent posted on here for a while but thought I would pop in and let you know I had my scan at the beginning of the week and we are team pink. That will make DS and 2 DDs! We didnt mind either way as we already have one of each - just happy that everything is well and she is happy and healthy! 

Hope that you all finding time to rest and take it easy at times and that you had a lovely xmas and new year! x


----------



## cliqmo

Congratulations Giggles xx


----------



## babyd0310

Sorry Harri I didn't see your post, but I agree with Cricket, it's prob baby moving around!
Welcome back Giggles and congrats on the girl!
The gender lady got back to me and said it looks like a boy! But she is not overly confident - I guess we will find out in a few weeks!
I've been feeling weird since yesterday afternoon, getting a funny feeling in my upper belly like it's bubbly and it's making really loud noises!! Making me feel abit sick x


----------



## pink23

Morning all.
Im not very good with nub gueses lol.
Im off to wacky warehouse today so chasing after my lo will be very fun and tiring lol another week nearly gone and its back to work for the weekend, i do enjoy it though so thats good. xx


----------



## emma1985

Im really scared of my 20 week scan!


----------



## dt1234565

Congrats to all those who have had scans and good luck to thoses whose scans are today and in the next week or so.

Had my scan Tuesday,the scan went great, the sister scanning us was lovely and baby is measuring around 19 to 20 weeks depending on what measurement it was but basically on track and not big thank goodness!

She still is very much a she and very highlighted white lines, I could of told myself it was a girl I was seeing!

It now all seems so real, I bought some great sale outfits and babygrows yesterday, some in 3-6 months but all bargains, things reduced from £18 to £2 and stuff, just amazing!

I have also decided to just get a Maclaren Techno double. I don't think it's worth forking out much on a double as am not sure how much Sonny will be in it. I also tried collapsing and lifting some yesterday and I couldn't do it, I had plates put in my left wrist last year and it's fairly weak, I have trouble opening a packet of crisps! So I am very happy i have made a decision and our buggy won't be costing the earth!

xxxx


----------



## gemgem77

Congrats Abi a beautiful baby girl you must be so happy!!
Emma your scan will be great and I look forward to hearing back from you

So glad it's Thursday and nearly the end of another week, I have so had enough of work already!!


----------



## babyd0310

Emma I'm sure everything will be fine, enjoy it! And let us know how it goes!
Did everyone here take folic acid at the beginning? I'm starting to worry because I took it when we were ttc but I stopped taking it a few weeks after I found out. I done the same with Grace, and obviously everything was fine. The midwife said it doesn't matter because I took it when we were ttc but I can't help but worry x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Morning! (nearly afternoon but me and Holly only got up at 11am lol)

Babyd I did take it but because I was so sick I'm not entirely sure how much stayed down. Probably about half of the tablets I took stayed down so I was worrying about it a bit as well. But I was exactly the same when pregnant with Holly and in fact I'm sure I forgot to take it more then and she's fine, so I'm trying not to worry :)

Congrats giggles!

Hi dt! Great news on the double pushchair and scan :)

Forgotten everything else! lol

Last night my spd was so bad :( I got up to go to the loo and my leg went from under me and I fell over. It's not the first time it has happened either, it's happened a couple of times when I've been sitting for a long time and I nearly fell at work before I went off. Imagine if I fall over when I am out! I think when I get to physio I am going to have to ask for a crutch or something to help me out of bed at night or when I have been sitting for a while. After I fell last night, I got up again to see to a teething Holly who was crying and my right hip was sooo painful :(

Just got the leaflet for the Asda baby and toddler event, starts 17th January! Great for stocking up on nappies and wipes!

x


----------



## babyd0310

Oh no Emzy that sounds awful :( I'm sure they will have to give you crutches when you go x


----------



## RedRose19

hope your ok emzy and are able to get something to help,

we just viewed the most amazing house and its perfect price, and space and everything is just perfect, we just gotta try get out of our lease if we can tho im not sure what rights we have with me being preg, and we live on the 2nd floor of apartments with no lift so we would have to carry a buggy up and down .. im hoping something can be done


----------



## TrAyBaby

babyd0310 said:


> Emma I'm sure everything will be fine, enjoy it! And let us know how it goes!
> Did everyone here take folic acid at the beginning? I'm starting to worry because I took it when we were ttc but I stopped taking it a few weeks after I found out. I done the same with Grace, and obviously everything was fine. The midwife said it doesn't matter because I took it when we were ttc but I can't help but worry x

I had to take folic acid & extra folic acid, i was taking between 800mcg-1200mcg a day as in April I was given an evil drug Methotrexate for my ectopic pregnancy which stripped my body of all natural folic acid. So i was advised to take it until my midwife told me to stop. So stopped taking additional folic acid at 14 weeks. Now i just have 400mcg which is in my daily pregnacare vitamins.

Emma dont worry honey your scan will be an amazing experience x


----------



## cricket in VA

gemgem77 said:


> Congrats Abi a beautiful baby girl you must be so happy!!
> Emma your scan will be great and I look forward to hearing back from you
> 
> So glad it's Thursday and nearly the end of another week, I have so had enough of work already!!

Me too. This has been a really long work week. Today is going to be super long again, and then tomorrow not as bad. I'm still getting used to working full weeks after being out sick so much! It's exhausting!!

Emma, you'll love your scan, but I know what you mean. Mine's next Tues...it's always a bit scary until you see you little squirmer!

Other Emma, take care! Don't hurt yourself!


----------



## gemgem77

Redrose hope you manage to get the house of your dreams :)

Emzy that doesn't sound good at all I really feel for you :hugs:

I have just got back from my check up with the mw because I keep getting dizzy and all is fine, she said I just need to make sure I am drinking and eating regularly. I got to hear the heartbeat too and naughty bubba tried to kick the doppler off lol xx


----------



## RedRose19

congrats giggles on the baby girl this thread will be a girl boom by the sounds of it :)

omg omg omg ladies :happydance: we just found our lease and it ends this month :happydance: which means we can take the house omg at the mo were living in a very small 2 bed apartment where the kitchen and living area is all one room, it is sp tiny and were movng into a whole house! which a separate kitchen and living room and 3 big bedrooms :wacko: we will be spoilt for room now and 3 bathrooms 
i think i could cry with happiness.. its also a 2 min walk from the train station for david to get into college :cloud9:


----------



## emma1985

Right girls, scan in just over an hour, just going to get my hubby and go! so excited im shaking, so nervous too, cant believe this is the last time we will see the baby before he/she is born!!

Yay for Cantaloupe!! :happydance:Cannot believe it, doesnt seem that long along baby was an apple pip!!

I will post as soon as I can!!

Emma

:happydance::cloud9::happydance:


----------



## emma1985

babyd0310 said:


> Emma I'm sure everything will be fine, enjoy it! And let us know how it goes!
> Did everyone here take folic acid at the beginning? I'm starting to worry because I took it when we were ttc but I stopped taking it a few weeks after I found out. I done the same with Grace, and obviously everything was fine. The midwife said it doesn't matter because I took it when we were ttc but I can't help but worry x

Yes took folic acid from May and still taking multi vits with it in now.

Emma xx


----------



## RedRose19

emma1985 said:


> View attachment 323922
> 
> 
> Right girls, scan in just over an hour, just going to get my hubby and go! so excited im shaking, so nervous too, cant believe this is the last time we will see the baby before he/she is born!!
> 
> Yay for Cantaloupe!! :happydance:Cannot believe it, doesnt seem that long along baby was an apple pip!!
> 
> I will post as soon as I can!!
> 
> Emma
> 
> :happydance::cloud9::happydance:


have fun :flower:


----------



## dt1234565

That's what I said on Tuesday Emma! Your scan will be amazing. Enjoy x x x


----------



## RedRose19

do you not get a scan after 20 weeks over there?


----------



## LittleBird

Wow, I missed a lot as we were away for the holidays and I'm just now getting completely caught up on BnB stuff!



RedRose19 said:


> ok so my friend gave me this doppler and it is about 5 years old ... my question is why isnt it working for me and i goggled the doppler and apprently it can detect from 12 weeks yet nothing

I haven't had the best of luck with mine. I'm able to get my heartbeat, but can't find either of the babies, which is more annoying than anything else. I'm not too concerned about it, since I never had a doppler for my other pregnancies, but this time, PAL, it would be nice to have some reassurance. To be fair, I haven't tried it since mid-Dec. so maybe I ought to give it another go.



Gemini85 said:


> Been feeling bubbling today and last night, can I assume this is baby? A little like tummy rumbles but I can feel its further forward? X

Yes! They often describe early movement as bubbles or even a butterfly feeling in the tummy. I am sure you're feeling more now since I'm writing so late, but in the beginning, it is easy to mistake movement for gas. I have felt some slow movements this time -- kinda like changing position, but I haven't felt much kicking. I wonder if it's because the boys are too busy kicking each other? At least that's what they've been doing on ultrasounds so far. :)



abic77 said:


> I would like to canvas opinion from those who already have kids and did it the pushing way....
> 
> .....how likely is it that i will do a poo when i push???

Ok, don't take my word for this, since I've had two c-sections and will be having my third and final in a few months. But I have a friend who had three boys vaginally, and she said she did poo during labor. Actually, I think the body naturally feels less hungry as labor is approaching, so you don't have a lot of food left in your system, but she was saying that with one of the boys, she made the mistake of eating chili right before he was born and then was very embarrassed as she was tooting all during labor. So I would eat bland foods towards the end and just listen to your body. They are wiping stuff off the table as you're pushing, and they are used to seeing it all, so they'll just sweep it off and continue. So don't worry about it too much, and you can always remember my friend who was pooing chili all during her labor. :haha:



abic77 said:


> BTW...POO is my favourite subject!
> 
> I had loads of poo problems some years ago and went to the Drs to talk about it. Anyway it was REALLY embarrassing coz i had done lots of research and was thinking i needed to keep a record of what my poo was like so i could explain to the Dr the issues i was having.
> 
> Anyway when he asked "how can i help" i explained that i my poo had been like number 6 on the bristol stool scale..the Dr was "number what? huh?" and i was like "like number 6 on the bristol stool scale" at which point he was like "im sorry i have no idea what you're talking about" so i proceeded to take out my leaflet showing the bristol stool scale from my bag to show him and I have never seen a man in such shock! I am still embarrassed about that to this day!!
> 
> THIS IS THE BRISTOL STOOL SCALE:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bristol_Stool_Scale
> 
> Check out your POOOOOOOO!!!

I love this link! And I have to say, it is very entertaining reading your posts in this thread! Thanks for keeping us laughing!



TrAyBaby said:


> Cant wait till i actually look pregnant while in clothes. some people dont believe im actually pregnant cause when im in my normal everyday clothes you cant tell :(

You are still so tiny! I remember with my first pregnancy, I told work when I was about 20 weeks. I could still wear my normal clothes, I just looked like I had some extra weight around the middle. Don't worry -- your bump will be beautiful when it pops and we'll all ooh and ahh over your bump pics! :)



Emzywemzy said:


> Do you girls think my bump is too big? :( I've had a few people telling me I'm absolutely huge and its made me feel really self conscious :cry: I know it is loads bigger than last time, at 20 weeks I barely had a bump, but I thought it was just because it is my second? Any other second timers the same?

Emzy -- No! Your bump is not too big. My 2nd pregnancy I had been dieting and working out, and it felt like the moment I got a BFP, I no longer fit into my regular clothes. Your body knows what to do, the hormones tell it to change shape. Your bump is beautiful! We had my company holiday party last weekend, and a friend of mine is due next month with her 2nd and my bump is almost as big as hers. Of course, this is twins and it's my 3rd pregnancy, but it still felt strange telling people I'm only 16 weeks! We all carry differently. Don't let it get to you.



RedRose19 said:


> is anyone else moving before baby arrives?were hopefully moving in may as i just cant live in this apartment for when baby arrives i just cant its way to cramped and no room for anything lol

RedRose, we are in the process of building a house. It should be done in March or so. Of course, lots of things can still happen between then and now. I don't really know whether we're on schedule or running behind, but I know that the GC (my FIL) is really frustrated with us because we aren't making decisions quickly enough. We're doing the best we can, but it seems like a lot is going on right now! I have lots more appointments than I ever did before because I'm carrying twins, and the house decisions seem endless. Plus I worry about budget, and how much we'll have to spend fixing up our current house in order to sell. We have some baby gear, but I'm guessing we'll need at least one more of a lot of stuff, not to mention furniture for the new house... Argh! I'm about to lose my mind!



abic77 said:


> Loving the animation Cliqmo!!!! I was around a 34DD and I'm now a bloody G cup!!!!! how the hell did that happen!! I bought some padded non-mat bras and also some mat/nursing bras which have no padding. It's that cold in this office i have to wear the padded ones to hide my big burger-nips but they still show through the padding anyway!!! Ggggrrrrr having mahooosive norks really isn't all that is it???

I love that animation, too! OMG, "having mahooosive norks really isn't all that is it???" -- I wish I could hear you say this, I bet it sounds so cute (I'm American, from the Mid-West, so I really love to hear people talking from the other side of the ocean). So, I started out as a 34F for so many years before I started having kids. I think I grew a cup size every time. Now, pregnant, I'm wearing a 36GG. But I have been planning to have a breast reduction FOREVER. So, once I'm done nursing these little monkeys, I'm booking a reduction and I'm going to try to go for a C cup. I hate these big old things!



RedRose19 said:


> i hate my bbs at the moment :dohh: there not sore anymore only if its cold and the blood goes out of them :shocked: then its so painful but they are just too big im wondering how the hell will i manage to breast feed with them being this big lol i think there an e cup now but i bought some there last week and they feel abit loose :dohh:

I also deal with rather large breasts, and I wanted to reassure you that it is still possible to feed babies even though sometimes it seems overwhelming. It's funny because I come from a family where no one breastfeeds, and so they all looked at me like I was a weirdo when I did it. They also made jokes about me suffocating my babies, but that never happened, either. :)



harri said:


> How long is everyone planning on taking off for maternity leave?

You all make me jealous because your maternity leave is so long! I will probably get 8 weeks, covered by short-term disability, since I'm having a c-section, but then I may take a couple of weeks vacation time, or possibly unpaid, on top of that. I feel like I'm lucky because I work from home, so I don't have to leave my babies and go to the office, but it can be hard to get back into the work routine when your heart is at home. I have a part-time nanny who has been with our family for the past 1.5 years, and she is excited about the twins coming, so I know I have good help available during my maternity leave and beyond, but I don't really know what to expect when it comes to raising twins. I know that the first year will be the hardest, but it's not an impossible task!



RedRose19 said:


> yeah 21 today :thumbup: lol im finally 21 im the last of my friends to 21 haha i always feel like the baby of the group, and im finally old enough to go in the best club here and i cant cuz im preg :dohh: oh well it will have to be my hen night instead :winkwink:

Holy moly, happy belated 21st birthday! Now I'm super curious about ages on this thread. Am I the oldest? I just turned 35 in November. About going out, you will have other opportunities to party with your friends once the baby is born. I hope you still had a great time with your girlfriends!



TrAyBaby said:


> Just for funzies here is a pic of me and my sis on Christmas day (she invitied me & my OH down to hers for the holidays, was such an awesome day). I was 17 weeks and she was 32 weeks

Cute picture of you and your sister!



abic77 said:


> So....quick question.....that pic just reminded me about the sticky out belly button question i had.....does everyone get an outty when pregnant? if so when does it happen? I have noticed in the last week or so that my belly button which used to be quite deep has kinda "risen" to the surface....it's now a very shallow belly button which i am finding rather cool!!!
> 
> So.....what's the verdict...outty for all and all for outty or what?

Mine has poked out during every pregnancy. It's poked out now, too. Although, I showed my cousin over Christmas and she thought it looked weird. It's not pretty anymore, all stretched out and lopsided because both of my older boys stretched out my skin asymmetrically. I had my belly button pierced in college, and DH thinks it's time to give up the piercing, but I just can't. I put a flexible plastic ring in the piercing so it doesn't rip my skin as my belly grows. My belly button sticks out further than the piercing.



abic77 said:


> OMG meant to say....i had a dream last night that i was on a chairlift and it snapped over a really high valley! i literally jumped in the bed in my sleep and woke up and my heart was literally racing!!!! felt so so so scared and then started worrying about the impact that it would have on baby!!! I'm sure s/he was totally unaware!!
> 
> Still having the 'scared-i'm-gonna-see-a-ghost' thing when i go to the loo in the night too!
> 
> On a positive note i had a really raunchy dream the other night that i was bonking Mark Whalberg ! whooooop! he had a massive willy too!

Yes, the lifelike dreams are a trip! Mmm. Marky Mark!



cricket in VA said:


> Ok...no need to worry. She tested and it doesn't appear to be amniotic fluid. It's either CM or pee...good times :thumbup: I also got to hear babby's heartbeat and it's normal, so all is good!

I'm glad you're not leaking amniotic fluid! I would say it's probably CM, I doubt you're peeing yourself as this is your first pregnancy, right? I haven't experienced a difference in my ability to keep pee in my bladder, but I guess that's one of the rare upsides to having c-sections. :)



gigglesems said:


> Hey ladies - hope that you are all well. I havent posted on here for a while but thought I would pop in and let you know I had my scan at the beginning of the week and we are team pink. That will make DS and 2 DDs! We didnt mind either way as we already have one of each - just happy that everything is well and she is happy and healthy!
> 
> Hope that you all finding time to rest and take it easy at times and that you had a lovely xmas and new year! x

Congratulation on team pink, giggles! I am definitely feeling like I'm in the minority!



RedRose19 said:


> omg omg omg ladies :happydance: we just found our lease and it ends this month :happydance: which means we can take the house omg at the mo were living in a very small 2 bed apartment where the kitchen and living area is all one room, it is sp tiny and were movng into a whole house! which a separate kitchen and living room and 3 big bedrooms :wacko: we will be spoilt for room now and 3 bathrooms
> i think i could cry with happiness.. its also a 2 min walk from the train station for david to get into college :cloud9:

RedRose, I'm so happy to hear that everything is working out with your lease and you're able to move into the place you really love! It's wonderful when things work out this way. Just take it easy during the move and don't lift anything too heavy!

OK, I'm finally all caught up. I had my 16 week U/S last Friday, and they confirmed two boys, both measuring right on track. I am dealing with the cold from hell and I don't see an end in sight. That's about it from me! Take care, everyone!


----------



## LittleBird

emma1985 said:


> View attachment 323922
> 
> 
> Right girls, scan in just over an hour, just going to get my hubby and go! so excited im shaking, so nervous too, cant believe this is the last time we will see the baby before he/she is born!!
> 
> Yay for Cantaloupe!! :happydance:Cannot believe it, doesnt seem that long along baby was an apple pip!!
> 
> I will post as soon as I can!!
> 
> Emma
> 
> :happydance::cloud9::happydance:

Good luck at your scan! It has gone by pretty fast, I agree!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Good luck Emma! I know, I can not believe how fast this pregnancy is going. Is everyone else finding it going fast? With my first, it dragged soooo much! Although I'm tempted to think that it dragged more in the second half as I was so fed up from about 28 weeks!!

Congrats on the 2 baby boys Littlebird!! How lovely to have twins. There seems to be a lot of ladies having twins at the moment. There was 1 lady on our September Stars thread but there were a couple who posted at the beginning on this thread. 

Red rose that's fab news!! Will you post pics of your new house? I love looking at houses! lol We moved from a freezing cold, old end terrace house when I was 13 weeks pregnant with Holly. The house we used to live in had no garden, was freezing, had a minging kitchen and just old and falling apart. The house we live in now is newish (15 years old), nice kitchen, 3 bedrooms and is just generally in a nicer area. I was sooo happy when we moved here and I cried as I was so happy that we could bring baby home to a lovely, clean new house :) It's not that clean now though ha ha! Not now Holly's running about causing chaos! 

I've been feeling a bit nesty already though, feeling compelled to get everthing spic and span. We're selling one of our sofas. They are bloody lovely but we ordered them for the old house and the living room in this house is slightly too small for them. They fit, but they don't leave a lot of room! So we're keeping the 4 seater and replacing the 3 seater with a cuddle chair or something similar, so that we can make more room for Holly's toys and baby items. At the mo we'd struggle for room for the moses basket, swing and playmat down here, as Holly's toys currently take up all the available space! 

Probably done a bit too much today, should be resting but I hate sitting still doing nothing. Took Holly for a walk to the park and spent half an hour there. I love taking her but it is hard on my back and hips! Then after lunch I did a big clean up and got the house looking nice again. Think I'm gonna pay for that later, but hey it needed doing!


----------



## RedRose19

wow littlebird i bet that took you awhile to catch up :haha: thats so cool your building a house i bet its gonna be amazing! :) and how lovely to bring babies home to.
thanks for the advise and support it does help me feel better esp the doppler and breast feeding as i dont have much advise for either lol
i hope your appt's are going well and bubbas are doing well :hugs:

just read about the twins being boys congrats :happydance: how lovely


----------



## RedRose19

Emzywemzy said:


> Good luck Emma! I know, I can not believe how fast this pregnancy is going. Is everyone else finding it going fast? With my first, it dragged soooo much! Although I'm tempted to think that it dragged more in the second half as I was so fed up from about 28 weeks!!
> 
> Congrats on the 2 baby boys Littlebird!! How lovely to have twins. There seems to be a lot of ladies having twins at the moment. There was 1 lady on our September Stars thread but there were a couple who posted at the beginning on this thread.
> 
> Red rose that's fab news!! Will you post pics of your new house? I love looking at houses! lol We moved from a freezing cold, old end terrace house when I was 13 weeks pregnant with Holly. The house we used to live in had no garden, was freezing, had a minging kitchen and just old and falling apart. The house we live in now is newish (15 years old), nice kitchen, 3 bedrooms and is just generally in a nicer area. I was sooo happy when we moved here and I cried as I was so happy that we could bring baby home to a lovely, clean new house :) It's not that clean now though ha ha! Not now Holly's running about causing chaos!
> 
> I've been feeling a bit nesty already though, feeling compelled to get everthing spic and span. We're selling one of our sofas. They are bloody lovely but we ordered them for the old house and the living room in this house is slightly too small for them. They fit, but they don't leave a lot of room! So we're keeping the 4 seater and replacing the 3 seater with a cuddle chair or something similar, so that we can make more room for Holly's toys and baby items. At the mo we'd struggle for room for the moses basket, swing and playmat down here, as Holly's toys currently take up all the available space!
> 
> Probably done a bit too much today, should be resting but I hate sitting still doing nothing. Took Holly for a walk to the park and spent half an hour there. I love taking her but it is hard on my back and hips! Then after lunch I did a big clean up and got the house looking nice again. Think I'm gonna pay for that later, but hey it needed doing!


yes i will def post pics after we get the confirmed lease signed and its def ours you know just incase for some reason something happens but all going well keys will be ours on monday! :happydance: i will post pics of before moved in and after..

the living room was empty but thats cuz they are putting in a new couch and arm chairs so excited


----------



## gemgem77

Congrats on the boys Littlebird you must be so excited!

I was just wondering if any of you could give me some advice, I have got an uncomfortable feeling underneath my boobs but above the top of my bump, feels almost like a stitch, does anyone know what it could be?xx


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

My mum has got me thinking about gender. I've has 2 scans so far and I have another 5 lined up (at 19, 22, 26, 32 & 36 weeks). She's convinced I won't be able to avoid finding out what we're having. I kinda agree with her but ideally I'd like to stay team yellow. Should I just admit defeat and find out the sex at the next scan (the doctor said we could tell us then if we wanted to know)?

If we did find out, then I'd want to keep it quiet and only tell immediate family (and you lot, of course lol) but there's no way my OH could keep his big mouth shut lol. I mean, it would make buying stuff much easier...

:shrug:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Louise I don't think there's any reason you can't stay on team yellow if that's what you want, just make sure you say at the beginning of each scan that you don't want to know, as they really have to look to find out. I think it's unusual for you to be able to see by accident. But if you want to find out and keep it to yourselves, then go for it!

Gem could be trapped air? Or indigestion? Sometimes you feel things in weird places when pregnant as everything gets pushed up and shifted around baby x


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Emzy! Your probably right and it's just trapped wind, it's not the sort of pain that makes me worried it's just uncomfortable x


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

I'm totally overthinking the gender issue lol. My next scan isn't till 1st Feb so maybe I'll just see how I feel on the day :haha:

On a different note, I think I'm starting to feel flutters :happydance:


----------



## Euronova

Congrats RedRose on the house!! how exciting!!

Starting to feel the baby move i think, which i am surprised about as i also have an anterior placenta.
Today book my 20 weeks scan for the 10th of February... now the battle of will to remain team yellow!!
Went to see the uppababy today and we loved it. They are doing us a great deal with the pram, the maxi cosi pebble, the car base, an uppababy foot muff and a cup holder for £850 instead of £1200 and they agreed to hold the price for us until after the 20 weeks scan, so we will order it all then.
MIL is treating us to most of it which is lovely :) and my parents to the bedroom furniture so that is helping greatly with our finances :)


----------



## pink23

Im getting that uncomfortable feeling to its very odd lol.
redrose-glad your out of apartment, our flat has no stairs and for the last 2 years i have bumped up and down the pushchair the stairs. worst thing is we cant move yet as we need to sell the flat first.
little bird- congrats on twin boys how exciting.
Ive had a busy day and probably walked about 4 miles today plus running after caleb. So just relaxing now while dinnner cooks and evryone sleeps x


----------



## LittleBird

Emzywemzy said:


> Is everyone else finding it going fast? With my first, it dragged soooo much! Although I'm tempted to think that it dragged more in the second half as I was so fed up from about 28 weeks!!
> 
> Congrats on the 2 baby boys Littlebird!! How lovely to have twins. There seems to be a lot of ladies having twins at the moment. There was 1 lady on our September Stars thread but there were a couple who posted at the beginning on this thread.
> 
> I've been feeling a bit nesty already though, feeling compelled to get everthing spic and span. We're selling one of our sofas. They are bloody lovely but we ordered them for the old house and the living room in this house is slightly too small for them. They fit, but they don't leave a lot of room! So we're keeping the 4 seater and replacing the 3 seater with a cuddle chair or something similar, so that we can make more room for Holly's toys and baby items. At the mo we'd struggle for room for the moses basket, swing and playmat down here, as Holly's toys currently take up all the available space!
> 
> Probably done a bit too much today, should be resting but I hate sitting still doing nothing. Took Holly for a walk to the park and spent half an hour there. I love taking her but it is hard on my back and hips! Then after lunch I did a big clean up and got the house looking nice again. Think I'm gonna pay for that later, but hey it needed doing!

When I was pregnant with DS2, the beginning seemed to go fast, but the aches and pains came sooner, so the end dragged by. I am scared that this pregnancy will fly by, since we'll be so busy with house stuff and there will be more doctor's appointments. I'm hoping that they don't come too early, that would also make the pregnancy short!

I am excited about the twins. A little scared, too. :) I have had so many people asking us whether they're natural twins, and I'm more open with stuff, so I don't mind answering, but DH doesn't really want to tell people. So I try to respect his feelings about it.

Sounds like you are doing a lot to get the house ready for the baby, as well as taking care of Holly. I am feeling really spoiled because the nanny helps so much and I work from home, so my schedule is very flexible. If I need a nap, I just take one. I am trying to take it easy, because I don't want to be put on bedrest later. Things are definitely getting harder, though.


----------



## LittleBird

pink23 said:


> Im getting that uncomfortable feeling to its very odd lol.
> redrose-glad your out of apartment, our flat has no stairs and for the last 2 years i have bumped up and down the pushchair the stairs. worst thing is we cant move yet as we need to sell the flat first.
> little bird- congrats on twin boys how exciting.
> Ive had a busy day and probably walked about 4 miles today plus running after caleb. So just relaxing now while dinnner cooks and evryone sleeps x

Wow, girl! You are busy! On Tuesdays, DH goes to the gym early, so I wake up and get the boys ready and then get them both to school. We are always running late in the mornings, so we were nearly running to the bus stop and I was feeling a cramp in my side, plus I have this stupid cold, so I was coughing uncontrollably once we got there. Then we get back home, I put DS2 in the car and take him to preschool, where I have to walk him downstairs, get him into class, then walk back up and out to the parking lot. I got home from that and felt like I was going to die! Out of breath, crampy, tired, etc. I know it's normal to feel out of breath more because of the pregnancy, but I'm really starting to struggle. I told DH he may need to help with the boys before going to work on Tuesdays, especially starting at 24 weeks!


----------



## babyd0310

Littlebird - Congrats on the twin boys!

Redrose - Congrats on the house!

Well, I haven't had a great day, been feeling a bit poorly and I passed out at work which wasn't fun! Spoke to my midwife and she just said I need to make sure I am eating and drinking enough and get some vitamins. I was really bad when I was pregnant with Grace, I fainted loads and when I was quite heavily pregnant I fainted in the bank and landed on an old man!! So it looks like I will be the same this time, we are going to Disneyland Paris in 2 weeks so want to try and make myself better and hopefully the SPD won't be playing me up to much!


----------



## babyd0310

Oh Gemgem just seen you have been feeling dizzy aswell! It's not fun at all!!


----------



## Gemini85

20 weeks! Woop! Last night whilst laying on my back I saw her kick! Wish OH hadn't been asleep! Today I got a yummy mummy changing bag as my half way treat! I love it, but wonder if it'll be big enough! 

My lower tummy has been feeling very tender, is this normal? Still as tired as I was in first tri, although OH thinks I'm just being lazy, been pulling the pregnancy card on occasions! X


----------



## babyd0310

Gemini85 said:


> 20 weeks! Woop! Last night whilst laying on my back I saw her kick! Wish OH hadn't been asleep! Today I got a yummy mummy changing bag as my half way treat! I love it, but wonder if it'll be big enough!
> 
> My lower tummy has been feeling very tender, is this normal? Still as tired as I was in first tri, although OH thinks I'm just being lazy, been pulling the pregnancy card on occasions! X

Ah what yummy mummy one did you get?? I really wanna get one! 
I'm not sure about your tummy, mine is ok but doesn't mean to say it's not normal!x


----------



## LittleBird

babyd0310 said:


> Well, I haven't had a great day, been feeling a bit poorly and I passed out at work which wasn't fun! Spoke to my midwife and she just said I need to make sure I am eating and drinking enough and get some vitamins. I was really bad when I was pregnant with Grace, I fainted loads and when I was quite heavily pregnant I fainted in the bank and landed on an old man!! So it looks like I will be the same this time, we are going to Disneyland Paris in 2 weeks so want to try and make myself better and hopefully the SPD won't be playing me up to much!

I am sorry you've been passing out! That's kinda scary, I hope you can get it resolved before going to the park! I do get dizzy from time to time, but not to the point of passing out yet.



Gemini85 said:


> My lower tummy has been feeling very tender, is this normal? Still as tired as I was in first tri, although OH thinks I'm just being lazy, been pulling the pregnancy card on occasions! X

I haven't felt any tenderness, lately. I felt it in the very beginning, maybe it's just stretching pains?


----------



## Emzywemzy

I've got a yummy mummy bag! Love it! Plenty of room for everything, its massive!


----------



## babyd0310

What one do you have Emzy? I've just been lying here with my top up and SAW the baby kick!! They are having a proper little wiggle about in there!x


----------



## abic77

Hi all!

Can't believe how many updates there's been since i last checked last night!!

So glad emmas scan went well and she stayed team yellow! that takes some willpower!

Just quickly checking in to say i have had an injection in my hand today which is killing me so can't really type :-( It may be a couple days til i can get on again peeps as what with sore hand (can't actually even hold a pen & write!) and work is horrendously busy i wont get opportunity to get on unfortunately! Looking forward to reading all the updates tho when i get chance!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend and good luck for the scan jellytots! can't wait to hear all avout it!


----------



## Emzywemzy

This is the one I have:

https://www.pinklining.co.uk/shop/c...my-mummy-peppermint-bottom-of-the-garden-nylo

Excited for my scan in the morning! It's at 8.10am though :coffee: :sleep:


----------



## babyd0310

Emzywemzy said:


> This is the one I have:
> 
> https://www.pinklining.co.uk/shop/c...my-mummy-peppermint-bottom-of-the-garden-nylo
> 
> Excited for my scan in the morning! It's at 8.10am though :coffee: :sleep:

Thats the one I like! And also this one 

https://www.pinklining.co.uk/shop/changing-bags/yummy-mummy/yummy-mummy-thistle-and-dragonfly

Have fun at your scan! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh yes that's lovely too! I want a new one LOL Can't really justify spending £75 on a bag that I've already got lol


----------



## babyd0310

Haha I am trying to explain to OH that it is a good investment!


----------



## Emzywemzy

They defo are! Worth every penny. I love mine, not just because it looks nice but because it's so practical with all the space and different pockets.


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

I'm trying to convince OH that if he can spend a fortune on tattoos (he's getting his arm finished off) then I can spend £75 on a changing bag. He hasn't said no, so I think my argument worked :haha:

This is the one I like, cos it's pretty unisex (and just pretty lol)

https://www.pinklining.co.uk/shop/c...be-messenger/mama-et-bebe-blue-birds-and-bows


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ooh that's lovely!!


----------



## emma1985

Hey girlies,

Sorry for being so slack! Scan went perfectly, was pretty amasing and hubby and I were both in love with our bubba instantly! (Again) - we stayed team yellow, songographer told us to look away when she check that region, so I'm maybe thinking boy!? She told us twice to look away so I think maybe he was proudly showing his bits?! The lady said she thought the baby was bonny, which I. Thought was a sweet thing to say. Baby now measures 23cm (hence my big bump!!) and all checks were good.

So good luck to everyone else,

Emma xx


----------



## cliqmo

Hey congratulations girls on your successful scans :yipee:


So DH dropped a bombshell on me tonight that he cant attend the scan next week because he is on a course. It might just be hormones or underlying fear of scans since the MMC was identified by one last time, but I am beyond gutted he isnt doing everything in his power to get the time off :cry:

Sorry if I bring down the tone of an otherwise chirpy thread, I just needed to share :hugs:


----------



## TrAyBaby

emma1985 said:


> Hey girlies,
> 
> Sorry for being so slack! Scan went perfectly, was pretty amasing and hubby and I were both in love with our bubba instantly! (Again) - we stayed team yellow, songographer told us to look away when she check that region, so I'm maybe thinking boy!? She told us twice to look away so I think maybe he was proudly showing his bits?! The lady said she thought the baby was bonny, which I. Thought was a sweet thing to say. Baby now measures 23cm (hence my big bump!!) and all checks were good.
> 
> So good luck to everyone else,
> 
> Emma xx

23cm thats amazing, now you have me totally wondering how big my bubba is. Did anyone else get a measurement at their 20 week scan. My scan isn't till next wednesday.......boooooooo seems so far away BUT tomorrow night (yes Friday 13th) im flying down to visit my sister in London for the weekend as its her baby shower on saturday :happydance: EXCITED MUCH :happydance:


----------



## LittleBird

emma1985 said:


> Scan went perfectly, was pretty amasing and hubby and I were both in love with our bubba instantly! (Again) - we stayed team yellow, songographer told us to look away when she check that region, so I'm maybe thinking boy!? She told us twice to look away so I think maybe he was proudly showing his bits?! The lady said she thought the baby was bonny, which I. Thought was a sweet thing to say. Baby now measures 23cm (hence my big bump!!) and all checks were good.

So glad your scan went well! And I'm glad you weren't inadvertently exposed to any baby private parts! I was just looking at our scan pics, and it's amazing how clear and detailed they are nowadays. You can tell so much about how they'll look. I'm sure your baby is quite beautiful.



cliqmo said:


> So DH dropped a bombshell on me tonight that he cant attend the scan next week because he is on a course. It might just be hormones or underlying fear of scans since the MMC was identified by one last time, but I am beyond gutted he isnt doing everything in his power to get the time off :cry:
> 
> Sorry if I bring down the tone of an otherwise chirpy thread, I just needed to share :hugs:

Don't apologize! It's perfectly normal to be upset by something like that. My DH went to the 12 week, but he wasn't interested in going to the 16 week, because they guessed the genders at 12. He went to the big scans with our other kids, but he never went to doctor appointments or anything like that. I still kinda expected him to go to ultrasounds, since that's such a fun experience. But since I'll be getting so many scans this time, I understand him needing to stay at work for most of them. And the whole PAL experience is difficult, to be sure! I still get scared right before a scan, even though things have gone well so far.

Even though DH couldn't go on Friday, he was texting me before I even left the hospital, to find out how things went. So maybe sharing the info and pics with him will help? Ideally, he'd be there, of course. But if that's not possible, keeping him in the loop will be good. Plus, you know we'll all be waiting to see scan pics as soon as you can put them on BnB! :)


----------



## emma1985

Just won this on ebay

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150733035595?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## babyd0310

Emma - So glad your scan went well! I feel like time is dragging until it is my turn! And that crib is lovely! We are borrowing a similar one from a friend. 

Cliqmo - I can understand you feeling upset, I would be the same! I have a few scans this pregnancy so my OH will not be coming to all of them. Like Littlebird said, just make him feel involves as much as you can and i'm sure he really would love to be there with you x


----------



## TrAyBaby

just a quickie folks to say eeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkk im finally 20 weeks today :happydance: YAY half way there. I went on the scales this morning and ive now put on 12lbs WOW but honestly i dont care. Today is also the first day i am wearing maternity clothes. My regular work trousers still fit but are snug so i thought what the hey im 20 weeks now i can wear them. They are a little loose but im sure i'll grow into them. Have to shoot off to work now but will post my bump pic after work before i fly off to my sisters for the weekend :happydance:

Have a great day everyone x


----------



## harri

Congrats on reaching 20 weeks TrAybaby! I'm 20 weeks and 12lbs up too :) 

I've been in maternity clothes for ages though haha x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi all
20 week scan went fab! All healthy and still a girlie! Only thing is have a low lying placenta so have to have another scan at 32 weeks to check if its moved. I had this with Holly and it had moved by 32 weeks. Will post pics later, just waiting for consultant appt now x


----------



## Gemini85

Emzywemzy said:


> This is the one I have:
> 
> https://www.pinklining.co.uk/shop/c...my-mummy-peppermint-bottom-of-the-garden-nylo
> 
> Excited for my scan in the morning! It's at 8.10am though :coffee: :sleep:

That's the same one I got!!! OH is pleased its not pink! He thinks they should do a yummy daddy range-such a tart!

Come on 3.35.....argh! Knew I should've booked first thing!!!! Off to watch OBEM on the sky planner....x


----------



## gemgem77

Morning everyone, congrats on all the scans this is so exciting!!

I absolutely LOVE the changing bags on the website you are all getting they are gorgeous. So Emzy you think it's definitely a good investment to spend £75 on a changing bag? I will have to discuss this with dh tonight!!!

Babyd the dizziness isn't great is it but poor you I haven't actually fainted, take care of yourself.

You must be soooo excited Laura for your scan!! xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

I defo think they are worth it gemgem, they are fab bags and you use a changing bag sooo much. For me, it has pretty much replaced my handbag!

Here's my little lady, face up! The pics weren't all that great as she was in a funny position. Had to go for a walk and have a bar of chocolate and a drink so get her to move a bit so they could see all chambers of the heart. Was amazing, could see so much :) Still a little girlie too. 

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/408109_10151169635525473_743965472_22553203_1976255551_n.jpg

At least I get to see her again at 32 weeks too! Consultant appointment went fine, happy for me to have a normal birth if this placenta moves out of the way! It did last time, so I have high hopes x


----------



## RedRose19

cliqmo said:


> Hey congratulations girls on your successful scans :yipee:
> 
> 
> So DH dropped a bombshell on me tonight that he cant attend the scan next week because he is on a course. It might just be hormones or underlying fear of scans since the MMC was identified by one last time, but I am beyond gutted he isnt doing everything in his power to get the time off :cry:
> 
> Sorry if I bring down the tone of an otherwise chirpy thread, I just needed to share :hugs:

i totally understand my oh couldnt go to our 12 week scan.. it upset me so much, and my oh was gutted, take a friends or your mother :hugs: just so your not alone, im sure everything will go great :hugs:


----------



## harri

Awwww yay! Congrats on your great scan Emzy! 
You've got me so excited for Tuesday!! Xxx


----------



## gemgem77

Lovely pic Emzy!!

I must admit I am starting to get a few panic attacks about the amount of things we still have to get but I'm sure that's noraml for anyone about to bring a little person into the world lol xx


----------



## babyd0310

Ah lovely pic Emzy!! Hopefully your placenta will move if it did last time! Gemgem I feel exactly the same, we have not bout anything expect put deposit down on pram. Starting to worry slightly about where we are going to live, but it will all work out!! I miss not having a nursery and decorating like we did with Grace xx


----------



## RedRose19

im so excited i started feeling proper kicks since yesterday :cloud9: s/he woke me up this morning with there kicking :)


----------



## pink23

Hi girls just wondered if your feeling tired and if it's all the time. I had 9 hours sleep yesterday and by 10 I wanted to sleep again . I had low levels of iron last pregnancy but wasn't told until after birth. Hae any of you had your bloods checked ? xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Another piccy of baby Evie at 20 weeks 5 days:
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/378503_10151169636495473_743965472_22553206_1924680826_n.jpg


----------



## TrAyBaby

awwww man i didnt know it was possible to feel even broodier when actually pregnant but all the scan pics and updates have completely made me all musshy. Congrats girlies on your scans, glad they all went well.

Here is me this morning at 20 WEEKS and wearing my first pair of maternity trousers. Spent all day pulling them up but by goodness they were comfy. 


So excitied have to leave for the airport in about an hour, cant wait to see my sister again and cant wait for her baby shower tomorrow. Have a great weekend everyone x
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Emzywemzy

Have a great trip!


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Great scans and bumps everyone! :thumbup:

I've been a wee bit achey today. I wonder if I'm due a growth spurt? I hope so since I don't really have a bump yet. Definitely feeling flutters now, only occasionally though but it's still early yet. :)


----------



## RedRose19

here is my 18 week bump :)
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20120113_3.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 3









Snapshot_20120113_6.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jelly tots

gigglesems said:


> Hey ladies - hope that you are all well. I havent posted on here for a while but thought I would pop in and let you know I had my scan at the beginning of the week and we are team pink. That will make DS and 2 DDs! We didnt mind either way as we already have one of each - just happy that everything is well and she is happy and healthy!
> 
> Hope that you all finding time to rest and take it easy at times and that you had a lovely xmas and new year! x

glad everything is well, oo exciting you are on team pink too.



dt1234565 said:


> Congrats to all those who have had scans and good luck to thoses whose scans are today and in the next week or so.
> 
> Had my scan Tuesday,the scan went great, the sister scanning us was lovely and baby is measuring around 19 to 20 weeks depending on what measurement it was but basically on track and not big thank goodness!
> 
> She still is very much a she and very highlighted white lines, I could of told myself it was a girl I was seeing!
> 
> It now all seems so real, I bought some great sale outfits and babygrows yesterday, some in 3-6 months but all bargains, things reduced from £18 to £2 and stuff, just amazing!
> 
> I have also decided to just get a Maclaren Techno double. I don't think it's worth forking out much on a double as am not sure how much Sonny will be in it. I also tried collapsing and lifting some yesterday and I couldn't do it, I had plates put in my left wrist last year and it's fairly weak, I have trouble opening a packet of crisps! So I am very happy i have made a decision and our buggy won't be costing the earth!
> 
> xxxx

glad your scan went well, some good bargain shopping there too x



RedRose19 said:


> congrats giggles on the baby girl this thread will be a girl boom by the sounds of it :)
> 
> omg omg omg ladies :happydance: we just found our lease and it ends this month :happydance: which means we can take the house omg at the mo were living in a very small 2 bed apartment where the kitchen and living area is all one room, it is sp tiny and were movng into a whole house! which a separate kitchen and living room and 3 big bedrooms :wacko: we will be spoilt for room now and 3 bathrooms
> i think i could cry with happiness.. its also a 2 min walk from the train station for david to get into college :cloud9:

thats fantastic news about the house, hope all still goes to plan and look forward to seeing pics x



LittleBird said:


> OK, I'm finally all caught up. I had my 16 week U/S last Friday, and they confirmed two boys, both measuring right on track. I am dealing with the cold from hell and I don't see an end in sight. That's about it from me! Take care, everyone!

so pleased your scan went well too, hope you are feeling better very soon, the colds seem to be doing the rounds at the moment.



gemgem77 said:


> Congrats on the boys Littlebird you must be so excited!
> 
> I was just wondering if any of you could give me some advice, I have got an uncomfortable feeling underneath my boobs but above the top of my bump, feels almost like a stitch, does anyone know what it could be?xx

i have that uncomfortable feeling all of the time, twice it has developed into full blown very painful indigestion/trapped wind (hence my trip to emergency mat ward before christmas) i try and stay upright and move about a bit after eating or drinking to make sure everything moves down a bit and settles, rather than me sitting and scrunching everything up even more. i do still get it mildly sometimes but normally when i have eaten too big a portion or something very stodgy.



Hi I'm Louise said:


> I'm totally overthinking the gender issue lol. My next scan isn't till 1st Feb so maybe I'll just see how I feel on the day :haha:
> 
> On a different note, I think I'm starting to feel flutters :happydance:

yey! for flutters :)



Euronova said:


> Congrats RedRose on the house!! how exciting!!
> 
> Starting to feel the baby move i think, which i am surprised about as i also have an anterior placenta.
> Today book my 20 weeks scan for the 10th of February... now the battle of will to remain team yellow!!
> Went to see the uppababy today and we loved it. They are doing us a great deal with the pram, the maxi cosi pebble, the car base, an uppababy foot muff and a cup holder for £850 instead of £1200 and they agreed to hold the price for us until after the 20 weeks scan, so we will order it all then.
> MIL is treating us to most of it which is lovely :) and my parents to the bedroom furniture so that is helping greatly with our finances :)

thats fab if you are feeling things now, even with an anterior placenta.
the 10th feb will fly here so not long for you to wait :) fab news about the pushchair too



babyd0310 said:


> Littlebird - Congrats on the twin boys!
> 
> Redrose - Congrats on the house!
> 
> Well, I haven't had a great day, been feeling a bit poorly and I passed out at work which wasn't fun! Spoke to my midwife and she just said I need to make sure I am eating and drinking enough and get some vitamins. I was really bad when I was pregnant with Grace, I fainted loads and when I was quite heavily pregnant I fainted in the bank and landed on an old man!! So it looks like I will be the same this time, we are going to Disneyland Paris in 2 weeks so want to try and make myself better and hopefully the SPD won't be playing me up to much!

hope you are feeling better now, make sure you eat and drink at regular intervals, keep a food diary of times etc and how you are feeling to see if you need a more even spread of sugars etc



Gemini85 said:


> 20 weeks! Woop! Last night whilst laying on my back I saw her kick! Wish OH hadn't been asleep! Today I got a yummy mummy changing bag as my half way treat! I love it, but wonder if it'll be big enough!
> 
> My lower tummy has been feeling very tender, is this normal? Still as tired as I was in first tri, although OH thinks I'm just being lazy, been pulling the pregnancy card on occasions! X

thats great you have been able to see her kick, ive not had that yet but cannot wait, happy enough feeling him/her move around though.



abic77 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Can't believe how many updates there's been since i last checked last night!!
> 
> So glad emmas scan went well and she stayed team yellow! that takes some willpower!
> 
> Just quickly checking in to say i have had an injection in my hand today which is killing me so can't really type :-( It may be a couple days til i can get on again peeps as what with sore hand (can't actually even hold a pen & write!) and work is horrendously busy i wont get opportunity to get on unfortunately! Looking forward to reading all the updates tho when i get chance!
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely weekend and good luck for the scan jellytots! can't wait to hear all avout it!

hope your hand is feeling better abi, looking forward to catching up when it is better and you have got over your busy period at work.x



emma1985 said:


> Hey girlies,
> 
> Sorry for being so slack! Scan went perfectly, was pretty amasing and hubby and I were both in love with our bubba instantly! (Again) - we stayed team yellow, songographer told us to look away when she check that region, so I'm maybe thinking boy!? She told us twice to look away so I think maybe he was proudly showing his bits?! The lady said she thought the baby was bonny, which I. Thought was a sweet thing to say. Baby now measures 23cm (hence my big bump!!) and all checks were good.
> 
> So good luck to everyone else,
> 
> Emma xx

oooo thats exciting if it was really clear what the sex was, good on her for telling you to look away, ive heard a lot of bad stories where they havent and their little boys bits were there for all to see.
glad everything went well and all the measurements are good :)



cliqmo said:


> Hey congratulations girls on your successful scans :yipee:
> 
> 
> So DH dropped a bombshell on me tonight that he cant attend the scan next week because he is on a course. It might just be hormones or underlying fear of scans since the MMC was identified by one last time, but I am beyond gutted he isnt doing everything in his power to get the time off :cry:
> 
> Sorry if I bring down the tone of an otherwise chirpy thread, I just needed to share :hugs:

oh no, dont be silly of course you wont bring the tone down, thats what we are all here for. is there anyone you can get to go with you instead? with him being on a course im sure it would make his day to have updates and a pic texted. also perfect excuse for him to get you a pressie ;) 



Emzywemzy said:


> I defo think they are worth it gemgem, they are fab bags and you use a changing bag sooo much. For me, it has pretty much replaced my handbag!
> 
> Here's my little lady, face up! The pics weren't all that great as she was in a funny position. Had to go for a walk and have a bar of chocolate and a drink so get her to move a bit so they could see all chambers of the heart. Was amazing, could see so much :) Still a little girlie too.
> 
> https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/408109_10151169635525473_743965472_22553203_1976255551_n.jpg
> 
> At least I get to see her again at 32 weeks too! Consultant appointment went fine, happy for me to have a normal birth if this placenta moves out of the way! It did last time, so I have high hopes x

lovely pic :) glad everything went well. hope the placenta moves out of the way for you to have a normal birth.



RedRose19 said:


> im so excited i started feeling proper kicks since yesterday :cloud9: s/he woke me up this morning with there kicking :)

aww how cute 



pink23 said:


> Hi girls just wondered if your feeling tired and if it's all the time. I had 9 hours sleep yesterday and by 10 I wanted to sleep again . I had low levels of iron last pregnancy but wasn't told until after birth. Hae any of you had your bloods checked ? xx

im tired all of the time no matter how much sleep i get on a night. been awful this last week back at work and starting a new job as being trained up takes a lot of energy, plus an hours commute both ways, then over the three week xmas hols i got used to having afternoon catnaps - oops! 
had my bloods checked and iron is fine (im also still taking pre-natals to make sure) just one of those things with baby growing so quickly etc, hopefully it will ease off a bit for us.x



TrAyBaby said:


> awwww man i didnt know it was possible to feel even broodier when actually pregnant but all the scan pics and updates have completely made me all musshy. Congrats girlies on your scans, glad they all went well.
> 
> Here is me this morning at 20 WEEKS and wearing my first pair of maternity trousers. Spent all day pulling them up but by goodness they were comfy.
> 
> 
> So excitied have to leave for the airport in about an hour, cant wait to see my sister again and cant wait for her baby shower tomorrow. Have a great weekend everyone x

lovely bump there :)



Hi I'm Louise said:


> Great scans and bumps everyone! :thumbup:
> 
> I've been a wee bit achey today. I wonder if I'm due a growth spurt? I hope so since I don't really have a bump yet. Definitely feeling flutters now, only occasionally though but it's still early yet. :)

i get achey every now and again so i wouldnt worry too much chick. thats great you have started feeling movements, i cant wait for hubster to be able to feel it too.


----------



## harri

jellytots yay for reaching 20 weeks :happydance: x


----------



## jelly tots

well i had my 20 week scan today, it was fabulous seeing everything and it was soo clear.
they measured as dead on 20 weeks as per my 12 week one. only difference is the long legs flump have are dating at 23 weeks, probably taking after daddy with him being 6'4'' and most of his family being tall.

here is a pic...any guesses?
 



Attached Files:







387764_10150600102247195_703782194_10960360_1981904200_n.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## pink23

How are you settling in at your new home jelly? xx


----------



## jelly tots

Starting to settle in great thanks, been a bit busy what with travelling around the country over Christmas and starting my new job this week also still got lots of boxes to unpack, but getting there. 
I'm looking forward to being able to start sorting out the nursery soon too.x


----------



## dt1234565

Great scan results and pics ladies, it's so wonderful!!!!!!

I have been so busy - on eBay!!! Loving looking at shops and net at every opportunity for pink baby clothes! And off to Asda baby event on Monday! 

Have a great weekend everyone, big hugs xxxxx


----------



## FirstBean

Quiet in here just lately.
Yay today is mango day for me. :happydance:


----------



## harri

Congrats on mango day first bean x


----------



## broodybelle

Hi ladies.

I have been checking in everyday but not been posting much- no reason, just haven't.
Lovely scan pictures and bump pictures. So far not taken any pictures of my bump- really must do that before it has another growth spurt. Our scan is on Monday 23rd (so it will be a 21 week scan). Looking forward to it just to know that baby is healthy. But unlike 12 week scan, can feel him/her kicking all the time, so feel bonded already.

DH has been in Amsterdam this weekend on his brother's stag-do so will no doubt be in a bit of a sorry state when he gets back this evening! Joy! I however have had a lovely weekend relaxing with friends: bit of shopping, watching girly movies etc.

I woke up at 10:30am (after a middle of the night wee wake-up obviously) and should have been at church at 10:30am (30 mins away from where we live) - massive fail! Good job I wasn't doing creche duty...

Hope you've all had a good weekend!?

xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Happy mango day fb!

21 weeks today for me, let's see what fruit I am...


----------



## Emzywemzy

A banana wow!


----------



## harri

Happy banana day emzy! 

Here's my bump pic today (20 weeks 4 days) 

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/7e2d6603.jpg

Xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Lovely bump Harri!

Here's my 21 week bump


----------



## pink23

Wow emzy great bump I have nothing like that.
I'm asking at clinic Friday about iron levels as a few people at work have said I've been looking a bit pale and maybe just ask about it.
Work is annoying at me moment so in popping in tomorrow to speak to sister in charge to get it sorted . 
I keep getting spots on my back and shoulders are they are really sore. Other than that I'm feeling fine can't wait for can getting really inpatient lol x x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Just wanted to share this lovely video that someone posted in the second tri forum :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBKKnCtNeRU&feature=player_embedded#at=322


----------



## pink23

I saw that its fab . I really wanted to have a scan today getting so inpatient x


----------



## babyd0310

Happy mango day first bean and happy banana day emzy!
Emzy and Harri your bumps are gorgeous! I feel like mine has popped abit overnight, so will do a bump pic tomoro when I am 18 weeks xx


----------



## harri

Can't wait to see your bump babyd! :happydance: xxx


----------



## jelly tots

dt1234565 said:


> Great scan results and pics ladies, it's so wonderful!!!!!!
> 
> I have been so busy - on eBay!!! Loving looking at shops and net at every opportunity for pink baby clothes! And off to Asda baby event on Monday!
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone, big hugs xxxxx

ive managed to stay away from ebay so far to hubsters delight, give it time though lol



FirstBean said:


> Quiet in here just lately.
> Yay today is mango day for me. :happydance:

happy mango day!



broodybelle said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I have been checking in everyday but not been posting much- no reason, just haven't.
> Lovely scan pictures and bump pictures. So far not taken any pictures of my bump- really must do that before it has another growth spurt. Our scan is on Monday 23rd (so it will be a 21 week scan). Looking forward to it just to know that baby is healthy. But unlike 12 week scan, can feel him/her kicking all the time, so feel bonded already.
> 
> DH has been in Amsterdam this weekend on his brother's stag-do so will no doubt be in a bit of a sorry state when he gets back this evening! Joy! I however have had a lovely weekend relaxing with friends: bit of shopping, watching girly movies etc.
> 
> I woke up at 10:30am (after a middle of the night wee wake-up obviously) and should have been at church at 10:30am (30 mins away from where we live) - massive fail! Good job I wasn't doing creche duty...
> 
> Hope you've all had a good weekend!?
> 
> xxx

oops with sleeping in, i nearly did that this morning as was meant to be meeting friends for breakfast, luckily woke up at quarter to ten and then they text at ten to reschedule for half past. ive been very surprised ive been able to get up for work every morning last week, think i may struggle a bit tomorrow though, having to get up in the night is really starting to affect my sleep pattern.
cant wai to hear all about your scan.



Emzywemzy said:


> A banana wow!

woo! happy banana day



pink23 said:


> Wow emzy great bump I have nothing like that.
> I'm asking at clinic Friday about iron levels as a few people at work have said I've been looking a bit pale and maybe just ask about it.
> Work is annoying at me moment so in popping in tomorrow to speak to sister in charge to get it sorted .
> I keep getting spots on my back and shoulders are they are really sore. Other than that I'm feeling fine can't wait for can getting really inpatient lol x x

i keep getting lots of spots onmy back and shoulders too, aswell as my face, although i think they are starting to wear off now. good job as been getting very fed up with them, have to be careful what tops i wear as very self conscious about how i look at the moment.
hope you manage to sort work out.



Emzywemzy said:


> Just wanted to share this lovely video that someone posted in the second tri forum :)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBKKnCtNeRU&feature=player_embedded#at=322

is it supposed to not have any sound to it? just there are arrows every nowand again and just had half hour of fiddling with my speakers (just set the desktop up today so all the wires are in a mess).



babyd0310 said:


> Happy mango day first bean and happy banana day emzy!
> Emzy and Harri your bumps are gorgeous! I feel like mine has popped abit overnight, so will do a bump pic tomoro when I am 18 weeks xx

mine seems to have too, my bump pic is on fb, but now i have just eaten it looks even bigger lol. i have found i do like to feel it too.


well ive had a fun day of not doing too much, got my radley change bag out and unpacked it from all the paper etc they stuff it with. its just fabulous, looks like this...https://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/380397161877?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar
now its all ready to fill as the weeks go on.
baked some jam tarts, went food shopping, cooked baked bean cottage pice for tea.
then went for a nice walk to the shop down the road off the quarters patch, and popped in to say hello and drop some jam tarts off at our friend who has just moved in this weekend round the corner.

bit of an odd question, at my scan on friday as the sonographer was checking all of the organs, bones etc we were watching and noticed the lack of a winkie when she was pointing out the cord, thighs, leg bones etc. i know its naughty we were looking as we werent wanting to know the sex, but when we both walked into the carpark we both said to each other what we thought, i thought that was quite funny as i thought hubster wouldnt mention anything about it. is it likely we have a little girlie in there? 
we have been having a laugh about it since and hubster was on about should we mention it to anyone else, i said no as we arent experts and be sods law its a boy lol.
anyways just a bit of an odd question for a sunday evening as wondering a bit out of curiosity.
hope you have all had a fab weekend x


----------



## Lilbynon

Ugh is it the first yet???? i am sooo very excited for my scan, i haven't had one since i was 7 weeks. I bet things have changed soo much. just a lil over two weeks so i will live i guess.
Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## cricket in VA

Hi ladies! I'm popping in to share...DH felt babby kick tonight! S/he kicked him in the head...he put his head on my belly when I said there was lots of movement, and pop! Super exciting. Can't wait for the scan on Tuesday!


----------



## harri

Awww yay cricket!! My DH felt a kick last week, it was so exciting! Not quite in the head though! 

Tomorrow is scan day, I'm scared and excited!! Xx


----------



## cliqmo

harri said:


> Tomorrow is scan day, I'm scared and excited!! Xx

Me toooooo :yipee: mine is 11am, how about you?


----------



## harri

Oooo damn you mines 13:40 :haha: I'll be waiting for updates before I head in for mine :happydance: x


----------



## harri

Are you finding out the gender? Do you have an inkling? 

I think I'm having a boy! Xx


----------



## babyd0310

Lilbynon I have to wait till the 1st aswell! So annoying, but I have lots to look forward to before then so that is helping!

I had such a rubbish nights sleep :( and had a really busy weekend, so I am not happy that it's Monday! On the other hand I am a sweet potato today :happydance: I will take a bump pic once I have sorted myself out!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Morning girls
I keep having these really vivid dreams, mostly about work. I think because I'm feeling guilty about being off! I know its daft as I would really struggle to sit for even half an hour in my work chair let alone a full shift and I'm not even sure I could do the commute in! But still I feel guilty!! I've decided to start my maternity leave as soon as I can at 29 weeks x


----------



## abic77

OMG where the heck do I start? Sooooo many updates and have read ALL the posts and had in my mind what i wanted to say but have forgotten it all already (sorrryyyyy!)

Firstly...congrats to Harri, Emma and Jellytots and anyone else who has reached that pivotal half way point in the last week! AWESOME news!

Congrats to everyone who has had scans done too! Jellytots - you make me laugh how you don't wanna know the sex but you had a sneaky peeky anyway!! haha! So are you not going crazy now wanting to know if it IS a boy????

Pink - re the tiredness thing....think i may have posted this already (but can't remember) but i felt exactly the same over Christmas when i was having lie ins and didn't have my routine anymore but decided to go back to my weekday routine on a weekend and i swear it has made such a difference! So although i get up at 6.45 on a sat and sun i actually feel 100 times better for it! Try it and see how you get on??

Changing bags.....LOVE them!! I spotted the yummy mummy ones in john lewis a couple weeks ago...i love them but at £75 can i justify one? Are they big enough girls? I thought changing bags were HUGE but maybe i'm mistaken.....i will take advise from you 2nd timers...seems that they must be if you guys are buying them? I have a £50 voucher for JL so could treat myself! I love these 2 but they are all soooooo lovely!

https://www.johnlewis.com/231429259/Product.aspx
https://www.johnlewis.com/231281525/Product.aspx

Peeps.....should i be weeing lots in the night still? I get up once a night now which is weird as everyone says they wee several times a night (i was up until about 4/5 weeks ago??)

Still haven't felt any movement which is somewhat frustrating/disheartening but I'm not worried about it anymore (like i was before) as i know that bubs was fine on the scan and i have an anterior placenta which explains it.....i'm sure i'll feel sthg in the next couple of weeks tho....just want it to happen NOW tho!!

Well, now that we know she's a wee girl i think we have decided upon Matilda Rose for a name (if she's born in May she will be Matilda May!) but i do like Rose as a middle name! (sorry think i stole the Rose idea from someone on here!!) DH talks to her every night and every morning and is calling her Tilly! I told him we shouldn't be calling her by her name yet tho as we were kinda still thinking of names but the only other one we can kind of agree on is Molly (there's SO many nice names out there but either someone already has it or is doesn't sound right with our surname!)...anyway she is called tilly now coz we keep talking about her with that name so think molly will need to go this time :-(

So....a friend of mine has loaned me her doppler for the rest of my pregnancy....used it for the first time (and only time so far) on Sat and i heard 2 things.....both things sounded like baby's HB but the first one was 157bpm and the next one was 135bpm.....the first one sounded like there was interference so moved the probe thing over to the other side of my tummy and got the other reading??? Not really sure which is which but can i assume that one of them was baby's HB??? I can see me getting obsessed with this now! I am working from home today and so tempted to go and have a listed but i'm not really sure what's what? I googled it and it said it dangerous for an untrained person to use a doppler as you could assume sthg was the HB when it isn't, giving a false sense of security! Likewise if you don't hear sthg it's scary too! aaggghhh shall i just not bother? HELP someone please???

Gotta go do some work now (feel like throwing my laptop out the window i'm that stressed out....it's PEOPLE! if people were less annoying/demanding/unorganised then my life would be so much easier!)

mmmmwah to you all tho! xoxoxoxo


----------



## abic77

Yipppeeee can't believe i'm a banana....remember when i was like a raspberry or something thinking imagine what it would be like to be a banana!!! here i am!

PS here is my gorgeous little girl scan piccie from Weds (20 + 4)
 



Attached Files:







Image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## abic77

And here is my 21 week bump......


----------



## abic77

OOOOPs....baby brain strikes again!

Here's the pic of 21 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







Image 1.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## abic77

Yay....good luck for scans today Harri and Cliqmo!

Harri - are you still gonna find out the sex??? OMG can't wait to hear what you're having!!!

Cliqmo - what about you? finding out or staying team yellow???


----------



## harri

Hey Abi! It's tomorrow :( booo another day to wait! I am still going to find out! I can't wait! 

I've been sent home from work toady, I had a really long nosebleed before work this morning and I nearly fainted at work so they've sent me home! I vowed not to have a sick day throughout my pregnancy but looks like I've started already ! Xx


----------



## FirstBean

Good Luck all you ladies with scans today. Cant wait to see pics and hear the sex to you ladies that are finding out. :happydance:
babyd- Happy sweet potato day. Yay cant wait to see your bump pic.
Emzy- I have been having really vivid and wierd dreams too, I remember having them when I was having Ollie. Dont feel guilty about work there is nothing you can do you and baba are more important.
Abic- Loving your name choice for your lil girl its lovely. About getting up in the night for a wee I get up twice usually but it depends on how much of a deep sleep I am in and how much I have drank I went to bed at half 10 last night and didnt get up to the toilet till 6 this morning so it varies. Yes I would think you have heard babys heartbeat, if you feel like you want to listen I would :haha: as it will be on your mind all day then try not to use it everyday just every now and then. Great bump pic.

I am wishing this week away as I want my scan to hurry up and come round its next Wednesday but it seems ages away. I want to know what I am having.


----------



## harri

Beautiful scan And bump Abi!! I love your pjs, are they Abercrombie? Xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

abic77 said:


> OMG where the heck do I start? Sooooo many updates and have read ALL the posts and had in my mind what i wanted to say but have forgotten it all already (sorrryyyyy!)
> 
> Firstly...congrats to Harri, Emma and Jellytots and anyone else who has reached that pivotal half way point in the last week! AWESOME news!
> 
> Congrats to everyone who has had scans done too! Jellytots - you make me laugh how you don't wanna know the sex but you had a sneaky peeky anyway!! haha! So are you not going crazy now wanting to know if it IS a boy????
> 
> Pink - re the tiredness thing....think i may have posted this already (but can't remember) but i felt exactly the same over Christmas when i was having lie ins and didn't have my routine anymore but decided to go back to my weekday routine on a weekend and i swear it has made such a difference! So although i get up at 6.45 on a sat and sun i actually feel 100 times better for it! Try it and see how you get on??
> 
> Changing bags.....LOVE them!! I spotted the yummy mummy ones in john lewis a couple weeks ago...i love them but at £75 can i justify one? Are they big enough girls? I thought changing bags were HUGE but maybe i'm mistaken.....i will take advise from you 2nd timers...seems that they must be if you guys are buying them? I have a £50 voucher for JL so could treat myself! I love these 2 but they are all soooooo lovely!
> 
> https://www.johnlewis.com/231429259/Product.aspx
> https://www.johnlewis.com/231281525/Product.aspx
> 
> Peeps.....should i be weeing lots in the night still? I get up once a night now which is weird as everyone says they wee several times a night (i was up until about 4/5 weeks ago??)
> 
> Still haven't felt any movement which is somewhat frustrating/disheartening but I'm not worried about it anymore (like i was before) as i know that bubs was fine on the scan and i have an anterior placenta which explains it.....i'm sure i'll feel sthg in the next couple of weeks tho....just want it to happen NOW tho!!
> 
> Well, now that we know she's a wee girl i think we have decided upon Matilda Rose for a name (if she's born in May she will be Matilda May!) but i do like Rose as a middle name! (sorry think i stole the Rose idea from someone on here!!) DH talks to her every night and every morning and is calling her Tilly! I told him we shouldn't be calling her by her name yet tho as we were kinda still thinking of names but the only other one we can kind of agree on is Molly (there's SO many nice names out there but either someone already has it or is doesn't sound right with our surname!)...anyway she is called tilly now coz we keep talking about her with that name so think molly will need to go this time :-(
> 
> So....a friend of mine has loaned me her doppler for the rest of my pregnancy....used it for the first time (and only time so far) on Sat and i heard 2 things.....both things sounded like baby's HB but the first one was 157bpm and the next one was 135bpm.....the first one sounded like there was interference so moved the probe thing over to the other side of my tummy and got the other reading??? Not really sure which is which but can i assume that one of them was baby's HB??? I can see me getting obsessed with this now! I am working from home today and so tempted to go and have a listed but i'm not really sure what's what? I googled it and it said it dangerous for an untrained person to use a doppler as you could assume sthg was the HB when it isn't, giving a false sense of security! Likewise if you don't hear sthg it's scary too! aaggghhh shall i just not bother? HELP someone please???
> 
> Gotta go do some work now (feel like throwing my laptop out the window i'm that stressed out....it's PEOPLE! if people were less annoying/demanding/unorganised then my life would be so much easier!)
> 
> mmmmwah to you all tho! xoxoxoxo

I have a yummy mummy bag and it's worth every penny of the £75! I can fit soooo much in it it's unreal. In face here is what is in mine right now:

-Comes with a plastic zip up bag and that's filled up with paracetamol, gaviscon, sanitary towels (?!), nappy sacks, nappy cream, Holly's steroid cream for her eczema, travel size Oilatum cream and bath, scissors, lip balm, hand cream, plasters, nail clippers, etc

-Comes with a changing mat so that's in there. 

-5 nappies

- 1 pack of wipes

- extra pack of nappy sacks

- Holly's red book

- bag of wotsits and pack of biscottis

- 2 bibs

- 1 change of clothes for Holly (vest, socks, trousers, t shirt, cardigan)

- one of Holly's books

- There are 2 bottle warmer bits but these are empty these days as Holly doesn't have bottles any more. But they obviously hold 2 bottles.

-And there is plenty of room for the stuff I put in before I head out- beaker of juice for Holly, my purse, phone and keys. 

And then there is still room in the side pockets. They really are so well designed that they fit so much in them!

I'm getting up a bit less in the night now, was several times now once or twice. It's because your womb has expanded and baby is now up and off your bladder most of the time.

Love the name! My middle name is Rose lol 

Love the bump and scan pic too! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Harri I hope you feel better. And don't worry, you could be me. I already had 5 weeks off work with bad MS and now have been signed off for another 4 with SPD. I feel awful about it!!


----------



## harri

Don't feel bad Emzy, you're in pain! :hugs:

Wow I think I might have to invest in one of these bags!!!! xx


----------



## gemgem77

Morning Girls,

Lovely bump pic Abi. I am so envious of you all that have had scans, I just cannot wait untill the 3rd!!!
Good luck Harri and Cliqmo for tomorrow can't wait to see what your having.
I won a Mamas and Papas Gingerbread moses basket on Ebay yesterday with white rocking stand for £31 picked it up and we are so pleased with it.
W


----------



## gemgem77

Whoop!!! Worried we have gone a bit overboard with the wall art we've done but hey it is a nursery!!!!
Felt baby kicking me yesterday morning in bed put dh hand there but he couldn't feel anything but makes me feel so reassured!! 
Are our babies sleeping a lot in there at the moment and only wake up for small periods of time?
Abi I would recommend not using the doppler. I had a nightmare with mine and it is just better not to try as I think it confuses you and can frighten or worry you if your not sure what your hearing. It definitely sounds like you heard the hb although both those readings are high enough to be the baby!!
xxx


----------



## harri

I want to see some pics of your wall art gemgem!! :) So are you a definite on the gingerbread theme? I saw a gingerbread mobile reduced to £20 yesterday so we may go and buy that after the scan tomorrow! x


----------



## RedRose19

im so glad everyones scan has gone well :) i cant wait for mine, its next wed :D i def can feel him or her moving around alot more now, i get thuds often its very soothing, im finding my self get very achey along my lower tummy if im standing for too long is anyone else getting this? its like my muscles cant stand the weight of the bump for too long.. we went to dublin zoo yesterday and felt so achey after it.

moving next week then the baby organising begins we will be setting up the nursery then :)


----------



## gemgem77

Ha ha I will post nursery pics once it's finished as at the moment it looks a bit busy one end lol Once I have the curtains up and the other bits where I want them I'm hoping it looks a bit more balanced!! Are you waiting to see what your having before you decide Harri? If I'm having a girl I hope she likes the gingerbread man lol xx


----------



## abic77

Yay GemGem show us some piccies of the nursery!!! And anyone else who has done some nursery stuff! I am looking for inspiration!!

I found a couple of pics of nurseries with kind of a mocha colour on the walls so think i'm gonna do that (originally wanted beige & white polka dots but can't seem to find any wallpaper to my specification!)....anyway gonna have like pale brown (mocha) walls and just plain white cot linen and a plain white bumper i think...sounds really dull but i'm going to introduce some colour in the accessories (i have bought a cushion already!) and my mum is gonna make a quilt and bunting which will probably be in lots of bright colours (really don't want to go down the everything is pink route) so will be turqoise and fushia and other brights in the bunting.....found some nice beigy colour waffle material that i think i will get some curtains made in just white and the beige waffle can sit at the bottom. I hope it's not too drab but don't really want to commit to a colour and then change my mind....these are the 2 pics i got some inspiration from...
 



Attached Files:







Nursery brown.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 6









nursery mocha.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## abic77

Harri - soz i knew it was tomorrow so dunno why i wrote today (baby brain again??)

eeeeeeee not long til you gonna find out then! I totally can't wait til you find out....aaaggghhhhhh exciting!!

thanks for the reassurance re the weeing thing and the doppler! Gemgem....i'm not sure if i'm strong-willed enough not to have another go! If only i could feel som FRIGGIN MOVEMENT then maybe i wouldn't need to use it! Trust me to have a flippin placenta at the flippin front! I mean c'mon already get kickin Tilly!!! I keep telling her she can kick as hard as she likes and mummy won't mind!

PS were your babies really active at the 20 week scan?? Mine didn't seem to be overly active (not like 12 weeks) but she was moving a little.....i didn't really get to see her as a whole if that makes sense....i saw all the detail of arms, legs, head, spine etc etc but all as close ups so not really sure how much she was moving. SHe did life her arm and put her hand behind the back of her head tho in a 'chillin' type position.....i just laughed coz i was lying in exactly the same position (so cute!)

Anyway....MUST stop worrying every 30 mins....she will be just fine and jut needs to grow a bit more and then it's gonna all be ok!


----------



## abic77

PPS if you're friends with me on facebook PLEASE don't say anyting about our baby name....we're keeping it a secret til she's born!


----------



## babyd0310

So jealous of you all doing the nurseries! That was the best thing about being pregnant with Grace, and I can't do it this time :( 
I am feeling really happy at the moment! I know it's abit random, but I was so unhappy when I was pregnant with Grace (not that I didn't want her, I just had a really bad pregnancy and hated every second!) and I was determined to enjoy it more this time and I am :cloud9: obviously still got a while to go, but I feel like the time of year is helping as Grace is a January baby! Just thought i'd share with you!


----------



## Emzywemzy

We haven't done the nursery for Evie yet, but here are some pics of the nursery we did for Holly. She was in the smallest room but has now moved to the bigger room and so this room will be Evie's. We will be buying a new theme, probably pink and girly :)


----------



## babyd0310

Oh and about the weeing at night, I feel like i'm the only one not getting up! I make up for it in the day though!


----------



## harri

I've read that the baby is asleep for like 15 hours a day so maybe yours was in the middle of a snooze Abi? 
I know mine isn't amazingly active, S/he was wriggling around loads last night and wriggles when I have a cold drink but is generally quite chilled out! I hope this continues after the birth haha!!! 

Can't wait to see them gemgem. I think we're going to see what it is and then see how I feel, I'm pretty sure we'll end up going gingerbread though. If we don't I think it will be because I am going to make my own. If it's a boy DH reeeally wants these dinosaur wall art stickers:


If he gets his way I might be on a different theme than gingerbread. 

I have a blank canvas at the moment, we've painted the room cream and we'll paint a feature wall duck egg or sorbet and have wall art and bunting and shelves and cushions! I can't wait! 

Here's my blank canvas

The pics are a bit crappy because it was dark and I couldn't get a wide enough angle on my phone. 
We're going to buy the changing unit tomorrow :)

xx


----------



## RedRose19

i dont wake up as much anymore, but in the morning i usually feel sooo un comfortable like ive left it too long to wait to pee, one morning it felt like the baby was lying on my bladder as i felt like something was on it omg so painful i barely made it to the bathroom :haha:


----------



## harri

Beautiful nursery Emzy! :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

babyd0310 said:


> So jealous of you all doing the nurseries! That was the best thing about being pregnant with Grace, and I can't do it this time :(
> I am feeling really happy at the moment! I know it's abit random, but I was so unhappy when I was pregnant with Grace (not that I didn't want her, I just had a really bad pregnancy and hated every second!) and I was determined to enjoy it more this time and I am :cloud9: obviously still got a while to go, but I feel like the time of year is helping as Grace is a January baby! Just thought i'd share with you!

im sorry your not able to do a nursery is it bcuz your hoping to move soon or? 
glad your enjoying this baby more, im excited about having a summer baby what was it like having a baby in jan and it being cold etc?


----------



## harri

Yay! I can't WAIT to have a summer baby and go walking with the pram every day! x


----------



## RedRose19

im wondering what type of clothes we should be buying the baby? i mean its gonna be summer.. so should i not bother with a lot of coats and thick cardi's? i mean we have one 0-3 month overall coat thingy and a few cardi's that came with a clothe set but should i wait til there 3-6 and 6-9 before getting very warm clothes as thats when the winter will be here for them at that age


omg ladies... i think ive just heard my baby's heart beat.. can i post up the recording i took and as ye to have a listen.. ?


----------



## harri

I have been wondering the same about clothing redrose! Post the recording :happydance: x


----------



## RedRose19

here is the link i had to put it on you tube to be able to get it on here, you can only hear it from 1 min 30 sec onwards and 2 min 30 sec is the loudest recording i could get

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOkC27pahxQ


----------



## harri

That sounds just like mine so I assume it's right, either that or we've both found a really really fast vein somewhere haha!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yep Redrose that's your buba!

As for clothes, Holly was born in August when it was quite warm. I wouldn't bother with lots of newborn outfits as I found that she pretty much lived in sleepsuits and vests. We had 1 newborn light jacket and 2 cardigans. The cardis got used when we went out but the jacket didn't get used much. We had loads of sleepsuits and she wore a couple of pretty dresses but didn't wear most of the outfits we had bought her. As for being warm, a good rule of thumb is that they need 1 more layer of clothing than you. So if you are wearing trousers and t shirt, they need trousers, tshirt and vest (or sleepsuit and vest).


----------



## Emzywemzy

Also they are not in newborn size very long. Holly was an average weight when born (7lb 9oz) and she was only in newborn for 5 weeks before going into 0-3. Same goes for size 1 nappies!


----------



## Gemini85

Great advice thanks Emzy! Abic, love the name, I think we will go with Rosie Paige, that may have been where you heard it! 
I'm still peeing in the night, it bloody hurts trying to get out of bed with my ladder full, get a shooting pain where I imagine my right ovary used to be?/still is? (not sure if they move...lol) just had close up heart scan, all looks ok, no massive holes to speak of, confirmed again it's a girl, and got a face profile pic :) did keep us waiting over an hour which got OH wound up! X


----------



## Emzywemzy

Glad all is ok with her heart gemini :) Have you finished at work now?


----------



## harri

Thanks for that advice Emzy :thumbup:

Glad your scan went well Gemini!! :happydance:

I've just won this dresser on ebay, £45 as it's got a dent in the plywood on the inside which can't be seen on the outside! bargain! :)


xxx


----------



## gemgem77

Lovely nursery Emzy!! I will take some pics and get them up when I can.We've painted the nursery a pale yellow except the wall with the wall art which is white. I just really need to get the curtains but we've got 2 windows in the room so will need 2 sets at £65 a pop unless I can pick some up on Ebay :(
I just can't stop thinking about leaving work today!!! Roll on the first week of May and I am outta here!!!
So Emzy how many outfits in newborn size would you recommend getting? This has been a major thing for me and I keep not buying anything because I'm not really sure on sizes!!!
As I'm typing this I'm getting kicked so I am assuming my bubba is awake for a bit lol xxx


----------



## gemgem77

P.s nice dresser Harri what a bargain xx


----------



## pink23

afternoon a llx
Ive been looking at pushchairs today, I'm still unsure what to get as I really do need a new one. I would love to do calebs room nice but maybe once baby is born we can have a theme.
Ive mainly bought rompers as in clothes. and one other set. We have lots or sleep suits and baby grows saved from last time so that helps. Have bought bought 4 packs of size 1 nappies now buying size. Not a lot to get now tbh.
Its getting quite real now and i have moments where i think omg I will have 2 but can't wait xx


----------



## babyd0310

im sorry your not able to do a nursery is it bcuz your hoping to move soon or? 
glad your enjoying this baby more, im excited about having a summer baby what was it like having a baby in jan and it being cold etc?[/QUOTE]

Yeh well we only have a 2 bed house, and are hoping to get our own house at the end of the year so baby will be in with us until then. I am excited about having a summer baby because I suffered with PND with Grace and I think the time of year definitely added to that, it snowed heavily the week after she was born and couldn't get out much which made me feel worse! And also birthday parties are pretty restricted!



Emzywemzy said:


> Also they are not in newborn size very long. Holly was an average weight when born (7lb 9oz) and she was only in newborn for 5 weeks before going into 0-3. Same goes for size 1 nappies!

Grace fit in her newborn stuff for about 2 weeks! 



gemgem77 said:


> Lovely nursery Emzy!! I will take some pics and get them up when I can.We've painted the nursery a pale yellow except the wall with the wall art which is white. I just really need to get the curtains but we've got 2 windows in the room so will need 2 sets at £65 a pop unless I can pick some up on Ebay :(
> I just can't stop thinking about leaving work today!!! Roll on the first week of May and I am outta here!!!
> So Emzy how many outfits in newborn size would you recommend getting? This has been a major thing for me and I keep not buying anything because I'm not really sure on sizes!!!
> As I'm typing this I'm getting kicked so I am assuming my bubba is awake for a bit lol xxx

I wouldn't recommend getting alot in newborn sizes, maybe one pack of basic vests/sleepsuits, Grace only fitted in her newborn bits for about 2 weeks because she was quite big, so she went straight into 0-3 stuff anyway! I didn't really get alot of newborn clothes. We tended to stock up more on 3-6 month things as people bought us so much.



harri said:


> Thanks for that advice Emzy :thumbup:
> 
> Glad your scan went well Gemini!! :happydance:
> 
> I've just won this dresser on ebay, £45 as it's got a dent in the plywood on the inside which can't be seen on the outside! bargain! :)
> View attachment 325715
> 
> 
> xxx

Lovely dresser harri!
We haven't got anything yet, I think we are waiting until we find out the sex but getting slightly panicky!x


----------



## broodybelle

Lovely room Emzy. So much to keep up on that I don't feel like I can even begin to answer all the posts.

Thanks for posting about what clothes would be better for a summer baby as I was wondering what to get.

Had my '18 week' midwife appointment today which was fine but seemed slightly pointless (maybe because I have a doppler and so have heard heart beat lots and also over 20 weeks and feeling lots of kicks). She was running an hour late and I needed to get back to work to teach for the afternoon- just about managed to fit it into my lunch time!

Abic- love your girls name so much because it is our girls name too. So can't really pick fault with something we've also chosen, lol. Maybe that's where you heard it? Who knows. Very good taste. I'm also eyeing up a yummy mummy bag (my sister-in-law has one and loves it) as there is a new one with greens in that will match our choice of pram perfectly. DH's grandparents gave me £100 for Christmas, so figured I can use that and not feel guilty about how expensive it is for a bag!

Hubby still hasn't felt baby kick as he/she seemingly stops kicking as soon as he puts his hand on my tummy- but no doubt he'll feel it in due course.

xx


----------



## emma1985

Gemini85 said:


> Great advice thanks Emzy! Abic, love the name, I think we will go with Rosie Paige, that may have been where you heard it!
> I'm still peeing in the night, it bloody hurts trying to get out of bed with my ladder full, get a shooting pain where I imagine my right ovary used to be?/still is? (not sure if they move...lol) just had close up heart scan, all looks ok, no massive holes to speak of, confirmed again it's a girl, and got a face profile pic :) did keep us waiting over an hour which got OH wound up! X

Hey Girlies, 

Loving all the nursery talk!! Im starting ours this week, it used to be my husbands office so needs shelves and things taking off the walls first.

Abi/Laura, beautiful names, if our bubba is a girl she is going to be called "Rose Audrey" I know Audrey is a very old name but it was my mother in laws name and she died in 2000, she was only in her 50s and she and my DH were very close. I never met her, I wish I had. We both feel using her name is a nice way to remember her. I just love the name Rose, I love flowers to start and they roses remind me of my grandma (who is thankfully still with us) her garden is always beautiful and full of Roses.

My husband thinks the baby is a girl and calls the bump Petal! :blush:

Our boys name is not decided yet, my husband is Jim (James) and my two step sons both have james as their middle names so it will be (possibly) on of the following:

Edison James (my hubbys favorite, is it too american?)
Joseph (Jo) James
William James
Thomas (Tom) James

I also like Charlie/Alfie/Archie/Oscar/George and Arthur?
What do you think girls?


----------



## babyd0310

emma1985 said:


> Gemini85 said:
> 
> 
> Great advice thanks Emzy! Abic, love the name, I think we will go with Rosie Paige, that may have been where you heard it!
> I'm still peeing in the night, it bloody hurts trying to get out of bed with my ladder full, get a shooting pain where I imagine my right ovary used to be?/still is? (not sure if they move...lol) just had close up heart scan, all looks ok, no massive holes to speak of, confirmed again it's a girl, and got a face profile pic :) did keep us waiting over an hour which got OH wound up! X
> 
> Hey Girlies,
> 
> Loving all the nursery talk!! Im starting ours this week, it used to be my husbands office so needs shelves and things taking off the walls first.
> 
> Abi/Laura, beautiful names, if our bubba is a girl she is going to be called "Rose Audrey" I know Audrey is a very old name but it was my mother in laws name and she died in 2000, she was only in her 50s and she and my DH were very close. I never met her, I wish I had. We both feel using her name is a nice way to remember her. I just love the name Rose, I love flowers to start and they roses remind me of my grandma (who is thankfully still with us) her garden is always beautiful and full of Roses.
> 
> My husband thinks the baby is a girl and calls the bump Petal! :blush:
> 
> Our boys name is not decided yet, my husband is Jim (James) and my two step sons both have james as their middle names so it will be (possibly) on of the following:
> 
> Edison James (my hubbys favorite, is it too american?)
> Joseph (Jo) James
> William James
> Thomas (Tom) James
> 
> I also like Charlie/Alfie/Archie/Oscar/George and Arthur?
> What do you think girls?Click to expand...

Love the name choices Emma! Rose is a beautiful name, and picking your DH's mothers name as the middle name is a lovely thought. We did the same with Grace's name, DH's Nan passed away shortly after we found out I was pregnant so we used her Name, Elsie as Grace's middle name.

I really love Alfie for a boy, that is one of our top names, along with Oscar! And we would like Archie as a middle name as it was my Grandads name who passed away last year, but it doesn't really go with Alfie!x


----------



## cricket in VA

Aww...your nurseries and items are all so cute! Mine won't match so much...but it's all been free so far, so no complaining. Keep posting!


----------



## cricket in VA

Emma, I think Edison James is quite British, actually! And cute :)


----------



## broodybelle

emma1985 said:


> Gemini85 said:
> 
> 
> Great advice thanks Emzy! Abic, love the name, I think we will go with Rosie Paige, that may have been where you heard it!
> I'm still peeing in the night, it bloody hurts trying to get out of bed with my ladder full, get a shooting pain where I imagine my right ovary used to be?/still is? (not sure if they move...lol) just had close up heart scan, all looks ok, no massive holes to speak of, confirmed again it's a girl, and got a face profile pic :) did keep us waiting over an hour which got OH wound up! X
> 
> Hey Girlies,
> 
> Loving all the nursery talk!! Im starting ours this week, it used to be my husbands office so needs shelves and things taking off the walls first.
> 
> Abi/Laura, beautiful names, if our bubba is a girl she is going to be called "Rose Audrey" I know Audrey is a very old name but it was my mother in laws name and she died in 2000, she was only in her 50s and she and my DH were very close. I never met her, I wish I had. We both feel using her name is a nice way to remember her. I just love the name Rose, I love flowers to start and they roses remind me of my grandma (who is thankfully still with us) her garden is always beautiful and full of Roses.
> 
> My husband thinks the baby is a girl and calls the bump Petal! :blush:
> 
> Our boys name is not decided yet, my husband is Jim (James) and my two step sons both have james as their middle names so it will be (possibly) on of the following:
> 
> Edison James (my hubbys favorite, is it too american?)
> Joseph (Jo) James
> William James
> Thomas (Tom) James
> 
> I also like Charlie/Alfie/Archie/Oscar/George and Arthur?
> What do you think girls?Click to expand...


I like all of your boys names except for Edison but that is personal preference. Most of the others I know little mini-versions of already and think that they are all lovely.

I also love Rose Audrey- it's a really classic name. Ours is Matilda 'Tilly' Rose for a girl or Tobias Daniel or Noah Benjamin if we have a boy. We haven't agreed on a second option for a girl yet, but it could well be Poppy something. We only discussed Poppy last night, so not thought of a second name that we like to go with it. 2 flower names in a row might be a bit overkill!Other girls names that I love are Betsy or Elsie but DH doesn't like either of them.

The trouble with teaching is that you go off names that you have loved for years because you have taught a horrid version or because you have taught so many children with that name. Cuts out around 80% of all possible names I like/have liked.

xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Harri lovely dresser! What a bargain!

Gemgem I can't remember how many newborn outfits she actually wore... maybe one or 2 dresses and maybe 1 or 2 others max. Lots of sleepsuits, maybe around 10 and lots of vests 10 again I'd say due to lots of clothes changes due to poo and wee leaks in the early days! But I would get a mix of newborn and 0-3 in these as they are not in them for long. And as I say a couple of cardis. But as I say not too much in newborn size as they outgrow them so quick! I'd agree with babyd, stock up on bigger sizes as people tend to buy you either newborn, 0-3 or 3-6. But bear in mind the seasons when you stock up!

Emma if baby was a boy, one of our names was Thomas James. Love the girls name too :)

Broody I love the name Poppy, but we decided against it as it sounded funny with Holly! As did Lily!


----------



## RedRose19

love all the baby names ladies :thumbup: it makes me so excited to see all the names i love the name thomas but oh says no :( boo 
emzy we bought some vest new born i think we have about 10 new born vests and 5 sleep suites so far im planning on getting another pack of 5, and now i was going to stock up on a few 0-3 baby clothes does that sound like enough vests and baby grows? its hard knowing how many of each clothing we need, we also bought 2-3 outfits for boys and girls as we dont know in the sale last week but most of the outfits are 0-3 so should last over the summer


----------



## harri

Lovely names ladies :) 

I'm currently led of my left hand side for half an hour as instructed by the midwife. I've had a couple of really big gushes of clear fluid and apparently if its amniotic fluid when i stand up after half an hour it will pour out! If it pours out I have to go to the labour ward. 

She said it could be because I've showered??? odd, that's never happened before! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

hmm that has happened to me before when I've got out of the bath lol Hope it's just discharge. That happened to me at 17 weeks with Holly, ended up in hospital having it tested but it was just loads of discharge! FX it is for you as well x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Red rose yeah that sounds like enough newborn to me. Unless you have a very small baby they won't be in it for long x


----------



## harri

thanks emzy!! x


----------



## harri

Wooohooo no leakage! I think I'm alright! x


----------



## Lilbynon

Love the names! DH and i have picked our names For a girl : Lilly Ann Bynon, and for a boy Liam (????) Bynon. We are stuck on the middle name for a boy, but we are not to worried about it as we think we are having a lil girl anyway :)


----------



## babyd0310

Hope your ok harri! It's hard to know how many clothes to get, you always end up getting to much but it's hard to resist! We had loads for grace and everyone said we had to much but to be honest she got loads of wear out of all of it because you change them so much! It's just newborn stuff that they don't stay in for long x


----------



## Gemini85

Emzywemzy said:


> Glad all is ok with her heart gemini :) Have you finished at work now?

I've been done with work since Xmas eve! Got 8k payout in the end. 
Not lasting well however!!!

I've got an interview Wednesday for local council as HR project officer for 3 months, part time as well. Would be beyond ideal if I could get it!!! 

Just picked up my star lite swing that I won on eBay for 42 quid, it's like new so chuffed with that!!!
I've inherited A TON of girls stuff, all next, monsoon etc. gorgeous outfits, but going to bootable alot of it as its all newborn to 6 months. I literally have 5 sacks worth! 

Hope all is well ladies! I'm off to bed. Yawwwwn! 

Oh ps, in regards to boys names, we were going to go with kian or Oscar. Har to save them in case I ever get a little man! X


----------



## Bigdreamer10

Hi everyone! I'm due June 24th and looking for a buddy or two. :happydance:


----------



## harri

6 and a half hours till my scan!!!!

Morning everyone, hope you're all feeling fab this morning! Xxx


----------



## emma1985

harri said:


> 6 and a half hours till my scan!!!!
> 
> Morning everyone, hope you're all feeling fab this morning! Xxx

Yay!! Let us know how you get on!


----------



## RedRose19

harri said:



> 6 and a half hours till my scan!!!!
> 
> Morning everyone, hope you're all feeling fab this morning! Xxx

have fun at your scan :thumbup: i still think your gonna be on team blue be good to see how wrong i could be now :haha:

i cant wait for my 20 week scan now, only a week to go :happydance:


----------



## harri

I'm thinking team blue too! I will update you all this afternoon! How exciting! X


----------



## RedRose19

god ladies i have only 6 days to pack our whole apartment well actually 4 as we are going to oh's parents for the weekend... i dont know where to start :wacko: i dunno what i should leave to pack at the last min :wacko:


----------



## cliqmo

harri said:


> 6 and a half hours till my scan!!!!
> 
> Morning everyone, hope you're all feeling fab this morning! Xxx

90mins til mine now - I keep going from :yipee: to :sick: and back again :wacko: 

Best of luck to us (and everyone else having a scan today!) :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

cliqmo said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> 6 and a half hours till my scan!!!!
> 
> Morning everyone, hope you're all feeling fab this morning! Xxx
> 
> 90mins til mine now - I keep going from :yipee: to :sick: and back again :wacko:
> 
> Best of luck to us (and everyone else having a scan today!) :happydance:Click to expand...

have fun :flower: are u going to find out the gender?


----------



## cliqmo

RedRose19 said:


> god ladies i have only 6 days to pack our whole apartment well actually 4 as we are going to oh's parents for the weekend... i dont know where to start :wacko: i dunno what i should leave to pack at the last min :wacko:

Start by packing up all of the stuff you wouldnt want anybody else to pack (for me that includes fragile sentimental stuff that I want to know is well wrapped and safe and unmentionable bedroom drawer stuff that I would die if anyone saw) that way if your friend / neighbour / MIL arrives and insists on helping you know you are in the clear :blush: :haha: 

Then pack up everything you wont need between now and next week- extra bedding, towels, books, papers, lesser used electricals etc... Definitely leave the kettle and a radio until very last!! ... Best of luck!! X


----------



## RedRose19

ive so much do to but no energy to do it with lol, thanks yeah i have taken all the... bedroom stuff id hate for oh's brother to see (he usually comes to help) and put em in a black bag so it cant be seen through lol. 
thanks ive packed some clothes because i needed the space and ive done dvd's and books from the book cases.. there is so much of oh's computer stuff i dunno what to do with it all :haha:


----------



## harri

cliqmo said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> 6 and a half hours till my scan!!!!
> 
> Morning everyone, hope you're all feeling fab this morning! Xxx
> 
> 90mins til mine now - I keep going from :yipee: to :sick: and back again :wacko:
> 
> Best of luck to us (and everyone else having a scan today!) :happydance:Click to expand...

Good luck! Can't wait to hear how it went. Xxx


----------



## gemgem77

Morning Girls,

OMG how excited are you Cliqmo and Harri!!!! I seriously cannot wait to hear what your having and how the scan went!!
Welcome to the thread Bigdreamer, it's a fast moving one though I will warn you lol

20 weeks today wahoooo!!!!!! Halfway at last! xx


----------



## Gemini85

Bigdreamer10 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm due June 24th and looking for a buddy or two. :happydance:

Hello and welcOme!

Good luck for those with scans today! X


----------



## harri

Yay for cantaloupe day and halfway point GemGem!!!!! X


----------



## RedRose19

i feel like my ms is back today :sick:


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Harri!! Can't belive how quickly time is going. I was just looking back at the beginning of the thread when we were like 4weeks and now look where we are lol

Laura I don't know if you saw my post the other day but Struth is 9weeks pregnant now too!!
xx


----------



## FirstBean

Good Luck to you Ladies with scans today. Cant wait to hear how it went.
8 more sleeps till mine I cant wait.


----------



## RedRose19

FirstBean said:


> Good Luck to you Ladies with scans today. Cant wait to hear how it went.
> 8 more sleeps till mine I cant wait.

8 more sleeps til mine too :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Happy Melon Day Gem!!

Good luck with the scans today ladies, can't wait to hear how they went x

Welcome Bigdreamer!


----------



## Gemini85

gemgem77 said:


> Thanks Harri!! Can't belive how quickly time is going. I was just looking back at the beginning of the thread when we were like 4weeks and now look where we are lol
> 
> Laura I don't know if you saw my post the other day but Struth is 9weeks pregnant now too!!
> xx

I didn't see!! How bizarre, I was trying to search her last night! That's fantastic news! X


----------



## Gemini85

Lol, I'm waiting for my tesco food shop t be delivered, OH just text me as he saw the on line invoice, "Laura, why have you ordered a birthday cake? It's no ones birthday" my response? "I REAAAALLLLY WANTED ONE," he thinks I've lost the plot, but if I don't get me some birthday cake before the day is out, i might cry...x


----------



## harri

Hahaha that's so funny! I want a birthday cake now! X


----------



## RedRose19

i still have some of mine left if ye want it ladies.. too much cake to eat! i got two for my bday a biscuit malteaser cake and a choc and almond cake :thumbup: very much sick of them by now


----------



## Emzywemzy

Mmm cake...


----------



## gemgem77

I want cake too!!! Does anyone have really hungry days? I am having one today lol


----------



## harri

I'm having one today too!!! :) currently having a pub lunch before the scan! X


----------



## gemgem77

Ooh you lucky thing!!! So excited to hear about your scan is that wierd lol I am having to feed off other peoples scans because mines still ages away!!!! x


----------



## cricket in VA

Oh wow, ladies. I have my scan today, and I don't want to reschedule, but I've been up since 3:30 am with some sort of stomach issue. It's coming out both ends...often at the same time! I think I'm about empty, so hoping I can still have the scan? Luckily we're past the days of needing a full bladder!


----------



## RedRose19

gemgem77 said:


> I want cake too!!! Does anyone have really hungry days? I am having one today lol

me.. some days i dont wanna eat anything.. then other days i just wanna eat everything... :blush: im currently boiling the kettle for biscuits and tea.. yummy


----------



## cricket in VA

Red rose, I agree with the packing advice. Cliqmo and Harri - excited or your scans! Gem, happy cantaloupe day! We have come so far :)


----------



## harri

Hope you can make your scan cricket! 45 minutes until my scan x


----------



## RedRose19

cricket in VA said:


> Red rose, I agree with the packing advice. Cliqmo and Harri - excited or your scans! Gem, happy cantaloupe day! We have come so far :)

hope your feeling better soon :flower: it might be a good chance to ask them to give you soemthing to help maybe?

im not getting on very well with packing i keep getting tired after just doing a little :dohh: so far today ive only done 2 bags of clothes and sorted some clothes to last us til we move... now im having another break lol


----------



## gemgem77

Ooh biscuits sounds like a good idea redrose lol

Happy cantaloupe day to you too Cricket, I can't believe how far we have come!! Sorry your not feeling great :(

Wasn't Cliqmo's scan this morning? I'm dying to hear how she got on!! Good luck Harri!!


----------



## harri

We're having a boy!!!!!!! So exciting!!! :) Mummy's boy :) yay! I got my NT results back 1:16000! 16 bloody thousand :) Xx


----------



## RedRose19

harri said:


> We're having a boy!!!!!!! So exciting!!! :) Mummy's boy :) yay! I got my NT results back 1:16000! 16 bloody thousand :) Xx

yayyyyyyyy :happydance::happydance::happydance: i knew it :haha:


----------



## harri

Nice work Redrose :)


----------



## gemgem77

Congrats Harri you must be over the moon. God that is really low risk!! have you got pics? xxx


----------



## RedRose19

here ladies i thought ye might enjoy this video, i watched it a while ago and fell in love, now im preg with bubs it just makes me cry to think of how far they have come so far.. here you go :thumbup:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iItjtWd0SpE


----------



## harri

Side profile https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/96ac3877.jpg
Back towards us with finger pointing up
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/5a0b0937.jpg


----------



## RedRose19

harri said:


> Side profile https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/96ac3877.jpg
> Back towards us with finger pointing up
> https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/5a0b0937.jpg

awwww lovely pics!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Euronova

Hi Girls, 

Anyone really struggling with sleeping at night? I seem to have finally stopped peeing up to 10 times at night (still about 3 times but much much better)... but my new problem is I seem to not stay on my side and only feel comfortable sleeping on my back (now apparently it's not good for the baby...) anyone else struggling?


----------



## cliqmo

Hi Girlies!! 

Harri congratulations on :blue: :happydance: I thought my score of 1:10000 was good but yours is amazing!!

Scan went really well, heart, kidneys, limbs, face etc all checked and fine 

I have a low lying lying anterior placenta which they weren't unduly worried about but does mean I get another scan at 32 weeks to check it has moved :thumbup:

Will add scan pics later xx

Eta we are team :pink: :cloud9: DH is delighted as this means there will be ponies in the future and the 'need' for a Range Rover :dohh:


----------



## gemgem77

Congrats on your scan Cliqmo. I take it your staying team yellow? Sorry I can't for the life of me remember!
Harri lovely pics hun :)

Euronova I'm the same I try to sleep on my left but often wake up on my back. Is it actually bad for the baby? I thought I read it can make us go dizzy but didn't realise it was bad for baby xx


----------



## Gemini85

harri said:


> We're having a boy!!!!!!! So exciting!!! :) Mummy's boy :) yay! I got my NT results back 1:16000! 16 bloody thousand :) Xx

Yay! Congrats Hun!!! X


----------



## FirstBean

Congrats on team blue Harri. I am biased but boys are best i have a lovely mummys boy.
Glad all went well cliqmo.
Gemini- you have just reminded me I wanted birthday cake last week was desperate for some.


----------



## SamanthaMGS

Hi All!

I am new to this site - am 17 weeks 2 days with first baby :)

I saw that someone had 1:16000 risk - mine was 1:3360 is that quite high?

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Congratulations Harri!! :blue:

Glad your scan went well cliqmo! :cloud9:

Love that vid Redrose x


----------



## gemgem77

Welcome to the thread SamanthaMGS no you are definitely low risk with those stats. High risk would be something like 1:100 and even then the midwife told me they would only suggest amino?? is that the right spelling! if you were 1:50 so your fine


----------



## cricket in VA

Congrats on the scans, ladies! I've got some lovely pics of my own, but currently curled up in bed with only energy to go to the bathroom. We're still team yellow! All checked out well...squirmy little thing! Measuring a bit ahead still (around June 1 or 2), but they're keeping the original date as it's close. S/he had the hiccups...just like I did in the womb! Super cute. 

Not much they can do for me. No solids for 24 hours and if I can't keep liquids down by the afternoon it's off to the ER for an IV. Pretty miserable. Guess I got that extra day off I wanted, but it's not going to be nearly as productive as I'd hoped!

Euro...I was having the same problem, and I'm a side sleeper usually! The dream genii has helped, although it's not a total miracle. I still woke up a lot. I should say wake up...the last week I've been waking up at 4:30 or so and staying awake until 7. Not fun! Don't worry about the baby and your back...everything I read said you'll be way too uncomfortable to stay in the position when it actually gets to the point where it could cut off blood flow. Your legs will be numb and your back will hurt....in other words, you will have already moved!


----------



## cliqmo

Congratulations Cricket, glad you got there after being unwell - fingers crossed you are feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## babyd0310

Congrats on the scans harri, cliqmo and cricket!! and welcome to the newbies!!
Talking about the NT results, mine was 1:81000!!!!!! I just thought this was normal and just had to hunt out my letter to double check but is definitely that!
I have a poorly little girl today, she has a bit of a dodgy tummy so hoping it will pass soon bless her x


----------



## pink23

Hi ladies does anyone else's stomach / bump seems to disappear and re appear? Also Does it get tight at top of bump ? Xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

My bump gets bigger and smaller, depends where baby is laying I think! My bump has got very full at the bottom this last couple of days and I can feel baby moving very very low down, so I'm guessing this is why! Also I have been having braxton hicks already, didn't get them til very late on last time, but getting them now which makes my bump go tight and hard, is it that making your bump tight?

I took another bump pic today and you can see how full it looks at the bottom at the mo!


----------



## pink23

That's what I was think about braxton hicks as remember when I was induced my stomach got hard and uncomfortable feels wierd so early this time x


----------



## cricket in VA

I thought it was a full stomach! I've had that happening for a few weeks now...usually when I have a full tummy!

Also, my 'bump' shrinks overnight...when food is digested and liquid absorbed. Always much bigger in the evening! Mine is clearly not showing much yet. I do have a normal size, healthy baby though, so that's good!!


----------



## broodybelle

My bump is bigger in the evening- but then again so was my stomach, pre-pregnancy.
I think the novelty of my bump first popping out has worn off a bit and it seems small now but seemed big at first. Don't think it helps that I'm working with someone who is 34 weeks pregnant!


----------



## cricket in VA

It feels kind of big, but then everyone tells me I'm still super small for 5 months...


----------



## TrAyBaby

WOWSERS ladies, i've been gone since friday and have just had to catch up on 15 pages of chat amazing. Would love to relpy to everyone and all the questions but i just cant bloody remember it all, So.........................

Congrats everyone who reached a new week or the 20 week milestone (YAY jellytots). 

Also congrats to all that have had a scan, beautiful pics. More little girls to add to our list and finally another boy.

Thank you to the people who posted those wonderful videos.

And thanks for the help with the baby clothes issues, totally helped me there. As now i know i have enough 0-3 months stuff but dont actually have any newborn so will only buy a few bits.

ok AFM - well i went to london for the weekend to visit my heavily pregnant sister (35 weeks) as it was her baby shower. What an ace time we had. On Sunday (because im an artist) i did a cast of her bump and even if i do say so myself its AMAZING, im defo doing one of mine. WOW just realised when i go visit my sister next in about 4/5 weeks she could've had her baby already crikey!!!!

Yesterday i had to attend an antenatal class run by a physio as about ten years ago i had a back injury and now with all the lovely pregnancy hormones my lower right back is playing up. Anyway there was about 12 other women there who varied from 18 weeks - 32 weeks and i had the smallest bump :( all the women who were 18-20 weeks were sitting there stroking there big round bellies but you couldnt even tell i had one with my clothes on. Major bump envy going on. I keep telling OH we are having a dwarf! I do know that my little girl is laying very low as when she kicks i only ever feel it in my groin area or just above. Today actually just directly under my belly button has gone hard for the first time ever, So im hoping this is my uterus finally moving up and she will pop out more soon enough.

Sorry this is turning into an epic post, i guess thats what i get to not logging on for days. 

Here's my rant part. Last night at work i started to develop a pain in my groin regin that basically ran all the way along my lady lips to my bum, by the time i finished work at 10pm i was nearly in tears. I could barely walk or climb stairs. I went straight to bed. When i got up this morning it seemed to have gone but then after a while it came back. So called my midwife and she told me to go see the doctor and bring a pee sample to rule out a urine infection. The doctor wants me to go back in a week if im still in discomfort. I dont have a urine infection or a groin strain. He says its either just a temporary muscle/liagment strain from the pregnancy or it could be the start of SPD :-( really really really hopping its not the latter.

However on a more happy note i did hit the Asda baby event today and got a few bargins and stock piled a few essentials. And went to B&Q and picked up some tester pots for the nursery walls eeeeeeeeek cant wait to start putting it together.

Oh and how could i forget to mention the most important thing. TOMORROW IS MY 20 WEEKS SCAN.......finally!!!!!!!! i already know im having a girl but have been so stressed these past few day worrying about all the things that they could find wrong tomorrow. Trying my best to stay positive but cant help but worry.

Thanks for reading my essay! sorry. Hope everyone is keeping well x


----------



## LittleBird

Emzywemzy said:


> Just wanted to share this lovely video that someone posted in the second tri forum :)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBKKnCtNeRU&feature=player_embedded#at=322

Great video, thanks for posting!



harri said:


> Hey Abi! It's tomorrow :( booo another day to wait! I am still going to find out! I can't wait!
> 
> I've been sent home from work toady, I had a really long nosebleed before work this morning and I nearly fainted at work so they've sent me home! I vowed not to have a sick day throughout my pregnancy but looks like I've started already ! Xx

I had a really weird nosebleed this weekend, but I thought it was because of the cold, dry air and all the nose-blowing. I hope you're feeling better!



babyd0310 said:


> So jealous of you all doing the nurseries! That was the best thing about being pregnant with Grace, and I can't do it this time :(
> I am feeling really happy at the moment! I know it's abit random, but I was so unhappy when I was pregnant with Grace (not that I didn't want her, I just had a really bad pregnancy and hated every second!) and I was determined to enjoy it more this time and I am :cloud9: obviously still got a while to go, but I feel like the time of year is helping as Grace is a January baby! Just thought i'd share with you!

I agree -- seeing nursery pics is fun, but it will be awhile before I start thinking about stuff like that.

I do think about my pregnancy with DS1 a lot, since it was the first and everything was so new. Plus, it was the easiest pregnancy, by far! I'm glad you're feeling happy with the way things are progressing, and enjoying this experience. For me, this pregnancy is turning out more like the one with DS2, me being uncomfortable and just passing the time until delivery. I feel like I have experienced things before, so it's not scary for me this time, except that I don't know when the babies will come, and whether they'll be big enough.



babyd0310 said:


> emma1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemini85 said:
> 
> 
> Great advice thanks Emzy! Abic, love the name, I think we will go with Rosie Paige, that may have been where you heard it!
> I'm still peeing in the night, it bloody hurts trying to get out of bed with my ladder full, get a shooting pain where I imagine my right ovary used to be?/still is? (not sure if they move...lol) just had close up heart scan, all looks ok, no massive holes to speak of, confirmed again it's a girl, and got a face profile pic :) did keep us waiting over an hour which got OH wound up! X
> 
> Hey Girlies,
> 
> Loving all the nursery talk!! Im starting ours this week, it used to be my husbands office so needs shelves and things taking off the walls first.
> 
> Abi/Laura, beautiful names, if our bubba is a girl she is going to be called "Rose Audrey" I know Audrey is a very old name but it was my mother in laws name and she died in 2000, she was only in her 50s and she and my DH were very close. I never met her, I wish I had. We both feel using her name is a nice way to remember her. I just love the name Rose, I love flowers to start and they roses remind me of my grandma (who is thankfully still with us) her garden is always beautiful and full of Roses.
> 
> My husband thinks the baby is a girl and calls the bump Petal! :blush:
> 
> Our boys name is not decided yet, my husband is Jim (James) and my two step sons both have james as their middle names so it will be (possibly) on of the following:
> 
> Edison James (my hubbys favorite, is it too american?)
> Joseph (Jo) James
> William James
> Thomas (Tom) James
> 
> I also like Charlie/Alfie/Archie/Oscar/George and Arthur?
> What do you think girls?Click to expand...
> 
> Love the name choices Emma! Rose is a beautiful name, and picking your DH's mothers name as the middle name is a lovely thought. We did the same with Grace's name, DH's Nan passed away shortly after we found out I was pregnant so we used her Name, Elsie as Grace's middle name.
> 
> I really love Alfie for a boy, that is one of our top names, along with Oscar! And we would like Archie as a middle name as it was my Grandads name who passed away last year, but it doesn't really go with Alfie!xClick to expand...

I love all this name talk. I have been thinking about names, but DH and I are usually late in choosing one. My two sons have middle names from my dad and my brother. I was thinking about giving the twins my grandfather's first and middle names, or my dad's middle name as their middle, but DH and I have to agree on a first, which is almost impossible. :) But, I LOVE the idea of using a family name as the middle. And I don't think Audrey is too old-fashioned. Edison James is nice as well.

DH is Iranian, so he keeps throwing out Persian names, but to me, it is kinda weird since our older sons don't have Persian names. His favorite so far is Cyrus, but I can't help but picture the kids at school calling him Cyrus the Virus. :( DH says with 4 boys in the family no one will be picking on them. Who knows whether that is true, but I don't want to invite trouble.



Gemini85 said:


> Emzywemzy said:
> 
> 
> Glad all is ok with her heart gemini :) Have you finished at work now?
> 
> I've been done with work since Xmas eve! Got 8k payout in the end.
> Not lasting well however!!!
> 
> I've got an interview Wednesday for local council as HR project officer for 3 months, part time as well. Would be beyond ideal if I could get it!!!
> 
> Just picked up my star lite swing that I won on eBay for 42 quid, it's like new so chuffed with that!!!
> I've inherited A TON of girls stuff, all next, monsoon etc. gorgeous outfits, but going to bootable alot of it as its all newborn to 6 months. I literally have 5 sacks worth!
> 
> Hope all is well ladies! I'm off to bed. Yawwwwn!
> 
> Oh ps, in regards to boys names, we were going to go with kian or Oscar. Har to save them in case I ever get a little man! XClick to expand...

Oooh -- Kian is one of the names we considered for DS1 before we settled on Owen. Is it weird to use that name for one of the babies? I did call DS1 Kian for a couple of days after he was born, just because I couldn't remember that we had chosen Owen instead. :)



Bigdreamer10 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm due June 24th and looking for a buddy or two. :happydance:

Welcome! I'm due on June 22nd, so we're close in dates, except I will deliver by the 8th at the latest. But we can be buddies regardless!



SamanthaMGS said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I am new to this site - am 17 weeks 2 days with first baby :)
> 
> I saw that someone had 1:16000 risk - mine was 1:3360 is that quite high?
> 
> xx

Welcome, Samantha! That is still a great number. I would definitely feel comfortable with results like that!


----------



## babyd0310

Morning girls! 
TrAyBaby i'm glad you had a great weekend with your sister! The bump cast sounds so cool, I want one now! Don't worry about your bump size, mine is the same! I really don't look pregnant at all, just abit out of shape! I was the same with Grace and my bump popped at 6 months, I thought it would be sooner this time but obviously not :( I really hope your groin pain eases up and it doesn't turn out to be SPD! Good luck for your scan today!

I am getting so impatient for my scan now! 2 weeks today, I really can't wait! I'm coming down with abit of a cold, just hope it comes out and clears up in time for Disneyland next week xx


----------



## harri

Good luck today trAybaby!!! X


----------



## TrAyBaby

oooooooooo Disneyland , sounds like fun x


----------



## abic77

hi everyone...

OMG HArri congrats on having a boy that's awesome news!
Cliqmo...not sure if your team pink or whether thats' your guess??

I was thinking of you both yesterday but work is f**king ridiculous at the mometn i'm not getting much opportunity to get on here at the moment :-(

I promise to catch up soon but in the meantime i really need your help.....

I woke up on Monday night (early hours of Tuesday morning) to go to the loo and had the most painful headache...i quickly got back to bed and soon fell asleep. Woke up Tuesday morning and it was still there and just got increasingly painful as the day went on...anyway last night i couldn't get to sleep because of the pain but eventually i did but then woke at 1.30am with the MOST INTENSE pain in my head I have ever experienced. On a scale of 1-10 i was at level 11! I had intense throbbing through the top of my head and into my ears and down the side of my neck....I was almost at the point of calling NHS direct because it really felt like something in my head was about to explode.....i eventually got back to sleep and my headache kept waking me up all night so by the time i had to get up this morning it felt like i hadn't slept. Today the headache is around an 8 out of 10 but still very painful.
I;m worried and scared that its serious (not scared of a tumour or anything like that) but i'm scared of what it means for me and baby and just want to know that we are both ok?

Has anyone else had these extreme headaches? Any advise for what i should do?

I'm due in Sheffield later for a meeting which i have to drive to and am dreading it. I can't bend down or anything as the pain is so much worse.

Please some one tell me i'm ok and nothing bad is gonna happen??? I feel like crying and honestly just want to go home but have so much to do at work i can't afford to :-(


----------



## RedRose19

i think for peace of mind it wouldnt hurt for you to see your doctor :hugs: hope your feeling better soon, do you drink alot in the day?


----------



## Emzywemzy

Abic it might be a coincidence but when I came off citalopram, prob after about 3 weeks I got the worst headache I've ever had. It felt like I'd been hit over the head with a shovel and I ended up going to the out of ours doc who sent me to hospital. I ended up in for 3 days! Had to have a brain scan and lumber puncture as they thought I had a bleed on the brain!! In the end they concluded it was to do with coming off anti ds. You should defo get it checked out, just to be on the safe side x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ps dont mean to scare you with the brain scan thing, as it wasn't anything like that for me, but meant it could be to do with coming off citalopram Xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

Abi i would go see the doctor just to be on the safe side and in my opinion i really dont think you should be driving, Can you do your meeting over the phone or video conference?


----------



## dt1234565

Congratulations on the scans girls!

XxxX


----------



## babyd0310

Abi I definitely think you should see your doctor just to put your mind at rest if nothing else. I had a really bad headache the other day, but it didn't last for long. I think the fact you have had it for a few days, you should definitely get checked out!x


----------



## abic77

Thanks for the advice girls....i called the community midwife service and they told me to take painkillers and drink more fluids (I don't think i could actually drink anymore!)
Have taken paracetemol and seems to have knocked the edge off but its still there in the background.

Emzy - thanks for the Cit tip and can't believe you had to be inhospital for 3 days bless you! Had you already had Holly by then or was it before she came along?.....i didn't know that about coming off Cit and now i'm trying to remember if i had headaches last time i came off....i didn't taper last time and just did it cold turkey so i was in a right mess generally probably with lots going on.... I actually had a brain scan (CT & MRI) in July due to a problem i have with my ear (deaf on one side, partial on the other) and all was clear so probably why i'm not worried about that! Anyway the midwife person said that it's most likely just hormones as the only other thing it could be is pre-eclampsia but unlikely apparently at 21 weeks but to go and get my blood pressure checked. Booked in for tomorrow morning! Have decided to WFH tomorrow and cancel the meetings i have as if i feel like this i will just wanna be at home! i may wake up feeling amazing at which point i will come in!

Traybaby - I have been told i have to be there in person....was meant to be there last week but there was an accident on the motorway which meant i ended up having to cancel and come back to leeds....i would just get the train but we have a total travel ban now for all travel except cars! I feel like this pathetic person who is moaning about my health all the time but i am so so worried that somehting is gonna go wrong that i just want to make sure i'm healthy and i need to take a step back and not do everything like i normally do at work!

Thanks again peeps.....i feel a little better that i get my blood pressure checked tomorrow.....if it was pre-eclampsia would that get picked up on my blood pressure check??


----------



## jambermush

Hi all,

New to this thread - I'm 17 + 2 and team yellow :happydance:


----------



## cliqmo

abic77 said:


> Cliqmo...not sure if your team pink or whether thats' your guess??...

Hey Abic, 

Team :pink: is the scan tech's guess :happydance: 

Baby was sat with her legs closed the whole time so the midwife didn't get a definitive look :dohh: but she did point out three lines (do boy parts _ever_ show as three lines?) and the midwife said she would "hedge her bets its a girl" but did the obligatory "we can't guarantee it" speech.

Do you think it is fair to assume we are team :pink: :cloud9: ??

I hope you are feeling better today and that ghastly headache has gone xx

ETA scan pic... 

https://i648.photobucket.com/albums/uu204/ali_m_photo/2012-01-18123340.jpg

The weird shadowing is unfortunately my fingerstips as I took a photo of the scan picture with my phone :dohh:


----------



## cliqmo

jambermush said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New to this thread - I'm 17 + 2 and team yellow :happydance:

Hi Jambermush, welcome to the thread :wave:


----------



## emma1985

I love this song!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QN6p66AtDc


----------



## dt1234565

cliqmo said:


> abic77 said:
> 
> 
> Cliqmo...not sure if your team pink or whether thats' your guess??...
> 
> Hey Abic,
> 
> Team :pink: is the scan tech's guess :happydance:
> 
> Baby was sat with her legs closed the whole time so the midwife didn't get a definitive look :dohh: but she did point out three lines (do boy parts _ever_ show as three lines?) and the midwife said she would "hedge her bets its a girl" but did the obligatory "we can't guarantee it" speech.
> 
> Do you think it is fair to assume we are team :pink: :cloud9: ??
> 
> I hope you are feeling better today and that ghastly headache has gone xx
> 
> ETA scan pic...
> 
> https://i648.photobucket.com/albums/uu204/ali_m_photo/2012-01-18123340.jpg
> 
> The weird shadowing is unfortunately my fingerstips as I took a photo of the scan picture with my phone :dohh:Click to expand...


I would say that's a pretty fair assumption!

xxxx


----------



## LittleBird

Sorry about the headache, Abi! I have had a couple during the pregnancy that lasted 2 days, but longer than that might make me start questioning what's up. Good luck getting rid of it!


----------



## RedRose19

ladies.. is it normal to get heart palpitations during pregnancy? i keep getting them and they last about 20 secs... bit scary


----------



## babyd0310

RedRose19 said:


> ladies.. is it normal to get heart palpitations during pregnancy? i keep getting them and they last about 20 secs... bit scary

Hi hun, I got them very often in my last pregnancy and was told they are completely normal as it due to the increased blood volume. I think if you have no history of cardiac problems then it is nothing to worry about :hugs:


----------



## harri

I have been getting them too Redrose!! Very weird! x


----------



## RedRose19

oh thank goodness i googled last night and i scared my self :cry: told me i could have pre-eclampsia so of course i barely slept last night


----------



## cricket in VA

A good read!

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/glennon-melton/dont-carpe-diem_b_1206346.html


----------



## Emzywemzy

abic77 said:


> Emzy - thanks for the Cit tip and can't believe you had to be inhospital for 3 days bless you! Had you already had Holly by then or was it before she came along?.....i didn't know that about coming off Cit and now i'm trying to remember if i had headaches last time i came off....i didn't taper last time and just did it cold turkey so i was in a right mess generally probably with lots going on.... I actually had a brain scan (CT & MRI) in July due to a problem i have with my ear (deaf on one side, partial on the other) and all was clear so probably why i'm not worried about that! Anyway the midwife person said that it's most likely just hormones as the only other thing it could be is pre-eclampsia but unlikely apparently at 21 weeks but to go and get my blood pressure checked. Booked in for tomorrow morning! Have decided to WFH tomorrow and cancel the meetings i have as if i feel like this i will just wanna be at home! i may wake up feeling amazing at which point i will come in!

It was before I was pregnant with Holly, about 5 years ago now. I kept telling them that I'd come off the anti ds and they kept saying, no no it won't be that giving you the headache. But after 3 days of tests and nothing came up, they concluded that it must be lol How are you feeling now?


----------



## Emzywemzy

Lovely pic cliqmo! And yes, I'd assume team pink! I don't think you can get 3 lines with a boy?

Redrose I get them and got them last pregnancy as well, I think it's normal :hugs:

SPD has been bad the last couple of days and my leg keeps going from under me! Yesterday it went and I fell holding Holly. I almost went right over but grabbed a wall so didn't hurt Holly but it proper jarred my upper back now!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Cricket that's a great article, I read that the other day! So true x


----------



## babyd0310

Cricket, such a good article thanks for sharing!
Emzy I hope you're ok! really sounds like your having a tough time of it, so annoying that there is nothing that can be done about it. I have definitely escaped lightly so far, still only getting slight pain in my groin and pubic bone, i'm hoping it will stay like that!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

babyd fingers crossed it doesn't get bad for you. It's so much worse for me this time, I can't believe it! I never had any of this leg going from under me thing last time!


----------



## cricket in VA

So scary, Emzy! Be careful!


----------



## TrAyBaby

hey chicas my scan was so amazing today, although my little girl was being stubborn as usual. All her measurements were spot on for her gestation and all her organs and limbs were there. The only thing is that she was breech and because the base of her spine was hidden in my pelvis they couldnt see the bottom of it. Plus she had her legs up over her head creating a shadow over her heart so they couldnt see all of its functions...........so i have to go back next tuesday so they can check her spine and heart. Bit worrying but also means i do get another chance to see her again.


----------



## cricket in VA

I'm sure she'll be fine! And an extra scan is always fun :) My little one was just super squirmy and had hiccups. Which I had for 9 months in the womb, or so my mom claims...


----------



## cliqmo

Great news TrAyaby that all the bits that could be checked were okay, although I understand why you would have preferred to have had total reassurance in one visit :hugs: lets hope little Missy is more cooperative on Tuesday!

Eta yey banana!!


----------



## abic77

Emzywemzy said:


> Lovely pic cliqmo! And yes, I'd assume team pink! I don't think you can get 3 lines with a boy?
> 
> Redrose I get them and got them last pregnancy as well, I think it's normal :hugs:
> 
> SPD has been bad the last couple of days and my leg keeps going from under me! Yesterday it went and I fell holding Holly. I almost went right over but grabbed a wall so didn't hurt Holly but it proper jarred my upper back now!!!

OMG that sounds horrendous!!! Did you say that the physio couldn't do anything to help? I think i remember sthg about a physio but can't remember what you said....you must be in agony hun and all you wanna do is enjoy holly and pregnancy....this sucks!


----------



## mandie.b

Our little girl is due June 7th. :)


----------



## abic77

Hi everyone....

Traybaby......whoop for another scan dude!!! that's awesome! I know you're a little worried coz you dont have full reassurance yet but I'm sure all will be fine and hopefully they won' t wait too long for another scan 

RedRose....I get palpitations all the time......i can wake in the night and my heart will be beating out of my chest & can also feel it in my neck too bouncing out!

Cliqmo....i defo think that's a girly in there.....fab scan pic and i can just tell (coz i'm an expert now al of a sudden!)

AFM....well....woke up several times in the night with a crackin splittin headache and woke up this morning and my whole body was "throbbing"....it was in my head, arms, legs etc but the pain radiating around the middle to back of my head. I thought it may be tesion/stress related due to work being so crazy right now but i have been doing deep breathing and relaxation techniques and doesnt seem to help.

Out of interest - has everyone had a pregnancy risk assessment? I don't have a manual or standing up job but i do a lot of driving and customer interfacing which at times really stresses me out....it's really hard trying to be cheery and manage client expectations (esp the demanding ones) when you feel hormonal, teary and headachy....i keep tryin to explain to my boss that although i am trying my best please consider my situation etc....he has just given me a ton more to do! I have emailed him 3 times now to say he should be carrying out a RA but to date has done nothing. GGRRRRRRRR


Right.....off to do some work now! Hope you are all ok peeps - sorry still not had chance to look back at all the previous posts but promise i will do soon xxx


----------



## emma1985

abic77 said:


> Hi everyone....
> 
> Traybaby......whoop for another scan dude!!! that's awesome! I know you're a little worried coz you dont have full reassurance yet but I'm sure all will be fine and hopefully they won' t wait too long for another scan
> 
> RedRose....I get palpitations all the time......i can wake in the night and my heart will be beating out of my chest & can also feel it in my neck too bouncing out!
> 
> Cliqmo....i defo think that's a girly in there.....fab scan pic and i can just tell (coz i'm an expert now al of a sudden!)
> 
> AFM....well....woke up several times in the night with a crackin splittin headache and woke up this morning and my whole body was "throbbing"....it was in my head, arms, legs etc but the pain radiating around the middle to back of my head. I thought it may be tesion/stress related due to work being so crazy right now but i have been doing deep breathing and relaxation techniques and doesnt seem to help.
> 
> Out of interest - has everyone had a pregnancy risk assessment? I don't have a manual or standing up job but i do a lot of driving and customer interfacing which at times really stresses me out....it's really hard trying to be cheery and manage client expectations (esp the demanding ones) when you feel hormonal, teary and headachy....i keep tryin to explain to my boss that although i am trying my best please consider my situation etc....he has just given me a ton more to do! I have emailed him 3 times now to say he should be carrying out a RA but to date has done nothing. GGRRRRRRRR
> 
> 
> Right.....off to do some work now! Hope you are all ok peeps - sorry still not had chance to look back at all the previous posts but promise i will do soon xxx


Abic, is there anyone else you can ask about a risk assessment?

I am the same I really need to look a back through all the posts, and make notes hahaha my memory is really terrible at the moment, i cannot remember a thing!

Im 21 weeks today, I cannot believe how time is going, 1 week since the 20wk scan! completly amazing! I cannot believe I am a banana! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Emzy, I hope your okay :hugs:
Abic, I hope your headache eases a little.

Who is off to an Asda baby event? I am completly skint but my try and go get a few bits and pieces.

TrAyBaby, great news everything looked well, im jelous you get another scan, I hope the time flies so you can put your mind at ease.

Cliqmo - Another girl - yay!!!

For all us bananas - We're smack in the middle of trimester two!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Cricket, a nice article thanks for sharing!

Found this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lw0M-HTlMoo&feature=relmfu

Enjoy!


----------



## babyd0310

Abi I hope your headache eases off abit! I can't remember if you said you spoke to your doctor or not?! It sounds awful :hugs:


----------



## harri

Hey everyone! Woohoo I'm a banana!! 

Abi - I hope you start to feel better soon! I am due to have my risk assessment this week. 

Emzy - that sounds horrendous, I really hope it settles down soon :hugs: 

Emma - woohoo banana day! :happydance: 

Cliqmo - congrats on your girl and great scan! 

TrAybaby - my bubs was so stubborn during the scan, they had to tilt the bed so far back I nearly fell off so they could measure his head! 

Has anyone got stretch marks yet? I'm so anxious, i'm checking myself everyday !! 

Xxx


----------



## FirstBean

Emzy- Your SPD sounds awful especially as it is taking you off your feet.

Tryababy- Glad all went well at your scan. I know you may be a little bit worried but I am sure everything else will be fine and at least you get to see your little lady again.

Hi Mandie.b- Congrats on your little girl.

RedRose- I got palpitations when I was pregnant with Ollie I havent had any as of yet with this pregnancy.

Abic- Your headache sounds awful. I have suffered with headaches with this pregnancy but only ones that last the day or they go after I have had a sleep. Did you speak to the Doctor about them.

emma- Yay on Banana day :happydance: I have been thinking about going to the baby event as they have some good bits in but I want to wait until my scan before I start buying.

AFM- All is good am feeling bubba lots now big strong kicks I am trying to keep myself busy for the next few days until scan day :haha:


----------



## FirstBean

Harri- Yay for been a banana. I have stretch marks but from my last pregnancy I only got them right at the end I think I was 36 weeks. I am putting every cream on possible this time to try and prevent more but I know I will get more.


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Hi all :wave:

I became an onion yesterday :happydance: I felt some movement last night that felt stronger than it had before. Not actual kicks yet though.

I was ravaged with stretchmarks when I was expecting Aimee. Even the midwife said to me "Wow, she really left her mark on you, didn't she?!" Umm yeah I had noticed thanks! :wacko: They've all faded now and I'm hoping I don't get any new ones. I don't think there's enough unmarked skin left anyway :haha:

I bought my first baby item the other day - a steriliser and bottles set. I was so excited opening the box and having a look at it. I need to get out more :blush:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thanks girls :hugs: I'm trying to get on with it as best I can, as I have Holly to look after as well after all! I can deal with the pain, but I'm just worried about falling and hurting Holly/baby. Abi I am still waiting for my physio appointment to come through. 

Harri I got horrendous stretch marks when pregnant with Holly. I got them really early on and then got a load more on top at the end! They all went silver but never went away completely and now they are red again. I'm not really bothered about them anymore, I've learned to love them because they are just a sign that I've grown 2 babies :)


----------



## harri

Omg I got stretchmarks when I was growing so no doubt I'll get loads! I'll need to learn to love them! 

Yay for strong kicks :happydance: I have a really lazy baby! Even the sonographer said so! When he kicks I really feel it but he is rather laid back! A LOT like his father! So laid back he's practically horizontal lol x


----------



## Emzywemzy

This baby is much more chilled out than Holly was. Holly never stopped kicking me and doing flips. Her movements were much stronger and every scan I had she would never keep still! This one has been really laid back at the scans, has been moving but only a bit and she doesn't move as violently as Holly did! Holly is a little whirlwind, NEVER keeps still, always running about and dancing and moving and she's always been the same. Even when she was a newborn she was a fidget and kicked her legs and moved her arms around in her sleep. I wonder if this baby will be calmer!?


----------



## babyd0310

Grace was the same Emzy and still is!! Such a fidget! I can't really remember how much she moved at this stage though only remember later on x


----------



## Emzywemzy

I remember Holly moving lots as soon as I could feel her. I started a new job at 24 weeks and I couldn't concentrate as she was going mad!! I was sure my insides would be black and blue lol


----------



## babyd0310

Oh and I have really bad stretchmarks from Grace, they started to disappear when I lost weight last year, but they will be back!! Is anyone getting braxton hicks yet?? I have been getting them and I swear I didn't get them this early last time!xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

I am babyd! It's mad, I didnt get them til really late on last time x


----------



## harri

What do braxton hicks feel like? I haven't had anything odd going on yet x


----------



## babyd0310

Oh good! Thought is was way to early!! 
Harri, braxton hicks are practice contractions your stomach just goes hard, really weird feeling!! Some people don't get them at all x


----------



## Emzywemzy

I know its a bizzare feeling. Your bump just goes tight and hard for a minute. They're painless for most people. They don't hurt me, just feels odd. I am sure I didn't get them til like the last week last time. They seem to happen now if I get stressed? X


----------



## babyd0310

Yes the same with me Emzy!!


----------



## gemgem77

Morning Girls,

Emzy you poor thing sounds awful take care of yourself :hugs:

Congrats on your scan TrAybaby try not to worry about needing to go back everything will be fine and you get to see your lil bubba again!!

Abi those headaches sound awful, I have read headaches can be common during pregnancy but yours sound severe hun so maybe give the midwife a call x

I am desperately trying to lube my belly up at night to prevent stretch marks but I reckon if your gonna get them you get them lol

Lat night I was sitting on the sofa reading and felt some strange movement. Lifted up my nightie and my beely was actually being kicked or something from the inside and was moving!!! It also looked like baby was lieing right there on the left hand side as my belly was all wonky and it was hard on that one patch, how strange!!! Dh and I were just watching it for ages!!! I wasn't expecting that to happen for ages yet!! 
xx


----------



## abic77

Hye....haven't got any strethch marks yet but have started putting cream on my belly just in case! I reckon i will get some tho later on and especially on my boobs as they have grown so much!

So,....went to get my blood pressure checked....the surgery is about a mile away and was thinking of just walking down but as i had some emails etc to send before i went i thought it best just to drive....also my connection to work network has been playing up this morning so figured i'd go into the office coz then at least i can get some stuff done! Anyway drove to surgery and when i parked i did it a bit erratically and felt my front tyre clip sthg (a pothole or curb or sthg)....didn't think anyhting of it, went to get BP checked which was healthy and normal and then went to get back into the car and a nice old man said "you've got a flat tyre love".....and he was right! flat as a pancake....so got into the car and burst out crying like a big baby! I literally didn't know what to do so i called my boss who didn't answe thephone so then i called my work breakdown people and they came straight out thank goodness! So now i have to go find somewhere to replace my tyre coz have to drive up the A1 to Washington tomorrow and can't go anywhere on a spare tyre....they can't fit me in til 9am tomorrow and i need to be there for 10 and now i am really stressing out coz i'll have to change the meeting time to say 12 and they will be really pissed off with me.

OMG i can't believe how soft i am being and how much i;m letting everything bother me but i really do just feel so so so so so stressed out :-(

GOnna insist on the RA thing next week...i have my annual appraisal on monday and i will mention it then. I just think that if it's officially documented that i'm struggling abit with the hormones and hedaches that they will need to give me a wider berth. Spoke ot my boss earlier and he is normally ace but i think he just doesn't know what to do when i cry on the phone to him telling him i'm really struggling because i feel shit and my head hurts and i'm not sleeping coz of sore head. 

I just wish i could be signed off for a week or somthing....thing is if i did that then i would just have loads of work to come back to coz noone else does my work whilst i;m away it's down to me.

OMG sorry for the massive rant!!!

Girls....you are awesome! Thanks for letting me moan and thank you to everyone to has wished me and my headaches well! it's really appreciated and don't hink you understand how i rely up on this network of people to keep me sane!!

Hope everyone is ok and having a nice day!


----------



## gemgem77

In my post Abi I forgot to say you should have had a RA ages ago. I had mine at 8weeks but then saying that nothing came out of it and I'm still waiting for the things they said they would get to help but at least it's documented!! xx


----------



## abic77

GemGem...that's rubbish! Just goes to show that the RA's aren't necessarily worth the paper they're written on!

There;s another girl in our office who's 4 weeks behind me and she got her RA the day after she told her boss! I overheard them doing it and they were asking questions anout working hours, workload, stress, depression etc and i was like thinking ask me!!!!!! She works for one of our suppliers so has a different manager...i did tell my boss how impresed i was with their swift response to her though! went over his head i think!


----------



## abic77

gemgem77 said:


> Morning Girls,
> 
> Emzy you poor thing sounds awful take care of yourself :hugs:
> 
> Congrats on your scan TrAybaby try not to worry about needing to go back everything will be fine and you get to see your lil bubba again!!
> 
> Abi those headaches sound awful, I have read headaches can be common during pregnancy but yours sound severe hun so maybe give the midwife a call x
> 
> I am desperately trying to lube my belly up at night to prevent stretch marks but I reckon if your gonna get them you get them lol
> 
> Lat night I was sitting on the sofa reading and felt some strange movement. Lifted up my nightie and my beely was actually being kicked or something from the inside and was moving!!! It also looked like baby was lieing right there on the left hand side as my belly was all wonky and it was hard on that one patch, how strange!!! Dh and I were just watching it for ages!!! I wasn't expecting that to happen for ages yet!!
> xx

OMG how exciting!!!! that's brilliant hun and i am so so so jealous!! i still haven't felt anything and am thinking/hoping any day now i will start to feel my little princess!!!

It feels like i'm the odd one out of all my friends...my friend has an 18 week old boy, DH cousin had twin boys on friday last week, another friend had a boy on Tuesday night and my other friend is due in 3 weeks with a boy!!! I am the only one having a girl in my world!!
Seems al the people having girls are all on this thread so i don't feel like the odd one out anymore!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Abi they should defo have done a risk assessment already, they are required to by law!! I had mine at 8 weeks or so. They did a desk assessment thing, ordered me a special chair, a footrest and a fan. Said I could have a lie down in the 'recovery room' whenever I want and I can take breaks whenever I want to. They were brilliant. Which makes me feel all the more guilty for being off sick!


----------



## abic77

Emzywemzy said:


> Abi they should defo have done a risk assessment already, they are required to by law!! I had mine at 8 weeks or so. They did a desk assessment thing, ordered me a special chair, a footrest and a fan. Said I could have a lie down in the 'recovery room' whenever I want and I can take breaks whenever I want to. They were brilliant. Which makes me feel all the more guilty for being off sick!

Thanks Emma - i have just emailed my boss these exact words:

"hi - just a gentle reminder about my pregnancy RA you need to do with me. It's a legal requirement and don't want you getting into trouble"....that should do the trick!!!


----------



## abic77

surprise! i got an email back already...

"i know its just that i want to do it when im with you in the office. it's on my list of things to do so please put a date in my calendar"

!!!!!!!


----------



## cliqmo

abic77 said:


> surprise! i got an email back already...
> !!!!!!!

Nothing like a gentle reminder about legal obligations to prompt a quick response, these companies are all the same :rofl:


----------



## abic77

Just come across this belly art and some of them are sooooo fun!
i particularly like the monkey one!
https://www.babycentre.co.uk/photo_galleries/bump-art/


----------



## abic77

cliqmo said:


> abic77 said:
> 
> 
> surprise! i got an email back already...
> !!!!!!!
> 
> Nothing like a gentle reminder about legal obligations to prompt a quick response, these companies are all the same :rofl:Click to expand...

I know - worked a treat!! He then emaile me to ask if there's anything he can do to support and to let him know when i think i may not cope so he can plan etc....i just dont know wehn a headache will strike tho!! i explained that he has effectively added to my work load because he did the same job as me (property manager) and we both have buildings we manage and he has been promoted to become my line manager and given me his buildings to manage as they won't be replacing him! There's one more person in the team and he has taken a couple too i think but he's not pregnant and he's leaving soon anyway! then it's gonna be just me looking after all the buildings (we're losing about a third of the buildings) but the rest will be mine so when i come back from mat leave thats why they've told me already i can't come back part time or compressed hours!!!!

clearly i need to win the lottery in the next 12 months so i can quit working and be a full time mum!


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Abi it was pretty cool and I can't wait for it to happen again. You wait before you know it you'll be getting kicked left right and centre!!!

Emzy you got a special chair? I asked for one and it was declined as they said I had to need it is it because you get spd? I want a special chair lol
xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

No it was just because I am pregnant! Apparently the chair I had was inadequate to support a growing pregnant body lol


----------



## gemgem77

So my work are just getting out of getting me a nice comfy chair!!! I might have to have another word lol


----------



## RedRose19

moving is in just another 4 days :happydance: then scan is in 6 :happydance: so excited! :)


----------



## LittleBird

Hey ladies, I loved hearing all the talk about baby movement. I have felt some small movements but I'm wondering if the twins are busy kicking each other and I'm not feeling as much on the outside. It definitely hasn't been 2x the movement from my other pregnancies!

I had stretch marks the first time around, then DS2 added some more. I haven't noticed any new ones yet, but my belly was itching last night! I better start oiling up! :)


----------



## emma1985

A family friend has offered me a few hours work cleaning her holiday cottages and promoting them on facebook, twitter etc etc.

https://www.estateescapes.co.uk/

Will help as only been earning around £60 a week after been made redundant and she pays £8.50 an hour. x


----------



## babyd0310

That's great news Emma!
Abi i'm sorry you've had such a rubbish day! My work were really bad when I was pregnant with Grace, I worked in a lab with harmful chemicals and they done nothing! They have been better this time around though!
Gemgem I can't wait till baby is moving around like that! I was lying down the other night and baby was quite obviously laying on my left side cos my belly was all wonky haha it's the best feeling ever when you see little feet and hands sticking out!


----------



## TrAyBaby

Congrats all those who are bananas today. I'll be one tomorrow. My bump has so popped up and out this week, will take a pic tomorrow.

Goodluck with the move redrose.

Abi hope your feeling better. Loved the bump art link you posted. As I mentioned before I'm an artist and I pick up the occasional face painting gig so I'm planning on painting my bump a lot when it's big enough


----------



## Gemini85

abic77 said:


> gemgem77 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Girls,
> 
> Emzy you poor thing sounds awful take care of yourself :hugs:
> 
> Congrats on your scan TrAybaby try not to worry about needing to go back everything will be fine and you get to see your lil bubba again!!
> 
> Abi those headaches sound awful, I have read headaches can be common during pregnancy but yours sound severe hun so maybe give the midwife a call x
> 
> I am desperately trying to lube my belly up at night to prevent stretch marks but I reckon if your gonna get them you get them lol
> 
> Lat night I was sitting on the sofa reading and felt some strange movement. Lifted up my nightie and my beely was actually being kicked or something from the inside and was moving!!! It also looked like baby was lieing right there on the left hand side as my belly was all wonky and it was hard on that one patch, how strange!!! Dh and I were just watching it for ages!!! I wasn't expecting that to happen for ages yet!!
> xx
> 
> OMG how exciting!!!! that's brilliant hun and i am so so so jealous!! i still haven't felt anything and am thinking/hoping any day now i will start to feel my little princess!!!
> 
> It feels like i'm the odd one out of all my friends...my friend has an 18 week old boy, DH cousin had twin boys on friday last week, another friend had a boy on Tuesday night and my other friend is due in 3 weeks with a boy!!! I am the only one having a girl in my world!!
> Seems al the people having girls are all on this thread so i don't feel like the odd one out anymore!Click to expand...

It's strange, before my MC I was on the July due date thread, and the vast majority on there who found out, are having boys!!! Very strange! I must warn you about female gemini's however, being one myself, I'm already prepared for a live wire! X


----------



## Emzywemzy

double post


----------



## Emzywemzy

My sister is also a gemini and is a live wire and a half! 

Ohh if baby is early like Holly was, then she could be a Taurus like me and DH!


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

I'm not due till the 27th so my baby will likely be Cancer? Is that right?


----------



## RedRose19

yes thats right louise :thumbup:

im due the 15th not sure which i fall into?


----------



## Emzywemzy

The star sign dates are as follows:

Taurus- Apr 20- May 20
Gemini- May 21- June 20
Cancer- June 21- July 22


----------



## jelly tots

Lilbynon said:


> Ugh is it the first yet???? i am sooo very excited for my scan, i haven't had one since i was 7 weeks. I bet things have changed soo much. just a lil over two weeks so i will live i guess.
> Hope everyone is doing well

the 1st will come very soon, how come you havent had a scan since 7 weeks?



cricket in VA said:


> Hi ladies! I'm popping in to share...DH felt babby kick tonight! S/he kicked him in the head...he put his head on my belly when I said there was lots of movement, and pop! Super exciting. Can't wait for the scan on Tuesday!

thats fantastic, cant wait for hubster to feel flump move about.



abic77 said:


> OMG where the heck do I start? Sooooo many updates and have read ALL the posts and had in my mind what i wanted to say but have forgotten it all already (sorrryyyyy!)
> 
> Firstly...congrats to Harri, Emma and Jellytots and anyone else who has reached that pivotal half way point in the last week! AWESOME news!
> 
> Congrats to everyone who has had scans done too! Jellytots - you make me laugh how you don't wanna know the sex but you had a sneaky peeky anyway!! haha! So are you not going crazy now wanting to know if it IS a boy????
> 
> Pink - re the tiredness thing....think i may have posted this already (but can't remember) but i felt exactly the same over Christmas when i was having lie ins and didn't have my routine anymore but decided to go back to my weekday routine on a weekend and i swear it has made such a difference! So although i get up at 6.45 on a sat and sun i actually feel 100 times better for it! Try it and see how you get on??
> 
> Changing bags.....LOVE them!! I spotted the yummy mummy ones in john lewis a couple weeks ago...i love them but at £75 can i justify one? Are they big enough girls? I thought changing bags were HUGE but maybe i'm mistaken.....i will take advise from you 2nd timers...seems that they must be if you guys are buying them? I have a £50 voucher for JL so could treat myself! I love these 2 but they are all soooooo lovely!
> 
> https://www.johnlewis.com/231429259/Product.aspx
> https://www.johnlewis.com/231281525/Product.aspx
> 
> Peeps.....should i be weeing lots in the night still? I get up once a night now which is weird as everyone says they wee several times a night (i was up until about 4/5 weeks ago??)
> 
> Still haven't felt any movement which is somewhat frustrating/disheartening but I'm not worried about it anymore (like i was before) as i know that bubs was fine on the scan and i have an anterior placenta which explains it.....i'm sure i'll feel sthg in the next couple of weeks tho....just want it to happen NOW tho!!
> 
> Well, now that we know she's a wee girl i think we have decided upon Matilda Rose for a name (if she's born in May she will be Matilda May!) but i do like Rose as a middle name! (sorry think i stole the Rose idea from someone on here!!) DH talks to her every night and every morning and is calling her Tilly! I told him we shouldn't be calling her by her name yet tho as we were kinda still thinking of names but the only other one we can kind of agree on is Molly (there's SO many nice names out there but either someone already has it or is doesn't sound right with our surname!)...anyway she is called tilly now coz we keep talking about her with that name so think molly will need to go this time :-(
> 
> So....a friend of mine has loaned me her doppler for the rest of my pregnancy....used it for the first time (and only time so far) on Sat and i heard 2 things.....both things sounded like baby's HB but the first one was 157bpm and the next one was 135bpm.....the first one sounded like there was interference so moved the probe thing over to the other side of my tummy and got the other reading??? Not really sure which is which but can i assume that one of them was baby's HB??? I can see me getting obsessed with this now! I am working from home today and so tempted to go and have a listed but i'm not really sure what's what? I googled it and it said it dangerous for an untrained person to use a doppler as you could assume sthg was the HB when it isn't, giving a false sense of security! Likewise if you don't hear sthg it's scary too! aaggghhh shall i just not bother? HELP someone please???
> 
> Gotta go do some work now (feel like throwing my laptop out the window i'm that stressed out....it's PEOPLE! if people were less annoying/demanding/unorganised then my life would be so much easier!)
> 
> mmmmwah to you all tho! xoxoxoxo

lol, yep im dying to know now if it is a girl or not but will have to wait and see, as of tomorrow only 19 weeks to wait so im sure i will manage :)

thats a lovely name, i like that a lot.

and you can defo justify a yummy mummy bag, my radley one should have been £95 but was just luck it was in the mid season sale and i got it less than half price last year. hubster made me as i was only looking at them and he thought it was too good a deal to pass off on, plus is fabulous with all of the pockets, zip up pouches etc.





abic77 said:


> Yipppeeee can't believe i'm a banana....remember when i was like a raspberry or something thinking imagine what it would be like to be a banana!!! here i am!
> 
> PS here is my gorgeous little girl scan piccie from Weds (20 + 4)

aww lovely pic there abi :)



abic77 said:


> OOOOPs....baby brain strikes again!
> 
> Here's the pic of 21 week bump!

 lovely bump too!


harri said:


> Hey Abi! It's tomorrow :( booo another day to wait! I am still going to find out! I can't wait!
> 
> I've been sent home from work toady, I had a really long nosebleed before work this morning and I nearly fainted at work so they've sent me home! I vowed not to have a sick day throughout my pregnancy but looks like I've started already ! Xx

hope you are feeling better now harri



Emzywemzy said:


> Harri I hope you feel better. And don't worry, you could be me. I already had 5 weeks off work with bad MS and now have been signed off for another 4 with SPD. I feel awful about it!!

emzy hope your spd eases off a bit for you, sounds awful and you are coping with it soo well too. i would be an absolute mess.



gemgem77 said:


> Morning Girls,
> 
> Lovely bump pic Abi. I am so envious of you all that have had scans, I just cannot wait untill the 3rd!!!
> Good luck Harri and Cliqmo for tomorrow can't wait to see what your having.
> I won a Mamas and Papas Gingerbread moses basket on Ebay yesterday with white rocking stand for £31 picked it up and we are so pleased with it.
> W

thats a bargain on your moses basket, love the mamas and papas ranges. the 3rd will come soon enough chick, not long at all now.



RedRose19 said:


> im so glad everyones scan has gone well :) i cant wait for mine, its next wed :D i def can feel him or her moving around alot more now, i get thuds often its very soothing, im finding my self get very achey along my lower tummy if im standing for too long is anyone else getting this? its like my muscles cant stand the weight of the bump for too long.. we went to dublin zoo yesterday and felt so achey after it.
> 
> moving next week then the baby organising begins we will be setting up the nursery then :)

i get achey if i stand around too much aswell so you arent the only one there, i try and keep my feet up when im at home or anywhere too.



abic77 said:


> Yay GemGem show us some piccies of the nursery!!! And anyone else who has done some nursery stuff! I am looking for inspiration!!
> 
> I found a couple of pics of nurseries with kind of a mocha colour on the walls so think i'm gonna do that (originally wanted beige & white polka dots but can't seem to find any wallpaper to my specification!)....anyway gonna have like pale brown (mocha) walls and just plain white cot linen and a plain white bumper i think...sounds really dull but i'm going to introduce some colour in the accessories (i have bought a cushion already!) and my mum is gonna make a quilt and bunting which will probably be in lots of bright colours (really don't want to go down the everything is pink route) so will be turqoise and fushia and other brights in the bunting.....found some nice beigy colour waffle material that i think i will get some curtains made in just white and the beige waffle can sit at the bottom. I hope it's not too drab but don't really want to commit to a colour and then change my mind....these are the 2 pics i got some inspiration from...

thats a lovely colour, sounds like it is going to be gorgeous with all the accessories.



abic77 said:


> Harri - soz i knew it was tomorrow so dunno why i wrote today (baby brain again??)
> 
> eeeeeeee not long til you gonna find out then! I totally can't wait til you find out....aaaggghhhhhh exciting!!
> 
> thanks for the reassurance re the weeing thing and the doppler! Gemgem....i'm not sure if i'm strong-willed enough not to have another go! If only i could feel som FRIGGIN MOVEMENT then maybe i wouldn't need to use it! Trust me to have a flippin placenta at the flippin front! I mean c'mon already get kickin Tilly!!! I keep telling her she can kick as hard as she likes and mummy won't mind!
> 
> PS were your babies really active at the 20 week scan?? Mine didn't seem to be overly active (not like 12 weeks) but she was moving a little.....i didn't really get to see her as a whole if that makes sense....i saw all the detail of arms, legs, head, spine etc etc but all as close ups so not really sure how much she was moving. SHe did life her arm and put her hand behind the back of her head tho in a 'chillin' type position.....i just laughed coz i was lying in exactly the same position (so cute!)
> 
> Anyway....MUST stop worrying every 30 mins....she will be just fine and jut needs to grow a bit more and then it's gonna all be ok!

flump was really active hence the not so good pic this time. was alseep til they started scanning though, think the pressure woke them up and made them loopy lol.




RedRose19 said:


> here is the link i had to put it on you tube to be able to get it on here, you can only hear it from 1 min 30 sec onwards and 2 min 30 sec is the loudest recording i could get
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOkC27pahxQ

aww how lovely :), defo your babys heartbeat there.



Gemini85 said:


> Great advice thanks Emzy! Abic, love the name, I think we will go with Rosie Paige, that may have been where you heard it!
> I'm still peeing in the night, it bloody hurts trying to get out of bed with my ladder full, get a shooting pain where I imagine my right ovary used to be?/still is? (not sure if they move...lol) just had close up heart scan, all looks ok, no massive holes to speak of, confirmed again it's a girl, and got a face profile pic :) did keep us waiting over an hour which got OH wound up! X

i have that in the morning, im not waking up in the night to go to the loo at all now, apart from if ive drank loads just before going to bed, i get the pain during the day too if i forget to go to the loo. blimmin hurts like hell.
must be the pressure of flump leaning on it.

thats fabulous the heart scan all went well, was thinking about you all for good news.



harri said:


> Thanks for that advice Emzy :thumbup:
> 
> Glad your scan went well Gemini!! :happydance:
> 
> I've just won this dresser on ebay, £45 as it's got a dent in the plywood on the inside which can't be seen on the outside! bargain! :)
> View attachment 325715
> 
> 
> xxx

thats lovely harri



pink23 said:


> afternoon a llx
> Ive been looking at pushchairs today, I'm still unsure what to get as I really do need a new one. I would love to do calebs room nice but maybe once baby is born we can have a theme.
> Ive mainly bought rompers as in clothes. and one other set. We have lots or sleep suits and baby grows saved from last time so that helps. Have bought bought 4 packs of size 1 nappies now buying size. Not a lot to get now tbh.
> Its getting quite real now and i have moments where i think omg I will have 2 but can't wait xx

hope you manage to find a pushchair you like very soon, there are some cracking deals on at the moment.



emma1985 said:


> Hey Girlies,
> 
> Loving all the nursery talk!! Im starting ours this week, it used to be my husbands office so needs shelves and things taking off the walls first.
> 
> Abi/Laura, beautiful names, if our bubba is a girl she is going to be called "Rose Audrey" I know Audrey is a very old name but it was my mother in laws name and she died in 2000, she was only in her 50s and she and my DH were very close. I never met her, I wish I had. We both feel using her name is a nice way to remember her. I just love the name Rose, I love flowers to start and they roses remind me of my grandma (who is thankfully still with us) her garden is always beautiful and full of Roses.
> 
> My husband thinks the baby is a girl and calls the bump Petal! :blush:
> 
> Our boys name is not decided yet, my husband is Jim (James) and my two step sons both have james as their middle names so it will be (possibly) on of the following:
> 
> Edison James (my hubbys favorite, is it too american?)
> Joseph (Jo) James
> William James
> Thomas (Tom) James
> 
> I also like Charlie/Alfie/Archie/Oscar/George and Arthur?
> What do you think girls?

they are lovely names, my two friends have boys called archie and alfie.
william james is on our list too as i like william and james is hubsters middle name.
george is also on the list :)



broodybelle said:


> I also love Rose Audrey- it's a really classic name. Ours is Matilda 'Tilly' Rose for a girl or Tobias Daniel or Noah Benjamin if we have a boy. We haven't agreed on a second option for a girl yet, but it could well be Poppy something. We only discussed Poppy last night, so not thought of a second name that we like to go with it. 2 flower names in a row might be a bit overkill!Other girls names that I love are Betsy or Elsie but DH doesn't like either of them.
> 
> The trouble with teaching is that you go off names that you have loved for years because you have taught a horrid version or because you have taught so many children with that name. Cuts out around 80% of all possible names I like/have liked.
> 
> xxx

we are having that problem with names, hubsters parents are both head teachers and keep coming up with stories about kids at their schools and putting us off names etc, also with me previously being an army cadet instructor there are a few names i dont like anymore either lol.



harri said:


> Lovely names ladies :)
> 
> I'm currently led of my left hand side for half an hour as instructed by the midwife. I've had a couple of really big gushes of clear fluid and apparently if its amniotic fluid when i stand up after half an hour it will pour out! If it pours out I have to go to the labour ward.
> 
> She said it could be because I've showered??? odd, that's never happened before! x

oh i hope everything is okay and it is just normal discharge in a large quantity.



Gemini85 said:


> Emzywemzy said:
> 
> 
> Glad all is ok with her heart gemini :) Have you finished at work now?
> 
> I've been done with work since Xmas eve! Got 8k payout in the end.
> Not lasting well however!!!
> 
> I've got an interview Wednesday for local council as HR project officer for 3 months, part time as well. Would be beyond ideal if I could get it!!!
> 
> Just picked up my star lite swing that I won on eBay for 42 quid, it's like new so chuffed with that!!!
> I've inherited A TON of girls stuff, all next, monsoon etc. gorgeous outfits, but going to bootable alot of it as its all newborn to 6 months. I literally have 5 sacks worth!
> 
> Hope all is well ladies! I'm off to bed. Yawwwwn!
> 
> Oh ps, in regards to boys names, we were going to go with kian or Oscar. Har to save them in case I ever get a little man! XClick to expand...

good luck with your interview, glad you got a payout. they did treat you like crap though and im sure you could do them for unfair dismissal on some grounds. fab news you have got some good bargains and loads of stuff given, every little helps as they say.



Bigdreamer10 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm due June 24th and looking for a buddy or two. :happydance:

hey there, welcome to the thread. it does go quick on here but just jump in and we will all try to reply. very easy to miss a post or two with the speed it moves so try not to take it to heart. always someone with fab advice.



RedRose19 said:


> god ladies i have only 6 days to pack our whole apartment well actually 4 as we are going to oh's parents for the weekend... i dont know where to start :wacko: i dunno what i should leave to pack at the last min :wacko:

good luck with your move, hope it all goes well and you get everything packed without too much stress.



gemgem77 said:


> Thanks Harri!! Can't belive how quickly time is going. I was just looking back at the beginning of the thread when we were like 4weeks and now look where we are lol
> 
> Laura I don't know if you saw my post the other day but Struth is 9weeks pregnant now too!!
> xx

thats fabulous news about struth :)



Gemini85 said:


> Lol, I'm waiting for my tesco food shop t be delivered, OH just text me as he saw the on line invoice, "Laura, why have you ordered a birthday cake? It's no ones birthday" my response? "I REAAAALLLLY WANTED ONE," he thinks I've lost the plot, but if I don't get me some birthday cake before the day is out, i might cry...x

dont blame you at all, i plan to bake yet more cake this weekend to keep up with my dessert cravings. made an immense quantity of jam tarts this week and they have nearly all gone, hubster has helped me out with eating them though too lol.



harri said:


> We're having a boy!!!!!!! So exciting!!! :) Mummy's boy :) yay! I got my NT results back 1:16000! 16 bloody thousand :) Xx

congratulations chick, lovely news. great news on the nt results too. nice and low like mine, i got 1:29,000 :)



RedRose19 said:


> here ladies i thought ye might enjoy this video, i watched it a while ago and fell in love, now im preg with bubs it just makes me cry to think of how far they have come so far.. here you go :thumbup:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iItjtWd0SpE

lovely video :)



harri said:


> Side profile https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/96ac3877.jpg
> Back towards us with finger pointing up
> https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/5a0b0937.jpg

fabulous piccies :D



Euronova said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Anyone really struggling with sleeping at night? I seem to have finally stopped peeing up to 10 times at night (still about 3 times but much much better)... but my new problem is I seem to not stay on my side and only feel comfortable sleeping on my back (now apparently it's not good for the baby...) anyone else struggling?

i tend to sleep a lot better now i have my dream genii, i was really uncomfortable and restless before i had it. try wedging pillows and see if that helps, as long as you are on a slight tilt and not completely flat it helps. doesnt just affect baby, also affects you as puts pressure on a main artery and results in making you feel light headed and restricts blood flow.



cliqmo said:


> Hi Girlies!!
> 
> Harri congratulations on :blue: :happydance: I thought my score of 1:10000 was good but yours is amazing!!
> 
> Scan went really well, heart, kidneys, limbs, face etc all checked and fine
> 
> I have a low lying lying anterior placenta which they weren't unduly worried about but does mean I get another scan at 32 weeks to check it has moved :thumbup:
> 
> Will add scan pics later xx
> 
> Eta we are team :pink: :cloud9: DH is delighted as this means there will be ponies in the future and the 'need' for a Range Rover :dohh:

thats a fab nt score too :)
glad your scan went well, fingers crossed your placenta behaves itself for you and moves to where it is supposed to be.
lol at the range rover and ponies :)



SamanthaMGS said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I am new to this site - am 17 weeks 2 days with first baby :)
> 
> I saw that someone had 1:16000 risk - mine was 1:3360 is that quite high?
> 
> xx

welcome along chick, thats a fabulous nt result, nothing to worry about at all.



cricket in VA said:


> Congrats on the scans, ladies! I've got some lovely pics of my own, but currently curled up in bed with only energy to go to the bathroom. We're still team yellow! All checked out well...squirmy little thing! Measuring a bit ahead still (around June 1 or 2), but they're keeping the original date as it's close. S/he had the hiccups...just like I did in the womb! Super cute.
> 
> Not much they can do for me. No solids for 24 hours and if I can't keep liquids down by the afternoon it's off to the ER for an IV. Pretty miserable. Guess I got that extra day off I wanted, but it's not going to be nearly as productive as I'd hoped!
> 
> Euro...I was having the same problem, and I'm a side sleeper usually! The dream genii has helped, although it's not a total miracle. I still woke up a lot. I should say wake up...the last week I've been waking up at 4:30 or so and staying awake until 7. Not fun! Don't worry about the baby and your back...everything I read said you'll be way too uncomfortable to stay in the position when it actually gets to the point where it could cut off blood flow. Your legs will be numb and your back will hurt....in other words, you will have already moved!

hope you are feeling much better now, so pleased you could get to your scan and all was well, looking forward to pics



pink23 said:


> Hi ladies does anyone else's stomach / bump seems to disappear and re appear? Also Does it get tight at top of bump ? Xx

mine does this, seems to change shape depending on how much i have drunk/eaten/rested throughout the day.



TrAyBaby said:


> WOWSERS ladies, i've been gone since friday and have just had to catch up on 15 pages of chat amazing. Would love to relpy to everyone and all the questions but i just cant bloody remember it all, So.........................
> 
> Congrats everyone who reached a new week or the 20 week milestone (YAY jellytots).
> 
> Also congrats to all that have had a scan, beautiful pics. More little girls to add to our list and finally another boy.
> 
> Thank you to the people who posted those wonderful videos.
> 
> And thanks for the help with the baby clothes issues, totally helped me there. As now i know i have enough 0-3 months stuff but dont actually have any newborn so will only buy a few bits.
> 
> ok AFM - well i went to london for the weekend to visit my heavily pregnant sister (35 weeks) as it was her baby shower. What an ace time we had. On Sunday (because im an artist) i did a cast of her bump and even if i do say so myself its AMAZING, im defo doing one of mine. WOW just realised when i go visit my sister next in about 4/5 weeks she could've had her baby already crikey!!!!
> 
> Yesterday i had to attend an antenatal class run by a physio as about ten years ago i had a back injury and now with all the lovely pregnancy hormones my lower right back is playing up. Anyway there was about 12 other women there who varied from 18 weeks - 32 weeks and i had the smallest bump :( all the women who were 18-20 weeks were sitting there stroking there big round bellies but you couldnt even tell i had one with my clothes on. Major bump envy going on. I keep telling OH we are having a dwarf! I do know that my little girl is laying very low as when she kicks i only ever feel it in my groin area or just above. Today actually just directly under my belly button has gone hard for the first time ever, So im hoping this is my uterus finally moving up and she will pop out more soon enough.
> 
> Sorry this is turning into an epic post, i guess thats what i get to not logging on for days.
> 
> Here's my rant part. Last night at work i started to develop a pain in my groin regin that basically ran all the way along my lady lips to my bum, by the time i finished work at 10pm i was nearly in tears. I could barely walk or climb stairs. I went straight to bed. When i got up this morning it seemed to have gone but then after a while it came back. So called my midwife and she told me to go see the doctor and bring a pee sample to rule out a urine infection. The doctor wants me to go back in a week if im still in discomfort. I dont have a urine infection or a groin strain. He says its either just a temporary muscle/liagment strain from the pregnancy or it could be the start of SPD :-( really really really hopping its not the latter.
> 
> However on a more happy note i did hit the Asda baby event today and got a few bargins and stock piled a few essentials. And went to B&Q and picked up some tester pots for the nursery walls eeeeeeeeek cant wait to start putting it together.
> 
> Oh and how could i forget to mention the most important thing. TOMORROW IS MY 20 WEEKS SCAN.......finally!!!!!!!! i already know im having a girl but have been so stressed these past few day worrying about all the things that they could find wrong tomorrow. Trying my best to stay positive but cant help but worry.
> 
> Thanks for reading my essay! sorry. Hope everyone is keeping well x

hope everything is getting better regarding your groin pain, its not nice at all.
glad everything else is going well. i wouldnt worry about your bump size, it will soon pop out for you, either that or you have fabulous abdominal muscles :)



abic77 said:


> hi everyone...
> 
> OMG HArri congrats on having a boy that's awesome news!
> Cliqmo...not sure if your team pink or whether thats' your guess??
> 
> I was thinking of you both yesterday but work is f**king ridiculous at the mometn i'm not getting much opportunity to get on here at the moment :-(
> 
> I promise to catch up soon but in the meantime i really need your help.....
> 
> I woke up on Monday night (early hours of Tuesday morning) to go to the loo and had the most painful headache...i quickly got back to bed and soon fell asleep. Woke up Tuesday morning and it was still there and just got increasingly painful as the day went on...anyway last night i couldn't get to sleep because of the pain but eventually i did but then woke at 1.30am with the MOST INTENSE pain in my head I have ever experienced. On a scale of 1-10 i was at level 11! I had intense throbbing through the top of my head and into my ears and down the side of my neck....I was almost at the point of calling NHS direct because it really felt like something in my head was about to explode.....i eventually got back to sleep and my headache kept waking me up all night so by the time i had to get up this morning it felt like i hadn't slept. Today the headache is around an 8 out of 10 but still very painful.
> I;m worried and scared that its serious (not scared of a tumour or anything like that) but i'm scared of what it means for me and baby and just want to know that we are both ok?
> 
> Has anyone else had these extreme headaches? Any advise for what i should do?
> 
> I'm due in Sheffield later for a meeting which i have to drive to and am dreading it. I can't bend down or anything as the pain is so much worse.
> 
> Please some one tell me i'm ok and nothing bad is gonna happen??? I feel like crying and honestly just want to go home but have so much to do at work i can't afford to :-(




abic77 said:


> Thanks for the advice girls....i called the community midwife service and they told me to take painkillers and drink more fluids (I don't think i could actually drink anymore!)
> Have taken paracetemol and seems to have knocked the edge off but its still there in the background.
> 
> Emzy - thanks for the Cit tip and can't believe you had to be inhospital for 3 days bless you! Had you already had Holly by then or was it before she came along?.....i didn't know that about coming off Cit and now i'm trying to remember if i had headaches last time i came off....i didn't taper last time and just did it cold turkey so i was in a right mess generally probably with lots going on.... I actually had a brain scan (CT & MRI) in July due to a problem i have with my ear (deaf on one side, partial on the other) and all was clear so probably why i'm not worried about that! Anyway the midwife person said that it's most likely just hormones as the only other thing it could be is pre-eclampsia but unlikely apparently at 21 weeks but to go and get my blood pressure checked. Booked in for tomorrow morning! Have decided to WFH tomorrow and cancel the meetings i have as if i feel like this i will just wanna be at home! i may wake up feeling amazing at which point i will come in!
> 
> Traybaby - I have been told i have to be there in person....was meant to be there last week but there was an accident on the motorway which meant i ended up having to cancel and come back to leeds....i would just get the train but we have a total travel ban now for all travel except cars! I feel like this pathetic person who is moaning about my health all the time but i am so so worried that somehting is gonna go wrong that i just want to make sure i'm healthy and i need to take a step back and not do everything like i normally do at work!
> 
> Thanks again peeps.....i feel a little better that i get my blood pressure checked tomorrow.....if it was pre-eclampsia would that get picked up on my blood pressure check??

hey abi, hope you are feeling much better now, i wouldnt worry about telling work if you are feeling ill. with that type of pain you certainly cant carry on as normal. hope it goes away quickly or they work out something else to help. maybe try refelxology or something? it may help.
massive hugs chick x



jambermush said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New to this thread - I'm 17 + 2 and team yellow :happydance:

welcome along chick, im team yellow too :)



cliqmo said:


> abic77 said:
> 
> 
> Cliqmo...not sure if your team pink or whether thats' your guess??...
> 
> Hey Abic,
> 
> Team :pink: is the scan tech's guess :happydance:
> 
> Baby was sat with her legs closed the whole time so the midwife didn't get a definitive look :dohh: but she did point out three lines (do boy parts _ever_ show as three lines?) and the midwife said she would "hedge her bets its a girl" but did the obligatory "we can't guarantee it" speech.
> 
> Do you think it is fair to assume we are team :pink: :cloud9: ??
> 
> I hope you are feeling better today and that ghastly headache has gone xx
> 
> ETA scan pic...
> 
> https://i648.photobucket.com/albums/uu204/ali_m_photo/2012-01-18123340.jpg
> 
> The weird shadowing is unfortunately my fingerstips as I took a photo of the scan picture with my phone :dohh:Click to expand...

i have no idea but if they have a good idea its a girl thats a good sign. i have a feeling ours is a girl too, we saw the 'bits' area during the scan as flump was moving around lots, plus when the sonographer was showing us the cord and leg bones etc, ive been naughty and been looking on google, forums etc at all different scan pics and it defo doesnt look like any boy parts on any of them examples and i am very sure we saw the three lines.
will just have to wait and see.
lovely pics btw too :)



Emzywemzy said:


> Lovely pic cliqmo! And yes, I'd assume team pink! I don't think you can get 3 lines with a boy?
> 
> Redrose I get them and got them last pregnancy as well, I think it's normal :hugs:
> 
> SPD has been bad the last couple of days and my leg keeps going from under me! Yesterday it went and I fell holding Holly. I almost went right over but grabbed a wall so didn't hurt Holly but it proper jarred my upper back now!!!

oh hunny, hope you are feeling okay, been worrying about you. is there anything else they can do for you?



TrAyBaby said:


> hey chicas my scan was so amazing today, although my little girl was being stubborn as usual. All her measurements were spot on for her gestation and all her organs and limbs were there. The only thing is that she was breech and because the base of her spine was hidden in my pelvis they couldnt see the bottom of it. Plus she had her legs up over her head creating a shadow over her heart so they couldnt see all of its functions...........so i have to go back next tuesday so they can check her spine and heart. Bit worrying but also means i do get another chance to see her again.

so pleased your scan went well, and defo jealous you get to have another look.
i wouldnt worry too much, its just something they have to make sure they check properly but i bet everything will be fine with your second 20 week scan too.



mandie.b said:


> Our little girl is due June 7th. :)

how lovely :)



abic77 said:


> Hi everyone....
> 
> Traybaby......whoop for another scan dude!!! that's awesome! I know you're a little worried coz you dont have full reassurance yet but I'm sure all will be fine and hopefully they won' t wait too long for another scan
> 
> RedRose....I get palpitations all the time......i can wake in the night and my heart will be beating out of my chest & can also feel it in my neck too bouncing out!
> 
> Cliqmo....i defo think that's a girly in there.....fab scan pic and i can just tell (coz i'm an expert now al of a sudden!)
> 
> AFM....well....woke up several times in the night with a crackin splittin headache and woke up this morning and my whole body was "throbbing"....it was in my head, arms, legs etc but the pain radiating around the middle to back of my head. I thought it may be tesion/stress related due to work being so crazy right now but i have been doing deep breathing and relaxation techniques and doesnt seem to help.
> 
> Out of interest - has everyone had a pregnancy risk assessment? I don't have a manual or standing up job but i do a lot of driving and customer interfacing which at times really stresses me out....it's really hard trying to be cheery and manage client expectations (esp the demanding ones) when you feel hormonal, teary and headachy....i keep tryin to explain to my boss that although i am trying my best please consider my situation etc....he has just given me a ton more to do! I have emailed him 3 times now to say he should be carrying out a RA but to date has done nothing. GGRRRRRRRR
> 
> 
> Right.....off to do some work now! Hope you are all ok peeps - sorry still not had chance to look back at all the previous posts but promise i will do soon xxx

not had a ra since starting my new job, but they all know about flump (told them on my first day) and nothing in my job is away from my desk apart from a bit of filing. its all flexible working hours etc and they are really supportive and helpful about when i get bigger and if i start to get too tired etc about reworking my hours and travelling time etc so im well pleased. at my last job they werent supposrtive at all. the problem with being the only civil servant working with 250+ raf guys. oh well all for the better now :)
hope your boss gets his arse in gear very soon. sounds like your email made him jump a bit though lol.



emma1985 said:


> A family friend has offered me a few hours work cleaning her holiday cottages and promoting them on facebook, twitter etc etc.
> 
> https://www.estateescapes.co.uk/
> 
> Will help as only been earning around £60 a week after been made redundant and she pays £8.50 an hour. x

thats great news emma, hope this all works out for you



wow, i finally got to the end lol. must have been about 25 pages there.

ive got a lovely evening out tomorrow night for the burns dinner at the officers mess. got my blue dress to wear (wore it to my friend bea's wedding if you are on my fb), just hope it still goes to my knee or below as i am not buying anything new, plus a bit late for that now lol. oh well i have a pretty good excuse, if bump has got bigger since i last tried it on it isnt my fault. the best bit too is that i can get up to go to the loo anytime i like and not have to wait for the comfort breaks (can be way too long between breaks at some of these formal dinners).

hope everyone is doing well, nice to hear everyone is feeling or starting to feel movements.
im a bit concerned as i havent felt any kicks or anything, just like a rolling feeling in my tummy every now and again. i dont feel it too often, only a few times a day at the most, is this a bad thing? also hubster cant feel anything yet either, keeps making me worried that something could be wrong with not feeling proper kicks etc yet. althought he rolling feeling has got a little bit stronger than before, still worries me a bit.

well i better get up to bed, a long day tomorrow of getting up early for work a full day and then getting ready to go out and not getting in until at least midnight :/ may have to have an extra long lie in on saturday to make up for it.
will try and get on over the weekend and catch up again, cant get internet access at work yet as still waiting for all of my computer account to be set up properly.

take care everyone and have a fab friday xx


----------



## jelly tots

sorry for the extra long post there x


----------



## cricket in VA

Jelly - that rolling feeling is the baby! That's how mine started too. It took about two weeks from the rolling starting to really feel it, and then the definite kicks the third week.

I've been a bit nervous...baby was super active Monday when I was sick, and the last two days has barely moved at all. They say it's really inconsistent right now, but should I be worried?


----------



## Gemini85

Cricket I've just had two days of reduced movement, and then last night she started acrobatics again, so I'd say it's pretty normal, I was worried tho, and must admit without my Doppler I would probably have gone to the midwife to get her to listen to the heartbeat! X


----------



## cricket in VA

Thanks, Laura! I've googled it and everything says not to worry...probably just changed positions and I can't feel the kicks. Apparently they aren't consistent until 28 weeks. For once google has made me feel better!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Totally normal cricket, baby is still small enough to turn around and us not feel the movements. The mws say not to worry til 3rd tri and that's when you need to start counting kicks (think its 10 in 12 hours or something like that). Im having days where I feel baby less too, but no need to worry yet :)


----------



## FirstBean

Yes cricket as the other ladies said its totally normal not to feel baba consistently at this stage its when you get into the 3rd trimester when they say to count kicks. I get days where I dont feel baba as much aswell.


----------



## TrAyBaby

thanks girls i was starting to worry too as some days i feel her a lot less than other days. PHEW now i dont need to worry till 28 weeks.

WOOP its banana day, more than half way baked and on the homeward stretch now (kinda!!!)


----------



## RedRose19

im finally a mango today :thumbup: i feel baby at least once a day now usually more but i do feel him/her move every day but some days more than others its nice to know its normal not to feel them all the time i read babies in the 2nd tri sleep more also and usually are asleep in the day because when we walk around the talk the vibrations sooth them to sleep so then when were sleep they are awake but woudlnt feel them as were sleeping lol


----------



## jelly tots

thats great info, thanks. not so worried now when i dont feel anything.

woohoo! banana day for me too :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Redrose you are right, the movement from walking sends babies to sleep! That's why when they are born a lot of babies sleep in the pram or like to be walked around. Holly was one of those babies, didn't like to be laid down to sleep, I had to rock her, walk her or push her in the pram for her to sleep! She was like that til she was 6 months old!


----------



## cricket in VA

Thanks, ladies! I would have been less concerned if I weren't worried that my stomach flu dehydration had done some damage... But sounds like it's all ok! Babby's down there moving around now, so I feel even better :). 

Yay, mango red rose!


----------



## RedRose19

i so cant wait for baby cuddles :) they are the best...

has anyone elses oh not experienced beign around kids much? or ladies with babies already did your oh have much experience before your kids came along?

i ask cuz oh has held a baby i think max 2-3 times in his life lol and there were babies of 10 + months

it will be nice to see what he will be like with our baby, i know he will be so nervous and worried about dropping baby or hurting them.. he will be so cautious i think


----------



## jelly tots

omg i just felt flump proper kick, must have liked my cheesy pasta cup a soup lol.
cant wait to tell hubster when i get home.


----------



## RedRose19

jelly tots said:


> omg i just felt flump proper kick, must have liked my cheesy pasta cup a soup lol.
> cant wait to tell hubster when i get home.

yayyy :happydance:

i remember the first time i felt an actual kick, it was so sudden it made me jump and i screamed slightly as i was alone and it was a right prod into the tummy feeling :rofl:


----------



## RedRose19

here is my week 19 bump :) im worried im too big tho.. i wasnt exactly skinny before getting preg but i lost 1.5 stone in the first tri so i felt good about that but now worried my bump is too big lol
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20120120.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 4









Snapshot_20120120_6.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Emzywemzy

You look great hun! And if you look too big, I'm a beached whale!!


----------



## RedRose19

Emzywemzy said:


> You look great hun! And if you look too big, I'm a beached whale!!

you def arent :hugs:


----------



## FirstBean

Tryababy- Yay for banana day. :happydance:

RedRose- Yay for mango day for you. OH bought some mangos randomly from shopping yesterday and I said thats the size of our bubba its crazy as they are quite big :haha: My OH didnt have much experience with babies he has 2 nieces but he only held one of them when they were 6month old. But he was brilliant with Ollie I asked him why he didnt like holding other peoples babies and he said he was scared to do it :haha: but had no problems with Ollie as it was his own he is a brilliant Dad I think it just comes natural to them when it is their own child. And your bump is not too big at all its great.

Jellytots- Yay for banana day for you too :happydance: And yay for big kicks its great when you start feeling the bigger kicks

Thought I would share my bumb pic from 19+2 I forgot to put it on the other day.
 



Attached Files:







19+2.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## RedRose19

love bump hun :flower: thats good about your oh and lo i hope my oh gets it naturally im sure he will but hopefully he doesnt have many problems


----------



## Emzywemzy

Redrose my DH didn't have much experience with babies/children, but he was/is a natural with Holly. First bean is right, I think it just comes naturally to them when it's their own :)

Love the bump FB!


----------



## TrAyBaby

FAB bump pics girlies. Here's mine at 21 weeks. I totally notice a massie difference this week. A few days ago right under my bellybutton went hard so i think my uterus has finally popped up and out :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







21 weeks bump.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## emma1985

Thought you girls might like this!


----------



## harri

Love it Emma!!!! :haha: 

Lovely bump TrAybaby xxx


----------



## babyd0310

Ah lovely bumps girls!! Emma, they have a pic similar to that one on the ceiling in the gynae dept at our hospital, it definitely keeps you amused when your getting looked at!!


----------



## pink23

HI all hope your all well.
I had clinic today and all is well. did ask if i can work up until 37 weeks and he seemd a bit unsure i would get that far. My target at the moment is 36 weeks. bp seemed good.cant believe I have my scan on wednesday and i have a new one booked on 17th feb for growth scan woohoo. not feeling much kicks but i feel the odd movement and heard heartbeat. xx


----------



## broodybelle

Hi girls. DH hasn't got much experience with babies but he is great with my nephews when he wants to be. I know he'll be amazing when baby comes.

I have the worst cold that I have ever had. This is my 5th or 6th cold since becoming pregnant (never got them before) and it's a killer. Can't breathe at all and my head feels like it is going to explode, work was such hard work today. Normally I'm someone who just gets on with it, but feeling really sorry for myself after 3 nights of almost no sleep.

We're going to London tomorrow morning for the weekend and I'm just praying that the congestion eases off, as it will be unbearable in this state. Just wish I could take some Sudafed or Contac but obviously can't. Never thought a cold could make me feel so rough.

We have our abnormality scan on Monday morning. Praying everything goes well with that. We are staying team yellow.

Have a lovely weekend ladies.

xx


----------



## broodybelle

TrAyBaby said:


> FAB bump pics girlies. Here's mine at 21 weeks. I totally notice a massie difference this week. A few days ago right under my bellybutton went hard so i think my uterus has finally popped up and out :happydance:

Lovely bump. xx


----------



## Lilbynon

RedRose19 said:


> i so cant wait for baby cuddles :) they are the best...
> 
> has anyone elses oh not experienced beign around kids much? or ladies with babies already did your oh have much experience before your kids came along?
> 
> i ask cuz oh has held a baby i think max 2-3 times in his life lol and there were babies of 10 + months
> 
> it will be nice to see what he will be like with our baby, i know he will be so nervous and worried about dropping baby or hurting them.. he will be so cautious i think

My DH has had no experiance with babies! I am very excited to see how he handles it lol. Makenna our 3 year old is his bio daughter and everything, but due to his lack of maturity at age 19 (so very young for us to be having a baby) he did not meet Makenna untill after her 2nd birthday!! I was a single mom for two years, so im wondering what it will be like having a partner around with the baby? I hope it is ok, im kind of worried about it. I know he will do great,it will be me who will have to adjust. God i hope i do ok!!!


----------



## Mei190

Hey girls! Just thought I would pop in and say hello again. I have been trying to avoid this section as I cannot contain my excitement for my scan on Monday. 

Bumps are looking good girls! 

Will pop back and update properly on Monday. So excited! xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

goodluck on monday Mei

Have an awesome weekend in London Broodybelle, hope you feel better.

Right really gotta drag my ass of this sofa and go to work booooooooo!!!!


----------



## babyd0310

Hope your scans go well broodybelle and mei!
And hope you feel better soon broodybelle! My bump has definitely popped out now! Still looks just fat though, I tend to go all round before it comes out at the front!
My friend is selling a gorgeous yummy mummy bag, but it is pink - do you think it will matter if I find out I am having a boy?x


----------



## cricket in VA

Babyd, I think it's fine. You're a girl, so you're allowed to have a pink bag!

Great bumps, ladies...I've got some envy going on!


----------



## babyd0310

cricket in VA said:


> Babyd, I think it's fine. You're a girl, so you're allowed to have a pink bag!
> 
> Great bumps, ladies...I've got some envy going on!

Haha that's what I thought!x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yeah defo baby d, its your bag not babies :)


----------



## babyd0310

Think i'm gonna get it :)
Ladies (especially 2nd or more timers!) how many of you have or will breastfeed? I had an awful time with it last time, but really want to do it this time around. It was so painful and didn't ever feel like anything was coming out, and even when I stopped after 2 days my boobs didn't get huge or leak so not sure if my milk actually came in. And I never got any help with it! I have had a breast enlargement but was told this wouldn't affect it and was told because I had quite a traumatic birth (sorry not scaring anyone, but it was after the birth that was traumatic not during!) that may have affected it? 
Anyway, just wondered if anyone had any tips or advice for me?? Thanks girls :)


----------



## Euronova

Sorry, no advice on breastfeeding but i know the supply can take up to 6 weeks to be completely in tune with the baby's need, and it takes at least 3 days to get any milk at all.
Definitely finally popped, I think people are now noticing for sure as a lot of client in the shop today where insisting to carry their stuff instead of letting me do the work :)
That is an afternoon pic, so a quite a bit bigger than morning but wasn't a "bloated" after dinner pic either :) (this is 18 weeks)
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7166/6737279625_3f0a5c70ba.jpg


----------



## Emzywemzy

Babyd I had a tough time breastfeeding Holly too. She was born 2 weeks early and was severely jaundiced, which made her extremely sleepy. She really struggled to feed. We got some help with latching and once we'd got that sorted, she still struggled as she would have a few sucks and then fall asleep. As a result her jaundice got worse and worse and my milk supply was rubbish as there wasn't much of a demand as she wasn't sucking much. I breastfed her for 2 weeks until she ended up back in hospital as she had dropped 12% of her body weight and her jaundice got worse. The midwives until then had really pressured me into carrying on breastfeeding (I really, really wanted to, but it was so hard as she was getting more and more poorly) but when we got to the hospital the doctor said that the only way she was going to get better was to feed and she clearly wasn't feeding well from me. I tried expressing but as my supply was so poor, I was only getting up to 1oz off at a time. Anyway in the end they told me to continue trying to BF if I wanted, but to top up with formula and it wasn't long before my milk totally dried up. I woke up one morning and my boobs were all soft and floppy and I cried! 

I'd really love to BF this time around, I beat myself up so so much about not being able to continue with Holly, I was depressed about it for months. In the grander scheme of things, it didn't matter as Holly is healthy and happy but I'd still love to try again. But I wont be giving myself such a hard time if it doesn't work out this time around!

After Holly's birth, I was taken straight to theatre to be stitched so hardly got any skin to skin with her and our first attempt at BF was with my lay flat on my back as I'd had a spinal. I am absolutely sure that a lot of the problems started with me not being with her for the first 2 hours of her life, so this time I am really hoping to be able to have lots of skin to skin and try breastfeeding straight away.


----------



## MumToBe2012

Hey guys I'm Katie due 19th June with my first. Next scan is 30th Jan :)


----------



## Lilbynon

I am going to try to BF with this one, I BF kenna for 2 weeks and actually got along with it very well, i only had to stop because she had reflux really bad and projectiled vomited EVERYTHING so had to switch to a formula with rice in it. It broke my heart to do so tho, but it was best in the end and i only would have been able to nurse her till she was 7 weeks cause that was when i had to have surgery. They don't let you nurse after going under because to much can transfer to your milk, hurting the baby.

So i am very excited to try again with this baby, and it helps you lose the extra pounds after delivery :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Holly had reflux too and projectile vomited everything! Then she had colic til 12 weeks... I REALLY hope this baby doesn't get colic, it was awful!!


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Sorry, I don't have any breastfeeding advice. I formula fed Aimee and will be doing the same this time.

I bought 3 maternity tops and 2 belly bands today. I tried them on and the really make me look pregnant haha! My sister was trying to get me to buy a t-shirt that said "I'm not fat, I'm pregnant" which is silly since I'm actually both :haha:

I feel like my stomach is changing shape rather than expanding :shrug:


----------



## Mei190

I will be FF as BF really didn't work for me last time. It made me really dread him waking up and was making me physically sick and crying the whole time, so I quit after 4 days. Which was completely the right decision, so I am not going to even put myself through it this time. 

Nathaniel had reflux up until 12 months, was a complete and utter nightmare and then just suddenly dissapeared. Medicine worked quite well for him though. I am not even bothered by baby sick now though hah!


----------



## babyd0310

Thanks girls :) I just felt completely useless with grace, I had a third degree tear and needed 2 pints of blood, so could not move and had to stay in hospital for 5 days, I felt stupid cos she wasn't latching on properly and nobody would talk me through it, they just would come over and put her on my boob! Which is horrible because they put so much pressure on breast feeding! So I was just in tears one night and told them to give her a bottle cos she was screaming for milk. I tried expressing and didn't produce a drop, I felt like a failure, but there is absolutely nothing wrong with her now!x


----------



## Lilbynon

Yeah i think it is very important to listen to your own body and baby when it come to BF or FF.Everybody is different!!! so is every babe. My friend has a three week old and came to decide that she was going to do fromula, as breastfeeding was to stressfull and causing depression. The poor girl is all alone and doesn't have anyone around to talk to about this stuff, so did my best to help her. She thought she was letting down here daughter,bless her heart! Now they are both doing better for her choice


----------



## FirstBean

Quick post from me will catch up later. I am 20weeks today halfway there yay...


----------



## jelly tots

hope you have all had a good weekend. good luck for all the scans coming up this week, lots of lovely bump pictures too. I will have to take another one this coming friday at 22weeks to see if any difference with the one at 20weeks.

as for breastfeeding, im going to try it and see but i did get a bargain manual pump yesterday for £15 in tesco, its the tommee tippee closer to nature one so matches all of my bottles etc. came with freebies so better deal than the one for £23 in asda with no freebies lol. that way if bf is too painful or im having problems i can at least try and express and mix that in with formula or whatever. i plan to stay an extra few days in the midwife unit so im near help if i need it, plus be nice to have a break from housework and a good excuse to not have any visitors for a good few days after the birth.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Wow that's great you have the option to do that jellytots, our hospital boots you out of the midwife unit after 6 hours and off the normal ward ASAP lol saying that, I stayed overnight and that was more than enough, I couldn't wait to get home!


----------



## babyd0310

I couldn't wait to get home either, was really annoyed I had to stay 5 days - I got home on the Friday and DH went back to work on the Monday! Want to get out ASAP this time!x


----------



## abic77

hello everyone!

Gosh feels like i've been away ages but think i last posted on thursday!

I have no breastfeeding stories or advice but i'm definitely gonna try my best to BF....it's reassuring to hear all the stories though as i don't think i appreciated how difficult it could be and that it's normal for it not to work too by the sounds of things! If i can't do it for whatever reason, i'll think back to these posts and remember that i won't be a failure!!

Talking of sick....i'm not a huge fan of sick or poo (despite being my fave subject!) but i'm sure if it's my own baby's sick and poo then i may just get used to it....one thing that really turns my stomach though is hair! I can't unblock my own plug hole, my MIL has to do it for me...just the thought makes me gag! I'm having a girl so she's just gonna have to have short hair that doesn't get stuck in plugholes etc! I hate seeing my own hair on things (like when you take stuff out the washing machine and it has long hairs on it....YUK!!!!) My friend was telling me the other day that she changed her 4 month old son's nappy the other day...anyway he puts his feet in his mouth and she was stood at bum end when he literally squirted poo from his bum all over her!!!!!! I cracked up but also felt for her....shit shit shit what the fuck??? i will well be taking precautions to stop that from happening thats for sure (haven't figured out how yet)....she started putting a cotton wool pad on his willy whilst changing him to stop him weeing all over her so may neen to do sthg similar for bumbum!

Ace bumps peeps btw....Traybaby...you can defo see that yours has popped now hun! 

Can remember if i mentioned it but 2 days after my 20 week scan i had a haemotologist apt due to me being a haemophilia carrier...anyway long story cut short....they told me that i need to find out the sex of the baby for definite (or at least as definite as they can be) as boys need to be treated differently in labour.....anyhoo as we had found out 2 days before my haemo apt that we're having a girl, they said they may not do another scan to sex the baby BUT they were gonna speak to the sonographer to see how definite she thinks it is that i'm having a girl....if she's not that sure or can't remember me then I'll get to have another scan! yippeeee!
Oh and because i'm a carrier, they've told me i definitely have to stay in hospital for 48 hrs after delivery as there's a risk i could lose a lot of blood...could be worse and hey who knows may end up staying for longer anyway!

Just a quick headache update....have managed to keep the headache at bay since Friday!! Was PROPERLY tired on Friday and had a dull tired headache but i tend not to be too bothered by those ones now! The splitting axe-in-head headache has gone for now so fingers crossed it stays away!

I'm falling asleep as i type (been awake since 4am!) so gonna go have a nap whilst watching either OBEM, Greys Anatomy or Holby....decisions decisions! Was gonna bake from my new chocolate-based cook book but i'm too tired and i'll only eat it anyway!

have a nice sunday everyone xxxxxx


----------



## abic77

PS...OMG can't believe i forgot to mention this.....

...i THINK (only think, not really sure) that i felt a kick this morning!! was laid in bed and had a weird feeling like something was flicking me from the inside??? it was soooooo subtle though and wouldn't have noticed if i wasn't laid down doing nothing but was REALLY concentrating on my belly and i felt it!! It definitely didnt feel like flutters or gas (i am ALWAYS full of gas so i'm pretty used to what gas feels like and i ain't ever felt gas like this) more like a tap or a flick but just really gentle...happened a few times in the space of 5-10 mins??

It was quite low down tho....

what do you girls think???


----------



## babyd0310

abic77 said:


> PS...OMG can't believe i forgot to mention this.....
> 
> ...i THINK (only think, not really sure) that i felt a kick this morning!! was laid in bed and had a weird feeling like something was flicking me from the inside??? it was soooooo subtle though and wouldn't have noticed if i wasn't laid down doing nothing but was REALLY concentrating on my belly and i felt it!! It definitely didnt feel like flutters or gas (i am ALWAYS full of gas so i'm pretty used to what gas feels like and i ain't ever felt gas like this) more like a tap or a flick but just really gentle...happened a few times in the space of 5-10 mins??
> 
> It was quite low down tho....
> 
> what do you girls think???

I definitely think that is baby Abi! I only ever feel baby when I am laying down not doing alot, because I am concentrating on it. At this stage it will feel more like tiny kicks than flutters I think x


----------



## Emzywemzy

My 22 week bump :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Defo sounds like baby Abi! Yay!! And yay for another scan too, I was secretly pleased my placenta was low lying too, so I get another scan he he!


----------



## Mei190

That definately sounds like baby. I have actually been feeling mine quite a lot for these past two days. And actually saw movements on my tummy when lying down last night, felt surreal. 

Wow, some of you girlies sound like you had not much support with the breastfeeding. My hospital prides itself with a 93% breastfeeding rate however they don't pressurise which is good. As Nathaniel was my first baby I had a woman visit (she did ask if she could) to help me and give me pointers and support with breastfeeding. She gave me her contact number and was even willing to come to the house if I needed more support with it after I left hospital. The hospital has a team of 'breastfeeding support' workers. As I said before, didn't work out for me anyway. 

Also, I think it does make a difference that it is your baby being sick etc. Definately. I am a complete freak when it comes to getting my hands dirty, I ALWAYS have been however it's quite different with Nathaniel. 

I am borderline haemophiliac and did haemorrage when I had Nathaniel but they didn't tell me until afterwards. Things can still go smoothly the only thing I had was blood pressure plummeting, about 24-48 hours afterwards. I don't know if that is the same for a 'haemophilia carrier'.


----------



## babyd0310

Lovely bump Emzy!
Mei, that sounds great about the breastfeeding support at your hospital - ours has nothing like that, yet they pressure you into doing it!x


----------



## Gemini85

MumToBe2012 said:


> Hey guys I'm Katie due 19th June with my first. Next scan is 30th Jan :)

Welcome!!! Will you be finding out the sex?

Hope the rest of you are all ok, I've been too busy stuffing my face to pop in....ugh! X


----------



## cricket in VA

Abi, that's the baby! Pretty cool, eh? Mine's working on being a pole vaulter. I'm kind of dreading when the movements get painful as babby gets bigger...

I did pre-natal yoga today, but it wasn't your typical session! Super good workout, but I'm exhausted now!! Bedtime for sure!


----------



## gemgem77

Morning Girls,

Hope you all had a lovely weekend we had friends over and it really does take it out of me as I cannot keep my eyes open this morning and feel like I've been on the beers all weekend even though I haven't touched a drop since I found out I'm pregnant!!
Abi that is definitely baby, how exciting!! 
On the subject of feeling baby move can I ask you all a question that has been playing on my mind, I have felt baby move a few times one of those being the scene from Alien that I told you about!!! But still not feeling much on a daily babsi, is that still completely normal at this stage? I keep thinking something must be wrong.

Broodybelle have you had your scan yet? xx


----------



## babyd0310

gemgem77 said:


> Morning Girls,
> 
> Hope you all had a lovely weekend we had friends over and it really does take it out of me as I cannot keep my eyes open this morning and feel like I've been on the beers all weekend even though I haven't touched a drop since I found out I'm pregnant!!
> Abi that is definitely baby, how exciting!!
> On the subject of feeling baby move can I ask you all a question that has been playing on my mind, I have felt baby move a few times one of those being the scene from Alien that I told you about!!! But still not feeling much on a daily babsi, is that still completely normal at this stage? I keep thinking something must be wrong.
> 
> Broodybelle have you had your scan yet? xx

I am the same gemgem, I am not really feeling any movements on a daily basis, I only really notice them at night when I am relaxing on the sofa - I think this is because the movements aren't very strong at this stage and you can go through the day without even noticing them. They say it is only when you get into the third trimester that you should be keeping an eye on how often they are moving and you are meant to feel them 10 times throughout the day. If you are feeling movements every so often then that is fine. If they completely stop then you might want to call midwife for reassurance.

Good luck to the people who have scans today, broodybelle and mei I think??
I am a mango today :happydance: only 9 days till my scan!!
I have a busy week this week, it's Grace's 3rd birthday on Thursday and we are off to Disneyland Friday - I can't wait!!x


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks babyd that is reassuring as the most I have felt baby has been in the evening when I am relaxing on the sofa and the odd flicker during the day so probably worrying for nothing!! 
Wow Disney Land you lucky thing have a great time! xx


----------



## broodybelle

Hi girls. We've had the scan and everything is great with baby. He/she was very well behaved and she was able to check all of the anatomy in double quick time. 

I will upload a picture (they always seem to come out huge, so apologies if that is the case and it's also fuzzy because I took a picture of the photo with my phone camera). Baby is sucking its thumb. We also saw it opening and closing its mouth to swallow which was cute as it looked like it was singing (I'm a classically trained singer, so ever hopeful baby will inherit my vocal talents rather than hubsters!). :haha:

My placenta is still slightly low, which is obviously what caused my bleeding earlier on, and so I get to have another scan at 32 weeks to check if it has moved up or not- so hooray for getting to see baby again and prayers that it will move out of the way.

Gem- my baby seems to still be really sporadic with its movements- some days feel it lots and lots no matter whether I'm moving around or lying still and some days barely at all. Think it also depends on the position of the baby because it is still small enough to face the other direction and us feel no movement at all.

Was amazing to see baby again and it has made me even more excited. 


[IMG]https://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i378/superhan82/BabyWiles213.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yay lovely pic broodybelle!!

Gem yes it's completely normal hun, don't worry. At this stage baby is still small enough to turn the other way and we won't feel them. It's not until 28 weeks that the midwives say to pay attention to movements as until then, you may not feel them much every day :)


----------



## babyd0310

Lovely clear pic broodybelle!x


----------



## Euronova

That is one wonderful scan pic!


----------



## gemgem77

Lovely scan pic Broodybelle I bet your smiling after seeing baby again!

Thanks for the advice girls you really have put my mind at rest xx


----------



## cricket in VA

Gem, I was having the same concerns last week...I had gotten to a daily basis point, and then all of a sudden I barely felt it. They are small enough that if they turn a bit they might be kicking away but you can't feel it. After 24 weeks it will be more regular, and at 28 we start kick counting. It is disconcerting though!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girls

Is anyone having mood swings? Overly emotional? Hormonal? I keep going through phases of feeling really down in the dumps and miserable and anxious about everything. Then 10 minutes later I feel fine, on top of the world! It's driving me mad! I did feel like this in my last pregnancy, but earlier on and I'm sure I felt fine by 20 odd weeks. But I can't really remember. Maybe it's the time of year? I just keep feeling so down and I don't know why! I wouldn't say I'm depressed, I have been depressed before and felt hopeless, it's not like that. I just feel fed up? I guess it's probably because of having SPD and I'm stuck in a lot more than I usually am. Normally, me and Holly are out every day at toddler groups, the park, soft play, shopping, etc but whilst I am trying to get out a couple of times a week still, I am spending a lot more time indoors. I am doing lots of fun things with Holly, like crafts and things but I guess that's not really stimulating for me is it. 

Anyway, sorry, it's turned into a bit of a rant there! Just wondered if anyone felt the same as me and if anyone had any tips for me so I can stop feeling so sorry for myself! x


----------



## Euronova

Anyone read this? 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2090607/Placenta-pills-Midwife-Caroline-Baddiley-harvesting-new-mums-afterbirths-sell-them.html
Thoughts?


----------



## babyd0310

Emzywemzy said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Is anyone having mood swings? Overly emotional? Hormonal? I keep going through phases of feeling really down in the dumps and miserable and anxious about everything. Then 10 minutes later I feel fine, on top of the world! It's driving me mad! I did feel like this in my last pregnancy, but earlier on and I'm sure I felt fine by 20 odd weeks. But I can't really remember. Maybe it's the time of year? I just keep feeling so down and I don't know why! I wouldn't say I'm depressed, I have been depressed before and felt hopeless, it's not like that. I just feel fed up? I guess it's probably because of having SPD and I'm stuck in a lot more than I usually am. Normally, me and Holly are out every day at toddler groups, the park, soft play, shopping, etc but whilst I am trying to get out a couple of times a week still, I am spending a lot more time indoors. I am doing lots of fun things with Holly, like crafts and things but I guess that's not really stimulating for me is it.
> 
> Anyway, sorry, it's turned into a bit of a rant there! Just wondered if anyone felt the same as me and if anyone had any tips for me so I can stop feeling so sorry for myself! x

Ahh Emzy :hugs: I haven't really got any advice, but I would say it is definitely because you are stuck indoors and because of the time of year - I feel like that even when i'm not pregnant!! And these reasons were also what made me feel even worse when I had Ante-natal and post-natal depression. I don't really know what to suggest other than can you get someone to go out with you so you get some help with Holly? Sorry hun really not much help, but I hope you start to feel better soon xx



Euronova said:


> Anyone read this?
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2090607/Placenta-pills-Midwife-Caroline-Baddiley-harvesting-new-mums-afterbirths-sell-them.html
> Thoughts?

I saw this on a programme the other week!! The lady done allsorts with a placenta!x


----------



## cliqmo

Emzy I was in tears in my lunch hour because M&S would only give me the sale value (25% of original cost :dohh:) for a set of pjs I got given at Christmas because they are already too small. I dont know if it was being ripped off or facing up to no longer being a 14- even in sleepwear- that got me most, but I would certainly not normally cry about either :shrug:

I really hope its hormones (and therefore temporary) :haha:


----------



## Mei190

Hey girls, really quick update as on my phone. Had my scan today and my bleed has gone! All went well even though baby was thoroughly uncooperative. 

And I'm on team blue again!!


----------



## broodybelle

Mei190 said:


> Hey girls, really quick update as on my phone. Had my scan today and my bleed has gone! All went well even though baby was thoroughly uncooperative.
> 
> And I'm on team blue again!!

Hooray for the bleed going Mei- that's great news. And congrats on being team blue. I'm still team yellow but there was a split second in the scan when I thought 'Oh my goodness I could find out right now if I want!' But was then well behaved and didn't find out!

xx


----------



## FirstBean

Emzy- I would say its probably because you are stuck in all day when you are used to getting out and about more.
Mei- Great news that the bleed has gone. Congratulations on been team blue.
Well only two more sleeps till my scan I cant wait now I think I am team blue but will be over the moon either way as long as all is well with me and baba.


----------



## babyd0310

Great news Mei!
Cliqmo, sorry but that made me chuckle! I would have been exactly the same xx


----------



## dt1234565

Yay Mei! Time to relax and enjoy!!!!


xxxx


----------



## abic77

Emzywemzy said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Is anyone having mood swings? Overly emotional? Hormonal? I keep going through phases of feeling really down in the dumps and miserable and anxious about everything. Then 10 minutes later I feel fine, on top of the world! It's driving me mad! I did feel like this in my last pregnancy, but earlier on and I'm sure I felt fine by 20 odd weeks. But I can't really remember. Maybe it's the time of year? I just keep feeling so down and I don't know why! I wouldn't say I'm depressed, I have been depressed before and felt hopeless, it's not like that. I just feel fed up? I guess it's probably because of having SPD and I'm stuck in a lot more than I usually am. Normally, me and Holly are out every day at toddler groups, the park, soft play, shopping, etc but whilst I am trying to get out a couple of times a week still, I am spending a lot more time indoors. I am doing lots of fun things with Holly, like crafts and things but I guess that's not really stimulating for me is it.
> 
> Anyway, sorry, it's turned into a bit of a rant there! Just wondered if anyone felt the same as me and if anyone had any tips for me so I can stop feeling so sorry for myself! x

hey,

Sorry you're feeling so miserable hun, I know exactly how you're feeling coz i am having the exact same thing....unfortunately i don't have any tips or advice at all coz i know that no matter what anyone says you will just feel down in the dumps and a bit miserable....i know what you mean about the depression thing...it's totally different to just sometimes feeling a bit crappy and sorry for yerself (yes yes it's ok and normal and perfectly acceptable to feel sorry for yourself!).

Anyway it's definitely just hormones chick...think back to pmt and how pooey it feels then and how everything is just so difficult and rubbish! i think sometimes you jut have to sit it out unfortunately...try and do things that aren't gonna cause you to feel more fed up (ie like when you have pmt and feel ugly, don't go and try on new clothes etc and like when you feel like a crap wife, dont try and prove yourself wrong by trying to bake something coz it's just gonna go wrong!)

i'm sure you will start to feel more positive soon...the only thing i can say i guess is try and enjoy the ups and just allow yourself to wallow in the downs and don't try to fight them.....i guess it is probably way harder with a toddler and spd but just try and enjoy the smiles and don't beat yourself up for feeling poo!

I've had 3 up days and had 4 down days last week (i don't mean depressed down, just miserable/fed up etc) but i'm just trying to enjoy the good and not trying to fight the bad.

Anyway i don't know if im making any sense at all but i know what i mean! 

It's good just to let it out too hun so keep talking to whoever is listening.....that's what we're all here for and i know myself how nice it is jus to let it all out to you girls when i feel rubbish as everyone is so lovely and supportive!

Keep smiling and you'll get thru the cloudy days to reach the sunny ones!

xoxoxoxo


----------



## abic77

Yay....i think it really was my baby yesterday morning after all you girls have said!
Haven't felt her since though but having read all the comments over the last couple of pages I am reassured that there's nothing to worry about!

Mei - awesome news and so happy for your hun! Team blue too!! whooop!

Broody - fab scan pic - your bub looks so cute and chilled out! I think it's a girl for sure )

Right....i have really bad stomach pains at the moment and i think it's all trapped wind. Seriously i am the trumpiest gassiest person i know and am constantly pooing and trumping but have trumped about twice today which makes me thing there must be tons and tons of trapped wind and poo in there! LOVELY!
xoxo


----------



## snowflake9

Congrats on the scan Mei and another little boy!! :happydance: Is your DS very excited about the prospect of having a little brother?!

Emzy I totally know how you are feeling :hugs: i've been really up and down the last week or so and when i'm down there doesn't seem to be any reason for it or anything I can do to snap myself out of it. Spent most of the weekend in a grump for no reason. Then get really annoyed with myself because I've wanted this so bad for so long and feel now I'm finally pregnant I should be happy all the time! 

I'm hoping it's a combination of the miserable time of year, worrying about my 20 wk scan (on Fri!) and not really enjoying my body changing despite the fact I love thinking of my little boy getting bigger. And I'm still working away from home 3 nights a week which I don't think is helping - 10 weeks and 2 days until mat leave starts for me.....not that I'm counting!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thank you so much girls :hugs: I'm gonna have a nice bath and do my hair and nails and that to try and make myself feel a bit more cheerful! God damn hormones! Abi you are right its just like one big pmt Blurgh!!!

Snowflake are you going on maternity leave at 29 weeks too? I've just written a letter to my boss to tell her I'm going at 29 weeks, just got to send it now.


----------



## Mei190

snowflake9 said:


> Congrats on the scan Mei and another little boy!! :happydance: Is your DS very excited about the prospect of having a little brother?!

Thanks girls :hugs:

And well Nathaniel is only 14 months old so is pretty much none the wiser but I am pretty sure he is going to enjoy a younger brother! 
Sharing his toys might be another issue altogether :coffee: 

Pregnancy hormones, ah the joys...


----------



## abic77

Anyone else got extreme trapped wind???? I'm starting to get worries about what could happen to my belly if it gets too full of gassy????
Maybe it wasn't baby I felt on sun and it was just weirdly placed wind due to the noxious methane being able to find no other place to hide it was forced to explore all nooks and crannies of my inner tumminess ?????


----------



## Emzywemzy

I have horrendous trapped wind!!! I remember having bad wind last pregnancy too, but it wasn't trapped... quite the opposite haha!


----------



## snowflake9

Emzywemzy said:


> Snowflake are you going on maternity leave at 29 weeks too? I've just written a letter to my boss to tell her I'm going at 29 weeks, just got to send it now.

Yeah, spoke to my boss and HR about it last week so all set to finish up on 4th April. I thought they might be a bit funny about it but it was fine. I'm not planning on going back after my mat leave, which if they've got any common sense they'll have figured out. I work in Edinburgh but live in Newcastle (long story!) so figured I won't want to be travelling and be away from home once I'm much bigger. It'll be the first time in 2 and a half years that neither DH or I will have to go away from home to work for the week.....can't wait!! :happydance:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Exciting snowflake!! I'm finishing 11th march. I'm not going back either as my contract expires whilst on leave. I'm off sick at the mo and whether I go back between now and then remains to be seen x


----------



## snowflake9

Wow, 11th March isn't long now! And if you're not well enough to go back before then there's nothing you can do about it. Is it spd that's causing you problems?


----------



## TrAyBaby

just a quickie as im shattered tonight so off to bed but wanted to send a :hugs: to emzy, the bath and pamper sounds like a well deserved treat. And Abi i dont think that was trapped wind the other night it was defo your wee girl. Mei congrats on the scan and for being on team blue wooooo

also congrats to everyone else who had scans, i forgot who posted the amazing scan pic a few pages back but WOW ace picture. To all those with scan upcoming. good luck.

AFM i have my 20 week scan PART 2 tomorrow morning to check out her heart and base of her spine as they werent clear last week, bit nervous. Plus i have this annoying hot stabbing pain in my lower left abdomen thats been gettig worse for 2 days??? do you think its something to be worried about? I did start doing pre-natal pilates last week (only 10 mins a day every other day) so maybe ive just pulled a muscle. Anyway check back in with you all tomorrow after ive been to visit my friend and her 8 week old baby girl.

Oh and for those that remember my saga with my sister, well she had another scan today (she is 36+2 today) and her bubba is no longer breech but had turned and beginning to engage but she is estimated to weigh 8lbs 4ozs already, If she goes to term than that will be a big bubba!!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

snowflake9 said:


> Wow, 11th March isn't long now! And if you're not well enough to go back before then there's nothing you can do about it. Is it spd that's causing you problems?

I know, not long at all! 29 weeks feels early to go on leave but its got to be done I think! Can't be doing with stressing about it whilst I'm off. yes its spd causing the problems. Currently waiting for physio so hoping that will give me some relief!


----------



## snowflake9

Emzywemzy said:


> I know, not long at all! 29 weeks feels early to go on leave but its got to be done I think! Can't be doing with stressing about it whilst I'm off. yes its spd causing the problems. Currently waiting for physio so hoping that will give me some relief!

You poor thing, it sounds really painful from what i've heard about it. hope you get a physio appt and some relief from it soon :hugs: Definitely no point in stressing about work, and if you're not going back it doesn't matter so much when you start your leave, apart from the pay running out sooner aspect which I sympathise with!

Good luck with the scan tomorrow TrAyBaby, try not to worry and just focus on seeing your little girl again. And ouch, your poor sister....sounds like it could be a whopper baby! That's one of my worries....my DH was nearly 11lbs when he was born and I'm small built, really hoping our baby doesn't take after him in that respect!!


----------



## cricket in VA

TrAyBaby said:


> just a quickie as im shattered tonight so off to bed but wanted to send a :hugs: to emzy, the bath and pamper sounds like a well deserved treat. And Abi i dont think that was trapped wind the other night it was defo your wee girl. Mei congrats on the scan and for being on team blue wooooo
> 
> also congrats to everyone else who had scans, i forgot who posted the amazing scan pic a few pages back but WOW ace picture. To all those with scan upcoming. good luck.
> 
> AFM i have my 20 week scan PART 2 tomorrow morning to check out her heart and base of her spine as they werent clear last week, bit nervous. Plus i have this annoying hot stabbing pain in my lower left abdomen thats been gettig worse for 2 days??? do you think its something to be worried about? I did start doing pre-natal pilates last week (only 10 mins a day every other day) so maybe ive just pulled a muscle. Anyway check back in with you all tomorrow after ive been to visit my friend and her 8 week old baby girl.
> 
> Oh and for those that remember my saga with my sister, well she had another scan today (she is 36+2 today) and her bubba is no longer breech but had turned and beginning to engage but she is estimated to weigh 8lbs 4ozs already, If she goes to term than that will be a big bubba!!!!


My yoga instructor (who's also a doula) said sometimes those pains are due to being kicked in the same place over and over.

Emzy...I've been feeling quite irritable lately, but DH just told me I'm no grumpier than usual- no sure if that means I'm usually quite the grump or that I'm just feeling grumpy inside and hiding it well! 

Abi, I'm sure that was the baby. The gas will come out...try lying on your left side or with your arse in the air. Works for me!


----------



## cliqmo

Morning ladies, 

I hope you are all well today? 

After a couple of months of doing literally NO exercise I took myself off off to an Aquafit class last night, it was sooo good!! Is anyone else doing classes? Would you recommend them?


----------



## harri

Hey Cliqmo! Ooo sounds lovely! I have literally done no exercise since I got pregnant but I am dropping down to 4 day weeks this weeks and will be going to aqua natal on my Friday off! I'm looking forward to Friday but also a little nervous :) x


----------



## babyd0310

Cliqmo I have been going to my regular classes - legs, bums and tums and Zumba, obviously my instructor knows I am pregnant and adapts certain things for me. They do an aqua natal class but it is on a Tuesday morning and I have Grace! 
Good luck with your scan TrAyBaby x


----------



## HLC2109

Hi ladies! I haven't been active on here for a loooong time as I am going through a grievance with my employer, they haven't paid me for 2 months now so everything has been a bit hectic. Hopefully things will be sorted this weeks and I'll get the time to join in! 
Just wanted to say, been for my scan this morning, all is fantastic and were having a BOY!! Have noticed quite a few of you are having girls so I'm breaking the trend hehe.
Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## FirstBean

There seems to be a few more boys been added to June bugs I think I will be one of them will know tomorrow, less than 24 hours now ladies I am so excited.


----------



## TrAyBaby

another boy, congrats. And good luck tomorrow firstbean.

OK so my Part 2 scan went soooo well, she cooperated this time and they were able to finish all the anomaly checks and she's perfect. I mentioned the stabbing pain ive been having and it turns out thats right where her hand is, up over her head. So she must just be poking me in the same place over and over again, little bugger 

Ive had such a wonderful afternoon hanging out with my friend and her newborn little girl (5 weeks old not 8 as i said earlier) she is so adorable. And it was also very useful getting some practice in feeding/changing etc as its been a while since ive been around babies. Its made me so broody. I CANT WAIT TO BE A MUM


----------



## TrAyBaby

Also now that ive passed the 20 week half way + anomaly scan milestone, im now offically on my V-Day countdown. 2 weeks & 2 days to go. Is anyone else on this countdown too.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yes me! Not long to go now!

I've been poorly all day with a tummy bug. Tummy bug + toddler with tummy bug +SPD does not mix!

I've got my physio appointment on Monday! Hope they can help x


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Went to see my consultant today and everything is fine. My blood pressure is holding steady and I've actually lost 2lb since my booking in appointment - not sure how since my jeans no longer fit!

I got to hear baby's heartbeat too. I didn't think she would do that just yet but she found it right away :cloud9: Kinda makes me want to buy a doppler now but I'm resisting lol.


----------



## babyd0310

Great news TrAyBaby!
Emzy hope you feel better soon, Grace has had a tummy bug aswel :( it's not nice. This is my 19 week bump...
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## di82

Hi, hope no-one minds if I join in. I signed up to this forum earlier last year when I was trying for a baby as I wasn't actively trying as such I wasn't posting and have just found it again when doing a search about something. I found out I was pregnant with my first baby in October and I am due on 19 June and am having my 20 week scan on Monday.

I will try to catch up with as much of this page as I can.


----------



## RedRose19

have fun 2mor fb 

its my 20 week scan 2mor aswell :happydance: :happydance: we have moved so no internet til sat, im using my oh's iphone as a wifi point on my laptop.. 
i feel so much happier to be moved.. it was weird today being in a house with so much space my self but i wil get used to it.

hope everyone is well :) ill update as soon as i can after the scan

ps is anyone elses boobs really sore at random times? my nips get so sore for no reason it feels like they are being pinched :wacko:


----------



## Lilbynon

Oh goodness, im soo very moody, but maybe because of the stuff going on :( So i started cramping really bad saturday, and started bleeding really bad(bright Red) i was so scared!! I couldn't get to the hospital or anyone because the weather was so bad that it closed the roads. So i had to sit and bleed sat and all of sunday before i could see someone, luckly the baby is still ok, i have a bladder infection that started contractions. The reason i started bleeding from contractions is they found out i have placenta previa. I am so scared.So i have to change to a high risk OB which is two and a half hours away, and i am on strict bed rest. How the hell am i suppost to take care of my three and a half year old while on bed rest??? The weather got bad again last night, so Kenna and i got snowed in at my moms. DH came and got us this morning only to have to turn around and go to work, leaving Kenna and i home alone. AHHH i can't stop crying for some reason, and i feel like a terrible mom cause i can't do anything with her really. I have never felt so very incapable. Oh, god i just really don't want to be alone right now!!

I am sorry for the rant, but i really need to turn somewhere. Any advice?


----------



## Lilbynon

Oh and my husband just got laid off from his job. Holy shit what are we going to do?????


----------



## pink23

Yey scan today at 2 xx


----------



## FirstBean

Hi Ladies Well we are back from the scan all is well with baba but I have a low lying placenta so have to go back for a scan at 36weeks to see if it has moved down if not it will be a c section. And we found out we are Team :pink: :cloud9:
I am over the moon she said its 80% but I guess they all have to say that dont they there was defiently no tail like Ollies 20 week scan :haha: still cant believe it.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Already said congrats in September Stars, but will say it again! Congrats FB!! :pink:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Already said congrats on Setpember Stars but will say it again. Congrats FB!! :pink:


----------



## Gemini85

Lilbynon said:


> Oh goodness, im soo very moody, but maybe because of the stuff going on :( So i started cramping really bad saturday, and started bleeding really bad(bright Red) i was so scared!! I couldn't get to the hospital or anyone because the weather was so bad that it closed the roads. So i had to sit and bleed sat and all of sunday before i could see someone, luckly the baby is still ok, i have a bladder infection that started contractions. The reason i started bleeding from contractions is they found out i have placenta previa. I am so scared.So i have to change to a high risk OB which is two and a half hours away, and i am on strict bed rest. How the hell am i suppost to take care of my three and a half year old while on bed rest??? The weather got bad again last night, so Kenna and i got snowed in at my moms. DH came and got us this morning only to have to turn around and go to work, leaving Kenna and i home alone. AHHH i can't stop crying for some reason, and i feel like a terrible mom cause i can't do anything with her really. I have never felt so very incapable. Oh, god i just really don't want to be alone right now!!
> 
> I am sorry for the rant, but i really need to turn somewhere. Any advice?

My goodness you poor thing!!!
I'm so glad that it is being treated, and that LO is ok!
Ive no suggestions re bed rest with a little one, I can't imagine the turmoil! 

Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## dt1234565

Congrats on another girl for the thread fb!

xxx


----------



## cricket in VA

Lilbynon, so so sorry about your situation! That sounds overwhelmingly stressful. All I can do is send hugs...I have no good advice.

FB, congrats on a little girl! 

AFM, I've now realized that what I thought was an allergic reaction around my eye in December was actually ecxema, and it's now flared up all over my face. Awesome.


----------



## Lilbynon

Thanks, everyone! for the hugs. I am just going to take it one day at a time. Going to try to stay positive, at least everyone is alive and well. Worse case, DH and i will move in with my parents for the next 6 months. I would really hate to do that to them tho, but at least we have a plan.

congrats on team pink FB!! My next scan is a week from today,hope to find out gender.


----------



## cliqmo

Flying visit just to say I got my first big kick in the guts today, until now it has just been squirming and nudges :cloud9:


----------



## emma1985

Hey girls, I'm getting worried that I am still not feeling much movement?


----------



## babyd0310

Lilbynon big hugs to you! 
Firstbean congrats on team pink! How lovely to have one of each!
Hope everyone elses scans went well today!
Emma how often are you feeling movement? It is still very early to be feeling regular strong movements at this stage, so I am sure everything is fine! It also depends how baby is lying and where placenta is ect x


----------



## pink23

Hi girls im here xx
Everything went well and baby is growing just fine. I was getting worried baby might be a bit bigger this time as bloods are playing up but everything is fine and weighing about 12ozs. Baby is lying oblique whih explains the lows prods lol. Consultant did scan which was wierd but was please for me to come back in 4 weeks for another scan yey xx
Oh did want to know if baby was boy or pink but they couldnt tell which im happy about.xx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## FirstBean

Thanks everyone.
And Pink congrats glad all went well at the scan.


----------



## harri

Congrats on the scans! :) :thumbup: xx


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Lilbynon, hope everything works out for you :hugs:

Congrats on the scans those of you who had them (anyone else having problems remembering who is who on this thread?! :dohh:)

Sweet potato day for me :happydance:

I went to look at prams today and we've definitely decided on the Babystyle Oyster. My lovely mum is buying it for us and I was getting quotes for her. They said it takes 12 weeks for delivery though so we'll have to order it soon I think.


----------



## RedRose19

fb congrats i havent read that far back yet but your ticker says it all so happy for you :)

we were on team yellow but the doc told me were are having a baby girl before i got chance to say we arent finding out, oh couldnt make the scan :( so far the only scan he has seen is my emergency one.. anyway



so excited to be on team pink!


----------



## RedRose19

but please no one say on facebook as oh wants to keep it secret from everyone we know :) as orignally we werent going to find out :)


----------



## pink23

I really want to be team pink. Im only really feeling more movements and expected it earlier as this is my 2nd Emma I'm sure baby will soon be giving you big kicks when your trying to sleep lol x 
Mine are odd at moment as they are really low and it's quite funny x x


----------



## dt1234565

I only felt my first movement with Sonny when I was 22 weeks and he was my third baby. He was Anterior placenta, so its very normal.X


----------



## babyd0310

That's really bad that they told you Redrose!! But yay for being team pink :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

Thanks I'm so excited to be on team pink :) were naming our baby Ava Susan :)


----------



## harri

Beautiful name Redrose! Yay for a girl!!!! :) :hugs: 

I think we're going to name our little boy Theo Alfie xxxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Redrose congrats!! :pink: Naughty of them to tell you though!!

Emma don't worry, baby is still small enough to turn around and you not feel the movements as much. As baby gets bigger you will feel them move more :)

I'm feeling baby move lots now, but like pink said it's to be expected with second babies. I am sure I didn't feel Holly move lots until around 23/24 weeks? I can't quite remember when I started feeling her every day. Pink, this babies movements are really low down too and always to the right!


----------



## babyd0310

Lovely name Redrose! I love Ava but it doesn't sound great with our surname - Evans!
Emzy I definitely didn't feel Grace as much this early either! I'm feeling them low down aswell but on the left!


----------



## RedRose19

I'm feeling baby move lots now but I think that it is just different for everyone, some days I barely feel her move others she moves a lot. Her legs were up by my ribs almost lol so now I know why I've been getting those pains in my side from the kicks. I get 3 more scans before the birth. One at 32, 36 and 40 weeks :)


----------



## Mei190

I have been feeling baby movements, but is second baby so I guess is the norm. I didn't feel Nathaniel until 24 weeks. 

Well after the initial overcoming of joy, I am now feeling terribly sad. Bad hormones. I so badly wanted a girl, but told myself it was a boy so I wouldn't be dissapointed. Well, that seriously isn't working. I feel like everything is falling apart as OH has decided the name we chose is one he doesn't want. But he is willing to go with my original choice, which he had vetoed. And now it doesn't feel right AT ALL. It is getting me down so badly as I like things to be organised and get used to the name. Gosh, I so don't know what to do. OH is using the new name however when talking to people on the phone, he used the nickname form... which is getting me down even more.


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

My movements are getting stronger and more frequent by the day. I wonder if that means my placenta has moved? (It was anterior at my 15 week scan). I have my next scan in a week, will find out then :)


----------



## cricket in VA

Emma, it's normal not to feel strong or consistent movement until 24 weeks (kick counting can start at 28). I think my LO moved when I was sick last week...the kicks now feel like they are coming out between my legs! It's very uncomfortable. I keep hoping s/he'll turn again and go back to the pleasant kicks to the side!


----------



## babyd0310

Morning girls, just a quick one from me! It is Grace's birthday today and we are off to Disneyland tomorrow! :happydance: so I will not be back on until Tuesday!
Good luck to anyone who has scans and I will catch up when we are back xx


----------



## broodybelle

RedRose19 said:


> Thanks I'm so excited to be on team pink :) were naming our baby Ava Susan :)

Congratulations RedRose - love the name Ava. xx



harri said:


> Beautiful name Redrose! Yay for a girl!!!! :) :hugs:
> 
> I think we're going to name our little boy Theo Alfie xxxx

I love both of those boys names and have taught a lovely Theo.xx



Mei190 said:


> I have been feeling baby movements, but is second baby so I guess is the norm. I didn't feel Nathaniel until 24 weeks.
> 
> Well after the initial overcoming of joy, I am now feeling terribly sad. Bad hormones. I so badly wanted a girl, but told myself it was a boy so I wouldn't be dissapointed. Well, that seriously isn't working. I feel like everything is falling apart as OH has decided the name we chose is one he doesn't want. But he is willing to go with my original choice, which he had vetoed. And now it doesn't feel right AT ALL. It is getting me down so badly as I like things to be organised and get used to the name. Gosh, I so don't know what to do. OH is using the new name however when talking to people on the phone, he used the nickname form... which is getting me down even more.

Sorry that you're feeling a bit down about finding out you're having another boy. My brother and sister-in-law didn't find out with either of their boys as my sister-in-law was so desperate for a girl and figured that once the baby was born that she would be happy and love it whatever sex. My two nephews are so cute together that it would be hard to imagine what the dynamic would be like if Jake had been a girl.
I can understand why you're feeling like this and I'm sure over the next few weeks/months you'll become excited about it being a boy. It will help once you've settled on a name as well, as you will be able to start calling baby by his name and building a bond that way.
xxx




Hi I'm Louise said:


> My movements are getting stronger and more frequent by the day. I wonder if that means my placenta has moved? (It was anterior at my 15 week scan). I have my next scan in a week, will find out then :)

Good that you're feeling stronger movements and could well mean that your placenta has moved backwards. I'm praying for mine to move upwards so that I don't have to have a c-section.



babyd0310 said:


> Morning girls, just a quick one from me! It is Grace's birthday today and we are off to Disneyland tomorrow! :happydance: so I will not be back on until Tuesday!
> Good luck to anyone who has scans and I will catch up when we are back xx

Have a fantastic time at Disneyland, I'm sure Grace will have an amazing time.

xx


----------



## Euronova

HELP
Can SPD give you really sharp pains in your bum and thighs!??? I went to the pool, first stroke of breast stroke and I got this really sharp pain near my anus, now I can't stand up straight or walk or twist :( 
I am completely stuck! Can this be SPD? I read you can make it worse by widening your legs (I.e. breast stroke)
I really hope I have a trapped nerve and it will pass. I am only in pain when I move. :(


----------



## Euronova

The pain is mainly near my bum eithe anus or between anus and spine. Any of the SPD sufferers can help me? X


----------



## abic77

emma1985 said:


> Hey girls, I'm getting worried that I am still not feeling much movement?

Hey hun....just a quickie as i'm still working away (just had a little break to cathc up on posts!)

Anyway i have been exactly the same worrying etc about movement but it's really normal hun. I had a midwife appointment yesterday (long story but i was booked in by mistake at 22 weeks when it should have been 25 weeks!) and she listened to the heartbeat again and still haven't felt anything much...i think i MAY have felt 2 or 3 kicks but not sure if it was gas or movement.

Anyway the midwife almost laughed at me when i said i hadn't felt much and told me that it's really normal not to feel anything til around 25 weeks so don't worry chick.

In my notes it says that they don't ask us to count movements til 32 weeks! i thought it was 28 and that they slowed down at 32ish weeks but what the hell do i know!


To all you other girls.....sorry i haven't had chance to chat much lately...i can't tell you how crazy work is...had my pregnancy risk assessment, told them i'm a bit stressed out and i have too much on (my workload got greater as my colleague handed over his building portflio to me) and i had a team meeting today and was told in front of everyone that my portfolio will be increasing again by a third from 1st feb!

I can't see the wood for the trees and literally can't wait to finish work now! Think they'll be happy when i have to stay off with bloody stress :-(


Anyway hope everyone is ok and Babyd have an amazing time at disneyland!!!

xoxoxo


----------



## cricket in VA

Sorry, euro...no clue! Hope it stops hurting!


----------



## gemgem77

Morning Girls,

Haven't been on for a while because work is crazy at the moment and I am stressed right out. Abi I know how you feel :( They don't seem to care at all that we're pregnant do they!
How is everyone feeling? 1 week today and I will be soooooo excited as it will finally be my scan and we will try and see if we are pink or blue, seems like we've been waiting for it forever!!!
Anyway it's Friday at last wahooo!!! xx


----------



## harri

Yep I'm right there with you being stressed and overworked! I've been Handed so much work the past few weeks it's unbelievable! Maybe it's punishment for getting pregnant :haha: 

What do you think you're having gemgem? I hope the week goes quick for you! Xx


----------



## FirstBean

Babyd- Hope Grace had a lovely birthday and hope you all enjoy Disneyland. :happydance:

Euronova- Sorry I am no help with SPD I am sure Emzy will be able to give you some advice when she comes on here and be able to explain what it feels like. Sorry I am no help.

Abic- Yep the midwife is right about movements no need to worry until later on as baby is still small enough to move around and not be felt. Sorry work is crazy for you soon be maternity leave time :haha:

gemgem- Sorry your work is crazy aswell try not to get too stressed, easier said than done sometimes I know. Your scan will come round quick mine seemed ages away then before I knew it, it was here. Do you have any incline as to what you are having??


----------



## TrAyBaby

hey ladies, i seem to be the opposite of the majority here. Up till christams i was working two jobs and one of them was as a teacher but had to be realistic and cut my workload so quit my job as a teacher. Now i only work 35-40 hours a week at my other job BUT for some reason as my workload had decreased my energy levels have dropped. Im literally so tired all the time. If im not at work im just laying on the sofa or in bed. My DF has been amazing and is doing everything the cooking, washing up, the cleaning, washing clothes, the shopping EVERYTHING. I am really lucky. I just wish i had my old energy back. In the 1st tri i would be working 60+ hours a week and still be on the go in my spare time. I thought we were supposed to be full of energy in the 2nd tri......where is mine?????

ok rant over, oh and im 22 weeks today :happydance: 2 more weeks till v-day


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks girls I appreciate the support. I am usually quite tough and can stand up for myself but right now I can't take it. I've been in tears twice this morning already!! 

Do you know dh and I were talking about the scan last night getting excited and we were talking about what we thought we might be having and I just don't know now!!! I was thinking boy up untill recently and now I'm not so sure I just can't wait untill next Friday and hopefully the legs will be uncrossed lol xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Euronova said:


> HELP
> Can SPD give you really sharp pains in your bum and thighs!??? I went to the pool, first stroke of breast stroke and I got this really sharp pain near my anus, now I can't stand up straight or walk or twist :(
> I am completely stuck! Can this be SPD? I read you can make it worse by widening your legs (I.e. breast stroke)
> I really hope I have a trapped nerve and it will pass. I am only in pain when I move. :(

Hey hun yes it can, but so can sciatica. I get that pain along with my spd. It runs right from the back of my hip, down my bum cheek and down my thigh to the back of my knee and it's that pain that is making me fall over! Go see your GP see what they say, as they may be able to refer you to physio for it. Along with that pain, I also have pain in my pubic bone, a permanent feeling of being kicked in the crotch and pain in both sides of my groin. My coxyxx really hurts and feels like it's splitting in 2 when I've been sat down in the same position for more than about half an hour. Hth x


----------



## Emzywemzy

TrAybaby I have zero energy at the moment too and I'm off work at the mo. Still have Holly to run around after, but still, I am staying home more than usual. I'm afraid that for me, last time it just got worse and I couldn't get by without my afternoon naps! It's hard work growing a baby!

Gemgem I think boy for you! Hope you're feeling better soon x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Euro does it sound like this?

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/pelvicgirdlepain/

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/pelvicpain/

This is what I have. They used to call it SPD if it was around the front and PGP if it was around the back, but my midwife says that it is always called PGP now regardless of where the pain is x


----------



## RedRose19

babyd i hope you have a great time, and grace has a lovely bday :hugs:

gemgem i think your having a boy too :D 

thanks broodybelle ive always loved the name ava.. cant wait to have a daughter called ava, 

euro i hope your feeling better soon :hugs:


i cant believe it but 20 week today, finally!!! half way there til i meet our baby girl! 
I'm a bit hormonal so it would seem, we went to a science ball thing for oh's final year in uni and it was awful, the dinner was lovely but shortly after everyone was totally off their heads :wacko: there were ppl getting sick, fights, i just wanted to go home, i ended up crying midway through the night cuz i wanted to go home :dohh: i felt bad for oh but we didnt get home til 4!! i had work then at 10, i woke with awful pains through my stomach i think this little girl is as tired as me right now as she has only kicked a few times today id say shes asleep now as it was so awful last night, i felt so bad by the time i got into bed :(


----------



## harri

Have a great time babyd! 

GemGem - I'm thinking boy too!!  have you got any names in mind? 

Happy 20 weeks Redrose :thumbup: your night sounds awful :hugs: 

Here's my 20 weeks and 2 day bump: 

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/026adcc8.jpg


----------



## Emzywemzy

Great bump harri! Have you died your hair? I'm sure it was darker in your last pic?!


----------



## harri

Thanks Emzy! I've probably had my roots done since!!! :haha:


----------



## Euronova

Thanks girls
Emzy, i am not sure what it is but it seems resting it a lot seems to help. I am just SO scared of going swimming again! Definitely no breast stroke kick for me!!
Happy 20 weeks to all of those already there or past it! Can't believe you are all more than half way!
One more week and I am 20 weeks too and in 2 weeks I get my scan.... really tempted to find out the sex!!! I need to be strong, but all this week I have had loads of sh*t stuff happening and i kept thinking how finding out would be such a nice little perk me up.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Quiet in here today ladies!

I just ate a doughnut (yummy but naughty!!) and baby is going absolutely nuts! Sorry for the sugar rush baby!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Euro if you want to find out, then go for it!


----------



## TrAyBaby

urgh after yesterdays complaint about no energy NOW i cant sleep!!!! I was at work till midnight so didnt go to bed till just after 1am but tossed and turned all night. For the last week or so when i sleep on either side i only manage about 1-2 hours before my hip falls asleep and i wake up and have to turn over, then the other hip falls asleep grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. So after a restless nights sleep im now propped up on the sofa trying to get a bit more :sleep: but it's not working :(

But here is a pic from yesterday of my 22 week bump (excuse early morning messy hair/face)
 



Attached Files:







22 weeks.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## gemgem77

Lovely bumps Harri and TrAyBaby! I really need to take some pics of my bump as haven't since about week 12!!
Wow you all think Boy!!! I honestly have no clue what they will say and I don't care either but I just can't wait!!!! 
I really need to start the housework now boo! xx


----------



## RedRose19

finally our new house has internet :happydance: 

lovely bumps ladies.. that reminds me must put up my 20 week scan soon :thumbup:


----------



## broodybelle

Just been shopping to get some maternity swimwear as my swimming costume had become indecent at the top, as it was stretched over my bump! Also picked up some other bits and pieces maternity clothing wise, nothing very exciting but all very necessary.

My most exciting purchase was my Yummy Mummy changing bag. Had looked at them all online and decided that the new range (which went on sale today) would be perfect to match the pram that we are getting, so went into John Lewis to see if they had them in stock and they did. They also had some of the old range and one of them, which I had previously discounted as being the wrong colour, was perfect in real life. Took it to the till to discover it had £25 off- even better!! Love it when that happens...

Mega excited to start buying things to put in the changing bag now. Has suddenly started feeling very real!

Hope that you are all having a lovely Saturday.
xx


----------



## RedRose19

Emzywemzy said:


> Quiet in here today ladies!
> 
> I just ate a doughnut (yummy but naughty!!) and baby is going absolutely nuts! Sorry for the sugar rush baby!!

i want a doughnut now.. :blush:


----------



## RedRose19

broodybelle said:


> Just been shopping to get some maternity swimwear as my swimming costume had become indecent at the top, as it was stretched over my bump! Also picked up some other bits and pieces maternity clothing wise, nothing very exciting but all very necessary.
> 
> My most exciting purchase was my Yummy Mummy changing bag. Had looked at them all online and decided that the new range (which went on sale today) would be perfect to match the pram that we are getting, so went into John Lewis to see if they had them in stock and they did. They also had some of the old range and one of them, which I had previously discounted as being the wrong colour, was perfect in real life. Took it to the till to discover it had £25 off- even better!! Love it when that happens...
> 
> Mega excited to start buying things to put in the changing bag now. Has suddenly started feeling very real!
> 
> Hope that you are all having a lovely Saturday.
> xx


i really want a yummy mummy changing bag :cry: but there like 125 euro here :cry:


who has there buggy bought and at home with them yet? me and oh bought ours and picking it up from mothercare 2mor :happydance: oh set up the baby's cot last night, he has been so excited since finding out the gender he is just so happy to get everything ready now :cloud9:

here is my 20 week bump
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20120128_2.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## broodybelle

RedRose- lovely bump picture- we haven't taken any yet- we keep saying we will then forget!

Maybe now the new stock is in, you'll be able to pick up a bargain online/in a shop? Mine was reduced from £75 to £50.

xx


----------



## cricket in VA

TrAyBaby said:


> urgh after yesterdays complaint about no energy NOW i cant sleep!!!! I was at work till midnight so didnt go to bed till just after 1am but tossed and turned all night. For the last week or so when i sleep on either side i only manage about 1-2 hours before my hip falls asleep and i wake up and have to turn over, then the other hip falls asleep grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. So after a restless nights sleep im now propped up on the sofa trying to get a bit more :sleep: but it's not working :(
> 
> But here is a pic from yesterday of my 22 week bump (excuse early morning messy hair/face)

My yoga instructor suggested putting a folded/rolled towel under my abdomen at night - lifts your middle so there's less pressure on your hips and shoulders and limbs don't fall asleep...it's been helping!


----------



## Mrs.Craig

i have seen a few more genders and two more boys! 

anyone wanna give me an update?


----------



## TrAyBaby

cricket in VA said:


> TrAyBaby said:
> 
> 
> urgh after yesterdays complaint about no energy NOW i cant sleep!!!! I was at work till midnight so didnt go to bed till just after 1am but tossed and turned all night. For the last week or so when i sleep on either side i only manage about 1-2 hours before my hip falls asleep and i wake up and have to turn over, then the other hip falls asleep grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. So after a restless nights sleep im now propped up on the sofa trying to get a bit more :sleep: but it's not working :(
> 
> But here is a pic from yesterday of my 22 week bump (excuse early morning messy hair/face)
> 
> My yoga instructor suggested putting a folded/rolled towel under my abdomen at night - lifts your middle so there's less pressure on your hips and shoulders and limbs don't fall asleep...it's been helping!Click to expand...

thanks for the tip honey :thumbup:


----------



## Mei190

Have had some niggling pains this evening, not cramps I would say after doing what felt like pulling a muscle in my stomach this morning. Now I have to get other people looking after Nathaniel until I feel better again. Fingers crossed everything is okay! 

Still haven't decided on a name. Am tossing around 4 different names and cannot completely decide on what I feel fits. OH only likes 1 out of the 4 (which is why I am still considering it) but it just doesn't 'feel' right this time. I had this last time and would have been completely wrong as he is definately a Nathaniel. Ah the decisions. 

Hope all you girlies are well xx 

PS Bumps look good!


----------



## cricket in VA

Mrs.Craig said:


> i have seen a few more genders and two more boys!
> 
> anyone wanna give me an update?

I've lost track!!


----------



## broodybelle

I've lost track of the boys/girls situation too!

Last night we continued our spending spree (online) and have ordered a Dream Genii pillow, our crib, our cot (plus mattresses) and a Mobi Wrap. The crib and cot were on sale and were the ones I had earmarked anyway, so that's a stroke of luck. The cot won't be delivered until April. I love my Mobi Wrap, it has an owl on it, which is the theme I want for the nursery too.

Loving spending the money that we have saved up. Lots more spending between now and June. :happydance:


----------



## Euronova

Hi Girls! I am a mango!! :)

I wasn't sure so far that i had felt the baby move (maybe just some big turning moves but definitely no kicks or flutter) but last night we went out and the waiter got my order wrong and got me a fat coke (full sugar) and it sent the baby into hysterics. For something like an hour i could feel loads of things it was crazy! (I did feel a bit bad for the sugar rush.. thankfully i did not drink the whole thing!)


----------



## TrAyBaby

Happy Mango day euronova. And a big WOOHOO to the baby spending spree Broodybelle :thumbup: My MIL is buying our cot but she is a little old fashioned and superstitious so she said she wont get it till a week before the due date WTF!!!!!! i want everyting in and organised by 36 weeks. Have no idea how im gonna convince her. It's just as well that bubba will be in a moses basket to start with but even that will be touch and go if we have it on time. My sister has the family one right now as she is ready to pop any day now, so in theory her little one will be out of it in a few months just before i pop. This is so stressful. At least my pram is sorted and John Lewis has said it will be in shop in 2 weeks. So worst comes to the worst bubba will be sleeping in its carrycot. Ok that turned into a rant i didnt even know i had in me....weird

speaking of rants i had another shit nights sleep, this pain in my hips when they fall asleep is getting worse. I had my dream genii pillow, other pillows, towels wrapped up and had myself all lifted and proped up but it didnt work. Im getting a wedge today to see if that helps. Not sure im looking forward to another 18 weeks of sleepless nights before the REAL sleepless nights start :(


----------



## abic77

Afternoon ladies! 

Fab bump pics girls!!! I haven't taken my weekly photo today because I am HOME ALONE!!! DH has gone boarding this weekend in Chamonix so i am entertaining myself....well I came home to Whitley Bay to my folks house and went shopping with mum all day yesterday which was fab!! Bought a cot bumper and a changing mat (oooh how exciting!!) and trawled all of newcastle for fabrics.....have settled on one of 2 which can't quite decide on!!

Traybaby...sorry oyu're feeling so tired hun....try not to put so much pressure on yourself to have a good sleep....if you get stressed about lack of sleep then you'll end up making it worse....just try and chill out before going to bed if you can and when you do wake in the night try some self hypnosiss...takes a while to get the knack of it but hopefully you'll get to work it.....not sure what you can do about sore hips....i have the same problem when not pregnant when i sleep in hotels etc.....can you get a matress topper to try and make the mattress more comfy? Not sure what's causing it but hopefully the pillow will help.

Can't remember everyone elses news....i started writing this with all these things in my head about what i was gonna comment on and now i can't remember!!

Just been called for sunday dinner with the family so will have to go....will try and pop back in later but happy sunday everyone and enjpy the rest of your day!

PS jellytots am jealous of your cake!

Broody - how much fun does your shopping spree sound???

I have felt no movement (if that's what it was and not gas) for 2 days but trying not to panic!!!!


----------



## abic77

PS i am still a papaya.....you must get bigger and smaller papaya!

I have to say bump doesn't feel like it's grown in the last week anyway!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Abi I haven't noticed much growth bump wise this week either, although I do feel sooo stretched so think I'm due one! Here's my 23 weeker, 1 week til v day!! Woohoo!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Actually, I think it's fuller at the bottom than last week, looking at the pic x


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Your bump is looking good Emzy :thumbup:

I still don't look pregnant to those who don't know me, although I'm definitely rounding out.


----------



## RedRose19

sometimes i think my bump is bigger and others i think its not growing much,i think it depends where the baby is lying.

here is the buggy me and oh got last month :thumbup: we just picked it up today
 



Attached Files:







100_1577.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 1









100_1586.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 1









100_1582.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Emzywemzy

Lovely pram Redrose!

Thought I'd post this list of things you need for you and baby, as I thought it was a good one :)

https://www.hipp.co.uk/Uploads/Documents/Expert Advice/Pregnancy/HiPP-baby-checklist.pdf


----------



## emma1985

This is me 2 weeks ago,
excuse the wall, we are decorating/doing the house up.

I hope everyone is well.

Emma


----------



## pink23

hi hope everyones ok x
I'm starting to buy stuff for hospital bag lol. i know its still early but the weeks are flying by xx


----------



## abic77

abic77 said:


> PS i am still a papaya.....you must get bigger and smaller papaya!
> 
> I have to say bump doesn't feel like it's grown in the last week anyway!




emma1985 said:


> View attachment 332667
> 
> 
> This is me 2 weeks ago,
> excuse the wall, we are decorating/doing the house up.
> 
> I hope everyone is well.
> 
> Emma

Omg awesome bump Hun!!!!!!


----------



## abic77

Hey y'all!

Hope everyone is well for a Monday? I have news......

...so last iChat I woke up at 4am as usual for a wee and then went back to bed and was layed on my back thinking omg I hope everything is ok in my tummy and then said (in my head not out loud) that I wished my bub could give me a sign that all is well in there.....no word of a lie, st that very moment my bub did a massive what can only be described as a roly poly in my tummy! It was friggin weird but totally awesome! Thing is I got a bit panicky too like I got palpitations for a few seconds but it soon passed! Omg I was so exciting! Ended up texti g DH at 4am coz I was so excited (he's snowboarding in the alps) but I'm sure she'll be at it again soon so he can feel it!

Omg that's hard work writing all that on a phone but just had to let you know!!!

Hoping to catch up with all the posts soon but in the meantime hope everyone is well?
Any scans this week?


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

I can't wait for big movements like that :happydance: I'm only feeling flutters and the occassional prod so far. However I did feel baby whilst standing up yesterday, which was a first since I've only felt it whilst sitting/lying still before.

I have my proper anomaly scan on Wednesday :thumbup:


----------



## broodybelle

Hooray Abi- glad your little lady made her presence known. My little monster is super active, especially when I'm at work- which is terribly distracting when trying to teach a lesson however I'm sure I'll get used to it. Every movement is still so exciting (because they don't hurt yet...).

Our crib arrived today and we have just assembled it. It is sitting in one of our spare rooms- looks a bit odd at the minute, but sure once we've got lots more baby things it will look less out of place. DH thought I was mad for wanting to put it up this early but then went along with me and my bubble of excitement.

Lovey bump Emma. Hooray for your scan on Weds Louise.

xx


----------



## LittleBird

broodybelle said:


> Hi girls. We've had the scan and everything is great with baby. He/she was very well behaved and she was able to check all of the anatomy in double quick time.
> 
> I will upload a picture (they always seem to come out huge, so apologies if that is the case and it's also fuzzy because I took a picture of the photo with my phone camera). Baby is sucking its thumb. We also saw it opening and closing its mouth to swallow which was cute as it looked like it was singing (I'm a classically trained singer, so ever hopeful baby will inherit my vocal talents rather than hubsters!). :haha:
> 
> My placenta is still slightly low, which is obviously what caused my bleeding earlier on, and so I get to have another scan at 32 weeks to check if it has moved up or not- so hooray for getting to see baby again and prayers that it will move out of the way.
> 
> Gem- my baby seems to still be really sporadic with its movements- some days feel it lots and lots no matter whether I'm moving around or lying still and some days barely at all. Think it also depends on the position of the baby because it is still small enough to face the other direction and us feel no movement at all.
> 
> Was amazing to see baby again and it has made me even more excited.
> 
> 
> [IMG]https://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i378/superhan82/BabyWiles213.jpg[/IMG]

Great ultrasound pic! I hope the placenta had moved by the next time!



Mei190 said:


> Hey girls, really quick update as on my phone. Had my scan today and my bleed has gone! All went well even though baby was thoroughly uncooperative.
> 
> And I'm on team blue again!!

That's awesome news, Mei! Congrats on another boy!



Lilbynon said:


> Oh goodness, im soo very moody, but maybe because of the stuff going on :( So i started cramping really bad saturday, and started bleeding really bad(bright Red) i was so scared!! I couldn't get to the hospital or anyone because the weather was so bad that it closed the roads. So i had to sit and bleed sat and all of sunday before i could see someone, luckly the baby is still ok, i have a bladder infection that started contractions. The reason i started bleeding from contractions is they found out i have placenta previa. I am so scared.So i have to change to a high risk OB which is two and a half hours away, and i am on strict bed rest. How the hell am i suppost to take care of my three and a half year old while on bed rest??? The weather got bad again last night, so Kenna and i got snowed in at my moms. DH came and got us this morning only to have to turn around and go to work, leaving Kenna and i home alone. AHHH i can't stop crying for some reason, and i feel like a terrible mom cause i can't do anything with her really. I have never felt so very incapable. Oh, god i just really don't want to be alone right now!!
> 
> I am sorry for the rant, but i really need to turn somewhere. Any advice?

Libynon, I'm sorry, it sounds like quite a scary experience! My BFF had to be on bed rest during her second pregnancy for quite some time, and I know it was a trying time for her and her family. Please get some help if you can. Friends, family members, whatever it takes. People can get on a schedule and take turns. I know for me, sometimes it is hard to ask for help, but this is one of those times when you should accept whatever help others can give. It won't be easy to take a step back and take it easy, but it is temporary.



RedRose19 said:


> fb congrats i havent read that far back yet but your ticker says it all so happy for you :)
> 
> we were on team yellow but the doc told me were are having a baby girl before i got chance to say we arent finding out, oh couldnt make the scan :( so far the only scan he has seen is my emergency one.. anyway
> 
> 
> 
> so excited to be on team pink!

Congratulations on having a girl! Sorry they told you before you had a chance to express your wishes! I know they have asked me at every ultrasound before saying anything. I know nothing can be done now, but they need to be more careful in the future!



Mei190 said:


> I have been feeling baby movements, but is second baby so I guess is the norm. I didn't feel Nathaniel until 24 weeks.
> 
> Well after the initial overcoming of joy, I am now feeling terribly sad. Bad hormones. I so badly wanted a girl, but told myself it was a boy so I wouldn't be dissapointed. Well, that seriously isn't working. I feel like everything is falling apart as OH has decided the name we chose is one he doesn't want. But he is willing to go with my original choice, which he had vetoed. And now it doesn't feel right AT ALL. It is getting me down so badly as I like things to be organised and get used to the name. Gosh, I so don't know what to do. OH is using the new name however when talking to people on the phone, he used the nickname form... which is getting me down even more.

Aw, Mei, I can understand where you're coming from! I am pregnant with BOYS #3 and 4! There was a tiny bit of disappointment right after we found out, because I know that this is my last pregnancy and I will never have a chance to raise a girl. But at the same time, your new son will bring so much into your life. I don't regret this pregnancy and my new babies and who they will be, just the missed opportunity. I think you should give yourself some time to get used to the news because it will be ok.

About names, just tell OH that it is hard to know without meeting the baby. I mean, some people like to have a name ahead of time, but I like to wait until after birth to have an official name. It is a lot of pressure to come up with a name for a person, something they'll have the rest of their life. Just tell OH you want to keep your options open.



abic77 said:


> emma1985 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, I'm getting worried that I am still not feeling much movement?
> 
> Hey hun....just a quickie as i'm still working away (just had a little break to cathc up on posts!)
> 
> Anyway i have been exactly the same worrying etc about movement but it's really normal hun. I had a midwife appointment yesterday (long story but i was booked in by mistake at 22 weeks when it should have been 25 weeks!) and she listened to the heartbeat again and still haven't felt anything much...i think i MAY have felt 2 or 3 kicks but not sure if it was gas or movement.
> 
> Anyway the midwife almost laughed at me when i said i hadn't felt much and told me that it's really normal not to feel anything til around 25 weeks so don't worry chick.
> 
> In my notes it says that they don't ask us to count movements til 32 weeks! i thought it was 28 and that they slowed down at 32ish weeks but what the hell do i know!
> 
> 
> To all you other girls.....sorry i haven't had chance to chat much lately...i can't tell you how crazy work is...had my pregnancy risk assessment, told them i'm a bit stressed out and i have too much on (my workload got greater as my colleague handed over his building portflio to me) and i had a team meeting today and was told in front of everyone that my portfolio will be increasing again by a third from 1st feb!
> 
> I can't see the wood for the trees and literally can't wait to finish work now! Think they'll be happy when i have to stay off with bloody stress :-(
> 
> 
> Anyway hope everyone is ok and Babyd have an amazing time at disneyland!!!
> 
> xoxoxoClick to expand...

I can't believe they continue piling work on after you've had your risk assessment. I do think it's hard for men and also women who have never experienced pregnancy to understand how much it affects you. Just keep standing up for yourself!

AFM, since people have been talking about movement, most of the time I can tell the difference between twin a and twin b. So that has been a cool experience. I have the 20-week ultrasound on Friday.


----------



## babyd0310

Hi girls!
Hope everyone is well!
Well I am back from a fantastic (but very tiring) 4 days in Disneyland! Had such a lovely time, but I am definitely paying for it now! My back, cocyx, bum, knees and groin are in PAIN!!! It was also annoying that I don't really have a visible bump because everyone just pushed into me and I even got asked by another pregnant lady if she could have my seat on the bus, I wouldn't have minded but she didn't even look that big either!!! 
Abi, I'm glad you have felt baby now! I was going to say to you that I was getting worried because didn't feel baby move while when we were away, but as soon as I got into bed last night I felt them doing somersaults! I think it's just when you are busy you don't notice them at all.
Wow I am a cantaloupe now! Halfway there :happydance: have my scan tomorrow and really cannot wait, feels like we have been waiting forever!


----------



## dt1234565

Good luck with your scan babyd!

xxx


Sorry my posts are so short but life is so busy with 3 kids I can hardly get on here, and can never catch up on all the posts!

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## FirstBean

Pink23- I know what you mean about time flying by, this pregnancy for me seems to be going so fast than when I was pregnant with Ollie. I think its maybe cos I am running about after Ollie and dont have time to think about being pregnant. I started buying things for my hospital bag last time quiet early so I had them there I like to be prepared. :haha:

Emma- Great bump pic.

Abic- Great news about you starting to feel movement.

Babyd- Glad you had a great time in Disneyland. 

Good Luck to everyone who has scans this week cant wait to see pics.


----------



## RedRose19

babyd0310 said:


> Hi girls!
> Hope everyone is well!
> Well I am back from a fantastic (but very tiring) 4 days in Disneyland! Had such a lovely time, but I am definitely paying for it now! My back, cocyx, bum, knees and groin are in PAIN!!! It was also annoying that I don't really have a visible bump because everyone just pushed into me and I even got asked by another pregnant lady if she could have my seat on the bus, I wouldn't have minded but she didn't even look that big either!!!
> Abi, I'm glad you have felt baby now! I was going to say to you that I was getting worried because didn't feel baby move while when we were away, but as soon as I got into bed last night I felt them doing somersaults! I think it's just when you are busy you don't notice them at all.
> Wow I am a cantaloupe now! Halfway there :happydance: have my scan tomorrow and really cannot wait, feels like we have been waiting forever!


have fun 2mor i hope baby behaves so you can see what your having :flower:
glad you had a good time! :happydance:


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Girls,

I thought I had been on and posted yesterday but looks like I didn't!! 
Sorry I have missed so much and am rubbish at remembering it all!
Congrats on your scan Broodybelle, lovely pic.
Hope your feeling happier now Mei I can completely understand how your feeling but you will love that little boy so much and you can always try for a girl next time lol

I have my scan on Friday at last!!! Actually don't know how I'm going to make it through this week but sure it will be here before I know it! Nervous as just want to know everything has grown as it should and also hoping to see if we're having a girl or boy!
xx


----------



## gemgem77

P.s Babyd I hope you told the pregnant lady you are pregnant yourself and didn't give up your seat?! x


----------



## RedRose19

gosh im really feeling ava move around alot now :happydance: she is not stop kicking me and jumping around.. ive even had a few painful hits to my sides and i think sometimes she kicks my cervix as i get a shooting pain down my lady parts.. oh can also feel them now i cant believe it! makes me so surprised every time still
:cloud9: our baby girl is getting so strong i cant wait for another 19 weeks! :)


----------



## Euronova

Anyone not putting on much weight? I have put on about 2kg/5 pounds so far... I definitely have a bump now although it is definitely still one of those bump that doubles as the day goes on and has shrunk quite a bit in the morning.
I just get worried about the scan in 10 days... i just hope little one is growing like it should! I am not all that hungry and even if i definitely eat more than usual, i tend to struggle to eat much in the evening with all the bloating.


----------



## gemgem77

Euronova I wish I could say I hadn't put on weight!! I have put on around 11lbs now :( I'm sure all will be fine with your scan though hun I think all women are different with weight gain and each pregnancy xx


----------



## RedRose19

last time i checked i was i think 18 weeks i had put on about 7lbs took me ages to start putting weight on as my body was losing weight at the same rate as gain for awhile, and i lost lots at the start too.. i cant believe it but the pics of before pregnancy i look huge and and now while being preg i look slimmer i cant get over that lol!


----------



## cricket in VA

Euronova said:


> Anyone not putting on much weight? I have put on about 2kg/5 pounds so far... I definitely have a bump now although it is definitely still one of those bump that doubles as the day goes on and has shrunk quite a bit in the morning.
> I just get worried about the scan in 10 days... i just hope little one is growing like it should! I am not all that hungry and even if i definitely eat more than usual, i tend to struggle to eat much in the evening with all the bloating.

At my 20 week scan I was still at -10 lbs from before I got pregnant (as in, I lost 14 first tri and gained 4 back). Baby was totally fine...busy moving around and hiccuping and measured 4 days ahead. I've now gained a bit more, and starting to feel better about it, but it really wasn't until last week (21) that I really started to grow, and not until a few days ago that I really had a morning bump! Don't worry about eating a lot in the evening - it makes the heartburn worse! I have huge lunches and snack all day....usually just have a grapefruit or some cereal for dinner and that's enough. Just go with what your body wants!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Gemgem I am sure I posted yesterday too but my post isn't there?! Either we both have severe baby brain or something went wrong lol

Weight wise, at 20 weeks I was 7lbs up on my pre pregnancy weight, but had gained 14lbs since 12 weeks, as I had lost 7lbs in the first tri. Christ knows how much I've put on now, I really don't care tbh!! Baby weighs about 1lb now :)

Nearly V day for meeee!! Can't get over how quickly this pregnancy is going. First bean I was thinking it must be because I have Holly to run around after too. Last time all I thought about was baby, but now I have Holly to think about too. 

Had my physio yesterday and all I can say is OUCH!! She examined me and I have 2 separate problems. The pain I'm getting in my hips and lower back is because my left hip is stuck in a forward position and can't move properly, hence why my leg keeps going from under me. The other problem is typical SPD, which is causing the pain at the front and in my groin. So she is trying to realign my hips so they are in the right place and once that problem has been fixed, she can start on the SPD at the front. She said she will fit me with a belt, but can't do that until the back/hip problem is sorted. She did some manipulation on my hip yesterday and OMG it hurt sooo bad and today it's worse than ever, but she said it would be. I have to go back in 2 weeks.


----------



## dt1234565

It's half price in Mothercare with free delivery and use code RDDQ fir an extra £5 off.

That's £45 to pay in total! Cheaper than second hand on eBay!

Bargain!

https://www.mothercare.com/Cosatto-...r_1_30&nodeId=44536031&sr=1-30&qid=1328030256


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thanks for that hun! I don't need another, but that is a bargain! There is a post in second tri about changing units, so I'm going to pinch that link and post it in there to share the love! x


----------



## RedRose19

dt1234565 said:


> It's half price in Mothercare with free delivery and use code RDDQ fir an extra £5 off.
> 
> That's £45 to pay in total! Cheaper than second hand on eBay!
> 
> Bargain!
> 
> https://www.mothercare.com/Cosatto-...r_1_30&nodeId=44536031&sr=1-30&qid=1328030256

ooooh thats the changing table we want.. but were in ireland so prob isnt the same bargain here ill have a look


----------



## dt1234565

I had a look at Mothercare.ie and can't see it on there. That's not fair!


----------



## RedRose19

same they only have the new ones in for 110-140 euro! damn it im gonna wait abit longer before buying it tho, as we have every we need for now, we got our buggy and cot set up.. i dont want to get all our stuff too early.. im worried we got too much too early.. :blush:


----------



## abic77

Emzy - is V day at 24 weeks and 6 days??

Reason I'm asking is coz i asked for my MATB1 form for work and the midwife told me that they can't give it to me coz a baby isnt viable until 24+6 and so that the earliest they can give it.....so does that make V-day 24+6 then?????


----------



## Emzywemzy

V day is 24 weeks hun. And as for the MATB1 tell them they are wrong!! They can give it to you any time after 21 weeks. As you are required by law to give it to your employer by 25 weeks (for SMP purposes), they are required to give it to you before then. It says it on the actual MATB1 certificate, that it can be issued after the 20th week of pregnancy has been completed, but for some reason I have had to argue to get it before 25 weeks both times!! It's ridiculous!


----------



## FirstBean

Euronova- I was 65kg at my booking in appt which is 10st2 and last time I weighed myself I was 10st9lb but that is on my own scales at home so I have put on 7lb.

Emzy- Your physio sounds very painful hope they can get it sorted a bit for you and give you some relief. Yes I agree about running after the LO'S it doesnt give you chance to sit and think about being pregnant where as with Ollie I was sat around waiting :haha: 

dt- That changing unit looks great and a great price. I dont need one but great for 1st time Mums that need everything.

Redrose- Oh shame they dont have it in Mothercare in Ireland thats rubbish. I had my pram with Ollie bought at 20weeks as there was an offer and didnt want to miss it then also had clothes and things but I did wait till about 27weeks before getting more and more things, i havent bought anything yet apart from 1 little pink outfit. 

Abic- I thought V day was 24weeks last time I took my V day as 24 weeks anyway.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Speaking of maternity leave, when you send in your MATB1 and come to do your letter, this site is really helpful:

https://www.direct.gov.uk/maternity.dsb

It's a personalised thing that tells you how much smp you will get, what date you have to tell your employer by, what dates you will be on maternity leave, etc and at the end it prints a letter for you to send to your employer.


----------



## abic77

Emzywemzy said:


> V day is 24 weeks hun. And as for the MATB1 tell them they are wrong!! They can give it to you any time after 21 weeks. As you are required by law to give it to your employer by 25 weeks (for SMP purposes), they are required to give it to you before then. It says it on the actual MATB1 certificate, that it can be issued after the 20th week of pregnancy has been completed, but for some reason I have had to argue to get it before 25 weeks both times!! It's ridiculous!


Thanks Emzy....I was really pissed off coz the Dr's receptionist told me TWICE that they would get the midwife to sign my form for me on 2 weds in a row (after 20 weeks) and then i got told when i saw the actual midwife appointment that i'd get it at 25 weeks.....i will be 25 + 4 by the time i get it which will make it basically 14 weeks notice which as you say is not enough time! I feel angry and peed off about it but what can i do???? GGGGRRRRRR!


BTW....i'm soooooo sorry about your SPD physio hun.....that sounds horrendous and can't imagine how painful that must have been for you.....hopefully it's gonna be worth it though? xxxxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Abi I would ring them back and say as you are required by law to give the form to your employer by 25 weeks, they have to give it to you before then. As I say, on the MATb1 itself, it says something like 'not to be issued before the 20th week of pregnancy has been completed' or something, so they can give it to you after 21 weeks. I don't know what the midwives problem is, surely they know that everyone has to give it to their employer by 25 weeks by now?! As if you don't give it to your employer by 25 weeks, they can refuse to pay you maternity pay. 

And thanks hun, hopefully it'll be worth it and it'll do some good! It hasn't helped yet, in fact it's worse today but she said it would be. So we will see!


----------



## Emzywemzy

From HMRC website:

https://www.hmrc.gov.uk/manuals/spmmanual/spm20320.htm

MAT B1 - Maternity Certificate
MAT B1 is the medical evidence given to the employee by the doctor or midwife showing the expected date of confinement (childbirth). Evidence is acceptable if it is signed from the start of the 20th week before the EWC. 

The employee must produce medical evidence of the date the baby is due, usually the MAT B1, but the employer can accept other medical evidence providing it shows the date the baby is due.


----------



## dt1234565

[QUOTE

dt- That changing unit looks great and a great price. I dont need one but great for 1st time Mums that 

Abic- I thought V day was 24weeks last time I took my V day as 24 weeks anyway.[/QUOTE]

V day is 24 weeks. X

Lol or 4th time mums that sell everything thinking they wont have anymore babies! 

X


----------



## Mei190

@LittleBird: Congrats on the two boys! And I agree, however I find it is a little easier to connect with baby if he has a name. At least that is how I feel. And we finally managed to compromise. OH is choosing the middle name and I am choosing the first name, and as you can see I have already chosen :D 

@gemgem: Thanks :) Definately am feeling a lot better now. 

Well, have decided on Felix for our little boy. Will have to start buying things for him soon but it still feels a little bit unreal that everything turned out okay after the whole touch-and-go pregnancy. Got to find that double pram! (Nathaniel still isn't walking... but he is sooo close!)

Oh that lovely MatB form. Midwives here won't give it till 24 weeks so I understand the predicament. I don't actually need it but OH's work insist they won't give 2 weeks leave unless they see MY form. Annoyed me last time and still annoys me now as I don't work there. Ah well will have to just grit my teeth and do it again.


----------



## LittleBird

Euronova said:


> Anyone not putting on much weight? I have put on about 2kg/5 pounds so far... I definitely have a bump now although it is definitely still one of those bump that doubles as the day goes on and has shrunk quite a bit in the morning.
> I just get worried about the scan in 10 days... i just hope little one is growing like it should! I am not all that hungry and even if i definitely eat more than usual, i tend to struggle to eat much in the evening with all the bloating.

I am right around 4lbs. but I definitely started out heavier than I should have been. My weight was completely out of control with the miscarriages and the fertility medications. I actually started out heavier than I had been when both of my older boys were delivered! Embarrassing, but true. So part of me is happy that I'm not gaining weight like crazy now, because I know it would make me even more uncomfortable. But at the same time, my babies are coming early and I know that it's important for them to grow before they're born. So I'm worried. Currently, they're both close to the 50th percentile for size, but my OB/GYN says that they'll drop off the curve at some point. Hopefully I'll know more about their sizes after Friday's ultrasound. It seems like so much is affected by their size, like how well they sleep at night, and how easy it is to breastfeed. I nursed both my older kids, and I planned to do the same for these LOs, but breastfeeding is not always easy, and I am scared of an uphill battle!



abic77 said:


> Emzy - is V day at 24 weeks and 6 days??
> 
> Reason I'm asking is coz i asked for my MATB1 form for work and the midwife told me that they can't give it to me coz a baby isnt viable until 24+6 and so that the earliest they can give it.....so does that make V-day 24+6 then?????

I always heard 24 weeks was V day. I was thinking about that because there are a lot of ladies on this thread getting close to that point now! I still get scared from time to time, because I still have over a month to get there, but it's a big milestone and I'm really happy for everyone who's getting close! It makes everything seem so much more real, especially when dealing with PAL and all those fun emotions.



Mei190 said:


> @LittleBird: Congrats on the two boys! And I agree, however I find it is a little easier to connect with baby if he has a name. At least that is how I feel. And we finally managed to compromise. OH is choosing the middle name and I am choosing the first name, and as you can see I have already chosen :D
> 
> Well, have decided on Felix for our little boy. Will have to start buying things for him soon but it still feels a little bit unreal that everything turned out okay after the whole touch-and-go pregnancy. Got to find that double pram! (Nathaniel still isn't walking... but he is sooo close!)

I'm so glad that the two of you worked something out with the name. And I have to say, Felix sounds so cute! It is going to get more and more real each day, and I think by the time he arrives he'll already feel like he's been part of the family forever. You know, it took a little while, but my two older sons are so close now. Once they start playing together, it will be such a fun experience. I can hardly stand to separate them for any amount of time, because they miss each other so much. DS1 spends more time in school for now, and DS2 talks about him the whole time he's gone.


----------



## abic77

Hi girls,

Hope everyone is ok this morning? Emzy - hope things are easing up a little (not sure how long it will take for the physio to start working???) - i really hope you feel better soon tho hun coz it must be so miserable having all that pain. I think i may have the start of some SPD and it's killing me so i can't imagine how much pain you must be in.
Babyd - how is yours these days? Glad you had fun at disneyland hun but sounds very tiring! And stupid woman on the bus too!

AFM....well i am working myself into a right state....after i felt bubs move on Sunday night i havent felt a thing since! i keep reminding myself that baby is so small still and that i have anterior placenta etc but i just don't understand why i haven't felt anything??? Have been awake all night worrying about it and keep getting scenarios in my head of what could have happened in there...i am so tired from not sleeping and my headache is making a comeback and i just wanna be off work now coz it's really stressing me out :-( Sorry for moaning but i just feel so on edge and i don't know who else i can talk to about this stuff. My tears are welling in my eyes as i type (i have loads of mascara on so hope i dont properly start crying).....

I'm sure i will just feel silly if everything is ok but while you feel this immediate and panicky sense of worry, nothing feels like its gonna be ok :-(


----------



## babyd0310

Morning girls!
Well we are back from the scan and we are team :blue: :happydance: We are sooo happy! But we were told that the gap between the front ventricles of his brain are 11mm wide when the normal range is between 1 and 10mm and it can sometimes mean spina bifida - the sonographer didn't seem worried at all as the spine and the back ventricles were normal, so I am trying not to worry to much. We have a scan with the consultant on the 13th so she will check it over then.
Emzy - your physio sounds so painful, hope you are feeling ok today!x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Congrats babyd on team blue! :blue: Bet Grace will be so excited for a little bro!!

Abi why don't you give your midwife a call? Everything is sure to be fine, as when you first start feeling baby it takes a while to feel them every day, especially with an anterior placenta, but if it's making you worry then call her, just for peace of mind x

Thanks for asking about the physio, it's been 10x worse since the physio but she did say it would be for a couple of days, so I'm really hoping to see an improvement soon!


----------



## FirstBean

Abic- Try not to worry about movements as you have your anterior placenta and regular movements arent supposed to be counted until 28 weeks. Sometimes if I am busyin about I dont feel her move. But as Emzy says if your worried give the midwife a call for reassurance.

Babyd- Yay on team blue one of each.


----------



## abic77

thanks girls...have just called the midwife (she only works Weds) and she's gonna call me back BUT i know she will just tell me that it's normal....i don't know why but i just don't understand that it's normal to feel such a strong movement and then nothing :-(

I just went to get something off the printer and my inside leg pain has just made me double up in pain and i burst out crying....i am gonna ask the midwife about that aswell.....i really hope it's not gonna be SPD coz what you girls are suffering just sounds awful :-(

Euronova - i think it was you that said you had pain at the top of your legs on the inside bit of your legs from doing breast stroke...the pain/area you described is exactly the same kind of pain that i am experiencing too.

Emzy - I called HR and explained that I couldn't get MatB1 til 25+4 and they were fine with it and just told me to send it as soon as i receive ti. I have the lady's name and the calls are recorded so hopefully will all be ok!

BabyD - congrats on the scan hun....that's lovely that you'll have one of each 
Sorry.....I was too caught up in me me me to comment earlier but I'm chuffed for you! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Abi is the pain in your groin? Like a sharp pain? x


----------



## babyd0310

Thanks girls, sorry abi I was also caught up in me me me mode to reply to you!! I am really sure it is nothing to worry about, and I hope your midwife calls you back to put your mind at rest. I couldn't believe how much the baby was moving at the scan and I couldn't even feel it! The sonographer said they are surrounded by so much fluid at the moment and are still only tiny that it will be a few weeks yet before feeling regular movements. I also really hope your pain isn't SPD but also ask your midwife or go to your gp. Mine is starting to get painful now, but nothing compared to how Emzy is feeling, I may go to gp to get referred to physio, as the waiting list is usually about a month...let us know as soon as you hear from your midwife hun xx


----------



## abic77

Emzywemzy said:


> Abi is the pain in your groin? Like a sharp pain? x

Soz this may be TMI but the pain is like where the 'outer lips' are in the bones underneath the skin and then shooting down legs???

It's as if i've done the splits and snapped the bones/ligaments around that area??


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yep I'm afraid it does sound like spd to me hun, although it could be just groin strain. I'd tell your gp or mw about it if it doesn't ease off as the earlier you get physio the better with spd x


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Hi all :wave:

We had our official anomaly scan this morning and everything is absolutely fine! My placenta is still anterior which explains why my movements are still sporadic (I felt nothing at all yesterday). We are still Team :yellow: At one point she zoomed in to have a look at the heart and I could see baby opening and closing it's mouth lol. My picture is totally rubbish though, you can hardly make out a baby at all, it looks like clouds :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Photo0057.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## abic77

Congrats Louise and well done for staying team yellow!! Dunno how you team yellow lot can stay so strong!

AFM - i eventually got a call back from the midwife who told me that (as i thought/predicted) there's nothing to worry about movement-wise as this is my first baby and just because i felt something 2 days ago doesn't mean i'll feel something everyday now....she said they often don't ask women to start monitoring movement until as late as 32 weeks so at 23 weeks its still early......of course i pretty much knew all of this but i think i just needed a midwife to tell me that!

Re the pain, she told me it is spd and that i need to avoid doing any activities that would cause me to spread my legs:blush: !!!

She reassured me it's not harmful, just annoying and painful and that i need to just keep an eye on it....i'm seeing her 2 weeks today so she will assess the situ then and refer me for physio if it's getting worse. I was planning on going swimming tonight and have even bought a new maternity cozzie but as i can only do breast stroke then that rules swimming out. It hurts to walk so i guess i'll be sofa bound for now! (I can actually do front crawl...i even had private front crawl technique lessons as i was (for about 3 minutes) thinking of entering a triathlon) but it's really hard work and my heart rate goes off the scale!

I guess i could get a float and just kick up and down but i may look a bit special so may not aswell!

Thanks as always for your help and support everyone.....i still don't feel 100% unworried but before i was REALLY panicky and worried and now i have a niggling worry.

I'll be getting the doppler out as soon as i get home tho...............


----------



## harri

Congrats on the scans ladies!!! :happydance: 

Hope you feel better soon Abi! :hugs: try not to worry, I know it's easier said than done I'm the ultimate worrier!!! :haha: xxx


----------



## babyd0310

Ahh abi, sorry you're gonna have to go through SPD! Just rest as much as you can hun and make the most of not having a little person to run around after! :hugs:


----------



## abic77

OMG yeah i can't imagine this SPD thing but worse AND a toddler!!

I don't think mine is TOOOOO bad just yet (certainly no where near you or Emzy, gosh that sounds awful) but am gonna keep a close eye on it and rest my un-parted legs in the hope it doesn't get any worse!

Harri - I know it's so hard not to worry isn't it? I am in work still but as soon as i get home i wanna use the doppler.....i know that when i'm getting it out the box my heart will be racing tho just in case!

I've already told myself that if i hear soemthing at between 130 - 160 BPM then it could be bubs but may not be too (no idea what else it could be but they do say not to assume that because you hear something that could be the HB to assume it is the HB as it could be something else.....)

ALSO if i can't find anything I will tell myself that it's coz bubs is in a weird position and no wonder i can't hear it!

So....is there any point in getting the doppler out? Will i really feel reassured if i hear the 155 or whatever bpm??? 

ggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr why is this all so stressful and worrying?

I'm gonna have my first bath in my new house tonight (my new house being the one we bought in june 2010...still feels new!)


----------



## Euronova

abic77 said:


> OMG yeah i can't imagine this SPD thing but worse AND a toddler!!
> 
> I don't think mine is TOOOOO bad just yet (certainly no where near you or Emzy, gosh that sounds awful) but am gonna keep a close eye on it and rest my un-parted legs in the hope it doesn't get any worse!
> 
> Harri - I know it's so hard not to worry isn't it? I am in work still but as soon as i get home i wanna use the doppler.....i know that when i'm getting it out the box my heart will be racing tho just in case!
> 
> I've already told myself that if i hear soemthing at between 130 - 160 BPM then it could be bubs but may not be too (no idea what else it could be but they do say not to assume that because you hear something that could be the HB to assume it is the HB as it could be something else.....)
> 
> ALSO if i can't find anything I will tell myself that it's coz bubs is in a weird position and no wonder i can't hear it!
> 
> So....is there any point in getting the doppler out? Will i really feel reassured if i hear the 155 or whatever bpm???
> 
> ggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr why is this all so stressful and worrying?
> 
> I'm gonna have my first bath in my new house tonight (my new house being the one we bought in june 2010...still feels new!)

Abic,

I also had a one off terrible pain, it was after swimming breast stroke kick. I rested for 3 days and it's all gone. But I now know that i can potentially get a problem. I am very careful now to bend my knees and pull my abs in when i try to pull or push something (i.e. hoover) and i try to make sure i don't spread my legs too much getting out of bed or out the car etc..
I will also try to learn to do breast stroke with a normal leg kick or just swim on my back.... or slowly doggy paddle lol
Hopefully you will be much better too once you rested!
Going for pregnancy yoga tonight! I hope that will help, and will definitely mention the issue there.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Congrats on the scans!

Sorry it seems like it's SPD Abi, I really hope it doesn't get too much worse for you. My tip would be to not push through pain as it really does make it 100x worse in the long run. If something hurts, stop it. Unfortunately, I can't do that any more, as I can't exactly not push the pram or pick Holly up!!

My SPD has been so so bad today. I don't know what that physio woman did to me, but it's so much worse now!! I decided to go to town to get a few bits and omg I regretted it, I could barely walk by the time I got home. The pain in my back and bum cheeks is awful and my leg kept going from under me. Fortunately I had to pram to lean on, otherwise that could have been embarrassing!

On the plus side, I got a few bits of baby Evie today! I got the Avent newborn starter kit for £10 in Morrisons- bargain as normally £25 and you get 4 bottles (2 small, 2 big), a dummy, a bottle brush and 2 spare teats. I also started to stock up on nappies and wipes and got 3 packs of Sainsbury's wipes for £2.50 and 3 packs of Huggies newborn nappies for £2.47 each! I also got Holly some clothes, shoes and a colouring book, can't have her being left out :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Also I forgot to add that I was watching baby Evie kicking me in the bath last night! She was really going for it and kicking up a storm in there, I could see the kicks as well as feel them :cloud9:


----------



## jelly tots

evening, sorry i havent been on in ages, not had the chance to get on the pc or laptop since i last visited. not had a chance to catch up yet on all of the posts i have missed, but hope you are all doing well and everyones scans have gone well, congrats to those who have found out if they are team pink or blue, or even been good and stayed yellow like me :)

in the office we have a weekly weigh in for those wanting to maintain/lose weight. well i thought i would give in and see, and i have put 8lb on since the two weeks before xmas, bearing in mind i lost half a stone after finding out its really just like putting that back on with not having m/s anymore. although i have been quite naughty and had a thing for cake and ice cream the last few weeks. its not too bad a weight gain is it?

one thing i wanted to ask you guys advice on is this leg/groin pain im getting. ive had it the last few days or so and is on my left inner thigh the most, sometimes on my right. i do sleep with my dream genii pillow between my legs at night as normally i have always slept with the duvet bunched up and my leg/knee across that, but hubster was moaning cos i was stealing it all as using extra to support my tummy. a couple of nights ive tried to sleep with my legs together to see if it was the pillow causing it and helped a bit but still hurts getting up from being sat down and when walking about afterwards. seem to be waddling a bit everywhere too lol. does it sound like ive just strained something or should i make an appointment to go see my doctor? i dont see the midwife til the 14th when im 24 weeks so wondering if i should just put up with it before then. ive tried the horror of googling it but all i keep getting is spd explainations and stuff about your crotch hurting too, which mine normally doesnt unless ive been sitting relaxing on the sofa with my legs apart lol. well if anyone has any ideas im grateful for any info/help.

well, i will try and catch up a bit before obem starts tonight, hubster has gone to play volleyball with the lads on base so got the telly and laptop to myself tonight so making the most of it (and my box of milk tray and tub of creme egg ice cream) :D

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Sounds like lots of people starting with the dreaded SPD! Jellytots it could either be groin strain or the start of SPD. SPD is really common but doesn't always get really bad (I'm just unlucky) BUT getting treatment asap is the best thing to do. When I was pregnant with Holly I just left it for ages and didn't get to see a physio til 34/35 weeks, at which point they said it was a bit late to do anything! I'm sure that's why it's so bad this time, as I let it go on so long last time, so have a word with your midwife or gp x


----------



## jelly tots

Emzywemzy said:


> Sounds like lots of people starting with the dreaded SPD! Jellytots it could either be groin strain or the start of SPD. SPD is really common but doesn't always get really bad (I'm just unlucky) BUT getting treatment asap is the best thing to do. When I was pregnant with Holly I just left it for ages and didn't get to see a physio til 34/35 weeks, at which point they said it was a bit late to do anything! I'm sure that's why it's so bad this time, as I let it go on so long last time, so have a word with your midwife or gp x

thanks chick, will see if i can get an appointment with the doctor next week then. although im wondering whether i should just wait and see the midwife as i live on base im registered with the raf doctors, and not sure if they see a huge amount of pregnancies etc with most of the trainees on camp being boys with the trades they are. suppose worth giving it a go as they might surprise me lol. my new job involves authorising the training courses for the forces nurses, doctors, dentists etc so you kinda see a pattern of what courses they have done and what experience they mainly have of civvy nursing etc if they were qualified before joining up.

oo just remembered i havent posted a bump pic on here yet, here is my 22 week one from saturday just gone.
 



Attached Files:







397883_10150637086667195_703782194_11085200_254782825_n.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## babyd0310

Hopefully it isnt spd jelly, I had it bad last time but it doesn't seem to be getting that bad this time, I was signed off on bed rest from 24 weeks so I think I am doing ok so far! I second what emzy said and see your doctor asap for referral to physio x


----------



## TrAyBaby

hey guys sorry for not being on more but im just SHATTERED, im still struggling too get a good nights sleep from my hips, so whenever i come home from work i just seem to zone out on the sofa. Hope everyone is well.

Babyd congrats on your scan and team blue, dont worry about the measurements, im sure the specialist will put your mind at ease when you see them, after all it was just 1mm out of the normal range :)

Abi dont worry about your little girl im sure in a few weeks time when you feel her ALL the time you'll be worring that she is moving too much :haha:

AFM - well folks i have a wee favour to ask, i know i may have mentioned this a few times but my sister is heavily pregnant and will literally give birth anyday now and it just sucks that we live 800 miles apart so we only see each other every few months. Well anyway when i was at her's for christmas my fiance took a pic of us comparing our bumps (i think i did post it here too, cant remember) well she has entered the photo into Bounty's Bump of the Month competition. So please if you are a Bounty member please log in and vote for us. Ill post the link here too.

Ok im off to see if i can get comfy enough for a wee nap on the sofa. Take care out there you lovely mamas xx

https://www.bounty.com/competitions/87054/entry/91924


----------



## babyd0310

TrAyBaby said:


> hey guys sorry for not being on more but im just SHATTERED, im still struggling too get a good nights sleep from my hips, so whenever i come home from work i just seem to zone out on the sofa. Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Babyd congrats on your scan and team blue, dont worry about the measurements, im sure the specialist will put your mind at ease when you see them, after all it was just 1mm out of the normal range :)
> 
> Abi dont worry about your little girl im sure in a few weeks time when you feel her ALL the time you'll be worring that she is moving too much :haha:
> 
> AFM - well folks i have a wee favour to ask, i know i may have mentioned this a few times but my sister is heavily pregnant and will literally give birth anyday now and it just sucks that we live 800 miles apart so we only see each other every few months. Well anyway when i was at her's for christmas my fiance took a pic of us comparing our bumps (i think i did post it here too, cant remember) well she has entered the photo into Bounty's Bump of the Month competition. So please if you are a Bounty member please log in and vote for us. Ill post the link here too.
> 
> Ok im off to see if i can get comfy enough for a wee nap on the sofa. Take care out there you lovely mamas xx
> 
> https://www.bounty.com/competitions/87054/entry/91924

Thanks hun :) have been worrying today but trying to put it to the back of my mind. I will vote for you as soon as I get on the computer, great pic!x


----------



## abic77

Hey y'all....so i got home and used the doppler and got a strong reading of 144bpm......does that mean it's my bubs??? I mean i think it is but aren't there other things you can pick up on the doppler (placenta/cord etc) that i could be picking up?

Feel loads better than i did earlier and feel more reassured (i think) but think the doubt in my mind is that element of uncertainty around whether that actual was the baby's HB!

It was a rapid HB sound the same as in the midwife office but just not sure?

anyone got any advice?


----------



## jelly tots

hey abi, sounds exactly like the heartbeat, my flumps was 142 when i last heard it so sounds about right chickadee and nothing to worry about. if it was the placenta its more of a wooshing noise, you would be able to tell the difference.x


----------



## abic77

babyd0310 said:


> TrAyBaby said:
> 
> 
> hey guys sorry for not being on more but im just SHATTERED, im still struggling too get a good nights sleep from my hips, so whenever i come home from work i just seem to zone out on the sofa. Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Babyd congrats on your scan and team blue, dont worry about the measurements, im sure the specialist will put your mind at ease when you see them, after all it was just 1mm out of the normal range :)
> 
> Abi dont worry about your little girl im sure in a few weeks time when you feel her ALL the time you'll be worring that she is moving too much :haha:
> 
> AFM - well folks i have a wee favour to ask, i know i may have mentioned this a few times but my sister is heavily pregnant and will literally give birth anyday now and it just sucks that we live 800 miles apart so we only see each other every few months. Well anyway when i was at her's for christmas my fiance took a pic of us comparing our bumps (i think i did post it here too, cant remember) well she has entered the photo into Bounty's Bump of the Month competition. So please if you are a Bounty member please log in and vote for us. Ill post the link here too.
> 
> Ok im off to see if i can get comfy enough for a wee nap on the sofa. Take care out there you lovely mamas xx
> 
> https://www.bounty.com/competitions/87054/entry/91924
> 
> Thanks hun :) have been worrying today but trying to put it to the back of my mind. I will vote for you as soon as I get on the computer, great pic!xClick to expand...

Hey babyD....again caught up in my own woes and totally forgot about the measurement.....i can imagine how much this will be playing on your mind and worrying you but i guess you have to take comfort in the fact that the Dr didn't seem to be concerned and like Tray says its only a little out of the range. Is there anyone else you can speak to about your worries or to get some reassurance? I would be trying to speak to someone else just to understand what it all means. DONT whatever you do start googling it tho as you'll find all sorts and every possible scenario!

I know i'm not one to tell peeps not to worry as i am so bad myself but try your best and talk to someone and hopefully it;ll help ease your concerns a little? xxx


----------



## abic77

Thanks Jelly!! I think i just want reassurance all is ok!! (as we all do of course!)

Firstly I am PROPERLY jealous of your evening snacks! Creme egg ice cream?? didn't even know you could get that!

Secondly your suspected SPD sounds exactly what i was moaning about earlier today....came on yesterday evening and was horrid today and even made me cry :-(

I called the midwife coz i was worried and she told me just to rest and keep legs together!!

Unfortunately she didn't recommend me sitting on the sofa for the rest of the the week with ben and jerrys or anything but hey ho!

I would defo call the midwife if you're worried but i would guess they'll tell you the same....i defo got reassurance from hearing everything is ok from a medical professional tho!


----------



## jelly tots

abic77 said:


> Thanks Jelly!! I think i just want reassurance all is ok!! (as we all do of course!)
> 
> Firstly I am PROPERLY jealous of your evening snacks! Creme egg ice cream?? didn't even know you could get that!
> 
> Secondly your suspected SPD sounds exactly what i was moaning about earlier today....came on yesterday evening and was horrid today and even made me cry :-(
> 
> I called the midwife coz i was worried and she told me just to rest and keep legs together!!
> 
> Unfortunately she didn't recommend me sitting on the sofa for the rest of the the week with ben and jerrys or anything but hey ho!
> 
> I would defo call the midwife if you're worried but i would guess they'll tell you the same....i defo got reassurance from hearing everything is ok from a medical professional tho!

oh yes reassurance is defo a big help with things no matter who its from, but i defo wouldnt worry about that heartbeat :)

the creme egg ice cream is in tescos at the moment on offer, think it was £2 for the tub just a bit bigger than ben and jerrys.

thats good your midwife just said to rest, if its similar to what you have had the last few days then i will just make sure i take it easy too.


----------



## pink23

Just watching Obem . I've got some we sticks because of my diabetes and I'm currently showing trace of protein. Not at hospital for another 2 weeks but will keep eye on it and ring me if I keep getting it , kinda scares me hoping I can make it to 38 weeks this time. Baby wriggling about lol it's so wired . Because I may have baby in may its scary to think in just over 3 months baby will be here x x x


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

TrAyBaby said:


> hey guys sorry for not being on more but im just SHATTERED, im still struggling too get a good nights sleep from my hips, so whenever i come home from work i just seem to zone out on the sofa. Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Babyd congrats on your scan and team blue, dont worry about the measurements, im sure the specialist will put your mind at ease when you see them, after all it was just 1mm out of the normal range :)
> 
> Abi dont worry about your little girl im sure in a few weeks time when you feel her ALL the time you'll be worring that she is moving too much :haha:
> 
> AFM - well folks i have a wee favour to ask, i know i may have mentioned this a few times but my sister is heavily pregnant and will literally give birth anyday now and it just sucks that we live 800 miles apart so we only see each other every few months. Well anyway when i was at her's for christmas my fiance took a pic of us comparing our bumps (i think i did post it here too, cant remember) well she has entered the photo into Bounty's Bump of the Month competition. So please if you are a Bounty member please log in and vote for us. Ill post the link here too.
> 
> Ok im off to see if i can get comfy enough for a wee nap on the sofa. Take care out there you lovely mamas xx
> 
> https://www.bounty.com/competitions/87054/entry/91924

Voted! :thumbup:


----------



## Lilbynon

Yay! we just got back from our scan, and we are team Pink!!!!!!!!! I am so very excited. It was a good appointment as my husband,mom, and even Kenna (Barely got out of school on time) got to be there. Looks like i will be having another long legged lil girl as her leg bone is measuring a week and a half further than my due date. Kenna was the same exact way, and her ped expects her to be some where between 6' and 6'2''. Maybe i have a couple models on my hands, or sport stars:) Babies heartbeat was 142 and i have gained half a pound since november, now hoping i can maintain that for a few more weeks untill you really start to pack on the weight at the end.


Hope eveeryone is doing well :)


----------



## Euronova

Hi girls, congrats on the scans, HB etc :)
Quick question, anyone thinking of hiring a birth Doula?


----------



## cricket in VA

Euro, I'm thinking about it.

To those with early signs of SPD, my yoga instructor has talked about the importance of strengthening the muscles around the hips and flexors to make up for the ligament stretching. Doing warrior poses, squats, leaning against a wall and moving your leg in a circle to the side or doing leg lifts can all help. That's what lets you walk straight instead of waddling later on. I would strongly recommend an active prenatal yoga class to anyone who can find one in their community. Or prenatal aqua classes for those who are hurting a lot. 

Good luck! Tray - my hips are super painful at night too. The yoga is helping a little, but not a lot!


----------



## FirstBean

Abic- I wouldnt worry as that sounds exactly like babys heartbeat you would be able to tell the difference between the other sounds and the heartbeat.

Pink23- Yes keep and eye on your wee sticks and if worried call the midwife.

Lilbynon- Congratulations on Team Pink. And you may have 2 super models on your hands there with their long legs.


----------



## Euronova

cricket in VA said:


> Euro, I'm thinking about it.
> 
> To those with early signs of SPD, my yoga instructor has talked about the importance of strengthening the muscles around the hips and flexors to make up for the ligament stretching. Doing warrior poses, squats, leaning against a wall and moving your leg in a circle to the side or doing leg lifts can all help. That's what lets you walk straight instead of waddling later on. I would strongly recommend an active prenatal yoga class to anyone who can find one in their community. Or prenatal aqua classes for those who are hurting a lot.
> 
> Good luck! Tray - my hips are super painful at night too. The yoga is helping a little, but not a lot!

A lot of my friends on the forum who have had babies already recommended a Doula. I am particularly interested as I am very worried about the pain of giving birth and I have little trust in the medical system here. I am French and both my parents are doctors... Things are done completely opposite way over there and it's difficult to trust one way when you keep hearing the other way is best.
Anyway I found a French one, I am not quite sure how/if a doula would work for me but I felt reassured just getting her email back (she knows my hospital team for a start and how things work there). It will also depends how much it is!

As for SPD etc, I was worried after my pains last week to do anything opening up my legs. But we did loads of leg lifts and circles at the yoga and it seems it has not made it worse. Actually it will prob help in time!


----------



## TrAyBaby

another sleepless night, ended up on the sofa. Im so tired right now, thankfully i have a day off work today. But this afternoon i have to drive 35 miles to my parents house as my mum is getting rid of some furniture that i could use so going to pick it up.

Need to muster up the energy to have a shower but bubba is kicking up a storm right now that im enjoying it too much i dont want to move. hmmmmm maybe it was the peanut m&m's that i had for breakfast that has made her so wriggly. sorry for the sugar rush little girl :blush:

oh and to those that voted for our picture my sister and i thank you xx


----------



## Euronova

Just read at 20 weeks your uterus is supposed to be up to your belly button, mine seems lower by quite a bit. How about u girls? Is that a prob???


----------



## abic77

How will I know where my uterus is?


----------



## Euronova

You can sort of feel the top of it. Not sure how to explain!


----------



## abic77

Well the 'hard' bit of my tummy is under my belly button and then above my belly bottom it sticks out a bit but think that's more where everything is being pushed up???


----------



## Euronova

Yep, but i think the limit between hard and guts is lower for me still... not sure...

Having a crap day... anxious about everything and nothing... been an emotional mess... not had many days like this so far but it's been horrible!!


----------



## gemgem77

Evening Girls,
Congrats on the scans and Traybaby you definitely have a couple of models on your hands lol
Euronova I hope your okay I so know how your feeling my work is awful at the moment and I just can't wait to get on mat leave!
Scan tomorrow and I just let myself get excited!! Can't believe it's finally here xxx


----------



## emma1985

Yay for your scan Gem!
Time is flying bu, i cannot believe im 23 weeks today!! yay!


----------



## abic77

Awwww hun try not to worry (I know so much easier said than done!)
I was exactly the same yesterday & it was only the Doppler that helped me get thru it!!
Do u have a Doppler? Apparently u can use a stethoscope now too but with anterior placenta (think u said u had one too?) it may be more difficult?
I just wanted to talk to a medical professional too yesterday...can u not ask you mum or dad?
Hope u feel better soon & that tomorrow is a better day?xxx


----------



## Euronova

Thanks girls, i am ok, I am just a bit of a hormonal wreck today, just anything got me worried, even like work things or the weather... just had one of those days where every little thing seems completely overwhelming!

Hopefully i will wake up tomorrow to that very elusive glowing energetic pregnant woman we are all supposed to be in second try :)


----------



## Lilbynon

My uterus is high, about an inch to inch and a half above my belly button. Babys bum was right under my belly button at the scan yesterday.


----------



## harri

Hope the scan goes well GemGem - cant wait for an update!! Xxx


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Harri I am soooo excited!!! xxx


----------



## harri

What time is your appointment? :happydance: 

I start Aquanatal today - I can't wait! X


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ooh good luck with the scan gemgem!! What time is it at?

My uterus is pretty high, couple of inches above my belly button. I couldn't even feel it at this stage with Holly, too much fat in the way ha ha!

Do you get extra snot when you are pregnant?! As I've got this cold and I've had it for over a week. Holly has had it and it's gone but I'm still sooo snotty it's unreal!! How much snot can one person produce!?


----------



## FirstBean

My uterus is pretty high to I would say a couple of inches above my bellybutton.

Gemgem- Yay for scan day. Hope all goes well and cant wait for an update.

emma- Happy 23weeks for yesterday.

Emzy- I had cold last month and had snot for a good couple of weeks after my cold had gone I just couldnt get rid of the snot :haha:


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks so much girls. It's not untill 3.20pm but leaving work around 12pm to go home and get changed and wait for dh to get back from work so sure it'll be here in no time.

Harri I keep thinking I should do some exercise! Aquanatl sounds fun might have a look to see if theres one in my area! Have fun xx


----------



## babyd0310

Good luck for your scan today gemgem!!xx


----------



## RedRose19

good luck today gemgem :D

im 21 weeks today!! 3 weeks til v day! :)


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Babyd and Redrose!! xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

good luck with your scan gemgem, it's finally here.

Harri i wish there were aquanatal classes in my area but ive had a look and no one does them anymore, little bit jealous right now but i hope you have fun.

As for my uterus mine kinds stops on my belly button. I've been carrying low this whole time. In fact when i wear maternity clothes that have the elastic band for under the bump i feel extremely uncomfortable as it sits on my bump.

ugggg yesterday i had such a shitty day my poor DF actually wanted to take me to the hospital yesterday. I just had a really off day. I think because im so exhausted my body just couldnt function yesterday. I couldnt breath properly, or get comfortable. I wriggled around whenever or where ever i sat or laid down. I had extreme craps like period pains, just felt really off. Thankfully i feel better today and i did get a bit more sleep last night. My hips only woke me up a few times. I have my midwife appointment on monday so gonna speak to her about it.

But my stress for today is i have a dentist appointment in 2 hours and IM BRICKIN it, I HATE THE DENTIST. I always have panic attacks in the waiting room and am in floods of tears by the time i sit in the chair. My doctor usually gives me a valium precription before i go but i obviously cant do that this time. And i really have to go as i have a broken tooth :cry: i hate this i hate this i hate this. Then i have to go to work straight after boooooooooo

However i'll end my rant on a happy note.......im 23 weeks today. 1 more week till v-day :happydance: i think a few of you have your v-days tomorrow dont you, Abi? Emzy? if you do you have to post your v-day bump pics xx


----------



## harri

Good luck at the dentist TrAybaby! I'm sure it will be fine :hugs: I know how you feel though, I am so scared of the dentist!! xx


----------



## dawnky1983

hey ladies just thought i'd say hello as i've been a bit of a lurker lately and reading but not posting and baby and bump has actually pointed that out to me so felt a bit guilty!
Can't believe how quick the time is going by just seems like yesterday i joined this site and now more than halfway to having a real LO of my own!
traybaby glad you're feeling a little better today hope midwife can get you referred or something on monday!i was a little freaked out by your post as i just popped on to see what was happening while on bus on way to dentist!sorry you're so worried about it luckily not something i've ever been bothered by thankfully!hope all goes well!
hope everyone is planning a nice weekend hoping snow stays away!


----------



## Emzywemzy

It's my V day on Sunday TrAybaby! Will be sure to post a pic!

Sorry got to go, Holly is really testing my patience today, throwing mega tantrums and is currently screaming at me as I'm not paying her 100% attention at all times! Why am I doing this again?? ;) ;) :wacko:


----------



## cricket in VA

Gem, I'm so excited for you! Such a long wait...but you'll get to see so much! 

Tray, hope the dentist went ok!

Harri, did you love the class? I've been doing yoga, but would like to find an aqua class too.

Emzy, I'm a constant, slow drip. All the time. Constant. Since September. Sometimes more, but always a snot drip. Very annoying!


----------



## harri

I'd love to do a yoga class but they don't do any pregnancy ones here and I don't fancy going to a class full of thin people lol

Aquanatal was AMAAAAZING! I loved it! It was so nice to feel weightless in the water :happydance: xx


----------



## harri

My nose is VERY VERY stuffy and snotty and has been for months! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

I can't cope with all the snot!! And I keep getting nosebleeds when I blow my nose, nice!

I'd love to go to aquanatal, but it's not recommended when you have SPD :cry: 

Holly is napping so I have cleaned the whole house top to bottom. Probably shouldn't have, as I'm going to pay for it with my hips tonight, but I'm sooo nesty already! I think it kicked in at about 24 weeks for me last time too, I remember I had the urge to clean the oven and I never, ever think about cleaning the oven lol I cleaned it about 6 times in between 24 and 38 weeks lol! I have disinfected everything in the kitchen and bathroom today and cleaned all of Holly's bath toys (!?) as well as my usual polishing, hoovering and mopping. I NEED TO CLEAAAAN!!! I really want to get the nursery sorted out, but I can't til DH sorts the loft out so we can clear it out and then paint it. I want to do it nooooow!!!


----------



## harri

Wow Emzy I literally can't wait to need to clean. At the moment I hate every minute of it and put it off as long as possible and by the time the weekend comes the house needs a really good clean because I've gone straight to bed when I get in from work! 

Bring on the nesting :haha: :haha: 

I am getting daily nosebleeds! :cry: so annoying!! xx


----------



## abic77

hey y'all!

Sorry not had chance to get on here yet today....really wanted to wish GemGem good luck for her scan but she'll have been in and done it by now(ish) i guess?? 

A girl i work with is also having her 20 week scan today! so exciting!

Tray - soz you feeling so miserable hunny....hopefully the dentist wasn't too bad and they gave you a sticker for being so brave ;-) Hey at least it's free at the dentist too!!

Only a quickie as work is bloody manic but i also would love to do some pregnancy based exercise.....my gym that i pay an extortionate amount of money for have some great water based and land(?)-based classes but they are all in the bloody daytime while i'm at work! How friggin stupid/inconsiderate is that??? Anyway I was thinking i'd plan my working from home days with teh classes but now my diary is booked up for the next 6 weeks and also my connection at home doesn't work anymore since they introduced a new way of logging on from home. Ggrrrrrr I really resent having to pay so much at the gym and then have to pay someone else as well for a specialist pregnancy class that's not at the gym!

I am in a really really pissed off angry mood today as everything is winding me up. Nothing is bloody simple and i can literally feel my face reddening and my heart rate increase as I type!

Anyway i have a million emails and 14 missed calls so must go!

GemGem.....news please..........


----------



## babyd0310

Haha Emzy you sound exactly like me today!! I have a wingey, naughty child who has turned into a nightmare since we have come back from Disneyland! And I am also starting to nest, really want everything perfect and clean!! I am in such a daydreamy mood today - couldn't concentrate at all at work, just keep going into my own little dream world!
Hope scan went well GemGem..look forward to hearing news xx


----------



## gemgem77

:pink:Hi Girls,

Back from the scan all went really well, everything is as it should be and we are team.............:pink: We are on :cloud9: so so happy!!!!
She weighs 1lb 3oz already bless her and she was wriggling about all over the place!!! xxx


----------



## harri

Awwwwww yay GemGem :happydance: so happy for you!!!! 

Xx


----------



## kary322

congrats on ur baby girl gemgem77 god bless her!!!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aw yay another team pink! Congrats gem!


----------



## babyd0310

Congrats gemgem!! Lovely news x


----------



## cricket in VA

Congrats, gem!!

Emzy, can you come stay with us for awhile?? Our house is in desperate need of a good clean! Babyd, sounds like you should come too!


----------



## LegoHouse

Hello ladies :) Long time no post as I've been moving and had no internet!

We found out a couple of weeks ago that we're on team blue! So now we have one of each :) My partner also felt our baby boy move for the first time two nights ago! I can already see my tummy move this time. It's so surreal. I was just feeling my first movements around now with my daughter!

Hope everyone is good!


----------



## LittleBird

abic77 said:


> Hey y'all....so i got home and used the doppler and got a strong reading of 144bpm......does that mean it's my bubs???

Abi, one of my babies is always measuring in the 140s, so I think that's a perfectly normal heart rate -- I doubt you're getting a reading on something else.



Euronova said:


> Thanks girls, i am ok, I am just a bit of a hormonal wreck today, just anything got me worried, even like work things or the weather... just had one of those days where every little thing seems completely overwhelming!
> 
> Hopefully i will wake up tomorrow to that very elusive glowing energetic pregnant woman we are all supposed to be in second try :)

I have been hoping to be a glowing energetic pregnant woman for weeks. I don't think it's coming. :)

I don't want to sound like a complete grump, but I don't feel good most of the time, and I am just passing the time between now and delivery. I know this is my last pregnancy, so I'm kinda sad that I'm wishing it away... I just can't get comfortable.



Emzywemzy said:


> My uterus is pretty high, couple of inches above my belly button. I couldn't even feel it at this stage with Holly, too much fat in the way ha ha!
> 
> Do you get extra snot when you are pregnant?! As I've got this cold and I've had it for over a week. Holly has had it and it's gone but I'm still sooo snotty it's unreal!! How much snot can one person produce!?

I tried feeling for my uterus, but I have a lot of extra padding around it. :haha:

I am completely drowning in snot. I think my bad cold is gone, but the snot is still an issue.



TrAyBaby said:


> ugggg yesterday i had such a shitty day my poor DF actually wanted to take me to the hospital yesterday. I just had a really off day. I think because im so exhausted my body just couldnt function yesterday. I couldnt breath properly, or get comfortable. I wriggled around whenever or where ever i sat or laid down. I had extreme craps like period pains, just felt really off. Thankfully i feel better today and i did get a bit more sleep last night. My hips only woke me up a few times. I have my midwife appointment on monday so gonna speak to her about it.
> 
> But my stress for today is i have a dentist appointment in 2 hours and IM BRICKIN it, I HATE THE DENTIST. I always have panic attacks in the waiting room and am in floods of tears by the time i sit in the chair. My doctor usually gives me a valium precription before i go but i obviously cant do that this time. And i really have to go as i have a broken tooth :cry: i hate this i hate this i hate this. Then i have to go to work straight after boooooooooo

Sorry you haven't been feeling great. And I hope the appt. went well, I know it's not ideal to have to go in when you can't take anything to help you relax.

AFM, just had my 20-week anatomy scan today. All organs are looking good, and babies are growing. The ultrasound center in the hospital wants to see me every other week, to check my cervix, but I have been able to hold them off to do monthly appointments instead. And I just found out that they want to see me weekly in the 3rd tri. That is crazy! I mean, I am supposed to go to doctor appointments and ultrasound appointments and still work? I understand they want to check my cervix, but I have never had a natural delivery. My cervix probably doesn't work. ;)

Twin A is 13oz. Twin B is 11oz. I hope my doctor is happy with the results, I don't know what to think as far as sizes -- just hoping that they are thriving in there and they'll be as big as possible when it's time to be born!


----------



## Euronova

Had the weirdest thing hapening. After my yoga session Wednesday night I had that really shitty emotional day on Thursday. I was also very crampy and wondered if it was just growing pain or the stretching from the yoga.
Anyway I woke up in Friday, and my uterus has definitely changed position and shape. It's not longer really low (and I don't need the toilet 7 times a night :happydance: )
And it's also more forward and sort of cone shaped.
I asked OH last night and he said my bump is definitely a different shape.
Does that just happens? Or could the yoga have unlocked something?
I feel the baby move more too now!


----------



## abic77

Gemgem awesome news yay for team pink!!!! Glad all is well Hun 
So....you got a name in mind??

We may be changing ours from Matilda Rose to Matilda Bea but not sure yet!

Ps why am I still a papaya???? 3rd week of being a papaya now!!!!


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks Girls we are very excited it's like there's an actual person on there now!! 
Abi we are now discussing names again but will probably change our minds several times before June lol
Off to spend the weekend in Deal with friends and family in the cold weather!! Have a lovely weekend everyone xxx


----------



## harri

Happy V day Abi! :happydance: 

I might have to try yoga if it stops me peeing all night :haha: x


----------



## babyd0310

Happy V-day Abi! x


----------



## RedRose19

abic77 said:


> Gemgem awesome news yay for team pink!!!! Glad all is well Hun
> So....you got a name in mind??
> 
> We may be changing ours from Matilda Rose to Matilda Bea but not sure yet!
> 
> Ps why am I still a papaya???? 3rd week of being a papaya now!!!!

now that the baby is bigger they dont do as much growing spurts as they used to so the size on the chart doesnt go up every week i think from 23 weeks onwards, it only goes up every few weeks now i think :thumbup:

happy 24 weeks :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

here is my 21 week bump.. i feel massive yet when im out and about you cant really see much of my bump, people who dont know im preg def wouldnt know unless im wearing a tight jumper lol or few layers which in this cold you cant do :lol:

the last pic is my 15 weeks bump pic to compare :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20120204_1.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 3









Snapshot_20120204_5.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 3









Snapshot_20120106_1.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## abic77

RedRose19 said:


> here is my 21 week bump.. i feel massive yet when im out and about you cant really see much of my bump, people who dont know im preg def wouldnt know unless im wearing a tight jumper lol or few layers which in this cold you cant do :lol:
> 
> the last pic is my 15 weeks bump pic to compare :thumbup:

Dude...you DEFINITELY look pregnant!!!!!
Fab bump pics!!! x


----------



## abic77

Dudes....it's my flippin V-day!!!

Thanks girls for the congrats already!

Here's my 17 week bump (left) and today, V-DAY BUMP (whoooooop) on the right ;-)
 



Attached Files:







Image.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 1









IMG_1366.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## FirstBean

Great bumps ladies.

Congrats on team pink gemgem.

Happy V day Abi and your bump looks great.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Happy V Day Abi!! Woohoo!

Redrose lovely bump, defo look pregnant hun, no mistaking that for cake!


----------



## harri

Great bumps ladies!!!! :thumbup: lovely progression! X


----------



## babyd0310

Lovely bumps girls!! Mine is like the picture you both have compared yours to!! 
Emzy is that snow picture recent? Sooo cute! We haven't had any here yet, but supposed to happen tonight!x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yes it's from today! Here are some more, she loved it!









I just got all Holly's newborn clothes out to see what we need. Awwwww :cloud9: I can't believe she was ever that small and I can't believe I will have another tiny one before too long! We've got soooo many vests and baby grows!


----------



## abic77

Emzy holly looks like a proper snow bunny bless her!x


----------



## LittleBird

Cute bump pics, ladies!

And I love the snow pics too. We are supposed to be getting sleet tonight, maybe. Nothing as nice as the snow you have!

I finally announced my pregnancy on Facebook last night, whew!


----------



## cricket in VA

LittleBird said:


> Cute bump pics, ladies!
> 
> And I love the snow pics too. We are supposed to be getting sleet tonight, maybe. Nothing as nice as the snow you have!
> 
> I finally announced my pregnancy on Facebook last night, whew!

Little bird, what part of VA are you in? We are getting a bit of slushy rain here in Fairfax...no snow though :( Your twins seem to be a good size!

Congrats on team blue...a few more now.

I'm exhausted....second night up past midnight!


----------



## Euronova

Half Way Finally! I guess it's hump-bump day? :)


----------



## abic77

Hi girls.....right i have a nursery dilemma that i need your help with!!

I decided that the walls of the nursery would be a mocha colour and i have chosen 'mellow mocha' by dulux (pic below)


I then decided that with the oak furniture (cotbed, wardrobe and changing unit thing) i would keep the cot bumper plain white (I have bought a white waffle one) and then have curtains and a 'quilt' in matching fabric. Basically my mum is retired now and has decided to take up quilting, with a baby quilt being her first project. As baby won't need a quilt for some time, we;ve decided it's going to be more like a crawl-mat type thing and will also double up as a 'throw' for my nursing chair (it's gonna be pretty big so will come in handy as a wrap during the midnight feeds etc). Anyway i thought i'd keep everything plain except for the curtains and quilt.

So....so far we have mocha walls, oak furniture and curtains and a quilt-throw thing. I then had to choose the fabric for my quilt and found a gorgeous one which is quite neutral (pic below)....it's a taupe colour with pastel spots in lilac, grey and yellow. I really like it and love that it's pretty plain BUT then i came across this from John Lewis and fell in love with it....it's called Magic Trees and is blue, pink and brown trees! It's just gorgeous BUT what if my girl turns out to be a boy???

My dilemma continues as i then found out that the spotty fabric is called 'Tilly' which is the name we've chosen for our little girl! AAAGGGGHHHHHH so is it fate or a sign???

Igot samples of both materials and put them up on the wall in the nursery and the Tilly (spotty) one looks really drab and makes the room look pretty dark! I then thought could i get away with it if i leave the walls white but don't think i want white walls!

Plus with the trees I thought I could get a wall decal/sticker of a tree to tie in with the curtains???

decisions decisions!!!

The only other thing i'm having on the walls is her name spelled out in painted wooden letters (probably in all the same colours of a pink to match the shade in the fabric) AND possibly a dadorail bookshelf......a friend of mine had one and is really handy for storing toys, books, boxes of crayons etc etc

The room is pretty small and light is limited in there too!

The dado bookrail and the curtain poles I think will be in white!

Soz for long boring post about nursery but i am crap with this arty farty stuff and need help!

Oh and gonna get a WASHABLE cream carpet too as currently a laminate floor!

JUst realised the photos don't do the fabric justice BUT the magic trees can be found on this link...

https://www.johnlewis.com/114068/Product.aspx

and Tilly below

https://www.curtains-fabrics.co.uk/catalogue/Fabrics/large_LORIENTDECOR_TILLYOILCLOTH_PASTEL.jpg

I know it says oil cloth but it would be in the cotton of course!!!

Thanks ladies! aagghhhhh so stressful!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







mellow_mocha.jpg
File size: 849 bytes
Views: 45









IMG_1348.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 1









IMG_1349.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## abic77

Euronova said:


> Half Way Finally! I guess it's hump-bump day? :)

Congrats honey!!!!!!! Enjoy your humpbump day!!!


----------



## abic77

Emzy - happy v-day hun! xxxxx


----------



## babyd0310

Love the snow pics Emzy! We have had lots overnight, so Grace is currently outside building a snowman with Daddy! I feel like poo today, feel like I am coming down with a bug :(
Abi - Love all the materials you have chosen! I wouldn't be able to choose, but just go with what you like the best don't worry about it having pink in and it maybe not being a girl - we went with pink overload with Grace!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yay it's my V day! Yippee! I can't believe how fast this is going! 

Abi love the nursery stuff!!

Came across this on babycentre and thought it was good :)

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/baby/newborn/tips-for-newborn-care/?scid=gb_en_mbtw_pregnancy_preg24


----------



## harri

I LOVE LOVE LOVE both Abi!!!

Happy V Day Emzy!!!! :happydance: 3 days until mine, so excited to reach such a milestone x


----------



## Emzywemzy

My 24 week V Day bump!


----------



## abic77

Awesome bump Emzy!!!

OMG I have just been reading Jools Oliver book about pregnancy and it's now scaring the shit out of me!!!!! I think i need to stop reading so much and just look forward to it all and deal with it whenever and whatever happens!!

OMG i am having so many thougts about these 2 materials and i think my gut instinct is the spotty coz its called TIlly! i just feel that there must be a sign there or something! The trees are lush and so so pretty but i think i am gonna go with the spots! (will change my mind later!)

Tried out my new maternity swimming cozzie this morning.....at last my boobs look GOOD in a swimming costume and my bump looks like preggo bump not just a fat person squeezing side -boobs and flabby belly into a normal speedo cozzie! haha!!

am sat indoors whilst its gorgeous and sunny and like a winter wonderland outside but can't be ringed to go out! far too comfy in lounge with heating on and laptop in hand searching for all things baby!!!


----------



## babyd0310

So jealous of everyones bumps! Happy V day Emzy!
This is a really strange question, but I keep feeling numb "down below" like all the way at the front and underneath, does anyone know what this could be?!x


----------



## harri

Great bump Emzy!! :thumbup:

Abi - I'm a polka dot fanatic so I think it will look AMAZING! Think I'll steer clear of that Jools Oliver book!!! X


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

I'm so jealous of all your bumps! Mine is still a flabby B shape at the moment, that's why I'm not posting it :blush: Maybe I'll take a photo for my V day when it comes.


----------



## LittleBird

cricket in VA said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Cute bump pics, ladies!
> 
> And I love the snow pics too. We are supposed to be getting sleet tonight, maybe. Nothing as nice as the snow you have!
> 
> I finally announced my pregnancy on Facebook last night, whew!
> 
> Little bird, what part of VA are you in? We are getting a bit of slushy rain here in Fairfax...no snow though :( Your twins seem to be a good size!
> 
> Congrats on team blue...a few more now.
> 
> I'm exhausted....second night up past midnight!Click to expand...

We're in Springfield but we'll be moving to Fairfax in a couple of months. As soon as the house is done! Holy moly, I didn't realize we were so close!

Abi, I like both fabrics, you can't go wrong either way. Are you going to do a 3d scan to confirm gender?

Babyd, I don't know what could cause numbness... Is it the lower part of your bump or your private parts?


----------



## babyd0310

LittleBird said:


> cricket in VA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Cute bump pics, ladies!
> 
> And I love the snow pics too. We are supposed to be getting sleet tonight, maybe. Nothing as nice as the snow you have!
> 
> I finally announced my pregnancy on Facebook last night, whew!
> 
> Little bird, what part of VA are you in? We are getting a bit of slushy rain here in Fairfax...no snow though :( Your twins seem to be a good size!
> 
> Congrats on team blue...a few more now.
> 
> I'm exhausted....second night up past midnight!Click to expand...
> 
> We're in Springfield but we'll be moving to Fairfax in a couple of months. As soon as the house is done! Holy moly, I didn't realize we were so close!
> 
> Abi, I like both fabrics, you can't go wrong either way. Are you going to do a 3d scan to confirm gender?
> 
> Babyd, I don't know what could cause numbness... Is it the lower part of your bump or your private parts?Click to expand...

It's more my private parts, like the whole area? It's a really weird feeling, had it quite alot this week x


----------



## RedRose19

i have noticed some numbness too babyd but its kind of comes and goes, :hugs:

my baby girl will nto stop moving around :) it seems to be all or nothing with the moving :) i think she must of got so strong in the last 2 weeks :happydance:


----------



## abic77

Hey babyd...soz Hun I really dunno what the numbness could be? Only thing I could think is maybe if it's the baby laying on a nerve or something? Bit like when u fall asleep on ur arm WMD it goes dead?? Call the midwife tomorrow for reassurance if it's really worrying you tho chick x

Louise....be proud of your bump Hun no matter how big or small!

Arm.....I have just eaten more food than I thought possible to make me actually unable to move for about half an hour! MIL Sunday dinner followed by crumble nd custard and I thought I was gonna need medical intervention to get me off the sofa! 

My mind has been definitely made up 3 times now just today on spots versus trees! Anyway I think I have decided again (ha for now!) on the trees! Mum is doing a quilt so think I'm gonna let her do the quilt in spots.....it's gonna be a crawl mat for bubs for when we're out and about and I decided if it stays in the nursery on my nursing chair then it will clash a bit but then I realised that it's gonna be impossible to get everything matching and that I'm becoming really anal about all this!
So gonna just have curtains and then mum is gonna make me a cot bumper in the trees too!

Phew!

Too tired....need to go to bed !!!,


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Anyone else REALLY horny? Seriously, even the bananas in my kitchen are looking tempting :blush:


----------



## babyd0310

Thanks redrose and abi, I thought it probably is the baby laying on a nerve or something but never had it before so it's kind of freaky!! 
Hahaha Louise I just cracked up laughing!! I went through a really horny stage last month and then it wore off and now I'm getting that way again! But dh is not feeling the same since our last scan, he thinks the baby is getting to big and will know what we're up to :haha:


----------



## LittleBird

Babyd, I agree, maybe a nerve. 

Louise, hehe, I think this is a normal part of pregnancy. At least for me. Too bad DH doesn't get turned on by pregnant women. :(


----------



## Emzywemzy

I was really horny about a month ago, but now I'm totally the other way! I don't think I could have sex if I tried with my SPD LOL!


----------



## Lilbynon

Hi I'm Louise said:


> Anyone else REALLY horny? Seriously, even the bananas in my kitchen are looking tempting :blush:

Yes!! i have been, i thought there was something wrong with me LOL. Thank goodness hubby is up for it too tho :haha: So wierd, maybe it is the crazy dreams too. Anyone else having insane dreams?


----------



## cliqmo

I am still really enjoying sex but only have the energy to do anything about it on the weekends :haha:

I have just worked out that once this grotty damp morning is out of the way, I only have twelve more Monday mornings to survive at work :yipee:


----------



## RedRose19

ladies im a little worried last night i has shooting pains up my lady parts all night and was making my bump feel very acehy and sore, i have had these pains before and i thought it was ava kicking my cervix as sometimes i can feel her kicking there, but i dunno what was causing the pain to be there constantly and all night.. eventually i fell asleep and this morning the pain is gone but still an achey bump.. any one else experiencing pains like this?


----------



## Emzywemzy

Redrose I had pains like that for several hours the other evening and the same happened to me, I went to bed then they stopped. I couldn't figure out what it was, so I put it down to either bowel pain (I was slightly constipated) or stretching or something. If you're worried, call your midwife x


----------



## RedRose19

its like she was lying awkwardly maybe and causing some pain i had some bh last night too but i think there normal. id be worried if i didnt feel her moving today but shes kicking around loads.. but im feeling so yuck today if the pain comes back ill def be ringing my doc.


----------



## RedRose19

Lilbynon said:


> Hi I'm Louise said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else REALLY horny? Seriously, even the bananas in my kitchen are looking tempting :blush:
> 
> Yes!! i have been, i thought there was something wrong with me LOL. Thank goodness hubby is up for it too tho :haha: So wierd, maybe it is the crazy dreams too. Anyone else having insane dreams?Click to expand...

i keep dreaming mostly of a baby girl with blonde hair its odd cuz its about 80% of my dreams at the mo :wacko:
but ive had a good few very weird ones lol


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'm having really vivid dreams but they are about really boring day to day things, iykwim?!


----------



## Emzywemzy

I think it's probably fine Redrose, they do lie in awkward positions sometimes! I remember when I was 30 something weeks with Holly, she'd shove her bum under my ribs and it hurt sooo much!! This baby's kicks are right low down still, so must be breech at the mo. Holly's kicks were much higher by now x


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Lilbynon said:


> Hi I'm Louise said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else REALLY horny? Seriously, even the bananas in my kitchen are looking tempting :blush:
> 
> Yes!! i have been, i thought there was something wrong with me LOL. Thank goodness hubby is up for it too tho :haha: So wierd, maybe it is the crazy dreams too. Anyone else having insane dreams?Click to expand...

Yes, I'm having crazy sex dreams! :dohh:


----------



## FirstBean

No not horny here at all, trying my best to avoid it as much as I can :haha: I was like this with Ollie too and then my sex drive was back when I had him.

RedRose- I had a really achy bump last night and was getting weird pains but I was very constipated and since I have gone to the loo they have disappeared as Emzy says if you are worried give the midwife a call for reassurance.

Emzy- The kicks I am getting are really low down aswell, I cant remember what they were like with Ollie at this time :haha:

Here is my 22 week bump pic havent posted one since 19 weeks I dont think. Ignore my pjs bottoms there OH's but are super comfy :haha:
 



Attached Files:







bump 22 weeks.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## RedRose19

nice bump! thanks ladies.. im def not constipated anymore tho.. i was up until about 2 weeks ago and ive gone so many times a day the last week or so i feel much better in that sense but hopefully its just a growth spurt with little mis lying her head in my cervix or something lol there is no pains while i sit and rest thank god


----------



## katerina

Hi lovely ladies. Mind if I join you??

I'm due on June 18th....and I'm having a girl!

xx


----------



## RedRose19

hiya katerina were due 3 days apart :thumbup: welcome and congrats on your baby girl, we also are having a girl, there is def a girl boom going on for the junebugs!


----------



## babyd0310

Welcome along Katerina - we are due the same day! Although I am having a boy!
Redrose, not sure what your pains are, but it is probably just the way the baby is lying or moving! Give your mw a call if your worried though hun.
Well after my weird question yesterday about my numb private bits, they are now very swollen :shrug: it feels really heavy down there like literally my bits are going to fall out :haha: doesn't feel like baby is that far down so I really don't know what is going on!
On a happier note it's banana day for me today and my bump has literally exploded :haha: will take a pic in abit x


----------



## katerina

Hi RedRose and babyd!! Thanks for the welcome. And yay for us all being so close with our due dates!

My bump also exploded today!! It was like I just woke up this morning and all of a sudden it was huge! I put a pic in my pregnancy journal today. Can't wait to see yours!

I have been feeling heavy and swollen as well babyd....so hopefully it's just a normal thing that happens? xx


----------



## babyd0310

Here's my 21 week bump compared to my 19 week bump (in pink top)
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 8









006.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## broodybelle

Welcome Katerina.

Lovely bump pic babyd.

I had a busy weekend at brother-in-law's wedding and I'm now paying for it. My bump was so sore by the end of the day on Saturday and my hips were really painful- hate to think what it will be like later on. Presuming it was just to do with the fact that I was on my feet for large parts of the day and didn't get a chance to lay horizontally for any time. We're off to Barcelona for 5 days next week, worried that i'm going to struggle. I had hip problems pre-pregnancy, so expected the pain to start at some point but have been really careful to lie down every evening and rest to try to prevent issues. Oh well. Small price to pay.

xxx


----------



## katerina

Great bump babyd! And yeh, what a difference in 2 weeks! By the way, in your signature it says to come and have a look at your blog, which I tried to do, but there's no clickable link?

Thanks broodybelle! Sorry to hear your hips are painful. I have been noticing I'm getting very achey in my lower back and pelvis area, especially when getting up and down from a sitting position and turning over in bed. But you're right, it's only going to get worse. I don't know about you, but my pregnancy seems to be flying along, so our babies will be here in no time!

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi and welcome Katerina!

Babyd lovely bump, wow you've defo popped!

Firstbean I already said on the other thread, but lovely bump!

I've been to see the GP and he has signed me off for 5 weeks til my maternity leave starts, so I won't be going back to work now. I am glad, as I can stop worrying about work now and they'll stop expecting me to go back! I'm extra glad as my manager rang me last week to say she was leaving (left last week to go to another job in the company) and so our team was being split up. So if I went back I'd be going back onto a random team doing different work that I didn't know anything about, for 5 weeks until I went on maternity leave. Not only that, but I have no idea how I would manage to sit for a shift or even the commute there and back, so I am glad that I don't have to worry about that now.


----------



## cricket in VA

Emzy, glad you got that worked out! Katerina, welcome! Babyd, great bump! Mine popped this week too - people are finally noticing I'm preggo!! 

My friend is having lots of swelling down there too - her doc said it was just pressure from the baby and extra blood gathering there, and it was fine. The more time you spend with your feet up, the better!


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Girls,

Welcome Katerina! 

Emzy so pleased for you that you got signed off from work that must be a real weight off your mind.
I was discussing when I'm finishing work with dh last night. I was going to finish on 4th May but he said about wrapping it all up at the end of April is that a but early do you think? I get 5months full pay and I also have all my holiday and will get paid for the bank holiday while I'm off but that still only takes me to October/November and then we somehow have to get by on SMP untill Jan!!

By the way lovely bump pics everyone. I really need to take one as haven't for ages and will prob regret it later.

Abi glad you sorted your dilema with the fabric!! My favourite was probably the spots but the trees are gorgeous too so if your having both you can't lose!
xxx


----------



## katerina

Hi girls, thanks for the lovely welcome to the thread!

I thought I'd share my 21 week bump picture with you, taken yesterday, and I seem to have just got really big pretty much overnight. As you can see, I'm not exactly slim, so that could have something to do with the size of the bump maybe....a nice layer of fat over the top of it hehe :haha:
 



Attached Files:







2.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Emzywemzy

Lovely bump Katerina!

Gem I think you should finish work whenever you like! Last time, I finished at 33 weeks and it couldn't come quickly enough! I had SPD then as well and was absolutely shattered. I was going to finish around 32 weeks this time too for the same reason, but have decided to go at 29 rather than be constantly off sick. And don't worry, somehow you manage to survive on SMP! I was on Maternity Allowance last time and we managed just fine. I'll be on SMP only this time too, so will have a drop in wages, although not as much of a drop as last time as I am only part time. 

I was up half the night with Holly again last night. The poor baby is poorly and has an awful cough and terrible sounding chest, I suspect she has croup. Taking her to the docs this afternoon. I could really use some sleep though after 2 nights of hardly any! I guess I'd better get used to it again anyway lol


----------



## babyd0310

Thanks everyone :hugs: Lovely bump Katerina!
Emzy i'm glad you have been signed off now until your maternity starts, must be a weight off your mind. And I hope Holly feels better soon :hugs:
Gemgem I don't think that is too early at all, I am going off on the 3rd of May using 5 weeks holiday up first and then actual maternity starting when I am 39 weeks. I got signed off from 24 weeks with Grace, so my maternity had to start when I was 36 weeks as I was off sick. We survived on maternity allowance last time and were fine! x


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks for the advice girls think with the stress I'm under at work I will wrap it up at the end of April!! Oooh how exciting only 3 months to go!!!xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

yay exciting stuff! I can't believe I am going on maternity in 5 weeks! lol God, this is flying by!!

I don't know if any of you would be interested, but I am thinking of selling Holly's My Jungle Family nursery set. Most of it has seldom been used, we set it all up before Holly was born and it looked lovely but when she went into the cot, I took the bumper off as I wasn't happy having one on there and she had sleeping bags so the blankets didn't get used. The sheets have been used but are still in good condition as are the curtains and the mobile. It's this set:





And includes:

2 sheets, fleece blanket, quilt, bumper, curtains, mobile

I'm not even sure how much I want for it, I just wanted to see if anyone on here would be interested before I ebay it? 

I'm not going to bother with a full set for Evie, but going to buy sheets, blankets and sleeping bags for her instead in nice girly pink!


----------



## katerina

Beautiful set Emzy! And I love the name you have chosen for your new little girl.

Awww I am so jealous with you guys talking about maternity leave. Unfortunately I am self employed and not eligible for any kind of maternity pay, so I will be working right up until I am ready to give birth, which kinda sucks, but we can't afford it any other way.

Emzy, hope your little girl feels better soon :hugs: x


----------



## RedRose19

im really confused with what blankets and sheets were meant to have for new borns..:dohh:


----------



## Emzywemzy

aw katerina that sucks! Are you not even eligible for maternity allowance?

Redrose the only things you NEED are a sheet for moses basket and/or cot and a blanket like a cellular blanket or 2. You don't need anything else! The sets are lovely and look nice, but like I said I ended up taking off the bumper, quilt and fleece blanket when she went in it which basically left a sheet and we put her in a sleeping bag instead of using the blanket. They are very expensive for what they are, but they do look lovely. This time I am just buying new fitted sheets for the crib, moses basket and cot, 2 cellular blankets (one for using in moses downstairs, one for in crib upstairs) and she will use Holly's sleeping bags when in the cot. Not bothering with a bumper or quilt or big cot blanket.


----------



## RedRose19

thanks its so confusing when you go into mother care and they have all these different sheets and blankets i was like what :wacko: thats why we havent got any apart from a free bumper set which came with our cot when we bought it but it says on the packet the quilt and pillow case in the pack cant be used til baby is 12 months anyway :dohh:


----------



## jelly tots

Emzywemzy said:


> yay exciting stuff! I can't believe I am going on maternity in 5 weeks! lol God, this is flying by!!
> 
> I don't know if any of you would be interested, but I am thinking of selling Holly's My Jungle Family nursery set. Most of it has seldom been used, we set it all up before Holly was born and it looked lovely but when she went into the cot, I took the bumper off as I wasn't happy having one on there and she had sleeping bags so the blankets didn't get used. The sheets have been used but are still in good condition as are the curtains and the mobile. It's this set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And includes:
> 
> 2 sheets, fleece blanket, quilt, bumper, curtains, mobile
> 
> I'm not even sure how much I want for it, I just wanted to see if anyone on here would be interested before I ebay it?
> 
> I'm not going to bother with a full set for Evie, but going to buy sheets, blankets and sleeping bags for her instead in nice girly pink!

hey emzy me and hubster are interested in the set, we were looking to get the jungle one from toys r us (which i know this is) so should all fit the cotbed we are getting from there. are the sheets a standard size and fit their cotbeds?



hey guys, hope you are all well. welcome along katerina! lots of lovely bump pics the last few days, will have to upload my next one on my vday this friday :)
i will be on later for a proper catch up but just popped on quickly to say hello as was snowed in at my old house with no internet all weekend. it was awful and very scary when we managed to finally escape the village and get the car up the steep hill. the saturday and sunday we saw lots of 4x4s getting stuck going up it. hope you guys didnt have as an eventful time.
anyways will speak laters, take care all xx


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Feeling shitty today. I've been having sharp pains in my lower left abdomen and so I went to the doctors today. Turns out I have an infection so I'm now on antibiotics and my blood pressure has crept up again so I'm on another tablet for that too.

I haven't felt baby move at all today. The doctor managed to find the heartbeat with a doppler (eventually) but told me to moniter my movements tonight. Still haven't felt anything :nope:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Jellytots it's a set from mothercare this is what it is:

https://www.mothercare.com/My-Jungle-Family-Bed-Bag/dp/B004GXOQIO

https://www.mothercare.com/Jungle-Family-Tape-Top-Curtains-Pair/dp/B002QS8D58

https://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-Jungle-Mobile/dp/B003USMGT2

The first link has the sizes on. I think we paid £115 for the whole set including the curtains and mobile, but I'm not sure how much to sell it for tbh! Make me an offer if you are interested! I will have to stick it all in the wash, as the blankets and bumper have been in storage and we have been using the sheets and curtains but they're all in vgc. The only thing is, I don't know what happened to the curtain tie backs. We may find them in with the bumper, etc but they may have gone missing completely. We also have the moses basket but we are keeping that for Evie to sleep in.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Sorry you're not feeling good Louise :hugs: xx


----------



## cricket in VA

Louise, that's so scary! Keep us posted, and tell your LO to get moving!


----------



## Gemini85

Hey guys!!! Sorry I've been MIA, been feeling very hermity and kinda locked myself away! 
Louise, thinking of u, 
What've I missed? 

3 weeks til 3rd tri....how the f did that happen!? X


----------



## cricket in VA

Hahaha, Laura...I was asking myself that same question earlier!


----------



## Gemini85

It's crazy!! 
Any existing mums want to share their experiences on stretch marks? I've not got any yet, but I must say I'm somewhat worried....x


----------



## harri

I'm worried to Gemini!!! I also can't believe how fast this is going!

It's my v day!!! :wohoo: x


----------



## babyd0310

Thinking of you Louise :hugs:
Gemini I managed to escape stretch marks with Grace until I was put into hospital at 36 weeks and left my baby oil at home! So I would just say keep using oil/moisturiser twice a day, but I think if you are going to get them then no amount of oil will work, but it may help!
I am going to try and get an appointment with doctor today, i've not been feeling great since sunday and have been awake all night with sharp pains in my groin and it hurts to pee so think I have a bladder infection :(
Hope everyone is ok today x


----------



## babyd0310

Happy V day Harri!


----------



## gemgem77

Hope your feeling better Louise and Babyd definitely go see the doctor and I hope he can give you something to help.

Happy V day Harri!! xx


----------



## harri

Thanks girls!! :) x


----------



## harri

Anyone else's thighs growing along with bump? I'm sure my calorie intake hasn't really changed but my size 10 maternity trousers are now too tight on the thighs, I think I'm going to have to go a size up! These were from next too And I think their sizes are generous! How annoying! X


----------



## abic77

Happy v day Harri! OMG how exciting!

How is everyone this morning then?

EMzy - good news about work chick...although it's not good that you're in so much pain of course but at least you don't have those work worries hanging over you now 

BAbyd - did you call the midwife about your swollen bits? what did they say? Cool bump BTW!

Welcome Katarina and congrats on your baby girl!

Gemgem.....i'm working as long as I can....i get 12 weeks full pay then the rest is SMP...bought a new house 18 months ago and really stretched ourselves which means now we may struggle mortgage wise without my salary....basically trying to save as much as we can between now and May so that we have the mortgage payments in the bank rather than worrying about them....the saving thing isn't really working tho!

OMG is anyone else just non stop eating??? I literally can't get enough of food food food! I have been eating REALLY badly too with 2-3 chocolate bars a day, 2 breakfasts and massive dinners....ooops! Does anyone know how much weight we're supposed to put on in pregnancy? I have put on a stone already....my friend put on 2 stone in her whole pregnancy and we havent even hit the putting loads of weight on stage yet have we?

Re the dreams.....yes very vivid dreams but not nice ones. I am getting chased, falling, run over and the latest one was i had to murder someone in my dream and the person wouldnt die so i had to jump on his skull til he did....it was like a cartoon and i was the hero character or something! Very very disturbing and felt horrific when i woke up!

Never felt horny at all throughout this pregnancy.....i get it into my head that it's rude and dirty and therefore can't bring myself to do it! I have issues i think coz i am not liking that i feel that way about it....i did go to ao councellor for a while and we were just about to touch on the whole sex subject and then my work got really busy so i had to cancel 2 sessions and then she gave up on me and never called me back. If i want more counselling i need to go and get referred again which just feels like too much like hard work!

Working from home this morning and so much to do and my bloody work connectivity thing isnt working.....so i'm sat here with nothing to do and stuff mounting up :-( Have to drive up to Washington at 11.30ish so figured i'll work from home to get some stuff done rather than going into work but alas my plan has failed!

Anyway hope everyone has an ace day and speak to y'all soon xxxxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Happy V Day Harri!

BabyD hope the doc gives you something and you feel better soon. Wonder if that's got anything to do with your swollen bits?!

Gemini I know, I was thinking 3rd tri is just around the corner! Scary but sooo exciting!!! As for stretch marks, I think if you're gonna get them, you're gonna get them! I got my first stretch marks at 11 weeks with Holly after I bloated soooo much and they just got worse from there. I was covered in them by the end. They had faded to silver lines but have gone back to a nice purple/red shade now! I don't care tbh, they are just a sign that I've grown babies :)

Harri I gain weight everywhere with pregnancy! I retain water like nobodies business, so my ass, thighs, hands, feet, face... everything, seems to gain weight!

Abi I had gained 12lbs at 20 weeks, christ knows how much now! I think 12 lbs is completely normal to have gained now, when you think that baby weighs around 1lb already and all that water and blood and placenta and that! I gained 4 stone when pregnant with Holly (when I weighed the week before I had her) and was back to only 10lb over my pre pregnancy weight by 6 weeks. I lost that 10lbs really easily with healthy eating, it was the rest that wouldn't come off! I found it really, really hard to lose the excess weight I already had to lose after having Holly. I followed a really strict diet and exercise plan for a couple of weeks and gained 1lb! I got really disheartened and didn't bother after that. Once I've had this baby, I'll give myself a few months to lose the weight I will have gained naturally and let my body settle down, then I'll probably start swimming again or something to help me lose weight gradually, as I think it was the strictness of the diet that didn't work.


----------



## harri

I think I'm going to suffer from water retention too Emzy! 

At 23 weeks I was 15lb up! They say you should gain a pound a week in the 2nd and third trimester which would put me at a total gain of 2st 4lb if I carry on gaining 1lb a week like I have been doing! I NEED to review my diet though - more fruit, less chocolate! 

We're going on holiday in September with my family so I want to get into a healthy eating routine now so it's not as hard after the birth! 

When did you reach the really uncomfortable stage with your first pregnancy Emzy? Xx


----------



## gemgem77

Harri I have definitely gained weight. I tried a pair of H&M maternity jeans on last week and couldn't even get my big toe in them!!!! I am now living in wrap dresses for work and leggings at the weekends!!

Abi I am eating really badly too although am trying to have a heatly meal in the eveneings. I have already had a kit kat and a whole load of thorntons moments mmmmm!!!
I looked at how much weight I've put on yesterday and it's just under a stone, filled out onlline my height and weight and it was all normal and I have not stopped eating so I'm sure we'll all be fine!! Clothes just don't fit me like they used to lol


----------



## gemgem77

P.s does the fruit stay as a papya now for a few weeks?!


----------



## Emzywemzy

I changed my fruit ticker in the end, going to keep an eye on your ones instead! lol

Harri I started to get uncomfortable soon after 30 weeks. I did have SPD though, so if you don't have that it might be later. I remember it was June and it was sooooo hot and I was working a crappy temp office job where they had no air conditioning! I remember laying in bed getting sooo frustrated as I couldn't get comfy no matter what I did and even with 2 fans pointed on me I was so hot. My feet ballooned one day and I couldn't fit a single pair of shoes on my feet, even flip flops so had to send DH out to get me some EEE fit ones from Evans!! I think that was just before I left work, so somewhere between 30 and 33 weeks it started and it just got more uncomfortable from there really. I used to sit on my birthing ball to watch tv as it was the only way I could get comfy! I was saying to DH last night that I need to dig it out. I remember the day before I went into labour I went into town to get some nursing bras and I was literally dragging myself around and I was so slow and getting sympathetic looks off everyone ha ha, must have looked a right state! A woman in a shop told me that I would have the baby any minute and she wasn't far wrong. I was sooo done with being pregnant at 37 weeks! It's a good job she came early really! x


----------



## gemgem77

Oh Emzy that sounds horrendous, I think it's the right decision for me to leave work at 35weeks I don't fancy doing my usual weekly visit to Brighton which is a round trip of 200miles feeling like that!!
With the birthing balls they provide those at the hospital don't they when you go in to have the baby? I have images me and dh trying to squeeze it blown up into the car lol

Oooh OBEM tonight!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

They do have them at my hospital if you want them, but double check with your hospital. 

Ha ha not everyone feels like that towards the end, I have a friend who was due before me but had their baby a week later than me and she was absolutely fine, full of the joys of spring and worked up until 37 weeks and then she was bored! I think pregnancy just affects people in different ways. I can tell this one is going to knacker me as I already feel uncomfortable at 24 weeks!!

I was just reading back at our old September Stars thread from the 3rd tri and at 29 weeks, I'd gained 13lbs!! That means I must have gained soooo much in the last few weeks to have gained 4 stone! LOL!


----------



## gemgem77

We probably will end up taking ours then!!

Your right everyone is different and no pregnancy is the same is it. I feel okay at the moment but have switched to flats now as my heels were getting very uncomfortable!
Do you know if once you send your Matb1 form in with your intended last day are you able to change it nearer the time if you feel fine and want to work for longer. Sorry for all the questions!!
Wow 13lbs at 29 weeks is amazing, I'm worried now as already put that on!!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yes you can change your date of leaving, but believe they like you to give 28 days notice, but then that'll depend on your company :)

Aww I love reading this old thread, reading about the day I was just talking about, the day before I went into labour and I forgot that I lost my plug whilst I was out shopping! Wondering if I was going into labour as I was so crampy. Little did I know by that time the next day I would be in full blown labour! ha ha Aww can't wait to do it again, so exciting x


----------



## gemgem77

It must be nice to be able to read back over it and bring back all the memories. We will be able to do it with this thread too which is lovely!!

I am very excited even though a lot scared about how painful it will be!! I just cannot wait to meet my baby girl now!! x


----------



## babyd0310

Hi girls, 
Just got back from the doctors and I have a nasty bladder infection :( I tested positive for everything on the dip stick and he said if I am no better by friday I may have to be admitted for iv antibiotics :( I now have to go to work, which I am completely not up for doing and am stupid for not ringing in, but hopefully they might send me home!
Awwh Emzy, I had it bad late in my pregnancy and that was in the winter, I was always sooo hot so god knows what I will feel like this time!!


----------



## harri

Sorry about your infection babyd :hugs: I hope it clears up soon! 

Emzy that sounds awful! I'm NOT looking forward to the end! 

I feel the same too GemGem! I'm at 15lb gain already!!! Eeek! 

Xxxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Sorry to scare you lol like I said, its not like that for everyone and you lot will prob be those that sail through with no problem, whilst I'm resembling a massive puffa fish!! I was just more than ready. I think though that nature makes you that way, at some point you stop feeling scared and like you can't and start feeling like you want to have the baby now and bring it on!


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Hey all :wave:

I'm feeling a bit better today. I finally felt movement last night and again today which is a relief :thumbup:

My blood pressure went from 150/100 yesterday afternoon to 118/80 this morning which is a big drop overnight. The consultant thinks my GP has jumped the gun by giving me these extra tablets so I have to go in hospital on Friday for monitering. I feel like I'm never away from that place :dohh:

On a brighter note....20 weeks today! :happydance:


----------



## LittleBird

Gemini85 said:


> It's crazy!!
> Any existing mums want to share their experiences on stretch marks? I've not got any yet, but I must say I'm somewhat worried....x

I have lots of stretch marks from my other pregnancies, but nothing new from this one -- yet! I do think it is more genetic than anything else. I religiously applied cream with ds1 and it made no difference at all.



harri said:


> Anyone else's thighs growing along with bump? I'm sure my calorie intake hasn't really changed but my size 10 maternity trousers are now too tight on the thighs, I think I'm going to have to go a size up! These were from next too And I think their sizes are generous! How annoying! X

Yes, just think of it as the trunk of the tree. :) You gotta support the belly, so your legs grow to handle that job! Just like with stretch marks, though, it doesn't happen to everyone. But me for sure!



Hi I'm Louise said:


> Hey all :wave:
> 
> I'm feeling a bit better today. I finally felt movement last night and again today which is a relief :thumbup:
> 
> My blood pressure went from 150/100 yesterday afternoon to 118/80 this morning which is a big drop overnight. The consultant thinks my GP has jumped the gun by giving me these extra tablets so I have to go in hospital on Friday for monitering. I feel like I'm never away from that place :dohh:
> 
> On a brighter note....20 weeks today! :happydance:

Glad you're feeling better! Sorry you have to spend more time in the hospital. Take care of yourself!

AFM, I really have no desire to eat. The heartburn has gotten even worse the past few days. It has started making me feel nauseous. :( I feel like I am either drowning in snot or drowning in acid. I have gained about 4-5 lbs. so far, just hoping that the babies are getting what they need.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Little bird I'm the same, either drowning or acid or Snot! Been downing the gaviscon this last few days!


----------



## Lilbynon

well a week ago i was up half a pound, but it is gone this week. So i am almost 22 weeks with no weight gain so far!! But lilly is measuring right where she sould be and my bump is HUGE. i did the same with my first and didn't gain until 7 months. I only gained 19lb with her. And was back in my clothes 11 days after she was born.


----------



## cricket in VA

From what my doc said, healthy weight gain is 25-35 lbs. They also said for me, due to my weight loss in the first tri, I probably won't gain more than 20-25. At this point I'm still at -5 lbs or do, but gaining quickly now! Kind of thinking I should slow the eating down... My almost empty bottle of Tums would probably agree!


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

When I was last weighed 2 weeks ago I had lost 2.5 lbs. I've probably put that back on now though. I was told that women with a high BMI (like me) don't put on as much weight during pregnancy as those who are slim.


----------



## harri

Well I'm officially depressed!!!!!! :cry: :cry: 

I Weighed myself this morning and I was 19lb up!!! What the hell is going on?! I'm hoping it's down to constipation! I feel awful :cry: 

Xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hun that's a totally normal weight gain! Girls please don't be worried about weight, everyone is different and things like water retention and blood volume play a huge part in how much/little you gain. As long as you are eating fairly healthily, you don't have to worry as you will lose it again after the birth. Your weight in pregnancy really doesn't tell you anything, hence why a lot of midwives don't weigh any more. Ours only weigh at booking appointment to determine bmi, but don't monitor how much you gain for a reason- as it doesn't mean anything! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Louise I have a high BMI and not sure how much I have gained so far, but gained 4 stone by the end of my pregnancy with Holly, so that's not true for me! I lost all the pregnancy weight really easily after the birth though without doing anything which tells me it was mostly water retention, so I think it has a lot to do with whether you are prone to retaining water or not x


----------



## FirstBean

As Emzy says I wouldnt worry about your weight gain you are growing a baba aslong as your eating healthy dont worry about it.


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Emzywemzy said:


> Louise I have a high BMI and not sure how much I have gained so far, but gained 4 stone by the end of my pregnancy with Holly, so that's not true for me! I lost all the pregnancy weight really easily after the birth though without doing anything which tells me it was mostly water retention, so I think it has a lot to do with whether you are prone to retaining water or not x

Maybe it's different for me because my BMI is very high (it's 43!). I'm actually attending the Metabolic Clinic at my local hospital which a clinic specifically for pregnant ladies with high BMI's. I was told that I should only expect to put on about a stone or slightly more. I hope they are correct because I could really do without the extra weight.


----------



## harri

Thanks ladies!!! :hugs: my wedding ring is really tight today and it was loose at weekend! Definitely putting it down to water retention! X


----------



## Emzywemzy

Harri it does sound like that to me, esp if your wedding ring is tight! Mine aren't just yet but I had to take them off last time as my fingers resembled sausages!

Louise my BMI is 39, so I'm not too far off you! I just retain water like nobodies business as well! I always have, even near my period I easily gain 7lbs and then lose it again afterwards. I'd love to gain only a stone! But I'm really not going to stress about how much I'm gaining :)


----------



## babyd0310

Definitely sounds like water retention to me harri! Like the others have said, I really wouldn't worry about how much weight you are putting on, as everyone is different. I put on 3 stone with Grace and I think I wouldn't have put on so much if I wasn't signed off work so early, I just ate so much crap! I lost a stone straight away and it took me 2 years to lose the rest! I weighed myself the other day and have put on 12lb, I haven't been eating great recently so once I start eating more healthy then i'm hoping it will steady out abit x


----------



## LittleBird

cricket in VA said:


> From what my doc said, healthy weight gain is 25-35 lbs. They also said for me, due to my weight loss in the first tri, I probably won't gain more than 20-25. At this point I'm still at -5 lbs or do, but gaining quickly now! Kind of thinking I should slow the eating down... My almost empty bottle of Tums would probably agree!

Tums are the best. I am working on a bottle of peppermint smoothie Tums now. I just watch to be sure I am not taking more than the limit on the bottle, but I am finding it takes both Zantac and Tums to keep it under control. Both at the max dose!


----------



## cricket in VA

LB...smoothie Tums are the best! Just discovered them :) sounds like we're on a similar heartburn regimen.

Harri, you are a beautiful pregnant woman! Tell your Oh you need to be reminded daily!


----------



## emma1985

Yay it's my V day! Yippee! :happydance:

My dads best friend (who works as a handy man) came today to paper our nursery in plain paper ready for us to paint it.

We are painting it Lemon Ice
We have chosen the Mamas and Papas Elfie and Mop Theme










We have also got this bed canopy from ikea

https://littlescandinavian.com/2011/05/08/kids-room-get-the-style/

We are going to make some bunting too!

I hope you like it.

Emma


----------



## babyd0310

Happy V day Emma!! And I LOVE the nursery bits you have chosen!
It's been quiet in here today girls, hope your all ok. 
I have a question for mummys of 2 or more - did the weight of your babies increase each time or stay roughly the same? After watching obem last night I am now terrified! The woman who had that horrific labour, her first baby was the same size as Grace was and then the one she had on the show was 10lb 5oz :wacko: most people I have spoken to have had bigger babies each time. I am having regular scans so hopefully they will keep an eye on the size, but they did tell me Grace would be about 7lb lol x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Quiet in here girls!

Happy V day Emma! Love the nursery stuff, gorgeous!

Babyd I think it is usual for second babies to be a bit bigger, but I think I read it was an average of 5oz bigger? I think it's unusual for a baby as big as the one last night to go undetected as that big to be honest, normally the midwives can feel the size by palpating and measure fundal height etc, then you're sent for a scan if they are concerned. My MW told me at 30 something weeks that Holly was 'a good size' and I went for a growth scan at 36 weeks. They said to expect her to be between between 9 and 10lbs if she was born between 40 and 42 weeks. As it happened she was born at 38 weeks at 7lb 9oz, as they gain 1/2 lb a week in the last couple of weeks!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Having said that my friend had growth scans and they estimated her baby to be around 8 and 9lbs... he was 2 weeks late and was 11lb 15oz!!!! She had him naturally though, only G&A, no tear, no problems. Just goes to show you that it isn't only size that plays a part in problems. My other friend had a birth very similar to the one last night, except in ended in section and she was 2 weeks over, induced and her baby was only 6lb something x


----------



## babyd0310

Thanks emzy! I'm just starting to panic as I had a 3rd degree tear with grace and haemorrhaged quite badly so just thinking if this baby is bigger would it be worse?!! And I am worried that they will not estimate the size right again, they told me at 36 weeks she would be about 7lb and she was 8lb 12 and born day before due date! I suppose there's not a lot I can do and our bodies are designed to do this so will be ok! Just getting myself worked up and was trying to stay positive!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yeah you're right there isn't much we can do about it, they have to come out some how or another! lol I had a bad tear as well. Was borderline 3rd degree (tmi- just stopped at my bum hole!) and I was stitched for 2 hours in theatre. Had no end of problems with healing, it left some scar tissue that was really painful and I couldn't have sex or anything. I had to have an operation to remove the scar tissue and be re-stitched when Holly was 8 months old. Not had any problems since it was repaired, but I'm so scared of it happening again!! They reckon there is not more of a chance of it happening again, but I've read that scar tissue, etc doesn't stretch so you're more likely to tear. But oh well, if I do, I do! Not much I can do about it I guess!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and I am buying a Close (Caboo) Carrier from someone on here! Excited!

https://www.caboo.info/


----------



## LittleBird

babyd0310 said:


> I have a question for mummys of 2 or more - did the weight of your babies increase each time or stay roughly the same? After watching obem last night I am now terrified! The woman who had that horrific labour, her first baby was the same size as Grace was and then the one she had on the show was 10lb 5oz :wacko: most people I have spoken to have had bigger babies each time. I am having regular scans so hopefully they will keep an eye on the size, but they did tell me Grace would be about 7lb lol x

My first pregnancy, I gained 29 lbs. and my son was 7lb. 4oz. The second time around, I started off heavier, maybe 10 lbs. or so, and gained 14 lbs. My second son was 6 lb. 7 oz. I think some of it has to do with the amount of weight you gain. Which is why some doctors are really interested in how much weight you've gained at each visit. The second pregnancy, I didn't feel well, more morning sickness and I didn't deal well with milk, so I had to eat differently. I guess some people have bigger babies each time, but that wasn't my experience.


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Aimee wasn't huge - she was 8lb 1oz, and she was 8 days overdue. I'm hoping to follow a similar pattern this time!


----------



## Lilbynon

Yay my friend just had her baby girl tonight!!!!!!!! 6lbs 14oz and was in labor for 8 hours, as this was her first she did so good. Welcome to the world lil Brynlee!! Aunt nicki is excited to meet ya. Im so glad there are soo many lil babies around, i wont be so nervous by the time mine is born.:)


----------



## Gemini85

Typical,8.40 midwife appt and it's snowy as hell out there! Grrr! X


----------



## broodybelle

Drive safely in the snow Gemini!

I haven't weighed myself since the first trimester and I don't intend to weigh myself again. If the midwife weighs me then fair enough. I'm not someone who goes by what the scales say anyway, I go by what I look and feel like. At the moment, any weight I have put on has only gone to my bump, as the rest of me looks exactly the same. Would be lovely if it would stay that way but I'm not really concerned if it doesn't. I know I'm not over eating.

Think baby (now nicknamed Octopus) had hiccups last night and again this morning. This morning was funny as I was getting pummeled from both sides of my bump simultaneously for about 5 minutes. 

Getting loads of movements that I can see on the outside now and DH loving feeling all the kicking/punching/turning.

Final day at work today before a glorious week off and it's an INSET so no children in school. Woohoo. Looking forward to our break in Barcelona next week.

Enjoy your Fridays everyone.

xx


----------



## Euronova

Scan day today :) but not sure if I should drive or take the tube.... Loads of delays both on roads and transport due to the snow!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Broody I used to love it when Holly had hiccups! She used to get them about 5 times a day! And it's true what they say, hiccupy baby in the womb, hiccupy baby when they are born. This one hasn't had any hiccups that I've noticed yet, but then I'm not sure when I started noticing them with Holly.

Good luck for the appointments and scans ladies! I don't get a 24 week appointment this time around, for some reason 2nd time mums dont! My next one is 28 weeks x


----------



## harri

Good luck for your scan Gemini? 

Loving the carrier Emzy! 

I haven't been given a 24 week appointment either but this is my first, I went to my 16 week appointment and they just booked me in for 28 weeks! Strange! 

I need motivation to go to aquanatal today - I'm soooo tired! Xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

That's weird Harri! Funny how they do different things in different areas. I think I get:

Booking
12 week scan
18 weeks
20 week scan
28 weeks
32 week scan 
34 weeks
36 weeks
38 weeks
41 weeks if still pregnant

Last time I had my 36 week appointment late at 37+2 after feeling my bump she told me to have my bags packed and by the door as baby wasn't hanging around and scheduled my next appointment for the following week, but didn't think I'd make it til then. I thought yeah right!! She was right, I went into labour 3 days later lol Funny how they can tell just by feeling isn't it! When she came to see us the day after Holly was born, she said "I knew I would be seeing you again before next week!"


----------



## harri

It sure is strange! Aww I hope my baby comes a couple of weeks early ! All for selfish reasons of course, my friends wedding is 11 days after I'm due so wouldn't mind a few weeks to get rid of excess fluid hahaha! Xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Baby is having a party in there today! Won't stop kicking! Getting kicks all over though, so can't figure out which way up they are!


----------



## FirstBean

My midwife was the same at my 36 week appt she said she didn't think I would make my next appt at 38 weeks and she was right just I had Ollie at 37+5.
I have a wriggly one today kicks just to the right of my belly button really strong today as well was worried earlier as I couldn't remember the last time I felt her but she is showing me everything is all right now


----------



## Emzywemzy

Amazing how they can know just by feeling isn't it! I guess it's experience that tells them that. How much did Ollie weigh fb? x


----------



## Packs

Hi Ladies,

I know I'm a bit late adding myself to this list but we are expecting our first little Princess on June 9th.... very excited!!

Hope you dont mind me jumping in so late in the day!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hello and welcome Packs! :flower:


----------



## Euronova

We are having a boy! :D
and i might be completely biased but I think he is super cute already!

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7151/6851559635_6cb0a8e609.jpg


----------



## FirstBean

Emzy- Ollie was 7lb12oz so a great weight for been a couple of weeks early. I would be happy to go that early again as if I had gone to 40 he would of been at least 9lb I think.
Welcome packs you are due the day before me.
Congratulations euro a little boy to add to the long list of girls in June bugs and yes I agree he is cute and a great pic.


----------



## Euronova

Thanks! Welcome Packs!
I am having an additional scan at 34 weeks to check the baby's size :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Congrats Euro!! :blue:

Fb similar to Holly then, she was 7lb 9oz at 2 weeks early, so they were right when they kept telling me to expect her to be between 9 and 10lbs if born between 40 and 42 weeks. I hope I have this next one around that time too, I was really fed up already at 37 weeks x


----------



## FirstBean

Yep I was fed up at 37 weeks too I had just had enough of been pregnant. I dont think I could of done another 2 weeks maybe 4 :haha: I can iamgine me going over with this one i think she will be a stubborn little girl like me :haha:


----------



## Emzywemzy

I know, I think we were spoiled with nice early babies last time, I bet we go over! She'll prob end up a June Bug after all! It's funny, as Holly was meant to be a September Star but was born in August lol


----------



## RedRose19

heya ladies has anyones feet started to swell up? mine are like ive been wearing heels all day :( 
im worried as my hands were swollen last week im hoping its not anything, but my blood pressure has been fine at all my appts.. my next appt isnt til 24 weeks, but i found out today that if you give birth at 22 weeks onwards in ireland they do help you and baby has 40% of living from that stage, and it slowly increases from then, it reassured me a little as im 22 weeks today and if anything (touch wood) was to happen they would at least help!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Red rose mine haven't yet but they did swell early on last time x


----------



## RedRose19

did the nurses/midwifes say what caused it?


----------



## Euronova

I hope I am not late either... a couple of weeks early would be perfect :)

Redrose- call the midwife it you are worried but it sounds like just another annoying pregnancy symptom... put your legs up and try to limit your salt intake in food if you are prone to water retention.

Played with I movie and did this little video of our scan this morning:
https://gallery.me.com/veroniquediss#100248


----------



## cliqmo

Hi Ladies 

Has anyone got any good "things you need for baby" lists? I have a shopping addiction but think we have everything we need :blush: :haha:


----------



## RedRose19

Euronova said:


> We are having a boy! :D
> and i might be completely biased but I think he is super cute already!
> 
> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7151/6851559635_6cb0a8e609.jpg

:happydance::happydance: congrats!!!! i knew you was having a boy!! :happydance::happydance: he is so cute look at his little face :flower:


----------



## Emzywemzy

She just said it was water retention and not anything to worry about. I think if your hands, feet and face swell up all of a sudden then that is a problem as a sign of something... maybe preeclampsia? 

I do have a list but link is on the computer... Google hipp new baby list and you might find it? It's a pribtable checklist :)


----------



## broodybelle

Fantastic news on your little boy Euronova. Picture is gorgeous. I have no evidence whatsoever to back this up but suspect we'll be joining you with a little boy when baby is born.

Redrose: My sister-in-law had awful fluid retention with her first pregnancy and her hands and feet were really swollen by this stage. Her blood pressure was fine though. She is a nurse and at one stage they were saying they would have to sign her off because of it, however she got through. With her second pregnancy she was fine.

xx


----------



## jelly tots

i will come on in a mo and catch up and reply properly but i just need to vent a bit as rather upset.
one of my close friends is getting married 9th june. she only booked this date just before xmas so she already knew i was due 1st june. she messaged me on fb last night asking the probability of baby coming before or after the date so i would know if i would be able to go to her wedding. now she's a nurse so she really should know better, and one of our other good friends is a midwife at the same hospital. so i told her i would still really like to go as we have been friends for years and she is the last couple out of all 6 of us to get married so we are all looking forward to it.
told her i would do everything i could to make baby come early, as i want them to anyways. but cos she has to pay for the venue this weekend she has now decided tonight to message me to uninvite me as she doesnt want the uncertainty of if i can go or not. now i know weddings are stressful and can be expensive, esp after planning my own etc, but i had 5 people drop out on the day due to illness which you defo cant equate for, but cos babies are an uncertain there is still every chance i could still go. i have no idea what to reply to her and just so upset im in tears. she says she really wanted me to go but is on about organising a get together once baby is here and after the wedding. now i know why this all came about as she was fine before. our friend vic had a baby in september 3 days before one of our other friends weddings but cos she had a high pre-eclampsia risk and baby got distressed she had a c-section and couldnt go, she was orginally due two weeks later, now luckily steph had some friends she wanted to come but didnt have space for and invited them instead last minute to take their places so all worked out in the end. im not in the right frame of mind to reply at the moment as i am proper gutted, sods law now s/he comes early and i would have been able to go anyways. hubster is out helping at air cadets on camp tonight so probably with the hormones and hubster not here to talk me is why im feeling so pants. what should i do???


----------



## jelly tots

well ive tried to catch up but it seems the site is too busy to let me look at previous pages, will have another look later or tomorrow. hope you are all having a fab start tot he weekend.x


----------



## cliqmo

Oh Jelly Tots that is so sad, sounds like your friend really has got caught up in her own selfish world and forgotten how important friends are- and it is so much worse that she set the date after your due date was known!! I would have been gutted and furious :hugs:


----------



## TrAyBaby

Hi ladies OMG i think its been pretty much a week since i posted wowsers!!! I think my bubba has been having a massive growth spurt this week. Ive been totally shattered and exhausted, plus ive been throwing up too. Everytime i go throw a growth spurt i seem to be sick. Anyway in the last few days people have been commenting on how big ive finally got, saying they can actually tell im pregnant now YAY. And no bloody wonder my belly has exploded this week, its pretty cool. 

And since its my V-DAY today :happydance: here is my BUMP pic for 24 weeks. 

Oh and thanks for all the wonderful comments about my dentist visit last week. I was so brave but they wont fix my broken tooth till after the baby is here so in the mean time i have this polly-filla type cement dressing to keep it sealed :thumbup:

Have a great weekend everyone xx
 



Attached Files:







24 weeks v-day.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## RedRose19

jelly tots that is so unfair of your friend!! why the hell cant she invite you anyway have have a list of people she could invite last min, im sorry but im organising my wedding at the moment and id never dream of telling one of my friends they couldnt come because they might not make it.. i just think its very rude! im very sorry hun big :hugs: 

talking of weddings i feel so stressed! we just picked invites.. but as simple as invites should be it wasnt gosh everything wedding wise is such a headache :dohh: 

here is my 22 week bump, as well as my avatar :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20120211_1.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## emma1985

jelly tots said:


> i will come on in a mo and catch up and reply properly but i just need to vent a bit as rather upset.
> one of my close friends is getting married 9th june. she only booked this date just before xmas so she already knew i was due 1st june. she messaged me on fb last night asking the probability of baby coming before or after the date so i would know if i would be able to go to her wedding. now she's a nurse so she really should know better, and one of our other good friends is a midwife at the same hospital. so i told her i would still really like to go as we have been friends for years and she is the last couple out of all 6 of us to get married so we are all looking forward to it.
> told her i would do everything i could to make baby come early, as i want them to anyways. but cos she has to pay for the venue this weekend she has now decided tonight to message me to uninvite me as she doesnt want the uncertainty of if i can go or not. now i know weddings are stressful and can be expensive, esp after planning my own etc, but i had 5 people drop out on the day due to illness which you defo cant equate for, but cos babies are an uncertain there is still every chance i could still go. i have no idea what to reply to her and just so upset im in tears. she says she really wanted me to go but is on about organising a get together once baby is here and after the wedding. now i know why this all came about as she was fine before. our friend vic had a baby in september 3 days before one of our other friends weddings but cos she had a high pre-eclampsia risk and baby got distressed she had a c-section and couldnt go, she was orginally due two weeks later, now luckily steph had some friends she wanted to come but didnt have space for and invited them instead last minute to take their places so all worked out in the end. im not in the right frame of mind to reply at the moment as i am proper gutted, sods law now s/he comes early and i would have been able to go anyways. hubster is out helping at air cadets on camp tonight so probably with the hormones and hubster not here to talk me is why im feeling so pants. what should i do???

Aww Sweetie, its horrible. I had a simular experience with the girl who was my chief bridesmaid. She got married last summer and decided to not ask me to be a bridesmaid as she thought I would be pregnant and she didnt want a pregnant bridesmaid.

As it happened I wasnt pregnant and went to the wedding but hated every minute. She lives an hours drive away from me and I havent seen her since her wedding last June. 

It really feels like a kick in the teeth doesnt it, Im not sure what to suggest? What does your DH say? I dont think she should have chosen a different date as I know we had nightmares with our wedding, trying to fit around peoples uni, holidays and other weddings and couldnt please everyone but to uninvite you is really mean.

:nope:

Keep you chin up.

Emma


----------



## gemgem77

Congrats on the baby boy Euronova!!

Jellytots so sorry to hear how selfish your friend is being. Weddings do make people get so wrapped up in themselves and forget how it's so much more important to have your friends there to celebrate the special day with you. I would feel exactly the same as you and I don't know what I would do so I can't help other than to sympathise :hugs:

Had a bit of a scare on Weds, rang the midwife to say I hadn't had much movement since Monday night thinking she would reassure me it's normal but she was concerned and made me go straight up the hospital to get monitored. Baby was fine she was just in a strange position what a day though! Little madam has been kicking like mad ever since!!! xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Jellytots :hugs: how awful of your friend :( Weddings bring out the worst in some people. I would feel exactly the same as you and I think in your position I would email my friend back and tell her just how upset I felt about it.

Have you had any more thoughts on the My Jungle Family nursery set? I have just got it all out and will be washing it tonight. Once it's dry I will take some more photos and post them up if you like? Don't worry if you don't want it, I can just ebay it or pop it on the for sale forum on here :)


----------



## RedRose19

i can see my baby girl kicking... its so magical to watch... every time she gives a big kick i see my tummy bump up its just breath taking to watch!! has anyone doen this yet or am i crazy for watching my bump :blush:


----------



## jelly tots

thanks everyone, im glad im not the only one to have that reaction. hubby hasnt a clue really, he thinks its nothing to get upset about but when its one of my close friends it just hurts that little bit more. ive replied to her and mentioned how gutted i am, it wont make any difference but anyhoo it might make things easier when we next all meet up.
although at the moment he isnt being the most supportive, i feel really lonely right now as i have no friends in this area. i cant even just go shopping or out for cake and coffee with anyone on a weekend or day off work as i literally know no-one. hope this gets easier once baby has arrived and i go to the stay and play clubs and all that on camp. he doesnt understand and is making me upset so may have to stay out of his way for now as i cant seem to talk to him about anything without him making me upset. bloody men. 

sorry i havent replied about that yet emzy, ive been trying to find out whether it would fit the cotbed unless you can help, the size is: 146(l) x 80(w) x 65(h) cm. if you could post a couple more pics that would be great and then hubser can decide with sil which one she is going to buy for us (as she is buying us the cot and mattress too, she want to help pick the bedding).

loving everyones bump pics, ive not done one yet for 24 weeks, and with yesterday being my v-day it wasnt the best day, plus hubster doesnt seem to bothered about it, he is more interested in the rugby. god i hate sports sometimes, its all he is interested in sometimes.

glad everything is good gemgem, always best to get checked out. also good that you are feeling more than enough movement to make up for it, makes you feel so much better doesnt it.


----------



## emma1985

Im still not getting loads of movement, its getting me abit down :(

Edit: What I am getting is what feels like muscle spasms and a weird rolling feeling, mainly when im in bed.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Jellytots I will take some more pics tomorrow, it is currently in the washing machine :) With the size, I'm so crap at things like that, I have a standard cot and it's plenty big enough for that, but the size on the mothercare website of the sheet is W120 x L155 so I don't really know? I know you can get cot and cot bed sized sheets and this is for a cot, so maybe it would be slightly small? I'm really not sure! Here is the link with the measurements:

https://www.mothercare.com/My-Jungle-Family-Bed-Bag/dp/B004GXOQIO

The curtains and measurements are here:

https://www.mothercare.com/Jungle-Family-Tape-Top-Curtains-Pair/dp/B002QS8D58

and the mobile here:

https://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-Jungle-Mobile/dp/B003USMGT2


x


----------



## emma1985

Im 24 weeks pregnant,

I get these funning bubbles, stretching and pain lower left, guessing this is baby, i havent felt anything that feels like a kick? 

Midwife says baby is fine, good strong heartbeat.


----------



## Emzywemzy

The muscle spasm feeling is first baby kicks :) they will get stronger and stronger until they are actually painful and you have a foot stuck in your ribs! 

Jellytots I've just looked on mothercare and what I have is for a cot but they do bigger ones for cot beds so I guess that means my stuff might be too small for your cot bed :( sorry hun. Don't worry I'll put in the for sale section here, wouldn't want you to buy something that won't fit!


----------



## broodybelle

Jellytots: sorry to hear about your friend- that does seem really selfish but wedding planning can make people feel that way. We had quite a few people drop out at the last minute for various reasons and it really didn't matter. At least you have let her know how you feel about it. Sorry that you're feeling low generally. A combination of factors teamed with pregnancy hormones won't be helping. Sending you a big hug.

Gem - glad that it turned out to be nothing. Also really pleased that your midwife was so supportive and didn't make you feel silly for ringing. It bodes well for the rest of your pregnancy.

Emma- I'm sure the movements will start to get lots stronger. I'm getting proper kicks now and so I'm sure yours will start to feel more definite soon. It sounds like that is what you're feeling though. Silly placenta! Mine is low. Wish they would just be in the right place!

We're off to see the new Muppet Movie this evening. Can't wait (I'm such a child).

xx


----------



## cricket in VA

To join in the convo about movement, I'm trying not to stress...I was feeling tons for weeks and now the last weeks it's been very sporadic and way less often. BUT, they've also been in weird places, so I think the baby is just rolling around a lot?? There's definitely still movement. Not sure if I should call and get it checked out since I I still get strong kicks and regular movement...just not as strong or obvious as before. It's the weekend, and I don't feel like its an emergency, right?


----------



## cricket in VA

Oh, and Jelly, I'd do exactly what you did and try to calmly let my friend know that the uninvite really was hurtful, and although you know uncertainty can be hard with a wedding you feel that as such close friends it's totally uncalled for to plan on you not going. A wedding day is a day to be surrounded by people you care about, and little things are not going to work out as planned, but that's the way it is! It's rude to tell you you can't come. Even if she's stressed. We had cancellations the week-of as well...it happens!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Cricket as long as you're feeling some kind of movement at this stage, I don't think you need to worry. Baby can turn round and so the movements can seem much different from one day to the next. I get really strong kicks one day (like today) then just little shuffles the next, so think she turns around and so the kicks aren't outwards. If you are worried then always give your midwife a call, but honestly, movements can change from day to day. The important thing is that once you feel them regularly, that you continue to feel them daily x


----------



## cricket in VA

Thanks, Emzy. I know that rationally...still so hard to not be nervous!


----------



## Emzywemzy

I know, it really is! I'm much more chilled out about it this time around, I guess because I know what's normal and what's not. But when pregnant with Holly, I was a wreck! I got monitored in hospital twice because I couldn't feel anything, but as soon as I got there she started kicking. Typical!!


----------



## LittleBird

Jelly, sorry about the issues with your friend and her wedding. I do think that letting her know how you feel now is the best way to do it -- so that you aren't feeling resentful between now and the next time you are together. My BIL and his fiancee set their wedding date and then as soon as I found out I was pregnant, I let them know about the possible conflict in dates. My DH will probably plan to attend, with our older kids, but I may not be able to make it, depending on when the twins come. It's not the end of the world. I mean, they both know that I will do whatever I can to be there, and if it is at all possible, I will be there with the babies. If I'm still recovering or if the twins are in the NICU, then they will understand. There are some things you just don't have control over. I wish your friend could recognize that and know that you want to be there for her and if something comes up at the last minute -- oh well, that's life. Sorry, girl. :hugs:


----------



## abic77

emma1985 said:


> Im still not getting loads of movement, its getting me abit down :(
> 
> Edit: What I am getting is what feels like muscle spasms and a weird rolling feeling, mainly when im in bed.

Hey Emma - I'm in exactly the same boat hun. I had that weird rolling thing like 2 sundays ago and havent felt it since....all i ever feel (usually a couple of times at night before i go to sleep) is the odd flick or something that i can only assume is a kick! I'm definitely not feeling very much! Mark keeps talking to her and telling her to kick mummy as much as she wants but she's not doing as she's told! 

I felt a few yesterday mornign when laid in bed and then i went swimming (first time in a week) and i got a pain in my belly.....i put it down to having pulled something from when i pushed off from the wall and stretched out but then for the rest of the day and last night i didn't feel anyhting til literally when i was about asleep and even then i don't know if it was a kick or wind. Very tempted to get the doppler out but if i can't find the HB then i'll just worry so i'm not gonna!

Off to mcarthur glen today to hopefully buy some baby stuff from Joules or M&P....can't wait! Would just like a little sign before we go tho that all is well in there! I thought by 25 weeks she'd be going crazy etc but it would seem not.

Hopefully in a couple more weeks when they are bigger then we'll be feeling all limbs flailing around!


----------



## abic77

Hey girls....hope all is well with you all.

Jelly - totally agree with the other girls....your mate is full of her own importance and probably can't even see what she has done. Hopefully by being honest with her she will have a stop and think about what a crap friend she is being. I had a really chilled out wedding with zero stress and it was the best thing ever. Seeing my best friends get married though and some of the things that happen and fall-outs that happen on the back of all the stress is just mind-blowing! Lets hope she see's sense and offers an apology once she has seen sense???

Emma - can't believe your mate didn't let you be a bridemaid just on the off chance you may be pregnant!! My friend asked me to grow my hair to be her bridesmaid coz it was quite short at the time and she didn't want me having short hair in the photos! 

Speaking of hair......i did something a bit stupid on Thursday.....I went to the hairdressers to get my roots done and a few inches off the bottom of my hair (it's kinda of bra strap length) coz with bleach and swimming it had gone all raggedy.....anyhoo i ended up getting it all bloddy cut off! I now have a BOB!!!!!!! I can't believe i've done that because i really thought the most practical hair do for having a baby would be long enough to tie back....hhhmmmmmm i think i like it tho but i just can't tie it up! ooops!

Emma - do you also have an anterior placenta?? That would DEFO explain the subtle not very obvious kicks....I also have an AP!

Euro - AMAZING scan picture hun....can't believe how clear that is and his little nose and mouth are just toooooo cute!

Emma - Sounds like the nursery is coming along well......sounds like you have been keeping Jim pretty busy too with all the papering and painting! (or was it his bro who did it??) either way...your powers of delegation are wicked!

Emzy - thanks so much for the heads up re the Hipp baby list....have just googled it and looks very useful so thanks for that!

AFM....Off to shopping outlet today to have a mooch around M&P and also Joules (soooo cute!)...last time we were there I saw some really cute bits i wanted to buy but as we didn't know what we were having i decided to revisit today!

Our nursery still looks very much like a study.....desk, filing cab etc are all still there! I dunno when we're gonna get to do it yet but on a positive note i have CHOSEN MY FABRIC at long last (I know you were all on the edge of your seats awaiting my decision ;-)

I have decided to do curtains and some bunting in the TREES and then mum is gonna make me a crawl mat/quilt in the spots! I got to have both as just couldn't make up my mind!!!

My bezzie mate is 1 day overdue today and i am so excited for her!!! She is my friend who lost her mum very suddenly on the 1st December so she has had a really tough couple of months but is staying really strong bless her. SHe's having a little boy and i can't stop checking my phone for news but nothing happening yet! SHe's off for a membrane sweep on Weds 15th if nothing has happened since then. She has really low platelet levels which means at the moment as they have dropped below 100 she can't have an epidural or a spinal block if a c-section is required...she'll have to go under a general. She has only ever said that she wants an epidural and is gutted that it doesn't look like she'll be able to have one.

I have taken a 25 week bump pic but can't upload at the moment so will have to do it another time.

One quick question......anyone know anything about mattresses for cots?? Where the bloomin eck do you start there's so many to choose from???? Any advice welcome!


----------



## abic77

Oh and another question for 2nd time mums.....did any of you ask for the strep B test when you were in labour?????

I have no idea what this is all about but a friend of mine said whatever you do, insist on the strep B test?? Something to do with reducing risks of meningitis or something and i think they need to do the test at a particular stage???

Anyone got any idea what i'm on about?


----------



## harri

Woohoo for eggplant Abi!!!! :happydance: :happydance: 

Jelly - that's so harsh of your friend, it definitely sounds like a case of 'Bridezilla'! I can't believe she would be so harsh! My friend is also getting married on the 9th June next year and I'm due 11 days before, she's told me she totally understands if I can't make it but I have a seat waiting for me! I hope she doesn't get a bad case of bridezilla and change her mind! Wedding planning is stressfull, I remember stressing over RSVPs that hadn't come back but I think your friend is taking it too far! 

I can go all day without feeling movement too, I think it's normal this early on! I'm also too scared to use my Doppler! 

Abi - I hope you'll show us your nursery when it's done! It sounds fab! Xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

My 25 week bump! Had a bit of a spurt this week by the looks of it, my 24 week pic is the one in the black top for comparison.


----------



## Emzywemzy

I've had a bit of a change of heart on the jungle bedding... seeing as it won't fit Jellytots cotbed after all, I've decided to keep it for Evie's room! We were going to sell it and buy something pink and girly, but getting it all out and washing it has made me remember how lovely it is and it's a shame to sell it really! So we're going to keep it and go with the jungle theme for Evie as well :)


----------



## jelly tots

emma1985 said:


> Im 24 weeks pregnant,
> 
> I get these funning bubbles, stretching and pain lower left, guessing this is baby, i havent felt anything that feels like a kick?
> 
> Midwife says baby is fine, good strong heartbeat.

i get feelings like that too, but i also get a sharp flicking feeling every now and again too, but only really started getting those a bit stronger in the last week or so. some days i dont feel anything so must depend on which way they are positioned.



Emzywemzy said:


> The muscle spasm feeling is first baby kicks :) they will get stronger and stronger until they are actually painful and you have a foot stuck in your ribs!
> 
> Jellytots I've just looked on mothercare and what I have is for a cot but they do bigger ones for cot beds so I guess that means my stuff might be too small for your cot bed :( sorry hun. Don't worry I'll put in the for sale section here, wouldn't want you to buy something that won't fit!

thanks for checking hun, it is a shame it doesnt fit. i defo dont get all of these sizes, think when we get it will check witht he shop people that it will lol. so much easier for our beds as just get double or kingsize and you know its fine, just pillowcases i struggle with lol. 



cricket in VA said:


> To join in the convo about movement, I'm trying not to stress...I was feeling tons for weeks and now the last weeks it's been very sporadic and way less often. BUT, they've also been in weird places, so I think the baby is just rolling around a lot?? There's definitely still movement. Not sure if I should call and get it checked out since I I still get strong kicks and regular movement...just not as strong or obvious as before. It's the weekend, and I don't feel like its an emergency, right?

i wouldnt worry chick, sounds perfectly normal and exactly what i get. some days or when im too busy concentrating on other things i dont feel a thing but only when im relaxing on the sofa or just about to go to sleep i get the odd few. then one or two days i havent felt anything apart from a roll or two out of the blue. its not until you are further along they start going by counting so i really wouldnt stress yourself about it as that could make baby lie still a bit more if they know you are worried. although if you go for a good few days which isnt normal defo call your midwife and ask her.



abic77 said:


> emma1985 said:
> 
> 
> Im still not getting loads of movement, its getting me abit down :(
> 
> Edit: What I am getting is what feels like muscle spasms and a weird rolling feeling, mainly when im in bed.
> 
> Hey Emma - I'm in exactly the same boat hun. I had that weird rolling thing like 2 sundays ago and havent felt it since....all i ever feel (usually a couple of times at night before i go to sleep) is the odd flick or something that i can only assume is a kick! I'm definitely not feeling very much! Mark keeps talking to her and telling her to kick mummy as much as she wants but she's not doing as she's told!
> 
> I felt a few yesterday mornign when laid in bed and then i went swimming (first time in a week) and i got a pain in my belly.....i put it down to having pulled something from when i pushed off from the wall and stretched out but then for the rest of the day and last night i didn't feel anyhting til literally when i was about asleep and even then i don't know if it was a kick or wind. Very tempted to get the doppler out but if i can't find the HB then i'll just worry so i'm not gonna!
> 
> Off to mcarthur glen today to hopefully buy some baby stuff from Joules or M&P....can't wait! Would just like a little sign before we go tho that all is well in there! I thought by 25 weeks she'd be going crazy etc but it would seem not.
> 
> Hopefully in a couple more weeks when they are bigger then we'll be feeling all limbs flailing around!Click to expand...

have a fantastic time shopping, i cant wait until april when i can afford to properly go all out and buy a few treats. hope baby moves for you too just to put your mind at reat.



abic77 said:


> Hey girls....hope all is well with you all.
> 
> Jelly - totally agree with the other girls....your mate is full of her own importance and probably can't even see what she has done. Hopefully by being honest with her she will have a stop and think about what a crap friend she is being. I had a really chilled out wedding with zero stress and it was the best thing ever. Seeing my best friends get married though and some of the things that happen and fall-outs that happen on the back of all the stress is just mind-blowing! Lets hope she see's sense and offers an apology once she has seen sense???
> 
> Emma - can't believe your mate didn't let you be a bridemaid just on the off chance you may be pregnant!! My friend asked me to grow my hair to be her bridesmaid coz it was quite short at the time and she didn't want me having short hair in the photos!
> 
> Speaking of hair......i did something a bit stupid on Thursday.....I went to the hairdressers to get my roots done and a few inches off the bottom of my hair (it's kinda of bra strap length) coz with bleach and swimming it had gone all raggedy.....anyhoo i ended up getting it all bloddy cut off! I now have a BOB!!!!!!! I can't believe i've done that because i really thought the most practical hair do for having a baby would be long enough to tie back....hhhmmmmmm i think i like it tho but i just can't tie it up! ooops!
> 
> Emma - do you also have an anterior placenta?? That would DEFO explain the subtle not very obvious kicks....I also have an AP!
> 
> Euro - AMAZING scan picture hun....can't believe how clear that is and his little nose and mouth are just toooooo cute!
> 
> Emma - Sounds like the nursery is coming along well......sounds like you have been keeping Jim pretty busy too with all the papering and painting! (or was it his bro who did it??) either way...your powers of delegation are wicked!
> 
> Emzy - thanks so much for the heads up re the Hipp baby list....have just googled it and looks very useful so thanks for that!
> 
> AFM....Off to shopping outlet today to have a mooch around M&P and also Joules (soooo cute!)...last time we were there I saw some really cute bits i wanted to buy but as we didn't know what we were having i decided to revisit today!
> 
> Our nursery still looks very much like a study.....desk, filing cab etc are all still there! I dunno when we're gonna get to do it yet but on a positive note i have CHOSEN MY FABRIC at long last (I know you were all on the edge of your seats awaiting my decision ;-)
> 
> I have decided to do curtains and some bunting in the TREES and then mum is gonna make me a crawl mat/quilt in the spots! I got to have both as just couldn't make up my mind!!!
> 
> My bezzie mate is 1 day overdue today and i am so excited for her!!! She is my friend who lost her mum very suddenly on the 1st December so she has had a really tough couple of months but is staying really strong bless her. SHe's having a little boy and i can't stop checking my phone for news but nothing happening yet! SHe's off for a membrane sweep on Weds 15th if nothing has happened since then. She has really low platelet levels which means at the moment as they have dropped below 100 she can't have an epidural or a spinal block if a c-section is required...she'll have to go under a general. She has only ever said that she wants an epidural and is gutted that it doesn't look like she'll be able to have one.
> 
> I have taken a 25 week bump pic but can't upload at the moment so will have to do it another time.
> 
> One quick question......anyone know anything about mattresses for cots?? Where the bloomin eck do you start there's so many to choose from???? Any advice welcome!

im sure your hair looks lovely, and you can always put a hair band on or use some clips etc to keep it back once baby arrives for when you need to.

im with you on the babys room, we havent sorted much out either. it has kinda been a dumping ground for half empty boxes since we moved in, but the baby purchases are in there too, and the sofa bed is staying in there for something to sit on while feeding etc in the night so halfway there. plan to gut it of crap in the next few weeks.
making your own bunting is a cute idea, ive been looking for some cute fabrics to make my own too, but too many to choose from. may just for for a mix of jungle type colours that will go with everything.

as for mattresses for cots, they always say to go for the most expensive you can afford. we are looking at one for £100 in toys r us and is sprung. we are getting a cotbed so need one to last a year or two. foam ones are fine for just a cot, but you would need a sprung one for when they get out of the cot and start in a bed. well thats my understanding anyways from my research. hope it helps.



Emzywemzy said:


> My 25 week bump! Had a bit of a spurt this week by the looks of it, my 24 week pic is the one in the black top for comparison.

lovely bump pics, you can defo see a difference, all good though :)



Emzywemzy said:


> I've had a bit of a change of heart on the jungle bedding... seeing as it won't fit Jellytots cotbed after all, I've decided to keep it for Evie's room! We were going to sell it and buy something pink and girly, but getting it all out and washing it has made me remember how lovely it is and it's a shame to sell it really! So we're going to keep it and go with the jungle theme for Evie as well :)

aw its nice when things bring back lovely memories, from your pics it will look lovely again so i bet you cant wait to get it all set up in the nursery :)


afm, thanks everyone for your lovely messages. i replied to her yesterday but i havent heard anything back yet. not sure if i will or when so will just wait it out. no doubt she is feeling a bit bad now herself, but that cant be helped. maybe even if she had worded it differently i may not have got as upset, but its still gutting. im feeling a lot more better about it today so thats a good sign. ive got a fantastic wedding in september to look forward to for another friend unrelated to this group of friends. she is a fellow forces wag, and we have been friends from the confetti forum when i was planning my big day, she had to delay hers due to deployments unfortunately.

anyways i better get on and start dinner, going to take a while with a broken oven. bring on thursday when modern housing pull their finger out and come and fix it.

hope you are all having a fab weekend. looking forward to my days leave tomorrow. plan on not doing a lot and just chilling and sorting a pile of paperwork to shred.


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

You've definitely grown Emzy :thumbup: I'm still patiently waiting for my stomach to round out.


----------



## FirstBean

Abic- Hope you enjoyed your shopping. Cant wait to see your finished nursery it sounds like it is going to be lovely. I am really rubbish I cant decide on a colour or anything with Ollie I had sorted colours and and themes and everything by now. Hope your friend has her little boy soon my best friend is due in 4 weeks with a little girl I cant wait there will only be 3 months difference between our 2 it will be great. No we didnt have the strep b test with Ollie.

Emzy- Great bump pic and yes can defiently see the difference in a week.

Here is my bump pic week 23 1 week till v day not long that is what I have been counting down too then it will be counting down till 3rd tri and then on the home straight :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







bump 23weeks.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lilbynon

Ok so i have a question for all of you moms that are on your second baby (or third exct.). Do you have a plan for your older child for when ya go into labor? Will they go to to hospital with you, or someone stay with them? I had a panic attack, it has not even crossed my mind untill the other day! I am pretty sure i don't want her in the room when i give birth, however i can't even think of DH not being there with me. The whole thing is worring me and oddly making me feel very selfish. I just wish it was more of something you can plan out :(


----------



## abic77

Oh FB and Emzy your bumps are ACE!!!!! Love them and you are both looking very pregnant and gorgeous!!

Thanks for the eggplant congrats Harri....thank goodness coz i was getting abit fed up being a bloody papaya! I mean WTF is a papaya anyway? 

I literally can't wait to do the nursery and am so happy i have it all sorted in my head what i would like it to look like! Have TONS of shit to get rid of though so may take a while....we have got DH clothes wardrobe in the study/nursery at the moment as we went for minimalist look in our bedroom so we don't have any furniture in there other than bed and side tables! We have bought a gorgeous solid oak wardrobe but its on an 8 week lead time and think we ordered it about 3-4 weeks ago...so i think we will wait til we get that then can put all the clothes from the nursery in there and then can empty the room, prep the walls and then start the decor! 

SO, my shopping spree wasn't as successful as I wanted it to be (ain't it always the way!).....i did buy a gorgeous little grow-bag from Joules 

https://www.joules.com/en-GB/Girls-Sleeping-Bag/Antique-Creme/L_BABYSLEEPINGBG/ProductDetail.raction

and then got a breast pump! Went for the medela swing electric pump which was only £45 from Tesco...i was about to pay £110 for it on Amazon (my friend got this one so i just thought i'd get the same as it gets fab reviews)

Other than that i bought bugger all! DH bought loads of stuff for himself (he's into his Triathlon training so bought lots of cycling tops) but i bought nowt for me :-(

Saw some awesome Nike Hi-tops but i actually forgot to go back and get them! I already have some so maybe it was a sign and i don't really need them??

Gonna try and get my 25 week bump pic on here now....


----------



## abic77

JELLYTOTS....meant to say to your earlier post re not knowing anyone...well I have a few friends who've had babies now and half of them did the NCT classes and the other half didn't. Of the girls who didn't do the NCT classes, they all without exception said that they really regretted not doing them. NCT is the best way to make friends in your local area with people who are having babies at the same sort of time as you. It's great to go to these classes etc afterwards but feedback I have had from the girls is that once you pay for all the local classes etc you could put that towards the NCT class. They also said that they did make some friends eventually but it took much much longer because people tended to already have their little groups and you only really get an hour or so and then you're out the door. At NCT they actually put an emphasis on you finding friends there.

Only downside is that it can be pricey (but apparently worth it) and they can be quite pushy with the breastfeeding thing but think i can live with that bit!

Oh and £40 of the fee is your NCT membership which means you get access to sales stuff and pre-loved 2nd hand sales too which may be useful!

Anyway not sure if you were planning on NCT anyway but just thought i'd share the advice i got from my friends! x


----------



## harri

Here's my 24 weeks and 4 days bump pics :) 


Xxx


----------



## abic77

harri said:


> Here's my 24 weeks and 4 days bump pics :)
> View attachment 339162
> View attachment 339161
> View attachment 339163
> 
> 
> Xxx

one word Harri.....STUNNING!! you are a beautiful pregnant laydeeeee!


----------



## abic77

My 25 week bump pic....
 



Attached Files:







25 week bump.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## abic77

PS I'm not brave enough to do a forward facing bump pic as my love handles are just too big!!


----------



## harri

Lol mine are too Abi hence one strategically placed arm and high leggings tucking in the other love handle! Hahaha!!! :rofl: xxx


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Lilbynon said:


> Ok so i have a question for all of you moms that are on your second baby (or third exct.). Do you have a plan for your older child for when ya go into labor? Will they go to to hospital with you, or someone stay with them? I had a panic attack, it has not even crossed my mind untill the other day! I am pretty sure i don't want her in the room when i give birth, however i can't even think of DH not being there with me. The whole thing is worring me and oddly making me feel very selfish. I just wish it was more of something you can plan out :(

I will have my mum and OH's parents on standby to take Aimee whenever I go into labour. I'm hoping it won't be a mad panic because she's quite a sensitive little thing (and she's been _very_ affectionate towards me since we told her I was pregnant). Plus she's 11, so will know what is going on and I don't want to freak her out.


----------



## babyd0310

Evening girls, hope everyone is ok! We have been away for the weekend so just had a catch up.
Gorgeous bump pics Emzy, Fb and harri!
Congrats on the scan Euro, and yay for another boy!
Jelly that is really awful of your friend, no wonder you were upset! We have weddings on the saturdays before and after I am due, the one before is one of my good friends where we are all invited so I have told her that unless I am actually in labour then we will be there! But the one after is dh friends and it is only the 2 of us invited, so I think I will have to say that I cant go because the only way I will go is if I am still pregnant, and I can't count on that!
I have my consultant scan tomorrow, which was already booked so they could check the babys bones but they will also be checking the brain ventricles which was picked up at last scan, so I am slightly nervous x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Good luck tomorrow Babyd!

Gorgeous bumps girls! Woo all the bumps are really coming along now! I feel like a have a whole litter in there I'm so big! lol

Lilbynon, we have a couple of friends on stand by to take Holly until my Mum can get here. She lives 250 miles away and will come up, but it takes 4 hours. So one of our friends will take her and look after her til my Mum gets here x


----------



## RedRose19

lovely bumps ladies were all looking nice and preggo now :happydance:


ive started to get painful kicks now :wacko: i think she is kicking down on my cervix.. ouchie!! i could be walking then next sec a shooting pain down my lady bits! 
also ive beening getting pains in my ribs suddenly and getting chest pains like shes got her feet or something up high into my diaphragm?


----------



## LittleBird

Lilbynon said:


> Ok so i have a question for all of you moms that are on your second baby (or third exct.). Do you have a plan for your older child for when ya go into labor? Will they go to to hospital with you, or someone stay with them? I had a panic attack, it has not even crossed my mind untill the other day! I am pretty sure i don't want her in the room when i give birth, however i can't even think of DH not being there with me. The whole thing is worring me and oddly making me feel very selfish. I just wish it was more of something you can plan out :(

Well, when ds2 was born, DH stayed and took care of ds1 and brought him most evenings for a visit to the hospital. It was my 2nd c-section, so I knew what day and time I was going to the hospital and could plan stuff out. This time, it will be another c-section, but there is some unknown surrounding the situation since it is twins. So maybe early, maybe my water will break (happened with ds1), and this time we have two monkeys to plan for, school, preschool, sports activities, etc. The bad thing is that with c-section they have kept me in the hospital for a few days, so I am completely out of the loop during that time. Recovering, adjusting to a new baby (or two!) so I know I just have to trust everyone else to take care of the kids during that time. It's hard letting go of control! :)



RedRose19 said:


> lovely bumps ladies were all looking nice and preggo now :happydance:
> 
> 
> ive started to get painful kicks now :wacko: i think she is kicking down on my cervix.. ouchie!! i could be walking then next sec a shooting pain down my lady bits!
> also ive beening getting pains in my ribs suddenly and getting chest pains like shes got her feet or something up high into my diaphragm?

Yes, the kicks to the cervix kill me! Haven't experienced rib pain yet, but my belly is really feeling stretched and sore. I am not sure how it is possible to get bigger than this!


----------



## abic77

Babyd....good luck today hun....will be thinking of you as can imagine how worrying this must be for you. Try & stay positive and keep everything crossed...I have everything crossed for you hun x


----------



## gemgem77

Good luck today Babyd will be thinking of you :hugs:

Abi how did you get the medala swing for £45 in Tesco?!! It's the one I really want but can't see it anywhere for that price! xxx


----------



## babyd0310

Thank you girls :hugs: scan isn't until 3 so have to wait a while!
I am a papaya today! :)


----------



## FirstBean

Good luck for today babyd


----------



## abic77

COngrats babdyD on becoming a papaya hun!! Distraction distraction distraction til 3pm then!

Gem...I dunno....i went online and almost bought one from Amazon for £110 but then yesterday jsut happened to be in Tesco (huge one) and saw them for £45! Have you checked online?? You may need to go into a huge store perhaps??

OMG why are Mondays always so miserable and mundane?? I have guilt trip from eating too much over the weekend.....my back is getting really fat now and my love handles have doubled in size! People keep telling me i've got an excuse but it's gonan be a nightmare to get rid of after baby is born! ggrrrrrr! I trained for a bloomin marathon and still didn't lose much weight so having baby weight is gonna be even more challenging!!!


----------



## harri

Good luck babyd!!! 

I feel the same Abi, I'm dreading the post baby diet! X


----------



## jelly tots

good luck babyd, im sure everything will be fine.

thanks abi, we are defo having the 3 free sessions, but have been looking at the nct ones. if your friends have recommended them then ill proper look into them. as for them pushing b/f i can live with that. just tell them ill see what happens and leave it at that, although a bit more support regarding that would be good if they arent too pushy and are willing to help you try etc.

thought i would upload my series of pics, god when you see them all together you can defo see a difference.
they run, 13w4days, 20weeks, 22weeks and 24weeks :)
 



Attached Files:







13weeks4days.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 0









20weeks.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 0









22weeks.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 0









24weeks.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Emzywemzy

Good luck babyd :hugs: x

Jellytots love the bump progression! Here is mine... sorry if it's huge:

14 weeks


20 weeks


22 weeks


25 weeks


How much flipping bigger can I get??! Here is me at full term with Holly... I think I will be double this size by 37 weeks ha ha


----------



## Euronova

Hya girls! Lovely bump pictures!
Posted a pic of my bump on Facebook last night for a few friends to see and this midwife guessed I was 28 weeks pregnant!!! (WTF???) anyway, i took another pic this morning and it is crazy how i get bigger in the evening!!
Anyone else with a crazy fluctuating bump?
Evening

Morning


Also freaking out as I found sugar in my urine... seeing the midwife today and hoping i won't have to do the glucose test... but i guess i will have to :(


----------



## razra

Tip toeing in to say hello and can I join in please?

Im due 4th June with our first, we are team yellow.

I have been lurking and reading for ages so you have probably seen my name showing but thought I should really get over my shyness and say hello

so Hello :)

Loving all the bump pics


----------



## Euronova

Hi Razra!!!
I was menat to be team yellow too but we caved in! :)


----------



## abic77

morning Razra!!! Welcome to the thread hun....no need to be shy, we're a very friendly and un-scary bunch here!! Well done for staying team yellow too!


----------



## harri

Hey razra :wave: welcome!!

Lovely bumps ladies :) xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

Welcome razra :flower:

Good luck today babyd will be thinking of you.

Wowsers ladies what beautiful bumps we all have. I feel a little guilty for those not feeling much movements right now as i spend most of my (little) free time staring at my bump. When she kicks i can see my tummy move, its frikin awesome. DF can feel her a lot now too :)

Ok so for those that im friends with on facebook that you so much for my birthday messages. I had an amazing day my other half really spoilt me. After treating me to breakfast he ran me a lush bath before dropping me off at a spa for a top to toe pregnancy massage. Then i met my folks for lunch. Then we went and picked up my buggy. IM SO EXCITED that i finally have it. I got the new icandy strawberry. We've been on the waiting list for ages and its now finally been distributed :) then in the evening my DF had organised a surprise get together at our house for all my best friends. It was so nice, he even managed to hide all the food he had bought for the party. Note to self must go in the kitchen more!!!! Anyway it was a brillant day, im so lucky.

The only thing missing was an appearance from my sisters baby. She is due this saturday but has been in a lot of pain for days now. Im too excited to be an auntie. Im flying down to London on sunday for a week, so a little part of me secretly wants her to try to wait till im there cause i wanna be in the delivery room with her. While im away my DF is gonna be painting the nursery so that when i come home i can start to put it together :happydance: oh and while im down in london my BIL got me free tickets to the baby show eeeeeeeeek

Ok gotta go get ready for work now. Take care everyone xx


----------



## gemgem77

Welcome Razra :flower:

They really are lovely bumps pics girls, I really need to pull my finger out and get some taken!!! xx


----------



## RedRose19

TrAyBaby said:


> Welcome razra :flower:
> 
> Good luck today babyd will be thinking of you.
> 
> Wowsers ladies what beautiful bumps we all have. I feel a little guilty for those not feeling much movements right now as i spend most of my (little) free time staring at my bump. When she kicks i can see my tummy move, its frikin awesome. DF can feel her a lot now too :)
> 
> Ok so for those that im friends with on facebook that you so much for my birthday messages. I had an amazing day my other half really spoilt me. After treating me to breakfast he ran me a lush bath before dropping me off at a spa for a top to toe pregnancy massage. Then i met my folks for lunch. Then we went and picked up my buggy. IM SO EXCITED that i finally have it. I got the new icandy strawberry. We've been on the waiting list for ages and its now finally been distributed :) then in the evening my DF had organised a surprise get together at our house for all my best friends. It was so nice, he even managed to hide all the food he had bought for the party. Note to self must go in the kitchen more!!!! Anyway it was a brillant day, im so lucky.
> 
> The only thing missing was an appearance from my sisters baby. She is due this saturday but has been in a lot of pain for days now. Im too excited to be an auntie. Im flying down to London on sunday for a week, so a little part of me secretly wants her to try to wait till im there cause i wanna be in the delivery room with her. While im away my DF is gonna be painting the nursery so that when i come home i can start to put it together :happydance: oh and while im down in london my BIL got me free tickets to the baby show eeeeeeeeek
> 
> Ok gotta go get ready for work now. Take care everyone xx

im also awaiting to be an auntie (again) my brothers sister is due less than two weeks but started getting contractions very close together but shes not dilated so they sent her home :shrug: 

i also see my little ones kicks now its very cool to watch isnt it?, tho shes a stubborn one as every time i get the camera to record it she stops its like she knows! or is camera shy alreadylol.


----------



## RedRose19

good luck today babyd im sure all will be ok :hugs:

welcome razra :D

i hope its nothing euro, ive to get the gd test too so totally sympathise


----------



## Euronova

Thanks Redrose,

Just back from my appt. The midwife was not too concerned and she said that anyhow they get all women to do a mini glucose test at 28 weeks, so they will have me have one then.
In the meantime, i have urine tests at home so I will keep an eye on it and if i am worries she said to call.

My appt was great, they got me to see all the rooms. Saw a woman being discharged with her tiny new little baby :D

Ordering my pram today and OH just told me that he has booked me for a pregnancy massage in Harrods tomorrow :) looking forward to that :)


----------



## abic77

Traybaby...sorrryyyyy i am such a crap fb friend!! Happy birthday hun I completely forgot to message you! I even saw the messages and went to do it then got distracted and forgot!! GGrrrrr rubbish friend that i am :-( Your bday sounds fabulous tho and probably just what the Dr ordered!

Yay let's hope ur sis can hang on for you.....i guess she is probably just dying to get it out now tho! Does she know what she's having??

I'm trying to think what i can do for DH bday in a couple of weeks....i've told him to keep the weekend free but he is a fitness freak so he'll be doing his gym stuff on sat and sun morning but I have told him I'm planning something for the rest of the days....so Sat night i'm taking him for a curry and on Sat avo i may take him to the mooooovies (we NEVER go to the movies coz i am crap at staying sat still for more than an hour so i can never be bothered to go!) so although it sounds dull, i think he'll like it! Then on Sunday afternoon i'm taking him for afternoon tea at the Radisson hotel....just thinking i could do with another little something to fill sunday before we do afternoon tea??

We were gonna go away for the weekend but i figured that why spend money on a hotel for a couple of nights when we could just do stuff at home!! (tight arse that i am!!)

Any ideas what we could do???????????????????????????? I'm so uninventive when it comes to this stuff! I have bought him massages and stuff before but it's not really his thing! I would love one tho!!!!!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh lovely Euro! I am jealous! Which pram are you getting?

I love watching baby kicks! She goes nuts in the bath. Most of what I feel are still really low down though, so I'm sure this baby is breech at the mo. Holly's kicks were a lot higher up by now!


----------



## RedRose19

im sure its normal to not be head down til abit later tho?


----------



## Euronova

I am getting the Uppababy :) will still be a while before it is delivered but feels great to order it in! :) 
I want to try and get it a bit early so I can practise with the dogs :) We want to start changing their routine progressively now so when the baby arrives they are not blaming it all on the little one ;)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yes it is Redrose, totally normal. Holly was just head down from early on, but this baby obviously prefers it the other way up!


----------



## Emzywemzy

ooh exciting euronova! I've heard lots of good things about that pram lately :)

Off for my 2nd physio this afternoon... getting ready to hurt like hell for the next day then!


----------



## emma1985

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oazxvmm6nYM


----------



## Gemini85

Hey ladies! hope all is well! I've spent the day trying I find a nice dress for valentines meal tomorrow, given up, all the maternity stuff I hate and the bump makes normal dresses to short! 

When do the babies go head down? X


----------



## babyd0310

Thanks for all your well wishes girls :flower:
Scan went absolutely amazing!! Everything was fine with all measurements and all bones are formed well! We were even lucky enough to see him in 4d :cloud9: it was so amazing. One thing she did say was that he is measuring 24 weeks and that she is certain he will be bigger than grace was :wacko: But I will be having regular scans to check growth and to see that he doesn't get any broken bones x


----------



## broodybelle

Glad your scan went well Babyd. 

Sounds like everyone is busy planning and buying stuff.
Not sure we're doing anything for Valentines day as we're off to Barcelona on Wednesday. Sure we'll more than make up for it there though.

I'm back in Nottingham with my parents overnight and been shopping today with my mum and my best friend. My mum and dad have bought us an amazing bouncy chair from Mamas and Papas and I bought the matching cot mobile with some money from my Gran. We would never have justified spending that ourselves but when people want to buy you something, then it's rude to say no...

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/range/magic-range/6727/

We got the Astro bouncer and the galaxy mobile (which turns into an activity centre later on). We have 4 of the MAGIC card packs as well- each one has 150 songs/tunes/stories/games on them- so baby should never be bored! Also arrived to a bag of owl themed baby goodies for the nursery. 

Loving buying stuff- makes it all seem real. We are ordering our Uppababy pram too Euronova- in the green- can't wait to get it!

Hope everyone has a romantic valentines day. Glad you had such a lovely birthday TrAYbaby. Abi- your plan for hubby's birthday sounds great.

xx


----------



## RedRose19

babyd0310 said:


> Thanks for all your well wishes girls :flower:
> Scan went absolutely amazing!! Everything was fine with all measurements and all bones are formed well! We were even lucky enough to see him in 4d :cloud9: it was so amazing. One thing she did say was that he is measuring 24 weeks and that she is certain he will be bigger than grace was :wacko: But I will be having regular scans to check growth and to see that he doesn't get any broken bones x

im very glad all has gone well :happydance:

im pretty sure my baby is breech at the mo too as i get lots of kicks to the cervix! tho i know shes small enough to be all over still, but the kicks always catch me off guard lol


----------



## babyd0310

Yeh they said baby was breech today and also at last scan..here is a couple of 4d pics :)
 



Attached Files:







007.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 8









009.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## gemgem77

Really glad your scan went well Babyd :)

Wow Broodybelle I am jealous of your purchases they look so cool!! xx


----------



## gemgem77

Morning girls,

Tuesday is the worst day of the week for me but not today it's V DAY!!!!! And Valentine Day!! Have a lovely day girls hope you all get spoilt xx


----------



## harri

Happy V day GemGem!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: xxxx


----------



## FirstBean

Happy V day gemgem.


----------



## emma1985

Yay - Happy V day GemGem

Were not doing anything for Valentines day, although i bought a heart shaped gingerbread from the local bakers and put it in my hubbys packup with a cheezy 69p card! Thought it might make him giggle!

We have decide on our Names,

*Girl - Rose Audrey*

Audrey is Jims Mums name, she died in her 50's, 11 years ago, I never met her and Jim misses her so very much

*Boy - Joseph James*


----------



## abic77

Yay Gem happy v-day hun!!! Congrats! Such a nice feeling!!

Babyd....so so happy for you hun and what an amazing 4D experience and the pics are soooo cool! We were thinking about getting a 4D scan but i just don't know if i can justify spending the money on it or not! Will maybe do some research and see how cheap I can get it for!

Anyone else thinking of a 4D scan?

Right...need to talk about me for a sec if that's ok.....so last night when i was laid on my back in bed, bubs was moving and kicking like a good'un, then so far this morning absolutely nothing, nada, niet, rien! I don't get it??? Anyway that in itself is a little unnerving BUT i then (about 45 mins ago) came over SOOOOOOOOOOO dizzy i thought at one point i was going to fall over! I had to grab the wall to steady myself. Thought it was lack of food so had my porridge with jam in (trying not to eat the old bacon sarnies!) but still don't feel right. My head is swimming and it feels a bit like that thing when you go to bed pissed and wake up in the night for a wee and everything is moving???

What could it be?? Is it normal? Is it just hormones? Luckily i have my 25week midwife apt tomorrow so will ask there but i can't wait til then coz i am worried that something is wrong??

Help please someone.............


----------



## abic77

emma1985 said:


> Yay - Happy V day GemGem
> 
> Were not doing anything for Valentines day, although i bought a heart shaped gingerbread from the local bakers and put it in my hubbys packup with a cheezy 69p card! Thought it might make him giggle!
> 
> We have decide on our Names,
> 
> *Girl - Rose Audrey*
> 
> Audrey is Jims Mums name, she died in her 50's, 11 years ago, I never met her and Jim misses her so very much
> 
> *Boy - Joseph James*


Those names are lovely Emma! my friend called her baby girl Audrey and she is just beautiful and the name is beautiful too! Lovely way to honour Jim's mum too....I hope it's a girl now!!

Joseph James is lovely too....you can call him JJ! 

We're sticking with Matilda Rose I think......i was having slight doubts about Matilda as I'm not sure if it sounds a bit german or something....I'm thinking about spelling it the french way to soften it, either Mathilde or Mathilda (even though it will still sound the same!)....I love france and lived there for a while and always said when i lived there that i wanted to have french babies!! Obviously that never happened but I was thinking about the film Leon and the way Jean Reno says Matilda in his french accent is ace!

To be honest she has been called Tilly since we decided on the name so although her birth cert etc will have the full name on there i think she will always be known as Tilly!!


----------



## Euronova

Abi I have no idea! But if you are worried call the doctor or midwife today! Even just to put your mind at eases! I hope you feel better soon!
emma- i like Audrey a lot.
I think we have pretty much decided on a name for our little boy. We want to call him Elliot ( middle names are traditionally the grandad so eithe Elliot Michel Timothy or Elliot Timothy Michel)
Going to put the deposit on my green uppababby pram today, than off for a yummy mummy massage at Harrods and lunch with OH.
LO has been kicking loads in the last 4 days, before I could be a day or two without feeling much but it's becoming more regular. OH put his hand on my tummy last night and I told him he might have to e patient as I wasn't feeling anything then. But instantly the baby gave this massive kick right into his palm! You should have seen the look on his face!


----------



## emma1985

abic77 said:


> Yay Gem happy v-day hun!!! Congrats! Such a nice feeling!!
> 
> Babyd....so so happy for you hun and what an amazing 4D experience and the pics are soooo cool! We were thinking about getting a 4D scan but i just don't know if i can justify spending the money on it or not! Will maybe do some research and see how cheap I can get it for!
> 
> Anyone else thinking of a 4D scan?
> 
> Right...need to talk about me for a sec if that's ok.....so last night when i was laid on my back in bed, bubs was moving and kicking like a good'un, then so far this morning absolutely nothing, nada, niet, rien! I don't get it??? Anyway that in itself is a little unnerving BUT i then (about 45 mins ago) came over SOOOOOOOOOOO dizzy i thought at one point i was going to fall over! I had to grab the wall to steady myself. Thought it was lack of food so had my porridge with jam in (trying not to eat the old bacon sarnies!) but still don't feel right. My head is swimming and it feels a bit like that thing when you go to bed pissed and wake up in the night for a wee and everything is moving???
> 
> What could it be?? Is it normal? Is it just hormones? Luckily i have my 25week midwife apt tomorrow so will ask there but i can't wait til then coz i am worried that something is wrong??
> 
> Help please someone.............

Abi, I dont get any sort of regular movement, I had some in bed last night and nothing since, midwife said this is normal, slightly worried that your feeling dizzy, maybe give midwife/doc a ring anyway, cant do any harm.

Oh and have a good appointment tomorrow.

I wont be getting 3/4D scan, redundancy is rubbish, cannot afford much at the moment and hubby says its a waste of money :(


----------



## emma1985

Euronova said:


> Abi I have no idea! But if you are worried call the doctor or midwife today! Even just to put your mind at eases! I hope you feel better soon!
> emma- i like Audrey a lot.
> I think we have pretty much decided on a name for our little boy. We want to call him Elliot ( middle names are traditionally the grandad so eithe Elliot Michel Timothy or Elliot Timothy Michel)
> Going to put the deposit on my green uppababby pram today, than off for a yummy mummy massage at Harrods and lunch with OH.
> LO has been kicking loads in the last 4 days, before I could be a day or two without feeling much but it's becoming more regular. OH put his hand on my tummy last night and I told him he might have to e patient as I wasn't feeling anything then. But instantly the baby gave this massive kick right into his palm! You should have seen the look on his face!

Elliott is a lovely name,

Very jelous of your massage, I did have the day off but have to go in for a few hours :(

I caanot wait till I can feel outside kicks.


----------



## babyd0310

Abi, I would try not to worry hun, I had this alot with Grace and had it a couple of times this pregnancy aswell - my midwife just told me to rest and eat and drink regularly, it could be your blood pressure is low or your anaemic so mention it to your midwife as she might want to do a blood test :hugs:
As for the 4d scan, it was absolutely amazing to see baby in 4d yesterday, but I am not sure I would spend the money on it, unless I was rich and could splash it about abit!


----------



## RedRose19

dont forget abi your baby will have times that they sleep too :hugs: i find this little one has got her own routine now :haha: she barely kicks in the mornings then awakes up mid morning to afternoon your bubs prob is asleep or turned away you cant feel them as much. the dizziness im not sure could be maybe you got up a little too quickly? if your concerned id call your midwife just for reassurance. :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

i really really want a 3d/4d scan :cry: oh missed the last two scans and i just want him to see her moving around!


----------



## Euronova

Hey Ladies, 
I am not going to have a 4d scan cause we already gave in and found the sex so we want to keep a bit of a surprise as to what the baby will look like :haha:
However I received an offer in the post today that might temp a few of you!!

4D scan from Pekaboo - West Sussex - £88 : 5-10 min DVD of scan in 4D + colour prints + 3D images on CD + wellbeing check (+ 37 week position check for £10)

Just ordered our pram :) getting it end of March so we will practise walking with the dogs :D
Also looked at the paccapod changing bag and really like the Logan one and OH likes it too (not too girly) so will get that when we get the pram :)
And just ordered a UV light soother on the go steriliser (I love gadgets!!), we are not even sure the baby will be having soothers but let's face it, it prob will :haha: 
https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc...isplayA_140_10751_-1_14660_134018_10001_14052


----------



## FirstBean

Abic- I have been feeling dizzy and a bit shaky this morning too I have just eating so going to see if this makes it any better otherwise I think it will be a trip to the doctors tomorrow as I dont have a midwife appt till 20th march and I do think I am anemic like I was with Ollie as I am sure I got it round about this time last time.


----------



## abic77

Thanks for all your advice girls.....i really don't want to call the midwife because it would be the central midwife team and they were rude to me last time! When i had that week of REALLY intense painful headaches and I called for some reassurance and they just said i need to see my doctor! It takes ages to book a Dr's apt at my Drs too....if i didn't have the midwife apt tomorrow I would defo be calling etc but I figure there's not much they can do between now and then?? I had my BP checked about 3 weeks ago and all was fine? Oh well will just wait and see tomorrow.....i'm just feeling sorry for myself now :-( I don't think I feel AS dizzy as I did this morning but it's still there a bit really....its not like something that happens for a few seconds or minutes, it just feels constant woosy swimming head but will hopefully either feel better tomorrow or get some reassurance tomorrow at least!

I think i may have just felt a tiny kick but not sure......OMG why is being pregnant so flippin worrying?? Its gonna be none stop worry forever now!! I'm already scared about the whole cotdeath thing and what we can do to reduce the risk etc....a friend of mine told me about these things which monitor baby's breathing and will sound an alarm if there is no breathing for 30 seconds etc! dunno what they are or how much they cost but will need to do some research!

Just want today to be over now.....good job me & DH don't do valentines coz he'd be in for a really shit night tonight!!

PS I have just booked my 4D scan for 3rd March!!! Can't wait already....haven't paid a deposit or anything so can always change my mind!! Not gonna tell DH that i haven't paid anything tho coz he will think i've just wasted £100!!!!


----------



## abic77

PS i've justified spending the money by the fact that i haven't been out drinking etc for months and therefore saved tons of money! Oh and usually go skiing at this time of year and haven't done that either so there's more money saved!!!!


----------



## cliqmo

Hi Ladies,

I have developed a terrible habit of reading and running so I am sorry for that :blush: 

I am so sorry for those of you with worries or concerns in your pregnancy, I am sure everything is going along okay but just take care of yourselves in the meantime :thumbup: 

Our little Sproglett certainly seems to be a lively little monster, very feisty now with surefire kicks and nudges if I turn over in the night or rest an arm on my belly... the other day I placed a tub of Ben and Jerries on my bump blush:) and you could see it bouncing as she was pummeling it :haha: :cloud9:


----------



## broodybelle

Just had a phone call to say that my cousin, who is 27 weeks pregnant is in surgery and they have had to deliver the baby. She was in hospital over new year with horrific pains and then they got better, she was re-admitted last night and was put on morphine whilst they carried out tests. 

The doctors think it has something to do with her pancreas and so she is in theatre as I type. She has had a little boy (not that she knows this) and he is doing okay. He is 2lb4oz which is a good weight for 27 weeks, so hopefully he will be okay. Not sure what they will find is wrong with her though. Her husband is in pieces as he doesn't know what to do or where to be!

Just really scared for her and for the baby. Things change so quickly with tiny babies. Praying that everything will be okay. Can't imagine having my baby 3 weeks from now.

In pieces right now. Just didn't expect this to happen. Makes me so glad that everything has been okay with me so far and we'll just continue to pray that that continues. 

Sorry to bring a bit of a downer to the thread but I'm at home on my own. :o(


----------



## cliqmo

Sending love and hugs to your family Broodybelle, keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## Euronova

How horrible! I hope she pulls through and the baby is ok. At 27 weeks the odds are really good. 
Keep us posted!


----------



## RedRose19

it sounds like they are both fighters, im sure they both will make it through :[email protected] 27 weeks is usually ok and he sounds like a good weight :hugs:


----------



## babyd0310

Big hugs broodybelle :hugs: I posted a while ago to say my friend had her little boy at 27 weeks and he is home and well now. Sending love x


----------



## harri

:hugs: :hugs: praying for your family broodybelle!!! Xxx


----------



## FirstBean

Broodybelle- Big :hugs: thoughts go out to your cousin and her little boy he is a really good weight hope all goes well.


----------



## LittleBird

Abi, one of my buddies here on BnB was experiencing low blood pressure and apparently that is quite common in pregnancy. I wonder if that's why you're feeling this way? I don't think you should feel badly about calling to discuss your symptoms -- it's better to be safe than sorry! I have been feeling more tired than usual and something is happening when I am up doing a lot -- I can hear my heart beating in my ears. Not sure what the medical term is, but I told the doctor today and he recommended I start taking iron supplements. So there are things you can do if you're not feeling right!



broodybelle said:


> Just had a phone call to say that my cousin, who is 27 weeks pregnant is in surgery and they have had to deliver the baby. She was in hospital over new year with horrific pains and then they got better, she was re-admitted last night and was put on morphine whilst they carried out tests.
> 
> The doctors think it has something to do with her pancreas and so she is in theatre as I type. She has had a little boy (not that she knows this) and he is doing okay. He is 2lb4oz which is a good weight for 27 weeks, so hopefully he will be okay. Not sure what they will find is wrong with her though. Her husband is in pieces as he doesn't know what to do or where to be!
> 
> Just really scared for her and for the baby. Things change so quickly with tiny babies. Praying that everything will be okay. Can't imagine having my baby 3 weeks from now.
> 
> In pieces right now. Just didn't expect this to happen. Makes me so glad that everything has been okay with me so far and we'll just continue to pray that that continues.
> 
> Sorry to bring a bit of a downer to the thread but I'm at home on my own. :o(

Broodybelle -- I know this is a scary time for your cousin and her baby! I hope that everything works out for both of them. Yes, 27 weeks is early, but there are babies born even younger that come out just fine. Keep praying for the best outcome!


----------



## harri

Hope your mw appointment goes ok today Abi! 

Woohoo I'm no longer a papaya! Helloooo eggplant :haha: 

How's everyone doing today? Anyone struggling with sleeping? I can't get comfortable and I wake so many times in the night! I'm exhausted by morning! :cry: xxx


----------



## abic77

Broody....I'm so sorry to hear about your cousin hun....sending lots of hugs and get well soon to them both. As the other girls have said it sounds like he has a really good weight and they are both in the best place to get the best care so keep everything crossed and pray that they are both well soon 

Has there been any more developments since you posted last night hun?


----------



## abic77

harri said:


> Hope your mw appointment goes ok today Abi!
> 
> Woohoo I'm no longer a papaya! Helloooo eggplant :haha:
> 
> How's everyone doing today? Anyone struggling with sleeping? I can't get comfortable and I wake so many times in the night! I'm exhausted by morning! :cry: xxx

YES YES YES!!!!! I feel exactly the same....before I was getting up a million times a night to weewee but now i am just so restless that i keep waking myself up all night! Having bad scary dreams and am obsessing about bubs movement subconsciously i think that i'm just not getting a solid nights sleep!

Going to bed around 9.30, reading til i'm tired and then lights out at 10-10.30ish and i'm awake again (like wide awake and could get up) at 4am.....usually lay awake til about 5.30 then fall asleep and my alarm goes off at 6am so then have to get up and am exhausted!

I was thinking last night in the middle of the night that went we go into labour and if it lasts a couple of days then potentially we may be awake for 2-3 days before bubs is born (this has happened to several of my friends)....anyway normally if you don't sleep for a few days you always know you'll catch up at some point but then when new baby is here there is just gonna be no opportunty to catch up!!! That really scares me because i need my sleep to keep me sane! I can manage and function without sleep but my depression and anxiety creeps back in when i'm tired and just can't handle that and am especially concerned coz of the whole post natal depression thing!!!

I may need to actually give in and accept help (eg MIL taking LO for a few hours as a one off so i can have a nap etc.....not something i wanted to have to do but may need to!)


----------



## abic77

PS HARRI - congrats on being a papaya!!!


----------



## abic77

LittleBird said:


> Abi, one of my buddies here on BnB was experiencing low blood pressure and apparently that is quite common in pregnancy. I wonder if that's why you're feeling this way? I don't think you should feel badly about calling to discuss your symptoms -- it's better to be safe than sorry! I have been feeling more tired than usual and something is happening when I am up doing a lot -- I can hear my heart beating in my ears. Not sure what the medical term is, but I told the doctor today and he recommended I start taking iron supplements. So there are things you can do if you're not feeling right!
> 
> 
> 
> broodybelle said:
> 
> 
> Just had a phone call to say that my cousin, who is 27 weeks pregnant is in surgery and they have had to deliver the baby. She was in hospital over new year with horrific pains and then they got better, she was re-admitted last night and was put on morphine whilst they carried out tests.
> 
> The doctors think it has something to do with her pancreas and so she is in theatre as I type. She has had a little boy (not that she knows this) and he is doing okay. He is 2lb4oz which is a good weight for 27 weeks, so hopefully he will be okay. Not sure what they will find is wrong with her though. Her husband is in pieces as he doesn't know what to do or where to be!
> 
> Just really scared for her and for the baby. Things change so quickly with tiny babies. Praying that everything will be okay. Can't imagine having my baby 3 weeks from now.
> 
> In pieces right now. Just didn't expect this to happen. Makes me so glad that everything has been okay with me so far and we'll just continue to pray that that continues.
> 
> Sorry to bring a bit of a downer to the thread but I'm at home on my own. :o(
> 
> Broodybelle -- I know this is a scary time for your cousin and her baby! I hope that everything works out for both of them. Yes, 27 weeks is early, but there are babies born even younger that come out just fine. Keep praying for the best outcome!Click to expand...

Hey LIttlebird - thanks for the advice hun....I think i know what you mean about the HB in your ear thing as I have had that lots of times....not sure what causes it as my BP has always been fine (sometimes on the low side of normal but never actually high or low) - let me know how you get on with that hun!

I know i shouldn't feel bad calling the Dr...i don't really feel bad, more just what's the point as i just feel like i get passed from pillar to post and end up having to book an apt for 2 weeks away and seeing as though i have the midwife this morning i decided just to leave it! Felt rubbish and spinny headed right up til about 3 pm yesterday but then felt absolutely fine!! it was weird! In fact i felt so good that decided to treat DH to a curry out last night (although i forgot my purse and he ended up paying anyway - ha!)

Gonna mention the dizziness thing to the MW this morning and also my 'funny turn' on thurs last week when i went woosy and my hands all swelled up etc!

Hope you're ear thing works itself out soon chick xoxoxoxo


----------



## harri

abic77 said:


> harri said:
> 
> 
> Hope your mw appointment goes ok today Abi!
> 
> Woohoo I'm no longer a papaya! Helloooo eggplant :haha:
> 
> How's everyone doing today? Anyone struggling with sleeping? I can't get comfortable and I wake so many times in the night! I'm exhausted by morning! :cry: xxx
> 
> YES YES YES!!!!! I feel exactly the same....before I was getting up a million times a night to weewee but now i am just so restless that i keep waking myself up all night! Having bad scary dreams and am obsessing about bubs movement subconsciously i think that i'm just not getting a solid nights sleep!
> 
> Going to bed around 9.30, reading til i'm tired and then lights out at 10-10.30ish and i'm awake again (like wide awake and could get up) at 4am.....usually lay awake til about 5.30 then fall asleep and my alarm goes off at 6am so then have to get up and am exhausted!
> 
> I was thinking last night in the middle of the night that went we go into labour and if it lasts a couple of days then potentially we may be awake for 2-3 days before bubs is born (this has happened to several of my friends)....anyway normally if you don't sleep for a few days you always know you'll catch up at some point but then when new baby is here there is just gonna be no opportunty to catch up!!! That really scares me because i need my sleep to keep me sane! I can manage and function without sleep but my depression and anxiety creeps back in when i'm tired and just can't handle that and am especially concerned coz of the whole post natal depression thing!!!
> 
> I may need to actually give in and accept help (eg MIL taking LO for a few hours as a one off so i can have a nap etc.....not something i wanted to have to do but may need to!)Click to expand...

I am so worried about this! I am so crappy without sleep! I hope I have a sleepy baby in the first few days! Xxx


----------



## harri

Am I eating too much fruit at work ladies? Can too much be bad? 




I'm so paranoid I will be hungry and succumb to the vending machine I'm coming prepared but I do get through most of it in a day! 

I just have a tomato and basil mugshot for lunch though!


----------



## Euronova

I have the pulsating heartbeat in the ear too and no prob with my blood pressure. It's a form of tinitus and it's actually just a sign that you are pregnant. Apparently up to 60% of pregnant women will have it at some point in pregnancy, it's due to the increased blood flow :)


----------



## abic77

harri said:


> Am I eating too much fruit at work ladies? Can too much be bad?
> 
> View attachment 340282
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so paranoid I will be hungry and succumb to the vending machine I'm coming prepared but I do get through most of it in a day!
> 
> I just have a tomato and basil mugshot for lunch though!

OMG I am so jealous of how strong willed you are!!!!

My desk often looks the same but then it just sits there and goes off as i don't generally eat it! I may eat the grapes and banana but i usually put chocolate spread on bananas to make them more edible! I HATE fruit and veg with a passion and it's so hard for me to eat this crap!

I have had a currant teacake for brekkie and am now downing a blackcurrant and soda so my wee is less yellow when i pee in the bottle in about 10 mins time!!!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Abi don't worry about the sleep thing... yes that does happen and you will be KNACKERED at first as baby will be wanting to feed every 2-4 hours for the first few weeks, but you manage. I hadn't slept for 48 hours when Holly was born. I was feeling crampy on the Thursday night so couldn't sleep at all then ended up getting out of bed at 3am to sit on the toilet (I thought I needed a poo, but I was actually in labour ha ha) so when I had her on Saturday morning, the last time I had slept was Wednesday night! So I was shattered. But newborns sleep A LOT at first and you just have to do what I didn't do and sleep when baby does. I didn't and tried to do housework and go on facebook and stuff, but I bloody wish I did! Holly was one of these babies with day and night mixed up at first and so she was awake from 2am til 6am for the first 6 weeks!! I was knackered. Anyway, you will most probably feel like a zombie for the first 6 weeks or so, I had no idea what day/time it was or anything but it does get better. And if you sleep during the day when baby does you would feel a lot better. It's just getting used to broken sleep that's the thing. Now this time, I won't have the opportunity to sleep when baby sleeps anyway as I will have Holly during the day! I will be SHATTERED!!


----------



## babyd0310

Good luck at the midwife abi! And don't worry about the no sleep thing, you find a way to cope!! I didn't sleep for days as was in early labour for 4 days and then went in to have her on the sunday evening and didn't have her till the Monday afternoon, and then was really poorly in hospital for nearly a week! DH also only had a week paternity, so by the time I got home he had to go back to work :( I am hoping it will be alot different this time as DH is now self employed, so can have more time off to help me out especially as will have Grace this time aswell


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Broodybelle...thinking of you and your family. Hope everything turns out well :hugs:

Banana day! :happydance:

I have nothing to report, just plodding along fine. I'm not having broken sleep yet but I can't seem to sleep past 9am any more, even if I don't need to get up.

When does nesting kick in? My house could do with a good clean but I haven't had the motivation to do it :blush:


----------



## RedRose19

my nesting seems to come and go at the min lol, one day ive loads of energy and clean the house..others i have no energy and its usually on the days i need to clean it for guests the next day or something lol


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Girls,

Abi I hope your okay now about the movement thing. I have exactly the same thing and get really worried and then she starts shuffling around in there so I am getting better at not worrying when I don't feel much for a couple of days!

How strange about the heart beating in the ears, my friend is 4 weeks behind me and has just emailed me to say she has this problem and what does it mean etc I can now give her the feedback from you guys!

Harri congrats on being an eggplant hun! Time is really whizzing by now isn't it! I have my 25 week midwife appt on Fri so need to makle sure I get my Matb1 form so I can tell work when I am leaving!!

By the way very jelous of your fruit I left all of mine at home today and meeting my friend for a coffee so woried I will succumb to a cake!!! I have now gained about 1st 4lbs eeek!!! xx


----------



## gemgem77

Broodybelle I forgot to say I am thinking of you and your family, it must be awful what your going through and i hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## broodybelle

Hi all,

Thanks for all your messages.

Turns out that baby saved my cousin's life. He went into distress so they had to deliver him and whilst she was having the c-section the scans came back that they had taken and they instantly operated on her. It was something to do with her bowel and lower intestine and if they hadn't operated when they did, she would be dead. They have had to give her a colostomy though, which is a lot for a 23 year old to have to deal with along side having a preemie baby. They are hoping that they may be able to reverse the colostomy and get enough of her bowel working in 6 months for her to lead a slightly more normal life.

Baby (still nameless) had a good night and he was actually 2lb6oz which is even better. Just hope she gets to see him soon.

Off to Barcelona in a couple of hours- really need a break.

Enjoy the rest of your week ladies. Thanks again.

xx


----------



## gemgem77

Oh thank god their okay. The poor girl that is a lot to deal with but at least she is alive and her and baby are in the right place for a speedy recovery.

Have a fantastic time in Barcelona hun xx


----------



## babyd0310

That's great news, hopefully they will both fully recover soon. Have a lovely time away - very jealous!xx


----------



## abic77

Broodybellw - that is amazing news and so so pleased everything is ok! It is amazing how people cope and hopefully the joy that her baby brings her will make up for the crappy stuff until she can get her bowel back....really hope that it all works out. I know we don't know her but there's a load of people on here championing her and her baby's recovery!

Have an amazing break hun...you deserve it! x


----------



## RedRose19

thats such good news :hugs: i hope you have a good break away :)

i wish i was going away somewhere :hissy: tho saying that im finding it hard to walk around for too long without paying for it that night or the next day. 
i didnt get much sleep last night either, i kept getting painful kicks into the ribs! it was such a sudden awakening! 

were having a house warming 2mor! so excited its the first time our friends will be seeing the house since we moved.. im suppose to be cleaning right now but just no energy ill make my self get up soon :lol:


----------



## harri

So glad things are ok for them broodybelle! :hugs: Have a great trip!

Don't worry GemGem, I'm up by 1st 6lb :haha: trying to counteract it with the fruit :haha: 

I haven't got a nesting feeling yet, I can't wait to enjoy cleaning haha! 
Hope your house warming goes well Redrose! 

Xx


----------



## harri

Yay for banana day Louise! :happydance: 
X


----------



## RedRose19

the other day i went over board with the cleaning (addicted to dettol at the mo) and cleaned the floors and bathrooms and kitchen sides with dettol and hot water... my god the house smelt lovely to me.. my oh was like omg it smells too clean :rofl:


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

We're planning to decorate before baby arrives but I want to give the house a good spring clean first since there's no point in painting over dust :haha: I really can't be bothered though and other stuff keeps coming up. I'm starting to get annoyed with myself for putting it off :dohh:


----------



## abic77

OMG have just returned from my first proper exercise class (pre & post natal circuits) and i literally can't walk! I think i have done myself more harm and my SPD (which has been very very mild up til now) is friggin killing me!

The weird thing is with this spd thing is that it doesn't actually hurt to open my legs but it is just really painful afterwards.....like the pain is almost in my fanny bone area?? i am fine when i'm sat down but it REALLY hurts when i put weight on my legs???

BTW when i say it really hurts, it's clearly no where near as painful as emzy.....soz hun i just can't imagine how bad yours must be coz even a mild one kills!!!

Emzy - how was your 2nd physio btw?

OMG my friend has had her sweep this morning and they said she is 1-2cm ?? does that mean she will prob have it soon ???? She's booked in to be induced next thurs if not!


----------



## abic77

Re the nesting thing....i really hope i don't get it coz i friggin hate cleaning and besides my MIL insists on being our cleaner....who am i to stop her?

I have this thing where if stuff doesn't work out for me (ie if i'm trying to tidy or clean something and it just won't go as tidy or as clean as i want it to i get UBER SUPER angry and ball my eyes out and throw things and make it 10 times worse)...so i figure what's the point!!!


----------



## FirstBean

I was 2cm on the Saturday morning the day before I give brith to Ollie so 24hours later I ha him so she may well have her baby soon abi but I am sure some people can be 1-2cm for a while or slow labour just all depends on the person tell her to go for long walks.
I have days of wanting to clean and days I not wanting to but I am always like that when I clean though I properly clean and can end up doing loads.


----------



## RedRose19

is it normal to get achey period like pains at this point in pregnancy? its similar to the strecthing pains in the first tri


----------



## babyd0310

I went through a little stage of nesting a couple of weeks ago, but it soon stopped! House is a tip, but I made lists at work today of what needs doing so we can start getting organised and actually buying stuff! 
Oh and I found this the other day, it's a pregnancy weight gain tracker if any of you are worried about how much you should be putting on - I thought I'd put on way to much so far, but it actually is normal! https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-weight-gain-estimator


----------



## babyd0310

RedRose19 said:


> is it normal to get achey period like pains at this point in pregnancy? its similar to the strecthing pains in the first tri

I have been getting a few pains, but put that down to my bladder infection. Not been getting period type pains, are they all the time? It is prob just everything moving about in there and moving further up maybe?


----------



## LittleBird

harri said:


> Am I eating too much fruit at work ladies? Can too much be bad?
> 
> View attachment 340282
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so paranoid I will be hungry and succumb to the vending machine I'm coming prepared but I do get through most of it in a day!
> 
> I just have a tomato and basil mugshot for lunch though!

Your fruit looks great, and as far as I know, you can't overdo it. :) Typically during pregnancy, I can't make myself eat many fruits or veggies but I had a really good salad last night for dinner and I'm still alive! :haha:



Emzywemzy said:


> Anyway, you will most probably feel like a zombie for the first 6 weeks or so, I had no idea what day/time it was or anything but it does get better. And if you sleep during the day when baby does you would feel a lot better. It's just getting used to broken sleep that's the thing. Now this time, I won't have the opportunity to sleep when baby sleeps anyway as I will have Holly during the day! I will be SHATTERED!!

Good description of the way you feel after having a baby! I was a little worried about how that would work when ds2 was born, but I finally helped ds1 understand that a sleeping baby meant quiet time. And he has always been pretty independent so he'd color or watch a movie or play with toys in the same room while I napped. He has always been so gentle with me when I'm sleeping. DH, on the other hand, gets jumped on and wrestled with. The boys really don't give him much slack when it comes to naps. If dad is home, it is time to play!

Broodybelle, I really hope the next few months will get better for her and the baby! It sounds like it was a miracle that they did the surgery when they did and she will have a chance at raising her baby!


----------



## RedRose19

babyd0310 said:


> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> is it normal to get achey period like pains at this point in pregnancy? its similar to the strecthing pains in the first tri
> 
> I have been getting a few pains, but put that down to my bladder infection. Not been getting period type pains, are they all the time? It is prob just everything moving about in there and moving further up maybe?Click to expand...

yeah its a constant pain at the mo.. i cant just called a midwife or doc here i have to go in if i wanna talk to them and that will cost me 60 euro which i just dont have this week :nope: i hate how here you cant just go to the doc if you have a problem :cry:


----------



## babyd0310

RedRose19 said:


> babyd0310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> is it normal to get achey period like pains at this point in pregnancy? its similar to the strecthing pains in the first tri
> 
> I have been getting a few pains, but put that down to my bladder infection. Not been getting period type pains, are they all the time? It is prob just everything moving about in there and moving further up maybe?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah its a constant pain at the mo.. i cant just called a midwife or doc here i have to go in if i wanna talk to them and that will cost me 60 euro which i just dont have this week :nope: i hate how here you cant just go to the doc if you have a problem :cry:Click to expand...

Oh hun :hugs: maybe have a nice warm bath and go to bed with a hot water bottle? And if it is still bad can you go to A+E?x


----------



## abic77

babyd0310 said:


> I went through a little stage of nesting a couple of weeks ago, but it soon stopped! House is a tip, but I made lists at work today of what needs doing so we can start getting organised and actually buying stuff!
> Oh and I found this the other day, it's a pregnancy weight gain tracker if any of you are worried about how much you should be putting on - I thought I'd put on way to much so far, but it actually is normal! https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-weight-gain-estimator

This is awesome thanks babyd! My dot is on the upper limit line!!!


----------



## abic77

So...went to the midwife this morning and all is well with me and bubs  no HB today as she said coz i've had movements they don't bother with the HB which i was a bit disappointed with!

Anyway my bump is measuring 27cm which she said is over a cm too big....she said it's not too much of a problem but not to get any bigger than 5cm too big as they will need to refer me to the diabetes clinic! she was basically telling me that i have a cm too much flab!!

Yippeeee i love my flabby protective blubber thats actually keeping bubs warm!


----------



## RedRose19

babyd0310 said:


> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyd0310 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedRose19 said:
> 
> 
> is it normal to get achey period like pains at this point in pregnancy? its similar to the strecthing pains in the first tri
> 
> I have been getting a few pains, but put that down to my bladder infection. Not been getting period type pains, are they all the time? It is prob just everything moving about in there and moving further up maybe?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah its a constant pain at the mo.. i cant just called a midwife or doc here i have to go in if i wanna talk to them and that will cost me 60 euro which i just dont have this week :nope: i hate how here you cant just go to the doc if you have a problem :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh hun :hugs: maybe have a nice warm bath and go to bed with a hot water bottle? And if it is still bad can you go to A+E?xClick to expand...

thanks for your support, its horrible cuz oh is out til 11 and im trying to figure out the gas heating (new place) but cant for the water, i had it on for a whole hour and the water is still luke temp.. i dunno if im suppose to adjust the temp some how :dohh: anyway hopefully i'll figure it out


----------



## babyd0310

Hope you managed to sort your hot water Redrose and hope you are feeling better this morning!
Well, my SPD has definitely arrived now :( been really uncomfortable for about a week, but couldn't get out of bed this morning and the pain is really bad. Need to go doctors to get referred to physio - should have done it a month ago when midwife said because now i'm gonna have to wait another month before I see anyone :(


----------



## emma1985

abic77 said:


> So...went to the midwife this morning and all is well with me and bubs  no HB today as she said coz i've had movements they don't bother with the HB which i was a bit disappointed with!
> 
> Anyway my bump is measuring 27cm which she said is over a cm too big....she said it's not too much of a problem but not to get any bigger than 5cm too big as they will need to refer me to the diabetes clinic! she was basically telling me that i have a cm too much flab!!
> 
> Yippeeee i love my flabby protective blubber thats actually keeping bubs warm!


Mine was 26cm Abi, dont worry too uch,
Im glad all is well :happydance:, im getting a little more movement now, want more though!!

Hows the nursery going?
We still need to paint the walls, done ceiling only so far, oh and the gloassing needs doing too!


----------



## emma1985

RedRose19 said:


> the other day i went over board with the cleaning (addicted to dettol at the mo) and cleaned the floors and bathrooms and kitchen sides with dettol and hot water... my god the house smelt lovely to me.. my oh was like omg it smells too clean :rofl:

Dettol is fab isnt it! I clean with it too!!:blush:


----------



## RedRose19

i admit i also put it in the bath last night after i finally worked out th water .. :blush:


----------



## RedRose19

babyd i hope the doc can do something to help your pains :(
i had a v scary night, the pains got worse, so i went for a bath all was fine then i got out and my left arm started hurting and going tingly :shrug: it was like when u roll on your arm for too long and the fingers go dead.. i couldnt get the pain to stop so i went to bed hoping it was stop.. luckily it did, i woke this morning and my arm and bump are feeling much better and i think my bump was just moving up cuz its rock hard higher up now and i can feel ava move higher up


----------



## Emzywemzy

Morning girls

Talking of dettol and cleaning stuff, I got a weird craving for the smell of Flash All for One cleaning stuff when I was pregnant with Holly. It got really bad, I cleaned with it about 6 times a day then I'd put it on a cloth and carry it round with me inhaling it!! I think it's called Pica when you have cravings for non edible things. I used to really really want to eat it so bad, I used to salivate at the thought of it!! So weird!! I remember it started at about 30 weeks, so I will see if I get a weird craving for it again. I think it's meant to relate to some kind of deficiency when you crave non-edible things!

Red rose I had period pains all the way through with Holly, not so much this time though. Have they settled down now? They're very unnerving, I remember well!

Don't worry too much about fundal height as well, I always measured 3 weeks ahead but they weren't bothered. I think they said more than 3 and they send you for a growth scan. Holly was 2 weeks early though!

Baby D and Abi sorry to hear about the SPD :( It's bloody awful isn't it! I have to say, I am yet to see any improvement from physio, but on the plus side it hasn't really got any worse. I went for my 2nd appointment on Monday and she examined me and the hip she had manipulated had popped back to the same place it was in to start with, so the first session hadn't made any difference. She said it can take a few goes, so she did the same again and I'm seeing her again in a fortnight.

I'm starting to feel really tired again as I approach 3rd tri. I can not believe it's almost time for 3rd tri already! I remember getting very very tired in the middle of 3rd tri last time and I've started needing that afternoon nap already and I feel like I'm dragging myself around some days. It's starting to become a bit more real now though, I'm starting to realise I am actually going to have another baby in around 3 months! Crazy!

We've got quite a bit done, got all the baby stuff down from the loft, cleared the spare room which will now be the nursery, I've sorted Holly's clothes into sizes, all ready to be washed. I don't think we will have to buy any clothes for Evie's first year at least, she has so many! ha ha! We've got the car seat out and all the bedding, moses basket, towels, toys, steriliser etc out. Bought new bottles, nappies, wipes, breast pump, and crib bedding and I got my PJs for hospital the other day too. 

A piece of advise for me would be to take black/dark PJ bottoms into hospital with you. I was so, so glad I had loose black PJ bottoms and a strappy top. I bled much more than I thought I would after the birth (wore 2 maternity pads next to each other!) and you inevitably leak. I saw so many women with light coloured PJ bottoms or nighties with blood patches on them. So I specifically went out and got some dark PJ bottoms! They're not even maternity ones, just stretchy, soft normal ones as you do go down a bit after the birth. I guess I went down to looking about 5/6 months pregnant after the birth.

I've decided to go down and stay with my Mum and Dad for a week. They've been here visiting this last couple of days and have offered to take me back with them and bring me back in a weeks time. It's been so handy to have my mum look after Holly a lot and do a lot of the lifting and pram pushing, so think it'll do me good! Not to mention that Holly will get spoilt rotten! Anyway, so I will try and get on here and catch up but might not be able to post as often as usual.

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and has anyone else's boobs started to really hurt now?? Mine absolutely kill!! My nipples are on fire!! Oh well, preparing for milk so it's all good! 

Note to self, don't forget to buy lansinoh nipple cream...


----------



## FirstBean

RedRose- Glad your pains have stopped now I remember having them with Ollie and the next morning would wake p with a bigger bump :haha: so guessing it is maybe growth spurts but I know they can be worrying.

babyd- Sorry your SPD has got bad. Hope the physio will help you out a bit.

Emzy- I know all about the tiredness I have got it again already I cant remember being this tired at this stage with Ollie I am having to have the odd afternoon nap not everyday but somedays :haha:
I agree on the dark pjs bottoms I took dark ones in to and was very glad. I really need to get a move on and start getting things sorted I want to get my pram out and cleaned and sell that one I need to look for a new one get all Ollies clothes out and sell what I can of them as wont be needing the boys clothes anymore. I am keeping the odd boy outfit just incase lil one had a hiding willy (paranoid I know :haha:) i have bought a swing for lil girl as only had a bouncy chair last time and have bought one outfit I think when I was pregnant with Ollie I had everything sorted by now I need to get a wriggle on as before I know it, it will be June :haha:


----------



## babyd0310

Emzy you have done so much! I am really really getting unsettled now as we haven't done/got anything and not even sure about where baby is sleeping yet :( really need to get sorted. 
You made me laugh about smelling the flash, I have a thing about smells anyway and constantly have dh scarf around me with his aftershave on haha!
I didn't get any help from the physio last time, they sent me to a group session which really didn't help at all! My nipples are also on fire, but not as bad as I had with Grace. One thing I have escaped this time is heartburn - I suffered badly from day 1 last time, but not had it all so far!
Redrose, glad the pains have settled down abit and glad the other girls have also experienced them to put your mind at rest!


----------



## RedRose19

thanks ladies i feel much better now, i was so anxious yesterday that it was bh or something that i did nothing yesterday just rested.. it really helped. ive got a house warming tonight so my friend is gonna help me today :) i still have the period like ache but its not as bad as yesterday, i might take some paracetamol and put it outta my head as i know its just stretching pains.. also i got my first stretch mark :cry:
emzy i have been getting sore boobs and nips but mostly if im cold..


----------



## gemgem77

Afternoon Girls,

Redrose glad your feeling better today, there is nothing worse than being on your own and feeling like that.
Babyd sorry to hear your spd is bad it sounds terrible and I am touching wood I don't get it!
Abi really glad your midwife appointment went well. I looked at the link for watching our weight and I think I am actually over the top line :dohh:

Have a lovely time at your mum and dads Emzy the break will do you good. Funny you should say about painful nipples I have been getting it really bad but like Redrose said only when I'm really cold, they are so painful though that I want to pull them off!!!


----------



## broodybelle

Glad you're feeling better Redrose. So hard not to worry at every pain.
Sounds like people are starting to get organised, useful tip about dark coloured pj bottoms. Thanks.
Barcelona is beautiful. Have spent most of the day wandering and I'm absolutely knackered. Feet hurt, bump hurts and I'm ready for a napl. Lovely to get some sunshine though. Thankfully the hot el room has a bed that you can move up and down automatically. So have my feet raised up in a bid to bring them back to life!
My cousin has called her little boy Leo Arthur. 
Xxx


----------



## jelly tots

afternoon,

hope everyone is well, ive tried to have a good read through and catch up since i was last on at the weekend but you guys post way to quick lol. if i miss anything out i apologise, i obviously need to make more of an effort to get on here more lol.

loving all of the bump pics, they are fab to look at, plus nice to see everyones little bumps getting bigger :)

for those worrying about the gtt, try not to apparently in a lot of areas they make all ladies do them whether they have any traces/high bmi or not. but then obviously some areas only do it in those cases, you just need to think of it as a morning off work. and no matter what your results, obviously we hope for good ones! they will come up with the best way to manage it, best to be safe than sorry. when i was in lincoln i didnt have to have one, but now i have moved to shropshire they do want me to.

as for feeling kicks, im getting them really regular now, but i have started to notice patterns of timings, im currently being hoofed right now :), as for the area where they are felt, i do feel them quite low down still, only very occaisionally higher up nearer under my belly button.
for those worrying about frequency, try not to worry too much, i still have odd days where i dont feel anything or very little.

glad your scan went well babyd, lovely pics and very lucky you managed to see in 4d. fx all the growth scans go well for you.
we have been thinking about maybe going for another scan or a 4d one, but we are a bit worried that we will accidently find out the sex if we do that, also i want to leave what baby looks like as a surprise, so will probably just stick with the two we have already had, at the moment our money is quite tight until the house sells so be best off buying the bedding or something instead.

Its fab that everyone is now all buying things, i pick up my moses basket today when ive finished work, will have to upload a pic of it later. i managed to get it for £10 on ebay with the rocking stand. it was only used for 6 weeks so in very good condition, just need to get a new mattress for it which will only be about £12. thats a saving of nearly £60 for the one i was going to get :)

broodybelle, so sorry to hear about your cousin, glad everything is well with them both now, with her being young she will cope fine with it all, although may be a bit much. i know its a bit different but crohns runs in hubsters family, his brother and sister both have it and they were told at a young age they would have to have a colostomy bag fitted after so long as their gut would need removing. fingers crossed they can revert back quite soon, although with it having saved her life im sure she wont feel too badly about it. it will be a bit of a pain but you can still do everything you could before, just a bit of forward lanning sometimes instead. glad baby leo has put weight on, im sure he will do brilliantly and be a little fighter. have a fabulous time away and make sure you relax.

as for being uncomfortable sleeping - i have this every night, i dont often have to get up for a pee anymore but i seem to wake up every few hours to feel wide awake, massively uncomfortable and a bit frustrated im not getting my full 8 hours. so this week i have been proper knackered and cannot wait for the weekend when i can have a proper lie in.

on the subject of eating i think i am having way too much during the day. i find though if i dont eat enough i get a horrible acidy taste in the back of my mouth that nearly makes me sick. i dont have breakfast at home as i cant eat when i first get up, i get up at 7 and leave the house by half past. so i have a banana when i get into the office with a cup of fruit tea, then an hour later have a hot cross bun or some snack a jacks or cereal bar, another hour or so later i have either cheesestrings/dunkers, then i have my crisps about half 12 and my main lunch of either soup/mugshot/sandwich, then my yogurt half hour later, my apple or grapes etc an hour after that, and to keep my energy up my penguin. if im still a bit hungry a handfull of dried fruit and nuts. feel such a pig now thats written down. for tea though i have my main meal, then either an ice lolly or a slice of homemade cake or something and nothing usually after that. im drinking 8+ glasses of water/squash a day so im not dehydrated instead.

dont know how you guys can love cleaning, i cant stand the smell of cleaning products at the moment, hubster has to do all of that housework. i tend to stick to washing, the dishes, hoovering etc that doesnt involve any cleaning fluids. yak!

on monday i started doing pregancy yoga and i have to say im feeling good now, a lot better in my legs etc and not feeling so much pain there anymore. spoke to my midwife on tuesday when i had my home visit and she said it sounds like its helping so to carry on with that. she doesnt think i have spd so thats a bit of a releif. well ill see how i get on, but i do recommend the classes if you can get to them, not only for the gentle stretching etc but also good for the breathing techniques. plus movements you can use to help speed up the process etc so all good :)
home visit went well and got to hear the heartbeat again which made our valentines day. although it has gone up now, was 144 last time and was 158 this time, must have been proper wriggling around.

anyways i better get going as time to leave work. will catch up later when got back from picking up the basket.

laters xx


----------



## FirstBean

Quick question ladies are your movements still low mine are very low I cant remember what they were like with Ollie at this point.


----------



## babyd0310

FirstBean said:


> Quick question ladies are your movements still low mine are very low I cant remember what they were like with Ollie at this point.

Mine move around quite abit, they are low this evening but sometimes are up round my belly button!x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Mine are all really low, much lower than hollys were!


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

I'm feeling movement all over the place. Sometimes very low and sometimes near my belly button - and everywhere in between. Baby obviously still has lots of room to swim around!


----------



## razra

morning everyone, can I ask is anyone else unbelievably tired? I actually gave in and went to bed at 7.30 last night and slept right through till a pee break at 4am and then slept again until 6.30am and I am still tired could quite happily go back to bed! Had all my iron levels etc checked a few weeks ago and they were fine. 

Starting to get so fed up with not getting anything done as Im either asleep or wanting to be! I feel like all I do is work and sleep LOL

Congrats to everyone that has had scans and found out what they are having :)

Thanks for the tips Emzy I'll write them down so I dont forget nearer the time.
Glad to see i'm not the only one suffereing extreme tiredness too

Hugs to those of you suffering the dreaded SPD :(


----------



## RedRose19

i can feel baby all over.. how can you tell if you have a lying low placenta? cuz i think i could have one as i can feel baby all over and thought there would be a patch i wouldnt cuz of the placenta


----------



## razra

I have a low lying placenta (it partially covers the cervix and then comes up at the front as my partner puts it "like big granny pants")and it was picked up on my scans. So I would imagine they would have told you at the 20 week scan as I have to go back for another one at 34 weeks to see if it has moved.

I dont really feel bubs at all at the moment and was told I may not until aprrox 25 weeks :( so I'm really jealous of those of you that can feel baby kicking.


----------



## RedRose19

they never checked for the placenta at my last appt :( i just thought i should have a part that i cant feel baby and since i can feel her move all over im starting to wonder if my placenta is low.. if your placenta is lying low do you have to have a c section?


----------



## Euronova

they would have looked at the placenta position during your 2 scans. If they did not mention it was low then it is prob normal. Mine is low on the left side but does not go over the cervix so they think it will be fine but I am still having a scan at 34 weeks to check it has moved completely out the way (they tend to grow upward with the baby so usually are not a problem in the end... if it stays over the cervix they can recommend a c-section as there are more risks of heavy bleeding in labour)
I feel taps and kicks all over but thinking about it I never feel any on the bottom left corner of my tummy so prob where the placenta is attached :)
Weighed myself this morning and put on 2 pounds in like 2 days! will try and have a light day today as i really want to stay on track!!! Hopefully it's only cause i had a fairly big meal last night!


----------



## razra

If it doesnt move then yes i will :nope: as it partially covers the cervix. Not sure how much it has to move to be ok.

They seemed pretty confident it should move as its attached to the front wall so it should get pulled up out of the way as my bump gets bigger


----------



## Emzywemzy

Mines low lying they found out at my 20 week scan and I have to go back at 32 weeks. Could be that yours is posterior (at the back of the womb) and so you feel them all over. I had a low lying placenta last time too at 20 weeks but it moved by 32. It's quite unusual for them not to move by 36 weeks but if they don't, then yes you have to have a section x


----------



## RedRose19

oh i didnt think of that possible it could be? they told me they dont check where the placenta is here til 32 weeks which i think its stupid if someone went into early labour. 
they even forgot to test my sil's fr streb (which here is meant to be done between 35-37 weeks) they only did it this week at 39 weeks and found out she does infact have it, and if she had gone into early labour the baby could of gotten sick. do you get checked in the uk for that?


----------



## Emzywemzy

We don't get routinely tested for it in my area but I know some areas do x


----------



## Emzywemzy

100 days to go!!!


----------



## RedRose19

here is my 23 week bump ladies.. 

and yayy emzy for nearly double digits til baby :)
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20120217_17.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cliqmo

Morning ladies, 

Had my 25wk midwife appointment today and all is going well :thumbup: 

Heard little ones heartbeat (130bpm) :cloud9: and measuring 25cm exactly for fundal height

Next appointment scheduled for 28wks to have Anti D injection 

I hope you are all well and happy xx


----------



## abic77

Hello everyone! OMG it's the freaking weekend all long last!!! I think we're all feeling abit the same with the tiredness by the sounds of things!

Redrose - are you talking about Strep B?? I asked this same question on here a few days ago and doesn't sound like most people got the test. A friend of mine told me to insist on the test but i don't know at which point that happens??? I thought it was during labour???

I had my follow up heamotologist appt this morning....was expecting to see the consultant i saw last time for her to tell me about my blood results etc but when they called me in I went straight into the scanning room with a different consultant! Anyway although at my 20 wk scan they said it's prob a girl, i did come out feeling a bit of an anticlimax coz she jsut sounded so unsure...anyway they took me in today and literally were like, due to the blodd condition we must confirm that you're not carrying a boy due to the risks to the baby in labour if it is a boy. So they did a spefic sexing scan for me and it's like 99.99999999999999999% a girl!! He even pointed out her bits and said (in his dead posh voice!) "i know it's rather crude but you can see here there's a hamburger shape which is your daughters erm lips"....I had to do everything not to just crack up laughing!!!! Bless her!!! Got to see all the bits and bobs again which i kinda missed at 20wks coz the sonographer wouldn't really show me much although DH got to see most of the scan but the screen was turned away from me :-( 
Anyway i am a happy happy girl now that they are so sure and i can defo not be worried that i'm decorating a nursery for a girl that may be a boy!

Speaking of which....I haven't made a start on the nursery yet....just spent weeks and weeks picking my 'scheme' but mum has ordered the material which arrived this week to make the curtains and bunting. We're just struggling to get the room cleared of crap at the moment and we have an old crappy wardrobe we're getting rid of but need our new one for our bedroom to arrive before we can get rid! Once that's gone and the desk etc is out of there I can start painting and glossing and then get the carpet man round for that too! Oh and moving and replacing the radiator coz it's old and i want a nice new one! Can't wait to get it started but think it's gonna be end of march (maybe easter weekend) when we can get round to doing this stuff!

Jellytots....what is that thing you were talking about (ooops its on a different page and i can't go back or else i'll lose everything i've written!!)...you were saying some people have it and you didn't haveit at your last Dr but now you have to have it? OMG sorry i am being cryptic here!!!

Oh and you sound like your diet is pretty good actually....the only 'bad' thing in there is the penguin isn't it? Oh and the crisps? The rest is all good hun!

I am having porridge for brekkie now except on a friday i have a bacon sarnie. had a few McDo but only 3 chicken dippers and a sauce (no fries!)....i've been having loads of chocolate which is my BIGGEST downfall.....had a whole easter egg yesterday and gonna buy me another one on the way home from work! Sod it, it's almost easter innit??

Went to that circuits class on Weds and i still can't walk! Decided to leave all that til after I've had bubs coz it was really hard and also the whole time i couldnt think of anything other than what damage i could potentially be doing to my wee girl! I keep saying i'm gonna stick to swimming but i actually have to go before i can stick to it! DH goes every friday night for Tri-club swimming and puts me to shame (he's proper uber-fit) but i'm sure i'll be really good once i have a baby to run around after! I have now put on 17lbs and i really don't wanna go much past 2 stone but at the same time it's about how you feel not what you weigh coz lots is just water/blood etc innit?

Anywa Jellytots you inspired me....I can't go to baby yogo coz i already pay £72 a month on the gym so i refuse to pay for classes outside the gym but i have just bought a pilates DVD online so i will do that on the days im not swimming (like everday!).

I still have a yoga DVD i bought to get me toned 3 years ago sat still in it's celophane wrapper....oops!

Right....stuff to do before heading home (or should that be the pool??)......hhhmmmm will decide in a bit. Just had a cuppa and a twirl so may need to let that go down first!

Happy freaking friday y'all! xoxoxoxo


----------



## abic77

OMG 99 days to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abic77

cliqmo said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Had my 25wk midwife appointment today and all is going well :thumbup:
> 
> Heard little ones heartbeat (130bpm) :cloud9: and measuring 25cm exactly for fundal height
> 
> Next appointment scheduled for 28wks to have Anti D injection
> 
> I hope you are all well and happy xx

LUSH to hear babys HB!! that's awesome!! Must be a boy then??? (soz can't remember if you already know but this is my guess!)

Nice that you're measuring just right....it means that you don't have 1.5cm of extra flab on your stomach like i do ;-)


----------



## cliqmo

abic77 said:


> LUSH to hear babys HB!! that's awesome!! Must be a boy then??? (soz can't remember if you already know but this is my guess!)
> 
> Nice that you're measuring just right....it means that you don't have 1.5cm of extra flab on your stomach like i do ;-)

Interestingly at the scan I was told by the tech that she would "hedge her bets" that we are :pink: -but she explained that because little one was legs together throughout the whole scan it could be :blue: and he was hiding his bits :dohh: 

I have googled "potty shots" endlessly and read up lots about heartbeat theory, and I am pretty confident it is a (very chilled out :haha: ) little girl - but we shall have to wait and see at the 32wk scan now :thumbup:


----------



## RedRose19

abi i was told between 35-37 weeks is when they should test you because you need to be on a iv drip with anti biotics throughout the whole labour if you have streb b,

my sil will now have to have an iv drip and no water birth for her


----------



## jelly tots

evening, sorry didnt get on agaon last night but ive been feeling pretty ill since got home from work yesterday, turns out i have a throat infection and they cant give me anything for it, well apart from dissolvable co-codamol and this yukky green stuff to gargle every few hours. not really started working yet as feel horrendous now (currently in bed with the laptop, telly and a bag of mini eggs hubster got for me to make me feel better that is quickly disappearing).

abi - its the gtt i was on about, for some reason here they have decreed i come in the overweight category so their guidelines must be lower.
lol, dont work too hard at the gym, you dont want to hurt yourself make sure you take it easy.

thats good your appointment went well abi and they have defo confirmed its a girl. also good they took the time to show you more and be a bit more pleasant to you.

cliqmo pleased your appt went well, my measurement was 25cm dead on too which i was pleased about, just fx it stays normal throughout. the heartbeat was 158 so thinking it may be a girl as was 144 last time. oo will have to wait and see what we both get.

red thats a shame for your sil, but at least they know so can make sure both are safe.

well as i mentioned we picked up the moses basket last night, good job hubster was home as no way i would have been able to drive there and back, was so tired. it is lovely but need to boil wash all the covers etc it is clean but cant be too careful. it is in good condition the stand has only a few scuffs which is fair enough and hardly anything to write home about when it only cost £10 but im going to tidy up the handles a bit by resewing them as you can tell it has been used which is pretty much a given. the only thing i am a little concerned about is that it bows slightly in the middle where there are no wooden supports on the frame, should i put it on the floor and stack it with books all over to even it out and make it completely flat again? just need to get a new mattress for it now which i think is £12 from babies r us. it came with one but im being fussy now and following recommendations ive read in books/online.
anyways here is a pic...
 



Attached Files:







418166_10150690284287195_703782194_11228869_406201036_n.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Gemini85

Hey peeps! Hope you're all well! I'm officially on crutches now as SPD is so damn bad! So I was thinking, if you guys PM me what sex you're having and due date if different from original one on page one, I'll get it sorted, that way we have an up to date list of who uses the thread too? Lemme know if you're staying yellow too of course!

Oh and earlier I had the tv remote on my belly, it got booted off by the womb raider! Scared the life out of me as it was the strongest kick to date! X


----------



## harri

Sorry you're in so much pain Gemini! :hugs: 
I'll pm you my update now. 

Hope everyone's having a nice weekend, I'm off to buy some new maternity clothes!

Xx


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Are the crutches helping Gemini? Hope you're not in too much pain :hugs: I have PM'd you my updated details.


----------



## cliqmo

Hope you feel better soon Gemini :hugs:

I have pm'd you xx


----------



## babyd0310

Sorry to hear your SPD is bad Gemini, will pm you now xx


----------



## Euronova

Sorry about the crutches sounds horrible :( Will PM you now x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Have sent you a pm chick. Are the crutches helping? X


----------



## RedRose19

sorry your in so much pain gemini thats great about the kick! i love just watching my belly in the morning and watching her kick :cloud9:
sent you a pm of my details :D


----------



## FirstBean

Sorry your in pain Gemini. I have sent you a pm.


----------



## jelly tots

sorry to hear that laura, hope you are feeling much better very soon. will pm you now chick x


----------



## Gemini85

Thanks for the well wishes guys, it's helping having the crutches, all came to a head when crying over a trolley full of shopping in the middle of asda as I couldn't walk it around a corner!!!

I went to an NCT nearly new sale today and picked up some fab bits! Recommend taking a look on the site and seeing when they are in your area as really good if you get there early! 

Hope you're well! X


----------



## abic77

Hey LAura.....sorry you're feeling so sore hun...it must be awful having to cope with that :-( Mine isn't even that bad but i have cried also (at work!) so can't imagine ow much pain you must be in hun....have you been able to get some physio or does it not really help?

Thats good news re the nearly new sale hun...i have one on the 24th and 25th March and can't wait! Do you need to prove you've paid your membership etc? I paid my fee but don't think i have a membership number?? hhmmmmm......

I'll send you a PM with my dates etc too.

Laptop about to die so will say bye for now but have a great sunday everyone and spk soon xxxxx


----------



## FirstBean

Selfish post from me this morning as we are getting ready to take Ollie on a beach walk its my V-Day cant believe how quick this has come round. Happy V-Day to me and bubs will be back on tonight to have a proper catch up.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Happy v day fb!!

Only 1 week left in 2nd tri eeeek!!!


----------



## pink23

Ooh I forgot it was v day x x happy v day x x


----------



## harri

Happy v day firstbean!


----------



## babyd0310

Happy V day Firstbean and Pink!x


----------



## gemgem77

Happy v day Firstbean and Pink!

Sorry your in so much pain Laura :hugs:

Will pm you my details now xx


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Hi all :wave: Quiet in here today! 

Has everyone decided on names yet? We have pretty much decided on Erin if it's a girl. No idea about boy names - we can't agree on anything. Same thing happened when we were expecting Aimee, we were still debating boys names in the labour ward :haha:

If my gut feeling is correct, we won't need a boys name anyway but I hope we can agree on something just in case lol.


----------



## Euronova

Happy V-day girls! 

Spent all afternoon sorting out baby clothes with SIL. She went a bit mad when she had her boy and had 4 huge suitcases of clothes just between 0-6 months! 
Even with being really really harsh I ended up going home with a huge bag of clothes! I am washing it all now and thinking god we have too much now!

Mind you there are so many other things we want to spend money on. It will save us loads and she went so mad, most of the stuff I took looks completely new (actually a few stuff still had labels on!)

Getting more and more excited about baby being here and less scared about labour (I have been a bit panicky about labour but the excitement is making it a bit more of a positive thing in my mind.... Well until I have another bout of panic!)


----------



## abic77

Euro - i know exactly what you mean....i'm hoping im going to be able to stay calm throughout because if i even get a whiff of anxiety or loss of control (which is bound to happen) then i will go into full on panic mode!! I have been on tablets in the past for anxiety and panic attacks and reallyreally need to make sure i use all the relaxation techniques in the book to not go down that road!!!

Good stuff with the baby clothes tho....that's awesome and means you can spend your well earned pennies on something else now eh? x

I've seen some amazing boots on ASOS that i REALLY want to buy and am thinking just treating myself whilst i can...they're £110 which is the same as the 4D scan but can't justify buying boots (which will last a lot longer than a 10 minute scan) but at the same time it seems daft not to buy them! DH has just spent £350 on a tri-bike and goodness knows how much on cycling clothes and a wetsuit so i figure i can treat myself to a pair of flamin boots!

They are cowboy boots and are tooooooo cute!
 



Attached Files:







Bronx cowboy boots.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## abic77

PS they are suede tho not leather....should i still buy??? Aaaaggghhhhh will it be the last treat i get for a while??????


----------



## abic77

Hope everyone is well this morning and has had a great weekend?

I am having that same old worry that i seem to get at least once a week now....so my baby has been kicking every now and again at random points in the day for a week or 2 now. At night for about the last 10 days when i am getting ready to fall asleep she has been kicking quite a lot but yesterday she just wasnt ??? Last time i felt her really kick was lunchtime yesterday and last night in bed there was nothing. Thru the night there was nothing (I have literally been waking up every 10 mins panicking about it) and this morning nothing either....i thought i may have felt something but it might have been wind. I know i need to just stop worrying and as soon as she does kick i will feel such relief again but until that happens i am still gonna worry! GGRRRRRRRR! 

Should i get the doppler out?

My bump feels less hard and big than usual today too so am wondering if she's just in an awkward position or something???

aaaagggggghhhhhhhhhh why is this so so so so freakin worrying?


----------



## babyd0310

Abi - try not to worry so much! I know it's hard, but if you have been feeling her fine up until now she is now probably just having a rest or changed position. My little one was having a right party in my belly all day yesterday and then stopped in the evening and haven't felt anything since, it's probably cos he wore himself out so much!
And you definitely have to get those boots!! You might aswell treat yourself while you can, I would love to be able to justify spending that much on myself, can't remember the last time I did!
23 weeks today :happydance: and still a papaya lol x


----------



## razra

Abi treat yourself :) you'll need some sturdy boots for walking in when you are heavily pregnant and as its winter now you need to make sure you don't slip over ;) 

That would be my excuse lol

Congrats to everyone on their v days and hugs to all who are suffering :hugs:

Can't believe I only have 5 days left to double digits:happydance:

Got a much needed day off today so we are off to look at a nursery, can't believe they fill up so quickly around here. Went to see one last week that can't guarantee us a place for jan 2013!! And if I was to take a years maternity I would have to reserve a place now for next June :wacko:

I'll pm my details in a mo
Enjoy your day ladies


----------



## abic77

whoooop the BOOTS are BOUGHT!


----------



## FirstBean

Abic- Try not to worry about the movements she has maybe moved positions which are harder to feel I was the same last night i usually feel her moving lots when I am in bed but didnt have anything then nothing this morning until now I have sat down and drank a glass of water and she is having a roll about.


----------



## RedRose19

its crazy the worry they give us from not moving, i was the same this morning because she usually wakes me up with kicks and very hyper so i panicked abit and got the doppler out

im sure your little girl is either asleep or just turned a way you cant feel :hugs:


----------



## Gemini85

Whilst on the foot wear subject, ladies that've had LOs already, is it true your foot size can be changed by pregnancy? Z


----------



## babyd0310

Gemini85 said:


> Whilst on the foot wear subject, ladies that've had LOs already, is it true your foot size can be changed by pregnancy? Z

Yeh your feet can go bigger because they swell up! I don't think mine changed with Grace though, so hoping not this time!x


----------



## Gemini85

babyd0310 said:


> Gemini85 said:
> 
> 
> Whilst on the foot wear subject, ladies that've had LOs already, is it true your foot size can be changed by pregnancy? Z
> 
> Yeh your feet can go bigger because they swell up! I don't think mine changed with Grace though, so hoping not this time!xClick to expand...

I'm already at an 8, so I bloody hope not! X


----------



## abic77

OMG laura are you like uber tall??? 

i'm meant to be working but can't stop eating and surfing for changing bags, baby bouncers, mattress research, nursing chairs etc etc. Decided to buy a chair but would like to buy a normal armchair that can go into our bedroom eventually but can't find anything and all so expensive!

whilst i'm thinking about it, all of you with LO already.....did any of you use those baby breathing sensors you can buy to put under the mattress?? i am in 2 minds whether to get one or not as some poeple say they give you a false sense of security but then how would you know if your baby stops breathing?? i'm so scared of cotdeath i just know i won't be able to rest easy and sleep as i'll be too worried??

When does the risk of cot death drop?


----------



## RedRose19

im planning on getting my crocs out again soon as its warm enough i bet they will be lovely to wear later on in pregnancy cuz there is just no restrictions on your feet, its started to warm up over here already, we have sunny spells (mixed with rain) but mostly hot, id say we might get an early summer again during thr spring and then a wet summer :dohh:


----------



## Gemini85

abic77 said:


> OMG laura are you like uber tall???
> 
> i'm meant to be working but can't stop eating and surfing for changing bags, baby bouncers, mattress research, nursing chairs etc etc. Decided to buy a chair but would like to buy a normal armchair that can go into our bedroom eventually but can't find anything and all so expensive!
> 
> whilst i'm thinking about it, all of you with LO already.....did any of you use those baby breathing sensors you can buy to put under the mattress?? i am in 2 minds whether to get one or not as some poeple say they give you a false sense of security but then how would you know if your baby stops breathing?? i'm so scared of cotdeath i just know i won't be able to rest easy and sleep as i'll be too worried??
> 
> When does the risk of cot death drop?

I'm 5 9" but have a 35 inch inside leg, rapidly starting to resemble a lollipop with the bump! 

I'm not going for a sensor pad, I will have her in the same room as us first couple of months, and then we are in a flat so just got a relatively cheap monitor. Reason being that as far as I can tell, cot death risk is first month? They can only call it that for a certain time I know that much! 
A friend of mine lost her little girl to SIDS last year, it definitely plays on my mind, but I'm not sure about the details, is it something they can be revived from if you are made aware they aren't breathing? I'm pretty clueless really! X


----------



## RedRose19

the first 6 months babies are considered at risk for cot death, after 6 months the chance of cot death drops.. but a neighbour or mine, her daughter died at 11 months of cot death, its a scary thought that plays in my mind all the time.. 
we def will be getting the sensor pad, id rather it go off falsely a few times then not get one and just.. you never know its my worst fear i think..

plus she will be in our room for the first 6-12 months depending on how i feel, so far the cot is in a difference room but i might put it into our room if i dont want her going into a different room


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Girls,

Laura your build sounds so similar to me, I'm 5ft 9 and a shoe size 8 so really don't want them swelling up any bigger!!!!

Anyone else starting to suffer with feeling tired again in the afternoons? I cannot keep my eyes open today and could do with a nap!

Abi glad you treated yourself to the boots. I think pregnancy is one big worry that never stops even once we hold our bubbas in our arms, at least we have each other to talk too as we all seem to worry about the same things!

I am in 2 minds about the sensor to go under the mattress too, I have my monitor which is the BT Pacifier but might get the Angel Care off Ebay as an extra?
xxx


----------



## harri

Wow that's such a scary thought, it never even crossed my mind, I think I'll go for a sensor! Are they purely for cots or can they be used in a Moses basket? 

Omg GemGem yes, I am really struggling to stay awake today! I'm so so tired! 

I think we are going for the BT pacifier too! Xx


----------



## Euronova

Yes cot death is mainly before 6 months sometime later for premature babies. At 5-6 months babies start being able to roll on their front and back and lift their heads so less risk.
Getting the sensor pad too... Was thinking it is a bit too much but then it's not that much more expensive than the normal one I would want to get and my friend has it and said it did not go off too often.


----------



## harri

Hows your gingerbread theme nursery going GemGem? We ended up going for a nautical and clouds theme. Xx


----------



## Euronova

Oh and ladies, for the first 6 months the recommendation is no cot bumpers or loose covers in the bed. So either dress the baby warm enough (vest under PJ) or use a correct size sleeping bag. That's the latest recommendation regarding SIDS... Co-sleeping has still not been linked to an increased risk however there was a women in the news who asphyxiated both her twins by rolling over in her sleep! I wouldn't trust myself or OH if we were exhausted and will not co-sleep.


----------



## RedRose19

gosh ladies look at this 

https://www.independent.ie/lifestyl...est-ever-born-in-uk-at-12lb-12oz-3023325.html


----------



## harri

I've read about that baby, apparently she had 2 teeth when she was born too! Crazy!! 

I will be removing my cot bumpers for the first few months, we're also looking at dream pods rather than loose covers or blankets that can come loose! 

Xxx


----------



## abic77

defo me too.....not blankets or teddies or anything anywhere near my cot!

I have been reading a book which tells you all about how to get baby to sleep through the night by 12 weeks and looks really good and do-able but it tells you to put baby in the cot from 2 weeks onwards. This worries me as I think i would feel much better if i had her next to me so i can check on her a million times a night!

The thing that i've read with the sensor is that it can give a false sense of security....in other words if the alarm doesn't go off then you assume all is well, when in fact there could be something wrong with the sensor or something??? Also if you have one that goes off quite a lot will you get used to it and assume it's just going off again like it always does?? I really really don't know what to do??

Also read that babies shouldn't have any kind of music/mobiles/lighting displays/bright colours etc near the cot at sleep time or else they will be too stimulated to go to sleep.....i'm now not sure about the BT pacifier (that's the one we were gonna get) as it goes against everything i have read! Oh the above stimulus can be used when waking baby up tho so that they associate the active things (mobile/music/lighting etc) wit waking up!

I have learnt so much in the last couple of days from my book! It's called Baby Secrets by Jo Tantum and is bill!!


----------



## RedRose19

i think your right about the sensor pad about giving false sense of security, but even if it didnt go off id still check up on the baby as im sure most mothers would and if it went off a few times cuz of it being highly sensitive i personally would be ok with it as i know its working and still check on baby etc..

as for the stimulus thing ive never heard of that.. i heard bright colours in the baby's room is good for them.. but i def would agree with the lights in the room when they go to bed i think if you put them into a dark room every night from day one they will get used to it and link the darkness with time to sleep, so when you do go to put em in the cot at 6ish months they would be used to dark means bed time.. i might try use there cot for nap times so she gets used to the cot and not have to be in a separate room then at night til shes out grown the crib/moses basket


----------



## Gemini85

Bloody hell, now I want a sensor pad!!! X


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Harri! Yes the Gingerbread theme is all good thanks, although now I know we're having a girl I can't help but wonder if we should have gone for something more girly! I love nautical I bet it looks lovely.
The sensor mat can be used in the moses basket as well as the cot which is why I like the sound of it. My mate said she couldn't sleep untill she got one and was literally setting her alarm for like every 10minutes!!!!
Abi I think if the mat would give you some reassurance then get it, it may go off once in a while and there not be anything wrong but anytime the alarm goes off I am sure you would treat it as a serious and not leave it thinking it was a false alarm. 
I am sticking with the BT Pacifier as my main monitor and am bidding on an angel care on ebay just for a bit of piece of mind! xxx


----------



## FirstBean

I didn't have a sensor for Ollie he was in with us in his Moses basket till 5 month that's whb I felt comfortable he slept through the night from 12 weeks but still wanted him near me


----------



## abic77

FB - think i may do that too as i have also read somewhere that baby should stay in your room til 6 months!!!!! I guess it's all down to personal preference and actually there probably isn't a right and wrong....i think mothers instinct will kick in and we'll just know what to do! I am deaf in my right ear and so when i sleep on my good ear i just don't hear things that i should hear! DH sleeps like a log so he don't hear anything either! I sleep soooooo light and if i have my good ear out then i will hear a pin drop but i always end up sleeping on my good ear....34 years of habit is hard to break! 

Still not felt bubs move...... :-(


----------



## babyd0310

I never really thought about cot death with Grace, but saying that I don't think I slept for the first 12 months, I was always checking on her! I still do to be honest! We got her the gro bags to sleep in, but they were such a pain when I had to change her in the night so she had blankets. For some reason though, I am panicking more about it this time and considering getting one of the monitors. I think I have read more about since Grace. My cousin lost her little boy to SIDS a couple of years before I had her, and it is so devastating to think that it could happen to you. I think you just have to be overly cautious and make sure you do everything you can to prevent it x


----------



## broodybelle

Hi girls,

I'm not planning on getting a sensor pad and my brother died from SIDS at 3 months old. I plan on having the baby in our room for 6 months as that is what is recommended by the FSID and babies are so noisy that you would notice if they went quiet. No cot bumpers and using gro-bags. The risk of SIDS is up to 2 years old. There is no point in worrying about it as it can't change anything anyway. One thing to look out for is sleep apnoea- as this can mean a greater risk but it is quite unusual. I would definitely use an apnoea monitor if I started to worry- I will be offered one to borrow from the FSID anyway because of my family history.

Co-sleeping should be avoided (especially if one of you smokes or if you have had a drink). One of the main reasons for this is overheating. So make sure you have a thermometer in your room or in baby's room.

I have grown up knowing all of the risk factors and raising lots of money for the FSID. I refuse to worry about it as it will ruin the joy of being a parent. Like everything in life, you wouldn't put your baby at unecessary risk but there are some things that can't be predicted in life or altered. We put ourselves at risk everyday when we get in a car or cross the road.

xxx


----------



## abic77

Broodybelle - I am so sorry about your brother and thank you for your refreshing and honest approach hun. It is really admirable and in a way probably a good way to think of it in spite of your own experiences.

When you say to keep the baby in with you, will you put it in the moses basket and then the cot but in your room? I'm struggling with where i can fit a cot in my room and although we have a big bay window, i am not very happy about using that area because the windows will be cold and it's right next to the radiator too..... i am really confused about what to do....i think i would like her in with us as much as possible too but jsut where to put the cot!!!


----------



## broodybelle

Abi.

We have a rocking crib that I intend to use in our room for as long as baby fits (it is bigger than our moses basket) so hoping it will last a few months and then we'll have to see from there. In an ideal world I don't want the cotbed in our room as it will be a squeeze, and like you it would probably have to be next to the bay window, which is cooler than the rest of the room, but we can always put the baby in an extra layer- they are better cooler than hot. If having a smaller bedroom for a couple of months is necessary then we'll have to do it, as important to me to have baby in with us.

Suspect hubby will have moved into the spare room by then anyway, as baby will be noisy...

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey girlies

I never bothered with a sensor mat and I won't this time either. The 2 people I know who had them hated them as they went off unnecessarily all the time and caused too much stress! Holly was in our room til 5 months then went in hers and still til this day I'll pop in a couple of times a night to check she's alright! When she was little she napped downstairs then started her night time sleep downstairs and we took her up with us when we went to bed, so she was never far from us. Holly hated her Moses and so slept in her pram carrycot til around 12 weeks then we moved her cot into our room til 5 months and she napped downstairs for her swing.

With regards to baby sleeping in the dark, my advice would be to not make their room pitch black and silent, otherwise they'll need it that way to sleep which can cause problems when out and about, staying away from hme and at nursery and stuff when they have to sleep in noisy/light places. My friend had her baby sleep only upstairs in her cot with the blackout blind on in silence but she wishes she didn't as she had real problems with her lo not napping in the pushchair when out and so she had to come home for nap times all the time. Holly sleeps anywhere and everywhere through any amount of noise and light and I'm really glad she does, makes life so much easier!

Also I've never heard that about mobiles and stuff! The fisher price seahorse was a lifesaver when holly was little as was her mobile, but she was never bothered about her light show thing. She still goes to sleep with the music on her monitor now. She slept through 11-7 from 10 weeks then 8-8 from around 6 months. Now she does 8.30-9.30 or so, so I was blessed with a good sleeper!the first 6 weeks though she had day and night muddled and was awake all night and asleep all day!!


----------



## FirstBean

I agree with emzy about napping and things not making the house too quiet or dark Ollie will sleep anywhere he naps in his buggy or on the sofa and that's with me having the tele on and doing day to day things he has always been a great sleeper.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Anyone getting what feels like kicks in their bum yet?! Feels so weird! Baby has also been using my cervix as a trampoline today, feels so weird!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Wow red rose 12lb 12oz! Ouch! My friends baby was 11lb 15oz and that's nearly a whole lb more!


----------



## Kelly9

Hi all, I haven't posted in here in ages but just wanted to let you know we lost our little girl at 18 weeks. We names her Hannah, she was born Jan 13, 2012. Her due date was June 15th.


----------



## Euronova

Oh Kelly :cry: 
This is so sad :hugs:


----------



## cliqmo

Kelly I am so sorry to hear your heartbreaking news :hugs


----------



## FirstBean

So sorry Kelly big hugs.


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

So sorry for you loss Kelly. I hope you get your rainbow :hugs:


----------



## babyd0310

So sorry for your loss Kelly :hugs:


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'm so sorry Kelly hun :hugs: x


----------



## harri

So sorry Kelly :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## razra

Kelly I am so sorry to hear your heartbreaking news :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Thank you. Its been a hard few months. We're very much looking forward to a rainbow but are still grieving for our daughter.


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Kelly9 said:


> Thank you. Its been a hard few months. We're very much looking forward to a rainbow but are still grieving for our daughter.

Take your time to grieve. I lost a baby at 23 weeks in 2010, it's hard but I promise you it does get better :hugs:


----------



## gemgem77

Kelly I am so so sorry to hear your heartbreaking news :hugs: :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## broodybelle

So sorry Kelly. xxx


----------



## abic77

Kelly - so so sorry to hear your awfully sad news. Thoughts are wth you at this tough time...hopefully you will get your rainbow hun. Sending huge hugs xxx
:hugs:


----------



## abic77

Emzywemzy said:


> Anyone getting what feels like kicks in their bum yet?! Feels so weird! Baby has also been using my cervix as a trampoline today, feels so weird!!

Hey Emzy,.....I have had the kicks in my bum area for ages!!! In fact it was the first kicks i felt i think and get them all the time!

Have to say though the last few days haven't felt much at all :-(


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

22 weeks today! :happydance: I don't think I've ever tried papaya lol.

Why does baby stop moving every time I put my hand on my stomach? I keep trying to feel it from the outside but I'm never quick enough to catch any kicks :wacko:


----------



## babyd0310

Happy 22 weeks Louise!
That happens to me every time I put my hands on belly aswell, not sure if it's because they can feel it or not?!
It's the first day of Lent today, is anyone giving anything up?! I have stupidly decided to give up chocolate and crisps!! Not sure how long I will last for though!
Hope everyone is ok!x


----------



## harri

Happy 22 weeks!!! :happydance: 

I'm giving up chocolate and takeaways!!! It's going to be soooo difficult! I need to do it though, all the chocolate I've been eating has put my weight gain up to 1 stone 7 and I'm 26 weeks - that seems excessive! 

Xxx


----------



## Euronova

Hey girls... not giving up anything as I would be a public danger :haha:
I said on the phone to a customer relationship person that I was so angry I was like a raging beast..... I think it says it all... not a good idea to aggravate my moods!


----------



## FirstBean

Happy 22 weeks Louise.
I am not giving up anything I wouldn't be able to do it I thought about crisps but there is no way I would do it.


----------



## babyd0310

I'm not actually sure I can do it either! I'm just getting into my old habits of eating a load of chocolate in the evening, so gonna try my hardest not to!x


----------



## harri

I'm the same babyd, as soon as I've eaten my tea I'm like 'WHERE'S THE CHOCOLATE?!!!' lol xx


----------



## Euronova

I am a massive chocoholic!! But my first pregnancy symptom was to go off chocolate completely!!! I did not touch a piece until the sickness went at 12 weeks... it's come back in force now!! :haha:


----------



## gemgem77

Lol girls!!! I am so glad it's not just me that eats dinner and t hen immediately wants chocolate!!! I am not giving anything up for Lent, I have already given up alcohol and my figure so that will do for me lol

Is anyone else suffering with bad back? xxx


----------



## Euronova

Gem, I am with you!!
My back is really bad today... it feels like it could seize up and get stuck any minute... feeling really stiff and having more and more trouble finding a good position to sleep at night!

I am going to preg yoga tonight so hopefully it will help! or I will get more stuck lol


----------



## gemgem77

LOL Euronova don't do that!! 

Do you know I really think I need to start doing something like preg yoga or swimming, can you let me know if it helps please? xx


----------



## Euronova

So far the yoga has really helped with other things. It's helping with the constipation, also you stretch a lot so I feel my tummy always feels so much better afterwards. It's also the one time in the week when I definitely do my pelvic floor exercises. It's really not intense. I will see what it does to my back tonight!

I really need to go swimming too... can't believe i am paying £70 a month for my gym membership and not been since November!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yaaaaawwn I'm Sooo tired today!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

My 26 week bump from Sunday :)

26 weeks :) [IMG]https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/422141_10151328540195473_743965472_23052447_601337129_n.jpg[/IMG]

It's gone a funny shape today, feels really weird too like she's length ways! Gone all pointy and weird!


----------



## broodybelle

Lovely bump Emzy.

My back has started hurting and my bump. It's so tight by the end of the school day that I just need to lie down. My bump always hurts in the same place and is sore when I touch it- does anyone else have this? Wondered if it is the position of the baby or if it's stretching! 

xxx


----------



## abic77

Hey girls....i have given up chocolate, biscuits, cakes and bacon sarnies!! I defo need to be good as i have AWFUL back wedges (the bit between the top of your trousers and bra strap!) and need to get rid! I am exactly the same.....meals just aren't the same without chocolate afterwards. I just tell myself without any question i am just not allowed so don't even allow myself to think about it! Its like normal meals without meat....it's like whats the point??? if a meal doesn't have meat in it then i just don't see the point in eating it!!

I think i have started with heartburn....been burping all day and everytime i burp my throat and just beneath feels like it's burning and then i'm sick in my mouth! yuk! when i eat my throat feels like it burns too....is that heartburn or not??

Had a personal training session booked at the gym tonight (well like one of those things where they do a proper programme for you) so i can do some exercise. i refuse to pay for external classes when my gym membership is so much!


----------



## abic77

PS DH and i have given up gadgets in the evening too (OMG that sounds dodgy!!)

Anyway we are both as bad as each other and can sometimes spend all evening just on our respective laptops and just not speak to each other! how bad is that??

Anyway the new rule is no laptoping etc after 7.30pm (i am being a bit sneaky here!) so will have to love u and leave you for now girls! xoxoxox


----------



## RedRose19

id love to do some swimming while pregnant.. :D im finding my self uncomfortable pretty much 80% of the time, if i stand my feet hurt, if i sit down up right my bump feels like its squashed, if i lean back into a seat or on the bed my back and hips hurt, if i lie on my back my bump hurts likes its squashing the rest of my organs.. the only time im comfortable is if im lying on my right side with my leg bend so its taking most of the weight off my tummy :wacko: i hope this gets better once my body gets used to the extra weight of the bump, im very short so i think its taking its tole on my body,

i find my bump goes pointy at times too emzy, i figure it must be her head sticking out and managed to get a pic of it pointing outwards :)

also yesterday had a bit of a fright, im usually very dry down there and yesterday i had lots of cm, i thought id wet my self, and today there was some green cm.. (sorry tmi) so im worried ive an infection, my 24 weeks check up is monday i dunno if i should just wait for that now as i doubt they will be able to fit me in sooner, but gonna try ring up


----------



## Gemini85

abic77 said:


> Hey girls....i have given up chocolate, biscuits, cakes and bacon sarnies!! I defo need to be good as i have AWFUL back wedges (the bit between the top of your trousers and bra strap!) and need to get rid! I am exactly the same.....meals just aren't the same without chocolate afterwards. I just tell myself without any question i am just not allowed so don't even allow myself to think about it! Its like normal meals without meat....it's like whats the point??? if a meal doesn't have meat in it then i just don't see the point in eating it!!
> 
> I think i have started with heartburn....been burping all day and everytime i burp my throat and just beneath feels like it's burning and then i'm sick in my mouth! yuk! when i eat my throat feels like it burns too....is that heartburn or not??
> 
> Had a personal training session booked at the gym tonight (well like one of those things where they do a proper programme for you) so i can do some exercise. i refuse to pay for external classes when my gym membership is so much!

Sounds like acid reflux to me hun, closely related tho, heartburn itself is a irritating burny feeling in the middle of your rib cage worsened by laying down.
I hate it, gaviscon gets rid but the stuff itself makes me gag!

My shite day has been compounded by the fact OH has just been told that he has to go away for work for a month as of Wednesday. I feel gutted, as if being on my own all sodding day wasn't bad enough!!!! Arghhhhh! Keep crying :( x


----------



## RedRose19

aww im sorry gemini :( thats very crap, cant he get out of it considering your preg etc? cant he say he doesnt want to leave you just incase?
I hate being apart from my oh so i know upsetting this could be :hugs: happy 26 weeks :flower:


----------



## gemgem77

Oh Laura that does suck, sorry hun hope it gets cancelled :hugs: xx


----------



## babyd0310

Ahh Gemini thats rubbish :( big hugs hun.
I have got terrible flu girls, feeling really poorly and paracetomol not helping at all, do any of you have any tips on what I could do/take to help me feel better?x


----------



## RedRose19

id say a nice warm bath might relax any tense muscles that u get during a flu, sorry your sick,id just make sure you have your paracetamol and keep taking it when its run out.


----------



## FirstBean

Honey and lemon hot drinks usually do the trick for me I take them with paracetamol and helps a lot.


----------



## cliqmo

Gemini85 said:


> My shite day has been compounded by the fact OH has just been told that he has to go away for work for a month as of Wednesday. I feel gutted, as if being on my own all sodding day wasn't bad enough!!!! Arghhhhh! Keep crying :( x

Boo, I am sorry about this Gemini, my OH goes away with work and I know how much it sucks normally- I can imagine it would be that much worse pregnant and already on your own all day :hugs: 



babyd0310 said:


> I have got terrible flu girls, feeling really poorly and paracetomol not helping at all, do any of you have any tips on what I could do/take to help me feel better?x

Sorry to hear this Babyd :hugs: 

I was ill before Christmas and the GP said he would only recommend paracetamol :dohh: 

I found twinings Lemon and Ginger tea with a huge teaspoon of honey made me feel better (I drank litres of it ) 



abic77 said:


> Hey girls....I have given up chocolate, biscuits, cakes and bacon sarnies!! I defo need to be good as I have AWFUL back wedges (the bit between the top of your trousers and bra strap!) and need to get rid!
> 
> I think I have started with heartburn....been burping all day and everytime I burp my throat and just beneath feels like it's burning and then I'm sick in my mouth! yuk! When I eat my throat feels like it burns too....is that heartburn or not??

Good for you Abic!! I have given up chocolate for lent and because I have the same problem with you (I call it my muffin top :haha: ) ... except today I had carrot cake (not chocolatey :winkwink: ) to follow my sandwich for lunch - which sought of undermines my attempt to lose weight :dohh: 

I get exactly the same weird burny burp sensation as you too (oh so glamorous!) and I think it is acid reflux. I haven't tried anything to fix it yet but find it is worse if I sit down on the sofa after my evening meal?? Hopefully it wont stick around too long because it is horrid!!


----------



## broodybelle

Gemini, that's rubbish about your OH. I hate it when my DH works away but luckily it's only ever for couple of nights at a time. Why does he have to work away for a month? In this country or abroad? I know that it can get horrid spending too much time in your own company- really gets me down.

BabyD- sorry to hear you're poorly hon. No tips for making you feel better but the other ladies seem to have that covered!

Can't believe people have given up chocolate for Lent. This is the first year of my life when I haven't given anything up however figure I've given lots of things up already for this baby. I normally give up chocolate, crisps, cake and sweets and last year I gave up Facebook as well. Another way of looking at Lent is taking something up- like exercise, keeping in better contact with friends, reading the Bible etc etc.

xxx


----------



## babyd0310

Thank you girls, I've just got in from work and going to have a lovely bubble bath and chill with some honey and lemon tonight! - I know how to live!
I've also been getting the acidy thing in my throat, feels horrible, but i'm glad I have managed to escape the heartburn this time - I had it from beginning to end with Grace!x


----------



## Emzywemzy

I get really bad heartburn, it sucks! I have a hiatus hernia and so get acid reflux anyway but when pregnant get terrible heartburn. you can get gavisgon prescribed by your gp so you don't have to pay! I go through it like nobodys business!

Gemini that sucks about your Dh!! I hate being on my own :( 

I'm so tired, getting toward the really knackered stage already. Also finding it really hard being pregnant with a toddler to look after, she runs me ragged and last night she cried all night and she had a temp, think teething again. Just bloody exhausted!! 

Got a good few things off my baby list now. Got all the crib bedding, nursery stuff, new, changing mat, nursing pjs for hospital (dark bottoms of course!), last of the clothes I needed too. Still need a fair bit, new bouncer chair and swing spring to mind. Dug out hollys old playmat which ended up at my mums too. Whilst I've been staying at my mums Dh has painted the whole house and decorated the nursery so that's all done too! Were getting there! Next thing is to get hospital bag stuff so can get that packed too and choose a going home outfit for baby. Starting to feel real now!!


----------



## FirstBean

Emzy- you are so organised I need to start getting a move on and getting things sorted I need to go through all of ollies clothes and sell them as wont be needing boys things and he has a lot and hardly worn. We need to sort the nursery I need a new pram I have bought a swing and that is it I really need to move it I think.


----------



## RedRose19

i havent even thought about shopping for hospital clothes or packing a bag yet.. i just thought it was too early? what kind of bag is suitable for a hospital bag? like a back pack? or a suit case? also what should you bring? i dont wanna end up bringing a load of things i wont actually use? any tips ladies :D


----------



## Emzywemzy

Last time I took 2 holdals but this time I'm going to take a small suitcase on wheels. I reckon I had my bag packed by 30 weeks last time, just in case! I unpacked it and repacked it so many times after that!! Things Off the top of my head...

For baby:
Couple of babygrows and vests
Hat
Scratch mits
Cardigan (for going home)
Coming home outfit
Nappies
Wipes/cotton wool
Nappy sacks

For you:
Something to wear in labour
Drinks and snacks
Hair bobbles
Hair brush
Socks
Water spray
Tens machine if using
Loads of maternity pads
few pairs Old knickers
PJs- couple of pairs in case of leaks
Something to wear home
Toiletries shampoo, showergel, tootpaste, etc
Dressing gown
Slippers
Magazine
Camera and batteries
Phone charger

If I think of anything else I'll add!


----------



## babyd0310

Emzy you are so organised!!
When I packed my hospital bag last time, everyone was telling me i'd packed way too much but as I ended up staying in for 5 days I didn't have enough! It's fine if you forget something, cos obviously somebody can bring stuff for you, but i'd say the basics would be:

For you-
A nightie for the birth (maybe a couple) and pjs for after (dark bottoms as Emzy has said!)
Dressing gown and slippers 
Toiletry bag with toothbrush and toothpaste, flannels to keep you cool, wipes, lip balm, deodrant, shower gel and whatever else you think you need!
Maternity pads - don't get normal pads cos you will be suprised how much you will bleed!
Big knickers and nursing bra
Breast pads
comfy clothes to come home in

For baby - 
Nappies
Wipes
At least 3 vests and sleepsuits
Blanket
outfit to come home in
Bottles and formula if bottle feeding

We had hat and mittens and snowsuit with Grace, but obviously will be warmer this time so shouldn't need all that!

You also will need camera, snacks to keep you going, and a book if you are gonna be waiting long! 
Hope this helps :)


----------



## babyd0310

Haha Emzy we posted at the same time x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Think we covered everything between us!! I forgot breast pads and lip balm! Defo lip balm as gas and air makes your lips so dry! Also straws are good to drink with. And I wouldn't recommend fizzy, sugary drinks. I had tango and threw up everywhere! I'll prob take water/favoured water this time. take more drinks than you think. 

Oh and change for parking/phone and money for oh to get snacks and drinks as they don't get fed!


----------



## Emzywemzy

pps I'm a bit of an organised freak, like to have stuff done waaay in advance lol


----------



## babyd0310

Yes straws is a good one! I went mad at poor dh cos he was trying to give me a drink and kept pouring in all down me lol so they all went on a mission to find a straw! And yes lip balm is a must and also moisturiser, the hospital gives me really dry skin so it's nice to have some moisture :haha:


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

I haven't even thought about any of this stuff yet :wacko: I still have an awful lot to get as well.


----------



## RedRose19

thanks emzy and babyd the list is long but i know its all useful stuff, if i forget anything my oh can always get it from the shopping center which is right across from the hospital..

about the dressing gown.. its gonna be summer and i assume hot inside the hospital so will i just get a cheap thin one? i have a huge fluffy one at home but i dont want it damaged by blood is that likely to happen?


----------



## babyd0310

To be honest I think I just took in a long cardi with me when I was in, your temperature goes up and down when you are in labour so I would say you definitely need something! You could prob pick up a cheap cotton one from a supermarket or Primark (not sure if you have a Primark tho!)


----------



## Emzywemzy

I took a cheap thin one but didnt really use it as it was boiling in the maternity ward. It's more to preserve your modesty when going to and from the shower/toilet and as babyd says when actually in labour if you get cold. I actually just laboured and gave birth in the vest top I wore to the hospital, I didn't bother getting changed into the nightie I took!


----------



## jelly tots

Evening everyone, hope you are all doing well.

Cant believe im now into the double digits this week, getting scarily close too quickly.

Think we have decided on names, although these probably aren't the final ones we are pretty close. We like Olivia Paige for a girl and William James for a boy. We do have about 6 other girls names and one other boys name so hoping its more than likely going to be a girl lol

It's great everyone is buying/aquiring things for baby. Ive seen loads of things I like but having to be good as until we get the house sold we are broke :( Think I will manage to get a few clothing bits this month so I can pack the hospital bag by 30 weeks (im usually super organised and want that all squared away, going to kill me not getting the nursery all done before baby arrives), the car seat will also be installed in a few weeks all ready, but also to take advantage of the parent and child spaces as now starting to get difficult getting out of a normal space, with bump getting in the way and me taking up more room to get out of the car when my inner legs are hurting lots. Just mainly pleased I have the moses basket so at least they have somewhere to sleep when they first come home. Just debating on whether the sheets and blankets im planning to get are a good idea or not. not sure if im keen on the sleeping bags when they are so little.

Glad you got the boots Abi, they are lovely, i have some leather ones similar and are so comfy.

as for monitors, we have chosen one of the tomy ones, has all the features we want and a few friends have got them and really recommend them. defo not going for the mat ones as friends have had them and only used them for a week or so before getting very irritated. i plan to check on baby regularly anyways and do all the recommended things to try my very best to make sure baby is safe etc. also as i have sleep apnoea myself will be looking out to make sure baby doesnt have it as i developed it when i was born although i was 3 months prem so maybe that has something to do with it.

So sorry to hear about your loss kelly, massive hugs for you x

thanks for putting the list ideas for what to pack for hospital, i have started compiling a list to tick off as ive got them, and will start by emptying my small suitcase and holdall for baby and putting it in babys room to pack over the next few weeks.

for those worrying about movements, i still gets days where i dont feel much. i.e. today i havent felt much at all, but was woken up at 3:30am and couldnt get to sleep til about 5am thanks to flump kicking me the whole time. defo wasnt fun that time in the morning and then couldnt get comfy. so they must have proper tired themselves out as only got about 2/3 kicks at about lunchtime so i know they are fine. oh well, after a knackering long day at work at least i can have an early night and take advantage of the bed to myself for a few hours with hubster out at a mess dinner this evening til late.


----------



## RedRose19

ladies.. just gutted.. a lady i am friends on here for 2 years has just lost her twins.. totally gutted for her.. :cry:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh no, your poor friend :cry: how far along was she? x


----------



## RedRose19

27 weeks and 3 days so i thought they'd be alright.. :cry:


----------



## Emzywemzy

oh that's terrible :cry: Your poor friend, I hope she is ok x


----------



## cliqmo

Goodness Redrose, what happened do you know? :hugs:


----------



## babyd0310

Oh that's awful news Redrose :cry:


----------



## broodybelle

Really sorry about your friend Redrose- I guess that twins at 27 weeks are smaller than one baby at 27 weeks. How tragic.

All this talk of packing bags for the hospital caused me to have a really vivid dream last night. The baby was born (it was a boy) and we didn't have anything at all for him. We were running round the worst stocked supermarket ever, trying to pick up stuff like nappies, cotton wool, vests and babygrows etc. I woke up feeling really stressed out!
What is strange is that the baby had been born but I didn't dream about the labour bit!!
Think I may need to get some stuff sorted so that I don't have another night like that!
xx


----------



## babyd0310

Oh god I had a dream last night that the baby was 14lb!! I know he will be big, but hopefully not that big!


----------



## broodybelle

babyd0310 said:


> Oh god I had a dream last night that the baby was 14lb!! I know he will be big, but hopefully not that big!

:wacko: Let's hope that is not the case for any of us!!!


----------



## jelly tots

oh thats awful news red, so sorry to hear that.x

wow that would be big babyd but im sure it wont be anyhting near that at all. i had some strange dreams about getting stuff too. baby was already here but we didnt have anything for them and all the shops were shut.

thank god its friday! been a very long week and didnt get much sleep again last night as hubster was at a dining in night and didnt roll in til half 1 :/


----------



## Gemini85

Awful news about the little twins :( so so sad!

We went for a 4D scan yesterday, trying to make myself feel better about OH going away (it's France he's going to, his "high value" client is coming back from the Bahamas and now going skiing for a month in France. Nice for some eh?
No way he can get out of it.

So the scan was useless, she was in extended breech position, quite literally had her legs pulled up straight in front of her and over her head. Little moo. Looked awfully uncomfortable! Managed to rebook for tomorrow, but have to take an epic drive to east London for it!!!! Argh! They did the usual growth part of the scan, said she is just under 2lbs by measurements, and her EDD by measurements is 3/6/12....which is my due date by ovulation and my birthday! We shall see!
Spent way too long in self ridges looking at designer baby stuff, couldn't believe the prices of it!!! 53 quid for an Armani dummy, and that was the cheapest thing I saw!!!!!

Xxx


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Sorry to hear about your friend RedRose. That's so sad :nope:

I had a weird dream last night that I was watching a documentary on TV about prams, and then panicked because I'd bought the wrong one! I'm pretty sure no such TV show exists :haha:

I think I may have popped a bit overnight. I feel bigger this morning.


----------



## emma1985

Sorry to hear about your s twins RedRose. That's so very very sad


----------



## babyd0310

Gemini85 said:


> Awful news about the little twins :( so so sad!
> 
> We went for a 4D scan yesterday, trying to make myself feel better about OH going away (it's France he's going to, his "high value" client is coming back from the Bahamas and now going skiing for a month in France. Nice for some eh?
> No way he can get out of it.
> 
> So the scan was useless, she was in extended breech position, quite literally had her legs pulled up straight in front of her and over her head. Little moo. Looked awfully uncomfortable! Managed to rebook for tomorrow, but have to take an epic drive to east London for it!!!! Argh! They did the usual growth part of the scan, said she is just under 2lbs by measurements, and her EDD by measurements is 3/6/12....which is my due date by ovulation and my birthday! We shall see!
> Spent way too long in self ridges looking at designer baby stuff, couldn't believe the prices of it!!! 53 quid for an Armani dummy, and that was the cheapest thing I saw!!!!!
> 
> Xxx

What is your other EDD Gemini? With Grace my EDD by period ect was 16th Jan, but I got given 27th Jan at the scan - she was born the 26th Jan and midwifes/doctors said she looked like an overdue baby so I still go by my first date! 
At my last scan, they said my due date by size was the 5th June which is nearly 2 weeks before! But they said it was just his size that made it that :dohh: Hopefully you will get a better look tomorrow!x


----------



## Euronova

So sorry redrose about your friend. That is incredibly sad!

Had very very stressful couple of weeks, culminating las night with a massive fall out with the In laws... Basically we got ripped off by my OH's brother in law who is a tradesman (and it seems the dodgy type). Anyway I complained to him on his voicemail and he proceeded to play the voicemail to the whole family saying I was rude and ungrateful and finding absolutely ridiculous excuses for charging us 3 times the price and doing a job that is not within building regulations.
So I am the mean, rude French one that rubbed his nose in it when everyone in that family is always nicey nicey... Basically I should be screwed over and say thanks with a big smile.
So unfair I want to cry.

Anyhow OH is increasingly worried I am too stressed for the baby. My tummy was so tense last night and I had a dream I was bleeding :(


----------



## Gemini85

babyd0310 said:


> Gemini85 said:
> 
> 
> Awful news about the little twins :( so so sad!
> 
> We went for a 4D scan yesterday, trying to make myself feel better about OH going away (it's France he's going to, his "high value" client is coming back from the Bahamas and now going skiing for a month in France. Nice for some eh?
> No way he can get out of it.
> 
> So the scan was useless, she was in extended breech position, quite literally had her legs pulled up straight in front of her and over her head. Little moo. Looked awfully uncomfortable! Managed to rebook for tomorrow, but have to take an epic drive to east London for it!!!! Argh! They did the usual growth part of the scan, said she is just under 2lbs by measurements, and her EDD by measurements is 3/6/12....which is my due date by ovulation and my birthday! We shall see!
> Spent way too long in self ridges looking at designer baby stuff, couldn't believe the prices of it!!! 53 quid for an Armani dummy, and that was the cheapest thing I saw!!!!!
> 
> Xxx
> 
> What is your other EDD Gemini? With Grace my EDD by period ect was 16th Jan, but I got given 27th Jan at the scan - she was born the 26th Jan and midwifes/doctors said she looked like an overdue baby so I still go by my first date!
> At my last scan, they said my due date by size was the 5th June which is nearly 2 weeks before! But they said it was just his size that made it that :dohh: Hopefully you will get a better look tomorrow!xClick to expand...

NHS EDD is 31st may, so only 3 days in it, but I reckon she will be a true junebug! Lol

Euro nova, I don't mean to be crass but he sounds a complete dick! How old is he? What's he running off to his parents for? End of the day, a customer is a customer, and you have a right to be treated as such! It does sound like you're stressed out, try and back away from it and let your OH deal with some of it, you and bubs health is more important, sod em I say! ;) x


----------



## Gemini85

Ok ladies, I have a couple of questions for those who have LOs already, I don't want to post these in main forums as I don't wish to be judged and I feel comfortable that won't appen here as we know each other now.

1) what REALLY happens to your lady bits from childbirth, my OH once told me that after his ex had his LO, sex felt different, what's your opinion on the changes?

2) my boobs ALREADY look like a "before" picture on a plastic surgeons website, I just wondered what breast feeding does to them? I'm still set on giving it a go, but without wanting to sound silly, I've seen my mums nipples, they're BIG she says BFing me and brother did that...truth? 

3)what are the real cons to BFing, we all know the benefits (thanks 20th midwife in a row) but what don't they tell us?

4)did you or your OHs attitude sex wise change after? I'm very scared he won't find me attractive any longer, we are only 26, he's uber fit and muscly, just feel an amount of pressure (indirect) from him to ping back, not helped by the fact mother of his LO is a twig.....

Honest answers much appreciated, hope these don't make me sound shallow, I just want to be mentally prepared for what's to come!!! 

Thanks girls! X


----------



## RedRose19

babyd i have a feeling thats whats going to happen to me, by my period date baby is 10 days further along and im sure my dates are right simply because i felt her kick very early and just some mile stones seem to come about sooner.. but there going on the length of my baby but my mother said we were all very short when born because she her self is short and reckons her body wouldnt cope with a longer baby. anyway i suppose ill have to wait and see.


gemini i hope your not under pressure to get back into shape right after we will all need time to rest and adjust to our new life style, altho saying that my wedding is 6 weeks after lo is due :( im hoping i can look some what normal by then.. as in not tired and worn out look.


----------



## babyd0310

Gemini85 said:


> Ok ladies, I have a couple of questions for those who have LOs already, I don't want to post these in main forums as I don't wish to be judged and I feel comfortable that won't appen here as we know each other now.
> 
> 1) what REALLY happens to your lady bits from childbirth, my OH once told me that after his ex had his LO, sex felt different, what's your opinion on the changes?
> 
> 2) my boobs ALREADY look like a "before" picture on a plastic surgeons website, I just wondered what breast feeding does to them? I'm still set on giving it a go, but without wanting to sound silly, I've seen my mums nipples, they're BIG she says BFing me and brother did that...truth?
> 
> 
> 3)what are the real cons to BFing, we all know the benefits (thanks 20th midwife in a row) but what don't they tell us?
> 
> 4)did you or your OHs attitude sex wise change after? I'm very scared he won't find me attractive any longer, we are only 26, he's uber fit and muscly, just feel an amount of pressure (indirect) from him to ping back, not helped by the fact mother of his LO is a twig.....
> 
> Honest answers much appreciated, hope these don't make me sound shallow, I just want to be mentally prepared for what's to come!!!
> 
> Thanks girls! X

1 - I asked my dh this the other day and he said that he honestly doesn't feel a difference (and neither do I!) I tore completely from back to front, so had to be stitched up so maybe this is why?!

2 - I had a breast enlargement 6 months before I fell pregnant with Grace, so don't know if this makes a difference, but my nipples are bigger now! And abit droopier!

3 - PAIN! I can't give you a proper honest answer because I only done it for 2 days, but the pain and the fact I had no help contributed to me giving up so soon!

4 - Our sex life did change at first, but only because you are soooo tired in the early days and having a baby in the room with you is a slight turn off! I was worried that DH wouldn't find me attractive anymore as I got awful stretch marks and put on alot of weight, but he was constantly telling me how beautiful I was and said he found me even more attractive because I carried his child, so i'm sure your OH would feel the same!


----------



## Gemini85

Thanks keep em coming! Lol I suppose I do feel pressured, it's me doing it I suppose,I'm the first of all my girl friends to have a baby, I felt heartbroken putting away my going out dresses with the feeling that I won't ever get back to what I was, and annoyingly I wish I'd appreciated the figure I had more, I always felt I needed to lose weight as it was! Just very conscious that OH has always been idiotic enough to like the slim fashionable types....I know if I told him how I felt he would be upset, but I know him well enough to know that he doesn't want me looking like a frumpy mum, we have always been very honest with each other, too much so at some times, I know things about him I really wish I didn't! (like the fact he cheated on his ex whilst she was pregnant, more than once!) he swears he would never do this to me, and I believe him, Im just wary of the fact he likes attention from women, (his words) he likes to know all the work he puts into his body is worth it? God I'm making him sound a meat had prick, he isn't, he's just a bit of a tart and in the past has has his head turned by tarts! Lol x


----------



## Gemini85

Insecure day for moi much? Doh....x


----------



## RedRose19

i think its normal to become insecure when pregnant and not feeling physically your self, ive heard stories with similar feelings, im always worried about mine and oh's sex life as its literally next to none existent at the mo

but like babyd said im sure he will find u very attractive for being the woman who carried his child :flower: 
tho i know what u mean about being sad to be the first one of your friends to have a baby, im 21 and im the youngest out of my group of friends, and we had actually planned to go to Australia for a year.. then we found out i was preg :wacko: and im so happy of course as before we gave up we were trying so long but def know the being left out sort of thing.. but once all our babies start arriving im sure these worries will all go because you wont care as its so worth it for bubs :)


----------



## babyd0310

Ah Gemini :hugs: I am feeling insecure at the mo cos DH doesn't want to go near me and I keep thinking it's because i'm fat bla bla bla but I know it is only because he finds it abit weird with the baby getting bigger!
You don't have to be a frumpy mum, I look at pics from a month after I had Grace and I look great, but I let myself go in the 2 years that followed and only managed to get to pre baby weight before I fell pregnant again! I know this time to be alot more careful and I enjoy going to the gym now, so will definitely be back!
I was only 21 when Grace was born and the first of all my friends to get pregnant, so I felt like I would never go out and feel like you again - but you will! You have to make time for yourself otherwise you will go insane! We make sure we go out or have a nice meal at least once a month, and DH has his time with his friends and I have mine. Maybe you should talk to him and say how you are feeling and it might help you to feel better? :hugs:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Gemini85 said:


> Ok ladies, I have a couple of questions for those who have LOs already, I don't want to post these in main forums as I don't wish to be judged and I feel comfortable that won't appen here as we know each other now.
> 
> 1) what REALLY happens to your lady bits from childbirth, my OH once told me that after his ex had his LO, sex felt different, what's your opinion on the changes?
> 
> 2) my boobs ALREADY look like a "before" picture on a plastic surgeons website, I just wondered what breast feeding does to them? I'm still set on giving it a go, but without wanting to sound silly, I've seen my mums nipples, they're BIG she says BFing me and brother did that...truth?
> 
> 3)what are the real cons to BFing, we all know the benefits (thanks 20th midwife in a row) but what don't they tell us?
> 
> 4)did you or your OHs attitude sex wise change after? I'm very scared he won't find me attractive any longer, we are only 26, he's uber fit and muscly, just feel an amount of pressure (indirect) from him to ping back, not helped by the fact mother of his LO is a twig.....
> 
> Honest answers much appreciated, hope these don't make me sound shallow, I just want to be mentally prepared for what's to come!!!
> 
> Thanks girls! X

1. He can't tell any difference at all, I can slightly, but not much. I feel a bit wider iykwim and was worried that he'd be able to feel that too, but he says I don't feel or look any different at all. I also have a slight cervical prolapse, but he says that he can't feel any difference with that either. I can't in general, but only after walking a long way or something. When I look in the mirror, I can see a slight difference in that I look a bit wider, but nothing too drastic and he swears he can't tell any difference. It really does go pretty much back to normal, it's amazing how elastic things must be down there!! 

2. I'm sorry to say it's pregnancy that gives women saggy boobs and not breastfeeding. it's the hormones in pregnancy that make the changes in preparation for bf that do the damage rather than the bf itself. I have to say my boobs have headed south since having Holly. I used to have big but quite pert looking boobies but now they sag downwards more. My nipples looked no different after I had BF Holly for 2 weeks. But some women's nipples get bigger after pregnancy, but again it's pregnancy hormones that cause this not breastfeeding itself.

3. Honestly? Breastfeeding is HARD! I had a bit of a tough time with Holly as she was born early and jaundiced which meant she was very sleepy and so struggled to feed. I did BF her for 2 weeks but then switched to bottles as she lost lots of weight and was not well. It hurts when you are getting used to them latching and the let down really hurts for a few seconds after they start feeding. On around the 3rd day, you can become engorged as your milk comes in. Your boobs go rock hard, so full of milk you feel you might burst and they are sooo hot. It was so so painful! I slept with cold wet flannels over my boobs and simply could not wear a bra. It really hurt! But it only lasted a day or 2. Despite all of this I am still going to give it another go this time, as I really think if you can get past the hard bit to start with, that it is the easier option after then. I was always envious of my friends who BF that their babies would cry as they were hungry and all they had to do was lift them and feed them, whereas I'd have to faff around with heating bottles, etc and listen to her cry whilst she waited for a feed. Also Holly had bad colic (which was AWFUL!) and I think bf babies have less colic, so I am determined to give it another shot this time.

4. He honestly couldn't care less and feels no differently about me sexually than he did before. I on the other hand feel less attractive than I did before, mainly because I am covered in stretch marks and my boobs have sagged. I am not a small girl to start with, but I always felt sexy before but less so after having Holly. It doesn't help that I had all sorts of problems with my tear healing and that was only repaired when Holly was 8 months old, so we only could properly start having sex again after that.I think I just started to get back to feeling myself in that department when I fell pregnant this time. But my DH honestly doesn't feel any different (or so he says/acts). I asked him if he was less attracted to me sexually after seeing a baby come out of my vagina and he said not at all! lol

Wooah sorry for the epic reply!!


----------



## RedRose19

oh yeah.. today is v day for me :D i keep forgetting!!!! also we have our pre marriage course tonight so worried ill get judged :dohh:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and you don't have to turn out to be a frumpy mum at all! I did a bit to begin with, didn't bother straightening my hair or doing my make up and felt like shit to be honest! So When Holly was around 8 weeks old I went and had my hair cut and bought some new clothes and made sure I did my hair every day and put on a face of make up, even if I wasn't going out anywhere special. It made the world of difference to how I felt and I'm sure DH appreciated me making more of an effort too! You can be one of these yummy mummies with your hair and make up done and nice clothes and your posh iCandy pram, shopping in town, far from frumpy ;-)


----------



## Gemini85

No emzywemzy that's great, really appreciate the honest answers! I feel terrified generally, I said to OH the other night, "what if it's like getting a puppy, and you don't know if you'll actually like being a mother?" he thought this was hilarious, but it scares me! I just feel like I've lost everything in common with friends, and can only do pregnancy/baby talk. Feel like I'll never be me again! X


----------



## babyd0310

Emzywemzy said:


> Oh and you don't have to turn out to be a frumpy mum at all! I did a bit to begin with, didn't bother straightening my hair or doing my make up and felt like shit to be honest! So When Holly was around 8 weeks old I went and had my hair cut and bought some new clothes and made sure I did my hair every day and put on a face of make up, even if I wasn't going out anywhere special. It made the world of difference to how I felt and I'm sure DH appreciated me making more of an effort too! You can be one of these yummy mummies with your hair and make up done and nice clothes and your posh iCandy pram, shopping in town, far from frumpy ;-)

This is sooo true!! You feel amazing when you make the effort, and somehow it makes you feel better that you look great with a baby/toddler lol I can't wait til after, I think it will make the world of difference that this is a summer baby - I was stuck in for weeks after having Grace because of the crap weather. We have a wedding 4 weeks after I am due, so I am going to make sooo much effort to look nice so people can say how great I look so soon after having a baby :rofl:


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Gemini85 said:


> Ok ladies, I have a couple of questions for those who have LOs already, I don't want to post these in main forums as I don't wish to be judged and I feel comfortable that won't appen here as we know each other now.
> 
> 1) what REALLY happens to your lady bits from childbirth, my OH once told me that after his ex had his LO, sex felt different, what's your opinion on the changes?
> 
> 2) my boobs ALREADY look like a "before" picture on a plastic surgeons website, I just wondered what breast feeding does to them? I'm still set on giving it a go, but without wanting to sound silly, I've seen my mums nipples, they're BIG she says BFing me and brother did that...truth?
> 
> 3)what are the real cons to BFing, we all know the benefits (thanks 20th midwife in a row) but what don't they tell us?
> 
> 4)did you or your OHs attitude sex wise change after? I'm very scared he won't find me attractive any longer, we are only 26, he's uber fit and muscly, just feel an amount of pressure (indirect) from him to ping back, not helped by the fact mother of his LO is a twig.....
> 
> Honest answers much appreciated, hope these don't make me sound shallow, I just want to be mentally prepared for what's to come!!!
> 
> Thanks girls! X


1. I haven't noticed any difference, and my OH says he hasn't either (I've asked him before lol) I had an episiotomy (because of forceps) as well, but that didn't cause any problems - actually I can't even feel where it was; I can't find a scar. It has been nearly 12 years since I had Aimee though.

2 & 3. I didn't breastfeed so I can't comment. I've decided to formula feed again this time, I don't think BFing is for me.

4. No change, really. We were very young, horny teenagers though (both 18) when Aimee was born. We had sex 3 weeks after the birth, which was silly in hindsight especially since I'd had stitches but hey ho. It did wain off a bit in the first year or so but it resolved itself. My OH has never commented on my body even though I put on a lot of weight and got loads of stretch marks. I don't think men are as concerned about stuff like that as us women are.

Hope that helps :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

I know what you mean Gemini as I felt the same. I was the first of my friends to have a baby and was so worried that I was going to miss everything, all the going out and getting drunk and dressing up and stuff. But you know what, after I'd had Holly I didn't WANT to do those things any more. When Holly was 10 weeks old me and DH went on a night out with a bunch of friends. I got all dressed up and I remember standing there after several glasses of wine thinking, this isn't me anymore. I think a nice way to look at it is it being a new chapter in your life. Your life will be different after you've had a baby, but how much it changes is ultimately up to you. You can still get dressed up and go out with your mates if that's what you want, but if you're anything like me, you might find that you don't want to anyway. I kind of left my old life (and a lot of my old 'friends' who don't have time for me anymore) behind and embraced the new one. I started going to lots of baby groups and met Mums in my area. I now have lots of Mummy friends, most of which are my age and we go places like soft play and groups together, or out shopping, or out for lunch or something and we also go for the odd night out! It's great. I still dress nicely and straighten my hair and put my make up on every day and make sure I go out and do something every day too (well, when I don't have SPD grrr). I don't feel like I lost the old me, I feel like I gained a new me which I was more than ready for, as tbh I was bored of doing the same old things with the same old people all the time! I'm now much more confident and social than I ever was before I had Holly.


----------



## Gemini85

That made me feel tons better thank you xxxx


----------



## RedRose19

that was very comforting to read emzy, i suppose as a first time mom you worry about your social life and the friends u have.. i dont have a load of friends.. just my girls from school :) we have stayed friends since secondary school id hate to lost contact with them, we have even asked one of them to be our god mother of our baby girl, and she and 3 others are my bridesmaids.

tho im hoping to make some other mommy friends..


----------



## Gemini85

Front page is updated with details of those who dropped me a message, sure there's a few more still using the thread that havent so let me know your newest EDD and team colour! Not long now! Eeeeeeeeek! X


----------



## katerina

Gemini85 said:


> Front page is updated with details of those who dropped me a message, sure there's a few more still using the thread that havent so let me know your newest EDD and team colour! Not long now! Eeeeeeeeek! X

Hi gemini! Please add me to the front page! I'm due June 18th....and I'm having a little girl! x


----------



## Gemini85

Done! X


----------



## Gemini85

Where the fluffing hell are our fruit tickers! Humph.


----------



## RedRose19

i was thinking the same... it think its either the bump site crashed again or its bnb!

i cant wait til next week when my fruit finally moves again :haha: tho ive been getting emails each week from them and they have different fruit for the past 3 weeks :shrug: even tho the ticker doesnt


----------



## babyd0310

Gemini you missed me off the first page :(
June 18th with a little boy x


----------



## jelly tots

heya, just a quick one before i head off to the supermarket.
one of my new friends on the married patch comes to yoga with me, hubster works with her husband. she is a few weeks ahead of me, she's due may 14th and was rushed to hospital last night with sharp pains. turns out after 4d scanning the membranes have detached or something (hubster was telling me and he hasnt a clue so may have got it slightly wrong, and i havent a clue whats what still) she is okay and baby is doing fine at the moment but they are looking to do an emergency c-section over the weekend. will they both be alright? i know i was born 3 months early with mum having pre-eclampsia but this is a bit different. bit of a shock as everything was going great with her and she had no problems at all throughout her pregnancy so far.


----------



## Gemini85

Statistics are good for prems that age, but she's in for a long journey. Will be keeping everything crossed xx


----------



## babyd0310

How many weeks is she Jelly? I'm sure everything will be fine as they haven't given her a c-section straight away and I don't think they would consider it if they didn't think it was necessary and they are probably confident that everything will be ok. 
How terrible though, she must be devastated x


----------



## jelly tots

She will be 29weeks on Monday. She is still in hospital so will have to wait and see what Paul finds out at work on Monday from her other half. Unfortunately due to the job he does he will have to pop in for an hour to sort some things out before getting back to her.
Can't imagine how they are feeling, got all my fingers and toes crossed


----------



## Emzywemzy

Your poor friend. The chances are at that gestation baby will do fine with some help for a few weeks. 

Got my confirmation letter from work, I'm officially starting my maternity leave in just over 2 weeks! Eek!


----------



## babyd0310

I'm sure everything will be fine, 29 weeks is obviously early but the statistics are good and they have probably given her steroids to mature babies lungs. 

That's mad how fast it has come round Emzy! I put in all my forms this week and have worked out that I have 4 weeks at work, then a weeks holiday and then 3 weeks back and i'm off so not long at all! That's if my SPD doesn't get any worse, it's been really painful this week. 
I have just noticed that my feet look sooo puffy already! They look awful x


----------



## pink23

hope your friend isn't in hospital too long jelly xx
Im getting scred bp will start to rise soon and protein will to and then they sign me off work which I don't want as I only work weekends.
Had a pressure feeling in eyes/head tuesday but went after I had bp tablet so going to ring midwife if it happens again
Hope everyones ok xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

I know it feels weird to be starting mat leave this early! But as my contract ends before I'm due back, it really doesn't matter. They pay the whole 39 weeks mat pay even though my contract finishes before then too, so that's fab.


----------



## Gemini85

Not sure if youve seen on fb, but mrs Craig has given birth to little angel wyatt. I feel devestated for her and her family. 

God bless and keep watch over little Wyatt xxxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

I've just seen that. How awful for her and her family. My thoughts are with them Xx


----------



## LegoHouse

Read the first page and realised I'm not on it yet. I'm due 18th June and I'm having a boy! :)

My pregnancy is finally starting to go really slow!! :(


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Gemini85 said:


> Not sure if youve seen on fb, but mrs Craig has given birth to little angel wyatt. I feel devestated for her and her family.
> 
> God bless and keep watch over little Wyatt xxxx

Oh no :nope: So much bad news recently.


----------



## Euronova

God such horrible news!! ;( what happened? :(


----------



## FirstBean

Oh no such awful news, my thoughts are with them.


----------



## broodybelle

Oh no, poor Mrs.Craig. That's such sad news. Thoughts and prayers go out to all the family.
xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'm not sure exactly what happened, but the facebook post said that she had really high BP and so was sent to hospital and then they couldn't find his heartbeat, so she was induced :(


----------



## cliqmo

So much bad news and heartache on here right now :cry: thoughts and prayers to all affected xx


----------



## cricket in VA

Ladies, sorry I haven't been posting much lately! Life has gotten hectic and I'm lazy to type on my iPad, which is what I'm usually using to read this forum...

So sorry for all the losses - it's definitely scary still!

I have a million things to respond to, but of course can't remember them. I'm still due June 5th, although babby keeps measuring 4 days ahead, and still team yellow!


----------



## cricket in VA

Oh, and thanks for all the packing advice! I haven't even thought about that yet. June still seems so far away, but I guess it's not!!


----------



## KEslinger

I can't keep up with this page but I'm due June 8th. Team PINK!


----------



## MegnJoe

I'm due fathers day. June 17th team pink.:flower:


----------



## Gemini85

Updated those dates. 4D scan second attempt today at 3.20, hope shes not hiding this time!!! X


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hope the scan goes well! We were going to have one, we had one last time and loved it, but thought seeing as I'm getting an extra nhs one at 32 weeks we would save the money this time. 

I feel like baby has had a big growth spurt over night. Yesterday I felt really uncomfortable and over stretched and this morning I've noticed my bump is bigger and my movements are much higher. Think she's finally flipped other way up as the kicks are high now! Lots of pressure on my bladder now though, not good!! 


Travelling back up north today to go home. Been a lovely week at my mums and been nice to have help with Holly too.


----------



## broodybelle

Enjoy the scan Gemini. 
Glad you've had a good week Emzy. 
Welcome MegnJoe.
xx


----------



## pink23

I'm due 10th June team yellow please x


----------



## Gemini85

Ladies I'm on my way to labour ward, losing bright red blood. Please keep everything crossed for me, I'm petrified. Xxx


----------



## razra

Huge hugs and keeping everything crossed for you Hun xx hope you're all ok x


----------



## harri

Got everything crossed for you Gemini! I hope it's nothing, praying for you xxxx


----------



## Euronova

Oh god, keeping it all crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## FirstBean

Got everything crossed for you Gemini.


----------



## KEslinger

Got everything crossed for you over here Gemini!


----------



## broodybelle

Thinking of you Gemini.xxx


----------



## pink23

Got everything crossed Gemini x x


----------



## emma1985

Love and hugs Laura (Gemini) xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hope everythings ok hun x


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Gemini85 said:


> Ladies I'm on my way to labour ward, losing bright red blood. Please keep everything crossed for me, I'm petrified. Xxx

Thinking of you. Hope everything is OK xx


----------



## abic77

Omg Laura I hope everything is ok hun.....have everything crossed for u & thinking of you hun x


----------



## RedRose19

Gemini85 said:


> Ladies I'm on my way to labour ward, losing bright red blood. Please keep everything crossed for me, I'm petrified. Xxx

i really hope all is ok! :hugs:


----------



## Gemini85

Well that was the worst experience ever! Still shaking now!!! Apparently the delicate cells inside the cervix are growing out to the outside of my cervix, (there's a name for it, but left mat notes in car!) and that as I had intercourse last night, it bled, they put bubs on a trace, took them a while as she was kicking all over the show, but she's ok, cervix still looks long, but aggrevated. So no more BD for me until July!!! 

Thanks so much for the well wishes, sure it had something to do with missy moo being ok! Xxxx


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Glad everything is OK :hugs:


----------



## abic77

Omg hun what a relief!!!! Glad everything is ok chick!
See I really don't belief it when anyone says bding is safe! Heard too many horror stories!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thank goodness for that eh Gemini!! Did you get to go for your scan??


----------



## Emzywemzy

abi happy 27 weeks! 3rd tri baby yeah!!!


----------



## KEslinger

So glad to hear that everything is okay! I've been stalking this page waiting for your update. Pelvic rest sucks but it's totally worth it!


----------



## broodybelle

So relieved Laura. I've been checking back in for updates all evening. I agree Abi - BDing is bad. I have a low lying placenta so can't risk it- I don't want any more bleeding. It was scary enough the first time.
I'm impressed anyone feels like BDing anymore- I guess pregnancy effects people's sex drive in different ways!!!


----------



## harri

so glad all is well Gemini :thumbup: xx


----------



## Gemini85

broodybelle said:


> So relieved Laura. I've been checking back in for updates all evening. I agree Abi - BDing is bad. I have a low lying placenta so can't risk it- I don't want any more bleeding. It was scary enough the first time.
> I'm impressed anyone feels like BDing anymore- I guess pregnancy effects people's sex drive in different ways!!!

Haha! I actually really didn't feel like it, was just conscious of the fact he's away for a month as of Wednesday! That's gotten me out of anymore of that! I've told him his bits are well and truly in the dog house, and that technically he's only himself to blame as that member got me in this state to start!!!

Happy 27 weeks Abi, third tri, wow!

Thanks again for your thoughts! 
Think I may have missed a couple of updates for first page, if you've written them on here but I've not changed it, please drop me a message, going through pages on my phone is a blooming nightmare! Xxx


----------



## KEslinger

I'm not allowed to BD unless I have 2 weeks with no spotting/bleeding (which I've had on and off throughout my whole pregnancy). My spotting/bleeding isn't related to me doing anything, it just shows up. We BD'd this morning and nothing yet. Scariest bleed for me was around 10 weeks, we were getting ready to DTD, I was just getting turned on (no contact at all) and felt super wet/warm. HUGE gush of blood. =\ I freaked out. Went to the bathroom and filled the toilet with all blood and clots. I made an appointment and they always ask if you filled a pad in blank amount of time, when I told them I didn't know, I didn't use one, I just filled the toilet with blood and clots and it stopped they didn't say much. When the doctor came in she was a little worried but I was reassured when she showed me the baby on ultrasound and let me listen to the heartbeat (that was the first time I had heard her little heard beating away!). Since then I've continued to have spotting (either pink/brown or mucus tinged with blood) and I've even passed more clots. At my NT scan they found that I had a clot in my uterus but the technician and perinatologist forgot to document it. They just told me that I could expect more bleeding throughout the pregnancy. Now, my doctor says I should be on pelvic rest unless I have 2 weeks with no spotting. Fingers crossed that I don't have anymore bleeding/spotting. 

Gemini, I was also going to say, with that condition of your cervix, don't be surprised if you see some bleeding when you have a bowel movement with any straining/pushing. That can also aggravate that tissue and make you bleed some. I have my fingers crossed for you too, no more bleeding. It's heart wrenching seeing blood.


----------



## babyd0310

Morning girls, just caught up - glad everything is ok Gemini, must have been very scary for you and my thoughts go out to Mrs Craig, such sad news. 
I have been awake since 5 and just got up to make myself a tea before Grace gets up, I went shopping yesterday got loads of new bits which i'm very happy about but my SPD is now a thousand times worse, the pain is shooting down my legs and i'm in agony :cry: I have such a busy day today aswell, not sure how i'm going to get through it to be honest!


----------



## pink23

Glad all is ok x x


----------



## pink23

Girls if you go into asda some of stuff might be on offer. I picked a 2 pack romper set should of been £7 and was only £3. X


----------



## abic77

Morning everyone...babyd that must have been quite nice despite the stupid hour just to have some you time??

Well my bezzie mate (who lost her mum suddenly in December) gave birth 2 wks late to her little boy at 9lb 6oz! Chuffed to bits for her but the joy is bittersweet as she will be missing her mum so much right now! Can't wait for cuddles with him (little Harry!)

I didn't even realise that 3rd tri started at 27 weeks so nice surprise to see those comments girls thank you!! Friggin scary tho....3rd trimester???? Aaaaggghhhhh!

Weirdly we're off for nhs antenatal on weds which feels far too early! Didn't have a choice tho they just write and tell u when u have to go! It's a 3.5 hour session after work!
Got the NCT ones on the weekend on 21/22 April which I'm most looking forward too!its all day sat, sun & Monday night so gonna be pretty intense!

Such an awful shock about mrs Craig....just devastating...not sure who's friends with her on facebook but pls pass on my best wishes to her :-(

I'm off for a session with a trainer at the gym this morning who's doing me a pre-natal gym plan....bit late in the day but hey ho!

Hope everyone else is ok & catch up soon xxx


----------



## FirstBean

Gemini- Glad all went well at the hospital and bubs is fine. I havent DTD since I had my bleed at 16weeks then finding out I had a low lying placenta at 20 weeks and the sonographer saying it could cause bleeding if we DTD I dont want to risk it, its scary seeing blood.

Babyd- I have been getting up early due to not sleeping good already and its nice to have a cuppa before Ollie gets up :haha: Sorry your SPD is bad but at least you got some new bits from shopping.

Abic- Happy 27weeks 3rd tri already :happydance: Congratulations to your friend thats a great weight awful news that her Mam isnt going to be around to see him though life is cruel sometimes.

Emzy- Happy 27weeks to you to:happydance:

AFM- I had an awful nights sleep last night Ollie is full of cold and really not himself and was up every hour last night and took ages to get back off so I feel awful today, I have loads of stuff to do I got OH to get all Ollies baby clothes out and I have 8 bags to sort through and a pram to put on eBay I am trying to be organised but have picked the wrong weekend with Ollie been ill.
Happy 25 weeks to me today though only 2 weeks till 3rd tri.


----------



## pink23

i can't believe we will be in 3rd soon xx nearly double digits xx


----------



## harri

Happy 25 weeks Firstbean and pink!! :happydance: 

Happy 27 weeks Abi - third tri - how exciting!!! :happydance: 

I'm starting to feel uncomfortable now, my tummy is sore and so is my back :( rubbish! Xx


----------



## Gemini85

KEslinger -that sounds terrifying! You poor thing! Funy what you said as we DTD yesterday morning, but it was a bowel movement that I had just had, (tmi lol) when I noticed the blood last night. 
Just had a look at notes, ectropian cervix is what I have, they said no more BD as everytime I bleed they'd need to get it checked in case, after what you said though I think I'll only head there again if it's a lot. 
Also said I would need further investigation after bubs as I was on an abnormal smear which was taken the day I ovulated the cycle I fell pregnant! 

Babyd - have you tried crutches? They don't do anything if you have to walk alot, but I find mine make short walks a great deal easier? Dreading OH going away as I can't get myself out of the bath any more! My mum will come help, but she has a slipped disk so not sure she will actually be much use, might need to try a dry run! Haha! X


----------



## Emzywemzy

3rd tri today! The final stretch!!


----------



## RedRose19

happy 27th week and omg i cant believe the june bugs have started going into third tri.. tho i feel like i still have so long to go.. i feel fed up already :haha:

here is my 24 week bump.. i feel so self conscious about my self tho.. i feel huge
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20120224_6.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Emzywemzy

You don't look huge, you look lovely!! I know the feeling though, im getting fed up of people saying I'm huge and it must be twins/huge baby etc!


----------



## Emzywemzy

27 weeks


----------



## RedRose19

view of my friends said awww you have a big bump already, but i didnt think my bump looks as big as i thought it would by now so didnt think i was so big.. 
but i dont think they mean it in a bad way, but i still get nervous about it, and i get looks while out but i know its just cuz of the bump its self and the fact i prob look younger than i am :dohh:


----------



## RedRose19

lovely bump emzy it looks like evie has her head poking out at the top of your bump its pointy and so cute


----------



## FirstBean

I think both your bumps are great and not to big at all.

Here is my bump pic from 24 weeks I havent done todays yet so will do that and post that one aswell.
 



Attached Files:







24 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Your bumps are all lovely. Mine is crap :dohh:


----------



## cricket in VA

It's funny to see you worrying about bumps that are too big...I'm worried mine is too small! Baby's been fine every scan, on target for size and even measuring ahead, but I get comments all the time about how small my bump is! It popped a lot this week, so people are finally able to tell for sure it's a baby and not a big meal...but I'm ready for a BUMP!


----------



## RedRose19

ladies we bought our first packs of nappies today :happydance: how exciting!!!
there was packs on offer in my local supermarket so we bought two, my oh worked out tho two packs is ony a weeks worth tho :haha: so every week we prob will get more.. i showed my oh a nappy he said they were so small lol and he tested it out on one of my teddies :haha:


----------



## broodybelle

Gemini- my bleeding at 14 weeks was due to a bm. I have been really careful not to strain since! Hope that your tests come out okay- most abnormal smears come back normal after biopsy.

Been to see our travel system today (knew we wanted an UPPAbaby but never seen one to play with). We loved it and have ordered it. We were going to get it in green but the 2012 model so far is only in black, silver, pink or red- so we have gone for the silver, as the 2012 allows extra room for when our little baby becomes a tall toddler. We had so much fun switching all of the parts around and collapsing it. Thankfully you don't need a degree to do any of it- unlike some pushchairs I encountered in my previous life as a nanny! We could have got it slightly cheaper on kiddicare, but figured that supporting a local business was probably better.


Debating finishing work earlier than orignally planned. I had thought that I would go back after the Easter hols for 3 weeks, but thinking that I might just finish at Easter (I would start my maternity leave on the first Monday back after the hols) but I will only be 33 weeks. Which seems a bit early. Just think that I might struggle to get back into the swing of teaching after 2 weeks off. Would definitely go longer if the holiday came later- but people keep telling me I'll be really tired.

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Broody I went at 33 weeks last time and I was more than ready. I had 5 blissful weeks of time to myself and I loved it!! Enjoy it, you won't get the time by yourself again for a long, long time! 

he he redrose it does doesn't it! I remember Holly used to stick her bum out and make my bump look pointy too. It has looked pointy for the last week or so, so she must have got comfy in there!

FB your bump is looking lovely too, love watching everyone growing :)


----------



## broodybelle

Think you're right Emzy. Just don't want to get bored...
I can always go back to work after February half-term hols if money becomes tight, rather than after Easter, which is the plan at present. I reckon hubby is just jealous at the thought of me taking time off earlier. Must be hard to be a man- as he will have to go to work every day for the rest of his working life, whereas I get maternity leave and I'm only going back part time! 
We manage on only his salary anyway, so me not earning as much will only really impact me and my shopping habit, which is no bad thing! It is just a weird thought that I won't have money that is just mine once I go onto only SMP. But I guess it's what you're used to and I'll adapt.

xx


----------



## babyd0310

Happy 3rd tri girls!! And lovely bumps you all have, it's funny cos people also keep saying how small I am but I've got a big bubba in there! 
Sorry for the tmi but I have been so constipated the last couple of days and it is really hurting my pelvis when I am trying to go, so not sure if I am just scared?! Getting terrible belly ache because of it xx


----------



## RedRose19

babyd maybe ask your doc to give you something? my midwife recommended a medicine called lactulose something or other it worked very quickly and it gave me a right clear out and i was fine after that.. that was at 16 weeks and was very gentle on my tummy


----------



## babyd0310

Thank you :) I am going to try get to doctors this week to refer me to physio anyway as I was naughty and haven't done it yet, so will ask then. I am managing to go a little bit but still getting really bad belly ache so it must not be clearing it all - sorry!


----------



## RedRose19

also... bran flakes help :haha: i ate them for a week none stop and oh god did it help


----------



## FirstBean

Babyd- I am exactly the same am really constipated it's really giving me a stomach ache, I ache all round it's not nice.


----------



## pink23

I'm going to ring midwife tomorrow . I had a headache last week and it felt like pressure on my head and eyes and it come back yesterday. Think my bp is playing up so will see If u can get it checked. Kinda worried with the pressure in eyes as might mean more burst vessels x x
Hope everyone's well I'm just eating ice cream and baby is going mad lol x


----------



## KEslinger

Gemini85 said:


> KEslinger -that sounds terrifying! You poor thing! Funy what you said as we DTD yesterday morning, but it was a bowel movement that I had just had, (tmi lol) when I noticed the blood last night.
> Just had a look at notes, ectropian cervix is what I have, they said no more BD as everytime I bleed they'd need to get it checked in case, after what you said though I think I'll only head there again if it's a lot.
> Also said I would need further investigation after bubs as I was on an abnormal smear which was taken the day I ovulated the cycle I fell pregnant!
> 
> Babyd - have you tried crutches? They don't do anything if you have to walk alot, but I find mine make short walks a great deal easier? Dreading OH going away as I can't get myself out of the bath any more! My mum will come help, but she has a slipped disk so not sure she will actually be much use, might need to try a dry run! Haha! X

Yeah, any kind of bleeding you need to be careful. The hospital had said about the pad in an hour and the bright red blood, but my doctor (who knew I was spotting the whole time) seemed almost alarmed that I was still spotting. Like it was a surprise... uh, we talk about it every 4 weeks, lol. She said if there is ANY red blood she wanted to know about it. -- But, she just wants a call and then they'd either schedule an appointment or just give me advice unless there was cramping, a lot of it, or clots, then they'd make an urgent appointment or have me go in to emergency. After DTD yesterday I haven't had any bleeding at all, thankfully. I don't remember where I had read up on that ectropian cervix... either in my what to expect or online when I was freaking out about bleeding. Try not to strain when you're having a BM, or you will most likely bleed some more. Be sure to eat plenty of fiber to help in that. I do know a few people who had an abnormal WHILE they were pregnant but ended up being normal after the baby was born. I hope that everything works out for you in the end. <3 

AFM, my baby has stayed really low this whole pregnancy, OH had only felt her move once, she rolled over underneath his hand a few weeks back. This morning she was kicking super low (it feels like she's kicking straight down trying to escape!!!) so I pushed into my uterus on the left, then the right, then down from the top and all the sudden i felt her kicking above my belly button! I had OH put his hand there and she gave him a few good kicks in his hand. LOVED that. It made me feel so much better. I'm a plus size girl so I tend to stay over in my plus size thread lol it moves MUCH slower than this thread and I can't keep up with work and what not. I do pop in and read a few pages as often as I can though. =)


----------



## RedRose19

pink23 said:


> I'm going to ring midwife tomorrow . I had a headache last week and it felt like pressure on my head and eyes and it come back yesterday. Think my bp is playing up so will see If u can get it checked. Kinda worried with the pressure in eyes as might mean more burst vessels x x
> Hope everyone's well I'm just eating ice cream and baby is going mad lol x

i hope your ok i get headache like these and there awful, i find the only thing that helps for me is to take two paracetamol and go to a dark room to sleep, it could be a migrain u have, tho i didnt have bp problems i dont think, def talk to your doc,

we also just had some ice cream :blush: this baby goes mad every time i eat ice cream.. :flower:


----------



## pink23

The only reason I worry is pregnancy puts a lot of pressure on my eyes due to being diabetic and may have to have laser surgery in pregnancy . Hopefully just a quick bp check will say everything's ok x x


----------



## jelly tots

Emzywemzy said:


> Your poor friend. The chances are at that gestation baby will do fine with some help for a few weeks.
> 
> Got my confirmation letter from work, I'm officially starting my maternity leave in just over 2 weeks! Eek!

wow thats not long to wait at all, bet you cant wait.



babyd0310 said:


> I'm sure everything will be fine, 29 weeks is obviously early but the statistics are good and they have probably given her steroids to mature babies lungs.
> 
> That's mad how fast it has come round Emzy! I put in all my forms this week and have worked out that I have 4 weeks at work, then a weeks holiday and then 3 weeks back and i'm off so not long at all! That's if my SPD doesn't get any worse, it's been really painful this week.
> I have just noticed that my feet look sooo puffy already! They look awful x

not long left at work for you either, im sure it will fly by for all of us.



pink23 said:


> hope your friend isn't in hospital too long jelly xx
> Im getting scred bp will start to rise soon and protein will to and then they sign me off work which I don't want as I only work weekends.
> Had a pressure feeling in eyes/head tuesday but went after I had bp tablet so going to ring midwife if it happens again
> Hope everyones ok xx

fx everything stays good with you and you dont encounter any problems with your bp or anything.



Gemini85 said:


> Not sure if youve seen on fb, but mrs Craig has given birth to little angel wyatt. I feel devestated for her and her family.
> 
> God bless and keep watch over little Wyatt xxxx

oh thats awful news, massive hugs for her.x



Emzywemzy said:


> Hope the scan goes well! We were going to have one, we had one last time and loved it, but thought seeing as I'm getting an extra nhs one at 32 weeks we would save the money this time.
> 
> I feel like baby has had a big growth spurt over night. Yesterday I felt really uncomfortable and over stretched and this morning I've noticed my bump is bigger and my movements are much higher. Think she's finally flipped other way up as the kicks are high now! Lots of pressure on my bladder now though, not good!!
> 
> 
> Travelling back up north today to go home. Been a lovely week at my mums and been nice to have help with Holly too.

ive felt exactly the same regarding a growth spurt, ive been feeling uncomfortable since thursday.judging by everyones reactions on fb im the size of a house already too :/
glad you have had a nice week away, always good to have a bit of a break.



Gemini85 said:


> Well that was the worst experience ever! Still shaking now!!! Apparently the delicate cells inside the cervix are growing out to the outside of my cervix, (there's a name for it, but left mat notes in car!) and that as I had intercourse last night, it bled, they put bubs on a trace, took them a while as she was kicking all over the show, but she's ok, cervix still looks long, but aggrevated. So no more BD for me until July!!!
> 
> Thanks so much for the well wishes, sure it had something to do with missy moo being ok! Xxxx

oh my how scary, so glad everything is okay though. fx all stays that way now chick



KEslinger said:


> I'm not allowed to BD unless I have 2 weeks with no spotting/bleeding (which I've had on and off throughout my whole pregnancy). My spotting/bleeding isn't related to me doing anything, it just shows up. We BD'd this morning and nothing yet. Scariest bleed for me was around 10 weeks, we were getting ready to DTD, I was just getting turned on (no contact at all) and felt super wet/warm. HUGE gush of blood. =\ I freaked out. Went to the bathroom and filled the toilet with all blood and clots. I made an appointment and they always ask if you filled a pad in blank amount of time, when I told them I didn't know, I didn't use one, I just filled the toilet with blood and clots and it stopped they didn't say much. When the doctor came in she was a little worried but I was reassured when she showed me the baby on ultrasound and let me listen to the heartbeat (that was the first time I had heard her little heard beating away!). Since then I've continued to have spotting (either pink/brown or mucus tinged with blood) and I've even passed more clots. At my NT scan they found that I had a clot in my uterus but the technician and perinatologist forgot to document it. They just told me that I could expect more bleeding throughout the pregnancy. Now, my doctor says I should be on pelvic rest unless I have 2 weeks with no spotting. Fingers crossed that I don't have anymore bleeding/spotting.
> 
> Gemini, I was also going to say, with that condition of your cervix, don't be surprised if you see some bleeding when you have a bowel movement with any straining/pushing. That can also aggravate that tissue and make you bleed some. I have my fingers crossed for you too, no more bleeding. It's heart wrenching seeing blood.

oh my thats sounds terrible for you too. glad they are monitoring it for you but also fx for you too chick.



babyd0310 said:


> Morning girls, just caught up - glad everything is ok Gemini, must have been very scary for you and my thoughts go out to Mrs Craig, such sad news.
> I have been awake since 5 and just got up to make myself a tea before Grace gets up, I went shopping yesterday got loads of new bits which i'm very happy about but my SPD is now a thousand times worse, the pain is shooting down my legs and i'm in agony :cry: I have such a busy day today aswell, not sure how i'm going to get through it to be honest!

sorry to hear you are experiencing this, put your feet up and take it easy. hope it eases off quickly for you.



abic77 said:


> Morning everyone...babyd that must have been quite nice despite the stupid hour just to have some you time??
> 
> Well my bezzie mate (who lost her mum suddenly in December) gave birth 2 wks late to her little boy at 9lb 6oz! Chuffed to bits for her but the joy is bittersweet as she will be missing her mum so much right now! Can't wait for cuddles with him (little Harry!)
> 
> I didn't even realise that 3rd tri started at 27 weeks so nice surprise to see those comments girls thank you!! Friggin scary tho....3rd trimester???? Aaaaggghhhhh!
> 
> Weirdly we're off for nhs antenatal on weds which feels far too early! Didn't have a choice tho they just write and tell u when u have to go! It's a 3.5 hour session after work!
> Got the NCT ones on the weekend on 21/22 April which I'm most looking forward too!its all day sat, sun & Monday night so gonna be pretty intense!
> 
> Such an awful shock about mrs Craig....just devastating...not sure who's friends with her on facebook but pls pass on my best wishes to her :-(
> 
> I'm off for a session with a trainer at the gym this morning who's doing me a pre-natal gym plan....bit late in the day but hey ho!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok & catch up soon xxx

woohoo for 3rd tri!
thats lovely news for your friend, although sad her mum couldnt be there.

i start my antenatal classes end of march i think. its only 3 sessions of about 3 hours each. was thinnking about paying for the nct ones but we cant afford it at the moment so will have to wait and see.
hope the gym plan goes well, hubster has been taking me out for walks otherwise i would just veg out on the sofa all weekend, olus being uncomfortable the last few days hasnt helped as had a few pains when bending down too much. had friends round for tea last night and that completely knackered me out.



FirstBean said:


> Gemini- Glad all went well at the hospital and bubs is fine. I havent DTD since I had my bleed at 16weeks then finding out I had a low lying placenta at 20 weeks and the sonographer saying it could cause bleeding if we DTD I dont want to risk it, its scary seeing blood.
> 
> Babyd- I have been getting up early due to not sleeping good already and its nice to have a cuppa before Ollie gets up :haha: Sorry your SPD is bad but at least you got some new bits from shopping.
> 
> Abic- Happy 27weeks 3rd tri already :happydance: Congratulations to your friend thats a great weight awful news that her Mam isnt going to be around to see him though life is cruel sometimes.
> 
> Emzy- Happy 27weeks to you to:happydance:
> 
> AFM- I had an awful nights sleep last night Ollie is full of cold and really not himself and was up every hour last night and took ages to get back off so I feel awful today, I have loads of stuff to do I got OH to get all Ollies baby clothes out and I have 8 bags to sort through and a pram to put on eBay I am trying to be organised but have picked the wrong weekend with Ollie been ill.
> Happy 25 weeks to me today though only 2 weeks till 3rd tri.

hope ollie is feeling better for you very soon, also that you managed to get some of your stuff sorted through. ive just been ebaying some odd bits today and took me nearly 2 hours to list 6 items in between preparing tea. wish it didnt take so long but i hate the sales/wants pages on fb as so much rubbish adverts and people repeating them every day i get sick of the update emails.
oh and happy 25 weeks!



RedRose19 said:


> happy 27th week and omg i cant believe the june bugs have started going into third tri.. tho i feel like i still have so long to go.. i feel fed up already :haha:
> 
> here is my 24 week bump.. i feel so self conscious about my self tho.. i feel huge

its a lovely bump!



Emzywemzy said:


> You don't look huge, you look lovely!! I know the feeling though, im getting fed up of people saying I'm huge and it must be twins/huge baby etc!

ive been having that today, although half of them can talk cos they were literally the size of hippos when they got pregnant. sorry if that sounds a bit mean but its not nice of them to judge me like that when they were double the size of me at this stage. makes you feel really bad and that you are doing something wrong and look really fat. i know all bumps are different but feeling rather self conscious at the minute with yet another 12-14 weeks of growth to go. i wasnt skinny when i got pregnant due to my ankle injury so had to stop running for a bit and put a few lbs back on but still.



RedRose19 said:


> ladies we bought our first packs of nappies today :happydance: how exciting!!!
> there was packs on offer in my local supermarket so we bought two, my oh worked out tho two packs is ony a weeks worth tho :haha: so every week we prob will get more.. i showed my oh a nappy he said they were so small lol and he tested it out on one of my teddies :haha:

aww how cute, they are tiny though. was looking at my moses basket set up in my room thinking in 3 months time im going to have a real live baby sleeping in there. scary biscuits! still doesnt seem quite real that i am pregnant.



pink23 said:


> I'm going to ring midwife tomorrow . I had a headache last week and it felt like pressure on my head and eyes and it come back yesterday. Think my bp is playing up so will see If u can get it checked. Kinda worried with the pressure in eyes as might mean more burst vessels x x
> Hope everyone's well I'm just eating ice cream and baby is going mad lol x

hope you get some results and that everything is okay. 
enjoy your ice cream!

well ive had a good week kinda, apart from the bad news for my friend. not heard anything more yet but noticed both of their cars were gone this afternoon and a family members car was there instead. just hope everything is okay for them all. thanks for your good wishes. just scary that it could happen to anyone like that out of the blue.

completed my hospital bag list and not even ticked half of it off yet so think i need to do some serious shopping this month for all of the little bits.
defo need to get some new pjs anyways as my normal ones are only just fitting and wont be long before i cant do the buttons up.

ive attached this fortnights pic from this morning at 26+2, its gone down a bit now so think it was either breakfast, flump sticking bits out, or something else making it look bigger up the front.

hope you have all had a good weekend, im so not looking forward to work and the early morning commute tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







26+2weeks.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## harri

Great bumps ladies :) :thumbup: you all look fab!!!! 
Here was my 26 week and 3 day bump: 

https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/81543bc8.jpg

Xxx


----------



## Gemini85

You look great harri! Check those boobs too! Haha! My boobs are disappointing already. Just sagged down with the nipples at the bottom. Leaking LOADS when I get up in the morning they drip! Beyond gross!!! X


----------



## Emzywemzy

Gorgeous bumps! Darn you all with your gorgeous figures *shakes fist* LOL Jellytots I actually feel like a hippo, a real life hippo!

Jellytots if you need maternity jammies they had some lovely ones in the sale at Mothercare when I went in last week, might be worth a look? I got these as my hospital jammies:

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41fW0oMxozL._SX315_.jpg

one of these as a nursing PJ top:

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31EFsyVVZ2L._SX315_.jpg

And one I can't find on the website, which is like a cream coloured nursing PJ top with lace on it, it's lovely and soft.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Gemini LOL at your boobs! Mine are like rocks in socks, just dreadful! I don't have any leakage though yet and I didn't at all last pregnancy either!


----------



## RedRose19

gemini funny u say that about your boobs mine have started leaking since yesterday... its odd i wasnt expecting it.. they have become very painful too and my nipples have become swollen


----------



## RedRose19

omg emzy i love the pj's at the top.. just want im looking for! i wanted to find something black but light as it will be hot in the hospital


----------



## Emzywemzy

They are lovely, 3/4 bottoms as well which I liked as will be nice and cool. They are nursing ones to with the drop down cup bits. They are on mothercare website. those ones aren't on sale but the 2 tops were x


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

My boobs aren't holding up well either (pun intended :haha:). I'm only a B cup anyway and they used to be nice and perky but they're rather pathetic looking nowadays lol.

On a lighter note, I finally felt baby move from the outside earlier today! :happydance:


----------



## KEslinger

Prepregnancy mine used to be a bit saggy, nothing a good bra couldn't fix. =( But, since getting pregnant and more so recently, they've been filling out and starting to look a whole lot better. Loving it. Everything is getting firmer, lifting. Haha, But, after breastfeeding I'm sure we'll be headed south again.


----------



## harri

My boobs drip too, it's gross! My boobs are so heavy as soon as I take my bra off I can feel gravity dragging them down lol :haha: it's pretty depressing! 
Those pjs look great Emzy! I must get some!! X


----------



## babyd0310

My boobs haven't really changed, it's just my nips that have got huge! Love those pjs, might have to get some of them!
It's my V-day today :happydance: feel like the last couple of weeks have dragged x


----------



## emma1985

abic77 said:


> Morning everyone...babyd that must have been quite nice despite the stupid hour just to have some you time??
> 
> Well my bezzie mate (who lost her mum suddenly in December) gave birth 2 wks late to her little boy at 9lb 6oz! Chuffed to bits for her but the joy is bittersweet as she will be missing her mum so much right now! Can't wait for cuddles with him (little Harry!)
> 
> I didn't even realise that 3rd tri started at 27 weeks so nice surprise to see those comments girls thank you!! Friggin scary tho....3rd trimester???? Aaaaggghhhhh!
> 
> Weirdly we're off for nhs antenatal on weds which feels far too early! Didn't have a choice tho they just write and tell u when u have to go! It's a 3.5 hour session after work!
> Got the NCT ones on the weekend on 21/22 April which I'm most looking forward too!its all day sat, sun & Monday night so gonna be pretty intense!
> 
> Such an awful shock about mrs Craig....just devastating...not sure who's friends with her on facebook but pls pass on my best wishes to her :-(

Awww great news about your friend Abi, i hope you get cuddles soon, how lovely for her to have a boy when your due a girl :baby::happydance::baby:

I cannot believe im nearly 27 weeks its very scary!! Were going to centre parcs this wknd, 12 of us for my Grandads 80th birthday, we started going when he was 60! but havent been for maybe 10 years so things will be abit different, OH has banned me from most of the things I love doing there so I guess chilling out and eating is all I will be doing. :happydance:

:nope::nope: Poor Mrs Craig :growlmad: - she must be heartbroken :cry:


I cannot believe it has been 10 weeks since christmas and I only have 13 weeks left:happydance:

My hubby announced yesterday that he loves me more than he ever has and he holds and kisses me and hugs me close all night with his hand on "bump" but that he doesnt see me for sex at the moment, as im much more than that. it was very sweet and lovely but made me feel abit mumsy :growlmad:


----------



## Gemini85

emma1985 said:


> abic77 said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone...babyd that must have been quite nice despite the stupid hour just to have some you time??
> 
> Well my bezzie mate (who lost her mum suddenly in December) gave birth 2 wks late to her little boy at 9lb 6oz! Chuffed to bits for her but the joy is bittersweet as she will be missing her mum so much right now! Can't wait for cuddles with him (little Harry!)
> 
> I didn't even realise that 3rd tri started at 27 weeks so nice surprise to see those comments girls thank you!! Friggin scary tho....3rd trimester???? Aaaaggghhhhh!
> 
> Weirdly we're off for nhs antenatal on weds which feels far too early! Didn't have a choice tho they just write and tell u when u have to go! It's a 3.5 hour session after work!
> Got the NCT ones on the weekend on 21/22 April which I'm most looking forward too!its all day sat, sun & Monday night so gonna be pretty intense!
> 
> Such an awful shock about mrs Craig....just devastating...not sure who's friends with her on facebook but pls pass on my best wishes to her :-(
> 
> Awww great news about your friend Abi, i hope you get cuddles soon, how lovely for her to have a boy when your due a girl :baby::happydance::baby:
> 
> I cannot believe im nearly 27 weeks its very scary!! Were going to centre parcs this wknd, 12 of us for my Grandads 80th birthday, we started going when he was 60! but havent been for maybe 10 years so things will be abit different, OH has banned me from most of the things I love doing there so I guess chilling out and eating is all I will be doing. :happydance:
> 
> :nope::nope: Poor Mrs Craig :growlmad: - she must be heartbroken :cry:
> 
> 
> I cannot believe it has been 10 weeks since christmas and I only have 13 weeks left:happydance:
> 
> My hubby announced yesterday that he loves me more than he ever has and he holds and kisses me and hugs me close all night with his hand on "bump" but that he doesnt see me for sex at the moment, as im much more than that. it was very sweet and lovely but made me feel abit mumsy :growlmad:Click to expand...

Aww Emma, that's the nicest way I've heard of any man saying it however, my OH has always said he thinks pregnant women are attractive but in a beauty way, not a sex way! Must be weird for them, I guess their animal instinct must be "oh, we'll job done, when are you next in heat?" haha! X


----------



## Emzywemzy

I think DH was weirded out about sex a little bit last time, as he wasn't keen the more pregnant I got, but this time he doesn't seem bothered by it (not that we've been doing much in that department what with my SPD anyway!!). I remember one of the only times we dtd last time was to try and induce labour at 37+5 and it was hilarious, had to be doggy style as could not physically do it any other way and I could barely move. I laughed all the way through it saying we must have looked like a pair of 90 year olds! Oh but it worked, as I went into labour the next day ha ha!


----------



## emma1985

Its strange isnt it, men!! x


----------



## RedRose19

ive had such a bad day! it seems i could be in admitted to hospital thurs :( 

i went along to my 24 week check up, i mentioned i had some period like pains and i expected the nurse to say that its normal... well she got my too take extra urine sample did blood pressure then told me she wants the doc to see me, i went on to the couch and she felt tummy i had zero pains.. we waited about 10 mins for the doc.. and in that short space time i got sharp pains in my right side i could barely move,

the doc felt my tummy which made it worse, she said my uterus was contracting badly and tensing up which could be a infection up by my cervix which wouldnt show in urine, so they had to do a swab test there and then, loads of bloods and im to be on strict bed rest. 

the doc also said i am def not 24 weeks but infact 26 weeks as my uterus is higher up meaning in 3rd tri so she thinks im more 26 weeks which would make sense as my dates and the scan dates were different by 10 days ish.. so now im waiting for the results of them, then thrus if i have an infection there or worse pains or more ive to go straight to the hospital where i'll be monitored they are worried i could go into early labour cuz of how tense my uterus went that time :( im at home in bed now worried out my mind.. i am still getting the pains but its not got worse so im just trying my hardest to relax til thurs but its hard.. luckily i can feel her moving about it eases me they said one good thing is she is not in dis stress or anything as heartbeat was what it should be..


----------



## harri

Aww Redrose you poor thing :hugs: :hugs: I hope you don't have to be admitted! 

It's good that you mentioned it and it's also good that they're taking it seriously but I can't imagine how worried you must be! My friend was put on bed rest as they suspected she would go into early labour but the bed rest did the trick until 35 weeks and everything went smoothly! :hugs: keep us updated hun xxx


----------



## FirstBean

Oh RedRose big :hugs: hope you dont have to get admitted.


----------



## emma1985

Oh no that must be terrible for you, hugs


----------



## cliqmo

Redrose I can fully understand concern, but thank goodness you mentioned it!! :hugs:


----------



## Euronova

So sorry babe, i hope it's all only a big scare, gets loads of rest and hopefully you will have some reassuring news soon!
How crazy about the dates? could they not tell from your last scan?
:hugs:


----------



## babyd0310

Oh RedRose :hugs: It's a good thing you mentioned it hun, hopefully everything will be fine, it's good that they have taken it so seriously x


----------



## RedRose19

Euronova said:


> So sorry babe, i hope it's all only a big scare, gets loads of rest and hopefully you will have some reassuring news soon!
> How crazy about the dates? could they not tell from your last scan?
> :hugs:

they never measured her :shrug: i thought they would but they never did.. and the doc was adamant that my uterus was too hight to be only 24 weeks , i told her i was 24, 3 but she said no there is a big difference like 2 weeks difference, which i suppose is good if anythign happens.. which i really hope it doesnt.. my pains are still there :cry: i cant tell if they are tensing my tummy or not, she said to keep an eye on it incase i get contractions but i seriously have no idea what they are meant to feel like :shrug:


----------



## babyd0310

Ah hun :hugs: have you been having these pains for a while? Did they check to see if you were dilating at all? Like you said, if you are 26 weeks then that is good if baby does decide to come early, but hopefully she will stay put for a while longer :hugs: x


----------



## Gemini85

What's going on with us all?! So much stress and worry! Fx for you redrose, sure thru will get to the bottom of it ASAP xxxx


----------



## RedRose19

i suppose i wouldnt feel so bad if i knew what was wrong, but the doc had a look i didnt like.. as if she was shocked at how i was or soemthing but didnt say anything apart from what tests must be done.. 
i know gemini you think once your preg thats if you can sit back and wait for baby to arrive but no there is so much more worry :nope:


----------



## pink23

Sending Hugs redrose x x


----------



## pink23

Gemini can I be put on first page please , im team yellow and due 10th June x


----------



## gemgem77

I have missed so much by not coming on for a few days!!

Laura I am so glad everything is okay how scary that must have been for you.
And Redrose I have everything crossed for you, thank god you mentioned the pains though so if it is an infection you can get it sorted asap :hugs:

xxx


----------



## CaliGinger

pink23 said:


> Gemini can I be put on first page please , im team yellow and due 10th June x

Me too! June 10th team yellow.


----------



## Emzywemzy

:hugs: redrose. I hope everything's ok, how are you feeling today?


----------



## RedRose19

ty ladies, im feeling more positive that things will go ok, im being over cautious and still seeing my self as 24 weeks just incase and want them to be the same incase she came that early. 
i didnt well last night as i had shooting pains up my lady bits and just generally felt all sore there and my lower tummy :( my oh cuddled me to sleep :cloud9: feeling bit better today not so many cramps but still shooting pains but ive tried not do to any walking or standing oh has done so much all the cooking, dishes washing while still finishing college work etc he even brought me breakfast in bed this morning before leaving for college 

i just hope thursday hurries up! and nothing gets worse before then


----------



## Gemini85

So glad you're being well looked after, what a star! 
Hang on in there sweetie, stay away from google, and stay positive! All will get sorted xxxx


----------



## babyd0310

Glad you are being well looked after hun!
I'm sure everything will be fine, just stay rested until Thursday!xx


----------



## RedRose19

ty ladies feel much more positive today.. trying my hardest to stay away from google.. lol
i am also so bored having to stay in bed.. im literally counting the hours til oh is home :haha:


----------



## Euronova

Glad you are feeling better Redrose, have a good rest and make the most of getting spoilt.

I am in full nesting mode and i am really itchy to get a bit of painting done before OH gets home... it's water based paint and i am planning on painting only where i can reach easily and leave the top/corners for him to do....
Anyone knows if it is dangerous? i can keep the window open and wear a mask... I just love painting and getting really frustrated!!


----------



## FirstBean

I painted Ollies nursery when I was 32 
Weeks pregnant with him I just made sure the room was fully ventilated with window and door open


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Glad you're feeling a bit better RedRose :hugs:


----------



## pink23

Glad your feeling better red rose xx
I think the start of heartburn is here. I had it this morning and its horrible. I also think maybe my feet are starting to swell a little but can't tell so will take a picture in morning and in day to compare . Also weight is going on quite quick now and bump has really popped , hoping baby isn't growing too quick only another 2 and bit weeks to find out.
I put the cot up yesterday and its so weird to think baby will be here soon enough.
Going to pharmacy tomorrow to ask for bp to be checked and if its higher than normal I'm ringing midwife as i don't see her for another 2 weeks and its not good if bp is rising.
Have a got a few days in flat now but looking forward to staying at home and not being on feet all day xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thought I'd be brave and do a naked bump pic, excuse the underwear, stretch marks and cellulite ha ha! My bump is just enormous!!! I have a photo of me at 36 weeks with Holly and I look the same. Either this baby is enormous or my stomach muscles are wrecked...lol

I am sooo excited too! For my 29th and DHs 30th birthday in April my mum and dad have booked a 1 night spa break for us, so we get a treatment, full use of the spa, dinner and breakfast and I have just booked us in for 2 other treatments on that day. I have booked DH for an 85 minute massage package thing and I am booked for an 85 minute Yummy Mummy package. I can't wait!!!
 



Attached Files:







bump 27 weeks.jpg
File size: 4.5 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and I have my 28 week midwife appointment tomorrow, excited to see if I finally hear the heartbeat, as I haven't heard it yet!!


----------



## babyd0310

BEAUTIFUL Emzy!!!! x


----------



## RedRose19

wow nice bump tho it looks v uncomfortable for you at this stage? as long as baby is healthy weight then it shouldnt matter how big or small your bump is :hugs: 
sounds exciting about april :) and you need a rest break by the sounds of it.. everyone is telling me to sleep/rest loads before baby arrives but i never want to lol

yay pink for your cot up, its so exciting seeing them all ready to go :)


----------



## KEslinger

Just wanted to let everyone know that babylegs.com is having a leap year sale... $4 sitewide and (for shipping in the US not sure about elsewhere) $4 shipping. <3

And Emzy, love love love your bump! mine only looks bump-like in maternity jeans. Haha


----------



## pink23

the bump looks great emzy xx


----------



## broodybelle

Bump looks fab Emzy- and your spa break sounds like bliss.

Glad you're feeling a bit more positive today RedRose- I'll be praying for good news for you on Thursday.

Hope that your BP is okay when you get it checked Pink.

I'm doing okay but just struggling towards the end of the working day now, as the positioning of my stomach, no thanks to baby, is really really painful. I'm finding it hard to drive home as it is so sore. Had to tell my headteacher as I am due to attend two twilight courses over the coming weeks- 4-7pm , after a full day of teaching, and there is no way that I'll be able to manage it comfortably or to be able to drive home at that time! I was on the brink of tears driving home tonight at 5:30pm. The joys of pregnancy. 

Hope everyone else is doing well.

xx


----------



## babyd0310

I have bought a few baby bits online today and also got a mamas and papas vibrating bouncer second hand for £10, starting to feel more real now - I think it hit me this morning when I was thinking I have 16 weeks left but the baby could actually come in 12 weeks! Scary stuff!
My spd is killing me, my front bits are really clicky and to top it off I think I also have sciatica in my right bum cheek and leg. The car went in for a service today so I had to walk to work (only 5mins) but I am suffering now, I can't get a doctors appointment until next week either :( 
I think we are all getting to the uncomfy stage now and it's only gonna get worse!


----------



## pink23

i can't bend down to far now , i feel like an old lady lol. I'm struggling with my socks sometimes.xx


----------



## babyd0310

Haha yeh same, I was sitting on the bed earlier trying to get my socks on and it took me forever! I'm not even big yet either x


----------



## pink23

its so funny afterward but at the time you really try your hardest to put them on. its like a 1,2,3 and on game xx


----------



## Euronova

Definitely struggling to bend down too here.
I am a baby photographer and I have done some artist adult part nude in the past so I am really tempted to do a bump pic... I am not sure if i should do it now or do it when properly huge (or both)
Next sunny day I will give it a go and post. (I want natural light coming in the house, not planning on going naked outside!) :haha:
Lovely bump Emzy! I don't know how you cope though it must be quite uncomfortable!

Did some painting in the end today but not the tricky bits, just did about an hour and will let OH finish tonight :)


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Emzy your bump is fab :thumbup: I think mine is not far off the same size, just not as round. I will do a bump pic for my V day.

Anyone having a nap during the day? I do most days, usually afternoon or early evening for about an hour or so. I didn't do this with Aimee till the final few weeks? Must be a sign that I'm getting old :wacko:


----------



## RedRose19

has anyone experienced bad runs while preg.. i just feel so awful today on top of everything i am running to the loo so much today :(
i hope its not connected with everything but its possible it could be? 
is it normal to experience this in pregnancy.. i tried googling it just scared me saying it was a clear out before labour which is the last thing i want to hear..
the cramps are not as often thank god but i think its down to resting pretty much all day thats done the trick.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thank you everyone! I am getting to the uncomfortable stage now. Putting on knickers/socks is hilarious, especially with SPD as well ha ha! 

I went to physio yesterday and she said the hip problem is more or less resolved now, so now I just have normal SPD and so she has given me a maternity support belt to wear. It's such a relief to feel like I am not carrying my own bump!! Although I wore it for a bit yesterday and my coccyx really hurt after a while so had to take it off. 

I am having a nap on most days whilst Holly naps. I remember getting to the stage last pregnancy in the final weeks where I needed to nap too. I'm getting really tired now already, although I'm sure that's partly because I have Holly to run around after too!

I just bought a bouncer chair from a friend from my other thread! It's this one and I have bought it for £25 posted:

https://www.mothercare.com/Bright-Starts-Comfort-Harmony-Cradling/dp/B004EYFEZ4

Exciting! Still after a swing, so have my eyes open for a nice bargain.


----------



## Gemini85

RedRose19 said:


> has anyone experienced bad runs while preg.. i just feel so awful today on top of everything i am running to the loo so much today :(
> i hope its not connected with everything but its possible it could be?
> is it normal to experience this in pregnancy.. i tried googling it just scared me saying it was a clear out before labour which is the last thing i want to hear..
> the cramps are not as often thank god but i think its down to resting pretty much all day thats done the trick.

I've had them loads, accompanied by the most horrendous cramps just beforehand! I've got IBS so just put it down to that x


----------



## KEslinger

I second that, Gemini.

I've had issues with my stomach off and on for years, with no trigger (gall bladder has been removed). I had no problems right up before pregnancy, but since being pregnant it's been off and on. And, when it's on, it's ON. =\

Hope everything works out for you RedRose.


----------



## cricket in VA

Redrose, I hope everything keeps feeling ok! How scary! You too, Gemini!

Afm, I passed my glucose test but have low iron. Might explain a bit of the exhaustion! I can't believe it's on week to the third tri for me!! Crazy. And yes, I want to nap all the time.


----------



## Gemini85

Last day of second tri! Eeek! Just had a good old sob watching him leave, even managed to get his eyes to tear up! Hope this month goes super fast! X


----------



## babyd0310

Ah Gemini :hugs: 
I haven't had the runs, sometimes wish I would just for a day! But I think it is normal redrose, hope tomorrow comes around quickly for you so you can get some answers!
And I haven't been able to nap! On the go all morning with a very hyper 3 year old and then work in the afternoon so don't get a chance and I am not sleeping great at night no feel shattered! maybe I might get a chance when I go on maternity when grace goes to nursery, but I'm the type of person who likes to get stuff done when she isn't around - I was the same when she was born I always think I should be getting on with things!
Hope everyone has a nice day, rest up redrose and keep as busy as you can Gemini to try keep your mind off things and hopefully the next month will go quickly!x


----------



## gemgem77

Morning Girls,

Lovely bump Emzy, glad your hips are better than they were now.

Laura I really do feel for you, but I'm sure this month will whizz by and bf will be back before you know it!

I am getting really tired in the afternoons and getting really bad back but as I'm at work there's nothing I can do, just glad I'm leaving there in 8 weeks!!!! xx


----------



## broodybelle

Morning. The tiredness isn't so bad for me at the moment, it's just the need to lie down to ease back and bump pain. 

Laura- hopefully it will go really quickly- you've always got bnb to keep you entertained.

Haven't experienced the runs thing but everyone's system is different. 

I have been given the morning out of the classroom to start writing my school reports (which go out in July!) as I need to have done them before I finish. It all seems a bit odd to think that I only have my class for another 4 weeks but I cannot wait to finish.

xx


----------



## harri

Hey everyone! 

Sounds painful Redrose :hugs: hope you feel better soon!
Lovely bump Emzy!!! 

I'm 27 weeks today - Woohoo third trimester!! :wohoo: :wohoo: 

Xx


----------



## harri

P.s. I'm sooo tired at the moment - when I leave work at 6pm I just want to crash! 

I am going to go shopping for everything I need for my hospital bag this weekend! X


----------



## FirstBean

Happy 27 weeks Harri and Yay for 3rd tri.


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

I have had the runs on and off throughout, but I've also been constipated on and off too. It seems to be alternating - lovely! :haha:

Pregnancy is definitely harder this time. When I was expecting Aimee, I was a young, fit 18 year old who breezed through the whole thing. This time, I'm fast approaching 30 and not so fit anymore. I am DONE after this baby :haha:

Oh and 23 weeks today :happydance: And still a papaya?


----------



## Euronova

Happy third try for those already there!!! 
Redrose any news??

I wish i had the runs just once... i have been the other way round completely the minute I got pregnant!!!
I was all a bit freaked out buy some of you bleeding after sex but i have been fancying the pants off my fiancé for the past few days and just having amazing sex... feels REALLY good and definitely help with the stress I have felt recently with the ILs.

He was not keen on sex at all when I got pregnant and said it was all too weird and even i thought we would never have sex when my bump would start to show but we got playing and felt more and more comfortable that it was ok. We are very careful obviously so it's not so passionate as i was sometime before but it is very nice and loving and it seems I get turned on so easily it's more a question of him getting enough time!!! :haha:
Sorry if TMI... but anyone else feels quite Horny? :shy:

Painted the baby's room yesterday, it's all coming along nicely, getting the furniture from France in a bit more than 2 weeks!!
One of my friend is really talented at painting and she does windows for our shop, she has agreed to come paint a few animal in the nursery :) I think it will be very very cool :)


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Yeah I'm really horny at the moment. Thankfully we haven't had any problems with sex during the pregnancy, which is just as well cos I'd crack up if i couldn't get any :blush:


----------



## FirstBean

I am feeling quite horny just recently but with my low lying placenta a the bleeds I have had I am to scared to do anything about it the sonographer said having sex could cause more bleeding so am stayin well away.


----------



## RedRose19

yayy 3rd tri for you ladies!! must be so exciting to reach that last part! 
saying that if my doc was right about my dates that would make me 27 weeks 2mor.. but tbh i dunno if i should just stick to the scan dates or my orignal and the docs dates.. 

euro have you told your mw about being constipated as my mw suggested i get this very mild stuff to help flush out everything, now she said it would take up to 5 days for it to work as its so gentle but i was so bad i was on the toilet the next day :haha: but it was so worth it lol that was when i was 16 weeks.

i had a nice nights sleep for the first time in ages i didnt wake to a foot in my ribs or her hard kicks making me jump or any pains
my tummy still feels a little off today so im trying to stay away from milk. just one more day til i can go in for my results!


----------



## RedRose19

gemini sorry to hear oh has gone, i hope this month flys by for you, like the ladies have said keep your self busy and the month will be gone before you know it.. :hugs:


----------



## FirstBean

I am just on my way to hospital as an having bleeding every time I wipe when I have been to the loo bubs is moving fine but with my low lying placenta they want me to go in an get checked over hoping everything is going to be okay I will fill you in when I know what is going on.


----------



## RedRose19

i hope all is ok fb :hugs: will be stalking for updates x


----------



## babyd0310

Hope everything is ok fb will be back on after work to check to see how you got on x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hope all is ok fb x 

All ok at midwife appointment, despite my massive bump I'm measuring bang on 28 weeks and finally got to hear the heartbeat!


----------



## RedRose19

thats great about baby's heart beat, did the mw not try before now to find it?


----------



## Emzywemzy

No they don't do it til 24 weeks in my area, but as a second timer I didn't get a 24 week appointment, so today was the first time! Also she is head down with her back to my right, bum in my ribs on the right and feet on my left hand side :)


----------



## Gemini85

Don't worry FB, I'm sure it's just your placenta playing up. Glad they are getting you checked! 
Xxx


----------



## RedRose19

awww thats so cute, they tried with me at my 16 week check up tho i dont think she was suppose to, and she checked at my 24 weeks check up.

ive changed my signature so i can keep track of both dates because im confused with what the doc says and hospital, so this way i can see them both and just go witht he flow and see when she decides to show and see who is right :lol: tho tbh i always said to oh im sure my original dates were right. do they measure your baby at your 20 week scan over there?


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yes they do hun. If you continue measuring ahead they may offer you a growth scan to check. I always measured 3 weeks ahead with holly and she was big at scans! She was born 2 weeks early so I always question whether my dates were out. Still, babies show up when they want anyway ha ha!


----------



## RedRose19

yes they def do, my sil is still waiting for her baby to show even tho she has had contractions from dec and we didnt think she would make it to jan let alone march! lol

i always had a feeling baby would show around the start of june like the 5th or something rather than later.. but i suppose ill have to wait and see

do you think baby will come early again this time emzy


----------



## Emzywemzy

I hope she does, but not too early! Any time after 37 weeks is fine by me! My Mum went overdue with me and my sister, but my Gran had both kids at bang on 38 weeks so I hope I take after her!


----------



## babyd0310

Just came home to the clothes we ordered online yesterday, all sooo cute! :)
Here is a pic of my V day bump, it seems to have overtaken my boobs now :haha:
 



Attached Files:







010.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Emzywemzy

lovely bump babyd!!


----------



## babyd0310

Just realised I look like i'm toppling forward in that pic!!
I haven't seen Abi on here for a few days, hope everthing's ok with her.
By the way, I know i'm abit late but if anyone wants to add me on fb they can, I am Danielle Evans and pic is black and white wedding one of me and hubby - just let me know who you are on here!! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

I think I just added you babyd, at least I hope it was you ha ha!


----------



## babyd0310

Haha yes was me! I have accepted x


----------



## pink23

my bump has suddenly got massive today and is really hard. Its as if i keep pushing my belly out but it won't relax. had a relaxing day in having been doing some sewing as my quilt covers come yey. caleb and baby have matching quilt covers, have redesigned a cheap clock and painted some canvas pictures over the last few pics. will send a link on my journal page later once updated if anyone want a nosey.
xx


----------



## babyd0310

Sounds like you have been busy pink! Can't wait to see pics.
Does anyone know if I can use a hot water bottle on my belly? I have been using one on my back, but wondering if I used one on my bits (like below my belly not actually my bits lol) then it might ease the pain a little bit?x


----------



## pink23

surely if you put a layer around the hot water bottle so its not boiling hot it should be ok x


----------



## pink23

Ok so this is the link. there is a 4 more pics on the page before -pics


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yes you can hun, although physio recommend using ice rather than heat for spd. She said frozen peas on my pubic bone for 10 mins a day is better than using heat Xx


----------



## babyd0310

Oh really, that's good to know thanks hun will try that :) And pubic bone is the word I was looking for!! Haha x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and also if you get the kicked in the groin pain she said to put a sanitary towel in the freezer for a bit then wear it in your knickers x


----------



## babyd0310

Hahaha that's hilarious! But I can see how it would help, have you tried it?x


----------



## Emzywemzy

No I haven't yet! She said make sure its not actually frozen though or it might stick to you ha ha can you imagine?!


----------



## babyd0310

LOL ouuuuch!!! I was gonna try it, but not sure now!


----------



## pink23

it makes me tense up a little thinking about it lol x x


----------



## Emzywemzy

ha ha ha that'd be an interesting trip to A&E! "erm, so how did you get frost bite there again?"


----------



## harri

Haha I just crossed my legs!!!  x


----------



## broodybelle

Emzywemzy said:


> ha ha ha that'd be an interesting trip to A&E! "erm, so how did you get frost bite there again?"

:haha: That's so funny.

xx


----------



## babyd0310

Hahahaha! Another stupid question from me - i've been given some gorgeous bath milk that I really want to use tonight, but just read the back and it says there is castor oil in it??? Can I use it?x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh I don't know... I think castor oil is only effective in inducing labour if you drink a certain amount of it, so I don't imagine it would be a problem bathing in it... but I wouldn't like to say, as I know some people say castor oil is dangerous, but I'm pretty sure that's because it makes you dehydrate when you've drank it?


----------



## babyd0310

Yeh that's what I thought, it just says "contains moisturising castor oil" plus lots of other things, i'm sure will be ok. It's meant to help sleep so really wanna try it!


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'm sure it's fine. If it did anything by bathing in it, people would do that instead of drinking it!


----------



## FirstBean

I am back from the hospital and all is fine baby girl was kicking away loads when she listened to the heartbeat. The spotting is to do with my placenta it stopped as soon as I got to hospital but midwife as soon as I get any spotting I have to go straight in as spotting can lead to heavy bleeding which is very dangerous if you have a low lying placenta which I never knew none of this was explained to me hoping I dont get anymore as I will probably be admitted to the hospital the Doctor said. Also tehy told me from my swab that they took in December from my last bleed that I have Group strep b. So all is well just have to be not lifting anything and rest as much as I can the doctor said luckily i have lots of help with ollie he is staying at mil tonight but i really miss him we are never away from each other this long but he is loving it at Grannys.


----------



## babyd0310

Glad everything is ok fb!
Just had my bath and it was literally the best bath i've ever had, feel sooo relaxed! Gonna sit here with my bag of peas and wait for obem x


----------



## RedRose19

so glad to hear all is ok with your little girly fb, i would of thought they would of explained about a lying low placenta that your not suppose to lift etc, a friend of mine had this and they never explained to her either and she lives on a farm so she was always lifting,
thats bad of them not to tell you!
are they admitting you today?


----------



## pink23

glad everything is ok fb xx
See i run the bath then have to get out within 5 no more than 10 mins as i get too hot xx


----------



## FirstBean

RedRose19 said:


> so glad to hear all is ok with your little girly fb, i would of thought they would of explained about a lying low placenta that your not suppose to lift etc, a friend of mine had this and they never explained to her either and she lives on a farm so she was always lifting,
> thats bad of them not to tell you!
> are they admitting you today?

No they are not admitting me today as the spotting has stopped.


----------



## broodybelle

Glad everything is okay fb. I have a low lying placenta and they have told me nothing either- the only way I know not to lift heavy things or to have sex is because of what I have read in my baby books. I had bleeding at 14 weeks and they didn't say anything then nor following my 21wk scan. Hopefully you won't have any more bleeding.
x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Glad everything is ok fb!

I also have a low lying placenta and the midwife told me there is no need to avoid sex or anything like that unless I have a bleed. She said it's placenta previa (where the placenta covers the cervix) where they advise no sex, no lifting, etc, so maybe that's why they don't tell us!


----------



## FirstBean

Yeah I have been told to avoid everything now and rest as I have bled twice now


----------



## broodybelle

Mine does cover the cervix- which is why I bled. Just can never remember how to spell 'praevia' (I had to look it up).

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Will you be able to get much rest whilst looking after Ollie FB? 

I can never spell it either Broody! I have a scan at 32 weeks and hoping mine will have moved up by then. It did last time :) 

I have a really sore throat and can't swallow very easily, starving but couldn't eat my tea as it hurts to swallow :cry:


----------



## Gemini85

Ah glad you're ok FB. Take it easy!

For those who are interested, in my shit loads of time to do FA, I researched castor oil (by mouth) from what I found, the reason it can be dangerous is because it's a laxative, and has laxative effects on the bubba, potentially leading to them taking a poop too early, leading to the whole "inhaled meconium" situation. 

Xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

It does, it makes baby do a poo! My friend used castor oil to induce both her labours. The first was fine, but the second was a super fast labour and had meconium in waters and baby got distressed. Also it can dehydrate mum as it makes you have diarrhoea, which is also dangerous for baby. I wouldn't risk it personally!


----------



## babyd0310

No way would I ever take it, scares the life out of me! A hot curry was as far as I went last time - it did work though!
I had a really good nights sleep last night, woken up all refreshed today. Hope you feel better soon Emzy, I had the whole sore throat/cold last week it was horrible. x


----------



## FirstBean

Emzy- I have a lot of people around who are offering to have him for me mil has had him yesterday and to sleep last night and I am going to spend the day up there so I am with him but she can do the lifting and things


----------



## gemgem77

Glad all is okay FB xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

That's good fb, glad you've got lots of people to help x

Babyd I'm not sure what worked for me, as we tried a variety of things! In the 2 weeks before labour, I had 2 cups of raspberry leaf tea a day and bounced on my ball for an hour a night. Then the day before I had my bloody show and started cramping we had reggae reggae jerk chicken which was really spicey! The next day I walked all around town for hours, we had a hot curry and it was the night of a meteor shower, so we went out wishing on shooting stars! Then we dtd and I woke up in labour! So who knows if any of those set me off!!

I've got to go to hospital for a pointless anaesthetic referral today. They make you go for one if you have a high BMI, in case you end up needed a spinal, a general or want an epidural as there are more chances of complications if you are overweight. I didn't bother going last time and got bollocked ha ha! It's stupid really, seeing as I successfully had a spinal when I was stitched then last year had a general with no problems when my stitches were repaired, so isn't that enough?! lol I feel like crap with this sore throat but I might as well get it over and done with, seeing as I've already rearranged once already!


----------



## Gemini85

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 

THIRD TRI DANCE!!! X


----------



## FirstBean

Emzy- that is rubbish that you have to go for that already having had a spinal and things. Hope you feel better soon.
Gemini- yay for 3rd tri

I am just getting ready to go mil I can't stay in the house no longer so going there so Ivan spend the day with Ollie I miss him.


----------



## Emzywemzy

:happydance: :happydance: Yay Gemini! The final stretch!

FB I know that feeling, DH took Holly out yesterday for her tea to give me a bit of peace and quiet and time to myself... I didn't know what to do with myself! I just sat waiting for them to come back ha ha! It was so cute as well, as he pushed her through the door in her pushchair and she was holding a big bunch of flowers for me with a big smile on her face! Apparently picked them herself too! :cloud9:


----------



## FirstBean

Aw thats lovely Emzy. I know I dont know what to do with myself I know he is loving it and getting taken out all over which I cant do but I have spent the past 18month with him and its weird not having him around I dont know what I did without him before I hate been sat about but this is what I am going to be doing for the next 3 month until little girl arrives.


----------



## babyd0310

Happy third tri Gemini!
God Emzy you done loads - I did have raspberry leaf tea and bounced on my ball for weeks before, but I was in early labour since the Wednesday so had a hot curry the saturday night and went into full blown labour on the sunday so I swear it was the curry!
I had that anaesthetic referral when I was pregnant with Grace cos of my dodgy bones and have to have it again this time which I think is stupid!
Hubby told me last night that he won't be here for my next scan at 28 weeks and my mum is away on holiday, so abit upset I will have to go on my own :(


----------



## Emzywemzy

aw that's rubbish :( I had to go for my 32 week growth scan on my own last time as DH was at an important meeting so couldn't come. It was actually quite nice going on my own, felt like I got an extra peek just for me! He came to the 36 week one though :) 

FB I know, I often think back and wonder what I did with my time before Holly! And soon enough, we will be wondering what we did with our time with just 1 toddler to look after ha ha!

Babyd what did they do at the referral? x


----------



## babyd0310

Yeh I have one at 32 and 36 weeks aswell, so it's not like he is missing out!
Errrm I can't remember exactly, feels like ages ago but all I can remember is him just explaining about the epi and feeling my back to see if I was able to have one and if it would cause any damage! Was only in there like 15mins I think, so not sure what would have changed this time around!x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Seems sooo pointless!! lol Oh well, I live close to the hospital so not too much of a problem. But I've got my friend over to look after Holly, as can't be doing with taking her to appointments as she starts squirming and squawking! Got my GTT on Monday as well, oh joy!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Is anyone else getting to this time of the day and feeling reaaally tired?! I'm shattered come 2pm every day!


----------



## cricket in VA

I'm exhausted all day, Emzy! Might be the low iron. Or the lack of sleep. Or the extra hours I'm having to work due to my staff member leaving. I am actually a little jealous of you bed rest people, although I know I wouldn't enjoy it either after a few days :)


----------



## abic77

Helloooooooo everyone!! Long time no speak!!

Firstly...BabyD...thank you so much for thinking about me hun...i am really good but just not been able to get on for a few days due to work etc! I love you guyus you are all so sweet 

Emzy...your bump is beautiful hun!! your clothes don't do it justice...you should get it out more often! Really blooming and lovely! Your bday treats for you and your DH sound fab too!!!

Redrose & FB....so glad everything is ok for you both....what scary experiences! If ever you needed an excuse to take care of yourselves and CHILL out and put your feet up then it is now!! I can imagine it does get a bit frustrating though having to limit what you can do but at least it's only for a few weeks really! A friend of mine found out at 3/4 months that her cervix was too wide so she was on bedrest for her whole pregnancy...i mean like she had a bedpan and everything and she was only allowed to raise her shoulders to a certain level to avoid gravity taking hold! This was a few years ago now and the baby was fine etc BUT when she was trying for her second she had a procedure to sew her up so she didn't have the bedrest thing! what a nightmare! would drive me properly nuts!!!

Gemini....gutted for you hun that OH is off to France for a month.....seriously though, why don't you hop on the Eurostar and get a train down to wherever he is for a week or 2?? France is amazing and you could hobble about the chic french boutiques for classy little french clothes!!

Broody.....how is your cousin and her little boy these days? I hope they are both well and still making a strong recovery?

Euro - I really wish i felt that horny like you do!!!!! I just feel really fat, unattractive and weird at the moment so can think of nothing worse which is such a shame coz i would love to feel hot, sexy and horny :-( Was DH birthday this week and couldnt even muster up a birthday blowy for him !! Crap wife that i am!!!

With regard to having the runs...i also have been a bit of both all the way thru this pregnancy....I also have IBS and before pregnancy I would normally poo at like 7am and then would again at 9.30 am and then either once or twice or 3 more times per day! I now struggle to poo in the morning at all but if i do it is properly runny (mmm YUMMY!!) and then that's it all day. I get poo pains and wind pains and to be honest its those pains that make it painful to bend over, put socks on and definitely can't get my UGG boots on (the ones i got in america!).

Speaking of boots....I got those cowboy boots from ASOS and loved them but I just can't get my feet into them :-( I have to send them back now which makes me wanna cry but hey ho I'm sure I'll find some more sometime soon!

Is anyone finishing work like nearer their due date?? I was gonna finish on Fri 25th May (due 26th) but I have a weeks holiday so taking that the week prior so am now officially finishing on the 18th May! Feels really late compared to everyone else!!

Has anyone else's bumps shrunk??? I take a photo every weekend at the same time before breakfast and somehow the 27 week picture loooks so much smaller than the 26 week picture! Its like she must have been hiding in my pelvis or back or something as my bump started from my belly button downwards rather than from just under my boobs!

I am addicted to Pot Noodles BTW....not the best nutrients for my baby but i can't stop myself! Am listening to an audiobook called Brain Rules for baby which is just fascinating!!! The guy who wrote it has been studying brains etc for 20+ years and it is just so insightful and tells you what does and doesn't make a difference in terms of what will help your baby's brain develop. Let's put it this way...my baby ain't gonna be too bright OR an athlete unless i up my veg and omega 3 intake!! 

I got it free on audible.co.uk (part of amazon) but it's only £3.99 and is by John Medina! 

Right....i am off to get myself physched up for antenatal class!!! I'm not sure what's involved coz its called 'parentcraft'.....is that the same as antenatal?? I'm scared of all the plastic vaginas and chavs!!! (thanks Laura to your mate for that insight!!)

Happy thursday all! xoxoxo

PS it's taken me around 3 hours to write this as keep getting people walking past my PC and don't want anyone seeing what i'm doing!!


----------



## Gemini85

Hey abi, I would love to do that, but he's not allowed me there!:( he's technically a bodyguard, so is working even in his sleep, he sleeps in the same chalet as the client, the general staff they have are housed elsewhere! X


----------



## Gemini85

Loop don't worry about the plastic vagina, if there is one try and sneak a photo with your phone just for laughs!!! Lol x


----------



## abic77

Gemini85 said:


> Loop don't worry about the plastic vagina, if there is one try and sneak a photo with your phone just for laughs!!! Lol x

OMG can you imagine...how grown up would that look??? A 34 year old giggling at the plastic vagina!!!! 

Actually i still get a little giggle on in that Christmas carol where it goes:

"bla bla bla the virrrgins womb"

Freakin hilarious!!


----------



## abic77

PS should I be IN the photo with the plastic vagina or just a picture OF said vagina?


----------



## broodybelle

Thanks for asking Abi. My cousin is doing okay- she came home last Friday but Leo is still in the NICU- he is doing small periods of time off the ventilator to build his lungs up, which is good. I think Em is finding it hard to come to terms with the colostomy and has been really down. Also, she can't drive because of the surgery, so is dependent on others to drive her the 30mins to the hospital everyday to see Leo. I think things will settle down but it does take time- either of the things she has had to go through would be tough to cope with so both is a double whammy of stress.

Enjoy your parentcraft course. We have our NCT classes in April. I was working up until 37 weeks but now finishing at 33- which I can't wait for! The 2 weeks prior to that are school hols anyway, so in reality I finish in 4 weeks- whoop whoop!!! Just lucky that hubster is doing really well at work at the moment and so financially not an issue for me to finish earlier.

Waiting to hear from Redrose.

xxx


----------



## emma1985

Hi Girls,

I have a night in alone tonight so will get caught up on gossip and post again,

I hope your all well, I cannot believe we are all starting to enter the 3rd trimester now, its very scary and exciting too!

Em xx


----------



## katerina

Hi girls...hope you are all doing well!

Question....when officially do we enter the 3rd trimester? I can't believe how quick this pregnancy is going!

Amazing bump you have there Emzy!

I had my consultant appointment on Tuesday, and unfortunately my blood pressure has gone quite high (for the 1st time ever), so I am now being monitored and have another appointment on Monday to have it done again. Hopefully it will have lowered a bit!

Also, because of my high BMI, I will be getting 2 more growth scans, at 28 and 34 weeks. I think this is great coz I get to see baby more! Yay!

Hope you are all doing well!

Thought I'd add my current bump pic as of today...24+3

xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2510.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 2


----------



## broodybelle

I can't believe that we're all entering 3rd Trimester either Emma (it's 27 weeks tomorrow for me, so I'll be joining you). It does however seem a lifetime since we found out we were pregnant- September seems a distant memory. Still seems so long until June though!!

xxx


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Hi all :wave:

Great bump Katerina :thumbup: I'm also having growth scans at 26, 32 & 36 weeks because of high BMI and high blood pressure.

Emzy, how did the anesthetist appointment go? I have to see one too and I was wondering what happens.


----------



## Emzywemzy

It's flipping flying by isn't it! Arghhhh!! 

Anaesthetic appointment was ok, I walked in and she said "erm how comes you are here?" and I said I thought it was because I have a high bmi and she said "do you??" and looked through my notes lol She said I don't look like I do, so that was nice to hear! She said normally they would only see ladies with a BMI over 40 and mine is in the 30s so she has no concerns. She said you can tell by looking at someone whether they will have a problem or not, because of access to their airways, etc and she can see that she wouldn't have a problem. Also didn't know why I was there seeing as I've had a previous successful natural birth before, a successful spinal and a successful general within the last 2 years, when my bmi was the same! So was a waste of time really, but she was really nice anyway!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and because I had a normal sized baby last time, I don't get the extra growth scans because of my bmi this time! But I do get one at 32 weeks to check, placenta :)


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Thanks Emzy. My BMI is 43 and my BP is dodgy (although holding steady for now) so I can understand why I've been referred. I did have a normal sized baby and a successful epidural before but that was 12 years ago and my BMI wasn't high then. I worried that they'll tell me I HAVE to have an epi cos I'd rather have the choice not to. I think it will ultimately depend on what my blood pressure is doing rather then my BMI.

I can't believe so many of you are in 3rd Tri already - I'm still so far away!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Louise the lady said to me that they used to recommend that ladies with a BMI over 40 have an epidural early on, because of the higher risk of needing forceps or emergency c section, but she said they no longer recommend that as standard and it depends on the individual x


----------



## babyd0310

That's abit of a pain Emzy!
Hope Redrose is ok, thinking of her x


----------



## Euronova

Hey Redrose, any news?

Had a really weird day.... it's like I did not properly wake up all day... I have been exhausted and sleepy and generally without an ounce of energy. I felt like I had a bad hypo when I went to the shops but even a triple chic muffin did not seem to do anything...
Had a nap but had weird dreams of falling asleep at the wheel and that sensation of fright.

I normally take some iron but forgot for the last 2 days, could that be it? Also seems to be getting a few twinges in my cervix area, but they have gone better and I did a urine test at home and it does not seem like I have an infection :dohh:


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies thanks for the well wishes :hugs: im at home thank goodness, no infection, but they are puzzled to why im in so much pain, but because its neither an infection or labour (cervix is closed tight) they sent me home and just said take some paracetamol, but im in more pain today than ever before its like a very bad kidney infection or a bad af pains.. plus back ache and pulsing headache.. but im so happy that ava was ok, she was stretched out long ways, where her head at my left side and her arms behind her head like she had em folded and all comfy :haha:

im totally wrecked and sore so in bed, im told stay off my feet for the weekend and see how i feel..

hope everyones well sorry ill catch up 2mor my head is just so sore :(


----------



## babyd0310

So glad everything is ok Redrose! Bet you are so relieved, hopefully the pain will get better for you soon.
Euronova It does sounds like your iron levels to me hun, get those iron tablets down you! And make sure you are drinking plenty and eating regularly x


----------



## pink23

Hi all hope everyones ok, I've got 4 weekly scans due to diabetes but know my anti natal appointments will be fortnightly maybe weekly soon.
Hope the pain eases red rose xx
I know its early but I have half packed my hospital bag and pretty much everything is in baby bag. Im thinking if I have to calm down soon I don't really fancy having to go into town for something i have forgotten xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0801.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SnowGal

Hi All! Hope you don't mind me butting in here. I'm going stir crazy at home! I caught the flu and have spent the last three days in bed. Yesterday I slept 18/24 hours! today my fever is all gone so im feeling better, but still not at work. 

I'm team yellow with my first baby. My due date is June 28th although I'm measureing a week ahead and my ultrasound they through my due date should be the 19th... I guess this baby will come when it wants to anyway :) it feels like everything is dragging on!


----------



## Gemini85

welcome SnowGal, ill add you to the front page! please jump in on this thread, it moves very fast, but dont feel unwelcome, sometimes we miss each others posts cos we cant vbe arsed to go back through all the pages! haah! right, im going to post some bump pics to celebrate third tri. hard to find one without back boobs which was depressing! put on 20lbs already! right, be kind! lol x


----------



## Gemini85

Our first pink bump pics x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9243.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 11









IMG_9253.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Emzywemzy

You look fabulous Gemini!!


----------



## Euronova

Fab pics Gemini! Your bump seems so much higher than mine! very neat bump though! I need to do a new pic soon


----------



## Gemini85

That's my leggings holding it up! Most of her is still below the belly button. From some angles I look like I've a chunk of bump missing as my belly button is still so deep! Lol x


----------



## Gemini85

I need a decent front pic too as I'm Deffo carrying all round, hips are disappearing!


----------



## Euronova

I am carrying all at the front, and as a result my belly button is already popping out! :sick:


----------



## TrAyBaby

:hi::hi::hi::hi::hi: HELLOOOOOOOOOOO Girlies, how i've missed you all. If anyone can remember back 2 weeks i headed off to London as my sister was about to have her first baby. Well she finally gave birth (71 hours after being induced!!!!) and my little niece Maia was born on feb 20th. 

What an amazing experience staying with her for the first week home. I got to share in all the wonder (baby snuggles) and the horror (bleeding/cracked nipples, stitches.... the list goes on) that comes with being a new mum. Just feel so excited now for my turn, but glad of the experience now i dont feel so overwhelmed as to what to expect. Plus while i was away my fiance painted the nursery and half the house, washed all the carpets and built the cot. Now i get to start putting the nursery together.

Anyway as ive been away for weeks it has taken me 2 hours to read over all the posts and now i actually cant remember half of them doh! But glad that the people who have had a scare are now ok and my heart goes out to those who now have little angels.

Tomorrow or literally as its nearly midnight, in a few mins i will be in the 3 tri eeeeeeeeeeek. My belly totally popped out while i was at my sisters so here is me at 26+5. I go back to work on saturday but only have 7 weeks left as taking holidays before my mat leaves starts. Holy feck i think this tri will be a quick one.

Much love to all, cant wait to catch up with you all xxxx
 



Attached Files:







26 weeks 5 days.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TrAyBaby

oh and Laura can i be added to the front too please. Due a little girl 1st June

Thank you x


----------



## Gemini85

Hello you!! We have missed you!!!! X


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

Hello :) New to this site, just found this page! Im the proud mommy-to-be of a little boy whos expected to come June 3rd :) Nice to meet you all! Im new to all this but I love it so much so far!


----------



## Gemini85

youre due on my birthday!!! welcome, ill add you to the first page! xx


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

Gemini85 said:


> youre due on my birthday!!! welcome, ill add you to the first page! xx

Thats awesome :thumbup: Although Im hoping he comes a little early of course!! Thanks for the welcome :flower: xox


----------



## Gemini85

im pretty sure i would be hoping that, only, OH has his bday in May, im in June, its become a bit of a competition as to who can win the baby birth month! LOL we are sad... x


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

Haha not sad...just parents trying to find entertainment until their LO is born! Is your OHs birthday at the end of May?


----------



## harri

Morning!!! 

I've started my weekend terribly! I have woken up this morning and I've cracked one of my veneers :cry: :cry: (I have porcelain veneers on my teeth). I'm so peed off, I think I had nightmares last night and I've been grinding my teeth really hard and it's cracked one! 
Got to go to the dentist at 10:30 now! Booo! 

How is everyone else? X


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh no Harri!

TrAybaby welcome back! How lovely to get baby snuggles :) Won't be long and that'll be you :)

Welcome new ladies :)

I feel like crap, sore throat has got worse so am off to the doctors this morning. Woke up in the night not able to swallow and it made me feel so sick! My friend has taken Holly to toddler group this morning, which I was very grateful for as I'm just sitting around feeling sorry for myself! Plus it'd be a shame if she'd had to miss it, as she loves going so much. 

On the plus side, I felt my first baby hiccups this morning! I've been waiting for them, I remember Holly getting them about 5 times a day and the more pregnant I got, the more violent the jolt of the bump!


----------



## fl00b

hi :) wow i never knew there were groups like this! my name's georgie + i'm due June 28th with a little boy:) my DD's only 12 days after my 18th birthday so it'll be a nice surprise if i have him near then! :D x


----------



## abic77

Oh no Harri that sucks!!!! IS it painful having a veneer replaced??? Thank goodness it's not Traybaby tho coz i think she would have a panic attack!

Speaking of which...Tray...LOVELY to have you back hunny...we missed you and so so happy for your sis and awesome that you got to spend real mummy time with baby rather than just an hour here and there visiting! It's so lovely that you're both having babies at the same tim.....just a shame she lives so far away I guess? BTW your bump has really popped out now too hasn't it! How cooool??

Gemini....you look simply gorgeous in your lovely underwear pic!!! be SO proud of that body hun coz it's gorgeous!!!!!!

so....my 'parentcraft' class was SUCH a waste of time! It was 2.5 hours of a midwife going through a list of things that she needs to tell us. None of it was in any detail and anyone who did dare to ask a question was almost made to regret it straight away!

The one exciting part though was the tour of the delivery suite.....now, the hospital where i am giving birth is the hospital which is featured in this series of OBEM so you can imagine my excitement when we got to the delivery suite and I had a huge grin on my face...Mark was like "why are you grinning like a cheshire cat" and i was like "ong i feel like i'm on a real life film set" !!!! it was sooooooooooooooooooo exciting!! All i was doing was trying to see if I could spot any 'famous' people off the tele!!!!! Unfortunately I didn't BUT I did see rooms, 6, 7 and 12 which are ALWAYS on there! We also got to go to the new pool-birth room which was opened by Mylene Klass last year...was V cool and was the pool that girl with the red frilly-skirt bikini had her baby in!

The midwife told us too that so much of that programme is so wrong! She was like "if you have a planned c-section you will go to ward 56, not 57, but on OBEM they had the lady in ward 57 which would just never happen"....... it did make me feel much better about the environment in which i will give birth etc but its still dead scary!!!!!

Anyway it finished early so me & DH went for a curry at the pub....curry, chips, popadoms & rice at 8.45pm.....and i wonder why i had that sick-bile-in-mouth-stingy-throat-thing last night! Bubs wasn't v active last night either but i think it's coz she couldn't move for food!!

Right....must go do some work!! I have been ordered to the gym tonight and I am literally dreading it already....i know it's not gonna be that bad and i also know i will feel SO much better afterwards for going but just the thought of it is putting me in a REALLY foul mood. I am so angry with myself for being so lazy all the way thru this pregnancy and how i have just allowed myself to gain flab without any care in the world...well now i can see my back wedge and love handles wobbling over the side i am angry. Like REALLY angry but the only person i take it out on is DH! Then get even more angry when he suggests us having sthg healthy for tea and going to the gym. GGGGRRRRRRRRRR!

Right i am actually going now.....i have just managed to really wind myself up now too....frigging so angry it's untrue!
AGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHH!

Have a nice day peeps and please dont let yourselves get wound up coz it's RUBBISH!!


----------



## abic77

Hey welcome Georgie and congrats on team blue!!!

We're a lovely bunch here so hope you feel welcome but as Gemini said to another newbie (hi to you too BTW!!!) we often forget to reply to people's posts....it's nothing personal just we all have baby brains and this thread moves toooo fast!!

Emzy - sorry you're feeling pants hun....i hope you feel better soon and the Doc can sort you out....at least you have some 'you' time and holly still gets to play! Sending hugs xoxo


----------



## babyd0310

Welcome Georgie! Another team blue for the thread, we might start catching up with the girls soon!
Hope you feel better soon Emzy and yay for hiccups! I thought I felt some the other day, but they were really light so not sure if it was hiccups!
Welcome back Tray! So lovely for you to have spent time with your sister and her little one. 
Well the crampy legs have started for me, I got them EVERY night with Grace and I have had it the last 2 nights and it leaves my leg really sore for the whole day :( also my ankles have been really achy aswell. Hope everyone is ok today x


----------



## TrAyBaby

OMG Harri good luck at the dentist. Like Abi said if it was me i'd be in a full blown panic attack. Funny thing is tho for my massive phobia i actually have veneers on my two front teeth and one of them has a tiny stain that wont come off so my dentist has said after baby is born she will fix my broken tooth and we'll talk about replacing my veneer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! F**K!!!!!!! I think im actually stresssing more about that appointment at the end of June than i am about giving birth :dohh:

Hey Abi thats pretty cool that you'll be delivering in such a famous place. I wonder if you'll actually be in one of those room numbers.

Holy crap i nearly forgot to do my 3rd tri dance :happydance:

OK so today is my last day off work (have had two weeks off), im back to work tomorrow. What should i do today???? My fiance is at work from 1-9 so have the day pretty much to myself. Dont really want to waste it laying on the sofa or on the computer all day but dont want to spend it doing housework either hmmmmmmmmm must do 1 productive thing today. Maybe i'll start drawing the mural on my nursery wall??? What ever you gals are doing today i hope you are having fun x


----------



## babyd0310

Wow Abi I am actually jealous you are giving birth there! The midwives all seem so lovely on obem aswell.
Happy 3rd tri Tray!x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Happy 3rd tri TrAybaby! :happydance:

Abi that is cool that you are giving birth there! Would you like to use the pool? The midwives do seem nice there. I loved going on the hospital tour last time, made it all seem real! When I was at the hospital for my appointment yesterday, there were some very scared looking husbands on a tour with their very pregnant wives lol

Babyd I haven't had the cramps yet, but I got them towards the end with Holly and they were AWFUL!! I used to jump out of bed screaming in pain and DH would wake up thinking I was in labour ha ha!

Thanks for the well wishes, I've had enough of being ill now!! So many bugs and things this last few weeks, I want to be well now!


----------



## Euronova

god I am SO tired... no idea what is wrong with me!!!
I have started taking my iron again but it's crazy! Also I weighed myself this morning and it seems I have put on 3 pounds in a WEEK!!!! I hope I am only due a good poop or something as there is NO way I am putting on weight at that rate till the end!!!

Trying to call work to see if they really need me this afternoon as I am just no good! So stupidly tired!


----------



## RedRose19

sorry about the lack on energy euro.. i suppose its normal to go through bouts of energy and then none, it sounds like your little man had a growth spurt tho by the sounds of it so it prob was that making u tired. 

i hope all goes ok at the dentist harri i hate the dentist.. ive not been to see the dentist even for a check up in.. a few years bad i know.. but the cost of them is sky high!

thats cool abi, at least u can focus on that during labour to forget about the pain lol

hope your feeling better soon emzy the weather is heating up so should help some bit :D

the weather was so nice here yesterday, and the waiting room was omg too much wish we could of waited out side as it was lovely. 
officially 25 weeks today by the hospital lol even tho the midwife did admit she looked like she was abit bigger than she expected at 25 weeks.. so i think she could be around 27 weeks tbh but i shall keep track of both dates given to me and use the hospital one for now. also at one point the mw said HE!! and me and oh then got confused and thought we saw boy parts even tho the scan machine wasnt great so now were both wondering if the last mw had it wrong.. :haha: tho we dont mind we should see at our 3d scan anyway.


----------



## harri

Thanks guys! It was just loose in the end and needed cementing back on  woohoo! Not injections, no pain! Yess!!!! 

Just sat in the nail salon waiting forever to be seen! I have a brow wax and tint and lash tint at 12:45 so think I'm gonna have to walk out now without getting my nails done!! Grrr!!!!! Pissed off. 

Xx


----------



## abic77

OMG harri...jealous much?? so not fair that you get to go and have your nails and brows done!! I REALLY need my brows threading but i haven't got time to get into town to do it! I am just bushing it up instead! I am really bad at looking after my fingers...i have that thing where i chew all the skin round my nails and it always looks disgusting! My nails are always really long and strong tho but i hate long nails so i always keep em short!!

Anyway dunno how we got onto this....

yeah I defo feel lucky that i kinda feel like i know the midwives on the labour ward already even tho i have never met them! You shoulda seen me tho....way too giddy!!

Emzy - i could maybe fancy a water birth but the thing that really puts me off is the whole pooing in the pool thing! Also if i ever have a bath at home i get really panicky and sometimes need to get out really quickly as i get dizzy and hot.....she told me the pool is at 37 degrees all the time but not sure if that's hot or not?
I am prob just gonna not bother with the pool and just squat down and hope she plops out like that (although same issue with the poo of course but on the floor, not the pool!)

Oh and the other thing is that if you choose the pool but then change your mind because you want different pain relief (you can only have gas & air in the pool) then you can't change your mind!!


----------



## jelly tots

afternoon everyone, hope you are all doing well, will have to have a proper catch up when i get the chance as off to the other house this weekend to check on it. wish someone would buy it already, could really do with the money and reduced hassle of worrying about it.

sorry i havent been on since the weekend. been mega tired during the week and have felt so ill and in pain when i get home from work i have tea and then sleep.
bit annoying as thought my energy was coming back, must be a growth spurt or something.
the pain across my pelvis has come back and is a lot worse, also on my inner thighs too so think i have maybe been overdoing everything with regards to work, housework etc. will have to make sure i keep my feet up as much as possible as worried what the midwife will say when i go for my 28 week check up :/
blimmin hurts at night in bed though, just cant seem to get comfy at all with it either with or without numerous pillows and my dream genii, so lacking in sleep which wont be helping tossing and turning.

well its week 27 today and the start of 3rd tri so on the home stretch now, cant believe how quick its all going. got a few more bits for my hospital bag but really need to get that sorted in the next fortnight to be well prepared. also need to find the instructions for the car seat so can have a good practice with that and keep it installed in the car afterwards as now struggling to get out of normal car park spaces at the supermarket etc, is anyone else having the same thing??

sorry its a bit of a moaning post, i promise i will be cheerier later. wont have the laptop til sunday night when i get back so will go through everyones posts then.

oh and good news about my friend, they decided to run more tests and not deliver the baby early, so she is still hanging on in there and has been told to rest as much as possible to prevent any further problems. not long til she starts mat leave anyways i think so thats good for her and a relief all round.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Well I have a throat infection and so on antibiotics now :( Feel terrible! Holly had a 2 hour nap this afternoon so I managed to get an hour then which is great. Trouble is you feel worse when you wake up!!


----------



## Gemini85

Thats crap Emzy, hope you feel better soon!!!

I've just noticed whilst in my second bath of the day (I swear that's been my cravings, baths, and chewing on a sponge whilst in there, not eating it though) I've started to get a very faint linea negra. In surprised as im very pale! Anyways, it's totally out of line with my belly button! It hits it on one side!!! (I'm somewhat OCD when it comes to symmetry.....) 

Random. Soz! X


----------



## broodybelle

Gemini85 said:


> Thats crap Emzy, hope you feel better soon!!!
> 
> I've just noticed whilst in my second bath of the day (I swear that's been my cravings, baths, and chewing on a sponge whilst in there, not eating it though) I've started to get a very faint linea negra. In surprised as im very pale! Anyways, it's totally out of line with my belly button! It hits it on one side!!! (I'm somewhat OCD when it comes to symmetry.....)
> 
> Random. Soz! X

I am so OCD about stuff like that- try not to look at it! :haha:

Sorry you're poorly Emzy- that is rubbish. 

Good to catch up on all of the rest of the news everyone. Glads things are okay Redrose-hope the pain eases up. 

Welcome back Auntie TrAy- sounds like you've had a wonderful break.

Welcome newbies- we'll do our best to reply to you.

Harri- glad your tooth was okay.

Abi- enjoy the gym. :wacko:

Sorry to hear so many of you are suffering with tiredness- make sure those of you that can rest over the weekend, do.

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thanks girls. I'm feeling majorly sorry for myself as well, as DH is away this weekend so I'm on my own (well, with Holly!) I'm meant to be looking after my friends LO tomorrow afternoon/evening as well :wacko:


----------



## babyd0310

Hope your feeling better soon Emzy!
And Gemini that made me laugh about your addiction to baths, chewing on a sponge and your ocd about your line! Lol I would be the same though, it would annoy me if it wasn't central enough!
I've been having sharp pains in my pubic area today just on the right side, prob just stretching pains but it's scary getting any pains at this stage x


----------



## RedRose19

i had pains there too i told the doctor while in er and she said its normal at this stage cuz of the growth spurts they go through it can causing shooting pains and if they kicking/lying on ligaments to that area.. 
but if its worrying you, id ring your mw just to give you peace of mind :flower:


----------



## Mrs.Craig

As some of you know, we lost Wyatt at 25 weeks. 

he was 1lb and 10 inches. and as beautiful as can be. he had beautiful big lips and black hair like his dad. 

we arent entirely sure yet what happened but we have an appointment on March 5th to get more info. 

but we are doing ok. it was hard at first but we have accepted that God knows what His plan is for us and we are waiting for Him to bless us again. 

thank you ladies for all the info you provided, being there to talk to and sharing in my pregnancy. hopefully we will see you again soon. 

love, Chantelle <3


----------



## Emzywemzy

MrsC I was just thinking about you. I was on facebook and saw a couple of your updates and was thinking, what a strong, inspirational lady she is. Big hugs Mrs x


----------



## babyd0310

Big hugs mrs Craig, have been thinking of you. 
You sound like a really strong person and I hope you are able to get through this terrible time, hopefully you will be able to find out more about why you lost your beautiful boy. 
Stay strong xx


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Mrs.Craig said:


> As some of you know, we lost Wyatt at 25 weeks.
> 
> he was 1lb and 10 inches. and as beautiful as can be. he had beautiful big lips and black hair like his dad.
> 
> we arent entirely sure yet what happened but we have an appointment on March 5th to get more info.
> 
> but we are doing ok. it was hard at first but we have accepted that God knows what His plan is for us and we are waiting for Him to bless us again.
> 
> thank you ladies for all the info you provided, being there to talk to and sharing in my pregnancy. hopefully we will see you again soon.
> 
> love, Chantelle <3

Much love to you and your family :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

Mrs.craig im really sorry about your little boy :( you sound like a very strong lady and i hope that when you feel ready you are blessed again soon with a rainbow baby :hugs:


----------



## TrAyBaby

massive hugs to you and your family Mrs Craig, my heart goes out to you at this sad time x


----------



## Euronova

So sorry for your loss. Thinking of you.


----------



## FirstBean

Big hugs mrs Craig. So sorry for your loss of your gorgeous little man.


----------



## KEslinger

Big hugs to MrsCraig. No words could ever express how sorry I am for your loss. As everyone has already said, you sound like such a strong and amazing woman. I hope that whatever you find out will give you further strength to cope. My heart goes out to you and I hope that when you're ready your journey in TTC won't be too long and that you'll be blessed with a happy healthy baby. 

xx


----------



## pink23

Sending hugs mrs Craig x x


----------



## razra

Huge hugs mrs craig xx


----------



## razra

Well I'm back home, I've been away for a week on a training course.

Huge hugs to those who need them or want them.

Loving the bump pics, I really should try to do one. Kept saying when I first got pg that we would do one each week and so far I have done 0 lol.

Off to third tri on Monday can't believe how fast time is now going. 

Notice a few of us are starting to find things uncomfortable so glad it's not just me. Do you find tho people don't seem to be as sympathetic when you tell them 6/7 months? I'm getting a bit fed up with being told its only gonna get worse! Well duh think I know that.

Is anyone else looking forwards to starting mat leave?


----------



## cliqmo

Mrs.Craig said:


> As some of you know, we lost Wyatt at 25 weeks.
> 
> he was 1lb and 10 inches. and as beautiful as can be. he had beautiful big lips and black hair like his dad.
> 
> we arent entirely sure yet what happened but we have an appointment on March 5th to get more info.
> 
> but we are doing ok. it was hard at first but we have accepted that God knows what His plan is for us and we are waiting for Him to bless us again.
> 
> thank you ladies for all the info you provided, being there to talk to and sharing in my pregnancy. hopefully we will see you again soon.
> 
> love, Chantelle <3

Sending you and your family strength and best wishes :hugs:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Razra the thing I found most frustrating about being pregnant first time around was the "Oh you just wait til...

... you are 9 months pregnant, THEN you will know what uncomfortable is!"

... the baby arrives, THEN you will know what tired is"

... you're actually in labour, THEN you will want pain relief"

etc etc etc blah blah blah

It annoyed me so much! And as for the tiredness one, it's a load of rubbish as yes, babies wake up for feeds during the night but I found I got much more sleep and was much more rested once Holly was here than I did when I was pregnant!! Between the getting up for a wee, SPD, Braxton Hicks, restless legs, leg cramps, hot weather... the list goes on... I hardly got any sleep whilst pregnant so it was a relief when she was born!!

I've not actually been too bad at night so far, well not as bad as last time anyway. Maybe that's because I'm more used to broken sleep through having Holly? I am still up a couple of times for a wee and a couple of times due to not being comfy through SPD, but I seem to be getting lots more sleep than last pregnancy. I guess I am not working at the mo as well, so I can nap during the day, whereas I was working last time so that makes a big difference. 

As for maternity leave, I start mine in a week! I have been off sick for the last 10 weeks though with SPD, so it's not really anything different for me lol It feels weird that I will be starting mat leave so early, but it doesn't matter as I'm not going back anyway. It's a nice relief that I don't have to think about work again! I think come December when my SMP runs out I will probably just get a Saturday job. I tried being a working Mum and I didn't like it, I want to be at home to look after my babies!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and the "you just wait til..." doesn't stop second time around either... I keep getting "you just wait til the new baby arrives, you won't know what's hit you/Holly will run you ragged/you won't have a minute to yourself" and other helpful comments like that!


----------



## broodybelle

Mrs.Craig said:


> As some of you know, we lost Wyatt at 25 weeks.
> 
> he was 1lb and 10 inches. and as beautiful as can be. he had beautiful big lips and black hair like his dad.
> 
> we arent entirely sure yet what happened but we have an appointment on March 5th to get more info.
> 
> but we are doing ok. it was hard at first but we have accepted that God knows what His plan is for us and we are waiting for Him to bless us again.
> 
> thank you ladies for all the info you provided, being there to talk to and sharing in my pregnancy. hopefully we will see you again soon.
> 
> love, Chantelle <3

I'm so sorry for your loss but glad that you have your faith to get you through. I'll pray for you for peace and strength at this time and understanding as time passes. He sounds like he was really beautiful.

:hugs:


----------



## broodybelle

Emzywemzy said:


> Razra the thing I found most frustrating about being pregnant first time around was the "Oh you just wait til...
> 
> ... you are 9 months pregnant, THEN you will know what uncomfortable is!"
> 
> ... the baby arrives, THEN you will know what tired is"
> 
> ... you're actually in labour, THEN you will want pain relief"
> 
> etc etc etc blah blah blah
> 
> It annoyed me so much! And as for the tiredness one, it's a load of rubbish as yes, babies wake up for feeds during the night but I found I got much more sleep and was much more rested once Holly was here than I did when I was pregnant!! Between the getting up for a wee, SPD, Braxton Hicks, restless legs, leg cramps, hot weather... the list goes on... I hardly got any sleep whilst pregnant so it was a relief when she was born!!
> 
> I've not actually been too bad at night so far, well not as bad as last time anyway. Maybe that's because I'm more used to broken sleep through having Holly? I am still up a couple of times for a wee and a couple of times due to not being comfy through SPD, but I seem to be getting lots more sleep than last pregnancy. I guess I am not working at the mo as well, so I can nap during the day, whereas I was working last time so that makes a big difference.
> 
> As for maternity leave, I start mine in a week! I have been off sick for the last 10 weeks though with SPD, so it's not really anything different for me lol It feels weird that I will be starting mat leave so early, but it doesn't matter as I'm not going back anyway. It's a nice relief that I don't have to think about work again! I think come December when my SMP runs out I will probably just get a Saturday job. I tried being a working Mum and I didn't like it, I want to be at home to look after my babies!!

This really annoys me too. I got pregnant with a fairly realistic attitude to how much my life is going to change and I'm delighted to be embarking on such an exciting time in my life- just wish other people wouldn't be so negative about the whole thing. 

Being a parent is a full time job and like any job it comes with its up and downs but we still go to work everyday!!

I'm currently run ragged by 30 7yr olds 5 days a week, so I'm looking forward to being able to put all of my energy into one child instead.

I am determined to always be the person that speaks positively about pregnancy, labour and motherhood to people expecting their first baby. 

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Me too broody! I really don't know what it is that makes everyone so negative about it?! Yes everyone knows labour is painful and babies wake up and sometimes as a mum you are at your wits end. But being pregnant is a blessing (despite the discomfort) and I missed it when it was over, birth is an amazing experience and being a mum is the most rewarding and challenging job you could ever do. So why are people so negative?! I still don't get it! Lol I'm always one to be realistic and will tell people honestly about the bad bits if they ask, but I'm also the first to tell people the great bits! I don't get why people are automatically negative about it! For me, being a mum doesn't even come close to anything else I've done in my life , especially in terms of feeling rewarded, so I will take the bad bits that come with it, thank you very much ha ha!


----------



## Emzywemzy

And may I point out that I say all that after my tantruming toddler emptied the contents of the kitchen cupboards all over the floor last night, including a bag of flour :wacko:


----------



## Emzywemzy

I can't remember if I showed you all the bouncer chair I have bought from a friend on here? It's this one. I went to see it in mothercare, its lovely! hope the link works, am posting from my phone

https://m.mothercare.com/mt/www.mothercare.com/Bright-Starts-Comfort-Harmony-Cradling/dp/B004EYFEZ4


----------



## TrAyBaby

boooooooooooo my 2 weeks holidays are over and im going back to work today. Im on the late shift so start at 4pm till midnight :( Im so not looking forward to it. However what will keep me going is that i have 7 weeks left, then 2 weeks holidays then my Mat leave officially starts.........so if i break it down thats really on 35 days of work left A-WOO-HOO

Is any one else feeling the heat????? Im always a cold person who constantly has the heating on, has a blanket when on the sofa, electric blanket in bed and wrapped up with a million layers when i go out. But the last week or so i get so uncomfortable if i get even a little bit warm. The heating hasnt been on for days, my poor fiance is now the one shivering under a blanket on the sofa. Im driving with the windows down and the other night i slept with NO covers on the bed!!!!!!!! frikin weird


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'm really warm too TrAybaby! What job do you do? X


----------



## gemgem77

MrsCraig I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. As everyone has said you are an amazingly strong person and I am sure you will be blessed with a baby when the time is right for you. :hugs: xxx


----------



## FirstBean

Trababy- I am also really hot at the minute I have cold though but am sleeping out of the covers and the heating isnt on as much I am usually a cold person OH is loving it cos he is really warm all the time as is Ollie so they find it much more comfortable.

I agree about people been so negative my best freind who is due her 1st baby in 7 days asks about labour and I do tell her that it hurts but it is the best feeling ever when you hold that little baby in your arms for the first time. And as for lack of sleep you dont realise you are having any less sleep I wasnt tired at all after I had Ollie I think adrenline kicks in being a Mammy is the best job I have ever done and cant wait to do it all over again.

Oh and I am in double digits today how exciting


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Leg cramps in the middle of the night...arrgghh I'd forgotten about this lovely symptom! My calf is still sore :wacko:


----------



## broodybelle

The bit about the tantrummy toddler made me laugh Emzy! And the chair is lovely.

I'm suddenly feeling the heat too. I am always cold and always dressed in millions of layers but the last week I've been getting really hot, really easily and getting all sweaty in bed- which is most unlike me and not at all pleasant.

Boooo to having to go back to work TrAy. But 35 days doesn't sound too bad.

I have just started my cloth nappy stash- so excited- been researching them since before we even started TTC and been waiting for the opportunity to spend some money on them and just decided to go for it. I have ordered some BumGenius Freetime nappies- all in neutral colours of course- I won't order any more nappies until we have our little boy or girl- then I can add some pink or blue ones! I'm realistic and fully intend to use disposables for the first few weeks at least- until our little one chubs out a bit- to avoid leaks. But I can't wait to try them out- my cousin loves using cloth and I'm determined to do the same. 

Going shopping for my hospital bag later- to pick up all of those sorts of bits and a suitable bag to put them in.

xx


----------



## pink23

Afternoon all xx
I was siting in the cinema today and was boiling lol. I didn't realise sitting still for 2 hours hurt my feet so much. Took caleb to see happy feet and we nearly managed the whole film but was nice to do something different.
Hope everyones having a good weekend, my work bag is ready and lunch all done for tomorrow. I'm on the late tomorrow 2-10 but gets me a bit of me time and adult conversation lol. only 10 ish weekends to go after this one unless I have to finish early.xx


----------



## Euronova

Hi Just catching up with the latest, boiling hot too when i am usually the one freezing!!!

How is everyone? Redrose still bad with cramps? Emzy still sore throat?

x


----------



## harri

Yep I'm boiling too and I'm usually always freezing!!!! X


----------



## Emzywemzy

My throats still sore euro but the antibiotics must be working as I can now swallow!! I felt terrible this morning and told my friend I couldn't look after her toddler as planned, which I felt awful for, but I could barely look after Holly! After an hour nap this afternoon I felt so much better and managed to eat my tea :) thank you for asking x 

I'm so happy as I can't believe how much physio has helped my spd! I managed to sit on the floor and play with holly for the first time in weeks, for half an hour! And I didnt get stuck or fall over when I got up!! Woohoo! It's the small things :)


----------



## RedRose19

hey ladies just a quick update from me, i had a good nights sleep last night first time in ages and felt great this morning more energy no pains so far :shrug: i dunno what has made me better today.. 

also i have some good news my niece was born this morning at 4.19am :happydance: baby Abigail 8lbs 13.5 oz i got to cuddle her today and it was so lovely.. also i got to see the rooms for the first time like a pre view for june :D

im so tired now tho we have been back and forth from the hospital and i hope to wake up pain free again 2mor.

hope everyone is good.. oh by the way i forgot to mention at our emergency scan.. the midwife said HE about our baby... and we saw suspicious looking boy parts on the scan :wacko: so were back to square one of not knowing the gender really.. :haha: we dont mind tho its just confused us so much lol..

i shall read up 2mor morning :flower:


----------



## FirstBean

Glad your pains have gone Red rose and comgratulations on becoming an auntie. 

26weeks today for me 1 week till 3rd tr.


----------



## pink23

morning all xx happy 26 weeks fb can't believe 1 week til 3rd dtri.
I think i will start panicking when I hit 30 weeks.
Don't think I have much more to buy. Our big purchase it pushchair and think we are going for hack free rider not out till april but think a double will save me being stuck indoors xx


----------



## babyd0310

Morning all, happy 26 weeks Fb and pink!
I had a night out with DH last night at a friends party, it was nice to get out and have only just woken up - haven't been up this late in forever!
I'm also feeling the heat, I was terrible with Grace, think I have told the story where I fainted on an old man in the bank cos I got so hot! It's going to get even worse once the warm weather comes, I always feel sorry for heavily pregnant people when I see them waddling around in the summer!
Redrose - did you ask the midwife at the scan about the sex? Have you got another scan to double check?!x


----------



## harri

Happy 26 weeks FB and Pink! 
Glad you're feeling better Emzy and that your physio is working! 

Don't know if any of you can enlighten me on some pain I've been getting. I feel like the bone/joint between my groin and inner thigh is going to snap and I can't put my left leg on the floor without feeling like I'm going to collapse, is this pregnancy related? 

Xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Harri, that sounds just like the SPD pain I get. At its worst, I would fall if I put my leg down too quickly. That part still hurts me all the time, but has improved somewhat with using the support belt. You can buy them in Mothercare as well I noticed, if you wanted to try one.

Babyd I was pregnant in the summer, May and June 2010 was soooo hot and it was awful being heavily pregnant then! 

Red rose glad you're doing ok and congrats on becoming an auntie.

I'm just debating whether or not to bother hiring a tens for labour. I didn't last time and my first stage was so long, that on retrospect one might have really helped. Any second/third timers used one before?


----------



## harri

That's what happened to me last night, fell straight on my ass because my leg gave way from the pain! I've had it for 2 days now and I just can't do anything! I don't know how you cope having a little one aswell as this pain! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

I was heavily pregnant with Aimee during summer too, she was born 29th August. I had 2 maternity summer dresses which I practically alternated wearing because it was too hot for anything else.

I never used a tens machine but I know some people swear by them.


----------



## Emzywemzy

I think I've decided to hire one, worth a go eh! I reckon even if it doesn't do much to relieve pain, then it is a distraction in those early stages, especially if it's long again. I've just been looking at whether I could use our normal tens machine and apparently you have to hire an obstetric one, as normal ones don't have a boost button which apparently is essential during contractions otherwise it's useless!

Harri I know, it's awful isn't it! Fortunately, I haven't fallen for a while now, so I think physio has really helped. Why don't you ask your midwife for a referral? The pain I get is so much better than it was before physio x


----------



## harri

I'm seeing the midwife on Wednesday so I'll mention it then! Thanks Emzy!

I'm tempted by the tens machine too, I've heard fab things about them! X


----------



## TrAyBaby

Hey Emzy hope your feeling better today. You asked yesterday what job i do, well i used to be a work-a-holic, i had a full time job and a part time job. Up until christmas i was a teacher 2 days a week and then for 5 shifts a week im a cinema supervisor, sometimes i didnt know which one was worse teaching 25 5/6 year olds or supervising 35 team members (mainly students so nearly the same as 5/6 year olds lol). But it got to be too much so since my cinema work put me through a management course last year and now the give me management shifts (where i run the entire building) as well as my supervisor shifts i decided to give up my teaching job. I am however on the supply list so can pick up the odd day here and there if i want too.

Last night at work was fun as we couldnt get the alarm to set, turns out after a lot of searching a panic alarm has been activated earlier in the day and no-one thought to mention this on the cross over grrrrrr so finally after resetting everything i got home at 1am :( oh the joys. Still on 34 more shifts to go wooooooooooooot

Ok im off to put a few bit 'n' bobs on gumtree before i start work this afternoon. Happy sunday everyone x


----------



## babyd0310

Yes Harri sounds like SPD :( 
Emzy I didn't use a Tens machine with Grace, but my friend used one and said it really helped so she is letting me borrow hers this time x


----------



## RedRose19

hope you feel better soon harri :)

here is my 25 weeks bump a few days late :blush:
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20120304_25.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Emzywemzy

Gorgeous bump Red rose!! 

Here's my 28 weeker



And as if I didn't know I was big already, everyone on facebook insisted on telling me so! YES I KNOW I AM HUGE!!! lol

Those of you that are interested in tens hire, my friend rang me before and she was in sainsbury's. She said at the pharmacy counter, you can buy a box with vouchers in for a Mama Tens machine. It costs £7.22 for 6 weeks hire. She said you buy the box of vouchers and then ring up mama tens people and tell them your due date and they then send it 3 weeks before. I think it's for 4 weeks hire, but if you go over you can ring up and they extend it free for another 2 weeks. Thought that was a bargain!


----------



## Emzywemzy

And my 28 week Holly bump for comparison!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Wow I look older ha ha!


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

I love bump pics - you both look fab :thumbup:

I will do one this week...finally lol.


----------



## Emzywemzy

ARRRGHHHHHHHHH

If I get one more comment about how huge I am, I'm going to scream!! I posted that photo on facebook and those of you who have me on there will be able to see the variety of comments, from "omg are you sure there is only 1", "omg you are HUGE", "I was half your size at full term" BLAH BLAH BLAH What is it about pregnancy that make people think they can comment on your body like that? Imagine if I started going "OMG your boobs are HUGE! Mine are only half that size!" or "your bum is looking enormous! are you sure you only had 1 dinner yesterday?" LOL Some people said nice things as well, but it annoys me as I'd never tell someone they look huge or whatever, pregnant or not! One person commented and said "what a lovely bump" and she is pregnant too, so I appreciated that :) lol

Rant over!


----------



## harri

People think that because you're pregnant they can say what they want about your body! I hate that! Pregnancy makes people insecure at times, the last thing we need is people saying we're big!!!!! Annoying! 

Ignore them Emzy! X


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thanks hun! I do my best to ignore them, but it annoys me sooooo much!! I'm the first to say I have a big bump, but I think it's rude to say it in the way some people have to me... especially when I haven't spoken to the majority of the people that commented on it since school!! If a close friend that I see a lot says it, which they do, I don't mind as I would say the same kind of thing to them, but they say it in a nice way too! But I wouldn't say it to people I don't speak to very much. It's like your body becomes public property when you are pregnant and I don't like it!


----------



## RedRose19

it may be hormones emzy but i was so tempted to say they were all being rude... sorry :blush:


----------



## Emzywemzy

No I think they were being rude as well!! I actually feel quite upset by it, is that silly? The last one is from mil "I can't believe you are so big already" well you better believe it! I'm starting to feel really self conscious about it now! Maybe I should just not post them on fb, but I love looking back at my Holly bump ones on there :(


----------



## Emzywemzy

And thank you for the nice comment, i appreciated it :)


----------



## babyd0310

I saw that on fb Emzy, it really irritates me when people make comments like that! I think you have a fab bump, it's amazing how different it is to your Holly bump!
I didn't take any bump pictures with Grace, I only have ones where I can say "oh I think I was such and such weeks there" I do regret not taking more!
I had my first comment from a stranger today in Tescos, and she said how small my bump was - I feel like screaming and saying THERE IS NO BLOODY RIGHT SIZE FOR A BUMP, EVERYONE IS DIFFERENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Seriously though, what is the perfect bump size?!!!! There is none!x


----------



## SnowGal

I had my first stranger belly rub this week! I'm still pretty small and my belly still looks a bit more like fat than baby. I must have looked uncomfortable when she touched me becuase she then had to ask me if I was pregnant!


----------



## RedRose19

why do people think they have the right to touch another woman's tummy :wacko: no one has touched my bump! my friend poked it when i told her how hard my bump had gone but not in a rude way. my dad tapped it once saying omg there is a bump coming along..

but if a complete stranger rubbed my bump id prob freak :wacko:
your welcome emzy.. im getting so annoyed with the comments your getting! i put up my first bump pic today really its the first time i feel my bump looks like a bump and not fat :haha: 

also id love to add more of you june bug ladies on fb :flower: my fb is here if anyone wants to add me https://www.facebook.com/purekate


----------



## RedRose19

oh and i forgot to say i started packing my hospital :happydance: its got a pack of nappies in it, breast pads, dummies, sudo crem, baby wipes and ive just put all my new born baby clothes in the washing machine once washed and dry i shall be putting in a few bits and pieces, going through all my clothes ive realised me and oh went abit.. over the top with new born stuff... :blush:


----------



## babyd0310

Omg Emzy, the girl who commented on your pic after me only lives up the road from me and has a mutual friend lol small world!
And I also think it's weird when people touch your belly - my Mum goes to do it all the time and I just push her hand away! It's not like you'd go round touching non pregnant peoples bellys all the time! lol x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Was it Kelly that commented after you? I know her from on here! She's due just after me!


----------



## babyd0310

Yeh Kelly, how weird!x


----------



## Emzywemzy

I feel like a freak show :cry: I know its big, but I've seen ladies with bigger bumps :( its just because I'm plus size to begin with I guess, but then I was last time too. I feel daft but I feel really upset and self conscious now :cry:

if anyone touched my bump I would slap them, end of. ha ha! I wouldn't really, I'm too soft lol


----------



## babyd0310

Ahhh hun :hugs: :hugs: your bump is so beautiful!!!!! I know there is probably nothing I can say that will make you feel better, but your bump just shows how well your little baby is growing. Like I said everyone is completely different - maybe don't put pictures up on facebook, or put something on your status to make people realise it's not nice to put comments like that. I have seen people alot bigger than you, I think you look amazing!xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

emzy sorry your feeling liek this about your bump, i think you look great! you def have the second tri glow, i dont my skin is dead dry! as for your bump baby could have alot of fluid in there protecting her and you have a few layers on which always bulk up bump pics i think :hugs: but i think your bump looks great dont worry about others. 

i think my bump is very low? is that just my bump or possibly how baby is lying? i think my muscles cant cope well under pregnancy pressure and prob is a factor to the pains.. sometimes i feel like i need to hold up my bump for some relief


----------



## Gemini85

Emzywemzy said:


> Gorgeous bump Red rose!!
> 
> Here's my 28 weeker
> 
> 
> 
> And as if I didn't know I was big already, everyone on facebook insisted on telling me so! YES I KNOW I AM HUGE!!! lol
> 
> Those of you that are interested in tens hire, my friend rang me before and she was in sainsbury's. She said at the pharmacy counter, you can buy a box with vouchers in for a Mama Tens machine. It costs £7.22 for 6 weeks hire. She said you buy the box of vouchers and then ring up mama tens people and tell them your due date and they then send it 3 weeks before. I think it's for 4 weeks hire, but if you go over you can ring up and they extend it free for another 2 weeks. Thought that was a bargain!


hun you look amazing!!! from a geeky photographer point of view, you are holding the camera at head height, but tilting towards belly, which will automatically give the appearance of you looking bigger around the middle!

im jealous, my belly button is still so deep i look like a shark has had a bite from the side!!! 

embrace your bubs home, and ignore the comments, they are meaningless! what does "omg you are huge" mean exactly???? errrrmmm, your point is? pah! x


----------



## Gemini85

this is the nursery set i got today, i love it as it is a beige base, but without being just beige and brown! also got the mobile, blanket, changing mat and swirl toy. i so want to get nursery sorted now!!! 

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplayA_603_10751_-1_14552_130893_10001_

also got this for side of the bed, preferred it to moses as it has a see through side, we are in a flat so dont need to worry about carrying a moses downstairs, although have a moses for babys room also! (its newborn size, not normal carrycot size!)

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wc..._mmc=Froogle-_-Shopping Sites-_-CPC-_-Froogle

I WANT JUNE TO HURRY UP!

ive got appt with cardiologist tomorrow, will be soon after to find out if i will be given csec. both times ive been admitted so far, they have made a note in my mat notes saying my heartrate is very irregular, so i reckon they will give me one :( x


----------



## RedRose19

i know how u feel gemini i just want it to be june, everything is slowing down since i stopped looking after my friends little girl part time..

im going to my mothers for 2 weeks in hope it goes quickly lol! i just sorted out what baby clothes were taking to the hospital and just washed them so super excited,

love the nursery set!


----------



## Emzywemzy

aww thanks girls, you have made me feel lots better :) I know it's silly and I guess I'm feeling a bit hormonal as well, but all the 'huge' comments just started to get to me. DH put a bit of a comment on the photo telling people to remember there is a woman behind the bump, which I thought was sweet. He got back from his weekend away and I burst into tears straight away and said I felt like an elephant! I didn't mean to! lol Also I have a major double chin at the moment too and I noticed that I have it in the photo when I was pregnant with Holly too, so it must be what pregnancy does to me lol

Gemini I love that prickles and twoo set, I was looking at that myself before we decided to keep the one we have. The travel cot is nice too!

I'm the opposite, I'm starting to panic as I haven't got everything yet! I'm 28 weeks now and Holly was born at 38, so only 10 weeks more til then... scary to think! I still haven't got my head around the fact that I am having another one!! I have made a list for my hospital bag and am going to go out and get it all on DHs payday on 15th, so at least all that is done and ready in case. Need to pick a nice going home outfit for baby, which I'm looking forward to, as we've not had to buy many clothes seeing as we have all of Holly's. 

I have my GTT tomorrow at hospital, fun! Lucozade at 9am after no morning brew followed by sitting in a hot room for 2 hours is not my idea of fun on a Monday morning!!


----------



## emma1985

Morning girls, 

I hope everyonis okay. I'm so excoted to be in march, not long now! :)


----------



## RedRose19

ive not got my head around the fact were having a little one here yet emzy... i washed all the baby clothes yesterday and now the radiators and clothes line is full of tiny socks and baby vests.. its made it abit more real! :cloud9:
seeing pics of Abigail is making me so broody and excited for june! shes just home today but im too sore to go visit :(


----------



## babyd0310

Gemini I love the bits you have bought!
I'm finding it hard to find stuff I like for a boy, all the pink stuff is so much cuter!
Emzy, I also haven't got used to the fact there will be another little one here soon, DH has decided that he does want to move house now so I really don't feel prepared at all. Hope you are feeling better today, I saw the comment your DH put on your pic, sooo sweet!
25 weeks today :)


----------



## RedRose19

babyd mother care have some lovely boy clothes at the moment, lots of bright reds, greens and blues rather than baby blue. i actually like some of the boy stuff more than the girl stuff i said to oh i wish we were having one of each now as i want to get both sets of clothes :haha:

and happy 25 weeks :)


----------



## babyd0310

Oooh thank you I hadn't thought of mothercare :) We got some bright bits from Next the other day. I'm also struggling to know what to get for a summer baby. With girls there is lots of dresses, romper suits ect from newborn - but the boys summer stuff like shorts ect start from 3 months?! Really annoying x


----------



## babyd0310

They have actually got loads on mothercare website! The one near us closed down last year, but there is a big one about 45 mins away so might have to take a trip over there this week :)


----------



## RedRose19

there is some nice boy romper suits in mother care and penny's with the short sleeves and i suppose short sleeve baby vests rather than the long for the hot months, i bought like tank top vests for our little one there all white just incase :haha: we actually have lots of new born neutral and some girl stuff and before we knew if we were having a boy or girl we did buy some boy stuff too so we have a good mix im going to bring a boy and girl outfit for taking home with just incase

we have everything for baby now i think except some little things, bath set, and sheets :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Red rose is pennys over there primark over here? I think it is (I really should know that as i used to work for them ha ha) if it is, watch the sizes as I find they come up really small! X


----------



## RedRose19

yeah penny's is primark here, i always forget when on here to call is primark :haha: yeah they def are smaller sizes new born only goes to 7.5 lbs where as mothercare new born is 10.5 lbs.
but im sure we wont have a big baby only because both oh and i were both 6lbs when born, i reckon she will be the most 7.5 lbs ish, ive picked out two outfits for taking home the baby one very pickish one and one lovely blue one just incase :haha:


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Primark sizes are weird - at least their childrens clothes are. H & M are better though :thumbup:

I'm a fan of Next children's clothes too. Their sizes are about right and the clothes wash well.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Red rose I took a girls outfit and a neutral one just in case too! When she came out one of the first things I said was "is it definitely a girl?!" Lol 

I always have to buy a size up in primark. Pink I like next baby clothes too, they're my favourite but they're quite expensive so I don't get much from there. Most of hollys baby clothes and toddler clothes now were from Asda and Sainsburys. I find Asda really generously sized and they wash really well too and sainsburys stuff is always good too. I also like boots, h&m and mothercare stuff :)


----------



## RedRose19

i want to get some cardi's and some dresses as ive none of them yet.. but i might wait til baby is here, ill ask oh to go over to pennys which is right across the road from the hospital :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Im so so bored! I'm having my gtt and have sat here for an hour and have a whole 1 hour more to sit here! I'm starving and want to go home now!!!


----------



## RedRose19

im bored too since having to give up work im so bored during the day :(
did u bring something to read with you emzy? i was told bring a book or knitting lol.. im not looking forward to mine tho.. mines two weeks today plus i got to have my anti checked that day too so lots of bloods to be taken..


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yeah I've got a magazine. Still bored though lol I had my full blood count done as well today x


----------



## babyd0310

Oh god i'd lose my mind sitting there for 2 hours! Although I might like being able to read a mag for 2 hours in peace lol..hope it goes ok!x


----------



## Emzywemzy

That's what I thought babyd, 2 hours of peace but I'm so bored, have read my mag cover to cover and my bum hurts from sitting too long lol


----------



## RedRose19

not long left now :hugs:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Only 15 mins to go! My friends just text to say Hollys streaming with a cold! She wasn't when I left 2 hours ago! Can't believe she's got another cold!! Grr


----------



## FirstBean

Oh Emzy that sounds rubbish having to sit there for that long. And I know about the cold I have got one back and Ollies nose is constantly running its my first full day with him in a week and it's going good he is been so good and letting me rest but I hate been sat doing nothing. I am starting to get the tiredness back and will be needing a nap this afternoon when Ollie does. I had awful round ligament pain yesterday and have definitely grown a bit more so I am guessing little girl was having a growths spurt


----------



## babyd0310

Grace is the same today, snot everywhere!!x


----------



## cliqmo

RedRose19 said:


> I forgot to say I started packing my hospital bag :happydance: its got a pack of nappies in it, breast pads, dummies, sudo crem, baby wipes and I've just put all my new born baby clothes in the washing machine once washed and dry I shall be putting in a few bits and pieces, going through all my clothes I've realised me and OH went a bit.. over the top with new born stuff... :blush:

I was talking to my sister about hopsital bag essentials over the weekend, and she advised some sort of energy drink and snack bars would be really useful because you don't fancy eating a meal but need to keep your energy up (she was in labour for 4 days  ) - just thought I would share :thumbup: 



Emzywemzy said:


> I know it's silly and I guess I'm feeling a bit hormonal as well, but all the 'huge' comments just started to get to me....
> 
> I have my GTT tomorrow at hospital, fun! Lucozade at 9am after no morning brew followed by sitting in a hot room for 2 hours is not my idea of fun on a Monday morning!!

I have been feeling sensitive about my size too Emzy - hence the lack of photos of me on here or Facebook (or even on my camera :haha: ) I fully understand where you are coming from :hugs: 

Good luck with your appointment today :flower: 



Hi I'm Louise said:


> I'm a fan of Next children's clothes too. Their sizes are about right and the clothes wash well.




RedRose19 said:


> I want to get some cardi's and some dresses as I've none of them yet..

I went to an NCT 'nearly new' sale on Saturday morning and bought some gorgeous items including pink summer dresses and frilly knickers :cloud9: :haha: They are mostly from Next and John Lewis, look completely unused and were only £1 - £2 each - total bargain!!


----------



## FirstBean

Yes I agree with your sister cliqmo energy drinks and snack bars are great for when your in labour that's what helped get me through I wasn't starving but needed some energy from somewhere and these did the trick and wow 4 day labour I thought my 25 hours was bad enough.


----------



## RedRose19

yes i def will be packing a snack bag ;) thanks, and prob one for oh :rofl: the hospital ill be having the baby in is awful for the food they give, the give dinner very early at 4 pm and nothing til the nxt day.. i will be famished waiting for some food! esp if breast feeding! but i think ill only pack a few things and get oh to go to tesco after ive had the baby, were lucky to have a huge shopping center just across the road from the hospital which has pennys (primark) tesco, pharmacies etc so i def will send over :haha:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yes defo drinks and snacks are a must, but I didn't eat a thing whilst in labour, I didn't want anything, but they don't feed partners, so DH was pleased with the snack bag! Also from personal experience, I'd avoid any fizzy sweet drinks... I had tango and threw up EVERYWHERE as soon as I hit the G&A... bright orange sick everywhere... I think I've already told you the story of DH holding an apron for me to be sick in!? This time I'm going for flavoured water. And straws, don't forget straws!

I've got some lovely summer dresses and frilly knickers, both from Holly's collection and also from a bag of gorgeous Next clothes my friend gave me. I have the cutest hot pink puffy dress and matching knickers for her, so so cute!! I'm a sucker for a pretty dress, so have loads from Holly lol

Well that GTT is over thank god and I had the best tasting bacon butty every afterwards in the cafe! Just waiting for my friend to bring the snot monster home, she's prob not too impressed as her LO will prob get it now as well, but I didn't know when I left that she had a cold!

Oh and I realised when at the hospital that I'm away the week of my 32 week scan, so just rearranged it, so I will now be 33 weeks. Boo and extra week to wait! I so badly want a 4D scan, like I had with Holly, but I need to be sensible and spend the money on baby stuff (booooooooo), especially seeing as my maternity leave starts on SUNDAY!! Argh, I can't believe it, already!


----------



## babyd0310

I didn't eat anything either, drank loads though - it's very thirsty work!!
Feeling abit sorry for myself today, DH is working nights all week so not gonna see him at all and then he is away all week next week, I am finding out what it is like being a single Mum!! x


----------



## abic77

Aaaggghhhhhhh how the heck do I keep up with this thread peeps???????? I have read all the pages (last night, not this morning) and have forgotten them all already!!! 

Harri - your groin thing sounds EXACTLY like what i had hun....I called the midwife after mine made my bend double and burst out crying in the middle of the ofice and she told me just to keep my legs shut!! Anyway it has got better and I am still going swimming (only once a week tho) but walking is what makes it the worst which i was surprised about with it not being a 'legs spread' activity!! I find it worse at night when i'm tossing and turning...turning over in bed is a nightmare!

I have aquestion ladies....you know when you say that you're getting uncomfortable...what do you mean exactly? Is it like coz everythings getting pushed up? Or because you feel too full or just that bending over is a pain?? I can't push my feet into my boots any more as i feel like I'm squashing bubs but it's not painful or anything, just weird?? I did go for a power walk last night (about 40 mins) and the last 10 mins were quite painful/uncomfortable in the area just above pubic bone...basically where baby starts? It almost feels like by walking for a while baby is just dropping lower and lower to the point that she is pushing on my bladder and windy area (whereever that is!)....it's not scary painful, just wind-pain painful!!

the other question i was gonna ask was re the pillow thing.....so i tend to fall asleep on my back because i find laying on my back with my hands on my tummy feeling her wriggle is just soooo soothing and sends me to sleep...anyway i then lie on both left and right sides and often on my back too.....i have heard that i should have a support pillow under my bump but is it really necessary?? I'm not in any pain (yet!) in my back or anything so do i need a pillow? When i lie on my side i tend to lie kinda half on my side and a tiny bit on my front?? Is it bad? Perhaps i should ask the midwife when i see her tomorrow???

Gemini - LOVE LOVE LOVE your cot and bedding set! Sooooo cute hun! I'm hoping to buy some stuff this weekend but think it will be quite plain as i'm having some curtains and bunting etc made! So can't wait to do the nursery...just waiting delivery of our new wardrobe so we can move all the old crap out of the spareroom/study (ie nursery) and into our bedroom! 

Bought a crib at the weekend from Kiddicare for bubs when she grows out of her moses basket...sooooo many people i know have had their babies in with them for 6 months so really would like to do that too....moses basket wont last that long and the cot is too big so needed something in between the 2!

Cliqmo....sounds like you got some right bargains at the nearly new sale hun....did you get there nice and early? The 2 near me are on the 24th and 25th March...it says on the NCT website that if you're an NCT member you get early access but doesn't say what time that is from?? The sale starts at 1.30 so should i turn up early with my membership card??? 

Is anyone else doing NCT classes? Broody - i think you mentioned that you were? When are they? Mine are on the 21st/22nd/23rd April (ie super intense!!) but kinda looking forward to them!

OH...my big news this week is i have just signed up to do a 6-week hypnobirthing course!!! whoooop can't wait! I am gonna be the most chilled out dude giving birth on the ward AND a chilled out, stress free mamma!!! whoop!

Off to a meeting but will catch up more later...........xxxx


----------



## RedRose19

re the pillow abi, i wouldnt bother unless your in pain while lying down, my mom bought me one and i found it more un comfortable using it then supported, i dunno if its cuz im using it wrong or its too thick it just feels like im stretching my bump, and is very sore tbh, i tend to use a fold in the duvet to just tuck underneath my bump and its enough.

does anyone find the kicking and baby moving wakes you up or keeps you awake?


----------



## abic77

RedRose19 said:


> re the pillow abi, i wouldnt bother unless your in pain while lying down, my mom bought me one and i found it more un comfortable using it then supported, i dunno if its cuz im using it wrong or its too thick it just feels like im stretching my bump, and is very sore tbh, i tend to use a fold in the duvet to just tuck underneath my bump and its enough.
> 
> does anyone find the kicking and baby moving wakes you up or keeps you awake?

Hey hun - thanks for the advise...think i will give it a miss then unless i get sore and will maybe reconsider!

I don't normally get kicks strong enough to keep me awake but last night i got up at 3am to wee and was just about falling back to sleep about 4am when she literally WALLOPED me!! it shocked me and i almost jumped out of my skin!! Anyway that's the first time she's kicked that hard...not sure if i'm gonna like kicks like that if they are gonna get that strong in coming weeks!

How are you hun anyway....are you managing to keep those pains at bay?


----------



## RedRose19

its great when they do kicks like that... (when your not trying to sleep :haha: )
but it seems lately she is none stop, im even getting bad back pains and rib pains from the kicks now
my tensing pains are also back today :( so best rest again for me today.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Red rose I get woken up every morning by her kicking! She goes nuts in the morning for some reason. I'm starting to notice a pattern now of when she sleeps and when she's awake and its just like Holly was. Holly kept the same kind of pattern when she was born... awake all night ha ha!


----------



## RedRose19

yeah i can tell a pattern now too its amazing, its usually sleep 12mid day til about 4-6 waking here and there but mostly sleep then awake 6 til 12ish (my oh always reads my bump a story :cloud9: she tends to go settle after this) then she wakes at 3 til 8/9 ish another short nap then awake while i eat breaky lol

its funny it seems on and off rather than all day or night.. but seems to sleep slightly more in the day

did it take you long to get holly sleeping at night ?


----------



## TrAyBaby

CRAP car just failed its MOT and is gonna cost about £450 to get it through!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is the last thing we needed as we still have a few 'big' purchases to make. Time to sort through the cupboards and get some stuff on ebay & gumtree :(


----------



## gemgem77

Hi Ladies,

Abi I'm the same have read through the thread and now can't remember anything to comment on lol
Traybaby that is so rubbish why do cars always do that to us when we could really do without it :(
I am feeling really sorry for myself today and have such bad back pain I can't stop moaning!
I am sure someone has mentioned about being uncomfortable and I am right there with you!! It's hit me full force and I now understand why at the end you just want the baby out!!!
I just can't believe how far we've all come it really isn't long now and I am soooo excited!!! Only 7 more weeks at work after this one and then I'm off, wahoo!!!! xx


----------



## abic77

OH NO tray that's crap hun :-(

Can't really offer much more support other than to say keep smiling and focus on 1st June and just give your car a big kick up the arse (sorry not helpful i know).


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh no TrAybaby :(

Redrose it's quite common for newborns to have day & night muddled up at first apparently and she was awake from 12am til 4am every night for the first 6 weeks!! The rest of the time she slept and woke here and there, but her longest awake time was at night. Newborns sleep loads and aren't really awake for long stretches at first anyway, they pretty much sleep and eat but Holly decided to have her longest awake stretch at night! I was advised to keep day time bright and noisy when she was napping and keep night feeds dark and quiet to teach her the difference and she switched around by 6 weeks. I think once she'd got it the right way around, she probably slept 11pm- 2.30am, woke for a feed, then 3am-6.30am ish. Then she slept through 11pm-7am from around 10 weeks. I've been very lucky with Holly, as she loves sleep! From around 6 months old she has slept 8pm-8am and now sleeps around 8.30pm-9.30am ish. Most of my friends LOs either wake in the night still or wake really early in the morning. I really hope I'm blessed with another good sleeper!

This one seems similar to Holly, she always has her most active times between 8pm and 9.30pm, then 11pm and 12.30am, then is awake on and off til 6am, then has a big sleep til lunch time!


----------



## abic77

eeee i can't figure mine out....I know after i eat she wriggles a little but not too much...I feel the odd wriggle or kick during the daytime but at night when i'm in bed she wriggles around loads! I fall asleep and when i wake in the night for a wee she either wriggles or doesnt - no real pattern. Also in the mornings sometimes she does and sometimes she doesn't! I'm kinda just happy i feel her every night before sleep and odd bits during the day....If i didn't feel her at night i think i would worry though!

OMG work has just kicked off and i am getting really stressed to the point of tears (I HATE that work can do that to me!) AND to top it all off, after gloating to DH the other day that i haven't had a cold in around 18 months BAM i start sneezing like 2 hours ago and haven't stopped since! I am now all bunged up and feel rubbish and wanna go home but have arranged to meet an old colleague tonight after work but maybe that will make me feel better actually! Off to Zizzi for pizza/pasta! I have even stopped myself having any caffeine today (apart from a cuppa at 6.30am this morning) so i can have a diet coke with my pizza! what a LOSER i am!!!


----------



## harri

Tell me about it Abi! I'm stressed out to hell at the moment - I'm an accountant so March is year end - the worst time of the year for me! :cry: it lasts from feb-end of may and I literally want to cry at the stacks of work that's piling up! I'm just too tired! 

My little man is awake at night too! I do hope he changes his sleeping habits before he's born! 

That's sucks about your car TrAybaby! 

Bloody Halifax putting the mortgage rate up the month I go on maternity leave! The *******s :( 
Xxx


----------



## harri

Oooo I wrote a swear word and it censored it ! LOL! X


----------



## abic77

Harri - you naughty girl!! Consider your wrist SLAPPED missy!

OMG that sounds AWFUL....i can't imagine anything worse...someone puts numbers in front of me and i go cross-eyed and want to cry!

I work in property and we have auditors in and there's too many gaps in our H&S processes and despite spending months breaking the processes down and building them back up again, there's still loads of stuff going wrong. Just found out we have a 2-day audit at a cash processing centre from tomorrow 8am and i am now pulling my hair out with suppliers! GGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## babyd0310

On no Tray that is a pain in the bum :(
Abi, I was really considering looking into hypnobirthing! Might just buy a book or something though rather than go onto a course!
Grace slept from about 9pm-4am then back to sleep till about 8ish which wasn't to bad, but she didn't sleep through until she was about a year! She is so good now though, I have no trouble with her going to bed and she sleeps from about 7-7.30. 
I have MAJOR toothache and not registered with a dentist (naughty me) I haven't been for about 6 years, and I am so annoyed I have left it so late because although I can register with one easily they won't see me for about 2 weeks so I think I may have to go to the emergency dentist :(


----------



## broodybelle

Too many messages to write a response to! So sorry to those that are finding work stressful at the moment- I am too- in fact cried on hubster last night about it- which for the record, never happens, so it must be bad. Only 3.5 weeks left though.

I am starting to feel uncomfortable too- back ache, hips aching, bump ache etc. when I do too much. It's always worse by the evening (and when I first get out of bed). Monster Munch is really active and distracts me at work. I get the odd hour during the day or night when I don't feel too much but other than that it is pretty full on and getting increasingly more violent!! 

Tiredness has hit the last couple of days and can only assume it's bump related, as it has been the weekend and I didn't over-do it. Ready for the weekend again already.

Hope the toothache gets better- pregnancy does make teeth more susceptible to movement, pain, irritation etc.

Abi- yes we've gt NCT classes booked- ours are the weekend before yours- Saturday, Sunday and then Tuesday evening. I'm looking forward to them now that I know I won't be in work the next day.

xx


----------



## FirstBean

Oh yes I know the uncomfortable feeling but it only had to get worse haha some days its fine then other times I feel really stretched.
I am so excited my best friend who is due sat has gone into labour it's only early labour but she has been contracting all day and is progressing hopefully i will have some lovely news in the middle of the night or the morning she is still at home so she is coping with the pain great.


----------



## RedRose19

hey ladies i just wanted to share a pic of me and my new niece.. i will delete it off here 2mor but just wanted to share :cloud9:


----------



## Euronova

awww what a cutie!!!!

My belly button has popped out already!!! :sick: I hate outies!!! but weirdly I am finding it kind of gross but fascinating!


----------



## Emzywemzy

aww redrose what a cutie pie! All squishy and new :cloud9: 

I'm feeling very stretched and uncomfortable tonight. Had loads of BH since tea time and keep needing a wee every 5 minutes, it's driving me mad! Also got terrible heartburn today, knocking the gaviscon back like nobodies business!

Euro my belly button never popped last time and I doubt it will this time either as I have quite a deep one!


----------



## Euronova

Mine is normally very deep, but i am carrying all at the front and it started getting more shallow very early on! very very strange!!!


----------



## RedRose19

my bump is very round looking it doesnt go out at the front very much at all.. its kind of evenly round.. 

i usually have a shallow belly button but its evening out now :haha:
same here with the bh emzy, i heard drinking more helps, i tried this is it actually worked v well i try to have a pint of water in the morning (drank slowly lol ) and before bed as well as my usual drink in take it seems to help x


----------



## Emzywemzy

ha ha I bet it is weird! I kinda wish mine would do it!

Anyone else having trouble actually believing they are having a baby in a couple of months?? I'm sure I was more accepting of it first time around, this time I'm just kind of in denial about it ha ha I can't believe I'm going to have another little one soon!! It's a bit surreal!


----------



## Emzywemzy

That's a point Red rose, I haven't had as much to drink as usual today, so maybe that's why I'm getting them. Although I won't have a pint of water before bed, otherwise I'd never get off the damn toilet tonight!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Also, is anyone else super emotional right now? I keep crying for no reason! I remember this from last time too and I think it lasted alllll the way til the end :wacko:


----------



## babyd0310

Emzy I am majorly emotional at the moment!! Feeling really sad and sorry for myself this week :(
Ahhhh Redrose she is such a cutie!
My belly button popped out last time and it's getting there this time, I cant wait for it to finally pop lol. I weighed myself last night and I have put on about 4lb this week!!!!! I look huge, will take a bump pic later x


----------



## harri

Morning ladies ! 

Do you go to your midwife appointments alone?


----------



## Emzywemzy

I haven't weighed myself for ages! I don't think I wanna know ha ha

I'm like that as well, just feeling sorry for myself and crying. I so remember this from last time though lol 

I had the worst nights sleep last night. I just could not get comfy, my skin itched, my hips hurt, baby was moving around awkwardly and I just could not sleep! I ended up in the spare room and finally fell asleep at 4am, so I'm shattered today. Roll on nap time!


----------



## Emzywemzy

I do mostly Harri. DH came with me to the booking appointment, but I've been to the ones since then on my own. Last time, he tried to come to more with me, but I think he knows they are boring now so isn't that bothered ha ha! He tries to come to scans with me though :)


----------



## babyd0310

I tend to go alone to my appointments aswell, only because I have them at the hospital where I work so I make my appointments for when i'm at work so I just pop down! I have my "28 week" appointment on Friday, I'm seeing consultant when I am actually 28 weeks so she said there's no point seeing her at the same time!


----------



## Euronova

I am not too emotional when all is well but I majorly crumble at the first little issue... Unfortunately with doing building work in the house and the ILs being really bad for a couple of weeks... I have been really stressed!

OH is really excited about it all, even more as we TTC for a while. He wants to drive me to all my appt so he practises the journey (and times it :haha: )
He is very bad with hospitals though and they took my blood in front of him last time, I got very worried he would pass out!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Euro my Dh is terrible with blood and stuff and I was convinced he would faint during birth, but he was fine and even cut the cord! He watched her come out too and I was shocked he didn't faint!!


----------



## RedRose19

Emzywemzy said:


> Also, is anyone else super emotional right now? I keep crying for no reason! I remember this from last time too and I think it lasted alllll the way til the end :wacko:

yes very bad :blush: i cried a few times this week, and my oh cant deal with a crying me, how will he cope when there is a baby crying and possibly me too :haha: my oh cant do tears lol he just hugs me and says what can he do to help. but usually crying helps

abi after us talking about night sleeping and how i was ok at the mo, last night was the worst night yet :cry::cry: 
no matter how i laid i had sharp pains all over my bump, if i was on my left my bump left like it was so tight, if i went on my back it was like someone was pushing down on my body and on my right i sent baby crazy with energy and she was kicking really hard in my ribs, bladder and pushing against the mattress 

i had to sit up for 2 hours til i was so exhausted i slept through the pain, ive no idea what was causing it, now this morning my bump feels bruised on the inside.. :shrug: very tender


----------



## Emzywemzy

Red rose that sounds like my night, I just couldn't get comfy for love nor money! So many BH and feeling uncomfy anbd stretched all the time. Not feeling too stretched today though, so that's good. I'm bloody shattered though! Holly is in a whiny mood today as well and I can't be doing with that when I'm tired lol My friend is taking us to soft play, so hopefully that'll cheer her up. Think she's teething again. Bloody teeth, bain of my life!


----------



## RedRose19

i just hope it gets better because im too sore today to even walk :( i cant go through a whole 14-12 weeks of this :dohh:

i hope holly enjoys the time out at least u can relax abit.


----------



## harri

Just got back from my 28 week midwife appointment  my fundal height is measuring perfectly at 28cm :) yay! 

He's in a head down position and his bum is under my rib! 

She thought it was my 25 week appointment which is why I went from 20 week scan until now with no contact! Xx


----------



## RedRose19

oh ladies i forgot to say... 99 days to go for me!!! double digits! well going by my hospital dates.. but its great to know its not that far away now!

awww harri its great to know baby is head down all ready :) my mw never says where baby is lying wish she would


----------



## harri

Woohoo for double digits Redrose :happydance: 

She's never checked his position before, maybe it's what they start doing at the 28 week appointment?! 
X


----------



## gemgem77

Glad your appointment went well Harri, looking forward to my 28week appt next Fri, and getting measured with the tape measure!!!

Euronova- My belly button has popped out too, really shocked it's happened as it's usually quite deep!!

Redrose and Emzy- Sorry for your bad nights sleep, I feel your pain, it's so hard to get comfy isn't it!! Is anyone else suffering with bad back ache? It is so painful and by the afternoon at work I don't know what to do with myself.

Also how is everyones appetites? I was up at 5am eating weetabix as was sooooo hungry!!! xxx


----------



## emma1985

Ive just returned from my 28week appointment, measuring exactly 28cm and baby was happy and wriggly and its heartbeat was spot on.

No protein in my urine and she also took bloods. 

We were chatting about home births, I love the idea but it also scares me!

Im really tired today, cannot get the motivation to do any housework, will maybe have a sleep for an hour and then do an hours worth of jobs.


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Hi all :wave:

V Day for me !!! :happydance: (and still a bloody papaya!)

Baby's movements have been feeling a bit different the last couple of days. Less kicks, but more big movements, like it's rolling over or moving from one side to the other. I dunno if this means baby has changed position or maybe just gotten bigger?


----------



## babyd0310

Happy V day Louise!
And glad your appointments went well harri and Emma!
I took today off work and me and Grace have had a duvet day watching disney films! My tooth still really hurts and I still haven't done anything about it :dohh:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Sorry your tooth is bad babyd, nothing worse than a toothache. Can you go to the emergency dentist?

Gem I am so hungry all the time!!!

Harri your baby sounds like mine, at my appointment she was head down with her bum in my ribs and I was also measuring bang on 28cm :) 

I'm really feeling the bum in the ribs today, feels like she is much bigger all of a sudden. Think my uncomfortableness yesterday was probably her having a bit of a growth spurt!

Had a nice time at soft play with Holly and my friend and her toddler, although Holly is still being a whinge bag! lol

I've got such bad heartburn, I can not get rid of it no matter how much gavison I drink!!! Arghhhhhh!


----------



## RedRose19

emzy i find a combination of milk and gavison helps like just continualy drink it throughout the day and take the gaviscon every couple of hours, my heartburn has kicked in big time this week, must have a hairy baby :haha: my oh apprently had loads when we was born so i expect this little one will too lol,

sorry about your tooth babyd will paracetamol ease it at all?

happy v day :happydance: i think the fruit changes at 25 weeks! :) to an egg plant i think.

emma glad your appt went well i hope i get measured at mine in 2 weeks! ive not been measured at all yet


----------



## babyd0310

I took paracetamol earlier and it didn't even touch it :( I think I will go to emergency dentist tomoro if no better, just didn't feel like it was that much of an emergency and not got a dentist!
Errgh I feel for you both with your heartburn, I had it 24/7 last time and Grace had loads of hair! Not had it this time, but have been getting acidy stuff in my throat :/


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yep they start the measuring at 28 weeks :)

Red rose it's awful isn't it?! I have a hiatus hernia so have heartburn all the time anyway, but when pregnant it's horrendous! When I'm not pregnant I can take tablets for it, but my doctor is a bit funny about me taking them whilst pregnant and I'd rather put up with it than cause any potential damage (although it's meant to be perfectly safe, you never know 100% do you) so I don't take them. I have gaviscon advance by the bucketload, both chewy tablets and the gloop! I try to drink milk, but it makes me feel sick!

As for heartburn= hairy babies, it was true for me with Holly! Look how much hair she had when she was born!


----------



## babyd0310

Omg she did have lots!!! :shock: Bless her how cute!
I thought Grace had alot :haha:
 



Attached Files:







020.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Emzywemzy

awwww :cloud9: she is soo cute! Out of interest did Grace have jaundice? Or is that just my screen?! (my screen is full of filthy Holly prints, so it could well be lol)


----------



## babyd0310

Haha yes she did, she looked like she had a little sun tan for a few weeks lol x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Holly did too. She wasn't born with it, but developed it after 24 hours. She looked like she had a sun tan too lol





Holly still has loads of hair now and it's crazy, wild hair!


----------



## emma1985

babyd0310 said:


> Happy V day Louise!
> And glad your appointments went well harri and Emma!
> I took today off work and me and Grace have had a duvet day watching disney films! My tooth still really hurts and I still haven't done anything about it :dohh:

Poor you with tooth, my tooth kills too, was due to have it out (wisdom tooth) but feel pregnant and they wont do it now till after baby is born.

its poo isnt it!:hugs:

Love the disney films and duvet day though!


----------



## babyd0310

Awwww she is so gorgeous! Graces hair is a mess all the time now, it's really thin and wispy like mine so have to put it up all the time otherwise just looks like a mop! Nobody really said anything about Grace having jaundice until my midwife saw us in the hospital and just told us to put her moses basket by the window in the day! 
Emma I think it is my wisdom tooth that is hurting, I think I am putting off getting it seen to because they probably won't do anything about it! It's stopping me from eating so many biscuits though!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ooh wisdom teeth are the worst. One of mine kept getting infected, but they wouldn't take it out as it was growing normally. Was sooo painful! 

Holly's jaundice was the reason I stopped BFing :( First they said to put her in the window and the midwife came back every day to take blood to check her bilirubin (sp?) levels and as they kept getting worse and she dropped 12% of her birth weight, we had to go back to hospital at 13 days old. They said the fact that she was so jaundiced was making her sleepy and so a poor feeder, so my milk wasn't coming in properly, so she was getting more and more jaundiced! It was a viscous circle so in the end they advised topping up with formula, which I did and the little supply I did have dried up. I tried expressing but because she hadn't been on the boob enough, my supply was never established enough. I was gutted! Hoping to be a bit more successful this time on that front!


----------



## babyd0310

Oh god, they literally didn't do anything about Grace and never said that could have been why she didn't feed well! They were abit crap to be honest, hoping I will have a better experience with everything this time!
My Dad just rang and wants to take Grace to see the Gruffalo in June, I have said yes but it is 2 weeks before I am due and he lives 3 hours away - I really don't want to go into labour down there especially with my stepmum being there lol x


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Aww look at the beautiful babies! Just as well I'm already pregnant cos I'm so broody at the moment :haha:

I haven't had any heartburn, nor did I have any with Aimee and she hardly had any hair, just a few wispy bits. I don't have any baby pics of her on my computer, she was born in 2000 - before I had a digital camera & laptop lol.


----------



## broodybelle

Whoever mentioned about feeling emotional! That's me the last few days- I never cry and the last few days I've cried over everything and nothing. Hubby has gone to Dubai today on a company jolly and won't be back until Sunday- it wouldn't normally bother me but this morning I was a right mess before work. Feel really stupid and like I'm constantly fighting back the tears. Lesson observations are going on in work tomorrow- just praying they don't drop in on me, as any negative feedback could tip me over the edge!!!

All the baby pics are lovely. No heartburn for me yet- hoping it'll continue but doubtful!

x


----------



## FirstBean

I never had heartburn with Ollie really bad but he had lots and lots of hair everywhere on his body he had a very hairy back bless him :haha: he was jaundiced too. I have had no heartburn this time either I wonder if baby girl is going to be like me and bald until 2 year old :haha:

I know all about the toothache my wisdom tooth cracked a while ago but I am petrified of the dentist and put it off and put is off I havent had any pain with it for a while but I am going to have to go and get it sorted.

I am super emotional aswell I have been crying at anything and everything today especially my best friend had her baby this morning and everytime I talk to her I cry :haha: she sent me a few pics of baby Layla and I cried looking at them god knows what I am going to be like on Saturday when I go see them both damn crazy pregnancy hormones :haha: 

Well have been on a week of rest and no more spotting and anything but am getting really really bored I want to clean clean clean but am not allowed at all I have had to go to MIL a couple of times so I dont do anything. We are really struggling with names for baby girl we cant agree on any at all I dont want her to arrive and have no name, we have 13 weeks left to discuss but I had Ollie 2 half weeks early so want to decide by 37weeks its so hard.


----------



## TrAyBaby

all this talk about teeth and dentists has tempted fate for me. Remember a few weeks ago i braved my fear of the dentist to get my broken tooth fixed, and as they cant fix it till after bubs is here they put a cement like dressing on it........well the dressing came off so i had to go back to the dentist AGAIN this morning grrrrrrrrr lets hope this one stays on.

I had my 28 week appt on monday (forgot to tell you guys doh!) bubba measured on track but she is breach so her head is just under my right ribs. My regular midwife was off as pre usual (have only seen her once and see someone different everytime i go) so saw a visiting one plus she had a student in with her who did my bloods and my arm still hurts today :( 

My bubba has also got into the habbit of kicking me so hard down onto my cervix and bladder that yesterday i thought pee was gonna come out when she did it. So have bought me some tena's today to wear at work to give me peace of mind :blush:

oh and how the hell have i forgot to mention that this saturday my parents have treated us to a 4D scan :happydance: Me, my fiancee and both sets of grandparents are going along. And since i work in a cinema im gonna find a quiet day/time and stick my DVD on the big screen to watch :happydance: ha ha bubba in her first staring role


----------



## abic77

Hey everyone!! Can't believe how much has happened since 2 days ago!!

Nice one on the 28 week apts...I also had mine today...weird but at 25 wk apt I measured 27cm and today I was 26cm...mw said could either be coz a student mw did it last time or that it's subjective or that bubs is in a different position! Of course I got to worrying that bubs isn't growing properly :-( she did reassure me but I still am not convinced coz I feel like my bump has slowed down! Also she asked me about movement & my movement gave been v sporadic (& none existent last night) so mentioned to her & she went & referred me for foetal HR monitoring at the hospital! Felt a bit ott but as I hadn't felt anything since yest evening so I guess it made sense...it was all good anyway!

Babyd-defo try hypnobirthing hun...I got the Marie Mongan book & it was reading that that made me wanna do the course...I see it as a real investment coz even if I can't apply it in labour I can use the techniques in day to day life....I have suffered real bad panic attacks in the past so hoping its gonna help with all that!

Ooooh broody that's ace re NCT...u can tell me all about it! Do u know how much earlier we get into the nearly new sales with membership card??

Omg there's so much I wanna say by keep forgetting! Am tired & have a stinkin cold so gonna sign off for now 

Big hugs to u all...esp those with heartburn and toothache!!!
Xxxxx


----------



## abic77

Omg whats with all the vom & poo on OBEM tonight?
Does this really happen????


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

abic77 said:


> Omg whats with all the vom & poo on OBEM tonight?
> Does this really happen????

LOL! I dunno about poo but I threw up all the way through labour and immediately afterwards.


----------



## Emzywemzy

I threw up after my first few puffs on the Gas and Air! But no wee or poo... they tried to make me go for a wee in the middle of pushing as they said I hadn't been for ages and so my bladder might be in the way... it is impossible to wee whilst a baby is trying to come out of your vagina!! I made them put a bowl in thing in the toilet as I thought the baby was going to come out in the toilet ha ha!


----------



## babyd0310

I haven't watched last nights obem yet, but I didn't throw up or poo in labour thank god! I did have to have a catheter put in after though because I couldn't deliver the placenta and couldn't wee lol. 
Abi thats the book I have been looking at getting, I looked at some courses yesterday but mentioned it to DH and he just doesn't take things very seriously and made me feel stupid for mentioning it :( so I don't think I will get to go on a course! And I wouldn't worry about how your bump measures hun, the fact that it has gone from 27-26 is probably the way that baby is lying and I think they only worry if it is 5cm difference? I might be wrong though, I'm sure if she was that worried then she would book you in for a scan, try not to worry though!
Talking about feeling movements, baby was moving like mad yesterday morning and I haven't felt anything since? I always feel him at night and in the morning but not felt anything - I will keep an eye on it and mention it to midwife tomorrow x


----------



## FirstBean

No poo or wee for me in labour either. I didnt throw up or anything either and was on gas and air constantly thats all I had through my whole labour. I havent watched the past obem I need to have a catch up on them.
Babyd- Yes I would keep an eye on baby movements he may just be having a little lazy day.


----------



## cliqmo

abic77 said:


> ...weird but at 25 wk apt I measured 27cm and today I was 26cm...mw said could either be coz a student mw did it last time or that it's subjective or that bubs is in a different position! Of course I got to worrying that bubs isn't growing properly :-( ...
> 
> Ooooh broody that's ace re NCT...u can tell me all about it! Do u know how much earlier we get into the nearly new sales with membership card??

Hey Abic, 


I am sure it is just that LO has nestled in and so your bump isn't as pronounced right now, try not to worry :hugs: - good news about everything being okay on the monitor :thumbup: 

I went to one of the NCT nearly new sales last weekend, it was awesome and I picked up some real bargains :yipee: You get in 15mins earlier with the membership card, but in reality because you join a completely different queue at the entrance (which is MUCH shorter than the other one  ) most members get longer than that (the 15mins starts when the last person in the membership queue goes through, so if you are well ahead of them in the queue you might be in there for 30mins before everyone else floods in :happydance: ) - be warned though to get what you want and get in the checkout queue pronto - I ended up queueing for longer to pay than I did to get in :dohh: 



abic77 said:


> Omg whats with all the vom & poo on OBEM tonight?
> Does this really happen????

I reeeeally hope not :sick: I can handle pain but being sick always makes me cry :haha: 



babyd0310 said:


> I looked at some courses yesterday but mentioned it to DH and he just doesn't take things very seriously and made me feel stupid for mentioning it :( so I don't think I will get to go on a course!
> 
> Talking about feeling movements, baby was moving like mad yesterday morning and I haven't felt anything since? I always feel him at night and in the morning but not felt anything - I will keep an eye on it and mention it to midwife tomorrow x

I have booked us to go on the NCT course (which my DH also grumbled about :grr: ) but I didn't give him the option :haha: to be fair when I explained that it is educational but also an opportunity to make some friends who are due babies at the same time he did come around to the idea :winkwink: 

I hope everyone else is doing well? 

I keep getting acid reflux but not heartburn, is that also related to baby hairyness? :shock: ... Oddly my nephew was born with a shock of hair but my sister has a bottle of unopened gaviscon in her cupboard because she didn't once need it- I guess like everything there are always exceptions to the rule??


----------



## emma1985

I just got a phone call too say my maternity allowence has been approved and it starts on 11th March, I have no choice on the date as im not working now it starts 11 weeks before baby is due.

And apparently it goes up £8 a week from April!


----------



## FirstBean

Great news about maternity allowance Emma. 

I am suffering with backache today I just can't get comfy at all, which is rubbish as I am still on rest. I feel if I could do a bit of housework it would ease it, I think it's from been sat down all the time.


----------



## RedRose19

be good for you to have some extra money before bubs is here to get last mins things :flower:

i just measured my bump like the midwifes do, i googled it :haha: and im measuring 27 cm, im 26 weeks by the hospital dates and im 27 weeks and 2 days by my doc and own dates.. is it safe to say mine and docs dates are looking more likely than the hospitals?


----------



## FirstBean

Red rose- it seems so with yor bump measuring 27 weeks I was always measuring a week ahead with Ollie and had him 2 weeks early.


----------



## RedRose19

i also had a dream last night our baby came on the 3rd :haha: that would make her 2 days early by my dates but nearly 2 weeks early by the hospital..


totally can sympathise about the backache, i think this baby has its feet against my back.. ouchie!


----------



## abic77

Cliqmo - thanks loads for the tips for the NCT sale! I didn't realise there was 2 queues and didn't even think there would be queues! So if it starts at 2pm shall i get there a bit earlier? like say quarter of an hour?

Babyd - hows the movements chick? Hope all is well and you got on ok at the mw today? I was told yesterday if you're at all worried about movements at this stage that we should call the midwife service as soon as poss! 

I have just watched the end of obem from last night and i just can't get my head round the labour thing...i'm kinda REALLY excited and am thinking, bring on the pain but then i have a crappy pain threshold so i'll probably be screaming like those women for an epidural! I'm a bit worried about the epidural thing tho as i don't like the idea of having to have an assisted delivery....my ideal would be to have the gas & air and then just hypnobirth my way thru it!

I have my first class in an hour and a half....sooooo excited!

BabyD - think you're right about the 5cm thing re the bump size....she said to me that 4cm either way is perfectly normal and that it could be where the baby is laying. I think i feel better now...i just hope it grows in the next 3 weeks but i will be seeing yet another midwife next time too! Thats the 5th one in 6 appointments so its no wonder there's no consistency in measurements etc!

Right...off for a slob on the sofa....still feeling really sorry for myself coz am so bunged up and shivery and coldy :-(

hope all is well with everyone xoxo


----------



## babyd0310

Abi - I don't have the midwife until tomorrow and still not felt baby move at all :nope: starting to get myself really worked up now as I have just sat in the bath for an hour talking to bump and still nothing. It's just worrying me because he has literally been really really active and is usually moving around for most of the day. Hubby is away aswell so I am getting myself in a right old panic. I haven't rang midwife or anyone today purely because I remember this happening last time and everything was fine, so I am stupidly trying to put it to the back of my mind. My midwife appointment isn't until 4.30 tomorrow so I will ring the maternity unit in the morning, I can't do anything now as Grace is in bed and on my own :cry: x


----------



## babyd0310

Ah he just moved :cloud9: feels alot lighter though if that makes sense, not as strong? Maybe he has just changed position x


----------



## FirstBean

Babyd- glad he has just moved for you they like to give us a scare every now and then I guess he is in a funny position.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aw glad he moved babyd! Bet he has turned around and maybe having a growth spurt so a bit quieter than usual x


----------



## jelly tots

evening everyone, hope you are all doing great.
ive tried to catch up but ive missed at least 30 odd pages with not having proper access to the internet all week and keep forgetting it all lol.
hope anyone who has been ill is all better now, or if still ill gets better very soon.
hope all the babies have been good for you and not giving scares etc.

ive not had that much happen since i was last on, met up with the girls the weekend just gone and spoke to the lass getting married. im still not going but have both put our points across and understand how the other was feeling. probably helps ive had a bit of time to calm down from being upset. they were all so excited ab.out flump which was nice and didnt say my bump was too big at all :D (since my last photo a fortnight ago ive been super worried about flumps size)

cant believe im going to be 28 weeks tomorrow, proper scary biscuits that in just about 8 weeks i will be finishing work and then just waiting for flump to make an appearance.
managed to get a few bits for flump over the weekend, and also some stuff for my hospital bag so feeling a bit more prepared. hubsters mum has a pile of clothes for us she got from a firend at her school she works at, so looking forward to that. we are only buying a weeks worth of bodysuits, babygros etc as we know everyone will go overboard when they are born, plus with flump having long legs we have no idea what they will fit in first and can always send hubster out to get more of the next size up/down if needed. also got given a high chair which is nice, its not the one i would have picked but cant go wrong with free and its all height adjustable, padded seat etc so cant really go wrong there. plus folds up quite small which is a bonus. got given a baby gym with it too but may pass it on as i ideally wanted one with a bit more to it but will do for now until the house sells and i can afford a bit more.

if anyone wants it i have an offer code for verbaudet, 4709 and this gives you £15 off your first order of £20 or more (can only get full price items, doesnt include sale items, green star items or happy price bundles which is rather annoying) oh and free p&p. i got a lovely little sleepsuit, bodysuit and hat set that will be ideal for coming home.

got my 28 week appt on tuesday and all my bloods etc, what do they test for and what else will they be checking apart from heartbeat and measurement?

anyways i better get to bed as up way too late and im knackered, but will defo try to get on over the weekend. have a great friday xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

At my 28 week appointment, they measured fundal height, felt babies position/presentation, listened to heartbeat and checked BP and urine. The blood test I believe is a full blood count and I believe the main purpose is to check if your iron levels are low, as it's quite common for them to be a little low at this stage, so may need iron tablets. Think that was it :)


----------



## RedRose19

lol emzy i thought you said felt boobies position i nearly spat out my tea when i read that :rofl:

here is my 26 (im sure more like 27 weeks tho) bump pic as i will be away 2mor :)
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20120308_3.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Euronova

Hi Girls,
I hope everyone is well today.
Up early, we are off to crufts to show both our dogs as they qualified! My friend is running them for me! Long but un day ahead! X


----------



## Euronova

Hi Girls,
I hope everyone is well today.
Up early, we are off to crufts to show both our dogs as they qualified! My friend is running them for me! Long but un day ahead! X


----------



## broodybelle

Good luck at Crufts!
Lovely bump pic Redrose.
Glad baby moved Babyd.
Off to work for me- another chaotic day in the classroom. Only 3 more weeks of the little darlings and then some 'me' time. Missing hubster though. Never sleep as well without him next to me. 
Have a lovely Friday everyone and I'll check back in this evening.
x


----------



## FirstBean

Good luck with crufts euronova.
Great bump pic red rose.
Quick post as am on I phone and it's rubbish to catch up so will catch up later.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Just a quick hello, as off to toddler group in 10 mins.

Good luck at crufts!! Is it on telly? It is sometimes isn't it?

Lovely bump red rose.

I'm so full of snot, I can not believe I am on my 6th cold since the first week of January... 6 in 10 weeks!!! I normally only get 2-3 a year. It's really getting me down now :( That's what happens when you are pregnant with a snot bag toddler to look after! ha ha She picks up all sorts at toddler group and soft play and stuff.


----------



## cliqmo

Hey Ladies, 

I hope you are all well? I have just posted a thread in Pregnancy Club but wondered if I could get your opinions too? I am not sure if I am over-reacting :wacko: 

Sooooo ... My sister and her Husband announced last week that they are looking to purchase a labrador puppy, and I got a text this morning to say they have chosen a pup and that "Bonnie" will be with them in a few weeks.

As you may know OH and I have a short list of names that we have agonised over ALOT and which all of my family have seen and studied (it is a literal list normally stuck on the fridge :haha: ) ... and Bonnie is one of them ... 

Granted OH and I were not absolutely, definitely going to use the name for our little girl - but I find myself seriously miffed that of the _trillion_ or so names available they have chosen one from the handful we have picked out :grr: 

Am I being unreasonable?

As ever your advice and wisdom would be very much appreciated :flower:


----------



## RedRose19

i think it was insensitive of them.. my brother and his gf did something similar i told em (after they decided a name for there lo) that i was gonna use my mothers name as a middle name.. well two weeks later they had changed lo's middle name to my mothers :grr:

i def feel your pain! i def would say something to them as its not fair esp if they knew itwas on your list!


----------



## harri

I agree with redrose! I would be miffed! 

We had oscar on our shortlist and my brother who isn't even having a baby anytime soon said "no sorry that's mine and becky's name for when we have kids" the cheek!! We ended up taking it off the list anyway because it came out that a lot of people call their dogs oscar! :haha:

I'm going to aquanatal today! woo! x


----------



## abic77

Cliqmo....I would DEFINITELY be peed off about that....I mean WHY????? Like you've said there's tons of dog names they could pick and to say that they will call it Bonnie when they know it's on your list is really selfish!!!

At the very least I would expect them to have a chat with you and say they really like the name Bonnie but know it's on your list....not sure if you've decided yet but if you're not calling her Bonnie, would you mind if we used the name? I think that would be a fair approach to take but clearly they are just immature and selfish!


----------



## cliqmo

harri said:


> We had oscar on our shortlist and my brother who isn't even having a baby anytime soon said "no sorry that's mine and becky's name for when we have kids" the cheek!! We ended up taking it off the list anyway because it came out that a lot of people call their dogs oscar! :haha:
> 
> I'm going to aquanatal today! woo! x

Interestingly my initial objection to the name Bonnie (which was added to the short list by OH) was that it was the name of the dog on Blue Peter :rofl: 

Have a good time at Aquanatal xx


----------



## abic77

BTW I have that thing again where i haven't felt baby move since last night :-(

I HATE this because all i do is sit and worry and sulk and it makes me really grumpy etc and then i just sit at work and cry and look pathetic infront of my ALL MALE colleagues.

I'm like pull yourself together Abs but i just can't til i feel her! I have just downed half a bottle of ice cold water and laid on the floor but still nothing. I have pushed and prodded and poked (the midwife said it's ok to do this) and still nothing.

I really hope she's just chillin out???

On a positive note, had a really good hypnobirthing session last night! Very calming and relaxing but not sure if i am gonna get the knack of it! I kept getting really distracted but apparently it doesn't matter because its your conscious that gets disctracted not your subconscious!! She did say that it wouldn't feel any different afterwards but in a week or 2 (if i do my homework every night!) I will notice subtle changes in due course! I cant wait!

Just need bubs to move now............


----------



## cliqmo

Abi I am sure you just have a chilled out / upturned baby in there and everything is fine :hugs: I completely understand your worry though, I had the same thing earlier this week with LO being very quiet. Fortunately she has turned back round again now and I am getting thumped in the ribs :cloud9: 

My personal tip: try having a hot chocolate if the ice water doesn't help, certainly gets this LO excited :winkwink:


----------



## babyd0310

Cliqmo I would definitely say something about the name! That really pees me off when people do that!
Abi I haven't felt anything since he moved last night either, will mention it to midwife later but I think he has moved round to my back because it is killing me today! I'm in a really tired and sad mood today, hubby is in bed because he worked through yesterday and last night and then he is back to work for the whole weekend I just want a hug!!! And Grace is being a right wingey bum aswell x


----------



## abic77

babyd0310 said:


> Cliqmo I would definitely say something about the name! That really pees me off when people do that!
> Abi I haven't felt anything since he moved last night either, will mention it to midwife later but I think he has moved round to my back because it is killing me today! I'm in a really tired and sad mood today, hubby is in bed because he worked through yesterday and last night and then he is back to work for the whole weekend I just want a hug!!! And Grace is being a right wingey bum aswell x

Awww hun....sending lots of HUGS your way :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## FirstBean

Cliqmo- I would be really peed off aswell especially as that is maybe the name you want to call your baby and there's is just a dog I am sure they could think of a different name for the dog.
Abic- I am sure bubs is just in a funny position or something I usually find if baby is having a quiet day that lying on my side makes her move.
Babyd- I am sorry your feeling rubbish and yes I would mention to your midwife about movement.

I am super uncomfortable today just feel really stretched and heavy, my back is hurting to. I am just feeling that way out and very moany.


----------



## harri

I hope your little ones give you a big strong kick to let you know not to worry! I have to say my little man is VERY quiet lately, he kicked me this morning but I've had nothing since. 


I feel like I'm wasting my Fridays off work :( All I did all morning was change my blog layout and design (https://ourlifebabydiaries.blogspot.com/) and then this afternoon went to aquanatal but it was cancelled so I just had a swim. 

I then went to superdrug to buy all the travel size items for my hospital bag, it took me ages to find everything and then I got to the till and I'd left my bank card at home!!!! arghhh!!! Now I am just sat on my arse! 


xx


----------



## emma1985

harri said:


> I hope your little ones give you a big strong kick to let you know not to worry! I have to say my little man is VERY quiet lately, he kicked me this morning but I've had nothing since.
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm wasting my Fridays off work :( All I did all morning was change my blog layout and design (https://ourlifebabydiaries.blogspot.com/) and then this afternoon went to aquanatal but it was cancelled so I just had a swim.
> 
> I then went to superdrug to buy all the travel size items for my hospital bag, it took me ages to find everything and then I got to the till and I'd left my bank card at home!!!! arghhh!!! :doh: Now I am just sat on my arse!
> 
> 
> xx


Your nursery is gorgeous!!

x


----------



## cliqmo

Harri where did you get your tall unit (in your nursery) from? I have been looking everywhere for one!! 

I love the nursery theme by the way- and you should make cot skirts to sell - such a good idea :thumbup:


----------



## harri

Thanks!! :) yay! glad you like the nursery! 

The tall unit was from ikea of all places! 
https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/20116274/#/70116276
£32 for the unit
https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/80166567/
£26 for the 2 drawers 
https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/90203890/#/00138432
£14 for each basket 

it came to £86 in total! bargain! x


----------



## babyd0310

Ahhh harri your nursery is so cute! I am so jealous of everyone doing there nurserys and putting all the baby stuff in their own drawers, we can't do that this time :(
I've just got back from midwife - as I said this was meant to be my 28 week appt because I actually have my consultant at 28 weeks, but today she said I still have to go at 28 weeks so today felt like abit of a waste of time really! Everything was fine, baby is laying transverse and bump is measuring 26cm so just about right. I said about the movements and she didn't seem bothered at all, just said to have an icy drink to wake him up abit x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Harri your nursery is lovely! And I love how organised your draws are :) I was exactly the same with Holly...


But this time, everything is in bags piled up in the nursery still!! I really want to get it sorted now, but need to get some draws and stuff sorted and clear some room in Holly's wardrobe for little dresses and stuff to hang up. Then I can wash the baby clothes and put them away.

I'm sooo excited! DH told me today that he is booking a 4d scan for my mothers day present next week!! I'm sooo excited! I had one with Holly and loved it so much, but didn't think we could justify having one this time really, there are a few baby things still to get and also I keep thinking I could spend the money on Holly instead, but he said he has messaged the place to ask to book one for next week!! I'm mega excited. 

Hope these lazy babies give their Mummies a kick soon! Mine has quieter days but still quite wriggly most of the time. I noticed on my notes that I have an anterior placenta this time too, but I guess with it being low lying that's why I've not noticed it affecting movements or anything. It was posterior with Holly if I remember rightly.


----------



## harri

Wow what a lovely present Emzy!! I'm so jealous!!! 

DH won't let us have a 4d scan :( I stupidly said early on how when my Dad and his wife had one when they first came out it freaked me out a bit and now he's like "We're not having a 4d scan, it will freak you out!" MEN! xx


----------



## broodybelle

Lovely nursery Harri- compact like ours by the looks of it- you've done a great job.

Great news about the 4D scan Emzy. We're not having one as we want to stay team yellow and worry that our surprise could be ruined spectacularly by a 4d scan.

Come on lazy babies- get kicking! Mine is non-stop, which I do really love but I'm beginning to find it uncomfortable whilst I'm working. I did have one day of reduced movement a couple of weeks ago and I was really grumpy until I got home and used my doppler. As soon as I'd done that, baby starting wriggling anyway- typical!

I am exhausted. Seems to have been the longest week ever at work, due to other people being off sick. I have done the job of about 15 people this week I reckon. Never been more glad to see my sofa.

xx


----------



## babyd0310

Aww what a lovely pressie Emzy!
Broody mine is usually non stop aswell, that's what was worrying me so much - I literally held my breath whilst the midwife found the heartbeat today. I think he has definitely moved round to the back x


----------



## jelly tots

Emzywemzy said:


> At my 28 week appointment, they measured fundal height, felt babies position/presentation, listened to heartbeat and checked BP and urine. The blood test I believe is a full blood count and I believe the main purpose is to check if your iron levels are low, as it's quite common for them to be a little low at this stage, so may need iron tablets. Think that was it :)

ah cool, thanks. at least i know what to expect, it says check up in my book but didnt go into detail.



RedRose19 said:


> lol emzy i thought you said felt boobies position i nearly spat out my tea when i read that :rofl:
> 
> here is my 26 (im sure more like 27 weeks tho) bump pic as i will be away 2mor :)

lovely bump there redrose :)



Euronova said:


> Hi Girls,
> I hope everyone is well today.
> Up early, we are off to crufts to show both our dogs as they qualified! My friend is running them for me! Long but un day ahead! X

hope the dogs do really well, have a fantastic time. we were supposed to be going there today but i really didnt feel up to it.



broodybelle said:


> Good luck at Crufts!
> Lovely bump pic Redrose.
> Glad baby moved Babyd.
> Off to work for me- another chaotic day in the classroom. Only 3 more weeks of the little darlings and then some 'me' time. Missing hubster though. Never sleep as well without him next to me.
> Have a lovely Friday everyone and I'll check back in this evening.
> x

hope you had a good day at work and wasnt too chaotic. know what you mean about hubsters being away, after all of these deployments and exercises over the last 7 years im still not used to them and cant sleep properly. when is he back?



Emzywemzy said:


> Just a quick hello, as off to toddler group in 10 mins.
> 
> Good luck at crufts!! Is it on telly? It is sometimes isn't it?
> 
> Lovely bump red rose.
> 
> I'm so full of snot, I can not believe I am on my 6th cold since the first week of January... 6 in 10 weeks!!! I normally only get 2-3 a year. It's really getting me down now :( That's what happens when you are pregnant with a snot bag toddler to look after! ha ha She picks up all sorts at toddler group and soft play and stuff.

sorry to hear you have another cold. have you tried taking pre-natals again or vitamin c? could help shake them off a bit quicker and keep them away.



cliqmo said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I hope you are all well? I have just posted a thread in Pregnancy Club but wondered if I could get your opinions too? I am not sure if I am over-reacting :wacko:
> 
> Sooooo ... My sister and her Husband announced last week that they are looking to purchase a labrador puppy, and I got a text this morning to say they have chosen a pup and that "Bonnie" will be with them in a few weeks.
> 
> As you may know OH and I have a short list of names that we have agonised over ALOT and which all of my family have seen and studied (it is a literal list normally stuck on the fridge :haha: ) ... and Bonnie is one of them ...
> 
> Granted OH and I were not absolutely, definitely going to use the name for our little girl - but I find myself seriously miffed that of the _trillion_ or so names available they have chosen one from the handful we have picked out :grr:
> 
> Am I being unreasonable?
> 
> As ever your advice and wisdom would be very much appreciated :flower:

you arent being unreasonable at all, i would be livid and tell them straight away what the hell do they think they are playing at. 
this is why we arent telling any of our friends or family any of the names we have chosen with so many pregnant friends and people getting pets at the moment. i made the mistake of that a few years ago when we started trying and thinking about names etc and one of my friends used the girls name at the top of our list after she liked the idea of it, although it does suit her little girl beautifully.



abic77 said:


> BTW I have that thing again where i haven't felt baby move since last night :-(
> 
> I HATE this because all i do is sit and worry and sulk and it makes me really grumpy etc and then i just sit at work and cry and look pathetic infront of my ALL MALE colleagues.
> 
> I'm like pull yourself together Abs but i just can't til i feel her! I have just downed half a bottle of ice cold water and laid on the floor but still nothing. I have pushed and prodded and poked (the midwife said it's ok to do this) and still nothing.
> 
> I really hope she's just chillin out???
> 
> On a positive note, had a really good hypnobirthing session last night! Very calming and relaxing but not sure if i am gonna get the knack of it! I kept getting really distracted but apparently it doesn't matter because its your conscious that gets disctracted not your subconscious!! She did say that it wouldn't feel any different afterwards but in a week or 2 (if i do my homework every night!) I will notice subtle changes in due course! I cant wait!
> 
> Just need bubs to move now............

im sure they are completely fine and just having a bit of a growth spurt or something, getting wound up about it wont help chick, try to stay positive. i find a few jelly beans or ice cream normally helps my flump move around or even a square or two of chocolate. hope you get lots of movement tonight to make uo for it.

glad your hypnobirthing is going well, i did think about doing that but seem to be doing okay with my yoga breathing etc so decided to just stick with that instead. hope you start to notice the changes very soon.



babyd0310 said:


> Cliqmo I would definitely say something about the name! That really pees me off when people do that!
> Abi I haven't felt anything since he moved last night either, will mention it to midwife later but I think he has moved round to my back because it is killing me today! I'm in a really tired and sad mood today, hubby is in bed because he worked through yesterday and last night and then he is back to work for the whole weekend I just want a hug!!! And Grace is being a right wingey bum aswell x

big hugs chick, hope you are feeling a bit better now x



FirstBean said:


> Cliqmo- I would be really peed off aswell especially as that is maybe the name you want to call your baby and there's is just a dog I am sure they could think of a different name for the dog.
> Abic- I am sure bubs is just in a funny position or something I usually find if baby is having a quiet day that lying on my side makes her move.
> Babyd- I am sorry your feeling rubbish and yes I would mention to your midwife about movement.
> 
> I am super uncomfortable today just feel really stretched and heavy, my back is hurting to. I am just feeling that way out and very moany.

ive had that heavy feeling and aches the last few days too, hope you are feeling better chick 



harri said:


> I hope your little ones give you a big strong kick to let you know not to worry! I have to say my little man is VERY quiet lately, he kicked me this morning but I've had nothing since.
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm wasting my Fridays off work :( All I did all morning was change my blog layout and design (https://ourlifebabydiaries.blogspot.com/) and then this afternoon went to aquanatal but it was cancelled so I just had a swim.
> 
> I then went to superdrug to buy all the travel size items for my hospital bag, it took me ages to find everything and then I got to the till and I'd left my bank card at home!!!! arghhh!!! Now I am just sat on my arse!
> 
> 
> xx

oh no, forgetting your purse is the worst thing ever, esp when you had just found everything. good idea for all the travel sized things, take up less room. 
hope you have had a few more kicks today.
your nursery is very lovely, i so need to pull my finger out and get mine organised.



babyd0310 said:


> Ahhh harri your nursery is so cute! I am so jealous of everyone doing there nurserys and putting all the baby stuff in their own drawers, we can't do that this time :(
> I've just got back from midwife - as I said this was meant to be my 28 week appt because I actually have my consultant at 28 weeks, but today she said I still have to go at 28 weeks so today felt like abit of a waste of time really! Everything was fine, baby is laying transverse and bump is measuring 26cm so just about right. I said about the movements and she didn't seem bothered at all, just said to have an icy drink to wake him up abit x

thats annoying baout your appointments, why are some people just really bad with sorting your dates and appts out? at least you got the all okay to put your mind at ease.



Emzywemzy said:


> Harri your nursery is lovely! And I love how organised your draws are :) I was exactly the same with Holly...
> 
> 
> But this time, everything is in bags piled up in the nursery still!! I really want to get it sorted now, but need to get some draws and stuff sorted and clear some room in Holly's wardrobe for little dresses and stuff to hang up. Then I can wash the baby clothes and put them away.
> 
> I'm sooo excited! DH told me today that he is booking a 4d scan for my mothers day present next week!! I'm sooo excited! I had one with Holly and loved it so much, but didn't think we could justify having one this time really, there are a few baby things still to get and also I keep thinking I could spend the money on Holly instead, but he said he has messaged the place to ask to book one for next week!! I'm mega excited.
> 
> Hope these lazy babies give their Mummies a kick soon! Mine has quieter days but still quite wriggly most of the time. I noticed on my notes that I have an anterior placenta this time too, but I guess with it being low lying that's why I've not noticed it affecting movements or anything. It was posterior with Holly if I remember rightly.

aww how lovely of your oh to book that noce surprise for you. 
im the same int he nursery stakes, everything is still all packaged up from when we bought it and a massive pile of boxes in the corner yet to clear out and move to the spare room. really should get a shimmy on and get the cot bought and set up. would like it at least half done before flump arrives.



broodybelle said:


> Lovely nursery Harri- compact like ours by the looks of it- you've done a great job.
> 
> Great news about the 4D scan Emzy. We're not having one as we want to stay team yellow and worry that our surprise could be ruined spectacularly by a 4d scan.
> 
> Come on lazy babies- get kicking! Mine is non-stop, which I do really love but I'm beginning to find it uncomfortable whilst I'm working. I did have one day of reduced movement a couple of weeks ago and I was really grumpy until I got home and used my doppler. As soon as I'd done that, baby starting wriggling anyway- typical!
> 
> I am exhausted. Seems to have been the longest week ever at work, due to other people being off sick. I have done the job of about 15 people this week I reckon. Never been more glad to see my sofa.
> 
> xx

ive had no end of movements today and yesterday and know what you mean about it being uncomfortable. my bump seems a bit sore from all the kicking and absolutely knackered today. dont get me wrong though it is lovely to feel it.
make sure you put your feet up and have a nice relaxing weekend to make up for your busy week!


apart from flump kicking and moving around like mad all day ive had a pretty uneventful one. hubster is now out at cadets so got the third evening on my own in a row. starting to get bored of the tv now and tempted to just have a really early night as quite tired today too. got a lot of sorting out and putting stuff on ebay to do over the weekend so will be a not too relaxing one.
made my final hospital bag list and have now started ticking everything off it as i pack, feels quite good to be doing that as not felt like ive achieved much in regards to preparing.
hope you are all having a good evening xx


----------



## broodybelle

WOW! That's quite a reply Jellytots!
DH is back on Sunday, so definitely can't grumble about length of time he is away-just love it so much more when he is here.
Babyd- I really feel for you. Why does pregnancy have to be so stressful!? Everytime you relax about one thing, something else happens. 40 weeks is such a long time. Just glad I'm not an elephant!
xx


----------



## TrAyBaby

just quickly popping in to say i have my 4D scan in 2 hours eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek :happydance:

IM SO FRIKIN EXCITED!!!!


----------



## FirstBean

Good Luck with the scan tryababy cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## RedRose19

just back from my brothers and his gf.. i loved having cuddles with my baby niece a week old today :cloud9: also was nice to see my oh holding such a small baby!

hope everyone is having a nice weekend, im so excited we just bought our mosses basket brand new of someone who got two as a present, and shes only charging us 25 for it and the stand which woudl normally be 90-150 as a set usually esp with the base! :)


----------



## Mei190

Hi girls, thought I would pop back in and say hello. I tend to spend most of my time in the other sections now, and.. I don't get an awful lot of time! (Tonight's fun activity was dealing with my toddler who poored a bowl of tomato sauce over himself :dohh:) 

Baby is doing well and active despite the fact I have quite a lot of pains. Had a midwife change and she has worried me terribly, but am trying to remember the first midwife was a lot more optimistic (and was also my original midwife with Nathaniel, so I trust her a lot more). 

To the girls who don't have as active babies, cold drinks and lieing down are honestly the best ways to get them moving. It truely works! Nathaniel barely moved once/twice during my pregnancy and it had me very worried obviously! However we discovered this was because he was sleeping on a permanent basis really. Even during labor he was asleep. So please bare in mind, you can feel only rare movements and have a baby that is perfectly fine. Try not to worry and keep in constant contact with the midwives, mine were always reassuring me with dopplers etc.


----------



## FirstBean

Just popping in quickly i will have a proper catch up tomorrow I am knackered today have been to a 2nd birthday party with Ollie not that I did anything as oh was there and he went in the soft play with Ollie and then went to see my best friends baby girl tonight who is just lovely and small. So am going to get curled up on the sofa and get a takeaway.


----------



## FirstBean

27weeks today I am so excited to be in the 3rd and final tri.


----------



## broodybelle

Yay for 3rd Tri Firstbean!

I'm off to church to look after everyone else's toddlers this morning. Not sure how much longer I can keep it up though- it's the getting up and down from the floor that's becoming undignified! They are very cute though.

Looking forward to DH coming back from Dubai tonight. I have my Anti-D appointment at the hospital on Tuesday- excellent- means an afternoon off work. Not sure that's quite the right attitude but I am so ready to be done with it all!

Have a lovely Sunday everyone.

xx


----------



## emma1985

Morning Everyone,

The sun is shining and im inside as we are sorting our nursery out today!! YAY!!!! so excited. Its been painted Lemon and we are putting the blind and curtains in today, putting the border up and moving the furniture from our spare room in there too!

Hubby gone off to B+Q to get some border adhesive and some tieback hooks, Im cleaning!!! so excited.

Emma x


----------



## FirstBean

It's exciting doing the nursery Emma I can't wait to do ours in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## RedRose19

FirstBean said:


> 27weeks today I am so excited to be in the 3rd and final tri.

happy 3rd tri :happydance: i cant wait til the end of this week to be def in the 3rd tri :thumbup:



emma1985 said:


> Morning Everyone,
> 
> The sun is shining and im inside as we are sorting our nursery out today!! YAY!!!! so excited. Its been painted Lemon and we are putting the blind and curtains in today, putting the border up and moving the furniture from our spare room in there too!
> 
> Hubby gone off to B+Q to get some border adhesive and some tieback hooks, Im cleaning!!! so excited.
> 
> Emma x

yayyy how exciting :happydance: its so exciting putting the rooms together :happydance:


we got our mosses basket yesterday and it has just made me soo excited cuz we are basically ready for baby now :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

Broodybelle let me know how your anti goes, ive mine soon too, have they done much about you being - ?
they havent done anything and they said there gonna take bloods first if there no antigens in my body they wont bother giving me it.. id of thought it was safer to give it me anyway just incase? :shrug:

baby has def gone head down now as im getting lots of pressure down there and all the kicks are high up now.. and i only get little bubble movements at my lower tummy.
i also felt baby have the hiccups this morning :cloud9: it felt like bubbles in my tummy lol


----------



## TrAyBaby

woohoo Firstbean 3rd tri YAY :thumbup:

Emma i hope you have a fun day putting your nursery together, please share some pics once you are done :)

I had my 4D scan yesterday. My wee monkey was awake from 7:30 and jumping around my tummy for hours so come 11am and scan time and she was fast asleep....cheeky wee thing. Then she had part of the chord and her hands up over her face. After some jiggling she kinds gave us a little glimpse of her beautiful wee face. Such an amazing experience, i think i might wear out my DVD
 



Attached Files:







BABY_11.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 10









BABY_13.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Euronova

Hi Girls,

Anyone else is struggling with long car journeys? I can't quite figure out what exactly is the problem but if I am more than 2 hours in the car, my pelvic bones in my bum get really sore and i cannot seem to find a good position. After that i get really stiff and my hips hurt in the night. I have a 7 hour journey to do twice next weekend and really dreading it!!!

Thanks for all your messages about Crufts. My 2 girls (dog) did really well. The puppy behaved perfectly which was the most important and the mum won a second place and lovely rosette in her class :) (I did not handle them but then there was a 9 months old pregnant woman running in the ring with her dog... i am not sure what she was trying to prove or if she was desperate to start labour.... but it was pretty painful to see her bump jolting up and down!)


----------



## cliqmo

harri said:


> Thanks!! :) yay! glad you like the nursery!
> 
> The tall unit was from ikea of all places!
> https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/20116274/#/70116276
> £32 for the unit
> https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/80166567/
> £26 for the 2 drawers
> https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/90203890/#/00138432
> £14 for each basket
> 
> it came to £86 in total! bargain! x

Just finished at ikea and got the same unit :blush: thanks for the tip :thumbup:


----------



## broodybelle

RedRose19 said:


> Broodybelle let me know how your anti goes, ive mine soon too, have they done much about you being - ?
> they havent done anything and they said there gonna take bloods first if there no antigens in my body they wont bother giving me it.. id of thought it was safer to give it me anyway just incase? :shrug:
> 
> baby has def gone head down now as im getting lots of pressure down there and all the kicks are high up now.. and i only get little bubble movements at my lower tummy.
> i also felt baby have the hiccups this morning :cloud9: it felt like bubbles in my tummy lol

I had to have an anti-d injection at 14 weeks because I had a bleed but they haven't done any other tests. I thought that the only way they wouldn't give it you is if your OH is rhesus negative too- because then baby would be a negative blood type and so it wouldn't cause problems. We don't know hubby's blood type, hence the Anti-d. It was fine the last time I had it (well as fine as injections in your bottom ever are...).

My baby is definitely still moving around- not staying in one position long enough- keep getting the horrible whole tummy roll when he/she decides a change of position is needed. It looks and feels gross.

xx


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Lovely pictures TrAyBaby :thumbup:

In the past couple of days I've started to actually SEE baby kicking from the outside :happydance:


----------



## harri

Yay! I think it's perfect for a nursery  x


----------



## harri

Great pics trAybaby :thumbup: I'm jealous x


----------



## FirstBean

Great pics tryababy. 
It's great when you start seeing kicks from the outside louise.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hello!

I'm knackered, we've just got back from a lovely day at the farm. Holly loved it and so did we, but I am shattered!!

The leg cramps have started for me. I woke last night with the worst leg cramp I have ever had. I got them from about this time with Holly too, but this was something else. It went right from my hip, down my thigh, calf, across my shin and over my ankle to my toes. It was horrendous! I woke up and started jumping around and woke Matt up as I couldn't get rid of it, no matter how much I stretched and I started crying! It was cramping for a good 10 mins and was bloody awful. I felt a bit silly crying at 5am with a leg cramp, but I said to Matt it was worse than bloody labour pains, it was horrible! And even though it went, it has hurt all down my leg all day and still hurts now. Urgh, horrible!! Anyone else getting them?

I'm also getting lots of pressure down below at the mo, just baby getting bigger and pressing down I guess. You can tell we are approaching 30 weeks now, as we are starting to feel it!! I've also started being sick again in the evenings. I did this last time too, although slightly later on than this. 

My 4d scan is booked for Saturday!! I'm soooo excited! Baby Premier are doing a special offer for £99 for a 4D scan with photos, a DVD, etc so we are going for that. 

TrAybaby I love your piccies :) I can't wait to get mine, so excited!


----------



## FirstBean

Emzy- glad you had a good day at the farm. And yes I have been getting leg cramps not as bad as yours was but still they hurt. And yes I have been getting pressure down there too.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Ooh and my mat leave officially starts today!


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

I've started getting leg cramps too- always in the calf. Bloody agony :wacko:


----------



## broodybelle

Not had any leg cramps yet, but have had the feeling that one was going to start a few times and then managed to avoid it. My back is aching like mad today though.

Feeling really down about going into work tomorrow. I work in a team of 3 teachers who teach 3 parallel classes age wise, so we use the same planning etc. One of the teachers was moved into my team last year and has been a nightmare ever since. The only reason she was moved into my team was that the other teacher that worked alongside her refused to work with her anymore! I've tried to be patient and make allowances for her however she has been teaching significantly longer than me, gets paid more than me and doesn't do anywhere near the same amount of work as me and continually lets the team down. She has been off sick for the last two weeks and whilst it has been stressful trying to pick up the pieces of where she left off, it has been bliss not to have to see her. She is back in tomorrow and I've been having panic attacks about the thought of seeing her. Surely this isn't good for me or the baby!? I just know that she will be in a right mess because she won't have a clue what she is doing and I don't have the energy or patience to cope with it. I'm her team leader, so it's my responsibility to deal with all the crap- but I can't face it.
I'm just sat here crying as I don't want to have to face work in the morning. DH not back from Dubai until later- hoping he can talk some sense into me! I have never considered ringing in sick before, when I'm perfectly healthy but this is really getting to me. Stupid pregnancy hormones and even stupider work colleague!!! :(


----------



## Gemini85

Broody that sucks. Speak to your head about how anxious and unhappy it's making you! X


----------



## broodybelle

The head is more than aware of how bad at her job the other teacher is! I'm not the only one to have complained repeatedly about her either. Just not sure how seriously she would take me going in and saying it's making me stressed. I have cried on her before about the situaition and it made no difference whatsoever. Just makes me so cross that crap teachers are almost impossible to sack!!! I love the school, love my class, love the rest of the staff- just hate this one person that I unfortunately have to spend alot of time working alongside. Definitely making me not want to go back to work after maternity leave. She is my biggest reason for finishing earlier. 

Feel ridiculous, as I'm normally such a level-headed, go-with-the-flow type of person. Never let work get to me like this.


----------



## Gemini85

I understand to a degree. My mum is a head and I have followed her efforts to sack some idiot staff in the past, lol, she managed it with the last one by finding out she was having an affair with the site agent/cleaner! Who just happened to be the head of governors husband would you believe it! 
I think it's bad she's doing nothing. You could always go off on stress related and state her as the reason? X


----------



## broodybelle

Gemini85 said:


> I understand to a degree. My mum is a head and I have followed her efforts to sack some idiot staff in the past, lol, she managed it with the last one by finding out she was having an affair with the site agent/cleaner! Who just happened to be the head of governors husband would you believe it!
> I think it's bad she's doing nothing. You could always go off on stress related and state her as the reason? X

It is so hard to sack bad teachers- any other job and she'd have been long gone! 
I have debated going to my docs about it- will see how I feel tomorrow. Just feel for the fact that the other main teacher on the team is on maternity leave and an NQT is covering her leave! It's so much for her to cope with in her first year of teaching. There is a lot that needs to be done before the holidays, like tests etc. I really need to be there to oversee it all and ensure that I leave my class in order. Torn between being selfish and thinking of only me and then thinking of what a mess it would leave behind if I don't do the next three weeks. :cry:


----------



## babyd0310

Ahh broody big hugs :hugs: if it is making you so upset then I really think you should take tomorrow off. I know exactly what you mean about leaving things though, I always feel the same if I go off work. My boss is being sooo horrible lately, but I am counting down the days till I leave!
Emzy I have been getting leg cramps every night for about a week now, my calf is in agony! I had them all the time with Grace aswell, it is so bloody painful!
TrAyBaby those are great pics!
Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## jelly tots

RedRose19 said:


> just back from my brothers and his gf.. i loved having cuddles with my baby niece a week old today :cloud9: also was nice to see my oh holding such a small baby!
> 
> hope everyone is having a nice weekend, im so excited we just bought our mosses basket brand new of someone who got two as a present, and shes only charging us 25 for it and the stand which woudl normally be 90-150 as a set usually esp with the base! :)

aww how lovely having newborn cuddles
thats a bargain for the moses basket, its great when you start getting the odd bits here and there



Mei190 said:


> Hi girls, thought I would pop back in and say hello. I tend to spend most of my time in the other sections now, and.. I don't get an awful lot of time! (Tonight's fun activity was dealing with my toddler who poored a bowl of tomato sauce over himself :dohh:)
> 
> Baby is doing well and active despite the fact I have quite a lot of pains. Had a midwife change and she has worried me terribly, but am trying to remember the first midwife was a lot more optimistic (and was also my original midwife with Nathaniel, so I trust her a lot more).
> 
> To the girls who don't have as active babies, cold drinks and lieing down are honestly the best ways to get them moving. It truely works! Nathaniel barely moved once/twice during my pregnancy and it had me very worried obviously! However we discovered this was because he was sleeping on a permanent basis really. Even during labor he was asleep. So please bare in mind, you can feel only rare movements and have a baby that is perfectly fine. Try not to worry and keep in constant contact with the midwives, mine were always reassuring me with dopplers etc.

nice to see you back and that everything is going well. bear with your new midwife and if you get concerned you could always contact your previous one for advice etc if need be. 



FirstBean said:


> 27weeks today I am so excited to be in the 3rd and final tri.

yey for 3rd tri, its a great feeling isnt it



broodybelle said:


> Yay for 3rd Tri Firstbean!
> 
> I'm off to church to look after everyone else's toddlers this morning. Not sure how much longer I can keep it up though- it's the getting up and down from the floor that's becoming undignified! They are very cute though.
> 
> Looking forward to DH coming back from Dubai tonight. I have my Anti-D appointment at the hospital on Tuesday- excellent- means an afternoon off work. Not sure that's quite the right attitude but I am so ready to be done with it all!
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday everyone.
> 
> xx

be careful getting up and down etc, im struggling to even do normal stuff at home now flump bump is getting bigger like emptying the washing machine. hubster has to help do it now.
thats great your oh is back home, hope tuesday goes well for you. i have my 28week check up and bloods then too and have the same attitude to the afternoon off work lol. 8 weeks left at work and counting teehee!



emma1985 said:


> Morning Everyone,
> 
> The sun is shining and im inside as we are sorting our nursery out today!! YAY!!!! so excited. Its been painted Lemon and we are putting the blind and curtains in today, putting the border up and moving the furniture from our spare room in there too!
> 
> Hubby gone off to B+Q to get some border adhesive and some tieback hooks, Im cleaning!!! so excited.
> 
> Emma x

how lovely, you will have to post some pictures when its all finished



RedRose19 said:


> Broodybelle let me know how your anti goes, ive mine soon too, have they done much about you being - ?
> they havent done anything and they said there gonna take bloods first if there no antigens in my body they wont bother giving me it.. id of thought it was safer to give it me anyway just incase? :shrug:
> 
> baby has def gone head down now as im getting lots of pressure down there and all the kicks are high up now.. and i only get little bubble movements at my lower tummy.
> i also felt baby have the hiccups this morning :cloud9: it felt like bubbles in my tummy lol

looks like a few of us are getting that now, rather uncomfortable sometimes im finding though when baby proper presses down, tend to end up waddling a little bit lol. great feeling the kicks higher up though. when i am sat at my desk i can see my tummy sticking out in places when i get a good kick which can be quite distracting, but good :)



TrAyBaby said:


> woohoo Firstbean 3rd tri YAY :thumbup:
> 
> Emma i hope you have a fun day putting your nursery together, please share some pics once you are done :)
> 
> I had my 4D scan yesterday. My wee monkey was awake from 7:30 and jumping around my tummy for hours so come 11am and scan time and she was fast asleep....cheeky wee thing. Then she had part of the chord and her hands up over her face. After some jiggling she kinds gave us a little glimpse of her beautiful wee face. Such an amazing experience, i think i might wear out my DVD

aww thats fabulous, what lovely pictures too



Euronova said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Anyone else is struggling with long car journeys? I can't quite figure out what exactly is the problem but if I am more than 2 hours in the car, my pelvic bones in my bum get really sore and i cannot seem to find a good position. After that i get really stiff and my hips hurt in the night. I have a 7 hour journey to do twice next weekend and really dreading it!!!
> 
> Thanks for all your messages about Crufts. My 2 girls (dog) did really well. The puppy behaved perfectly which was the most important and the mum won a second place and lovely rosette in her class :) (I did not handle them but then there was a 9 months old pregnant woman running in the ring with her dog... i am not sure what she was trying to prove or if she was desperate to start labour.... but it was pretty painful to see her bump jolting up and down!)

i commute an hour to work and the same back home mon - fri and starting to find that getting uncomfortable towards the end. im forever adjusting my seat. the worst is at work though being sat down most of the day, then find when i go to get up it hurts lots.
glad your dogs did well. oh my being that far along and still running around, mental lady. although yeah probably trying to kickstart her labour lol. got a friend trying to do that now today is her due date, shes been walking miles the last few days to try and shimmy him along a bit, not worked so far though.



Hi I'm Louise said:


> Lovely pictures TrAyBaby :thumbup:
> 
> In the past couple of days I've started to actually SEE baby kicking from the outside :happydance:

thats fabby news, also great for your oh as they can see it too :)



Emzywemzy said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm knackered, we've just got back from a lovely day at the farm. Holly loved it and so did we, but I am shattered!!
> 
> The leg cramps have started for me. I woke last night with the worst leg cramp I have ever had. I got them from about this time with Holly too, but this was something else. It went right from my hip, down my thigh, calf, across my shin and over my ankle to my toes. It was horrendous! I woke up and started jumping around and woke Matt up as I couldn't get rid of it, no matter how much I stretched and I started crying! It was cramping for a good 10 mins and was bloody awful. I felt a bit silly crying at 5am with a leg cramp, but I said to Matt it was worse than bloody labour pains, it was horrible! And even though it went, it has hurt all down my leg all day and still hurts now. Urgh, horrible!! Anyone else getting them?
> 
> I'm also getting lots of pressure down below at the mo, just baby getting bigger and pressing down I guess. You can tell we are approaching 30 weeks now, as we are starting to feel it!! I've also started being sick again in the evenings. I did this last time too, although slightly later on than this.
> 
> My 4d scan is booked for Saturday!! I'm soooo excited! Baby Premier are doing a special offer for £99 for a 4D scan with photos, a DVD, etc so we are going for that.
> 
> TrAybaby I love your piccies :) I can't wait to get mine, so excited!

ooo the cramps dont sound fun at all, hope they ease off a bit for you. i havent had any yet but there is still time for them to crop up im sure. getting really bad heartburn/indigestion before i go to bed which is not pleasant even though i feel fine after tea and all the time up to going to bed.
eeek very exciting for your 4d scan, we were going to have one but didnt want to risk finding out what the sex is.



Emzywemzy said:


> Ooh and my mat leave officially starts today!

yippee!!!



broodybelle said:


> Not had any leg cramps yet, but have had the feeling that one was going to start a few times and then managed to avoid it. My back is aching like mad today though.
> 
> Feeling really down about going into work tomorrow. I work in a team of 3 teachers who teach 3 parallel classes age wise, so we use the same planning etc. One of the teachers was moved into my team last year and has been a nightmare ever since. The only reason she was moved into my team was that the other teacher that worked alongside her refused to work with her anymore! I've tried to be patient and make allowances for her however she has been teaching significantly longer than me, gets paid more than me and doesn't do anywhere near the same amount of work as me and continually lets the team down. She has been off sick for the last two weeks and whilst it has been stressful trying to pick up the pieces of where she left off, it has been bliss not to have to see her. She is back in tomorrow and I've been having panic attacks about the thought of seeing her. Surely this isn't good for me or the baby!? I just know that she will be in a right mess because she won't have a clue what she is doing and I don't have the energy or patience to cope with it. I'm her team leader, so it's my responsibility to deal with all the crap- but I can't face it.
> I'm just sat here crying as I don't want to have to face work in the morning. DH not back from Dubai until later- hoping he can talk some sense into me! I have never considered ringing in sick before, when I'm perfectly healthy but this is really getting to me. Stupid pregnancy hormones and even stupider work colleague!!! :(

thats awful hunni, the only thing i can think of for you to do is have a word with the head or take it to someone higher. it isnt good at all for you to be feeling like this, especially if its upsetting you to this extent. the only thing you could do to make something happen to sort it is to threaten with having to take sick leave due to stress, as that is what you are dealing with and you shouldnt have to. hubster mum and dad are head teachers and have had to deal with something similar at their schools, ended up having to get rid of the staff memeber not pulling their weight (had plenty of warnings) but the school committee/governors or whoever decided they had enough. massive hugs chick.


ive had a nice relaxing weekend so far, watched a few films, been food shopping and managed to hunt out some bargains on ebay.
got a vibrating bouncer from ebay for £16, its a mamas and papas one and is lovely and brightly coloured. not sure if you will be able to see it as its ended but its this one... https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180834471166?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
and the best bit is that some of the proceeds i made last weekend from my ebay selling paid for it :)
just had a yummy roast chicken dinner with all of the trimmings for tea, and then a bowl of strawberries with some clotted cream ice cream for pud :)
not looking forward to getting up for work tomorrow, really struggling with mornings at the moment with my broken uncomfortable sleep :( got yoga in the evening though which cheers me up a bit and then only half a day tuesday as got my 28wk appt in the afternoon. 
hope you have all had a good weekend x


----------



## jelly tots

broodybelle said:


> The head is more than aware of how bad at her job the other teacher is! I'm not the only one to have complained repeatedly about her either. Just not sure how seriously she would take me going in and saying it's making me stressed. I have cried on her before about the situaition and it made no difference whatsoever. Just makes me so cross that crap teachers are almost impossible to sack!!! I love the school, love my class, love the rest of the staff- just hate this one person that I unfortunately have to spend alot of time working alongside. Definitely making me not want to go back to work after maternity leave. She is my biggest reason for finishing earlier.
> 
> Feel ridiculous, as I'm normally such a level-headed, go-with-the-flow type of person. Never let work get to me like this.




Gemini85 said:
 

> I understand to a degree. My mum is a head and I have followed her efforts to sack some idiot staff in the past, lol, she managed it with the last one by finding out she was having an affair with the site agent/cleaner! Who just happened to be the head of governors husband would you believe it!
> I think it's bad she's doing nothing. You could always go off on stress related and state her as the reason? X




broodybelle said:


> Gemini85 said:
> 
> 
> I understand to a degree. My mum is a head and I have followed her efforts to sack some idiot staff in the past, lol, she managed it with the last one by finding out she was having an affair with the site agent/cleaner! Who just happened to be the head of governors husband would you believe it!
> I think it's bad she's doing nothing. You could always go off on stress related and state her as the reason? X
> 
> It is so hard to sack bad teachers- any other job and she'd have been long gone!
> I have debated going to my docs about it- will see how I feel tomorrow. Just feel for the fact that the other main teacher on the team is on maternity leave and an NQT is covering her leave! It's so much for her to cope with in her first year of teaching. There is a lot that needs to be done before the holidays, like tests etc. I really need to be there to oversee it all and ensure that I leave my class in order. Torn between being selfish and thinking of only me and then thinking of what a mess it would leave behind if I don't do the next three weeks. :cry:Click to expand...

you really need to get this sorted chick, its not good for you or baby being this worked up/stressed/upset about going to your job which you previously loved. i would go to your doctor and see about getting signed off with stress. the head will have to take notice if the consequences are affecting other members of staff. i know you dont think its fair to with the nqt covering someones mat leave but you need to put yourself first as no-one else will.


----------



## broodybelle

DH has arrived home and outright refused to allow me to go into work tomorrow and is making me go to the docs. He is then going to come into school with me and tell the head exactly what he thinks.
xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Broody I have to say I agree. It's not good for you to be stressed right now, for you or baby! If I were in your situation and the head wouldn't do anything about it, I'd get signed off with stress til your mat leave kicks in hun. It's really not worth it, take some time to look after yourself sweetie :hugs: x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Bargain bouncer chair Jellytots! It's a lovely one too! x


----------



## abic77

Hi girls....sorry haven't had chance to read posts yet as am in bed on phone but wanted to run sthg by you...
Since 4pm yesterday I have been feeling extremely nauseous which ended up me starting a whole nights worth of violent puking from 11.30osh last night & most recently at 5am which was just bile (sorry tmi). Bubs has been v active all weekend including all night last night but do u think this is a bug or a pregnancy related thing? DH and I ate the same stuff and noone else is poorly???

DH just left for work and I'm now home alone til he gets back 7.30ish tonight :/(

Should I be doing anything or just sitting it out?x

Ps feel so lonely and poorly right now & all night I've been feeling a little bit panicky and frightened...at least I can put the tele on for distraction. So hungry but can't face eating :-(


----------



## harri

Hey Abi

I've read that morning sickness can come back in the third tri! However it could be a bug so I would give your midwife a call and see what she thinks? She might have some advice for you to make you feel better. I hope you feel better soon Hun :hugs: :hugs: x


----------



## abic77

Thanks Harri....I googled last night & read the same...really couldn't face feeling like this for 3 more months! Fingers crossed its a 24 hr thing!

Doesn't help when bubs moves & makes me feel more sick!


----------



## babyd0310

Hope you manage to get things sorted today Broody!
Abi it sounds like a bug to me, there is a sickness bug going around at the moment - make sure you are drinking plenty of fluids and get lots of rest. If you are not keeping fluids down then I would ring midwife :hugs: 
I can't wait till the clocks go forward in a couple of weeks, Grace has been getting up at 6am every morning :coffee: DH has been leaving for work at 4.30 so by the time I get comfy and fall back to sleep again I have grace jumping all over me!


----------



## babyd0310

Ohhh and i'm 26 weeks today :happydance: 1 week til 3rd tri :)


----------



## broodybelle

Abi- poor you. Definitely sounds like a bug. Hope you feel better soon.

I have a docs appt at 4:20pm today and DH is coming with me, so we'll see what they say. He called into school for me to let them know I wasn't coming in and the teacher in question picked up the phone- he said he had to resist the temptation to say anything to her. Especially her comment of "I hope that me having the last two weeks off work hasn't caused Hannah any stress." LOL.

Nearly in 3rd Tri Babyd- hooray for that.

Thanks for all your support ladies- it was exactly what I needed last night- things are always so much worse when you're on your own.

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Abi defo sounds like a bug, I had it in January and its horrible :( rest and try to sip water and it should pass within 2 days. Call doctor if you can't keep fluids down at all. Feel better soon hun Xx 

Broody let us know how you get on Xx


----------



## emma1985

Hi Girls, 

Can someone explain to me how to multi quote?


----------



## Emzywemzy

Emma I think you press the multi quote button on each post you want to quote, then on the last one click reply with quote and they should all come up x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Forgot to say, my boobs have started leaking! They never did last time til after she was born. I'm hoping this is a good sign that I will make a bit more milk this time! Lol


----------



## FirstBean

Abic- Yes it does sound like a bug. Hope you get well soon. :hugs:

Babyd- Ollie has started to wake up at 6:15am aswell I am not used to it we were having to get up at half 7 anyway when OH goes to work as I am not allowed to lift Ollie out of the cot but he has decided he likes getting up at 6:15 instead I am knackered by this time. Happy 26 weeks only 1 week left in 2nd tri :happydance:

Broody- Hope your feeling a little bit better today and the time of work helps you out, it wont be long till your on maternity leave.

Emzy- I realised last night that my boobs had started to leak too I never got it this early with Ollie.

Here is my 27week bump pic from yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







27 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## broodybelle

Well I've been to the docs. She has said it's definitely not depression (which I know because I've been seriously depressed) and that it would appear the anxiety attacks are purely linked to one thing and that removing myself from the situation is the only course of action, as I can't take medication whilst preggers. So I have to self certify my absence for this week and then have an appointment in a week's time where she is prepared to sign me off until Easter. 

Feel in two minds about it all to be honest, so will see where I'm at in a week. I feel like I'm letting my class down (it's parents evening this week) and I feel really sad that I might not be in work to say goodbye to them all or to say goodbye to the many, many colleagues that I work with and love to bits. So I feel like if I can cope then I will go back for the final week at least. We shall see. The thought of being anywhere near that woman though just makes me feel so sick!!!

DH is ringing the headteacher, so we'll see what she says!!!

xx


----------



## abic77

Morning girls.....firstly thanks to all the get well messages...feel tons better today but tummy still a little on the fragile side but not having to lie on the bathroom floor which is nice! Working from home today....was weird as i called in sick yesterday for the first time in that job (5 and a half years) and even by yesterday afternoon when i still felt crap i was feeling guilty...WHY?????

Broody - so glad you went to the Dr yesterday - it's a real shame that someone can make you feel like this and there's nothing you can do about it. I would contact the head again and tell him/her that you love your job and don't want to let the kids or your other colleagues etc down but the only way you can move forward is avoidance of said evil teacher. If she/he choses to do nothing about it then you may have no choice other than to stay off which i know you'd rather not do but at the same time stressed mum=stressed baby and you can't afford to let the 2 most important people in your world down right now.

Perhaps even make some suggestions as to how you can avoid evil teacher so that the head can see that you've thought about the practicality of you coming back and working in the same place as evil teacher. The only other thing you can do is to just try (and i KNOW how hard this will be as have been there myself a number of times) and rise above it. As soon as you see or have a conversation with the evil one just think about your baby, the fact you're leaving soon, the fact that you're better than this petty nastiness and bite your tongue, take a deep breath and walk away. It's HER weakness, not yours. Your are amazing because you care so much but clearly she doesn't have the same committment....she clearly has issues and she is getting away with not dealing with them by treating other people the way she does.

I really hope you get it sorted out chick and remember to stay strong, rise above it and deep breaths!!


----------



## abic77

OMG just wrote a long reply and pressed post and it's bloody disappeared!

GGGRRRRRRRR


----------



## harri

Glad you're feeling better Abi :hugs: :hugs: 
I know what you mean about calling in sick, I had to do it last month and it was my first absence, it felt awful but we need to be well for our babies :) 

Can't believe we're a squash now! Woohoo! Xxxx


----------



## FirstBean

Happy 29weeks Harri.


----------



## babyd0310

Happy 29 weeks Harri! Finally we can get on here again, for those who have facebook, Emzy created a group on there where we can all chat aswel and comes in handy if BnB goes down again! https://www.facebook.com/groups/320555071331644/


----------



## gemgem77

Glad your feeling better Abi :hugs:

And happy 29 weeks Harri! :flower: xx


----------



## harri

Thanks :hugs: 

Feeling like crap today! I've gained 1 stone 12lbs!!!!! How the hell???? I feel massive, I just want to cry! :( :cry: 

Xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Harri that's totally a normal weight gain for now! I had gained 1st 10lbs since first tri) a few weeks ago. Don't stress, it'll all come off afterwards :) I gained 4 stone last time by 37 weeks last time and was 1 stone 10lbs heavier at 6 weeks pp. That came off with eating sensibly for another 6 weeks x


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

I still haven't gained any weight? :shrug: I saw my consultant yesterday and no change, I'm still 4lb lighter than my pre-pregnancy weight. The doctor doesn't seem concerned but I'm a bit baffled by it, especially since my fundal height is measuring one week ahead. I have my first growth scan next week so we'll see what happens there. 

25 weeks! :happydance: Oooh an eggplant!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey ladies

Just a quick note, if you would like to join the June Bugs group on FB, can you send me a quick message on FB to let me know your BnB username, just so I know I am not adding any randomers that aren't on here! You never know! lol My profile is here https://www.facebook.com/emzywemzy83 and the group is here https://www.facebook.com/groups/320555071331644/

x


----------



## TrAyBaby

wowsers cant believe we are coming to the end of the 20's weeks. Congrats on 29 weeks Harri, Abi & Emzy did i miss anyone??? sorry if i did. And happy 25 weeks Louise xx

My mood is slightly better today, still feel weepy but gotta suck it up as i have work at 2:30 :( Offically 7 weeks till my maternity but taking 2 weeks holidays first so 5 weeks of work to go YAY


----------



## harri

Thanks Emzy! I hope mine comes off with 6 weeks of eating healthy like yours did! I'm struggling with my changing body at the moment, I feel like my hips are spreading! 
It's hard because I google it and people are saying 'I've gained 10 pound' etc etc and I'm thinking bloody hell I'm a stone further along :cry: 

Xx


----------



## broodybelle

Harri.

Really don't stress about weight gain. From the pictures of you on your blog, you look tiny, so I don't think you have anything to be concerned about. I haven't weighed myself at all this pregnancy. I know what I was before I got pregnant and I know which bits of me have put on weight (only my stomach) as the rest of me looks exactly the same. So I really don't care what that means in terms of added weight- it is all for the baby. 

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Remember that a lot of the weight is water retention, blood volume, placenta, baby and only a small percentage is fat that's naturally stored to feed baby when its born :)


----------



## babyd0310

Harri - I have been feeling the same with my weight gain, I really didn't care with Grace and put on 3 stone. But I lost alot of weight last year, so it's horrible to see the scales creeping back up again! My hips look huuuge and I have a flabby belly, not a nice round pregnant one! But I am trying to eat as healthy as I can and hopefully all the weight being put on is all down to baby - remember it's not just the baby that accounts for the weight gain, it is the placenta, extra fluid, extra blood volume, amniotic fluid, bigger boobs and loads of other things. So you are definitely in the normal range at this stage, and weight gain apparently slows down in the third tri so it should even out abit more now x


----------



## FirstBean

Harri- As the others have said try not to worry about the weight I put 2st on last time with Ollie and it came off fairly quickly I have not been bothered about weighing myself this time just keep as healthy as I can.

Happy 25weeks Louise.

Well I have finally got myself shaped up and started buying things for this lil baby girl I have had a good spend today I thought I better spend my time being sat on my bum not able to do anything productively. Cant wait for all my parcels to arrive. I realised I could only have 12 weeks left and that is no time at all even shorter if I go 3 weeks early like I did with Ollie and I need to get things sorted.


----------



## Emzywemzy

First bean, I was thinking the same last night... less than 8 weeks til term!!!


----------



## harri

Thanks everyone, you've made me feel much better! I think I'm going to try and make better food choices too :) :hugs: 

It's crazy to think in 8 weeks I'll be full term :) I'm getting nervous now :haha: 

Xxx


----------



## broodybelle

Just been on a spending spree on Kiddicare. We had to change our cot that we had on pre-order as they changed the delivery date to the end of April and we wanted it before then so that we could see how much space we'll have in our rather 'compact' nursery. So have altered that, ordered the mattress and then ordered loads of other bits and bobs like sheets, blankets etc. Also ordered the Medela Swing Breastpump for expressing further down the line.

Whoop whoop for getting nearer and nearer to full term.


----------



## Euronova

Hi Girls, we got given a moses basket today. We were not planning on using one as our pram comes with a really good bassinet with a proper mattress. But the stand compatible with the pram was really expensive and we got offered this really nice Moses basket so will be easier than carrying the pram bassinet up and down the stairs.

here is a picture, you can also see a bit of our blue back out blind, the green curtains and the grey walls. all of the furniture we ordered is white (collecting it this weekend) and all of the accessorise are sort of lime green, orange and blue (sort of safari colours)


----------



## broodybelle

Lovely Euronova. That looks just like the Moses Basket we have borrowed. I know what you mean about the price of the UPPAbaby stand- no way we were going to pay for that (although you can convert it into an overpriced laundry basket afterwards-lol!).
I really like you colours. We have gone for those sorts of colours too, but with owls rather than jungle animals.

xx


----------



## abic77

Hello everyone and yippeee for B&B being back up and working again 

Harri - I totally agree with Broody...you look AMAZING in your blog pics and really don't have anything to worry about! Just treat your body with respect, eat healthily as much as you can and treat yourself when you fancy it! Chuck in a bit of fitness and you'll be laughing!! I think only if we do things other than this that we should have cause for concern (lets face it, we all know when we've been naughty and the consequences!!)...i often find myself moaning to DH about how i look fat or whatever and to be fair he comes back with "well you have just eaten all this crap and haven't been to the gym for a month, are you surprised you feel like that"....likewise, you know how amazing you feel when you eat healthy and go to the gym!! I'm kinda just taking the approach that yes i have put on weight but i can only blame myself for "eating for 2" months and months ago!!!

Anyway enough of that....speaking of weight, I have actually lost 3lbs since Monday!! That is because i was so sick on sunday/Monday and have been feeling pretty shitty ever since. I just can't stomach the thought of food and am eating purely to feed my baby and that's it! I ate a bowl of soup yesterday which has literally been coming back up non stop since i ate it....not sick but that acid reflux thing where it sticks in your throat and burns and then creeps into your mouth as sick! YUM! Anyway today I have managed a teacake and that's all. I do need to drink more fluids....my wee is bright orange and even on the loo paper the colour is orange (sorry TMI) but think it tells me i'm dehydrated! Called the Dr this morning as was slightly concerned about the not being able to eat thing but she assured me that baby will be fine and i need to keep my fluids up. I feel crampy tummy-ish too tho as if i could throw up or get the shits at any point now. Have managed to stay at home yest and today as really couldn't have gone into the office feelin like this...esp as was meant to be in manchester today!

Baby is moving around LOADS at the minute and is so so so so satisfying (even if it does make the nausia worse!)....I can't wait to get a limb sticking out tho like REDROSE!!!! Saw your pic on FB hun and it is JUST amaaaaaaazing!! i am so jealous! How the hell did you have the camera ready to snap that shot??

Right....i'm off to get a glass of water so eradicate orange-wee sydrome and hopefully i will be able to eat summat proper for tea......

hope everyone is ok ? xxxx


----------



## FirstBean

Emzy- I know it isnt long till we will be term. 
Euro- I like the colours of your nursery and the theme is great it's what we did for Ollie jungle theme.
Abic- glad you are starting to feel better hopefully you will be able to eat more soon and yes make sure you keep your fluids up.


----------



## Gemini85

I'm panicking about weight gain, I started at 10st 10, I am now 12st 8..... I don't even know what my gain is, I reckon it's more than it should be however!!!! X


----------



## Emzywemzy

It's really not worth worrying about hun! That's why most areas don't weigh regularly during pregnancy as it shows nothing and whilst one woman can gain lots another can lose weight. Don't stress about it, honestly. Plenty of time to worry about weight afterwards when you see what you're actually left with!


----------



## Euronova

Being French and knowing how strict they are with weight gain in France, I am definitely trying to keep on top of it. So far i have put on just under a stone and hoping not to put on more than another 6/8 pounds.... i give myself a target every month. I am not dieting or anything like that and if i start having loads of water retention, I will have to accept it but keeping an eye on it allows me to try and be sensible some of the time and hopefully i won't have too much left afterwards...
I know the last 2 months could mean that my weight gain will spiral up but on the other hand i think that what's not been gained yet is already a little victory on the bulge later on...


----------



## RedRose19

euro i think the most weight gain in regards of water retention, and general baby fat for our body's (incase of famine it piles on weight) is towards the last 8-6 weeks of pregnancy, but its all natural ladies dont worry its for your babies :flower: like emzy said wait til after you have baby to worry as you know how much u have left to deal with :flower:

my sil put on most of her wait in the last month..


----------



## FirstBean

Yes red rose my friend put most of her weight on in the last six weeks of pregnancy and that's when I put my weight on too as you say it's for our babies so I wouldn't worry until babies are here then we can see what we are left with haha


----------



## babyd0310

Errggh finally given in and rang the emergency dentist, I have an appointment at 8.40 tonight :(


----------



## FirstBean

Oh babyd I hate the dentist good luck and tonight aswell they have got you in super quick.


----------



## harri

Oh god now I'm even more depressed, if most of my weight will be gained at the end and I am already big I am going to be a beached bloody whale. I've been hoping the weight gain would ease off! 

Good luck at the dentist tomorrow babyd! xxx


----------



## abic77

OMG how the fuck am i gonna deal with this acid reflux crap????

I HATE it and really can;t cope with it anymore.....i am so miserable and can't face any food or anything :-(

I'm sorry i know i'm not the only one suffering but am feeling so so sorry for myself coz it just feels like my stomach bug has gone and turned into this now...

Am so friggin nauseous constantly and have no appetite and everything!

Sorry girls.....If anyone has any miracle cures that doesn't involve this RANCID RANK gaviscon aniseeed shit then please let me know....i am v desperate!

PS anyone know if milk is meant to help?


----------



## harri

Abi - Try milkshakes! I've been drinking milkshakes for the past few days and it's really helping!! :) tastes MUCH better than gaviscon. xxxx


----------



## abic77

Harri...BRILLIANT idea! I am gonna live on them then from now on....have no appetite for anything else so will see if they do the rtick! I am sipping a glass of milk at the moment and it is sooooooo soothing! I imagine a nice cold Maccy D's milkshake would go down a treat right now!


----------



## abic77

Harri - the link to your blog isn't working?????


----------



## FirstBean

I use milk Abic and find that works.


----------



## abic77

Thanks FB!

BTW - i have stolen your ticker...was too cute and makes me get excited at the countdown too!!!!!


----------



## broodybelle

abic77 said:


> Harri - the link to your blog isn't working?????

I think it works fine if you get rid of either the https bit or the www. bit.

x


----------



## babyd0310

Hugs abi, I have been getting it but not quite as bad!
Back from the dentist and I have a gum infection, so now on more antibiotics - bit worried that I've left it for 2 weeks!!


----------



## harri

The link should work now :) x


----------



## harri

29 week bump: 
https://i858.photobucket.com/albums/ab150/harrietrostron/bfe4385b.jpg

I feel huge!! X


----------



## RedRose19

also there is a new gaviscon abi, its for heartburn and acid reflux i find that works alot better than the regular gaviscon :thumbup: its in a pink bottle


----------



## gigglesems

Hi Ladies - I hope everyone is well and that you are enjoying your pregnancy (as much as you can when you start hitting this stage)!

I am sorry that I havent been on here for such a long time - life is hectic and struggle to keep up with everything as it is never mind when bubs comes.

Just thought I would let you know that I have had to have a couple of scans (for measurement reasons) and it is 'still' a girl in there! I have been given a date for my section which is 24 May...10 weeks today! OMG...cant believe it is really that close.

I am gonna try and catch up on what has been happening but really hope you are all happy and healthy! xxx


----------



## emma1985

Im soo excited to NOT be an eggplant anymore!
Baby is kicking alot more and im getting super excited now!

My Grandma (bless her) has offered to wash and "press" all my baby clothes, I have just sorted out what I have already been given into bags and she has a full swing bin bag, just of newborn vests, cardigans etc. I bought her some Non Bio stuff to use, she loves ironing and says she will take great pleasure doing them.


----------



## Emzywemzy

aww Emma that's so sweet :)


----------



## TrAyBaby

wow giggles i cant believe you have the date of when you will meet your bubba that so exciting.

Euronova i just bought the same monkey curtain tie-backs :) My nursery is currently a working progress but its getting there.

Emma your grandma is too cute, that's so sweet of her. Will she do mine too???? I refuse to wash my baby clothes until i get my washing to 'smell' the way i want it to. Im now on day 2 of constantly cleaning it inside & out with every chemical under the sun but i seem to be the only one who can smell the minky smell coming from it :wacko:

Abi hope you are feeling better today.

And as for the dreaded weight issue im now up 2 stone!!!!!!! :saywhat: I know ive had days where ive been naughty but ive also had really good days and i keep fairly active SO..... rather than let myself get down about it im just in the mind set now that my body knows what it needs to do to grow my baby so im just gonna let it do what it needs to do and worry about my shape after my bubba is here.

My wee monkey also had me up at 6:30am with either a head or an arm in my right kidney causing massive discomfort but thankfully she has wriggled away and is now back to her usual KICKING ME IN MY CERVIX!!!!!


----------



## cliqmo

Hiya Ladies, 

I had my 28wk appointment yesterday and met yet another midwife (I have had a different one for every appointment now and was told yesterday I only have one left on the team to meet - at least it means no strange faces during labour I suppose :haha: )

I had the Anti D injection in my arm, which made me flinch a fair bit :dohh: before listening to the heartbeat on the doppler :cloud9: 

We had a few panicked minutes when it became apparent to myself, DH and the midwife that the heartbeat wasn't very regular - but similarly not irregular in any sort of pattern either :o so they wired me up to the more sophisticated trace and monitored LO for 20mins. 

Apparently the consultant said they normally put a belly band on to hold the gadget on your belly and leave you to it for the duration, but LO was so active she kicked the gadget out of the way a few times and also moved away - so she stayed with me throughout to keep tracking little one around my belly :haha: 

The consultant concluded that LO's heart is absolutely fine, and put the fluctuations we had heard down to a very exciteable baby who was apparently having a party in there and causing the less sensitive machine to detect missed / irregular beats :thumbup: 

It was fascinating looking at the trace afterwards because it not only recorded her movements, but also those movements that I was able to feel - it was honestly only about 30% of them!! 

Afterwards they showed me around the birthing suite and the pool for water births- water birth wasn't something I had really considered but it looked so tempting with the music and lights on that I am quite tempted now 

Last update (sorry about the monster post!) I was getting kicked right in the diaphragm earlier so I sat up and rubbed my belly and felt (what I assume to be a foot?) slide under my fingers :cloud9: It was a little bit weird but mega amazing!! 

I really hope you are all doing well :flower:


----------



## harri

Happy 29 weeks Emma and Cliqmo!! :happydance: 

I need a grandma like yours Emma!! 

TrAybaby - I couldn't bear being kicked in the cervix all day! Saying that I feel like my right bottom rib is going to snap in half! :) 

Cliqmo - I haven't had the same midwife for any of my appointments either! It sounds scary what you went through at your appointment, it sounds like your going to have an active baby :) xxx


----------



## Gemini85

Im having a small baby shower at a friends, and it's become apparent I've done too much shopping.... I don't need anything! I now have....

Swing
Bouncer
Bumbo
High chair
Nappies
Cot
Bedding
Moses
Travel cot
Changing mat
Play mat
Bibs
Breast pump and bottles
Pushchair/car seat etc
Nursing chair
Changing bag
Baby monitor
20 baby grows in newborn
10 newborn outfits
10 0-3 baby grows 
20 0-3 outfits 
Weaning bowls spoons etc
Bathing stuff
Bath chair

The only things I don't have are nursing bras and a breast feeding pillow!!!! 
Is nice feeling prepared though, and I love looking at it all!!!! 

29 week dance!!! 

When do you guys plan having your hospital bag sorted??? X


----------



## RedRose19

gemini ive started mine two weeks ago :thumbup: my oh is making me finish it this weekend :haha: i was told to have two bags one is your actual long stay with your clothes, pj's for after birth, baby's clothes nappies etc then you need a labour bag with one baby out fit, one nappy, snack etc anything u need during labour that will be easy for your oh to find! so ive now got two bags the labour bag wont be done til closer the time tho and its gonna be just a hand bag with this stuff as i dont expect too much


----------



## broodybelle

Cliqmo- how amazing that the number of movements you felt was only 30% of the total amount. That makes me think that my very wriggly baby must be shattered in there when it does finally settle down for a quick nap.

Gemini- it does sound like you're pretty much sorted. We're not quite as organised as you but not far off and I have no idea what to ask for from work as a gift or for my baby shower. Maybe small toys/books that sort of thing and muslins/bibs- surely can't have enough of those! 

Waiting in for a man to come and fix our tumble dryer. I'm feeling so lazy today. I need to do some cleaning as we have friends coming round tonight and I have a big pile of ironing- but the sofa is just too comfy.


----------



## harri

I think I'm going to start buying things for my hospital bag next weekend! We have out antenatal classes this weekend! 

Wow Gemini you have so much stuff! 

We have a lot sorted and now need:
Baby bath
Moses basket 
Swing 
Baby monitor 

We have everything else sorted! I need bras and pjs too! 

I'm at work and I'm soooo tired! It's really kicked in this week. I'm thinking of bringing my leave date forward from 3rd may to 26th April - I can't bear the thought of 7 more weeks of work! :-( 6 sounds a little nicer x


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

I'm still have quite a lot to buy, I should really get a move on. I have so far:

Pram & car seat
Moses basket
Steriliser & bottles set
2 x babygros (0-3 mos)
2 x vests (0-3 mos)
2 bibs
2 newborn hats
2 pairs scratch mitts
5 packs newborn nappies
2 packs wipes
Changing bag
Bath support

I think that's it? The only thing I've bought myself is the scratch mitts! Everything has been either a gift or a freebie :haha:


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'm doing my hospital bag this weekend :) Wanted it done by 30 weeks. Last time I had 2 bags, but this time I'm getting a small wheely case as it was a pain in the arse for DH to lug 2 bags around whilst trying to help me up the corridor whilst I was contracting!!

Wow Gemini you have lots got already, its great to be organised! I am having the same problem with my baby shower (s) as I already have pretty much everything lol Here is what I have. Most of it I had already to be fair. 

Bouncer
Bumbo
High chair
Several packs of nappies and wipes
Nappy Bags
Dummies
Cot
Mobile
Cot light projector thing
Fisher price Seahorse
Bedding for cot, moses and swinging crib. 
Moses basket
Swinging crib
Changing mats x 2
Changing table
Play mat
Toys
Bibs
Musilins
Breast pump
Steriliser
Bottles (only 4- will buy more if end up bottle feeding instead of breastfeeding)
Breast milk storage bags
Travel Bottle warmer
Travel bottle holder bag thing
Baby carrier
Pram (well additional stuff to convert to double!)
Pram blankets
Car seat
Nursing chair
Nursing PJs and Nighties
Changing bag (but want a new one! lol)
Baby monitor
All clothes up to 12 months (mostly Holly's old stuff, but bought some new too) Except new coming home outfit which I need to get. 
Feeding stuff for weaning, mini blender, ice cube trays, etc
Baby Bath
Bath Seat

Still need to get a swing (gave ours away!) and stock up on a few toiletries and my hospital bag stuff this weekend. Also need my nursing bras, but waiting til the last min to get them in case my boobs blow up again! I also want to stock up on maternity towels and breast pads too. Also want to get a 'blankie'- Holly has had since she was born a soft cellular blanket with a ribbon edge from mothercare and it's her 'blankie' and she loves it, so I want to get one for Evie too.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and I need to get some Lansinoh nipple cream!


----------



## babyd0310

Oh my god!! You lot have put me to shame, all we have got is;

Pram
Multi pack of wipes
6 baby gros
2 outfits
A bouncer
Pack of 2 bottles

:rofl::rofl: Ahhhhhh need to get a move on!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

OMG I can not believe I am 30 weeks this Sunday!! Arrgghhhhh where is this pregnancy going?!?


----------



## RedRose19

wow everyone is so organised.. i seem to have alot but i know since its our first we are def forgetting stuff.. but i think we have all the bigger things that we need..

we have 
pram & car seat
mosses basket
cot
bottles and sterilizer
dummies
i have like 20 baby grows
and 20 vests :blush:
2 baby overall coats
2-3 out fits for if its a girl and a boy (as really were back to square one)
2 0-3 vests
high chair
3 baby towels
1 blanket
and some teddies :haha:
nappies
wipes
grooming kit


but really we are missing a good bit, cot sheets, bath set, changing top, more out fits but will wait til there born for this, my oh wants to get baby toys even tho i said they prob wont be interested til there at least 3 ish months onwards i also want to get a pump.


----------



## abic77

OMG girls i am shitting myself!! I have SOOOOO much to get and haven't a clue where to start!

I have a crib & mattress and a cot (no mattress yet) but got the crib on the basis that she's gonna be in with us for 6 months! Gettign a moses basket from a friend at Easter (who is also giving us pram, carry cot, car seat, bouncer and baby carrier sling thing) so will feel better then! 

Can babies go straight into a crib? Or would you put them in the moses basket first?
I need to buy the sheets etc for the crib mattress but it's too much like hard work deciding whether to get flat or fitted and whether to get terry towling, cotton, brushed cotton etc etc etc! So instead i'm just not htinking about it! 

Is anyone else planning on swaddling for the first few weeks? I have bought a 'Grobag' sleeping bag thing but also bought a swaddling thing too.....i bought it coz it was cute but need to buy some sheets to swaddle in instead as I can't buy loads of those things at £12 each!

I have bought only 5 babygros newborn and 5 vests newborn (plain white as cheaper!) and then 3 little outfits, one of which will be the coming home outfit! other than that, clothes-wise i haven't bought anything!

Our new wardrobe arrived yesterday (it is AMAZING!!!) so we can at long last start moving DH clothes from the spare room into our bedroom and then get rid of all the furniture in the spare room to make way to start decorating! Need to move a radiator and probably skim the walls (although may get away with not doing that), then need to paint, gloss, carpet and get her name is wooden letters for the wall! Also having a really high book shelf to store boxes (either white wooden ones or shoe boxes covered in pretty paper or combination of both!) to store things in! I haven't got a nursing chair but was hoping to buy just an arm chair that i can cover with a throw short term and then move into our bedroom in due course! SO MUCH TO DO AND THINK ABOUT!

I have NINE weeks of work left :-((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## abic77

PS off to NCT nearly new sale (x2) next weekend so hoping to buy tons of stuff there!


----------



## RedRose19

crib is fine id say, you can put baby straight into a cot if you wanted to, its just most women like to put baby into a mosses basket or crib beside there bed before the cot :flower:
i prob will swaddle them but not gonna be swaddle blankets im just gonna use normal blankets for it as there are a few videos on youtube on how to do it its so sweet to watch.
ive no sheets bought what so ever lol.


----------



## broodybelle

Abi- I have bought these for swaddling- works out slightly cheaper:

https://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplayA_2903_10751_-1_52178_124375_10001_14736

We still have lots of bits and bobs to get and the car seat and base. We know what we're getting, it's just a case of ordering it slightly nearer the time, as haven't decorated the nursery yet and everything we have bought is in there, but will need to be removed for decorating!

Our pram is on order and I desperately want it to be here already- think it's the purchase I'm most excited about. Just want to play with it! My own fault for wanting to wait for a 2012 model to be shipped rather than just getting a 2011 model of which there are lots available in the UK. It will be worth it though.

xx


----------



## RedRose19

awww them swaddle blankets look so sweet i might show oh and hope he likes them too lol


----------



## FirstBean

I am going to start my hospital bag this weekend and hopefully have it finished in a couple of weeks would like to have all that done by 32 weeks and all baby things ready and the room done by 35 weeks which leaves us 7 weeks and we have barely started.
I have got
pram
car seat
steriliser 
blankets
couple of outfits
vests ( have loads of sizes from ollie)
Moses basket
baby bath
Swing chair
bouncer

So I basically still have a lot more to buy I had most of the stuff on the list from Ollie need to get a shape on. Think me and OH will sit at the weekend and buy more online seen as I cant go shopping.


----------



## abic77

awww Broody those swaddling things are tooo cute! very similar to the one i bought but like you said they will work out cheaper actually buying those ones.

This acid reflux is really starting to frustrate me now coz it's stopping me from eating and i am starvin but there's nothing i fancy coz the thought of eating just doesn't appeal??? Have had porridge this morning as can't really think what else to have and i have a dry bread roll to eat for lunch. YUM.

Anything else i could eat please?????????

At least it's stopping me from pigging out tho i guess!


----------



## broodybelle

Poor you Abi. So thankful that thus far I have avoided heartburn or reflux. 
I'm not sure what else to suggest:

https://heartburn.about.com/cs/dietfood/a/heartburnfoods1.htm

https://www.reflux.org/reflux/webdoc01.nsf/487b3ba0c2f1a4ff85256ff30009f061/cd4d8c8abb1963908525764e005b5b34/$FILE/food%20flyer%20illustrated%2020091013.pdf


----------



## RedRose19

if i have a day where the heartburn/reflux wont stop i contantly drink milk for the day.. it keeps it some what contained lol and it keeps me fed abit :haha:
i found bananas help too yumm


----------



## TrAyBaby

YAY 29 weeks :happydance:

Abi i have no idea about what you could eat sorry chica.

I have to wait till next pay day to start my hospital bag as we are well and truly skint this month, with the car costing a fortune to put through MOT and now looks like we might have to buy a new washing machine :( Im so stressed about money now. I only get 6 weeks of full pay before i go onto SMP (which is so shit!) when i go on mat leave. I actually have no idea how we are gonna be able to survive. Ive never claimed any benefits before in my life so how do i go about figuring out if we can claim any :shrug:

At least we have bought all our big stuff for this bubba and just have wee bits n bobs to get. 

We have:
pram
car seat & base
cot & mattress
Moses basket (still to buy mattress)
cot mobile
changing unit (still to buy changing mat)
real nappies + a month worth of newborn disposables
wipes
bath box (lotions & potions)
baby bath & top and tail bowl
baby thermometer
dummy medicine dispenser
grooming kit
scratch mits (tons), hats & booties
socks & tights
burp cloths, bibs, muslins, cuddle robes, flannels
10 newborn sleepsuits & vests
handful newborn outfits
loads 0-3 newborn sleepsuits & vests and a few outfits
moses basket/pram sized blankets
moses basket fitted sheets (need to buy sheets)
cot blankets
swaddle blankets
breast feeding pillow
breast pump (manual & electric)
bottles & steriliser
dummies
changing bag
baby monitor
nursing chair & footstool
bouncer
and a few other stuff i cant quite remember. Ive tried to be quite money smart for months and buy stuff every payday and use money off vouchers/coupons where i could and accepting gifts from family member. My sister is coming up from london with her new baby in 3 weeks and she is throwing me a baby shower :happydance: so im not buying anymore baby stuff till after that so i know what i still need to buy.

Now all i really have to do is finish putting the nursery together and take everything out the bloody boxes ;)


----------



## cliqmo

Abic try chewing gum to help with reflux :thumbup:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Urgh Abi reflux is horrible! I have a hiatus hernia so have it all the time and it's just mega worse when pregnant! The only thing I find that works is tons and tons of Gaviscon Advance (stuff from the pharmacy, not just normal gaviscon). I get it on prescription and chug it all day, I have so much of it. Milk doesn't help me, nor does anything else. When I'm not pregnant I have tablets for it, but I don't want to take them whilst pregnant. Prop the head of your bed up at night, or use loads of pillows so you don't lie flat. Also try lying on your left side only, the way your stomach is positioned means that if you lie on your right side it is easy for the acid to come back up. Other than that, try not to let your belly be empty (even though you don't feel like eating) but avoid eating things that trigger it, for me that's spicy food and tomatoes! But keep up with the gaviscon- the liquid and I mean tons of it! I asked the doctor if how much I took was ok as I cleared OD on it and he said it's fine lol

I'm not planning on swaddling. Holly absolutely hated it! I might try it with normal blankets to see if she likes it, but not spending on swaddling blankets as if she's anything like Holly she won't like it. 

A crib is fine for baby to go in at first. A tip from me would be to have more than one place for baby to sleep in though. I had planned for Holly to sleep in her moses basket but she HATED it! Every time I put her in it, she'd throw her arms and legs around and cry! So she never slept in that but rather slept in her pram carrycot for the first few weeks, then went into the cot which we squeezed in our room and had her naps in the swing downstairs. This time we have the swinging crib for Evie to sleep in in our room, but also have the moses which she can sleep in upstairs or downstairs, the cot which will be in the nursery, the pram carrycot and the swing. 

I've not been feeling good today at all! At toddler group this morning, there is this bit where you sit in a circle and sing songs and play with instruments and stuff. After that I got up and came over all funny and dizzy. I assumed it was because I'd been semi kneeling on the floor and got up too quick. But it's been happening all day, I'll just be sitting there and I'll come over all queasy and dizzy, like I'm going to pass out. I had to go to the pharmacy anyway, so I asked them to check my BP. They said it was on the higher side of normal, but nothing to worry about, but as I know my BP is usually on the lower side, I rang the community midwives office just to be on the safe side. They told me not to worry too much, that whilst it was higher than usual it wasn't alarmingly high and told me to rest and book a routine appointment with my usual midwife. She said it could be that I'm aneamic but my blood results aren't back yet. I booked an appointment but the next available one is a week on Monday, so that's the one I got! 

I'm so excited for my 4d scan tomorrow!!! Eeek!


----------



## RedRose19

do you ladies celebrate st patricks? i know some people in the uk do.. 

im looking forward to the parade 2mor :D

have fun 2mor emzy with your scan i bet it will be great! esp at 29 weeks


----------



## RedRose19

just realised im officially in the 3rd tri :happydance:


----------



## FirstBean

Sorry your feeling rubbish Emzy. I was getting dizzy to have my 28week appt on Tuesday so I am going to mention to midwife as I was anaemic with Ollie at this time do am thinking I am again.
Yay for 3rd tri red rose.


----------



## Gemini85

RedRose19 said:


> do you ladies celebrate st patricks? i know some people in the uk do..
> 
> im looking forward to the parade 2mor :D
> 
> have fun 2mor emzy with your scan i bet it will be great! esp at 29 weeks

Yay for third tri!!! 
I usually celebrate it by getting a bit merry with the Irish side of my family, but will give it a miss thins year!!

Question ladies,

Three of my friends have invited me on a last minute deal to Egypt for a week next week, would be booked tomorrow at some point, leaving Monday. I got a fit to fly letter from doc today in case, but do you think I'm nuts for doing it? Are there risks? HELP! X


----------



## harri

I love my husband so much! 

He woke me up this morning with a bacon butty and a mothers day card which I opened very confused that it was a day early and inside was a 4d scan booking for today!!! Yay!!!! 
We have our antenatal classes until 1 and then our 4d scan at 2:30 :happydance: 

I would go Gemini !! We were planning on going to Egypt but DH couldn't get the time off work :( 
I would just steer clear of unbottled water and perhaps the chicken. We went last year and I didn't have any stomach issues! Also keep hydrated and stay out of the sun during the heat of the day xxxx


----------



## babyd0310

Gemini I say go for it! I flew with Grace when I was about 32 weeks, I did take a letter from doc just in case, but you are able to fly up until 36 weeks. I think I am going away somewhere in a couple of weeks, not sure where yet but will only be for a few days - but I am looking forward to having a nice break!x


----------



## babyd0310

Ahh Harri thats lovely!! My hubby would never do anything like that bless him, he needs quite a few hints before he actually realises I want something lol xx


----------



## cliqmo

Definitely go Gemini :thumbup:


----------



## broodybelle

Go for it Gemini. However I genuinely don't know anyone who has been to Egypt who hasn't had some kind of stomach issues as a result, so it might be something to consider.
You'll need to stay out of the hot sun as you don't want baby to overheat or for you to get skin pigment issues which are quite common in pregnancy. I have a friend at work who a patches of dark skin and patches that won't tan at all because of pregnancy and she has had to live with it for the last twenty years, so just a warning. 

That sounds like a really negative post, which is not my intention at all, I think you should go but be extra careful. 

Xxx


----------



## broodybelle

Harri, that's so lovely. Enjoy your scan. Xxx


----------



## Gemini85

Lol thanks guys and no broody didnt sound negative! 
I find out at lunxhtime if we got the holiday. One of the friends works for thomas cook, so it's a staff last min thing if the flights aren't sold! Will only be 230 quid all inc if we get it. Flying fom midlands though which could be interesting!!! 

Thanks for the advice, I feel mentally the break would do me wonders! X


----------



## FirstBean

I would go for it Gemini just be careful with what you eat and stay safe in the sun.
That's lovely Harri, enjoy your scan.
Emzy i think it is your scan today to can't wait to see pics.


----------



## RedRose19

hope u have fun today emzy :) cant wait to see the pics!

Happy paddys day  to any of you irish ladies tho im prob the only one! :haha:


----------



## TrAyBaby

if you can get the chance of a break then go Gemini, but just be careful.

Harri your husband is a wee gem.

enjoy your 4d scans ladies, i watch my dvd all the time xx


----------



## harri

I'm so in love with our son :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## babyd0310

Ahhh great pics harri!!xx


----------



## FirstBean

Aw lovely pics harri


----------



## Emzywemzy

Fab pics Harri!!

Our scan was amazing, I absolutely loved it and I am shocked at how much she looks like Holly!

Introducing baby Evie :cloud9:


----------



## Emzywemzy

We went to Baby Premier too Harri!


----------



## harri

She's beautiful Emzy! Our little man has the same lips as his Daddy! :cloud9: Which Baby Premier did you go to? We went to Altrincham :) They were lovely. xx


----------



## abic77

Hey ladies!

OMG Harri and Emzy your pics are sooooooo cute!!! We ended up cancelling our scan so i am v jealous!! your little ones are just beautiful and yes Emzy even I can see that she looks like Holly!!!

I have a questions:

How the hell do you dress a baby? So by that i mean what should i have to dress my little girl in?? I have baby grows for sleeping and I have bought some vests but nothing else!

Should i be buying lots of babygrows? If so will she just wear those or do i need like vests and then say a dress and tights or something??? I really have no idea what i'm supposed to dress her in!! I kinda just thought she'd be in babygrows all the time but i don't suppose she will? Maybe i should get some t-shirts and trousers/dresses or whatever and just put her in a vest underneath?

AGGGGHHHHHH help!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Harri we went to Bolton! Where do you live? I didn't realise you were close by!

Abi Holly pretty much lived in babygrows with a vest underneath for the first couple of months. I'd dress her in a nice dress or leggings and nice top set if we were going somewhere special, but she mostly stayed in babygrows. This time I've bought 2 newborn dresses and a couple of rompers as it may be warm in June. I've got all of Hollys outfits for her too in every size.0-3 stuff is mainly leggings, t shirts, vests, cardis and a couple of dresses. From about 6 months I added in things like jeans and skirts x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Happy 30 weeks Abi! Can you believe it?!


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

Awww your 4d scans are amazing. I want one! I'm having 3 more NHS scans though so it seems silly to pay for one, they're so expensive. My next scan is on Wednesday so I'm looking forward to that :)


----------



## harri

I live in Nantwich, it's close to Crewe. Where do you live? 

Congrats on 30 weeks Abi!!! That's such a milestone, I can't wait to get there! Next thing you know you'll be full term x


----------



## Emzywemzy

That's not too far from here Harri, I am in Bolton x


----------



## FirstBean

Great pics emzy.
Abic- Ollie was also in babygros all the time unless we were going out somewhere then it would be a comfy little outfit. This time will be the same I love seeing babies in babygros rather than proper outfits.
Happy 30 weeks to emzy and Abic.
28weeks today for me.
Happy mothers day to all you Mummies and Mummies to be.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Happy mothers day wonderful Mummies and Mummies to be!


----------



## emma1985

Emzywemzy said:


> Happy 30 weeks Abi! Can you believe it?!

I cant wait to join you at 30 weeks on Thursday, I cannot believe how fast time is flying its actually scaring me a little!


----------



## TrAyBaby

wonderful scan pics Harri & Emzy your bubbas are beautiful.

Happy Mothers Day everyone. My DF has now gone to work so its just me and my bubba now for the rest of the day. We've had fun in the bath today already singing (me) and wriggling (her) together. Now i think we'll spend the afternoon together in the nursery painting a mural on the wall. 

Enjoy your day ladies xx


----------



## broodybelle

I'm loving the scan pics Harri and Emzy. Harri- you were close to me then yesterday, as we live in Wilmslow. We'll have to have a north-west meet up once the little ones arrive.

We've been in London the last two nights as we went to see Matilda in the West end. It was amazing. It hasn't put us off naming our little one Matilda either if it turns out to be a girl, so that's good. Two nights in a strange bed without my pregnancy pillow haven't done me any good at all though- I couldn't sleep properly and now I'm shattered. Hubby has gone to Liverpool to watch the footy and I've crashed out on the sofa for the last 2 hours. Just woken up! So much for going to the supermarket- oops.

I don't have the energy to do anything today and my back is really aching. I suffer with the lower part of my back and my right hip anyway, so never expected pregnancy to be pain free, but it's the middle of my back which is really bad. Never experienced pain in the middle before- so it's nice to try something new...

Happy Mothering Sunday everyone.

xx


----------



## harri

Ouch sounds painful broodybelle! Glad you had a great time in London! Winslow is about 20 mins from me! Not far at all! 

I have the worst cold and awful chest! I can hardly breathe and my body is aching all over! I've had 3 heavy nosebleeds today and just feel rotten! I don't think I'll be in work tomorrow :( x


----------



## broodybelle

harri said:


> Ouch sounds painful broodybelle! Glad you had a great time in London! Winslow is about 20 mins from me! Not far at all!
> 
> I have the worst cold and awful chest! I can hardly breathe and my body is aching all over! I've had 3 heavy nosebleeds today and just feel rotten! I don't think I'll be in work tomorrow :( x

Poor you. Sounds horrid. Be sure to take at least one day off and don't go back until you're fully recovered. You have to look after yourself now and so work really isn't a priority. :hugs:

xx


----------



## babyd0310

Hope you have all had a lovely mothers day!
I have been in a foul mood all weekend, was sooo stressed yesterday, in lots of pain from SPD and was just fed up running around everywhere and today I have just been a crying wreck :( One good thing was that we bought a mamas and papas starlite swing second hand for £40 and it literally looks brand new, I am sooo pleased with it! It is this one:
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-starlite-swing-once-upon-a-time/470516000/type-i/
I have my consultant appointment tomorrow, not sure what to expect really, I have the same one as last time and he is lovely but I went mad at him last time because I had a C section booked in because of my broken ribs and he changed his mind a week before! So I wasn't prepared at all! I think I am going to write a list of things to ask him so I don't forget anything x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aw hope all the poorly, in pain and stressed ladies are ok. Be sure to relax and look after yourselves Xx 

Babyd that's the swing I want to get! Been looking out for an eBay bargain too. Good luck for your appointment. 

If anyone would like to watch it, we've uploaded the 4d scan video to you tube!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qojDaUl6FJo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Emzywemzy

30 weeks :)


----------



## cricket in VA

Hi I'm Louise said:


> I still haven't gained any weight? :shrug: I saw my consultant yesterday and no change, I'm still 4lb lighter than my pre-pregnancy weight. The doctor doesn't seem concerned but I'm a bit baffled by it, especially since my fundal height is measuring one week ahead. I have my first growth scan next week so we'll see what happens there.
> 
> 25 weeks! :happydance: Oooh an eggplant!

I didn't gain any weight until about 21 weeks, but then I started packing on the lbs....or baby did!


----------



## cricket in VA

abic77 said:


> awww Broody those swaddling things are tooo cute! very similar to the one i bought but like you said they will work out cheaper actually buying those ones.
> 
> This acid reflux is really starting to frustrate me now coz it's stopping me from eating and i am starvin but there's nothing i fancy coz the thought of eating just doesn't appeal??? Have had porridge this morning as can't really think what else to have and i have a dry bread roll to eat for lunch. YUM.
> 
> Anything else i could eat please?????????
> 
> At least it's stopping me from pigging out tho i guess!

I take Zantac once a day and then tums as needed up to the daily allowance. Doesn't stop it, but helps! Milk also helps, and avoiding citrus, including tomatoes. Also, try to eat way before bed...any bending or laying down makes it worse. Of course, as I say that my esophagus is burning, so sometimes there's just not a lot to do! Hope it gets better!


----------



## broodybelle

I feel sorry for our thread now, as we spend so much time chatting elsewhere it has been neglected! :o(


----------



## emma1985

I was just about to say its quite on here!


----------



## Emzywemzy

I know our poor thread! it's just so much easier for me to chat on facebook on my phone. I'll defo make more of an effort to come on here though xx


----------



## RedRose19

lol it easier chatting on fb than here, i find it so slow! lol 

ive my GTT on monday... i dunno how ill be able to fast til 11.30 ish.. gonna be a long morning


----------



## babyd0310

I was thinking the same earlier!!
Oh god redrose - couldn't they do it earlier than 11.30? I would pass out!x


----------



## FirstBean

It has been quiet on here. I had my 28week appt today all is good. Had my bloods took by a student and it took her five times to get it good job I aren't scared of needles. I am measuring 31 so 3 weeks ahead I was always 2 weeks ahead with Ollie and had him 2 and a half weeks early. Also I have only put half a stone on which I am very surprised about I had put more than double than that on at this point with Ollie


----------



## RedRose19

babyd0310 said:


> I was thinking the same earlier!!
> Oh god redrose - couldn't they do it earlier than 11.30? I would pass out!x

my appt starts at 9.30 but i must drink the lucazade (sp?) then wait 2 hours then more bloods so it'll be like 12 before i can eat more than likely cuz even tho my appt is at 9.30 they are never ontime! :dohh:

luckily over the road is a tesco express so i shall go there right after lol!

glad all went ok fb :flower: u prob will have this baby early too so how exciting :happydance:


----------



## harri

That's good news firstbean!! :happydance: 
Sounds rough Redrose :( I'd be heading for the biggest bar of chocolate on sale haha!

I've got terrible flu! I've been in bed for 3 days now and I am struggling to eat without wanting to throw up! I've also ruined 2 sets of bedding - had 10 heavy nosebleeds in 3 days! Never felt so ill :cry: xx


----------



## FirstBean

Redrose- that sounds awful i would struggle with that I have to eat all the time :haha:
Harri- sorry you have the flu. Hope you get better soon.


----------



## babyd0310

Oh harri that sounds awful, hope you feel better soon!!
Glad your appointment went well firstbean, I am measuring 2 weeks ahead so hoping that means he will come 2 weeks early - I doubt it though!!x


----------



## broodybelle

Harri- poor you. Sounds really nasty. Make sure you don't even consider going back to work until you are 100% recovered, as it takes a long time to get over a virus this nasty even when you're not pregnant. Look after yourself and baby. xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

:hugs: harri feel better soon sweetie, sounds dreadful x

Redrose I had mine a fortnight ago, very boring! x


----------



## razra

Hugs to those that need them :hugs:

I'm soo excited I have the day off today as my nursery furniture is coming:cloud9: and even better my pram is also coming, had a phone call late yesterday to see if it would be ok to have it delivered:happydance:

So hopefully we can finish decorating the nursery this weekend yay.


My oh thinks it's weird I'm getting excited about furniture lol.

On the subject of weird, I think my oh is going to be a helicopter parent lol. I bought some curtain tie backs for the babies room yesterday nothing fancy just those metal ones that you slide the curtain into (if that makes sense lol) anyway he told me we couldn't have them as the baby might run into them and hurt their head or take their eye out :haha: don't think he liked me laughing at him:haha: although this is the same guy that thought babies were potty trained by 6 months:dohh:


----------



## razra

Redrose I had my glucose test yesterday and apart from a very numb bum and severe boredom it was fine I must be strange cos I actually quite liked the orange drink.

I got there for 8 and left at 10.10 so not too bad (and I may have accidentally made it to mac ds for a bacon mcmuffin ;) )


----------



## cricket in VA

FB is so much easier! I agree. I've been up since 4:30 (it's now 6) thinking about work I need to do and the stuff I need to do for my volunteer gigs and how as much as I'm terrified of labor I can't wait for the baby to come so I can stress about more important things! I hate not being able to sleep. I'm still just feeling cranky for no real reason, which sucks too. The good news is that when I'm not having a good rant on here I'm typically doing OK :) I realized I come on here to winge a bit, but don't share when everything is going well - must seem like I'm quite the whiner! Overall the baby is good and life isn't so bad - just busier than I would like. I think I'm going to try to go back to sleep for a few hours before I have to go back to work!


----------



## HLC2109

Hi ladies :flower:

Hope everyone is doing ok, I have not been on here in sooo long, I just dont seem to be able to find the time! However I just HAD to find the time to share this;

I went for my growth scan and glucose test yesterday and during the scan our little boy decided to let us know that everything was ok by giving us a thumbs up!
 



Attached Files:







scan0001.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## abic77

HLC that is just tooooo cute!!!

Hey everyone...soz not been on here for ages! I am one of the people who have neglected B&B for FB but more because i've been away for a few days with work and find it a nightmare to come on here on my phone and havent had my laptop with me! 

DH did treat me to the new ipad3 on saturdy tho but didn't take it with me as was too scared that i would break it (yes i know it defeats the object of having one!!)

Harri - i really hope you're feeling better soon honey....i can't imagine how rough you must be feeling...a slight cold a couple of weeks ago knocked me for 6 so to have what you've got i just can't imagine. Like the girls say tho take it easy and don't go back to work til you're ready! I took my first day ever off sick last monday and it was so liberating!!!!! I was so poorly with that tummy bug that i couldn't have gone to work or work from home so it had to be done!!

I am working from home today as i have a new washing machine arriving!!! I am sooooooo excited! The washing machine which we had has now given up after 11 years of not too much useage....DH got it when he bought his first flat before I knew him and i don't think he ever used it til I met him and i used it from time to time. His mum does our washing for us so i never really needed a washing machine but now i will be a mum i want to make sure i can wash all of mine and bubs stuff myself! MIL can still do DH work shirts and sweaty gym wear tho....i have no desire to do that shizzle!!

Broody....that is so cute you went to see Matilda!! We are DEFINITELY calling our little girl matilda coz we have been calling her Tilly since the 20 week scan! It's just her name now and we think it suits her already! SO can't wait to see what she looks like!!!

I have booked a viewing of a nursery near us for 10am this morning and i can't wait!! Its not that i'm trying to palm her off already but the waiting lists for nurserys are massive and this particular one has been recommended by a neighbour and i can see the nursery from our bedroom window it's that close by! Really hope I like it coz i would like to be able to just pop over the road to drop her off when i go back to work! Pretty expensive tho but i think all nurseries are unfortunately!

Right....must go and get showered etc as am sat in me sweaty PJs!

Hope everyone is feeling better and less stressed that they have been! Deep breaths and count backwards to 10! 

I have my 2nd hypnobirthing class tonight and can't wait for that either! whoooop!


----------



## mom and ttc

i am due june 30 with a boy


----------



## Euronova

Here is my nearly 27 weeks bump :)
Belly button starting to pop!!! eeekkk!!
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/547575_10150600665390764_633700763_9437292_532115893_n.jpg


----------



## abic77

Euro - that's a LOVELY bump pic hun  My belly button has definitely popped now! (my 30 week bump pic attached!)

mom & TTC - welcome to the forum hun & congrats on your boy!
 



Attached Files:







30 week bump.jpeg
File size: 3.4 KB
Views: 35


----------



## emma1985

Just wondering what veg/fruit I am today?


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hello!

Some lovely bumps there girls! My belly button hasn't popped. Didn't last time either! 

Soo tired tonight, baby is rolling about all over the place making me feel sick!!

x


----------



## RedRose19

lovely bumps ladies, :D i couldnt be bothered doing my 28 week one, not much difference in size tbh it is just harder,

has anyone finished there hospital bag yet? i started mine 2 ish weeks ago, and i think ive all of the baby's stuff now but for me so far ive only pj's lol :haha:


----------



## FirstBean

I have an awful sickness bug feeling pretty terrible to be honest. i have been looking at yummy mummy bags to cheers myself up and am really considering buying one they look fab. Any 2nd time Mummies got one or 1st time mummies what do you think worth the price??
Redrose- I have just ordered a few things for my hospital bag have got everything sorted for babies bag.
Great bump pics ladies.


----------



## broodybelle

Firstbean- sorry you're poorly. That sounds horrid.

I have a Yummy mummy changing bag- was all set to pay my £75 for it and got it to the till at John Lewis and it had been reduced to £45 in the sale, as it was last season's. So it was a pleasant surprise. I would have paid full whack for it though as I love them. My SIL has one and loves it- she has used it everyday for the last 3.5years pretty much and it's still going strong.

x


----------



## Emzywemzy

First bean sorry you're poorly hun xx

I have a yummy mummy bag and I love it, worth every penny of the £75 imo, I've used it to death and don't use a handbag when I'm out with Holly, so wanted a nice one! It's got loads of room and is very hard wearing (and pretty!) One of my best buys, I'm always harping on about it ha ha! 

I am still having 'funny' moments, where I feel all dizzy and like I'm going to faint. I saw the doctor yesterday as it's been a week since I started feeling like this, I've finished my antibiotics (for my non existent uti!) and I still keep coming over funny. My blood pressure is fine but he said it could be going up a little then dropping, which is making me feel faint. He also said it could be because I had a run of viruses and my body is just so tired from fighting them all off. He advised lots of fluids and lots of rest, but otherwise it's just 'one of those things'. Hope it passes soon as it's horrible! Yesterday we were all set to go to a netmums meet, which was a picnic at a park about 2 miles away. I'd planned on walking there as it was a nice day. Wednesday night I was up 4 times in the night being violently sick, but felt fine when I woke up. I started coming over all funny again though about an hour before we left and I had to lie down and I still had to make the picnic! I wasn't sure if I could go, but I still went as Holly was really excited (I'd been gearing her up all morning saying we were going to feed the ducks, etc) but got the bus there instead. I felt fine an hour later. It's so weird!


----------



## FirstBean

29weeks today. 1 weeks till 30 that is my next big milestone I can't wait.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yay FB! Not long now til 30 weeks.

Blimey, it's been quiet in here since we have the facebook page! Also since the nice weather! It's so much easier for me to go on the facebook page as I'm not really on the laptop much in the day and facebook is so much easier on my phone x


----------



## LittleBird

Hi ladies!

I haven't been on this thread in forever, it seems. And the traffic has definitely slowed down. Ah, reading about diaper bags reminds me that I won't be carrying around a purse again in a couple of months. It's kinda funny because my kids are all more than three years apart, so I have just enough time to really give up a diaper bag and start getting used to a purse again when it's time to go back to the diaper bag. :)


----------



## broodybelle

It really is quiet on here. I can't wait to start using my changing bag. In fact, I just can't wait to have baby here and to be pushing my pram around. Went out for a stroll in the sunshine today with my friend and her 3.5 month old- just want it to be my turn now. 

Just thought that I'd let people know that baby Leo (my cousin's little boy who was delivered at 27 weeks) is now 3lb6ozs which is really good. He is still in high dependency but just has a little oxygen tube in his nose now, so they can properly see his face which is lovely. She would be 33 weeks now if she were still pregnant, so he still has a way to go, but is doing well.

x


----------



## cricket in VA

So glad Leo is thriving! I'm kind of ready for the baby to be here, but also kind of enjoying the pregnancy belly...I'm sure in a few weeks when I'm huge it won't be so fun, but for now I'm still loving the kicks! Little Bird - how are you doing with your twins??


----------



## Emzywemzy

Broody that's fab news!! Glad he's thriving :)

I'm looking forward to baby arriving too, although I still kind of don't believe it's happening all over again! It doesn't seem like 5 mins since I was this pregnant with Holly... well I guess it wasn't all that long ago really! lol It goes so so fast. Now she's a little girl and certainly not a baby any more! Wont' be long til Evie is the same, frightening thought!!


----------



## babyd0310

That's great news Broody!
I can't wait for baby to be here either, feel like it's ages away still!x


----------



## Emzywemzy

aw I feel bad for our thread! 

My bump has defo dropped. I thought it had and I thought noooo, too early for that yet. But then DH said he thought it had dropped and then yesterday I saw a friend for the first time in a week and she said it had dropped too! I didn't drop til a week before I had Holly, but I know it can be different with second babies. The friend I saw yesterday said she dropped ages before she went into labour, probably about 6 weeks, so that'll do me! I thought I was feeling a lot of pressure downstairs x


----------



## RedRose19

been feeling lots of pressure down there too emzy! 

does anyone have to eat sitting back now? if it sit up right or forward my stomach feels full if that makes sense.. like i cant eat another bite and i might only just started it :dohh: i now have to sit on the couch and lean back and plate on my belly :haha:


----------



## babyd0310

Yeh I have to sit right back to eat!! and anything really, i've got a head poking right up the top so can't sit forward which is making it difficult at work x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yes I have to sit back all the time, can't sit forward any more! Have a big bum in my ribs and it's painful to lean forward. Babyd I remember last time really struggling at work as I had to sit forward to use the computer!


----------



## LittleBird

Emzywemzy said:


> My bump has defo dropped. I thought it had and I thought noooo, too early for that yet. But then DH said he thought it had dropped and then yesterday I saw a friend for the first time in a week and she said it had dropped too! I didn't drop til a week before I had Holly, but I know it can be different with second babies. The friend I saw yesterday said she dropped ages before she went into labour, probably about 6 weeks, so that'll do me! I thought I was feeling a lot of pressure downstairs x

I think mine has dropped as well. I have to build up the nerve to stand up when I've been sitting for awhile because I'm pretty sure Twin A is head down and it's quite painful to get up and walk.



RedRose19 said:


> been feeling lots of pressure down there too emzy!
> 
> does anyone have to eat sitting back now? if it sit up right or forward my stomach feels full if that makes sense.. like i cant eat another bite and i might only just started it :dohh: i now have to sit on the couch and lean back and plate on my belly :haha:

Yes, sitting back is the only way to go! This week, I've been feeling like I can hardly breathe, everything just seems so squished. I found out that my scheduled c-section is 6/11, and I can't imagine this pregnancy going that far.


----------



## Euronova

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry I have not been much on! We are done now with the baby's furniture, just have to sort of accessorise it all now ;)
Here are a couple of pictures:



i have gone huge in the last couple of weeks.... i find it difficult to sit upright, and i am getting really tired at work. I think i got my first braxton hicks last night, it was really scary but it passed after about an hour... i felt really sore around my lower back afterwards...
I just cannot imagine how i will cope with 3 months of growing even more!!!


----------



## harri

Wow gorgeous baby room Euronova, I LOVE it!! :) xxx


----------



## Euronova

I have a friend who is an illustrator and she is going to hand paint a few animals (a giraffe behind the door) a monkey hanging from a shelf and a couple of birds flying together.
We have a few colourful shelves and mood lamps to put up then we are pretty much done :)

The cot/changing table evolves into a proper kid bed and chest of drawers :)


----------



## LittleBird

Beautiful nursery and bump pics, Euronova! I just posted a couple of pics on my journal, in case anyone is curious as to how huge I am. I have to say, I wish my bump was as cute and trim as yours!


----------



## Euronova

I saw your pics, you look incredible considering you have 2 in there!!!! I cannot imagine how you feel though, I can't get used to the belly being in the way and still bump it into things, people etc...
Also often try to fit into places where I clearly cannot fit anymore!


----------



## RedRose19

lol euro i do the same.. i always see a gap somewhere and think yeah thats fine and walk normally and usually realise (too late :lol: ) that i dont fit haha

im tormenting my self looking at the yummy mummy changing bags at the mo.. sigh! 
little bird im finding it hard with just one, you must be one strong lady to carry two bubbas :flower:


----------



## LittleBird

Thanks, ladies. It is getting harder. I thought my back would hurt really bad, but it's more my belly and hips that are suffering. I just went to Target to pick up some stuff and it really takes a lot to run even quick errands. It's just amazing that our bodies can handle all this change, I love being part of this process! I'll have an ultrasound on Friday, so I'll have a better idea then about their weights.


----------



## Emskins

Hello ladies,

Just found this group!

I am due with my second daughter on June 4th. We were team yellow until a few weeks ago when we accidentally found out the gender in some test results. We are over the moon to be having another little girl but part of me wishes we were still team yellow.

We have had a bit of a rough ride this pregnancy as the baby has some health problems and will need to have surgery the day after she is born. I live in Switzerland and thankfully the care here is fantastic and feel like we are really well taken care of but all our family lives far away so it can be a bit lonely.

Looking forward to chatting with you all.

Em


----------



## vickytoria88

My Fb still wont let me on the FB page even thoug i had used it, says group doesnt exist :cry:


----------



## FirstBean

Welcome emskins. Sorry to hear you have had some complications.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Vicky here is the link to the facebook group https://www.facebook.com/groups/320555071331644/

You have to request to join and I will need to approve you. Send me a quick message on facebook with your BNB username, my profile is here:

https://www.facebook.com/emzywemzy83

Welcome Emskins! x


----------



## LittleBird

Emskins said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Just found this group!
> 
> I am due with my second daughter on June 4th. We were team yellow until a few weeks ago when we accidentally found out the gender in some test results. We are over the moon to be having another little girl but part of me wishes we were still team yellow.
> 
> We have had a bit of a rough ride this pregnancy as the baby has some health problems and will need to have surgery the day after she is born. I live in Switzerland and thankfully the care here is fantastic and feel like we are really well taken care of but all our family lives far away so it can be a bit lonely.
> 
> Looking forward to chatting with you all.
> 
> Em

Welcome, Emskins!

Congratulations on your second little girl! We considered doing team yellow when I was pregnant with DS2 but we caved in during the ultrasound. We were never good with surprises. :)

I'm sorry to hear about the complications. A friend of mine from church had her daughter last summer and they knew before birth that she had some heart problems, so they were prepared with a surgical plan and she had a c-section to make the delivery easier on her baby. The baby's had I think three surgeries so far, is coming up on her first birthday, and she's doing great. I'm not sure what issues you're dealing with, but I hope your little one is a fighter and comes through surgery like a superstar! I think they're done with surgeries for a few years, but there will be another one in the future. My friend was saying it's kinda weird after all the months of praying and worrying and recovering from surgery -- now that they are on the other side of it, they're settling into a normal baby routine and it's really great to be there. So, my hope is that you and your family can get to that point as quickly as possible! :hugs:


----------



## babyd0310

Gorgeous nursery Euro!
And LB your bump looks fab!
Welcome to the thread Emskins, sorry to hear you have had some complications xx


----------



## emma1985

31 weeks!!! eeekk


----------



## LittleBird

Wow, happy 31 weeks!


----------



## pink23

Hi emzy forgot to send fb message but asked to join fb group, I'm faye harper xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thanks hun, just added you and a couple of others. There is still one more person to add and I'm not sure who they are. I have sent them a message to ask them their username but they've not replied yet. So if you're waiting to be approved, just send me a quick message to let me know :) x


----------



## cliqmo

Morning everyone how are you today? 

I decided today is the day to be brave and take / post a bump pic 8-[ 

Hope this works... https://i648.photobucket.com/albums/uu204/ali_m_photo/2012-03-300759201-1.jpg

I am 31+1 today and feel enormous, but I think my bump doesn't look so huge to others because I am sporting 40E boobs these days?? :holly: :haha:

What do you think ladies? Do I look big or small to you? 

Thanks :flower:


----------



## pink23

You look fab cliqmo x
Just had my scan and quite shocked baby measuring 34 weeks estimated 4lb in weight. It's so gutting to know I have tried my hardest with baby and sugars and may probably have baby sooner rather than I thought . Don't think work will be to happy but nothing can be done. Usual consultant not here so not sure what will be Said now. A bit scared to be honest. Baby has a lot of fluid which explains the movements x x


----------



## LittleBird

Aw, cliqmo -- your bump looks perfect! I would guess you to be on the small side, but nothing to worry about. People definitely carry differently. If you saw my bump pics on my journal, my last appt. with the OBGYN, he said I was measuring at around 31 weeks (that was around 26.5 weeks) and the pics were taken around 27.5 weeks, so I was a little smaller at the appt. but not that much smaller. So, if that's what a 31 week bump is supposed to be, then you look like you'd measure on the small side. At the same time, I feel like I look like I'm almost full term -- comparing it to my pregnancies with my older boys. Plus, I'd guess you're taller than me (I'm 4'11") so your measurement could still be 31 weeks but it looks different on you because you have more space to carry a baby. How tall are you?


----------



## Emzywemzy

Cliqmo you look fantastic!! What a figure you have. Lovely bump, lovely and round! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

aw Pink, did they say how long they'd let you go? x


----------



## pink23

No haven't said yet suppose they will see he fast baby is growing next week x x


----------



## cliqmo

LittleBird said:


> Aw, cliqmo -- your bump looks perfect! I would guess you to be on the small side, but nothing to worry about. People definitely carry differently. If you saw my bump pics on my journal, my last appt. with the OBGYN, he said I was measuring at around 31 weeks (that was around 26.5 weeks) and the pics were taken around 27.5 weeks, so I was a little smaller at the appt. but not that much smaller. So, if that's what a 31 week bump is supposed to be, then you look like you'd measure on the small side. At the same time, I feel like I look like I'm almost full term -- comparing it to my pregnancies with my older boys. Plus, I'd guess you're taller than me (I'm 4'11") so your measurement could still be 31 weeks but it looks different on you because you have more space to carry a baby. How tall are you?

Thanks for the info LB, I will have a look through your piccies now :thumbup:

...eta... WOWEEEEE look at your bump!! You look amazing :thumbup:

I am 5'8" :winkwink:


----------



## LittleBird

I would say that's on the taller side. One of my buddies here on BnB is about that tall, and her bump looked so small throughout her pregnancy, but she delivered a perfect, healthy baby boy a couple of months ago. So you are probably going to carry more like she did -- hopefully that means you'll be more comfortable, too! I'm already starting to have some trouble getting enough air into my lungs, since everything is so squished.


----------



## razra

Ladies I'm so scared. Currently sat in swindon hospital terrified. I thought I had had a little accident around 6 last night and peed my pants, but when I went to the loo it was bright Ted blood and loads of it. THey hooked me up to a monitor at 7 and listened to baby for an hour. IT seemed active and heart beat was ok but they have me a steroid shot and are gonna give me another one in the morning. Not getting scanned until Monday but I'm so scared, I'm here all on my own never thought I'd wish to be on a busy ward but I just want people around :(. HAs anyone else ever had this happen with another pregnancy, could it be my low lying placenta?


SOunded yesterday like they are planning to keep me in till at least Monday:(


Hope you guys are all ok x


----------



## abic77

Razra honey I'm thinking of you there and wishing you and your baby well.....it's a great sign that the hub is strong etc so please try not to worry....you are in THE best place and will get all the support and care that you need. Im not sure what it could be as I'm not an expert but try to distract your mind (get some trashy magazines or something) to keep your mind occupied or else you will send yourself mad!
Sending lots of hugs and pls update us as you know more xxxxx


----------



## cliqmo

Hi Razra I hope you are okay honey :hugs: 

I don't know much about it I'm afraid, but I have been advised that risk of bleeding is higher with a low lying placenta. I had a quick look online (dangerous I know :shy: ) but it seems although bleeding is common, it doesn't necessarily mean complications or the early arrival of your LO


----------



## FirstBean

Hope all is okay razra. There is chance of bleeding with a low lying placenta and I have has it twice once at 16 weeks and then at 25 weeks and all has been fine fingers crossed. You are in the best place for you and bubba. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## razra

Thanks peep :) looks like bleeding had stopped for now although they ate keeping me in until Monday when I'll get a scan. Bit of a panic earlier when They couldn't find heart beat but strapped me upto a monitor and bub was kicking away behind the placenta so its still looking good. Just hope we can cook for a bit longer Xx 

Ps for those of you using swindon hospital baby n bump won't load through their internet Grr lol phones aren't allowed so I feel like a naughty kid lol


----------



## Boo44

Hi all! Is this the official June thread?

Think I posted in the wrong one earlier!

Hope I can join! Nice to meet you all


----------



## jelly tots

hey there boo, yes this is the thread for all the lovely june ladies, but we also have a few late may ladies. welcome along and hope everything is going well.

hey there girlies, sorry i havent been on here in ages. been so busy and tired lately ive only just managed to get on the fb page. cannot wait to finish work so can properly relax and then will have loads of time to catc up etc.
hope you are all doing well.
made a few more baby purchases today of the monitor and mattress for the moses basket. also finally got enough clothes for the first few days until we know what size will fit their predicted long legs :)


----------



## FirstBean

Glad the bleeding had stopped razra. Hope all goes well at the scan tomorrow.
Welcome boo.
30 weeks today for me will post a bump pic later on today as don't think I have put one up for a couple of weeks.


----------



## abic77

Happy 30 weeks FB!! xoxo


----------



## LittleBird

Razra, glad the bleeding has stopped! My BFF had low placenta for her second son and had to be on bed rest during the last part of her pregnancy because of bleeding. Just take it easy. Good luck!

Welcome, boo44!


----------



## babyd0310

Hope all goes ok with the scan razra!
29 weeks today :)


----------



## abic77

OMG girls I need some help.....sorry to sound dramatic but for abotu 3 days now I have had the worst 'fuzzy' head with this AWFUL disconnected feeling.....the only way i can describe it is that i just don't feel like i'm actually here in the room....(weird i know).....anyway i just went to the loo and looked in the mirror and it's like i am just a picture in the mirror....like i don't recognise myself and it was like i was looking at a stranger in the mirror :-(
I keep forgetting that i'm pregnant and when i feel my baby move it is lovely but it feels like its in someone elses tummy...its like all of a sudden i jsut can't connect with myself or other people.....I hate it and is making me feel really strange!

Whats happening to me? Is it coz i am tired? hormonal? i just don't know what to do with myself...

I felt REALLY like this last year and i ended up becoming really miserable and then i ended up on anti-depressants...I don't feel depressed in the slightest....in fact i feel the total opposite of being depressed BUT this awful disconnected feeling makes me really down though :-(

Has anyone ever felt like this? Why do i not recognise myself in the mirror????? this is awwwwful :-(

HELP ME PLEASE????????????????/


----------



## abic77

happy 29 weeks BabyD!


----------



## razra

Abi, could you be dehydrated Hun? If not phone your midwife ASAP


If I have learnt anything since Friday it's if you don't feel right phone for help that's what the midwifes are there for x

Still waiting for my scan, doesn't look like I'll be going home today now :nope: still no definite as to what caused the bleed. Had a midwife say yesterday that I could be here till baby is born which really upset me. Just want to go home now but I know I'm in the best place for my and ump just wish I knew what was happening.

My oh is on nights this week so I won't get to see much of him, luckily tho he has dropped off my iPad which I have now loaded with credit so I can surf the tinterweb :happydance: which should help pass the time. No way ami paying £10 a day for the hospitals rubbish tv and very slow Internet package.

Been keeping busy doing my cross stitch for the baby's room, I'll try and work out how to take a pic later so I can bore you all with my progress lol

Hugs to those who need them, congrats on making another week everyone :) and hello to the newbie:thumbup: (sorry can't remember your name please forgive me)


----------



## LittleBird

Abi, I think it would be a good idea to call if you are feeling like something is wrong. Better to be safe than sorry, right?

Razra, keep us updated. I can't imagine having to stay in the hospital until birth, can't you just go home and be on bed rest? Good luck with the scan and I hope they have some better news for you later today!


----------



## babyd0310

Razra did you get scanned today? Hope everything is ok!
Abi - I sort of know how your feeling, I am feeling very disconnected lately and not really feeling like I am pregnant in a weird way, but I am very excited about everything that is happening. But I also felt like it with Grace when I had ante-natal depression, it was a completely different feeling though as I wasn't excited at all :( You have said you don't feel depressed though, so I am sure it is not that. Are you getting enough sleep/rest? I would call your midwife hun to get reassurance xx


----------



## jelly tots

evening everyone, 

razra, hope everything is okay and they work something out for you soon so you can get back home.

abi, ive not felt like that before but i have had odd dizzy feelings every now and again where i feel a bit like im not really in the room. defo get yourself checked out if you are worried. could it be an affect from coming off your anti-d's?

went to physio today and i came out feeling rubbish and unlistened to. she basically gave me a leaflet on spd, a tubigrip made into a support which was too tight and made me feel worse, didnt manage past 3 hours with it on and flump didnt like it either as totally squashed my bump, and she hardly answered any of my questions. the only one i did get an answer to was that if the tubigrip support didnt work i would have to get elbow crutches :( i think she was just trying to force and scare me into using the thing they gave me today.
im now on ebay looking at the emma-jane maternity support, my yoga teacher has one and says its the best thing since sliced bread, she has spd aswell. 
got my 31 week midwife appointment tomorrow so will mention it to her. im in agony now though thanks to the nhs style support, can hardly walk or move around so no idea what its done to me but was defo too tight.

anyways hope you guys are all okay, ive managed to secure the laptop as hubster is upstairs in the spare room suffering from a rather minging throat infection with dayglo green phlem, yuk!


----------



## razra

:cry: well the worst has happened, went for my scan, only walked across the corridor but it triggered another bleed. My placenta is completely covering the cervix and comes up the front as well. Baby is fine and measuring on date (31 weeks today) but because of the second bleed and the placentas positioning I was told this afternoon that I will not be leaving hospital until bubs is here :cry:

Been bleeding on and off since 5pm so guess we wait to see when they will do the c section now. I'm torn between as long as poss to give bubs a fighting chance and sooner rather than later so i know it's out and safe rather than worrying with every bleed that I'm gonna lose him/her 

I know I'm in the best place for both our safety but feel :cry: that I won't get to nest, buy the last bits and bobs in the shop, leave work like everyone else does and just the general when's it gonna happen excitement that everyone else gets.

Huge hugs to you all, here's hoping we all make it safe and sound to our due dates :)

Oh no jelly tots hope the mw can help you out a bit more :hugs:

Abi are you feeling any better?


----------



## harri

Oh nooo Razra! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 
I really feel for you hun! My friends baby was born at 31 weeks and was absolutely fine! I was born at 33 weeks. Hopefully that will make you feel a little better. 
So glad bubs is OK, that's the important thing :hugs: You'll have to give your OH lots of lists! 

xxxx


----------



## LittleBird

Jelly, sorry you're not feeling well! I do hope it passes quickly, although my experience with having colds and stuff during pregnancy is that it seems to take longer than usual to go away. Feel better soon!

Razra, I'm so sorry you're stuck in the hospital. But it does sound like your situation is quite risky. I wonder how early they'll want to deliver. I've been looking at premature birth and babies spending time in the NICU since I know it's a possibility with the twins. DS2 was born via c-section at 38.5 weeks and they've scheduled my c-section this time at 38.5 weeks so I think that's a fairly safe time to have the baby. DS2 didn't have any issues nursing or sleeping really. I understand what you're saying about getting it over with as soon as they will allow it, so you know that your baby is out and safe, but what I found in my research is that the longer they can stay in, the better. 36-37 weeks might still mean some time in the NICU, and even if you're not talking about the hospital wanting to monitor the baby, babies born early sometimes have more difficulty nursing and sleeping. Since I'm planning to nurse the twins (I nursed our older boys), and I already anticipate sleep being a challenge (one waking the other up), I am definitely hoping they stay until 36+ weeks! But I understand that it's not easy to be in the hospital during this time, and I have no idea what they'll decide for your delivery date.


----------



## Lilbynon

sorry, haven't been on in ages, and didn't get a chance to catch up yet. Dh and i have been very busy lately. We found out a few weeks ago that our three and a half year old was having some problems hearing. Took her to the ear doc that put her tubes in at 18 month because she had had 16 ear infections. My daughter's tubes came out a few months ago but her ear drums never healed back up. She had two massive holes in her ear drums. Then on friday she had to have reconstructive surgery on her ear drums. They took the skin from behind her ears to graph her ear drums. After she is healed up (6-8) weeks she will go in for her hearing test to learn how much hearing loss she has suffered and possibly a hearing aid from there. It seems so awful for someone so lil to have to go through this, however im trying very hard to keep some perspective as there are things alot worse than going deaf, Right? At least its nothing life threating! It would be so reashering to at least hear her speak again at this point. :(
Anyway my rant is done,as nothing i say can change any of it now. Its in a higher powers hands now. I hope everyone is doing well!! you guys are in my prayers for a safe and healthly lil bubs.


Ps: When should a baby be head down by? Lillie has been breach for the last 5 weeks or so,and with everything going on, i just want as much time to prepare myself for the possibilty of a c-section if its likely. And my doc kind of evades the subject if i bring it up at my apointments.


----------



## LittleBird

Lilbynon, I'm sorry to hear about your daughter's surgery and hearing. I'm sure it's not easy to have a little one going through that. It's hard to explain to them what's happening at that age!

I don't know what the guidelines are for going head down, but I think you still have time. I thought you had until like 36 weeks for that to happen.


----------



## FirstBean

Razra- sorry to hear you are going to have to stay in hospital but as you say it is the best place for you and bubs of anything does happen. Fingers crossed bubs can stay in there longer


----------



## abic77

Hey Razra....I'm so sorry to hear that you have to stay in hospital hun.....I can't imagine how you must be feeling hun.....hopefully the weeks will fly by and your baby will be here safe and sound before you know it! You'll have to make a list of movies/TV series that your DH can download onto the ipad for you....I know it must be a real pain and you feel you are missing out but try and make the most of things...get your friends to visit, catch up on celeb gossip in magazines and do some online shopping so you can still chose the things you want for baby! I know it may not be the same but this is YOUR experience and YOUR story! Could you make a video diary to entertain yourself? 

Thanks to everyone for your kind words re how i have been feeling.....I still feel similar today but am trying not to let it freak me out or upset me! I didn't call the midwife because I have been here SO many times and they would just tell me that i'm tired or hormonal or something! I was absolutely fine last year when i came off the pill (from Oct 2010 to April 2011) and then in April i started with this 'fuzzy head' feeling where i just felt so unbelieveably spaced out and also like i was REALLY disconnected. Had bangin headaches and ended up basically being in the Dr about once a week to sort out what was wrong with me...had CT, MRI, blood tests, neurologist consult etc etc and no-one could find anything wrong. I thought i had ME/CFS or some thyroid issue or something but everything was normal. My hormone tests were just about normal too (one showed that I may not ovulate). Eventually they put me on the anti-depressants for the headaches in July and then i came off them in December. It was REALLY hard (as some of you may remember from over Christmas) but since then i have felt fine. Yesterdat was the return of fuzzy spaced out head and creeping in are the headaches too. I literally can't wait to have this baby and get back on the pill because i think all of the head stuff is purely hormonal!

From Feb last year til when i went back on the anti-d's I had 2 periods and they were 57 and 73 days apart (hence the fact I put my fuzzy head down to hormones) and then when I went on the anti-d's in july my periods started back to normal again and i got preggers! When I got pregnant i then started to feel really woosy again and headachy (for about 18 weeks!) and even though i was on the anti-d's for that long, i still felt SHIT!!!

I am thinking that this is hormones again....perhaps a growth spurt or something with bubs which is making me make more hormones or sthg?? Am getting really stressed out with EVERYTHING and gggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!

can't believe it's taken me so long to write this (started it hours ago!).....work is busy busy so must go....hope everyone is ok 

BabyD....do you still have that disconnected thing? Do you know what causes it???????? I sometimes think i am going insane!


----------



## RedRose19

razra said:


> :cry: well the worst has happened, went for my scan, only walked across the corridor but it triggered another bleed. My placenta is completely covering the cervix and comes up the front as well. Baby is fine and measuring on date (31 weeks today) but because of the second bleed and the placentas positioning I was told this afternoon that I will not be leaving hospital until bubs is here :cry:
> 
> Been bleeding on and off since 5pm so guess we wait to see when they will do the c section now. I'm torn between as long as poss to give bubs a fighting chance and sooner rather than later so i know it's out and safe rather than worrying with every bleed that I'm gonna lose him/her
> 
> I know I'm in the best place for both our safety but feel :cry: that I won't get to nest, buy the last bits and bobs in the shop, leave work like everyone else does and just the general when's it gonna happen excitement that everyone else gets.
> 
> Huge hugs to you all, here's hoping we all make it safe and sound to our due dates :)
> 
> Oh no jelly tots hope the mw can help you out a bit more :hugs:
> 
> Abi are you feeling any better?


razra im so sorry you have to stay til baby is born, i was only in two nights and i wanted to be home so i totally feel your pain, but the girls are right your in the right place to be, your gonna be checked over a few times a day, and right at the door step if the bleeding becomes worse.

i just hope they make u as comfortable as they can hun, the internet def will help :hugs: lol give you something to do. 
if baby is born at 31 weeks they will be a v good weight by now hun and think its only 6 weeks til they are term so in terms of pre mature only by 6 weeks :thumbup: so baby will be quite developed and im sure a strong little one :hugs: hopefully they can hold it off slightly longer tho fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

ladies.. does anyone know what sleep is anymore :haha: i can not sleep a decent nights sleep anymore.. between active baby jumping about, being too hot then too cold ever other second, bump cramps just i dont think i will sleep proper til baby is out then ill have no sleep :haha:


----------



## babyd0310

razra, i'm so sorry that you have to stay in hospital, but as the others have said, it is the best place for you and bubs at the moment! Please keep us updated. I had to stay in hospital for the last couple of weeks before I had Grace and although I hated being there, it was actually quite nice to get the rest, because when you are home and supposed to be resting, you never really do!!
Abi, I have no idea why I feel like it, It is usually worse when I am overtired so try to get as much rest as I can! Also, I feel like it is really bad at the moment because baby doesn't have a room, so I really don't feel like I am actually having a baby. I seriously can easily forget I am pregnant if it wasn't for the pain!x


----------



## gemgem77

Wow I haven't been on here for so long!!!

Razra I am so sorry to hear your news, I can cmpletely imagine how your feeling but you are in the best place for you and your bubba :hugs:

Abi I hope your okay hun, do you finish work soon?

Redrose I am so with you on the no sleep thing. I am sooooo hot at night now, I even had to open a window up last night and have no covers. Can't stop weeing either lol I really feel like I need an afternoon nap now!!

xx


----------



## FirstBean

I am the same on the sleeping I was up for 2 hours last night with acid it was awful, it really was hurting when I laid down, then it takes me ages I get comfy then up for a wee then at least 20 mins to get back off so I am now waiting on Ollie to go to sleep hopefully in the next few mins so I can have a nap I am so tired


----------



## razra

Thanks peeps :)feel a bit better about it now, it's one of those things. Plus it means I don't have to do any housework or running around after the other half, so he will get plenty of practise and should be an expert ready for when me and bibs go home so he can look after us lol. :haha:

Huge hugs to those of you having trouble sleeping, that's not what you need. Here's hoping its just a phase and it will pass quickly x


----------



## FirstBean

Razra yes think of the positives no housework and a bit of peaceful time to yourself before baby.

I am so excited as I was debating whether I could pay 75 pound for a yummy mummy changing bag but my mam has said she will buy me one so I am thinking the dragonfly and thistle one that comes out at the end of the month.


----------



## razra

:cloud9: def get one I got a dragon fly and thistle one back in feb for my birthday and I love it. Yes they are expensive but hey not as expensive as all the baby's stuff lol


----------



## broodybelle

Razra- so sorry you have to stay in hospital. I have my scan next week to check placenta has moved from covering my cervix- I think it must have as I have had no more bleeding. You are in the best place- try to think of the positives every time you get down. xxx


----------



## FirstBean

I still have 4 weeks till they scan me to check my placenta has moved I have a feeling it has last time I had a bleed was 25 weeks but line wasnt completely covering my cervix. I have got quite a bad back this morning it's feeling a bit achey.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey girlies

Someone called Kate has requested to join the June Bugs Facebook page, but they haven't let me know their username on here and it won't let me send them a message or anything to confirm. If it's you, please just pop me a quick PM to let me know so that I can approve you to join the group. I'd like to confirm everyone is a BnB member before adding them to the group, so we don't get any randomers reading our very TMI posts!!

x


----------



## Mei190

Hey girls, 

Thought I would pop in and say hello again after reading a couple of pages about how you are all doing :thumbup:

Apart from the terrible heartburn I am doing well. No energy but apparently my iron levels are fine this time, which is slightly worrying as I feel dizzy on a constant basis. Have also been getting floaters in my vision. Doctor isn't worried as my BP and iron levels are all good. 

Have to go for ECG soon as doctor wants to check that the 'heart murmur' he can hear is a pregnancy related thing. Apparently this can happen? I sure hope so, as I don't feel like being diagnosed with a heart murmur just before I turn 22. 

To the girls that are sleeping badly, you are not alone!


----------



## FirstBean

I had a bad day yesterday went shopping and got home and was havin really bad back ache rang labour ward and they said to rest and go straight in if it got any worse, all is fine now I have realised that I can't really do much I was to to rest and thought I should be okay now so it's back to resting. I have just looked at my ankle and where the bone is it looks swollen but just the one and just near the bone that sticks out if you know what I mean it's not severe so just gonna keep an eye out as I know some swelling is normal


----------



## Gemini85

Anyone else's bub get hiccups the minute they eat anything? This must be one greedy girlie! Lol x


----------



## FirstBean

Baby girl does get hiccups but not everytime i eat Ollie did though he had hiccups all the time when I had a drink when I ate and everything.


----------



## babyd0310

Hi girls, hope you are all doing well! I'm 30 weeks today :) I really can't believe how fast this pregnancy has gone, it seemed to drag with Grace. I need to start getting organised now though, i'm not the most organised person as it is! Going to have a good spring clean today if I can muster up the energy, then it's back to work tomorrow for 18 working days and then i'm off :happydance: x


----------



## FirstBean

Yay for 30 weeks Babyd.


----------



## pink23

hi girls hope your all ok. i try and keep up with everything but check my Facebook when I'm on as its easier.
For some reason the inside of my mouth hurts when i eat not sure why but it is really annoying. Looking forward to scan friday and hoping baby isn't growing to quick still. tbh I'm doubtful i will get to 38 weeks so may have to see work about using annual leave i think.
Did too much at work the weekend and my back and stomach was killing when i went to bed . oh well either 6 weekends to work or maybe only 4 all depending on friday xx


----------



## RedRose19

Gemini85 said:


> Anyone else's bub get hiccups the minute they eat anything? This must be one greedy girlie! Lol x

Yes def here anyway. They are much more notice able as well a lot stronger or baby is. Much bigger ? Not sure lol I seem to have a constant cold now with horrible jaw and tooth ache from my sinus playing up. my scan is 2mor morning at 10.30 I can't wait to see my bubs again :) also going to ask gender again I wonder what they will say. Blood pressure is high again I hope it is down 2mor as they might keep me in again


----------



## FirstBean

Hope the scan goes well Redrose and your blood pressure goes back down.
I am suffering from restless legs I get them as soon as i sit down I couldn't get to sleep cos of them last night they are rubbish.


----------



## abic77

hello everyone!

Gosh it really has gone sooooo quiet on here since we all discovered facebook !

REdrose...what's the flavour then??????? Go on, dyin to know!

FB - I have that same restless legs thing its so annoyying! I'm doing my hypnobirthing tape every night in bed and the whole point is relaxation etc but i end up having to wriggle and kick my legs out all the time as i can't keep them still! soooo annoying!

AFM i'm sat in the office on my tod with not a single person to talk to...am so lonely and i am literally falling asleep here! Am hoping to get off at 4pm and get home! Am really thinking about doing a 30 min powerwalk but it's so windy i'm not sure i will.....slobbing on the sofa with an easter egg sounds so much more appealing!!


----------



## emma1985

OMG 33 weeks!


----------



## LittleBird

Hey ladies, sounds like everyone is doing well. I just wanted to come in and check, I haven't been on BnB much lately because work is making me completely crazy, but I am always thinking of you guys and wondering how everyone is feeling.

I have had lots of kicking and hiccups and the babies seem fine. I have an appt. tomorrow at noon, so we'll see what the doctor says. In the last four weeks, I haven't had nearly as much trouble putting on weight, so I hope I've been doing ok and not overdoing the eating. ;)


----------



## Gemini85

Meeeeehhh. I've come to the conclusion theres no such thing as overeating!! I'm in the process of training LO to agree to my wants. "you want an iced donut DON'T you Rosie??" hmmm? Then I wait till she next kicks, mentally delete the time delay and VOILA! baby wanted it, so I had it. ;) x


----------



## Lilyfire

Just thought I'd come and say hey on here instead of Facebook because it's been AAAAAGES! I wonder if my tickers still even work?!! I'm going to try and come on here as well as the FB page now! Hope everyone's having a nice morning?! X


----------



## RedRose19

abic77 said:


> hello everyone!
> 
> Gosh it really has gone sooooo quiet on here since we all discovered facebook !
> 
> *REdrose...what's the flavour then??????? Go on, dyin to know!
> *
> FB - I have that same restless legs thing its so annoyying! I'm doing my hypnobirthing tape every night in bed and the whole point is relaxation etc but i end up having to wriggle and kick my legs out all the time as i can't keep them still! soooo annoying!
> 
> AFM i'm sat in the office on my tod with not a single person to talk to...am so lonely and i am literally falling asleep here! Am hoping to get off at 4pm and get home! Am really thinking about doing a 30 min powerwalk but it's so windy i'm not sure i will.....slobbing on the sofa with an easter egg sounds so much more appealing!!

babys legs were crossed lol :haha: but im sure i saw boy parts and she didnt want to say because it wasnt 100% clear


----------



## LittleBird

Gemini85 said:


> Meeeeehhh. I've come to the conclusion theres no such thing as overeating!! I'm in the process of training LO to agree to my wants. "you want an iced donut DON'T you Rosie??" hmmm? Then I wait till she next kicks, mentally delete the time delay and VOILA! baby wanted it, so I had it. ;) x

Too funny. I love it!


----------



## FirstBean

Woohoo 32 weeks today, 8 weeks left can't believe it and as my mam kindly pointed out it could only be 5 weeks left if I go early like I did with Ollie that scared me as I want the nursery done before she arrives we haven't even started I have only picked colours and then there is ollies room to sort.


----------



## pink23

woohoo to 32 weeks how quick has it gone. 
I just want work to be finished with now. only 5 shifts left after this one so not to bad , the joy of working weekends yey x


----------



## FirstBean

Yay for 5 shifts left pink and happy 32 weeks to you too.


----------



## LittleBird

Congrats on 32 weeks!

I am also counting down until I can be done with work. I had planned on working until delivery, but I am not sure if that will be possible, given the way I'm feeling lately.


----------



## RedRose19

have they given u a date they will induce u littlebird? or let u go as far as u can?


----------



## LittleBird

I have a scheduled c-section on 6/11, but that's 38.5 weeks. I will be amazed if I make it that long! Although it would be cool, since it's my dad's birthday.


----------



## RedRose19

wow i thought the longest u could go with twins was 37-38 weeks how are you feeling at the mo, u need a medal for carrying two


----------



## emma1985

Good luck everyone, were all getting closer aint we!


----------



## RedRose19

very close :happydance: in just under 6 weeks we will start seeing the babies arrive :)


----------



## razra

:) can't wait to see all the piccys. 

Can't believe it's getting so close now


----------



## LittleBird

RedRose19 said:


> wow i thought the longest u could go with twins was 37-38 weeks how are you feeling at the mo, u need a medal for carrying two

Yeah, I think it all depends on the mom. Some moms are able to carry twins longer than others and it seems like they're really touchy lately about scheduling c-sections early. They'd rather put a date on the calendar and change it depending on circumstances than deliver earlier than absolutely necessary. I will be thrilled if they come at 37, but of course I want them to be as healthy as possible and no time in the NICU would be ideal.

I am feeling pretty rough from day to day. Taking things slow and just trying to take care of myself and be comfortable. DH is really great with our older boys and I am thankful that he does as much as he does with no complaints because I would not be able to handle it if he didn't. I think he feels bad about my humongous belly and is realizing how much pain I have.


----------



## Gemini85

You deserve a damn medal... That's all I can say, this experience has me wondering if I could ever do it again. Twins? Hell I can't imagine the state I'd be in by now!!!! X


----------



## LittleBird

Thanks, Gemini!

The way I look at it, this is the easy stuff. I'm way more scared about what happens once they're here! I can do lack of sleep for a few weeks, but if we're talking months, I'm going to be a mess! I just talked to someone at my company who just celebrated their twins' first birthday. He said it gets easier after the first year. I'm hoping it doesn't take us an entire year to figure things out. :)


----------



## emma1985

This thread is a little neglected isnt it :(


----------



## FirstBean

Yes agree Emma this thread is getting a little bit neglected. I have a bump pic from 32 weeks its a naked bump pic so ignore all the stretch marks I have got. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







32 weeks.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## RedRose19

lovely bump :thumbup:

32 weeks for me now :happydance: ill do a bump pic later, i keep dreaming im gonna have twins after this baby, one dream i even dreamt i could see two eggs being fertilised it was so weird but nice in a way lol i told my oh thinking he would be like omg no way.. guess what he wants to try right away after this baby :wacko: hes worried cuz it took us three years to concieve this baby.. but id like to wait til baby is at least 6 months before we ntnp i think but im a little nervous incase we got preg right away lol


----------



## Emzywemzy

Red rose you are more fertile after you've had a baby too! So you may well get pregnant right away! That happened to my friend, took her 6 years to conceive her first then she got pregnant when her first was 3 months old oops! lol


----------



## Emzywemzy

Lovely bump FB! x


----------



## LittleBird

Great bump pic, FirstBean!

RedRose, you are one of the few ladies I know who are talking about TTC again while still pregnant! :) I don't know what your plans are, but my kids are about 3.5 years apart and I used to think it was a really big gap but it has worked out very nicely. My BFF had hers 2.5 years apart and she said it was difficult with such a small gap. Of course, if you have them really close together, they get to grow up being nice and close in age. And it definitely gets easier as they get older!


----------



## RedRose19

tbh im starting to get so scared about labour and complications etc :(
i know its just me being paranoid most likely but i feel ive no one to talk to about it in real, my head keeps hurting on and off my bp feels like its through the roof im scared for lo but im scared what they will do if i tell them my bp is at me.. and being this hazzy is not helping me think straight :(
can i just sleep and wake up in 8 weeks :(


----------



## RedRose19

ive had abit of cry (hormones i blame it on and feel abit better) god i prob sound crazy


----------



## FirstBean

Try not to worry yourself too much Redrose cos that won't help I know it easy for me to say it but try and stay calm. If you are worrying too much why don't you give your midwife a call if nothing else just for some reassurance it will help you i am sure.


----------



## jelly tots

yep redrose, defo give your midwife a call if its causing you to be upset. hope you are feeling better soon.

lovely bump there fb, dont worry about stretch marks, i now have loads all on the underneath and now starting to come up near my belly button since my bump got tighter in the last week.

ive not taken a photo in ages, will have to do that this weekend at some point. off to the other house on my own tomorrow as hubster is off to london to do the marathon. the girls are doing a birthday meet up for me and another of us who had her birthday this week. just hoping ill manage the drive okay on my own, its only 120 odd miles each way but im knackered after driving an hour to work, i have to go on the m1 too, although i plan to stop for a break and to hobble around for 5 mins so hopefully that will help. doing it only in the daytime too. cant wait to catch up with them, havent seen them since christmas. bit gutted i dont live over there anymore as could have organised a baby shower, well its an excuse to eat lots of cake isnt it. although found out at work today that they office is planning one for me which is nice.

well i better get on and pack my bag, and make sure hubster has got all his stuff for the run, also that ive got it planned to record so we can try and spot him.

hope you all have a fab weekend x


----------



## LittleBird

RedRose19 said:


> tbh im starting to get so scared about labour and complications etc :(
> i know its just me being paranoid most likely but i feel ive no one to talk to about it in real, my head keeps hurting on and off my bp feels like its through the roof im scared for lo but im scared what they will do if i tell them my bp is at me.. and being this hazzy is not helping me think straight :(
> can i just sleep and wake up in 8 weeks :(

Sorry -- this can be a scary experience. I have been pretty relaxed so far, but I'm definitely worried as we come into the final weeks.

If you aren't feeling right, please call and get someone to check you out! Blood pressure is definitely something they should be keeping an eye on as you get toward the end of your pregnancy. I feel the same way sometimes. I have 7.5 weeks until my c-section and I have often wondered if I could just stay in bed for the remainder of the pregnancy. :)


----------



## babyd0310

Great bump fb!
Redrose, hope you are feeling better today hun - like the others said, definitely give your midwife a call if you are at all worried. And also you are mad for thinking about having another one already! I only wanted a 2 year age gap, but we set a date for the wedding and I didn't want to worry about being pregnant or having to lose weight. 3.5 year age gap seems really big to me, but I think it will actually be alot better as Grace can understand more and helps me out. I did want 3 children, but not sure now as we will have one of each. But if we do I will want the third not long after!x


----------



## cricket in VA

Hi ladies! Definitely been sucked into the FB page...been ages since I was on here! Redrose, I'm finally moving into the more ready category from the freaking out about labor category. I'm still nervous, but I know we'll all do ok! Wait a week - you'll feel better :)


----------



## emma1985

Im really nervous too, but also still in denial!


----------



## KEslinger

What is this facebook page everyone is speaking of?


----------



## KEslinger

Found it! Waiting for the add. =) I'm on there much more than here.


----------



## CaliGinger

My fried who was 6 weeks ahead of me just had her baby- its reallysinking in that we're going to be doing this, and soon!!


----------



## razra

Hate to scare you even more but I have had my little bundle already:)

Jacob Sydney was born via emergency cesearean on 21 April at 05.53 weighing 5lb10oz.

He is currently in scbu and fingers crossed is doing well :)

My low lying placenta turned out to be completely covering the cervix and all the way up past my belly button at the front. I went into labour four times in total and on the last go they couldn't stop it and I started to bleed heavily. I was rushed down for a cesearean and given a general anethestic and they got him out. I lost 2litres of blood during surgery and didn't get to see him for 6 hours after so a very traumatic time for me. 

But he appears to be healthy and is off all of the monitors so we just need to work on him gaining weight (he seems to be loosing to much weight at the moment) keeping his jaundice levels up and helping him to get the suckling reflex (at the moment he is being tube fed)

X


----------



## Lilbynon

WOW congrats, it sounds like he is doing good amd will be just fine, good luck to both of you and hope bubs comes home soon


----------



## cliqmo

Congratulations Razra!! :yipee: :wohoo: :cloud9:


----------



## Gemini85

One month to gooooooo! Woop! X


----------



## RedRose19

i cant believe how close we are now

oh by the way gem can u change my details from girl to boy please :)


----------



## LittleBird

Wow, congrats, Razra!

I hope you all can go home soon, and start getting into a regular routine!


----------



## Gemini85

36 weeks today and the ability to walk has finally left me. I'm in agony and just can't move my pelvis!!! X


----------



## FirstBean

Happy 36 weeks


----------



## LittleBird

Sorry to hear about the pain, Gemini! You're so close to being done. I know it's not fun, but the finish line is right there -- the pain is temporary! Keep growing that baby!


----------



## abic77

Hey everyone and CONGRATULATIONS to Razra (i know i already did that on facebook but you can't have too many can you??)

OMG what a real shame it is that this thread is so lonely now...i know i can't talk coz i haven't been on for about 2 months....in fact i think last time i was on my little piccie thing (can't remember what its called) in my signature said "1 month and 25 days" or something daft like that til my little girl is due...and now it says 17 days!!!! friggin hell! where did that time go??

Anyway sounds like everyone is doing ok...littlebird are you still hanging on in there hun? 

I am sat at work with sooooooooo much to do, i have the WORST belly ache (as in poo/wind pains) and i just wanna go home but too much to do and can't leave it as only have tomorrow and friday left! 

Anyway hope all is well with everyone and will check in again soon.....

FB rocks but just not sure if everyone is on fb?? I have seen a few new names but i'm not sure who the newbies are!!

Hugs xxxxx


----------



## LittleBird

abic77 said:


> Hey everyone and CONGRATULATIONS to Razra (i know i already did that on facebook but you can't have too many can you??)
> 
> OMG what a real shame it is that this thread is so lonely now...i know i can't talk coz i haven't been on for about 2 months....in fact i think last time i was on my little piccie thing (can't remember what its called) in my signature said "1 month and 25 days" or something daft like that til my little girl is due...and now it says 17 days!!!! friggin hell! where did that time go??
> 
> Anyway sounds like everyone is doing ok...littlebird are you still hanging on in there hun?
> 
> I am sat at work with sooooooooo much to do, i have the WORST belly ache (as in poo/wind pains) and i just wanna go home but too much to do and can't leave it as only have tomorrow and friday left!
> 
> Anyway hope all is well with everyone and will check in again soon.....
> 
> FB rocks but just not sure if everyone is on fb?? I have seen a few new names but i'm not sure who the newbies are!!
> 
> Hugs xxxxx

I'm still here, got 5 weeks until c-section. I know what you mean about gas pains/cramps. I am sitting here thinking I might have to take a trip to the bathroom soon. Of course, it is hard to get there, so I have to think about it first!

I'm not on the facebook page, I'm on facebook, but I haven't merged my BnB life with real life. :)


----------



## Lilbynon

lol well i keep checking here to see if anyone eles has had there lil ones :) Been pretty crazy here in wyoming, its my daughters last week of preschool for the school year (feels like yesterday i was crying over her first day) and i have had 2 pre-term labor scares. The last one they had to give me magnesium and it took 6 hours to stop it. Also had to have the steriod shots for baby's lungs (ouch!! Those things hurt). Now im sitting on bed rest till next friday the 18th when i hit 36weeks. Anything after that and i can just have her. Im so very excited to meet this little girl! So is anyone ready to try just about anything to start their labor?? most of you gals are alot further along than i am. LOL at about 39 weeks with my first i would have done almost anything to just be done being pregnant. Hope everyone in here is still doing well, and please update if baby arrives lol


----------



## katerina

Hi girls. I'm still here....and still hanging in there...! Pelvis is very painful and struggling to sometimes even walk....and I am having some very strange stomach/back pains....but other than that I am ok! Had a growth scan yesterday and baby is measuring a couple of weeks bigger and already weighs approx 6 lbs. I have a very strong gut feeling she is going to come before her due date....so I'm rushing around (well as much as I can rush anywhere!), trying to get all the stuff done I need to before she comes.

I am not on this FB page that some of you are talking about....I know you're not allowed to publicly advertise it, could someone message me the link or something?? 

Good luck all of you ! xxx


----------



## emma1985

https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/320555071331644/

is the fb page. xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Just drop me a message with your username if you request to join the group, so that I can approve you. My facebook profile is here: https://www.facebook.com/emzywemzy83 :)


----------



## Gemini85

dt1234565 had her baby last month from what ican tell as well! Hopefully she will stop by soon and fill us in! X


----------



## katerina

Hi girls....thanks for that. I've sent a request to the FB page Emzy. Cheers x


----------



## FirstBean

Congratulations to dt


----------



## mlmcguire

I'm due with a baby girl (Allison) on June 14th! :)


----------



## Gemini85

mlmcguire said:


> I'm due with a baby girl (Allison) on June 14th! :)

Welcome! How are you feeling? X


----------



## TNW

Hello:)! Well... looks like unless I miraculously go into labor and have this baby within the next 5 hrs 14 minutes this baby is coming in June. I was due May 29th and induction is set for the 5th... And considering..lol I don't see that happening I will have a June baby:)


----------



## RedRose19

well there are quite alot of junebugs born now.. :D hopefully they will come update in here for you ladies to read

how is everyone feeling..


----------



## LittleBird

Well, congrats on all the June Bugs that have already arrived! Are people posting pics on Facebook?

I'm still pregnant (HUGE) and uncomfortable. My c-section is set for 6/11, which is my dad's birthday, so it would be really cool if they make it to that day. :)


----------



## RedRose19

oh wow congrats u made it to term with twins that must be so hard hun, hope your resting as much as u can x


----------



## LittleBird

RedRose19 said:


> oh wow congrats u made it to term with twins that must be so hard hun, hope your resting as much as u can x

Yes, it is getting harder all the time! Naptime is essential lately. :)


----------



## Lilbynon

So many have pop from june bugs! so many lil baby girls lol. as for me i am being induced on the 5th of june, 11 days before dd. not looking forward to the pain but ready for my baby!!!


----------



## LittleBird

Hi ladies!

Well, I popped on 6/2. Actually, my water broke. :)

So the twins have arrived, hopefully that will even out the numbers some, since everyone seems to be having girls. There are two more boys on our list now! There are pics and stuff on my journal now, but here's a quick family pic with the newest members!
 



Attached Files:







Photo Jun 07, 8 31 30 PM.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Emzywemzy

Congratulations little bird!!!


----------



## HLC2109

Hi ladies just wanted to update that my little boy arrived on 30th may by emergency c section. I had gestational diabetes and because of being on insulin I was booked in for an induction in 27th may however was sent home after waiting 4 hours as they were just too busy. I went back on 28th at 8am and was given the first tablet at 11.15am and the. Ext one 6 hours later, as the second was being inserted my waters broke. I had a few mild contractions, nothing very strong but they died away after an hour or so. Finally at 7pm the next day I got into a delivery room and a drip was started to stimulate contractions but after 10 hours 45 mins of labour I was still only at 2cm so the decision was taken to do an emergency c section. Thomas Anthony was born at 6.34am on 30th may weighing 9lbs 1oz 10 days early. 
I haven't been able to get on here half as often as I would have liked but I have been reading posts when I can, congrats to all the ladies who have had their babies and good luck to those who are waiting.


----------



## CaliGinger

I'm still waiting, team yellow. :)


----------



## Mei190

Just wanted to update as haven't been on here in ages and a lot of you were so supportive to me through my problems in first trimester. 

I had little baby Felix on the 12th weighing 9lbs 2.5oz. :happydance:

Congrats to all the girls who have had their LOs and good luck to those who are still waiting! :hugs:


----------



## FirstBean

Congrats Mei. Glad all is well.


----------



## pink23

COngrats on the bew arrivals we will be needing a new journal once junebugs are all here x x


----------



## Lilbynon

My LO is here too. Born at 5:23pm on june 5th. 7 Lbs 1 OZ and 19 and a half inches :) Hope everyone is doing well


----------

